#xubuntu 2007-04-23
<whitelamp> errors*
<whitelamp> god dammit
<whitelamp> cant even mount a friggin usb
<h3sp4wn> kohan-noobie: I believe build-essential should be on the cd
<h3sp4wn> Just not installed by default
<kohan-noobie> thanks im about to check
<ser23> what did you install
<whitelamp> i just installed some ntfs drivers for linux
<whitelamp> ****.
<whitelamp> so, is there anyway i can fix this mounting problems?
<ser23> make is located in /usr/bin/
<ser23> it works interminal as normal user
<kohan-noobie> thx ill look in a sec (booting) 233 here :P
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$ make
<ser23> make: *** Geen doelen opgegeven en geen makefile gevonden.  Gestopt.
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$
<keb> nice it works in dutch
<ser23> keb?
<kohan-noobie> gazuntite!
<odat> hi everyone
<keb> mine works in english
<keb> hi
<odat> does mozplugger embed video ?
<keb> mozplugger is a piece of glue that enables embedded video to work
<ser23> yes
<ser23>  in dutch
<keb> you still need the player software i think
<odat> well i can't stand the gxine mozilla plugin
<odat> i was hoping mozplugger would embed xine in the page
<keb> i think mplayer will work via mozplugger
<ser23> kohan-expert how is it doing
<kohan-noobie> its hangin at logon screen
<kohan-noobie> i think 233mhz + 256mb isnt enough
<kohan-noobie> i might go back to DSL
<Merchelo> what chip?
<ser23> try cli
<kohan-noobie> cli = no gui, righT?
<odat> how heavy is VLC?
<ser23> yes
<BFTD> better yet, how do i add a solaris installation in grub?
<keb> vlc should be pretty light
<ser23> bftd can you alreadyy mount?
<odat> is vlc light enough for old computers?
<BFTD> ser23 no
<keb> odat if xubuntu runs, vlc should be ok
<ser23> ufs is bsd filesystem for as far as i understand
<keb> don't try to play fullscreen 2048x1280 movies though
<kohan-noobie> wher is USR/BIN ?
<odat> i deal with a lot of older computers that run xubuntu i can get mplayer to run but not well enough to keep audio and video in sync
<ser23> where are u now?
<odat> since totem and totem plugin continue to break often i need something better
<kohan-noobie> thunar root and cd
<odat> hoping VLC can handle it
<keb> odat : mplayer is a lot of hand crafted assembly it may be the best choice for lean machines
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$ cd /usr/bin
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:/usr/bin$
<whitelamp> T.T please help- for some reason i cant mount cds/dvds!
<odat> keb, mplayer is heavy as hell doesn't run well on older hardware
<ser23> ok thunar so you have gui
<keb> strange
<kohan-noobie> yea im. noo usr in CD
<kohan-noobie> .disk, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed
<ser23> not cd in filesystem cd means change directory is acommand
<ser23> moment
<kohan-noobie> oh, lol ok
<ser23> found?
<odat> anyone?
<ser23> click file system
<whitelamp> can someone tell me how to change the cmd that you use to mount cds- im getting an invalid mount cmd error response
<kohan-noobie> ye im ther in terminal, but wer is it locaed?
<whitelamp> please
<odat> whitelamp, use synaptic and install gnome-volume-manager
<whitelamp> ok
<ser23> ok in terminal you ... copy paste what you see
<h3sp4wn> kohan-noobie: build essential the stuff should be under pool
<odat> whitelamp,  when your done run the command  gnome-volume-properties
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$  like this
<kohan-noobie> im on a windows machine, laptop has no network
<h3sp4wn> odat: You need mplayer compiled with all the crazy optimisations
<whitelamp> odat...ok will try
<h3sp4wn> odat: Have a look at the gentoo ebuild to find out what they are (I have it working fine on a p3-366 for most video files)
<keb> wow
<odat> h3sp4wn, does your audio and video go out of sync?
<h3sp4wn> All worked perfectly when I tried it
<h3sp4wn> it was highly riced up though
<h3sp4wn> (debian unstable with quite alot of stuff rebuilt)
<odat> h3sp4wn, like the apple movie trailers
<kohan-noobie> sr23- username@username-pcname:/usr/bin$
<h3sp4wn> Do you think there is a high probability I have tried them ?
<whitelamp> odat...nope....still getting the error and im on xubuntu, not ubuntu
<whitelamp> crap
<kohan-noobie>  <h3sp4wn> - pool has many dirs  in it :/
<whitelamp> everything else mounts, just not cds
<odat> whitelamp, what error?
<odat> whitelamp, take the cd out and the put it back in
<ser23> ok now enter command  ... ls | more
<whitelamp> odat- This error: "cannot mount volume." Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."
<whitelamp> odat- also
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:/usr/bin$ ls | more
<whitelamp> odat- "unable to mount "blank dvd+r disc" unknown error.
<h3sp4wn> kohan-noobie: try running - sudo apt-cdrom add
<keb> yeah you can't mount blanks
<whitelamp> ?
<whitelamp> how am i going to burn my data then?
<whitelamp> crap
<kohan-noobie> ser23- makedepend, makeg, make-memtest86-boot-floppy
<h3sp4wn> kohan-noobie: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kohan-noobie> no 'make'
<odat> whitelamp, stop trying to mount it  restart your computer take out the disc and once the computer starts up put the disc in
<kohan-noobie>  <h3sp4wn> - wout network connectin?
<keb> well to burn data you have to use a program such as GnomeBaker or XFBurn
<whitelamp> ive already tried that and tried to access it with various burning programs and i still get the same error
<odat> whitelamp, did you reboot after you install gnome-volume-manager?
<whitelamp> ...
<whitelamp> uh...
<whitelamp> no. >.>
<ser23> so you dont have make command
<kohan-noobie> yup i dont
<whitelamp> i should reboot...
<whitelamp> brb
<kohan-noobie> and i cant "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential" w/out internet, right?
<ser23> so i dont know what you wanted with make but you cannot use it
<keb> kohan-noobie those will work with the cd
<kohan-noobie> can i find build-essentail on CD or can i dload it?
<h3sp4wn> apt-cdrom should add the pool
<h3sp4wn> from the cd
<Sgeo> Is ubuntu-restricted-extras usable from Xubuntu?
<ser23> kohan try that apt-cdrom
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$ apt-cdrom add
<kohan-noobie> ?
<ser23> do that command
<ser23> in terminal
<kohan-noobie> ok
<kohan-noobie> did
<kohan-noobie> then?
<h3sp4wn> You would need to prefix sudo
<ser23> what it say?
<kohan-noobie> sudo apt-cdrom update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kohan-noobie> ?
<ser23> after command apt-cdrom add
<kohan-noobie> shit it unmounted
<ser23> you where right with sudo
<house_> is gxine the lightest movie player out there right now?
<h3sp4wn> mplayer is lighter
<whitelamp> ok how do i start xfburn
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cdrom add
<ser23> Password:
<house_> whitelamp what are you trying to burn?
<whitelamp> well
<ser23> did that kohan
<house_> an iso file?
<kohan-noobie> ser23- unmount cddrom...Repeat prcoess...
<house_> a bin cue?
<ser23> moment
<kohan-noobie> ser23- unmounting cd-rom...Repeat prcoess...
<whitelamp> WOOT
<whitelamp> FIXED
<keb> :)
<whitelamp> FIXED THAT PROBLEM!
<whitelamp> >:D
<house_> whitelamp, did i help?
<whitelamp> ya...
<ser23> ok put cd out drive and do again in terminal $ sudo apt-cdrom add
<house_> whitelamp, did you configure gnome-volume-manager?
<whitelamp> wrong side of disc...(vertical cd slot loader)
<whitelamp> >.<
<whitelamp> think macbook cd drive type
<whitelamp> lol
<whitelamp> noobish mistake
<ser23> kohan report
<kohan-noobie> im rebooting
<ser23> ok
<kohan-noobie> i tried it and cd didnt eject
<ser23> ok
<ser23> are you running live cd
<ser23> or installed to disc
<kohan-noobie> installed to hd
<kohan-noobie> 2.2gb isntall drive + 360mb swap
<ser23> ok once rebooted empty cd-drive
<kohan-noobie> then " sudo apt-cdrom add" and put in cd?
<ser23> only command
<kohan-noobie> ?
<kohan-noobie> no sudo?
<kohan-noobie> ?
<ser23> sudo apt-cdrom add
<ser23> this
<ser23> what are doing
<kohan-noobie>  sudo apt-cdrom add" and put in cd
<kohan-noobie> same
<kohan-noobie> identifying
<kohan-noobie> scannin index
<kohan-noobie> found 2 packs and indexes
<kohan-noobie> this dis is called
<ser23> good
<kohan-noobie> xubunutu 6.06
<kohan-noobie> copyin pack list
<kohan-noobie> ng DSA key id
<ser23> very good
<kohan-noobie> gpgv: good sign
<kohan-noobie> read pack indedx..done
<kohan-noobie> writing new soruce list
<kohan-noobie> source list entreies fro this disc are:
<kohan-noobie> deb cdrom [Xubunutu release i386/ dapper main restricted
<kohan-noobie> Unmount cd=rom..repae thge process for the rest of the cds in your set
<kohan-noobie> user@user-pc:-$
<kohan-noobie> user@user-pc:-$
<kohan-noobie> user@user-pc:-$
<kohan-noobie> -------------thats it------------------
<kohan-noobie> :/
<ser23> ok after your prompt enter this       sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kohan-noobie> in what dir?
<kohan-noobie> usr/bin ?
<keb> doesnt matter
<ser23> no where you are now
<ser23> keb are you native english speaker
<kohan-noobie> CONTINTUE?!!!?
<ser23> ?
<ser23> yes
<keb> yes
<kohan-noobie> nvm its says 47mb will be used :D
<ser23> im dutch difficult
<kohan-noobie> itz woikin! itz woikin!
<keb> doing well ser23 :)
<ser23> also noob
<ser23> kohan report
<kohan-noobie> SO "Unmount cd=rom..repae thge process for the rest of the cds in your set" means its MOUNTED? ?
<kohan-noobie> its still unpackiing
<ser23> i dont no doesnt matter
<ser23> very good unpackinng thing
<kohan-noobie> done
<whitelamp>  what is the command to start the gnome cd master
<kohan-noobie> settin up build-essent (11.1) ...
<ser23> ow do you feel kohan?
<kohan-noobie> i did ls | more and have make :D
<ser23> now you can use it
<ser23> with de howto on forums
<Merchelo> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kohan-noobie> Will try. Thanks A LOT :D
<keb> whitelamp if you look through the menus you get with a right-click on the desktop you should see a cd-burning app
<whitelamp> sorry, i mean what is the cmd to start gnomebaker from xterm
<whitelamp> i need the word cmd
<ser23> no thanks
<whitelamp> need to set it in gnome volume manager
<h3sp4wn> use dpkg -L gnomebaker
<whitelamp> -L <---?
<h3sp4wn> (or better) dlocate -L gnomebaker (presumes it is installed)
<ser23> dpkg --help
<ser23> man dpkg
<ser23> to learn
<keb> hmm i don't have dlocate
<h3sp4wn> dlocate is faster though for -S and -L
<whitelamp> ok got it to work
<keb> great
<keb> are there compelling reasons to go from Edgy to Feisty?
<h3sp4wn> I would do it I guess - its not really that polished
<h3sp4wn> but better than edgy
<whitelamp> yo
<whitelamp> im on feisty right now
<whitelamp> and ntfs support is stable
<whitelamp> it is stable*
<whitelamp> *after you go through trial and error
<whitelamp> installing and uninstalling crap
<keb> nice; i don't have windows disks though.  is that ntfs-3g?
<h3sp4wn> only one os at a time
<h3sp4wn> for me
<keb> what was "better than edgy" for you?
<Morpheus_74> Good news, I was able to get my resolution set to 1024 X 768 @ 75hz( I wanted 85, but I'll settle for 75).  However, my login screen is not 1024 X 768.  Any ideas how I can get the login screen to the same resolution?
<ser23> after installing gnu/linux xubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 beta with auto resize partitioning blabla dualboot with windows xp my pc started after using it a couple days
<ser23> with constantly rebooting
<h3sp4wn> keb: RHEL 5 or etch (higher quality control)
<Morpheus_74> The other issue I'm still trying to resolve is the scroll speed.  when I scroll with the mouse button, or the arrow key, it's very choppy and slow.  Any ideas?
<ser23> so i removed winxp
<ser23> installed feisty
<ser23> and everything works OK
<ser23> and my wife is commanded to learn linux hehe
<whitelamp> ...
<whitelamp> i have another problem
<whitelamp> lol
<ser23> ?
<keb> :)
<whitelamp> my u3 smart usb drive wont mount
<whitelamp> u3=in windows, there is a partition on the usb that autoruns and you get instaportable programs
<keb> Morpheus_74 your resolution might need to be set in the xorg.conf rather than as a user preference
<whitelamp> how do I delete that partition?
<whitelamp> the light just keeps flashing
<keb> whitelamp i think on the u3 site there is a program to clean that partition off
<keb> ack, gtg. cheers
<whitelamp> meh
<whitelamp> ill try
<ser23> google howto ....
<whitelamp> brb
<Jester45> im trying to get the desktop effects working i have beryl working but the desktop effects are less cpu intensive so i would like to keep them and not beryl but when i enable them my left mouse button becomes a screen shot tool, it makes a purple drag box then when you release it make a file on the desktop
<Jester45> and if i enable the cubed workspaces the right click becomes zoom
<Jester45> its very anoying other then the mousebuttons not working/mixed up it works fine
<ser23> use arrow and tab to get into de settings
<ser23> ?
<Jester45> i unenabled the effects im jsut wondering how i could fix it
<whitelamp> got rid of the partition
<whitelamp> woot
<ser23> change setting in beryl settings manager
<whitelamp> 3 probs solved!
<ser23> whitelamb how did you do?
<Jester45> ser23: is the beryl settings messing with the desktop effects?
<whitelamp> re-formated the drive twice in windows
<ser23> aha well done
<whitelamp> got rid of that partion (23 mb)
<ser23> jester
<Jester45> yes
<ser23> what do you have on your system
<ser23> xubuntu?
<wheels3572> is mplayer the same as kmplayer?
<Jester45> ser23: ubuntu right now
<whitelamp> now can someone explain to me where the crossover menu is in xubuntu
<wheels3572> ser23, you talking to me?  If so yes im using Xubuntu
<ser23> goto menu settings or system
<Jester45> wheels3572: do you mean gmplayer?
<whitelamp> i just installed it and it didnt show up on the menu
<wheels3572> Jester45, no i mean kmplayer lol.  I was told to use mplayer to view windows media player clips
<ser23> im talking to yyester
<wheels3572> and was told to use mplayer
<wheels3572> I did a cache search for mplayer and come up with kmplayer
<ser23> crossover menu?
<Jester45> wheels3572: idk try mplayer-nogui
<whitelamp> cant find the menu to start crossover
<wheels3572> ok
<Jester45> ser23: ok what should i do after that
<ser23> look for something called beryl
<Jester45> wheels3572: its cli but simple just type mplayer in a terminal then drag the file into it
<wheels3572> ok
<Jester45> ser23: the beryl setting manger, can i just uninstall beryl or is it needed for the desktop effects
<ser23> it is needed for the effects
<wheels3572> Jester45, im on cnn website and was clicking on a link that had the video clip is why im asking
<Jester45> ser23: ok what if i set it back to defualts
<ser23> the beryl setting manger that is the right place for changing settings
<Jester45> ser23:  just so you know its applications -> system tools -> beyl settings meanger
<ser23> yes that is correct
<Jester45> sould i be looking at the shourtcuts section
<ser23> no for the zoom function
<Jester45> o and the annotate plugin worked but i dont have it enabled in beryl
<ser23> and disable or change de settings so yo have leftmousebutton clean
<ser23> i think you can handle that
<Jester45> i will try reenabling it now
<ser23> ok
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> didnt help
<ser23> im actually using xubuntu with compiz
<Jester45> maybe i will just reinstall to get it back to defualts
<ser23> what do you have installed
<Jester45> beryl
<ser23> nothing more?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> nope
<ser23> ok
<ser23> how did you enable the effects tthe first time?
<ser23> ?
<Jester45> when to system -> perferances -> desktop effects then clicked enable
<ser23> ok i dont have that meenu entry
<ser23> but found it ill try to see what happen
<Jester45> ser23: remeber your on xubuntu im on ubuntu so the menus are diffrent
<ser23> yes i know
<Jester45> ok i removed beryl but the effects still work
<ser23> yes system build in
<Jester45> and i still got the messed up button
<ser23> mine works also
<ser23> ok try install compiz with synaptic
<ser23> and disable desktop effects for now
<ser23> remember experrimental software
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> it worked fine but the mouse gets messed up
<Jester45> does compiz have wobble windows and cube?
<ser23> YES
<Jester45> what about folding windows over
<Jester45> i know beryl is based on it
<ser23> sorry bad english dont understand folding
<Jester45> i had compiz installed the whole time
<Jester45> ser23: umm bending it
<ser23> that is your menu entry desktop effects = compiz
<ser23> ok under stand
<Jester45> o ok
<ser23> but no management
<ser23> can you use something to search for apps
<Jester45> so install the manager
<ser23> yes
<ser23> appfinder on xubuntu
<whitelamp> how do i lower the brightness in vlc
<whitelamp> everything's uber-bright
<whitelamp> like a lens-flash
<ser23> menu settings window manager settings ?
<ser23> have to go
<ser23> sleep before work
<ser23> bye
<Jester45> bye
<Jester45> darn missed it
<gdboling> So I am curious...I have a taskbar full of icons to start apps because I despise desktop icons.  But the taskbar icons are ugly as well.  Any suggestions on a cool / elegant way to clean this up?  Any nice Xfce addons to make this clean?  What is everyone else doing?
<whitelamp> i just use the xfce menu and desktop shortcuts
<Jester45> custom icons
<gdboling> What is the shortcut key to access toeh xfce menu?
<Jester45> i use the menu for less used programs and icons for more used ones
<gdboling> I've tried using shortcut keys (xbind) but I can't seem to always remember the shortcuts. :)
<gdboling> I'd like to use the mouse a bit less just for launching apps
<gdboling> thanks for the suggestions.
<aro> Anyone know of any open source software that can create ntfs partitions?
<Jester45> gparted
<Jester45> i think can
<chewy> anyone know the name of the program that manages users and groups?
<kohan-noobie> chewy- u from xs?
<GluE> if my laptop is really old 300mhz, should i run the alternate cd instead of the desktop cd?
<Pumpernickel> I recommend it anyway, but the LiveCD is limited by RAM more than cpu speed.
<GluE> i tried loading ubuntu on the laptop.. it wont even boot the livecd, it just sits there reading the cd the entire time
<GluE> do u thin xubuntu will work?
<Pumpernickel> It should.  I can't say for sure, since I don't know the specs of the laptop.
<uranther> rhythmbox doesn't work now that i've upgraded to 7.04
<uranther> when i try to play an mp3, it segfaults
<Jester45> what doesnt work about it
<uranther> it crashes...
<Jester45> try reinstalling it
<Jester45> idk if it will help
<GluE> Pumpernickel ill let u know if it works, its booting up right now
<uranther> i did
<GluE> its taking a really long time to load too
<Pumpernickel> Is that the alternate, or the live?
<GluE> live
<Jester45> well its running from a cd
<GluE> *crosses fingers* text on the screen! it might work!
<SaveFerris> hey, how can i change auto-start apps from terminal?
<GluE> wow this cd drive is soooo slow. i wonder if hooking my external dvd writer into the usb would be any faster ^ . ^
<Jester45> do you have usb 2? what speed of cd drive
<Jester45> and how much ram
<Jester45> if you have more ram it loads more things at once
<GluE> its really old, so im sure its usb 1.x, and i think 128 megs of ram but im not sure since its not my laptop
<Jester45> well if its 128 its gonna be slow any ways
<GluE> its probably just time to the throw the laptop out
<Jester45> i wouldnt
<Jester45> it probly usfull for somthing
<GluE> i just cant believe how slow its loading xubuntu.. i mean i thad windows2000 on it and it flew fine
<CebuTux> Hi. I hve problem detecting my LAN on the New Xubuntu version
<CebuTux> Can anyone help me?
<GluE> if someone can help you, they'll answer :D
<CebuTux> If I issue "ifup eth0" error message came out
<CebuTux> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<Jester45> maybe its been umm.. desupported
<CebuTux> I'm using a AMD X2 Cpu
<CebuTux> IC
<Jester45> what kind of device is i
<CebuTux> An onboard LAN
<Jester45> so ethernet then
<CebuTux> Yupz
<CebuTux> Is the onboard LAN not supported?
<CebuTux> I'll the chipset
<CebuTux> *check
<Jester45> it probly it
<Jester45> i know somtimes wlan devices become upsupported in one version
<Jester45> anyone know how to compress all my tcp traffic
<CebuTux> My onboard LAN is a Realtel 8201
<CebuTux> *Realtek
<Jester45> if you google it all there is somthing about tcp compression with ssh like tools and i dont understand that
<Jester45> i will look around
<CebuTux> Okies
<CebuTux> Thanks alot
<Jester45> this might help https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=163081
<ubotu> Red Hat bug 163081 in kernel "Driver not found for SiS 190/191 MAC + Realtek RTL8201CL 10/100 LAN PHY lan card" [Medium,Closed: currentrelease] 
<CebuTux> thanks
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> fancy ubotu not stupid for once
<GluE> hm, maybe xubuntu isnt going to load :\ its been sitting at just the blue wallpaper for 20 minutes now, and the mouse wont move.. but the cd is still going like mad
<Jester45> try the alternative cd
<Jester45> that laptop has very low ram for the live cd
<Cygnet> wheee, my upgrade went without a hitch :)
<GluE> downloading alternate cd right now, ive never done anything but the livecd install, so i hope its ez
<GluE> if its anything like a gentoo install, ill fail
<Cygnet> when you mount the disc it recognizes it as an alternate CD and offers to start the upgrade
<GluE> oh im not upgrading, just want a fresh install
<GluE> it has win200 on it atm
<GluE> 2000*
<Cygnet> I've never used the GUI, and people tell me I'm totally clueless about Linux :p
<GluE> lol
<Cygnet> the GUI install, that is
<GluE> theres like 7 options, ur not missing out on anything
<Jester45> GluE: its the same questions at the live cd install in the same order just with out booting to the desktop
<GluE> no kiddin... sweet!!!!
<Jester45> GluE: have you ever seen cli programs with a gui
<Jester45> like aptitude
<Jester45> that whatthe install is
<GluE> ya i think
<Jester45> i use alt install even on my new computers it just faster
<Jester45> like my 2gb ram machine it would boot the live cd fine and run fine but it boots to the cli must faster
<Jester45> less cd spinning
<GluE> icic
<Jester45> hum
<Jester45> if i have a hub with 4 ports to daisy chain more hub to it could i chain to the same hub so its faster
<Jester45> so its a 200mbit
<GluE> hell ya, alternate cd ftw!
<posingaspopular> wow, so I can't get onto the internet with my wireless card. im on the docs atm, but who's genius idea was it to install xubuntu feisty without network manager
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: networkmanager is a gnome application and weighs rather heavy on resources for many of our users
<posingaspopular> ah that makes sense
<posingaspopular> but i cant get onto the net!
<posingaspopular> arg!
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig <--- this is being developed for xfce at the moment and we will be looking into trying to get it running default in feisty+1 ... we recommend using wifi-radar for those with slower machines or to go ahead and install network manager and use the included nm-applet
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: ohhh ... wifi is your only means of net connection?
<posingaspopular> maxamillion: nope, but then i cant use the regular internet for help
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: oh .... :(
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: well do this in a Terminal on the machine needing wireless "sudp iwlist scan"
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: "sudo iwlist scan" (sorry ... i can't type)
<posingaspopular> maxamillion: im doing some other work now, so im quiting xubutu for a few minutes, at least activly
<maxamillion> ah ok
<posingaspopular> "interface doesn't support scanning." for both lo and etho
<posingaspopular> maxamillion: no its cool, my other keyboard is on my lap
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: "ifconfig -a"
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: it doesn't seem as though the wifi card is enabled ... or not detected at all
<posingaspopular> maxamillion: well yea, i scanned lspci and it didn't show. but the actual card has power, since i can see the green light going
<GluE> are u using a linksys card?
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: ah ... hmm, that doesn't entirely mean it has a module loaded ... but normally does ... :/
<posingaspopular> d-link
<GluE> man.. xubuntu has been installing for over 45 minutes now.. i hope its not stuck at select and install software :(
<maxamillion> GluE: what percentage is it sitting at?
<GluE> 6%
<maxamillion> oh ... hmmm
<GluE> its been on that for a while now, pry atleast 10 minutes
<GluE> idk how long installs usually take on older laptops, i know on my amd 1600 it its takes like 30 minutes start to finish
<GluE> oh phew..
<maxamillion> GluE: what cd image are you using and what are the specs of the machine?
<GluE> it just shot across the screen
<GluE> xubuntu 7.04 alternative cd, on a 300mhz w/ 128 megs of ram
<maxamillion> GluE: hmm... well, that checks out ... do ctrl+alt+f1 and see if there is any output
<GluE> that didnt do anything :\
<GluE> but it should be ok, its running again
<maxamillion> well that's good
<Catoptromancy> did someone just say ctrl+alt+f1?
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Yggdrasil> does xubuntu havea file manager ?
<posingaspopular> thonar
<posingaspopular> iirc
<maxamillion> Yggdrasil: yea ... called Thunar
<Catoptromancy> thunar!
<Yggdrasil> thunar huh
<maxamillion> posingaspopular: close ;)
<maxamillion> Yggdrasil: yeah
<maxamillion> !Thuanr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thuanr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> lol
<Yggdrasil> is it any good ?
<maxamillion> Yggdrasil: i know Gnome users who use it because they think its better than nautilus
<Catoptromancy> very decent, though i havent tried any others
<maxamillion> Yggdrasil: only thing is that it doesn't support samba browsing (yet)
<Yggdrasil> intersting, i have an old imac somone gave me, got xubuntu on it and it seems pretty decent
<Yggdrasil> and i was just wonderng about that. thanks
<Yggdrasil> tried flux on it , then i realized i didnt have a right click button :-X
<BFTD> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<Harpette> The option to test the Feisty CD doesn't seem to work for me: it starts the live CD instead
<GluE> lol
<Harpette> knon pbm?
<Harpette> known
<Yggdrasil> thunar is doing my samba mounted drives that are in /media
<GluE> Harpette, not that ive heard, did u check the cd b4 u burned it?
<maxamillion> Yggdrasil: yeah ... if you have them mounted via fusesmb, mountsmb, etc. it will display them but it just doesn't have built in samba mount/browse functionality
<Harpette> GluE: you mean the checksums?
<Yggdrasil> i see
<GluE> Harpette, ya
<Harpette> GluE: no i didn't, 'couldn't find the MD5 sums anywhere: i got it via the bittorrent link http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/desktop/ and the http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/ site is unavailable
<Yggdrasil> ok thanks
<kohan-noobie> hey
<kohan-noobie> is ther a way to kill the gui
<kohan-noobie> as in
<kohan-noobie> make it less grpphic
<kohan-noobie> cuz its slow as hell w/ just 3-4 windows open
<kohan-noobie> 233mhz 256mb here
<GluE> /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<maxamillion> GluE: i think it restarts itself
<GluE> hm idk..
<Harpette> kohan-noobie: try not running a desktop environment on a low-end system, use just a window manager, like Fluxbox
<Harpette> or WindowMaker
<idiocrash> man, xubuntu feisty is soooo nice!
<posingaspopular> idiocrash: it's pretty alright
<maxamillion> idiocrash: we try :)
<idiocrash> it is so polished!
<vimalg2> hey guys do ou know any good mirrors for Xubuntu Feisty ISo
<idiocrash> you guys are xubuntu devs?
<vimalg2> cdimage.ubuntu.com and cdimages.ubuntu.com seem to be down
<maxamillion> vimalg2: our mirrors should be updated by tomorrow and i will be posting them on the website, let me get you one i know of that already grabbed the new images
<maxamillion> idiocrash: i'm a contributor and do some admin stuffs ... but not an actual dev
<Cable86> i have the torrent file for it
<Cable86> in case you want to go the bittorrent route, which i would recommend
<idiocrash> maxamillion: well, no matter. I thank you for your efforts. It's almost like xubuntu was made just for me!
<vimalg2> maxamillion: Thanks a bunch. I kind of get the feeling that Xubuntu doesn't get as much support as the rest of the *ubuntus. I'm behind a firewall so bittorent isn't viable
<maxamillion> idiocrash: glad you think so :)
<maxamillion> vimalg2: this one already has the updates and should be officially posted on the website tomorrow http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/
<Cable86> vimalg2: you have no way of forwarding the ports on said router?
<vimalg2> maxamillion: What would we old laptop users do without Xubuntu? ::)
<maxamillion> vimalg2: its in the UK ... our USA mirror dropped off the face of the eard and we are working on getting a new one in the states .... we also have others around the globe
<Cable86> maxamillion: lol, did you just up and die?
<Cable86> maxamillion: *it, not you
<vimalg2> Cable86: Actually i'm using a GPRS/EDGE link from my cell phone operator. Bittorent clients seem to have a very hard time getting incoming connections
<maxamillion> vimalg2: have a over qualified paper weight ;)
<Cable86> gotcha
<maxamillion> Cable86: well we think the person who was hosting it for us just stopped paying the bill for his bandwidth on the server so it just got cut off
<Cable86> wow, that sucks
<vimalg2> maxamillion: what about canonical's servers? cdimage.ubuntu.com seem to be having downtime too.. strange
<Cable86> yeah, cdimage site is down for me as well
<maxamillion> vimalg2: not sure why they are down ... i know they were under heavy load recently, maybe they lost a hard drive in the process or something
<posingaspopular> try googling for a local mirror
<vimalg2> maxamillion: woot!! excellent mirror(at least for my low bandwidth POV)
* vimalg2 leeches at a niggardly 5.7 kBps
<vimalg2> maxamillion: Does wget have an option to specify multiple mirrors for a single file a.k.a getright /GUI download managers?
<maxamillion> vimalg2: not that i know of .... but i'm far from a wget expert
<vimalg2> I guess broadband users just use their browsers to download stuff...
* vimalg2 turns gren with envy
<vimalg2> ;)
<Cable86> vimalg2: you could dl/use wxdownloadfast
<maxamillion> yeah ... i use my browser :)
<Cable86> http://dfast.sourceforge.net/
<vimalg2> Cable86: isn't that a frontend for wget? I tried it out a long while back when i tested the water of Ubuntu. I'm ready to switch full-time now
<GluE> hm.. xubuntu detects my wireless card as a ethernet controller.. is that right? (trying to troubleshoot why its not working)
<Cable86> vimalg2: i believe youre thinking of gwget
<Cable86> !find gwget
<ubotu> Found: gwget
<Cable86> pfft...no description
<vimalg2> lol
<Cable86> anyway, gwget is a graphical frontend to wget
<Cable86> wxdfast is like getright...it dl's files in segments and such
<vimalg2> Cable86: you're right. It takes a while to bring up sourceforge pages in the third-world
<Cable86> vimalg2: out of curiosity, where are you?
<vimalg2> Cable86: Kerala, India.
<vimalg2> Kerala is a popular (sudders) tourist destination
<Cable86> lol
<vimalg2> I guess my I.P address will show my geo-location as Banalore, india. Thats my cell phone operators gateway
<Cable86> i see
<vimalg2> Off-topic: I have this Linux phone from Motorola. Its cool for hacking about with... but it still doesnt have a native PPP dial-up profile that I can use with pppconfig.
<vimalg2> So much for linux compatibility. lol
<Cable86> lol
<vimalg2> Once i fgure out IP forwarding on that gizmo, windoze is off my HDD for good.
<Cable86> i wish i could get rid of windows, but i still play games that i need it for
<Cable86> otherwise it would have been gone about a year ago
<vimalg2> Cable86: I plan on leaving it at the extreme FAR end of my disk(just in case i feel like a round of Worms World Party)
<maxamillion> vimalg2: which one is it? i have an A780
<vimalg2> Besides, I think a PS2 is a more fun/affordable option
<maxamillion> Cable86: what games?
<vimalg2> maxamillion: You too? I have an A780 Non-gps.
<vimalg2> woot
<Cable86> mostly World of Warcraft at the moment :-D
<posingaspopular> Cable86: you can run WoW under linux just fine
<vimalg2> maxamillion: Does motorolafans have an IRC channel(official/unofficial)?
<maxamillion> vimalg2: not sure ... never really looked
<Cable86> posingaspopular: yup, i do that as well...however, i need Vent, and it just does not work under linux :-(
<maxamillion> vimalg2: i used it for a while but i couldn't find the media server addresses so i was only getting half the functionality i pay for in my subscription with that phone ... so now i just have it in the box on my book shelf as a backup
<vimalg2> maxamillion: it was fun.... getting root on it and trying to edit the Emergency Numbers list(failed lame attempt)
<Cable86> i really wish there was a Vent version for linux....their site has said its "Under Development" for over 1.5 years now
<maxamillion> vimalg2: lol
<GluE> is there a webpage for troubleshooting ur wireless internet?
<vimalg2> maxamillion: had a lot of fun with this :http://www.troodon.org/a780/a780-linux-howto.htm
<maxamillion> Cable86: vent? ... like steam?
<Cable86> maxamillion: no...Vent is a VOIP client like Teamspeak
<Cable86> except nobody i know uses teamspeak
<maxamillion> ohhhh yeah yeah
<vimalg2> cant find anything after googling for Vent+game
<vimalg2> oh
<Cable86> http://www.ventrilo.com/
<Cable86> called Ventrilo, but everyone just calls it Vent
<vimalg2> There seems to be wayy lots of options for VOIP on Linux/FOSS
<posingaspopular> what is Vent Cable86
<Cable86> posingaspopular: check out this web site http://www.ventrilo.com/
<posingaspopular> ah i see. very nice software
<Cable86> yes it is
<maxamillion> Cable86: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2169 <--- runs on linux via wine :)
<Cable86> maxamillion: actually ive tried that too....i can get audio output working, but i cannot get it so that i can talk to others
<maxamillion> ah ... that would put a damper on a conversation
<vimalg2> what sort of referrer URL do webmasters get when we click a Link from an IRC channel?
<Cable86> and also, the push-to-talk key only works when the window is in focus
<vimalg2> hmm
<Cable86> so who here is running 7.04?
<vimalg2> getting there... i.f.f I get the ISO
<vimalg2> anyone tried Geany? are there any other good lightweight code-editors in GTK/GTK2?
* ceil420 wonders if there's a linuxian "Crimson Editor"
<vimalg2> what are Eclipse
<ceil420> Crimson Editor is a professional source code editor for Windows.
<ceil420> -_-
<vimalg2> what are Eclipse's library dependencies? pretty bloated.
<GluE_> how do i edit my wireless settings, its showing up under network manager?
<vimalg2> Cant really run Eclipse on 256 MB RAM
<malnilion> I have a strange question that might actually be really stupid.  Is there a command to run a process on a single core of one's processor only?
<Cable86> vimalg2: nope...Eclipse is written in java, so it will definitely use some memory
<Cable86> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cable86> !find eclipse
<ubotu> Found: eclipse, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-common-nls, eclipse-efj, eclipse-gcj (and 18 others)
<Cable86> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 412 kB
<maxamillion> vimalg2: i do all my coding in Geany
<maxamillion> vimalg2: in Java, C/C++, and Python ... all in Geany, i love it
<GluE_> ive read just to install the windows drivers for my realtek 8180 wireless.. but how do i go about doing that.. im assuming using something like ndswrapper?
<shenmue> xubuntu 704 always mount ntfs partition (which is not in /etc/fstab) on hard disk, how can i disable this feature?
<maxamillion> GluE_: yeah
<maxamillion> shenmue: probably going to be in the hal or pmount configs somewhere
<GluE_> maxamillion, i get an error after ndiswrapper -i NET8180.INF
<GluE_> "no versions of ndiswarpper found!"
<GluE_> and i just.. sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common
<maxamillion> GluE_: did you install ndiswrapper?
<GluE_> ya ^
<GluE_> i just did, i dont need to reboot do i
<shenmue> maxamillion: i only find /etc/pmount.allow file :(
<maxamillion> GluE_: yeah, ndiswrapper-common just installs the common files ... you have to do "sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils" i think
<GluE_> maxamillion, just installed utils, still same error.. no versions found
<maxamillion> GluE_: try "sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" (or 1.1)
<Cable86> GluE_: you might want ndisgtk as well...its a frontend for ndiswrapper
<GluE_> im reading the installin the ndiswrapper guide on wiki.. its saying make sure u have the wireless tools installed..
<malnilion> maxamillion, you're a smart guy (and have helped me before), do you know how to force a program to run on a single core? :)
<GluE_> "couldnt create /etc/ndiswrapper/net8180: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 146"
<GluE_> new error
<Catoptromancy> sudo commandhere
<Catoptromancy> took me awhile to get ndiswrapper working the first time
<Catoptromancy> second time minutes
<Catoptromancy> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/InstallDebian
<maxamillion> malnilion: ah ... you want to set an affinity mask ... and no, not off the top of my head :(
<maxamillion> GluE_: "sudo ndiswrapper -i whatever.something" gave an error?
<GluE_> ya!
<Cable86> shenmue: there is a GUI config dialog for that somewhere, but im not on my xubuntu box atm
<maxamillion> GluE_: that's really strange
<GluE_> one max, im troubleshooting
<maxamillion> i'm sorry ... i have to go, i need sleep ... i have early class tomorrow
<maxamillion> okies
<maxamillion> GluE_: best of luck ... i'll be back tomorrow
<GluE_> gerrr
<Catoptromancy> I just took a folder off my wireless net CD that had 3 files. Put the folder on HD, right click in folder. "sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.inf"
<Catoptromancy> i think it was -i
<GluE_> it says its already installd.. then i ndiswrapper -l and it says invalid driver!
<Catoptromancy> are there more drivers on CD?
<GluE_> no, just 3 files
<Catoptromancy> mine had 3 folders of different versions
<GluE_> the .inf .sys and .txt
<Catoptromancy> hmm mine didnt have txt but had a .cat
<GluE_> well its for sure saying the driver is installed.. but when i check the version, it says invalid driver
<GluE_> and i know its the right driver
<Catoptromancy> try going to system> networking and see if you can connect
<GluE_> nothings there :(
<GluE_> only the modem connection, nothing about the wireless card.. im sure thats my problem
<GluE_> i just need to check my settings
<GluE_> and set them to obtain automatically, and im sure it will accept the connection
<shenmue> Cable86: in the "Settings" of xfce menu?
<Cable86> i believe so, somewhere in there should be a removable media automount setting
<shenmue> Cable86: i did not find such thing in the menu...
<Cable86> shenmue: hmm....im not sure what to tell you, and i cant check for you right now either :-(
<shenmue> Cable86: thanks all the same :)
<GluE_> i get an error "inappropriate ioctl for device" when i try to remove an invalid with ndiswrapper
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> after I upgrade my xubuntu to 7.0x
<lkthomas> my xfce4-terminal act very strange
<lkthomas> as I am using dual monitor
<lkthomas> left side monitor having no problem to max or min the terminal window
<lkthomas> but then if I move to right monitor
<lkthomas> and max it
<lkthomas> the window crash into couple of pieces
<lkthomas> anyone have idea why ?
<GluE_> wow i have no clue, i cant even get my internet to work
<lkthomas> GluE_, WTF ? internet have no related with xfce at all
<GluE_> lol i know
<Arkh> lkthomas, do you have 3d acc now?
<lkthomas> not sure, I am using default ATI driver which is built-in on xorg
<lkthomas> that sucks
<lkthomas> gdb and strace can't found anything
<meeogee> #bittorrent
<Rich_li_ny> DNS settings keep changing on there own.   Resulting in me not being able to surf web or get email.  This morning I logged on to PC.... same problem.  So I went to: System >>> Networking and clicked on it so that I could reenter my DNS information... and system wouldn't let me.  It said "Failed to run network_admin user as root. The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does now allow you to run this program.  Contact the system Admini
<chewy> i dled samba, i can see other comp and files, i can delete files on the other comp but i cant copy and paste files lol...im using xffm, what do i need to do to copy?
<chewy> can thunar view networks?
<blizz> hi
<blizz> umm, what does "rc" mean in dpkg -l?
<blizz> ahh, remaining configs
<blizz> or better, removed and configs
<crdlb> my guess is "residual configuration"
<nraic__> Hi, Im trying to get the nvidia drivers work on Feisty 64 bit, after installing, X does not start
<predaeus> did you install from package manager or by hand?
<nraic__> from package manager
<predaeus> hm I just used Applications/System/restricted drivers manager
<predaeus> on this fresh install. else I think you need linux-restricted-modules and also nvidia-glx. and a reboot.
<predaeus> or module unload/reload, x-restart.
<nraic__> yeh after that, reboot, X doesnt load, tell me somthing is wrong with the driver specificed and driver installed
<nraic__> ok
<predaeus> yea I had that too sometimes, somehow borked it. try removing everything related to the drivers (restricted...., -glx, and so on) and reinstall. else I've no idea sorry, Not familiar enough with path structure and where it is looking first for what. You could also try to install the drivers from the nvidia site, directly without package but that could be even more messy sometimes.
<nraic__> yeh, the package given from the site i cant fun
<nraic__> run*
<Rich_li_ny> <<< MAIN Problem SOlved..  :)
<torkiano> hello all, how change the gdm' language?I selected spanish with language selector but gdm is still in english
<nraic> Whats the diffrence between the nv driver and the nvidia driver?
<grazie> nraic: nv is open source, nvidia is closed source (by nvidia)
<nraic> if I want to use a nvidia driver do i need to uninstall the nv driver
<grazie> no
<nraic> I tired installing the nvidia and restricted driver manager and turned it on last time
<nraic> got problems starting x
<grazie> nraic: if you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin someone may be able to help you fix it
<grazie> paste | nraic
<grazie> !aste | nraic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> !paste | nraic
<ubotu> nraic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nraic> how does the log work, since i copied my back over the orginal xorg.conf?
<predaeus> it just logs the last X run.
<grazie> nraic: not sure I follow you. every time you run X the details the details are logged to /var/log/Xorg.0.log (which is backed up)
<nraic> What I did was cp my back of xorg.conf over the stuffed one since the last fail start, just wondering if this will effect it
<grazie> nraic: doesn't matter
<nraic> grazue, do you want to look at the log
<nraic> grazie*
<nraic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17186/
<grazie> nraic: I mean it will not effect the logging process. I can look yes. Can promise to fix....your using 64 bit? I have no knowledge on this platform
<nraic> grazie, thats correct, 64 bit
<grazie> nraic: this line is your problem >> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<grazie> The impatience of some people...nraic will not be getting help from me again.
<nraic> Any people here use nvidia settings, I need some help with tv out
<Rich_li_ny> Unable to configure users: I go to: System >>> Users... and enter password when prompted .. I get message:  "Failed to run network_admin user as root. The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does now allow you to run this program.  Contact the system Administrator.   I am entering the correct password.. what is wrong?
<Rich_li_ny> Is there a way to configure users from root????
<darrend_laptop> Rich_li_ny: does "grep ^admin /etc/group" show your username in the group
<darrend_laptop> ?
<grazie> Rich_li_ny: you should be able to config users from the first user account which is given admin privs
* darrend_laptop hates muppets that ask questions in IRC and then don't bother to look for or acknowledge answers
<bart_17> which is better to download the desktop or the alternate iso??
<Naughtyboy> bart_17, : I guess it's a matter of taste....but I prefer the alternate iso....and then do a textmode install
<grazie> bart_17: as Naughtyboy says. Alternate cd will work on low ram machines and can be used to upgrade, but has no live facility. The Desktop is the converse of this
<bart_17> oh ok thanx..
<bart_17> except for the live cd part everthing is exactly the same??
<predaeus> I think there are more options while installing but never seen it so not sure.
<predaeus> but the desktop one is nice for booting as a backup if things go wrong
<bart_17> ok...
<bart_17> anyway i need you opinion since i'm a newbee... im thinking of installing a xubuntu or kubuntu os... what are the pros and cons if you compare the two?
<grazie> bart_17: no, but in most repects from a users point of view, yes. The point about ram is important though. If you've less that 192mb you will not be to install from the Desktop
<bart_17> grazie: how about interms of drivers?? im thinking of installing it on my asus a6r laptop and my desktop pc.. both have 1gig of ram...
<predaeus> !kubuntu > bart_17
<predaeus> !xubuntu > bart_17
<grazie> bart_17: the base os is the same for both versions. so drivers should make any difference
<grazie> shouldn't* ^^
<bart_17> ok thanx
<bart_17> grazie: i have read in forums that kde is quite bloated... is there any truth to this?
<bart_17> is xubuntu faster than kubuntu?? what would i be missing if i would opt for xubuntu and not kubuntu?
<predaeus> bart_17, you can install and run most kde applications on xubuntu and run them there I think and vice versa.
<Naughtyboy> bart_17, : well..there is more GUI frontends in KDE for system settings e.t.c ...so essentially you have to do more configfile settings in xubuntu...however there is options to download equivalents in synaptic.
<grazie> bart_17: In my opinion kde is bloated. I also don't like the kde interface. However, kde apps are often well written. As you have a high spec. machine it's simplely a matter of whether you prefer kde or xfce, how much resource you're happy for the os to use, but xubuntu will be faster on any machine. Suggest you d/l a live cd for both and play
<predaeus> bart_17, if you can't decide between kubuntu and ubuntu, probably just decide for ubuntu
<predaeus> *kubuntu and xubuntu
<bart_17> ok thanx..
<h3sp4wn> I would go for xubuntu (slightly) less bloated
<bart_17> does anybody have an experince installing to an asus a6r?
<qudama> can i install xubuntu to my P 133 Mhz, 64 Mb RAM box?
<Merchelo> i've heard of people haveing problems with systems that have more than that tbh. but if the live CD runs properly, then installation should be ok. The liveCD needs 256-~350mb ram to run though.
<pleia2> qudama: it'll be slow, but you can do it - just use the alternate CD when you install, it has a text-based installer that'll run
<qudama> pleia2: ok thnx 4 info
<lsin> Hi, can anyone help me a second please?
<h3sp4wn> qudama: fluxbox would probably work better than xfce
<qudama> h3sp4wn: I'll try it
<h3sp4wn> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Merchelo> lsin: PROBLEM?
<lsin> Well... maybe it could sound weird asking this here, but... I've installed xubuntu feisty in spanish, but there are some parts that are still in english (gdm, gaim, some menus..) How can I fix this? :S
<predaeus> probably they haven't been localized yet, but unlikely for gdm, gaim and spanish...weird
<lsin> I know gaim and gdm are in spanish, so...
<lsin> Im going to try to install  language-pack-gnome-es
<lsin> one sec plz
<predaeus> yea probably also language-support-es
<predaeus> ah well thats a meta package, might give all that is needed
<lsin> ok
<predaeus> oh man there is Klingon packages :-D
<grazie> lsin: If you got Spanish already, the language will already be installed. I've heard of this problem before....think you'll need to delete an xfce config file
<grazie> lsin: #xubuntu-es is more likely to know exactly which file(s)
<grazie> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lsin> But now there are only one guy, with the same problem that me x-D
<grazie> lsin: on all the channels? It'll be the same fix for all *ubuntu
<grazie> lsin: actually it will be different for each distro
<bart_17> how can i setup ubuntu so that i can view my shared folders on my windows box?
<lsin> one second please
<grazie> !mount | bart_17
<ubotu> bart_17: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<grazie> !fstab | bart_17
<ubotu> bart_17: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<grazie> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<predaeus> they should script it so that you have to feed it from time to time *g*
<YogSothoth> Is there any tool like meld (http://meld.sourceforge.net/) but GTK-only? Meld is a GNOME app and requires all GNOME libs :(
<bart_17> grazie.. i meant my shared folder on my windows box on my lan
<grazie> !samba | bart_17
<ubotu> bart_17: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<grazie> bart_17: Tools available are thunar + fusesmb, pyNeighborhood and linNeighborhood
<bart_17> thanx...
<bart_17> will it be hard??
* grazie doesn't do windows (if at all possible)
<grazie> bart_17: tricky maybe....and maybe unreliable
<bart_17> i really have no choice in the matter as the 2 units in the lan are ofc pcs used for business and they only have windows programs
* grazie dreams of world where people don't have to undergo torture with windows
<bart_17> grazie: would it be easy to setup, once i switch to linux, a media playes that can play divx/xvid/matroska? anmy suggestions?
<h3sp4wn> I need to update my motherboards bios (and they only provide a windows flashing utility - not even dos based which would be easier :/)
<h3sp4wn> highly annoying
<grazie> h3sp4wn: ... and still seeing similar things will router firmware flashing etc, etc,
<jsgotangco> hi guys dumb question but where is the volume control for xfce?
<grazie> bart_17: not sure what you're asking...most codecs (but not all) are support on x86 linux. use the player you prefer
<Merchelo> right click on the menu bar jsgotangco and click add item, scroll down, and add volume control
<grazie> jsgotangco: I think the most elegant solution is to add the volume control applet to the panel...as Merchelo says ^^
<jsgotangco> ahh shucks i feel dumb
<h3sp4wn> grazie: You can usually flash routers thru a ttl serial (so that is ok)
<h3sp4wn> for me anyway (as I have one)
<Merchelo> jsgotangco: we all have our dumb days.
<h3sp4wn> or tftp
<jsgotangco> thanks
<grazie> h3sp4wn: iirc, netgear only provide flash updates using dos/windows tools
<h3sp4wn> I have a few netgear wgt634u's that I upgraded from the cfe (to openwrt)
* grazie will investigate further :) Thanks h3sp4wn 
<bart_17> grazie: do i have to istall codecs manually to watch divx/xvid/matroska on ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> my mplayer can play them without any codecs (64 bit mplayer) (at least the first 2)
<bart_17> does it come with fiesty??
<h3sp4wn> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10000 kB
<grazie> bart_17: ... also vlc comes with it's own codecs, but whether the ubuntu package is built with matroska support, I don't know. vlc does support it
<bart_17> thanx grazie
<bart_17> thanx h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<h3sp4wn> if you want those you can get them from there
<bart_17> i'm thinking of taking the plunge and switching to linux...
<h3sp4wn> better to do it completely if you are going to do it
<h3sp4wn> (dual boot is a waste as you will probably use one or the other alot more often)
<grazie> dunno...no harm in sittings on the fence for a while. all the best things in life take a while to appreciate
<h3sp4wn> Has to be all of nothing for me
<bart_17> yeah.. i used to dual boot but i gave it up.. a few years back i baought a mandrake 9.0 powerpack but i never got the hang of it..
<bart_17> there where several programs that i could not find a replacement
* grazie me too....
<grazie> no alternative for memory-map which I use a lot, but now runs very well with wine (due to recent wine upgrade)...faster than windows!
<bart_17> grazie: what flavor of linux do you have installed?
<grazie> bart_17: do you mean what flavours?
<bart_17> kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu?
<bart_17> do all of your machines run linux?
<grazie> On ppc gentoo, arch, xubuntu (edgy&fesity) and rarely used ubuntu(dapper). On x86 arch, sam and rarely used xubuntu (edgy)
<bart_17> thanx
<bart_17> what is ur x86 setup??
<grazie> bart_17: what do you mean by setup?
<bart_17> what do you have inside your x86 box... if you don't mind me asking..
<grazie> it's getting quite old now. 1.9G P4, 512mb ram, nvidia GeForce3, 160G & 80G disks
<Myrtti> hullo
<bart_17> mghuy uijfigiigihi
<bart_17> bujuhfufi
<bart_17> sorry...
<bart_17> my little girl type for a bit while i was out taking a shower
<grazie> lol
<bart_17> grazie: that's quite good.
<TheSheep> bujuhfufi sounds like a real kid :)
<bart_17> the sheep: lol
<bart_17> thesheep: got kids?
<bart_17> grazie: got kids?
<TheSheep> bart_17: got neighbour
<bart_17> thesheep: hahahha
<grazie> bart_17: nope
<grazie> bart_17: I have a nephew the thinks cds make great frizbies though :(
<TheSheep> bart_17: the neighbour has a cat and two kids. recently, the cat seeks shelter at my home :)
<Gerro> downloaded xubuntu 7.04 livecd and it stops functioning during startup complaining about not having microcode to broadcom wireless driver
<Gerro> how do I override that or fix it?
<crimsun> blacklist it.
<crimsun> echo blacklist bcm43xx|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Gerro> yes but xubuntu is not yet installed
<Gerro> and I would hope to have support for my wireless when it is
<grazie> Gerro: must be a kernel boot option available
<crimsun> it won't.
<grazie> !boot | Gerro
<ubotu> Gerro: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Gerro> yeah like a no network support or something
<crimsun> you need to choose one of the two approaches I discussed in #ubuntu.
<Gerro> sorry that Photon guy kept msging me
<Gerro> grazie: where would I enter boot options?
<grazie> Gerro: at the boot: prompt...think it's explained in the links ^^ also whatever crimsun says will be good
<Gerro> yeah I know that but dont' remember seeing one..
<Gerro> brb
<pip> Hello
<pip> cdimages site is invalid : (
<Pumpernickel> The servers have been under heavy load since Feisty was released.
<Pumpernickel> Be patient, and you'll get through to them eventually.
<Gerro> grazie: yeah to get boot prompt you have to hit F6 key according to faq
<pip> I see : )
<Gerro> pip: which version you need I got an ftp server you can use if your in a hurry
<Gerro> of course there is bit torrent
<pip> Feisty
<Gerro> don't see why that would be down, probably running very fast since so many downloading
<grazie> Gerro: I've used wifi, so I couldn't advise on the correct option
<pip> I have downloaded Feisty yesterday ,but I forgot to download the md5 file ,so I want to get it now
<pbx> If 7.04 video is all wonky on a Dell Inspiron 4000, how should I got about figuring out whether that's worth reporting or not?
<Gerro> pip which version of fiesty x86 or amd or what?
<pip> x86 : )
<pip> can you post the md5 here so that I will check it with mine
<Gerro> B10CCF0EA43FC551AD1AF
<pip> thanks
<grazie> pip: as you've already burnt the cd you could use check cd in the boot menu
<pip> I see ,I have got the cd
<Gerro> yeah that works too, you doing anything special with the checksum?
<pip> No,but the iso image downloaded this time is special to me ,because I will give it to my sister as a little present : )
<pip> So I want to make sure it works well
<pip> b10ccf0ea43fc551ad1af27e6666eae4
<pip> er.....
<pip> so exactly the same ?
<Pumpernickel> Just an announcement: Ubuntu Open week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek) is starting in 1 hour in #ubuntu-classroom.
<pip> wa~~~cool
<pbx> Just to make sure I'm not doing this wrong -- to file a Xubuntu bug should I be at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug  ?
<grazie> pip: md5sum that you posted doesn't match what Gerro posted, but I think what's posted has been cut short (must be 16 bytes)
<grazie> pip: did you run check cd?
<pip> grazie, I did
<pip> grazie, and I tested the CD as a installation
<pip> Fine
<grazie> pip: you may have a video driver problem. Do you know what your video card is?
<pip> grazie, ATI X300
<pip> grazie, Why was that ?
<pip> yeah,Xine doesn' work when xubuntu 7.04 installed
<grazie> pip: what do you mean by wonky exactly?
<pbx> grazie: Is that a question for me?
<grazie> pbx: no
<pip> grazie, Xine doesn't work for me
<pip> I tested a .ogg file in the "example" folder on the desktop ,doesn't work
<alextm> hey, guys
<elrengo> Hello!
<alextm> is anyone here using beryl with Xubuntu Feisty?
<elrengo> I have problems to install adesklets on Xubunut Feisty. Anyone can help me?
<grazie> pbx: maybe this is the link you want >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<grazie> pip: You're only having problems playing video ogg files?
<pbx> grazie: Yeah, I went there, that's how I ended up at the URL I posted. Just wanted to make sure that was correct. thanks.
<pip> grazie, I dont know ,I just tested the ogg file
<grazie> pbx: yeah launchpad is where you file a bug report
<pip> grazie, How do you know that I would have a video problem ?
<grazie> pip: does everything else seem ok?
<pip> they are OK except multimedia stuff
<grazie> pbx: always search before raising a new report though
<pip> NO,sound
<pbx> grazie: Done, thanks
<elrengo> I can install desklets in adesklets on xubuntu
<elrengo> anyone can helpme?
<pbx> If I have a video problem with the CD, is it likely to be the same with a real install?
<pbx> (in the absence of any further tweaking I mean)
<grazie> pip: so you have no working sound and video. Did you try all the examples?
<pip> grazie, No
<pip> grazie, But I tried one ogg file several times after reboot and reboot
<pip> grazie, a BUG ?
<exien> I don't want my session to be saved each time I logout and I unchecked the option on the XFCE session settings but each time I boot it remembers all the programs I had open. Am I doing something wrong?
<grazie> pip: can you quickly try all the video and audio example files
<TheSheep> exien: it was saved once at the beginning, and now it just restores an old session
<grazie> pbx: you using the desktop (live) cd?
<pip> yeah.I am going to start Xubuntu
<TheSheep> exien: you can remove ~/.cache/sessions/* to get rid of it
<exien> TheSheep, It seems to be saving the last one I had open though... it keeps opening the programs that I had last time I shutdown
<exien> TheSheep, I'll try that
<pbx> grazie: Yes
<exien> TheSheep, Let me try rebooting and see... :)
<alextm> is anybody else having a display problem in beryl?
<grazie> pbx: dunno...I'd expect the video to work.
<pbx> grazie: Yeah, me too -- I'm installing now, so we'll see. 6.10 was fine. But this is my play machine so all new releases must get installed!
<alextm> is it normal to have the desktop changed shrinked when using beryl?
<alextm> sorry
<pip> grazie, Hi,it is worse than I though
<alextm> is it normal to have the desktop changer shrinked when using beryl?
<pip> X crashes when gxine start
<pip> every time X will crash if I try to use gxine to play something ,and there is no normal sound but ternimal bell
<grazie> pip: do you clean install or upgrade?
<grazie> did* ^^
<pip> grazie, NO
<pip> grazie, I just updated some software
<asmith42a> lol
<pip> grazie, such as package-manger
<pip> And I use vmware for xubuntu installation
<alextm> is there anyone reading my messages?
<pip> I dont think that is the reason why gxine doesn't work
<grazie> alextm: sorry...I just don't  use beryl
<pip> I installed old version of ubuntu on vmware ,all are fine for me
<pip> alextm, I use beryl ,but this is my first time I install xubuntu and got some problems
<grazie> pip: can you describe what you did to upgrade?
<pip> grazie, I did n't upgrade xubuntu I think ,just makred some software to update
<pip> no need to upgrade ,because it is the latest version
<grazie> pip: when did you install the latest version?
<alextm> thanks, grazie! I was worried because is my first time using XChat, so I didn't know if I was doing something wrong
<grazie> alextm: maybe give #beryl a try?
<alextm> grazie: good idea.. i'll try it! thanks!
<pip>  grazie today
<pip> grazie, As i said ,I downloaded 7.04 and installed it
<grazie> pip: so you did a clean install of 7.04 and then installed vmware and other updates? Anything else?
<grazie> pip: could you post your /var/log/dpkp.log on pastebin
<pip> grazie, I installed xubuntu 7.04 on vmware as a guest machine
<pip> I will try
<grazie> pip: hang on...I misunderstood you about vmware
<pip> OK
<grazie> pip: have you vmware before without problems?
<grazie> you used* ^^
<pip> No, vmware works nice
<pip> grazie, I mean vmware works very nice
<grazie> pip: sorry if I've already asked....is the cd a desktop cd?
<pip> grazie, I am thinking about if I will send the xubuntu CD to my sister as a gift
<pip> or download a Fedora Core and burn into Cd instead
<pip> yeah,a desktop edition of xubuntu 7.04
<pip> for x86 arch
<jbinder> how much RAM does this need?
<pip> grazie, do you suggest me to reinstall it ?
<jbinder> like 128? or 192?
<pip> 256
<jbinder> xfce needs 256?
<grazie> pip: you can boot the cd to test it (without using vmware)
<pip> I just give it 256M RAM and I think that's enough for it
<jbinder> so fluxbuntu is good with liek 128 lol
<jbinder> gtg
<jbinder> bey
<pip> : )
<pbx> Any suggestions on maximum happiness on a 128M machine?  (Besides "buy more RAM" :)
<Pumpernickel> 15 minute countdown - Ubuntu Open Week will be starting soon in #ubuntu-classroom.  Questions and general UOW-related chat will be in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.  More information and schedules are posted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek.
<grazie> jbinder: xubuntu should work with 64mb,  but 128mb is recommended. You need 192mb to install xubuntu with the Desktop CD
<grazie> pip: do you understand OK?
<pip> what do you mean ?
<pip> xubuntu only works well with 64M ram ? so 256M will give it a nightmare ?
<grazie> pip: you don't need vmware to test the cd. You can just boot it on a pc.
<pbx> grazie: I just installed with 128M but swapping from the CD is hell!
<pbx> What's the lighter-weight install option?
<grazie> pip: no. xubuntu barely works with 64mb, should work ok with 128mb and works quite well with 256mb
<grazie> pbx: don't follow you. if you've installed what is being swap on the cd?
<grazie> swapped* ^^
<pbx> grazie: I'm just saying it churns like hell and I'm assuming that's because it can't fit everything in RAM.
<pip> grazie, one glance at xubuntu ,I have loved with it
<pbx> grazie: To clarify -- I meant *while* installing
* grazie is pleased to see maxamillion 
<grazie> pbx: OK...I follow now
* maxamillion is pleased to see grazie as well
<xlaxis> Cheers, how do I check my hardware performance in the console?
<xlaxis> So that it lists my stuff
<xlaxis> RAM, CPU etc
<TheSheep> cat /proc/cpuinfo; cat /proc/meminfo
<pip> grazie, Hi,live Cd works fine
<xlaxis> thanks TheSheep
<maxamillion> xlaxis: "sudo aptitude install htop" .... "htop"
<pip> gxine as well ,so I think there must be something wrong when I installed it .And a reinstall should be OK
<grazie> pip: good. If video and audio work ok, then earlier problems must be due vmware or how it's configured
<aro> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<h3sp4wn> atop is nice (but need kernel patch for the most interesting parts of it)
<pip> grazie, I am going to upgrade vmware server to a new version which is out recently
<pbx> OK, I booted into my fresh install... same video problem (Dell Inspiron 4000). Filing a bug now.  Thanks for the help earlier.
<bubazoo> after you install xubuntu to the HD, whats the root password?
<bubazoo> can't believe they left that out of the install instructions, sheesh hehe
<bubazoo> should be in the FAQ if you ask me
<pbx> bubazoo: Root is not enabled by default.
<bubazoo> I just installed xubuntu 7.04 to the hard drive, now I can't do root activities from the command line, how do I login as root?
<bubazoo> I can't run apt-get,  I can't edit files, nothing
<bubazoo> whats the deal?
<maxamillion> bubazoo: what files you trying to edit?
<Merchelo> bubazoo: sudo apt-get
<Merchelo> enter your password when it asks
<bubazoo> I tried running "su " without the quotes, it asked me for the root password, then it said I couldn't login as root, arrgh
<bubazoo> tried that, still not let me login
<maxamillion> bubazoo: the root password isn't enabled by default on *buntu
<pleia2> it's not asking for the root password, enter your user password
<pleia2> that's how sudo works
<pleia2> sudo command - then your password
<bubazoo> I did, and it said authentication failure
<maxamillion> bubazoo: is your account the admin account?
<bubazoo> maxamillion: yes, its my laptop
<bubazoo> oh well, I'll just go back to Debian, thanks anyway
<pleia2> bubazoo: you can enable the root user if you absolutely have to (so su will work)
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> I don't think they understood
<Merchelo> they?
<pleia2> he/she
<maxamillion> meh ... i run debian on my home desktop, xubuntu on work desktop, ubuntu on my work laptop ... i like a little variety
<doublea> Does anyone know how can I get those volume icons off my desktop?
<doublea> They appeared once I upgraded to 7.04
<eirik> How do I see windows network in xubuntu? Do I have to get an other file manager?
<asmith42a> Is there a suitable desktop publisher?
<asmith42a> eirik: I've had trouble with that too. You want to look into SMB.
<asmith42a> eirik: Or Samba
<h3sp4wn> asmith42a: tex is suitable (quite a steep learning curve though) but the results are professional
<eirik> asmith42a: I think I've installed samba. But where do I open it. Run it in the terminal without any graphical window?
<asmith42a> eirik: Perhaps just open up Add/Remove and search on SMB to see what comes up?
<asmith42a> eirik: If I recall, I had to into some other 'explorer', for lack of a better term, to look at the shares.
<h3sp4wn> you can use fusesmb
<asmith42a> eirik; I had better luck with Kubuntu because Konqueror was able to do it from installation, I think.
<asmith42a> h3sp4wn: I think you recommended that to me, but it isn't in the Add/Remove.
<h3sp4wn> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<asmith42a> Ah, feisty.
<asmith42a> Don't have that yet.
<h3sp4wn> !info fusesmb dapper
<ubotu> Package fusesmb does not exist in dapper
<pbx> I've got weird video output from 7.04 on a Dell Inspiron 4000 laptop. Where's the best place to start in troubleshooting this?
<asmith42a> pbx: As if the resolution is wrong?
<pbx> asmith42a: Yes, but also the screen is sort of sliced into three fuzzy vertical columns.
<asmith42a> pbx: Can you login?
<pbx> asmith42a: Yes, though it's blind since the login box is in the "dead zone"
<asmith42a> pbx: And logging in doesn't help, I take it.
<pbx> asmith42a: Nope.
<asmith42a> pbx: I've had it where the login screen was fouled up, but the desktop was fine. Talk about weird. And you don't have an external monitor?
<pbx> asmith42a: Nope
<pbx> 6.10 was fine, FWIW
<asmith42a> pbx: You may need to edit xorg.conf
<pbx> asmith42a: I was afraid it would come to that!
<asmith42a> pbx: I found that it listed the correct monitor, but the maximum (and therefore default) resolutions were out of range.
<asmith42a> ubotu | resolution pbx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolution pbx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asmith42a> darn it
<asmith42a> :P
<pbx> nice try tho
<asmith42a> ubotu resolution | pbx
<ubotu> pbx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<asmith42a> pbx: I didn't find it terribly difficult to modify xorg.conf, though using a command line text editor isn't fun for me.
<pbx> Hm. Resolution etc. are set correctly.
<pbx> Actually, maybe not...
<pbx> I miss my emacs!
<asmith42a> pbx: Could you try stepping it down one at a time to see if one of them is at least readable?
<pip> Why can't I send to the ubuntu-classroom channel ?
<pbx>  asmith42a  Yeah. It's annoying how the res is listed separately for each video depth.
<pbx> pip: Because that's for the interview.  Use #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<asmith42a> pbx: Yes, that is a bit confusing.
<pbx> asmith42a: Do you know how I tell it "OK, now update using the changes I just made" ?
<asmith42a> pbx: Reboot?
<asmith42a> pbx: No, I don't know how to reload xorg.conf
<pbx> asmith42a: Looks like /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<asmith42a> pbx: If you say :P
<pbx> No dice. I think it *thinks* it's using the right resoulution...
<asmith42a> pbx: Are the scan rates OK? Isn't the 'columns' a sign of that?
<pbx> asmith42a: It's an LCD
<pbx> I don't see any scan rates in xorg.conf
<asmith42a> pbx: Under "Monitor"?
<pbx> "Generic Monitor"
<pbx> Maybe that's the prob?
<asmith42a> Hmmmm
<asmith42a> Worth a try, huh?
<pbx> Hm, the HowTo says not to change from Generic if that's what is autodetected...
<asmith42a> pbx: Bleh
<asmith42a> pbx: That stinks.
<asmith42a> pbx: Well, that is the extent of my troubleshooting knowledge on that. Sorry.
<pbx> asmith42a: No problem, thanks for all your ideas. I'm out of time now too. I did get it to produce a *different* pattern of weird columns, so that's progress!
<asmith42a> lol
<asmith42a> Good!
<asmith42a> Good luck.
<Ademan> so does anyone know how to connect to a samba server in xubuntu? it doesn't seem like thunar will do it, so is there a standalone app io should use?
<Smygis> Ademan, Applications -> System -> Shared folders ?
<Ademan> thank,s, ui really don't know, i'm just so used to do ing everything with nautilus
<Ademan> ah that looks like its for administrating your own ssamba server
<Double_A> How can I get icons off my desktop?
<Double_A> The show icons for check-boxes under desktop settings have no effect on anything
<Ademan> anywayou don't want them there at all?
<Ademan> under desktop preferences, i have a checkbox that says "allow xfce to manage my desktop" uncheck that, then it will be more like xfce used to be, under bthe behavior tab you can also make it so right clicking on your desktop brings up a context menu
<Ademan> anywho i'm late for school
<Ademan> thanks everyone
<ser23> hoi
<Myrtti> hoi
<ser23> stil hier geen problemen dus :)
<Myrtti> oookkay, let me get my quick flemish course first
<ser23> or dutch
<Myrtti> that too
<ser23> said silent here so no problems
<godless> Terminal is still restarting my window manager :/
<godless> strace showed an I/O error 104
<godless> I don't know where to go from here except drastic steps like reinstalling
<ser23> i also dont no ask a geek
<Arkh> lol
<ser23> did you change something before it happens
<ser23> what distro and version are u usingg
<ser23> you can get noobie advice ... from me ...
<ser23> i am still very expirimental so it can damage your system
<Arkh> godless, what's wrong?
<pip> Hello all
<pip> haha~~Xubuntu's awesome : ) I am using Lice CD
<pip> *live
<Arkh> did you try to install things like beryl and/or compiz ?
<Arkh> hi
<emdash> oh snap
<emdash> 7.04 is out
<ser23> really? 7.04 now the wow can start
<pip> yeah
<pip> I meant the very 7.04
<ser23> yes im running it by now
<pip> Super cool ,and this is my first time tasting xubuntu
<ser23> only had to fix resolution but works very well
<pip> I dont need to do anything else ,just use it
<ser23> pip you installed it ?
<pip> gaim works fine ,that's why I am able to chat here
<pip> I installed it on my Vmware ,but now I am experiencing the live CD
<ser23> what are you using normally?
<pip> because I like fast and real hardware experience
<ser23> winxp?
<pip> No ,fedora
<ser23> what are the main differences between fed and xub
<pip> This CD was  burned for my sister ,and I am thinking about if I will get a copy of xubuntu for my own
<pip> I think Fedora is something looks like an Englishmen
<pip> while ubuntu looks like a American
<Arkh> lol
<pip> just by feels
<ser23> ok
<Arkh> anyways pip
<ser23> so xubuntu is like ferrarri
<Arkh> if you plan to use irc clients
<Arkh> try Xchat
<pip> mainly feel ubuntu project is very cool and new
<ser23> arkh because ?
<pip> gaim works fine on xubuntu
<Arkh> it is better than gaim
<Arkh> for irc chats ;)
<ser23> ok i ll try that
<pip> sorry,my english is not good ,here the "new" means "be after something advanced"
<pip> innovation
<ser23> what is your native language
<pip> redhat and fedora are not that style
<godless> Arkh:  I didn't install anything unusualk
<pip> Chinese
<godless> I upgraded from edgy->feisty
<pip> OK
<pip> Why not ?
<ceil420> i wish gaim-xfire worked fine in feisty -_-
<Arkh> godless, how?
<godless> Arkh:  update-manager -c
<Arkh> mm
<godless> it appeared to work well. In fact the system seems to be working fine
<godless> unless I open a terminal :/
<Arkh> command line is deprecated <.<
<godless> at which point I am dumped back out at the login screen
<ceil420> weird :o
<godless> strangely, tilda (another terminal program) works.
<pip> gaim is becoming better and better platform
<ceil420> i use the terminal you get from alt+f2 *leave blank, but run in terminal* > OK
<godless> Still, I want my regular Terminal windows back >:[
<ser23> remove all terminal and reinstall terminal ?
<pip> give me a link so that I will send a screenshot for you : )
<ceil420> dno how it's different from any other terminal, but it works fine
<ceil420> (if it's different)
<Arkh> godless
<Arkh> did you try doing apt-get update
<Arkh> and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<godless> ceil420:  run in terminal crashes my session too
<Arkh> no errors?
<ser23> godless you have to answer to get help
<ceil420> o_O
<pip> hey ,xubuntu doesn't use openoffice
<godless> Arkh:  I have done apt-get upgrade, didn't do apt-get dist-upgrade, will try that now
<ser23> pip not by default
<Arkh> apt-get update first
<ceil420> pip, i was using OpenOffice.org Word Processor just yesterday :o
<godless> Arkh:  have done.
<godless> brb
<pip> ceil420: so you installed it
<ser23> pip i read somewhere it is needed for language support not sure...
<pip> yeah,it needs
<ceil420> pip, no, it came standard with Edgy, and stayed when i upgraded
<pip> anyway,I like trying new things such as Abi
<ceil420> unless it came with something else i installed
<ser23> but de other modules are not installed defuault
<ceil420> i wouldn't install OO, as i've no use for it
<ceil420> only reason i had it open yesterday is cos i was pokin' around in ~/Examples :p
<pip> Abi starts like a jet
<pip> very fact
<pip> *quickly
<ser23> fast
<ceil420> it certainly starts faster than OO word processer o/
<pip> : ) I dont know if Abi is a standard suite for ubuntu family
<ser23> yes but if you are office man you need it
<godless> what is the 'Terminal' package called?
<godless> n/m synaptic will tell me
<ser23> do a search in synaptic
<pip> Terminal
<ser23> for terminal and wait
<ser23> for results
<ser23> xterm
<ser23> ?
<pip> I see
<hyper_ch> hiho
<godless> xterm works
<godless> So I could just ignore the problem and use xterm
<godless> buuuut
<godless> not satisfactory :)
<ser23> because?
<pip> :)
<pip> Can you guys see faces symbols ?
<ser23> yes
<ser23> im also on gaim
<pip> lol
<pip> Cool ,colorful name list
<ceil420> !watchdog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about watchdog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> !info watchdog
<ubotu> watchdog: software watchdog. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3.1-2 (feisty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: u there?
<godless> ser23:  Because Terminal is faster, and because I don't like ignoring strange problems and just hoping they will go away
<godless> I have reinstalled xfce4-terminal but the same issue still occurs.
<ser23> in what terminal you have the problem
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: yes
<godless> ser23:  'Terminal'
<ser23> moment
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: what was the original link to that script
<hyper_ch> to which one?
<coldsteal> the one i helped u with
<hyper_ch> ah
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/sysinfo
<coldsteal> lol no
<godless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/99927
<ubotu> Malone bug 99927 in xfce4-terminal "xfce terminal crashes and returns me to login screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ser23> godless try complete remove xfce terminal then install it again
<coldsteal> i mean url link
<godless> ser23:  I've done that.
<coldsteal> i dont have konversation
<ser23> so if you launch terminal you go to login screen ?
<godless> Yes.
<godless> It appears to be a known bug so... I will stay tuned to the forums
<godless> I don't know why I couldn't find these bug reports yesterday :/
<godless> I am running on an old p3 I slapped together from parts on the floor, how do I tell what the graphics chipset it?
<ser23> ok will do a google for some solution
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: dcc
<coldsteal> my port arnt open idk if it will work
<coldsteal> u can try
<ser23> dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: http://phpfi.com/228456
<ser23> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hyper_ch> the original one
<coldsteal> okay
<coldsteal> cuz that link thats in it doesnt work
<pip> I have never seen such advanced OS before
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: what link?
<pip> ATI offical driver is being downloaded
<coldsteal> http://rebelhomicide.demon.nl/scripts/
<pip> high level of automatic
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: what link is that?
<coldsteal> its in the source
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<ser23> godless 				 				Re: Terminal makes my screen crash, can anyone help me? 			                    			
<ser23> <hr>
<ser23>  			 		 		 		 		This is a well-known Xubuntu bug and has been reported in Launchpad (by myself no less ).
<ser23> Quick fix (if still using Xubuntu):
<ser23>  	Code: 	sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf Find 'DefaultDepth' and change the value from 24 to 16.
<ser23> Save, reboot.  Your golden
<godless> thanks.
<ser23> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ser23> efaultDepth' and change the value from 24 to 16.
<ser23> Save, reboot.
<ser23> or      sudo mousepad /etc/X11xorg.conf
<godless> :) I actually am using vi
<ser23> ok doesnt matter replace it with vi
<ser23> give feedback if it works or not
<godless> Just waiting for the reboot
<ser23> ok
<godless> Where did you find this?
<ser23> google: terminal goes to login screen
<godless> heh :/
<ser23> very easy always first look on google
<godless> Yes it works.
<ser23> then ask
<godless> I have been on google for some time.
<godless> Hence the bug report I posted.
<godless> But it had no solution :/
<ser23> ok better search ;)
<godless> there is so much linux material out there that subtle differences in search terms make a big difference
<godless> yes
<ser23> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417661
<godless> "feisty Terminal xubuntu xfce4-terminal upgrade"
<godless> annnnyway. Thanks! :)
<ser23> ok
<ser23> so you can read full story
<ser23> god exists
<ser23> c:> cls
<ser23> first command i learned in dos howto clear screen
<ser23> :'(
<godless>  /clear :)
<Arkh> not format c: ?
<Arkh> :P
<godless> Arkh:  Yeah I thought that was everybody's first :)
<ser23> haha
<ser23> later in windows i used format many times
<godless> OK maybe now it's time to upgrade the laptop...
<ser23> apt-get upgrade
<ser23> or something
<godless> ser23:  upgrade-manager -c seems to be the one for me :)
<godless> there are many ways
<ser23> yes try all and learn from it
<ser23> arkh do you have good knowledge of linux
<Arkh> mm yes
<ser23> can you explain the difference between sudo and root
<Arkh> yes
<Arkh> root is the super user
<Arkh> sudo is a program that gives you root powers
<ser23> but in ubuntu we dont use the root account
<Arkh> well i do :P
<ser23> you dont use sudo
<Arkh> no
<Arkh> i could but I don't ;)
<Arkh> ser32, usually in the other distributions
<Arkh> you can edit the /tc/sudoers file
<Arkh> and decide which programs you can run as roo
<Arkh> with sudo
<Arkh> in ubuntu, every command is enabled :p
<ser23> and disable the sudo and enable the root
<ser23> i want to create an user with no sudo or root so they cant damage the system is that possible?
<Arkh> a user without sudo?
<ser23> yes because the user knows his own password and can change system
<ser23> with sudo
<Arkh> I'm not sure
<ser23> or do i need another way to get that
<Arkh> I think I have read somewhere that only the first one gets sudo powers
<Arkh> lemme search a bit
<ser23> ok
<Arkh> When you set up Ubuntu, it automatically adds the first user to the sudo group, allowing that user to make changes as the super user (root) by typing in their password. However, it doesn't automatically add additional users to the sudo group. If you want to give someone else superuser privileges on your shared system, you'll have to give them sudo access.
<Arkh> :P
<ser23> so make a user owner of sudo group will give it the sudo
<Arkh> member of sudo group ;)
<ser23> yes a member sorry didnt no the right word
<ser23> so i setup a user make it member of sudo make everything ok for that user remove user from sudo and give user name and password so it can use the system without de power to damage
<Arkh> err
<Arkh> no
<Arkh> just add a user
<h3sp4wn> its the admin group isn't it
<ser23> ok
<Arkh> yes h3sp4wn
<ser23> sudo group is admin group ok
<Arkh> ser23,
<ser23> yes
<Arkh> do a sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<Stonekeeper> hi! A friend of mine installed xubuntu and had no way of connecting via dial up to the outside world. All the packages that made it easy were in repositories. He eventually did it via a script. If he migrates to 7.04, will he have the same issues or is there better support for dial up now? thanks.
<Arkh> pppoeconf?
<Arkh> oh dial up
<Stonekeeper> yeah
<Arkh> you mean 56 K?
<Stonekeeper> yeah
<Arkh> oh
<Arkh> idk..
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$ sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<ser23> Password:
<ser23> # /etc/sudoers
<ser23> #
<ser23> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<ser23> #
<ser23> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<ser23> # Host alias specification
<ser23> # User alias specification
<ser23> # Cmnd alias specification
<ser23> # Defaults
<ser23> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<Arkh> oh crapppp
<ser23> # User privilege specification
<ser23> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ser23> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Stonekeeper> i know it's archaic but it's a weird situation to discover that all you need to connect to the internet is.... on the internet.
<ser23> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ser23> sat@xubuntu:~$
<Arkh> !paste | ser23
<ubotu> ser23: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arkh> never do it again ser23 :P
<Arkh> anyways
<ser23> this is the third time i did it
<pip> Hello
<Arkh> that file says that the members of the %admin group have all powers
<Arkh> ser23, another time might get you kicked and/or banned :P
<h3sp4wn> I just use - samw    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL (but I am lazy)
<h3sp4wn> On my desktop anyway
<ser23> ok now the paste thing on irc
<ser23> if i copy  something to clipboard and want to paste it here what is the command for it
<Arkh> go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Arkh> paste it on that site
<ser23> ok brb
<Arkh> and paste in the channel the link
<Arkh> anyways we've already read that
<Arkh> so no point in pasting it again :P
<ser23> under stand
<ser23> followed the link > entered my name:ser23 > selected syntax: bash > textbox : test > pushed button paste!
<ser23> and then ?
<Arkh> didn't it give you a link?
<ser23> no
<Arkh> err
<Arkh> it can't be
<ser23> ill look better
<Arkh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17272/
<ser23> something likee this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17271/plain/ ???
<Arkh> it re directs you to a new page
<Arkh> copy the page address
<Arkh> yep only the number
<Arkh> gotta go
<Arkh> cya later ;)
<ser23> thanks
<ser23> always learnig bye
<ser23> /hhelp
<ser23> next problem
<godless> ser23:  Did you sort out your sudo concern? Basically if you are the first user on the system you have sudo priveleges. If you add a user they will be 'safe' by default ie- can't sudo
<godless> Additional users will only be able to sudo if you let them
<TheSheep> you need your computer name to be resolvable for the sudo to work, it seems :/
<ser23> yes understand the sudo question
<godless> TheSheep:  Howso?
<TheSheep> godless: no idea, but if you break your /etc/hosts or change the hostname without updating dns or /etc/hosts, it stops working
<ser23> explain sheep im a knowledge-hungry
<TheSheep> ser23: I don't know the mechnism, just the experience :)
<ser23> hoow to change hostname and how to update dns /etc/
<godless> TheSheep:  Ouch. Well, if I broke /etc/hosts I would have lots of problems anyway. Would the root console boot option still work?
<TheSheep> godless: I hope so :)
<godless> How did you fix it?
<TheSheep> godless: fixed the entry on our dns server
<godless> I always have niggling problems with xfce :/. In Desktop Settings -> Behaviour I only have two icons checked (file system, trash) yet I'm still seeing four icons on my desktop (those two + floppy drive & home)
<godless> what's going on?
<ser23> do a reboot godless
<godless> I have.
<TheSheep> godless: what does .config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc contain?
<godless> TheSheep:  jussasec.
<ser23> i also had that problem
<godless> Three line paste OK?
<somerville32> yup
<godless> basically it looks as I believe it should...
<godless> [file-icons] 
<godless> show-filesystem=true
<godless> show-trash=true
<TheSheep> hi somerville32!
<ser23> tried few times check an uncheck logoff/on and reboot then igot it as iwanted it
<h3sp4wn> godless: If nsswitch.conf is broken you get similar effects
<TheSheep> godless: well, just add show-home=false
<godless> h3sp4wn:  Where is that file?
<TheSheep> and show-removable=true
<godless> TheSheep:  Trying that now :)
<TheSheep> err... false
<h3sp4wn>  /etc
<TheSheep> godless: remember to leave an empty line at the end
<TheSheep> (yes, I know, it's silly)
<godless> TheSheep:  Thanks, woulda missed that, why?
<TheSheep> godless: so that every line ends with a newline
<TheSheep> godless: I guess they use it for easier parsing or something
<godless> yeah that seems a bit sloppy but whatever :)
<h3sp4wn> there is some specification that says text files should end with \n (on its own)
<godless> gotcha.
<godless> ok how do I get xfdesktop reread?
<godless> gdm restart?
<TheSheep> .desktop files on freedesktop.org, for example
<TheSheep> godless: no
<TheSheep> godless: xfdesktop --reload
<TheSheep> godless: as user
<godless> cool. That did it.
<godless> Wish the gui config dialogs worked better though
<ser23> compiz is very usefull for this irc + terminall + ... + ... to keep it clean on the screen
<ser23> godless they are always working on it
<TheSheep> godless: they are kind of an afterthought ;)
<TheSheep> godless: especially the one for the desktop icons
<godless> TheSheep:  I know, and they would be for me too if I had edited conf files from the get-go... but since xubuntu does so much for me automagically and I don't know where many things reside... I end up going through the menus
<godless> Often to very little effect :/
<TheSheep> godless: agreed, it's all or nothing
<godless> Hey, what was the name of the nifty osx-style icon toolbar?
<godless> I always end up removing eye candy after a couple days but that doesn't stop me from playing with it now and then ... heh
<godless> the love of pointless noodling, I suspect, is the underlying link holding the linux community together.
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : u there m8..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yup
<godless> Also, what was the name of the 3d desktop switcher? Beryl-esque without having to install beryl (which I suspect would be largely impossible on this machine)
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : have a little problem with mouse-themes in xfce...
* maxamillion has never altered a mouse theme
<ser23> desktop effects ?
<godless> haha, I think '3d-desktop' is in fact the one I was thinking of :)
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion,  when I set anything else thena "default" it won't take it.."kind of".....not on desktop and in thunar e.t.c but when I open Firefox I cen se the "new" mouse cursor...
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : ever seen that before..??
<ser23> with menu-accesoires-appfinder
<Naughtyboy> or anyone else for that matter..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah ... firefox does strange things like that ... i've seen that happen, sadly i don't know how to fix it but i have seen it happen
<ser23> or in synaptic 3ddesktop something different from compiz or beryl
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : ok...thnx anyway bud....I'll ask in the forums...
<ser23> i have installed that it shows you 4 screens you can change wih keyboard
<maxamillion> ser23: completely different
<ser23> in 3d
<maxamillion> ser23: 3ddesktop is a very different project from compiz/beryl
<Naughtyboy> ser23, : yeah 3ddesk is just for changing desktop
<Naughtyboy> no composit and transparency
<ser23> yes
<ser23> do you mean that program godless
<h3sp4wn> there is xcompmgr
<Naughtyboy> ser23, _ depends on what you want...if just changing desktop is you goal...then 3ddesk is good enough
<h3sp4wn> and luminocity (they are old though and not maintained)
<Naughtyboy> maaan....I tired beryl for the first time yesterday...spent better half of yesterday tinkering with it.....I just can' t stand it..
<maxamillion> ser23: http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/ <---3d desktop .... http://compiz.org/ <--compiz .... http://beryl-project.org/ <--beryl :)
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<Naughtyboy> IMHO beryl is just to much...ther's just to much going on , there..
<ser23> i know maxamillion godless was asking for the packages name isnt it /
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:TheSheep] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! | Servers may be slow, be patient: downloads at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpen
<maxamillion> ahhhhh
<maxamillion> ser23: sorry
<ser23> doesnt matter
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> doesn't fit
<maxamillion> wow ... long topic line
<maxamillion> TheSheep: :(
<maxamillion> brb
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:TheSheep] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! | Sownloads at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<TheSheep> last try :)
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:TheSheep] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! | Downloads at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<ser23> cut out official
<ser23> make support help
<somerville32> Just tinyurl the link
<TheSheep> somerville32: I cut out the 'servers might be slow'
<ser23> Xubuntu Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<ser23> little shorter
<Tu_Neteru> Hello?
<maxamillion> Tu_Neteru: hi
<maxamillion> TheSheep: why not on jabber?
<Tu_Neteru> Hey. Any one having problems with 7.04 doing disk partitioning?
<maxamillion> Tu_Neteru: not i
<Tu_Neteru> I have this old MSI system with a celry 1.1Ghz, 256MB ram, DVD burner, and 1.8" 20GB HD. Worked under 6.10, but 7.04 giving me greif with partitioning the HD.
<Tu_Neteru> I did an online upgrade to 7.04 and that ened up with a weird boot problem.
<Tu_Neteru> killed my 6.10 install.
<Tu_Neteru> Kind of a linux noob in case you can't tell.
<Tu_Neteru> I'm reinstalling 6.10 just to make sure it's not some weird hardware problem.
<kalikiana> Hey, anyone here I can blame for Feisty Live not working on my PC? *g
* grazie raises hand
<Merchelo> bill gates is /away
<kalikiana> grazie, I got loads of scsi errors and found no way to boot into Feisty live
<kalikiana> Although Edgy is fine. That's why I had to reinstall using Edgy's cd.
<grazie> kalikiana: I remember something about certain scsi support being no longer supported
<grazie> oops....scsi hw
<kalikiana> grazie, Hm.. Well, it's a 3 years old sata disc I think. So my PC is already old, eh?
<kalikiana> I think I'll go bake a bread while I'm upgrading to Edgy. :P
<grazie> kalikiana: no sata won't have been dropped
<maxamillion> kalikiana: to edgy?? ... you been on dapper this long?
<kalikiana> maxamillion, Oh, my bad - I'm upgrading to Feisty of course, had to reinstall using the Edgy cd.
<maxamillion> kalikiana: :(
<kalikiana> maxamillion, Well ,it took 4 days after the power problem which corrupted my partitions to backup and reinstall. I'm glad to be back, even if the upgrades takes a few minutes. :P
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> kalikiana: sorry to hear about that hard drive corruption, but its good you were able to get the data back
<kalikiana> Yeah, I'm very happy that my important files were not lost.
* kalikiana waves and wanders off to the kitchen
* maxamillion continues to sit at his desk
<txwikinger> I guess that is a stupid question, but have I done something wrong or does Xubuntu out of the box doesn't provide automount for floppies for normal users?
<ser23> question... wat repository should i have in the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ser23> oh yes for xubuntu feisty
<maxamillion> txwikinger: not sure to be honest ... haven't owned a machine with a floppy drive in many years
<txwikinger> maxamillion: :) me neither
<txwikinger> I just built a Xubuntu Machine for my parents-in-law
<jbinder> hi
<txwikinger> and they still use that do move files around
<rubmester> hi
<maxamillion> txwikinger: oh ... hmmm
<maxamillion> rubmester: hello
<rubmester> when i connect my mp3 player, shouldn't xubuntu open it auto?
<rubmester> (new in xubuntu)
<maxamillion> rubmester: what kind of mp3 player?
<rubmester> sansa scandisk
<maxamillion> oh wow ... no clue
<rubmester> one more question
<maxamillion> shoot
<rubmester> im sitting on a p4 1.7 ghz 512 mb ram, would wine work with starcraft ?
<rubmester> and run smooth?
<maxamillion> rubmester: oh yeah, without a problem ... i ran starcraft on wine on a p3 1ghz. 256mb of ram 3 years ago without problems
<rubmester> is wine hard to install or?
<maxamillion> rubmester: not at all
<maxamillion> rubmester: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Merchelo> is it possible to do a network install ?
<maxamillion> Merchelo: i have heard that it is, yes ... but we don't officially support that method of installation
<Merchelo> hmm, ok, but ubuntu isn't probably the best distro to use for creating a cluster is it?
<grazie> Hey, Ben Collins is talking about the kernel in #ubuntu-classroom
<rubmester> is it possible to run starcraft using battlenet aswell?
<h3sp4wn> grazie: thanks
* h3sp4wn joins
<maxamillion> Merchelo: no, i would recommend debian to be honest
<Merchelo> yeah, was thinking debian or freeBSD. Oh well, thanks.
<h3sp4wn> Merchelo: Depends what the cluster is for
<h3sp4wn> if its for scientific stuff it might be worthwhile to build what you want from scratch with a meta distro
<maxamillion> Merchelo: yeah ... freeBSD would be a decent choice as well, but i'm just a really big fan of debian and enjoy apt more so than the ports system
<Merchelo> heard some really scary stuff when it comes to freeBSD, so it looks like debian.
<h3sp4wn> grazie: Did I miss a large part of it
<h3sp4wn> Merchelo: freebsd is fine
<h3sp4wn> depends on what you are using it for anyway
<h3sp4wn> a general purpose distro is not suitable for alot of workloads
<grazie> h3sp4wn: he only started at 20 minutes ago...nothing that interesting yet
<rubmester> maxamillion you got a link for getting started with wine?
<Merchelo> scientific calculations really, but was reading up on an old cluster in my college where they used freeBSD and debian in the cluster, and was wondering if things had come along since 2001
<maxamillion> rubmester: i already sent you one
<rubmester> oh didnt see
<rubmester> thx
<maxamillion> np
<maxamillion> Merchelo: i don't know about on the freeBSD front, but i know there has been a beowulf group that started within the debian community
<rubmester> ive heard that archlinux is good building up from scratch=
<beg1689> i cant connect to my wired network, dhclient first gives an error that "Device or Resource Busy" then says network is down
<beg1689> using a fresh 7.04 install
<aro> Anyone know how I can figure out the UUID of a partition that I know is setup properly but not located in fstab (I want to manually add it to fstab)
<maxamillion> rubmester: yeah, its pretty good and the packages are really up to date
<maxamillion> beg1689: how many interfaces are listed from the command "ifconfig"?
<maxamillion> aro: not entirely sure to be honest .... UUIDs are messy
<beg1689> just lo, ifconfig -a lists eth1
<maxamillion> beg1689: "sudo ifup eth1"
<maxamillion> beg1689: "sudo dhclient eth1"
<beg1689> tried that
<beg1689> i get those erros i said
<aro> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<aro> That's how I got it
<beg1689> SCIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or Resource is Busy
<beg1689> its listed as eth1 because i switched network cards, thought that my be the problem
<maxamillion> aro: ah, good to know
<maxamillion> beg1689: oh, yeah ... probably is
<gdboling> I need to disable the ALT-INSERT shortcut.  I can't seem to figure out where to do this.  I am using Xfce 4.4.
<beg1689> i mean, i thought it was a bad card, so i switched
<beg1689> they both give the same error
<maxamillion> oh
<beg1689> gdboling: Settings -> Window Manager Settings
<gdboling> ahh, ok.  Thanks.  I was looking at the same config but in the UI settings.
<gdboling> perfect, working now.  Thanks again beg1689
<beg1689> no problem
<beg1689> fixed my problem as well, was just a strange bios option
<beg1689> i was looking for a plug & play OS option but there i had to change one that said "Installed OS:" from Windows to Other
<gdboling> So what are the UI Settings shortcuts used for ?  How are they different from the Window Manager Settings?
<beg1689> i dont see any shortcuts inUI settings
<gdboling> oh crap,. I looked in Keyboard
<rubmester> what program is used for opening .rar on linux?
<Arkh> unrar-free
<rubmester> kk
<rubmester> how do i use it ^
<hyper_ch> rubmester: hmm, have you already had a look at the man pages?
<hyper_ch> !dcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arkh> rubmester,
<rubmester> well i just did a apt-get install unrar-free
<Arkh> unrar x rar_package
<rubmester> kk
<pip> Hello,how to change the system to start into text mode environment other than X ?
<Arkh> pip
<pip> Arkh, Hi
<hyper_ch> pip: interesting... normally everybody wants it the other way around :)
<Arkh> disable x from starting
<pip> how ?
<beg1689> delete X
<beg1689> jk
<Arkh> sysv-rc-conf - SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal
<Arkh> install t5his
<pip> t5his ?
<Arkh> then start it with sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Arkh> this*
<pip> OK
<pip> And how to enable the framebuffer ?
<Arkh> err pip
<Arkh> it is not done yet
<pip> to make resolution of text mode look good
<pip> not done ? what ?
<Arkh> you have to disable x from starting or not?
<pip> Arkh, As you know, I instlalled xubuntu on virtual machine ,it work slowly ,so I want to use text mode in hope of to be fast
<Jester45> pip try pressing atl+F1 it will get you a text only
<Jester45> then press alt+F7 to get back to gui
<Jester45> once your ready for true text only then you can disable the xserver
<Jester45> or... maybe gdm might be better im not sure
<pip> why gdm is better ?
<Arkh> pip
<Arkh> sudo sysv-rc-conf
<pip> Arkh, I haven't installed that package yet
<Arkh> press space on the gdm entries
<Arkh> do it then :P
<Arkh> brb
<pip> bye
<Jester45> i meant that im not sure whats the best way to disable the gui
<Tu_Neteru> Ok. I just reinstalled Xubuntu 6.10. Works fine.
<Jester45> would anyone like to give me a few pointers on how to get started on a project. i have a shell script that converts any video to dvd format and burns the disc for you... but i would like to have a gui for the option inputs that way i have more control over thing like have NTSC or PAL in my script if you dont type them right you have to retry wich some of my friends/testers dont like so a drop down list would be great but i dont know what 
<Tu_Neteru> But my Xubuntu 7.04 won't repartition the drive.
<pip> Tu_Neteru, Why not 7.04?
<Tu_Neteru> :-D Look up.
<Tu_Neteru> And thanks for answering.
<Tu_Neteru> ;-)
<Tu_Neteru> I tried doing the download upgrade. After about an 8 hours it finally rebooted and said some service wasn't starting.
<Tu_Neteru> So I got 7.04 via torrent. Checked the disk for errors.... NP
<Tu_Neteru> But when I try to install it says it can't creat the ext3 file system.
<Tu_Neteru> Same drive as I just installed 6.10 on.
<Tu_Neteru> So it's not the hardware.
<Tu_Neteru> I tried deleteing all partitions, and letting the installer figure it out.
<Tu_Neteru> I tried defining the partitions mannually.
<grazie> Tu_Neteru: I don't know why you're having problems with 7.04, but you could set up the disk with 6.10 cd ready to install 7.04
<pip> is runlevel 5 the default level ?
<Tu_Neteru> Is there some reason a 1.8" 20GB Toshiba drive wouldn't work under 7.04?
<Jester45> or stick with 6.10 and wait for next update
<Jester45> :) sorry, my windows was showing again
<maxamillion> LOL
<Tu_Neteru> S'okay. I'm a noob trying to kick the Widows habbit too.
<Tu_Neteru> I have Ubuntu Ultimate 1.3 on my main system.
<Tu_Neteru> Just with I could run Poser and Daz3D under it.
<Jester45> im not that nooby to linux but compared to others i am
<Jester45> i started with 6.06
<grazie> Tu_Neteru: what the interface to your problem disk?
<Tu_Neteru> I haven't used SERIOUS CLI stuff since I got rid of my Amiga 1200 in 94. :-p
<pip> Tu_Neteru, what kind of your HD is ?
<Tu_Neteru> It's an IDE connection.
<pip> Tu_Neteru, I see,SATA IDE ?
<Tu_Neteru> 1.8" adapter to Toshiba MK2004GAL
* Jester45 is currently figuring out my smp server problem with no smp :( wants his movies encodered NOW
<Jester45> arrg
<Tu_Neteru> PATA
<Tu_Neteru> No SATA on this Ol' unit.
<Jester45> whats PATA
<Tu_Neteru> It's a 1.1Ghz Celery with 256MB.
<Tu_Neteru> Parralel ATA.
<pip> I dont know if ubuntu kernel support such kind of HD drive
<grazie> Tu_Neteru: really can't see why you've got problems :(
<Tu_Neteru> Must be something that breaks with 7.04 then.
<pip> I heard that Debian doesn't support SATA drive
<Tu_Neteru> Cause 6.10 is workign fine.
<h3sp4wn> pip: that is completely untrue
<Jester45> Tu_Neteru: so its 2x the speed or 1/2 (im not good with wiring)
<pip> h3sp4wn, OK : )
<Jester45> pip: nobody would use debian is there is no SATA
<h3sp4wn> pip: even sarge supports some s-ata drives (now etch is stable with 2.6.18) so it definately
<Tu_Neteru> Not sure. It's basically an iPod Drive.
<Jester45> Tu_Neteru: probly 1/2 the speed b/c ipods arent to drive heavy
<Tu_Neteru> It's 4200 RPM.
* Jester45 has 10k
<rubmester> : ERROR: cannot open `/home/kimh/Desktop/Downloads/intimid-afterdarkhorrorfestthehamiltons-limited.rar' (No such file or directory)
<pip> xubuntu dpesn't support cpu frequency scaling ?
<Tu_Neteru> Not a big performer, but this PC is very small anyway.
<Jester45> but thats a small drive
<pip> *doesn't
<Arkh> pip,  it does
<Jester45> Tu_Neteru: run the command "sudo hdparm -t /dev/hardrivehere" in a terminal see how fast it is
<pip> so vmware doesn 't : )
<Jester45> pip: it supports scaling
<h3sp4wn> vmware acts funny if the timer is not 100hz
<Jester45> hz or khz
<Jester45> or mhz
<pip> h3sp4wn, how funny ?
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> useable funny ?
<Arkh> no
<Arkh> it is funny when it screws up
<Arkh> XD
<Jester45> would anyone like to give me a few pointers on how to get started on a project. i have a shell script that converts any video to dvd format and burns the disc for you... but i would like to have a gui for the option inputs that way i have more control over thing like have NTSC or PAL in my script if you dont type them right you have to retry wich some of my friends/testers dont like so a drop down list would be great but i dont know what 
<Jester45> i would have to say for me beryl is mostly counter-productive
<Tu_Neteru> getting a bunch of command not founds.
<Jester45> im having fun with my icons chasing me around
<Jester45> like what
<Tu_Neteru> Why would speed have anything to dow tih it?
<Jester45> with what
<pip> vmware suck now : ) xubuntu acts like a slow animation
<h3sp4wn> pip: Its ok if you use the server kernel
<Tu_Neteru> Noob question alert.
<h3sp4wn> pip: It always did suck (Other than I guess ESX)
<Tu_Neteru> What is Beryl eactly?
<Tu_Neteru> Is it a DTE, WM?
<Jester45> its a opengl accerated desktop
<pip> h3sp4wn, do you use qemu  ?
<Tu_Neteru> Yeah, but what is it replacing?
<Jester45> it uses opengl to disply your desktop so that i can have cool effects
<BFTD> wow
<Jester45> it kinda replaces the xserver
<predaeus> nothing actually it is a compositor and enhances what your WM displays.
<BFTD> 5 hours until i have 7.04
<Tu_Neteru> So it's sort of an X accelerator?
<Jester45> deaccelerator
<Tu_Neteru> lol
<Jester45> addes effects tho
<BFTD> 27 out of 1704 packages downloaded
<Jester45> BFTD: good foryou
<BFTD> argh
<BFTD> GO FASTER!!!!
<Jester45> Tu_Neteru: look on google for some videos
<predaeus> it uses glx etc to render windows and stuff that your WM renders on X with opengl instead of software rendering, and it also adds effects and functionality.
<Tu_Neteru> I've seen what Beryl does, but ...
<Jester45> like your desktops are on a cube
<Tu_Neteru> Ah!!! Predaeus just cleared it up.
<Jester45> or.. bendable windows (fun)
<BFTD> if thuis think fails half way through, does it pick up where it left off when i start it up again?
<Tu_Neteru> Thanks Pred...
<predaeus> actually "opengl instead of software rendering" is not exact. it will use hardware if your platform supports opengl on hardware :-)
<Jester45> BFTD: depends on how your downloading it, upgrade from 6.10 or the iso
<BFTD> 6.10
<Jester45> if your upgrading it will not resume (i think)
<h3sp4wn> pip: rarely - I use user-mode-linux or xen for the most part (I have kvm though)
<BFTD> I'm upgrading via update-manager
<Tu_Neteru> In my windows life, I do 3D modeling and stuff.
<predaeus> BFTD, if you are using apt-get dist-upgrade you can CTRL-C anytime you want while downloading packages, it will resume next time from the beginning of the last package you did not finish download.
<Jester45> Tu_Neteru: in my windows life i game
<predaeus> Jester45, sounds familiar
<Tu_Neteru> So I'm interested in Linux playing catch up.
<Jester45> he is using update-manger
<BFTD> predaeus but not with the update-manager?
<Tu_Neteru> My online update boned my 6.10.
<predaeus> yea, not sure probably it just uses apt-get in the back, but better ask around some more.
<Jester45> predaeus: are you a gamer?
<pip> h3sp4wn, how do you think of xen ?
<Jester45> anyone here know why tremulous limites the fps to 90
<eevar> possible to make ctrl+alt+shift + arrows move a window between workspaces instantly?
<eevar> or perhaps some other key combo
<BFTD> hrm
<predaeus> it's some quake engine and that did that aswell. I think it needs 90fps (or was it 60, dunno) to do physics updates in between or something and you hardly need more than 30fps to see a smooth image.
<BFTD> ok someone lead me through the dist-upgrade process
<Jester45> BFTD: update-manger will not let you resume
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> thats not good
<BFTD> my connection is to unstable
<Jester45> predaeus: i just like to see the max i can get
<BFTD> how do i cancel it haha
<h3sp4wn> pip: how ? (those type of questions just make me go into infinity)
<BFTD> no close button
<pip> h3sp4wn, I see : ) My kernel doesn't have kv minside
<Jester45> power button
<Jester45> or power cable
<BFTD> ps ax is just fine
<BFTD> ojk
<BFTD> now
<BFTD> so i have to edit the sources.list right?
<pip> *kvm
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> change the words edgy with fiesty
<Jester45> then apt-get update
<Jester45> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<BFTD> already feisty
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> it saved the 60 I already downloaded from the update-manager
<Qew> don't you need to do apt-get dist-upgrade twice, so that upstart can be installed?
<BFTD> upstart?
<BFTD> !info upstart
<ubotu> upstart: event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.3.8-1 (feisty), package size 155 kB, installed size 316 kB
<BFTD> 6 hours
<BFTD> sweet
<Qew> well, I remember reading something like that... I'll find the page
<Jester45> just run it again it cant hurt
<BFTD> I'm gonna have to, 3 packages just failed to download
<Merchelo> best use synaptic or update-manager -c to upgrade/install
<BFTD> ??
<h3sp4wn> pip: I don't run windows at all and both xen and user-mode-linux perform better than kvm
<BFTD> what is update-manager -c do?
<Jester45> synaptic uses apt
<Qew> BFTD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<Merchelo> open a Terminal, and enter it.
<pip> I see : )
<Jester45> im guessing -c = cli
<Qew> BFTD: "NOTE: The first run of dist-upgrade will upgrade everything except for upstart. After this a second dist-upgrade will finish the upgrade."
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> I'm already at 200 out of 1500
<Merchelo> it's ok, continue on
<eevar> never mind, found the wm keyboard settings
<BrendanM> Hey, so I'm thinking about upgrading to Fiesty. Anyone done it? Comments? Suggestions?
<BFTD> BrendanM I'm doing it right now
<Merchelo> BrendanM: use update-manager -c to upgrade
<Merchelo> also, best check if your GFX card is supported offically in feisty
<BrendanM> yeah, is there a list of GFX card/wireless card support for Feisty somewhere?
<BrendanM> those are the two components I'm most worried about breaking.
<BrendanM> Also, does the upgrade manager install in-place? Like, how many settings will I lose?
<Merchelo> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Merchelo> BrendanM: what card do you have?
<BFTD> ok so yeah, a bunch of the packages failed to download, can i just hit ctrl+c and restart without having to redownload the already downloaded packages?
<Merchelo> are you using apt-get ?
<grazie> BFTD: I wouldn't
<Arkh> BFTD, the already downloaded packages won't get downloaded again
<BFTD> yeah apt-get
<grazie> BFTD: I had similar problem so I regenerated my source.list with source-o-matic, which fixed the problem
<Arkh> they are being saved in /var/cache/apt/archives
<BrendanM> Merchelo, it's like an ATI radeon mobility 8500 or something. It works fine on 6.10
<BFTD> ok it worked fine
<BFTD> :)
<Merchelo> !ati
<SkullCrusher> I found getting my dial-up modem internet connection to work a little confusing someone told my to install kppp and it will be easier is this true?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Merchelo> BrendanM: should be ok, you can always revert back to the vesa driver for the GFX card. Or go about installing open source drivers for it after (see link above)
<BFTD> SkullCrusher kppp is a KDE app, which means you'll have to install KDE libs
<SkullCrusher> BFTD: Is there kppp like app for xubuntu?
<BFTD> SkullCrusher most likely, but I'm not sure
<BFTD> !dial-up
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<SkullCrusher> I was told with xubuntu u can install gnome & kde app
<BrendanM> Yeah, I am using the open source drivers
<h3sp4wn> why not wvdial
<h3sp4wn> !wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !info wvdial
<BrendanM> SkullCrusher, yes you can, but you'll have to install their dependencies...which sort of defeats the purpose of Xubuntu
<ubotu> wvdial: PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.56-1.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 92 kB, installed size 284 kB
<SkullCrusher> I just installed konversation which the info says its for kde and it worked on this install of xubuntu
<cassini> Okay, so here's the deal.  I decided it would be a good idea to sudo bash.  Then, not thinking, I tried to change the root password by running the command passwd.  Now...I can sudo bash without even having to enter a password.  How do I reset the root password and lock my system back up?
<SkullCrusher> BrendanM: If i install kde or gnome apps it will make my xubuntu heavier on resources?
<Arkh> cassini,
<Arkh> sudo passwd
<predaeus> cassini, are you sure? sudo passwords only timeout after about 15mins then you will have to reenter pw.
<Arkh> predaeus is right :p
<BFTD> SkullCrusher yes
<BFTD> SkullCrusher if they're running
<predaeus> cassini, open a new terminal and check if you can run sudo without entering the pw
<BFTD> SkullCrusher I have my normal system running and its using 5% of the cpu and 120 MB of ram, I start up konqueror and it uses 50% of the cpu and 210 MB of ram
<SkullCrusher> BFTD: on your xubuntu install?
<cassini> predaeus, I can run sudo without entering a pw
<BFTD> SkullCrusher yes
<predaeus> cassini, oh well, then I don't know, sry.
<cassini> predaeus, do you think running sudo passwd could help?
<SkullCrusher> BFTD: what about when u run xubuntu apps they are alot lighter then kde or gnome apps right?
<predaeus> probably, but I've no idea what exactly you did. Did you enter an empty pw? (if that is even possible)
<BFTD> SkullCrusher yes they are
<BFTD> cassini it just temporary, restart your computer and it'll ask for it again
<cassini> predaeus, nope, I think I have to boot into single user mode
<cassini> BFTD, I did and it's still doing it
<predaeus> SkullCrusher, the nice thing with Ubuntu in general is that you can chose to also install KDE and Gnome apps if you want them and run them when needed.
<h3sp4wn> kde apps are quite light (with prelinking and hence not using kdeinit and them configured in a minimalistic way)
<BFTD> yeah I've ran KDE on a 128MB ram system
<h3sp4wn> They can be made alot less bloated
<SkullCrusher> will xubuntu run ok on a old celeron 333mhz 128mb of ram computer?
<Arkh> mm the cpu is a bit old
<Arkh> but it could run I think
<Arkh> well no open office for you though SkullCrusher ;)
<SkullCrusher> yeh thats ok abiword will do the trick
<h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: fluxbox would run perfectly
<SkullCrusher> fluxbox?
<h3sp4wn> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<predaeus> probably try http://fluxbuntu.org/
<BFTD> I'm running Dreamlinux off of a 350 MHz PII, with 256 MB of ram
<h3sp4wn> Is dreamlinux xfce or e17 (I forget) I know it uses engage
<Tu_Neteru> I had trouble getting Dreamlinux to install too.
<Tu_Neteru> :-p
<Tu_Neteru> http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=MS-6215T&class=npc
<Tu_Neteru> That's my system.
<BFTD> h3sp4wn its a heavier built version of XFCE
<h3sp4wn> BFTD: It uses the e17 dock I remember that
<h3sp4wn> Ironic engage works still for other wm's but is broken for current e17
<cassini> Alright, I'm good now :)
#xubuntu 2007-04-24
<BFTD> Tu_Neteru that computer is old, but cool
<BFTD> Tu_Neteru just upgrade the power supply and graphics card
<Tu_Neteru> THanks.
<Tu_Neteru> I actually have a geforce2 MX400 somewhere.
<BFTD> nice
<BFTD> I have that same card in one of my old systems
<SkullCrusher> h3sp4wn: Is fluxbuntu a command line interface? cause im setting this computer up for a computer newbie
<h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: Never used a computer before ?
<Tu_Neteru> I'm really just trying to set this up as a little media server.
<BFTD> SkullCrusher no
<Merchelo> i'd use xfce before fluxbox for a computer newbie SkullCrusher
<BFTD> yeah I have a File server that has 4 40 GB SCSI HDDs
<SkullCrusher> h3sp4wn: yes im building a computer for a friend thats a newbie
<h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: If so they are a in a better position than people who have used windows to learn to use it right
<Tu_Neteru> Actually, my cyberhome just croaked, so it might end up as a web/dvd player.
<SkullCrusher> h3sp4wn: no im building a computer for a friend thats a newbie
<h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: exactly if they know nothing start with cli
<SkullCrusher> Merchelo: ok
<BFTD> 6 months from now, I'm not gonna upgrade to gibbon(?)
<BFTD> !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<BFTD> Gutsy
<h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: fluxbox would be fine (more so if they have never used anything else)
<Merchelo> i wonder what the next one after Gutsy will be? Hammerd Human ?
<Tu_Neteru> Hammered hamster.
<h3sp4wn> I think they will miss out h
<Merchelo> after hoary ?
<h3sp4wn> they already had hoary hedgehog
<SkullCrusher> <h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: exactly if they know nothing start with cli
<SkullCrusher> cli?
<Tu_Neteru> Intelligent Iguana
<Merchelo> command line interface
<SkullCrusher> oh
<h3sp4wn> Its a unique position (and better for them in the long run)
<SkullCrusher> do i install just install fluxbuntu desktop after a xubuntu install?
<h3sp4wn> I think they have a repo
<Tu_Neteru> I think the hardest part for me figuring my way around the file system.
<Tu_Neteru> I'm so used to devices being a seperate thing.
<h3sp4wn> slocate or find - http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Tu_Neteru> Even back on my Amiga I had HD0, HD1, FD0....
<h3sp4wn> plan9 takes the everything is a file thing to another level
<Tu_Neteru> But under linux is seems that device is a file located in the DEV folder.  8-o
<h3sp4wn> everything is a file
<Tu_Neteru> yeah.
<h3sp4wn> but there are some exceptions
<h3sp4wn> network cards
<h3sp4wn> there is no /dev/eth0
<pokieo> hello
<pokieo> has anyone had the problem with thier computer jsut stalling before the login screen?
<Tu_Neteru> What version?
<pokieo> 7.04
<Tu_Neteru> What kind of system?
<pokieo> Pnansonic Tough book. 1.09 ghz
<pokieo> 500mb ram
<BFTD> !info fluxubutu
<ubotu> Package fluxubutu does not exist in feisty
<BFTD> !fluxubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SkullCrusher> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<BFTD> !5.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pokieo> the laod page finishes and then it gets set to go to the login, the cursor comes on and then nothing
<BFTD> Gust Feisty Edgy Dapper and what was it?
<BFTD> something badger
<B1zz> breezy?
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> yes
<BFTD> Gutsy Feisty Edgy Dapper Breezy Warty
<Merchelo> BFTD: install fluxbox after installing xubuntu, i wouldn't recomment installing fluxbuntu
<BFTD> yeah
<Merchelo> oh wait
<Merchelo> SkullCrusher: ^^
<h3sp4wn> Gutsy Feisty Edgy Dapper Breezy *Hoary* Warty
<h3sp4wn> Still no grumpy groundhog though
<h3sp4wn> :/#
<SkullCrusher> Unfortunately Ubuntu does not configure modems during installation. It does not come with many of the controller-less / software modem drivers!
<SkullCrusher> why is that?
<pok> sorry
<BFTD> SkullCrusher dial up is outdated
<h3sp4wn> Not in many parts of the world
<SkullCrusher> yeh but some people live out of town
<SkullCrusher> and cant get high speed
<BFTD> like me
<SkullCrusher> Sorry to hear that
<Merchelo> Just FYI, nigeria in africa got DSL 2 years before Ireland got it.
<SkullCrusher> :(
<BFTD> Merchelo I personally know a team member who went there and set it up for them
<Merchelo> crazy stuff tbh, and in France you can get 2.5gb/s down and 1.5gb/s up :/
<Naughtyboy> guys....have a little problem with mouse-themes in xfce...
<Naughtyboy> when I set anything else then "default" it won't take it.."kind of".....not on desktop and in thunar e.t.c but when I open Firefox I cen se the "new" mouse cursor...
<Jester45> in Us you can get allmost anything
<BFTD> I've gotten 900 KB/sec once
<BFTD> took ubuntu 14 mins to download
<BFTD> !
<Jester45> down? or up
<BFTD> those were the days
<Jester45> o
<BFTD> up was only 40 KB/sec
<SkullCrusher> BFTD: dial up is outdated, is that why ubuntu doesnt configure modems during installation?
<Jester45> i got 1.5MB/s on a torrent before
<Jester45> dial up may be dated but its not out just yet
<Naughtyboy> 100mbit full duplex here.. ,=))
<BFTD> SkullCrusher like i said before, I have dial up
<BFTD> SkullCrusher I've gotten dial to work with RH/FC/suse
<BFTD> but nothing else
<Jester45> i got 10mbit and upto 16mbit down depending if neighbors wireless is on/not used by them :)
<BFTD> I wish you could take 2 separate connections, bind them and increase your speed drastically
<h3sp4wn> You can
<Jester45> BFTD: you can use them both at the same time but only if they are on diffrent connections
<BFTD> um ok
<Jester45> you cant dl from one source with 2 connections because both connections have diffrent ips
<BFTD> Get:666 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe aircrack-ng 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1
<SkullCrusher> So unless i know abit about linux i aint gonna get no easy dail-up networking like windows?
<BFTD> :-P
<Jester45> but say what i do mostly is bind the wireless to azureus to seed and keep my connection for other things
<BFTD> SkullCrusher nope
<SkullCrusher> that bites
<h3sp4wn> there is a new aircrack patch (I am not really into stealing other peoples bandwidth though)
<Jester45> that way i dont waste my bandwidth
<h3sp4wn> aircrack-ptw
<SkullCrusher> When do u think dial-up modem connection will be a snap on linux?
<Jester45> my friends dad's house has some guy with a open network its fun
<BFTD> SkullCrusher never
<Jester45> we passwored his router then blocked his mac address
<SkullCrusher> why is that?
<BFTD> HAHA
<h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: It is easy with an external serial modem (or an isa hard modem)
<Jester45> next week he did a hardware factory reset (i think
<BFTD> SkullCrusher in a year or 2 it'll be dropped
<BFTD> !
<BFTD> I have an ISA modem
<BFTD> I should try it out
<SkullCrusher> h3sp4wn: real easy?
<BFTD> SkullCrusher does your comp have ISA slots in it?
<h3sp4wn> I think wvdial is really easy to use or was when I last used it
<Jester45> might be droped for ubuntu
<SkullCrusher> BFTD: yes
<Jester45> can compiz bend windows
<BFTD> SkullCrusher I can send you a modem then that might work alot better then your PCI one
<BFTD> can you upgrade via the xubuntu alt cd?
<BFTD> MAX!!
<BFTD> or rather ADAM!!
<maxamillion> i didn't do it
<h3sp4wn> SkullCrusher: have you checked linmodems.org
<BFTD> maxamillion thats because you haven't done it yet
<maxamillion> ok ... maybe i did it, but you can't prove it ;)
<maxamillion> BFTD: how are you?
<BFTD> pretty good
<BFTD> upgrading to feisty
<maxamillion> awesome awesome
<maxamillion> the upgrade is really smooth ... i upgraded with a bunch of random packages installed from third party repos and it still went fine, just had to resolve a couple dependencies when it was finished
<Jester45> hello max
<maxamillion> hiya Jester45
<SkullCrusher> h3sp4wn: dont think so all i want to know is there a easy way to install and get a modem running in xubuntu hopefully somewhere close to getting it going like in windows
<Jester45> maxamillion: do you know much about compiz
<BFTD> maxamillion I got a job, and the first thing I had to do was make a simple program with C++, which I could do thanks to you
<maxamillion> Jester45: a bit ... what's up?
<maxamillion> BFTD: :D awesome!!!! glad to hear it
<maxamillion> BFTD: how's the job treating you?
<archangelpetro> hey max :)
<BFTD> pretty good, I sign up for child care and get sent over to the IT department
<Jester45> maxamillion: do you know if compiz can bendwindows back? and if so how
<archangelpetro> BFTD, what is the job?
<Jester45> BFTD: wish i could do that
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> so one hour I'm entertaining kids, the other I'm doing tech support
<Jester45> my luch i would sign up for It and get child care
<Jester45> kinda oposite
<archangelpetro> BFTD, how exactly did max help you? if you dont mind my asking :) i wanna learn C++
<maxamillion> Jester45: make the window fullscreen, hold the alt button on your keyboard and then go to one of the top corners until it changes cursor style and then click and drag
<BFTD> more of an encouragment, but he lead me to some good resources and answered my noobish questions
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: BFTD did alot of the work, i just helped when i was able to :)
<Jester45> what if the alt+click is set on annoite
<maxamillion> alot = all
<maxamillion> :)
<B1zz> got a nice tut max?
<maxamillion> Jester45: then i dunno
<maxamillion> B1zz: uhmm... i know of a couple ... lemme get you links
<Jester45> is the setting to change that in the compiz manger?
<B1zz> thanks
<archangelpetro> maxamillion, is there any particular location you could suggest that would be a good start point?
<maxamillion> http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/ <---good site for starting, just start at "Introduction" and go down
<Jester45> you could read up on the history that helps me
<B1zz> thanks max
<ciro314> hello. is there any lighty bittorrent client like utorrent for xubuntu ?
<archangelpetro> BFTD, maxamillion If you've heard of an MMORPG called planeshift, i'm attempting to get involved with the development side of that.. as a means  of providing my C++ learning with impetus
<B1zz> checking that out now
<archangelpetro> thanks max :)
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: np
<BFTD> archangelpetro sweet game
<archangelpetro> ya
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: i've heard of it
<BFTD> !!
<archangelpetro> well, with any luck.. i can learn c++ to a level where i can help build it
<maxamillion> ciro314: uhmmm... just a moment, i might have a suggestion ... just don't remember the name (i don't torrent much)
<pok> my computer frezzes just before the login screen
<BFTD> wget is awesome, I stopped a downlaod and started it again, it picked up from where it left off
<Jester45> many things do that
<BFTD> yeah
<archangelpetro> BFTD, wget rocks :P
<maxamillion> pok: can you hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if that brings you to a command line login?
<BFTD> does 7.04 come with the nvidia driver?
<maxamillion> BFTD: not sure, i upgraded
<maxamillion> ciro314: http://deluge-torrent.org/ <--they offer a repository for you to add so you can use the package manager of your choice for installation
<pok> just a sec
<ciro314> thanks maxamillion.
<pok> yes
<Jester45> i like azureus
<maxamillion> ciro314: no problem :)
<maxamillion> pok: ok, login and we will go from there
<Jester45> not light but good
<pok> ok
<maxamillion> Jester45: deluge owns azureus and its light .... just kinda "new" ... like exhaile :)
<maxamillion> pok: ok, enter this command "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and that will bring up your xorg config in a text editor
<maxamillion> pok: once you are in there, use the arrow buttons to scroll down to a place where is says: Section "Device"  .... under that it is going to say: Driver    "<something>" ... tell me what that <something> is
<Jester45> azureus is better
<maxamillion> Jester45: lol
<maxamillion> Jester45: matter of opinion ;)
<Jester45> not really sorry to tell you
<maxamillion> Jester45: i do really like azureus, but its just horribly bloated
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> maxamillion:  i do really like deluge, but its just horribly light
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> Jester45: fair enough
<pok> just a sec
<Jester45> hehe i like to know when my program is doing somthing
<Jester45> by a spike in the ram and cpu usage
<maxamillion> Jester45: LOL ... i count on status bars in the program to inform me
<Jester45> i have azureus in a box under my bed
<T`> anyone here using feisty with composite enabled? my ATI x700 laptop is unusable with it
<T`> i'm using the "ati" driver
<pok> input device?
<kalikiana> T`, That is normal. Current xfce compositor is slow.
<crabgrass> hey all
<kalikiana> hi crabgrass
<pilibeen> hi, my laptop froze during the network install, and I had to do a hard shutdown....now i can't get past the boot screen. is there any way to salvage this, or do I have to do a fresh install?
<Jester45> i have it
<pilibeen> network upgrade*
<crabgrass> what's the safest way to format a drive? i'm installing xubuntu onto sda, but i'd like to format and use sdb as well
<Jester45> i got radeon 9250 with compiz and"ati" driver
<pok> Driver i810
<crabgrass> *i need to format sdb first, though, i'm going to use it to hold some files from my previous install
<kalikiana> T`, For now you can only switch to Beryl or use the proprietary ati driver. Or you wait until xfce's compositor is faster.
<T`> kalikiana, uh.. but my laptop with intel graphics card is mucch faster
<ciro314> i can not see fonts on firefox windows clearly. How could i fix it?
<kalikiana> T`, If I am not wrong, Intel released a fully accelerated driver open source, that is the reason.
<T`> kalikiana, oh so beryl is faster than composite! i didnt know.. i want the super fast virtual window switch to stay same
<T`> kalikiana, will that be so after going into beryl? last time i tried its a bit slower
<T`> but this was on dapper
<Jester45> T': Beryl has be updated and is fastr now
<maxamillion> pok: ok, replace the i810 with "vesa" and then do ctrl+o (the letter o, not the number 0) and that will "write out" the file and then do ctrl+x to exit the text editor and then enter the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" ... hopefully that will get you up and running
<BFTD> well
<kalikiana> T`, I do not know what exactly Beryl does differently, but for me (using radeon and os driver) it was way faster. Only drawback is that Beryl may be less stable.
<BFTD> I gotta go now
<pok> okat
<BFTD> bye all
<maxamillion> laters BFTD
<crabgrass> adios
<Jester45> kalikiana: i dont have ATI's driver and i have compiz
<maxamillion> BFTD: congrats on that job!
<kalikiana> ciao BFTD
<BFTD> thanks
<kalikiana> Jester45, so?
<T`> kalikiana, ic.. and switching vscreens is supppper fast?
<T`> kalikiana, xfce is almost instant when i switch.. so awesome.. gnome and kde lag a bit
<crabgrass> xfce is rediculously fast
<maxamillion> T`: that's because xfce dominates :)
<T`> haha true, just curious if that is how it is with beryl
<T`> or else i wont use beryl..
<crabgrass> I was just about to ask that
<crabgrass> But I think I can get along without it, seeing as how it murders my WoW framerate...
<kalikiana> T`, You could try and see if Beryl with XFCE is how you like it. It's working together pretty good.
<maxamillion> crabgrass: yup yup ;) ... you should see it run on this Athlon64 X2 4600+, 2gb ddr2 ram, xfx nvidia7900gtx machine they gave me to sit on my desk at work :)
<T`> kalikiana, yea have to read up the docs.. last time it took me like 2 days to set it up.. and used it for 5 mins and uninstalled it
<crabgrass> maxamillion: wow, that's exactly the machine I have, 'cept I'm running a 4800+
<T`> crabgrass, you play WoW on linux??
<archangelpetro> can anyone suggest a program to create flow chart/diagrams etc?
<maxamillion> crabgrass: nice!!! ... i wish i could afford hardware like this at home :(
<crabgrass> T: i sure do!
<T`> loll!
<pok> no it didn't work
<T`> maxamillion, pawned :p
<T`> maxamillion, haha j/k
<maxamillion> :P
<maxamillion> pok: hmm..... what exactly is it doing?
<kalikiana> T`, Maybe it's easier with Feisty. At least with Feisty xfce's compositor works without manual configuration for me.
<crabgrass> maxamillion: well, you probably have a car >.>
<archangelpetro> T`, u run WoW through wine?
<pok> it jsut sits with the mouse right before the ligin screen
<T`> kalikiana, yea compositive was damn easy
<pok> sorry login screen
<maxamillion> crabgrass: yeah ... that i have, but i only use it to get to campus for class and work (i'm a college student with an on campus sys admin job)
<T`> archangelpetro, i dont play WoW, but wasa actually surprsied somene uses WoW thru linu
<T`> linux*&
<maxamillion> pok: oh ... strange
<archangelpetro> oh, whoops sorry, wrong person ;)
<pok> I am using a different computer
<archangelpetro> crabgrass,  ;) question was meant for you :P .. you use WoW through wine?
<pok> yeah I was installing an swf viewer and the system stalled
<crabgrass> archangelpetro: yup.
<archangelpetro> hehe, nice
<pok> so I reset
<pok> and since then it jsut sits right before the login page
<crabgrass> archangelpetro: i haven't turned off this box in a little over two months, though, 'cause X won't start if I do.
<pok> no errors in boot
<crabgrass> archangelpetro: thank god linux is so stable!
<maxamillion> pok: oohhhhh, that's not good ....
<pok> really?
<archangelpetro> crabgrass, i find that occasionally.. X just halts.
<maxamillion> pok: yeah ... what swf veiwer were you installing?
<archangelpetro> cant even ctrl-alt-bkspce out of it
<crabgrass> archangelpetro: it's the nvidia driver, somthing about the X kernel and nvidia driver kernel versions mismatching, or something.
<pok> the one that is in the add/remove
<archangelpetro> although i'm using ubuntu, not xubuntu.. xfce always started taking up loads and loads of memoery
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: ctrl+alt+f1 ... login ... "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" in that case
<archangelpetro> I see.
<archangelpetro> maxamillion, i tried that
<maxamillion> pok: hmmm... strange
<archangelpetro> the keyboard pretty much stopped responding
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: oh wow .. i haven't seen a X freeze like that in over 5 years ... accept in alpha stages of development
<crabgrass> archangelpetro: AFAIK they are seperate, but I used Envy to install the drivers, and once i fiddle with xorg.conf in nano, I can start X, but it happens every time.
<pilibeen> is it faster at this point to get feisty off the servers or off torrents?
<crabgrass> pilibeen: torrents.
<maxamillion> pilibeen: should be about the same
<maxamillion> lol
<crabgrass> pilibeen: or at least they seemed faster for me.
<crabgrass> /shrug
<archangelpetro> crabgrass, maxamillion it only seems to happen every so often.. but then, i dont reboot much either
<maxamillion> they might be
<crabgrass> archangelpetro: yeah, no need to.
<pilibeen> yeah im getting it off the torrents now at over 400kb/s
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: you shouldn't ever have to reboot accept for kernel upgrades
<pilibeen> i assume that'd be faster
<T`> anyone use vim as their primary editor here?
<archangelpetro> maxamillion, i know :'(
<pok> is there any way to recover the files?
<maxamillion> T`: i use different editors for different things, but i use vim a decent amount
<crabgrass> maxamillion: unless your idea of a good time is a bottle of vodka and terminal
<archangelpetro> there'a few bugs here and there though, occasionally xorg starts using like 40% memory, and slows everything down :/
<maxamillion> pok: yeah, just boot with the live cd and mount the hard drive and you can access the files
<archangelpetro> that's why i switched to ubuntu instead of xubuntu, cuz xfce->xorg kept slowly taking more and more memory
<T`> maxamillion, i have this use case where i would edit a file and finall notice its not sudo'ed mode
<T`> maxamillion, how do u deal with that?
<pok> how do you do that
<maxamillion> T`: re-edit it?
<T`> archangelpetro, uh?
<T`> maxamillion, haha.. thats not cool ;)
<crabgrass> maxamillion: ctrl+a, ctrl+c,  sudo open file, ctrl+a, ctrl+v
<maxamillion> T`: i really don't think there is anything you can do because vim would need to be running with sudo privs because it is what is trying to write to the file system
<archangelpetro> T`, i dont understand the question :P
<maxamillion> T`: ah ... crabgrass has a good solution ... just copy and paste to a new vim :)
<maxamillion> pok: what cd did you install from?
<crabgrass> maxamillion: works for me =P
<T`> maxamillion, lol.. not if you had a 10 page file with changes spread all across
<pok> 7.04 beta
<T`> maxamillion, you could just save to somewhere elseand copy..
<crabgrass> T: oh, true.
<maxamillion> T`: yeah ... that too
<T`> archangelpetro, you dont use xfce anymore?
<crabgrass> T, what is that character after your name? i can't tab to you
<pok> but then updated
<T`> archangelpetro, you said you moved to ubuntu
<T`> crabgrass, its a 'tick'.. its the same key as tilda
<T`> ~
<maxamillion> crabgrass: its the tilda but without shift
<crabgrass> `
<crabgrass> AH HA.
<maxamillion> :)
<T`> lol
<crabgrass> gotcha
<archangelpetro> T`, xfce is my favourite wm, but i had so many problems with it.. that i just kinda gave up
<T`> a lot of people hate that character
<T`> but i had it for so long i dont wanna change anymre
<crabgrass> heh
<T`> archangelpetro, uhm..
<crabgrass> T`: oh wow, it makes tabbing to your name really easy
<T`> archangelpetro, i been using xfce for like 3-4 years
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: xfce isn't a wm ;)
<T`> crabgrass, how so?
<crabgrass> T`: now that I know where it is.
<T`> crabgrass, ah right
<crabgrass> T`: the keys are literally right next to each other.
<maxamillion> pok: did you install with the desktop live cd or from the alternate image?
<archangelpetro> T`, well honestly, i tried to figure out why it was eating up more and more memory, but.. i couldnt.. im sure i even asked maxamillion about it
<T`> archangelpetro, may be its firefox
<archangelpetro> maxamillion, apologies for my lack of pedantics ;) heheehhe :P desktop environment?
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: yes ... xfwm4 is the wm :)
<T`> i did have issues with my VM's slowing down soo much its unusable, had to restart linux, but thta i assumend was firefox/kernel swapping/vmware
<maxamillion> xfwm4 is my favorite wm ... i would use it with gnome if i were to ever convert
<T`> one of them
<archangelpetro> T`, you know, i'd have asked 'how' before, but after what's happened on this ubuntu, when firefox crashes and takes xorg with it (memory eating wise) i can definitely believe that.
<crabgrass> How do you pronounce xfce, anyway? I've been calling it x-face, just for lulz.
<pok> I downloaded the cd image and istalled from there
<T`> X F C E
<archangelpetro> crabgrass, 'xface' ;)
<crabgrass> hmm.
<T`> thats how i say ie
<archangelpetro> although i do say X.F.C.E
<crabgrass> Ugh, I'd gladly leave firefox if somone ported adblock to another browser
<T`> hmm never thought of it that way
<neozen> also heard it pronounced xfice
<crabgrass> XFaCE?
<maxamillion> pok: right, but there are two different cd images ... the live desktop or the text based alternate image
<archangelpetro> ya, i thinkj i should probably give up firefox ;)
<crabgrass> It's in there, it's just... silent.
<pok> Oh when I put the cd the live desktop came up and I instlled from there
<crabgrass> But I haven't seen a single advert on the internet for... years. It honestly irks me when I do see one at work or a friend's house.
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: one of our devs are working on a light weight gtk web browser written with the gtk port of the konqueror/safari engine
<kalikiana> crabgrass, What about userscripts?
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: might see something ready by feisty+1 if we are lucky
<crabgrass> kalikiana: i have no idea.
<neozen> the net without advertisements..... what a strange beastie that would be
<maxamillion> pok: ok, well this time you will put that cd in and when you get to the desktop instead of installing you will mount the hard drive so you can access the files with the file manager and then back them up to something like a usb flash drive
<archangelpetro> sweet maxamillion remind me of that and i'll definitely get it :)
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: okies
<kalikiana> crabgrass, You could go search a userscript to block ads. Userscripts are javascripts which modify webpages for your. You could also do other things like blocking flash or changing colors. And they work in other browsers like Opera or Safari.
<pok> how do you mount the hd?
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: kalikiana is also working on one too ... bet if you ask nice you would receive info and maybe a link
* kalikiana does not block ads. But flash is blocked and displayed on request only.
<crabgrass> kalikiana: Oh, like ... bookmarkletts?
<pok> will I be able to acces my Ipod as a storage devide?
<crabgrass> kalikiana: I thought you meant some sort of cron job, or something like that.
<kalikiana> crabgrass, Similar, but working automagically ;)
<pok> device?
<crabgrass> rofl! automagically
<T`> hmm.. might as well ask when you folks are around.. what are you using to manage wireless connections on your laptops?
<archangelpetro> kalikiana, you have an url i can use to browse? :)
<maxamillion> pok: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<neozen> T: network-manager-gnome
<T`> does it install a zillian gnmoe packages?
<maxamillion> pok: you should be able to, i beleive it will show up as a usb storage device in the file manager
<neozen> T: no... but you get a few
<T`> hmm.. i'm kinda sick of wifi-radar.. sucks
<neozen> T: ah
<T`> ok i'll gve that a shot .. thanks
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Currently the browser is *very* incomplete, ie. instable, no menus working, no sessions. I can notify you once there is something usable if you want.
<maxamillion> T`: i use network-manager-gnome as well and run nm-applet but that will only be for as long as it takes for this to make it in the repos: http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig
<maxamillion> T`: or atleast get it stable and i will package it and post it on the forums
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... i have to go
<T`> k cya.. nm-applet works great
<maxamillion> i am getting off work, see everyone later on tonight or tomorrow!!! :)
<T`> how do i make sure it startsevery time xfce is started?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, The good thing is: we have already two guys working with me on the project. ;)
<archangelpetro> kalikiana, what language?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Hm.. English and German? :P
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Ah, you mean the code. It's C.
<archangelpetro> :D
<crabgrass> /lol
<archangelpetro> open source i assume?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, And I should add the webkit code will probably be C++ actually.
<crabgrass> oh, there was an open-source decentralized forum project going around a few months back... anyone heard of it or know if they've made any progress?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, It will be GPL so far. You'd be welcome to help if you like.
* kalikiana quickly runs to look after his bread in the oven.
* kalikiana is back already, bread is fine. Still 25 minutes to go.
<archangelpetro> kalikiana, i'd definitely be interested :)
<archangelpetro> fucking hell, why doesnt kile work.. ever :/
<archangelpetro> latex is frustrating :D
<T`> is there a file in xfce where i can specify i want nm-applet started always?
<kalikiana> T`, put it in the autostart, look in the Settings menu.
<T`> ah ok!
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Would you want to be doing a specific part? I suggest the webkit port would be most welcome. Or you could do documentation as well.
<archangelpetro> kalikiana, any part really, I'd like to get involved with some projects like this to give me a bit more working experience with larger ones. :) But, since my coding isnt what you'd consider 'guru' level :) i could start with Documentation, and help with progressively larger and larger parts of code?
#xubuntu 2007-04-29
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<odat> i can not find a solution to the nvidia kernel api mismatch
<odat> nothing in the forums work
<Abdo> I finish "apt-get install bittorrent " , but none command worked :(
<odat> i can not find a solution to the nvidia kernel api mismatch
<maxamillion> odat: please do not double post, if someone is knowledgable of your issue they will respond
<maxamillion> Abdo: i don't know much about torrents :/
<maxamillion> odat: it sounds like somewhere along a package upgrade or something there was a mis-match, what i would recommend is "sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common" and then "sudo aptitude update" "sudo aptitude upgrade" "sudo aptitude clean" "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx" ... in theory that should resolve version mismatches
<maxamillion> odat: its an unfortunate annoyance, but it is technically fix-able
<odat> maxamillion, well i tried the purg of nvidiaglx and kernel common but not the rest of it
<maxamillion> odat: the reason i say to do that is because that way you will completely update your apt-cache, upgrade your system, then clean out all previously downloaded packages from your archives and then re-install the packages fresh from the repo servers
<odat> ahhh gotcha
<maxamillion> odat: well ... its approaching 5am here and i need some sleep, its been a long night of coding and i have a long day of coding to look forward to so i will bid you good night and the best of luck
<maxamillion> odat: i will be back here tomorrow so if that doesn't help we can excercise other options
<maxamillion> night all!!!
<ozzyparrot> anyone operate dual monitors?
<joachimheck> hi everybody, is here someone having geonext installed on xubuntu?
<thingy> Is there an easier way to add launchers to the panels? I want to add items from the XFCE Application menu to the Panel, without having to create individual launchers and fill out the details.
<totalwormage> i fear not
<thingy> hmm ok
<Shin_Gouki> hello there!
<Shin_Gouki> i got a problem with xubuntu ttext install!
<Shin_Gouki> it install upto 85% htne says: xubuntu-desktop installed, but then its seems ...."hangs" :/
<Shin_Gouki> 1. can i resume the install? 2. the pc is conenctet to the internet, can i boot with the alternate cd and then do the install via intert?
<hyper_ch> Shin_Gouki: did you check whether you cd is defect?
<hyper_ch> and how long did it hang?
<Shin_Gouki> yes
<Shin_Gouki> i checked the cd
<Shin_Gouki> it says
<Shin_Gouki> ok1
<Shin_Gouki> !
<Shin_Gouki> i dont know longer then 5 mins..?
<Shin_Gouki> should i try "install CLI" system?
<hyper_ch> Shin_Gouki: what computer have you got?
<hyper_ch> it could be that it hangs for 5min
<hyper_ch> did the computer still do something?
<Shin_Gouki> its celeron 2,5 ghz, 256 mb ram which 32 shared mem gfx
<Shin_Gouki> neither the pc nroe the cd rom :/
<hyper_ch> little ram for such a fast processor
<Shin_Gouki> can i resume thet install? what should i do?
<hyper_ch> you can't resume the install
<Shin_Gouki> repair?
<hyper_ch> nope... you tried sofar with the desktop-cd?
<Shin_Gouki> is it possible to enable some kind of log for the instal so i can see if it still is doing somehting?
<Shin_Gouki> desktop cd was even worse..+
<hyper_ch> dunno about log
<h3sp4wn> netboot/mini.iso never fails
<Shin_Gouki> how long should i wait ?
<Shin_Gouki> neboot mini.iso?
<h3sp4wn> there is a log use alt + f4 to get to a shell
<Shin_Gouki> what is this?
<Shin_Gouki> nice!
<Shin_Gouki> thats a good advice!
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: you're proficient with color-laser printers?
<h3sp4wn> Not at all
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<hyper_ch> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Shin_Gouki> h3sp4wn how do i get back?
<Shin_Gouki> from shell?
<hyper_ch> I'm undecided between a Dell 3110 and a Xerox Phaser 6100
<Shin_Gouki> ahhh can some one tell me how to switch back from shell -> to text installer?
<Shin_Gouki> @h3sp4wn how do i get back?
<h3sp4wn> alt + 1
<Shin_Gouki> alt+ F 1
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<Shin_Gouki> ok
<Shin_Gouki> those command should be mentioned during install process!!
<h3sp4wn> They are
<h3sp4wn> (at least on debian)
<Shin_Gouki> ??? were?
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<Shin_Gouki> i didn't instal debian for aaa looong time
<h3sp4wn> Maybe it makes things simpler for people without knowing
<Shin_Gouki> they think so
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<h3sp4wn> Fine if it works but it seem to not do alot
<Shin_Gouki> right..
<h3sp4wn> find anything useful ?
<Shin_Gouki> if it fails this time i do a CLI install and then but XFCE on top! :O
<h3sp4wn> You are better off doing it that way I would say
<h3sp4wn> (much less stuff running in the background)
<Shin_Gouki> 3 times to 85%! everytime about 30 mins.. -_-
<Shin_Gouki> im so sick i jut want linux ^^
<h3sp4wn> You are the 3rd person I know of to complain of that
<Shin_Gouki> y if it just finish the install i would be very happy :)
<h3sp4wn> (apparantly it takes about 40mins to finish from that point)
<Shin_Gouki> because the others use desktop cd anyway
<Shin_Gouki> and the "few" text install users
<Shin_Gouki> like u said( debain) have for sure some "pre" experiences
<h3sp4wn> 05:55 < BFTD> it freezes at 85%
<Shin_Gouki> y
<Shin_Gouki> it says: finished installing xubuntu-desktop
<Shin_Gouki> that nothing :/
<Shin_Gouki> *then
<h3sp4wn> are you using a mixture of sata and ide ?
<Shin_Gouki> the hd i want to install is a IDE
<Shin_Gouki> but i use a USB cd rom....
<h3sp4wn> apparantly it will finish (but take 40mins) probably that would be a similar issue
<h3sp4wn> s/probably/possibly
<Shin_Gouki> O_O
<Shin_Gouki> u say
<Shin_Gouki> when it reahes the 85% it will take from that point 40 mins?
<h3sp4wn> That is what the last person said
<h3sp4wn> (dunno whether its true)
<Shin_Gouki> im ok with that IF the
<Shin_Gouki> but the shell( alt+F4
<Shin_Gouki> should do somehting then right?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know - I think it appeared to stall
<Shin_Gouki> but it shouldn#t right?
<h3sp4wn> Definately not
<Shin_Gouki> ok
<h3sp4wn> there was no release candidate ever made for feisty
<Shin_Gouki> its now about 6% i call u in about 15 mins ;)
<h3sp4wn> in the interest of releasing on time I guess this wasn't tested
<Shin_Gouki> something like: it worked before , why should we test?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know exactly - but the release candidate was late and instead of the release candidate and delaying the release for a week then they just pushed out the release
<Shin_Gouki> hm, ok
<Shin_Gouki> ot: do u think x.org 7.3 will be a big positive change for desktop linux?
<h3sp4wn> I don't think it will make much difference
<Shin_Gouki> imo , there are quite a lot people which have problems with editing their xorg.confs
<Shin_Gouki> if u have a secure , working failback mechanism that would be nice ?
<h3sp4wn> I think there is more important things to get right
<Shin_Gouki> which would be?
<h3sp4wn> fonts
<Shin_Gouki> hmm im not too deeply into this but i can tell that theres something not completly working with fonts in lunux
<h3sp4wn> a 1987 acorn has better anti aliasing than linux has now
<ToHellWithGA> so i'm working on installing xubuntu feisty on a very old machine and the boot graphics with the side-to-side scrolling status bar are zoomed way in
<ToHellWithGA> i think the screen on this laptop is 640x480
<ToHellWithGA> is that normal?
<h3sp4wn> I have never seen a laptop with a resolution that low
<h3sp4wn> how old exactly ?
<h3sp4wn> 386 ?
<ToHellWithGA> pentium, 166MHz
<ToHellWithGA> oldish :)
<Shin_Gouki> ->  a 1987 acorn whats that?
<ToHellWithGA> the only way i got it to read a CDR was to burn the disc at 4x
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: manufacturer of computers
<Shin_Gouki> hmm ok
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: mac and windows in terms of general just performance is still ahead
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: desktop rendering performance
<Shin_Gouki> y i think ur right...
<Shin_Gouki> :(
<Shin_Gouki> linux in tems of design is always split up
<Shin_Gouki> becaus eis quite bound to its server roots
<h3sp4wn> sgi should opensource there version of X
<h3sp4wn> ToHellWithGA: using the alternative cd ?
<ToHellWithGA> live actually
<slow-motion> hallo
<ToHellWithGA> if live doesn't boot, i'll try alternative
<Shin_Gouki> as far as i know
<ToHellWithGA> it's on the way to booting ok though
<ToHellWithGA> .me knocks on wood
<Shin_Gouki> sgi is in money trouble so they wont do ;)
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: I don't know whether they legally could
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: but if you compare - accererated X and Xorg (on a radeon 9250 all specs available) you will know that xorg is not optimal
<ToHellWithGA> * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                [OK] 
<ToHellWithGA> yay!
<Shin_Gouki> hmmm
<Shin_Gouki> @h3sp4wn its with 85!
<h3sp4wn> 85 ?
<h3sp4wn> 8500 ?
<h3sp4wn> ToHellWithGA: how much ram have you got ?
<Shin_Gouki> 85%
<Shin_Gouki> and it says on the console:
<h3sp4wn> ack
<ToHellWithGA> 192M
<Shin_Gouki> could not look up"security.ubuntu.com
<ToHellWithGA> it's huge
<ToHellWithGA> 8M is shared with the video card
<ToHellWithGA> 4G drive
<h3sp4wn> that will be alright
<h3sp4wn> (I was expecting 32mb or something)
<ToHellWithGA> so i figure i'll have about no swap/home space
<ToHellWithGA> but the machine will rock out a lot
<Shin_Gouki> h3sp4wn how long will it try to contact those security pages?
<Shin_Gouki> ?
<ToHellWithGA> yay!  installer just started up
<Shin_Gouki> "in-target: could not look up"security.ubuntu.com""
<Shin_Gouki> that its says....
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: I don't know it never happened to me
<Shin_Gouki> ok!
<Shin_Gouki> hmm ^^
<Shin_Gouki> maybe its my fault... during the install it asked me somehting about:
<Shin_Gouki> if i want to dodwnload something additional, and i said yes...
<Shin_Gouki> but still there should be no, NO INFINITI! loop, or am i wrong?
<Shin_Gouki> i think he goes through complete sources.list
<Shin_Gouki> must be finish sooon!!!
<ToHellWithGA> partitioner starting :D
<ToHellWithGA> i'm so amped
<ToHellWithGA> this is gonna work
<Shin_Gouki> ok
<Shin_Gouki> h3sp4wn thx for ur help and all!! i hope this tiem it will go through, if not i come back cya :)
<ToHellWithGA> formatting :D
<ToHellWithGA> if i ever find the network card (PCMCIA) for this machine i'll put beryl on it
<ToHellWithGA> 8 MB video card
<ToHellWithGA> 35%
<ToHellWithGA> 56%!
<ToHellWithGA> 74%
<h3sp4wn> do we care (or are we supposed to ?)
<illu45> Could someone reccommend an xfce theme for me?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm so excited h3sp4wn
<ToHellWithGA> it's been like a day in the making
<Catoptromancy> heh
<ToHellWithGA> getting this machine to actually accept a disc long enough to install
<ToHellWithGA> at least i've had some really chill music while fighting this installation
<ToHellWithGA> i'd have given up by now without relaxing music to soothe me when things repeatedly break and fail
<ToHellWithGA> victory!
<ToHellWithGA> .me reboots and begins testing
<ToHellWithGA> any idea what RSDP is?
<ToHellWithGA> i get an error about it not being located
<ToHellWithGA> but everything else seems to be starting ok
<feta> after i have installed a software package under symantec, the software disappears from sight. it does not create an icon or a shortcut. how am i supposed to find such an application?
<ToHellWithGA> s/symantec/synaptic/ ?
<feta> oh yes, synaptic
<ToHellWithGA> no idea, man
<ToHellWithGA> perhaps if you edit your main menu you can pick it as visible/hidden
<ToHellWithGA> i know i could do that in GNOME
<illu45> ToHellWithGA, try running the program through ALT + F2
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not having any trouble running the program
<ToHellWithGA> still booting for the first time
<ToHellWithGA> the RSDP thing is a boot time error between grub and the splash screen
<h3sp4wn> feta: dpkg -L packagename
<illu45> er, sorry, feta, try running with ALT + F2
<h3sp4wn> feta: (probably be in /usr/bin (or /usr/sbin)
<ToHellWithGA> .me logs in
<feta> h3sp4wn: cannot i make xubuntu to automatically create a shortcut?
<h3sp4wn> feta: no clue
<h3sp4wn> its up to the maintainer of the package whether they want a shortcut or not
<ToHellWithGA> feta: automatic may not be possible
<ToHellWithGA> making launchers is pretty trivial if you can find the name of the program
<illu45> Yes, you'll probably have to do it yourself
<ToHellWithGA> you could put one in your applications menu or on your desktop or panel
<feta> linux doesn't seem very user-friendly.
<ToHellWithGA> feta: linux is pretty user-friendly
<ToHellWithGA> xfce is a little harsher than some other things
<ToHellWithGA> recall that all the software your using is free and was relatively easy to install
<feta> ToHellWithGA: some people work with developing xubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> ok
<ToHellWithGA> hey yall, i don't have any panels
<h3sp4wn> feta: it always has been user friendly (just picky about who its friends are) - old joke
<ToHellWithGA> i can make a launcher to launch a terminal but i don't know where to get panels
<illu45> ToHellWithGA, try running xfce-panel
<illu45> er, xfce4-panel
<ToHellWithGA> ok
<feta> another question: how, under xubuntu, can i modify advanced printing options, such as printing 4 pages on 1 page, when i wish to print something on paper?
<illu45> feta, I would imagine that you would do that using the program you are using to print, rather than in xubuntu itself
<ToHellWithGA> feta: that's probably decided by the hp linux imaging/printing stuff
<ToHellWithGA> which is installed by default using xubuntu
<illu45> ToHellWithGA, any luck with the panels?
<ToHellWithGA> illu45: still making the terminal launcher
<ToHellWithGA> this box is old :D
<illu45> ah, hehe, all right :)
<illu45> what are the specs?
<ToHellWithGA> 192M ram, 4G hdd
<feta> ToHellWithGA: under windows, i am given that opportunity by hp drivers and software.
<ToHellWithGA> i'm going to lshw to find the cpu info
<h3sp4wn> ToHellWithGA: what is wrong with /proc/cpuinfo
<ToHellWithGA> feta: hp makes the printing suite for linux
<illu45> ToHellWithGA, wow... that *is* old
<h3sp4wn> gp only makes the suit for its drivers
<ToHellWithGA> h3sp4wn: nothing is wrong with it.  i just didn't know it existed
<h3sp4wn> s/suit/suite
<ToHellWithGA> h3sp4wn: it works for non-hp printers though
<ToHellWithGA> it's a nice tool to have
<h3sp4wn> ToHellWithGA: It doesn't
<feta> ToWellWithGA: what do you mean by 'the printing suite'?
<h3sp4wn> cups is not hplip
<ToHellWithGA> pentium 2, 300 MHz, 512 kB cache
<ToHellWithGA> 600.9 bogomips
<ToHellWithGA> i have 5600 bogomips on this computer
<ToHellWithGA> that's a bit of a different
<ToHellWithGA> s/ent/ence/
<h3sp4wn> Its not meaningful bogomips though
<h3sp4wn> (hence the bogo) other than checking the timer is right
<ToHellWithGA> that's not meaningful?
<ToHellWithGA> oh
<ToHellWithGA> is there a rocking flops checker?
<h3sp4wn> You need to test useful workloads
<ToHellWithGA> illu45: thanks man, that launched panels
<ToHellWithGA> now i'll be sure to have it save my session on the way out and it should keep doing that
<Shin_Gouki> hi
<Shin_Gouki> re
<Shin_Gouki> i have a question!
<Shin_Gouki> how do i change refresh rate
<Shin_Gouki> within xubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: it worked ?(eventually ?)
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: xrandr ?
<Shin_Gouki> yes it worked!!!!
<Shin_Gouki> :D
<Shin_Gouki> but now there are a couple of problems :/
<Shin_Gouki> 1 st its only at 60hz
<Shin_Gouki> monitor
<ToHellWithGA> Shin_Gouki: applications->settings->settings manager->display
<Shin_Gouki> sooo ugly1!
<Shin_Gouki> display setting
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: lcd panel ?
<Shin_Gouki> ok i got there: default
<Shin_Gouki> no
<Shin_Gouki> its crt
<Shin_Gouki> thats why 60hz hurt my eyes!
<h3sp4wn> true
<Shin_Gouki> but this menu -_-
<Shin_Gouki> guess i HAVE to edit the x org conf?
<kludge> can i run xubuntu live off the alternate install cd?
<h3sp4wn> I just find it easier to make my own xorg.conf
<ToHellWithGA> kludge: no
<kludge> its on a pc with 128 ram
<ToHellWithGA> alternate is not live
<h3sp4wn> (It ends up alot less cluttered)
<ToHellWithGA> live cd is live
<kludge> ok
<kludge> cool
<illu45> Shin_Gouki, if you can't find an option that is less than 60 Hz in the menu, then probably yes
<illu45> Try looking here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ToHellWithGA> if you want to run from the CD, get the live cd.  if you want to install, the alternate should work
<Shin_Gouki> i have 4 entrys in this great menu:thx
<Shin_Gouki> thx illu
<Shin_Gouki> i look it up!
<Shin_Gouki> O_O
<Shin_Gouki> so many?
<Shin_Gouki> ...
<illu45> hm?
<kludge> ToHellWithGA: ok. i can download the live cd iso i assume?
<Shin_Gouki> why does xubuntu dont have an gui editor for this?
<illu45> Shin_Gouki, I don't think that any DE has a GUI Editor for editing the Xorg.conf
<ToHellWithGA> kludge: yeah bud
<Shin_Gouki> linux is for sure in the stone age j/k
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<ToHellWithGA> want me to dcc you a torrent?
<kludge> ToHellWithGA: sure thanks!!
<Shin_Gouki> ok another problem
<Shin_Gouki> network!
<Shin_Gouki> the pc is an dhcp env
<Shin_Gouki> its got ip and DNS via dhcp
<Shin_Gouki> yet fire fox doesnt work, ideas?
<ToHellWithGA> if that dcc doesn't work, i can just drop the .torrent in my apache root and let you get it there
<ToHellWithGA> d'oh
<ToHellWithGA> defjux/kludge
<ToHellWithGA> did that dcc send work?
<Shin_Gouki> hmm whats the default sudo password in xubuntu?
<ToHellWithGA> Shin_Gouki: there is no default
<ToHellWithGA> it is your user password
<Shin_Gouki> so i just hit enter?
<ToHellWithGA> so you set it at install time
<Shin_Gouki> ah i see
<ToHellWithGA> like if my user is "ryan" and the password for "ryan" is "yourmom", the sudo password is "yourmom"
<illu45> o.O
<illu45> ...that's the first thing you came up with?
<ToHellWithGA> illu45: i know that password is not secure, sorry
<ToHellWithGA> actually "Y0ur_mom"
<illu45> lol
<defjux> yah.. i pretty much ToHellWithGA i think it didnt but i can find it. :) i will be back. ;)
<ToHellWithGA> defjux: jussasec
<Shin_Gouki> -_-
<ToHellWithGA> i can just copy it to my apache server
<Shin_Gouki> when i edit the x org conf
<defjux> ok
<Shin_Gouki> the entry for my monitor can i simply change the value vor "VertREfresh"?
<Shin_Gouki> or do i need to create some other entrys before editing?
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.dyndns.org/files/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<defjux> thanks ToHellWithGA :)
<ToHellWithGA> please tell me if the link doesn't work so i can fix permissions if i need to
<h3sp4wn> why torrent not http or ftp ?
<defjux> ToHellWithGA: it works :)
<ToHellWithGA> it's pretty-well seeded
<ToHellWithGA> i have a slow connection so i was happy with it coming at like 70k/s
<h3sp4wn> I think there is no point in torrents
<illu45> h3sp4wn, why?
<h3sp4wn> (transparant proxying by the isp means you will almost always get better just using ftp/http)
<illu45> h3sp4wn, yes, but torrents are mostly designed to take the load off the server itself
<ToHellWithGA> my isp doesn't limit me like that
<h3sp4wn> you wouldn't know if they did
<ToHellWithGA> and since i don't have a fast connection, it only takes a few peoples' somewhat-fast connections to feed me at my full rate
<defjux> my isp throttles torrents so i have to encrypt the packet headers
<ToHellWithGA> i max out at 90k/s download
<ToHellWithGA> i can get that from torrents or from ftp
<h3sp4wn> I don't agree with using torrents if you are on a shared connection (cable/dsl)
<ToHellWithGA> might as well use the torrent and share what little upload i have
<h3sp4wn> trashes up other peoples connections who share with you for no reason
<h3sp4wn> if you have a t1 or so I don't care as the bandwidth is yours
<defjux> h3sp4wn: trashes their connections? no reason? why should we get the bandwidth we rent and use it as we please?
<Shin_Gouki> h3sp4wn u have an idea for my "network problem"?
<h3sp4wn> defjux: You don't pay for that bandwidth that is the point
<Shin_Gouki> the pc has ip and dns but still firefox doesn'T work?
<defjux> maybe isps should stop false advertising... or deliver a better product..
<ToHellWithGA> i pay for 678k/128k
<defjux> h3sp4wn: i pay for 300kbps down 24/7/365
<ToHellWithGA> s/67/76/
<h3sp4wn> defjux: leased line ?
<ToHellWithGA> if i don't use any of it, i pay.  if i use it all i pay
<defjux> h3sp4wn: no cable.
<ToHellWithGA> i might as well use what i've purchased
<h3sp4wn> defjux: cable you share with everyone on your loop
<defjux> h3sp4wn: so my isp had better make sure we all get the service we all agreed to pay for, right?
<h3sp4wn> defjux: Not really
<defjux> oh. i wish they would.
<nanousr> defjux: If you start to download/upload at full rate 24/7 your isp will likely remove your service
<h3sp4wn> read the terms and conditions (and compare it to those of a leased line)
<defjux> nanousr: no. they won't. i've done it for years. not right now but in the past on the same isp.
<ToHellWithGA> i don't donate money to ubuntu or pay for support or buy fanboy gear
<h3sp4wn> It makes little difference to ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> i give back by occasionally helping in IRC or editing the wiki and by helping alleviate some of the company's bandwidth costs
<defjux> h3sp4wn: isp TOS is harsh.. i agree. its too bad their agreement isnt similiar to their advertised product...
<ToHellWithGA> i understand they're a company out for profit like any other, but they gave me something free and i find it to have value
<Shin_Gouki> omfg -> i go to add/remove applications and search for xchat, then it says: x chat can not be installed on your computer,
<Shin_Gouki> :(
<ToHellWithGA> Shin_Gouki: why?
<ToHellWithGA> xchat should work on any computer
<h3sp4wn> I couldn't care less about companies - I do care about making the connection worse for people local to me though
<ToHellWithGA> i'll put it on this 300 MHz pentium 2 just for you :p
<h3sp4wn> Shin_Gouki: sudo aptitude install irssi ?
<Shin_Gouki> woa
<Shin_Gouki> should sudo apt get -install work?
<skarface> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ToHellWithGA> or sudo aptitude install xchat
<skarface> yes but that's just longer
<skarface> ;)
<ToHellWithGA> one character
<Shin_Gouki> hmm could not find packet xchat
<ToHellWithGA> "aptitude search" is shorter than "apt-cache search"
<skarface> Shin_Gouki: you probably don't have multiverse
<ToHellWithGA> Shin_Gouki: do you have the right repos?
<Shin_Gouki> i think its because the pcs thinks its not conencted to the net...
<Shin_Gouki> although it is!
<nanousr> defjux: Am I correct that your cable serveice is Shaw?  If so, they have the right to limit you.  Even there best plan has a 150 GB per month transfer limit.
<Shin_Gouki> ...what with right repos? i just did isntall , do i need to change something?
<ToHellWithGA> nanousr: s/there/their/
<ToHellWithGA> 150GB/month is a ton dude
<ToHellWithGA> that's more than 10 DVDs of data both down and up
<nanousr> Yeah, but that plan is 25 Mb per second.
<ToHellWithGA> you'd have to be a hardcore pirate to use all that
<nanousr> Not really, if he was uploading/downloading 24/7 he would have hit that.
<nanousr> The content doesn't need to be illegal either.
<h3sp4wn> aptitude search is alot easier to select groups of packages for me with than apt-cache (I guess I don't know the apt-cache regular expressions well enough - sometimes I use it though)
<defjux> nano, thats true. i've ALSO been limited in the past to my 100 gb..
<defjux> but there have been months where i downloaded quite a bit more before they noticed.
<h3sp4wn> I cannot be bothered downloading movies I just buy a dvd if I want it (too much hassle)
<defjux> im a documentary nut.
<Catoptromancy> heh I download books, free and last longer than movies
<defjux> Catoptromancy: how do you read them? i've found the most comfortable way to read ebooks is in a nice large font a few feet back from the monitor..
<Catoptromancy> I use an easy read font, bold and prett big
<Shin_Gouki> plzz i really need help on that network problem :/
<Catoptromancy> ?
<Catoptromancy> wireless?
<Shin_Gouki> no
<Catoptromancy> ndiswrapper?
<Shin_Gouki> just pure ether net
<Shin_Gouki> i got an ip and dns i think but still fire fox and other net apps dont work!
<Myrtti> what kind of ip
<Shin_Gouki> private
<Shin_Gouki> im behind a router
<Shin_Gouki> its a dhcp thats alright i think
<Myrtti> 192.168.x.x
<Shin_Gouki> y
<Shin_Gouki> if config says so
<Shin_Gouki> how do i check dns on command line?
<Shin_Gouki> myrtti?
<Howdy125> Mine shows DNS in the network Settings
<Myrtti> well if it works, you can ping stuff with hostnames
<Myrtti> like ping google.com etc
<Shin_Gouki> that works !! O_O
<Shin_Gouki> hm ok
<Shin_Gouki> now it works..
<Shin_Gouki> could u tell me how to install codecs and mp3 now?
<Shin_Gouki> plz :)
<Howdy125> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Shin_Gouki> :(
<Shin_Gouki> every thing i type in sudo apt-get install XXX
<Shin_Gouki> he says: could not find packet??
<Howdy125> If sudo apt-get update doesn't work then I'd say you have something broken still.
<Shin_Gouki> :O
<Shin_Gouki> he is doin somehting!
<Shin_Gouki> wieht the update command
<Shin_Gouki> now
<Shin_Gouki> it works :O
<jaiii> anyone home?
<jaiii> i need help
<jaiii> :(
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jaiii> i cant partition
<jaiii> The ext3 file system creation in partition....failed
<jaiii> so i am trying to fix the problem by doing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed] 
<Pumpernickel> Is that with the LivdCD?
<jaiii> yea
<jaiii> the guide tells me to do this: Go to Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager.
<jaiii> but there is no such thing!
<jaiii> no "settings section" under apps
<jaiii> same thing is listed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<jaiii> but there is no god dam settings manager
<Howdy125> jaiii, if you know what you're doing you may be able to just use .. sudo cfdisk .. to create your partitions.
<jaiii> ok thanks ill give it a shot
<Howdy125> gl
<jaiii>  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<jaiii>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<jaiii> :s
<Howdy125> Hmmm .. that's over my head .. sorry
<Pumpernickel> The control center in Gnome got nixed close to release time.  There may have been something similar that happened to the Xfce settings manager.
<Pumpernickel> Are there entries in the menu for individual settings?
<Pumpernickel> (I'm on Gnome now, so I can't check.)
<jaiii> there is not settings menu
<jaiii> no*
<jaiii> but the thing is the bug/solution is listed under release notes for 7.04 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<odat> anyone here
<odat> i keep having problems with nvidia api mismatch i've tried everthing in the forums
<BFTD> ew
<BFTD> odat did you upgrade via fresh install or update-manager?
<odat> BFTD, update-manager
<BFTD> yuck, ok
<BFTD> um
<BFTD> did you look at the restricted drivers app?
<odat> BFTD, yes
<BFTD> was it there even?
<odat> BFTD, yes
<BFTD> and did you enable it?
<Howdy125> jaiii, that Fatal Error you had with cfdisk is probably going to cause a problem even if you did have a Settings Manager .. :(
<odat> BFTD, yes each time i do the xserver crashed because of the mismatfch
<jaiii> hmm ok
<jaiii> brb
<BFTD> odat pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<odat> BFTD, http://pastebin.ca/464589
<odat> i'm using nv driver at the moment
<h3sp4wn> odat: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -l nvidia\*glx | tail -1
<odat> NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-7184  Tue Aug  1 18:38:58 PDT 2006
<odat> GCC version:  gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<h3sp4wn> so that is the kernel-module for nvidia legacy
<BFTD> ew
<BFTD> its a GeForce4 MX 4000
<h3sp4wn> so use 9631
<h3sp4wn> nvidia-glx
<BFTD> thats like one of the worst nVidia cards out there
<odat> h3sp4wn, but when i do i get an api mismatch
<h3sp4wn> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<h3sp4wn> !info nvidia-kernel-source
<ubotu> nvidia-kernel-source: NVIDIA binary kernel module source. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 1721 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<h3sp4wn> You could remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<odat> h3sp4wn, i have 9631 installed already but i'm getting a api mismatch
<h3sp4wn> install module-assistant and do m-a a-i nvidia
<h3sp4wn> odat: so blacklist the module you don't want
<odat> whats a m-a ai- nvidia
* h3sp4wn yawns
<odat> h3sp4wn, sorry man just never used that command before what does it do?
* Howdy125 googles for m-a ai- nvidia .. ;)
<h3sp4wn> look for module-assistant be more useful
<Howdy125> I'm afraid to put my nvidia card back in since I'm down to a 250 watt PS .. :-/
<odat> h3sp4wn, so i'm in the blacklist file but not sure what to put because its an api mismatch
<odat> NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-7184  Tue Aug  1 18:38:58 PDT 2006
<jaiii> back
<odat> h3sp4wn, ?
<jaiii> how do i find file manager
<Howdy125> jaiii, thunar ?
<jaiii> hold on i found out how to change the setttings
<jaiii> so im going to try and install/partition on more time
<Howdy125> gl
<odat> anyone?
<Howdy125> Wish I knew odat  .. sorry
<nanousr> odat: Can you repeat your question?
<odat> nanousr, i keep having problems with nvidia api mismatch i've tried everthing in the forums
<jaiii> its working now! so far..
<Pandimus> how do I find the path to set in .bashrc for javac?
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: JAVA_HOME ?
<Pandimus> When i do javac in bash it says command notfound.
<Pandimus> lemme try that.
<h3sp4wn> there is more than one package providing javac
<odat> h3sp4wn, any ideas?
<jaiii> w00t it worked!
<jaiii> its past the partionting stage!thanks
<Howdy125> jaiii, cool ...
<Pandimus> Unfortunatly ive installed so many packages.
<Howdy125> That partitioner must be smarter than cfdisk .. :)
<Pandimus> this is what is in my .bashrc
<Pandimus> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Pandimus> export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<h3sp4wn> and javac exists in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java/bin
<h3sp4wn> ?
<Pandimus> when i look in there, there is no file called javac
<h3sp4wn> that is why then
<Pandimus> Thats what i kinda figured, but I untarred several packages of jdk and jre and i cant find a file called Javac
<Pandimus> I was thinking that javac is a component of java.
<h3sp4wn> !find javac
<ubotu> Found: javacc
<Pandimus> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ !find javac
<Pandimus> bash: !find: event not found
<Pandimus> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<Pandimus> Was that what you meant for me to do?
<Merchelo> try which javac
<h3sp4wn> if its not in the path which won't work
<Pandimus> yeah it did nothing
<Merchelo> how did you install it?
<Pandimus> lol, I actually installed it several ways. through package manager.
<Pandimus> I tried untaring and running the install file in terminal
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: Do you have the jdk installed
<Pandimus> Ive tried doing both with jdk and jre.  Im pretty new to linux
<Pandimus> I believe so.
<BFTD> Pandimus I'd suggest that you stick to JRE-1.6
<BFTD> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> ?
<h3sp4wn> You won't get javac with the jre will you ?
<odat> i CAN NOT fix the nvidia api mismatch i tried everything in the forums
<Pandimus> On my windows box i just use jre for my programming stuff.
<Pandimus> !jre does nothing.
<BFTD> !info jre
<ubotu> Package jre does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pandimus> Im using edgy
<h3sp4wn> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<Pandimus> event not found again
<h3sp4wn> sun-java6-jdk its in there
<Pandimus> you mean javac is in there?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<WhackJob> Hi All. I am new to Ubuntu. Can someone tell me the differince of the AMD64 install, and the I386?
<h3sp4wn> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<odat> i CAN NOT fix the nvidia api mismatch i tried everything in the forums
<Pandimus> I found that file in a directory called sample, can i just move it to my java directory?
<WhackJob> I see to different downloads. One for AMD64 and on for I386.
<h3sp4wn> WhackJob: Upto you which you use
<WhackJob> Dose one have to use the AMD64 version if they have a AMD Chip?
<h3sp4wn> No
<h3sp4wn> (and if you care about - flash or the java-plugin - use i386)
<h3sp4wn> The amd64 version needs to be on an amd64 or opteron
<WhackJob> Thanks Kh3. Then what is the AMD64 version for?
<h3sp4wn> WhackJob: I use it
<h3sp4wn> and I don't care about flash or java plugin
<WhackJob> I have a AMD64 3800 x2.
<h3sp4wn> use amd64 if you want
<WhackJob> I want Flash and Javs
<WhackJob> java
<h3sp4wn> well don't then
<h3sp4wn> (there is nsplugin-wrapper but it is a hack)
<WhackJob> So, If I want Java and Flash on my AMD64 3800 x2 I should use the I386 version. Correct?
<odat> i CAN NOT fix the nvidia api mismatch i tried everything in the forums
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: get it working
<h3sp4wn> ?
<odat> how do i check what kernel module nvidia is using
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: You really don't want to have multiple copies of java installed
<h3sp4wn>  /ignore odat
<odat> h3sp4wn, your a real prick
<Pandimus> h3, Yeah im starting to figure that out.
<BFTD> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: get rid of the manually installed ones
<Pumpernickel> odat: Did you ever install the drivers using nVidia.com's shell script installer?
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<odat> BFTD, what was that command you gave me to check the kernel module being used by nvidia
<Pandimus> lemme show you something real quick
<Pandimus> There are 3 alternatives which provide `java'.
<Pandimus>   Selection    Alternative
<Pandimus> -----------------------------------------------
<Pandimus>           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<Pandimus>  +        2    /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<Pandimus> *         3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Pandimus> Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number:
<Howdy125> odat, try scanning through some of these and you might come up with a fix .. http://www.google.com/search?q=nvidia+api+mismatch&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: are you using dapper ?
<odat> Pumpernickel, i've tried everthing in the forums i've tried envy i purged, completely removed, cleaned  etc etc. nothing works
<Pandimus> edgy
<Pandimus> Feisty dont work with my wireless card
<Pumpernickel> odat: Is that a yes, or a no? O.o
<h3sp4wn> is javac in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin
<WhackJob> Why does'nt the AMD64 version support Java and Flash?
<odat> Pumpernickel, yes
<odat> Howdy125, been there down that
<Howdy125> k
<Pandimus> no its not
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: Is sun-java5-jdk installed ?
<Pandimus> I dont think so.
<Pumpernickel> OK, uninstall it using the shell script installer, uninstall the package(s) containing any version of the driver, clear your apt archive, update, and then install the driver from the repository.
<Pumpernickel> That should give you a working setup.
<Pandimus> I tried to install java6-jdk
<odat> Pumpernickel, done that tooo i still get an api mismatch error
<Pandimus> Remember Im a window dork and unfamiliar with how to tell what is installed and directory structures.
<Pumpernickel> odat: In that order?
<odat> Pumpernickel, yes
<Pumpernickel> odd
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: Its now at the point where its probably in such a mess that I cannot really determine how to get rid of it
<h3sp4wn> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> I would try to get rid of it all somehow and try a backport of the feisty one
<Pandimus> anytime you guys ask me to do anything with ! first its says event not foungt
<h3sp4wn> they are triggers for the bot
<Pandimus> I will uninstall everything if i can
<Pandimus> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> (that seems to lose information every day)
<h3sp4wn> There was a point where it had alot more factoids
<Pandimus> oh, i see what you mean, i thougth i was supposed to type it in console
<Pumpernickel> odat: Are you running the most recent kernel version?
<WhackJob> Ubuntu/Linux is a whole other world for MS users. Looks like alot to learn.
<Pandimus> I will try to uninstall what i can.
<WhackJob> I would like to get away from MS someday.
<odat> Pumpernickel, yes
<Pandimus> Hey h3, when i go to the add remove programs and unclick all the java stuff, it says cannot uninstall because a something depends on it.
<h3sp4wn> Pumpernickel: That is not what I wanted to know (for Pandimus to know) - There should be a factoid to explain using a deb-src line and backporting from the development version
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: You should keep the stuff from the repositories
<Pandimus> one of the java things on there is 1.4
<WhackJob> I thought this Ubuntu/Linux was so easy to install and run. Looks a lot harder now!
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: It is easy to install
<WhackJob> Maybe to install, but not to get running up fully.
<odat> ?
<Pumpernickel> odat: Which version(s) of the driver do you have installed now?
<WhackJob> I want an OS that see all my hardware and config's it fully for me on install.
<Pandimus> Im using synaptic to remove that stuff now, then i will try to reinstall
<odat> Pumpernickel, 9631
<Pumpernickel> odat: No other versions?
<WhackJob> Is there a Driver install dis that one can use that has ALL the Linux Drivers?
<odat> Pumpernickel, no
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: regarding the hardware: Complain at the hardware producers that they don't offer linux drivers or that they don't have opensource drivers so that developpers can create linux drivers for them....
<Howdy125> WhackJob, every OS has some learning curve to it.
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: if it's not supported by the kernel then you ahve to go to the producers website if they offer something... if they only have .rpms you can convert it to .deb files...
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: if they have source code available you can compile it
<WhackJob> I see Khyper. Then Maybe I have to wait to that day.
<h3sp4wn> If its kernel module and rpm you will unlikely be able to get it to work
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: what can't you get to run?
<WhackJob> I just want to get away fro MS so bad!
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: why do you want to use linux?
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: or why ubuntu?
<WhackJob> I have tried it on more then one computer. Every computer had some probluem or another.
<WhackJob> Tried of MS BullSh-t.
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: what about MacOS
<WhackJob> Not a Steve Jobs fan either.
<Howdy125> WhackJob, what isn't working ?
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: if you just want an easy life and fairly secure and stable system you may be better off using MacOS... however if you want to learn and understand and are patient then you may want to embrace linux :)
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: and furthermore there are many different linux distros... some stuff works on one, not on the other... for me it was my wifi card which worked out-of-the-box that made me stay with ubuntu
<WhackJob> One one computer it was a soundcard. On another it was WIFI on another Networkcard.
<hyper_ch> a normal networkcard should be supported everytime....
<hyper_ch> and for wifi there are multiple solutions that can make it work
<WhackJob> YES!!!!! The the problem KHYER!!! They need to unite.
<hyper_ch> why should they unite?
<odat> no one is able to figure this out  grrrrrrr
<WhackJob> So they have a FULLY compatable OS.
<hyper_ch> but uniting is not the way to go
<hyper_ch> remember: Linux is about choices
<h3sp4wn> My os fully supports all my hardware
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: so does mine :)
<WhackJob> True KHYper.
<h3sp4wn> (except one soundcard that I hope will be supported quite soon)
<jexd> how do I delete desktop items like File System, Home, Trash, etc? they aren't in my Desktop folder. i don't want to permanently delete them, obviously (assuming destroying every vital part of your computer is bad, that is), i just don't want to have the shortcuts to them on the desktop
<h3sp4wn> I can get the firmware to load
<hyper_ch> WhackJob: if there was 1 linux I couldn't have installed it on my 1gb usb-pen... I want a very small distro there
<WhackJob> I dont want to have to buy Hardware just so Ubuntu will work.
<odat> jexd, settings, desktop settings
<WhackJob> You have some good points Khyper.
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: grml is good on a usb-pen (I would be happy with it for my desktop also)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: I have DamnSmallLinux on it :)
<WhackJob> I have used one called. SmallDammLinux.
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I don't want 2.4
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: (I like preempt)
<jexd> odat, thank you :)
<hyper_ch> anyway, I'm off to the movie theater "300"
<WhackJob> Nice for getting into computer that will not boot.
<jexd> eerr, odat, the Show Icons For: thing has EVERYTHING unchecked, yet they still show up....?
<h3sp4wn> I don't think its that good
<WhackJob> Bye Khyper
<jexd> odat, nevermind, figured it out. thanks.
<Pandimus> I got it.
<Pandimus> I removed all of the old java crap, reinstalled jdk, then set path to that directory
<h3sp4wn> Pandimus: great
<Pandimus> thnx for ya'lls help
<Pandimus> just outta curiosity is there a program kinda like microsofts disk management tool which will allow me to partition unused space on my drive?
<odat> ohh good god
<odat> still can't get it
<h3sp4wn> maybe gparted
<h3sp4wn> (I have no idea how to use it though)
<h3sp4wn> I use fdisk
<jexd> where does xubuntu save fonts? i thought it would be ~/.fonts but that doesn't seem to be the case... nor /usr/share/fonts
<odat> anyone ?
<Pandimus> thnx h3.
<Howdy125> Good job opportunity .. once a year computer cleaning service ...
<Howdy125> 4 times a year in my case .. haha
<Shin_Gouki> hello! good evening( my side) i need help with my network setup!! anyone?
<jexd> !ask _ Shin_Gouki
<jexd> ermm..
<jexd> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jexd> thats the one.
<Shin_Gouki> ok
<Shin_Gouki> im in a private network
<Shin_Gouki> i think i got ip and dns
<Shin_Gouki> but still i cant ping other pcs
<Shin_Gouki> but i can ping my gateway
<Shin_Gouki> but fire fox . xchat  doesnt work
<Shin_Gouki> ideas?^^
<Merchelo> ifconfig tells you everything
<Shin_Gouki> :) thank u for that clever advise :)
<Shin_Gouki> it tells me everything is ok
<Shin_Gouki> but apprently i cant open a web page :)
<Shin_Gouki> i can ping my gateway
<Merchelo> can you traceroute to somewhere outside your local network ?
<Shin_Gouki> dns , and ip are similar to a windows pc ( which im typing here)
<Shin_Gouki> so why its not workin??
<Shin_Gouki> i cant ping from the linux pc to google.com
<Merchelo> try, traceroute google.com
<Merchelo> and it should tell you har far it goes before stopping
<Shin_Gouki> how is the traceroute command written?
<Shin_Gouki> -> bash saysit doesnt knwo it?
<Howdy125> traceroute doesn't seem to be installed
<odat> ok last time then i will never mess with ubuntu again
<odat> the nvidia api mismatch is driving me nuts
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> its 2 things
<BFTD> 1 is you have like the worst nVidia card ever, 2 you needed to do a fresh clean install of feisty
<odat> BFTD, fresh install yea thats a real solution
<Shin_Gouki> :/
<BFTD> if you made a seperate partition for /home you should be fine
<Shin_Gouki> anyone here which can help me with a strange network problem?
<BFTD> brb
<Howdy125> Anyway to do that nvidia stuff running in live mode without having to reboot so he could test that way ?
<odat> BFTD, if you get a flat tire just sell your car!
<BFTD> ctrl+alt+backspace
<odat> BFTD, nice try
<Howdy125> odat, I think what he means is we can't see inside your computer to see what may have been messed up with all the things you've tried and reinstalling would be the next best thing to try.
<BFTD> no
<odat> is there anyway to block the 7148 module from trying to load
<BFTD> using the update-manager is screw just like it was for dapper to edgy
<odat> where is the .so driver stored
<odat> ?
<Howdy125> locate nvi*.so
<odat> how would i completely remove anything relating to nvidia
<odat> ?
<Howdy125> odat, have you tried the #ubuntu channel since this isn't strictly an xubuntu issue.
<maxamillion> odat: no luck since we last spoke?
<odat> maxamillion, no same problem api mismatch
<maxamillion> odat: hmm....
<odat> maxamillion, just can't seem to get the nvidia kernel to switch over
<h3sp4wn> the simple solution (as said earlier) is to remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<h3sp4wn> and build nvidia-kernel-source with module-assistant
<odat> h3sp4wn, you asked if i had module-assitant installed i said yes and you said nothing more
<odat> h3sp4wn, how do i get the nvidia-kernel-source to build a module?
<h3sp4wn> I said - m-a a-i nvidia
<tony_xubuntu_new> Hello
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: hi
<tony_xubuntu_new> I just loaded xubuntu
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: congrats! welcome to our community :)
<tony_xubuntu_new> I have an old machine that I couldn't do anything with so I thought I would give it a try.
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: what you think?
<tony_xubuntu_new> Its quick.
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: we try :)
<tony_xubuntu_new> I had ubuntu on it but it was to slow
<maxamillion>  tony_xubuntu_new ah, yes ... ubuntu and all of its gnome libraries can tend to slow things down
<tony_xubuntu_new> I never used Xfce but I like it.
<odat> h3sp4wn, do i need to have the nvidia driver i want to use installed first?
<Shin_Gouki> wow
<Shin_Gouki> h3span
<Shin_Gouki> !!!im with xubuntu on!!
<h3sp4wn> odat: nvidia-glx
<tony_xubuntu_new> Whats the best DVD player I can use?
<odat> h3sp4wn, right now i'm using nvidia-legacy so i should remove that install nvidia-glx and then build the kernel?
<odat> h3sp4wn, ?
<h3sp4wn> odat: yes you can use nvidia-glx
<h3sp4wn> (just not nvidia-glx-new
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: yeah, i actually run xfce on an athlon64 x2 4600+ just because i like it better, not so much because i need the extra speed
<odat> h3sp4wn, before or after i build the kernel like you told me too (which i already did)
<h3sp4wn> doesn't matter
<odat> h3sp4wn, sweet let me try it
<h3sp4wn> You can use the ubuntu kernel
<tony_xubuntu_new> maxamillion: The machine I'm on is a PII 333 with 256 mgs RAM
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: oh yeah, perfect Xubuntu machine
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: i have 2gb of ram :P
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: but i am at work and they spoil me with nice hardware here, my home machine isn't as nice ... but its still a 64-bit processor with 1gb of ram and it runs xfce because, well ... i just like it better :)
<tony_xubuntu_new> I thought it was trash until now. I have a 3ghz P4 that I use for my video camera that I bringing up to 3 gigs of ram.What do you think about playing DVDs on this machine?(PII)
<tony_xubuntu_new> Do I pick Gnome or KDE for Xfce?
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: xfce hands down ... KDE is slower than gnome
<pleia2> I'm not convinced dvds will play well on it
<h3sp4wn> kde is not slower than gnome
<tony_xubuntu_new> maxamillion: I mean in Add/Remove programs.
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: yes, yes it is
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: huh?
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: maybe kubuntu is slower than ubuntu
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: no, stock KDE vs. stock Gnome is slower on a vanilla install
<tony_xubuntu_new> When I want to add programs. Which do I pick Gnome or KDE?
<odat> h3sp4wn, didn't work
<maxamillion> tony_xubuntu_new: ohhhh, pick neither if you can get around it ... look for a "gtk" version, but if not then chose gnome over kde
<h3sp4wn> kde has the best apps
<tony_xubuntu_new> Gotcha. I'm looking for a media player.
<odat> h3sp4wn, something about nvidia installer failed to start
<h3sp4wn> (and they are written in C++ for the most part not scripting languages)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: kde has some good apps, yes ... i can't deny that
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: the only time I have really tested it was on a 256mb laptop
<h3sp4wn> dapper with gnome / kanotix with kde
<h3sp4wn> kanotix was so much faster it was untrue
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: isn't kanotix based on knoppix and isn't it just a live cd?
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: Nah it (was) based on sid
<odat> h3sp4wn, ?
<h3sp4wn> both installed to disk
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: but its made to be live, and i assume they do the same things Knoppix does in respect to speed (i don't know how they pull it off, but Knoppix's KDE is just as fast as Xfce)
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: I had both of them at the same time
<h3sp4wn> (and I was dist-upgrading kanotix - from sid)
<h3sp4wn> and it stayed the same
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: sid is stupid fast anyways ... but neither here nor there, i have read benchmarks that show cpu usage and memory consumption of both doing the same tasks and KDE is slower
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: I have read stuff that says the opposite
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: honestly, i don't care to have this conversation because i don't use either because i think they both suck equally reguardless of performance
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: kde fails because they want to have one super application do everything and gnome fails because they think everyone is an idiot
<odat> geez it just wont work
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: I don't use either also but - there is FUD on both sides
<maxamillion> fud?
<odat> i guess i will stick with the legacy drivers its useless
<h3sp4wn> fear uncertainty and doubt
<h3sp4wn> (hard to find unbiased stuff)
<maxamillion> true true
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: thats another big issue with all the "camps" of open source is that nobody will get anywhere because of their obligation to their "camp"
<maxamillion> obligation/loyalty
<odat> h3sp4wn, you still here?
<h3sp4wn> nope
<odat> anyone have any idea at all why the heck the api is different
<maxamillion> odat: what graphics card do you have?
<odat> maxamillion, mx4000
<LoneShadow> anyone encypted thier whole rootfs ?
<maxamillion> LoneShadow: nope ... but i have heard of it being done
<LoneShadow> just made a bootable 1GB USB flash drive with a copy of feisty livecd :D
<maxamillion> nice
<maxamillion> brb
<LoneShadow> pretty nice, now I gotta figure out how to make it an encypted version
<odat> this is friggin bull
<odat> not of this friggin crap works
<LoneShadow> no it is not
<odat> piece of sh**
<LoneShadow> lol
<LoneShadow> calm down :D
<LoneShadow> whats not working ?
<odat> i have an nvidia api mismatch that i've been working on for days i've tried everything in the book
<LoneShadow> whats the nvidia api for
<LoneShadow> ?
<LoneShadow> did you try the latest beta drivers from nvidia.com ?
<odat> erggg nevermind
<maxamillion> LoneShadow: it appears to be an oddity with the installation from the reposiories ... we have been working on it for some time now
<maxamillion> brb
<LoneShadow> oh
<maxamillion> LoneShadow: well, we have been working with odat on his ... i don't know of anyone else having the issue, but just from the symtoms it seems like there was a problem with the package he installed from the repositories
<maxamillion> .... brb again
<LoneShadow> ok
<Pumpernickel> odat: Did you get the memo I left you?
<sulle> i got a dream this night, that i was able to help the open source comunity. and when i woke up i was 100% tuned in to go and help the open source community. but i have now realized i have nothing to help with..... =/ sad i tell you. SAD.
<odat> Pumpernickel, yes and i tried that already  remember i've been all over the forums and google
<odat> Pumpernickel, i tried envy
<godless> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<odat> i've built the module myself nothing works
<sulle> i got a dream this night, that i was able to help the open  source comunity. and when i woke up i was 100% tuned in to go  and help the open source community. but i have now realized i  have nothing to help with..... =/ sad i tell you. SAD.
<maxamillion> sulle: join the Xubuntu documentation team ... we need help there
<sulle> sry for repost
<odat> if its not one xserver error its another
<sulle> maxamillion: url ? :p
<odat> the only thing that work consistently is the legacy driver
<odat> ?
<maxamillion> sulle: uhmm... sorry, i was away from my keyboard ... lemme get you a link
<sulle> okko
<maxamillion> sulle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/GettingStarted?action=show&redirect=DocteamGettingStarted
<sulle> maxamillion: where r u from+
<maxamillion> sulle: Texas
<sulle> Ok, nice :D
<maxamillion> sulle: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdamMiller <---that's me
<sulle> cool cool :D
<maxamillion> sulle: the Xubuntu docs are held in the same repositories as the Ubuntu docs so once you get started just navigate to the xubuntu branch and help us out :)
<sulle> okok:P
<odat> maxamillion, you still there?
<odat> check this out
<maxamillion> odat: shoot
<odat> if i sudo nvidia-glx-config enable when the xserver is already running through nv with the nvidia-glx driver installl
<odat> i hit ctrl alt backspace and restart the xserver and the 9631 nvidia driver loads (black nvidia splash) but if i then restart i get the api mismatch error
<odat> ?
<odat> ?
<maxamillion> odat: what's your xorg.conf look like and /etc/modules look like?
<odat> i have no /etc/modules
<odat> maxamillion, i have no /etc/modules
<odat> maxamillion, u there?
<maxamillion> odat: you have a /etc/modules ... you have to
<maxamillion> odat: wait .. nvm, that doesn't apply to this issue
<Asauce> I have a question.
<maxamillion> !ask | Asauce
<ubotu> Asauce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maxamillion> Asauce: what's up?
<Asauce> Howcome, after booting up the Xubuntu 7.04 LiveCD, I do not get the bars at the top and the bottom?
<Asauce> That, and I get an error when installing
<Asauce> Regular Ubuntu installs fine.. but when I begin to install Xubuntu, it says "The ext3 filesystem could not install on HD1" or something to that extent
<maxamillion> Asauce: there might be a problem when it mounts ramfs ... when it gets to the liveCD desktop hit Alt+F2 and a run dialog will pop up, enter "xfce4-panel &" into it (without the quotes) and click "run" and you should get your panels
<maxamillion> Asauce: hmmm... is it a dual boot or xubuntu the only OS going to be on it?
<Asauce> Xubuntu is the only OS going to be on it.
<Asauce> I've even tried totally wiping the hard drive clean before running the disc
<Asauce> and that didn't work.
<maxamillion> strange ...
<Asauce> Indeed.
<atarinox> can somebody recommend a good vpn client?
<Pumpernickel> Could be another example of bug 107259.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<maxamillion> atarinox: what vpn protocol?
<odat> maxamillion, did you find anything?
<atarinox> maxamillion: i dont know much about it....im trying to connect to my uni's wireless, and i need a vpn client to do it apparently
<maxamillion> odat: what geforce series is your card?
<archangelpetro> maxamillion, kalikiana can either of you suggest an application that can easily generate graphs from input values?
<maxamillion> atarinox: yeah, that would generally depend on which vpn protocol they use ... what uni is it?
<odat> maxamillion, geforce4 mx4000
<atarinox> maxamillion: Penn State U.
<maxamillion> odat: hmmm....
<maxamillion> atarinox: ok, just a moment ... lemme go snoop around their website and see if they list the info
<odat> maxamillion, i just can not get the api's to match regardless of what i do
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: openoffice spreadsheet or gnumeric
<atarinox> maxamillion: ok, thanks
<archangelpetro> oh god.. duh
<archangelpetro> :'(
<archangelpetro> hehe
<archangelpetro> whoops
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: ;)
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Huh? Good evening.
<maxamillion> atarinox: it seems they only mention cisco, but not the protocol ... but no worries .. there is a cisco client in the repos
<atarinox> maxamillion: ok thanks...i think i found it...vpnc?
<maxamillion> atarinox: there are two pacakges, one is vpnc which i assume is the cli version and then network-manager-vpnc which is a plugin for network manager to be able to configure it
<maxamillion> atarinox: yeah
<maxamillion> atarinox: i hate to say it, but you might want to install network-manager-gnome and network-manager-vpnc to make your life easier
<maxamillion> atarinox: but the nice part of that is you will be able to have nm-applet run in your panel to manager wireless networks
<atarinox> ok sounds good....so it has a gui? and it loads on startup?
<atarinox> maxamillion: what is the downside to network-manager-gnome? slow?
<odat> maxamillion, where is the nvidia settings located?>
<odat> ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<maxamillion> atarinox: not so much slow, just loads alot of gnome libraries and that can potentially clutter your system's ram and will make some memory management slow here and there
<odat> ?
<maxamillion> odat: yes, that appears the be where it is kept
<odat> maxamillion, how do i find it
<odat> maxamillion, through tunar
<odat> thunar
<maxamillion> odat: view->show hidden files
<odat> yea i got it
<maxamillion> k
<odat> but thats not the problem i don't know what is
<atarinox> maxamillion: ok...so i've got everything installed. how do I run it? not showing up in my app menu, and i cant seem to run from terminal...
<maxamillion> atarinox: go to Applications->Settings->Autostarted Applications and add "nm-applet" to it (without the quotes of course) and that way it will automatically load from now on, but for the current session do Alt+F2 to get a run dialog and then type "nm-applet &" (again, without the quotes) and then the applet will appear in your system tray in the main panel
<atarinox> maxamillion: get this message when i run that command: "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found"
<atarinox> didn't install correctly?
<maxamillion> atarinox: not sure ... never seen an error like that
<maxamillion> atarinox: try just "nm-applet" ... i might not need the &
<maxamillion> some apps do, others don'
<maxamillion> t
<atarinox> maxamillion: same msg, i'll try googling it
<slow-motion> n8
<maxamillion> atarinox: hmmm, ok .. that's strange though
<atarinox> yeah i can't find much...is there an alternative to this app which I should try?
<maxamillion> atarinox: not to my knowledge :(
<h3sp4wn> wpagui ?
<h3sp4wn> !info wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 224 kB
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: trying to do a vpn
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: what type ?
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: cisco
<h3sp4wn> kvpnc ?
<atarinox> maxamillion: ok, well i can run vpnc by itself in the terminal. guess i'll save myself the gnome libraries now
<maxamillion> atarinox: h3sp4wn says you might want to give kvpnc if you want ... it'll bring in some kde-libs ... but it might work
<h3sp4wn> You could just use isakpmd (presuming you know the specs)
<atarinox> ok, thanks. i'll give that a try if I can't figure out vpnc on it's own
<h3sp4wn> isakmpd is really logical syntax wise
<h3sp4wn> (same as openbsd pf for firewalls) - the openbsd guys know how to make a hard thing to do simple in terms on syntax
<atarinox> h3sp4wn: well i'm guessing if I can login to the vpn throgh vpnc, that's all I have to do? I can't really try it til I get on campus...
<h3sp4wn> atarinox: If its a cisco vpn they may even just give a license for the cisco vpn client
<h3sp4wn> (for linux)
#xubuntu 2008-04-21
<redwhitewaldo> In "hardware drivers" I have chosen to enable device driver for "ATI accelerated graphics driver". how do i know the driver file name or application was downloaded and installed?
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo: glxgears tests 3d rendering
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: i don't need to test it. the difference with driver enabled is plain when i turn on google-earth
<Stroganoff> check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stroganoff> section device
<bat21win> Hey guys, I'm having some problems booting Xubuntu 7.10. I've never had problems with 6.10, but for some reason none of the newer updates will work. The grub will load, I'll select standard generic boot, then it will give me a "loading, please wait message", then nothing.
<bat21win> Blank screen. For some reason, the 'safe mode' works, but not regular mode.
<bat21win> Any ideas?
<bat21win> Oops. Never mind. Just got it figured out.
<hari_> why?
<cogeno> Has anyone ever had problems with SD Cards (or USB drives in general) giving false 'disk full' reports?
<cogeno> It will still say there's something like 1.3GB available on the SD Card, but will say it's full if I try to put anything on it
<cogeno> (This is a freshly formatted card, BTW)
<gaurdro> is it mounted properly?  ie with read/write capabilities.
<cogeno> Yes. this will happen after I get about 600MB of stuff on it
<gaurdro> hmm.  what file system does it have?
<d-bos> if i need a hand with something do i just ask
<gaurdro> yes.
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> is xubuntu really fatser than ubuntu at the boot ?
<zoredache> what do you mean 'at the boot'?
<maxagaz> zoredache: I mean the time it takes from the moment you start the computer until the desktop is fully open
<zoredache> It may be better but I don't really think that is what xubuntu is being optimized for
<zoredache> the performance after the system is up and running is far more important then quick boot times
<maxagaz> thanks
<albuntu> hey guys, can anyone tell me how or if i can add a second language option to my sessions?  i am getting a few boxes ready as gifts to central america and some of the recipients don't speak english.
<albuntu> hey guys, can anyone tell me how or if i can add a second language option to my sessions?  i am getting a few boxes ready as gifts to central america and some of the recipients don't speak english.
<KOJV> Anyone has an XORG config for Intellimouse Optical to use the side-buttons for back and forward and the scroll button for maximize window? Thank you very much!
<albuntu> is anybody running a BILINGUAL machine here?  izzit possible?
<KOJV> Can anyone make changes to the mouse so that I can maximize windows with the scroll button? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<KOJV> Can anyone make changes to the monitor so that I can maximize set the screen to 1600x1200 at different various frequencies? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<KOJV> Can anyone make changes to the mouse so that I can maximize windows with the scroll button? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<KOJV> Can anyone make changes to the monitor so that I can set the screen to 1280x1024@80Hz? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<KOJV> How to change the ugly small font of my Windows programs? In Wine.
<KOJV> How do I change the default font of Wine applications? It's way too small! DPI settings does nothing.
<homebrewcider> nothing seems to be working as far as getting this nvidia card working, can it be from old xorg.config files still there interfering?
<gabkdlly> homebrewcider: hi
<homebrewcider> hi
<gabkdlly> I would think the restricted driver management tool should do that for you
<Stroganoff> ubuntu
<KOJV> I cannot create a C drive for Wine. The setting won't stick as I close Winecfg. Any ideas? Thanks!
<totalwormage> KOJV: is your hdd full?
<Stroganoff> KOJV have you once started Wine with sudo so the wine config files (in your home) now belong to root?
<KOJV> totalwormage: don't think so.
<totalwormage> then go with Stroganoff's answer ;]
<KOJV> Stroganoff: maybe so, yes.
<Stroganoff> KOJV: sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<Stroganoff> or no
<Stroganoff> hehe
<KOJV> Stroganoff:  did that, same stuff.
<totalwormage> you can better chmod the /home/user/.wine directory :]
<Stroganoff> chown rather
<KOJV> Aaahhh... there. That feels GOO-OO-D! rm -rf me, baby! :)  Had to do it in a terminal, not with Alt-F2.
<totalwormage> lol
<totalwormage> i wonder, where will the .wine directory be if you start it under user root
<totalwormage> still in the user's home dir or in /root/.wine ?
<maxamillion> totalwormage: should be /root/ but i'm not even sure that wine will run as root
<totalwormage> i believe it will
<KOJV> The wine directory was in Tobbe/
<homebrewcider> has anybody here got a EN8800GT video card running?
<KOJV>  in /home/tobbe even
<totalwormage> KOJV: good :]
<maxamillion> homebrewcider: not me personally, but i know someone who has with nvidia-glx it "just worked"
<KOJV> Okay, so... back to my original problem. How to make Winapps use a larger font??
<homebrewcider> hmm, I have the "new" package, wrong one?
<totalwormage> homebrewcider: yes, the new nvidia package doesn't support all old cards
<homebrewcider> I replaced a different card and have had nothing but problems since then
<maxamillion> KOJV: grab some font .ttf's (iirc) and throw them in .wine/System/Font (or something like that ... i haven't messed with wine in a while so i can't remember the exact path)
<homebrewcider> so maxamillion, apt-get nvidia-glx?
<totalwormage> homebrewcider: first remove the nivdia and nvidia-settings packages with 'apt-get remove nvidia'
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> done
<totalwormage> then install nvidia-glx :]
<totalwormage> and set up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf the way you used yo
<totalwormage> *to
<homebrewcider> installed
<totalwormage> (with nvidia-settings or by hand)
<homebrewcider> hmm, I have a nvidia settings window but it doesn't seem to let me do anything
<totalwormage> did you run it as root?
<KOJV> Yeah thanks maxamillion!
<totalwormage> maxamillion: you don't mess with wine, wine messes with you!
<totalwormage> (i don't know why i wanted to say that :-\ :P)
<homebrewcider> I'm a liitle confused as to what you meant by "and set up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf the way you used to"
<totalwormage> oh sorry, i thought you might have experience with configurating your X :]
<homebrewcider> I've had nothing but problems, so I don't want to set up anything the way I used to
<totalwormage> lol!
<totalwormage> good one :P
<totalwormage> then just run 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<homebrewcider> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<homebrewcider> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<homebrewcider> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<homebrewcider> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<homebrewcider>  
<totalwormage> maybe you should restart your X before configuring your new driver
<homebrewcider> ok
 * totalwormage wants to know things for sure for a change before trying yo help someone :P
<homebrewcider> nope, same error message
<totalwormage> please tell me that did help :P
<homebrewcider> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<homebrewcider> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<homebrewcider> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<homebrewcider> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<homebrewcider> see where it says :0.0
<homebrewcider> in my xorg.conf file it says....Identifier     "Default Layout"
<homebrewcider>     Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0
<homebrewcider>     InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
<homebrewcider>     InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
<homebrewcider> that seems wiered
<homebrewcider> wierd
<homebrewcider> to me
<totalwormage> that's ok
<totalwormage> try to do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and agree with everything it asks
<homebrewcider> ok, I'm familiar with that
<homebrewcider> restarting x
<maxamillion> homebrewcider: please don't flood the channel, use pastebin instead
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> nope nothing
<homebrewcider> still same error message
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/991884
<homebrewcider> xorg.conf
<KOJV3> Okay, so when I press Ctrl-F4 in mIRC to close the channel window, the mIRC program window minimizes... that officially blows. :-p   How to close a channel window (or document in another program) within Wine?
<homebrewcider> this is what I get when I run sudo nvidia-settings      http://pastebin.ca/991894
<KOJV3> What's the side panel's packet name?
<mib_e56s548h> Hello everyone, I need help with a problem I'm having on an Xubuntu computer.
<maxamillion> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mib_e56s548h> I had a computer with Xubuntu 7.10 on it, it worked great with my broadband high-speed cable internet (it was plug-and-play, I could just plug the Ethernet cable in and Xubuntu automatically recognized the network and I could browse with Firefox immediately). I gave the computer to my friend who has a slightly different internet setup (it's DSL from Mediacom) and he tried plugging his Ethernet cable from his modem in
<mib_e56s548h> Firefox can't find the server at www.example.com.* Check the address for typing errors such as ww.example.com instead of www.example.com * If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection. * If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web. He called me and I tried to help but I don't know what to do. The computer has n
<mib_e56s548h> Is there anyone there?
<maxamillion> right, ok ... well since DSL requires a login, where as Cable does not, there is probably some configuration that need to be done
<maxamillion> but that would be specific to your friends internet provider and wouldn't actually be an issue on xubuntu's part ... your friend should probably get in touch with his internet provider and find out what modem configuration needs to take place to have it broadcast dhcp leases
<homebrewcider> well I'm stuffed if I know what to do next with this video card
<mib_e56s548h> He tried contacting his ISP provider (Mediacom) and they were completely unhelpful and said they knew nothing about linux computers
<mib_e56s548h> We tried power-cycling the modem and it didn't work, we then opened a Terminal and We typed ifconfig and got something like this: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:10:5A:1A:DC:65
<Stroganoff> mib_e56s548h: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<mib_e56s548h> Sorry, eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:10:5A:1A:DC:65 net addr:198.209.253.169 Bcast:208.141.109.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:18940 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:2 TX packets:11554 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:2 txqueuelen:100 RX bytes:4087250 (3.8 Mb) TX bytes:2499423 (2.3 Mb) Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd000
<mib_e56s548h> We then went to System / Administration / Networking and opening the network settings and changing the settings in Connections from DHCP to Static IP.
<mib_e56s548h> It asks for your IP address and Gateway address, and automatically puts in your subnet mask number so to find the Gateway address we typed netstat - rn in the terminal and it gave us a table that looked like:
<gabkdlly> mib_e56s548h: did you check the link from Stroganoff? it might help
<Stroganoff> mib_e56s548h so your friend got a modem without built in router?
<mib_e56s548h> Destination:0.0.0.0   Gateway:0.0.0.0	Genmask:192.168.0.1
<mib_e56s548h> OK, I checked out the link from stroganoff
<mib_e56s548h> it is interesting, I'll have to read up on it more
<mib_e56s548h> I also tried asking this question in the ubuntu forums, not much help. Here's the link to the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740562
<mib_e56s548h> Bye
<homebrewcider> anybody got any more ideas on how to get this video card working?
<Stroganoff> homebrewcider: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<homebrewcider> checking it out
<homebrewcider> thanks
<Ben_Cs> hello
<totalwormage> hi
<Ben_Cs> Since xubuntu isn't going to have windows network support preinstalled, can anyone please refer me to the easyest guide to set windows network connection? (I have a guide, but it's tiresome to go through ALL the steps, each time i reinstall the system)
<Ben_Cs> BTW, that's the only reason i switched to linux mint xfce edition.
<totalwormface> !fusesmb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<totalwormface> Ben_Cs: i don't know if it's the easiest way to install but i personally enjoy the useage of fusesmb with thunar
<totalwormface> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<Ben_Cs> yes, it's the way i was talking about. rebooting the pc 3 times... Hoped there is a shortcut
<totalwormface> :P
<TheSheep> actually you don't really have to reboot, it was just easier to explain to windows users :)
<Ben_Cs> totalwormface: i play with the system and sometimes i ruin it. so doing all that each time IS tiresome
<totalwormface> i understand
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: so, you don't reboot, but i do what?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you have to log out once, after you add yourself to the fuse group
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: and you need to do 'sudo modprobe fuse' after you added fuse to /etc/modules
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: So i don't understand why rebooting is easier for winblows users?
<homebrewcider> who was it that told me to get envy before?
 * totalwormface hides
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: less scary, I guess, than some cryptic commands on the commandline :)
<totalwormface> homebrewcider: it was Stroganoff
<homebrewcider> Stroganoff, you there?
<TheSheep> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<TheSheep> :)
<Ben_Cs> the only Stroganoff i know is the one invented: beef-Stroganoff
<Ben_Cs> :)
<homebrewcider> well, it got it all going with the minimum of fuss
<totalwormface> teehee
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: really? that's great
<totalwormface> yeah envy is quite a good tool
<homebrewcider> yes, after 2 days of screwing around, got it done in one click of the nouse
<homebrewcider> mouse
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: ok, in that case i shall return to xubuntu happilly. Is release candidate of Hardy stable enough? I remember that release candidate of xubuntu 7.10 was very stable...
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I'm not sure, personally I ran hardy from the beginning and I only had occassional problems with it
<Ben_Cs> ok, thanks. Going to download it now
<Ben_Cs> man the download is SLOW
<Ben_Cs> is there a faster source than: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/rc/
<Ben_Cs> ?
<Stroganoff> Ben_Cs: ein großfürst eins am zarenhof, wo sonst.
<Stroganoff> oops
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: yeh. english would be better :)
<Stroganoff> Ben_Cs: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/rc/
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: now that's what i'm talking about! Thanks man!
<Ben_Cs> btw, does xubuntu have a forum?
<Stroganoff> only http://ubuntuforums.org/
<KOJV> What's the equivalent to ipconfig?
<KOJV> ifconfig
<KOJV> How to access a Windows network share?
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<KOJV> I'm following the guide
<KOJV> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#head-7642e1c6e40e33d10337cf956798915341a08971
<KOJV> But as I try to sudo mount -a
<KOJV> I get this: error 2 opening credential file ~/.smbcredentials
<KOJV> I did the chmod 600 on it alright.
<KOJV> Anyone? TheSheep?
<Stroganoff> wrong guide
<Stroganoff> i use this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<KOJV> Stroganoff, how's that?
<KOJV> k
<KOJV> Stroganoff, I follow the guide but as I try to fusesmb /media/network I get access denied.
<KOJV> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /media/network: Permission denied
<KOJV> If I add sudo I get; fuse: bad mount point `/media/network': Åtkomst nekas
<Stroganoff> sudo chown `whoami`:fuse /media/network/
<Stroganoff> dont use fusesmb with sudo
<KOJV> k
<KOJV> Stroganoff, chown can't access /media/network/
<KOJV> Access denied.
<Stroganoff> sudo chown?
<KOJV> Yep.
<Stroganoff> sudo killall fusesmb
<KOJV> Okay, now it's cleared, chown done.
<KOJV> How can I reset the desktop? It's hung with a hourglass or whatnot.
<Stroganoff> killall xfdesktop
<KOJV> No icons won't show.
<KOJV> Thanks.
<KOJV> That has no effect. :-o
<Stroganoff> killall xfdesktop4
<Stroganoff> erm
<Stroganoff> no
<KOJV> "no process was terminated"
<Stroganoff> don't know
<Stroganoff> logout :p
<KOJV> OKay, I'll reboot then. Thanks!
<Stroganoff> logout should suffice..
<KOJV> Stroganoff, now I get...
<KOJV> tobbe@Texas:/media$ fusesmb /media/network
<KOJV> test
<Stroganoff> normal
<Stroganoff> you dont have to run this in /media though
<Stroganoff> it should work now
<KOJV> Stroganoff, okay, why won't I get access to Win networkshares then?
<Stroganoff> cd /media/network && ls
<KOJV> Stroganoff, it's empty.
<Stroganoff> shame :D
<KOJV> Yah.
<KOJV> Perhaps I must open something in the fw?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> you just have to make sure that the windows firewall service is runnig
<Stroganoff> otherwise your windows shares do not broadcast
<Stroganoff> if there is no error message when you open "Windows Firewall" in the control panel, then it should be running, otherwise not
<KOJV> Stroganoff, running fusesmb fuxx0rs the permissions on the media/network folder.
<KOJV> sudo chmod 777 network
<KOJV> THen check the folder's permissions in the file manager... everybody may write/read.
<KOJV> Then fusesmb /media/network
<KOJV> And check the permissions again... they're down to read onlyh.
<Stroganoff> thats ok
<Stroganoff> you shoudln't 777 anyway
<Stroganoff> sudo adduser `whoami` fuse
<KOJV> Okay, the guide said so. Anyways, how come I can't see any computers?
<Stroganoff> have you added yourself to the group?
<KOJV> Yes, it said I was already a member of fuse.
<Stroganoff> are you sure the firewall service on windows is running? you could check -> Run.. -> services.msc -> Windows Firewall
<KOJV> Stroganoff, other Win machines can access each other in this LAN, WinFw is not the problem...
<KOJV> I was thinking more of the fw in Xubuntu.-
<Stroganoff> there is no fw, other than iptables which doesn't apply here since fusesmb is not a server
<KOJV> Stroganoff, okay so all ports outgoing are open per default?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> a port is only "open" if there is program listening on this port
<KOJV> Yeah but I meant by the system. Anyhow... hmmmmmm.
<Stroganoff> in default setup there are no network services running. and fusesmb isn't a network to start with
<KOJV> Never mind about that.
<Stroganoff> the "SYSTEM" doesnt listen for incoming packages.
<KOJV> Neither does Window.
<KOJV> s
<Stroganoff> yes windows does
<Stroganoff> there are multiple network listening services in windows default pre SP2
<Stroganoff> ever wondered how SASSER could spread?
<Stroganoff> i'm wondering though what your problem is. fusesmb works fine for me.
<KOJV> Gonna reboot again.
<KOJV> Okay, so... how do I get sound?
<floating> Hi. How can i edit the stuff in xfce's top panel. the application shortcuts under "Applications"
<floating> theres that "menu editor" but it shows only exit help and system
<cl_sid> Hi, can anyone help me with an installation issue?
<leche> cl_sid, just ask you question
<cl_sid> How can I force xubuntu 7.10 install to default to 1024x768 resolution instead of 1280x1024, safe graphics does not work (terminal session errors)
<leche> where do i find the option for not turning the screen to black after an amount of time? the screensaver option doesnt work
<leche> cl_sid, what card/driver? whats your xorg?
<leche> .conf
<leche> paste it somewhere
<cl_sid> card is an old S3 Trio64 PCI with max resolution of 1024x768.  Where do I find this xorg.conf?
<leche> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cl_sid> Let me see if I can get it...
<cl_sid> I'm using whatever is on the default 7.10 install disc
<KOJV> How do I get sound?
<KOJV3> How do I get sound?
<KOJV3> I've got an Ensoniq PCI card that is detected by the system, but all I get is PC speaker beeps.
<Stroganoff> turn the volumes up in xfce4-mixer
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> just moved back to xubuntu. hardy is different indeed.
<Ben_Cs> i have a problem:
<Ben_Cs> i installed ntfs-config tool, but it doesn't let me make changes although i run it through sudo ntfs-config, why is that?
<Ben_Cs> so what do i do?
<KOJV3> Stroganoff, it's maxed out.
<Stroganoff> what card is it exactly?
<KOJV3> Ensoniq AudioPCI.
<Stroganoff> disable your onboard sound in bios settings
<Adys> Has anyone got xubuntu 8.04 wireless working on an EEE?
<Stroganoff> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Stroganoff> Adys: run this script: http://ubuntu-eee.tuxfamily.org/index.php5?title=How_to_use_the_ubuntu-eee_script
<Adys> checking it out
<Adys> Warning: The ubuntu-eee scipt is for Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)
<Adys> hm :)
<Stroganoff> you use hardy?
<Stroganoff> oh i see
<Stroganoff> :D
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC#head-bd037cc8ecf56215a6c6b4ea5de4ec32ef23fba1
<Adys> looks like what i need, thanks
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> when i first put icon theme in .icons and changed my mouse icon theme i was asked if i want to auto-start the icon-something-app at startup. i said no, but now i see that after reboot the icons i set don't take place. so i probably need that app autostarted, but i don't know what app is that. can anyone please help me with that?
<KOJV3>  2      system error (out of memory, cannot fork, no more loop devices)
<KOJV3> A
<KOJV3> THat's what I get trying to mount something from a credentials file.
<KOJV3> Fstab: //192.168.0.1/wwwroot  /media/network/wwwroot  cifs  credentials=~/.credz
<KOJV3> Why can't it open credz? Even if I set it to 777 (stupid).
<KOJV3> Stroganoff, http://pastebin.com/d473e18e9
<KOJV3> Stroganoff, would device 2 be my onboard?
<KOJV3> <font face="Titanic officer"> Is there anyone alive out there!? </font>
<nakora> is there a complete list, which applications xubuntu 7.10 brings along?
<Ben_Cs> is TheSheep here?
<nakora> or somewehre else in the internet..? didnt found anthing.. might have used the wrong keywords
<maxamillion> nakora: here's a list of the sources that are compiled together to create xubuntu http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/7.10/release/source/xubuntu-7.10-src-1.list
<nakora> thanks alot
<maxamillion> anytime
<jgamio> how can i upgrade to hardy from gutsy ?
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: i use hardy. installed ntfs-config. when i run it, when trying to add V's the apply button turns gray
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: i looked at the exec line and it says: gksu ntfs-config, but i don't get asked for a password
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: change the exec line to gksudo ntfs-config
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: trying
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: it asks for password but still doesn't let me make any changes
<maxamillion> interesting
<Adys> ... why is libnautilus-burn a dependency of gnome-games? oO
<maxamillion> i've honestly never messed with that tool ... i haven't had a window partition anywhere near one of my machines in a little over 8 years
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: maybe it want "root"?
<maxamillion> Adys: no clue
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: no, it should want your password ... unless you enabled the root account, then try going back to gksu and use the root password
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: the root account sits beside my name in users options. amybe i should delete it completely?
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: its up to you
<maxamillion> all my machines have a root account and has sudo disabled, but that's a personal preference and a personal belief in security practice
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: will i ever need root login?
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: if you have sudo enabled like it is in default? no, never
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: it says administrator account can't be deleted - it'll make the system unusable
<maxamillion> heh ... well then
<maxamillion> i've never tried to get rid of root ... just add it
<maxamillion> brb
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> still need help...
<slow-motion> hi
<Ben_Cs> what option do i disable so that compositor isn't slowing synaptic? it's a V somewhere but i don't remember where
<Ben_Cs> oh, it's: gksu-properties, and disable "grab"
<nonlocal> Can I launch the xfce alt-f2 run dialog from the command line?
<nonlocal> Or do I need to use something like gmrun?
<slow-motion> n8
<vidd> this is a little off topic...is there a way to watch a movie dvd iso in xubuntu?
<zoredache> by default, I don't think so... or ate least no encrypted video
<zoredache> there are things you can do to make it work
<zoredache> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vidd> zoredache, i found it on google....gxine -V xv /path/to/video.iso
<vidd> of course, i needed libdvdcss2 installed
<zoredache> vlc works too I think... on unencrypted video anyway
 * vidd just likes gxine
<vidd> tons better then totem
<vidd> i think i have an 8-track thats better then totem!
<vidd> unless they made drastic improvements to totem in the last year
<vidd> now if someone could just explain what the -V and xv mean.....
<vidd> =]
<vidd> hrm...looks like it might not even need all that
<zoredache> the man page seems to say that -V is about choosing your video driver...
<vidd> i cut out all the -V and xv and it works just the same
<vidd> nice...very nice
<zoredache> One would guess that the person who provided the example you used had to use it to get past some kind of bug
<vidd> it was a script he wrote to right-click the iso to play it
<vidd> if im reading the post correctly...but it was for a different distro...so idk
<vidd> well...im off to watch the movie
<vidd> (i guess i should really just get the DVD player installed on this box rather then making an iso and ftp'ing it over....)
<vidd> but thats another story....=]
<vidd> night all
<tombar> cl
<tombar> cls
<tombar> hello, im trying 8.04RC and got a weired bug, i install 8.04 ubuntu RC, and then i just apted xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-defaults xubuntu-artwork xubunut-bla bla, now when i choose on gdm to log into my xfce session i just get a light blue screen ><
<tombar> any tips?
<zoredache> if you press alt-f2 can you start xfce4-panel?
<tombar> let me try, i need to logout of my gnome session and try, brb
<zoredache> I would also be tempted to stop gdm all together and try doing s startxfce4 from a terminal
#xubuntu 2008-04-22
<tombar> no i cant just open anything at all, i belive it has something to do maybe regarding gdm? i got the xubuntu one instead of gnome actually, (alltough i belive its gdm just themed)
<tombar> were could i check? any log at all?
<zoredache> I don't know
<tombar> ok, well, thanks anyway mate
<zoredache> I would also be tempted to stop gdm all together and try doing s startxfce4 from a console
<tombar> ok, i would check that now
<tombar> brb :)
<tombar> woot, got it to work :D now i just need to dig into gdm files to check wtf is happening
<tombar> thanks for all your help mate
<nonlocal> Can I launch the xfce alt-f2 run dialog from the command line?
<nonlocal> Or do I need to use something like gmrun?
<TheSheep> nonlocal: use xfrun4
<nonlocal> thank you
<nonlocal> Switching to openbox to milk a little more performance out of this ancient lappy but I still want some of the Xfce utility I am used to
<duckky> anyone have a solution to getting a Broadcom BCM4318 wireless chip working on xubuntu 7.10?
<Stroganoff> !ndiswrapper | duckky
<ubotu> duckky: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿movie files now show just a black window, but sound plays fine. what happened? ﻿movies used to play fine
<owen1> what's the name of the clock app that sits in the top panel in ubuntu 8.04?
<owen1> i want to add it to my xubuntu?
<ll450> hi
<ll450> a k6 433mhz laptop with 192mb of ram would be good for xubuntu right?
<ll450> though i'm in a tougher situation where the disk drives and CD-ROM drive are broken and unusable
<ll450> so a way to install xubuntu is farfetched
<redwhitewaldo> when i put a cd into the drive, i don't get any indication on my desktop. i'm on 8.04
<redwhitewaldo> what's wrong?
<owen1> why can't I mark folders/files with the mouse on the desktop?
<owen1> and why moving stuff with the mouse is copy and not move?
<slimjimflim> aaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!
<slimjimflim> my xubuntu is self-destructing!!!!!!!!
<slimjimflim> slowly but surely
<nakora> pretty detailed description ;-)
<vidd> slimjimflim, you still here?
<slimjimflim> yes
<vidd> why do you say your stuff is self destructing?
<slimjimflim> vidd, i'm playing trivia
<slimjimflim> hang on
<slimjimflim> ok
<slimjimflim> so a week ago or so, my audio stopped working when i watched flash movies, so i compiled the latest flash player from adobe and it worked, now my sound is gone and also my taskbars refuse to autohide
<slimjimflim> i'm mostly worried about the audio atm
<slimjimflim> gutsy
<vidd> do you have a seperate home partition?
<slimjimflim> no
<vidd> hrm
<slimjimflim> you mean for my home dir?
<vidd> normally, i would say reinstall protecting your /home partion, but since you dont have one....
<slimjimflim> you think my system is compromised?
<vidd> not compromised....
<slimjimflim> vulnerable
<slimjimflim> well, i really doubt that's the problem
<vidd> just *^(*^^% up so much that re-install is faster then hunt, clear, repair, try again
<slimjimflim> what does that have to do w/ my audio driver?
<slimjimflim> i'm not a big fan of reinstalling
<slimjimflim> i fix my problems
<slimjimflim> i've had this same install for at least 6 months
<vidd> well...a re-install is not nearly as scary as it is in other OS'es
<slimjimflim> i know
<slimjimflim> i've done it many times
<slimjimflim> i've used linux a while
<slimjimflim> and i don't like getting into the habit of reinstalling every other week
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge x11-common && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get install xubuntudesktop usually fixes nearly everything
<vidd> and its not "technically" a re-install
<vidd> =]
<slimjimflim> thanks but no thanks
<vidd> do you know what audio driver you use?
<slimjimflim> don't worry about it
<vidd> is this a laptop or a desktop?
<slimjimflim> don't worry about it
<vidd> im not worried about it....but i can still offer assistance
<vidd> =]
<vidd> i do have less invasive methods for fixing issues
<slimjimflim> well, see, now i don't trust you b/c w/o trying to tell me what that would do, you told me to run the command
<slimjimflim> so thanks but no thanks, i'll stick w/ google
<slimjimflim> i wouldn't have ever considered removing x11
<vidd> what are you talking about...i told you...it was a re-install
<slimjimflim> i'm not reinstalling either
<vidd> i know that
<vidd> so...is it a laptop or a desktop?
<dikdik_> hello
<dikdik_> has anyone successfully installed xubuntu on an oldish iMac?
<dikdik_> i have one of the first 233mhz and when I boot from the xubuntu live cd it drops me into busybox with a message saying "h_disp too large"
<dikdik_> tried google and the only relevant discussion thread went nowhere
<angela__75> hello there!
<angela__75> having troubles with xubuntu 8.04
<angela__75> xfce4-session seems to freeze after gdm
<angela__75> any hints?
<djouallah> hello, i have a 256 mb ram pc, and i am using kubuntu 8.04rc, does it make a difference to install xfce !
<TheSheep> yes, xfce is different than kde
<djouallah> i mean is there a real difference in memory impact
<TheSheep> yes
<djouallah> worst i am using wubi so it even slower ;)
<djouallah> is there any wm lighter then xfce, i read of openbox
<maristo> hi
<gaurdro> djouallah fluxbox is.
<gaurdro> hello maristo
<TheSheep> argh, the rescheduling iterrupts bug is back :/
<floating> is insserv and update-rc.d doing the same thing ? I suppose to use insserv to add multilevel symbolic links , but i have used to do update-rc.d and in xubuntu the insserv is not installed
<zoredache> they both seem to be adjusting the boot up scripts
<zoredache> update-rc.d is arguably the more standard way to adjust things though
<floating> that comforts me a bit.  i have a school assigned where it says "make symbolic links to runlevel directories ( insserv scriptname) so that the service starts on bootup. the assignment system is opensuse though
<floating> so as long as update-rc.d does the same thing, i can use it
<floating> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<floating> and according to that it should be the same thing too ^^
<floating> zoredache: how about if i only added a command/script in /etc/rc.local ..doesnt those commands be run on all levels too ? is there some difference
<zoredache> floating: from what I read in the package description insserv tries to do a little more and it tries to order things to be more efficient... whatever that means...
<zoredache> rc.local gets run at most levels
<zoredache> I am pretty sure it doesn't get run in single user (failsafe) mode
<zoredache> unless you are doing something weird the only run level you'll really care about is 2
<floating> in this assignment, i set up ftp server pureftpd to run on boot up, so setting that with insserv doesnt really provide much anything different than update-rc.d
<floating> maybe?
<zoredache> that sounds correct.  I really don't have much experience with insserv
<floating> oki
<djouallah> hi if u have a net connexion in a lan, it is safe to remove networkmanger ?
<zoredache> your network will work without network manager
<djouallah> thanks
<djouallah>  i have only 256 mb ram
<zoredache> you may make upgrade is the future more difficult though since you will need to remove the xubuntu-desktop package
<keb> is there an xubuntu-minimal
<djouallah> i am on kubuntu and i want to change to xfce how to do !
<Stroganoff> djouallah: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> keb: it's the same as the ubuntu minimal, it's so minimal that all the differeneces didn't make it :)
<keb> nice
<djouallah> wow 174 mb to installet it ;)
<Helsu> How can I stop it from asking for a username or password when I want to view it from a windows desktop?
<zoredache> it?
<Helsu> the server
<keb> are you trying to use Explorer to browse the server's shared folders?
<zoredache> are you talking about samba?
<zoredache> if you want to not be prompted set the same username/password on both computers
<Helsu> I'm trying to use explorer, yes
<Helsu> the windows explorer
<Creeture> Hey all. I'd like to configure a keyboard shortcut in xfce to switch to a given workspace. My specific combination is alt-1, alt-2. Where is that configured?
<TheSheep> Creeture: settings->setting manager->window manager
<TheSheep> Creeture: then the 'keyboard' tab
<Creeture> got it. I was looking under Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<Creeture> Beautiful. Thanks.
<Creeture> I can't seem to convince myself to try the Ctrl-F1 combination that is the default. Doesn't feel right.
 * TheSheep just uses alt+ctrl+left and alt+ctrl+right
<nyn> hi, I'm trying so connect to a vpn via networkmanager, doesn't work, I get the msg "VPN connection failed", but it doesn't say why, how can I get a more detailed explanation from the NM?
<TheSheep> nyn: you could try checking in /var/log/messages
<TheSheep> nyn: or /var/log/syslog
<nyn> is that the same output as with dmesg?
<TheSheep> messges is the same, I think, syslog is more application-specific
<nyn> thanks, I had no idea where to look for it ^^
<Creeture> Unless you changed syslog.conf, /var/log/syslog is the catchall (*.*) log. If you're ever installing a server and get too much disk I/O from logging, don't forget to look there first.
<nyn> hm, understanding that log file will tak lots of googling -.-'
<Creeture> What kind of VPN are you setting up?
<TheSheep> it's basically output of all the applications that are running
<nyn> what do you mean by "kind"?
<Creeture> SSL, PPTP, Nortel, Cisco, etc.
<nyn> pptp
<Creeture> Try configuring it as specified at http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml first, then try the Network Manager option.
<floating> what samba related things does xubuntu install by default ?
<Creeture> Skip down and just do the by-hand part. Skip the GUIs.
<floating> i mean there is /etc/pam.d/samba but when i do apt-cache policy samba it says i dont have it installed
<Creeture> floating: By default, you get samba-common libsmbclient and smbclient -- no server stuff at all.
<floating> ok. i have an assignment to compile samba from source with pam and pam_smbpass options.. i guess i can just start doing this
<Ben_Cs> hi guys
<floating> just little worried if something is already there and i get lost
<Ben_Cs> what's this wierd flash plugin for firefox 3?
<floating> im not too experienced with linux
<Creeture> floating: Good reference material would be apt-get source samba
<Creeture> Look down in the debian directory to do some serious learning.
<floating> apt-get source samba... that doesnt install anything yet ?
<nyn> Creeture : the name you wish to use to refer to the tunnel ($TUNNEL), the authentication domain name ($DOMAIN), those two things already trouble me since there's no more information available than the vpn server ip and the fact that they use pptp and encryption
<floating> since i have to avoid that normal apt-get install :)
<Creeture> nyn: $TUNNEL is something you make up. You can most likely just leave the $DOMAIN part out.
<nyn> i guess as $TUNNEL I can choose whatever name I want?
<nyn> ah okay
<Creeture> Don't forget to install pptp-linux first. :)
<nyn> about the encryption: is that already pptp? (I'm sorry if thats a stupid question, but I know very little about these things)
<keb> Ben_Cs : if you type about:plugins into the firefox address bar it will tell you a bit more
<floating> Creeture: its better to compile from that apt-get source samba than from samba.org current stable release tar.gz ?
<Creeture> floating: Depends on your needs. Why are you compiling from source?
<floating> school assignment. to learn about compiling from source and having some options in .configure and later editing files like /etc/pam.d/passwd  , creating smb.conf
 * Creeture would like to beat your teacher. Not a good teaching assignment. Whatever...
<floating> heh
<Creeture> If that's the case, just download the pristine source and play from there.
<floating> okok, but i already did apt-get source samba and it seemed to extract it and all, i would like to go from there if thats fine? :)
<Creeture> yup
<floating> okiz
<Ben_Cs> keb: i don't understand. is it an official adobe flash plugin? i read somewhere that flash doesn't work on firefox3
<Creeture> Ben_Cs: Works on mine. Just installed it half an hour ago.
<keb> Ben_Cs i don't know.  what does about:plugins tell you it is?
<keb> i'm not sure whether gnash or adobe's flashplayer comes bundled with xubuntu 8.04
<Creeture> Neither was bundled. When you click the "click here to install plugin" button in firefox, it gives you the options. I chose the nonfree one.
<Ben_Cs> keb: Adobe Flash movie,FutureSplash movie
<keb> there you go
<Creeture> Another XFCE question. Whenever I'm on workspace/desktop 1 and firefox is running over on 4, I click on a link in Pidgin. Instead of opening it in firefox on 4, it brings firefox to my current workspace. Any idea where to configure THAT?
<floating> this is really hard. i am trying to figure out what is what with pam and samba and i cant get the blocks right. i suppose first i do ./configure --with-pam --with-pam_smbpass (compile with pam and pam_smbpass, then make and make install(?)  then i install pam_smbpass from its subdir with make and make install? at least make is mentioned in README. then .so is created and i install that with  install -m 755 -s bin/pam_smbpass.so /lib/security
<floating> my head explodes trying to understand these without try and see, but with compiling, its not very good to try and see
<floating> ./configure --with-pam --with-pam_smbpass  if there are 2 options, i just do it like this ? :o)
<floating> Usage: ./configure [OPTION]... [VAR=VALUE]...
<floating> that doesnt help :(
<floating> i get a feeling that only 1 option is possible
<floating> hmm, this is not very xubuntu-related sorry
<keb> if there is a #samba you could try there
<keb> did you check ./configure --help ?
<keb> it should tell you if the options conflict or go together
<floating> yeah it says that usage
<floating> no option conflict i think, only syntax
<keb> further down it will describe the options in deail
<keb> *detail
<keb> your syntax looks correct
<floating> okz^^
<keb> the samba home page will have some docs on compiling for different platforms
<Creeture> floating: look at samba.../debian/rules - conf_args is at the top.
<Creeture> And on a completely unrelated note, the new Raconteurs album is really excellent.
<keb> is that the Ubuntu band?
<Creeture> Absolutely.
<nyn> Creeture : I'm back and now trying to follow the instructions from your link earlier, which says to create a options.pptp file, I already have that and all the things I'm supposed to write into that file are already there plus some other things I recognize from the options of the NM. Should I leave the file as it is or replace the content entirely as said on the linked page?
<Creeture> Leave it as-is. The Ubuntu one worked well for me.
<Creeture> The most important part, when you get down to it, is that little tip that says use "pon $TUNNEL debug dump logfd 2 nodetach"
<Drew3b> Hi folks,  7.10, I have a HP-3915 deskjet,   Is there a possible conflict between cups and xubuntu's standard printing system?
<Creeture> er, cups IS xubuntu's standard printing system
<Stroganoff> :D
<Creeture> Should work pretty interchangeably.
<Stroganoff> Drew3b if it doesnt work you should try 'hplip'
<nyn> Creeture, I'm not at "pon $TUNNEL", entered it into the terminal, no output, does that mean its working?
<nyn> *now
<Creeture> ifconfig ppp0 and see what you got. also look at /var/log/syslog
<nyn> it says it did not find a device
<Creeture> do the debug line then.
<Creeture> What's your tunnel name? Should be the same as the file you created in /etc/ppp/peers
<nyn> it is the same: uni_rostock
<Creeture> then do pon uni_rostock debug dump logfd 2 nodetach
<Creeture> Great. Now I have Dorito fingers.
<nyn> there's alot of output, I guess the important one is this: anon warn[pptp_gre_bind:pptp_gre.c:82]: socket: Operation not permitted anon fatal[main:pptp.c:275]: Cannot bind GRE socket, aborting. Modem hangup Connection terminated.
<Creeture> Dude, run it with priviliges. sudo before all of that.
<nyn> sry -.-
<cody-somerville> Please help test the latest daily (it will become the actual release if all goes well)! :)
<cody-somerville> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<keb> awesome!
<Drew3b> I have hplip, does this location look about correct ---> hp:/usb/Deskjet_3900?serial=TH5BJ144XH04CG
<Creeture> Speaking of testing...how do I turn off the boot and shutdown splash screens? My machine won't shutdown properly and I can't see where it is hanging.
<Ben_Cs> good to know that in hardy the support of ipod is much better
<Ben_Cs> what's the name of the newest player based on xmms? i forgot
<Creeture> Ben_Cs: beep media player
<Ben_Cs> thanks Creeture
<keb> Drew3b : looks ok.  did it find the printer when you plugged it in?
<simcop2387-lap> ok quick question thats somewhat generic ubuntu, but lets say i had a system booting damn small linux on a system that only has an external usb cdrom that it can't boot off of, what should i have a look at to start the xubuntu install from inside DSL?
<Drew3b> keb:  that address ^ was show automatically, nothing else was displayed , it could be that there are 29 jobs 'stuck' in the que, and cups does not seem to be able to dump them, cups says "zero jobs", but each attempt at printing show job number 29+ ,
<Drew3b> How many times should one try the same thing and expect a different result?  Answer = 29 :-) :-)
<Creeture> 42?
<keb> lol
<Drew3b> Creeture: :-)
<Drew3b> I tried reinstalling printer related 'stuff', then went ahead after a while to move from 7.04 to 7.10, hoping for some relief.
<Stroganoff> simcop2387-lap come again? anyway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<Drew3b> This is an odd-ball printer, (HP-3915) it did work for a while <shrug>
<simcop2387-lap> Stroganoff: ah thanks, thats what i was looking for
<Stroganoff> so why didn't you look for it? ;)
<simcop2387-lap> i was i didn't see that part
<Ben_Cs> what player does gtkpod work with except xmms that is OLD
<Ben_Cs> ?
<Stroganoff> audacious that is new
<Ben_Cs> so in the exec line i just change xmms to audacious? i tried bmpx (beep experimental) but it didn't integrate in gtkpod
<keb> Drew3b in CUPS do you see 28 jobs in the Completed list?
<TheSheep> some hp printers require you to upload firmawere to them before you can use them
<TheSheep> firmware*
<Stroganoff> Ben_Cs i dont have experience with gtkpod but i'd try i like you mentioned
<keb> wouldnt that be "download"
<TheSheep> keb: it's similar to donwloading, only the direction is from teh computer to the printer...
<keb> TheSheep : agreed. lowe end hp laserjets for sure, but i never heard of inkjets wanting that
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: yeh, audacious work fine
<keb> wow i didnt know CUPS was owned by Apple.  i'm surprised they released it
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: btw what's ipod shuffle 3rd gen? i know only 2nd gen. is it only firmware upgrade?
<Creeture> keb: Didn't used to be. Mid year last year I think Apple bought CUPS.
<Creeture> So they could put it into OSX without worry.
<keb> i guess it isnt GPL then
<Stroganoff> Ben_Cs i dont have ipods
<Ben_Cs> WOW!!! i love the SAFELY REMOVE xfce 4.4.2 feature!
<Creeture> keb: http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L475+TNews+P1+Q
<Stroganoff> savely remove? what is that?
<keb> Creeture : interesting thanks
<Drew3b> keb: In cups, it shows no jobs,
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: it's a nice feature in hardy. like winblows has
<Stroganoff> you mean trash bin? :D
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: anyway the disconnecting of portable devices and especially ipods is done the right way in hardy
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: no, i mean "safely remove" flash drives
<Stroganoff> wasn't i done the right way via right click -> unmount before?
<keb> Drew3b if you go to the Printers tab in CUPS, what is the Printer State of your printer?
<Drew3b> However when canceling a job , it shows job 32 canceled.  (32 attempts at a test page)
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: yes but now it does it properly, and it can be done via the xfce panel
<Stroganoff> nice
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: i have an hp deskjet 3650. it's a network printer connected to windows pc. when i send a job, it makes some noise and then stops, printing nothing. windows shows a waiting job, but the job is stuck. sounds familiar?
<arke> hmm
<Drew3b> Accouding to cups, the printer is available and no jobs are in the que, but also according to cups, "after I cancel a job" Job No.32 has been canceled. I've tried canceling all jobs. keb
<arke> Will Xubuntu have _too_ much trouble with 128MB RAM?
<Ben_Cs> arke: use fluxbuntu instead?
 * Creeture hands arke $30 to quadruple his RAM.
 * Drew3b is using 128 mb and xubuntu for 2+ years arke
<keb> sdram isnt cheap
<arke> Ben_Cs: heh, I wish. :)
<arke> Ben_Cs: just downloaded fluxbuntu
<Creeture> 1GB $33.99 US.
<Drew3b> same here, the ran is for this box cost 3-4 times regular ram.
<Creeture> Drew3b: What are you running?
<Drew3b> About a $1 a MB.
<arke> Ben_Cs: nothing but trouble, couldn't even get the liveCD to run for several reasons.
<arke> Drew3b: that's comforting to hear. :)
<Drew3b> A Dell with funky ram.
<keb> Drew3b does CUPS detect when the printer is unplugged?
<Creeture> You sure it's funky? Dell likes to pretend.
<Creeture> Anyway, /me got off track. :)
<arke> Creeture: oddly enough, older RAM is more expensive than newer RAM. :)
<arke> plus, I can't even get this type of RAM at the local store anymore
<arke> finally, I want to use this system as a baseline system for a game we're developing
<Drew3b> Creeture: yeah, I'm certain.
<arke> (as in, it must run on this machine with acceptable framerate)
<Ben_Cs> i have an hp deskjet 3650. it's a network printer connected to windows pc. when i send a job, it makes some noise and then stops, printing nothing. windows shows a waiting job, but the job is stuck. what can i do to fix it?
<arke> so the 128MB needs to stay :) just need a nice distro for it.
<Ben_Cs> arke: i liked mint fluxbox ce
<Drew3b> keb: I just unplugged it an I will see...
<Creeture> I know it's more expensive. I went out to a local computer shop last week. Bought a fully functional machine with a 2.something CPU, 1GB RAM, 160GB hard drive for $199. Threw the old crap away.
<Ben_Cs> arke: ofcourse xubuntu is way better :)
<Ben_Cs> anyone please - about my printer?
<arke> :)
<Stroganoff> Ben_Cs: try hplip
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: i just configured by the xubuntu configurator
<Drew3b> keb:  Yes, cups says it is available, even when unplugged (power) usb still connected.
<keb> hmm
 * arke downloads xubuntu
<arke> hmm
<arke> will xubuntu's regular install explode for having less than 192mb?
<floating> Creeture: after compiling and installing samba, theres a subdir pam_smbpass which i oughta 'make' to get a pam_smbpass.so ,but theres no make file in the subdir, and the INSTALL file is not saying directly how to 'make'
<floating> any tips on this matter?
<Creeture> floating: Probably gets built as a target in the higher level directory.
<floating> so i might need to make a new ./configure in the samba dir(one higher) that would do the install concerning that subdir...
<floating> the INSTALL says something that could mean this, but im not good intepreter
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: from what i see the printer is configured as: HP DeskJet 3650 Foomatic/hpijs, hpijs 2.8.2
<keb> Drew3b if you go to Modify Printer, on the second page of it what Device are you using?
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/993753 it says this in the INSTALL in the subdir (pam_smbpass)
<floating> that concerns the make process
<floating> so should i make ./configure --with-fhs --with-privatedir=/etc --with-configdir=/etc
<Ben_Cs> Stroganoff: hplip is better?
<Stroganoff> Ben_Cs i dont know really
<Creeture> floating: I dunno. Not my homework. :)
<keb> Drew3b : http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3915  they suggest using the hpijs driver
<keb> oh hplip
<keb> *or
<Ben_Cs> well i'm trying hplip
<Ben_Cs> btw ppl, is xubuntu Canonical produced or community produced?
<Creeture> It's official.
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: community
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: Impressing. The fast developement and the quality. Mint xfce ce lacks it
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it actually uses a lot of parts from ubuntu, but agreed that developers are doing a great work
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: one of the things i noticed right away is the much improved IPOD support
<floating> Creeture: is it theorethically possible that i built and installed samba in /samba/ and then after that i built and make stuff from /samba/pam_smbpass in /samba/ dir again ... there is a #
<floating> #
<floating>         install -m 755 -s bin/pam_smbpass.so /lib/security <-- special install comand though after that.. http://pastebin.ca/993765
<floating> nice paste :o)
<floating> i will try then... since no one in #samba is not answering either
<Creeture> Did it create the pam_smbpass.so file in current directory? Did you keep a copy of your make output?
<floating> didnt create, and.. no, unless make output saves automatically to a file
<Creeture> No, it doesn't. Just make >make.log 2>&1
<Stroganoff> what does &1 stand for?
<floating> #
<floating> If all goes well in the build process, the file pam_smbpass.so will be
<floating> #
<TheSheep> 2>&1 means 'redicrect stderr to stdout'
<Stroganoff> ok
<TheSheep> redirect
<Creeture> that's output file descriptor 1 (standard output) to make.log and output file descriptor 2 (standard error) to the same place as 1
<Stroganoff> yep thx :D
<floating> oh, pastebin pastes are not working very nicely. anyway, that pam_smbpass.so "will be created in the build process" ... doesnt this mean the build process of this pam_smbpass, or does it mean the build process of the actual samba that i have done already ?
<Creeture> the main build process that you already did.
<floating> ohh
<floating> whats the best way to search for this file ?
<floating> simple ls really doesnt show this .so file in there... should i do the samba configure thing and make again and put it in file and look for it like you say
<floating> hmm, maybe i dont need to do the configure, i just do make, if it has my configuration settings, alright
<Creeture> ./configure only needs to be done once if you got it right the first time.
<Creeture> make clean && make 2>&1 | tee make.log
<Creeture> You don't need a make install
<floating> cpu% is over 90 now when it is building :)
<floating> had to check since my fan started to keep more noise too
<floating> i wonder what kind of trouble i am in, if there are errors, and i have already done make install :(
<acidBURN> is xubuntu rc going to be relase ?
<Creeture> Doesn't matter, does it, floating? This is just for learning anyway.
<keb> acidBURN you can make it happen sooner ;) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<floating> heh, if you have that last pastebin open, the bottom states the install command. actually that pam_smbpass.so is in /samba/bin/ directory ^^ i thought the working directory meant the /samba/ dir where i did the make and make install
<acidBURN> hey, coming from windows vista
<floating> s/working/current
<floating> creeture, this new make command was supposed to show error messages on screen ?
<floating> i didnt witness errors, though i didnt pay much attention. make.log has no errors i think. only the pam_smbpass.so is in /samba/bin when i thought it is in /samba/ since i thought that was the current directory. well, i do         install -m 755 -s bin/pam_smbpass.so /lib/security  in... samba or samba/bin dir :)
<Creeture> floating: Sure. Try it. me, I would've just aptitude install libpam-smbpass :)
<floating> seems to have worked. now the assignment wants me to edit /etc/pam.d/passwd ..i dont know why to edit it. it just says it is a conf file for shadow password.. hmhm, also i should edit /etc/pam.d/sshd ,but that file doesnt even exist.. wellwell
<Creeture> Best of luck figuring it out. I have to go pick up the kid.
<floating> man smb.conf | wc -l ; 7226 ; :o)
<keb> reading is an important skill
<TheSheep> searching with / even more so ;)
<cab86> anyone who can tell me how to fix a permission issue with my ati drivers?
<shane_> hi all
<cab86> welcome to the silence...
<shane_> thanks
<shane_> are you involved in xubuntu dev by any chance?
<PsynoKhi0> Hey, any tips on how to make my laptop harddrive run cooler? 53C idle doesn't seem great
<cab86> nope, i'm here seeking help...
<shane_> i would clean the fan for starters...
<shane_> whats the prob cab86?
<PsynoKhi0> on a laptop?
<keb> cab86 what error do you get?
<shane_> yes...
<keb> they say silence is golden
<shane_> PsynoKhi0: you will have to open the back/bottom of it...
<keb> make sure you are using the laptop on a hard surface, so that the air vents on the bottom are not blocked
<shane_> usually dust clogs up the fan and the heat radiator fins... which causes the heating..
<shane_> cleaning out the dust drops temps by at least 10 degrees C for me
<shane_> keb u involve in xubuntu dev work?
<keb> nope
<shane_> hm.. have you tried xubuntu hardy rc?
<keb> just downloaded it today
<PsynoKhi0> k thanks, bye
<shane_> have you installed it?
<keb> not yet
<shane_> it automatically installs open office... even though abiword is the default office suite...
<keb> lol we didnt around get to telling him about removing unneeded processes
<shane_> which is a huge bug IMO
<shane_> hehe
<keb> i'm hoping OOo got leaner and meaner like firefox3
<shane_> yeah...
<keb> for ubuntu OOo is default
<shane_> which is why ubiquity install OO
<cab86> <cab86> I originaly installed the ati ones manualy, didn't work, the commands would segfault, so I used envy, same result, I reinstalled the ATI ones differently, still didn't work... then i allowed the ones from the repos, then the commands worked
<cab86> great help those #Ubuntu ppl... left me in the same situation w/o even letting me finish telling them what was wrong
<cab86> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<cab86> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied)
<cab86> that's the error that I get
<keb> you must gave gotten kicked for paste-flooding
<cab86> no
<cab86> i left due to frustration
<Stroganoff> ati drivers can be frustrating.
<cab86> they work though
<cab86> only on sudo
<cab86> not regular usr
<cab86> therefore i cannot launch any opengl app w/o doing it as root
<Stroganoff> have you tried manually changing the permissions of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<cab86> yep, but it seems that they are right...
<cab86> again, i cannot see those permissions unless i'm in root
<Stroganoff> why not?
<cab86> regular user: ls: cannot access /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: Permission denied
<cab86> sudo: -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 15367112 2008-04-20 22:35 fglrx_dri.so
<cab86> now, from the gues i've looked at, this file has the correct permissions...
<Stroganoff> and what about /usr/lib/dri/
<Stroganoff> ?
<keb> can you ls -ltra /usr/lib/dri as a regular user?
<cab86> well i got those answer doing  ls -l /usr/lib/dri |grep fglrx_dri
<cab86> keb, nope, permission denied all accross the board
<keb> the the permissions on /usr/lib/dri are wrong
<keb> *then
<cab86> how could I be able to change them?
<keb> mine is drwxr-xr-x with root.root as the owner.group
<cab86> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       13 2008-04-20 23:09 dri -> /usr/lib/dri/
<cab86> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 15367112 2008-04-20 22:35 fglrx_dri.so
<cab86> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2138876 2008-04-05 18:06 i810_dri.so
<cab86> all the other files are as the last one
<keb> what about the directory /usr/lib/dri itself
<cab86>  sudo ls -l /usr/lib/dri   ???
<cab86>  sudo ls -l /usr/lib/dri   <<< that gave me those entries above
<cab86> i'm not sure how to check the directory itself
<cab86>  ls -l /usr/lib |grep dri
<cab86> drw-r--r--  2 root root     4096 2008-04-20 23:09 dri
<cab86> would that be correct?
<keb> that looks like the problem there
<keb> sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/dri
<cab86> ok, i'm giving that a try
<cab86> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 2008-04-20 23:09 dri
<cab86> brb, launching UrbanTerror
<keb> i'm not sure how you got that symlink
<cab86> which one?
<cab86> it kept saying 'file created'
<zellfaz1> anyone here play pMARS?
<cab86> aside from that... the drivers worked fine using sudo everytime
<zellfaz1> need some help compiling it
<cab86> compiz still not working though....   (that's another one that works fine using sudo)
<cab86> still opengl under user do not work
<cab86> ...loading libGL.so.1:
<cab86> Calling SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO)...
<cab86> SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) passed.
<cab86> Received signal 11, exiting...
<keb> thats in your Xorg.0.log ?
<cab86> do you want just the errors or the whole thing? where do you want it (i doubt flood protection in the channel would let me...)
<keb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cab86> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64046/
#xubuntu 2008-04-23
<cab86> no errors, just a bunch of warnings, but some warnings look concerning
<keb> i wonder if this should be so: (**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<cab86> I originaly had some issues trying to get a working xorg file, therefore I used an old one from the time The system was working fine with the previous ati drivers and i was able to --initial -f
<cab86> it used to tell me that the xorg file was invalid (something)
<keb> did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"  at some point?
<keb> it would generate a new xorg.conf file
<cab86> yep, but it would claim that file was also invalid
<keb> it might well have been
<keb> there might be a way to completely reinstall xorg so you get a fresh start on that
<cab86> since this last weekend i isntalled and uninstalled the drivers in different ways, some successfuly, other w/o sucess.. from different sources...    after looking at the different xorg files i noticed that the ones configured for the ati driver were all pretty much the same
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ping
<cab86> now when I say successfuly, i mean that they worked in sudo mode...
<cab86> because ever since I upped to hardy, i have not been able to get these working fine in regular user mode
<keb> cab86 did you check the launchpad bugs re: ATI drivers
<cab86> well, i didn't go through that specificaly,   I googled... and did find some of those.. (similar ones)
<cab86> similar bugs but those fixes (the permission related ones) did not apply to my case
<keb> it is possible there is a bug in Hardy wrt ATI video and the dev team should be informed.  one of them might be able to help you with a workaround too
<cab86> because i did them and still didn't do anything...
<zellfaz1> i have returned
<zellfaz1> sorry if i am interupting anything
<cab86> the most weird thing is that the issue is the same using the drivers from the repos, and ATI, both 8.3 and 8.4.. I even installed them using envy
<zellfaz1> i have a problem that has to do with a makefile, is anyone able to help
<cab86> what does the makefile not make? maybe i can help...
<zellfaz1> yes thats it
<zellfaz1> Linking pmars
<zellfaz1> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lvgagl
<zellfaz1> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<zellfaz1> make: *** [pmars] Error 1
<zellfaz1> i think i needed to edit a line in the make file and not just uncomment it
<zellfaz1> should i show the area i think has the problem?
<cab86> paste the makefile here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<keb> zellfaz1 you might be missing a development library
<cab86> or that.. :P
<zellfaz1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64049/
<zellfaz1> i made sure that i got SVGA
<zellfaz1> You will need the Linux SVGA library (libvga) version 1.12 or above  to compile pMARS for Linux (it may work with older libraries, but  I have not had an opportunity to test it).
<zellfaz1> thats from the readme
<zellfaz1>  You will have to link with -lvgagl -lvga. makefile already contains        a sample definition of LIB with these libraries.
<zellfaz1> again from the readme
<keb> zellfaz1 did you install libsvga1-dev ?
<zellfaz1> no
<zellfaz1> one moment while i install it
<keb> for each runtime library, there is a development version for compiling progs etc
<cab86> also, i don't know if this will help, but it seems someone had a similar issue before http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/50649-13-cant-compile-pmars
<zellfaz1> i saw that
<zellfaz1> it didnt look like the problem at the time
<zellfaz1> earlier i had a problem with even figuring out what to do in the first place
<zellfaz1> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<zellfaz1> make: *** [pmars] Error 1
<zellfaz1> it still doesnt make
<keb> you'll have to scroll back to find where the actual error is
<zellfaz1> any other ideas?
<zellfaz1> ok
<zellfaz1> one moment
<psych> will xubuntu install cd turn on wifi and etc?
<zellfaz1> i think so
<keb> it always did before
<zellfaz1> keb in the output it gave i didnt see anything noteworthy execpt a lot of undefined reference to
<keb> zellfaz1 what was the first of those
<zellfaz1> sim.c:(.text+0x2b3): undefined reference to `XFillRectangle'
<cab86> alright kiddos, good bye... i'm gonna give my ati issue a try some other day
<keb> zellfaz1 are you intending to use the compiled program on a console or in an X Window?
<zellfaz1> most likely through a terminal window
<zellfaz1> although i can use the console if i need too
<keb> you may be missing the X development libraries too
<keb> does that program have a configure script?  it is supposed to check all those dependencies
<zellfaz1> it does have a configure script i think
<zellfaz1> config.h?
<zellfaz1> should i send?
<keb> no just configure
<keb> configure generates the config.h
<psych> is 20gb enough ?
<zellfaz1> yes
<psych> is there an option between lilo or grub?
<zellfaz1> keb i have no configure script, just config.h
<zellfaz1> psych i dont think there is
<zellfaz1> i am prety sure you are given grub
<psych> which one it uses?
<psych> ic
<zellfaz1> grub
<zellfaz1> there may be a package to change that, i have never looked
<keb> it might have an autogen.sh script or some other mechanism to customize itself to the platform it is on
<zellfaz1> i dont see any
<zellfaz1> just a bunch of .h files .c files and .o files
<keb> ok let me look at that makefile
<zellfaz1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64049/
<keb> yep got it from above
<keb> thanks
<keb> if you want to use this program in a window, you have to uncomment the X11 line
<zellfaz1> uncommented
<keb> instead of the linux/svga line ;)
<zellfaz1> should i recomment that line?
<keb> yes
<keb> and you might have to install the X development libs
<zellfaz1> i think i have those installed
<keb> ok, then do a "make clean" and "make"
<zellfaz1> it worked
<zellfaz1> should i run make install now?
<keb> you could but i don't see an install target in the makefiule
<keb> just run it from where it is
<psych> ive 2gb ram
<keb>  ./pmars
<keb> psych : nice
<psych> is 1gb of swap enough?
<psych> i remember when using 512mb
<zellfaz1> ya
<psych> it was almost never used
<zellfaz1> 1 gb swap is plenty
<zellfaz1> your swap should be about half as much ram as you have
<keb> psych : i think if you want to do hibernation you need at least as much swap as RAM
<psych> oic
<keb> if you don't need hibernate, then almost any swap is good with that much ram
<zellfaz1> thanks keb for your help
<psych> idont think i wanna hibern.
<psych> ty guys
<psych> gonna cut my ntfs partition
<psych> and boot xubuntu cd
<keb> if you just want to try xubuntu, i think you can even install it into a folder in the ntfs partition.  not sure how though
<psych> hmm
<psych> i was using gentoo last time
<psych> xfce is very good
<psych> and now i wanna try something near my old debian :)
<shane2peru> hey I'm new to this xubuntu desktop, can anyone tell me how to see if my sound is setup?
<shane2peru> I installed a server and then xubuntu-desktop
<keb> put in a music cd
<keb> it should also have played a short sound at the login screen
<shane2peru> well, I mean I'm very used to gnome and usually click on the little speaker in the panel, however it isn't there.
<shane2peru> keb: hmm, I think I'm missing something then :)
<keb> you can check Applications -> Settings -> Mixer
<shane2peru> keb: ha ha, nope, no Mixer option, must be a missing package, I did install 8.04
<shane2peru> any idea on what the package name is?
<shane2peru> brb
<keb> oh, the menus might be different. dunno
<shane2peru> keb: that is where I would think it would be too, just not used to xfce
<shane2peru> it isn't in system either. :(
<keb> if you type lspci does it see your sound card?
<keb> *chipset
<shane2peru> yes, it appears when I do the lspci
<shane2peru> traditionally Ubuntu has always setup my sound correctly, keb
<keb> ok do the sound modules show up when you type lsmod ?
<keb> hmm
<keb> so it is just the deskop stuff that isnt working?
<keb> *desktop
<shane2peru> right, it does show up there.  appears to be just desktop stuff, not setup correctly
<shane2peru> I have tried xubuntu before, but thought it was ugly, I must say it has gotten nicer looking. :)
<shane2peru> except my clock and notifier are not in the right spot, they are pushed up against my menu, hmm?
<keb> no doubt they can be moved
<shane2peru> keb: do you drag them like in Gnome?  They didn't move when I tried that.
<keb> some of them you can right-clikc and select Move
<shane2peru> yeah, doesn't work, well, when I get done installing all of my 400mb of downloads I will do another update
<shane2peru> and try and find that sound package for xfce
<psych> rehi
<psych> seemed wifi worked
<psych> it found my lan
<keb> :)
<psych> but after i l/p
<psych> no ip in eth1
<keb> crikey. it takes forever to do the "Storing language..." part of Base system installation, on an old system
<shane2peru> hey how do I enable compiz on xubuntu?
<keb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/XubuntuDesktop?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=comp-menu.png
<shane2peru> thanks keb
<keb> cheers
<shane2peru> can the square thing be enabled?
<shane2peru> ahh, I'll figure it out tomorrow. thanks again for the help keb I'm outta here.
 * shane2peru runs off to get some sleep
<keb> nite
<zoredache> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alado> is  new xubuntu also coming out tomorrow, or is it just ubuntu?
<keb> lol. 8 hours later, xubuntu 8.04 install is still "Configuring language-pack-en-base"
<keb> i guess it isnt meant to run on 64MB of RAM
<aron> Ho
<aron> Anyone have any knowledge about webserver etc?
<TheSheep> aron: yes, why?
<TheSheep> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<clintc_> I have an old Thinkpad e90 - it's got a pII running at 333mhertz and 132megs of ram - would xubuntu run decently on this old laptop?
<maxamillion> clintc_: yes
<TheSheep> clintc_: depends on what you want to do on it, movies might be a little jumpy ;)
<maxamillion> clintc_: certain "heavier" applications will show a little lag and i would be sure to make a decent sized swap partition
<maxamillion> ah yes ... movies
<maxamillion> TheSheep: !
<maxamillion> :D
<TheSheep> should be no problem if you are used to comic books though ;)
<maxamillion> clintc_: you will need the alternate installer
<maxamillion> oh, gotta run ... have a meeting
<clintc_> probably would stick to audio media, web surfing, email, etc..
<clintc_> why will I need the alternate installer?
<TheSheep> clintc_: the livecd installer needs more ram
<clintc_> TheSheep: ah ok... that makes sense
<TheSheep> you see, livecd already takes a lot of ram, running an installer in it takes even more
<clintc_> should I go for the latest release or use 7.10?
<clintc_> to clarify - should I use the imminent new release 8.04 or stick to the tried and true 7.10?
<TheSheep> clintc_: it's released tomorrow
<TheSheep> clintc_: and it's going to be a long time support release (at least in Ubuntu), so this might mean it will be more stable
<clintc_> TheSheep: right... just looking for some opinions about which release to use... 132megs is pretty tight... new stuff tends to be heavier
<clintc_> if the 8.04 memory footprint is a lot bigger than 7.10, I would like to use it
<clintc_> c/is a lot/is not a lot/
<TheSheep> well, I switched to 64 bits with 8.04, so the footprint is bigger, but not necessarily because of the release
<TheSheep> the new firefox is much lighter though
<clintc_> wow a new browser release that is lighter - I think that may be a first :)
<cody-somerville> Almost all the testing required to release Xubuntu 8.04 is done!! Help fill in the gap at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all !! :)
<TheSheep> all testers get a an iso image of xubuntu for free!
<cody-somerville> :D
<siggjen> SIGN ME ON! (:
<S0210> Hi! I use Hardy. How can I find a file? Is there a general purpose file name searcher?
<Stroganoff> yes
<psych> is there any new version comming soon ?
<totalwormface> new version of what?
<psych> xubuntu
<totalwormface> in april :]
<totalwormface> so yes, very soon
<danielm> tomorrow :)
<totalwormface> lol
 * totalwormface didn't know the exact date
<psych> danielm, xubuntu too ?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know when FF 2.0.0.14 might be available in the Xubuntu repositories?
<zoredache> Geoffrey2: accouring to packages.ubuntu.com it is there already
<Geoffrey2> ok, thanks....update manager was insisting there was no update, so I did an apt-get update and then it found the newer version
<Hameleon_X> by the way, when xubuntu 8.04 is going to be available?
<cody-somerville> Hameleon_X, It is being released tomorrow
<Hameleon_X> thanks
<floating> is a virtual machine portable ?
<floating> if i make a virtual machine, can i use it elsewhere... oh well, i guess it takes like 4gb minimum though
<floating> like its 1 file that i can open up elsewhere with its settings in place ?
<grothesk_> Hi!
<grothesk_> What is going to be the default image viewer in xubuntu Hardy?
<cody-somerville> grothesk_, Ristretto
<grothesk_> thx
<thinkmassive> floating: yes, that is correct
<thinkmassive> you can make the hard disk image any size you want, and you can set it to only allocate space as necessary
<x1250> I installed xfce4 metapackage, but have no sound. I installed pulseaudio server, but I still have no sound. I didn't install xubuntu-desktop, too bloated for me
<x1250> xfce4-mixer looks ok
<zoredache> why not install the xubuntu-desktop and see if things work... you could do a dpkg --get-selections before installing so you'll know what was added
<x1250> yup, I'll do that
<nakora> i use xubuntu 7.0 and i want to deinstall dvd + rw-tools, but he says, he must remove xubuntu-desktop as well... is it wise, to do that?
<nakora> i dont have any optical drive, so i wont use this ever.. but whats with the xubuntu desktop?
<grothesk_> Just reinstall xubuntu-desktop prior to any upgrade to upcoming versions of xubuntu.
<floating> how should i proceed with this situation: i have a xubuntu on ext3 partition on begin of disk. it has 3.3gb used and 80mb free space. then i have 12gb free space in the end of disk. if i just make a ext3 partition there, i will eventually(soon) end in troubles when i install stuff, since many apt-get points to this ext3 where xubuntu root is
<nakora> well.. everything looks the same it was before... whats the xubuntu-desktop for?
<quittt> hello
<quittt> how do I edit my XFCE menu?
<quittt> I want to remove a link from Acessories...
<quittt> why my other partitions do not appear on desktop?
<quittt> hey
<quittt> why my other partitions do not appear on the desktop, since they're mounted????
<floating> in linux is it safe to plug/unplug usb sticks that requires "safely remove hardware" wizard in windows ?
<thinkmassive> quittt: look here: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<thinkmassive> quittt: also here: https://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/04/howto-remove-menu-entries-from-the-system-menu/
<thinkmassive> floating: wait until it's done copying, then it should be safe
<thinkmassive> if the usb stick has a light it should probably be out
<floating> i have a usb dvb-t dongle
<floating> i need to plug/unplug it often
<floating> in windows i have to do the "remove safely thing"
<thinkmassive> oh, that's a strange one (I haven't seen it before, just googled it)
<thinkmassive> does it have a sound card?
<floating> idonno
<thinkmassive> looks pretty cool
<quittt> thinkmassive, and what about the partitions icons on desktop?
<thinkmassive> they aren't appearing?
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats the edit command in xubuntu
<quittt> thinkmassive, I want to edit the formal menu
<quittt> thinkmassive, the menu that does not appear on the options
<thinkmassive> UBUNTUJAY123: mousepad
<thinkmassive> or you can use vi
<thinkmassive> quittt: you mean you click "edit menu" and the part you want to edit says "--- include ---         system" ?
<quittt> yes!
<thinkmassive> quittt: look at the second link I sent you
<UBUNTUJAY123> xubuntu is faster right
<zoredache> faster then what, when you are running what, on what type of hardware?
<zoredache> given enough system resources... after the desktop enviroment is loaded it doesn't seem like there should be a big difference in running applications...
<thinkmassive> xubuntu is faster than light
<thinkmassive> there is a difference, having a bunch of gadgets running takes ram and cpu
<zoredache> yes, but if you have 4gb of ram a gadget or two probably wouldn't be noticeable or measurable....
<thinkmassive> cpu isn't ram
<thinkmassive> basically, yeah you're right, having a top end system means you can run whatever desktop you want
<thinkmassive> I have 2gb ram and dual core, but I still choose xfce because it feels more lightweight than gnome or kde, but it's at least as easily customized
<zoredache> the point I was trying to make (badly) is memory hogs like firefox 2.x will be slow pretty much everywhere...  How well an application is written can have an impact
<thinkmassive> haha true
<thinkmassive> look at less porn :-P
<thinkmassive> firefox runs much smoother
<quittt> done
<thinkmassive> and you can actually adjust firefox so it doesn't keep the last 10 pages viewed in every tab in the cache
<quittt> but I still have the problem of the partitions
<quittt> they are mounted
<quittt> but they do not appear on the desktop!!
<zoredache> I am still annoyed that firefox can't handle me having 80 tabs open at once...
<thinkmassive> of course, you can tweak firefox in any distro
<thinkmassive> hahaha
<thinkmassive> quitt: you can add an item to the panel called "Mount Devices" that might help
<quittt> thinkmassive, where?
<thinkmassive> right-click on one of your panels and select "Add new item"
<quittt> hey
<quittt> I want what I had before
#xubuntu 2008-04-24
<quittt> why the devices do not appear on desktop?!?!!
<quittt> HELLO
<MiKa^> greetings from Malaysia!
<punkn00dlez> Quick question for anyone who's free...?
<punkn00dlez> Hello?
<MiKa^> gd morning.
<MiKa^> well, it's morning over here GMT +8
<punkn00dlez> Morning. Afternoon here. I think GMT -5 maybe?
<MiKa^> oh
<MiKa^> i dont know if i can help, im a xubuntu user for 5 months only
<punkn00dlez> US Eastern Daylight Time...wanna try anyway?
<MiKa^> ok
<punkn00dlez> Alright, I have a blank disk in my CDRW drive and I can see the icon on my desktop, however whenever i click on it, it tells me I must be root to mount it. How do I mount it under root?
<MiKa^> erm, sudo mount?
<punkn00dlez> Means nothing to me, unfortunately, I've been on Ubuntu for about 3 months or so.
<MiKa^> hrm..
<punkn00dlez> At least I finally got rid of Windows.
<MiKa^> i have been using xubuntu on usb
<MiKa^> not a full install
<MiKa^> let's see..
<zoredache> why would you be trying to mount a blank disk?  if it is blank there is nothing to mount
<punkn00dlez> I want to mount the drive, so I can burn a cd
<punkn00dlez> It won't automount
<zoredache> you don't need to mount the disk to burn too it
<zoredache> almost all cdwriter software works through cdrecord which needs the media to NOT be mounted
<punkn00dlez> I kept trying to burn it, but it keeps telling me there's no drive there.
<zoredache> what program are you trying to burn with, what are you trying to burn, and does it say what 'there' is
<punkn00dlez> Hold on a sec.
<MiKa^> ah.. this is a question which i cannot help... i never burned discs before
<punkn00dlez> Never huh? Interesting. I'm trying to use K3b because I have a playlist saved with K3b and it tells me this:
<punkn00dlez> No CD/DVD writer found.
<punkn00dlez> K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features like audio track extraction or audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.
<punkn00dlez> No idea huh?
<zoredache> I am not familiar with k3b......  I generally just use cdrecord directly
<punkn00dlez> Dang. I'm asking the Ubuntu channel now.
<MiKa^> for the past 5 months i have been sticking to google for help
<zoredache> so does k3b see your writer under settings->configure->devices?
<punkn00dlez> I don't think so, hold on a sec.
<zoredache> and are you in the cdrom group?
<punkn00dlez> And google hasn't helped much with this question. Always my first stop.
<punkn00dlez> Don't know what that means either.
<zoredache> from a terminak do a grep 'cdrom:' /etc/group and see if your login id is listed
<punkn00dlez> Talk to me like I'm stupid, I won't mind. Haven't been on Linux long at all.
<zoredache> start a terminal and run the command:  grep 'cdrom:' /etc/group
<zoredache> you should see something like cdrom:x:24:punkn00dlez,haldaemon
<floating> when is next big xubuntu release come ?
<floating> some 8.x ?
<MiKa^> i think today?
<MiKa^> if not mistaken
<floating> really ?
<floating> from 7.10 to 8.x is coming today? :D
<zoredache> I think you could download the rc now... I doubt there will be any major changes..
<MiKa^> well im still waiting...
<MiKa^> anyway, going off to uni
<MiKa^> see ya guys soon
 * MiKa^ camps here
<floating> i have never upgraded ubuntu version, i wonder how complicated that could be
<floating> i bet fresh install of 8.x is recommended?
<zoredache> upgrading is pretty easy asuming you stuck to official sources for most of your software
<zoredache> all you should have to do is run - update-manager -d
<floating> the downside of linux is the making of fresh install and getting back to your old configurations
<floating> have to install and configure many things
<thinkmassive> you don't keep backups?
<zoredache> floating: if you have a good backup of /etc, and /home that redoing things is usually easy
<floating> hmm
<thinkmassive> yeah, most of your customizations are probably stored in hidden files in your home dir
<floating> if have many software installed from sources, installing those again takes time
<zoredache> floating: depending how/where they got installed, you may only need to copy files
<thinkmassive> if you have many app's compiled from source then you probably recompile often
<thinkmassive> assuming you're using *ubuntu, that is
<zoredache> of course I tend to write myself a script to compile a package... that way I can repeat the compile at any point in time
<thinkmassive> or any debian-based distro, considering how many app's are in the repository
<thinkmassive> you mean a make script?
<zoredache> no... I mean I frequently want to run configure with lots of options
<thinkmassive> ohh gotcha
<zoredache> so I write a script that runs configure with all the options... so i don't forget what I did
<thinkmassive> very good idea
<thinkmassive> also handy for deploying identical configs to multiple machiens
<zoredache> of course when i am really serious about something I take the time to actually make a debian package
<zoredache> it really is pretty easy once you understand all the parts involved
<thinkmassive> welp I'm out
<thinkmassive> south park tonight :-D
<xork> Hello! I'm trying to install from an alternate install cd to a powerbook g3
<xork> and i get an error "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<xork> but.. i'm booted off of the CD-ROM drive.
<xork> any ideas?
<aaron> Can someone tell me why every link for xubuntu 8.04 is 404?
<crimsun> because it hasn't been released yet?
<aaron> The beta
<crimsun> because the RC is available?
<aaron> No links on the main page
<crimsun> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/rc/ ?
<aaron> Well, couldnt find that link anywhere on xubuntu.com
<crimsun> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/804rc
<j1mc> is anyone in here running hardy?
<j1mc> xubuntu hardy?
<j1mc> let me know if you are running it.  thanks.
<homebrewcider> hey there, every time I log in, i get a pretty much blank desktop. I have to go Applications>settings>desktop settings, and click "allow xfce to manage the desktop" to get my picture and icons back, the setting won't stay from one session to the next
<owen1> is it risky to get rid of gnome (apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop)?
<j1mc> owen1: if you have xubuntu installed, no.  i would recommend installing the xubuntu-desktop though
<owen1> j1mc: i had ubuntu and installed xubuntu (apt-get). i am happy with xubuntu and want to get rid of unused packages.
<owen1> j1mc: can i do apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop? is it risky?
<owen1> j1mc: will i still get updates ect?
<owen1> ect?
<owen1> etc
<j1mc> owen1: i would probably recommend doing it from a terminal - pressing ctrl-alt-f3, and doing "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<j1mc> it would not be risky
<owen1> j1mc: ok. i already have xubuntu-desktop. why do i need to install it again?
<j1mc> i dunno... maybe just do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall" to make sure everything is still there after you remove ubuntu-desktop?  i'm not a total expert, but it couldn't hurt.  it won't overwrite any of your config files.
<owen1> j1mc: ok. thank you.
<zoredache> removing ubuntu-desktiop will not make all the extra packages go away...  You would want to also try running apt-get autoremove after getting rid of ubuntu-desktop
<owen1> is vinagre only available on the website?
<owen1> why can't i get from apt-get?
<owen1> what pdf viewer do u use?
<freerise> i have xubuntu 7.04 i believe. can synaptic upgrde me to the current release?
<freerise> or just to feisty upgrades?
<j1mc> freerise: you would have to upgrade to 7.10 and then 8.04
<j1mc> there is no direct upgrade path from 7.04.  :(
<j1mc> it might be better to back up your data and do a new install.  ??  maybe
<freerise> ah, ok
<freerise> really i have no real data, this is a young fs
<j1mc> good luck!
<j1mc> ah, ok
<freerise> i have just been running synaptic over night to upgrade and install gnome stuff
<Arky44> Hello all :) Is there a way to enable graphics similar to those in GNOME?
<blacklabelsk8> I'm sure its not that difficult to get gnome, #apt-get install gdm ?
<blacklabelsk8> or like icons/theme?
<Arky44> Well, I recently installed the Xfce environment on Ubuntu so that I can switch to Xubuntu at login, but I was wondering if the Compiz Fusion (I think that's what it is) effects could somehow be enabled
<Arky44> Like the dragging effects, minimizing, maximizing, etc.
<mrwislr> was hoping someone here could help me trouble shoot a possible problem on my site
<owen1> is xubuntu have a pdf viewer?
<owen1> i can't open pdfs..
<owen1> is anyone here?
<owen1> i just got xubuntu and can't open pdfs. anyone?
<owen1> is there a default app for pdf?
<nakora> owen1 :i guess its evince document viewer
<nakora> cant remember, installing this, but its working
 * Linuturk pokes #xubuntu
<anarchtic> I have big problem
<Linuturk> we only accept little problems here
<anarchtic> I install 8.04 server, then update, then install xubuntu-desktop, then after login gdm, i get wallpaper and a terminal with no window borders, and no panels
<anarchtic> *8.04 server rc
<anarchtic> problem fixed, xubuntu-desktop does not set xfce as default session
<alado> is xubuntu also gonna be released today?
<ere4si> xubuntu is a community run os - it be released a little later
<ere4si> *might
<alado> ok, i'll try out ubuntu then for a few days, have to fill up my newly partitioned hdd, dont want it to get cold :)
<ere4si> hehe
<MiKa^> hey guys
<MiKa^> recently my quit button on the top panel cant be used to logout my user
<MiKa^> usually we shud get a dialog with the logout, swtich user, restart, shutdown optinos
<MiKa^> optoins*
<MiKa^> options*
<MiKa^> but i get a dialog box asking me to quit the xfce panel
<MiKa^> and the quit option in the applications menu doesnt do anything either
<MiKa^> the only way i could shutdown properly was by using the 'shutdown -h now' command or 'poweroff'
<MiKa^> recently my quit button on the top panel cant be used to logout my user
<MiKa^> usually we shud get a dialog with the logout, swtich user, restart, shutdown options
<MiKa^> but i get a dialog box asking me to quit the xfce panel
<MiKa^> and the quit option in the applications menu doesnt do anything either
<MiKa^> the only way i could shutdown properly was by using the 'shutdown -h now' command or 'poweroff'
<MiKa^> is there any fix to this?
<TheSheep> MiKa^: this happens when the panel wasn't started with the whole desktop at login, but was started later, separately
<kennethr> is there a server version of xubuntu?
<totalwormface> yes
<MiKa^> but how could it be?
<totalwormface> ohh xubuntu
<MiKa^> i didnt do any settings to make it run like that
<totalwormface> kennethr: you can just get the server version of ubuntu and install xfce on that
<kennethr> totalwormface: can I run ubuntu w/out any X?
<TheSheep> kennethr: yes, that's wat the server version does
<MiKa^> TheSheep: so what can i do to fix this problem?
<totalwormface> but you can't run xubuntu without x :P
<TheSheep> MiKa^: no idea, you could try deleting your session files in ~/.cache/sessions and relogging
<MiKa^> will try, thx
<Odd-rationale> Wow. This channel is really calm...
<freerise> what am i missing to compile apps?
<freerise> ./configure
<freerise> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Odd-rationale> freerise: you have build-essential installed?
<freerise> think a make clean will fix it?
<freerise> Odd-rationale: not sure
<freerise> i'll chk
<Odd-rationale> freerise: did you install build-essential? sudo apt-get install build-essential
<freerise> i was using synaptic
<Odd-rationale> freerise: that is fine
<TheSheep> permission denied to the /bin/sh?
<TheSheep> looks like the system is pretty much broken
<freerise> i know?
<freerise> build-essential is installed
<freerise> Reading state information... Done
<freerise> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Odd-rationale> freerise: did you run as root?
<freerise> sudo
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: configure shouldn't be run as root
<freerise> you mean my compile?
<freerise> i did it as user
<Odd-rationale> ok. dunno then. sorry.
<TheSheep> freerise: can you run /bin/sh at all?
<freerise> i'll see
<freerise> seems so
<freerise> joe@spinup:~$ /bin/sh
<freerise> $
<TheSheep> what does the first line of that configure script say?
<freerise> #! /bin/sh
<freerise> #
<freerise> # Original version (C) 2000 Pontscho/fresh!mindworkz
<freerise> #                      pontscho@makacs.poliod.hu
<TheSheep> ok, edit it and remove that space between #! and /bin/sh
<freerise> oh? huh
<TheSheep> you can submit a bug report to the author of this application
<freerise> same error
<TheSheep> hmm... no space after the /bin/sh?
<freerise> #!/bin/sh
<freerise> #
<freerise> # Original version (C) 2000 Pontscho/fresh!mindworkz
<freerise> oh, i'll check that
<TheSheep> what if you run it with 'sh configure' ?
<freerise> TheSheep: it runs?!? what does that mean?
<TheSheep> there is something wrong with that first line
<TheSheep> maybe dos newline, maybe some other whitespace character that we cannot see
<TheSheep> gotta run
<freerise> i checked with vim and there is no trailing space
<freerise> thanks TheSheep
<freerise> i dont suppose that it could have anything to do with the fact that i de-tared in slackware
<freerise> wow, i wonder what the problem is
<freerise> joe@spinup:/media/disk/home/joe/SVN/mplayer$ make
<freerise> ./version.sh `cc -dumpversion`
<freerise> /bin/sh: ./version.sh: Permission denied
<freerise> make: *** [version.h] Error 126
<freerise> make isn't getting anywhere either :((
<freerise> i have to run too. i'll have to get back to this later
<freerise> thanks all :) later
<Odd-rationale> freerise: try changing #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<Odd-rationale> hey, cody-somerville. Great Job!!!
<cody-somerville> Thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> can't wait!
<cody-somerville> Be sure to thank the rest of the team! It wouldn't be possible w/o them
<cody-somerville> Release party is in #ubuntu-release-party btw!
<cody-somerville> Go spread Xubuntu joy and love! :D
<Odd-rationale> I know. I'm there
<skep> will do :)
<skep> this channel is a haven of silence to relax from the party-channel ;)
<Odd-rationale> yep. it hasn't even grown...
<cody-somerville> hehe.
<Odd-rationale> #ubuntu is almost up to 1600 peeps O.O
<cody-somerville> I'm sure we'll get some more folks rolling in as the day goes on. :)
<Odd-rationale> you plan on releaseing very soon after the official ubuntu?
<skep> i hope..all my machines run on xubuntu
<bgergo94> hi
<bgergo94> when will the xubuntu 8.04 arrive?
<grothesk> Next week.
<skep> thats the million dollar..err..euro..question
<floating> hi. i want to extend my ext3 partition where my xubuntu install is. however there is swap space right after the xubuntu install. can i remove the swap space and ext3 over it, and make new swap space after that ?
<floating> with simple partition magic 8 extend/ make partition tool
<bgergo94> and will it have hungarian interface?
<grothesk> bgergo94: Sure.
<bgergo94> OK
<bgergo94> thanks
<bgergo94> i asked it anywhere: when will the asus eeepc arrive to hungary?
<cpk1> is there a way to get each workspace to have a different background? (like in kde)
<TheSheep> cpk1: no
<cpk1> rats
<cpk1> is it sad that that is a major bummer for me?
<grothesk> Different backgrounds is a showstopper?
<grothesk> Man, you got the priorities right.
<cpk1> ahaha well, it would have been nice, I am still giving it the full run through it deserves though dont worry
<MiKa^> rargh
<MiKa^> my usb xubuntu gav me so much problems
<MiKa^> that im rebuilding it from scratch... for the third time this week
<Odd-rationale> cpk1: check wallpapoz (for gnome though). not sure if it works in xfce: http://www.getdeb.net/app/wallpapoz
<cpk1> the biggest block for me right now is I am comfortable in my kde zone and need to figure out how to do everything again
<cody-somerville> Release party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<cpk1> thanks Odd-rationale
<skep> only a party yet.. ;-)
<skep> anyway..time to get yet another coffee...
<MiKa^> anyone uses xubuntu on USB pendrive here?
<cody-somerville> I haven't but I've heard of people doing it, MiKa^
<MiKa^> well, i have been using it all the time
<MiKa^> just wanted to see if there's anyone who does it too :)
<MiKa^> my uni computers are full of viruses
<MiKa^> so i run my own xubuntu
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, I bet I'm like the 17826487346th to ask today but... any ETA? :D
<grothesk> Next week.
<PsynoKhi0> uh?
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> Soon! :D
<PsynoKhi0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ there's 8.04 there but the homepage doesn't say anything
<cody-somerville> That isn't the official image.
<cody-somerville> Please don't post links until we announce it is ready ;]
<PsynoKhi0> cody-somerville: my bad, got the link from another ubuntu site claiming HH is out...
<PsynoKhi0> no harm intended
<cody-somerville> no problem :)
<PsynoKhi0> btw, how does a CD upgrade manages packages that are not included in th standard ISO?
<cody-somerville> It'll look to the internet
<PsynoKhi0> do I get an update reminder when I connect later?
<cody-somerville> Yup
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> oh and how about rep keys I added manually (.e.g Wine)
 * cody-somerville nods.
<skep> ubuntu is out now..
<skep> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-April/000111.html
<skep> now we have to wait for the official xubuntu release
<TheSheep> http://www.xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release
<TheSheep> access denied
<TheSheep> hehe
<skep> yeah :)
<Odd-rationale> connection time out on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<totalwormface> :]
<totalwormface> it's always busy on release days
<cody-somerville> Hello everyone!
<cody-somerville> I have an announcement to make!
<TheSheep> ...
<skep> ...
<Odd-rationale> ...
<skep> access denied is gone
<Stroganoff> ...
<cody-somerville> I'm proud to announce that Xubuntu 8.04 is released!! :D
<Odd-rationale> hurray!!!!
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<grothesk> I'm seeding it right now.
<Stroganoff> *cough*
<PsynoKhi0> (<-.-)
<PsynoKhi0> (-.->)
<skep> congratulations and many thanks to the xubuntu team
<TheSheep> the screenshot is a tad big...
<PsynoKhi0> like my "Travolta in Pulp Fiction" smilie?
<PsynoKhi0> aye thanks!
 * cody-somerville notes that the release announcement page still need a little tender love and care ;]
<totalwormface> hurrahh
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<skep> mirrors still syncing?
 * cody-somerville nods.
<skep> nevermind..now i can wait some minutes more..
<MiKa^> uh wait... which to download? alternate or desktop?
<cody-somerville> Please use torrents
<cody-somerville> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<cody-somerville> MiKa^, Alternate is a text-based installer (good for older systems)
<cody-somerville> The desktop is the desktop installer/live cd
<MiKa^> oh ok thx
<cody-somerville> You require atleast 192mb of ram to install from the live cd.
<skep> are the torrents there the correct ones?
<cody-somerville> I believe so, yes.
<MiKa^> whee torrenting
<PsynoKhi0> cody-somerville: file sizes don't match
<MiKa^> o.O
<PsynoKhi0> ah nope.... SUF
<cody-somerville> SUF?
<PsynoKhi0> Stupid User Failure
<cody-somerville> Ah.
<cody-somerville> So everything is good? :)
<PsynoKhi0> cody-somerville: actually, I clicked on the Torrent link: http://www.xubuntu.org/get#hardy
<cody-somerville> doh
<PsynoKhi0> and it sent me to Gutsy D/L torrent page
<Linuturk> lol
<cody-somerville> Updated link
<C|-|R15> anyone got link for xubuntu new release on torrent?
<cody-somerville> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/
<Linuturk> cody-somerville: US Hardy mirror down?
<PsynoKhi0> cody-somerville: thanks :) I thought "dang this IS a fast connection me got today" ;)
<cody-somerville> hehe
<cody-somerville> Linuturk, Hardy was just released.
<cody-somerville> Linuturk, Mirrors haven't synced yet.
<Linuturk> ah
<Linuturk> k
 * grothesk ist seeding ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu as alternate aswell as desktop iso.
<C|-|R15> thanks cody
<Linuturk> wow, these servers are hammered
<grothesk> Linuturk: Use torrent.
<cody-somerville> Cheers everyone!! :)
<Linuturk> lol, I am . . . getting the torrent file is taking a long time ;p
<grothesk> Using hammered Servers will take even longer. Believe me.
<PsynoKhi0> darnit, utorrent acting up
<grothesk> µtorrent?
<PsynoKhi0> ye
<PsynoKhi0> nvm fixed
<Stroganoff> please confirm and post logfiles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/202959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202959 in debian-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ben_Cs> hello
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<Odd-rationale> Ben_Cs: Hi
<MiKa^> good day
<Ben_Cs> i installed hardy when it became release candidate. and kept it updated. one of the updates deleted update manager. so i don't know if i can upgrade to the "hardy release" version, and how.
<Ben_Cs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , does nothing
<MiKa^> o.O
<Ben_Cs> anyone please?
<MiKa^> im sorry but i cant help
<soren> Ben_Cs: If you installed the RC and kept i updated, then you're already running the final release.
<grothesk> Ben_Cs: No need to upgrade anything, Ben_Cs
<soren> Ben_Cs: And then, obviously, there's nothing to upgrade.
<Ben_Cs> soren: so why one of the updates removed the update manager?
<soren> Dunno.
<soren> Still, if apt-get dist-upgrade is silent, then you're fine.
<grothesk> If your sources.list is alright...
<jarnos> Hello. how can you keep Firefox bookmarks  from Gutsy if you want to install Hardy using Desktop CD?
<Ben_Cs> ok thNKA
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<h4mx0r> jarnos: export them, go to manage bookmarks and choose file then export
<h4mx0r> jarnos: there also a lot of settings in your /home/user directory with a period in front of them enable hidden file viewing to grab some of them if you want too
<jarnos> h4mx0r: Thanks :)
<h4mx0r> jarnos: no prob
<Ben_Cs> well i installed back the update-manager package that was removed on one update. how do i make it, like it was before, that is sits in tray icon and checks for updates periodically?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: settings->autostarted applications
<MiKa^> u mean it can actually sit in the tray just by autostarting it?
<PsynoKhi0> we could use more seeds :}
<MiKa^> agree
<MiKa^> but well, it just came out
<grothesk> I'm seeding, I'm seeding...
<MiKa^> uh, can anyone direct me to the xubuntu general channel again?
<PsynoKhi0> MiKa^ you mean ubuntu?
<MiKa^> urm... xubuntu?
<MiKa^> ah nvm i got it from the website
<PsynoKhi0> nvm thought this was the only xubuntu-related one :P
<MiKa^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/IRC
 * PsynoKhi0 hands out shovels.... "Plant, dang it!" :P
<MiKa^> wo? planting?
<Ben_Cs> ubuntu-manager is at auto-started apps, but it opens regulary insteD OF SITTING IN TRAY
<MiKa^> well that's what i was thinking too
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: how do i make update-manager in tray?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it displays a tray icon when there is an update
<TheSheep> patience, grasshopper
<grothesk> What about the LTS Statis of xubuntu?
<grothesk> Is Hardy LTS?
<MiKa^> well, AFAIK, yes it is
<MiKa^> or maybe it's only for ubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> advertised as such on the webbie
<MiKa^> someone pls correct me
<PsynoKhi0> KDEs hardy isn't
<PsynoKhi0> x/ubuntu 8.04 are afaik, not kubuntu
<grothesk> Ok.
<MiKa^> thx
<MiKa^> for some reason i do not like KDE at all
<PsynoKhi0> makes you wonder though... what if you install x/ubuntu 8.04 then d/l kde-desktop, do you lose the LTS?
<MiKa^> ahha.
<PsynoKhi0> hmmm sometimes I feel sort of a specialist in "why the hell would you do that in the first place" kind of questions :P
<clintc_> anyone got a stable torrent tracker for xubuntu 386
<diginux> can someone please tell me the name of the new screen resolution program for hardy?
<diginux> ie: the command line name
<MiKa^> does anyone have any image which i can proudly show off such as "I AM A LINUX USER!"?
<PsynoKhi0> MiKa^ http://anarka.org/files/Linux_Wallpapers/NeverBeAlone_1600x1200.jpg
<diginux> so no one knows the command for the new program to change the screen resolution in hardy?
<MiKa^> PsynoKhi0: not what i expected, but thanks anyway
<PsynoKhi0> MiKa^: uh np
<Wizz> hello, i just installed network manager but i dont know how to get it runnig, where does it install? i used the add/remove tool
<TheSheep> Wizz: I think that it runs at startup and appears next to your clock
<PsynoKhi0> Wizz: can you launch nm-applet?
<Wizz> no, it doesn't run at startup
<PsynoKhi0> and check your autostarted apps
<Wizz> how do i launch the applet?
<PsynoKhi0> alt+f2, sudo nm-applet maybe
<PsynoKhi0> uh wait
<PsynoKhi0> from a  terminal rather
<Wizz> hey!
<Wizz> it worked
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<thinkmassive> diginux: you can't just use the Display Preferences under Settings?
<Wizz> hmm, not really
<PsynoKhi0> D:
<Wizz> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<diginux> thinkmassive: is that the "new program"? i was hoping for more.. like screen rotation, external monitor, etc.
<Wizz> what does that mean?
<cody-somerville> Wizz, Where do you see that and in what version?
<Wizz> in the terminal after writing sudo nm-applet, i use Xubuntu 7.03 i think
<Wizz> cody-somerville:  in the terminal after writing sudo nm-applet, i use Xubuntu 7.03 i think
<grothesk> Wizz: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Wizz> hey! cool, i run Ubuntu 7.04
<diginux> how can no one know the name of this new program? its stated about in the release notes and everything "..brings a new Screen Resolution utility that allows users to dynamically configure the resolution, refresh rate, and rotation of a second monitor."
<diginux> I don't see it listed in help, and googling hasn't been helpful so far
<AaronMT> Can I get a link to the amd64 bit torrent, I cant even load the mirror list
<cody-somerville> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/ doens't load for you?
<AaronMT> Timed out
<AaronMT> There we go, 8 weeks remaining
<PsynoKhi0> btw... how about the md5?
<thinkmassive> diginux: Settings -> Screens and Graphics
<thinkmassive> I can't remember where desktop compositing is
<diginux> thinkmassive: i dont have a screens and graphics.. it disappeared when i upgraded to hardy
<PsynoKhi0> thinkmassive: under one of the windows settings menu
<diginux> i get to xfce settings manager, using xfce-settings-show
<PsynoKhi0> if we're thinking about the same thing
<diginux> then the only related thing i see is display
<diginux> is the screen and graphics not part of the xfce settings manager?
<edistar> hi, can you help me? I have a laptop here with 600mhz and 128mb ram.. so I thought xfce would be perfect. now it says on the website I need 192mb to install and 128 to run? how do I install with only 128mb installed?
<diginux> if so, could someone tell me the command line for it? because i had personalized my right click menu heavily, and with the upgrade of xfce 4.4, everything in Settings-> pretty much disappeared :(
<edistar> if I install ubuntu alternative (text-based) and then install a package a la xfce-desktop, do I get everything'd get if I installed xubuntu?
<chewit> ﻿does anyone know if people using 8.04RC get an update today to the final release
<diginux> chewit: I am also wondering that myself..
<MiKa^> well
<PsynoKhi0> someone said ealier that the updated RC doesn't need upgrade
<MiKa^> they did say we can upgrade from 7.10 and 6.06
<cody-somerville> PsynoKhi0, correct
<MiKa^> i think i will go try upgrading my 7.10 later
<chewit> diginux, in sys monitor it says release 8.04
<MiKa^> do i have to be root to upgrade?
<MiKa^> or any user with root priviledges?
<diginux> chewit: yeah, i saw that too, so i figured we dont nee dto
<cody-somerville> MiKa^, It'll ask you for your password if you use the update-manager
<MiKa^> ooh ok
<MiKa^> thx
<chewit> diginux, also do u still have all the gusty software sources
<edistar> is there anything like xubuntu alternate?
<cody-somerville> edistar, What do you mean?
<MiKa^> i think there is?
<diginux> chewit: I do not
<PsynoKhi0> should be, otherwise I'm d/ling 577 MB of thin air :D
<chewit> ah
<chewit> i still do
<PsynoKhi0> 557MB even
<diginux> chewit: i only switched to hardy beta within the last week
<chewit> but i do have the hardy ones as well
<diginux> chewit: when did you switch?
<PsynoKhi0> funny that this release is sizeably smaller than gutsy
<chewit> yesturday
<diginux> oh weird
<diginux> i think the updater is supposed to switch out the gutsy ones
<chewit> well my update was fully successful. it missed out the clean up part
<edistar> cody-somerville: a non-graphical install
<chewit> was not*
<diginux> edistar: do-release-upgrade -d
<clintc_> edistar: the trackers are not stable at the moment but what you are looking for is here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/alternate/
<chewit> i have cleaned most of the stuff myself
<clintc_> if someone knows of a stable tracker please commnet
<MiKa^> im getting 0.3kBps here -.-
<AaronMT> please seed on torrents
<AaronMT> 20kb/sec
<edistar> clintc_: thanks
<chewit> diginux, do u know if they do, do an update from RC to the full release
 * TheSheep seeds like there is no tomorrow
<diginux> chewit: so far i am guessing they dont
<chewit> i'm fairly sure Mark Shuttleworth on this ubuntu podcast said their would be
<diginux> diginux@heisenberg:~$ lsb_release -a
<diginux> No LSB modules are available.
<diginux> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<diginux> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<diginux> Release:	8.04
<diginux> Codename:	hardy
<diginux> diginux@heisenberg:~$
<diginux> doesnt say anything about beta or RC
<edistar> TheSheep: there won't be a tomorrow
<chewit> ok, thanks
<chewit> yeh, i get the same when i do ﻿lsb_release -a
<skep_> anyone got the md5 of xubuntu alternative iso?
<skep_> *alternate
<grothesk> Should be aa3106ae4cdb3bc944d4e90fa75d8743
<grothesk> aa3106ae4cdb3bc944d4e90fa75d8743  xubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<skep_> hmm..gah
<skep_> mine is different
<grothesk> Reload it.
<grothesk> Sorry! Mine was faulty!
<grothesk> 4f398cd35eaf297347f18634a5be5d77 *xubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<skep_> ah..that looks similiar...yes..the same
<skep_> puh :)
<skep_> thanks
<grothesk> Schau hier: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<skep_> ah ok, danke
<PsynoKhi0> could someone please paste the MD5 for 8.04 alternate i386?
<MiKa^> 4f398cd35eaf297347f18634a5be5d77
<MiKa^> copied from above
<PsynoKhi0> above?
<skep_> does the live cd support luks?
<PsynoKhi0> MiKa^: nvm, thanks!
<diginux> skep_: only alternative i think
<skep_> ok
<PsynoKhi0> does a alternate CD upgrade requires a fully updated 7.10?
<diginux> found the program finally: displayconfig-gtk, only thing is it only works on laptop, crashes on my desktop :(
<PsynoKhi0> cd upgrade borked, yay
<Stroganoff> whoops
<MiKa^> argh
<MiKa^> can anyone tell me how to restore my sources.list?
<MiKa^> or can anyone give me one?
<TheSheep> !esysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> O.o
<Stroganoff> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheSheep> MiKa^: you can go to system->software sources and have one generated there
<MiKa^> ooh
<MiKa^> thx
<MiKa^> using the revert option is it?
<TheSheep> I guess so
<mik3> i see no xubuntu-desktop metapackage in the new ubuntu's release
<mik3> anyone know when that's coming out
<TheSheep> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.66 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 40 kB
<PsynoKhi0> is there a command to force the network monitor applet to restart? I tried something like "/etc/init.d/networking restart" but didn't help me (roaming mode doesn't really work)
<PsynoKhi0> dhclient as well as ifconfig down/up either
<PsynoKhi0> on my desktop I can left click on the applet icon and choose "wired connection", bu that option is grayed out on my laptop
<mik3> ah ok the mirrors are so lagged all the repos got commented out
<mik3> thanks
<R[a]ndom> dog!
<R[a]ndom> er
<R[a]ndom> lol
 * R[a]ndom remembers not to type while channels are autojoining
<dunnix> hello all
<ylar35> hey
<dreamz93> Hello, I'm having some pulseaudio problems. My pulseaudio is running. Apps show up in the volume control. But no actual sound.
<dreamz93> i've set up /etc/asound.conf as the perfect setup says. and I've tried various edits to my default.pa and used the gui. same result.
<dreamz93> I'm running a fully updated hardy that i upgraded from gutsy.
<dreamz93> I had good sound before.
<dreamz93> I actually had sound at one point, but must have messed something up.
<dreamz93> Does anyone have a clue of what could be going on? Everything looks good, but no sound. I do also get the startup sound before i log in
<jgamio> hi everybody i just did the upgrade but when i install firefox2 from the repos in the menu firefox 2 still run the firefox 3
<cody-somerville> jgamio, You need to make sure firefox-3 is completely closed before starting firefox2
<jgamio> ﻿cody-somerville thanks
<cody-somerville> np
<jgamio> ﻿cody-somerville but in feisty you can both at same time is these a bug ?
<cody-somerville> Bug, probably. Easy to fix? Probably not.
<PsynoKhi0> cody-somerville: ermm where do i get MD5s? :(
<Linuturk> xubuntu doesn't use compiz, does it? I hope it uses the built in compositing in xfce
<PsynoKhi0> not out of the box
<PsynoKhi0> afaik
<Linuturk> which one PsynoKhi0 ?
<PsynoKhi0> compiz
<Linuturk> so, it uses compiz, but not out of the box?
<PsynoKhi0> hardy I don't know, I can check for gutsy, hang on
<Linuturk> what's the steps required for purging compiz and using the built in compositing in xfce?
<NekoKun> What is Alternate Install?
<NekoKun> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<NekoKun> mmm
<PsynoKhi0> Linuturk: nope, compiz doesn't ship with xubuntu 7.10 in any case
<Syntux> There is no shipit for xubuntu ?
<Linuturk> cool
<PsynoKhi0> Linuturk: or rather, xubuntu doesn't ship with compiz :)
<Linuturk> thanks PsynoKhi0
<PsynoKhi0> np
<Linuturk> does the built in compositing work for you?
<PsynoKhi0> Linuturk: yes, but not great because my xubuntu computers have old gfx chipsets
<Linuturk> gotcha
<Linuturk> I've got the hardware for it
<PsynoKhi0> the effects work (shadows, transparency) but menus get all scrambled as I open them, I hate it
<Linuturk> :)
<PsynoKhi0> Syntux: there's a note on that on the official website
<Syntux> PsynoKhi0, Ubuntu website you mean?
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu's
<PsynoKhi0> http://xubuntu.org/get
<PsynoKhi0> "ShipIt Unfortunately, unlike the other Ubuntu derivatives, Xubuntu does not yet have free cds available for shipping due to lack of funding."
<Syntux> PsynoKhi0, yeah I got it, lack of funding vs huge community work darn
<Syntux> PsynoKhi0, and no DVD ISO ?
<ylar35> hows the eeepc xubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> Syntux: no clue
<ylar35> better than xandros i hope
<MKdx> hello
<MKdx> just to confirm about the preserving /home feature that was planned for ubuntu.. Is it implemented in Xubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> MKdx: what do you mean?
<TheSheep> MKdx: the '/home feature'???
<PsynoKhi0> MKdx: I always put /home on a separate partition myself, so no worries
<MKdx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<MKdx> i.e. installing Xubuntu and preserving the old home directory
<gopp> any one know if new ubuntu support dual
<gopp> monitor setup
<Ahmuck> is there any way to get a download from xubuntu.  it appears that all the mirrors don't have the release
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: use the torrent
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Ahmuck> xubuntu have a power pc version?
<TheSheep> I think that 8.04 doesn't
<Ahmuck> 8.04 does not have any powerpc version?  has *buntu droped the powerpc?
<grothesk> Ahmuck: Yes, it has.
<grothesk> There is no official PPC-Version anymore.
<grothesk> Although there might be an unofficial port somewhere.
<Ahmuck> hrm, looking at the torrent downloads, there is a 8.04 powerpc ubuntu version ... i assume that xubuntu has dropped the powerpc version?
<grothesk> I think xubuntu dropped PPC due to lack of maintainers.
<grothesk> PPC always was a stepchild for xubuntu.
<grothesk> I think, dapper was never officially released.
<grothesk> The last version of PPC-dapper I know of was a Beta-Version, iirc.
<Ahmuck> :-( ... i have five
<Michae1> ah, hello?  I am actually very new to irc.
<Michae1> just today, in fact.  so...
<Michae1> I'm not really sure what's going on.  I'm just looking for xubuntu help...
<Ahmuck> hi Michae1
<Ahmuck> how can we help
<Michae1> oh, cool, well, I wonder if it's possible to install Heron over  the internet on Knoppix.
<Ahmuck> download the iso via torrent
<Ahmuck> burn the iso, and then install
<Ahmuck> r u using knoppix now?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Michae1> yes.  The thing is, I'm on an ultraportable that doesn't have an optical drive, and won't boot from USB.
<TheSheep> there is a detailed howto on these pages
<Michae1> ok, I'll take a look at those.....
<Ahmuck> wow, that'll be a challenge.
<Ahmuck> does the ultra portable have drive space?
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70
<Ahmuck> actually, you should be able to mount the iso and install
<Michae1> yes, I have 20G of unused space.  I looked at ubotu's last link, and ..I think I might be able to do that.
<Ahmuck> so, if i download ubuntu powerpc 8.04, can i sudo aptitude install xcfe-desktop and it will work?
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: yes, but better use apt-get in place of aptitude
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: you will get to choose the desktop at login time
<Ahmuck> k, thx
<Michae1> I'm actually also pretty much brand new to Linux as well.  I know what the terminal is and other basic stuff like that, so I think I can get through those instructions.
<Michae1> so thanks guys
<Michae1> I'll just come back if it turns out I'm too dumb to figure this out.
<TheSheep> Michae1: don't hesitate to ask
<minidev> hi. anybody uses a toshiba m100?
<Michae1> hah, I'm on an R100
<minidev> ok, here is my concerns....
<Odd-rationale> How do I choose my video drivers, resolution, etc? I looked in the xorg file. I don't understand "Configured Video Device"... :?
<floating> will 7.10 guides work on 8.04 ?
<minidev> i tried to install xubunto paalell to a winxp on my netebook.... but, ithink grub, reports an error, and it won't boot
<Odd-rationale> floating: not all. but the principles are mostly the same
<minidev> a pci allocation error ----
<TheSheep> paalell?
<Ahmuck> parallel to xp
<minidev> uhh, paralell
<Ahmuck> dual boot
<minidev> right
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose everything from menus
<BadSneakers> floating  they should, yes.
<TheSheep> BadSneakers: pardon?
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: tried that. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't give as many options as in gutsy...
<TheSheep> BadSneakers: ah, sorry
<Ahmuck> minidev: there are resuce disk for grub
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: what do you need exactly?
<Ahmuck> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: I need to increase my reloution. I did it in gutsy by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choosing vesa as my driver and 1400x1050
<Odd-rationale> then restarted x
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: what graphics card do you have?
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: vesa is a fallback driver, very bad
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: lspci will list (some of) your hardware
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: actually. I'm running live. so I thought vesa would be best. let me check though...
<thomas__> *** ERROR: search aborted by fatal exception.  You may continue searching, but some solutions will be unreachable.
<thomas__> what's up with that?!
<TheSheep> thomas__: can you provide more context?
<TheSheep> thomas__: for example, which program shows this?
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: it is nvidia geforce 6150
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: ok, then use the rstricted drivers manager to install proper drivers for it
<thomas__> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: it should be in the 'system' menu
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: I'm on a live cd. Just want to demo it to some friends...
<The_Kernel> TheSheep: when it tries to resolve dependancies
<TheSheep> The_Kernel: this means that the normal upgrade would fail due to some errors or conflicts, and aptitude attempted to search for a 'solution' that would not fail, but it failed somehow and so not all solutions will be examined
<Ahmuck> i suspect the repositories are getting hammered
<TheSheep> The_Kernel: I'd just apt-get and see which package is troublesome, them remove it and install back after the upgrade
<minidev> is it normal that grub shows ubuntu in the os-list when i have yubuntu installed?
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: vesa will be horribly slow
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: you can try using the 'nv' driver too
<Ahmuck> apt-get really needs to do the downloading via bittorrent in situations such as these
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: in that reconfigure thing
<Odd-rationale> that's ok. just where do I go choose a driver?
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: feel free to write such a backend for it :D
<Odd-rationale> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't give the option... :(
<Ahmuck> minidev: u mean kubuntu?
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: at the first menu
<Ahmuck> or xubuntu
<minidev> er, xubuntu
<The_Kernel> TheSheep: it just starts downloading the packages
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: try dpkg-reconfigure -p 0
<minidev> lol, its running.....
<The_Kernel> oh well
<The_Kernel> I gues ill use apt-get
<PsynoKhi0> anyone familiar with roaming mode being dead beat?
<PsynoKhi0> in gutsy
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: found someone with a similar problem in the forums. guess, will find a solution soon...
<The_Kernel> Heh, I'm gonna wait like a week before upgrading
<The_Kernel> its jsut taking to long
<The_Kernel> just
<The_Kernel> after 15 minutes it finally finished its first megabyte!
<TheSheep> The_Kernel: hehe, I upgraded yesterday, and today it said: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<The_Kernel> Yeah
<The_Kernel> I wanted to upgrade yesturday, but one of my family members died
<TheSheep> how inconsiderate
<TheSheep> well, I suppose it should be over in a couple of days
<TheSheep> The_Kernel: sorry about that
<TheSheep> The_Kernel: a reflex
<The_Kernel> :P
<The_Kernel> I laughed
<TheSheep> The_Kernel: phew
<The_Kernel> I didn't like him anyways
<boolka> is there torrent for 8.04 ?
<grothesk> boolka: It is.
<boolka> what?
<TheSheep> boolka: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<grothesk> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<boolka> holy crap 4 gigs?
<boolka> nm
<grothesk> boolka: What is 4Gig?
<yukonho> Hi - has anyone else had the problem of xubuntu failing to detect their hardware? I'm talking specifically about the boot sequence where it says "Loading hardware drivers ..... [failed]". I don't have a special video or wireless card and have never had a problem with any other distro... is this a bug?
<TheSheep> grothesk: the dvd probably
<grothesk> xubuntu dvd? O_o
<boolka> what is the difference between alternate and regular?
<maxamillion> boolka: regular is a liveCD with a graphical installer, alternate is text mode installer
<grothesk> Desktop= LiveCD          Alternate=SpecialPurposes
<boolka> thanks maxamillion
<maxamillion> boolka: anytime
<boolka> wondering is if 8.04 will have an easy way to get svideo out to work on laptop
<PsynoKhi0> ermm any idea why Brasero won't burn at the speed I choose?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: it choses among the available speeds
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: the closest one
<PsynoKhi0> so I can't burn any slower than 10x?
<PsynoKhi0> that blows for ISOs...
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: not with that hardware, apparently
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: why would you?
<PsynoKhi0> well, from what I've read... the slower the better to ensure a long lasting CD
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: to a degree
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: at some point longer contact doesn't make greater change in the medium
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: and modern burners have much larger power of the laser
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: ok guess I'll trust you :)
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: don't
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<PsynoKhi0> :(
<boolka> TheSheep does 8.04 support special functions of laptops? i.e  svideo out?
<TheSheep> boolka: what do you mean by "support"?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: file integrity check failed -.-
<TheSheep> I have no trouble using svide and vga out of my laptop under linux, using xrandr
<boolka> if i press  special function + f4 (svideo out) - will it show a picture on my tv?
<TheSheep> I use 'xrandr --output LVDS --auto' for that...
<TheSheep> but you can bind it to a key
<boolka> once i type that command, it will turn on svideo?
<leche> had anybody have any problems with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org on a fresh xubuntu hardy install?
<riskbreaker> hey guys.i have the problem described in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761447 i'm trying to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it's convinced i am on a laptop and tries to load abattery module. i'm not, so it fails, and crashes, and my xorg.conf is incomplete.
<riskbreaker> it has been since the clean installation of xubuntu i performed an hour ago, presuambly this battery prbolem is why.
<riskbreaker> anyone familiar with the problem?
<leche> riskbreaker, yes..
<leche> dpkg-reconfigure isnt working properly
<leche> at least at my xorg.conf
<riskbreaker> lovely. anything that can be done about it?
<james_> how do I change my window themes under 8.04?
<leche> riskbreaker, i dont know anything official... its just my experience with it
<Odd-rationale> seems like there is some difference with the new xorg (7.03)
<leche> well. dpkg-reconfigure didnt ask me about card, resolution and so on...
<leche> its all unconfigured in the resulting file..
<leche> --> not working..
<riskbreaker> correct
<riskbreaker> yeah
<riskbreaker> same problem here
<Odd-rationale> I'm currently keeping an eye on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765422
<james_> can someone help me with my noob question
<james_> i cant find where to change the theme in the new xubuntu
<riskbreaker> yeah hopefully that thread will lead to answers
<Odd-rationale> james_: applications --> setting --> settings manager
<james_> i have no settings manager
<riskbreaker> btw this is my first time on xubuntu, what does the button at the top left of a window do
<TheSheep> riskbreaker: displays a menu
<riskbreaker> no next to the icon of the window
<riskbreaker> it's like a little dot
<james_> it puts that window on every desktop
<riskbreaker> oh thats cool.
<The-Kernel> :P
<Ultraputz> question: how do you upgrade to 8 from the alternate CD?
<PsynoKhi0> how does the integrity control in Brasero work?
<Ultraputz> any idea how to do cd-based upgrade of xubuntu from 7 to 8 ?
<ere4si> Ultraputz: I would think it would be a matter of editing /etc/apt/sources.list and adding a line for the cd
<ere4si> and disable all other sources
<Ultraputz> hrm. for regular ubuntu, it's gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<ere4si> Ultraputz: try that and see what happens
<Ultraputz> burning it now on the sad little imac g3.
<Ultraputz> we'll see :-)
<Odd-rationale> is there a way to lock an xfce session? I couldn't find it...
<Ultraputz> good question
#xubuntu 2008-04-25
<boolka> just installed 8.04  on laptop, it only uses 3/4 of the screen? Is there any way to fix it?
<TheSheep> boolka: most possibly it thinks you have some smaller monitor connected
<TheSheep> boolka: and scales the panels to fit in that monitor
<boolka> ok
<boolka> how do i fix it?
<TheSheep> what outputs does the 'xrandr' command list?
<boolka> sec
<TheSheep> if it lists something like 'TVOUT', you can do 'xrandr --output TVOUT --off' and see if it helps
<boolka2> TheSheep:  can i msg you the paste?
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<boolka2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64292/
<zut> Why does the Xubuntu site say that the new 8.10 release is supported until 2012 (i.e. 4 years)? I thought LTS versions are only supported for 3 years?
<TheSheep> boolka2: do you have anything connected to the vga-0? an external monitor screen?
<boolka2> yes
<boolka2> my backlight is broken and thats the only way i could see
<boolka2> brb
<TheSheep> boolka2: then disable the laptop's screen
<TheSheep> boolka2: with 'xrandr --output LVDS --off'
<TheSheep> you can also disable it in xorg.conf, but I'm not sure how, there are some posts on the forum about that
<PsynoKhi0> is brasero 0.6.1 reknown for not properly verifying disc integrity?
<TheSheep> no idea, you could search the bugs
<PsynoKhi0> found this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/198030 but input varies
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198030 in brasero "brasero does not check disc integrity right" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vidd> anyone know how to format a hard drive via live cd so i can boot and add the drive to my system?
<TheSheep> vidd: there is no gparted on the livecd?
<vidd> when i ran gparted from tty, it was all messed up
<TheSheep> fun
<TheSheep> you can always run mkfs.whatever
<vidd> TheSheep, what i want to do is remove all the partitions on /dev/hdc and make it on 80gig partition
<TheSheep> vidd: use fdisk then
<TheSheep> fdisk /dev/hdc
<TheSheep> vidd: note that it doesn't format, it only creates partitions
<boolka2> TheSheep: thanks, it worked. Do i have to do it every time I connect it to external monitor?
<boolka2> and what does LVDs stand for?
<TheSheep> LVDS is the laptop's built-in LCD screen
<ere4si> parted is the command line version of gparted - it will gormat - man parted for help
<ere4si> *format
<boolka2> Ah i see
<TheSheep> boolka2: you can disable LVDS in xorg.conf, just every graphics card driver uses different options for that
<boolka2> TheSheep:  how do i go about activating the svideo?
<TheSheep> boolka2: I have an intel card and I had to disable my tvout, because it thought it is connected and wans't using the whole screen
<TheSheep> boolka2: connect something to svideo and do 'xrandr --output S-video --auto'
<boolka2> I got an ati mobility radeon 9200
<boolka2> okay let me try
<TheSheep> boolka2: no idea about atis
<KiFka> :D
<KiFka> hallo
<TheSheep> hello KiFka
<boolka> how to switch back from svideo TheSheep
<boolka> ?
<TheSheep> just disable it with -off
<TheSheep> --off
<TheSheep> and enable others with --auto
<boolka> hmm
<boolka> well it didnt work
<boolka> nothing appeared on my tv
<TheSheep> does the 'xrandr' show S-video connected?
<boolka> i cant check
<TheSheep> ?
<boolka> when i turn on svideo , my monitor shuts off
<TheSheep> that's weird
<boolka> nothing appears on tv
<TheSheep> it should display on all outputs simultaneusly just fine :/
<boolka> svideo and vga?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> maybe this is something specific to your card or driver
<TheSheep> but then it should at least display something on the tv
<TheSheep> gotta go to bed, good luck with that, alt+ctrl+backspace restarts X in case you mess somehting
<boolka> thanks
<boolka> gn
<PsynoKhi0> nite
<apathetic-> Hello, I cannot find xinitrc in my home directory in xubuntu, is it supposed to be missing?
<flowbot> anyone using xubuntu able to use Revelation Password Manager successfully?
<flowbot> or hydrogen drum machine?
<manuel__> so 8.04 is not out yet??
<Odd-rationale> manuel__: yes!
<manuel__> Odd-rationale: Xubuntu too?
<Odd-rationale> manuel__: yes!!
<manuel__> I can't find the link though
<manuel__> just Ubuntu
<Stroganoff> yes but update servers are swamped
<manuel__> my bad
<Stroganoff> http://xubuntu.org/get
<manuel__> I was looking in ubuntu.com :D
<manuel__> I'm planning on switching to xubuntu , good idea?
<Stroganoff> yes. download the torrent
<manuel__> I will
<xjden> i has problem
<Stroganoff> i has bucket
<xjden> lol
<xjden> seriously
<Stroganoff> ^_^
<manuel__> I already have ubuntu 8.04 installed ... is there a difference in installing a clean xubuntu install or just adding xfce?
<xjden> last night i *tried* to install xfce 4.4.2... (upgrading from 4.4.1)... im CURRENTLY on 7.10 (very soon to upgrade to 8.04 if all is ok).... however it errored half way through the installation... with an error saying alsa is missing... but its not >.< and now i can only do half the stuff i need to in xubuntu
<xjden> what i need to know... is:
<xjden> what version of xfce does 8.04 come with?
<xjden> and if installing 8.04 will correct xfce again
<MiKa^> 4.4.2
<xjden> or if i have to do that first
<xjden> well... ill hit upgrade and see what happens... thats all i wanted to know ^_^
<xjden> ...it didnt say on xubuntu.org that i could see
<homebrewcider> hey there, every time I log in I get a "brown" desktop background (sounds strange I know) with none of my icons. I have to go Applications>settings>desktop settings and click "allow xfce to manage the desktop" every time to get my wallpaper and icons back. Can someone help please
<manuel__> can someone say besides resources, why xubuntu is better than ubuntu ?
<xjden> i have tried all 3 (x, u and k) and i like Xubuntu the best
<manuel__> homebrewcider: I had that problem too when I tried xfce yesterday
<xjden> its easier to use (i think)
<xjden> its simpler
<Stroganoff> homebrewcider, login, enable your desktop, logout with "save this session"
<homebrewcider> ah ok
<homebrewcider> thanks for the envy tip the other day stroganoff
<manuel__> xjden: what about ati driver problems, is it the same?
<homebrewcider> worked a treat
<Stroganoff> glad to now
<Stroganoff> uninstall the driver before upgrading to hardy
<homebrewcider> could not have been simpler to implement
<homebrewcider> trying the save session tip now
<Stroganoff> manuel__ its faster and it got mice
<manuel__> can you name some other good apt based distros?
<manuel__> Stroganoff: yeah the mice are nice
<Stroganoff> linux mint, manuel__
<manuel__> Stroganoff: that's basically ubuntu though
<Stroganoff> yep ;)
<Stroganoff> debian or sidux then
<homebrewcider> nope, the save session box was checked but had the same problem
<Stroganoff> add xfdesktop to your startup items, homebrewcider
<manuel__> Stroganoff: I've always been curious about debian
<homebrewcider> ah ok
<manuel__> Stroganoff: is it more mature than ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> ubuntu is the best you can get in most ways
<manuel__> I'm just sick that the ati restricted drivers never work. .. I was so optimistic with the coming of hardy
<Stroganoff> manuel__ they work for some people ;)
<manuel__> the minority
<manuel__> How about fedora?
<Stroganoff> they are doing some nice work as well
<manuel__> do you know if i can upgrade online to the next version like ubuntu does?
<Stroganoff> you can
<Stroganoff> try this for installing ati drivers in ubuntu: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<manuel__> Yep, I've done it
<manuel__> what happened was that instead of opening gnome correctly, it gave me a white screen
<Stroganoff> change DefaultDepth
<manuel__> how?
<Stroganoff> sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Stroganoff> change DefaultDepth to 16
<Stroganoff> just guessing...
<homebrewcider> mmm, under Applications>settings>sessions and startup settings, I have "automatically save session on logout" checked, but I still have the same problem on logout, is ther a config file i can check?
<homebrewcider> on login I mean
<manuel__> Stroganoff: would you believe me that, my xorg.conf is empty???
<Stroganoff> you could delete the cache files at ~/.config/ somewhere (i dont use xfce session manager)
<Stroganoff> manuel__ big X.. Xorg.conf
<manuel__> yes, Xorg.conf
<manuel__> is completely empty
<Stroganoff> manuel__ always use [TAB] for auto completion in terminal
<manuel__> :o
<manuel__> I always do
<Stroganoff> X wouldnt start a white screen with an empty config file
<manuel__> oh
<manuel__> in ubuntu is xorg not Xorg
<Stroganoff> oops ;)
<Stroganoff> so you didnt use tab :p
<manuel__> Stroganoff: no, I blindly trusted you
<manuel__> And why exactly a depth of 16?
<Stroganoff> manuel__ because theres 24 and 16
<Stroganoff> 24 doesnt work, so try 16
<manuel__> Ok put 16
<manuel__> should I try the restricted manager or envy now ? Stroganoff?
<Stroganoff> i dont know
<Stroganoff> installing a driver might reset the defaultdepth, so double-check after installing each driver
<Stroganoff> or google ubuntu + your ati card.
<manuel__> Here I go, with the will of god
<owen1> how do i run apps on startup? i am trying to use the gui but it's not working. can i do it in terminal?
<owen1> (or scripts)
<HACKhalo2> what version are you running? 7.10 or 8.04?
<owen1> i have two machines, one with 7 and one with 8.
<owen1> HACKhalo2: it will be nice to learn the command line so if the UI changes i'll know how to do it.
<HACKhalo2> well, im not sure on 7, but in 8
<owen1> autostart applications?
<HACKhalo2> well, i used the settings manager when i wanted to run the xscreensaver deamon
<HACKhalo2> basically, applications/Settings/Settings Manager/Autostarted apps
<HACKhalo2> click "+Add"
<owen1> when i run this command from terminal it's work - sudo syndaemon -i 1 -d
<HACKhalo2> Type in the name of the app, the discription, and the terminal command
<owen1> but when i add it to autostart apps it's not running after logout.
<HACKhalo2> oh
<owen1> HACKhalo2: what is the name of the app. do i need to create a script?
<HACKhalo2> the name is whatever you call it
<HACKhalo2> it could be called Bob for all Linux cares
<owen1> so does it have to be a script file?
<HACKhalo2> no
<HACKhalo2> i used a command
<HACKhalo2> it could be a script file, but im not that advanced
<owen1> that's what i did - in the name i wrote something random and in the command i wrote "sudo syndaemon -i 1 -d"
<owen1> but it doesn't work.
<HACKhalo2> does syndaemon need to be sudo?
<owen1> mmm ne
<owen1> no, let me try...!
<HACKhalo2> minus qoutes ftw
<LukeL> torrent.ubuntu.com is really taking a long time to do my requests
<HACKhalo2> i know
<LukeL> anyone have a direct link to the xubuntu 8.04 desktop torrent?
<HACKhalo2> give it time
<HACKhalo2> i did...
<HACKhalo2> i'm working on getting the altCD fo i can upgrade offline
<LukeL> ah
<HACKhalo2> because my router is a pos and won't let my lappy online
<LukeL> there we go, got it
<owen1> HACKhalo2: thanks. it worked.
<HACKhalo2> np
<HACKhalo2> now i got my own question
<owen1> you little hacker (-:
<owen1> shoot
<LukeL> so, anyone know if there is a DVD release for xubuntu like kubuntu/ubuntu?
<HACKhalo2> how do i download files for Linux on winderz?
<owen1> u want to use windows apps?
<HACKhalo2> because of said problem, i can't get the openGL plugins for Linux
<HACKhalo2> im looking for the Python OpenGL and Python GTKGLExt files
<owen1> ahhhmm. not sure i know this stuff.
<HACKhalo2> because all i need is the tarballs
<HACKhalo2> after that, i can burn it to a CD and install from there
<n000b> hey guys?
<n000b> anyone active?
<HACKhalo2> me
<n000b> hey
<HACKhalo2> hey
<n000b> can i ask you a queston
<HACKhalo2> shoot
<owen1> n000b: go for it
<n000b> what is the advantage of xubuntu over other ubuntu sub-distros
<HACKhalo2> xubuntu is lighter
<n000b> and over ubuntu
<n000b> lighter how?
<owen1> n000b: i just swicth....it's fast!
<HACKhalo2> since it's based on the XFCE interface
<n000b> why is it faster?
<owen1> n000b: they choose light-wieght apps for everything.
<n000b> light weight usually means less options, right?
<owen1> n000b: and it was built from scratch for performance.
<n000b> les features
<owen1> n000b: not always, but sometimes yes.
<HACKhalo2> not really
<Jasone> anyone gotten remote desktop goin
<HACKhalo2> the OS's are compairable
<owen1> n000b: i don't see the difference from ubuntu.
<HACKhalo2> but xubuntu beats ubuntu in speed
<n000b> owen1: have you tried out all the apps again since your installation
<n000b> HACKhalo2: have you noticed any differences in the apps?
<owen1> Jasone: wait for 8.04. they added vinagre. great app.
<HACKhalo2> i couldn't install ubuntu
<HACKhalo2> my lappy's to old
<owen1> n000b: i don't understand the question.
<HACKhalo2> 8.04 got released already
<n000b> hackhalo2: was your system too slow
<owen1> HACKhalo2: true. got it.
<Jasone> owen1 i have 8.04
<n000b> ubuntu 8.04 has been released?
<Jasone> i cant get remote desktop goin
<Jasone> on xubuntu
<HACKhalo2> it's running a Intel Celloron processor
<owen1> Jasone: r u trying to connect to remote machine?
<owen1> n000b: yes.
<HACKhalo2> it's really slow
<Jasone> im trying to bake xubuntu a vnc sever
<owen1> n000b: the servers are busy. wait a few days.
<n000b> owen1: i have an older version CD. will ubuntu automatically update me like windows does?
<Jasone> lol bake it a server...
<owen1> n000b: what version?
<n000b> owen1: 7.04
<HACKhalo2> no
<owen1> n000b: yes. i had it as well.
<HACKhalo2> im not sure about the altCD though
<n000b> owen1: and it automatically updated it?
<HACKhalo2> 7.04 to 8.04?
<owen1> n000b: u'll see a button (today) that say - upgrade.
<n000b> ok thanks
<owen1> owen1: my wife's laptop didn't see it yet. but I did.
<darthanubis> where is this "upgrade button"?
<Jasone> the guides made to get xubuntu going sharing its desktop dont seem to work
<owen1> n000b: xubuntu is like ubuntu but awesome.
<HACKhalo2> it's in the update manager
<n000b> owen1: im afraid of loosing features
<darthanubis> I don't have the update manager on my system anymore
<gopp> does anyone know if wubi works with external usb
<owen1> n000b: like what?
<darthanubis> the last update removed it
<darthanubis> lol
<n000b> owen: like anything
<n000b> owen1: like anything
<owen1> n000b: 7.04 didn't come with pdf viewer so i had to install evince.
<owen1> n000b: but that's it.
<n000b> owen1: 7.04 ubuntu didnt have it either
<owen1> n000b: ok (-:
<Jasone> nobody here has vnc4server going on their 8.04 ubuntu here?
<Jasone> xubuntu*
<n000b> can you use the ubuntu support forums to get xubuntu help?
<owen1> "enable automatic login" doesn't work. any ideas?
<owen1> n000b: great question. i think u do.
<n000b> owen1:hmm how would you find out?
<owen1> n000b: because u can use all the gnome apps on xubuntu.
<owen1> n000b: i am new to xubuntu but i think it's the same forums.
<n000b> i heard you dont need any antivirus or anti malware for linux
<owen1> n000b: i also believe it's good to know the command line sometimes so u'll not be depend on a UI.
<owen1> n000b: true.
<n000b> owen1: good point
<owen1> n000b: the best thing is the community.
<n000b> owen1: can you do torrenting with xbuntu
<owen1> n000b: people will help u to get away from MSF.
<n000b> whats MSF
<owen1> n000b: (-: sure. click on torrent file and enjoy!
<owen1> n000b: it comes with 8.04 - transmission.
<n000b> owen1: oh there's an included bittorrent client?
<owen1> n000b: microsoft
<n000b> ok
<owen1> n000b: sure. and it's light-weight.
<n000b> owen1:cool
<owen1> n000b: i also have win XP as a virtual machine.
<n000b> owen1: have you tried gobuntu?
<owen1> use virtualbox.
<n000b> owen1: im doing a dual boot system
<owen1> n000b: no. is it nice?
<owen1> n000b: why dual boot?
<n000b> owen1: i've yet to try it
<owen1> use virtualbox
<n000b> so I can play certain windows only games and run some windows only software
<owen1> n000b: it's great. it takes 2 seconds to have XP on full screen.
<owen1> instead of dual boot.
<n000b> owen1: so i dont need a dual boot?
<owen1> no
<n000b> owen1: hows the media player on xubuntu? will it play every kind of file?
<owen1> install virtualbox from sun's website. i'll guide u.
<owen1> n000b: yes. it's the same as ubuntu.
<n000b> I see
<n000b> owen1: what kind of system do you have
<owen1> n000b: u can also try vlc or mplayer
<owen1> n000b: 1.5 gig ram, 2.6 (i think) cpu.
<n000b> owen1: whats vlc?
<owen1> n000b: another video player.
<n000b> owen1: what's it stand for?
<owen1> n000b: not sure. google..
<owen1> n000b: it's work with anything.
<owen1> n000b: u have many options with linux. u'll love it.
<owen1> my XP is fast. i don't feel that it's virtual at all.
<n000b> owen1: i have a bunch of files on an external hard drive that I put on there when I had windows
<owen1> and u can play flightgear on linux (open source flight simulator)!
<n000b> owen1: how will i run them on linux
<owen1> what kind of files?
<n000b> owen1: thanks for the software recommendations , im writing them all down
<n000b> Owen1: my folders show up as files on ubuntu, so  i cant get into them
<owen1> n000b: in 1 month u'll do the same  - help others.
<n000b> they were windows file system
<owen1> mmm. it's a usb thingy?
<n000b> yes
<n000b> external
<n000b> external usb
<owen1> just connect to the linux and u'll be able to access it.
<owen1> "enable automatic login" doesn't work. any ideas?
<n000b> I opened it on linux but all the folders showed up as files
<owen1> n000b: ask it on ubuntu channel. there are 1400 people now..
<n000b> owen1: did you say 1400? are you serious>
<owen1> n000b: yes. it's insane.
<owen1> most of your questions can be addressed there.
<owen1> i am going there as well. got a question with automatic login.
<n000b> ok
<n000b> link me pls
<owen1> link?
<owen1> what app do u use for irc?
<n000b> chatzilla
<n000b> im there now
<owen1> ok. what link do u need. #ubuntu
<n000b> no i dont need it abymore thanks anyway
<yukonho> Hi - xubuntu is failing during the "loading drivers" portion of the boot sequence
<Utalcn2me> my pulseaudio device chooser doesn't start when selected, and there is nothing listed when i run paman or pavucontrol, any ideas on using pulseaudio?
<owen1> "enable automatic login" doesn't work(xubuntu) . any ideas?
<maxamillion> don't use auto login?
<owen1> maxamillion: when i logout it shows me the login screen..
<maxamillion> right ... its supposed to
<owen1> maxamillion: i am confused. can't i login automatically?
<HACKhalo2> the auto login only works when you start the computer up
<owen1> HACKhalo2: and not when i restartL
<owen1> ?
<HACKhalo2> restart should autologin too\
<owen1> it didn't....
<maxamillion> owen1: yes, you should be able to but i don't do it so i've never seen that problem and don't know how to fix it, i was just suggesting that you not use auto-login
<owen1> maxamillion: what is the risk?
<owen1> vnc?
<owen1> ssh?
<HACKhalo2> you get carpal tunnel typing in your password
<HACKhalo2> lol
<owen1> good one
<maxamillion> well, i just don't like the idea of others using my machine ....
<maxamillion> i have a fully encrypted hard drive, grub password, and required login prompt
<owen1> what is grub password?
<maxamillion> owen1: its a password that is required to even select a boot device/kernel/partition
<maxamillion> owen1: and then i have a LUKs password that is required to decrypt my filesystem upon boot
<maxamillion> well technically it decrypts and encrypts on the fly as i use the filesystem, but the password is required at boot time
<owen1> maxamillion: r u an fbi agent? what's the pannic?
<n000b> hey owen
<n000b> owen are you on yahoo?
<owen1> maxamillion: just kidding.
<maxamillion> owen1: no, just security concious .... i'm just a college student
<maxamillion> :P
<owen1> maxamillion: one day i'll be like u.
<owen1> hi n000b
<n000b> owen1 im going to restart my PC in ubuntu
<maxamillion> owen1: i hope your not like me, i hope you are better than me ;
<maxamillion> ;)
<n000b> will you be here
<n000b> owen whats your location
<n000b> owen1:
<owen1> n000b: LA
<owen1> n000b: you?
<owen1> guy, n00b is trying ubuntu for the first time, so let's help him!
<owen1> i mean guys
<maxamillion> rgr
<n000b> ok owen im going to restart my pc
<n000b> will you be here?
<owen1> n000b: probabsy
<owen1> probably
<n000b> ok this will take 10 minutes
<n000b> hey
<n000b> owen
<n000b> owen can you walk me through the installation?
<owen1> sure
<owen1> next..
<n000b> its asking me how do i want to partition the disk
<owen1> my advice is to fully install it.
<owen1> do u have a problem with it?
<maxamillion> n000b: is there another operating system on that computer or any data that you don't want deleted?
<lucasmk> is um
<lucasmk> Xubuntu based on Hardy ready yet?
<zoredache> yes
<lucasmk> anyone had any luck with powerpc ?
<zoredache> I don't think that is an option anymore...
<zoredache> but I am not certain.  I know that I didn't see any ppc cd images on the xubuntu site
<lucasmk> yeah it's unsupported
<lucasmk> but i still think packages are built for it
<lucasmk> hmm
<lucasmk> guess I'll wait
<whyking> hi
<whyking> I just upgraded xubuntu to hardy.. everything fine, but I think PulseAudio is not installed.. can't seem to find it.. onyl pkg installed is libpulse0
<whyking> also, why is xmms uninstalled
<TheSheep> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<whyking> but shouldn't it be installed automatically when upgrading?
<TheSheep> whyking: xmms is not installed beacuse it's unsupported and very old software with limited functionalities, and on top of that it's illegal to distribute it in many countries such as United States and japan because of software patents
<TheSheep> s/japan/Japan
<whyking> oh ok... is there a new good and simple player?
<TheSheep> try audacious
<whyking> TheSheep, ok.. ... so its normal that PulseAudio did not get installed?
<TheSheep> I suppose so
<lucasmk> PulseAudio is great once you get it working
<latitu> i have hp deskjet 3900 printer. how can i see ink levels and have some advanced configs and printing quality levels . like in windows?
<whyking> lucasmk, got it working.. was actually pretty easy and works indeed nice
<whyking> especially nice is the feature to allow other pcs on the lan to play music over my boxes.. no more music from my gf's laptop speakers! :-)
<whyking> although audacious is choking when  trying to play an mp3
<whyking> ah, wrong output plugin
<venil> how come my update manager says "new distribution 7.10 is uvailable", when 8.04 is out, is there any way i can update 7.04 to 8.04 bypassing 7.10
<jarnos> Hello! Has anyone succeeded in running midbrowser or installing konqueror embedded in ubuntu?
<Iskr> venil, i don't think so but either case it is not reccomended
<venil> thanks, does anyone know if 8.04 solves the display not being switched back on after a laptop lid open
<venil> this has been a problem for Dell branded laptops
<Iskr> i dunno
<whyking> how can I set what modules in /etc/init.d should get started automatically during boot?
<saint-takeshi> hey all
<saint-takeshi> just put xubuntu on my lovely new Acer Aspire 5315 laptop :D:D it's gorgeous
<saint-takeshi> so......fast
<Iskr> yes it is
<saint-takeshi> just a couple of things i need to sort out... how come dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ends after the emulate 3-button mouse question?
<saint-takeshi> i'd really prefer it to use the intel video driver and direct rendering and 3d acceleration. i did it a few months ago on a simillar, older lappy and had guildwars running under wine at bearable speeds...
<saint-takeshi> keep forgetting to back up up my xorg.conf after i get everything working.
<bowenyah> hi, I am trying to run a python script on xubuntu (linutop machine) but it seems to get killed by the system after about a minute. The script basically makes a urllib2.request every 10 seconds or so. Can anyone give me any pointers on how I could diagnose the problem?
<Prodoc81> good afternoon
<Prodoc81> I'd like to upgrade from xubuntu 6.06 to 8.04. If I use the update manager only 7.10 is provided. According to the help file I have to enable the "dapper-updates" software channel but where/how do I do this?
<Prodoc81> or is it recommended to install 7.10 first?
<Prodoc81> correction, I'm running xubuntu 6.10
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<PsynoKhi0> the upgrade to hardy went ok, something's bugging me though: the panels aren't what I expected them to become
<PsynoKhi0> size can prolly be tweaked but I don't have the "Places" menu, what gives?
<Sionide> PsynoKhi0, right-click on the top panel, add an item, places is in there
<PsynoKhi0> eh... and it was that simple :( struck by the "OMGOMGOMG IRC HELP!" syndrome...
<PsynoKhi0> Sionide: thanx
<Sionide> PsynoKhi0, figured it was installed during the update, just not added automatically
<Sionide> Prodoc81, i'd recommend backing everything up and doing a fresh install.. because it looks like you'd have to dist-upgrade to 7.10, then again up to 8.04 if that's even possible... it's likely things would break :S but i'm no expert.. just making an educated guess from what i read on http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<soren> Prodoc81: Upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04 is supported.
<Sionide> soren, what about 6.10?
<soren> Sionide: No.
<Sionide> hrm
<Sionide> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soren> Upgrades to 8.04 are supported from 6.06 and 7.10
<PsynoKhi0> isn't Places supposed to include submenus like in gnome? "Documents", "Music" etc.
<Sionide> but you can only upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 :s
<Sionide> PsynoKhi0, I've just got home dir, trash, desktop and file system on mine..
<PsynoKhi0> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PsynoKhi0> oops
<soren> Sionide: I'm not saying it can't be done. I'm just saying what's supported (i.e. what's been tested and what you can expect to get help with).
<Prodoc81> I'm now in the process of upgrading from 6.10 to 7.10
<Sionide> soren, indeed..
<PsynoKhi0> Sionide: fresh install?
<Sionide> 6.10 -> 7.10 -> 8.04, heh
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<Sionide> i prefer fresh install.. making a clean start is nice
<Sionide> i tend to install this and that package just to see what they do, never use them again.. system gets clogged up.
<Sionide> back in the old days, i installed openoffice 2.0 manually when it came out, and gnucash i think and between them they wrecked dist-upgrade..
<PsynoKhi0> guess I'll do that
<PsynoKhi0> not sure it will revert to defalt desktop settings though
<PsynoKhi0> default*
<PsynoKhi0> I keep /home on a separate partition
<Sionide> i was talking about what Prodoc81 is trying..
<Sionide> thought you said your upgrade went okay?
<PsynoKhi0> Sionide: ah... well "so far so good"
<Sionide> the thing with keeping the home dir is then you get old hidden files in it which is clutter
<Prodoc81> sorry, got distracted
<Prodoc81> how big is the chance that I'm able to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Sionide> Prodoc81, very.. it's supported. see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Prodoc81> ah yes, of course
<Prodoc81> I just thought it would be different again like from 6.10 to 8.04 but as soon as I got 7.10 installed that's not the case anymore
<Sionide> Prodoc81, have you backed up important data just in case?
<Prodoc81> hehe, nope :-D
<Sionide> i would.. just as a precaution
<Prodoc81> too late now. I should have but fortunately it's not a critical system, hence the reason I was still working with 6.10 thus far
 * Sionide watches The Apprentice 4x05
<Prodoc81> hmm, it stops at 'Services to restart for PAM library upgrade:'
<Prodoc81> though nothing is listed
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, ping
<Prodoc81> ah, the magic Enter button is performing miracles again :-D
<cody-somerville> :)
<leftStanding> hi, i recently downloaded xubuntu 8.04, burned it and when tried booting from CD it throws my laptop into what looks like an infinite loop after i click on the "try xubuntu" menu option. is anyone experiencing similar problems?
<leftStanding> i haven't encountered this while using regular ubuntu, i verified the iso against the md5 hash and that seems to match up
<ere4si> I've never seen a "try xubuntu" option - where did you get the iso from?
<leftStanding> ere4si: i'm paraphrasing, its the first option in the menu that doesn't automatically try to install itself
<ere4si> start or install?
<leftStanding> start
<ere4si> k
<leftStanding> i've tried all the options and each one leads to a loop -- cd-rom speeds up, spins for awhile, then slows down, repeats
<leftStanding> no status bars or anything to show progress
<ere4si> infiniter loops are generally kernel issues - did you check the md5 against the burnt cd?
<leftStanding> yes, i did compare the two and it checked out
<ere4si> *infinite
<leftStanding> infiniter loops are more infinite than infinite loops, right? ;)
<ere4si> \at "start or install" click F6 and type a space then    noapic nolapic
<cody-somerville> leftStanding, hey
<cody-somerville> How much memory does your computer have?
<leftStanding> i'll try that when i get home, do you have other ideas as to why its not working?
<leftStanding> cody_somerville: i have 1GB of RAM
<cody-somerville> Do a CD integrity test.
<leftStanding> cody_somerville: i've tried selecting that option but same problem, it freezes - never loads but i am able to use CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart the laptop
<cody-somerville> leftStanding, Do an MD5 check before booting from the cd.
<leftStanding> i've tried the ubuntu 8.04 beta version and that seemed to work fine
<leftStanding> cody_somerville: yep, i'm compared the hashes
<cody-somerville> You have or are am?
<leftStanding> can you restate the question?
<ere4si> md5 check leftStanding
<leftStanding> oh yes, i've ran md5 and compared the result against the one on the download site, they both match
<ere4si> seems strange the beta worked and the final doesn't
<ere4si> ?
<ere4si> There's not much difference between them'
<leftStanding> I'd imagine other people would complain about this if it was a wide spread problem.
<leftStanding> Must be something funky with my machine. I'll take a closer look when I get home. Thanks for the help ere4si & cody-somerville!
<cody-somerville> okay, np
<ere4si> leftStanding: ask again if there's any more trouble
<Ultraputz> i upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and use LUKS / LVM. Upon reboot, i find that it asks for LUKS password, but will not unlock the new system
<Ultraputz> i assume grub's menu did not get updated to reflect the new system, but i can't get it at it.
<Ultraputz> any ideas?
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: you can always hit 'e' on the grub screen and edit the entry in place
<Ultraputz> sure
<Ultraputz> but i'm not sure what to set it to
<Ultraputz> autocomplete is helpful
<TheSheep> you can also start grub from a livecd
<Ultraputz> anyohw, the problem goes a bit beyond that -- once i get past grub, it keeps asking for the LUKS passphrase, and won't accept it
<TheSheep> but I guess it wouldn't have access to the encrypted files
<Ultraputz> if this is locked out, it would be very, very bad.
<TheSheep> otoh grub must have a way to read them somehow...
<Ultraputz> i assume it's grub because during the upgrade process, it asked me whether or not to keep or replace the grub menu
<TheSheep> well, since you know the passphrase, you could probably use some tools to recover that anyway
<TheSheep> I just don't knw any
<Ultraputz> updated grub, got a new error:
<Ultraputz> "VIA PadLock Hash Engine not detected, modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha) (/lib/modules/...26-16-generic/kernal/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device
<TheSheep> just an error
<TheSheep> a warning I mean
<TheSheep> I think it's not critical
<Ultraputz> it's still not recognizing the passphrase.
<Sionide> Prodoc81, how's it going?
<Sionide> What the... Why do .odt OpenDocument files open with "Archive Manager" as default...? That's a bit odd.
<gabkdlly> Sionide: probably because you don't have OpenOffice installed
<Sionide> True, but it's just a format.. Abiword supports OpenDocument Format, rightly so.. Abiword *made* the file
<Sionide> opendocument format files aren't archives :S
<koldrakan> what's the 2 commands for disabling thhe system beep? I seem to have forgotten:P
<Ultraputz> bbl
<koldrakan> anyone
<koldrakan> ?
<Linuturk> well, I'm running xubuntu at homenow
<Linuturk> home now*
<Odd-rationale> koldrakan: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634295
<Linuturk> it seems alright
<gabkdlly> Sionide: actually, odt files are either XML or ZIP archives containing XML
<koldrakan> thx=)
<Sionide> gabkdlly, apparently so.. the lamen user doesn't need to to know that. it's a document format..
<gabkdlly> true
<Odd-rationale> koldrakan: as you could see, I prefered to "humanize" it rather that blacklist it... :) or you could just "xset b 0"
<koldrakan> I used the blacklist option:P
<_stijn_> hey
<_stijn_> i've a quick question
<_stijn_> what are the requirments for xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> _stijn_: 256 mb ram and 1.5 gb hdd space
<Odd-rationale> _stijn_: let me get the exact numbers..
<_stijn_> got it
<ere4si> 128mb memory is the main one - after install - 192mb mem for the live cd
<_stijn_> great, this pc has exact 256MB
<Odd-rationale> _stijn_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#head-1e8a8a2a2221583a5ce5a57a242f72b623469815
<_stijn_> k
<Sionide> heh, absolute minimum looks like fun, might see if i've got an old machine knocking about i could try it on
<Sionide> i bet my dad has a 486 in the loft
<TheSheep> Sionide: that's a bit o an overkill
<PsynoKhi0> that "minimum req" discussion reminded me of a YouTube with some guy trying to boot the live cd on a system with 16 MB ram...
<PsynoKhi0> som people never learn
<PsynoKhi0> YouTube vid*
<PsynoKhi0> or was it 32 MB... bah, anyway...
<PsynoKhi0> was the switch to PulseAudio really rational btw?
<eternalswd> I just finished installing xubuntu 8.04 rc on my old imac graphite.  When I try to boot, it reaches the place where the kernel is loading and just powers off.  Any ideas how to resolve.  Do I need to add noapic to the kernel options?  If so, how do I?
<eternalswd> Installation finished without error btw.
<ere4si> at the grub menu - hit  e - scroll down one line then hit   e   again  -  type a space then type     noapic  nolapic         and then hit enter then   b   for boot
<eternalswd> the ppc version has no grub that I can see.  There is a yaboot
<Prodoc81> darn, I walked away during the upgrade process from 6.10 to 7.10 and now it doesn't accept my password any more to get rid of the screensaver
<Prodoc81> anyone got a suggestion how to get out of the screensaver?
<PsynoKhi0> ctrl alt f2 maybe
<Prodoc81> what will that do?
<PsynoKhi0> send you to a terminal
<Prodoc81> I dont know how far it got with the upgrade process
<Prodoc81> ok
<PsynoKhi0> then you can ps aux | grep screensaver
<PsynoKhi0> and kill the PID
<PsynoKhi0> use at your own risks
<PsynoKhi0> I hear you there though, having the option to block the screensaver during an upgrade could be neat
<Prodoc81> it got me in the terminal, is there a way to get back to the gui?
<Prodoc81> my login does get accepted in the terminal
<PsynoKhi0> dang
<pleia2> Prodoc81: there isn't really an upgrade path from 6.10 directly to 7.10, should have gone 6.10 > 7.04 > 7.10
<PsynoKhi0> ctrl alt f7
<pleia2> so you might run into other issues
<Prodoc81> the 7.10 upgrade got offered in the update manager so I went for it
<pleia2> interesting
<Prodoc81> darn, going back to the gui still doesn't allow me to exit the screen saver with my login details
<PsynoKhi0> your pw borked somehow...
<Prodoc81> I guess I got no other option then to kill the PID?
<PsynoKhi0> (no sh!t sherlock)
<PsynoKhi0> Prodoc81: well yeah but if you can't log in a term nor get out of the screensaver... =/
<PsynoKhi0> btw my comment within parenthesis was targeted at my own comment :P
<Prodoc81> my account details do get accepted in the terminal
<PsynoKhi0> oh
<Prodoc81> would a pw reset do the trick?
<PsynoKhi0> ouch my bad, read wrong
<PsynoKhi0> if it works in terminal but not in screensaver, I'd say your pw is fine
<PsynoKhi0> so uh yeah kill the pid for s-saver
<PsynoKhi0> it might have updated the package forit while it was running, butnot configured yet
<Sionide> Prodoc81, i told you this upgrade thing was a bad move..
<PsynoKhi0> hence pw no go (wild guess)
<Prodoc81> Sionide: than why did I get the offer in the first place? ;-)
<Prodoc81> PsynoKhi0: how does this kill stuff work?
<PsynoKhi0> it fries the RAM space the process is running in, so use sparely
<PsynoKhi0> nah j/k
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<PsynoKhi0> it forces the process to stop and frees the ram
<Prodoc81> 'ps aux | grep screensaver' gives me a huge list of libblabla with one line at the end: 'prodoc 32078 0.0 0.0 2976 752 tty2 R+ 20:09 0:00 grep screensaver'
<PsynoKhi0> ps aux | grep gnome
<Prodoc81> 'prodoc 32087 0.0 0.0 2976 772 tty2 R+ 20:09 0:00 grep gnome'
<leche> how do i get my old "settings" menu back?
<PsynoKhi0> Prodoc81: then the whole beef: ps aux | grep gnome-screensaver
<PsynoKhi0> shortcuts aren't always that short eh?
<Prodoc81> hehe
<PsynoKhi0> though I can't remember if ps aux requires wildcards to work properly
<Prodoc81> 'prodoc 32104 0.0 0.0 2976 752 tty2 R+ 20:28 0.00 grep gnome-screensaver'
<PsynoKhi0> ffs
<Prodoc81> this time no huge libblabla list
<PsynoKhi0> no useful info either
<PsynoKhi0> well I'm out of ideas sorry :(
<Prodoc81> darn
<gaurdro> wow,  the ubuntu servers are timing out with getting the upgrade release notes.  they must be under some serious load.
<PsynoKhi0> Prodoc81: not too sound to pessimistic but, in the short term, a potential issue with the screensave thingie is that (at least in my case) the upgrade manager could ask you to keep or delete a proc blacklist file...
<PsynoKhi0> since you can't give any input, it's gonna sit there
<PsynoKhi0> and your upgrade won't complete no matter how long you wait, unless MAYBE the screensaver automagically gets back to normal
<Prodoc81> PsynoKhi0: well...I started to upgrade process 6 hours ago... I don't think it would have taken that long for it to turn back to normal
<PsynoKhi0> anyone with a fresh FRESH 8.04 installation here?
<PsynoKhi0> Prodoc81: that sounds a tad long indeed... errmm do you have a backup of your home folder? :(
<PsynoKhi0> or is it on a separate partition?
<PsynoKhi0> konnichiwa
<Prodoc81> hehe, nope :-D
<PsynoKhi0> Prodoc81: anything important in your /home folder? :(
<Prodoc81> just a bloody tricky postgres/perl server setup :-(
<PsynoKhi0> gah
<Prodoc81> what if I just shut down the system in the hope that it's finished or will resume?
<PsynoKhi0> I'd boot on a LiveCD and save whatever I can...
<PsynoKhi0> Prodoc81: I tried that once
<PsynoKhi0> resulted in a messed up filesystem
<Prodoc81> GOT IT! killed the screensaver
<PsynoKhi0> WOOOO!
<Prodoc81> I'm back in
<PsynoKhi0> (<-.-)
<PsynoKhi0> (-.->)
<PsynoKhi0> *this is my "Travolta in Pulp Fiction" smilie, (c) me*
<Prodoc81> hehe
<Prodoc81> wow, weird, I got back in with a config error but gefore I could respond all of a sudden it logged me out. I can login again and I get a clean desktop
<Prodoc81> is there any way I can check if everything installed fine now?
<PsynoKhi0> launch Synaptic
<biro> hi all, is it possible to reorder items on the task bar?
<PsynoKhi0> biro: you mean your elements in the upper panel?
<PsynoKhi0> or lower too
<PsynoKhi0> right click on the applet, there should be an option to move the icon
<biro> PsynoKhi0: just the lower
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<PsynoKhi0> your minimized apps?
<biro> yeah
<PsynoKhi0> or your applets?
<biro> I really miss that feature
<biro> minimized apps
<PsynoKhi0> hold left mouse button I think
<biro> no, doesn't work
<biro> :(
<PsynoKhi0> biro: ah dang... jumped to conclusions sry (in ubuntu with gnome atm here)
<PsynoKhi0> POLL: how hot does the harddrive get on your laptop (please include approx. year of manufacture)
<PsynoKhi0> 53C iddle after a while (2001)
<C|-|R15> hi....does xubuntu do a good job of detecting internet modem connected via USB on a laptop?
<C|-|R15> direct USB connection not wifi USB internet
<PsynoKhi0> C|-|R15: modem with SIM card?
<PsynoKhi0> GAH!
<PsynoKhi0> can I delete my 2 previous comments? -.-
<C|-|R15> its a cable DSL router using USB on old laptop...ethernet port broken
<C|-|R15> just wondering if it will detect internet connection without tweaking
<PsynoKhi0> yeah, thought you meant something else by "not wifi" my bad
<C|-|R15> not problem...my bad for not being clearer...lol
<PsynoKhi0> nope, I have to learn to stop reading half of the sentences before assaulting my keyboard hehe!
<PsynoKhi0> as for your question, I don't know
<PsynoKhi0> there is a simple way of checkig it out I'd say
<C|-|R15> all M$ ME and XP seem to detect it just fine...wondering if xubuntu will be the same
<PsynoKhi0> hoe much ram does your laptop have?
<PsynoKhi0> how*
<C|-|R15> I would try live version, but downloaded alt version
<PsynoKhi0> that's what I was suggesting actually, trying the live version :)
<C|-|R15> laptop has  192MB ram
<PsynoKhi0> ok, that's the minimum to boot the Live
<C|-|R15> ok...guess its downloading again on torrent....
<C|-|R15> have you tried fluxbuntu?
<C|-|R15> just wondering if its just the same as ubuntu.....just not official
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: i've used fluxbuntu
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: although I think they're skipping the hardy release
<C|-|R15> any good?
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: yeah. It was good. although, anyone could make there own with no trouble...
<C|-|R15> ah ok
<C|-|R15> but guess its all the same...like apt-get, etc?
<Odd-rationale> they are still on 7.10 rc
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: yeah, all that is the same
<C|-|R15> might give it a try....if its better than xubuntu for older laptops
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: definitly lighter than xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> although, my new favorite is lxde
<C|-|R15> not familiar with that one....it liked Puppy....but never seemed to install correctly and always needed disc to boot
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: frugal install?
<Odd-rationale> lxde is a desktop environment: http://lxde.sourceforge.net/
<C|-|R15> have used ubuntu for years...so comfortable with that....previously had mandrake...but good few years back....they lost me once discovered ubuntu
<C|-|R15> thanks for you help odd...very helpful....will check out lxde
<C|-|R15> bye
<lobazo> please help me
<lobazo> i can't mount a cd
<lobazo> it's says me
<lobazo> according mtab /dev/scd0 is already mounted in /media/cdrom0
<siggjen> try eject then
<lobazo> i have done that
<lobazo> when i try to put again says me
<lobazo> according mtab /dev/scd0 is already mounted in /media/cdrom0
<lobazo> i can see the files
<PsynoKhi0> what's the default panel size in Hardy?
<lobazo> but i don't like the same error message again and again
<Odd-rationale> PsynoKhi0: in xfce? 24 i think
<lobazo> yes xfce
<PsynoKhi0> Odd-rationale: smaller than gutsy and previous versions, isn't it?
<Odd-rationale> PsynoKhi0: yup. more "gnomey"
<PsynoKhi0> Odd-rationale: indeed... both upper and lower panel?
<PsynoKhi0> Odd-rationale: ah nvm, thanks for the info :)
<PsynoKhi0> hmm looks like my notification try icons are kind of bigger than they should
<PsynoKhi0> try = tray
<PsynoKhi0> nvm, xfce's wish list says I'll have to live with it :P
<leftStanding> hi, when using grub interactively can you specify noacpi or acpi=off as kernel arguments or is there a special command that is needed?
<PsynoKhi0> leftStanding: what do you mean by "interactively"? :)
<PsynoKhi0> <- not too versed in jargon yet :P
<PsynoKhi0> booting from cd or once installed?
<Odd-rationale> how do I lock a xfce-session?
<PsynoKhi0> Odd-rationale: I wish I knew... I'd loe to see the same lock screen as in gnome
<Stroganoff> you can use xscreensaver for screen locking
<Stroganoff> but the logout button of xfce should offer locking as well
<Odd-rationale> Stroganoff: what is the command for that?
<Stroganoff> xscreensaver-command -lock
<Jeah> I'm having a weird Window Manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy.  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  I just tried re-downloading and re-installing t
<HACKhalo2> i had to manually update my kernal this morning
<HACKhalo2> that was fun
<Jeah> Can anybody help me with a weird window manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy?  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  Compositing is off.  I tried re-d
<HACKhalo2> did you try changing your theme?
<lobazo> after of a problem i'm here again and i want to solve the problem of a cd of data
<lobazo> i can't mount the cd
<lobazo> it says me according mtab /dev/scd0 is already mounted on media/cdrom0
<lobazo> if someone could help me please
<totalwormface> wha?
<totalwormface> can't you 'sudo umount /dev/scd0'?
<totalwormface> and then mount it to the point you wanted it?
<lobazo> no
<lobazo> when i insert the cd
<totalwormface> and you cant access it by browsing to /media/cdrom0?
<lobazo> says me "according mtab /dev/scd0 is already mounted on media/cdrom0"
<lobazo> no
<lobazo> i can access
<lobazo> but the error message appear again
<lobazo> and again after of insert the cd's
<lobazo> it's not a serious problem but i don't like the error messages
<C|-|R15> hi...has anyone here put LXDE on top of xubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> iceWM yup, not tried LXDE though
<KillerOrca> anyone here upgrade to 8.04 recently?
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: i have. in gutsy
<KillerOrca> did you use Samaba?
<C|-|R15> so it pretty smooth and easy to get on top of xubuntu? no major problems?
<HACKhalo2> i got the CD mount problem too, but i just double click the CD icon and i can access the disc
<HACKhalo2> i bet the disc mounts twice
<HACKhalo2> it mounts correctly the first time and errors out the second time
<HACKhalo2> i did Killerkhi0
<MiKa|> hi guys, my xubuntu isnt able to download and install a lot of software... i have no idea why
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: yeah. really easy
<HACKhalo2> MiKa -- i have the same problem, i just go to launchpad and manually download the installers
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: just add the repo on the lxde site
<MiKa|> but it's really troublesome for me, because i have 20+ apps to download
<C|-|R15> good...just looking for a nice ultra light version of ubuntu
<C|-|R15> did you not have any problems installing programs?
<C|-|R15> looking to put some of the kids stuff from edubuntu
<Odd-rationale> although, last I heard is that they are trying to push it into the official repos :)
<MiKa|> i never had problems
<C|-|R15> that would be nice....an official one
<Odd-rationale> C|-|R15: no, everything installed fined.
<MiKa|> im using the sources list taken from: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<HACKhalo2> i beleive it's the update to 8.04 that screwing everything up
<C|-|R15> nice one
<Odd-rationale> !slow | MiKa|
<ubotu> MiKa|: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<KillerOrca> is anyone using a > 1 Ghz processor?
<MiKa|> oh thx
<MiKa|> no wonder
<C|-|R15> just in two minds between fluxbuntu or xubuntu with lxde
<Odd-rationale> MiKa|: yeah. i'm using the easynews.com mirror. it works fine
<HACKhalo2> MiKa -- i had to download and manually install the new linux core
<MiKa|> easynews? can i add that to the sources list?
<Odd-rationale> MiKa|: You can change you mirror in Applications --> system -- Software sources...
<C|-|R15> lxde seems to have good reviews
<C|-|R15> and using Xubuntu as base more 'official' ubuntu
 * HACKhalo2 adds easynews to the sources list
<Odd-rationale> MiKa|: No. you don't need to edit your sourcelist manually. just select it your choice server from the list.
<Odd-rationale> MiKa|: Although I backup my sources.lst file first.
<MiKa|> thankx a lot
<Odd-rationale> MiKa|: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.lst /etc/apt/sources.lst.bak
<HACKhalo2> whats the ATP for easynews? http://www.easynews.com?
<Odd-rationale> HACKhalo2: go to Applications --> system --> software sources and choose mirror.easynews.com for your mirror
<HACKhalo2> oh
<Odd-rationale> HACKhalo2: you don't need to edit your source.lst manually
<HACKhalo2> ok
<HACKhalo2> i see
<Odd-rationale> or you can run the "choose best server" thing...
<HACKhalo2> which is fail?
<Odd-rationale> ?
<KillerOrca> so no one uses this with a > 1 Ghz processor?
<HACKhalo2> i don't think so KillerOrca
<KillerOrca> damn
<HACKhalo2> what type of computer do you have?
<KillerOrca> old Compaq P3 700 Mhz
 * HACKhalo2 whisles
<HACKhalo2> can you overclock the processor?
<KillerOrca> I am not sure how to
<KillerOrca> I alrady have xubuntu installed
<HACKhalo2> google it
<KillerOrca> but the graphical part is soooo slow
<KillerOrca> was wondering if it was common
<HACKhalo2> you should be able to within the BIOS settings
<MiKa|>  noticed the official site's changes list for 8.04 from 7.10... and there's not much difference..
<MiKa|> i mean, most of the things are available in 7.10?
<HACKhalo2> no
<C|-|R15> I'm looking for something for around 700Mhz also.....thinking of Lxde on top of xubuntu. Xubuntu runs slow??? how much ram do you have
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: what do you mean by slow?
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: I have a test machine with Xubuntu on it, K6-2 500 MHz, 128 MB RAM, and it's pretty smooth
<KillerOrca> it is pretty much impossible to use with intense applications like aureus
<KillerOrca> *azureus
<KillerOrca> it has 128 RAM also
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: ah no wonder
<PsynoKhi0> azureus is pretty heavy from my own experience
<HACKhalo2> oh
<HACKhalo2> RAM will kick your butt
<HACKhalo2> upgrade to at least 256 MB of RAM
<KillerOrca> even w/out azureus it is slow
<PsynoKhi0> well please define slow :P
<KillerOrca> I have two terminal windows open
<KillerOrca> moving them across the screen takes a good 10 seconds to redraw
<PsynoKhi0> takes long to start apps? dragging windows is sluggish?
<KillerOrca> yes to both
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: could be your video drivers not being properly configured
<PsynoKhi0> what video card are you using?
<KillerOrca> integrated one
<KillerOrca> not even sure of the model
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<KillerOrca> I thought the problem might be the processor though
<PsynoKhi0> could you paste your xorg.conf over at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please?
<KillerOrca> whenever I move a window or open a program usage spike to 100 on the panel
<KillerOrca> where is this xorg.conf located?
<PsynoKhi0> under /etc/X11
<PsynoKhi0> in one of your terminal, type "mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<PsynoKhi0> case sensitive
<PsynoKhi0> also please add the output of "lspci" in the pastebin
<Arky44> Hello all. Does anyone have any recommendations for a very lightweight browser for XFCE (not too many bells and whistles, just the internet)?
<PsynoKhi0> Arky44: hmm Dillo but it's not supported anymore I think
<TheSheep> w3m, isntalled by defult
<TheSheep> default
<TheSheep> even supports mouse (!)
<albuntu> araulavi, i think it was you that helped me with this same problem about a week ago; now that i upgraded to hardy, it's baaaaaAAAAAAAaaaacccckk!  when i try to open a terminal, i get an (x?) crash.  you told me how to change the default depth in xorg to 16, and that solved the prob.  now i forgot how :(
<TheSheep> albuntu: jus edit it and search for a line that says defaultdepth 24
<KillerOrca> that terminal problem is still there?
<KillerOrca> god
<KillerOrca> also what format psynoKhi0?
<KillerOrca> err syntax
<albuntu> thesheep, i don't know how to get into it, we went into a terminal by some shortcut, also i don't know the EZACKT command line, can you help?
<KillerOrca> alt-f2
<KillerOrca> then type xterm
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: usually I don't bother with that field =)
<KillerOrca> then click run
<TheSheep> albuntu: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<albuntu> thesheep, we went in by alt/control/f(somenumber) or somehow
<TheSheep> alt+f2
<KillerOrca> f2
<TheSheep> should be enough
<KillerOrca> alright I posted them
<KillerOrca> I think
<TheSheep> you can switch to text mode with alt+ctrl+f1,2,3, etc.
<TheSheep> then use nano instead of mousepad for editing
<albuntu> thesheep, and the cli for nano the xorg?
<KillerOrca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64442/
<TheSheep> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> gksudo mousepad ...
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: ok your gfx chipset is properly detected it seems
<albuntu> thesheep, i don't see nano in my menus, is it on my system nonetheless?
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: have you enabled compositing?
<KillerOrca> nooooo, would not dream of it the way this is going
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: ok one thing you could try, is to have DefaultDepth set to 16 instead of 2
<PsynoKhi0> 24*
<albuntu> Odd-rationale: you talkin to me?  i never understood the difference between sudo and gksudo, whenever anyone helps me they tell me sudo
<quittt> hello
#xubuntu 2008-04-26
<KillerOrca> hello
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<KillerOrca> ok so where do I go to change that?
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: gksudo is graphical sudo for starting graphical apps with root permision
<quittt> anyone here having problems with displaying other devices of desktop???
<KillerOrca> other devices?
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: sudo is fine for just terminal stuff. nano, vi, etc.
<quittt> KillerOrca, I used to had in my older version of Ubuntu all my other partitions mounted on my desktop
<quittt> actually they do not appear anymore...
<quittt> since I've updated it...
<KillerOrca> I see what you mean now
<Odd-rationale> generally speaking, gksudo is now being recccomended as the norm for starting graphical apps with root permissions.
<KillerOrca> I only have the one partition so no experience with that
<PsynoKhi0> quittt: have you checked your fstab?
<quittt> PsynoKhi0, everything is mounted...
<quittt> PsynoKhi0, actually I'm listening from music by mpd, which are on these partitions hehe
<KillerOrca> so when I set my depth to 16 instead of 24 do I have to restart anything?
<albuntu> thesheep, i did alt/f2, and a little 'run' box came up.  then i input sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and nothing happent.
<KillerOrca> no no
<KillerOrca> input xterm
<PsynoKhi0> quittt: well, I would check the fstab nonetheless :) compare the UUID of the partitions with the output from "sudo vol_id -u <partition>"
<KillerOrca> then the command
<albuntu> i don't think i have nano on my machine
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: you should
<PsynoKhi0> also, if you had anything with /dev/hd* now everthing goes under /dev/sd* afaik
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: try "which nano" in terminal
<Stroganoff> lol
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: nano is a terminal app, you won't find it in the menus...
<KillerOrca> uh oh
<KillerOrca> think he went to the crashy terminal
<quittt> oh, it is not HDA anymore
<quittt> it is now SDA
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<Stroganoff> xfce-terminal crashes with defaultdepth 24 on some video chips
<quittt> that's not nice
<KillerOrca> really?
<Odd-rationale> it was sda in gutsy, no?
<Stroganoff> really
<quittt> no
<KillerOrca> I heard is was a problem with the alternate CD install
<Jeah> HACKhalo2: Hey, sorry but I was away from this window for a while doing other stuff.  Anyway, yeah, I tried changing the theme and the window manager style and neither made a difference.  It's so weird that it's just the terminal that's doing it.
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: getting anywhere with your issue?
<KillerOrca> well I just need to know what to do once I change the value from 24 to 16
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: restart X server (nice way: log out/restart, hardc0re 1337 yo way: ctrl alt backspace
<KillerOrca> ok
<Jeah> Can anybody help me with a weird window manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy?  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  Compositing is off and I've tried
<KillerOrca> a bit faster but still sluggish overall
<KillerOrca> and my cpu usage is still spiking to 100
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: ok let's try the following, go to your settings window
<KillerOrca> 1 sec
<KillerOrca> still closing other windows
<KillerOrca> oh and albuntu it is alt-f2 then enter 'xterm' then hit run
<KillerOrca> ok there
<albuntu> thesheep, sorry i got knocked off.  i tryed alt/f2 and input sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and nothing happent.  then i tried it again and checked 'run in terminal' and of course, i crashed
<KillerOrca> it is alt-f2 enter 'xterm' and run, not run in terminal
<albuntu> KillerOrca: oic, said the blind man
<albuntu> :(  i try again
<KillerOrca> settings manager window Psynokhi0?
<PsynoKhi0> applications > settings > settings manager (not using english version, approximate translation)
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: w3m looks fun :D
<KillerOrca> ok I am there
<albuntu> ok, so i just change the 24 to a 16 under section 'screen'; default screen?  then save under file?
<KillerOrca> that's what i was told for something else
<KillerOrca> and it solves the terminal problem
<albuntu> after i 'save' do i just x out?
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: in nano?
<albuntu> no, i think i in mousepad
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: ctrl+s == save
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: oops sry, I was browsing :) then get to the windows manager
<albuntu> not the save that appears under 'file' menu?
<PsynoKhi0> and choose the advanced tab,
<KillerOrca> ok there
<PsynoKhi0> untick "draw content while dragging" and "draw content while rezising"
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: same
<PsynoKhi0> resizing*
<albuntu> Odd-rationale: and then to exit, just 'x' out?
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: yes
<albuntu> Odd-rationale: do i need to restart x to test?
<KillerOrca> well moving windows is faster now
<KillerOrca> but launching new apps is still processor intensive
<Odd-rationale> albuntu: yes
<KillerOrca> don't see how you are swimming along with 500 Mhz
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: well yeah
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: that's pretty subjective I guess :)
<HACKhalo2> is it possible to make a bootloader that mounts an ISO file
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: e.g. flash movies are a big no-no
<KillerOrca> I suppose
<quittt> hello
<PsynoKhi0> hi again
<KillerOrca> yeah, I gathered that :)
<slimjimflim> if i wanted to remove and the reinstall alsa does anybody know what packages need to be removed?  i need to start from scratch in terms of audio
<quittt> anyone here having problems to show the other devices on the desktop?]
<slimjimflim> gutsy
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: but that's as good as it gets I guess, can't expect marvel either :P
<PsynoKhi0> marvels*
<KillerOrca> marvels?
<PsynoKhi0> miracles might be more suitable heh
<albuntu> KillerOrca: , Odd-rationale , and TheSheep , thanx, seems to be working now
<Odd-rationale> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<PsynoKhi0> KillerOrca: the last option I could think of is using a different windows manager
<KillerOrca> I was looking into the overclocking thing
<KillerOrca> apparently compaqs have terrible power supplies tho
<slimjimflim> nobody has any idea? ^^
<HACKhalo2> so do Dells
<PsynoKhi0> slimjimflim: I'd fire up Synaptics and do a search on alsa ;)
<HACKhalo2> how do i see if my mic works?
<slimjimflim> psynokhi0, yea that was my first reaction too, but i reinstalled everything i could find
<slimjimflim> hackhalo2 plug it in turn up the volume, turn on the speakers and talk
<PsynoKhi0> HACKhalo2: Skype test call :P
<HACKhalo2> what PsynoKhi0?
<slimjimflim> hackhalo2 you can make sure that input is on w/ xfce4-mixer if you don't have an icon for the volume
<PsynoKhi0> using Skype's test call to check if your mic is configured... though I think skype has issues with PulseAudio
<HACKhalo2> it is
<HACKhalo2> i always had a problem with audio thoughj
<slimjimflim> hackhalo2 you're in the same boat as me, only my problem is recent
<HACKhalo2> so im not sure if my soundcard works with xubuntu yet
<slimjimflim> i have no audio period
<HACKhalo2> i have audio in wormux
<xjden> hey all
<slimjimflim> hackhalo2, but you can open xfce4-mixer alright?
<slimjimflim> dunno wormux
<HACKhalo2> yes slimjimflim
<slimjimflim> yea, i wish i could help you more, but beyond that i'm here looking for the same answers
<slimjimflim> more or less
<xjden> i has another problem
<slimjimflim> xjden, don't ask to ask, just ask
<xjden> lol
<xjden> ok
<xjden> well....
<Odd-rationale> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slimjimflim> and you would say 'i have another problem' not 'i has another problem'
<xjden> lol i know
<xjden> i was just being...
<slimjimflim> funny?
<slimjimflim> ghetto?
 * cody-somerville coughs.
<HACKhalo2> and flash movies on youtube don't work for me
<KillerOrca> no lolcat
<xjden> ﻿A few days ago i tried to install xfce 4.4.2 but it errored and quit... therefore a heap of the settings manager thingys were missing... yesterday i installed 8.04 (Xubuntu obviously) and they are still missing
<slimjimflim> hackhalo2, just the audio or the video too?
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: ?
<HACKhalo2> none
<cody-somerville> Odd-rationale, sore throat ;]
<slimjimflim> idk
<HACKhalo2> it always has the loading icon
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: oh. thought you had some annoucement...
<cody-somerville> Oh, I do.
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu rocks!! :D
<slimjimflim> hackhalo2 you might try installing the flash player from the non-free repository
<HACKhalo2> wewt!
<HACKhalo2> where is that?
<xjden> More specifically.... The desktop manager, the windows manager etc etc
<slimjimflim> cody-somerville, no you rock
<xjden> most of the things that were under "Settings"
<xjden> ...are not there
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: btw, is there no way to lock an xfce session other than installing xscreensaver or why is xscreensaver not included by default?
<HACKhalo2> i downloaded flash player from adobe's site
<xjden> so i was wanting to know... whats the name of the packages i can install... if any
<KillerOrca> Phsyni0 do you have any issues wih restarting xfce and old apps restarting too
<cody-somerville> Odd-rationale, You need to start gnome-screensaver
<slimjimflim> hackhalo2 packages are almost always easier
<cody-somerville> Odd-rationale, For some reason it isn't starting by default.
<HACKhalo2> or the xscreensaver daemon
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: ok. I was just wondering. and a saw several ask the same question. Thanks!
<HACKhalo2> so look for the adobe flash package?
<Odd-rationale> HACKhalo2:  you can just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras" and get flash that way, along with a bunch of other good stuff...
<xjden> aaaanyone?
<Odd-rationale> xjden: the wm was missing?
<xjden> yes
<xjden> and the desktop manager
<xjden> i dont have anything on the desktop
<Odd-rationale> xjden: what version of xubuntu are you running?
<xjden> plus others... but i cant think what they were off the top of my head
<xjden> 8.04
<HACKhalo2> my mic works
<Odd-rationale> xjden: fresh install?
<xjden> installed yesterday
<Odd-rationale> xjden: so you don't have any window borders?
<xjden> errr no thats ok
<xjden> i mean the thing in the settings menu to fiddle with options
<Odd-rationale> OOOH
<xjden> but the actual desktop is missing lol
<Odd-rationale> xjden: checked in apps --> settings --> settings manager?
<xjden> yep
<albuntu> is this firefox 3 running in hardy?  i noticed firefox was updated, don't know how to tell what version running
<KillerOrca> PsynoKi0 do your apps restart up when you restart?
<KillerOrca> yes it is albuntu
<Odd-rationale> xjden: it is not there?
<albuntu> i lost some of my extensions (colorful tabs :()
<xjden> the settings manager is, but theres nothing on it about the window or desktop settings etc
<KillerOrca> did it say incompatible extensions or are they just gone?
<xjden> i just wanna know how to reinstall those things im missing
<KillerOrca> well I don't know how
<xjden> would reinstalling xubuntu-desktop do it?
<xjden> >.<
<KillerOrca> that seems fairly extreme
<Odd-rationale> xjden: you could try...
<xjden> yea... there must BE a package i can install -_-"
<xjden> but i dont know
<xjden> yea?
<Odd-rationale> xjden: I have it by default...
<albuntu> KillerOrca: thanx
<KillerOrca> np
<xjden> im searching synaptic
<xjden> might have something useful
<KillerOrca> so it is just the windo manager missing?
<xjden> and the desktop manager
<xjden> i have no icons and cant set wallpapers etc
<KillerOrca> did these things exist before or were they never there?
<xjden> they did before i tried to install xfce 4.4.2
<KillerOrca> well I would just remove that and revert back to the previous xfce
<KillerOrca> did you try rebooting and no change?
<xjden> yep
<xjden> no change
<xjden> all i really wanna know is the name of the packages that handle that
<xjden> ...then i should be sweet coz i can reinstall them
<KillerOrca> well I've never messed with updating xfce on my own
<KillerOrca> where did you go to find the new xfce package?
<xjden> www.xfce.org
<HACKhalo2> flash still doesn't work
<xjden> they dont yet have any docs for it
<KillerOrca> and there are no old versions there/
<xjden> no... dont think so
<xjden> im reinstalling wm and xubuntu-desktop again via Synaptic
<xjden> but i have no idea wtf's happened to the desktop
<Odd-rationale> I just installed vino. what is the command to start it?
<KillerOrca> yeah wish I could be more help
<xjden> hmmm
<xjden> thx anyways
<xjden> xfce does have an irc channel but somehow im banned from it :S
 * xjden is confused
<Stroganoff> you aren't
<Stroganoff> click here: #xfce
<albuntu> anybody have any problems installing opera with gdebi?
<Stroganoff> working fine for me, albuntu
<Odd-rationale> Stroganoff: not all clients supports clickable irc chans...
<Stroganoff> Odd-rationale you dont say.
<HACKhalo2>  use /join #xfce
<xjden> says im banned
<xjden> ...and have never been on it ever
<KillerOrca> don't like ff albuntu?
<Stroganoff> are you logged in as root, xjden?
<albuntu> Stroganoff: doesn't seem to be doing anything, altho it says 'downloading addional package files' there is no action in the terminal
<xjden> yes i am atm
<Stroganoff> xjden its a wildcard root ban
<albuntu> KillerOrca: yes i like ff, but i also like opera, and i'm a variety freak
<albuntu> want to check out flock, too
<xjden> :|
<albuntu> ok, wait, i see some action in the terminal now ...
<KillerOrca> well flock is just a ff based browser
<KillerOrca> with social networking
<Stroganoff> albuntu the mirrors are swamped..
<Stroganoff> gdebi has to get some qt packages
<albuntu> Stroganoff: ya, no doubt ... took all nite to upgrade to hardy
 * xjden sighs
<dsl1047> newbie question ... will the heron version of xubuntu work on a computer w/ 96 mb of ram?
<xjden> should do...
<xjden> ...just
<KillerOrca> wow
<Odd-rationale> dsl1047: that is very tight...
<Stroganoff> alternate cd installs, dsl1047
<KillerOrca> just use alternate CD to install
<xjden> mine has 128 mb ram ^_^
<KillerOrca> same here
<xjden> and it runs fine
<Odd-rationale> mine has 440
<dsl1047> i have the alternate cd install, but wasn't sure if it was worth trying
<KillerOrca> mine doesn't run so hot but meh
<HACKhalo2> i have 512
<Odd-rationale> dsl1047: i'd used fluxbox or lxde
<xjden> lol
<litlebuda> hi  does anyone  who as made the upgrade fom 7.10 to 8.04 notices an increase in the number of processes runing ( of about + 50) ?
<dsl1047> what is lxde?
<KillerOrca> wow
<Odd-rationale> lightwieght X11 desktop environment
<KillerOrca> you are right
<xjden> no mine looks about the same
<dsl1047> interesting...
<Odd-rationale> http://lxde.sf.net
<KillerOrca> looks like I got an extra 30
<litlebuda> yea same here
<litlebuda> any ideas ?
<KillerOrca> I would run through an remove shit you aren't using
<KillerOrca> carefully tho
<KillerOrca> what I plan to do
<litlebuda>  id it already
<KillerOrca> hmm
<litlebuda> it did not change much
<KillerOrca> not good for me then
<Stroganoff> i building from scratch. no need to remove anything ;)
<Odd-rationale> what is the command to start vino?
<KillerOrca> vino?
<Stroganoff> vino-session
<litlebuda> i only have xfce and a couple of things that i cant remove
<Odd-rationale> KillerOrca: vino: command not found
<Odd-rationale> vino<tab> and nothing
<Stroganoff> 2x tab.
<Stroganoff> vino-s<tab>
<xjden> so no ideas on how to get my mofo'ing desktop back then? -_-"
 * xjden rips out hair
<Stroganoff> xjden repeat the problem plz
<Stroganoff> add 'xfdesktop' to xfce startup items
<xjden> i have nothing on the desktop... most of the settings manager things i had before are midding
<xjden> how do i do that?
<xjden> >.<
<KillerOrca> no I was aking what it was
<xjden> *missing
<litlebuda> KillerOrca, any idea why this hapens , i mean i did an upgrade , not a clean install and already removed all the new programs the 8.04 installed like totem and that kind of thing
<xjden> how do i "﻿add 'xfdesktop' to xfce startup items" ?
<KillerOrca> well I just noticed it now too
<KillerOrca> I also upgraded
<KillerOrca> how many of yours are sleeping?
<litlebuda> just a sec
 * xjden ...
<xjden> ﻿how do i "﻿add 'xfdesktop' to xfce startup items" ?
<floating> what the hell is totem good for
<litlebuda> top - 01:30:20 up  1:05,  2 users,  load average: 1.36, 1.15, 1.06
<litlebuda> Tasks: 131 total,   1 running, 130 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<floating> does someone really use totem
<xjden> yes
<litlebuda> KillerOrca,
<litlebuda> Tasks: 131 total,   1 running, 130 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<floating> can you watch everything with totem
<xjden> Stroganoff: how do i do that?
<floating> dvb, and all video formats ?
<xjden> if you have the pluings
<floating> and dvd
<xjden> *plugins
<xjden> you should be able to
<KillerOrca> well it looks like most of the extra stuff is not being used
<KillerOrca> is your system slower or is it just a matter of cleaning up?
<litlebuda> on this machine i would normaly have 109 tasks
<floating> by default its so crap that i dont even want to give it much try
<floating> so i have to uninstall it
<litlebuda> i think its the same
<litlebuda> just  a cleaning up thing :)
 * xjden sighs again
<Stroganoff> xjden check the settings menu. i dont use xfce :/
<KillerOrca> xjden applications -> settings -> settings manager -> autostarted applications
<xjden> THATS the PROBLEM
<PsynoKhi0-TW> night
<xjden> half the settings are MISSING
<xjden> including that one
<Stroganoff> xjden: mv ~/.config ~/.config-backup
<Stroganoff> logout.
<xjden> ok
<KillerOrca> litleb: I just noticed this now so I need to look into it more also
<KillerOrca> sorry
<xjden> logging out
<litlebuda> KillerOrca, ok
<xjden> brb in a mo
<litlebuda> KillerOrca,  can you just let me now later what you came up with ? thanks
<KillerOrca> I will try
<litlebuda> ok
<litlebuda> ill be around  :)
<KillerOrca> will probably take awhile
<KillerOrca> since 8.04 is just released won't be noticed by most
<litlebuda> i know :)
<slimjimflim> ok, i just uninstalled some packages (all the alsa ones i could fine) and now when i try to install any package, i get this....looks like apt can't access the server
<xjden> nack
<xjden> *back
<slimjimflim> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<slimjimflim> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<slimjimflim> and it just hangs there
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to fix this?
<Stroganoff> change mirrors
<slimjimflim> stroganoff, ok, how, and why would this happen right now?
<slimjimflim> mmmmm stroganoff
<Stroganoff> slimjimflim it is releaseday+1
<slimjimflim> yummy
<xjden> Stroganoff: Ran that command, logged out then back in... nothing changed :S
 * xjden scratches head
<slimjimflim> stroganoff, so `releaseday+1` ?
<Stroganoff> xjden alt+f2 -> xfdesktop
<Stroganoff> xjden alt+f2 -> xfce-mcs-manager
<slimjimflim> that's not a command
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey, where are power schemes located?
<xjden> didnt do anything
<Stroganoff> slimjimflim im just saying your local mirror maybe down because of the ubuntu release yesterday
<WhoNeedszzz> Stroganoff: they are
<slimjimflim> oh great
<slimjimflim> of all the days i choose
<Stroganoff> xjden run these command from terminal and give error output
<xjden> xfdesktop gives no error
<WhoNeedszzz> so power options, where can i find them?
<xjden> jden@xjden:~# xfce-mcs-manager
<xjden> (xfce-mcs-manager:8030): xfce-mcs-manager-WARNING **: Multi channel MCS manager already detected for screen 0
<slimjimflim> stroganoff, so should i be able to change mirrors w/ synaptic?
<Stroganoff> yes it should be possible in synaptic (i dont use it)
<WhoNeedszzz> does no one know??
<slimjimflim> what about from the command line?
<Stroganoff> slimjimflim you could open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor (mousepad) and use "find & replace"
<slimjimflim> whoneedszzz not sure where the options are, but you might wanna look at acpid
<slimjimflim> right
<slimjimflim> ty stroganoff
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone else?
<xjden> no soz...
<xjden> > desktop ^_^
<Stroganoff> WhoNeedszzz: /usr/bin/gnome-power-preferences
<WhoNeedszzz> err
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm using xfce
<WhoNeedszzz> not gnome
<Stroganoff> or WhoNeedszzz menu>settings>screensaver> 2nd tab..
<WhoNeedszzz> i see no second tab :(
<xjden> i give up...
<xjden> i think im just going to reinstall xfce4.4.2
<xjden> which is a huge waste of 5 hours
<WhoNeedszzz> and i can't install gnome-power-manager because of the repo downage
<KillerOrca> well sounds like you have no choice
<xjden> yea
<xjden> i sooo dont wanna have to use windows >.<
<KillerOrca> an OS is an OS is an OS
<slimjimflim> unless it's windows vista
<KillerOrca> actually that installed flawlessly on my roommate's laptop
<xjden> all windows's suck
<slimjimflim> the install's the easy part
<KillerOrca> he has XP, Vista and Ubuntu in a triple boot
<slimjimflim> xwindows is pretty good i hear
<slimjimflim> xjden, you don't have xfce installed?
<xjden> well... i do... kinda
<xjden> but several bits of it are missing
<slimjimflim> and you don't know what they are
<xjden> i do
<xjden> Most of the things you get under "settings" arent there
<xjden> so i cant change anything
<xjden> and the desktop is missing
<xjden> ie no icons no other wallpaper besides the default
<xjden> im gonna ask on the forums
<slimjimflim> xjden, see if you can find a command to remove xfce, then reinstall it
<xjden> i have the installer... so im going to reinstallxfce
<xjden> *reinstall xfce
 * slimjimflim makes the windows 'tada' sound
<xjden> lmao
<KillerOrca> does anyone know how to make it so desktop isn't the default starting place in terminal?
<floating> what u mean
<KillerOrca> when I open up a terminal and type 'ls' I get this:
<floating> isnt it /home/user
<KillerOrca> Azureus Downloads  Desktop  Examples  torrentflux_2.3  useradd.sh
<floating> thats /home/user/ not /home/user/Desktop
<floating> type pwd
<KillerOrca> yeah so when I need to navigate files I have to go back up a directory
<floating> i dont know where to adjust that
<floating> i would first look in /etc/inittab
<KillerOrca> says /home/user
<floating> its an interesting bit of knowledge to know where and how to tweak the default setting
<floating> im not on linux now so cant check... maybe would sometime
<floating> try find out
<KillerOrca> /etc/inittab not there
<floating> ye... maybe theres a hint for a place where to look next
<floating> i donno :)_ mabe not... i dono much
<floating> but hopefully someone else reads this discussion
<floating> i know someone here has better answers
<floating> or many
<KillerOrca> yeah I'm searching
<floating> i dont know though why would you like to change
<floating> where would you like it to be at first
<KillerOrca> well all those places, Desktop and examples are dead ends
<KillerOrca> to actually do things I have to go up a directory to /home
<floating> usually theres nothing in /home other than /user
<floating> or other users
<floating> what would you like to see
<floating> try ls -lah
<floating> all your installs are hidden
<floating> rangers!
<KillerOrca> well I have a directory with files that i stream
<floating> 4-4 !
<KillerOrca> starting there would be nice
<floating> iv
<floating> ic
<floating> you could make a script with 3 lines of text, then make a shortcut for it on the panel or desktop, and when you click it opens up a terminal in that dir... or i would try if i had to get it and no other way
<floating> argh, my keyboard cant type the alt-3
<floating> i get £
<floating> !£/bin/sh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/sh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KillerOrca> well I think in my bash profile I can change some stuff
<KillerOrca> or somewhere
<floating> 1st line !#/bin/sh  2nd line /some/xfce-terminal 3rd line cd streamdir/   then save file and try run it
<KillerOrca> yeah, I'll mess with that stuff, thx
<floating> try that.. only need to find path to xfce terminal
<floating> #!/bin/sh even
<floating> :o)
<KillerOrca> still googling
<KillerOrca> but I am not too worried
<KillerOrca> usually I never close the terminals
<KillerOrca> but it is annoying when cd ~ takes me to /home/user
<leftStandin1> hi, i'm having a bit of difficulty installing xubuntu 8.04
<leftStandin1> i've checked the md5 hash and its correct
<KillerOrca> first time installing?
<leftStandin1> no, i've been using linux for awhile... i am using the beta release right now
<KillerOrca> so are you trying to upgrade or do a fresh install?
<leftStandin1> a fresh install
<leftStandin1> i've been burning the image using ubuntu's built in mechanism (brasero)
<KillerOrca> why not upgrade?
<KillerOrca> you burn it as an image right>
<leftStandin1> yep, right click and burn as image
<leftStandin1> i've created the ubuntu beta release using cdrdao and that works
<leftStandin1> i'm wondering if there's a flag or something that brasero isn't setting on the cd
<KillerOrca> if the md5s match and you burn as image then it is possible that it isn't
<leftStandin1> i'm sure others have tried the xubuntu image, right?
<KillerOrca> did you try the check cd for defects option?
<leftStandin1> xubuntu 8.04 image
<leftStandin1> at the CD boot menu, if i try any of of the options (try xubuntu, test for defects, etc) it leads to my laptop locking up
<leftStandin1> the only thing that works is the three finger restart
<leftStandin1> i'm really looking for a confirmation that someone else can install xubuntu 8.04 using the images downloadable from the site
<KillerOrca> well I did a command line upgrade
<leftStandin1> thats not the same as using the image from the site to boot
<KillerOrca> I know
<KillerOrca> just letting you know that I am not what you're looking for
<leftStandin1> cool
<leftStandin1> anyone else in the room give it a shot?
<HACKhalo2> three finger restart?
<leftStandin1> ctrl+alt+del
<HACKhalo2> ah
<leftStandin1> that still works
<HACKhalo2> i thought it was that
<leftStandin1> otherwise i would have to hold down the power button and wait for it to power off
<leftStandin1> have you tried the cd image?
<HACKhalo2> no, i updated via Synaptics
<HACKhalo2> the beta worked fine
<leftStandin1> yeah the beta worked fine for me too (ubuntu beta), and thats what i used to temporarily make my system work again
<HACKhalo2> ah
<HACKhalo2> upgrade from that
<leftStandin1> i could
<leftStandin1> but i'm concerned about the image
<leftStandin1> i want to find out of the image is bad, my cd-writer is on the fritz, or the burning software is unreliable
<leftStandin1> i would greatly appreciate it if someone downloaded the image, burned it, and then tried booting from it
<leftStandin1> no need to install or anything
<leftStandin1> just get past the CD boot menu
<HACKhalo2> if i had a blank CD-R, i would
<leftStandin1> i can give you 1
<leftStandin1> i have a whole stack
<HACKhalo2> how? lol
<leftStandin1> lol wait for teleporters
<HACKhalo2> lol
<KillerOrca> which image are you using?
<leftStandin1> xubuntu 8.04 desktop i386
<KillerOrca> regular or alternate?
<leftStandin1> regular
<KillerOrca> ok
<KillerOrca> I'm going to get this off ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/ to avoid the swamp
<KillerOrca> wait no
<KillerOrca> doesn't have xubunut
<leftStandin1> i can send it to you
<leftStandin1> well not as fast...
<leftStandin1> the french server is open
<leftStandin1> the usa site doesn't have xubuntu yet
<leftStandin1> the torrent is fast too
<KillerOrca> yeah I know
<KillerOrca> that is what I'm doing
<HACKhalo2> can i uninstall the 2.6.22.-14-generic and the 2.6.24-12-generic kernel images?
<HACKhalo2> will it affect the system at all if i have the newest one installed?
<KillerOrca> what is your file size?
<HACKhalo2> me?
<leftStandin1> 544.5
<leftStandin1> MN
<leftStandin1> MB
<KillerOrca> no
<HACKhalo2> that seems kinda small
<KillerOrca> don't know anything about kernels sorry
<HACKhalo2> imho
<leftStandin1> HACKhalo2: thats a good question to put to a test machine
<HACKhalo2> if i had one
<KillerOrca> is there a list of md5sums somewhere? I had to go to TPB to even find a xubuntu tracker
<leftStandin1> yeah i have the list
<leftStandin1> HACKhalo2: as long as the boot loader is using the most current image there shouldn't be any problem, but the kernel size itself is pretty small so theres not too much benefit to removing them
<HACKhalo2> ok
<leftStandin1> its also a good idea to keep more than 1 kernel around that you know is working
<HACKhalo2> just woundering
<KillerOrca> I should be able to let you know in 15 minutes if the dl keeps up
<leftStandin1> sweet
<KillerOrca> might as well give me the md5 you got now
<KillerOrca> only a min left
<leftStandin1> i private messaged the md5 sums
<leftStandin1> did you get them?
<KillerOrca> this is like time 2 on the irc for me
<KillerOrca> so I don't know how
<leftStandin1> oh cool, thanks for immediately helping out!
<KillerOrca> yeah well I still need the # :P
<leftStandin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64460/
<leftStandin1> they are there
<KillerOrca> sweet they match
<KillerOrca> time to burn
<HACKhalo2> burn it at 4x
<KillerOrca> I just started it at 10x before you told me
<leftStandin1> it doesn't matter as long as the drive can handle it
<HACKhalo2> 4x makes the disc work a ton better
<leftStandin1> i looked at the underside of my disks - comparing it from my ubuntu beta disk and the xubuntu 8.04 disks and i noticed a really irregular pattern
<HACKhalo2> less bit degrasion
<KillerOrca> that might be it then
<leftStandin1> yeah, the inner most circle is filled in, then a great circular expanse of not burned, and then a thin strip of burned
<KillerOrca> but I am at 20% burn so in about 8 min we will know
<leftStandin1> yeah i'm interested to know what pattern you get and if it actually works
<HACKhalo2> try burning it slower
<HACKhalo2> 4x or 2x
<KillerOrca> well I had it started already
<leftStandin1> i tried my most recent at 4x
<leftStandin1> didn't matter
<leftStandin1> they are all the same
<KillerOrca> the program I am using won't let it adjust during
<HACKhalo2> oh
<HACKhalo2> try powerISO
<leftStandin1> plus the ubuntu beta i burned at the fastest setting my drive can handle and it works fine
<KillerOrca> I grabbed the program in the ubuntu tutorial
<KillerOrca> I have sooo much software on my machine
<HACKhalo2> KillerOrca, try this
<KillerOrca> try what?
<HACKhalo2> open your terminal and type sudo apt-get autoclean
<KillerOrca> no no, on my windows box
<HACKhalo2> oh...
<KillerOrca> I have like a whole column and a half of programs in the all programs section
<HACKhalo2> damn
<KillerOrca> yeah, I need to go through and see what I don't need
<KillerOrca> almost everything I have that I use a lot is OSS
<KillerOrca> firefox, thunderbird, pidgin, openoffice
<KillerOrca> cd looks fine
<KillerOrca> testing it now
<leftStandin1> cool
<HACKhalo2> how old is your burner leftStandin1?
<leftStandin1> my laptop is > 5yrs old
<HACKhalo2> could it be that your lens is dying?
<leftStandin1> could be
<leftStandin1> i hope not
<KillerOrca> ok it booted up fine
<KillerOrca> just doing a defect check
<leftStandin1> cool, got past the menu?
<leftStandin1> must be something rotten with my cd-rw drive
<KillerOrca> did the check first
<KillerOrca> could just be the cd?
<leftStandin1> the fact that you were able to do the check says you got farther than me
<KillerOrca> I would just try re-burning
<leftStandin1> i have 4 coasters
<leftStandin1> hehe
<HACKhalo2> what type of lappy do you have leftStandin1?
<leftStandin1> ok i may have an old machine in the closet
<leftStandin1> i'm going to see if that has a burner
<leftStandin1> i have an hp pavilion ze5000
<leftStandin1> this beast has been through it all
<leftStandin1> no regrets :)
<HACKhalo2> just saying, i may be able to fix it
<leftStandin1> KillerOrca: thanks for the help, its greatly appreciated!
<KillerOrca> np
<KillerOrca> also how do you put people's names before the text, or is it just entered mannually
<Odd-rationale> !tab | KillerOrca
<ubotu> KillerOrca: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KillerOrca> ubotu: awesome, thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome, thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | KillerOrca
<ubotu> KillerOrca: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KillerOrca> omg it's alive
<HACKhalo2> it's a trigger IRC bot
<HACKhalo2> which logs conversations and the like
<KillerOrca> 665bcc283e131be4cb71ecb2bf0e3794I see
<KillerOrca> did not mean to paste
<KillerOrca> well I am off
<HACKhalo2> i think there is a bug within the XFCE desktop
<HACKhalo2> XFCE doesn't like it when you change the desktop wallpaper
<Odd-rationale> wb, HACKhalo2
<HACKhalo2> ty
<HACKhalo2> i figured out what ctrl-alt-backspace does
<Odd-rationale> lol
<HACKhalo2> what apps do i need to run OpenGL programs?
<Odd-rationale> woohooo! I seeded the xubuntu-alternative-8.04 iso to a share ratio of 1.0!
<Odd-rationale> took me 20hr and 29 min...
<HACKhalo2> lol
<jsoftw> Ok, im running ubuntu, but trying to start an xfce session. I just upgraded from 7 to 8, and yeah, no xfce action, just the brown background screen.
<jsoftw> Any ideas?
<HACKhalo2> is XFCE managing your desktop?
<mikubuntu> trying to update mom's computer getting stuck here: Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running.
<mikubuntu>  Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding.    Has anyone any idea what this could be?  This box is currently running gutsy ....
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: hmm could have been removed by accident... try "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<mikubuntu> actually running ubuntu desktop, would it be sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<mikubuntu> unable to lock directory ... do i need to close all update mgr processes?
<Odd-rationale> yes. close all instances of apt
<Odd-rationale> update, synaptic, apt-get, etc
<Odd-rationale> you can try "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: ^
<mikubuntu> Odd-rationale: what's the 'control' for?  i just did sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop and it seems to have worked
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: ^ meant "mike, look above"
<Odd-rationale> just trying to get you highlighted
<Odd-rationale> since you didn't respond... :)
<mikubuntu> ahhh.  ok, starting update mgr again now
<mikubuntu> thanx ... :(
<Odd-rationale> didn't work?
<mikubuntu> don't know yet
<Odd-rationale> why the sad face?
<mikubuntu> it's the newbie way i thought :)
<mikubuntu> :P
<mikubuntu> The upgrade aborts now. The upgrade needs a total of 1060M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 522M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.  arrrrrgggggghhhhh, getting  this now.... :(
<mikubuntu> have NO idea what to do with it
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: how much free space you got on / ?
<kgx> hi. im trying to install xubuntu for the first time (coming from kubuntu) and it ends up on a konsole after booting up from the cd. how do i install from here or how do i launch the graphical installer?
<mikubuntu> don't know how to find that out, still hunting for my trash bin ... as a rule i don't save ANYTHING on any files other than the desktop.  all my pix go straight to snapfish, my docs to google docs, etc...
<mikubuntu> don't understand why there would be a shortage of space anywhere
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: try "df" in terminal
<Odd-rationale> kgx: live cd?
<kgx> yep
<kgx> it booted properly the first time
<kgx> now it wont :
<mikubuntu> just 'df' ?
<Odd-rationale> kgx: select install from the menu?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: ues
<Odd-rationale> yes
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ df
<mikubuntu> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<mikubuntu> /dev/sda1             12570856  11396240    536036  96% /
<kgx> Odd-rationale: yeah did that. i tried both install and "run without installing", goes into the console after a few seconds of loading
<mikubuntu> varrun                  257916        88    257828   1% /var/run
<mikubuntu> varlock                 257916         0    257916   0% /var/lock
<mikubuntu> udev                    257916        92    257824   1% /dev
<mikubuntu> devshm                  257916         0    257916   0% /dev/shm
<mikubuntu> lrm                     257916     34696    223220  14% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Odd-rationale> yeah your tight
<Odd-rationale> kgx: is it busybox?
<kgx> yep
<Odd-rationale> kgx: you are pretty much screwed at that point...
<Odd-rationale> kgx: did you check cd integrity?
<Odd-rationale> kgx: usually it is an error in the disk
<kgx> nope...might do it next i guess
<kgx> thanks
<Odd-rationale> kgx: check the md5sum of the iso and burn it sloooowly.
<mikubuntu> odd-rationale, what do you suggest?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: get a biiger hdd
<Odd-rationale> 96% used
<Odd-rationale> what do you have on that?
<Odd-rationale> is it a 120 gb hdd?
<mikubuntu> what could i do to free space? what if i dump google earth?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: you said you are on ubuntu (gnome)?
<mikubuntu> no, it's like 20 gb isn't it?
<mikubuntu> ya, ubuntu gnome
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: Try in Applications --> acces --> disk space analyzer
<mikubuntu> but i don't have any personal 'files', only programs
<mikubuntu> ok
<Odd-rationale> it will show you what is taking of the most space...
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: did you run a "sudo apt-get clean" yet?
<mikubuntu> no, i'm not familiar with that command, what will it do?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: it will clean your apt cache of previously downloaded packages
<Odd-rationale> it is safe
<Odd-rationale> only when you reinstall a package, you will have to download again. which is ok
<mikubuntu> disk usage says i have used 10.9 of 12 gb of file sys capacity
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: did you select, scann drive?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<mikubuntu> [sudo] password for mikubuntu:
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Odd-rationale> although I wouldn't reccomend #4
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: good
<mikubuntu> i don't know if apt-get clean did anything, no output
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: that is fine
<s717ch> is there a config file for the xfce menu? i remember using "~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml" before.
<Odd-rationale> s717ch: yes there is
<Odd-rationale> s717ch: I'm not on my xubuntu machine right now, and I don't remember where...
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: look at the thread
<mikubuntu> disk usage went from ten point nine used to ten point eight...
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: ^
<mikubuntu> ok, i go see
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: do no 1,2, &3
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get autoclean
<mikubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<mikubuntu> Building dependency tree
<mikubuntu> Reading state information... Done
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$     that was #2, no partials showing as per thread, tho
<Odd-rationale> s717ch: this might interest you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620215
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: on #3 bu sure to use space not enter to select you locales!!!
<mikubuntu> ok, going back to 'one' now
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: after that, do "sudo localepurge" in terminal
<mikubuntu> ok, wait, so DON't go to synaptic for the localepurge?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: have you installed localepurge yet?
<mikubuntu> i don't know/don't think so
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: you can install it anyway you want.
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: just be sure, in the configuring step, to use SPACE not enter to select you locale. Let me know if you need any help there
<mikubuntu> terminal is fine as long as i lknow command line  ... sudo apt-get install localepurge ?
<Odd-rationale> yep
<mikubuntu> you keep saying 'just be sure' , like, beware the ides of march, it's kind of escarry! :(
<Odd-rationale> if you did enter, you would end up with no locales... :(
<mikubuntu> oh, my :P
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: you only need to select (with space) the top level locale
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: e.g., for en (you would want to have english along with any other atlest) just select en. en* is not needed
<mikubuntu> oh, my, again.  there is A LOT of little initials in that list; how do i know which ones to select??
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: got that?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: what languages you want?
<mikubuntu> for language support?  just english on this machine, maybe spanish (costa rica) as well
<mikubuntu> oh, all those are just language support???
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: then just select, with SPACE en and es
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: yeah, lanuage packs for man pages.
<mikubuntu> ok, won't let me select en, but futher down the list is en_US, is that the one i bloody want? :)
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: why won't let you select en?
<mikubuntu> excuse me, bloody well want
<mikubuntu> no, it skips over en
<mikubuntu> cursor wont stop there
<Odd-rationale> ok. I guess that will be ok...
<mikubuntu> and won't let me stop at es_CR either, but will go to es_CR.UTF-8
<Odd-rationale> are you sure you can't select it?
<mikubuntu> ya, tried to click into it no avail
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: with mouse?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: try with arrow key
<Odd-rationale> up/down
<mikubuntu> yes, ive tried mouse and arrow key, arrow key skips, won't stop, in those boxes
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: is it blank?
<Odd-rationale> no selected i mean
<Odd-rationale> not
<mikubuntu>   no, and es_CR.UTF-8 will NOT let me select it with the space bar
<mikubuntu>           nope, nor will en_US.UTF-8
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: you just need en and es. clear all the rest
<mikubuntu> how will i clear them?
<Odd-rationale> space
<mikubuntu> no, space doesn't do anything
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: space doesn't clear them?
<Odd-rationale> the check box
<mikubuntu> nope, doesn't do anything
<mikubuntu> as far as i can tell there is nothing 'selected' anywhere in the list
<Odd-rationale> if you press space, in this [ ] do you get [*] ?
<mikubuntu> nope
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: what happens?
<mikubuntu>   ok, wait, now the cursor in that scrolls up an down has turned red (from green) and now it puts an asterisk in
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: good. can you put one in en and es?
<mikubuntu> but do i want asterisk IN en and es, or in all the other ones
<Odd-rationale> only en and es
<Odd-rationale> you do not need to select en_US.UTF-8
<Odd-rationale> etc.
<mikubuntu> ok, the one for english that would let me in was en_US.ISO-8859-15   is that ok?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: only that one? it would not net you select en?
<mikubuntu> no, it still won't let me stop on simple en_US
<Odd-rationale> let
<Odd-rationale> that is strange...
<Odd-rationale> could I see a screen shot?
<Odd-rationale> http://imagebin.ca
<mikubuntu> ya, gimme minute
<mikubuntu> ok, don't ask me what i did different, but i got asterisk into en and es ...  then what?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: now you can do enter.
<mikubuntu> ok, then it went back into terminal, and finished setting up localepurge ...
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: when you have promt again, do "sudo localepurge"
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: how much space did that free up ? :)
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo localepurge
<mikubuntu> [sudo] password for mikubuntu:
<mikubuntu> localepurge: Disk space freed in /usr/share/locale: 32336K
<mikubuntu> localepurge: Disk space freed in /usr/share/man: 2788K
<mikubuntu> Total disk space freed by localepurge: 35124K
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: did you empty you trashbin already?
<mikubuntu> what is that in megabytes? or dog years: :)
<Odd-rationale> kilobytes
<Odd-rationale> 1024 kb == 1 mb
<mikubuntu> no, i can't find my trash bin, where would it be
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: do you have a trash icon in the bottom right corner of your desktop?
<mikubuntu> so didn't i clear NEARLY 30 mb?
<Odd-rationale> almost :)
<mikubuntu> no, i think it *USED* tp be there
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: oh welll
<Odd-rationale> I think the command is "rm -rf ~/.trash
<Odd-rationale> "
<Odd-rationale> got that?
<mikubuntu> well, i did it but no output in terminal
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ rm -rf ~/.trash
<Odd-rationale> just returned to prompt  ?
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Odd-rationale> good
<Odd-rationale> now clean up any files you don't need any more.... :)
<mikubuntu> what files?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: personal files
<mikubuntu> like programs?  pictures on my desktop?
<Odd-rationale> or maybe
<mikubuntu> those few pics on my desktop cant be causing a prob can they?
<Odd-rationale> try updateing again and see if we solved it already...
<mikubuntu> i mean i REALLY don't have any personal files stored anywhere but my desktop.  should i pastebin a pic?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: that's ok
<Odd-rationale> just give me the out put of df again.
<mikubuntu> ok, i try updater *again* arrrrrrggggghhhhhh.  at least i'm learning something, and driving you nuts to boot :P
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ df
<mikubuntu> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<mikubuntu> /dev/sda1             12570856  11296580    635696  95% /
<mikubuntu> varrun                  257916        88    257828   1% /var/run
<mikubuntu> varlock                 257916         0    257916   0% /var/lock
<mikubuntu> udev                    257916        92    257824   1% /dev
<mikubuntu> devshm                  257916         0    257916   0% /dev/shm
<mikubuntu> lrm                     257916     34696    223220  14% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<mikubuntu> omg, we gained ONE POINT???!!!
<mikubuntu> lol
<mikubuntu> maybe it's enough, i try the updater
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: try "df -h" instaed
<mikubuntu> btw, what does 'df' stand for?
<Odd-rationale> dunno
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ df -h
<mikubuntu> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<mikubuntu> /dev/sda1              12G   11G  621M  95% /
<mikubuntu> varrun                252M   88K  252M   1% /var/run
<mikubuntu> varlock               252M     0  252M   0% /var/lock
<mikubuntu> udev                  252M   92K  252M   1% /dev
<mikubuntu> devshm                252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm
<mikubuntu> lrm                   252M   34M  218M  14% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: i hope that is enough....
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: try updateing again...
<mikubuntu> if i remember, it said it needed 522 more at least
<mikubuntu> i go try
<Odd-rationale> mb?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: 522 MB ?
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: when you used that disk space analyzer, what folder took up the most space?
<Odd-rationale> could youget me a screenie?
<Odd-rationale> maximize the window please
<mikubuntu> http://imagebin.ca/view/KwcC31.html
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: sorry, meant a screen shot of the disk usage app...
<mikubuntu> Odd-rationale: oic, :)
<mikubuntu> but i did notice something that kind of contradicts what i said before .... all those 'cd images' on my desktop are boot iso's .... will deleting them free up filespace?
<mikubuntu> lemme screenshoot the disk analyser
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: yeah, DEFINETLY
<mikubuntu> oooooOOOOOOoooooops.
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: forget the other screen shot. delete those isos
<Odd-rationale> !!!
<mikubuntu> ya, i KNOW
<Odd-rationale> it is not good to have < 90% disk usage... cause then, fragmentation becomes an issue...
<mikubuntu> ok, lemme go through them.  i hope i can save the CentOS ones cause i need to burn a couple.
<mikubuntu> i was gonna ax you about that, cause my friends windows machine got ALL FULL UP, and then went on the fritz
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: get rid of fluxbuntu as that is disconintued this release
<mikubuntu> ok
<Odd-rationale> get rid of openSUSE. you only need ubuntu...
<Odd-rationale> what is RESTORE and current?
<mikubuntu> i'm not sure, i think the restore is like a superboot utility, something like that, and current iso i think was dsl, but i deleted it
<mikubuntu> i'm trying to get some older machines ready for costa rica in june and some are so old they wont even take flux, so i put dsl on them
<mikubuntu> disk analyser saying i have 2gb available now...
<Odd-rationale> good.
<Odd-rationale> what percent? "df -h | grep sda1"
<mikubuntu> at about 84%, and as soon as i delete the CentOS that is six disks worth (maybe 3.6 gb?)
<mikubuntu> lemme try the updater again
<Odd-rationale> good.
<Odd-rationale> you really didn't need any help... ;)
<mikubuntu> well, yes i did.  i need PROFESSIONAL help, some of my friends say.  both of them. :P
<mikubuntu> but, in the end, i guess some of it WAS staring me in the face, huh?
<Odd-rationale> lol
<mikubuntu> brb
<mikubuntu> omg.  it went from needing 522, to needing 425, to now.  saying it still needs 105M free space on /.
<saint-takeshi> how do you make the little network icon in the top right hand corner (system tray?) come back? i killed it playing with aircrack-ng, i think....
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: you might want to delete more than the needed amount. so that after the update......
<Odd-rationale> saint-takeshi: do you have the system tray in the panel?
<Odd-rationale> saint-takeshi: first make sure you have a system tray in the panel
<Odd-rationale> saint-takeshi: then try alt+f2 and type in "nm-applet"
<mikubuntu> Odd-rationale: burning xubuntu feisty alt installer before i delete
<Odd-rationale> mikubuntu: ok. think you'll do fine without me? I need to go to sleep... :)
<mikubuntu> ya, thanks SooooOOOOOooooo much, i appreciate all your help.  don't know how i could ever help you, but i'm fluent in spanish if you ever need any good translations
<Odd-rationale> ok thanks!
<mikubuntu> nite, it's 3:48am here in miami
<Odd-rationale> 2:49 here in dallas
<mikubuntu> omg, early! :)
<mikubuntu> nite
<mikubuntu> i learned a lot tonite for sure, hopefully i'll be able to help someone in future
<Prodoc> mornin'
<Prodoc> yesterday a system upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10 didn't go completely as it should have. Before I started the upgrade it told me some packages where not supported any longer and I was going to be asked to remove them after the upgrade. This never happened though. How do I find out which packages they where?
<vistakiller> try to find them from synaptic
<Prodoc> how?
<vistakiller> must be some options for package that is not needing anymore
<Prodoc> if I go to Status I get a list in the 'Installed (local or obsolote)' section
<vistakiller> what say the list?
<Prodoc> nothing special, that's the problem. No different markings or something for some packages
<vistakiller> it seems that you dont have packege tha you dont need
<Prodoc> the 'Fix broken packages' option doesn't do anything either though starting up the system doesn't go completely fluid
<Prodoc> what about the 'Not Installed (residential config)' section in synaptic? what's that about? it does give me a list of packages
<Prodoc> should anything be done with them?
<Prodoc> same goes for the 'Installed (auto removable)' list
<vistakiller> you have broken package option?
<Prodoc> no
<vistakiller> you are ok then
<vistakiller> you dont need to do anything
<Prodoc> hmm, I'll do a reboot again to make a list of the things that go wrong during boot
<Prodoc> darn, it's going to fast for me to make a note of
<Prodoc> There's no movement in the progress bar under the Xubuntu logo for a long time at first. Instead of After that I'm presented with a terminal view listing the start-up sequence. 'udevd-event[2118] .... abnormal exit' is the first line
<Prodoc> after a couple of items it frozen at '[206.080000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] ....' for a long time and it results in 'failed'
<Prodoc> hmm, this is not very useful, is there a log generated somewhere?
<bluenode> does anyone know where to find the md5sum for xubuntu hardy 8.04?  neither googling nor https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes has unconvered it for me.
<xjden> hey peoples... im back ^_^
<xjden> to ppl who helped earlier, i reinstalled the XFCE 4.4.2 thingy i downloaded and its returned to NEAR normal
<xjden> still a few ickle problems
<suriro> anyone having success in hibernate+resume ?
<zombie_monkey> so guys, I have "PAND_ENABLED=1" in /etc/default/bluetooth but there's only "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces ... and runnign pand from the command line does absolutely nothing with any kind of parameter. but it does give me sugegstions for parameters and the man page is there
<MiKa|> helP!
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MiKa|> i got an error from apt-get which asks me to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but it wont go away after i run it... giving me a 'bus error' line everytime
<MiKa|> this is preventing me from upgrading to hardy
<TheSheep> us error usually means corrupted memory
<TheSheep> or other hardware error
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the exact messages?
<MiKa|> google results tell me to reinstall libc6, but i cant run the command... keep asking me to 'dpkg --configure -a'
<MiKa|> wait hold on
<MiKa|> root@ubuntu:~# sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MiKa|> Setting up libc6 (2.6.1-1ubuntu10) ...
<MiKa|> Bus error (core dumped)
<MiKa|> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<MiKa|> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<MiKa|> Bus error (core dumped)
<MiKa|> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<MiKa|> -------------wait that was wrong
<MiKa|> ---------this:
<MiKa|> root@ubuntu:~# sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MiKa|> Setting up libc6 (2.6.1-1ubuntu10) ...
<MiKa|> Bus error (core dumped)
<MiKa|> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<MiKa|> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<MiKa|> Bus error (core dumped)
<MiKa|> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<MiKa|> ----uh... wrong again... it keeps skipping two of the lines
<suriro> MiKa|: stop that
<MiKa|> sorry
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<suriro> use paste bin
<MiKa|> !pastebin
<TheSheep> MiKa|: klick on that link
<TheSheep> click
<MiKa|> ok
<MiKa|> im on it
<MiKa|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64498/plain/
<TheSheep> are you by any chance trying to upgrade a 32bit version of ubuntu to an 64 bit one?
<MiKa|> ..no
<MiKa|> i just ran the update application
<TheSheep> ok
<MiKa|> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<TheSheep> it should be dist-upgrade
<MiKa|> and also the update manager
<TheSheep> but nevermind
<MiKa|> all ends with the error asking me to run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<MiKa|> all of them.
<TheSheep> can you pastebin that too?
<MiKa|> ok hold on
<MiKa|> oh wait
<MiKa|> apt-get update is running
<MiKa|> ergh
<TheSheep> that won't help
<MiKa|> pasting, pls hoold on
<MiKa|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64501/plain/
<MiKa|> and this too: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64502/plain/
<TheSheep> can youpastebiin the result of running an apt-get upgrade?
<MiKa|> the second link.
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> try this 'dpkg --clear-selections'
<TheSheep> and then apt-get upgrade
<MiKa|> output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64503/
<TheSheep> MiKa|: try moving the file /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libanl-2.6.1.so.old somewhere
<TheSheep> MiKa|: mv /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libanl-2.6.1.so.old /root/
<MiKa|> done.
<TheSheep> now try again
<MiKa|> clear selctions/
<MiKa|> ?
<TheSheep> yes
<MiKa|> ok
<TheSheep> oh, and do dist-upgrade
<MiKa|> i will paste the output before i upgrade the dist
<MiKa|> if there are problems.
<MiKa|> output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64504/plain/
<MiKa|> one less line, but same problem
<MiKa|> should i run dist upgrade yet?
<LetsGo67> AbiWord 2.6.2 is out!
<LetsGo67> Update the reps!
<LetsGo67> Why isn't it in 8.04 LTS?
 * MiKa| awaiting orders.
<TheSheep> MiKa|: hmm...
<LetsGo67> MiKa| because there is no AbiWord 2.6.2 (the latest version) and an unstable Firefox 3 and it takes a lot of bandwidth, I am not sure how useful it is.  You can give it a go anyways, if you want 3 years of support...
<MiKa|> sorry LetsGo67, i was replying to TheSheep
<MiKa|> i will update abiword
<MiKa|> thanx for the info
<LetsGo67> You take care of the reps?
<LetsGo67> ( No problem.  :) )
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: this is a support channel
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: you can contact the devs on #xubuntu-dev or the -dev mailing list
<TheSheep> -devel, sorry
<LetsGo67> Thank you TheSheep.  :)
<TheSheep> MiKa|: maybe doing apt-get clean and downloading the package again would help
<MiKa|> im on it.
<TheSheep> btw, libc-2.6.1 is from gutsy
<MiKa|> yes im still on gutsy
<MiKa|> couldnt make it to hardy yet
<TheSheep> in the worst case you can backup your data and install hardy
<TheSheep> it looks like some files are corrupted :(
<MiKa|> that would be my last resort
<TheSheep> yeah
<floating> is that hardy heron working ok ?
<TheSheep> floating: works for me since 6 months ;)
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<TheSheep> :P
<MiKa|> lol
<suriro> anyone using sys tray applet on a vertical panel?
<floating> :)
<TheSheep> suriro: yes, why?
<suriro> synaptic's notification icon gets HUGE when sys tray applet is on a vertical panel. I wonder if anyone else is having it
<TheSheep> synaptic's notification icon?
<TheSheep> what's that?
<suriro> the thing that checks for updates in the background...  and shows notification when there are some..
<suriro> the name is "update-notifier" I suppose
<floating> what is that alternate version that you can download of xubuntu
<xjden> ok... ive nearly got it sorted lmao
<xjden> i just need help setting up fstab now :S
<xjden> oh hey pplz btw :P
<TheSheep> suriro: ah, I've gotten rid of it
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<TheSheep> !fstab | xjden
<ubotu> xjden: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xjden> yea i know what it is
<MiKa|> ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xjden> been to that site too ;)
<xjden> just having trouble getting it to configure correctly
<xjden> it doesnt seem to mount very well :S
<xjden> i need to add /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc5 to the file... but it didnt work...
<xjden> i tried:
<xjden> /dev/sdc1	/media/20G_1	auto,rw,exec,user	0	0
<xjden> /dev/sdc5	/media/20G_5	auto,rw,exec,user	0	0
<xjden> but it didnt work :(
<xjden> is there anything i can use to perhaps auto generate fstab?
<TheSheep> the third column must be the filesystem
<xjden> ah
<xjden> oops
<xjden> :D
<xjden> nope
<xjden> i added the filesystem type to the 3rd column and it still doesnt have it available
<xjden> /dev/sdc1	/media/20G_1	ntfs	auto,rw,exec,user	0	0
<xjden> /dev/sdc5	/media/20G_5	ntfs	auto,rw,exec,user	0	0
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<MiKa|> @ext3
<MiKa|> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<MiKa|> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xjden> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xjden> lmao
<MiKa|> ...
<TheSheep> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<xjden> lol
<xjden> i didnt realise there were bots
<xjden> > new to IRC ;)
<totalwormface> xjden: what are you trying to do? add some windows partitions to your ubuntu install?
<xjden> hehe... i think ive just got it
<xjden> just trying to get them to auto-mount on login... they werent even being recognised
<xjden> but im pretty sure i've got it now
<xjden> trial and error lol ;)
<xjden> !bye
<xjden> lmao
<ubotu> Au revoir!
<totalwormface> grinn
<MiKa|> TheSheep: failed. im rebuilding my xubuntu USB
<MiKa|> grr... 4th time this week
<TheSheep> :9
<TheSheep> :( even
<MiKa|> and looks like i wont be upgrading to hardy yet
<MiKa|> since there's no proper guide on using hardy on USB
<MiKa|> ..yet.
<floating> hey. in normal xubuntu install, what things will be not set, if you are not connected to the internet during the install ?
<TheSheep> netwrok connection, most likely
<gabkdlly> So, I just did the upgrade, and the entire system seems to crash if I run XFCE or Gnome
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: "seems"?
<gabkdlly> well, the X session pictures remains on screen, but the mouse will not move, neither does the hard drive seem to be doing anything, nor can I kill X with Alt-Ctrl-Backspace, nor change to other consoles with Alt-Ctrl-F1
<gabkdlly> my first instinct is to remove my home dir to wipe old configurations
<TheSheep> this is only after you log in?
<TheSheep> maybe try adding a new user first
<TheSheep> andsee if it happens too
<gabkdlly> yes, gdm does not pose a problem
<gabkdlly> ok, I will try the new user. If I suddenly dissappear it is because of another crash ;)
<gabkdlly> the new user crashed even faster than the old one, there was not even enough time to draw the panels
<gabkdlly> the power buttons seems to work, I was able to power down without resorting to the reset button
<suriro> any clue in ~/.xsession-errors  ?
<suriro> or /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe
<gabkdlly> Xorg.0.log says "Configured Mouse", and then "AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch"
<floating> hi. i installed xubuntu. windows partition did not get detected into grub. I wonder how i should try add it. i know it should be /dev/sda6
<floating> but i need that hd(0,0) info it seems
<gabkdlly> .xsession-errors says "WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported"
<TheSheep> /dev/sda6 is hd(0,5)
<gabkdlly> on the first reboot after the upgrade, there were some messages about input/output errors to the hard drive. Upon rebooting again, those messages went away
<floating> TheSheep: i see. should i just copy some random menu.lst windows xp entry from google and replace with hd(0,5) ?
<floating> or is there some other things to take into account
<TheSheep> o, it should work
<TheSheep> there is not much to it
<gabkdlly> does .xsession-errors get rewritten on every login?
<gabkdlly> I have not yet tried any of the failsafe options
<floating> $ sudo mousepad /etc/rc.local
<floating> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 26 20:22:12 2008
<floating> when i installed xubuntu and chose location: helsinki, it had a wrong time set, and the time couldnt be set manually
<gabkdlly> I will give failsafe Gnome a try
<gabkdlly> wish me luck
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: good luck
<suriro> gabkdlly: stop gdm, then start xfce from console
<TheSheep> floating: I guess you either need to wait for some hours or do a restart
<floating> seems like sudo -K worked.. read from forum :o
<floating> -K  kill users timestamp :oo weird options
<TheSheep> cool, gotta remember that
<HACKhalo2> is it possible to stick Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu on one disc, using a CD bootloader?
<TheSheep> HACKhalo2: they won't fit on a single cd
<HACKhalo2> well, a striped down, no install version
<HACKhalo2> im trying to make a Try Linux disc for my hobby im doing
<TheSheep> then yes, it should be doable, you can have xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu all at once in a single system
<TheSheep> so you don't even need to do it with the bootloader
<HACKhalo2> to swich between them i mean
<TheSheep> I think there is a nice gui application for customizing livecd
<TheSheep> you can switch at the logjn screen
<TheSheep> login
<HACKhalo2> really?
<TheSheep> yeah, they all use the same base
<HACKhalo2> because that will cut down on costs greatly
<gabkdlly> well, failsafe Terminal mode crashed as well as soon as I tried to start firefox
<gabkdlly> failsafe gnome crashed all by itself
<gabkdlly> also, sometimes it will crash at the splash screen, at various stages of the booting process
<suriro> gabkdlly: do you have ATI graphics card?
<gabkdlly> suriro: nope, Savage integrated in the board
<HACKhalo2> Can you remote controll a Linux computer?
<TheSheep> HACKhalo2: yes
<HACKhalo2> sweet
<TheSheep> HACKhalo2: for all possible meanings that you might mean
<HACKhalo2> Remote control for customer help
<HACKhalo2> how do i set that up? is there a wiki for it?
<TheSheep> you can use a remote control if you have apropriate infrared sensors, or for example do it with your cellphone over bluetooth
<HACKhalo2> wait, not that remote control
<gabkdlly> well, I am about ready to throw in the towel and just burn an iso and try installing from scratch
<HACKhalo2> remote control as in remotely connecting to a computer and controling it
<TheSheep> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<HACKhalo2> ok
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<HACKhalo2> so i need PuTTY and VNC?
<HACKhalo2> and i can remote control a Ubuntu OS from a Xubuntu OS, right?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> if you enable it on the other host, of course
<HACKhalo2> sweet
<HACKhalo2> VNC is for *buntu, right?
<TheSheep> vnc is for graphical desktop, ssh is for shell and running graphical apps over the X tunnell
<TheSheep> most of the time ssh is enough
<HACKhalo2> so i need both?
<HACKhalo2> and i can just modify the LiveCD to install the files i need out of the box, correctly?
<TheSheep> I guess so, I never tried it
<HACKhalo2> and i can SSH a windows computer to a Linux, right?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> using putty
<HACKhalo2> cool
<HACKhalo2> this would make dignosing computers a lot easier
<quittt> hello
<totalwormface> hi
<quittt> why my other partitions that are mounted do not appear on desktop???!??!
<suriro> quittt: I suppose that's sth for removable media, and managed by hal deamon
<Taza> Is Xubuntu ever going to be an official Ubuntu?
<Taza> (meaning Xubuntu CD's through ShipIt. Esp. Alternative Install)
<Odd-rationale> I don't think and alternative cd are available through shipit
<Odd-rationale> s/and/any
<quittt> suriro, it is not... removable
<quittt> it includes my music partition and my windows partition
<Taza> Which is a shame because all Ubuntu LiveCD's stink.
<suriro> quittt: I mean Thunar's volume management (the thing that automatically mounts and creates Desktop links) is for removable media only, nad uses hal
<Taza> If you want something half-decent for a LiveCD, get Knoppix.
<Taza> If you want a LiveCD with no connection to the actual OS, get an Ubuntu LiveCD.
<quittt> suriro, that's false
<quittt> suriro, because it happenned only after I've update my Ubuntu to the new version
<Odd-rationale> Taza: If I want a live cd, I'd use puppy.. Boots *entirely* into ram! O.O
<suriro> quittt: this is Xubuntu channel, not Ubuntu
<quittt> suriro, ....
<Taza> Odd-rationale: Heard of toram on any knoppix derivative
<quittt> suriro, updated my Ubuntu, I meant Xubunu
<Taza> quittt: What's the problem here?
<quittt> they are the SAME update...
<Taza> quittt: Also, I just did an /ignore suriro
<Taza> I wasn't here when you asked your question the first time, care to reask?
<quittt> Taza, no... I've just updated my Xubuntu to its newer version... everything works fine... but I don't see my other mounted partitions on Desktop anymore!
<Taza> Sounds like a HAL problem to me.
<quittt> Taza, my two music partitions and my windows partition do not appear...
<Taza> Or possibly it auto-included them in /etc/fstab
<Taza> ... and the dumbass question that has to be asked - did you boot after?
<quittt> of course heh
<quittt> actually I did it two days ago...
<Taza> Do check if they are in your /etc/fstab
<quittt> they are mounted
<Taza> Then they won't appear on the desktop via HAL.
<quittt> they just do not appear...
<Taza> They shouldn't appear if they are manually mounted. That's working as intended.
<quittt> they are on fstab...
<Taza> They shouldn't appear on desktop then. It's working as intended.
<quittt> Taza, and why they did so?
<quittt> that doesn't make sense...
<Taza> Ubuntu is being "smart" again.
<Taza> Make manual shortcuts.
<Taza> Also removing them from fstab *might* work.
<Taza> Tbh, autoadding stuff to fstab isn't such a bad idea until the users lose track where they are automounted.
<Taza> Prolly to /media/
<Taza> I've been using Ubuntu in one way or another from Hoary. Ubuntu has always had these upgrade-related "smartness" issues
<Taza> There's a 50/50 chance of these upgrades being actually smart or just resembling clippy.
<Taza> Overall 8.04 has been a good upgrade.
<Taza> Nothing broke horribly as far as I can see, and there is a lot of welcome changes.
<Taza> (such as the idiotic language-support-en package depedency list)
<Taza> Horribly, horribly broken in 7.10, dragging along some 300mb of extra stuff. Working pretty well in 8.04
<Taza> Of course, I instantly popped into console and removed brasero and ubufox, tweaked grub some and then got to work on pppd.
<Taza> Because no way do ppp connections work properly in any ubuntu.
 * Taza is rambling on alone
<gaurdro> does anyone know of a program that can recover files from an ntfs partition?
<floating> hi. how can i remove swfdec from my machine ? i entered to tenhou.net and ff3 suggested me to install flash plugins... i chose swfdec(default) but after installation, it doesnt display the tenhou.net properly, so i would like to remove it and try adobe or gnash
<gaurdro> sudo apt-get remove swdec
<floating> apt-cache search gives so many swfdec files
<floating> okz, maybe its just that mozilla plugin
<floating> tried with mozilla-plugin-gnash too, but tenhou.net doesnt work even with that. last try, adobe flash non free, and it works :/
<cellofellow> GDM isn't logging in. Here's my .xession-errors file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64550/
<cellofellow> I'm using Gutsy still, and was planning to upgrade to hardy soon. I guess I'll have to now.
<tid-wave> hello. I've installed synaptic but I don't see it in the System menu. why?
<Gokee2_Other> How do I upgrade from gutsy to hardy with a hardy livecd disk?
<Gokee2_Other> I downloaded the xubuntu hardy livecd today because from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4784633 it looked like it would be really simple to just insert the cd and have xubuntu do all the work for me
<Gokee2_Other> I put in the cd it asked me if I wanted to view the packages on the cd I said yes but there was no way to use upgrade from there
<sirjoebob> hello all
<Gokee2_Other> The upgrade thing also kills all the sources in the source file to do its stuff so I can`t just add a cdrom source then upgrade
<Gokee2_Other> Hello sirjoebob
<sirjoebob> i am trying to run a few select screenlets that require gtkmozembed from xubuntu.... is this possible or am I wasting my time?
<sirjoebob> the "gtk" in the dependency makes me think it may be a waste
<Gokee2_Other> I thought gnome was based on gtk?
<sirjoebob> gnome is... but i am under xfce
<sirjoebob> so then would it be possible for me to run these on xfce at all?
<Gokee2_Other> Install the gtk libs and you can
<Gokee2_Other> I thought xfce had them installed by default?
<sirjoebob> i did to. and some gnome things have been working...
<sirjoebob> it is just the gtkmozembed that is not working
<sirjoebob> it is responsible for porting browser window into a few screenlets that i want to use like the slacker screenlet
<Gokee2_Other> Hmm whats wrong with it?
<sirjoebob> it just does not launch
<sirjoebob> http://pastebin.org/32206
<sirjoebob> that is the output i receive when running it
<chosig> is there a deb of php5 that doesn't depend on apache?
<totalwormface> what do you want to do with php without apache? o_0
<suriro> chosig: php5-cli ?
<chosig> suriro: yup, just tried that one :) thanks
<luisillo> hello all
<luisillo> how can I know my video card name?
<Taza> Tried lspci?
<luisillo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i7 (rev 5d)
<luisillo> Taza:  is that?
<Taza> Probably.
<luisillo> xubuntu is working so slow :/
<luisillo> I don't know why
<luisillo> slwoer than windows xp
<luisillo> slower what can I do?
<Taza> How is it slow?
<luisillo> very
<luisillo> chaning windows, etc
<luisillo> I have 256RAM
<luisillo> DOes it needs more?
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: how big is your swap?
<luisillo> swap, uhm how can I know, sorry first time using linux
<luisillo> I just did a perform installation I guess
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<Taza> I have a 700mhz processor and a GMA card but I have 2gb of ram - no swap required. <3
<luisillo> How do I get a swap will that help me?
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: you can add a very applet to yourtop panel
<PsynoKhi0> a very nice applet*
<luisillo> is verry the name?
<luisillo> oh, what applet
<PsynoKhi0> wish I could remember... is shows you CPU usage, RAM usage, Swap, and uptime
<PsynoKhi0> it shows*
<Taza> System Load Monitor
<PsynoKhi0> could be it :)
<Taza> Right-click on the top panel, "add new item", System Load Monitor
<alado2> How do i get my 3 extra internal hdd's to turn up as drives, not as folders in for example Thunar, right now i had to add them manually in fstab, and mount them in separate folders
<luisillo> ok
<luisillo> done, now?
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: leave you mouse pointer over Swap
<alado2> in gutsy i didnt need to do anything, they just turned up as drives
<PsynoKhi0> GAH can't type for shmock today
<PsynoKhi0> alado2: did you do an upgrade?
<luisillo>  ok PsynoKhi0 I just downloaded the updates would you wait 10 minutes, please?
<PsynoKhi0> uh yeah heh
<luisillo> thanks!
<luisillo> brb
<alado2> PsynoKhi0: nope fresh install
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<alado2> <PsynoKhi0> i mean its not that big a problem, it just annoys me
<PsynoKhi0> you mean you don't get thr "mounted icon" on your desktop?
<PsynoKhi0> the*
<alado2> for example, right now they just sit in their respective mount points under /mnt/hdd2 etc.
<PsynoKhi0> but no automount?
<alado2> yes they do automount
<alado2> but they dont show up as drives in for example thunars left pane, as they used to do
<PsynoKhi0> and under "Places"?
<alado2> nope
<PsynoKhi0> weird
<alado2> i mean i have them under places, but i added them as folders in thunar, "send to" -> "side pane"
<alado2> indeed
<luisillo> Grr is taking so long
<luisillo> PsynoKhi0:  still here?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<luisillo> good says 10 minutes left
<PsynoKhi0> hehe I'm around for a good 2 hours, so :)
<luisillo> :D
<PsynoKhi0> besides a lot of other people could help you here too, probably better than I too :D
<PsynoKhi0> I'm merely belonging the "average user who starts to get the hang of it" category :P
<PsynoKhi0> for real pros look elsewhere hehe!
<luisillo> but can will I solve my problem :p ?
<luisillo> it's an old pc but I read that old pc should work fine
<PsynoKhi0> hopefully
<PsynoKhi0> I run Xubuntu on a PC with a 500 MHz proc and 128MB RAM, works pretty nicely
<PsynoKhi0> not blazing fast and stuff like OpenOffice isn't a good idea to use but overall it's usable
<PsynoKhi0> konnichiwa
<PsynoKhi0> errr hang on... wrong... ohayou
<PsynoKhi0> chikushou >.<
<luisillo> PsynoKhi0:  but why will swat help me?
<luisillo> and how?
<luisillo> or swap
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: just checking you actually have swap up and running, and how much you have
<luisillo> ok let me reboot
<PsynoKhi0> k
<luisillo> by the way what version do you use?
<PsynoKhi0> ubuntu 7.10 on the computer I'm on right now
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu 7.10 on the 500Mhz/128MB dekstop, xubuntu 8.04 on a 1Ghz/386MB laptop
<luisillo> Ok I will need to update later then
<luisillo> I am using 6.06 I guess
<Gokee2_Other> So anyone around now that knows how to use a xubuntu  hardy live cd to upgrade a xubuntu gutsy install?
<PsynoKhi0> Gokee2_Other: I don't, I know it's feasable with the alternate CD though
<PsynoKhi0> I did it myself with the alternate.... but somehow it still required an internet connection heh
<Gokee2_Other> Hmmm....
<Gokee2_Other> I downloaded the live cd because I wanted it to be useful after install as well....
<Gokee2_Other> I have net here its just really slow
<Gokee2_Other> How did you get it to work with the alternate?
<PsynoKhi0> booted in gutsy, inserted the CD and followed the instructions on screen
<PsynoKhi0> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gokee2_Other> I also upgraded the computer across the room through the Internet yesterday could I use the packages that computer downloaded on this computer?
<Gokee2_Other> I tried putting in the cd and it did not have any way for me to start a upgrade
<PsynoKhi0> to be honnest I don't know, it might work but it sounds tedious since I believe you'd have to select all the packages one by one... or worse, type their name one by one after sudo apt-get install
<luisillo> done!
<luisillo> rebooting!
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: ah ok lol
<Scunizi> I just installed xubuntu ontop of server (hardy) and when I go to Applications/Accessories/Terminal it reboot GDM.. what's happening? and how do I fix it?
<luisillo> how can I reboot from a terminal??
<PsynoKhi0> Scunizi: change DefaultDepth to 16 in xorg.conf
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: sudo shutdown -r now
<Gokee2_Other> Would it be ok if I copied /var/cache/apt from the other computer to this one?
<Scunizi> PsynoKhi0: ok.. funny.. it just started happening when I had to fix screen resolution
<luisillo> ok done
<PsynoKhi0> Gokee2_Other: again, it might work but what you'll save in file transfer speed, you might lose in time spend installing the packages
<PsynoKhi0> your call :) not even sure it's a safe procedure tbh
<PsynoKhi0> especially since with a kernel upgrade
<PsynoKhi0> -since
<PsynoKhi0> Gokee2_Other: the upgrading process in itself is risky enough for a lot of people not to even bother with that and do a clean install
 * PsynoKhi0 's first upgrade (7.04 -> 7.10) went south big time *shivers*
<PsynoKhi0> corrupted file system on root...
<PsynoKhi0> Gokee2_Other: do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<LeeSharp> Apt just checks /var/cache/apt before downloading.  Prefiling the cache is safe.
<Scunizi> PsynoKhi0: nope.. that didn't do it..  running 1024x768 (on purpose) changed to 16bit depth.. rebooted and same issue
<PsynoKhi0> Scunizi: oh...
<Scunizi> PsynoKhi0: any other ideas?
<PsynoKhi0> acutally no... it's the only trick I've heard of so far
<PsynoKhi0> actually*
<Gokee2_Other> No /home is on the same part
<Gokee2_Other> Its not a real big deal if it dies :)  This is a mostly unused install anyway
<PsynoKhi0> Scunizi: does using alt f2 and launching "xterm" result in the same thing?
<Scunizi> PsynoKhi0: no
<PsynoKhi0> Gokee2_Other: ok, up to you really
<PsynoKhi0> Scunizi: makes me think I haven't tried to use the regular terminal yet myself hehe
<Scunizi> PsynoKhi0: probably just the shortcut command that's messing things up..
<PsynoKhi0> Scunizi: I'm afraid I can't give you any more advice though
<Scunizi> tx
<luisillo> done PsynoKhi0
<luisillo> says swap: 0MB of 423MB used
<PsynoKhi0> ok sounds good
<luisillo> is that bad?
<luisillo> oh
<PsynoKhi0> have you checked your video card drivers?
<luisillo> nope
<luisillo> what for?
<luisillo> and how
<PsynoKhi0> from a terminal, type:
<PsynoKhi0> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PsynoKhi0> case sensitive
<luisillo> now?
<PsynoKhi0> you got a list of Section, Option, EndSection and so on?
<luisillo> well yeah
<PsynoKhi0> ok look for a Section "Device" that relates to your video card
<luisillo> "Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i7"
<PsynoKhi0> ok, what's under Driver in that section?
<luisillo> Section "Device"
<luisillo>         Identifier      "Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i7"
<luisillo>         Driver          "trident"
<luisillo>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<PsynoKhi0> ok looking good
<PsynoKhi0> next, under Section "Screen", what's the value of DefaultDepth?
<luisillo> DefaultDepth    24
<PsynoKhi0> ah, here we can change to 16 to boost performance
<PsynoKhi0> in the same terminal, type:
<PsynoKhi0> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old && sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luisillo> done something like a notepad was opened
<luisillo> should I change the 24 to 16 there?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<luisillo> oh wait
<luisillo> one says 24 and the other one 6
<luisillo> 16 *
<PsynoKhi0> could you copy those parts and paste them over at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please?
<luisillo> http://www.saedasdas.pastebin.com/m3c9b05a8
<PsynoKhi0> ah :P
<luisillo> :) !
<PsynoKhi0> ok, change DefaultDepth to 16 and delete the SubSection "Display" Depth 24 Modes [...] EndSubSection (4 lines)
<luisillo> could yo do it there? at the botton to just copy and paste all?
<luisillo> if not is ok
<PsynoKhi0> might be simpler
<luisillo> ok
<PsynoKhi0> I'll go as far as removing all depths but 16bits
<PsynoKhi0> http://www.saedasdas.pastebin.com/m71021c7b
<luisillo> just copy and paste that?
<luisillo> done I did it, now?
<PsynoKhi0> replacing your Section "Screen" with the one on that  page would be enough
<PsynoKhi0> now save, and log out/back in
<luisillo> I just copied and pasted yours in mine and saved
<luisillo> do I need to reboot now?
<PsynoKhi0> it's fine
<PsynoKhi0> no
<PsynoKhi0> only restart your X server (log out)
<PsynoKhi0> or press ctrl alt backspace if in a hurry :)
<luisillo> ok but rebooting would work too, right?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<luisillo> ok brb :D
<PsynoKhi0> k
<luisillo> PsynoKhi0,  done
<luisillo> now'
<PsynoKhi0> check how it goes
<PsynoKhi0> is it a laptop?
<luisillo> nope
<luisillo> desktop
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> any better?
<luisillo> maybe a little
<luisillo> but still xp runs better
<Fa> lol xp runs better
<floating> argh
<nikolam> xp does not use more then 3GB of Ram
<Fa> hi
<Fa> yup
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: well, blame it on manufacturers not releasing open source drivers for their video cards :D
<Fa> just call them and complain
<Fa> enough people call they'll get the hint
<floating> i installed medibuntu and w32codecs. when i run some videos on vlc i get errors from pulse audio. now when i run this stream mms://a352.l2168662744.c21686.n.lm.akamaistream.net/d/352/21686/v0001/reflector:55384  i get only a black screen :(
<luisillo> so I can't solve it at all???
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: anyway, one more trick would be to go to Applications > Settings > Windows Manager
<floating> most videos work alright, but this dont give audio and screen is black... connection is established though
<floating> im on hardy
<Fa> me too
<Fa> this is so fast
<luisillo> and now?
<PsynoKhi0> choose the Advanced tab
<floating> can someone check that mms:// stream to confirm that its not the stream but my machine
<nikolam> floating, I ma testing that link too, I get blank screen, too. i am on hardy, 64-bit xubuntu
<PsynoKhi0> uncheck "Draw windows content while dragging" and "Draw windows content while resizing"
<PsynoKhi0> and close the window
<Fa> blank screen
<luisillo> ok hold on, thanks
<floating> blank, as black or ..
<luisillo> hi
<nikolam> black
<Fa> yeah it's black
<floating> try run it like vlc mms:// and see if you get error messages
<Fa> no errors
<nikolam> Maybe live stream IS putting nothing on AIR now? ;)
<floating> its possible i guess
<Fa> WYFF Live stream
<Fa> 5
<Fa> 4
<Fa> opps
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: should be going ok now
<Gokee2_Other> HAHAHA!
<Gokee2_Other> I got the packages from the other computer onto this one and installing during the upgrade :)
<PsynoKhi0> nice :)
<Gokee2_Other> I needed to copy /var/cache/apt/archives to this computer run dpkg-scanpackages on them make a iso mount the iso with a loopback and use  apt-cdrom  :)
<Gokee2_Other> Thinking of the other computer I wonder if it ever logged into hardy...  I will have to go check
<PsynoKhi0> that's more advanced than any suggestion I could have come up with hehe :D
<Gokee2_Other> Heh I found it mostly on a website http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/04/copying-updates-to-other-systems.html Although he burned a cd and I did not want to waste a cd :)
<PsynoKhi0> oh :)
<PsynoKhi0> nice find
<Gokee2_Other> Anyone around happen to know how to set localization(wow spell check did not give me red on that...)?  I am set to canada and I want to be in Los Anglos  (I really live right next to seattle but Los Anglos is the closest thing in the US to me on the timezone map)
<S0210> Hi! I use Hardy with hu language packs... at power off the buttons ("Switch user", "Log out", "Shut down", etc.) are partly show in English and some are in Hungarian. What's is going on? Isn't it the language-pack-gnome-hu-base is the one to be translated?
<luisillo> PsynoKhi0,  I couldn't find it
<luisillo> :\
<PsynoKhi0> luisillo: what?
<luisillo> Applications > Settings > Windows Manager
<luisillo> oh wait
<PsynoKhi0> S0210: is your Language support properly configured?
<S0210> PsynoKhi0: yes as well I can judge... not much more problems to be seen
<PsynoKhi0> or did you simply choose hungarian at the installation boot screen?
<S0210> PsynoKhi0: most of the applications come with the hu translations (probably set by the installation)
<PsynoKhi0> S0210: have you done anything under Language support? otherwise your localization installation may be incomplete
<S0210> PsynoKhi0: hu is checked... I do not think it is incomplete
<PsynoKhi0> and hungarian set as default?
<S0210> PsynoKhi0: it is
<PsynoKhi0> S0210: then unfortunately the translation packages are incomplete... I have that too on my xubuntu boxes
<S0210> PsynoKhi0: that's ok. but which packages should I look for on the translation.ubuntu.com?
<PsynoKhi0> good question...
<S0210> (eh... bad url, I meant https://translations.launchpad.net/)
<PsynoKhi0> I've learned to live with english poping out every now and then, someone more experienced than I might know
<PsynoKhi0> is there any hungarian ubuntu website? I'd ask someone on their forums
<S0210> PsynoKhi0: there is. I reported the translation error. I also informed them here at #ubuntu-hu. but you are right that I haven't asked them in the forum yet...
<PsynoKhi0> S0210: someone might have a 100% hungarion ISO available
<PsynoKhi0> Hungarian* sorry
<Stroganoff> PsynoKhi0: http://ubuntu.hu/forum
<S0210> PsynoKhi0: it doesn't have much to do with ISO I think
<S0210> Stroganoff: do you know by chance what language pack defines the log out buttons? (as seen here http://ubuntu.hu/files/imagecache/thumb/files/bugreports/xxx_end.png)
<Stroganoff> xfce-session
<Stroganoff> /usr/share/locale/hu/LC_MESSAGES/xfce4-session.mo
<PsynoKhi0> S0210: I meant that someone may have worked on an ISO with complete out-of-the-box Hungarian translation so you don't have to worry about language packages
<nikolam> PsynoKhi0, You can install system and download all langage packs
<nikolam> PsynoKhi0, Maybe You can make such CD? ;)
<PsynoKhi0> nikolam: I know you can... bah nvm
<S0210> Ahm... "The xfce4-session project is not set up for translation in Launchpad. "
<KillerOrca> anyone use vnc?
<luisillo> this is so slow :<
<Michael__> hello?
<Michael__> I want want to know how can I get an Icon on my panel that tells me the status of my network?
<Michael__> Also why when I click exit it only logs me out? instead of asking if I want to shut down?
<nikolam> right click on panel..add items.. network monitor
<Michael__> But i want to know my ip and all that
<Michael__> just like ubuntu has
<nikolam> and choose your connection name
<Michael__> You know what i mean?
<nikolam> that`s just like that
<Michael__> But what if im not connected and need to select a wifi hotspot?
<nikolam> you can find the name of your connection , doing ifconfig in command line
<nikolam> you can continue to use even gnome plugins in xfce
<nikolam> use XFapplet plugin and then select gnome one :)
<Michael__> What do you mean by xfapplet?
<nikolam> install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<Michael__> sorry way beginner.lol
<nikolam> and you will see
<nikolam> there is also xfce4-goodies
<Michael__> Ok sounds good! I need to figure out my wifi first.
<Michael__> WIll they have a shutdown bottom or something in the xfapplet?
<nikolam> as i said, you both have xfce wireless plugin and you can continue using gnome plugins with xfce-xfapplet-plugin
<Michael__> Sweat!! :)
<nikolam> :)
<Michael__> Could to tell me what metacity is?
<nikolam> if you are on xfce, you don`t need it.
<nikolam> metacity is window manager for gnome
<nikolam> (draws windows borders, etc)
<Michael__> I was trying to install a Mac OS theme from xfce-look and thats all they seem to talk about
<Gokee2_Other> Upgrade done time to restart.  Bye all
<Michael__> so will those themes not work with xubuntu?
<nikolam> I suppose they will. They are for xfce
<nikolam> I personally never bothered to install them manually
<KillerOrca> anyone know good torrent clients?
<nikolam> I used to use Azureus. Uses a Lot of RAM
<KillerOrca> I don't have the RAM to spare :/
<KillerOrca> I'm using torrentflux now since it has a web ui
<nikolam> Pay attention to enable outgoing encryption, if you share copyrighted matherial
<PsynoKhi0> transmission does the trick for me
<PsynoKhi0> but I'm not a big torrent user
<KillerOrca> I just need it to have a web ui
<Michael__> Does any one know of a good theme that looks like mac os'?
<steven> How can I turn off system-beeps in Xfce?
<Stroganoff> steven: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/turning-off-the-system-hardware-beep-linux-tutorial/
<steven> Stroganoff, thanks
<KillerOrca> how do I set modes here?
<Stroganoff> ?
#xubuntu 2008-04-27
<KillerOrca> like away
<boykillsworld> just upgraded to 8.0.4 everything works fine except pulseaudio server
<boykillsworld> anyone good with this thing
<crimsun> it's invoked per-user via GNOME-session
<crimsun> since you don't use GNOME, you likely want to make pulseaudio run per-user upon Xfce session login
<boykillsworld> well it runs fine if I run the command pulseaudio from bash
<boykillsworld> just need to find a way to run the deamon automatically
<boykillsworld> it also outputs some weird errors
<floating> ill get pulse audio errors with hardy too
<floating> lll
<boykillsworld> I tried putting the command pulseaudio in rc.local
<boykillsworld> didn't work think I need the deamon command
<crimsun> boykillsworld: putting it in rc.local invokes it as root.  You, as non-root, can't use that one.
<crimsun> boykillsworld: google something like "Xfce autostart"
<boykillsworld> ok thanks
<boykillsworld> ok how do you change resolutions in 8.0.4
<boykillsworld> manual xorg.conf doesn't work anymore
<boykillsworld> the gui setting menu locks me at 800x600 as max
<KillerOrca> is there no option under screen display?
<KillerOrca> are you doing a vnc?
<boykillsworld> wont give me 1024x768
<boykillsworld> no I am not doing vnc
<boykillsworld> yes I checked the settings first
<KillerOrca> don't know I'm afraid
<boykillsworld> I need the manual way
<boykillsworld> for some reason hardcoded it in xorg.conf doesnt work anymore
<boykillsworld> weird
<KillerOrca> I have the same problem, but only when I vnc in
<boykillsworld> well it's like xfce is controlling the resolution instead of xorg.conf
<nikolam> open settings manager, then display and select resolution?
<boykillsworld> cuts me at 800x600 as max
<boykillsworld> if it were that easy I would do it
<floating> xrandr
<boykillsworld> could try that but that doesn't work at bootup right
<floating> i actually have a script running couple xrandr commands when i connect to xfce
<boykillsworld> ok I'll look into that
<floating> for dual monitors though
<boykillsworld> I had to use it one for dual monitors on an ati card
<PsynoKhi0> nite
<boykillsworld> later
<sportjunkie> Hi guys, just wonder if there will be a hardy powerpc iso soon? the download page has only a daily build from the 21st.
<KillerOrca> no idea about the powerpc iso
<KillerOrca> if I had to guess I would say it will be up eventually
<KillerOrca> sportjunkie: are you looking to upgrade or just try it out?
<xjden> im back again
<xjden> and still has a slight problem
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4806312#post4806312
<xjden> lol its not the same prob as before
<xjden> reinstalling xfce worked
<xjden> but my additional harddrives won't mount on startup... or even show up in the list
<xjden> even after adding them to fstab
<xjden> running "mount -a" mounts them into the folders ok... but it still doesnt show up on the lists of filesystems
<xjden> any ideas?
<R[a]ndom> the list of filesystems?
<xjden> hold a sec
<xjden> /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc5
<xjden> both ntfs
<R[a]ndom> what list of filesystems
<Stroganoff> thunar side panel..
<xjden> ah
<xjden> just "File System"
<R[a]ndom> do they ever show up there? mine dont
<R[a]ndom> ive never tried to make them
<xjden> yea mine did before
<Stroganoff> mine do
<R[a]ndom> mine did before I had them mounting properly
<xjden> but atm i have to run "mount -a" in order to mount them :S
<R[a]ndom> if mount -a works, they should be coming up when you boot. weird
<R[a]ndom> afaik
<xjden> hmmm
<xjden> just a question...
<xjden> for those on 8.04... (and used to have 7.10)... which do you perfer so far?
<R[a]ndom> I run both atm
<R[a]ndom> been on 8.04 for a month or so on my laptop
<xjden> ah ok
<R[a]ndom> running smoothly
<R[a]ndom> liking ff3
<R[a]ndom> havent noticed much else
<xjden> yea...
<xjden> other than the new artwork i dont see alot different
<gaurdro> has anyone had experience running 64bit xubuntu on a 32bit processor?  I apparently am atm
<xjden> the add/remove thing has been moved around a bit... (the gui)
<xjden> nope
<xjden> well
<xjden> i dunno lol
<xjden> im using 32 bit X... but i dont know what me cpu is
<R[a]ndom> the 64 bit kernel would never load
<xjden> i have a 64 bit ubuntu cd... the kernel loads but then i get a heap of weird errors then it reboots
<xjden> so i guess not lol ^_^
<gaurdro> I am rather confused because that's what I figured,  no weird errors,  and it seems to be running.
<xjden> who knows lol
<xjden> (maybe someone does.. but i don't_
<xjden> *)
<xjden> !bye
<ubotu> Au revoir!
<gaurdro> my upgrade to hardy on my laptop went horribly wrong so i grabbed the disk i used for installing hardy on one of my desktops.  After the lastfm repo wouldn't work i realized it was a 64bit disk but i'm on a intel core 2 duo(32bit) but it installed and upgraded to hardy without issue.
<gaurdro> second hardy = gutsy*
<panthermartin13> Hi, room.  I have a general xubuntu question...hoping someone can answer.  I have recently started using the gnome based ubuntu instead of windows for both home and work.  Recently I found xubuntu when looking looking for something without the heavy gnome overhead for an older machine...and I really like it so far.  The question is, do you all use xubuntu for your everyday use, or is it mainly for older machines and servers?  Hope
<panthermartin13> thanks in advance...
<randall> i'm unable to get x11vnc working on a default install.  any know issues?
<randall> all i can see is *** XOpenDisplay failed (:0)
<KillerOrca> panthermartin13: I use it for my old machine
<KillerOrca> randall: what are you trying to do?
<randall> connect to an existing X session
<panthermartin13> thanks, K.  i had about decided to scrap the old machine until I found it.
<panthermartin13> runs great on this P3.
<floating> i use it on my everyday use machine
<randall> KillerOrca: I commented out DisallowTCP so it doesn't append -nolisten to X
<KillerOrca> randall: so you are trying to vnc into a windows box or linux one?
<randall> KillerOraca:  To a linux box with Xubuntu installed.
<panthermartin13> thanks, float.  I just wanted to be sure before putting it on a couple of more boxes. thanks, again.
<randall> KillerOraca:  I've done this many times on other machines.  Just start-up x11vnc and connect.
<randall> KillerOraca:  but x11vnc is failing and I don't know why
<KillerOrca> randall: fresh install of 8.04?
<randall> yea.  on an ibook g3
<KillerOrca> randall: someone else was just saying they couldn't find the powerpc isos for 8.04
<randall> they're in the ports section
<randall> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/
<randall> wait, it's not there
<KillerOrca> randall: if the problem was a different chipset it probably wouldn't have installed :/
<randall> it's under daily
<KillerOrca> randall: my experience with vnc is limited
<randall> KillerOraca:  Yea.  I'm just frustrated b/c this is usually so easy to do and x11vnc is not giving me useful feedback
<KillerOrca> randall: the only reason I am using x11vnc is to vnc from a windows box to a linux one
<KillerOrca> randall: there are probably other linu vnc's
<randall> KillerOraca:  I'm trying to help my wife in D.C.
<randall> KillerOraca:  The great thing about x11vnc is that it grabs the current X session instead of starting a new one
<KillerOrca> randall: never vnced outside the local network before
<randall> KillerOraca: I think I just got a hint "no protocol specified"
<randall> KillerOraca: I'm using openvpn
<randall> KillerOraca: I also get "no protocol specified" when I try something like DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0 xclock
<KillerOrca> randall: can you vnc into other boxes on your network?
<randall> KillerOraca: yes
<randall> KillerOraca: think i'm on to it
<KillerOrca> randall: I was thinking it might be her end
<KillerOrca> randall: especially if you can vnc into other boxes
<randall> KillerOraca: I think some env variable is not set right
<KillerOrca> randall: nothing to do but sniff it out, somehow
<HACKhalo2> Would I go to Launchpad to talk about an Idea i have for a new Ubuntu?
<KillerOrca> HACKhalo2: seems about right
<HACKhalo2> How would i do that?
<HACKhalo2> lol im noobish
<zoredache> what kind of idea
<HACKhalo2> It's called Mubuntu (Multiple-Ubuntu), which is a ISO image With Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu on it
<HACKhalo2> basically a Test Image to see what Ubuntu fits you
<KillerOrca> HACKhalo2: almost all the *buntus are made to fit on a CD
<zoredache> HACKhalo2: how do you suggest 'they' get everything to fit on a single cd?
<HACKhalo2> BUT, Mubuntu has Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu on one image
<KillerOrca> HACKhalo2: the major difference between the 3 are window managers, and those can be switched
<zoredache> or are you thinking it would be a dvd image?
<HACKhalo2> right
<HACKhalo2> no CD image
<HACKhalo2> Basically, a LiveCD with Barebones
<zoredache> I would bet that it is impossible to have everything on a single cd image
<zoredache> each window manager brings in too much of stuff for all the libraries
<zoredache> anyway, if I where you I would research how the cdimages are created and try and create one if you can...  If you can do it, submit it as a patch maybe
<HACKhalo2> The CD itself won't install the *buntu's which will save space
<zoredache> not much space....
<HACKhalo2> I'm thinking using a custom made script using apt-get calls to install
<HACKhalo2> and since the window mangers use the same files, all they really need is the manager spicific files
<zoredache> what do you mean they use all the same files?  kde is a major differences in libraries needed compared to ubuntu/xubuntu
<HACKhalo2> and the normal CD images for the *buntu's are about 580MB, including all the fancy windows installers and junk like that
<HACKhalo2> well, the drivers, stuff like that
<HACKhalo2> the kernel is the same
<HACKhalo2> and like i said, it'll be bare bones
<zoredache> if it is bare bones, they people won't get the real experience
<HACKhalo2> well, bare bones as in no fancy windows installers, etc
<zoredache> well make a post at the idea storm site... or perhaps whatever package/meta package that builds the cd images
<HACKhalo2> basically, a bootable CD that windows itself can't read
<zoredache> or build a protoype yourself and post that
<HACKhalo2> i was thinking of prototyping the shell scripts that it would need
<HACKhalo2> because i want it to change OS's on the fly
<HACKhalo2> and to prototype and test the apt-get installer
<zoredache> why not start simple... build a vm and install all the windows managers and stuff you want in the vm... see how much disk space it takes up
<HACKhalo2> well, first i need non-tainted file lists of the three OS's
<HACKhalo2> then the VM
<zoredache> what do you need that?
<HACKhalo2> then build a script that would install all the files that i need
<HACKhalo2> for a list of files needed to install the OS
<zoredache> I thought you weren't installing anything
<HACKhalo2> within the VM
<randall> KillerOraca: to get it to work I had to chmod -R o+rw /var/lib/gdm and specify the auth file within
<randall> KillerOraca: seems like something just isn't set up right by default
<zoredache> why don't you start with just a ubuntu cli install then just add the ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages
<HACKhalo2> thats what i was going to do
<HACKhalo2> since Ubuntu is the father to Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<zoredache> or... you could fire up each version of a livecd... and do a dpkg --get-selections which should give you the list of packages installed
<HACKhalo2> because if all three of them use mostly the same packages, then this is hypothectically possible
<HACKhalo2> because i'm thinking it would be near 690MB for the CD Image
<zoredache> HACKhalo2: do you know what debootstrap is?
<HACKhalo2> nope
<zoredache> you'll probably want to look that up... You'll probably need it
<HACKhalo2> ok
<CarlF1> I have instlled u-server.  what is the meta package that will get me the xfce wm, without any apps?
<CarlF1> all I really want is for usb drives to auto mount the same way they do with a full u-desktop instlll - wich is based on drive label or soething
<zoredache> so do you actually want a gui?  or do you just want to have devices automount?
<CarlF1> just automount
<zoredache> you might want to look at setting up autofs instead...
<CarlF1> I did - not quite the same
<zoredache> no... it is better :p
<CarlF1> it doesn't query the volume label
<zoredache> sure it can...
<CarlF1> out of the box/
<CarlF1> ?
<zoredache> I have config file with the volume names of all my backup disks
<zoredache> all you have to do is tweak a configuration file... and know the volume names in advance
<CarlF1> 2 things I dont want to do
<zoredache> well, you could also build an executable mount map that can mount any device
<CarlF1> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will do what i need - just hoping for something that wont take as long to install
<zoredache> well the xubuntu-desktop package may be what you want...
<zoredache> For a server though I might argue that the autofs solution is even better...
<CarlF1> does that include apps, like firefox, email...
<CarlF1> it isn't a real server
<zoredache> yes it includes a full desktop
<CarlF1> it's a usb->eththernet bridge because my old mac only has usb1
<zoredache> so are you going to login to the 'server' every time you need to unmount?
<CarlF1> drives are mac formated, wich get mouted RO, so just unplug em
<Jeah> Does anyone have Xubuntu Hardy installed?
<Jeah> Sorry, does anyone *here* have Xubuntu Hardy installed?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jeah> Thanks for the tip, but does anyone have it installed?
<Jeah> If not, they can't try something and answer my question.
<KillerOrca> Jeah: yes
<zoredache> almost certainly... but they may not be available... instead of wayting... why not just ask
<Jeah> KillerOrca: If you open a terminal, do all the window decorations draw properly?
<zoredache> Jeah: I think I just saw a new bug about terminals lacking window decorations
<KillerOrca> Jeah: Usually I just ssh in, luckily I have a vnc here ...
<KillerOrca> Jeah: Yes, everything looks normal
<Jeah> Yeah, it's here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/194769 .  It's happening for me, but I'm wondering if it works properly for anyone.  The bug's been open since Feb and I'd be surprised if it is universal and not just specific systems.  Here are some screenshots of the buggy behavior: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12163771/screenshot.jpg and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12163778/screenshot2.jpg
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194769 in xfce4-terminal "xfce4-terminal window borders / decorations / widgets being incorrectly drawn (xubuntu 8.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Ok, so yours looks fine?
<KillerOrca> Jeah: yep
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Weird.  I wonder what's doing it.  I redownloaded and reinstalled the terminal package as well as the WM and themes packages.
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Oh well.  Thanks, I was just curious if it was working for everyone else.  I'm glad to hear that it's not everyone, though that probably means it will take longer to get a patch.
<KillerOrca> Jeah: I did change one thing in the xorg.conf file, but that was only cause opening terminal caused a reboot
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Haha, at least I don't have that one!  :)
<KillerOrca> Jeah: change the default color depth from 24 to 16
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Where's that?  Is it a terminal setting or a system setting?
<Gokee2_Other> Is there any way to find out what packages are different between two xubuntu hardy computers?
<KillerOrca> open up xterm with alt-f2 'xterm' than run for another terminal
<KillerOrca> then in that 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<KillerOrca> wait wrong path
<KillerOrca> no it's right
<Gr33n3gg> hello ;)
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Ok, then it's just an obvious setting in there?  There isn't more than one instance or anything?
<KillerOrca> Jeah: yeah, just default depth
<KillerOrca> Jeah: not even sure if it will help to change
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Ok, thanks.  I'll give it a try, but I suspect it won't be the fix since it's just the one app doing it.  I'll let you know; the system's booting at the moment and it's a slow one!
<KillerOrca> Jeah: then save and ctrl-alt-backspace
<zoredache> CarlF1 here is all the autofs config you need to automatically mount any device by label http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64630/
<Jeah> KillerOrca: It didn't fix the problem, but thanks for the suggestion.  And thanks for confirming that it works fine for you.
<KillerOrca> Jeah: too bad
<Jeah> Yeah, well thanks anyway.  And since the bug has been confirmed I can at least hope for a speedy patch.  It's not the biggest deal anyway, since the buttons still work, they're just not visible.  A little guessing normally gets the job done just fine.
<Jeah> KillerOrca: Whoops, that was supposed to be directed to you.
<deformation> I have a problem, I have an acer laptop with 3 systems installed, xubuntu, ubuntu and XP, after i upgraded the xubuntu to hardy, i fail to mount the other 2 partitions that ubuntu and xp are installed on, i mean for file browsing. i think it has something to do with kitpolicy, can anyone help me please?
<Jeah> deformation: I personally can't help at all, except to say that it doesn't sound like a Xubuntu-specific issue, so you can probably look/ask in the Ubuntu channel and/or forums, too.
<Jeah> deformation: There are more people in there, so you're probably more likely to run into someone who can answer your question.
<deformation> Thanks @Jeah thats what i am doing :)
<mikubuntu> how do i get hardy to recognise my Epson Stylus CX5200 printer/scanner?  i've opened the printer configuration window but  i don't see it in the list... anybody familiar with this?
<mikubuntu> I wonder if I have to hook it up AFTER the computer is running?  I had it powered on already before i turned the computer on ...
<mikubuntu> it is aksing me for a device URI, but I don't know what that would be
<mikubuntu> no results on doc site that i can find.... arrrrrrgggghhhhhh
<Fa> i wouldn't do that
<mikubuntu> ummmm, guess nobody knows about printers tonite .... try again tomorrow
<Fa> try the forums
<MiKa|> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mikubuntu> hmmmm, i solved one riddle and uncovered another ... found the config process for my printer, but when i go to select it, ubuntu asks me for password, as usual.  but now, my password isn't working.  i upgraded this box to hardy yesterday, so i'm guessing there is some connection there... has an
<mikubuntu> it's mom's computer, i tried my password and then her's but it seems to be rejecting both ... arrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhh.
<mikubuntu> i don't understand this.  i tried to open synaptic, and i used my regular password -- no prob.  on the printer configuration process, tho, it asks for my 'password on localhost' and is rejecting.  i don't ever remember having any other passwords to use on this system, can someone help please?
<dee_cz> hello
<dee_cz> i've just installed xubuntu for the first time, but i can't see any of my other drives and usb storage is not mounting automatically, what can i do?
<dee_cz> is there something i forgot to install?
<floating> i wish there was an option "copy selection" in the xfce4-terminal (like its automatically on putty) in xfce4-terminal you can enable option "paste selection" so i wonder if copy selection is possible
<Stroganoff> floating: ctrl+shift+c
<floating> yes, that copies the text that i have selected
<floating> looking for auto copy on selection
<Plikk> hi, got a little problem with Xubuntu+compiz. Compiz is working great, but when I restart the computer I have to run the "compiz --replace"-command to get window decorations back, even though the command allready is in the autostart applications
<Plikk> anyone know why that is happening, or how to fix it?
<suriro> floating: do you want selected text to be pasted without middle mouse click?
<floating> no. just want to paint some text in terminal, then go to firefox for example and click ctrl+v there to paste it
<floating> !
<floating> suriro: sorry, i didnt know that middle-mouse-button actually does that
<floating> hehhh thx
<floating> hmm linux question:; can i see my current upload rate and download rate from command line ?
<floating> ifconfig shows the total amount but
<homebrewcider> 	hey there, every time I log in I get a "brown" desktop background (sounds strange I know) with none of my icons. I have to go Applications>settings>desktop settings and click "allow xfce to manage the desktop" every time to get my wallpaper and icons back. Can someone help to make it so it starts up every time please?
<suriro> homebrewcider: do you have 'save session' enabled/clicked at logout dialog?
<homebrewcider> yes
<suriro> xubuntu 8.04?
<homebrewcider> 7.10
<suriro> floating: there's sysstat if you don't want the network monitor applet
<dee_cz> hi
<dee_cz> is it normal that i cannot select more icons on the desktop by dragging?
<Iskr> yes
<Iskr> keep ctrl pushed
<Iskr> and select individually the icons
<Iskr> otherwise you might open thunar at /home/<your name>/Desktop
<dee_cz> thanks
<fear``> hi
<fear``> by now i´ve installed ubuntu but wish to try xubuntu because i expect more speed beacuse it is said that xubuntu is the right thing for older ocs, right ?
<Stroganoff> thats true
<fear``> ok, but in ubuntu my broadcom 43xx-wlan wont work (acer 5220 laptop), anyone who got i running ?
<fear``> is ubuntu using nm-aplet together with b43-fwcutter as well ?
<nikin> hy
<Stroganoff> hi
<nikin> i upgrade from 7.10 most of the things runs fine. i have sound but i can not set the volume... i started pulseaudio, but i could not connect to the server
<Stroganoff> mmmh pulseaudio
<Stroganoff> i dunno
<nikin> dont you know how to get back my goodold alsa ?
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<nikin> i have done it
<floating> trying to use ftp commandline tool. i connect to host and type get -vi /remote/dir/ /local/dir/  and it doesnt copy the /dir/ to local machine but says : No such file or directory. and then goes one file at a time from the remote dir and says no such file on each of them :/
<floating> ok. got it this way. enter the directory on local machine where want it, then connect, then just use get file
<nikin> ok i uninstalled the pulseaudio but nothing has chnaged... i can not change the volume in xfce.. he device shows up but the settings do not... neither on alsamixergui
<nikin> i ame using an asus eee pc
<floating> argh, ftp doesnt understand wildcards:?
<gkahla> can anyone tell me which packages install the GL/gl.h and GL/glx.h headers?
<forces> hi!
<forces> http://pastebin.ca/999343
<forces> I want to agree a resolution at my xubuntu, but I don't know how to do that
<gabkdlly> forces: hi
<gabkdlly> maybe you want to look at Applications -> Settings -> Screens and Graphics
<gabkdlly> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gabkdlly> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<forces> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<forces>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080427084802
<forces> that says when I type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg,
<gabkdlly> yes, you can always revert to what you had before by copying that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<forces> The resolution 1280x768 is not avaible in Screen and Graphics, I have to agree to xorg, but in xubuntu if diferent to ubuntu
<gabkdlly> try running without phigh, don't worry it will backup your file so you can always revert
<gabkdlly> although, with phigh it SHOULD ask you what resolutions are appropriate
<floating> hey, is there a way how i can scan what udp ports works here ? i am behind such routers i cant tweak them, but would like to see if some udp port is open
<suriro> anyone know how to make XF86AudioLowerVolume and RaiseVolume keys work as in Gnome desktop?
<suriro> ...without binding to aumix commands
<TheSheep> suriro: select a keyboard layout that has them
<suriro> already did
<TheSheep> suriro: and add a volume control applet to the panel
<suriro> sme alyout as in Gnome
<suriro> *same layout
<TheSheep> gnome overrides layout settings
<TheSheep> and always expects multimedia keys
<suriro> i have no problem those keys being detected on xfce
<TheSheep> ok, then the panel; plugin should handle them
<kallej> Hi, anyone keen on helping me udnerstand wy my 7.04 wont upgrade?
<TheSheep> kallej: any details?
<suriro> TheSheep: gnome shows a little popup when those keys are pressed, xfce also shows it but only for keys that control screen brightness, not for volup/voldown
<suriro> I wonder what shows that popup..
<kallej> I get the 8.04 LTS is available in my upgrade dialog, but the instantly "Not all upgrades can be installed"
<TheSheep> suriro: I guess it's metacity
<TheSheep> kallej: can you open the terminal and type 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and pastebin the result?
<kallej> When I try upgrading it goes all the way to installing the upgrades, but then aborts with a "could not install the upgrades"
<kallej> I will try
<kallej> TheSheep: Sorry to be an idiot, but what is pastebin? Plain pasting in this IRC?
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheSheep> kallej: no need to be sorry, don't hesitate to ask
<TheSheep> kallej: I'll be back in 10 minutes
<kallej> TheSheep: No worries, my prime objective is, to see if it's easy to fix my installation or if I should reinstall 8.04, and if then, are my programs then gone?
<kallej> TheSheep: Sorry about the swedish but heres the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64707/
<Bodle> Hi. I'm having problems every time I upgrade or install something with apt. here is error i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64710
<Bodle> xubuntu version is 8.04
<kallej> In the meantime I have to reflect on this phenomena. Skilled people sitting here helping complete strangers, with sometimes very complicated problems..... Very impressive!!!
<suriro> Bodle: are trying to install glascow haskell?
<suriro> TheSheep: here's a screenshot of the popup I talked about http://img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/4/4/27/f_Screenshotm_768b4f1.png
<Bodle> suriro: no, but I do have it and I have played with xmonad. Is it possible that something is messed up with those
<suriro> what apt-get command causes that error?
<Bodle> upgrade and install
<Bodle> it doesn't matter what i'm trying to install, every time same problem
<Bodle> actually it does install everythin I want to. It just throws that error after that, no matter what
<suriro> apt-get check may elp
<suriro> *help
<suriro> or just run synaptic and select "fix broken packages"
<Bodle> didn't help :/
<Bodle> It can't find anything broken
<suriro> you sure you don't need that haskell stuff anymore?
<Bodle> yep, I'm sure
<suriro> dpkg -l '*ghc*'
<suriro> then apt-remove the pkgs from that list
<suriro> 'apt-get remove libghc6-hgl-dev' might even be enough
<Bodle> it doesn't let me remove that
<TheSheep> kallej: sorry, I'm back. try uninstalling audacious, doing the upgrade and installing it back
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> what's the CLI for deleting unused packages leftovers
<j1mc> Hi Ben_Cs
<j1mc> try sudo apt-get clean
<j1mc> Ben_Cs: ^^
<j1mc> hi TheSheep
<gabkdlly> Ben_Cs: apt-get autoremove might be what you are looking for
<gabkdlly> read up on it with "man apt-get"
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: with the --purge option
<suriro> TheSheep: did you see the screenshot I posted?
<TheSheep> suriro: I know how it looks in gnome. xfce doesn't have such a thing.
<suriro> TheSheep: that's an xfce desktop shot
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: apt-get autoremove --purge ?
<TheSheep> hmm... but that's brightness control
<j1mc> Ben_Cs: that should work
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: yes
<rooger> hello
<j1mc> hi rooger
<suriro> TheSheep: yes.. what pops it up? gnome has it too.
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep, j1mc: thanks. it did
<rooger> trying to install drapper on ibook g-4 duel boot and it wont partion
<Ben_Cs> btw, i directed opera browser to ~/.mozilla/plugins directory but still flash wont work on it although it works on firefox. know why?
<rooger> boots up just fine from the cd but it fails to partition1 anyone know a fix?
<suriro> Ben_Cs: same problem here. I suppose recent flash plugins are incompatible with opera.
<j1mc> rooger: sorry, i don't.  you might want to check in #ubuntu-ppc
<Ben_Cs> suriro: i see. ok thanks
<Ben_Cs> i had bad flash experience in firefox with xubuntu 8.04 . it appeared that there were lots of free flash plugins installed that came with hardy. i removed them and now i have flashplugin-nonfree, and now all is well. i wish xubuntu didn't bloat with flash plugins that don't do the job
<Ben_Cs> suriro: forums say that opera 9.5 beta should work with current adobe flash plugin. trying now
<kallej> TheSheep: Will do so. BRB
<Ben_Cs> yeh baby!!!!!!!! the new opera 9.5 beta works great with flashplugin-nonfree
<suriro> Ben_Cs: is it still qt3 based?
<suriro> I dont know about the beta Opera
<kallej> TheSheep: THE INSTALLATION IS RUNNING!!!
<Ben_Cs> suriro: i guess so. just go to opera site and download opera 9.5beta for your version of ubuntu
<suriro> I have no interest for another beta browser. FF is beta already on Hardy. :/
<panthermartin13> anyone here able to help with a simple xubuntu 8.04 graphics driver question? i think it's simple anyway...
<panthermartin13> just to get going in advance...i put the new xubuntu hardy heron on my sony viao notebook (replaced ubuntu gnome 7.10) and the intel 810 driver is no longer working - lost my 1024x768 screen resolution
<panthermartin13> looked at xorg.conf and i don't see anything in there that looks like it detected it...any ideas?
<thruxton> panthermartin13: I'm guessing you dont have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup or somesuch?
<thruxton> panthermartin13: you could compare then what xorg used to load with what its loading now
<thruxton> is the driver loading at all (but with the wrong res)? or is X not even starting?
<panthermartin13> back - dog knocked something down...perfect timing...
<panthermartin13> yeah...i did not save my old xorg since i expected the new xubuntu to work like the old install did
<panthermartin13> i am using it...it only shows 800x600 - it did not detect the display card and screen properties like 7.10 did
<panthermartin13> i tried regenerating the xorg using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" - that did not work
<thruxton> panthermartin13: and in your xorg.conf what resolutions are defined?
<panthermartin13> none
<thruxton> panthermartin13: i am not sure then whats happening, usually the dpkg-reconfigure.... is enough
<panthermartin13> Section "Device"
<panthermartin13> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<panthermartin13> EndSection
<panthermartin13> Section "Monitor"
<panthermartin13> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<panthermartin13> EndSection
<panthermartin13> Section "Screen"
<panthermartin13> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<panthermartin13> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<panthermartin13> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<panthermartin13> EndSection
<thruxton> yup
<thruxton> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/4780814/xorg.conf
<thruxton> something like that
<thruxton> it looks like it hasnt found the card at all though
<panthermartin13> i am a little new at this - is the best way forward to edit the xorg or run some utility to do it for me?
<thruxton> under the device section it should say something like Driver "intel" (i dont have intel so I'm not sure)
<panthermartin13> maybe there is someone out there with a sony vaio who has posted their xorg and i can just copy it...i'll try googling some more - thanks for your help
<thruxton> panthermartin13: yeah, goog idea. good luck
<kallej> TheSheep: Thank you my friend. It seems to have worked though I had to klick away some warning dialogs!!!!
<TheSheep> kallej: cool, try to run that 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure everything is upgraded
<cody-somerville> :)
<lobazo> i have a problem with the resolution when i start xubuntu the resolution change in session manager. But when i'm in the desktop the resolution is normal
<KlrSp1> ﻿﻿ok, i've been searching and searching, and nothing is working; emerald is not reporting any errors, and i'm not getting any window decorations... I've done everything i can think of and find on the net.. any ideas?
<alado2> im using "sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sdb1" to shut down one of my drives, and it works fine, i just want to know how i can do it without being a superuser, how i can do it without the "sudo" part
<KlrSp1> alado2: the easiest way is to tell sudo to not require a passwd for a particular group and application combo, and then alias your user's input to make hdparm acutally "sudo hdparm"
<KlrSp1> then you won't be bothered with a passwd
<alado2> <KlrSp1>: hmm ok, how would i go about doing that?
<KlrSp1> google
<KlrSp1> that's well discussed
<alado2> ok, i'll do a search, thnx for the info
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<darthanubis> update-menus does not remove the entries I want gone
<darthanubis> xfce4 menu editor is worthless because there are no entries there except "settings"
<darthanubis> how can I correct my xfce4 menu?
<Sionide> ugh
<TheSheep> darthanubis: you can uninstall the applications you don't want
<Sionide> darthanubis, you have a couple of options
<darthanubis> I thought of that before I started editing
<darthanubis> the apps are long gone of course
<Sionide> you can edit it via fiddling about with the text files which store the data..
<TheSheep> darthanubis: other than that, you can copy the relevent menu entries from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/application and add 'hidden: yes' line to them
<darthanubis> Sionide, I looked at the menu.xml, nothing is in there
<Sionide> or... you can fix it so the menu editor works properly, but if you do that, you'll find that if you install something it won't automatically show up in the menu, you'll have to add it manually..
<Sionide> it's because the menu editor is ripped straight out of gnome i reckon
<TheSheep> Sionide: not really
<darthanubis> Sionide, I knw the menu application is keeping the consistency, just trying ot figure out how to edit
<darthanubis> TheSheep, there are no entries to copy, I trying to remove zombies, or did I misunderstand your statement?
<TheSheep> darthanubis: the menu is cosntructed from files in /usr/share/applications
<darthanubis> yeh
<darthanubis> I don't need that stuff, they are all there
<TheSheep> darthanubis: but if you edit these directly, they will come back at updates
<Sionide> the fact is, the menu editor is broken
<darthanubis> basically
<TheSheep> darthanubis: so you instead copy them to your ~/.local/share/applications and edit in there, then they will 'cover' the system-wide ones
<darthanubis> I'm trying to remove application entries from applications that are not in the repos
<TheSheep> darthanubis: for example?
<Azslande> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but I have a quick question. I'm trying to install Xubuntu on my Laptop with the "Install Inside Windows" option. But When I try I get the message "You need at least 256mb of memory to run the installer!" I have 256mb of ram already.
<darthanubis> TheSheep, a windows app installed with wine
<TheSheep> darthanubis: you should have said you mean wine
<darthanubis> I did not because I don't
<darthanubis> wine is gone
<darthanubis> been gone
<TheSheep> darthanubis: it's in ~/.local/share/applications/wine/
<TheSheep> darthanubis: or ~/.wine
<darthanubis> I've cleaned that Sheep
<darthanubis> the menu place "other"
<darthanubis> where do those entries reside?
<darthanubis> I have nx from nomachine there
<darthanubis> this is where the empty zombies are as well
<darthanubis> I should be able to edit this out?
<cellofellow> should a normal user be able to write to /tmp?
<darthanubis> yes
<TheSheep> darthanubis: they *all* come either from /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/...etc., where they appear inn the menu depedns on categories they are in
<cellofellow> hey, even root can't. I've got problems. :(
<cellofellow> TheSheep: how you doing man? long time no chat.
<Azslande> quit
<TheSheep> cellofellow: good, thanks
<TheSheep> cellofellow: does it appear in the list when you type 'mount' ?
<cellofellow> nope. I think that's part of the proble,
<cellofellow> problem*
<TheSheep> cellofellow: can you write anywhere in /
<cellofellow> nope
<TheSheep> does your / appear as mounted ro in mount?
<cellofellow> wait, it was the sudo thing
<cellofellow> no, it's not
<cellofellow> and I can write, if I do it right.
<TheSheep> ah, ok, in /tmp too?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> but my regular user can't write to /tmp and therefore when I try to launch a session from GDM (except Failsafe Terminal) it fails.
<cellofellow> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfig-restore.py
<cellofellow> oops
<TheSheep> cellofellow: what does 'ls -ald /tmp' say?
<cellofellow> mode 755, owner root
<darthanubis> TheSheep, thx
<zoredache> the mode is wrong... should be 1777
<cellofellow> ok, can I just change that?
<zoredache> yes... chmod 1777 /tmp
<TheSheep> cellofellow: can you paste the line?
<zoredache> you might also need a -R to get the sub folders...
<TheSheep> zoredache: /tmp has special rigths
<cellofellow> I've been trying to copy it.
<cellofellow> I'll be write back (but using screen so won't sign out.)
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<TheSheep> hello PsynoKhi0
<cellofellow> that worked, but will it survive a reboot?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: make sure it has the 't' right
<cellofellow> what's that?
<zoredache> that a the '1' part of the mode... it the 'stick bit'
<TheSheep> cellofellow: disallows deleting the directories inside not owned by you
<zoredache> whenever a file is created the creator becomes the owner
<cellofellow> ok...
<zoredache> that too
<TheSheep> (normally you could delete them if you have +w to the directory)
<cellofellow> but, this mode-setting will survive a reboot?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: yes, unless you have some script that sets it back in your init
<cellofellow> the T is in there, yes.
<cellofellow> ok
<PsynoKhi0> my old desktop really doesn't like version upgrades it seems
<cellofellow> well, not gonna try it just yet, running a backup so I can install Hardy clean.
<zoredache> the question really how did it break... did you do something like a chown -R . 755 at some point it time?
<cellofellow> (hmm, anybody know how to kill a specific window in screen?)
<PsynoKhi0> anyway I'm kind of confused about the new xorg.conf
<PsynoKhi0> cellofellow: type xkill in a terminal
<PsynoKhi0> and click on the window
<cellofellow> zoredache: not sure, I used BackupPC with tar and that messed something up I think. Went back to Rsync after that.
<cellofellow> PsynoKhi0: um, screen is a terminal multiplexer that allows several emulated terminal "windows" in one terminal.
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<cellofellow> so, window 1 is frozen and I need to somehow kill it.
<TheSheep> ctrl+a k
<cellofellow> thanks
<cellofellow> now that I look, I should have just read the manpage.
 * cellofellow hides behind his shell.
<TheSheep> or ctrl+a ? :)
<PsynoKhi0> to change color depth do I need to manually DefaultDepth in xorg.conf?
<PsynoKhi0> manually add*
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: yes, in the screen section
<PsynoKhi0> in Hardy that is
<PsynoKhi0> dang... not sure that xorg.conf-on-a-diet move was good /(
<TheSheep> you can always try X -configure :)
<cellofellow> noobs love GUIs, too bad they don't quite work.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: guis neither
<cellofellow> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a screen resolution app similiar to ubuntu in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> tgm4883_laptop: yes, system->display
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm TheSheep thanks, not exactly what i'm looking for though.  Let me explain a little more.  I have a laptop hooked up to a large LCD screen.  I enabled this via xrandr, but what I want to do is force this to be enabled on boot up.
<TheSheep> hmm... the nvidia-settings can do it, but only if you have nvidia
<TheSheep> other than that I just edit xorg.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, k,  I have intel, so i'll mess around with it a liittle
<tgm4883_laptop> one more thing
<tgm4883_laptop> how about a power app for setting what happens when I close my laptop lid?
<TheSheep> you can isnatll gnome-power-manager
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, will do
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks for the help
<TheSheep> or edit the scripts in /etc/acpi/
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is xfce4 automatized as gnome ?
<TheSheep> aLeSD: no
<aLeSD> I mean is it easy ?
<TheSheep> aLeSD: depends what you do
<aLeSD> cause I'm leaving gentoo to have something that do the stuff for me
<aLeSD> TheSheep: what r the most problems ?
<TheSheep> aLeSD: for example there is no program to configure multiple screens or what happens when you close the laptop lid :)
<aLeSD> ah
<TheSheep> aLeSD: some configuration things are changed in text files, not in gui
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<aLeSD> the pint is that i find gnome slow
<TheSheep> no pain no gain
<aLeSD> and I'm chosing between kde4 and xdfe4
<TheSheep> tbh most common things are pretty easy
<TheSheep> and default configuration is usable
<skinnymg1> anyone in here
<tgm4883_laptop> *65 people hide*
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<skinnymg1> i need help with samba in hardy
<skinnymg1> cant get it to show my ntfs files
<aLeSD> mmm
<aLeSD> but I can install the kde4 desktop and gnome desktop
<skinnymg1> can see my ext3 files in windows but cant see my ntfs files in xubuntu
<aLeSD> and I have all the 3 in the same machine
<aLeSD> isn't it ?
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g | skinnymg1
<ubotu> skinnymg1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<aLeSD> or there are more stuff that change ?
<TheSheep> aLeSD: you can install xubuntu, ubuntu and kubuntu all at once
<aLeSD> this is amazing
<TheSheep> aLeSD: just install xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages
<aLeSD> bye and thanks
<skinnymg1> its already installed but i still cant see them
<PsynoKhi0> under Sessions at the login screen?
<skinnymg1> is there any way to manually mount the files
<TheSheep> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<skinnymg1> oh well i figure it out
<skinnymg1> thanks anyways
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: is glxinfo the easiest way to find out what driver the system is using?
<PsynoKhi0> video driver that is
<suriro> PsynoKhi0: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PsynoKhi0> suriro: ah right... thanks
<PsynoKhi0> uuuuh ok this is creepy
<PsynoKhi0> the driver is right, but the performance is not o.O
<PsynoKhi0> already switched to 16bits and set the refresh rates for the monitor
<PsynoKhi0> also checked that DMA was on
<suriro> PsynoKhi0: which gpu?
<PsynoKhi0> good old VooDoo3, tdfx is loaded... weird...
<suriro> PsynoKhi0: it has a man page. did you check it?
<PsynoKhi0> man page for what?
<suriro> man tdfx
<PsynoKhi0> err maybe... started playing around with Xubuntu on that computer since 7.04, and tdfx hasn't been updated since 2002, I doubt it would help TBH
<PsynoKhi0> something's prolly sucking away my CPU cycles
<matthewpaulster> hello
<matthewpaulster> anyone around?
<matthewpaulster> SOMEONE!
<matthewpaulster> i need help
<matthewpaulster> with xubuntu
<matthewpaulster> coldhack?
<matthewpaulster> coldhak
<matthewpaulster> eteran
<matthewpaulster> hello
<matthewpaulster> anyone there
<tgm4883_laptop> matthewpaulster, let me save you the trouble
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> anyone around?
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> SOMEONE!
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> i need help
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> with xubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> coldhack?
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> coldhak
<tgm4883_laptop> <matthewpaulster> eteran
<matthewpaulster> thank you.
<matthewpaulster> when i install xubuntu shouldi erase everything on the computer first?
<tgm4883_laptop> if you want
<matthewpaulster> but Should i?
<matthewpaulster> during the installation willl it take care of another OS?
<matthewpaulster> because we dont want the old OS anymore
<matthewpaulster> HELLO?
 * tgm4883_laptop sighs
 * matthewpaulster shrieks: answer me already
<tgm4883_laptop> matthewpaulster, i'm guessing you don't really know how IRC works do you
<matthewpaulster> yes i do.
<tgm4883_laptop> you are lucky I don't have OP powers in this channel
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry channel.  If that was uncalled for or not how things are handled in this channel let me know
<cody-somerville> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> but that was kinda ridiculas
<cody-somerville> tgm4883_laptop, best just to use your client's ignore function for people like that ;]
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd have kicked him for that
<tgm4883_laptop> i was about to explain how you ask and wait for a response
<cody-somerville> Yea, I probably would have done the latter before the former ;]
<tgm4883_laptop> and that no one in this channel is paid support
<tgm4883_laptop> but he left before I had the chance
<tgm4883_laptop> and was kinda rude anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't have an exact answer since I haven't tried what he wanted to do with xubuntu.  Normally it would work, but a few things are different with xubuntu
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
#xubuntu 2009-04-20
<BSE> I have 1 gig swap and as you said, rarely using any :)
<histo> God annoying bug with xfce4-terminal alt+2 stops working all th etime in the terminal for somereaosn.
<histo> Makes switching between windows annoying
<Kimi> HI
<Kimi> when i open browser or xchat
<Kimi> its not showing up in
<Kimi> task bar
<Kimi> help me
<Kimi> anyone online ??
<Moodier> is there a consolidated page with changes/additions from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Moodier> i dunno if i should upgrade when it becomes official...
<forces> for xubuntu
<cody-somerville> 9.04 has a new version of Xfce
<forces> xfce 4.6, ext4 support, linux 2.6.28...
<forces> openoffice 3
<forces> i will install as soon as will be released
<Moodier> hmm... is there an official list somewhere?
<Moodier> i cannot find it on ubuntu.com or google
<forces> look in www.xubuntu.org
<forces> www.ubuntu.com have a list
<Moodier> is .org official? the nub/ugly design looks somewhat suspicious...
<cody-somerville> ugly design?
<Moodier> ubuntu.org does not look related to the ubuntu linux project... is it related?
<cody-somerville> ubuntu.org is indeed
<cody-somerville> Moodier, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/JauntyJackalope/RC for the release candidate announcement
<forces> Moodier, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<Moodier> ahh, cool. thanks cody-somerville and forces. i see the highlights of changes
<Moodier> ubuntu.org does indeed look ugly however -- and somewhat unrelated to their linux project
<Moodier> do you know when the RC is going to move into production?
<Moodier> i thought it was supposed to be several days ago...
<forces> 4 days
<Moodier> forces: kewl
<Moodier> if i were to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, but i had uninstalled Listen, will Listen be re-installed again after the upgrade?
<Moodier> or for that matter, anything else i had uninstalled from 8.10
<Moodier> i also made modifications to the font colors (i.e. Abiword)... will those changes remain if i upgrade to 9.04?
<zoredache> how did you make changes to the font colors?
<zoredache> if you changed something in /etc, or /home your changes should be touched
<Moodier> i had to change ~/.gtkrc-2.0 -- so that will remain untouched upon upgrade?
<Moodier> "your changes should be touched" -- not sure what that means
<zoredache> sorry, was thinking backwards..
<cody-somerville> Moodier, are your personal settings will be retained
<cody-somerville> *all
<zoredache> the upgrade shouldn't break anything under ~/
<Moodier> what about custom uninstallations from the base xubuntu 8.10 original distro? will those be re-installed?
<zoredache> did you have to remove the xubuntu-desktop package to uninstall things?
<Moodier> hmmm.... i don't think so.. i used sudo apt-remove specific packages
<Hetor_> hey
<Slonkie> !hi | Hetor_
<ubottu> Hetor_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<chewit> Xfce 4.6.1 is out. Will it be uploaded to Jaunty's updates?
<bambam_> hi
<bambam_> anyone in here usin e17?
<askand> Hi! Currently xubuntu shows the folder Deskop on the Desktop, how do I get it to show the folder Skrivbord (desktop in Swedish) instead?
<Lusule_> hi there :)  i'm trying to create a live-disk for xubuntu from the iso in windows, but I only have dvd-rw disks and i can't find a dvd iso anywhere, will it still work okay if i use the cd iso?
<tavasti> Lusule_, I think cd iso should be ok
<Lusule_> thanks :)
<cylonia> Hi all, having trouble getting eth0 interface working, lost it on 2 laptops a couple of days ago after an update .. both machines running xubuntu 8.10 .. is it normal that "ifconfig -a" reports eth0 as UP and nm-applet show "no network connection" ?
<Moodier> cylonia: that's happened to me before -- could be that wired/wireless option is not checked in nm-applet
<cylonia> Moodier: yes, i double-checked that, enable networking is checked
<Moodier> cylonia: does ping work?
<cylonia> Moodier: yes it does, i also lost keyboard/touchpads on both laptops at the same time as the wired connection, so i had to check in tty, but it does ping allright
<cylonia> lynx works as well in tty, seems like network-manager is acting strangely, going to reinstall it and see what gives, thx moodier
<Moodier> cylonia: if you lost keyboard, touchpad, and wired connection simultaneously, something is seriously wrong w/ your system -- it's not simply an ethernet issue
<Moodier> cylonia: try a sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<cylonia> Moodier: ok thx, trying ...
<cylonia> Moodier: can't say i fully understand why, but network connection is up and working, although nm-applet shows "no connection" .. thanks for your help :)
<Moodier> cylonia: did you try sudo apt-get update and upgrade?
<cylonia> Moodier: yes, it works
<cylonia> just received an update, so now only the keyboard/touchpad issue remains
<Moodier> cylonia: those commands checks to see if you have any missing dependencies or outdated software and installs them
<Moodier> cylonia: did your keyboard/touchpad ever work? if it broke, what were you doing when it broke?
<cylonia> Moodier: okay, it didn't report missing dependencies, both laptops were running fine for over a year on xubuntu so yes it worked before .. things broke after an update of pulseaudio and tzdata two days ago
<cylonia> Moodier: although i wouldn't think pulseaudio would mess with network configuration would it ?
<Moodier> cylonia: not sure
<Moodier> cylonia: i wouldn't think so
<cylonia> Moodier: i already checked for possible bugs on the latest pulseaudio update on launchpad, nothing related showed up indeed
<Moodier> cylonia: does your keyboard/trackpad completely not work at all?
<cylonia> Moodier: both work in tty's but not in X
<Moodier> cylonia: could be a problem with xfce then
<Moodier> how are you starting X?
<cylonia> Moodier: via gdm running a regular xfce session
<Moodier> cylonia: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040677
<cylonia> Moodier: i thought the newer Xorg configured keyboard/touchpad etc. via HAL ? going over some documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/InputHotplug .. looking into your link thank you
<Moodier> cylonia: you can also try reconfiguring xserver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Moodier> cylonia: if you want to brush up on it, read http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_fix_your_computers_graphics_with_dpkg-reconfigure
<cylonia> Moodier: okay, looks like i need to read up on things, thanks again for your help :)
<Moodier> cylonia: np
<Ruadh> Hi all
<Kimi> my xubuntu wubi cannot access windows drives D E and F
<Ruadh> re
<Pres-Gas> Hey all.
<Pres-Gas> Is power management with straight xubuntu different than ubuntu?  I cannot seem to get my lappy to sleep on lid close with the RC of xubu.
<Pres-Gas> I thought I set it in xubu's power settings.
<cody-somerville> Pres-Gas, it should work
<Pres-Gas> cody-somerville, do you think it needs a restart?
<cody-somerville> Pres-Gas, won't hurt :)
<Pres-Gas> It just so happens that I have it off...so I guess it is a delayed restart  ;)
<gorgut> Hey guys, i'm trying to use the NX web-interface plugin... how do I create a session file?
<Pres-Gas> This is my first ragin' full on xubu install.  I usually install Ubu (for support purposes) and then put xubu on top of that.
<FelineMonstrosit> hi
<FelineMonstrosit> I have a problem - can anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FelineMonstrosit> my resolution was weird when I booted up today so I corrected it by adjusting my CRT monitor. However it's now all distorted and I've tried running Freeciv and Wormux and their windows are both too big to fit on the screen and I can't find any way around this problem. help?
<FelineMonstrosit> I'm quite sure my resolution was higher before (1024*768 I think) but the highest I can get it is 960*540
<Pres-Gas> FelineMonstrosit, if you do (from the terminal) "xvidtune -show" it will output what your current resolution is.  You don't have to run it as admin.
<FelineMonstrosit> Right now it's 960*600. Is there any way I can set it maunally?
<Pres-Gas> FelineMonstrosit, can you go into the settings manager and then select Display and bump it up that way?
<FelineMonstrosit> Like I said the highest it will let me set it is 900*540
<Pres-Gas> FelineMonstrosit, what is your graphics card?
<FelineMonstrosit> dunno. pretty bad I'm sure - this is an old computer. how can I check?
<Pres-Gas> FelineMonstrosit, try lspci
<FelineMonstrosit> Hm. I don't understand (I'm afraid I'm very new to ubuntu)
<Pres-Gas> You will have to run the command "lspci|less" in the terminal and look for something like "VGA compatible controller"
<Pres-Gas> Okay, I don't seem to have jre running on my machine even though it is installed via xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pres-Gas> I see the openjdk jre installed
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...
<FelineMonstrosit> "VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"
<chewit> Xfce 4.6.1 is out. Will it be uploaded to the Jaunty Updates?
<Pres-Gas> Okay, FelineMonstrosit, I would do a google search with:  Silicon Integrated Systems 65x/M650/740 linux resolution
<Pres-Gas> see what pops up
<FelineMonstrosit> ok
<Pres-Gas> ...unless someone here chimes in...you could also try the #ubuntu channel
<charlie-tca> chewit: I think that is the plan right now. It won't make the final release, since their is not enough time.
<Hetor> talking about Xfce...
<chewit> ah ok
<Pres-Gas> FelineMonstrosit, tell them the card make and model...
<Hetor> if I upgrade my Xfce 4.4 installation to 4.6, will my settings work properly?
<charlie-tca> no, Hetor. There are complete configuration changes.
<Hetor> oh noes
<Hetor> I have spend 30 minutes of my life in vine :|
<Lusule_> hi there :) i have a small problem, I was fiddling with my panel, tried moving the icon list from one panel to another and all my panels seem to have disappeared, i can't get htem back and choosing the 'panel' settings doesn't do anything anymore
<Hetor> so... themes for 4.4 won't work too? :'(
<charlie-tca> I don't "vine", but maybe those are going to work.
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> Themes should still work
<Hetor> nice
<charlie-tca> but if you upgrade and try to keep the ~/.config, it breaks
<Lusule_> thanks charlie-tca that fixed it :)
<charlie-tca> Lusule_: You are welcome
<Hetor> how sad to hear it after I've just ended decorating my Xfce desktop
<charlie-tca> :(
<Hetor> I'll have to redo everything again... that sucks
<charlie-tca> Sorry, but the good news is 8.10 is valid for another year!
<Hetor> I gonna upgrade to 9.04 anyway
<charlie-tca> I am using it. I think it is way better than 8.10
<Hetor> not a fan of beta testing
<Hetor> I prefer stable releases
<charlie-tca> final should be out thursday
<Hetor> yeah I know
<charlie-tca> Testing has been fun... my system only went down a little bit, and broke for just a few days at a time.
<Hetor> heh
<Hetor> will beta testers be able to upgrade to final realease?
<charlie-tca> As long it is kept upgraded, it is automatic
<charlie-tca> s/upgraded/updated
<noumaan> I want to test some translations on XFCE I am using ubuntu 8.10 with gnome and xfce both. How do I check these translations?
<noumaan> I have copied the files to /usr/share/locale/ur folder already but during the login my language is not in the list of languages even though I have installed support for it from System > Administration > Language support
<Hetor> uhh, client crashed
<magaio> How can I sort the icons on the Desktop?
<magaio> in XFCE?
<kromar> hi
<Slonkie> !hi | kromar
<ubottu> kromar: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<kromar> i had a problem with blender which locked everything and i had to power off the computer to get it running again. now it wont open anymore, i tried reinstalling it but it doesent help:( any idea how to fix this?
<CppIsWeird> how do i clear out a saved session for logging on?
<Lusule_> how come I can't find the Opera browser in synaptic?
<kromar> asked myself the same question... just download it from their page
<kromar> if you already installed it you can find it in the "installed (local or obsolete)" section
<kromar> nobody knows how to fix the blender problem?
<Pres-Gas> Lusule_, did you enable the partner repos in the Third_Party software tab?
<charlie-tca> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in intrepid
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, yeah, just saw that as well
<Pres-Gas> :P
<Lusule_> Pres-Gas, ah no, I shall have to look into that, thanks
<Pres-Gas> Lusule_, it may not be there...you may have to install it direct from their site
<Lusule_> i find it weird that they don't have opera, anyone know the reason?
<charlie-tca> and opera was not in Hardy
<Lusule_> charlie-tca, i've been using gentoo for ages
<charlie-tca> I don't know  if it was in 7.10 or not.
<charlie-tca> Is opera being maintaing?
<charlie-tca> maintained
<Lusule_> appears so from the webpage, they've got tonnes of cool new stuff
<charlie-tca> Maybe it was not for a while, or it was broken bad for a while. Now it would need a maintainer to package it.
<Lusule_> i remember it being a bit crap in the past, looks like some professional company has now taken an interest
<Lusule_> because i've been using it for a while and it's fantastic
<kromar> how can i get blender starting again?
<kromar> how can i start blender with a custom window size? for example 1024x768?
<Photoguy> Yeah, kromar needs help..
<Caffeine> hi
<Photoguy> Someone help him please.
<knome> Photoguy, ehem?
<Photoguy> knome, What?
<knome> nothing.
<Photoguy> PM me...there is something wrong.
<knome> not really
<knome> :]
<Photoguy> Ok
<Caffeine> how do I get Xfce 4.6.1 installed in Xubuntu 9.04? Is there a repository with the latest packages?
<knome> Caffeine, not yet at least.
<charlie-tca> Caffeine: it is not packaged yet for xubuntu
<Caffeine> too bad :(
<charlie-tca> What are the important changes?
<knome> charlie-tca, bigger di... version number
<charlie-tca> kromar: you may need to ask in #ubuntu, they will have more users
<Caffeine> when the packages are ready, will an installation instruction published on xubuntu.org?
<charlie-tca> knome: that is what I was thinking, too
<charlie-tca> Caffeine: what are the important changes?
<Caffeine> charlie-tca, mostly bugfixes
<knome> kromar, or #blender
<charlie-tca> When it is ready, it will probably be updated in Xubuntu 9.04
<Caffeine> charlie-tca, see http://www.xfce.org/documentation/changelogs/4.6.1
<knome> Caffeine, we know.
<knome> Caffeine, charlie-tca wanted to know if there if was some specifig bug fix you need?
<charlie-tca> I just wanted to know what was so important, to get to it as soos as possible?
<Caffeine> oh, i see
<Caffeine> no :) just love bleeding edge ;)
<charlie-tca> So, are you running jaunty?
<Caffeine> yep
<charlie-tca> Give us about two months, you will have karmic to play with
<Caffeine> ok, to be honest, most time I wait until the final release. With jaunty however I couldn't resist and installed the beta
<Caffeine> alphas are a no-go for me however
<charlie-tca> alphas are bleeding edge.
<knome> pre-alpha is over the edge
<knome> ;)
<Caffeine> riight ;)
<charlie-tca> So, Caffeine, you are ready to break jaunty, but won't test an OS alpha
<knome> tbh i would be ready to install anything on my machine as somebody else maintains it
<knome> in my *production* machine
<knome> i depend on so little apps that doesn't really matter as long as it boots
<Caffeine> that's a bit different ... if Xfce 4.6.1 breaks, I can still downgrade. but a whole OS?
<charlie-tca> oh-oh. that is almost always a bad idea on production machines
<charlie-tca> I have run jaunty since alpha2, it only broke the system a few days at a time.
<Caffeine> by the way, however here is working on (X)ubuntu, you did a great job! I've been a KDE guy from the start but I really like Xubuntu/Xfce
<Caffeine> however = whoever
<charlie-tca> I can pass that to the developers. I just test
<knome> charlie-tca, thanks.
<charlie-tca> yw, knome
<knome> charlie-tca, passed.
<charlie-tca> Great
<knome> the thanks was meant to Caffeine, but isn't wrong even for you
<Caffeine> knome, is that KDE + Gnome? ;)
 * charlie-tca thought little guys on travelocity...
<knome> Caffeine, nope, it's xfce :>
<Caffeine> KDE + Gnome = Xfve
<Caffeine> Xfce ... i knew it
<knome> ;)
<knome> i actually had this nick before knowing the linux world this much.
<knome> i was still using windows and wanted a nick starting with k, and i had gnome previously and that lead to many nick clashes
<knome> that's why -> knome
<Caffeine> ah, ok
<n2diy> my dvd doesn't automount?
<BooVeMan_work> hi there - I got a laptop from a friend which has a fairly messed up installation - when booting the system will show an undecorated dialog box saying something like "No gnome installation found entering recovery console" - not literally as the system is in Spanish, The point is I can't for the love of it get rid of the gnome stuff - I followed a howto from psychocats.net how the remove anything from ubuntu  and have a pure xubuntu system but no 
<BooVeMan_work> the x11 runs gdm as display manager - is that correct?
<knome> BooVeMan_work, yes.
<BooVeMan_work> (I'm a kubuntu user - so I have no reference system
<BooVeMan_work> so how do I tell the system to startup xfce and not genome?
<knome> BooVeMan_work, in gdm, there should be a session selector
<BooVeMan_work> right no selector
<zoredache> did you have autologin enabled?
<BooVeMan_work> I never get that far
<BooVeMan_work> no
<BooVeMan_work> (that would bein gdm.conf - right?
<BooVeMan_work> zoredache: autologin is configured in gdm.conf?
<knome> BooVeMan_work, if you don't have autologin, you should be able to change the session
<BooVeMan_work> I never get a login-prompt
<knome> so you have the autologin
<BooVeMan_work> knome: thats configures in gdm.conf?
<knome> BooVeMan_work, not sure where it's configured
<zoredache> are you sure you are translating the error message correctly?
<BooVeMan_work> guess so hows your spanish? "No se pudo encontrar la instalación de Gnome"
<BooVeMan_work> in gdm.conf I have AutoLoginEnabled=false
<BooVeMan_work> AutoLogin=
<Kangarooo> i have vlc and totem but none of the is playing .wma files .. audio wma on totm says error - Windows Media Speech decoder required
<knome> BooVeMan_work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4752601&postcount=6
<knome> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras | Kangarooo
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<knome> Kangarooo, try to install that
<Kangarooo> libavcodec52 will be removed libavutil49 will be removed.. thats ok?
<knome> Kangarooo, if something similar is installed, then it is ok
<BooVeMan_work> knome: thanks will try that
<knome> BooVeMan_work, np.
<Kangarooo> knome: no didnt helped
<knome> Kangarooo, right.
<knome> !wma | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kangarooo> totem gives still same error and vlc playback line goes but no sound but when change audio cahannel in vlc to audio 1 i get error   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<knome> "wmas" or "wma" ?
<Kangarooo> file is wma but vlc gave that error .. and in forums i found thtat restricted are not helping that why im in irc asking :)
<Kangarooo> in forums some ppl even used wine and windows player ...
<Kangarooo> i can send wma file>? on irc..
<knome> ah, wmas is some kind of drm-file? :P
<Kangarooo> i dont know.. extension is wma
<Kangarooo> 90 Seconds or Less1a.wma
<knome> sounds like one.
<Kangarooo> whats drm?
<knome> digital rights management
<Kangarooo> ou yeah in forums some ppl were talking about thuse digital rights managemet files
<knome> google for more information, you should know by now :P
<BooVeMan_work> hmm - alright the gnome thingy disapeared - now I have a black screen with the circular thingy rotating and nothing more
<BooVeMan_work> like something in the gdm instalation is screwed
<knome> BooVeMan_work, maybe reinstall gdm?
<BooVeMan_work> I already tried a dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<BooVeMan_work> still no dice
<BooVeMan_work> or do you mead remove gdm an reinstall xubuntu-desktop?
<BooVeMan_work> (and delete anything related to gdm between)
<knome> i'm not sure...
<knome> maybe reinstalling (remove --purge & install) would help
<BooVeMan_work> ll try that
<BooVeMan_work> what else may be the couse that I'm not presented a login - AUtoLogin is Definatly not enabled
<knome> yeah
<Aquina> 'lo
<loren_> Can someone help me with an error when I try to open synaptic package manager I get this message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<loren_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<loren_> what should I do?
<charlie-tca> loren_: open a terminal and type "dpkg --configure -a" and hit enter
<loren_> o-k
<loren_> all I get in the next line is > is it o-k now?
<loren_> did I do something wrong
<BooVeMan_work> no misstypes something
<BooVeMan_work> without the "
<loren_> I'll try again
<loren_> do I put any spaces and " in the command
<loren_> all I get is >
<loren_> o-k
<charlie-tca> HIt Ctrl+c and leave out the quotes only
<BooVeMan_work> do not put the "
<charlie-tca> got to have the spaces.
<loren_> o-k I'm doing something wrong please wait a minute
<loren_> loren@loren-desktop:~$
<loren_>  Did I do it right?
<charlie-tca> yes
<loren_> thank you very much:)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<loren_> I appreciate your help
<loren_> bye
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<charlie-tca> come back again
<loren> loren@loren-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<loren> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<loren> what do I do now?
<BooVeMan_work> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<loren> o-k
<BooVeMan_work> It'll ask you for you pwd
<loren> loren@loren-desktop:~$
<loren>  It did ask and install something and now I'm back to this
<loren> is it o-k now?
<charlie-tca> yes, you should be able to use synaptic again now. Be sure to hit the reload arrow in the top left corner, though.,
<loren> It's working now thank you again very much:)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<SliMM> help
<SliMM> most of my file associations are all messed up
#xubuntu 2009-04-21
<christian_> Hi...what will be the difference in the new notification system as 8.10?
<christian_> I tried to install the prerelease but it didnt even boot
<christian_> :\
<charlie-tca> I don't think will see a big difference from the users view. Most of it is behind the scenes.
<christian_> hm...i heared there was some rumour because of this and many users wanted the old one back...
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: hey to test i need to install daily image?
<charlie-tca> yes, either on hardware or in a virtual machine
<Kangarooo> couse i have already daily image from 10 april .. i installed that one and working on it now..
<christian_> im very new to the ubuntu thing so im stupid...is there a way to completly encrypt the aprtitions?
<charlie-tca> You need to test today's images. Too much has changed since 10 april.
<Kangarooo> ou.. :( i dont want reinstall..
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> christian_: yes, you can do an encrypted installation, using the entire disk
<christian_> is it point and click or shell-wizard magic?
<zoredache> christian_: it is pretty easy to setup
<charlie-tca> It is using the alternate installation cd, so it is command line, but there are nice graphics to help you
<zoredache> you just need to choose the correct item off a menu and let it do its work for you...  If you want a complex configuration things can get difficult
<christian_> ah
<Kangarooo> ok 3h to download
<Kangarooo> ill learn to backup fast data :)
<christian_> when i install the current prerelease does it upgrade itself when the final version gets out?
<Kangarooo> ouh and can i use ext4 on partial drive? 1st is wind..
<charlie-tca> yes, christian_
<christian_> :D
<zoredache> having good backups is strongly reccomended... if you loose your passphrase you are sol...
<Kangarooo> imean partition?
<charlie-tca> You just run the updates
<charlie-tca> I don't think I would use ext4, Kangarooo
<christian_> what would be the preferred filesystem for encryption?
<charlie-tca> It does still have some issues.
<Kangarooo> passphrases? what pass[rases?
<charlie-tca> christian_: ext3 also
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: the passphrases are for encrypted drives.
<Kangarooo> i have ext4 on ubuntu 9.04 old computer and pretty good.. but other laptop is with needed files so if ext4 can make BIGbadBoom hen i wont :)
<christian_> so everything gets encrypted besides /boot, right?
<zoredache> christian_: yes
<christian_> nice
<zoredache> christian_: unless you make things different on purpose
<Kangarooo> maybe u can tell whats best backup way? or programm?
<christian_> so prepare for new world order on my machine ;)
<christian_> at least a little less paranoia
<Kangarooo> and will it also save all programms? or names of installed programms from synaptic? so with one click i cann install all them again?
<zoredache> it seems like they would simply install a hardware based keylogger, and wait for you to reboot...
<christian_> is there also a daily build for [X]ubuntu?
<Kangarooo> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<christian_> cool...
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<christian_> oh...a nice bit to play...
<charlie-tca> you need the /dail/ if you are going to encrypt
<Kangarooo> with wat to backup my xubuntu files and folders? and programms?
<charlie-tca>  /daily/
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: I have recommended back up solutions.
<charlie-tca> I have *no*
<christian_> some of you said i need the alternate install but there is only the desktop version :\
<zoredache> shouldn't that be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<zoredache> ubottu: you need to learn how to be more context sensitive... when you are in #xubuntu you should talk about ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoredache> err, xubuntu rather
<christian_> hehe
<christian_> is there also a hardened kernel in ubuntu-land....like the one in gentoo perhaps?
<charlie-tca> crap, yes
<zoredache> Kangarooo: I like rsync, dirvish, partimage, dd, or tar depending on the specific needs of the backup
<charlie-tca> It used to, too
<Kangarooo> i dont wanna mees with firefox and pidgin files.. and i want all programms to be in place..
<christian_> do you mean me, charlie?
<charlie-tca> yes, christian_ . Please use the xubuntu daily image
<Kangarooo> zoredache: whitch saves all destop and music folders? and also saves all programms? or saves names of programms and on getting it back it installs them back?
<christian_> oki....thank you for your kind help
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: might be a bad idea, you may wind up reinstalling all your programs if you reinstall
<christian_> uh...one question left...is there even a smaller desktop system of ubuntu?
<zoredache> christian_: you could try and use flux, or lxde
<Kangarooo> im downloading daily Desktop.. its ok? or for tests is needed alternate?
<charlie-tca> christian_: I think xubuntu is the smallest one out, with a GUI. There is the server image, which doesn't have a GUI.
<charlie-tca> Tests are needed for both, Kangarooo
<Kangarooo> ok :)
<christian_> i know...but im searching for a slick desktop version
<zoredache> Kangarooo: to get a backup of what packages you have install with apt you can use 'sudo dpkg --get-selections > package_selections'
<christian_> so far xubuntu is fine for me, but who knows better...
<Kangarooo> ouh so if i havent installed with synaptic then i wont see? so i wont get backup for packeges with .debdownloads and command line installs?
<zoredache> Kangarooo: anyway it sounds like you need to make a backup of /etc, /home, and /var/lib/dpkg.  What device/media do you have available to backup too?
<zoredache> Kangarooo: yes, that will get synaptic add/remove programs stuff as well...
<Kangarooo> i have another partition - window.. but safer would be to other pc witch has ubuntu 9.04
<n2diy> what's the trick to playing dvds? I've installed the VLC player, installed libdvdread, and ran the script, but still no joy?
<Kangarooo> zoredache: and will i also get with that command stuff installed with .deb and with command line?
<zoredache> Kangarooo: it should... you could run the command to get the selections and look... Just open the file in a text editor
<Kangarooo> i mean will that command show stuff with has been intalled with command line
<zoredache> Kangarooo: the best way to know is simply to try it and check
<Kangarooo> i did that command but it didnt do anything
<Kangarooo> sudo dpkg --get-selections > package_selections
<zoredache> it created a file named package_selections
<zoredache> open it
<christian_> do you know the name of the hardened kernel? I dont find infos...
<Kangarooo> ah in /usrname folder :) yes there are many and even witch i haven intalled but are needed.. i some easy way to get only what ive been checking in add remove and  sysanptic?
<zoredache> Kangarooo: I that information may exist, but I am not sure how to get too it easily
<Kangarooo> yes it shows all witch has been installed from apt-get and syanptic and add remove and .deb files but that files contains too much info.. i would like 4 example only thouse who ive installet - so without dependent pacakges.. and best way would be with dates?.. full calendar type info
<Kangarooo> ok so sadly this is little too much time taking file when ill try to find witch i have installed and witch i need..
<Kangarooo> aah maybe i just can pop that file in system? to read and install.. ?
<charlie-tca> Should be the same kernel
<christian_> uh...i found it: sudo aptitude install selinux ....there we go
<charlie-tca> I never have installed selinus, myself.
<zoredache> well if you simply open that file you should be able to pretty easily remove all the stuff you don't recognize
<christian_> but i dont know, if this is 'just' the nsa patches....even dont know if i should trust nsa :\
<zoredache> christian_: the sourse is available... if you are paranoid you can look through the source, and you can even rebuild the packages from scratch
<christian_> or i should go to the doctor ...with my paranoia
<christian_> well i hope the crowd is better than mine....so i give it a try in a feew minutes
<christian_> then i need tor-router...
<christian_> vpn because of my wep-encrypted-wlan...
<christian_> what else do i need to be as secure as possible?
<zoredache> you need a faraday cage
<christian_> ah...yes...because of mind-reading issues, right?
<christian_> hehe
<zoredache> best to have one that is for your entire computer room, a second around your computer, and a third around your head....  It is the only way to be sure
<christian_> lol
<christian_> and then they got me because of a key logger
<zoredache> well see that is the trick.  You have to basically soldier all your peripherals like your keyboard and mouse directly to the motherboard...   That way they can't quickly just insert a device inline
<christian_> then im accused by Paris Hilton because I downloaded and watched her naked poppin...
<zoredache> of course they might just choose to torture you
<christian_> I already have an orange dress for that purposes
<christian_> whats with that trusted computing platform?
<christian_> the peripherals there are not secured as far as i know
<christian_> should be an additional chip i heared
<christian_> ok its ot
<christian_> uh...download finished...bye
<d3ads0ul> anyone around that can help me with my video card?
<J_Litewski> d3ads0ul, what card do you have?
<d3ads0ul> nvidia riva tnt2 64
<J_Litewski> eth...
<J_Litewski> that's an old card
<J_Litewski> lets see
<d3ads0ul> yeah
<d3ads0ul> i was hoping it would be good enough to handle youtube full screen
<d3ads0ul> the onboard couldnt
<d3ads0ul> its an old 1100 celeron, 512mb ram
<J_Litewski> geeze
<J_Litewski> i'm not sure how to help you man, i tend to stay away from the TNT series cards
<d3ads0ul> thanks for trying.  i guess ill wait until i get my other computer working
<slashdotfx> can I use the linux-image-server for desktop use?
<slashdotfx> I had 4GB ram, while generic can't detect them all
<thismamacooks200> 3D was working great. But suddenly games run less that 1 fps. but, glxgears runs at 205+ fps. I have an Intel card.
<J_Litewski> how do i change permissions of a folder?
<thismamacooks200> J_Litewski: the chmod command
<J_Litewski> ok, example?
<thismamacooks200> sudo chmod 777 folder
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> ty mamacook
<thismamacooks200> give complete access to everyone to that folder
<J_Litewski> kk
<thismamacooks200> sudo chmod 777 -R folder <- also the files inside
<J_Litewski> kk
<J_Litewski> i just added i folder in / called svn and i want the GUI to be able to add stuff to it
<J_Litewski> gha
<J_Litewski> i found a file on a svn server and i can't connect to it
<J_Litewski> thismamacooks200, are you any good with svn commands?
<thismamacooks200> I know it stands for subversion, that's about it. I am totally dependant on someone making a tar.gz package of sourcecode for me
<J_Litewski> ah lol
<J_Litewski> i'm trying to get a injection speed patch for my wireless dongle
<J_Litewski> and i found it on the DD-WRT svn
<J_Litewski> and i can't connect to it
<J_Litewski> and it's kinda bumming me out
<J_Litewski> How do I apply patches?
<zoredache> J_Litewski: get the source for the software that you are patch, then use the 'patch' command to apply the patch.  The exact details depend on the patch
<zoredache> it usually something like doing patch -p1 < filename.patch while in the root directory of the package
<PudgeyPimp> Hello all!
<PudgeyPimp> I have an odd Xubuntu Issue
<PudgeyPimp> I'm running Xubuntu 8.10 , on P3 700 MHZ, 256 MB ram IBM T20 laptop
<PudgeyPimp> Whenever I run synaptics package manager to update my system it will run for a few mintues fine and then the whole system freezes completely.
<PudgeyPimp> The same will happen when I use the command prompt to update instead.
<PudgeyPimp> Which made me think maybe It's an issue with the Swap, so I changed the swappiness to 10 and it will run and update and not freeze.
<PudgeyPimp> But instead of freezing after a few minutes, my ethernet connection will die which doesn't work until I unplug it and log out of my session and then plug it back in.
<PudgeyPimp> The ethernet is a Netgear USB Ethernet adapter thing.
<PudgeyPimp> What's the deal?
<PudgeyPimp> I'm thinking it's either a driver issue for a piece of hardware for my laptop, or it's possesed by the devil... But it's definately one of the two I'm thinkin'
<PudgeyPimp> please calm down people, I can only adress one person at a time.
<PudgeyPimp> Address**
 * zoredache shrugs (I only use apt-get from the cli)
<Mood> PudgeyPimp: try a wired line connection to take usb stick out of the equation
<PudgeyPimp> I would, but the ethernet port is broken
<PudgeyPimp> So i'm forced to use this horrible USB adapter until I decide this laptop is worth spending anything on and getting a wireless pcmcia card
<PudgeyPimp> Zoredache - even if i use apt-get from terminal it will give issues
<zoredache> really?
<PudgeyPimp> Yes, It's got me very puzzled
<PudgeyPimp> I can get updates to work for literally a few moments and then hard freeze which ctrl-alt-F4, Backspace, etc. won't get me out of.
<PudgeyPimp> I'm blowing out the install right now, and trying over but I'm 94.6% it's still going to be an issue
<PudgeyPimp> It did this with ubuntu so I thought maybe I need to use xubuntu instead to use less memory... guess what, still same issue.
<PudgeyPimp> I've cried over this once already I'm ashamed to say...
<PudgeyPimp> (joke..)
<n2diy> xubuntu comes with firefox, is there another browser I could use, with an integrated mail app, other than evolution? Or, should I just install Thunderbird?
<zoredache> thunderbird is installed by default usually..
<zoredache> there are several other browsers and email clients you can install
<n2diy> zoredache: ok, hadn't checked yet, so firefox/thunderbird is as light weight as I can hope to get?
<zoredache> no, you didn't ask for lightweight...   for light weight...  firefox is not light....  But it is going to support the web the best
<zoredache> I generally only use webmail so I don't have much to reccomend when it comes to email clients...
<n2diy> zoredache: ok, tnx. I think opera might play with email, have to go check.
<Hetor> hey
<zoredache> ubottu, don't leave us
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't leave us
<xerxes> does xubuntu use a hardened kernel?
<roccity_> is there a way to boot into text mode? in slackware you can edit /etc/inittab but cant see that in xubuntu
<SiDi> hello world
<SiDi> i'm having a problem with xfce's session saving feature :p
<SiDi> i once checked the box of the quit dialog in order to save my session, and now this session is loaded each time i boot up (but i ofc unchecked the checkbox in the quit dialog))
<BSE> yeah, same here :D
<BSE> I had to save "clean" session
<BSE> as I really not appreciated double XChat and double Pidgin
<BSE> so its not much a feature :)
<SiDi> BSE: how to "clean" it ?
<SiDi> where's the file to rm -rf ?
<BSE> SiDi: manualy closed everything and than "saved session"
<BSE> I am noob, so I used most straightforward option :D
<SiDi> BSE: ew :( that means i have to clean my processes :p
<SiDi> thanks anyways ;p
<BSE> hmm, as I think about it... heh... yeah
<BSE> I didn't cleaned the processes :[
<BSE> and I wonder why there is such a mess :o
<BSE> SiDi: well, I looked on my processes, and nope, nothing messed because of that, so just kill apps you run yourself
<SiDi> thanks BSE :)
 * SiDi crosses fingerhe wont forget a lisp routine, or something similar :p
 * SiDi just moved his /tmp to tmpfs and fucked up his PC. *rebooting*
<SiDi> f***d up  :x
<SiDi> It works \o/
<BSE> i was surprised by number of sharing daemons :D I should clean it probably, but first I have to understand why there is so many of them :o
<SiDi> What do you mean ?
<BSE> i have 8 nfsd processes running
<BSE> 2 smbd
<SiDi> I seriously wanna know where is the file that stores those autostart sessions and wipe it :/
<BSE> is there something in ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc ?
<SiDi> Nothing, apparently :)
<SiDi> I need to go
<SiDi> see you everyone
<BSE> see ya
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all i have a dumb question
<DiecastMessiah> in my updater there is a fakeroot thing.. but wouldn't that allow virus easier access??
<BigMoopies> any idea when Jaunty will be on ShipIt ?
<DiecastMessiah> so should i worry about this fakeroot package the updater wants to install?
<PROject-Emerald> Are there major differences between Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu? Or purely GUI?
<DiecastMessiah> just the x- desktop and yeah its up to you
<DiecastMessiah> X is faster but a little harder to use..
<DiecastMessiah> in terms of menus and things.. you have to do thing more manually
<DiecastMessiah> Ubuntu uses Gnome as defaul and Kubuntu is the KDE
<DiecastMessiah> but if you have a older computer or want the fastest you can get Xubuntu is the best course
<DiecastMessiah> damn he leave and i kept talking for no reason LOL
<rgl> hi
<rgl> will xfce 4.6.1 be in xubuntu 9.04?
<Hetor> rgl: yes
<Hetor> or no
<rgl> huh?
<rgl> its too late to include it?
<Hetor> don't know, not a dev
<Hetor> but you can always upgrade Xfce to 4.6.1 :)
<rgl> from the backports repo?
<Hetor> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<Hetor> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0E23917F5D9DCE6C
<Hetor> gpg --export --armor 0E23917F5D9DCE6C | sudo apt-key add -
<Hetor> and you can install new Xfce
<rgl> sweet. thx :)
<Hetor> np
<lorenzosu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Hetor> oh, if you are running Interpid, replace hardy with interpid
<J_Litewski> finally!
<charlie-tca> rough day?
<J_Litewski> rough connect :/
<J_Litewski> i had to do /join #xubuntu three times
<J_Litewski> lol
<J_Litewski> anyways, charlie-tca, do you know how to apply patches?
<charlie-tca> I try not to.
<charlie-tca> I have to have someone walk me through them.
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> crud
<J_Litewski> i have a bunch of patches for my rtl8187 driver i want patched so i can get a semi-decent signal with it
 * J_Litewski googles
<charlie-tca> Should be a ReadMe / text file that tells how to do it with the patch
<J_Litewski> nope
<J_Litewski> there would be if aircrack-ng.net was up
<J_Litewski> but, since the server overdid it it with traffic this month, i'm flying blind
<Ruadh_> Hi all
<nineteenfingers> my apologies for posting OT, but this is a big deal and needs the attention of anyone who uses the internet in Europe - see details here http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79002 and contact your MEP as a matter of urgency NOW - it'll be too late tonight. Spread the word to as many people as you can please.
<cody-somerville> oh wow
<cody-somerville> thats scary :(
<nineteenfingers> cody-somerville - just a bit eh? hence me risking a Kline by posting it OT in 4 channels - i hate spam generally - but when you consider it could make the difference between being able to access these very IRC channels or not it's a biggie
<SiDi> nineteenfingers: aware of that
<SiDi> the problem is that this **** kinda comes from the deputees of my so democratic country
<nineteenfingers> SiDi - know the feeling - my lot are pushing pretty hard for this kind of thing too
<SiDi> well, ive been following the debates at the french AN about the "anti-piracy" law
<SiDi> its really awful
<SiDi> they dont understand what they do, but they're about to leave an organisation that is not regulated by judiciary authorities choose how networks should be watch, which kind of networks should be watch
<SiDi> and who will condemn persons on the basis of accusations coming from private companies
<SiDi> and no proof is needed. you'll have to *buy* a government spyware in order to proof you're innocent.
<ablomen> (and it wont run on linux)
<SiDi> (and no linux/unix user would ever accept this to run on their pc, actually)
<SiDi> (i'm doing politics, we've got enough with the cops harrassing/aggressing us, the media (that almost all belong to the main party) and government's diffamation and propaganda, we dont need to also have generalised spywares all over the country. this has nothing to do with piracy, they're after us, as usual)
<Slonkie> heh
<ablomen> imho, its mostly just the lack of knowledge people in power have over anything internet related
 * ablomen points to the whole pirate bay judging, which is just plain wrong, not because my opinion about filesharing, but about the fact that torrents contain no copyrighted material
<ablomen> and the same lack of knowledge is the main reason of 90% of the debates in dutch parlement about internet related stuff, including censorship etc
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> they condemned them for doing something legal (even if not legitimate or honnest)
<ablomen> yep, and every other search site does the same thing, even in that reasoning you can sue my company for linking to google maps, which links to google, which links to torrent files...
<SuperJediWombat> The media buttons (including volume) do not work on my laptop with a clean 9.04rc install. Any ideas on what I can try?
<mackk431> what is different on xubuntu in comparison with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<SuperJediWombat> Xubuntu uses xfce, ubuntu gnome, kubuntu kde.
<mackk431> ty
<genii> mackk431: xfce,gnome,and kde are all desktop environments. xfce is the lightest resource-wise of the three making it good for lower end machines
<SuperJediWombat> Desktop enviroments, xfce is similar to Gnome only its supposed to be faster
<SuperJediWombat> The media buttons (including volume) do not work on my laptop with a clean 9.04rc install. Any ideas on what I can try?
<Slonkie> Try making the shortcuts in keyboard settings
<Slonkie> so you'll have to add "aumix -v-10" for down volume and "aumix -v+10" for up volume
<SuperJediWombat> Slonkie: Thank you!
<SuperJediWombat> any idea what the "command" for mute is?
<SuperJediWombat> Quotes should be around "mute"
<Slonkie> aumix -v0
<SuperJediWombat> You're on a roll.
<Slonkie> (just checkin' the shortcuts for my own keyboard :D)
<SuperJediWombat> I use ubuntu on my main PC, trying xubuntu on my laptop.
<SuperJediWombat> Seems a fair bit faster so far.
<kromar> hi, if i upgrade to 9.04 beta to test it, is it possible to revert to 8.10?
<Ruadh> re
<charlie-tca> kromar: not easily.
<kromar> ok...
<kromar> i read that some amd driver wont work, is that the one for the gpu?
<charlie-tca> If you are planning to upgrade to 9.04 anyway, it won't matter, though. We are testing the final image now
<charlie-tca> I don't know which driver that is.
<kromar> it will be released on the 23?
<charlie-tca> Yes
<Slonkie> I'm experiencing quite an slow start up with xubuntu 9.04 atm. it's the part where it's loading the panels that's slow
<Slonkie> Is there anything to do to fasten this up a lil' ?
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: are you up to date?
<Slonkie> yes
<Slonkie> Just checked for new updates, there's none
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: should be fixed shortly after the release, maybe
<Slonkie> all right cool
<charlie-tca> We will be upgrading xfce to 4.6.1, that should fix it
<SuperJediWombat> Whats the easiest way to access a samba share from my xubuntu 9.04 laptop?
<charlie-tca> use gigolo
<SuperJediWombat> Thanks, looking into it now.
<BooVeMan_work> mount -t cifs -o "username=,password="  //serverip/share /mnt
<rgl> charlie-tca, are you an xubuntu contributor?
<charlie-tca> SuperJediWombat: I think it is Applications -> System -> Remote filesystems
<charlie-tca> rgl: yes
<SuperJediWombat> BooVeMan_work: thats what I have been using previously, I was hoping for something easier.
<BooVeMan_work> SuperJediWombat: to me thats fairly easy :-D
<SuperJediWombat> On my main PC i just have it in fstab, but on the laptop it causes slowdowns on startup because the wifi isn't enabled.
<SuperJediWombat> By easy I mean fast.
<rgl> charlie-tca, nice :)
<SuperJediWombat> As in, click a button on the pannel and have it mount.
<rgl> charlie-tca, xfce 4.6.1 will make it to xubuntu 9.04
<charlie-tca> It will not make the release date, but will be an upgrade after the fact
<rgl> I see. its fine :)
<rgl> charlie-tca,  Hetor said one could use http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci ppa archive to try 4.6.1.  is that the recomended repo to use?
<charlie-tca> Yes, that is
<rgl> ok thanks :)
<SuperJediWombat> Would it be possible to put a launcher on the pannel to mount my samba share, without prompting for my pass?
<BooVeMan_work> I reckon - create a line in fstaba with reference to a creditials file
<BooVeMan_work> SuperJediWombat: like: //192.168.0.3/Temporal /fs_temporal cifs user,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=100,auto,rw,user,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials 0 0
<SuperJediWombat> If I have an entry in fstab, can it mount without needing sudo?
<BooVeMan_work> yes
<BooVeMan_work> if the mountpoint is accessible tp the user
<SuperJediWombat> Great. Thanks.
<SuperJediWombat> "noauto" to not auto mount on boot?
<BooVeMan_work> content of the credentials file: two lines one username= - two password=
<BooVeMan_work> yes
<SuperJediWombat> Got it, thanks for the help.
<deadlyallance127> i want to make a dvd that has psubuntu and some files on it i have the iso and the files and a blank dvd can this be done ?
<CppIsWeird> deadlyallance127, open the iso up in an some program able to edit iso's. stick your files in some directory on in the iso, burn the iso.
<deadlyallance127> cpplsweird what programs can edit isos?
<CppIsWeird> google
<deadlyallance127> nevermind google is my friend
<CppIsWeird> im not trying to be a dick, ive never done it on linux.
<deadlyallance127> i know i found one in google 5 secends after i asked
<zoredache> about the only way I know how to do it is to extract the contents and then rebuild the iso with mkisofs at the cli... but mkisofs needs lots of cli options and I don't know what you would need
<CppIsWeird> I've got a backup of one of my laptops and i don't know what i used to back it up, the directory structure looks like this: disk, parts, sda1.ntfs-img, sda2.ntfs-img. sda3.ntfs-img, sda-chs.sf, sda-mbr, sda-pt.parted, sda-pt.sf
<basajaun> anybody expert at printing
<basajaun> ?
<BooVeMan_work> !linuxprinting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxprinting
<BooVeMan_work> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BooVeMan_work> HTH
<basajaun> Ok let me precise I need to print 4 post card format on a single sheet can't find any printing options for that
<BooVeMan_work> gimp -> stick an rotate the four -> print as one?
<BooVeMan_work> sorry - no printing expert
<basajaun>  thanks BooVeMan_work
<basajaun> *
<theuser1>  which is faster and better. rdp vnc or rmi ?
<zoredache> faster and better for what?
<theuser1> zoredache:  remot connection ofcourse
<kromar> whats the difference between GNOME and KDE services that can be enabled in "Session and Startup"?
<ramrod> hi guys i need a little advice
<Slonkie> !hi | ramrod
<ubottu> ramrod: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<ramrod> i installed xubuntu on the laptop of my father and there are two things which take a lot of memory
<ramrod> i made a screenshot
<ramrod> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/b9u5st9o/Bildschirmfoto.png
<ramrod> the top 2
<ramrod> on my pc theres is only one of this commands listet and it takes only 1,2mb memory
<ramrod> can someone tell me what command this is?
<charlie-tca> If he only has one Thunar window open, delete one.
<ramrod> damn i timed out
<xerxes> uh...at least Ive got xubuntu 9.04 installed...im deeply satisfied
<xerxes> rezising a xterm window in xubuntu 9.04 is sloooow and uses all processor resources...any idea why?
<xerxes> !ubottu: xterm in xubuntu 9.04 is very slow
<BooVeMan_work> you expect to much from poor ubottu
<BooVeMan_work> !xterm
<BooVeMan_work> ubottu left for lunch....
<cody-somerville> xerxes, do you have compositing enabled?
<BooVeMan_work> !xterm
<likemindead> If I've installed Xubuntu 9.04 Beta (which I'm loving), I don't need to do a fresh install April 23rd, do I? Updates will get me the same thing, right?
<zoredache> no, you might need to do a update if there are any new packages between now and then
<likemindead> Yeah, there've been a bunch of updates every day. I make sure I install them ASAP. Thanks.
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<likemindead> Tilda, FTW.
<BooVeMan_work> what may be the reason that my wireless device worked all right until someone recommended to uninstall & purge gdm. so now I have my device showing up and I even see the signal quality with iwlist and I can enable the device and ping myself but I cannot ping anything else.
<ramrod> im using still xterm D:
<xerxes> what is compositing, sommerville
<xerxes> somerville
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: someting like 3D effects in your desktop
<xerxes> I dont think so
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: what uses the CPU xterm or X11 ?
<xerxes> I think xterm...mom
<xerxes> Well, the process-meter doesnt list x11 or xterm at high peak...only the cpu-meter is full
<xerxes> wait i try top
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: be aware that 9.04 is still a RC so errors may exist
<ramrod> may i drop in my little question again
<xerxes> yeah...but xterm is so usual these days
<ramrod> i installed xubuntu 8.10 on a laptop and there are 2 processes running which take a lot of memory
<ramrod> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/b9u5st9o/Bildschirmfoto.png
<ramrod> on the top of the list
<xerxes> ah...its the xorg-server
<xerxes> it simply eats my ppower
<ramrod> on my desktop pc i have only one  of this running and it takes only 1,5mb
<BooVeMan_work> ramrod: there is only one process usning memory and that is X11 - which is pervfectly fine
<ramrod> i thougt because they have both different PIDs
<BooVeMan_work> ramrod: x11 -> 12.1% is fine
<ramrod> man im dumb
<ramrod> %
<ramrod> not MB
<ramrod> thanks alot
<BooVeMan_work> ramrod: welome
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: have you all updates applied?
<BooVeMan_work> what may be the reason that my wireless device worked all right until someone recommended to uninstall & purge gdm. so now I have my device showing up and I even see the signal quality with iwlist and I can enable the device and ping myself but I cannot ping anything else.
<xerxes> yes, BooVeMan
<xerxes> it is the same with the open nvidia driver and with the propiretary one
<xerxes> hmm...i now feel its all window resizing...not only xterm, but there i feel it at most
<xerxes> moving is alright
<xerxes> 8.10 was fine in this respekt
<xerxes> respect
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: sorry I'm out of ideas
<xerxes> yeah me too
<xerxes> i have my installation encrypted..perhaps that causes the lag
<MTec007> is it possible to upgrade to 9.04 without losing any files or settings
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi, how do I take a screenshot in Xubuntu?
<MTec007> i use import
<FelineMonstrosit> I take it print screen doesn't work..
<MTec007> ive never tried
<rgl> hello
<xerxes> Feline, do you have the right keymap for your keyboard?
<MTec007> if you do 'sleep 3; import -frame NewScreenshot.png'   gives you time to hide terminal and it will let you draw a box around what you want to take a screenshot of and save it to a file automatically
<ramrod> i just use the plugin for the paner
<ramrod> panel
<FelineMonstrosit> so I have to type all of that into terminal every time I want to take a screenshot?
<FelineMonstrosit> what's the plugin called? how do I install it?
<MTec007> no you can use the plugin as ramrod said
<ramrod> screenshooter plugin
<ramrod> and it should be installed per default
<ramrod> rightclick on your panel "add new item"
<FelineMonstrosit> ok thanks
<MTec007> (could also make an alias to the command i said)..
<xunewb> does anyone know what drivers I would need to look for if installing xubuntu 8.10 onto hp g60 123cl?
<xerxes> what should i prefer : selinux or Apparmor?
<BooVeMan_work> xunewb: DRIVERS???? you are a Windows user?
<xunewb> yes
<xunewb> trying not to be
<xunewb> I want to be sure that xbuntu will work before i install. Im tired of the spamware and viruses
<FelineMonstrosit> My second panel, which is on the left, keeps stopping autohiding. This is the second time this has happened, it just won't go away. I've tried going to the panel settings and switching the autohide on and off but it doesn't work. the only thing that stops it is restarting. this is really annoying, has anyone had the same problem? does anyone know how to solve this?
<BooVeMan_work> try the live CD
<xunewb> Im getting it now, but I know from exp. that linux distros of all sorts do not work well out of box on a windows based pc
<BooVeMan_work> xunewb: when did you try that - like 10 yeasrs ago?
<xunewb> no, like a few months ago
<xunewb> ive been through puppy linux, ubuntu, ubuntu se, kubuntu and a few others. the only one so far that works out of box is backtrack 3, wich i think is funny
<xunewb> and useful
<xunewb> seriously though, beyond the newb bashing does anyone know anything constructive about this?
<BooVeMan_work> so what are you referring to with "not work well" - devices nor recognized? or Laptop extra buttons not working
<xunewb> all of those issues actually
<xunewb> with ubuntu se everything seemed good except that when i tried to initiate the drviers for my gfx card my comp wouldnt boot
<xunewb> just a black screen, so i wiped it. now im on xp but there are NO drivers, or at least nothing worth having windows
<BooVeMan_work> xunewb: that is the problem with propritary (closed source) drivers
<xunewb> I know
<xunewb> and lots of other nasties that I also loathe
<BooVeMan_work> If it worked with the default dirver why did you tried to change to the nvidia driver in the first place? gamer?
<xunewb> becuz it wouldnt let me moved my resolution above 800xwhatever
<xunewb> I can push 1280x700 or better
<BooVeMan_work> now that may happen if the monitor isn't recognized correctly I have the nvidia driver runnign at 1200 x 1600
<xunewb> how did you get the driver to work?
<BooVeMan_work> sorry th nv (open source) driver
<xunewb> where did you get it?
<BooVeMan_work> thats included
<xunewb> in xubuntu?
<BooVeMan_work> its the default for nvidia cards
<xunewb> or se?
<BooVeMan_work> in X11
<xunewb> dude im way behind
<BooVeMan_work> ubottu: get some coffee please
<xunewb> but my disc is burner is shot now becuz i have no driver. is there a way I can mount and install on another partition from inside windows?
<xunewb> mount the iso i mean
<BooVeMan_work> deamon tools I think
<BooVeMan_work> *daemon
<xunewb> ok so let me get this rite... daemon tools>>install to patition. thats it basicly rite?
<xunewb> right*
<xunewb> sorry i cant spell sometimes
<BooVeMan_work> yes - xubuntu install even allows you to resize partitions to make space
<BooVeMan_work> xunewb: same here - head faster than fingers
<xunewb> sweet. so i can create a new one just from live disc?
<ubottu> Error: 'some' is not a valid id.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BooVeMan_work> a new installation - yes I think so - never done it though - may need to finish it up with the net repositories
<xunewb> well so i guess the next q is where can i get x11 at? xubuntu.com is only advertising 8.10
<BooVeMan_work> x11 ist the graphical engine included in all modern linux distros
<BooVeMan_work> !X11
<xunewb> ahh
<xunewb> wow, i AM a newb
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<xunewb> OMG you guys have bot. SWEET!
<xunewb> whats the help command to get it to tell me what it knows? like the starting point i guess
<xunewb> .!help or something like that
<xunewb> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xunewb> aha
<xunewb> well that was effective
<BooVeMan_work> good luck may try this next time:
<BooVeMan_work> !help | xunewb
<ubottu> xunewb: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xunewb> this is too good. I love open source. poo on windows for being crap
<BooVeMan_work> come back from pidgin :-)
<xunewb> I shall
<xunewb> thanks again
<xunewb> im off to join the ranks
<MTec007> i plugged my wireless card into my laptop and it wasnt automatically found
<MTec007> what do i have to do to make xubuntu find it
<MTec007> does any one know?
<BooVeMan_work> MTec007: would that be a usb or a pcmcia wireless card?
<MTec007> pcmia
<BooVeMan_work> MTec007: what is the line in the output ofsudo lspci which tells you something of wlan?
<BooVeMan_work> MTec007: or wireless or atherros or onoco
<MTec007> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<BooVeMan_work> !wireless | MTec007
<ubottu> MTec007: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BooVeMan_work> look for you chipset which is the Braodcom BCM 4306
<BooVeMan_work> !broadcom | MTec007
<ubottu> MTec007: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BooVeMan_work> this bot is unbelievable
<BooVeMan_work> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MTec007> theres nothing listed for xubuntu 8.10 ?
<BooVeMan_work> what I derive from the wiki is that the driver si included only you have do get the firmware
<BooVeMan_work> try running b43-fwcutter - thats what stats the wiki page if you read closely
<BooVeMan_work> run the proposed lspci -n to find out which rev you rot and proceed respectively or configuring the b43 or b43-legacy
<Jabone> hi anybody awake?
<Jabone> what is the command in xfce to raise/lower audio volume?
<Jabone> I'm trying to get my volume keys working, and there is nothing related to volume in keyboard shortcuts
<MTec007> aumix -v+10   or aumix -v-10     the 10 can be changed
<Jabone> so i put "aumix -v+10" as a command?
#xubuntu 2009-04-22
<Jabone> thank you, how about toggle mute?
<MTec007_> toggle mute?
<MTec007_> i dont know about toggle. my mute key on my keyboard is set to aumix -v0   and thats default
<MTec007_> if you find a toggle let me know!
<Jabone> :)
<MTec007_> BooVeMan_work, it says i connected to the router but i cant access the config in my browser so i must not be fully connected.
<BooVeMan_work> can you ping?
<MTec007_> what is the syntax of ping on linux?
<BooVeMan_work> ping 192.1687.0.1
<BooVeMan_work> ping 192.168.0.1
<MTec007_> dont i have to specify the ammount of pings so it doesnt constantly ping?
<BooVeMan_work> per default its constat do a ctrl+c to stop it
<Jabone> MTec007_: i made a script that check mute state
<MTec007_> BooVeMan_work, ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<MTec007_> Jabone, cool
<Jabone> if [ "`/usr/bin/amixer get 'Master' | grep off`" ]
<Jabone> then /usr/bin/amixer set 'Master' unmute
<Jabone> else /usr/bin/amixer set 'Master' mute
<Jabone> fi
<BooVeMan_work> MTec007_: thats a firewall issue
<Jabone> MTec007_: quite simple but works
<BooVeMan_work> if you have ufw runnign stop it for the moment
<MTec007_> ufw?
<BooVeMan_work> the default ubuntu firewall
<BooVeMan_work> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<MTec007_> i use firestarter
<MTec007_> BooVeMan_work, i can connect to the internet in every aspect but cant ping?
<BooVeMan_work> this would mean that you are blocking ICMP packages
<BooVeMan_work> or you are tgetting a different IP ragne for your wireless client and that is blocked while clabel bound is open
<MTec007_> im probably blocking ICMP
<BooVeMan_work> thats why you can't ping :-)
<MTec007_> ok ping yahoo.com works but not ping 192.168.0.1   still operation not permitteed
<BooVeMan_work> may be that your local network uses a different IP range
<BooVeMan_work> ifconfig should tell you at least your ip
<BooVeMan_work> and the default gateway
<MTec007_> but i can connect to the router config now
<MTec007_> and apparently ping too
<MTec007_> Jabone, how do I map that script to the mute button
<aetherfish> hey can somebody help me with some printer issues? I can't print from openoffice but everything else works
<celthunder> aetherfish so you can print from other applications?
<aetherfish> yes
<aetherfish> I can print web pages from firefox perfectly fine, and pdf too
<aetherfish> when I try printing from openoffice
<aetherfish> it spews out some stuff that seems to be like the internal code or something
<BooVeMan_work> hmm did you try #openoffice - seems a openoffice issue
<aetherfish> hmm okay thanks a lot
<celthunder> aetherfish, are you using CUPS?
<BooVeMan_work> sorry that would be #openoffice.org
<aetherfish> oh heh right
<aetherfish> yes, I am
<aetherfish> I'm using printer drivers downloaded from the manufacturer website
<celthunder> does it actually show the name of your printer when you try to print in openoffice?
<aetherfish> hmm
<aetherfish> not sure what you mean
<aetherfish> the first two pages consists of / followed by the names of all the characters the printer knows
<celthunder> like does it just say "Generic Printer" or does it say "PRINTER BRAND/etc"
<aetherfish> like /tilde /trademark /scaron etc.
<celthunder> i meant on the screen
<BooVeMan_work> like hitting the print button in the toolbar or going through the print dialog and selecting a rpinter - which should show up as in the pdf application
<celthunder> like when you go to print and the dialog shows up
<aetherfish> oh
<aetherfish> well the thing is it worked fine a couple days ago when I first installed the drivers, but it just stopped working inexplicably
<aetherfish> and yes, it shows the model number of the printer
<celthunder> ok
<celthunder> completely up to date openoffice i hope?
<aetherfish> uh I guess... it's not terribly outdated at least
<BooVeMan_work> tried restarting cups or is this a not constantly running machine
<aetherfish> yeah I've tried restarting
<aetherfish> reinstalled the drivers too
<aetherfish> same issue
<celthunder> does this apply only to openoffice writer or all openoffice apps?
<aetherfish> oh hmm
<aetherfish> haven't tried, let me try now
<aetherfish> it applies to all openoffice apps
<celthunder> what kind of printer and model is this?
<aetherfish> Brother HL-5370DW
<celthunder> aetherfish, sorry, i'm not really sure...did you try drivers other than the manufacturors?
<aetherfish> no, not really...
<aetherfish> everything worked fine up until today...
<celthunder> so just today...did you do any updates today?
<aetherfish> last night I updated libxine and stuff
<aetherfish> I checked, nothing pertaining to printing
<celthunder> which version of ubuntu are you on and which version of openoffice/
<aetherfish> hardy heron
<aetherfish> openoffice 2.4.1
<celthunder> not sure...i dont have a brother printer, i dont really print from openoffice...and honestly thats pretty out of date stuff...gl though if you find what was wrong id love to know (for future reference)
<aetherfish> heh... thanks so much though
<aetherfish> eh I guess I'll update openoffice and see if that helps
<xerxes> How do i install the tor-router on jaunty?
<xerxes> there seems to be no installation candidate
<xerxes> !tor on jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor on jaunty
<xerxes> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<xerxes> hm
<BooVeMan_work> just tor? not tor-router
<xerxes> whats the difference
<xerxes> ?
<xerxes> apt-get also doesnt find tor-router
<BooVeMan_work> no idea never used tor
<xerxes> aptitude says it finds no candidate version
<xerxes> how can i fix that?
<BooVeMan_work> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tor
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<xerxes> Yeah...I saw that, BooVeMan..they did it with deb...but there seems to be no deb in jaunty
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: so I reckon you'll have a) to wait or b) build yourself
<xerxes> ok i try to build myself...wish me luck
<BooVeMan_work> or before you may try the debian sid package as jaunty is based on sid?
<xerxes> How do I configure for sid?
<xerxes> I even dont find the deb-src package here as in the build instructions :\
<BooVeMan_work> add deb     http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor sid main to sources,list
<BooVeMan_work> xerxes: sources may be downloaded as tar from torproject.org
<xerxes> there is no deb-program on my jaunty, BooVeMan_work
<xerxes> aptitude doesnt find it
<xerxes> But I have all repositories enabled so far
<BooVeMan_work> add the line I gave to your sources.list, run sudo apt-get update watch for errors and then run apt-get install tor
<xerxes> im new to this debian/ubuntu thing so im stupid
<BooVeMan_work> have to go - bye
<xerxes_> well, i have no public-gpg key, apt-get says...how do i do THAT?
<xerxes_> *overwhelmed by thousands unix programs*
<xerxes_> I thing I sticked to long with windows :\
<xerxes_> Do i need just generate a pgp-key for me?
<xerxes_> apt-get says: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<CppIsWeird2> how can i make a raw image of a hard drive (that is not currently mounted) to a file in such a way that i can mount the file as a container like a .img or .iso file?
<xerxes_> Or is that the pgp-key for sid?
<xerxes_> and it doesnt work bcse i have jaunty?
<forces> saluton
<kkruit> hey I am a php programmer (i know i know) and i know a little bit of c++ but would like to become familiar with C and the easiest way for me to learn i think is to start a project. dose anyone know of anything that would bee a good tutorial or maybe even something i could do that would be helpful to the community while i'm learning?
<cody-somerville> kkruit, Do you want to learn C or C++?
<kkruit> C
<kkruit> i would like to eventually get to get into kernel development or something similar.
<cody-somerville> kkruit, http://www.physics.drexel.edu/courses/Comp_Phys/General/C_basics/
<kkruit> thanks
<cody-somerville> http://www.iu.hio.no/~mark/CTutorial/CTutorial.html
<cody-somerville> Google returns *tons* of stuff
<cody-somerville> See #ubuntu-offtopic for more
<kkruit> thanks again ... sorry for going off topic :)
<anita20> Hi, can anyone help?
<ball> What's the question?
<anita20> I'm havin issues with the screen resolution of a fresh installation
<anita20> the only option it allows is 640*480
<ball> That's strange.
<anita20> (i think if I set it to default it actually runns on 800*600)
<ball> What display adaptor do you have?
<anita20> I checked some forums and tried editing the config filed and it didn´t work
<anita20> I just use the on board adaptor
<anita20> don´t have a graphic card
<Hetor> how to make a hotkey for switching keyboard layouts?
<anita20> Do you know about anything I can do to make it work on 1024*768?
<anita20> wait, I think I have an nvidia card
<Hetor> (09:18:55 AM) Hetor: how to make a hotkey for switching keyboard layouts?
<anita20> let me double check
 * ball nods
<anita20> yes, it is an nvidia old graphics card
<anita20> from xubuntu, how can I know the specs of the compupter?
<ball> anita20: open a terminal window and type "lspci" without the quotes.
<ball> ...you may see something in the output that relates to your display adaptor
<ball> or "lspci|more"
<anita20> thanks, let me check and i´ll let you know what i see
<anita20> indeed, nvidia tnt2
<anita20> well, the thing is, i am still not able to change the config
<Sinister> whats the best program to get the cover art incoded into the mp3 so it liiks good
<MTec007_> Would there happen to be any tobacco users in here?
<anita20> to change the resolution
<anita20> *01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 11)
<ball> Sinister: why would you put cover art /in/ an MP3?!
<Sinister> so i can see it on my blackberry
<ball> anita20: if the open source drivers don't work well, you may have to resort to the ones nVidia provide
<MTec007_> ball, so the cover art is always with the mp3
 * ball has never seen that.
<ball> I've seen ID3 tags
<anita20> do you think the ones under http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.51.html fit my case?
<Sinister> well anytime you see the cover aret with out downloading it int already done
<ball> anita20: I don't know.
<ball> brb, rebooting
<Sinister> i dont think amarok writes to the file
<MTec007_> Sinister, http://www.blackberryforums.com/general-blackberry-discussion/115944-mp3-cover-art.html
<MTec007_> Sinister, nevermind
<Sinister> do you have a blackberry ?
<Sinister> MTec007_, ?
<MTec007_> Sinister, no i have a gen1 cherry chocolate
<Sinister> i had a dare 3 months old still have it blackberry 4 days its so god damn hard it makes me sick
<Sinister> i got 30 days to decide
<Sinister> ball why did you have to reboot ?
<ball> Sinister: because I'm new to Linux
<MTec007_> Sinister, i think i found something but you'd use itunes to embed
<ball> ...and the update thing told me to.
<Sinister> i think easytag will work now that i look at it
<MTec007_> i reboot too xubuntu starts to slow down after a while
<Sinister> what is it MTec007_
<MTec007_> it doesnt specifically say blackberry but its worth a shot i think, http://blog.michael-forster.de/2009/01/embedding-cover-images-in-mp3-files-for.html
<ball> It seems very strange to have a working Java plug-in on Linux
<MTec007_> ball, ?
<ball> MTec007_: I'm used to a platform where that's not an option
<Sinister> i think i need windows to use that MTec007_
<MTec007_> yeah hence me saying "Sinister, i think i found something but you'd use itunes to embed"
<Sinister> ohh
<MTec007_> i assumed when you asked what it was you had a windows installation somewhere
<Sinister> i got rid of windows in 1995 i dont know linux worth a shit but at least i dont have to reboot
<MTec007_> theres that dont have to reboot thing again
<MTec007_> i switched to linux and it slows down every so often so i have to reboot...
<MTec007_> i dont get it
<Sinister> do you look in top and see whats running ?
 * ball doesn't run Windows on his own machines
<Sinister> easytag is what i downloaded i think thats what i want
<MTec007_> tons of stuff even on a reboot
<Sinister> look for thinks that you closed but never died
<Sinister> i dont care if someone uses windoes or linux im just cheep and linux is free
<ball> Sinister: free and rather good at the same time.
<Sinister> well with not running windows i have nothing to compair it to
<MTec007_> i have an active windows installation but it hasnt been booted since i installed xubuntu
<Sinister> i did buy a new pc last year it had the new windows on it i was lost i got so much spam i couldnt open a web page i was just lost
 * ball usually runs NetBSD
<Sinister> this is my 3rd ubuntu before that i was with fedora for a few years then suse then slack just after windows only thing i wanted was to dos people
<Sinister> i just need to be able to d/l sponge bob for my kids and put them on dvd the oldest one is 5 and to him im a god
<MTec007_> i used windows and then RH9 went back to windows for years and then to xubuntu
<ball> CP/M -> unix -> unix -> unix -> Linux
<Sinister> well windows must be good to many people using it im just against the dual boot if you install a os thats stable that it dont go down for months and you reboot 3 times a week mite as well stay with windows i figure
<Sinister> the bigest think linux has is its rock solid
<Sinister> that my thinking and most of the time im wrong
<ball> BSD is rock solid too and makes a good server OS.  Linux is nicer for the desktop though.
<Sinister> id like to install bsd i think id like it pluss i like that devil
<MTec007_> I dont like the way the windows world is going with viruses on the rampage, especially that new virus, the one the media freaked out about on April 1st... that's ridiculous imho.
<ball> Sinister: it's a daemon.
<ball> MTec007_: Cornflicker?
<MTec007_> yeah
<ball> I heard about it on a mailing list.
<ball> Non-issue for me though.
<MTec007_> yeah i wasnt prone to receiveing it either even on my windows installation
<MTec007_> by chance has any one tried that new smokeless tobacco by camel, 'snus' ?
<ball> If I could afford to smoke, I'd give up and buy new hardware.
<MTec007_> lol
<MTec007_> its a habbit i cant quit
<MTec007_> i need new hardware my laptop has a blown lcd inverter
<MTec007_> just havnt had the money to buy a new inverter
<MTec007_> atleast my laptop has vga out so im not without a computer :)
<Sinister> my friend used that snus
<Sinister> its just snuff thats all
<Sinister> either you do it in the bathroom or you look like a wacko snorting it up your nose
<Sinister> if im not working or hunting i never chew i think its seeing someone else chewing that makes me want it
<Sinister> if you chew bags or mint apple or any of that fake stuff people think your a fem anyway its better to quit then no one knows
<MTec007_> Sinister, lol
<Sinister> i chewed for 30 years and stoped in one day and id molest a nun for a three finger chew of cope rite now
<cody-somerville> Ughh..
<MTec007_> rotf
<Sinister> well shed have to be cute for god sake
<Sinister> if i put one in id be sick headache probly puke and its 5 bucks a can now after talking about all its good quilitys im dying for a chew
<MTec007> im sorry, dont relapse..
<MTec007> be strong!
<Sinister> i dont have to be strong my g/f would castrate me in the middle of the night
<MTec007> ouch
<Sinister> 15 bucks a day and i have 3 kids id rather buy them a dora movie
<Sinister> i work an incentive job if i have a grat week she lets me buy a few cigars so it all works out
<MTec007> cigars, its been way too long for me
<Sinister> well this easytag is too smart for me
<Sinister> she dont let me light them but i can chew on them till she figures i look stupid enuff
<MTec007> my OpusX's just reached 7 months aging now  got 3 #4's and 3 #5's :P
<Sinister> the cigar i like is the acids
<MTec007> i started on those
<MTec007> like non flavored now
<Sinister> when i do get to light them i like the smell
<Sinister> smells fancy
<MTec007> lol
<MTec007> Rocky Patel is another favorite of mine
<MTec007> now im gonna have to go buy some cigars...
<Sinister> my limit is 15 bucks for a cigar a 30 dollar opus im gona have to fuck half way threw
<Sinister> ever smoke a real cuban cigar ?
<Sinister> thats trash
<MTec007> never had the pleasure. my brother in law has though he liked it
<MTec007> i believe he said it doesnt match all the hype though.
<Sinister> not even close
<MTec007> i got my opus for like $10 and $11 i believe...
<Sinister> not saying that someone couldnt go in and fix stuff its old mello tobaco
<MTec007> 7 months ago any way
<Sinister> 10 ?
<MTec007> yeah
<MTec007> like i said i only have the #4 and #5 the smallest 2 sizes
<Sinister> #4 should be at least 15 to 20 unless it was a small store i live in a one cigar store town also
<Sinister> cuba makes too many cigars they still ship every whare
<Sinister> just not to us
<MTec007> it might have been  7 months is a long time to forget
<Sinister> if you get a nice cigar and its aged fora a few years in a sherry cask you cant go wrong but cuba dont have time to age them id rather have a blunt
<MTec007> ive got a nice churchhill padrone with a 9 year aging
<MTec007> ive got some nice cigars i dont smoke but i usually buy things like RP, Nub, etc for herfing
<MTec007> i dont touch the padron or opus' for anything.
<Sinister> well i smoked a cohiba sposto be 25 a stick wasnt worth 4 was loose rooled and was under 40 ring gauge and if we start trading with them were gona pay 50 bucks for a 2 dollar smoke
<MTec007> tell you what see if your local shop carries "All Americas"  they are a cheap cigar they come in a plastic wrap brick but they are not bad at all. I've gotten a few guys from the Nashville Cigar Club to try them and they agree
<Sinister> i want a nice most cubans are under 50 i like a big cicar 60 something that weighs 3 ounces
<Sinister> im only aloud to get them on special events
<MTec007> they were like $25/brick before the tax hike
<Sinister> like if were having a new kid or they are picking a new pope
<MTec007> ah
<MTec007> go buy her a new car or something
<Sinister> i made some rum this weekend shes not talking to me yet
<Myrtti> good morning
<MTec007> hello
<Sinister> hold on ill show you my still i have to piut it on my page
<Sinister> i need a way to put pics from my blackberry to the web so people can see them whats the best place to use ?
<MTec007> i dont know what works on a blackberry but drop.io is a good one
<Sinister> i used a beer keg everyone thinks there aluminum but there stainless
<MTec007> or you can email the pics to me
<Sinister> 100 pounds brown sugar and 1 gallong molassas and some turbo yeast 24
<Myrtti> so, is everyone excited over Jaunty coming tomorrow?
<MTec007> im first in line!
<Sinister> msg me your email
<Sinister> i own skunkmilk.com thats what me and my friend are gona call out moon juice
<Sinister> tasted a lot like horse piss saturday but today it taste like taqullia
<Myrtti> I'd like to remind you that this channel is mainly for Xubuntu support
<Sinister> i dont like either i just drink beer bu i love making stuff like that and giving it to guys
<MTec007> Myrtti, but its not peak usage time:)
<Myrtti> MTec007: FYI, Europe is waking up
<Sinister> and this is what gets me threw my linux questions
<MTec007> Myrtti, no one is here yet ;)
<Myrtti> MTec007: your logic fails since I am here
<Sinister> fine ill stop talking
<MTec007> Myrtti, do you need assistance?
<Sinister> europ always needs assistance
 * MTec007 jumps behind _Pete_ and hides
<Myrtti> what I was actually wondering was has anyone else had problems with the latest kernel of Intrepid and wifi?
<Sinister> what kernel ?
<Myrtti> 2.6.27-14 x86_64
<Sinister> is that a special kernel for xubuntu ?
<Myrtti> it's whatever is the latest for intrepid
<MTec007> i have wifi but dont use it but i only have 2.6.27-11-generic so i couldnt be much help i dont think
<Myrtti> I've got Intel 3945ABG as the wifi, and it works with -13, but not 14
<Sinister> im using Linux 2.6.27-11-generic
<MTec007> i think the difference is 64bit maybe?
<MTec007> gah, ive got a headache ill return soon.
<Sinister> are you 64 bit?
<Myrtti> Sinister: yup
<Sinister> MTec007, did you get it?
<MTec007> email was blank except for "Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry"
<Sinister> hold on
<Sinister> im gon shoot my self
<Sinister> ok now look
<Sinister> im gona get my old dare out fuck this blackberry
<Sinister> well did ya get something?
<MTec007> couldnt view the attachment
<Sinister> give me 4 min
<MTec007> its ok if ya cant get it :)
<Sinister> then im shooting my self
<MTec007> what would that solve?
<Myrtti> mind your languages, gentlemen
<MTec007> does any one know how to end the processes btaddconn and bdelconn ?
<MTec007> btdelconn*
<Myrtti> stop bluetooth related services?
<MTec007> yes my laptop is not bluetooth enabled.
<MTec007> but even then those processes keep on running
<Sinister> http://www.skunkmilk.com/still.jpg
<Sinister> dear god that was pissing me off
<MTec007> thats cool ill buy one
<Sinister> people started making grills out of the kegs so now there is 80 dollar deposit on them
<MTec007> lol
<Sinister> i brased the top to put a blug in and some of the braze leaks but noit real bad
<Sinister> we got 16 pints of 200 proof rum i guess is what it is
<MTec007> sounds good to me
<Sinister> we made it from malosas and brown sugar
<Sinister> it tasted like rum for 1 day then taqulia now like water that burns like acid
<MTec007> i wonder what it will taste like next
<Sinister> i have 40 gallons of black rasberry and black berries made in to wine already its 4 years old i dont drink it i just give it to people
<Sinister> i use champagine yeast so it gets over 20 % so for winer its stronget than two mother fuckers
<MTec007> mmm good wine and a good cigar..
<Sinister> i figure if i put a 1/5 of this 200 proof into a gallon of my berry wine ill either kill or cripple up people for months
<Sinister> do you live in the us ?
<MTec007> yeah
<Sinister> what state ?
<MTec007> tennessee
<Myrtti> please, mind your language, this channel is supposed to be suitable for everyone
<Sinister> im in pa
<Sinister> now i dont like the south either but i dont think tennessee is foul language
<MTec007> hahaha
<Sinister> me and my brother in law painted in the 2nd largest mall in that state a christerfer banks and a cj banks store
<Sinister> was two years ago now i was layed off and my sister made him take me
<Sinister> im back to work now
<Sinister> we went to lowes then we went on to paint
<Sinister> it rained all days and that idiot in the 17 car won with his fancy yellow drills
<Sinister> kentheth
 * MTec007 spits on nascar
<Sinister> hahaha
<Sinister> any sport you like ?
<MTec007> no
<Sinister> ha
<Sinister> try cricket or sport fucking
<MTec007> wait i like the sport of watching tv
<Sinister> yeah i like tv and i could become prow at sleeping
<Sinister> -w
<Sinister> my dad boxed a Kangarooo when he was 18 in 1957
<Sinister> first time he seen one
<MTec007> in pa?
<Kangarooo> boxed? like a boxing?
<Sinister> yeah
<Sinister> yeah
<Sinister> was 1957
<Kangarooo> it wasnt me
<Kangarooo> i have shared a folder in xubuntu but cant copy to it from ubuntu.. ? what settings i need to change?
<MTec007> pa = Pennsylvania?
<Sinister> it kicked his ass like he was talking nasty about its pouch
<Sinister> yes pennsylvania 1957
<Sinister> people didnt care about animals then
<Sinister> he said it ballenced on its tail and kicked the hell out of him
<Kangarooo> pouch is that bag? i dong understang english words out of ubuntu context :)
<MTec007> there are no Kangaroo's in pa.. they are indigenous to Australia.
<Sinister> then the guy talked him into getting in with a 35# monkey it hung from its tail and hit him with all 4 feet when it wasnt flinging shit at him
<Kangarooo> why i cant copy to shared folder in xubuntu?
<Sinister> this was in a circus
<Myrtti> Sinister: this is the third time I'm warning ... no, FOURTH time I'm warning you about your language, and I'm not doing it again.
<Sinister> no shit there not in pa
<Sinister> thank you
<Myrtti> ok, I've had enough
<Sinister> your sorta getting anoying
<Myrtti> Kangarooo: you can see the folder in your filemanager though?
<MTec007> that was uncalled for Myrtti
<Myrtti> MTec007: you're entitled to your opinion
<Kangarooo> yes in ubuntu yes i see it under smb://xubuntuname/foldername
<Myrtti> Kangarooo: and you've tried to access it the same way in Xubuntu?
<Kangarooo> i see but copy gives error
<Myrtti> which error?
<MTec007> Myrtti, that wasnt an opinion.
<MTec007> Myrtti, you should go back to bed asap and wake up on the OTHER side.
<Kangarooo> Error while copying "ssf-cho-xvid.avi". There was an error copying the file into smb://kangarooo-laptop/desktop/. Permission denied
<Kangarooo> in xubuntu i cant acces any network neighborhood..
<Kangarooo> i tryd manually adding in gigolo but no success but it should automaticaly be able to view network pcs..
<Myrtti> Kangarooo: you are aware that Xubuntu does not have Samba support out of the box?
<Kangarooo> i installed
<davmor2> Myrtti: :)
<Kangarooo> when in xubuntu sharring it automatically asked to install - sory user im xubuntu i dont have sambe would u like me to install smaba? I sed yes
<Kangarooo> :) prety good english? :) so samba and sharing is ok.. how to acces network in xubuntu i dont know.. ill try google if there is no automatical solution
<Myrtti> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Kangarooo> so fusesmb is not automatical? i need to use terminal? 1 mkdir ~/Network 2 fusesmb Network 3  cd Network 4 ls -R   ?
<Kangarooo> i had fusesmb already installed- i think from another programm pyNeighorhood but it also didnt mount shares.. so i need to manually put theese fusesmb commands in terminal?
<Myrtti> I don't personally use samba so I can't help you more, sorry Kangarooo
<Kangarooo> who knows how to share folders in xubuntu? i shared but maybe IN tab Users somethings needs to be changed? settings are SMB not a Wins server.. and in users tab one user - me
<Kangarooo> whyy... i have to cahnge back to ubuntu.. :(
<KickAssClown> Hello
<Kangarooo> helo
<KickAssClown> Could you help me with making users have to login?
<Kangarooo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KickAssClown> How do I enable the user login screen?
<Kangarooo> i think u have autologin right?
<KickAssClown> Yup, it would seem so.
<Kangarooo> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<KickAssClown> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Kangarooo> go to applications -> settings -> login
<Kangarooo> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Kangarooo> and in tab security there is option autologin
<KickAssClown> Ok
<KickAssClown> I was having a blind moment because I didn't see settings until you told me to look for the menu.
<KickAssClown> Thank you very much for your help. I'm going to go sleep.
<KickAssClown> Aloha.
<kromar> hi
<kromar> if i install new hardware do i need to do something so xubuntu knows there is new hardware or will it update automaticly?
<gabkdlly> kromar:
<gabkdlly> kromar: hi
<kromar> hi
<kromar> and with new hardware i mean mainboard, cpu and gpu
<gabkdlly> kromar: xubuntu comes per default with a huge set of modules
<kromar> so i can install the new hardware and just continue using the system?
<gabkdlly> kromar: you may take a look at Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<gabkdlly> kromar: that is, after you have attached the new hardware
<kromar> ok thanks a lot:D
<gabkdlly> kromar: I have never done that myself though
<gabkdlly> kromar: that is, switched out an entire Mainboard
<kromar> ok, im gona report back after the upgrade... if everything worked:D
<kromar> would you install the 64bit version on a phenom II and 4gb ram?
<gabkdlly> kromar: I don't think xubuntu remembers what hardware you have, I think it looks for hardware at every boot, but I could be wrong
<gabkdlly> kromar: I have no experience with phenom, but I believe you will not see the full 4gh unless you install a 64-bit system
<kromar> ok, how do i burn the 64bit version to a cd in xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> kromar: xubuntu comes with the burning utility Brasero, found in Applications -> Multimedia
<gabkdlly> kromar: it gives you the option of burning an iso image
<gabkdlly> kromar: don't forget to checksum your image before burning, though
<gabkdlly> kromar: unless you got the image via bittorrent, then you don't need to
<kromar> how do i checksum the image?
<kromar> i downloaded it from the xubuntu page
<gabkdlly> kromar: on the xubuntu page there will be files called MD5SUMS, or similar
<gabkdlly> they will contain the hashes for the iso files
<gabkdlly> you could for example run: md5sum ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<gabkdlly> from a terminal
<gabkdlly> or you can run a checksum with the torrent file
<gabkdlly> if you prefer a GUI, you can use Transmission with the torrent file
<kromar> is there a keyboard shortcut to start a terminal?
<gabkdlly> Alt-F2
<kromar> nice, thx
<gabkdlly> alt-f2 lets you start any program
<gabkdlly> for example xfce4-terminal, which is probably what you want
<kromar> ok its the same, lets assume it would be different, then what would be wrong with the file? would it be not complete or a manipulated version or what?
<gabkdlly> alternatively, you can run bash and check the "run in terminal" box, and that will have the same effect
<gabkdlly> those are two possibilities, or there could have been a problem in the transmission, some packet got corrupted while transmitting over the internet
<kromar> ok thanks for the info
<kromar> can i bun it at max speed or is it recomenden to use a lower speed?
<gabkdlly> lower speeds tend to be more reliable
<gabkdlly> but a speed of 4x should be sufficiently safe
<kromar> hmm could only choose 32 and 42:O
<gabkdlly> that will probably be ok
<gabkdlly> you can check the image after burning as well
<gabkdlly> with brasero, or by booting in to the same disk and then running the check option
<gabkdlly> "check CD for defects" or something like that
<kromar> seems fine:D
<gabkdlly> good :)
<gabkdlly> welcome to ubuntu, by the way
<gabkdlly> I will be gone in a couple of minutes
<kromar> thanks:D im using it for some weeks now and im absolutely fascinated how easy everything is:d
<gabkdlly> since you have lots of ram, you might try the ubuntu-desktop
<gabkdlly> or any other desktop for that matter
<tavasti> is there some 'known problems' list available for xubuntu 9.04 rc ?
<gabkdlly> it is pretty easy to install and remove them
<gabkdlly> tavasti: I believe there is, probably on the wiki
<kromar> whats the difference from xubuntu desktop to ubuntu desktop?
<tavasti> kromar, ubuntu == gnome, xubuntu == xfce
<kromar> hmm so what do i gain from using gnome?
<gabkdlly> tavasti: hmmm, looks like you might have to search launchpad
<gabkdlly> tavasti: or at least, I am not finding it on the wiki right away
<tavasti> gabkdlly, neither do I
<gabkdlly> kromar: actually, I usually prefer xfce, which is why you find me here rather than in the main ubuntu channel
<gabkdlly> kromar: but, ubuntu probably has more users than xubuntu, so issues might get addressed more quickly
<gabkdlly> kromar: some people find gnome easier to use
<kromar> i guess the ubuntu desktop has more "special effects" but thats exactly why i dont need it
<tavasti> with gnome you get gnome filosophy
<gabkdlly> kromar: but you can always try desktops out at no risks, and just wipe them afterwards if you don't like them
<kromar> i tried ubuntu but i like xubuntu more
<tavasti> 'we can't ask/show that for user, that's too complicated'
<gabkdlly> kromar: ah, good for you :)
<tavasti> and I have that!
<tavasti> sorry, I hate that
<gabkdlly> gnome tries to hide configuration options from its users
<gabkdlly> so as not to overwhelm them
<sarts> tavasti: instead of xfce filosofy: 'stupid config-dialogs... booooooooring' ;-)
<sarts> but they get implemented though,
<tavasti> sarts, actually I'm using fvwm :-)
<tavasti> xfce panel and desktop
<tavasti> and I would prefer config files, and proper manuals
<Myrtti> hello
<tgr_> hi i was wondering if the firefox in xubuntu is different than ubuntu firefox
<Hetor> !how to restart the sound
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hetor> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hetor> !restart sound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart sound
<Hetor> !restarting sound
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hetor> damn
<BigMoopies> Hello, I have an issue that (starts) with Intrepid, My NIC will just flash and never gets an IP# (DHCP?).  The network connection just keeps trying to connect.  I went and looked at Jaunty's RC's and ran it live.  It does the same thing.  This does NOT happen in Hardy (I am using hardy).  Is there a way to see what hardy has that Intrepid and so on messed up so I can update to Intrepid, Jaunty, and so on?
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.
<Hetor> hey
<noumaan> Hi
<Pres-Gas> Hello, noumaan
<noumaan> We are planning to work on a remastered version of xubuntu in our local language
<noumaan> we are a very small group of 3 or 4 people and we are thinking about translating Xubuntu and work on a version of it that has built in fantastic support for our locale
<noumaan> but now the problem is that I cant find xubuntu as a translation project on launchpad
<noumaan> there is ubuntu and I think all xubuntu packages are in there too but how do we know which packages we need to translate
<Pres-Gas> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<noumaan> Pres-Gas,  I know and I am already there
<Pres-Gas> ahhh
<noumaan> but the think is we dont want to translate Ubuntu packages we just want to translate packages in xubuntu
<noumaan> we are a small team so we need to minimize the work
<Pres-Gas> noumaan, the problem with that is people who use your version and do not speak english may want/need to install packages that have not been translated and are big packages like evloution for example
<Pres-Gas> What language, noumaan?
<noumaan> Pres-Gas,  we considered that too and we have solution for that
<noumaan> Urdu
<Pres-Gas> Nice!
<Pres-Gas> Is that a language that is left to right or right to left when you read it (pardon my ignorance)?
<noumaan> the solution is that we will ship a documentation with our remastered version this document tells people that if they want to use some application that is not being translated they need to email us and we will translate it
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh
<noumaan> yes it is a right to left language
<knome> noumaan, maybe you should just start ubuntu translation project and begin from the xubuntu default apps/desktop translations
<noumaan> We think xubuntu can bring great changes in rural and less developed areas
<noumaan> knome,  thats what we are thinking as an alternate solution
<knome> noumaan, that is the way it should be done.
<knome> noumaan, then if somebody wants to translate ubuntu into urdu, they already have your work for start
<noumaan> ok so lets rephrase the question how do we get the list of packages installed during a default xubuntu installation?
<Pres-Gas> noumaan, have you posted to any of the (x)ubuntu mailing lists for translators in Urdu?  There may be ways for you to expand your team in that way and I am sure Canonical can be helpful as well as the community.  Considering I am from Indiana USA and have heard of the languange, I am sure there is a need for it to be translated to it.
<noumaan> ohh last year we tried translating ubuntu but failed because its too huge for our small team
<knome> noumaan, 'apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop'
<noumaan> knome,  god why this didnt came to my mind :)
<Pres-Gas> noumaan, I think it is great what you are doing.  Kudos for you and your team for just jumping in there!
<noumaan> Pres-Gas,  actually we have already released Urdu Slax
<Pres-Gas> Very nice
<noumaan> but you know slax is not supported on lots of hardware and providing support for it is difficult
<noumaan> We think that Ubuntu repositories is the way to popularize linux in Urdu language
<noumaan> and I mean when I think what great changes it could bring to Urdu computing its just wonderful
<Pres-Gas> noumaan, is this your team?  http://www.iosn.net/south-asia/countries/pakistan/news/urdulinux/
<noumaan> Pres-Gas,  no
<noumaan> Pres-Gas,  unfortunately these people in the official team they hardly work
<noumaan> as you can see during last so many years they have only translated 1000 or so strings
<noumaan> they are too bureaucratic to be volunteers on an open source project
<noumaan> our team consists of me I am also part of Ubuntu Pakistan and Ubuntu Urdu teams
<noumaan> and Makki the guy who translated XFCE 4.1 his translations are now outdated but some of them are available in ubuntu
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh, so I would assume you have researched this enough with "http://www.google.com/search?q=Urdu+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8" and contacted some of the resources in the first couple of links?  Can you tell I am about teaming up?   ;)
<noumaan> yeah I know all these efforts and I know most of the guys and the work they have done
<noumaan> so Pres-Gas  what you suggest we should do to increase the size of the team?
<noumaan> Pres-Gas,  we actually need someone to help us translate installer and teach us how to test our translations
<noumaan> and we want to keep the workload minimum so that it is possible for us to release promptly
<Pres-Gas> noumaan, I think knome has put you on the right path.  I would suggest that as well as a general email to the (x)ubuntu lists.
<noumaan> ok i will announce on xubuntu lists and urdu linux forums
<noumaan> Pres-Gas,  thank you for the help I think I should get going I need to make the list of packages and email it to translators
<Pres-Gas> Hey, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good morning, Pres-Gas
<Hetor> is it possible to play music from another computer (LAN) in Xfmedia?
<Pres-Gas> Hetor, are you mounting the filesystem that holds that music somehow?
<Hetor> no
<Hetor> I'm trying to add a SMB folder to the playlist
<Pres-Gas> Then you are mounting the folder(filesystem) to your machine.
<Hetor> huh
<Pres-Gas> If you are able to successfully do that, you should be able to point xfmedia to that mount and play music from it
<Hetor> how do I have to use 'mount' command?
<Pres-Gas> I would read up on the manpage mount.cifs, Hetor: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.cifs
<Pres-Gas> effie_jayx, you have some issues, it would seem.
<Pres-Gas> Exactly
<charlie-tca> unstable internet connection
<Pres-Gas> Indeed, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> probably ISP related
<Pres-Gas> Yeah
 * Pres-Gas is testing out Xubu 9.04 on the Dell Mini 9...ecryptfs hits resources pretty good...but not terrible
<charlie-tca> Great! I heard the Dell Mini 9 had issues with Xubuntu. Let me know, huh?
<Pres-Gas> I would say I am relatively happy with performance...I suspect without ecryptfs would make it much faster...I am almost afraid to play with flash
<charlie-tca> What I saw was that it won't even boot it
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, I am very happy with it...boots fine for me and works well.
<charlie-tca> That's why I was hoping. Maybe a problem elsewhere.
<Pres-Gas> I am having some issues with java being "seen" by FF, but I suspect it is my own PEBKAC error
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that is not uncommon
<Pres-Gas> Well, does xubuntu-restricted point to sun java or the open one?
<Pres-Gas> I do not have it booted ATM
<charlie-tca> good question. I don't know, since I try not to use it.
<Pres-Gas> No java?  wow
<Pres-Gas> gcj?
<_Pete_> anyidea how to get amarok1 to 9.04xubuntu
<charlie-tca> No, no xubuntu-restricted. I install Sun Java from the repositories
<_Pete_> this amarok2 suxx
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, ahh...me too (from now on)  ;)
<charlie-tca> _Pete_: yes, if it still available
<BooVeMan_work> charlie-tca: what wrong with openjdk?
<_Pete_> not in the default repos
<charlie-tca> Give me a minute, _Pete_
<_Pete_> I give you 2
<BooVeMan_work> its in kubuntu an ubuntu - why not in xubuntu - seem starnge
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, my install is still relatively fresh...I could boot it up and test some other things if you want to point me to a problem list (is it launchpad)?
<charlie-tca> Pres-Gas: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Bugs/BugWatch
<charlie-tca> BooVeMan_work: I did not anything was wrong with it, just that I don't use it
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, heading that way now.  openjdk does not seem to be supported ATM with the juniper networks ssl-vpn setup I have at my workplace...I am testing that now for different linux distros.
 * Pres-Gas works support for a university
<Pres-Gas> Linux support
<Pres-Gas> w00t
<charlie-tca> \o/
<Pres-Gas> I like blowing crap up and not having someone come down on me with their hair on fire.
<Pres-Gas> :D
<charlie-tca> _Pete_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<charlie-tca> If you can find it in 8.10 or 8.04, this should help
<charlie-tca> Pres-Gas: That would make it easier, huh.
<_Pete_> so you are suggesting pinning amarok and then installing packages fro 8.xx ?
<charlie-tca> No, holding
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, and then you get to come in on the white horse and save the day (unless of course, it just no workie).
<charlie-tca> I think, _Pete_
<Pres-Gas> ...like cifs mounts on Win serv 2008 shares
<charlie-tca> At any rate, if you install an older version, you have to either hold or pin to keep it from updating to the new version
<_Pete_> right
<_Pete_> just wondering what mess it will be
<_Pete_> since amarok has lots of dependencies
<charlie-tca> Always a good thing to ponder
<Pres-Gas> cmus for the win.  Though I have a soft spot for Amarok
<charlie-tca> but you did ask! I just try to answer the question as asked.
<_Pete_> well answered, thanks
<_Pete_> charlie-tca: looks like others have got same idea
<_Pete_> http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<charlie-tca> yup! and using amarok14 instead of amarok for the name should keep it from updating, I think
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, I am not seeing any official reports about Mini 9's and no boot for 9.04.  Did I miss that?  I am still looking in case I am blind.
<charlie-tca> No, I don't think it got reported when I asked. I think they just went away
<Pres-Gas> lol
<charlie-tca> You know, sometimes it is "ask and hope" here.
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, I hear that
<_Pete_> so far haven't found not one kde app which v4 is better than v3
<charlie-tca> Just run Xubuntu, you won't even need to look for any.
<_Pete_> I do
<Pres-Gas> _Pete_, what features are you married to with Amarok?
<_Pete_> last.fm for starters
<_Pete_> and general usability, but that's of cource mostly what you are used to
<Pres-Gas> lastfmsubmitd - submission daemon for the Last.fm social music network
<Pres-Gas> lastmp - MPD client for lastfmsubmitd
<Pres-Gas> minirok - a small music player written in Python and inspired by Amarok
<Pres-Gas> xmms2-scrobbler - Audioscrobbler/Last.FM client for xmms2
<charlie-tca> Doesn't Listen do last.fm?
<Pres-Gas> xmms2-plugin-lastfm - XMMS2 - Last.FM plugin
 * Pres-Gas shrugs, charlie-tca
<kromar> hi
<Pres-Gas> Hey, kromar
<kromar> im setting up a new partition for the installation and wanted to ask what the "Bootable flag" is for and if i need that on the system partition?
<kromar> anyone?
<Pres-Gas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootable
<kromar> thanks
<kromar> you also have a link for "Reserved blocks"?
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, look at the section "Boot sequence on standard PC (IBM-PC compatible)", kromar
<Pres-Gas> Reserved blocks are for root to have breathing room in case the drive fills up
<charlie-tca> kromar: only needed for windows
<charlie-tca> you don't need the bootable for Linux
<kromar> so no need for reserved blocks?
<kromar> ah ok
<charlie-tca> It reserves 5% of the partition automatically in Xubuntu/Ubuntu
<kromar> well im installing the 64bit xubuntu and the setup looks a bit different and has a bit more options:O
<charlie-tca> Is that Jaunty?
<kromar> whats Jaunty?
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, are you sure that it is not a good practice to make "bootable" the linux partition in cases like you using a non-grub boot manager?
<Pres-Gas> kromar, 9.04
<kromar> no its 8.10
<charlie-tca> Linux does not use the "bootable" mark at all. If you are using windows boot manager, it will confuse it
<charlie-tca> since you can only have one bootable partition under windows
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...good to know.  Where are docs on that, charlie-tca?
<kromar> then why is there even an option to change it? o_O
<charlie-tca> damned if I know
<Pres-Gas> LOL
<charlie-tca> I think it is legacy
<charlie-tca> needed it many years ago
<Pres-Gas> You using that as the answer to BOTH of our questions, charlie-tca?  ;)
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> I can't remember where I found it
<charlie-tca> It just sticks in my brain now
<charlie-tca> You can mark it if you want to, it doesn't hurt anything. I have tried both ways.
<Pres-Gas> All good, charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> Even used to mark all of my installations bootable, up to 10 on a hard drive.
<Pres-Gas> ...gotta be prepared for anything....cover all the bases
<charlie-tca> Sure. Preparation is always good
<kromar> :D
<Pres-Gas> Ye gods...I have someone who is using lokkit, and then a script that seems to promptly stomp on the lokkit chain with a iptables -F
<charlie-tca> LOL
<Pres-Gas> Methinks it is time to throw down the ufw love.
<Ruadh> Hi all
<charlie-tca> !hi | Ruadh
<ubottu> Ruadh: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<natjo> Is the new DVD-/+RW drive I'm going to buy today going to be automatically detected when I install it?
<natjo> or do i have to prepare for it by pre-installing certain things?
<celthunder> natio should be recognized automatically...assuming your bios recognizes it fine
<natjo> celthunder, okay thanks then I Q'ed and you A'ed and the bios should recognize it i'm not running a weird system just a run of the mill 6 yr old Dell
<celthunder> natjo, yeah youll be fine then
<celthunder> natjo, make sure you get an ide...unless you got a system with sata ports  (which from dell 6 years ago...doubt it)
 * natjo makes note IDE not SATA
<natjo> anyway i'm going now thanks for the answer celthunder
<celthunder> np later natjo
<Nikola> Hello.
<Nikola> Is Xubuntu better for Laptops than Ubuntu>
<CppIsWeird> how can i tell if xubuntu is running a usb device on usb 1 or 2?
<Nikola> ?
<CppIsWeird> Nikola, not really.
<CppIsWeird> only in the indirect way of it using xfce which is a lightweight wm which will use less resources which will cut battery life
<Nikola> Oh, well i am looking for a different OS for my laptop, because my cooler is ALWAYS geting alot of heat out, because of Windows Vista =/
<CppIsWeird> try a can of air
<CppIsWeird> and vista doesnt help either.
<Nikola> They just put Vista on my laptop for Marketing purpose :(
<CppIsWeird> this looks like an interesting article. i dont know if it is to taylor ubuntu to laptop or just getting it past all the usual driver issues. http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/11/17/ubuntu_laptop.html
<charlie-tca> Nikola: Xubuntu makes a *big* difference on low-end or old hardware.
<kromar1> any suggestions for a system font?
<charlie-tca> DejaVu Sans is nice
<SiDi> kromar1 Droid sans here
<SiDi> I'm in love with it
<SiDi> and it has a serif, a mono and a mono sans versions
<kromar1> hmm thats not in my font list:(
<charlie-tca> Mine either. I have used DejaVu Sans Book 10 for a long time
<SiDi> http://www.ascenderfonts.com/info/droid-fonts.aspx
<kromar1> where are the fonts located?
<SiDi> Actually i'm not sure its those
<SiDi> give me a second
<kromar1> wtf they want 90$ for that font on the page you linked:D
<SiDi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/Human-Reprise kromar1
<SiDi> see here
<SiDi> at the mid/bottom there is a package called ttf droid
<kromar1> which NVIDIA driver should i install in the hardware drivers window?
<charlie-tca> What are your choices?
<kromar1> 173, 177, 180
<charlie-tca> 180 if it works. It is the latest one
<kromar1> hm during installation my computer name was set to the ip somehow, can i change that?
<kromar1> charlie-tca: thx
<charlie-tca> change the ip by adding a connection and manually changing it to the one you want.
<kromar1> well i dont want to change the ip, i want to change the name of the computer
<charlie-tca> Oh, that is much harder.
<charlie-tca> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<kromar1> hm
<charlie-tca> hostname is the computer name
<Sniper606>  Whats a good .chm viewer for Linux?
<Jabone> I've used gnochm
<SiDi> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<charlie-tca> !info hamachi
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in intrepid
<SiDi> its ok charlie-tca its for a guy in #winehq but he actually has what he needs :p i just thought ubottu would know about any good doc
<charlie-tca> sometimes it does, sometimes it is just a dumb robot
<Rusty_AU> any major changes in Xubuntu in 9.04?
<cody-somerville> yea
<cody-somerville> New version of Xfce4
<SiDi> omg...
<SiDi> some people lack education
<cody-somerville> O'rly?
<sarts> cody-somerville: that, or proper manners.
<sarts> (or both)
<sarts> I prefer to blame ignorance, the alternative usually pisses me off
<charlie-tca> I prefer the idea they just got disconnected, personally. It is easier on me
<sarts> heh
<sarts> yuh
#xubuntu 2009-04-23
<ernakk3> i need some help with grub
<ernakk3> anyone can help me , an install of windows overwrote the linux loader
<ernakk3> for xubuntu
<j1mc> ernakk3: yes... i can help.
<j1mc> if you have a spare cd, probably the easiest thing to do is download a super grub disk.
<j1mc> you can even install it to a usb...
<j1mc> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<prodigy> hey peeps, i have a quick question.I 'm looking for one of the *buntu distributions that will work on this antique system
<prodigy> Thinkpad 600E (Pentium II, 400 Mhz) . I was thinking of xubuntu, can anyone confirm that it will work on it just fine?
<j1mc> prodigy: how much ram does the system have?
<prodigy> 160megs
<j1mc> 400mhz is fine for processor speed, though.
<j1mc> prodigy: it should run, but veeeeeeeeery slowly.
<j1mc> well, pretty slowly
<prodigy> well it's an old system...i have to set it up for a friend..and i want to make sure he gets the convenience of apt-get and all so i don't have to hold his hand 24/7
<prodigy> as long as he can still watch movies, surf the web, email, listen to music then it's all good..which he should be able to do with xubuntu i hope
<j1mc> if you can get it to 256mb, you should notice some improvements.
<j1mc> watching flash video may be choppy w/ 160mb
<prodigy> that's his decision, but i'll let him know...now to download xubuntu's iso, burn it and give it a test-drive
<j1mc> ok
<j1mc> you know the new release of xubuntu is coming out tomorrow, right?
<prodigy> hm
<j1mc> the new release will be faster than the previous one.
<j1mc> i would also definitely recommend using the "alternate" install cd.
<j1mc> the "live cd" won't work with 160mb of ram.
<prodigy> well i want to make sure the sound and wireless will work..so if i try it with the current release and it works, most likely the newer one tomorrow will work too, in that case i'll just re-do it all ..but i wanna make sure it'll work on sound/wireless
<j1mc> you could also try the 9.04 release candidate image (that has already been released)
<j1mc> and then just update from there.
<prodigy> there's an alternate version to that 9.04 RC?
<j1mc> yes - just a moment, and i'll provide the link
<prodigy> thank you
<j1mc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/jaunty/rc/
<j1mc> that's the link for the release candidate, which was released a week ago
<j1mc> the alternate install is toward the bottom of the page
<prodigy> cool...takes me 4 minutes to download
<prodigy> i have a fast connection
<j1mc> :)
<yoasif> hey guys... i'm running jaunty and i installed xfce4-panel... i don't have a manu, any chance u guys know what i need to install to get a menu?
<cody-somerville> xfce4-menu
<prodigy> hm, the desktop CD one requires 128 megs
<prodigy> minimum that is..this system has 160
<prodigy> should i just get that?
<prodigy> that way i can boot up to it and see if it will actually work for evertyhing
<prodigy> problem is i don't have many CD-Rs rofl
<prodigy> can't afford to burn too many CD to try out which distro works
<cody-somerville> yoasif, Actually, it might be xfdesktop4
<cody-somerville> prodigy, The CD requires 192mb to be able to install
<cody-somerville> *Live CD
<yoasif> cody-somerville: giving the xfdesktop4 thing a shot
<prodigy> Desktop CD
<prodigy> The desktop CD allows you to try Xubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 128MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<prodigy> maybe a typo then i guess
<cody-somerville> Where do you see that?
<prodigy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/jaunty/rc/
<cody-somerville> Wow
<cody-somerville> thanks for pointing that out :)
<prodigy> so i'm just getting the alternate version :) for my 160megs old antique
<yoasif> cody-somerville: thanks a ton, that works great
<cody-somerville> :)
<yoasif> one other question: what is the syntax for customizing the clock time display in the panel?
<cody-somerville> It should have help right there for you
<yoasif_> hey not sure you guys got my last message since my wireless conked out... but is there somewhere i can find the syntax for customzing the clock applet in xfce4-panel?
<cody-somerville> yoasif_, there should be help there in the dialogue
<yoasif_> i see nothing there, running jaunty
<yoasif_> what does it say for you?
<yoasif_> under clock options
<cody-somerville> Try using the orage clock instead
<yoasif_> cody-somerville: don't really want to, heh... (running an openbox install, trying to keep dependencies down)
<yoasif_> i guess i'll just file a bug report
<yoasif> cody-somerville: i filed the report here in case you care: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5282
<zerothis> I vaugly recall from my redhat 5.0 days, finding an insane option to 'do not automount' a partition. (insane cuz I could barely manage to manually mount anything, why disable the possibility). Does xubuntu have a similar option, I'd rather not have an ntfs partition mounted without a good reason first
<genii> "noauto"
<zerothis> sorry, I'm gonna nee more info than that, where do I use "noauto"
<celthunder> zerothis, noauto in /etc/fstab
<celthunder> put it in the drive options like rw,noauto,users
<zerothis> ok, but its not in /etc/fstab/
<celthunder> zerothis, what isnt? your drive?
<celthunder> add it then...
<zerothis> the partition is not listed in /etc/fstab. only my linux partitions are. the ntfs, which I don't want mounted each time, is not in there
<trino> hola
<trino> hi!
<MTec007> i have stopped the bluetooth service but the btaddconn and btdelconn processes are still running, how do i exit them?
<Hetor> 9.04 is gonna be released today :D
<tavasti> any idea is xubuntu images available immediately after release, or is there some delay?
<skep> and the usual crazy scenes are in #ubuntu-release
<skep> i think xubuntu was released at the same time as ubuntu..
<skep> last times
<tavasti> skep, what crazy scenes?
<skep> "is it out?" every x seconds ;)
<Hetor> heh
<Hetor> is it out?
<skep> Was scheduled for Apr, 27, 17:30 (Samoa time), but now that you've  asked, it's been delayed by 1 hour
<knome> apr 27? :P
<skep> ;)
<knome> stop confusing people and start giving right an courteous service ;P
<dosingrat> Hello. Is the testing time for 9.04 prolonged ?
<skep> release is still today
<sarts> tday?
<dosingrat> Yes, it is April 23rd, and xubuntu web page lists 8.10 as the stable release, while 9.04 is still RC - release candidate, not stable.
<dosingrat> So I thought, maybe the testing time is prolonged for couple of days, a week maybe, for some reasons.
<skep> unless its stated otherwise on the webpage or the dev-lists, final release should vome out today
<knome> dosingrat, nope. it is released today, but not yet.
<dosingrat> ok, maybe in few hours I hope.
<knome> dosingrat, no idea.
<skep> almost done with my backups..the lan here is soo slow..takes ages to rsync data..anyway, important things are mostly backed up, so 9.04 can come :)
<skep> I wonder how good/bad ext4 will work..
<tavasti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/
<tavasti> I don't know about relase, but image is there
<tavasti> :-)
<skep> I wouldn't trust the image, unless an official statement is out
<tavasti> and torrent doesn't work
<tavasti> rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker
<skep> :
<sarts> tavasti: when xfce is released, it happens we rebuild tarballs sometimes before the announcement.
<sarts> same version-number, different checksum
<sarts> besides checksum there is no way to tell if it is a wrong package
<sarts> please wait for the announcement
<tavasti> Ok, I'll try to hold my horses :-)
<skep> jeeez..the other channel is like hell..this here is my heaven atm
<sarts> hell?
<Hetor> lol@#ubuntu-release-party
<Hetor> "Is it out yet?" "No it's not"
<Hetor> "Now?" "NO"
<lovingunix> hello  i have 2 old p2 8 mg ram pc at school that run xp fine but for some strange reason can't run linux mint you think they can can my loved xubuntu on it fine or your advise me to put flubox on them?
<tavasti> lovingunix, describe more 'can't run linux'
<lovingunix> well linux mint boots afther ages but that's it no desktop
<lovingunix> but very strange as xp pro runs fine on both what you advise then?
<lovingunix> btw at boot i get a message acpi something disabled could it be that?
<skep> xp runs fine on 8mb ram?
<lovingunix> maby it's not 8 mb from bios i read like that
<lovingunix> but they can run xp fine  yes
<lovingunix> what you advise ?
<FlyOnThe1all> I wonder if NTLoader even loads with 8 megs of ram
<lovingunix> bios says pentium 2 400 something hz on both i think 8mg sdram
<lovingunix> mb*
<lovingunix> isen't it strange linux mint can't load desktop from live cd then?
<lovingunix> so i was thinking to put xubuntu that is for older pc's or you thing flubox is better  as there even older ones with still windows 98 and 95 i have to install linux on
<lovingunix> wich shall i chose ?
<skep> fluxbox require way less cpu/memory
<TheSheep> lovingunix: xubuntu won't work in less than 16MB, and needs at least 64MB for graphical environment
<lovingunix> i see so strange if they really got 8 mb xp runs fine on both
<TheSheep> lovingunix: it's still unusable with it, I guess you need around 96-128MB for a bearable speed
<TheSheep> lovingunix: it's probably not 8MB
<lovingunix> so you advise me to go for flubox or or i miss some stuff as it's school need so office web classic school stuff or xubuntu?
<lovingunix> if you tell me flubox has everything needed for school use even no internet
<lovingunix> i will try put that ok?
<TheSheep> if windows xp runs on it, xubuntu would run too, probably
<lovingunix> so strange linux mint won't load desktop and goes so slow to boot live cd as it's ubuntu just made easy how you explain that TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> lovingunix: livecd usually needs much more ram than installed version
<lovingunix> i see
<lovingunix> ok i  love this xubuntu btw
<TheSheep> lovingunix: it would probably work fine installed too
<lovingunix> i want to use it for my vb box too as i use xp home and then learn linux from vb
<lovingunix> do we miss anything with xfce vs gnome or kde for home use ?
<sarts> lovingunix: SMB mounts can be a challenge
<sarts> otherwise, not really... i guess.
<lovingunix> smb is sorry?
<lovingunix> we planned to keep the printer ones with xp pro and all the rest that are no printers with xp and 98 95 or 2000 put linux so any usb divice or printer will go on the xp ones with printers
<lovingunix> what are smb?
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TheSheep> it's window's "network" icon
<lovingunix> o we don't need that
<lovingunix> so it's like a telnet and server to collaborate between 2 os linux and windows right?
<TheSheep> no, it's a file transfer protocol
<TheSheep> so that you can browse files on other computers and copy them
<lovingunix> im taking intel xubuntu as that they are p2 so intel right?
<TheSheep> yes
<lovingunix> i have amd 3000 for my pc
<lovingunix> so i have to take amd version of xubuntu 64 right?
<TheSheep> not necessarily
<TheSheep> I'd use the 32bit version if it's a desktop
<TheSheep> easier to use flash and java and video codecs
<TheSheep> and the benefits from 64bits are small
<lovingunix> i understand so the intel version is for amd too right?
<lovingunix> as i have that and the amd lower
<TheSheep> the i386 version is 32bit, the amd64 is 64 bit, both for intels and amd
<TheSheep> 64 bit processors can work in 32 bit mode
<lovingunix> thanx ok i got right one
<TheSheep> so the i386 version will work on both
<lovingunix> so you think the live cd will load fine on this old pc's vs the linux mint?
<TheSheep> they are called 'intel' and 'amd' because those companies created the respective standards
<lovingunix> as that is the problem loading the live cd's
<TheSheep> I don't know about livecd, might not work
<lovingunix> it does that but very slow and then not load
<lovingunix> ill see btw
<TheSheep> you might need to use the alternate cd
<lovingunix> you think on the pc's that run win 98 and 95 live cd can load?
<TheSheep> it has menu-based installer and needs much less ram
<lovingunix> those has less ram
<TheSheep> but it won't run a lie system -- it only lets you install
<TheSheep> live*
<lovingunix> well oldest pc we have at school are with 95 95 and 200
<lovingunix> 0
<lovingunix> maby your right alternate is better
<lovingunix> is the menu grafical easy as ubuntu one?
<lovingunix> im taking xubuntu alternate torrent
<lovingunix> so will download fast
<TheSheep> I think there was a howto on using it somewhere
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<lovingunix> thanx for all the info :)
<xarvh> will xubuntu be released today as well?
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.
<TheSheep> xarvh: it seems to be already
<TheSheep> xarvh: I'm downloading it at least...
<xarvh> TheSheep: would you give me the link? Can't find it myslef =)
<xarvh> torrent if possible =)
<TheSheep> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<Frasier_Crane> torrents can change until the final announcement!
<Pres-Gas> So, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Bugs/BugWatch did we get the Critical release bugs before release?
<Hetor> damn I fucking love Guake
 * Pres-Gas reads the launchpad pages...
<Pres-Gas> I guess not
<xarvh> dloading =)
<xarvh> thanks
<Frasier_Crane> like every release i will wait for the official announcement..better be 100% sure..and i can wait some hours more..can install it not before tomorrow anyway ;)
<TheSheep> !language | Hetor
<ubottu> Hetor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Frasier_Crane> seems like its out
<Pres-Gas> Yup...page changed
<Frasier_Crane> still no luck on thre mirrors
<Pres-Gas> try ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/
<Hetor> topic needs to be updated
<Hetor> 9.04 is out
<tavasti> http://vuo.ro/~tavasti/xubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<tavasti> if you want mirrored torrent
<Frasier_Crane> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Frasier_Crane> or just here
* TheSheep changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 9.04 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! | Get Support:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<xC> where do i dl 9.04?
<charlie-tca> xC: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/jaunty/
<xC> ty
<waan> Are ubuntu and xubuntu identical apart from xfce?
<charlie-tca> They are not identical. They are close, using the same repositories and base system
<liar> can i upgrade from kubuntu 8.10 with xubuntu-desktop installed to xubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd??
<charlie-tca> I am pretty sure Xubuntu alternate cd will not upgrade kubuntu
<Frasier_Crane> might be just easier to re-install a fresh 9.04..
<waan> charlie-tca: I currently have ubuntu 8.10, can I cross upgrade to xubuntu 9.04?
<SamArthur> 9.04 is out - seeeeeeeeeeed! :)
<charlie-tca> No
<waan> I suppose I would need to re-install anyway for the new filesystem
<charlie-tca> You would be better off with a fresh install of xubuntu 9.04, I think.
<charlie-tca> Ext4?
<charlie-tca> Check the release notes. It looks buggy to me
<waan> Yes, is that a good choice?
<waan> Ohh ok
<charlie-tca> problems with deleting files, and problems maintaining files on some drives
<liar> what filesystem should i use on a netbook with ssd?(acer aspire one)
<charlie-tca> ext3 would be a good choice
<charlie-tca> You can reset the time between fsck runs
<waan> Hmm xubuntu isn't on my mirror yet, but ubuntu is
<charlie-tca> give it a chance. Servers look swamped already
<waan> release and source folders are there, but they're empty right now
<skep> try another mirror or torrents
<charlie-tca> It just takes time
<charlie-tca> I can't even get to the images right now.
<likemindead> So Ubuntu 9.04 has dropped by Xubuntu 9.04 hasn't yet?! Grr...
<waan> I only get unmeterd from my ISP's mirror unfortunately so I have no option but to wait, or just upgrade ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop after
<charlie-tca> Or the mirror hasn't got caught up yet
<liar> charlie-tca: isn't ext3 bad for ssd's? because it is a journaling file system
<likemindead> http://www.xubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<likemindead> Nevermind.
<charlie-tca> I go direct to cannonical server, and can't get through
<likemindead> Use .torrents folks!
<waan> charlie-tca: heh servers are maxed pushing to mirrors maybe
<charlie-tca> liar: I don't know.
<charlie-tca> Use ext2 then. At least it is not in testing
<charlie-tca> If ext4 was working really good and reliable, it would be the default in jaunty
<skep> torrents are still not really fast..only 1 seeder and lots of peers with max 40% :-)
<likemindead> Persevere!
<charlie-tca> People got to get it first, to seed the torrents
<Hetor> xubuntu.org is still outdated..
<charlie-tca> Hetor: being updated now
<likemindead> They just added a 9.04 link on the left.
<waan> Yeah I noticed that too
<waan> Tried to get 9.04 but thought they were still doing it
<skep> so..i guess i will try ext4..if i remeber corrctly i can force a manual sync to be on a safer side with a special command..
<Pres-Gas> skep, I think I am going to wait a bit more...see what we all decide for the next LTS
<pvullo_> when will xubuntu jackty will be available ?
<pvullo_> hi
<Nikola> Is there a ShipIT Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> pvullo_: it is
<likemindead> pvullo_, NOW.
<pvullo_> argh ! can't find the page !!
<likemindead> Link under News on the left side of the front page.
<pvullo_> ubuntu.com is down !!!
<Nikola> Too many people are downloading.
<TheSheep> xubuntu.org
<skep> xubuntu.org is fine
<Nikola> Yep
<Nikola> But Ubuntu is a dead link ( for now...)
<likemindead> I'm using Deluge.
<skep> me too
<pvullo_> it is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<likemindead> Dammit... I'm at work and all the ports are closed for .torrents.
<charlie-tca> You can do a direct download with out using torrent then
<likemindead> Guess I'll have to do that.
<Slonkie> Anyone know how to open a publisher 2007 (Microsoft crap) on xubuntu?
<Slonkie> it's an publisher 2007 document ofcourse
<likemindead> I don't think that format is supported on any Linux software. I looked quite a bit.
<Slonkie> Damn
<pvullo_> Wouhou !!!! 1M/s ! what enormous bandwith they have !! that's crazy !
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: won't gimp open it?
<Slonkie> sorry diden't get the document yet
<Slonkie> I'll see if it works, charlie-tca. :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure. Might have to use something to convert the document type instead.
<Pres-Gas> Okay, so once you use ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase, do you need to then do ecryptfs-(re)wrap-passphrase?
<Slonkie> no gimp can't open it charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> sorry
<Slonkie> don't be! ;)
<charlie-tca> Pres-Gas: don't know
 * Pres-Gas rtfm's within "/usr/share/doc/ecryptfs-utils
<Hetor> crap. I had to reboot while was updating :\
<charlie-tca> crap
<charlie-tca> oops, I don't think we can say that
<cody-somerville> lol
<Hetor> anyways
<Hetor> can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<Pres-Gas> Poopie?
<charlie-tca> Hetor: Did I fix it?
<Hetor> sound breaks very often, and all I can do to fix it is to log off
<charlie-tca> You mean it just quits in the middle of playing?
<Hetor> it usualy happens when I'm quiting a game
<charlie-tca> Is it using pulse audio?
<Hetor> ALSA, I guess
<Sniper606> I am running the RC, how come I am not seeing any updates in my update manager yet?
<charlie-tca> Check if the game mutes it in mixer properties
<charlie-tca> Sniper606: because there probably aren't any yet. If the RC did not have critical bugs, changes won't be made for the Final.
<charlie-tca> You can run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal to check for sure
<charlie-tca> Being the RC and Final releases, changes are kept to an absolute minimum
<Pres-Gas> hmmm... charlie-tca, it does not seem to permanently unwrap it.  I catted out the passphrase file and it was gobbledygook
<charlie-tca> That seems right, isn't it?
<Pres-Gas> Yeah...I think I will file a bug or request for the man page to be clear about that
<waan> Hmm the links are up on xubuntu.org but it take me to an empty mirror
<likemindead> Use .torrents if you can.
<waan> I cant unfortunately
<likemindead> Same here. :-(
<charlie-tca> The mirrors are not all there yet. They are still updating.
<waan> charlie-tca: ok thanks i'll keep checking
<charlie-tca> it is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<charlie-tca> That one works.
<waan> charlie-tca: would you have a guess as to when it might be ready on the australia mirror, as that is my ISP?
<novabar_> hi
<charlie-tca> Could be up to 24 hours. It depends on when they actually update their mirror again
<Slonkie> !hi | novabar_
<ubottu> novabar_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<waan> Ohh ok, I thought it was pushed to the mirrors
<novabar_> everything has disappeard from my desktop. What happened?
<skep> download finished..lets burn this thing up
<likemindead> Lucky bastard... I have close to two hours to go...
<waan> I have undetermined amount of time to go
<likemindead> I'm getting anywhere from 60-100KB/sec
<skep> well..but no time to install later..have to do it tomorrow..so i'm not really lucky ;)
<Slonkie> i've got a network printer in my network, any one know how i can add this in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Printing , I think. click on Server, connect
<wtv1> taskbar dissappeared. help!
<wtv1> xfce 4
<ladanz> stupid question: when i click on upgrad under xubuntu, he does upgradeXubuntu, and not Ubuntu, right?
<charlie-tca__> yes
<ladanz> thanks!
<ladanz> so, happy upgrading!
<charlie-tca__> !panels | wtv1
<ubottu> wtv1: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<wtv1> charlie-tca__: thanks ^^
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<ladanz> been busy the last days guys?
<ladanz> because of the update and stuff?
<charlie-tca__> very
<Feisar> could someone give me a link to the 9.04 torrent?
<likemindead> http://www.xubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<charlie-tca__> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<charlie-tca__> is now valid
<Feisar> great, that worked thanks
<Aquina> Hey I've got a serious question. I had a look into the Xubuntu 8.04 ISO-file I downloaded last year and found no copy of the GPL in it. Why is it?
<_Pete_> why should you find?
<Aquina> Becasue it's written in the GPL that there has to be kept alicense intact with the project.
<TheSheep> Aquina: I think the license is in the /usr/share/docs/ of every package
<_Pete_> so is ubuntu GPL project?
<TheSheep> _Pete_: no
<Aquina> For ident: Xubuntu v8.04.iso (md5sum 665bcc283e131be4cb71ecb2bf0e3794)
<_Pete_> well, that might be the reason there's no gpl licence :)
<TheSheep> _Pete_: ubuntu is not a 'product' in the sense of license, it bundles a lot of products with different licenses
<_Pete_> Yes
<TheSheep> _Pete_: each program has its own license in /usr/share/docs/programname
<_Pete_> Aquina: -^
<_Pete_> Aquina: you got your answer?
<Aquina> Hm... I see. Why not putting Xubuntu under a license and (package the parts seperately)?
<TheSheep> Aquina: the parts have sometimes incompatible licenses
<TheSheep> Aquina: there is an option in the installator to only install gpl-compatible parts, though
<likemindead> Wow... I'm getting a whopping 6KB/sec from a mirror in Canada.
<likemindead> Bah.
<zoredache> use bittorrent perhaps?
<likemindead> Can't. The ISP here at work has every port I've tried closed. ;-(
<Kemeros> what are the alternate versions in the tracker?
<Kemeros> like this: xubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386
<charlie-tca__> Alternate version requires less memory to install. It does not use the graphic installer.
<charlie-tca__> It won't run as a live cd either.
<Kemeros> thank you for clearing that up :)
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<Kemeros> damn.. no utorrent for linux...bittornado it is then
 * likemindead thinks it's awfully quiet in here for a Release Day...
<charlie-tca__> Everybody is busy trying to download, so they don't have questions yet.
<cody-somerville> lol
<charlie-tca__> And, the U.S. mirror is still not up
<likemindead> LAME.
<StK> it's downloading here :> ... I'll be able to test it myself when it'll be downloaded but maybe someone can saved me some times ... I'd like to know if canonical includes a menu editor in xubuntu 9.04 ? (xfce 4.6 doesn't includes one at the moment)
<likemindead> My local LUG is mirroring. ;D
<likemindead> But only Ubuntu at the moment. :-\
<charlie-tca__> Gnome includes a menu editor. Xfce 4.6 in xubuntu does not.
<charlie-tca__> Canonical will not add to Xubuntu.
<StK> ok thanks for your answer charlie-tca__
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<charlie-tca__> There will be a menu editor in Xfce 4.8 when it comes out
<mloolm> Hello, does anyone know if it's possible to setup a user without write/owner permissions on their home directory?
<mloolm> to prevent the use from making changes, or creating new files
<zoredache> why?
<zoredache> there are other places in the filesystem where they would write like /tmp
<SiDi> mloolm: i think you're looking for a guest account. You can't prevent an user from writing on the HDD
<mloolm> I'm setting up an internet kiosk, once I've setup the desktop I want to prevent any changes being made or files being saved to the machine
<SiDi> Or he/she won't be able to use a graphic environment, as it needs to write files here n there
<mloolm> okay, I thought it was a bit of a longshot, thanks for helping me on on this
<SiDi> mloolm: you still *can* do it though
<likemindead> At least you won't have to worry about virus infection...
<zoredache> mloolm: have you consider building something like the livecd where the 'real' filesystem is read-only, and then you have a read-write filesystem unionfs mounted on top.  the read-write fs would be whiped each time
<mloolm> I'm removed permissions from 99%, but if I change ownership on .dmrc xfce won't log in
<SiDi> but make sure that the permissions on any folder beginning by . are normal, and make sure there is no additional app that will require writing to the ~... but you can't do more than that, and if they know about /tmp or about ls -la they'll be able to write
<mloolm> something like how a live CD works would be perfect, I hadn't considered that
<zoredache> you could use some of the tools out there to build a livecd to build a live enviroment like you need, then build a fat filesystem on your drive, and copy files onto the dirve like you where building a liveusb
<mloolm> thank you, I'll look in to the live CD tools.  I don't mind if they write to /tmp, I just don't want any permanent changes made to the home directory
<charlie-tca__> You could set up a skeleton file in /etc and copy it to /home after the user is finished; it will erase /home and reinstall the needed files then
<likemindead> Will most optical drives hold up to running a LiveCD constantly?
<zoredache> likemindead: not really, but the livecd enviroment can be easily installed to a flash-based device which should last for a long long time
<likemindead> That's what I figured would be best.
<zoredache> or you could even netboot a live-enviroment and have no local devices at all
<zoredache> the ltsp basically does that
<FireSide> for live CDs i use a bNAND USB Drive... i write an ISO to it and it shows up as a USB cdrom drive
<Pres-Gas> Is it me, or is launchpad slow right now?
<FireSide> its kind of a cdrom emulator built into a flash drive
<zoredache> Pres-Gas: it is release day... almost everything tends to be slow....
<Idespnnr> hey folks
<Pres-Gas> I figured, zoredache, but I am wanting to rule out wonkyness with my interwebz
<Idespnnr> im interested in some functional differences between gnome and xfce...
<Idespnnr> will I notice a usability(applications) difference
<charlie-tca__> Launchpad is broken
<zoredache> there are differences here and there...  You may notice them onoccasion
<Idespnnr> im guessing then that for the most part the enduser wont notice it
<zoredache> the differences I see asked about most often are related to accessing networks, and the menu-editor...
<zoredache> Idespnnr: it depends a lot on the user...
<Idespnnr> well, im thinking of a user geared more towards running applications
<Idespnnr> one whos only on the computer to run firefox, audacity, some media player
<Idespnnr> if its all more management stuff like network config and menu editing, there sounds like there no functional difference from a usability perspective
<likemindead> Any of you folks involved in a LUG?
<SiDi> Not me
<datacrusher> where do i find xubuntu 9 torrents?
<charlie-tca__> http://xubuntu.org/get
<datacrusher> thanks! what the difference from desktop to alternate
<charlie-tca__> Desktop uses a graphics installer and works as a live cd. You can try it before installing.
<charlie-tca__> Alternate uses a text based installer and you don't get to try it first
<charlie-tca__> Alternate uses less memory for installing, too
<datacrusher> i see
<charlie-tca__> You need the alternate cd if you to encrypt the drive
<datacrusher> well, im certain about installing it. but maybe some of the buddies from home wanna take a look
<datacrusher> ill stay with the desktop one
<datacrusher> thanks for the information!
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca__, you do not necesarily need the alternate cd for encrypting
<Pres-Gas> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/jaunty-encrypted-home-directories.html
<charlie-tca__> Well, actually, since the encryption part don't work on the live cd...
<Pres-Gas> Worked for me
<charlie-tca__> or did that get fixed too?
<Pres-Gas> I was installing with an RC release and appending the "user-setup/encrypt-home=true" worked
<charlie-tca__> Great! But you still need the alternate cd to encrypt the entire drive?
<demmon> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<demmon> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<demmon> where can i find xubuntu torrent
<Pres-Gas> demmon: http://xubuntu.org/get
<knome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<demmon> cool
<demmon> thanks
<premorphos> hey im a newb to xubuntu but it rocks....wile poking around trying to lern/geting ati drivers to work, i srewed up pretty bad... please help me
<Slonkie> !ask | premorphos
<ubottu> premorphos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slonkie> !question
<premorphos> got it..i need to get my default driver back but how
<cody-somerville> premorphos, Applications > System > Hardware Drivers
<cody-somerville> Disable the restricted drivers
<cody-somerville> or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<premorphos> allright so simple... tnx
<cody-somerville> np
<premorphos> cody-somerville, im being told that xerver-xorg is missing, any ideas
<cody-somerville> xserver-xorg, not xerver-org
<premorphos> thats what i meant sorry..
<cody-somerville> That might explain your problem
<cody-somerville> lol
<premorphos> its quite funny im runnung xubuntu in low grafics and without windowdecorator. and trying to fix my os. i installed the propetiatry driver for ati
<psychic> i need some assistance
<vinnl> With what?
<charlie-tca__> vinnl: website update needed - http://xubuntu.org/get - Upgrading - Need to change from Xubuntu 7.04 to 8.04 now. 7.04 and 7.10 are EOL
<vinnl> charlie-tca__, will do
<charlie-tca__> crap, wrong channel. Oh, well
<psychic> my display is only using 800x600
<psychic> i need larger i had larger then it reverted to the smaller
<psychic> and my desktop icons and files disappeared
<vinnl> psychic, regarding the latter... Can you press Alt+F2, then run xfdesktop?
<premorphos> it is complete horror. i got xerver-xorg and vesa ticked in synaptic but still cant untick the godforsaken ati driver
<psychic> ok thats done
<vinnl> psychic, and? Did the icons reappear?
<psychic> but my screen size is still way of
<psychic> yes
<vinnl> Good
<psychic> its been acting up on me since 2 days ago first it switched themes on me
<psychic> then the display shrunk
<psychic> i ran out of diskspace i was down to 3.3 mb
<psychic> i thought that was the problem but it didnt do anything to clear up 9 gigs
<psychic> i also had a problem with xchat the channel list disappeared and it wouldn't reconnect at all so i searched bulleteins til i found out how i can reach xubuntu help on pidgin
<psychic> is anyone else here
<psychic> ?
<charlie-tca__> Have you tried running updates from a TTY console?
<charlie-tca__> Also, a complete restart?
<psychic> yea
<psychic> and yea
<psychic> actual the thing that caused the screen to shrink was when i was trying to fix some other stuff i did the esc thing on start up
<psychic> to restore it to its last good configuration
<premorphos> i installed the ati driver in system/add/remove utility.. system crashed.. how can i backtrack this change? ps verry happy for help
<charlie-tca__> Add/remove utility - remove
<premorphos> dont work qus outher prosesses are dependent
<premorphos> im not alowed
<premorphos> ps tnx for youre reply
<demmon> the damn torrent for alternative I386 stopped on 99.90% damn torrent
<Belding> mine stopped at 41% but slowly starting up again
<demmon> i am seeding with 60mbs but downloading with 0.6
<kromar> hi
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<NickPresta> Greetings
<NickPresta> Is anyone else experiencing X slowing down and even locking up briefly, when Firefox is open full screen and you try to Alt+Tab or open new tabs, etc? My X usage jumps up to ~70%
<premorphos> i figured it out it had to be done threv synaptic... hmm odd
<TheSheep> NickPresta: yeah, ff is a hog
<premorphos> yes but mine can go to 100%
<TheSheep> NickPresta: it happens especially if you changed some gtk settings ad didn't restart ff
<NickPresta> TheSheep, my system isn't extremely 'low spec', and in 8.10, this was a non-issue. This only started happening right after the upgrade.
<TheSheep> NickPresta: it happens for me in 8.10
<TheSheep> NickPresta: although rarely
<TheSheep> 9.04 has too slow window switching for me to upgrade
<NickPresta> TheSheep, well, it happens in other applications that are open full screen and you have ~4 windows open all at once. *shrug*
<premorphos> is ff hoggin proccesor capasity, you say
<NickPresta> Any time I Alt+Tab or minimise/maximise windows, X jumps to > 30% CPU usage. Firefox is not even open and it is happening right now..
<TheSheep> NickPresta: from what I understand, they wanted to make window refresh more fluent, so now they wait until it refreshes completely before switching -- I like the old way better, it shows some artifacts, but works instantly
<NickPresta> TheSheep, hmm. Are you saying this is directly related to XFCE 4.6?
<TheSheep> NickPresta: what's your graphics card?
<TheSheep> NickPresta: I'm not entirely sure if it's the same thing as for me
<NickPresta> TheSheep, Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<TheSheep> mine's intel...
<r3tex> when I upgraded to Jaunty my application shortcuts stopped working. Am I supposed to turn them on or something?
<NickPresta> Hmm. Well, this is inconvenient. I'm going to do some more research and see if I can figure this out. I like Xubuntu because its light-weight and things were _instant_ on this laptop.
<vinnl> r3tex, do *none* of them work anymore? Also, are you talking about shortcuts in the panel, on your desktop, in your menu or elsewhere?
<r3tex> vinnl: I know of 2 places to set up shortcuts, the windowmanager, and application shortcuts. Only the latter are not working.
<psychic> can some one help me resize my display
<r3tex> vinnl: for example I can't change volume with `aumix` or open a terminal
<psychic> i have a black frame around the screen
<psychic> its in 800x600 i need larger 1200 somthing
<vinnl> r3tex, ah, you mean keyboard shortcuts, like you press a key combination and it executes an application?
<psychic> anyone?
<premorphos> does any body know a simple way to appy the proprietary drivers for ati radeon 9000. in intrepid. iv tryed every thing on the forums
<r3tex> vinnl: exactly
<r3tex> it stopped working after I rebooted into Jaunty
<vinnl> r3tex, possibly something went wrong with the conversion to the new configuration system, have you checked the new settings?
<premorphos> btw my baby is back to normal
<vinnl> Worst case scenario: you'll have to set them all again
<charlie-tca__> If you upgraded or kept the /home from 8.10, you might have to delete ~/.config to get things working right.
<r3tex> vinnl: yeah, I've messed around with the config files. Can I clear .config/
<r3tex> oops
<vinnl> Yeah or rename it so you have a backup, just in case
<r3tex> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<r3tex> mkay
<r3tex> I also have to do it while X is off I think
<Digit0> hello
<Digit0> just installed 9.04
<vinnl> Congrats :)
<Digit0> how can I controll the LCD brightness ?
<Digit0> *control
<psychic> can someone help me with my tech issue?
<zoredache> !ask | psychic
<ubottu> psychic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Digit0> how can I control the LCD brightness in xubuntu?
<psychic> zoredache how do i resize my screen to fill the display??
<zoredache> psychic: not sure.  I would guess xorg hasn't properly detected your video card, you nay need to install a restricted driver or something.
<psychic> where can i find one?
<psychic> it used to function correctly
<conk> Just installed 9.04.  After updating using Update Manager all desktop icons disappeared, and I'm unable to add them back.  Found a post elsewhere saying Conky could be to blame - but I cannot find the config file, under Home or anywhere else.  Tried Catfish but it gives a fatal error.
<vinnl> conk, can you see if pressing Alt+F2 and running "xfdesktop" works?
<cj__> Digit0: (might depend on Xfce version) open shell and type: "xfce-setting-show backdrop" (w/o quotes)
<conk> vinnl - Many thanks.  Yes that worked.
<vinnl> Good :)
<r3tex> vinnl: clean config, everything's reset but no application shortcuts working
<r3tex> not even the default ones
<vinnl> :S
<r3tex> d'oh :(
<r3tex> sorta annoying
<r3tex> i like having a shortcut for terminal for example
<vinnl> Ehm... They *are* listed in the settings application?
<vinnl> Tell me about it, keyboard shortcuts are half my productivity
<conk> vinnl - So I have a better understanding, Can you briefly explain what went wrong?  c
<r3tex> you mean like 'command' '<Alt>Return' ?
<r3tex> sure, like <Control><Alt>Delete is for xflock4
<r3tex> that doesn't work either
<vinnl> conk, I don't know *how* it went wrong, and why (you're not the first), but somehow the application that manages the desktop (xfdesktop) crashed and you just restarted it
<vinnl> r3tex, that's really odd :S You might check in the #xfce channel
<Digit0> cj__, the version that comes with xubuntu 9.04
<Digit0> I dont have that command
<r3tex> alrighty thanks
<conk> vinnl - but if it crashed, I would have expected it to load upon reboot, but it didn't.  Probably a bad assumption.
<vinnl> Not if you save your session on logout conk
<vinnl> (You don't happen to use Xubuntu 9.04? It should automatically restart upon crashing there)
<conk> vinnl - Good point.  Thanks again!
<vinnl> yw :)
<vinnl> I'm off too, bye
<zutme> I just installed xubuntu 9.04 on my dell inspiron mini 9 and the sd card reader doesn't seem to be working. It worked under a different ubuntu variant based on 8.10. Any ideas?
<WDC> Hello. I am in a LiveCD of 9.04 right now, and there is no option under the manual selection of the partitioner that says ext4.
<WDC> Any ideas?
<avuton> I hate to be the 10^9'th person to ask (hope I'm not) but will the new xfce4 hit jaunty (and when or is there a bug?)?
<charlie-tca__> Yes, it is in Jaunty. Yes, there are bugs. No, it is not the default, ext3 is. Yes, you must use the alternate cd it partition with it.
<charlie-tca__> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 for the issues with ext4
<charlie-tca__> Ignore all of that. I misread it.
<charlie-tca__> Xfce 4.6 is in jaunty. Works great! Xfce 4.6.1 will be upgraded to in a few days
<WDC> Can anyone please help? I have no ext4 option in my Xubuntu 9.04 install
<charlie-tca__> WDC: You need to use the alternate cd to use ext4
<WDC> charlie-tca__: really
<WDC> charlie-tca__: Well that's great
<charlie-tca__> Please read the Ubuntu release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<charlie-tca__> It is not the default for a reason. It does have bugs in it.
<avuton> Sorry, should have been more specific, 4.6.1 was what I was talking about :) Thanks
<charlie-tca__> Did I answer it?
<avuton> Yes, thanks :)
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<WDC> Yep i got it
<WDC> Thank you very much!!
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<WDC> Oh realy quick, what type of bugs does it bring?
<charlie-tca__> sometimes it will lock-up the kernel when you delete files.
<WDC> That's it?
<charlie-tca__> grow/shrink the partition to lose data
 * WDC thinks about his deleting habits
<charlie-tca__> Those are the ones noted. There may be more
<WDC> That's not too bad
<WDC> Well thank very much. I'm downloading the torrent right now
<avuton> Yeah, if you are hell bent on losing information then go all the way and try btrfs. Not saying it has known problems, but why not just go all the way ;)
<charlie-tca__> I would think it depends on how often it locks up
<WDC> hehe
<charlie-tca__> Your testing ext4 is appreciated. Please report any bugs you find
<WDC> charlie-tca__: oh yes of course :)
#xubuntu 2009-04-24
<Aquina> Oh I saw the website update. The bluish Xubuntu 9.04 looks n1ce! :-)
<Aquina> :-))))
<charlie-tca__> Glad to hear it. :-)
<Aquina> The idea with the sun is great.
<Aquina> (those rays)
<charlie-tca__> Let knome know that
<Aquina> k ;)
<Belding> i tried the live cd, its great
<charlie-tca__> Glad you like it.
<Aquina> Well I/we cannot cause we're tied to 8.04. But I'm gonna give it a try in a few weeks on my private system.
<Xubuntu___rules> Why can't i get a free Xubuntu CD with ShipIT service?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu___rules, Xubuntu isn't available via shipit
<Xubuntu___rules> Why? And, when will it, if you know?
<Xubuntu___rules> I mean, it would be really nice if we had Xubuntu CD's
<R1cochet> is there a torrent for new release?
<charlie-tca__> Any mirror has torrent files: http://xubuntu.org/get
<R1cochet> thank you
<charlie-tca__> no problem
<R1cochet> any better to do reinstall over upgrade?
<Kangarooo> why xubuntu 9.04 dont have guest possibility like ubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Kangarooo, it does
<Kangarooo> well in ubntu 9.04 i can click username and then from choose panel i can choose shutdown or restart and so on and also Guest.. i have xubuntu 9.04 and nope there is no guest..
<cody-somerville> Kangarooo, You just need to create a launcher to run /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch
<Kangarooo> cody-somerville: in ubuntu i have option to load guest without logging out - its preinstalled.. guest cant get in if normal user is not logged...
<Kangarooo> ok for me if ill need it.. just thinking about just users.. :)
<Kangarooo> maybe in xfce it needs to impemented? i dont know does gnome has that option made?
<psychic> can someone help me configure my display drivers?
<psychic> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kangarooo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-guest-login how to add corectly this as wishlist to xubuntu project and to witch one?
<psychic> do u know how to fix display problems
<psychic> ?
<Kangarooo> !report
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<Kangarooo> ok so is it problem with card?
<Kangarooo> psychic: do u have launchpad or ubuntu forum login registered?
<Kangarooo> i think 4 video card problems try posting like this one http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7053863
<psychic> i dont know
<psychic> kangarooo i know other people had the same prob on the same computer
<psychic> not mine just the same model
<psychic> i fixed i once and then i made the mistakeof using restore
<Kangarooo> what restore?
<psychic> so it reverted to 800x600 instead of 1024x768
<psychic> press esc at start up
<psychic> and i used the restore to last good config
<psychic> i did that to try to fix some other problems
<Kangarooo> aah.. ok i think there must be file with saved settings i just dnot know where.. we can ask others.. who knows where is x settings storred? so the old x conf file can be found?
<psychic> yea that would benice
<psychic> is it  in etc/x11/?
<Kangarooo> everytime settings are changed config file makes new copy.. or something like that
<psychic> yea i have a few versions of the configs i notcice
<Kangarooo> maybe
<psychic> should i just try deleting te new one?
<Kangarooo> i know that config has system whitch makes copys..
<psychic> i though it might
<Kangarooo> its very usefull for experts but not 4 me :)
<Kangarooo> well not until im expert also :)
<Kangarooo> i dont see.. anyone can help with this problem?
<psychic> true
<psychic> can i put a screen shot in pastebin
<psychic> ?
<ball> imagebin
<Kangarooo> twitpic.. what more temp pic pastebin webs are ther?
<ball> Kangarooo: imagebin.org
<Kangarooo> yes good thx :) maybe ubuntu bug reports need new  image bin? and make together with capture image programm - copy to pastebin
<Kangarooo> oops copy to imagebin.. auto upload auto open link
<acalbaza> ok... silly question... my update manager does not show an update for 9.04?
<psychic> kangarooo can i send u a screen shot? maybe u could tell me if i'm looking at the right files for x
<Kangarooo> or auto upload auto copy link...
<acalbaza> running ibex
<Kangarooo> put in imagebin- many ppl will see and first with answer will help
<Kangarooo> give link
<acalbaza> how else can i upgrade if update manager does not show an update option?
<telaviv> Is there a difference between installing ubuntu then and installing xfce-desktop, and installing xubuntu?
<psychic> for some reason it wont work
<psychic> i uploaded it
<psychic> but it isnt showing up
<Kangarooo> acalbaza: what verison u have?
<psychic> i have been doing it for 7 minuts now
<Kangarooo> psychic: why in launchpad i cant put that bug also affects distribution xubuntu? Also affects distribution/package
<psychic> i dont know
<psychic> thats ur post?
<Kangarooo> maybe some one else knows :)
 * ball can't figure out Launchpad
<ball> I got my photo on there and that's about the limit of my Launchpad prowess
<psychic> i couldn't figure out outlook lol
<psychic> microsoft...
 * Kangarooo is try to digga and figga aut Lauchpad
<ball> psychic: that reminds me, I need to install a VNC viewer
<psychic> no problem
<psychic> hey ball u know anything about display problems
<psychic> ?
<Kangarooo> 4 2monts already :) and also to figa launchpad way of use for ubuntus
<psychic> i am normaly in ubuntu channel
<ball> psychic: what's the issue?
<psychic> then i relised i had xubuntu
<psychic> there over 1000 people in there at any time
<psychic> i am only getting as much as 800x600
<ball> psychic: the regional channels are a nice way to avoid that.
<psychic> i need higher res
<ball> psychic: what is your display adaptor?
<psychic> mm
<Kangarooo> maybe there is no way to report that distribution has problem with xubuntu couse they totaly similar only window sistem changes?
<psychic> it might be a trident cyberblade does that sound right?
<ball> psychic: I don't know.  What does lspci say?
<psychic> ball http://pastebin.com/m48e69565
<ball> psychic: it may be worth pasting just line 16 into #xorg along with a "how do I choose the right driver for this?"
<ball> ...or check out their Web site.
<psychic> ok
<psychic> well last time i had this prob i had to comment out a line now i cant remember how
<psychic> ball the prob is i did the restore to last good config and that messed it up do u know how to go back to the previous configuration?
<ball> psychic: I've never had that problem in Xubuntu, so I don't know, sorry.
<Kangarooo> my experience says best is to put all max info about problem in launchpad and then check it next day.. and answer al questions.. and put what could it be affecting.. so ubuntu xubuntu xorg xfce
<Kangarooo> psychic: was my forum link usefull with commands?
<natjo> is it normal for the auto upgrade to go slow on day of release because usually it is going ~200kB/s but today i'm getting ~50kB/s?
<psychic> no i didnt read much  what is it again?
<psychic> u know if u go into #ubuntu u might be able to get that answer
<psychic> their normaly quite assistful
<Kangarooo> well there are all commands 4 video info getting
<natjo> okay i'll re-ask there
<psychic> whats the link?
<Kangarooo> psychic: i think this problem is completley affecting ubuntu also
<psychic> well amoung other things
<psychic> it would require a more intelligent and effortful society to accomplish a ubuntu based world lol
<psychic> kangarooo u agree?
<Kangarooo> xubuntu is just a flavor of ubuntu so all problems of xubuntu affects ubuntu. i think 4 video card problems try posting like this one http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7053863 or like this hmmm i cant find other link but it had all commands i used and the more info the bug is hotter and it helped getting bug done with next update :)
<Kangarooo> well i have one problem not done.. i recomment contact also ubuntu loco team in ur lcation.. i have one in latvia but ill now lead it since it has no movement and false leader- just a linux person but noone 4 ubuntu
<psychic> kangarooo what do u think about this one, what would be the best flavor for a toshiba satallite laptop  2.66ghz  with 512mgs of ram onboard grphics bring the ram down to 470..
<ball> brb, need yoghurt
<psychic> enjoy
<Kangarooo> put max possible ram and xubuntu if u need 4 fast .. if u dont need network neighborhood and dont have other partitions take xubuntu.. if network neighorhood needed - sebd me info how to get it.. couse i couldnt or take ubuntu
<psychic> i have both only use xubuntu with the ubuntu intrepid desktop
<Kangarooo> take latest 9.04 version xubuntu and install with friends while catching sun and also make them see live
<Kangarooo> *i mean try on they comps live cd :)
<Kangarooo> i have also both but im waiting  when xubuntu will be easy network neighrhooding.. also using dropbox- good thing when xubuntu will have good NN ill just pop all config to it and on clean install get all back :) and with good NN ill baackup to closest PC :)
<kromar> hi
<ball> hello kromar
<kromar> i installed windows and wanted to ask whats the easiest way to get the grub loader working again
<ball> ouch.
<ball> I don't know.
<ball> ...perhaps it's possible from the livecd though
<ball> brb
<Kangarooo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kangarooo> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Kangarooo> i !google windows ubuntu grub
<kromar> thnaks for the links:D gona read and try it
<Kangarooo> kromar: thats really no pronblem.. done that 2 times :)
<kromar> ya looks really simple
<kromar> arr i cant start it from the cd:/
<kromar> or is it possible to start the 32 bit version to make it for the 64 bit version?
<Kangarooo> why not? kromar
<kromar> dont know:D
<Kangarooo> shut down pc put cd and start
<Kangarooo> and put the correct 64 or 32 version
<kromar> is there a way to get the correct hd, partition for it? im not exactly sure where i put it, its on the first harddrive that one im sure but im not sure which partition..
<kromar> its sda1 in the partition editor
<kromar> would that be hd0,0?
<Kangarooo> eeem.. well if u have ubuntu live then start in live mode and check in some system or partition manager..
<Kangarooo> and besides- u can change it many times to nr 1 or n2..
<kromar> the partition manager only says /dev/sda1
<kromar> well the a is for the first harddisk and 1 for the first partition if im not wrong... so that would be hd0,0 right?
<kromar> sweet worked perfect:D
<Kasm279> i messed up dpkg :(
<kromar> only the name of the windofs is still an old one
<Kangarooo> i dont know.. if i remember orectly then i have in bios second HDA to start and from there grub load hda0,4
<Kasm279> wat do i do:
<Kasm279> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Kasm279> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Kangarooo> u installed updates?
<Kangarooo> i think it continues where it stopped when next time started..
<Kasm279> i was installing apps and my laptop completely and utterly froze
<Kasm279> it happened with kubuntu, too
<Kasm279> (befor i changed to xubuntu)
<Kasm279> hello?
<Kasm279> is anyone there?
 * Kasm279 leaves
<Kasm279> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Aditya> Hi@
<Aditya> did anyone notice that the xubuntu alternate CD doesn't work without an Internet connection?
<Aditya> Xubuntu 9.04
<Aditya> It tries to download the release file and then aborts.
<Mood> how do i check the version of my xubuntu?
<Florin23> uname -a
<Mood> uname only shows linux version. i want xubuntu version
<Florin23> uname -m
<Mood> cody-somerville: are you around?
<Florin23> uname -r
<Florin23> uname -v
<tavasti> Mood, check what you have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mood> tavasti: i found the solution: either lsb_release -a, or cat /etc/issue should do the trick ;-)
<tavasti> in general, /etc/issue can be anything (admin may change it), but that lsb_*, that's interesting, thanks
<Mood> ooh- i don't like the ugly lines separating the apps in the panel
<Mood> in xfce 4.6
<Mood> hmm... xubuntu 8.10->9.04 upgrade re-installs packages i removed... interesting...
<Hetor> just upgraded to jaunty
<Hetor> is it possible to edit system sound theme?
<Sinister> have the church services started yet ?
<Hetor> sound stopped working
<Hetor> damn alsa
<R1cochet> what about it?
<Hetor> it just crashes every day and all I can do about it is restarting my comp
<R1cochet> weird
<R1cochet> what version of xubuntu?
<Hetor> jaunty
<Hetor> it also happened in interpid
<R1cochet> no probs on intrepid for me
<R1cochet> i just ran jaunty on live cd and there was an option to run oss
<TheSheep> Hetor: check the logs in /var/log, the ones with .0 are from the previous boot
<Hetor> ok
<R1cochet> hi TheSheep
<R1cochet> any1 know why xubuntu doesnt come w/ OOo3?
<Hetor> TheSheep: which one should I check?
<ablomen> R1cochet, because open office is huge and heavy, but offcourse you can install it with add/remove software
<TheSheep> Hetor: messages for start
<tavasti> is do-release-upgrade ok method for upgrading xubuntu, or should I use some GUI tool for it?
<tavasti> release notes recommends GUI
<basajaun> problem mounting ntfs usb drive after upgrade to 9.04                          -----
<TheSheep> !bugs | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<basajaun> I am looking for a solution
<TheSheep> basajaun: there might be a solution documented on teh bugtracker
<TheSheep> if someone already reported a similar bug
<M0m023> Excuse me I am pretty new to xubuntu 9.04 I just changed over from ubuntu today... Works fine. But my Wifi PCMCIA Card with Atheros Chipset is not found. The documentation for ubuntu said it should work out of the box... Somebody know where i should look to find a solution?
<TheSheep> M0m023: system->hardware drivers doesn't list it?
<M0m023> btw it stoped working on ubuntu 9.04 rc
<TheSheep> M0m023: how about lspci?
<M0m023> lspci shows this: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<M0m023> but iwconfig nothing
<TheSheep> M0m023: anything related to it in dmesg | less ?
<TheSheep> M0m023: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134165
<M0m023> thanks to all i will try the thread
<M0m023> dmsg | less shows nothing
<TheSheep> dmesg
<M0m023> sorry to fast
<M0m023> dmesg | less shows me : "[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ff7e000 - 000000003ff80000 (ACPI NVS) :" in the last line and i dont get back to the command line nor can i close it via alt+q or ctr+c
<TheSheep> you can scroll with arrows and pgup/pgdown, and quit with q
<M0m023> what shall i look for?
<TheSheep> something about loading kernel module for your card, and any errors with ti
<TheSheep> it
<M0m023> will do thanks!
<Foxkeh> Hey, guys, guess what?
<TheSheep> you upgraded and somethng broke
<Foxkeh> Lol, no.
<Foxkeh> I've so far only uninstalled 8.10.
<Foxkeh> But, instead of Jaunty breaking on me, I'm gonna upgrade to Ubuntu!
<TheSheep> hardware upgrade along the way?
<Foxkeh> Well, ok, so it may break.
<Foxkeh> No.
<Foxkeh> That's the cool thing, my five year old computer can run it, it disables Compiz on me, but who cares? I wanted Gnome.
<TheSheep> good for you
<M0m023> [ 4510.179279] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<M0m023> [ 4510.181783] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<M0m023> [ 4510.205240] wlan: 0.9.4
<M0m023> [ 4510.217319] ath_pci: 0.9.4
<M0m023> is what i thinkcould be related
<M0m023> no errsors
<TheSheep> M0m023: looks like it loads fine
<M0m023> errors
<Foxkeh> So, any bugs with Xubuntu 9.04?
<M0m023> i think wlan1 is my usb wifi
<TheSheep> M0m023: you did check if your didn't disable wifi with some button or something?
<M0m023> i am online via wifi with the usb stick but iwant my better atheros pcmcia card to work
<M0m023> TheSheep: just a fresh install of xubuntu
<TheSheep> M0m023: some laptops have a button to disable wifi...
<M0m023> TheSheep: I Have a thinkpad t30 there is no button sorry
<TheSheep> M0m023: it would be an easy solution ;)
<TheSheep> M0m023: you could try to search teh forums further, and the bugtracker
<TheSheep> and maybe also ask at #ubuntu, as this is not specific to xubuntu
<M0m023> TheSheep: would have been very happy if it was that :) Will do thanks!
<M0m023> bye
 * Pres-Gas sighs
<Pres-Gas> What a pretty little distro we have.
<Pres-Gas> This is the FIRST time I have not had to change GDM and the first time I have done minimal tweaking to the xfce goodies
<Photoguy> Are there any good servers for Xubuntu 9.04? Maybe a good torrent?
<Photoguy> Right now it's only going 30kbs
<SiDi> Photoguy, the french update servers are up at the moment
<SiDi> ive got 600kB/s, my max bandwidth
<Photoguy> Wow
<Photoguy> SiDi, This one?   France (free.fr)
<SiDi> Sec, Photoguy
<SiDi> Free will be overloaded during the day
<SiDi> Is there any related to the university of nantes ?
<Photoguy> I don't see any..
<Photoguy> They are all according to country
<SiDi> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu.univ-nantes.fr%2Fubuntu-cd%2F&arch=i386
<SiDi> They have an huge bandwidth and usually no downloaders
<Photoguy> Oh, I was talking about Xubuntu
<SiDi> Gonna find the direct URI to their mirrors :)
<SiDi> they have xubuntu too
<Photoguy> Oh, really?
 * Photoguy joins the search
<SiDi> Actually they dont :@
<SiDi> they have edu and ku but not xu :(
<SiDi> I'll have to mail them...
<Photoguy> :-/
<SiDi> ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.xubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/ try these, or try the torrent
<Photoguy> Oh well, mine is going a reasonable 100kbps
<SiDi> torrents should be well-seeded
<SiDi> anyways if you're having trouble, free.fr got an awesome bandwidth in the mornings :P but will half of france downloading on their servers by the evening, their bandwidth then falls a little
<Photoguy> That's where I am, but I'm doing the normal download
<Photoguy> What country are you in?
<Photoguy> SiDi ^
<SiDi> In france :P
<Photoguy> Ah, I'm Israel..
<Photoguy> Same as Germany time.
<SiDi> Free.fr is the 3rd ISP here. they got bleeding-edge network (and the worst ever tech support), and they offer websites with FTPs for anyone in france, even if not a client :P
<Slonkie> gmt +1
<SiDi> i got 20gbs of storage space there :)
<SiDi> Yeh its gmt+1 here too
<Photoguy> Ok
<Photoguy> Wow
<Photoguy> SiDi, Did you email them?
<SiDi> I will, one day.. :P
<Photoguy> No problem..
<Photoguy> Mine speeded up..
<Photoguy> But it keeps slowing down.
<Photoguy> :P
<penguen_> hi. how do you spell xubuntu?
<Pres-Gas> You got it penguen_
<penguen_> thanks :)
<sarts> lol
<Kerio> hello
<Kerio> xubuntu or regular ubuntu, thats the question :)
<sarts> that's like: cappuchino or latte
<charlie-tca> I go with Xubuntu everytime.
<sarts> how do you want a decent answer? ;)
<Kerio> hehe
<Kerio> omg, 10MB/s from ftp!
<Kerio> nice mirrors :)
<charlie-tca> And that is only the beginning
<Kerio> if i install xubuntu, is it hard to change which os to boot first in grub?
<Kerio> if i decide to keep xp
<charlie-tca> you simply edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sarts> it isn't hard :)
<Kerio> yea? "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and then change it?
<Kerio> the order
<Kerio> should work wright?
<Kerio> hmm, right or wright
<Kerio> forgetting my english
<charlie-tca> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default  0 on line 14 or so to the number of the OS you want to boot first
<Kerio> 0 = to boot first=
<Kerio> ?
<Kerio> 1 = boot second?
<charlie-tca> 0 is the first entry down at the bottom of the file. After you get it installed, you count the entries down to what you want to boot first
<Kerio> okok, thx. I'll give it a shot
<charlie-tca> mine is 5, for the fifth entry
<Kerio> aha
<Kerio> that easy ey? :)
<Kerio> burning a copy know
<Kerio> gparted can resize partitions without causing catastrophy - right?
<charlie-tca> You should always backup what you do not want to lose.
<Kerio> example, got a 436gb in ntfs where i store stuff. usually no problem resizing it?
<Kerio> nothings foolproof but pretty much?
<charlie-tca> I never use ntfs, but have not seen many reports of it giving problems.
<charlie-tca> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<charlie-tca> no
<Kerio> ok, thx
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Aquina> Do you think it will be possible to upgrade from (X)Ubuntu 8.04 LTS to 11.04LTS? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades suggests this a bit by saying "The upgrade will not be presented by default because 8.10 is not a Long Term Support (LTS) release.")
<SiDi> Aquina, it will
<Aquina> thx! :-))
<Hetor> anyone was having problems with reset button? It doesn't work for me sometimes
<SiDi> Does anyone know if we have a baobab xfce equivalent ?
<SiDi> Hetor, ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<Aquina> Sure try: Filelight (Philesight)
<Aquina> :)
<SiDi> Aquina, thanks
<SiDi> ew, its a kde app.
<awway> gdmap is about visualization disk space
<SiDi> Pfft, no sound now :(
<theuser1> what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?
<J_Litewski> heh, i just fixed a BIOS corruption.
<charlie-tca> theuser1: You would have better luck on #kubuntu. We work with Xfce here
<theuser1> i
<theuser1> ok
<J_Litewski> now, does anyone know how to solder a BIOS battery back onto a laptop motherboard?
 * SiDi compiling ALSA drivers now. i'll make a clean reinstal next time :x
<genii> Carefully
<J_Litewski> lol genii
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: same as a desktop? (use a small soldering iron) ( Never done either one)
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> i got it taped on atm
<J_Litewski> it works, it just takes forever and a day to boot
<SiDi> Lol
<SiDi> i have to install a tool (xmlto) that has PulseAudio as a dependency in order to install ALSA. Is this normal ?
<charlie-tca> PulseAudio library is normal to install ALSA, but I don't know  why xmlto should be. It is just an XML to ??? conversion tool, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> Maybe I worded that wrong, the library is part of Xubuntu installation.
<SiDi> It is, charlie-tca
<SiDi> i need it to compile alsa-utils
<SiDi> and it requires pulseaudio :/
<SiDi> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu20 (jaunty), package size 402 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<charlie-tca> Not according to dependencies in synaptic package manager, it doesn't seem to
<charlie-tca> You're compiling alsa-utils? Can't just install it?
<SiDi> charlie-tca, i wanted the latest :P
<SiDi> cause strangely, with the one shipped with jaunty, i was having a poor volume
<SiDi> (and it erased my changes in modprobe.d/alsa-utils)
<SiDi> (i ended up with no sound, and pulse launching itself :X)
<charlie-tca> yeah, I believe alsa-utils will require pulseaudio then.
<SiDi> i wonder why i didnt have xfce4-notifyd installed, too
<charlie-tca> I keep trying to avoid pulseaudio, but I suspect it is going to be a forced issue.
<SiDi> i fear so, too
<charlie-tca> We aren't using it, are we?
<SiDi> We don't
<SiDi> we're still on ALSA afaiik
<charlie-tca> I don't have xfce4-notifyd installed. I think we use gnome notify
<SiDi> oh, notifyd ?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, notifyd
<SiDi> I installed it but dunno how to launch it :D
<SiDi> I'm gonna reboot the session to see if the daemon launches
<SiDi> Back
<SiDi> xfce4-notifyd is pretty cool :)
<charlie-tca> I have heard that before.
<zoredache> can you make it accept notifications from the network?
<SiDi> zoredache, do you mean you ssh and then call notify-send ?
<SiDi> ( charlie-tca i think notify-osd still looks cooler ^^)
<charlie-tca> Aw, cool, cooler, both are good
<SiDi> I'll see what features xfce4-notifyd has
<SiDi> what bugs me is that at the moment it seems to put all the notifications above each other
<SiDi> which isnt a great feature
<zoredache> no, I want it to accept messages like Growl on OSX by leaving a udp port open and accepting messages from the network
<BSE> SiDi: did you found where is session saved? :D
<SiDi> BSE : i will NEVER check that box again :D
<BSE> its in ~/cache
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> thanks :P
<SiDi> zoredache, i really dont know about that then
<xae8koo> Hello
<xae8koo> Is xbuntu worse than ubuntuwith bluetooth?
<zoredache> SiDi: no worries, I'll look at it when I get around to upgrading...
<charlie-tca> xae8koo: Should be the same.
<xae8koo> Sure? There is a diffrence between kde and xfce...
<SiDi> xae8koo, we use the same packages ;)
<SiDi> we use the same bluetooth-applet, and gnome-bluez and obex-ftp packages, afaik
<SiDi> bluetooth works "out of the box" in xubuntu
<xae8koo> Not with my phone!
<SiDi> Alt+F2 and +F3 are broken :(
<SiDi> xae8koo, with mine it does. :)
<xae8koo> Sony ericsson k600i
<Bensawsome> hey guys is there a way to get an xubuntu cd shipped to you? cause i saw the ubuntu one but no xubuntu :(
<SiDi> Bensawsome, not at the moment
<xae8koo> SiDi: Is the shipping free?
<SiDi> We dont have direct canonical support, so we don't have funds for shipping CDs.
<Bensawsome> oh ok SiDi :(
<Bensawsome> thanks
<zoredache> Bensawsome: find a friend that has a cd-burner and bandwidth and ask nicely?
<Bensawsome> lol yep
<xae8koo> IS there any other things like xfce that is bether with bluetooth?
<zoredache> better  how
<xae8koo> That it can actually pair with my phone
<xae8koo> And stay paired
<zoredache> dunno, have you tried doing a search for your model of phone and linux and bluetooth?
<xae8koo> zoredache: It didn't work
<xae8koo> I don't have hidd installed.
<xae8koo> Do I need bluez-compat for bluetooth?
<zerothis> I had dual monitor working but it quit. I can use xrandr to make extend my desktop  and drag things to is, but both monitors show only the left of it. or the right (not both, one side per monitor)
<zoredache> I really don't know anything about it...
<zoredache> xae8koo: have you see this?  there may be some tips here.. http://dev.zuckschwerdt.org/openobex/wiki/SupportedPhonesSonyEricsson#SonyEricssonK600iV600iK608i
<Yashy> Anyone using cairo-dock in xubuntu? I have the two panels running at once right now.
<Aquilai> Is anyone else having problems using the Altgr modifier key?
<Aquilai> I was trying to assign Altgr+Left to go to previous workspace/Desktop and Altgr+Right to go to next.
<Aquilai> But when I press the key combo the keyboard freezes and to go around this I would have to mouse click onto any window's titlebar and press the keyboard button direction opposite to the one that the window is being dragged to.
<Aquilai> Oh I'm using xubuntu 9.04 virtually brand new without any compiz or window related packages installed.
<floating> trying to install xubuntu, but when i boot the cd it lets me choose lang, but when i choose "install xubuntu" or check disc for errors" it freezes
<floating> i think i had this exact same problem on other pc elsewhere, but didnt try to solve it
<floating> how cant i find much info for this from google i wonder
<Slonkie> floating tried running the live cd
<Slonkie> ?
<boscop> my friend has a resolution of 800x600 and he can hardly read  anything because the fonts are too small. how can he change the resolution?
<floating> try xubuntu without any change to your computer freezes the pc also
<zoredache> boscop: usually that means the video card hasn't been detected properly...   You may need to check to see if you can/should install a restricted driver
<floating> can the cd be defect to make it freeze like this again
<zoredache> a cd defect could make a system freeze, it could also be insufficent memory, incompatible hardware, or other things
<zoredache> floating: btw, how much memory does the computer have
<floating> 1GB
<alienkid10> this it the eeor: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from dpkg --configure -a?
<floating> ok the cd is bad. how can i burn this so that it works ?
<floating> should i try burning with lower speed ? i have only 1 cd-rw disc, which has been burned over many times. i erase it with the fast method and burn the discs with automatic speed option, but that seem to fail to create a working xubuntu disc
<alienkid10> this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<floating> on another pc, when i choose test memory or any other option, i get a popup that says I/O error , boot cd or something
<floating> i try burn the same iso with a lower speed ...
<floating> i took a complete erase cd/dvd, but this seem to take a long time, ill report back
<alienkid10> is there a fix for my problem?
<alienkid10> or should I jsut reinstall?
<alienkid10> just
<alienkid10> anyone?
<floating> what does it mean to "finalize" disc or not when burning disc i woner
<Foxkeh> I try running sudo dpkg --configure -a and it keeps saying "Parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000" near line 1:" in there it just says "#padding". Any ideas how to get it to run?
<Foxkeh> Nevermind it's this "parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 1:
<Foxkeh>  newline in field name `#padding'"
<floating> i mean i know that much that if i dont finalize, i might burn more to the disc, but as it is not finalized by default, i guess i can burn images like xubuntu disc without finalizing
<floating> ok, burned with slowest possible (8x) and still freezing. i guess i try burn it with "finalizing" next
<Foxkeh> Anyone?
<SiDi> Is anyone having trouble with keyboard shortcuts ?
<SiDi> I really don't feel like reinstalling intrepid tonight
<Slonkie> I'M NOT
<Slonkie> sorry caps.
<SiDi> Damn it
<SiDi> they just all stopped working
<SiDi> whatever i do..
<SiDi> Great, they're absolutely ALL broken. only alt+f4 still works
<SiDi> no more system/xfwm shortcuts
<SiDi> And it completely ignores keyboard settings, too
<Slonkie> That's just great
<SiDi> Slonkie, do you mind doing a ps aux | grep gnome please ,
<knome> SiDi, that must be because you whining at #xubuntu-devel all the time lately
<SiDi> knome, its really a crazy thing :D
<SiDi> Alpha 3 was SO stable
<knome> hah
<Slonkie> http://pastebin.com/m46c41854
<SiDi> and it went worse at each release
<knome> :P
<knome> that must've been because cody-somerville
<SiDi> surely
<SiDi> bad management :D
<SiDi> Thanks Slonkie
<Slonkie> np :)
<floating> ok, the xubuntu desktop cd is freezing. tried burning the image in 4 ways. what is the difference in the alternate cd ?
<floating> i mean what advanced options should i try.. well i guess i burn and see. at least it is 700MB while desktop was much smaller
<knome> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Belding> the alternate cd's have never done me wrong
<Belding> almost always have issues with the live cd's
<SiDi> Pff
<SiDi> 4.6's shortcut manager is COMPLETELY broken :|
<cody-somerville> I highly doubt that
<Pres-Gas> cody-somerville, must you always have to examine the wounds?   ;)
<kromar> hi
<Pres-Gas> Hey, kromar
<kromar> if i want to run linux in virtual box under windows do i need to install it in virtual box or can i load the one i already have on the drive?
<zoredache> installing on a new virtual hard disk would probably be easier and more standard
<SiDi> The culprit seems to be that xfce4 itself wasnt updated during the upgrade process :|
<basajaun> hi all
<linux-hdtv> Hi, thanks for xubuntu. I tried kubuntu 9.04 and it is still quite buggy. how easy is setting up multimedia etc in xubuntu ?
<gartral> ok, my friend is running xubuntu 9.04, upped from8.10, he doesnt seem to have a gamma correction
<SiDi> linux-hdtv, as in every other ubuntu
<SiDi> you run totem, it tells you what misses
<SiDi> (or you add medibuntu to your repos and apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-areas)
<floating> is there a tutor or a website that gives the recent info on how to install codecs/ flash etc.. and other essential stuff
<SiDi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SiDi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SiDi> Here floating
<SiDi> see above too, you'll need it
<Verus2008> i updated from ubuntu to xubuntu. how can i use the files from the windows xp partition?
<fifi_> hi
<Verus2008> like pictures an videos. under ubuntu i could go to the xp partition, under xubuntu not
<floating> tx
<fifi_> I have upgaded my XUBUNTU from 8.10 to 9.04 and now when I move a window I get kicked back to login screen.
<fifi_> Has anyone seen this?
<fifi_> Please help.
<Verus2008> i think here isn anybody who can help me :(
<Slonkie> Verus2008
<Verus2008> yes?
<Slonkie> You'll need to mount your windows xp partition
<Verus2008> but how? i cant see it anywhere
<zoredache> !ntfs3g | Verus2008
<ubottu> Verus2008: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Verus2008> cool
<Verus2008> thanks
<linux-hdtv> thanks, sidi, in kubuntu, i installed medibuntu now, but with your second command i get:
<linux-hdtv> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-areas
<linux-hdtv> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-areas
<SiDi> sudo apt-get update
<SiDi> to get the packages from medibuntu in your apt cache first
<SiDi> then aptitude search restricted-area, to check the package's actual name
<SiDi> then sudo apt-get install <exactname>
<knome> it's xubuntu-restricted-extras
 * SiDi self slaps.
<SiDi> I'm really useless today
<knome> or are we talking about a different thing? :P
<fifi_> I have upgaded my XUBUNTU from 8.10 to 9.04 and now when I move a window I get kicked back to login screen.
<SiDi> knome, he's on kubuntu actually :P thats why i said check package, wasnt sure if restricted areas had flavours
<fifi_> Does anyone know how to solve this problem with moving windows kicking me out to the login screen?
<SiDi> Not me :x
<SiDi> Check your .xsession-errors file
<fifi_> Totally new to this... how do I do that?
<knome> SiDi, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<SiDi> fifi_, you can just open it with your favourite text editor
<SiDi> we might have to need you to put it on a pastebin
<knome> fifi_, alt+f2 > mousepad /home/yourusername/.xsession-errors
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fifi_> welp... I'm having to IRC on a different system because after that Xubuntu upgrade I literally can't do anything
<fifi_> I'll go find the errors file...
<fifi_> thanks
<SiDi> fifi_, tell us if you see something weird
<SiDi> esp. beginning with 'EE'
<gorgut> hey guys, I just upgraded to jaunty and I'm having issues with pulsaudio. Are there any known bugs?
<SiDi> gorgut, did you use to have GNOME too ?
<SiDi> gorgut, the first thing i did was sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio, then things related to sound went much better
<SiDi> you can reinstall it after if you want, though
<gorgut> SiDi, no, upgraded directly from xubuntu 8.19
<gorgut> SiDi, err... 8.10
<SiDi> gorgut, i mean, did you ever had gnome/kde before on this 8.10 install ?
<gorgut> SiDi, nope. always xfce
<SiDi> then you're not meant to have PA at all, afaik :|
<SiDi> anyways, try to remove it and you'll see if any app asks for it as a dependency
<SiDi> here i've been having sound till it was removed :D
<linux-hdtv> sidi, may i ask you, i installed the restricted modules with synaptic now, looks like it added 2 server entries in my boot options, and since i use a usb keyboard i can not select the standard boot.
<linux-hdtv> how can i remove the server boot options ?
<linux-hdtv> from the cli ?
<SiDi> Hm
<SiDi> restricted areas doesnt add anything to boot entries :p
<SiDi> its just a set of codecs
<SiDi> but you can remove them by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<linux-hdtv> i need to remove grub/lilo entries, sidi ...
<zoredache> removing the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list wouldn't remove the codes or a new kernel...
<SiDi> /boot/grub/menu.lst sorry
<SiDi> tiredness
<SiDi> and i really don't know about lilo :x
<SiDi> zoredache, i'm *really* in a bad state :(
<linux-hdtv> thanks, i hope it is using grub
<SiDi> All my apologizes.
<zoredache> linux-hdtv: use a command like 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image' to see the installed kernel images. use a command like apt-get purge package to remove the one you didn't want
<basajaun> upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and hell, modules error, usb ntfs drives don't mount, wine entry in app menu disappears and appeard at random and system is much slower than under 8.10, irony is , if I log into the 2.6.27.11 kernel its tells me I am in jaunty no errors and its a beautiful system what is going on ?
<zoredache> perhaps you manualy compiled your own video drivers or something and you haven't recompiled for the newer kernel?
<madoc> May I ask a question here about my new upgrade in Xubuntu?
<zoredache> !ask | madoc
<ubottu> madoc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madoc> After my upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, when I MAXIMIZE any window on my desk top I get kicked out of the session and returned to the login screen.  Help?
<linux-hdtv> thanks sidi, that worked.
<zoredache> madoc: I would guess it is something related to your video card, or video drivers... I don't know how you would need to troubleshot or fix that though
<madoc> Is there a setting I can tweak that has to do with maximizing a window that will not cause my system to close the session?
<alec-xubuntu> I have installed a wireless card, but it only works if i open a terminal and ifconfig eth0 down. How can i configure eth0 to be down when xubuntu starts? Also is there a way to get the wireless card to auto connect without needing to click on the ring main thing?
<linux-hdtv> i did the purge, thanks zoredache.
<madoc> zoredache -- this system worked perfectly with 8.10 and all the preceeding versions.  Why would it fail now?
<linux-hdtv> i have sound in kde, but not in mplayer playing avi.
<zoredache> madoc: maybe something about the new kernel, or an updated video driver or whatever introduced a bug...
<alec-xubuntu> oh and hi ^_^
<madoc> so much else is working, Zorodache, is there anyway to diagnoze this.  When I maximize a window there is a brief moment when it shows a blue screen -- like it is choking -- and then bang -- new login screen again.
<linux-hdtv> SiDi, thanks for the help, i hope you get good sleep soon.
<SiDi> hiya alec-xubuntu :) I don't know about the eth0 issue, but your network-manager should auto connect to networks on which you previously connected; you can right click, edit connections, edit your connection and then ensure that the "auto connect" box is checked, though
<SiDi> linux-hdtv, cheers
<zoredache> madoc: I suspect I would be tempted to try running from the livecd for a bit to see if a) the video works b) the crash/bug happens
<alec-xubuntu> Sidi, i think i have manually configured a wired connection, but it doesnt appear in the network manager. Where can i check to see if it is configured somewhere?
<madoc> I'm a total beginner and really just hoping to get this system working like it was.  I could even live WITHOUT ever maximizing a window EXCEPT that firefox is opejning up in a Maximized state and that will cause the crash as well.
<zoredache> if it doesnt' happen in the 9.04 livecd, then that would seem to indicate that there is something broken about your setup...
<SiDi> alec-xubuntu, wired or wireless ? anyways Right Click the network-manager's tray icon (usually looking like 2 computers), then "Edit connections"
<madoc> my cd drive is screwed on this system -- I upgraded off of the update manager.  Is there anyway I can reinstall this OS without a working CD drive
<alec-xubuntu> SiDi the wired connection is the one thats causing the problem. I configured the wired connection before intalling the network manager, and now it doesnt look like it has a wired connection however when i use ifconfig after a boot, eth0 is configured with a static ip, even though its not plugged in. I remember configuring it, but i dont remember how i configured it. Im fairly sure i didnt use the network manager
<alec-xubuntu> SiDi thank you for you time too =)
<ramb0> Good afternoon ...
<zoredache> alec-xubuntu: try editing your /etc/network/interfaces... if you had a static set, maybe it is still set there
<ramb0> Anybody has tried to connect to the Ubuntu Xserver thru the LAN?
<linux-hdtv> sound is workin in avi now too, thanks all :-)
<zoredache> ramb0: connect how?  using what service?
<alec-xubuntu> zoredache spot on mate! it was in there, thanks!
<zoredache> alec-xubuntu: you could change eth0 back to dhcp, or you could simply remove the 'auto eth0 or allow-hotplug eth0' lines
<Maxwe> Okay, so here's my scenario: I had been using a programme called "Mnemosyne" (http://mnemosyne-proj.org/index.php) for a LONG time on 8.10, and now that I just upgraded to 9.04, it won't open at all. This is really screwing me up and I need some sort of solution, or a quick, easy way of downgrading so I can export my information from the programme, upgrade again, then re-install this programme on the new system and import the information. ANY IDEAS?!?!?
<Maxwe> I'm freaking out a little :P
<ramb0> I just have an Ubuntu box without monitor....
<alec-xubuntu> hmm i just outright deleted it
<ramb0> I just tried this in the host :  xhost +
<Maxwe> : '(
<Maxwe> Any ideas people?
<zoredache> ramb0: did you just set the server up?  have you install an ssh server?
<ramb0>  yes of course
<madoc> zoredache -- I have gone back to the update manager and been told I need a partial instal... when I click to complete this the update manager fails.  Do you know the code in the terminal for this?  Maybe that will make it work.
<knome> Maxwe, if you run the app on terminal, what does it output?
<Maxwe> I cannot remember how to run it on terminal.
<Maxwe> I haven't had to set up my system in ages.
<zoredache> madoc: try doing a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in the terminal
<Maxwe> (Xubuntu is wonderfully stable and is, obviously, the shit)
<knome> Maxwe, open the terminal from the applications menu and try mnemosyne
<madoc> thanks BRB
<Maxwe> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Maxwe>   File "/usr/bin/mnemosyne", line 4, in <module>
<Maxwe>     import pkg_resources
<Maxwe>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 2562, in <module>
<Maxwe>     working_set.require(__requires__)
<Maxwe>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 626, in require
<Maxwe>     needed = self.resolve(parse_requirements(requirements))
<Maxwe>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 524, in resolve
<Maxwe>     raise DistributionNotFound(req)  # XXX put more info here
<Maxwe> pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: Mnemosyne==1.2
<Maxwe> That is what I receive.
<zoredache> !pastebin | Maxwe
<ubottu> Maxwe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Maxwe> Oh yeah.
<Maxwe> Lol, forgot about that.
<Maxwe> Oh well, I wouldn't really call that a flood, seeing as how so little actual talk is going on right now :P
<Maxwe> But yes, that's the output.
<alec-xubuntu> How can i prompt xubuntu to open the update wizard? im on 8.10
<zoredache> Maxwe: the 'DistributionNotFound' seems like it might be telling that the distro isn't supported
<zoredache> have you checked to see if there are updates
<ramb0> Hey people: Can anybody tellme how can I enable Ubuntu to answer XDMCP requests?
<Maxwe> There are none.
<Maxwe> But yes, I did check :D
<Maxwe> I think the quickest option would perhaps be to downgrade my system?
<zoredache> Maxwe: perhaps... but there is no way to do a downgrade other then to backup, format, reinstall, and restore your data
<Maxwe> Well..that is shit, isn't it.
<Maxwe> Any ideas then? :P
<zoredache> make a backup before you do an upgrade next time, so it is easier to go back...
<Maxwe> Yes.
<knome> Maxwe, try to contact the developer about this bug? :P
<Maxwe> I realized that after I had started the process, but it was being a bitch.
<Maxwe> Knome: somehow I doubt that would be a quick, efficient solution.
<Maxwe> And everyone forgets to back up once in a while.
<ramb0> ZOREDACHE: what I want to do is connect to ubunto via XDMCP. is it possible?
<knome> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<zoredache> ramb0: Yes it is possible, but I haven't done it...    I know that there are docs on the ltsp portion of the wiki
<zoredache> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Maxwe> So knome/zoredache: any better ideas? :P
<knome> Maxwe, try to contact the developer about this bug? :P
<Maxwe> There isn't just some easy way to dowgrade?
<knome> no.
<Maxwe> Well that's really inefficiently designed then.
<ramb0> thankyou very much.
<zoredache> Maxwe: can you point to any other major OS that allows easy downgrading from a major update?
<knome> Maxwe, there is a reason why you can't downgrade.
<zoredache> osx, doesn't, windows doesn't....
<Maxwe> True.
<Maxwe> But when one upgrades in windoze, things still work.
<knome> Maxwe, not *all* the apps.
<Maxwe> Dude...I ran windoze for YEARS.
<knome> Maxwe, dude, so did i.
<Maxwe> I'm about to finish year one on Xubuntu.
<Maxwe> But I cannot recall ever having any big problems like this with windoze.
<zoredache> Maxwe: my experience strongly disagrees....  (I doen tech support for windows for years)
<Maxwe> The only drawbacks were the billions of viruses, malware, and other shit.
<SiDi> Maxwe, since when can windows upgrade ?
<Maxwe> You can install over a windoze system.
<knome> Maxwe, it's day two after release. sooner or later that bug will be fixed.
<SiDi> install over, yes. upgrade from win a to win b, no
<knome> Maxwe, and it's not actually ubuntu's fault that the app doesn't work.
<Maxwe> True.
<Maxwe> Still though, why should it make a difference?
<Maxwe> Do they edit it THAT much every release?
<Maxwe> Do they totally rebuild the kernal or something?
<Maxwe> kernel*
<SiDi> They edit *a lot* of things every release. They don't only add 2 lines to their kernel
<zoredache> Maxwe: dependancies... the application must depend on versions of libraries that have been changed
<knome> no, but seemingly the app creator wants to keep that bizarre check on.
<SiDi> alec-xubuntu, you mean the "update-manager" ?
<alec-xubuntu> Sidi ... oh dear, that sounds highly likely
<zoredache> it might be possible to simply setup the application in virtualbox or to build a intrepid chroot to run the app from
<alec-xubuntu> Sidi thanks, this is precisely what i was after
<SiDi> alec-xubuntu, :)
<mib_i83nzjng> hello, xubuntu noob here
<SiDi> hello mib_i83nzjng
<mib_i83nzjng> i seem to have broken my xubuntu somehow
<zoredache> mib_i83nzjng: we need specifics... what happened, what is broke, what have you tried....
<SiDi> rebooting x
<SiDi> oh, btw, whats the package that puts the "kill x" shortcut back ?
<mib_i83nzjng> when i try to start my computer i get an error message like system tray not found
<mib_i83nzjng> i don't see any panels anymore
<mib_i83nzjng> all i see is my desktop
<knome> mib_i83nzjng, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<mib_i83nzjng> so i'm unable to start any apps or anything
<mib_i83nzjng> lemme go try
<mib_i83nzjng> brb
<SiDi> Shortcuts still not working :( what did i miss :(
<Maxwe> ;
<mib_i83nzjng> oh sweet! there is a panel now! thankyou thankyou
<knome> mib_i83nzjng, np.
<mib_i83nzjng> may i also ask, what's the best way to terminate an unresponsive app?
<knome> mib_i83nzjng, xkill. i'm not sure if ctrl+esc was the default shortcut for it.
<SiDi> I think it was ctrl+Alt+escape
<SiDi> hard to check right now though :D
<knome> highlt possible.
<mib_i83nzjng> ahh i see, ctl-alt-escape seems to be it
<mib_i83nzjng> thanks again everyone for the help!
<mib_i83nzjng> bye!
<Maxwe> Okay, never mind.
<Maxwe> Problem solved, thank you people.
<Maxwe> Everything works, life is good.
<Maxwe> Xubuntu is the shit.
<Maxwe> w00t.
<basajaun> lol
<SiDi> Someone minds banning his nickname ? ><'
<zoredache> who, wha?
<SiDi> <Maxwe> Xubuntu is the shit.
<zoredache> he wasn't registered... there really wouldn't be much point... plus, he meant that it was good
<SiDi> Meh.
<zoredache> it is slightly offensive, but I doubt he will be back, and if he is, I suspect a simple warning would discourage his choice of language....
<SiDi> you're right.
#xubuntu 2009-04-25
<SiDi> 4.6.1 installed, rebooting :/
<SiDi> oh btw, does anyone mind pastebining his menu.lst please ?
<zoredache> SiDi: why?
<SiDi> i'm missing some options and i can't remember
<SiDi> wether its splash or nosplash
<SiDi> and i think i'm missing quiet, too
<SiDi> What do you have in the defoptions line, please ?
<zoredache> http://pastebin.com/ff205018
<SiDi> Thanks
<basajaun> bye all
<zerothis> is is possible to create a link or symlink that anyone can run but only root can delete?
<charlie-tca> yes, should be able to make it executable by other but owned by root
<zerothis> I've created a link owned by root, but I am able to delete is as a user. a symlink is the same. Is it possible that my usr is root? because there exists a separate root user
<charlie-tca> permissions should be owned by root, in group root, only executable by other
<zerothis> I think I did that chown root:root  , chmod 644 , chmod +x
<Feisar> I just installed 9.04 and my rt2500 wifi card still connects at 1mb/s - 8.04 and 8.10 both did this, does anyone know if this going to be fixed?
<SiDi> Finally \o/
 * SiDi now officially uses gnome-keybinding and gnome-settings-daemon.
<knome> :P
<SiDi> :p
<knome> where's the official announcement notes?
<SiDi> I would post it to my blag, but i don't have any.
<knome> duh.
<SiDi> Honnestly, i'm very disappointed by this shortcut problem. It doesnt come from the migration script as even after wiping out the current shortcuts and reinstalling xfce's core packages it was still happening
<knome> mmh.
<SiDi> and it didnt happen at all in my jaunty rc testing distro
<SiDi> I really really don't understand what went wrong, but it was bad. I just hope i'll hold till karmic:P
 * knome farts loudly and asks to whine to xfce developers :P
<SiDi> I spotted an interesting message on a debian bug tracker mailing list, related to exactly the same problem
<SiDi> i'm gonna check this out later
<knome> right
<SiDi> knome, how is the finnish translation in jaunty ?
<SiDi> It seems we had a lot of regressions in french :/
<knome> i have no idea about the finnish translation.
<SiDi> you're using it in english ? :P
<knome> sure.
<knome> always.
<knome> http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/funny-dog-pictures-this-dog-has-two-bones.jpg
<SiDi> xD
<BSE> I am using english as well
<SiDi> Thats so true
<BSE> if you can use english version, there is no reason to use translated one. maybe to be helpful in translation process [for example bug reports]
<kora> hi im using xubuntu 8.10, what do i need to do, in order to make my action buttons or the quit button in the menu popup the shut down prompt? everytime i click quit, it just quits the session and im in gdm, any idea?
<SiDi> kora, Apps -> Xfce settings -> Session & boot -> Check the checkbox 'prompt what to do when i click the quit button'
<SiDi> (translation IS approximative :p)
<kora> SiDi: thanks a lot wonder how that disappeared ^^
<SiDi> kora, you're welcome
<arrrghhh> what's the applet to control the volume in xfce?
<arrrghhh> i had it in my startup before the jaunty update, and it's gone again.
<charlie-tca> xfce4-mixer ?
<arrrghhh> charlie-tca, that looks like it'll control the volume... hrm i wonder if i was using a gnome app before.  it integrated nicely next to the network manager.
<charlie-tca> On the panel, just right-click the panel, left-click add to panel, add "volume control"
<arrrghhh> der
<arrrghhh> thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<arrrghhh> dunno why i never think of that.  damn work keeps putting my mindset to windows!
<charlie-tca> yeah, work does tend to get in the way...
<arrrghhh> i mean we run netware and linux for pretty much all our servers, but every desktop is windows.  i don't see this changing at all.  especially when we finally migrate off of edirectory.
<arrrghhh> and pretty much all my support is desktop-based.  rarely do i get to build or work with server.
<arrrghhh> ah well, i'm out.  thanks!
<bigbrovar> has anybody installed xubuntu on a netbook, is there any major performance improvement over ubuntu
<retour> issues with latest Xubuntu 9.04. How to re/configure network???
<charlie-tca> retour: I do it the same way I have since hardy 8.04, using network-manager-applet in the panel
<evilbug> if i update my system now will the update take a long time?
<MTec007> after upgrading to 9.04 firefox does not save any changed made to preferences or bookmarks. what do i do to allow these changes to be saved?
<igor1121> Good evening. I have a question. I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 on my Lenovo T60p laptop. Now when I boot up the system seems to boot fine until X.org start at which point the screen is garbled and the machine seems frozen. When this happens I cannot switch to a different virtual console and the machine does not respond to CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. Any ideas on what to do?
<igor1121> BTW, I switched to using vesa driver in xorg.conf and it's still the same result. It's not a hardware issue since the livecd works fine.
<forces> saluton
<R1cochet> saluton
<The-Kernel> I have a bit of a problem, when trying to burn a 7.5 gig ISO to a dvd, it says it wont fit...even though I got the ISO from a DVD...
<The-Kernel> what's a program that can write it to the disc?
<R1cochet> how big is the disc?
<The-Kernel> 4.7
<R1cochet> theres your problem
<The-Kernel> but the ISO came off a 4.7 gig disc...
<R1cochet> u sure
<R1cochet> and how did u rip it?
<The-Kernel> KB3
<R1cochet> u sure the original was only 4.7?
<zoredache_> why do you think it was only 4.7gb?
<The-Kernel> Yeah, because it came off of a DVD+R that was only 4.7 to begin with
<R1cochet> then y not copy the disc?
<The-Kernel> I don't have it anymore :(
<The-Kernel> I made a backup of it onto my HDD just in case it went away
<The-Kernel> now that it has, I can't get it back on a disc!
<R1cochet> mount the iso and grab what u need
<The-Kernel> its a video
<R1cochet> u can use "gmount-iso" for gui
<zoredache_> how did you make a backup?
<zoredache>  
<The-Kernel> What I did was select Copy DVD, the source was the DVD, the destination was into an ISO
<The-Kernel> I used Brasero's to do that though...
<The-Kernel> another question, any program that could take an avi video file, and burn in onto a DVD but be playable via a DVD player?
<R1cochet> yea
<R1cochet> DeVeDe
<R1cochet> but i usually make svcd w/ it.  it can do a dvd tho
<genii> Transcoding usually takes a while...
<owen1_> i added 'XTerm*termName:  xterm-256color' to .Xresources and i run xrdb ~/.Xresources .   i open new xterm and type 'tputs colors' and get 8. any ideas how to set 256 colors on xterm?
<R1cochet> when i  click on upgrade, update manager goes to sleep
<R1cochet> nevermind
<owen1_> how to add new fonts to ~/.Xresoures?  after adding them to ~/.fonts ? (btw, i can't see them in xfontsel)
<kbmaniac> gee its quiet here - Just wanted to say 9.04 rocks - thanks guys for a fantastic release. :)
<Sinister> why is the new amarok so damn slow anyone know
<Slonkie> Might wanna ask the guys behind amarok, Sinister ? #amarok i think their in
<knome> yes, #amarok
<Sinister> id love to meet the idiot that puts sounds on everything open something bing close it bong
<Sinister> how do i go to a differnt version older verizon of amarok?
<R1cochet> what version
<Sinister> what evers before this 2.
<Sinister> i hate it
<R1cochet> what about it?
<Slonkie> i remember back in intreped i just installed the package "amarok" (Which was 1.4) but now that package is 2.x i believe
<R1cochet> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Debian
<Slonkie> Anyone have any idea how to add an network printer in xubuntu?
<solotim> hello, all, quick question: How can upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04? except burning cd and reinstall.
<Slonkie> did you try to run the update-manager ?
<Slonkie> I think it'll tell you that an update is available!
<solotim> Slonkie, yes, I want this way, but it does not tell me any new infomation
<Slonkie> sec then
<solotim> I turned something off before?
<Slonkie> no idea
<solotim> :) 3x
<Slonkie> i can't seem to navigate on the xubuntu website
<Slonkie> i know it's in the docs because i translated it once, but i can't find the damn docs anywhere lol
<solotim> neither by google?
<solotim> search the title?
<Slonkie> ehm
<Slonkie> well i found it now
<Slonkie> but it should tell you in the top of the update-manager that an upgrade is available
<Slonkie> or not..
<Slonkie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades see this link, solotim!
<solotim> yes, it should, I have upgraded last year.
<Slonkie> Sorry for all this confusing talk, i'm new at using xubuntu
<solotim> maybe it's due to my 8.04 , not 8.10
<Slonkie> oh! you'll have to upgrade to 8.10 and then 9.04
<solotim> no, not confusing, :)
<Slonkie> you can't do 8.04 -> 9.04
<solotim> yes, I think so, but now, I can't see "8.04->8.09" button now
<solotim> 8.10
<solotim> sorry
<Slonkie> try typing update-manger -d in terminal
<solotim> wow, let me try
<solotim> :D thank you !!!! Slonkie!
<solotim> you are right, :)
<Slonkie> Great :) no
<Slonkie> np*
<Photoguy> Any ideas for making Xubuntu boot faster?
<Slonkie> I wonder, how do i make something keep it's place on the desktop? things like thunar etc?
<nareshpunia> hello
<nareshpunia> is OpenOffice included in Xubuntu
<nareshpunia> can someone help me please
<Slonkie> I don't think so
<Slonkie> It wasen't in 8.10 atleast
<nareshpunia> Slonkie: are u using Xubuntu
<Slonkie> Yes i am
<nareshpunia> which version
<Slonkie> 9.04
<nareshpunia> how is this and how fast is it
<nareshpunia> i m planning to install
<Slonkie> I like it
<Slonkie> I don't know how fast it is.. how can one explain?
<Slonkie> I think it's fast, but you might think something else. :)
<nareshpunia> my system configuraton is p4 - 2.4 Ghz, 256 MB, 40 GB hard disk
<nareshpunia> will it work fine or increase ram
<Slonkie> I'd say it'll work fine
<nareshpunia> how much difference is between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<Slonkie> xfce is more lightweight than gnome
<nareshpunia> speciallly in Networking with other Windows XP pcs
<nareshpunia> yea I heard about it
<Slonkie> I must say so far i haven't been able to connect to my windows share
<Slonkie> I might be doing something wrong tho
<nareshpunia> but Ubuntu does it in default config
<Slonkie> all right
<nareshpunia> because my hardware configuration is so old that I should  switch to Xubuntu
<nareshpunia> ok I will give a try and get back to this IRC again
<nareshpunia> thanks
<nareshpunia> and bye
<Slonkie> GOod luck ;)
<nareshpunia> Thanks
<Slonkie> Anyone have any idea how to add an network printer in xubuntu?
<solotim> hi, Slonkie, you can't access winXP box in you local network?
<Slonkie> No so far i haven't been able to connect to my windows share
<solotim> wait a miniute, I share you something
<Slonkie> Cool
<solotim> mount.cifs //192.168.0.102/'c$' /media/Bing_C -o username=XXX,password=XXX,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775
<solotim> as long as you can ping the winxp pc, you can mount its partition onto your xubuntu
<Slonkie> so.. what's 'c$' ?
<Slonkie> the foldername?
<solotim> no, you windows C:\
<Slonkie> I diden't share whole C:\
<solotim> oh, then you can subsitute the 'c$' to the shared folder name
<Slonkie> and i ain't got no password on my xp either
<Slonkie> Should i just leave XXX ?
<solotim> no, no
<solotim> it's should be the username/pwd of you windows login
<Slonkie> I don't have it password protected.
<solotim> wow
<solotim> it's unsafe anyway
<solotim> try to use password.
<Slonkie> It's not unsafe in local network lol
<solotim> or you can use "administrator" t
<solotim> maybe use your normal username, and leave the password blank
<solotim> I am not something on this issue, but the command I offered works for me, and I create a script upon it.
<Slonkie> doesn't work for me
<Slonkie> Anyone have any idea how to add an network printer in xubuntu?
<fantomedurezo> Hello
<fantomedurezo> How can I mount hard drive on xubuntu?
<Slonkie> what filesystem is that harddrive?
<Ruadh> Hi all
<Slonkie> Hello Ruadh !
<fantomedurezo> ntfs
<fantomedurezo> but with ubuntu there were noproblem
<Slonkie> !ntfs3g | fantomedurezo
<Slonkie> !ntfs3h
<Slonkie> !ntfs3g
<Slonkie> bot away
<fantomedurezo> but I can't find the short-cut to sda
<Slonkie> There is no shortcut, you'll have to mount your NTFS drives
<fantomedurezo> and when I print sudo mount sda,
<Kerio> hello
<fantomedurezo> fstab say there isn't sda hard drive
<fantomedurezo> On nautilus of ubuntu, I had to click on hard drive to mount it
<fantomedurezo> but on nautilus of xubuntu, where are the hard drive???
<fantomedurezo> I only see systm of file and the cd of xubuntu 8.10
<floating> just installed xubuntu yesterday, kinda find it loading the cpu alot. im running a mp3 playlist with shorter than 1 minute tracks, and have a firefox window and a gnome-system-monitor mainly running. the processor is at 60-90% constantly, and my fans are keeping more noise than i have ever heard on windows xp
<floating> why is cpu loading the processor when i dont have really anything happening in them
<floating> i mean firefox
<floating> ok, having ff tabs with some javascript loads it, but still closing those this is more demanding
<floating> +fancy
<Feisar> floating: type 'top' in a terminal and see what is taking up the cpu usage
<floating> the gnome-system-manager shows these too, (except for xorg which takes around 10-15%)
<floating> im looking for a system monitor tool that also shows some temperatures
<mib_b8xdrc55> hello, xubuntu noob here
<Kangarooo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-guest-login   how to add tihs to wishlist for xubuntu also?
<Kangarooo> :)
<retour> In 9.04 network applet has issues. My net is working as configured during alternate install process but net applet in XFCE is not recognizing ANY network cards - everything is empty
<retour> and there are no other icons apps allowing me to access NET configuration
<mogul218_> are you connecting wirelessly or via ethernet?
<retour> mogul218_, single ethernet card only
<Kangarooo> This is big one --> In xubuntu there is no guest account logging button.. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-guest-login   how to add tihs to wishlist for xubuntu also?
<mogul218_> retour go to system->administration->hardware drivers and make sure you don't need to activate a non propietary driver
<retour> mogul218_, Thank You!
<cheryl> Hello
<mogul218_> retour no problem glad i could help
<cheryl> I am a noob, can someone help me get an awe32 working?
<cheryl> Thanks anyway
<retour> mogul218_, hmmm not that easy - the only one I see there is already active NVidia driver - nothing about my old Intel net card
<retour> cheryl, AWE32 PCI or ISA?
<cheryl> I think it is PCI
<cheryl> let me look, thanks for the help
<retour> cheryl - what CPU?
<mogul218_> retour is your ethernet on board or on a card?
<cheryl> intel deshutes, PCI
<retour> mogul218_, PCI card, network works fines - using it right now - only this net applet is totally blind
<retour> cheryl, whats your problem? is your AWE visible in the system hardware?
<cheryl> no, gstreamer says no sound hardware available
<mogul218_> retour i'm going to switch to xfce desktop to see if i can see what you are talking about....are you referring to the default xubuntu network applet?
<retour> mogul218_, Yes! the one on the top taskbar - top right corner
<retour> and nothing else under Xubuntu default installed apps to access net config. And I've forgot all the commands from ifconfig if remember well
<cheryl> retour- Is there a GUI way to install hardware or do I have use terminal?
<retour> cheryl, do you see your audio card after "alsamixer" in the terminal?
<cheryl> do I just type that in terminal?
<retour> yes
<cheryl> ok
<retour> alsamixer + enter
<cheryl> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<cheryl> that is what came back in terminal
<retour> hmm not good. I hope someone can help you. You have hardware problem. I use SB Live and in past 10 years of using linux never had audio hardware detection issues. Are you sure it is not on shared IRQ?
<cheryl> Don't know how to tell that in ubuntu. The motherboard is plug and play compatible. I am scrounging parts an OS for poor friend.
<floating> how do i know if the xubuntu install has installed good drivers for my integrated graphics card ?
<retour> cheryl you can check it during boot when BIOS is listing all the data. Press Pause/Break to stop it and see if you have 2 devices using same IRQ
<cheryl> Thanks for the help, I will check that.
<retour> floating, if it works its good enoug BUT if you are a gamer and going for max performance you may like to install proprietary driver
<Slonkie> Anyone have any idea how to add an network printer in xubuntu?
<retour> Slonkie, what type of a printer? Connected via USB to other PC in the LAN?
<floating> it doesnt work very well. watching youtube videos loads the processor a lot, and the image is a like a dia show
<retour> floating, what card? ATI NVidia?
<Slonkie> retour, it's connected to a "printer-server" from linksys
<Slonkie> not a PC
<retour> Slonkie, so I think it has own IP address in the net?
<Slonkie> Yea
<retour> Slonkie, well so I think just set it up properly in CUPS
<Slonkie> i have no idea how to setup anything i cups
<Slonkie> Is there a gui for this?
<retour> Slonkie, Sure in Xubuntu go to /Applications/System/Printing and when Printing App opens click on Add new printer and select proper boxes - depending what type of net print protocol your linksys is using
<floating> retour: it is this dell computer, but i cant find the info from here http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/index.htm
<Slonkie> hmm thanks retour !! do you have any idea how i can search my lan for internal IPs?
<retour> floating, I'm afraid that you computer has an onboard glraphic chip instead of independent full video card - but let me check your link
<retour> Slonkie, I would rather manually configure your linksys device and than input this value to the CUPS print server
<Slonkie> it is configured allready
<Slonkie> And i can't manually configure it.
<floating> yeah its onboard. on windows xp, i can install graphics drivers for the motherboard, which for example makes the youtube videos run smoothly. now on xubuntu, the videos are a dia show, just as they were on win xp prior the installation of those motherboards graphics drivers
<Slonkie> Can one stop an downloading of a package?
<retour> floating, Your video is just a part of the chipset Intel 845G - Research data about this chipset - graphic part but If I remember well it was designed for cheap office puters so dont expect too much. But research I may be wrong. In case I'm not you can always buy for few bucks old AGP graphics card
<retour> Slonkie, If it's configure already read it's config or manual etc until than it;s just a black box for you
<Slonkie> Lol
<Slonkie> Will be scanning my network in windows then.
<retour> sure
<retour> Slonkie, what type/model I want to check on it
<Slonkie> I don't know
<Slonkie> It's at my school i'm not in charge of it
<floating> oki, ill check abit later:)
<retour> floating, I would Google "Intel845G Xubuntu drivers/problems"
<retour> Slonkie,  HAXOR hehehe
<floating> okthx, i get back to it after finland has beaten norway in hockey
<retour> floating, haha OK don drink too much to celebrate it
<cheryl> retour- I got it working, had to add the user in terminal, Apparantly that is necessary with latest version.
<cheryl> Thanks so much for you help.
<retour> cheryl, wait
<cheryl> ok?
<retour> How adding a user helps detecting audio hardware? Your old user didn't have enough privilidges???
<cheryl> Hang on I will find the command again.
<cheryl> "sudo adduser x audio" then rebooted
<cheryl> got info at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsCreativeLabs
<cheryl> Now if I can just get my intel i740 graphics card to go to high def mode.
<cheryl> I replace x with the account name i am using.
<retour> cheryl, Ahh OK so your user was not allowed to use it - whacky! Google for it but don't expect stellar performance for in chipset graphic module.
<cheryl> Do you know how I can increase the resolution on my i740 graphic card?
<cheryl> The user issue is probably because I am auto logging the account in.
<retour> cheryl, you need to have latest available drivers for it to get max. Are you in XFCE now?
<cheryl> LOL, I think so.
<cheryl> I downloaded the xbuntu iso last nite. This computer was loaded from it. I would think that the driver would be there.
<retour> cheryl, so how about using XFCE graphics settings?
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<retour> Applications/settings/Display? No go?
<cheryl> 800x600 is as high as it will go @ 60
<retour> cheryl, OK so you have to manually edit X11 config
<retour> /etc/X11 if I still remember it well
<cheryl> How do I do that? LOL
<cheryl> Is that the command?
<retour> it's a bit tricky since I don't know if your chipset requires linemode or not
<retour> cheryl, it's a file with detailed description for all the parameters for your video card
<retour> you have to google for it. Make backup of your original config file in case something goes wrong and after reboot you will only have console mode
<NTFS> YOU CANT SEE ME
<cheryl> google for /etc/x11?
<retour> cheryl, I use MC to navigate to folders and than edit file (F4)
<retour> cheryl, Google for "i740 chipset X11 / config etc"
<retour> cheryl, the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<retour> ok be back later - have luck
<cheryl> ok, ok, thanks
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<Slonkie> lakis1982 do you see them as shortcuts in keyboard settings?
<lakis1982> no
<SiDi> lakis1982, i have exactly the same problem
<SiDi> and couldnt solve it
<SiDi> i ended up using gnome-keybindings instead of xfce's shortcuts
<lakis1982> i am in settings > keyoboard >application shortcuts
<Slonkie> okay lakis1982
<lakis1982> do u have xubuntu jaunty?
<Slonkie> lets try making them then
<SiDi> Slonkie, can you please pastebin your .config/xfce4/xfconf/blabla/xfce4-keyboardblabla file please ?
<lakis1982> ok slonkie
<Slonkie> aumix -v-10 for your button that decreases volume
<Slonkie> blabla? :P
<lakis1982> slonkie u mean to put the command aumix -v-10   ??
<Slonkie> Yes lakis1982 :)
<SiDi> Slonkie, :)
<lakis1982> cool man
<lakis1982> it works
<SiDi> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml   <- please pastebin it, i wanna compare with mine
<lakis1982> and for the increse aumix -v+10 ?
<Slonkie> then add aumix +v-10 increase
<lakis1982> ok
<lakis1982> do u know where these ccommands are placed?
<Slonkie> placed?
<Slonkie> sec SiDi !
<SiDi> Thanks Slonkie
<Slonkie> http://pastebin.com/m645bfb0
<lakis1982> whre are they as commands ?   in usr/bin folder ???
<Slonkie> Oh, i have no idea sorry
<lakis1982> the correct commands is aumix -v+10
<Slonkie> yes sorry
<SiDi> thanks
<lakis1982> thanks
<topsyandpip56> Hello
<topsyandpip56> Anyone?
<floating> hmm, how can i see what video driver im using ? my /etc/X11/xorg.conf seem to be empty o.O
<Besogon> What number have you got operational system? (8.10 or 9.04 or something else?)
<floating> jaunty jackalope 9.04
<Besogon> I hear many options you can find in reestr. (May be them put it in reestr in xubuntu, I dont know)
<Besogon> Like in Windows.
<knome> reestr?
<Besogon> It in my language. I try to explain
<Besogon> In windows you type REGEDIT for open it
<floating> oh, there was a "hardware drivers" in the xfce menu. although when i open it, it doesnt find any drivers
<Besogon> Then you use OPEN DRIVER
<Besogon> What have you got graphics card? (nvidia, ati, intel)
<floating> i would like to try some other driver for my Intel 845G onboard graphic card. when i google something, i get some old info on xorg.conf, but xorg.conf is empty
<floating> when i typed: sudo lshw -c display, i get : description: VGA compatible controller
<keonne> Hello
<floating> product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<floating> and some more info0
<keonne> Im trying to do a clean install over my xubuntu 8.04 of Ubuntu 9.04
<keonne> when I try to install it fails to launch the GUI and goes into terminal
<keonne> I know the CD works because I used it just before on another computer
<keonne> i?s there a way to install 9.04 from the command line
<glitsj16> floating: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver" might produce some more info on the X driver presently in use
<Besogon> floating, xorg.conf work like in old version UBUNTU, you can use old "how to".
<The-Kernel> none of the intrepid sources are resolving...
<The-Kernel> anything going on?
<The-Kernel> uh
<The-Kernel> nevermind
<floating> someone says in yahoo http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081204201509AAERoWO "The intel drivers are all built right into the Linux kernel." .... but am i using an open driver, or vga compatible controller ? and can i try some other driver and how
<floating> Besogon: i can add things to my empty xorg.conf ?
<knome> floating, sure.
<Besogon> floating, sorry, I have worked only with nvidia. Why not? Just do backup your xorg.conf file
<floating> ok. I just dont know where i can find the alternative driver :I the command glitsj16 gives more detailed info on .so files associated etc^^  ...hmm, i just dont know how i'd proceed now
<floating> i know this is a poor graphics device, but its usable on win xp, while on linux it is not exactly usable. when i put a youtube video on full screen, it is a dia show
<knome> floating, have you tried jockey?
<floating> no
<Besogon> Is dia mean Defense Intelligence Agency? huh
<knome> !ot | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<floating> lol no. it means the video is not watchable, the fps is <5
<Besogon> floating, did you install flash player? May be it's stupid quastion../
<glitsj16> floating: are you on jaunty ?
<Besogon> glitsj16,  yes he is on jainty.
<floating> yeah on jaunty. i installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras that installed flash, im not exactly sure which flash it uses, didnt see details
<floating> but thats a good point, i could try some other flash
<floating> there was some gnash and some other options
<glitsj16> Besogon: thanks .. floating: there are some known performance issues on jaunty with Intel graphics cards, take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards for some things you can try to improve things
<floating> i sdaw
<floating> glitsj16: so if i want to edit those things to the device section in xorg.conf, do i just add a lonely device section to my empty xorg.conf file ?
<glitsj16> floating: yes that should be picked up by X correct
<floating> i read some people wondering why some other have empty xorg.conf, and they suggest running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<floating> hmm, maybe i could try that too ?
<glitsj16> floating: worth a try i guess yes
<floating> trying to revert with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 , but i dont get the instructions on the launchpad page on how to add GPG key :(
<floating> there are info on validating own keys and adding keys. or about adding there is a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<floating> but that page starts to talk about "generating pgp key"
<ron_o> hey guys. When I d/l a youtube video I can retrive it from my /tmp directory. But sometimes on other sites I can't find the .flv file anywhere on my computer.
<ron_o> any ideas where it could be?
<ron_o> for Opera, I've checked the temporary download file.
<ron_o> and the cache file..
<ron_o> hmm.
<glitsj16> floating: go to https://launchpad.net/~siretart/+archive/ppa and follow the instructions on the link provided there to add that repository's GPG key
<artistxe> hope that ppl are alive today :)
<artistxe> just updated to 9.04 and I am curious. is there a way to utilize xfce 4.6 without an upgrade. ?
<ron_o> that reminds me. I've got to upgrade to 8.04. :)
<artistxe> I may end up reverting due to lack of support for my (ahem) ati card.
<ron_o> reverting?
<ron_o> how so?
<ron_o> just reinstall?
<artistxe> yes. just do a complete reinstall]
<ron_o> the thing is I just read an article that reminded of a way to keep everything no matter what, as long as your data is separate from your OS.
<artistxe> I do.
<ron_o> just copy all your data files from /home
<artistxe> I keep everything in my home dir
<artistxe> data that I work with that is
<ron_o> and copy all the files from synaptic cache, and wallah.
<ron_o> reinstall and you got it.
<ron_o> hehe. easy.
<Slonkie> "wallah" ??
<artistxe> but I want to do it clean. I upgraded and kept my user profiles and such.
<ron_o> eventually I'll get all my /home on a separate hard drive.
<artistxe> but everything is crosswired.
<ron_o> Slonkie, wha?
<Slonkie> nvm lol
<artistxe> I experimented too much with packages and dependencies
<artistxe> Slonkie : "wallah" is a valid computer term. unlike the French "Viola"
<artistxe> Voila rather. A Viola is a stringed instrument
<Slonkie> yeah
<artistxe> ____ a closed mouth gathers no feet
<ron_o> anyways, I think I'll try an upgrade today... 8.04 should be pretty safe. :)
<ron_o> hehe: feet.
<ron_o> feat?
<artistxe> uh. 8.10 is too scary for you ?
<floating> glitsj16: seems like none of the methods http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards helped.. too bad :/ maytbe i just try the gnash and if it doesnt help, i will have to go use windows
<ron_o> maybe it's 8.10. Don't know. It depends on what the upgrader allows me to go to.
<glitsj16> floating: too bad indeed, why not fall back to xubuntu 8.10 for a few weeks untill the Intel graphics issue gets solved in 9.04 ? Goodluck :)
<ron_o> it's 8.10.. yah.
<artistxe> ron_o : the update manager may point you towards 9.04
<ron_o> no, it doesn't. I just checked.
<artistxe> 8.10 . that's it ?
<ron_o> yah..
<ron_o> I like being behind anyways.
<ron_o> I don't do much, but right now I'd like it if I could get sound to my TV through my HDMI cable.
<artistxe> if it works then don't change it maybe
<ron_o> that's really the only reason why I need to upgrade as it is.
<artistxe> ron_o, it is not your only OS. is it ?
<ron_o> what?
 * artistxe recommends everyone has a version of Puppy somewhere :)
<ron_o> ahh, yes. I do.
<ron_o> I have many live CDs.
<artistxe> ron_o, is it your only operating system installed ?
<artistxe> xubuntu ?
<ron_o> installed, yes... but not liveCDs.
<ron_o> I have other computers around if need be, if things go way too awry.
<artistxe> oh. well maybe you will have to rely on one of those cds one day to do a recovery
<ron_o> exactly. I've used them before.
<artistxe> anyway. I am off for a bit. nice chatting with you
<ron_o> well for recovery knoppix is all anyone would ever need.
<ron_o> cya.
<gorgut> hey folks. I'm trying to get my volume/mute keys to work on my Dell Latitude D600 laptop. I just did a fresh install of Jaunty. showkey sees the keypresses and apparently they're mapped to "XF86AudioLowerVolume" etc but they don't actually DO anything. Any ideas?
<Slonkie> gorgut did you try adding the shortcuts in keyboard settings?
<gorgut> Slonkie, i went into they keyboard settings and added them as shortcuts, but I'm not sure what to put as the command.?
<gorgut> Slonkie, i added them as shortcuts to test their mapping, rather
<Slonkie> all right
<Slonkie> aumix -v-10 to decrease sound
<Slonkie> aumix -v+10 to increase sound
<Slonkie> aumix -v0 to mute
<gorgut> Slonkie, brilliant. Thank you very much :D
<Slonkie> heh no problem, your only number 3 today with that problem ;)
<Slonkie> you're
<gorgut> haha
<gorgut> you're getting good at this by now, eh
<Slonkie> :p
<SiDi> Slonkie, why does it work for all of them and not me ? :'(
<SiDi> but its ok, gnome-keybinding has nice interactions with notify-osd :D my system is sexy <3
<Slonkie> lol
<Slonkie> Well that's good then
<gorgut> anyone recommend a good WYSIWYG html editor ?
<gorgut> (besides seamonkey *groan*)
<qdr> does anyone know a solution to this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137036
<qdr> deeeep silence.. :S
<cheryl_> hello
<Slonkie> I'm trying to install amarok 1.4.10 but it tells me i need "the x headers", anyone know how i get these?
<Mood> 9.04's new xfce removed the volume control from the panel -- how do i get it back?
<Slonkie> Right click -> add -> mixer ?
<Mood> Slonkie: this mixer seems like a different app from the prior version of xfce -- there was a little vertical bar that controlled volume ... what app was that called?
<ron_o> actually, add 'volume control..
<ron_o> I keep losing volume control on my panel all the time.
<ron_o> don't know why.
<ron_o> just have to readd it all the time.
<ron_o> actually, I do know why. Ran panel in terminal....
<Mood> what is the volume control app called?
<ron_o> volume control..
<Mood> where do you see that under "add new items"?
<ron_o> under volume?
<Mood> ron_o: what version of xubuntu are you running?
<ron_o> 8.04
<Mood> there is no 8.04
<Mood> 8.10 or 9.04
<Slonkie> 8.04 was the version before 8.10
<Mood> hmm.... Slonkie- do you have volume?
<Mood> under add new items?
<Slonkie> No, i'm using Mixer
<Mood> i don't think 9.04 has volume controls separately from mixer
<Mood> :-(
<Slonkie> i basicly only use it to see how much volume is on, to turn it up/down i use media buttons on my laptop
<basajaun> hi all
<Slonkie> !hi | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<basajaun> drive permissions erratic in 9.04 but what a nice job of a version!!!
<ron_o> Mood, that sucks.
<ron_o> how about using some gnome panel app..
<Mood> ron_o: yeah. ah well :-s maybe i should downgrade to 8.04 like you did
<ron_o> or maybe you can download it separarely.. check.
<ron_o> I never upgraded.
<basajaun> 8.10 was easy all drive were immediately usable this is a nightmare
<ron_o> do a synaptic search for it.
<ron_o> I'm sure it's there.
<Mood> ron_o: good idea
<ron_o> it would be stupid not to be.
<ron_o> plus there's some app that you can run all gnome applets on a xubuntu panel. So, you'll find something.
<ron_o> good to know. No way would I upgrade if that were the case.
<ron_o> I use that function more than anything else me thinks.
<Mood> ron_o: yeah me too when playing audacious. sh!ite
<acb3> hello?
<acb3> I have lost my menu editor upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04
<ron_o> a good a buy.. :)
<ron_o> j/k.
<acb3> can anyone tell me how to get it, or what file to edit by hand?
<ron_o> acb3, I can't. I'm still on 8.04.. it's just one reason why I stay way behind the times.
<acb3> because right at the moment I have an enormously overstuffed desktop menu
<acb3> ron_o: it works in 8.10 :-)
<ron_o> yah, like 6 months ago. :)
<ron_o> of course it did.
<ron_o> I bet you lost your menu editor file in the upgrade.
<acb3> yup. But what _should_ it be called?
<acb3> surely I can find it and re-edit it ... my flash plugin seems also to have gone, though it is marked as installed
<Slonkie> anyone in here using Jaunty and Amarok 2.0.2?
<Mood> ron_o: is your volume control part of mixer? or does it look like a different app entirely?
<ron_o> different app.
<ron_o> it says: "Volume Control".
<Mood> ron_o: faak. ok. thanks ron_o
<ron_o> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/tag/volume/
<ron_o> part of your solution.
<ron_o> faak?
<Mood> faak = faakkk!! :-)
<ron_o> bbiab
<Ultraputz> i've hit a snag -- basically, in the jaunty upgrade, it failed to update the uuid that cryptroot is assigned, and so the machine fails to boot and drops to busybox in initramfs.
<SiDi> Ultraputz, you can still fix it
<SiDi> its really boring but you can
<Ultraputz> i hope so :-)
<SiDi> i ended up in the same situation, without livecd/liveusb/other pc
<Ultraputz> me too
<SiDi> when you're  in the initramfs console
<Ultraputz> my optical disc is broken
<SiDi> type mkdir potatoe
<Ultraputz> so if you know the dharma, lay it on me.
<SiDi> then mount /dev/sda1 potatoe (assuming your system is in sda1)
<SiDi> then cd potatoe/boot/grub
<SiDi> then it's gonna be tricky
<SiDi> you'll cat menu.lst
<SiDi> and use echo "blabla" >> menu.lst to copy each line of one boot entry LINE BY LINE
<Ultraputz> ok...
<SiDi> and you'll change the root=UUID=blable in root=/dev/sda1
<Ultraputz> slow down
<SiDi> then you'll have the option at next boot, and it'll work
<basajaun> bye all
<Ultraputz> both machines have bad keyboards, and mount is not working
<SiDi> go there, i'll tell you the commands accurately :)
<SiDi> mount should work
<SiDi> just type it till it works :P
<SiDi> and try with -t ext3, too
<SiDi> or ext4 if you use ext4
<Ultraputz> "mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on potatoe failed: invalid argument"
<knome> lol
<Ultraputz> it's an encrypted disk...
 * knome broke the left armrest of his working chair
<Ultraputz> there we go
<Ultraputz> i did mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/*
<Ultraputz> (only one entry)
<Ultraputz> SiDi -- there's nothing available initramfs that would enable a search and replace, rather than line by line echo facility, would there be >
<SiDi> Ultraputz, i'm writing you a quick guide in a pastebin, sec
<SiDi> Ultraputz, i tried vi/vim/nano, didnt work
<Ultraputz> i get what we're doing...
<Ultraputz> ok
<SiDi> knome, congratz
<knome> \o/
<Ultraputz> for editing, i was using echo -e "<>\n<>" > file
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158133/ Ultraputz
<SiDi> I dont know about echo's advanced syntax
<SiDi> i did line by line
<SiDi> and use >>, not >
<SiDi> > erases the file :P
<Ultraputz> \n allows a linefeed
<SiDi> well, it was writing an actual \n when i tried :D
<Ultraputz> echo -e, among other things, allows \n to be recognized as a linefed, so you can enter a bunch of lines on a single line and then no append necc.
<SiDi> thats why i did it line by line
<SiDi> thanks for the tip :)
<Ultraputz> that's what echo -e fixes :-)
<SiDi> ofc after you've booted with the tmp boot entry, edit your file correctly
<Ultraputz> this paste bin -- brilliant approach
<Ultraputz> well done, btw
<SiDi> thanks :)
<Slonkie> I'm trying to compile amarok, but i'm getting this error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Slonkie> So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<Slonkie> Would anyone be able to help me with it?
<SiDi> err
<Ultraputz> sidi -- however, i have realized this will not fix my problem
<SiDi> Ultraputz, why so ?
<Ultraputz> because the problem is IN initrd.img
<SiDi> oh, its not the boot entry ?
<Ultraputz> no
<SiDi> you compiled your kernel with the disk UUID ? Oo
<Ultraputz> i did not
<Ultraputz> upgrade did
<SiDi> can't be :O
<SiDi> try to boot on 2.6.27.11
<Ultraputz> ok
<SiDi> it should still be here
<Ultraputz> in conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<Ultraputz> it specifies the old uuid for the disk, pre-upgrade.
<Ultraputz> it changed it
<Ultraputz> so whenever i restart, it fails, because it cannot find the old uuid
 * SiDi really doesn't know about crypted partitions though !
<Ultraputz> that's the problem
<SiDi> that's the problem of UUIDs for partitions...
<Ultraputz> what i need to know is how to actually specify the correct one to boot to to go back and fix the problem init initrd.
<SiDi> there actually are less chances that your /dev change than your UUIDs
<Ultraputz> i don't understand a) why it changed the uuid, and b) if so, how that was missed in testing.
<SiDi> try to boot with your old 2.6.27.11 kernel
<Ultraputz> i tried everything on the menu
<SiDi> build a menu entry without UUID, with 2.6.27.11. Did you do this ?
<J_Litews1i> ok, problem
<Ultraputz> ... grub is fine
<Ultraputz> it can boot the machine
<Ultraputz> but it can't get past LUKS
<Ultraputz> because it can't find the disk to decrypt
<J_Litews1i> i screwed up, and now everytime i double click on a mousepad file, it runs sudo
<Ultraputz> it's being given the wrong information by something set in the ram image
<J_Litews1i> how do i fix it?
<Ultraputz> right click the file and change the association
<Ultraputz> right click, open with
<J_Litews1i> since it freezes the X Server, and I can't kill the sudo process
<Ultraputz> and change the app
<J_Litews1i> ah, ok
<Ultraputz> cool litewsli ?
<SiDi> Ultraputz, then there's nothing i can do for you :/
<J_Litews1i> now, without killing X, how can i kill the sudo process?
<Ultraputz> reboot :-)
<Ultraputz> oh
<Ultraputz> kill -9
<Ultraputz> ps aux | grep sudo
<Ultraputz> find the proc id and kill -9 <id>
<J_Litews1i> ok
<Ultraputz> kill -9 is a bad habit, btw :-)
<Ultraputz> Sidi -- thanks anyway -- your pastebin should be posted at ubuntuforums
<Ultraputz> that could be very useful for the person with the right problem
<J_Litews1i> thankyou Ultraputz
<SiDi> Ultraputz, i'll consider this if i don't forget ^^
 * Ultraputz brings a chicken to the altar to sacrifice and summon TheSheep.
<knome> o.O
<Ultraputz> bbl
<SiDi> bb Ultraputz
<SiDi> Btw, knome's chair is a good chicken candidate, for its offensive armrest breakage !
<knome> hehe
<knome> sure
<ron_o> egads..
<ron_o> man.
<ron_o> I screwed up when I made my boot partition. I made it only 100MB and now I dumb run out of space to upgrade.
<ron_o> can I just delete everything except the kernal I am using and then upgrade?
<cheryl> Hello?
<knome> !hi | cheryl
<ubottu> cheryl: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<ron_o> aye
<cheryl> Thanks, glad to be here. Anybody out there know how to get an i740 intel graphic card working correctly?
<cheryl> I am running on the latest .iso.
<ron_o> well, I'd check to see if it runs in knoppix or some other liveCD to track down what might be wrong.
<ron_o> you can use commands to see if your computer even recognizes the card to begin with.
<ron_o> and beyond that, you're probably going to have to find the correct driver for it to work.
<cheryl> What is the command to sse.
<cheryl> *see
<ron_o> there's quite a few..... in root:   $lspci   or ... $dmidecode
<ron_o> is the card ati?
<cheryl> no, it is an intel i740 agp card
<ron_o> I don't know much about graphics cards, but there are some that are more supported than others.
<cheryl> I have been fighting it all day. From what I have read, there is a driver included in the image, but it does recognize the card on install.
<ron_o> what's the cards name again?
<ron_o> cheryl, ?
<cheryl> It is an intel i740. dmidecode says it is unknown.
<cheryl> Sorry I was searching the output from dmidecode.
<cheryl> Handle 0x0012, DMI type 9, 13 bytes
<cheryl> System Slot Information
<cheryl> 	Designation: AGP1
<cheryl> 	Type: 32-bit AGP
<cheryl> 	Current Usage: Unknown
<cheryl> 	Length: Long
<cheryl> 	ID: 8
<cheryl> 	Characteristics:
<cheryl> 		3.3 V is provided
<knome> !pastebin | cheryl
<ubottu> cheryl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cheryl> 		PME signal is supported
<ron_o> yah, use pastebin.
<ron_o> I see. It's not ati.. it's intel.. yuck.
<ron_o> it may not be supported on linux.
<ron_o> no doubt its driver support is proprietary, patented and secret to the linux world.
<cheryl> k, it has been pastebinned. LOL
<cheryl> intel created the chipset
<ron_o> you need to show the URL.
<ron_o> anyways, there's an xorg driver out there for your card: http://packages.ubuntu.com/it/hardy/xserver-xorg-video-i740
<cheryl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158154/
<ron_o> in synaptic package manager, search for intel i740
<ron_o> see if it's installed.
<cheryl> I think I already did, but I will check again to make sure.
<cheryl> it found it says it is installed. Do I uninstall and reinstall?
<cheryl> Or mark for reinstall?
<ron_o> no, your xserver ain't recognizing it.
<cheryl> How do I make it do that?
<ron_o> you're going to have to reconfigure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ron_o> however, I can't help you out much with that.
<ron_o> the good news is your card is recognized, the bad news is that it's not recognized autamatically.
<cheryl> Thanks for you help. I have been editing that file all day. I have a friend at work how is an ubuntu junkie, if i have to i will get his help.
<ron_o> here's something for you
<ron_o> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/60060
<ron_o> yah, get his help
<ron_o> just make a backup of xorg.conf file and have a liveCD handy just in case.
<ron_o> something like knoppix will do. But make sure it works before you go screwing around. :)
<ron_o> hehe, just thought of this. LiveCDs are the condoms of the linux world!
<ron_o> one difference, you use it only *after* you get into trouble. :)
<cheryl> Thanks, what is a livecd, the ubuntu image?
<ron_o> well it can be..
<ron_o> look up knoppix and see.
<ron_o> basically a live operating system that runs off a CD/DVD
<ron_o> great for emergencies/hacking and even backup.
<ron_o> can anyone tell me why the upgrade process needs like 88MB in my boot partition?
<ron_o> damn..
<ron_o> what a pain!
<cheryl> Well, here goes. Time for the reboot. (maniacal laughter)
<ron_o> well, upgrading. Hope all goes well here.
<ron_o> working?
<ron_o> did you make a backup of your old xorg.conf ?
<ron_o> getting 1100 KB/s here. Not a bad connection at all.
<cheryl> nope, I have so many backups it is pointless to do that. I have the orginal from when started this morning.
<cheryl> I just tried something else in that thread, I am not too optimistic though the last post said he still had not gotten it working.
<D-Lyrium> hmm, my laptop refuses to boot from a USB stick.
<D-Lyrium> any ideas as to why?
<D-Lyrium> it's the xubuntu .iso file that's on there
<D-Lyrium> trying to install xubuntu
<ron_o> D-Lyrium, I'm sure you have to do  more than just put the iso on the USB stick.
<D-Lyrium> oh. That's all I was told to do ¬_¬
<ron_o> I've never done it before, however. But have read websites describing the process.
<quickdraw> I'm a bit of a newb, but i'm pretty sure there is a seperate way to run it from a USB drive.
<quickdraw> But i'm blanking on it atm.
<ron_o> If you have Windows I hear that Nero has a USB burner on there.
<ron_o> some day I'll try it, but until I get at least a 4GB or better an 8GB USB drive, there's no use trying.
<ron_o> wow, my upgrade is now at 245KB/s. I wonder if my ISP is slowing me down.
<ron_o> most likely.
#xubuntu 2009-04-26
<D-Lyrium> why 4GiB? Ubuntu is only 600mb...
<cheryl> ron_o - U updateding to Jaunty now?
<ron_o> uhmm, no.. 8.10
<ron_o> I like being behind the curve. :)
<ron_o> much safer. :)
<D-Lyrium> hmm, I copied the contents of the CD (rather than just the ISO) to the USB stick and that didn't work either :p
<D-Lyrium> is there any other way to install Xubuntu on my laptop, considering it doesn't have an optical drive?
<ron_o> D-Lyrium, there are plenty of howtos on the internet. Just search for it.
<ron_o> and make sure your BIOS is set to read USB from the sar
<ron_o> whatever. Maybe he wanted me to do it for him.
<Mood> maybe he wanted you to do a net install over irc :-s
<roybot> Q: Does xubuntu 9.04 have support for eee pc like ubuntu "netbook remix" has?
<SiDi> roybot, i don't know if we ship all the usual netbook drivers directly on the liveCD as they do
<SiDi> but xubuntu should work correctly under netbooks, since its lightweight
<SiDi> tho netbook edition is more designed for netbooks, with actual UI changes that may fit your needs better, with the very little screens these things have
<Ultraputz> anyone know cryptsetup ?
<Ultraputz> better question: assuming that boot failed and dropped you to busybox, and you wanted to try booting again without _rebooting_ -- is that init? what's the command to initate the sequence  -- or rather, is it possible, keeping the present version of the ram fs?
 * SiDi doesn't know :x :D
<psychic> can come one help me fix my display size
<psychic> ??
<Ultraputz> what's wrong with it?
<psychic> its in 800x600
<psychic> i need 1024x768
<Ultraputz> open up the settings panel and click displays
<Ultraputz> start -> settings -> displays (i think)
<Ultraputz> if it's in the list under resolution, you can set it and you should be good to go
<Ultraputz> if there's nothing in the list, or none of the resolutions that should be... i probably can't help you :-)
<psychic> no been there
<psychic> dont work
<Ultraputz> what do you mean doesn't work ?
<psychic> well thanks anyways
<Ultraputz> logout and log back in?
<psychic> i cant get higher then 800x600
<Ultraputz> ok
<Ultraputz> i can tell you ballpark what's wrong:
<Ultraputz> basically it's somewhere betwee xorg and your video setup
<Ultraputz> as in the driver it's using.
<Ultraputz> if it can't figureit out, it uses a generic setup and that limits you to unaccelerated low-res, etc.
<psychic> yea i know
<Ultraputz> my suggestion is, if you know what your video hardware is...
<Ultraputz> search it out on ubuntuforums.org
<psychic> i have days on end lol
<Ultraputz> then you're going to come out of this a little closer to linux expert than you went into it :-)
<Ultraputz> video problems are what makes users strong :-)
<psychic> yea i feel that
<psychic> lol true
<Ultraputz> roll the dice on ubuntu-forums
<Ultraputz> er ubuntuforums.org
<psychic> i'll figure it out
<Ultraputz> another thing...
<Ultraputz> it may be that you rvideo hardware needs / highly benefits from a restricted driver
<Ultraputz> and you have to turn that on in the ubuntu repository, download it...
<ron_o> rah, upgrade's xserver failed. Probably has to do with me nvidia graphics card.
<Ultraputz> and then it has it's own setup, usually through a control panel called restricted drivers, though it may have something even stupider like it's own setup program.
<Ultraputz> upgrade <expletive>ed me.
<psychic> yea i dont know how to get restricted drivers
<Ultraputz> you turn it on in synaptic
<Ultraputz> its in the preferences.
<psychic> ron_o i have trident cyrberblade not nvidea
<Ultraputz> 9.04 was my great white hope, theoretically, my ati chipset was supported
<Ultraputz> i'd love to find out
<Ultraputz> as soon as i can boot my machine again, i'll let anyone whose curious know :-)
<SiDi> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<psychic> do i press close or revert after i check the restricted drivers
<kromar> how can i resize the system partition?
<adem> I need some help with wifi connections and such. Can someone help me really quickly? I just think i'm doing something stupid.
<adem> anyone?
<galvonix> i would help, but i dont run wifi here
<psychic> adem
<psychic> go into #ubuntu
<galvonix> so never tried it
<galvonix> yea
<psychic> theres more of a chance u will get your answer
<galvonix> 4sure
<galvonix> way more conversations going on there
<psychic> galvonix agrees
<adem> I'll try.
<psychic> i only come in here for the long shot on an xubuntu techspert
<psychic> lol
<galvonix> i just love this version of xfce in jaunty
<galvonix> yea
<psychic> i am upgrading to 9.04
<galvonix> u will like it
<adem> I love 9.04 so far its just this wireless problem that's giving me a headache.
<psychic> i am having to much trouble with the  display
<galvonix> i never use gnome anymore. xfce kicks ass
<psychic> i'm glad i dont use wireless
<galvonix> ah that nvidea bug?
<galvonix> me 2
<psychic> no i have an even better one
<galvonix> there is a reason i dont use it lol
<psychic> trident cyberblade
<galvonix> whats the bug u are running into?
<galvonix> christ
<psychic> the same as nvidea i think
<psychic> i need to get 1024x768
<galvonix> i think thats who makes it for the other brandings
<psychic> but its not giving me anything larger than 800x600
<galvonix> yea im running 1152
<galvonix> yea that so sounds like a driver issue
<psychic> its common to toshiba satelites
<psychic> or so i gather from forums
<galvonix> were u coming from ibex?yea i have seen a couple of those cards
<psychic> the funny thing is after i fixxed the problem oncwe i cant find the same forums anymore
<galvonix> ATI support rocks in this one too, but that dosent help u
<galvonix> i HATE it when that happens to me
<psychic> actualy i dont know what it means
<galvonix> which is a lot
<psychic> but when i start my computer i get somthing that says unsupported ati chipset
<galvonix> humm
<psychic> it said that even when the display was working
<galvonix> it was working in prior versions, right?
<psychic> the biggest pain for me is i'm trying to get someone to like ubuntu
<psychic> no i havn't upgraded yet
<galvonix> yea thats always the case when u try to convert people.
<psychic> its in the process
<psychic> but i had the prob when i 1st installed xubuntu
<galvonix> humm, yea im sure there will be a fix soon enough posted in the forums
<psychic> and then i got it fixed
<adem> Okay.
<adem> So
<galvonix> yea its just a matter of finding the answer again
<adem> Apparently its a problem with locked and unlocked wireless
<psychic> then i accidently restored to that last good config on start up
<psychic> and the display prob cam back
<galvonix> i hayea thats gonna be a weird fix
<galvonix> have an idea that is
<psychic> yea
<galvonix> i have had that happen to me when i look up a fix and then need it again on another install, but cant find it anywhere
<psychic> yea
<psychic> gotta start keeping forums in a cd
<adem> Wow.
<adem> Something is really wrong here.
<galvonix> i got ayea or have a better way of searching
<psychic> yea
<psychic> like a save fav postings on the site
<galvonix> im sure if i learned PHP i'd have that taken care of
<galvonix> yea mozilla has the keywords with the bookmarks
<galvonix> kinda can help
<psychic> i'm working on that one slowly
<galvonix> the PHP?
<psychic> yea
<galvonix> yea
<psychic> mostly html is what i'm learning now
<ron_o> I forgot what a nightmare it was getting nvidia recognized.. hehe..
<psychic> xhtml
<galvonix> ive been thinking about learning that one too
<ron_o> got upgrade working. :)
<psychic> lol
<galvonix> yea
<psychic> so what are the common problems in 9.04 so far
<psychic> ?
<galvonix> i think the xfce version in jaunty rocks compared to ibex
 * galvonix has had no issues
<psychic> cool
<galvonix> i have KDE, Gnome and XFCE, xfce is my default
<psychic> i dont know what i have
<galvonix> fluxbox too
<psychic> i know xfce cause i used it
<psychic> and i think gnome
<galvonix> yea its like a fast gnome
<psychic> what is?
<galvonix> takes like half the memory too
<psychic> 9.04
<psychic> ?
<psychic> nice
<psychic> i might be able to ditch the swap
<ron_o> xfce ain't like gnome at all. But it does use some of its apps.
<galvonix> yea gnome is similar to xfce, but xfce does it fast
<ron_o> psychic, don't.
<psychic> nah
<psychic> ?
<galvonix> i said similar....it has two menu bars by default
<galvonix> meant similar
<psychic> but it is notably faster ?
<psychic> the new one
<psychic> ??
<ron_o> why would 9.04 be much faster?
<galvonix> not so much, just a better version of xfce compared to 8.10 (imho)
<ron_o> usually the more complicated it gets and user friendly the slower.
<psychic> ok
<ron_o> you have an old pc?
<psychic> i dont know why it would be faster but some just are
<galvonix> better code
<psychic> i have a toshiba laptop
<ron_o> for speed fluxbox is best.
<psychic> uhm
<galvonix> im on a vaio from 2004
<ron_o> galvonix, yah, keep dreaming. Maybe less bugs.
<galvonix> yea fluxbox is pretty sweet
<adem> I'm on a viao as well.
<galvonix> i like it's menus
<adem> FN series?
<galvonix> im a P4 3.3 GHz 1 gb ram
<galvonix> very fast with linux
<ron_o> p4.. hot.
<galvonix> lol
<ron_o> but still fast.
<galvonix> yea except for windows
<galvonix> lol
<ron_o> luckily I got the core2duo about the time it came out.
<ron_o> I really like it.
<galvonix> thats a kick ass chip
<psychic> mines 2.66 ghz p4 and 512 mgb ram
<galvonix> yea
<ron_o> 2gb here. :)
<galvonix> nice!
<psychic> the problem is its got onboard graphics  guess
<galvonix> yea i need to stick 5 more simms in there
<ron_o> the thing is I really want speed because I'm starting to get into virtual computing.
<psychic> that brings the useable ram down to 470
<galvonix> i run the VMware workstation no problem here
<ron_o> even at this speed, another OS slows things down.
<galvonix> of course
<psychic> yea
<ron_o> nah, I'm using Virtualbox.
<adem> ugh, i just need to make this thing into a mediapad.
<galvonix> it's about 30 percent slower than running it natively
<psychic> hmm
<adem> pentium M, 1.73ghz, 512mb ram
<ron_o> the problem is VB is still fairly new, and the guest OS can't use my coreduo yet.
<galvonix> yea
<galvonix> i like both, i just use VMare
<galvonix> VMware
<galvonix> ron: that blows
<galvonix> whats the point of the duo part lol
<ron_o> I really like xubuntu and ubuntu, but they'd be start to really push the envelope when you do an upgrade on visuals. Like their own wallpaper and cool music.
<galvonix> i think i ran into my first issue
<galvonix> yea GNOME is heading that way i hear
<ron_o> it's smart.
<galvonix> KDE 4 is kinda pretty
<ron_o> it's like, "you've arrived"..
<galvonix> yea
<ron_o> great advertising.
<psychic> yea i seen one of the ubuntu systems that had some wavey windows and stuff
<ron_o> linux is dead on visuals
<psychic> like if u grab a window to move it
<ron_o> that's probably from 3D desktop stuff.
<galvonix> it really depends on how much work you want to do with screenlets and all that other visual crap
<psychic> it would have motion to it like the bottom would drag and catch up with the top after u stop moving it
<psychic> like it was going fast or somthing
<psychic> yea
<galvonix> there is always compiz
<psychic> prob
<ron_o> I hated compiz.
<ron_o> besides the wow factor I showed folks.
<galvonix> yea i don't care for it much either
<galvonix> i once had my windows catch fire when closed
<galvonix> lol
<psychic> lol how
<galvonix> under the "custom, custom" settings in visual effects....i dont use it in xfce
<galvonix> one of the prefeences
<galvonix> in gnome
<psychic> ok
<psychic> about 6 hrs remaining
<psychic> lol
<galvonix> when i burn an ISO the breaso thing flakes out
<galvonix> weird
<psychic> now were at 4
<galvonix> jesus
<galvonix> how are u downloading it?
<psychic> i cant stand the fluctuation i think theres bad lines or somthing
<dsmith_> 6hrs to download what?
<psychic> synaptic
<ron_o> use kde.
<galvonix> yea. u using torrent?
<galvonix> ah
<psychic> it was at 2hr and some minuts earlier
<ron_o> use k3b rather for burning.
<galvonix> yea the update servers were like 30k/bps the day it was released
<galvonix> yea
<psychic> yea i'm sure
<galvonix> gotta try that
<psychic> i gotta grab something to eat
<galvonix> i did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it took HOURS
<galvonix> k
<dsmith_> k3b is good
<galvonix> yea ill try that
<dsmith_> so is soundconverter pkg
<ron_o> and burn DAO for iso.
<ron_o> always DAO.
<galvonix> tks
<galvonix> god i need cigarettes
 * dsmith_ is going to insatll ver. 9.05 on his very old lappy
<dsmith_> er..9.04 ahem
<galvonix> u mean 9.04?
<dsmith_> lol
<galvonix> gotcha
 * galvonix types in the dark too
<dsmith_> the +1 is a extra release feature...cough...cough
<galvonix> ah so far it's working flawless for me
<galvonix> or it could be 9.04.1
<galvonix> lol
 * NikonRaccoon looks in, is looking for help with installation issues with 9.04
<galvonix> whats the problem?
<dsmith_> clean install or update/
<psychic> yeea alls i care about is relayingthe jist of it i knew u know what i meant
<galvonix> either works good
<galvonix> if u update prepare not to do too much for a while
<psychic> \tru
<galvonix> hehe
<dsmith_> lol
<NikonRaccoon> Seems to hang on the live CD when the bar is at about 15-20%. Unfortunatly, I don't know what to do to troubleshoot from here
<galvonix> the conical servers are _swomped_
<dsmith_> i bet MS wishes thier servees were swamped....ooops
<galvonix> go into your x.conf file thingie and disable wuiet boot
<galvonix> yea atleast ours still work when we release software
<dsmith_> yea, do verbose
<NikonRaccoon> Ok, how do I do that for the live CD?
 * galvonix is not too sure u can
<galvonix> there is a key u can press, right?
<galvonix> are you sure your install media is ok?
<NikonRaccoon> Ran the integerity check right after I burned it
<psychic> if i had that probwith it hanging i'd hope i had some way of getting a new download and redo it
 * NikonRaccoon also gets the hang with the Ubuntu Disc as well
<galvonix> strange....booted right up for me....what kinda machine u running?
<galvonix> i would think so
<NikonRaccoon> Compaq Armada M700
<NikonRaccoon> Is a laptop
<galvonix> _figures_ i hate those compaq
<galvonix> yea
<NikonRaccoon> Ran 8.04 just fine
<galvonix> well u wont know until you see what POST message it hangs on
<galvonix> otherwise it could be 100's of things
<galvonix> try to search google with how to disable quiet mode in the x config file
<psychic> one of the most stress ful things for me was not being able to get on xchat servers
<galvonix> why not?
<psychic> then hrs later i found that i can get there through pidgin:)
<galvonix> ah
<psychic> thats still a mystery
<galvonix> im using xchat now
<psychic> still dont work
 * NikonRaccoon was able to get it to install earlier, but the Live CD and install both hang at the same point. Tries recovery mode
<psychic> <<<pidgin
<galvonix> yea that works too
<galvonix> i havent been on IRC for ages
<psychic> it took me almost a day to figure out how it worked on pidgin
<galvonix> after the launch i came on here
<galvonix> yea pigin can be a bitch
<galvonix> i hate how the menus are laid out
<psychic> i'm just a newbie to it all
<psychic> i was just figuring out windows
<psychic> then it got to infected for me
<galvonix> oic....well u are lucky to realize the err of your ways early
<psychic> and so i turned to the only complete and free os
<psychic> ubuntu here i come
<galvonix> yep....u will never look back
<psychic> i might come close somtimes
<galvonix> i started using linux a long time ago, but ubuntu is the best for most folks
<psychic> yea i hear
<galvonix> wb ron
<galvonix> i use gentoo, debian and of course ubuntu
<galvonix> compared to gentoo this is easy
<psychic> i thought about trying some other linuxs but
<galvonix> gentoo is cool though
<psychic> one step at a time
<galvonix> have u checked out linux mint?
<psychic> some
<galvonix> its the same as ubuntu
<psychic> hmm
<galvonix> just more pretty
<galvonix> in gentoo you compile your compiler
<psychic> hmm
<galvonix> crazyness
<galvonix> i use it for a lot of servers
<galvonix> and i have debian 5 running on an old mac g4 i turned into a server
<NikonRaccoon> Last line that shows is: 20.084041 ---[ end trace 9b3abb066ab7cc1a ]--- init: rec-default man processes (15410 terminated with status 139
<galvonix> jesus
<galvonix> i have no clue what that could mean, try asking in the #ubuntu channel
 * NikonRaccoon merfs
<NikonRaccoon> I can't scroll up to see the top of the trace either
<galvonix> i gotta jet people....take care
<galvonix> BBL
<psychic> peace u to
<Firefishe> I'm on a system running xubuntu, ubuntu, and kubuntu (kde 4.2.2).  I'm wanting to boot into xubuntu (xfce4) exclusively, use xfce's desktop, window manager, file manager (thunar)--and have thunar manage *all* file mgmt. issues--but am having problems.  I turned off gnome compatibility, logged back in via kdm's gui login screen, and the x-server was restarted each time.
<Firefishe> I logged in via Failsafe, and   did `startxfce4' on the command line.  Here's the output of the terminal:  http://rafb.net/p/EkrjAk38.html
<psychic> ask the #ubuntu channel
<Firefishe> k
<psychic> you will get your answer there
<Firefishe> thank you
<psychic> be patient yet persistant
<psychic> theres alot of people
<Firefishe> they may ask me to ask here ;) hee
<psychic> over a thousand
<psychic> dont settle lol
<Firefishe> ubuntu-offtopic might also be of help
<psychic> i have xubuntu and i use #ubuntu all the time
<Firefishe> very good then :)
<Firefishe> thanks again
<psychic> yup i'm heading there myself but i'll be here to
<Firefishe> k
<Firefishe> I'm there
<Firefishe> busy tonight, I see
<psychic> yea
<Firefishe> psychic:  hmmm...busier than usual
<psychic> yea
<psychic> the way to catch i have learned is ask to ask a question they hate it
<psychic> but for some reason they stop and help then
<psychic> the nice thing is even tho there is a problem with my display on the laptop if i plug it into the 46 inch lcd it works fine
<psychic> i cant get it above 800x600 on the laptop monitor
<psychic> i dont know if u overseen any of my tech issues from earlier
<psychic> but that was the big one
<jek2bd> anyone know why my volume control disappeared when I upgraded to jaunty? volume hotkeys inop too
<ron_o> must be a bug. Someone had the same problem earlier.
<ron_o> re:volume
<jek2bd> ok does anyone know what the name of the program that did the volume control is so I can just add a launcher?
<psychic> can u type in something like in the xfce version like if ur desktop disappears? u run xfdesktop to get it back
<R1cochet> xfce4-mixer
<psychic> yea thats it
<psychic> try to run it
<psychic> maybe alt f2 will work
<jek2bd> that's what I found but it doesn't offer the slider on the panel like before the upgrade
<ron_o> there's also a standalone app called gvtray or soemthig like that.
<psychic> hmm
<psychic> brb
<jek2bd> it comes by default with no controls enabled which is annoying
<psychic> i'm asking how to get it for u in #ubuntu
<jek2bd> thanks
<jek2bd> apropos gvtray has no results
<ron_o> well it's for linux, but not for ubuntu specifically.
<ron_o> sudo /etc/init.d/kvm stop
<jek2bd> ok so I could download it that's helpful thanks
<ron_o> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/15/gvtray-a-volume-control-for-your-system-tray/
<ron_o> don't know why there isn't volume control. That sucks.
<ron_o> I ain't going to 9.04 ever if they don't have that one.
<jek2bd> what does the sudo cmd do I mean the stuff after sudo I know what "sudo" does
<psychic> jek2bd i guess u can try right clicking on the top bar and add it
<ron_o> at http://fora.tv I am watching a flash video, and even when I restart the computer the flash video continues from where it left off, so  I know it's on me computer. Anyone know where it might be besides the obvious?
<ron_o> like /tmp or in opera's cache?
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all
<jek2bd> the prob is that its not in the menu of stuff to add in jaunty
<ron_o> what about thru xfapplet? Showing gnome applets in the panel?
<ron_o> no luck there?
<psychic> hmm
<DiecastMessiah> have a question about games and Vsync ... will it help out in speed at all???
<jek2bd> apropos for volume only turns up the mixer which sucks so they accidentally killed easy volume control in jaunty.
<DiecastMessiah> asked some friends and they have no idea.... best they say is try it and see if it work or not with in on or off..
<DiecastMessiah> with it** on or off
<DiecastMessiah> Ok better question then ... what does Vsync do... godd idea to use or not?
<DiecastMessiah> good*
<forces> saluton
<Firefishe> I'm on a system running xubuntu, ubuntu, and kubuntu (kde 4.2.2).  I'm wanting to boot into xubuntu (xfce4) exclusively, use xfce's desktop, window manager, file manager (thunar)--and have thunar manage *all* file mgmt. issues--but am having problems.  I turned off gnome compatibility, logged back in via kdm's gui login screen, and the x-server was restarted each time.
<Firefishe> I logged in via Failsafe, and   did `startxfce4' on the command line.  Here's the output of the terminal:  http://rafb.net/p/EkrjAk38.html
<Firefishe> scratch that paste
<Firefishe> http://rafb.net/p/4id4Q231.html
<Firefishe> first one's  deleted
<ron_o> there's reasons why there's a different distro for each display/window manager.
<gorgut> does anyone know of a tor package for jaunty>?
<psychic> not me
<gorgut> wtf. that sucks
<dabbill> what network manager does xbuntu use?
<psychic> well i thought say i didnt was better then 72 people saying nothing
<psychic> hmm i'll try to find that out for u
<psychic> and in the mean time check with people in #ubuntu
<gorgut> i did, no repsonses there either
<psychic> theres alot more people
<psychic> try this way
<psychic> they hate it but it gets attention
<psychic> ask them if u can ask a question
<psychic> type it like
<psychic> i have a question
<psychic> if u dont get some one just flood a bit lol
<psychic> just a sec
<gorgut> lol
<DiecastMessiah> dabbill, mine just says Network Manager Applet
<DiecastMessiah> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/  << website for it... its gnome if that helps out
<psychic> havn't got anywhere on that one for u gorgut or the network manager question
<DiecastMessiah> I missed the question about the network manager
<gorgut> DiecastMessiah, what's the question?
<DiecastMessiah> no idea... was tring to help out
<gorgut> oh lol
<ron_o> is there a linux app that can help find where a program is accessing or writing to on me hard drive?
<ron_o> lsof ain't cutting it and I don't know why.
<DiecastMessiah> like a mount program?
<psychic> i dont knwo
<ron_o> no.
<DiecastMessiah> ohh i see mmmm not sure
<ron_o> like if I wanted to know what Xchat was doing, and what files it accessed or where it was writing its log files.
<psychic> someone asked about what network manager xubuntu uses i tried to find it couldn't
<ron_o> like I said. lsof should do it, but it aint.
<DiecastMessiah> best i can say is to open in termial
<DiecastMessiah> open it in termial and do what ya do want and then look back to see what it did
<ron_o> terminal doesn't give you every nitty detail unless the app has some kind of -vv (extra verbose) settting.
<DiecastMessiah> ok then i am no help lol
<DiecastMessiah> i guess i was lucky the few times i did that....
<psychic> how do u enable restricted drivers
<psychic> ?
<DiecastMessiah> how i found out alot of sound problem and things.
<gorgut> ron_o, "sudo dpkg --listfiles <packagename>" will give you a list of the files that a package installs... does that help?
<ron_o> looks like strace will do it.
<psychic> is it in synaptic?
<ron_o> I'll try it out tomorrow,.
<ron_o> gorgut, no.
<ron_o> go to fora.tv and watch one of their videos.
<DiecastMessiah> in synaptic make sure you allow restricted packages
<ron_o> trying to find out where it's being installed on me system.
<gorgut> psychic, I would think you would need to uncomment some debs
<ron_o> even when I used another web browser, it recognized that it was on my computer.
<ron_o> I mean, wtf?
<ron_o> see?
<gorgut> in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<psychic> ok thanks
<psychic> maybe
<psychic> gorgut what do u know about display problems
<gorgut> psychic, I've had a few
<gorgut> hehe
<psychic> like ones where u get a lil black border around the screen and cant get the full 1024x768 u need?
<DiecastMessiah> well you can turn that on..... and also there are other sources lick you can add
<DiecastMessiah> link
<gorgut> psychic, not sure about that one. never had anything weird like that happen to me
<psychic> lol now it's weird b4 it was just a pain
<DiecastMessiah> mmm sound like you need to make bigger on the monitor itself... or you have some problems with Margins
<DiecastMessiah> check out settings in workspaces and Margins to be sure
<DiecastMessiah> because i have odd things.. when i change screen res's i have to tweak my monitor just a little to get rid of black area
<jek2bd> found gnome-volume-control using catfish but its not the interactive panel control I had before
<arrrghhh> ok, so i KNOW i have flash installed (i have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed) - is there something different in jaunty?  i lost flash in that upgrade.  or do i need to symlink that .so file again?
<psychic> good for u jek2bd
<psychic> maybe u can make a link to it on your tool bar
<DiecastMessiah> add your Keys??
<jek2bd> it just pops open a window like xfce-mixer but it opens much faster. go figure
<psychic> 3hrs 38 mins on 9.04...
<psychic> about 4 hrs
<psychic> and its been downloading for 2 or 3 now
<psychic> 18 kB/s lol
<psychic> i should have gone with torrents
<psychic> now its 56.3
<psychic> 2 hrs
<psychic> 4 hrs
<psychic> sorry i know i'm flooding it's fun tho
<DiecastMessiah> jek2bd, when you close the ternimal does the vol_ controll go away to
<psychic> jek2bd mabe there is something in the properties to place it in the toolbar
<jek2bd> when I launch it from the terminal yes
<jek2bd> when I use a launcher in the panel no
<jek2bd> not trying to be a smart a$$ I'm a newbie
<psychic> me 2 but i'm exploretive
<psychic> u cant mess anything up 2 much
<DiecastMessiah> I newbie to... but i like to help out.. with i can .
<psychic> ooh that reminds me
<gorgut> psychic, apparently you Tor was dropped from Jaunty due to lack of maintaining
<gorgut> have to use the latest version for intrepid from a different repo
<jek2bd> the only way I've been able to get a volume control to stick in the panel since 9.04 is to ad it as a launcher like you would any other program. my volume controls disappeared in the upgrade. I wonder though if I log in with a fresh config if it would come back
<DiecastMessiah> anyway i am off later all
<psychic> theres an app that backs up your sysytem so if u have a problem u can restore to a specific point instead of being stuck with a case where after u get all the bugs out u need to start back at a bug filled reinstall like state
<DiecastMessiah> ohhh
<jek2bd> like blow away my settings and have them be set to defaults
<psychic> and gorgut i dont know what a tor is
<psychic> torrent?
<DiecastMessiah> jek2bd, try to open with Alt F2. then logout and save session
<DiecastMessiah> see if that will do it....
<gorgut> psychic, Tor: "The Onion Router" it's a anonymizing agent
<DiecastMessiah> my panels gone me one day and thats how i got it back
<psychic> it's still downloading it's just downloading slow.... theres lots of people geting it from the same source as me apparently
<jek2bd> ok f2 does nothing on desktop if that's what you meant
<psychic> diecast what is the command for jek2bd after the alt f2?
<jek2bd> alt f2
<psychic> gorgut hmmm?
<DiecastMessiah> well you said you open it.... not sure the command
<psychic> jek2bd u still on the volume control or is it somthing else
<psychic> ?
<DiecastMessiah> just use alt f2 .. run command window not the ternimal
<psychic> yea tru
<DiecastMessiah> then just reboot
<psychic> there is a list of run commands somewhere i'll do a search for u jek2bd
<psychic> brb
<DiecastMessiah> or logout.. should work... just to save the session
<jek2bd> ok thx already have a launcher in panel but it only opens window not interactive volume control like b4
<psychic> i gave up on my own tech probs for now
<DiecastMessiah> nm the launcher you made
<jek2bd> its workable just annoying to loose something obviously useful like the volume control when upgrading
<DiecastMessiah> ok well thats all the idea i have....
<DiecastMessiah> later all
<jek2bd> thanks for all your help
<DiecastMessiah> off you play some urbanterror
<jek2bd> I really appreciate it
<jek2bd> bye yall
<psychic> jek2bd i just remembered somthing
<psychic> oo to late
<keb> i just dist-upgraded to xubuntu 9.04 and now my desktop background wont change color
<pcfreak30> ok, could anyone give me a clue as to why flock freezes 5 times a minute
<keb> maybe it doesnt work with your version of gdm or xorg
<pcfreak30> anyone home...
<pcfreak30> no
<pcfreak30> it works
<pcfreak30> i have 9.04
<pcfreak30> but it goes "uninterriptable' too much
<pcfreak30> llike almost every action i take
<pcfreak30> and is the highest memory hog in my cpu
<pcfreak30> then firefx would be highest
<pcfreak30> so, anyone have any ideas as why this is occuring
<pcfreak30> uniterruptable
<pcfreak30> over 5 times a minut
<pcfreak30> freezes for like 20-30 secs a time
<pcfreak30> it is version 2.0.3
<keb> what if you kill it, does your system still freeze like that
<pcfreak30> keb: its not the system
<pcfreak30> flock feezes
<pcfreak30> nothing else
<pcfreak30> its equal to not respnding in windoze
<pcfreak30> and does it 5 times a min
<keb> how do you know it is flock and not something that flock depends on
<pcfreak30> well
<pcfreak30> i got the install from getdebs.net
<pcfreak30> manually put in flash
<pcfreak30> and it works like crap
<keb> if you use synaptic or apt-get to install extra stuff, it will be properly integrated into your system
<pcfreak30> um no...
<pcfreak30> if u tryed it ur self
<pcfreak30> its not in the repos
<pcfreak30> or i would have
<keb> i dunno how goot getdebs.net is
<pcfreak30> well they make it easir
<pcfreak30> cause it goes innto the /opts dir by default
<keb> maybe its not in there because it isnt compatible
<pcfreak30> this got put in standard
<keb> you might have to compile it from source to ensure it works right
<pcfreak30> i used the 8.10 version cause its all they had
<pcfreak30> i may try
<pcfreak30> but will do other things first
<pcfreak30> btw
<pcfreak30> does anyone have any clue as to why the ubuntu boot screen refuses to appear on my vizio lcd hd tv
<pcfreak30> ...
<JohnWp> hi, i was wondering what's the easiest way to browse files via smb with xubuntu, im running it in a virtual machine and ive shared the outside files with vmware and ive installed the vmware tools
<Slonkie> Might wanna try gigolo
<JohnWp> i tried googling about but most of its outdated
<pcfreak30> vmware or vbox
<JohnWp> is there a smb sharer gui i can install, i tried looking at Linneighborhood
<JohnWp> but it's not in the repos anymore
<Slonkie> Gigolo
<pcfreak30> man, flock was bugging. now ff is doing it...
<pcfreak30> how can i get my lcd tv to show the ubuntu boot screen
<JohnWp> linkthanks Slonkie
<Slonkie> Applications>System>Remote Filesystems
<Slonkie> or type gigolo in terminal, whatever you prefer :).
<pcfreak30> how can i get my lcd tv to show the ubuntu boot screen? anyone
<Slonkie> Is your lcd tv your primary screen?
<pcfreak30> yes
<pcfreak30> it has a rgb hook up
<JohnWp> Slonkie: can Gigilo do discovery?
<pcfreak30> to my tower
<pcfreak30> so tv = monitor
<pcfreak30> its used for my hd tv as well
<pcfreak30> aka digital cable
<pcfreak30> johwp: dont believe so. i looked at it. no option 4 it
<JohnWp> Slonkie: i found it, and its shared but where in my / is it
<JohnWp> shared to,
<JohnWp> the open button in Gigilo doesn't do anything :(
<JohnWp> says it's connected
<JohnWp> i tried df -h
<JohnWp> to see mounted places, doesn't show up
<Slonkie> sorry JohnWp, i don't have a solution, but i do have the same problem.
<pcfreak30> ok, it seems that the deb had an issue'
<pcfreak30> cause the flock.com version works fine
<solotim> hi, what is the command name of xfce menu editor?
<R1cochet> xfce4-MenuEditor
<solotim> thank you ricochet
<Maxwell2432> My problem: I just installed Xubuntu 9.04 on my new laptop, it's an HP Pavilion dv1000, and for whatever reason, I am unable to connect to a wireless network, but have internet access when I plug it in with an ethernet cable, any ideas?
<solotim> no, system can't find the "xfce4-MenuEditor". I'm using 9.04
<Slonkie> Maxwell2432, what's your wireless card?
<Slonkie> I'm afraid it's Broadcom since it's HP :(
<Maxwell2432> I don't know
<Maxwell2432> I was trying to figure that out earlier, but gave up.
<Slonkie> type lspci
<Maxwell2432> D:
<Slonkie> Should show you it
<Maxwell2432> 06:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<R1cochet> do u have the driver?
<Slonkie> What i expected.. Sorry i don't know the solution, but now you might be able to get help on google.
<Maxwell2432> :(
<Maxwell2432> No, I do not have the driver
<Maxwell2432> well, actually i don't know.
<Firefishe> I'm on a system running xubuntu, ubuntu, and kubuntu (kde 4.2.2).  I'm wanting to boot into xubuntu (xfce4) exclusively, use xfce's desktop, window manager, file manager (thunar)--and have thunar manage *all* file mgmt. issues--but am having problems.  I turned off gnome compatibility, logged back in via kdm's gui login screen, and the x-server was restarted each time.
<Firefishe> I logged in via Failsafe, and   did `startxfce4' on the command line.  Here's the output of the terminal:  http://rafb.net/p/4id4Q231.html
<foogmaa> hmm, I haven't tried that kind of system in a long time
<Firefishe> xfce only, eh?
<foogmaa> I wonder if all the DMs can play together anymore
<Firefishe> yah, tell me about it
<foogmaa> yeah, I'm exclusively Xfce at this point
<Firefishe> xfce is  up, but I have gnome/nautilus icons
<foogmaa> Xubuntu has a lot of Gnome stuff in it
<foogmaa> now that I think about it, Gnome has been messing around with their session manager
<foogmaa> no telling how much stuff they have come up whether you want it or not
<foogmaa> I really don't know, though
<foogmaa> I played around with a minimal system... added xorg and openbox
<foogmaa> and before I knew it, I was adding Thunar and Xfce panel
<foogmaa> so... I realized I was just rebuilding Xubuntu from the ground up :P
<Slonkie> you gotta love firefox eating 1gb of memory for 5 tabs -_-
<Sinister> out of how many ?
<basajaun> hi all
<basajaun> usb ntfs drive still do not mount in 9.04 bug  347034 in lauchpad any ideas?
<Lusule> hey there :) i'm trying to get bitlbee working in irssi in xubuntu, but when i try to connect it says connection refused to local host - i guess this is because i need to restart the daemon but none of the commands relating to xinetd seem to work - what is the command to start the bitlbee daemon?
<pleia2> Lusule: use with care, but these directions might get you on the right track: http://www.chinnodog.com/?p=102
<pleia2> (assuming /etc/init.d/xinetd restart doesn't work magically)
<Lusule> pleia2: says command not found when i try that
<pleia2> oh, probably need to install xinetd :) the directions above say that too
<Lusule> pleia2: thanks i'll have a look - what does xubuntu use as a daemon as standard then?
<pleia2> in this case it's not really an xubuntu thing, it's just how the bitlbee package works
<pleia2> I don't see many packages using xinetd these days, mostly they have their own init scripts in /etc/init.d/
<pleia2> Lusule: hmm, is there an /etc/init.d/bitlbee restart command?
<Lusule> lol
<Lusule> yes
<pleia2> oops :)
<Lusule> does that mean all that faff with xinetd isn't needed?
 * Lusule starts uninstalling
<Lusule> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> looks like, sorry, the bitlbee package has changed a bit between releases, I haven't kept up
<Lusule> :)
<Lusule> ah well, at least it's a simple solution now :)
<pleia2> working, I hope?
<Lusule> well, i'm connected to localhost :)
<pleia2> great! :)
<Lusule> so thanks!
<pleia2> quite welcome
<keb> i got a lot of messages like this when upgrading to 9.04: Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<Nomikos> Just upgraded to 9.04 which worked, but I get a regular terminal instead of a gui on reboot. Suggestions?
<Nomikos> I had once installed Kubuntu-desktop on it, a mention of which briefly flashes during boot (something about "could not start K-Desktop, not the default")
<waan> I've just installed xubuntu and I cannot get the wireless adapter to connect. I have a Linksys WAP45G (BCM4318)
<waan> Checked the hardware drivers and there's nothing in there.
<BCM43> Does anyone know why my xorg.conf would be blank?
<titan_ark> hey :)
<titan_ark> 9.04 looks great!
<basajaun> ntfs usb drives are not read in  9.04 and its driving me crazzy
<basajaun> a bug has been filed in launchpad #347034
<basajaun> I wish to God someone had an Idea before I roll back to another version
<BCM43> basajaun: really?
<BCM43> wtf?
<basajaun> BCM43,   yes been battling with the problem since I installed 9.04
<BCM43> basajaun: that sucks. I'm still struggling to change my xorg.conf
<basajaun> BCM43,  on 9.04 ?
<BCM43> basajaun: no, 8.10
<basajaun> I must be stupid everything was running well in 8.10
<basajaun> oops
<BCM43> lol
<basajaun> what is the problem then BCM43 ?
<BCM43> some idiot decided that there should no longer be an xorg.conf
<basajaun> lol yes
<basajaun> do you have a screen resolution problem?
<BCM43> now, i get artifacting, and the fix requires me to change a non-existent file.
<waan> I'm trying to get my wireless working, it says wpc54g's don't work out of the box so i'm googling like crazy
<titan_ark> :O
<BCM43> waan: http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&message.id=2987
<BCM43> that help at all?
<waan> I'll check it out
 * basajaun curses in seven more or less known languages
<waan> I think that's a bit old, it was working in ubuntu 8.10 before I Just installed the latest xubuntu and I never had to worry about any of that ndiswrapper stuff. Just installed fwcutter and extracted the drivers
<waan> but I don't even see that program in synaptic
<BCM43> use aptitude
<waan> There are some posts on the ubuntu forums regarding jaunty so i'll check those first
<waan> BCM43, what is aptitude?
<BCM43> waan: a command. What are you trying to install?
<waan> A firmware extracter for broadcom chipsets, but I don't even know if I am supposed to do that with the new version
<waan> BCM43, ahh nevermind its b43-fwcutter found it
<BCM43> k
<BCM43> good
<waan> BCM43, ahhhhh now that I am connected to the internet it found the driver to install via "Hardware Drivers" so I should be fine
<BCM43> waan: nice
<waan> I wonder why it wasn't listed there when I was offline, I would have just plugged straight in and installed it instead of worrying about what the problem was @_@
<waan> BCM43, there is no xorg file in 8.10?
<BCM43> waan: no
<waan> Mine had one for 8.10 and 9.40 but they had nothing usefull in them, just default monitor/screen with no settings
<waan> BCM43, so you should be able to just define those sections and make whatever changes you need
<waan> Mostly because settings are automatically configured by the xserver now
<BCM43> nothing at all for me. Idk what to do
<BCM43> i miss xorg.conf :(
<basajaun> ow BCM43  :)
<BSE> aah :D
<BSE> I just understood ubuntu versioning :[
<BCM43> lol
<basajaun> lol
<BSE> well, but I have a problem, Jaunty changed how panel behaves?
<waan> try this it should restore your xorg file, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BSE> I am not able to add there anything :(
<BCM43> now look at debian versioning
 * basajaun looks at the useless usb drives and cracks up
<BCM43> lol
<waan> BCM43, or just "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<waan> I don't really know what "-phigh" does
<BCM43> lol
<waan> also, did enybody else get a notification right after installing, that the language pack is not completely installed?
<keb> waan when you get that notification, click on it and follow instructions, it will go away afterwards
<waan> keb, yeah I am installing the language packs now. There are some files for openoffice too. Any idea why they are needed?
<waan> some stuff they missed out of the release?
<keb> for spell check and stuff
<keb> there was a problem with install taking forever due to language packs, so they may have delayed those until after first bootup
<basajaun> two module-errors at start up
<keb> im speculating, but i was one of those who reported the problem last year for low memory systems
<waan> Ahh ok, thanks for the info. System is all updated now and ready to use
<waan> BCM43, any luck?
<basajaun> just hope a fix comes out I have to split now bye all good luck waan  and BCM43
<basajaun> bye
<duritong> hi
<duritong> so I updated
<artistxe> hey
<duritong> an I was hit by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127373 as well
<artistxe> uhhhh. no
<duritong> as well I can't figure out how I can edit the menu, as my customized menu got lost during the update (the old xml file is still in the .config) anybody knows anything?
<artistxe> duritong : first. trying to find it in the new settings manager. but there is a setting to let xfce manage your desktop. also. are you SURE you are not logged into a gnome session ?
<artistxe> as far as losing any info during the update, you did do a backup ?
<duritong> artistxe: I changed the session to xfce and I have the menu and everything
<duritong> and I can't find it in the new settings manager
<duritong> where should the menu editing be?
<artistxe> hmmm. I remember going directly to a file somewhere and deleting the entries manually
<artistxe> still trying to find everything again from my previous version
<artistxe> duritong : which menu ( maybe window-list) or do you mean the desktop menu ?
<duritong> well in general the xfce menu
<duritong> so I assume the desktop-menu
<duritong> ahhh
<artistxe> there is an app called alacarte to edit menus
<duritong> yeah but this one edits the wrong menu
<duritong> any changes to this menu won't be respected by xfce
<artistxe> checking it right now
<artistxe> hmmm
<duritong> artistxe: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<artistxe> seeing that bug in listed on other forums as well
<artistxe> duritong, yes. that is file I was speaking of. to edit anything manually is the best way imo
<duritong> I can change the location of the menu file using right click on the menu and then properties
<duritong> however choosing the old format will fail
<artistxe> erg.
<duritong> so I assume I have to change to the new format
<artistxe> having an issue myself here. trying to see if I can get 3d acceleration from my vid card or I may end up reverting to 8.10
<duritong> mine is working fine
<duritong> well starting of compiz got lost, but that isn't that annoying
<artistxe> duritong. I have one of the ATI cards that is no longer supported , but I am the type to (usually with success) find a workaround
<duritong> hmm yeah ati cards suck
<artistxe> yes. but I bought this laptop for my girl and did not want her stuck with windows
<duritong> I can understand that
<artistxe> everything works fine excepting applications like Google Earth or 3d games which we don't use anyway
<artistxe> but. I do want to use certain applications fullscreen
<tingle> hi, since i installed 9.04 i cant maximize windows anymore whit alt+f5 what was normally default in the previous release. Could someone point me in the right direction to set the shortcut again?
<artistxe> settings manager > keyboard maybe
<zerothis> I have a borderless window that can be dragged (no resize, min/maximise/close) somewhere and need it for a presentation. How can I move it back on screen?
<BSE> zerothis: huh? what somewhere means?
<titan_ark_> .
<zerothis> its not in alt+tab, not in windows list, not on screen. its 'missing'
<BSE> ah :(
<BSE> not even little part of it is visible?
<zerothis> BSE: good point. no, I checked the edges and corners of my screens, not even a pixel for dragging.
<BSE> and it just disapeared, or opened "away" already?
<BSE> if opened, maybe in some config file there is wrong position :/
<BSE> or you have another screen, just not visible [I had the problem before when I was on windows - dual display without second monitor]
<zerothis> I have VGA-0 left of DVI-0. there is an S-Video on my card that;'s never worked, but I just got jaunty few days ago, all xrandr it off and see what happens opened away already. a config file would be standard, this is a 'Christian' app, standards are apperently un-Christian :)
<kromar> what append to disk manager? cant find it anymore since i upgraded to 9.04
<forces> saluton
<nahoJ> hey all. did a fresh install of xubuntu 9.04 and my sound card seems to not work, any ideas? in mixer it says intel 82801db-ich4
<pcfreak30> could anyone help me get the boot logo to appear on a vizip lcd hd tv...
<pcfreak30> vizio*
<pcfreak30> anyone??
<tingle> hi, since i installed 9.04 i cant maximize windows anymore whit alt+f5 what was normally default in the previous release. Could someone point me in the right direction to set the shortcut again?
<charlie-tca> Maximize windows should be Alt+F10; see the shortcuts in Applications -> Settings > Window Manager
<charlie-tca> Some stuff got moved and re-arranged to comply closer to freedesktop.org standards
<tingle> charlie-tca: ty
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Idespnnr> pcfreak30: the issue with a boot logo not on your TV is probably because of a resolution your TV doesnt support
<ZeZu> where is the network / wireless panel in xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> ZeZu: upper right in the panel. Same as Ubuntu
<ZeZu> ok
<pcfreak30> how do i change the resolution of the boot logo
<ZeZu> usplash.conf then redo initramfs
<charlie-tca> modify /etc/usplash.conf
<pcfreak30> ok thats odd
<pcfreak30> my boot logo wont come up\
<pcfreak30> but the resolution is set correctly
<pcfreak30> oh, um where does apt put source packages
<pcfreak30> where does apt put source packages
<jek2bd> for those with laptops with volume control issues in jaunty you can add xfc4-mixer to your panel and if you mouse over it you can then adjust volume with scroll wheel (right side of track pad on mine) I have no idea why the volume controls are disabled
<jek2bd> how do I find out what number a given key combo like fn+ rightarrow is so I can then enter said number in /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants and even if I change something here will it change what a given key is mapped to?
<jek2bd> all asleep?
<charlie-tca> Maybe nobody knows the answer
<Slonkie> Anyone experiencing that listen music player wont open when one double clicks an .mp3 file (Listen is set to defaut for this, and nothing else opens)
<jek2bd> the mapping to my volume keys broke when I upgraded to jaunty I'm just trying to fix that possibly by forcing the key combo (whatever number that maps to I've no idea how to find out) to map to what it was / what I want it to be...
<vinnl> Slonkie, nope, I don't use Listen... Could you try opening it from a terminal window and see if it produces any output there?
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: yes, there is a bug on it.
<jek2bd> I had that happen with listen when I didn't have all the codecs loaded
<Slonkie> Okay charlie-tca.
<Slonkie> vinnl, may i ask which mediaplayer you use?
<vinnl> Slonkie, Music Player Daemon, but that really isn't for everyone :P
<Slonkie> Okay. :)
<vinnl> I've used a lot though, I remember I quite liked Rhythmbox, and Banshee as well but that's quite heavy. Quod Libet is decent too
<Slonkie> yeah i don't really like those. Listen or Amarok i prefer
<vinnl> Heh, long live freedom of choice :)
<psychic> i have a message when i start my computer it says no exec line in session file xfce4 is that because i updgraded to 9.04???
<charlie-tca> yes, psychic
<psychic> how do i fix it?
<psychic> or make it stop telling me that if its not needed?
<charlie-tca> Change .dmrc in your /home to xfce
<psychic> how do i get there?
<psychic> terminal or somthing
<charlie-tca> right now it should be ~/.drmc has Session=xfce4
<charlie-tca> open places, your name,
<vinnl> psychic, in Thunar, press Ctrl+H to show hidden files
<charlie-tca> then cursor down to .dmrc
<charlie-tca> double-click it to edit it.
<psychic> it looks like this in the file
<psychic> Desktop]
<psychic> Session=xfce4
<charlie-tca> Yes, change it to Session=xfce
<psychic> [Desktop]
<psychic> Session=xfce4
<psychic> o ok
<charlie-tca> Then save the file. Next time you log in, the error should be gone
<psychic> ok
<psychic> anyone know how to fix display probs
<psychic> i am stuck in max of 800x600
<psychic> i need 1024x768
<psychic> and display doesn't exist in the menu
<charlie-tca> You don't have Applications -> Settings -> Display?
<psychic> nah
<psychic> i lost it as i was trying to manualy config it but it didnt matter because even wwhen i had it in settings it didnt help
<charlie-tca> Select recovery mode from the Grub menu, then select XFix .
<psychic> hmm thats what caused the prob in the first palce
<psychic> and does failsafe have somthing to do with this problem in any likelyness
<charlie-tca> what is "failsafe?
<psychic> i dont know it says something about it when i start up
<jek2bd> xfce4-display-settings is the program just run it in bash
<psychic> thought it was like safe mode in windows
<psychic> it stil dont go higher then 800x600
<psychic> thanks tho now i know that command
<psychic> ey jek2bd whats up back again
<psychic> i didnt even realise who was typing
<jek2bd> not much
<jek2bd> found where keys are mapped to numbers controlling vol but no idea what the number is for my keys I want LOL
<psychic> u know just as u left the room i thought i found somthing that would fix ur audio inconvience
<psychic> brb
<jek2bd> jek2bd = just enough knowledge 2 be dangerous
<psychic> u know how to get to the menu of items that start with your computer
<psychic> ?
<jek2bd> yes I think its in settings
<psychic> yea
<psychic> i found 2 that get me there
<psychic> go there unlock and then click the audio ones
<psychic> theres a few
<jek2bd> thanks I'll try that
<psychic> its called services
<psychic> go to it
<psychic> it should work for u
<jek2bd> ok I found sessions and startup is there a different one?
<jek2bd> there
<psychic> services is what i use
<vinnl> jek2bd, Services is under System
<psychic> yea thanks
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Services
<jek2bd> thanks vinnl
 * charlie-tca too slow again
<psychic> ***not pro enough in this
<jek2bd> I have all the audio services enabled from last night stumbled upon it and still no volume keys working
<psychic> how u do that star thing
<psychic> hmm
<psychic> i'll look for somthing brb
<psychic> are u using the right device in sound properties
<charlie-tca> jek2bd: when you right-click the volume control in the panel, left-click properties, try selecting different things under mixer control
<psychic> he doesn't have it in panel
<charlie-tca> rather, mixer track
<jek2bd> who knows it adjusts my volume when I slide the slider with the mixer window open and neither of the two options give me make the volume keys on my keyboard work
<charlie-tca> then it needs to be added?
<psychic> yea thats should be in the mixer properties
<psychic> right?
<jek2bd> I have it in panel now as a launcher and if I put my mouse over the icon I can adjust it using the equiv of the scroll wheel (right side of my track pad)
<charlie-tca> They probably need to be added to Applications -> Settings -> Keyboard; shortcuts
<psychic> i dont know how to config that stuff
<psychic> i dont need to know yet tho
<jek2bd> ok I'll play with that. it doesn't work now so it can't get worse LOL
<charlie-tca> All you do is open it, click add, tell it what to do, hit the key you want it assigned to.
<jek2bd> ok but I don't want to launch a program I want to perform an action within a program
<jek2bd> the add dialog opens a file browser for the command or script you want to launch with that hotkey
<charlie-tca> Yes, you just tell it that, but I don't know the commands for volume. It should be like volume=au0 for off?
<charlie-tca> You don't have to put a program name in, you can put just a command to be performed
<jek2bd> my mute button works its the up/down vol that broke :)
<charlie-tca> You do have to use a valid command, which I don't know
<jek2bd> ok where is the command to increase volume is there a man page for it apropos volume is mostly about disks and there's one entry for xfc4-mixer and it's man page doesn't show a flag for schooching the vol one way or the other
<jek2bd> info xfce4-mixer isn't any more helpful than the man page was its cookie cutter.
<charlie-tca> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<charlie-tca> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jek2bd> frustrated at having to do that since it was working before and jaunty broke it
<charlie-tca> It is just because there are so many changes with Xfce 4.6
<kara> How do I add thunderbird icon to the main bar, next to my firefox icon?
<charlie-tca> Add a launcher to the panel for thunderbird
<kara> ah ok, I will try and figure that out. THanks for the tip
<dpnux> App finder would help :)
<vinnl> kara, right click the panel, select Add New Item, then Launcher. Then open Applications->Accessories->Appfinder and drag Thunderbird to the left pane of the launcher dialog (you can remove the existing item in that pane)
<charlie-tca> You can get all the information for the launcher from /usr/share/applications/thunderbird
<vinnl> (And yes, that process should, and will, be easier ;-)
<jek2bd> kara icons are un usr/shar/pixmaps so you can find them if you're still running 8.10
<charlie-tca> vinnl: does that work now?
<Slonkie> yes
<vinnl> charlie-tca, only to the launcher dialog, not to the panel itself :(
<charlie-tca> Oh, I see!
<kara> Thanks a lot guys! I am used to regular ubuntu where everything is stupid simple... it's a little harder to figure out here lol.
<vinnl> Yeah this is what I've found to be the hardest part of Xubuntu...
<kara> Ah that worked perfectly! Thanks so much guys. This is why I love the Linux community.
<vinnl> ^.^
<Slonkie> :-D
<BSE> hmm, I am not able to add governor to the panel
<BSE> and it changed back the application menu and I forgot where I changed it :D
<BSE> it changed - upgrade to jaunty
<charlie-tca> BSE: what changed back?
<charlie-tca> The menu formats are different for Jaunty, so the 8.10 configuration files don't work with it
<BSE> yeah, thats probably it
<BSE> but I am not able to find where to set it again as I want:(
<charlie-tca> There is no menu editor now. Perhaps http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu  will help?
<BSE> charlie-tca: I would kiss, you, but probably youll not appreciate a kiss from man :D
<charlie-tca> You're right. Just a hug will do.
 * BSE hugs charlie-tca 
<BSE> :)
 * charlie-tca thanks BSE and hugs him back
<dpnux> guys, how to detect the correct nvidia driver? i am using 420Go.
<dpnux> never mind, I found some info on Nvidia Website.
<BSE> hmm, shouldnt driver pack detect it automatic?
<charlie-tca> depends on the version of Xubuntu
<dpnux> yes, but there are 3 driver version but it lead to 96.xx driver
<dpnux> charlie-tca: Jaunty, mate.
<charlie-tca> I normally pick the latest version, but on my old cards, I only get 96 showing, too
<dpnux> I just move from ubuntu to clean xubuntu which is very fast for my old laptop.
<charlie-tca> That's good to hear
<pcfreak30> how do u compile source packages with apt
<pcfreak30> like if i downloaded the source, then modified it
<pcfreak30> how could i hae apt compile and build
<pcfreak30> have*
<charlie-tca> I would say "google" for that one
<pcfreak30> tried
<charlie-tca> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=custom&ct=res&cd=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FCompilingEasyHowTo&ei=ELn0SbfyB5estgfshci9Dw&usg=AFQjCNFUcmZlTA48SfHThifCbgIPZ6AkfA
<charlie-tca> Or, to say it simpler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<kaleb> I am making this xubuntu computer for the kids and I am wanting to remove all programs from the application list except the ones they are going to use. How would I go about that?
<kaleb> Like I want to remove, system and other
<charlie-tca> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu would probably help with that
<nom_> in xubuntu 9.04 I change my display resolution to 1024X768 but each time I log back in its changed back to 800x600
<nom_> how do I fix that
<kaleb> Thanks Charlie
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<BCM43> I have a 82830 CGC and I am getting huge amounts of artifacts. Solution here: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61433 involves editing xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> If you add the sections you need to xorg.conf, Xubuntu should use it.
<BCM43> charlie-tca, k, thanks
<nom_> charlie-tca,  how do I add a section to xorg.conf?
<charlie-tca> edit it using gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nom_> Where is the image used as background on the login screen? I would love to use it as my wallpaper its very beautiful
<charlie-tca> look in /usr/share/gdm
<charlie-tca> Yup, /usr/share/gdm/themes/Xubuntu-jaunty , I think
<kio5> I installed xbuntu on an old Dell Optiplex and I'm getting the dreaded no network devices available. http://paste.ubuntu.com/158803/ anyone have any suggestions to help a newb out?
<charlie-tca> The card is detected, what does "ifconfig" tell you?
<charlie-tca> nm, I see it now
<charlie-tca> nm, I see it now
<kio5> I have the syslog handy too if your interested.
<charlie-tca> No, it won't help me. I don't know how to get it to show up.
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone will, give them a chance
<kio5> Ok, thanks for looking into it.
<psychic> whos still here
<psychic> ???
<psychic> i fixed my display...!!
<charlie-tca> Great!
<psychic> yea
<charlie-tca> how?
<psychic> i finaly got it 4 days now
<edbin> hi tedious
<psychic> it's in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806835&page=2
<tedious> hello
<psychic> hello tedious
<tedious> I just installed Xubuntu 9.04, and now every time I try to go into Second Life, my laptop shuts off within a couple of minutes.  this only happens with Second Life.  Any ideas on how to keep this from happening?
<tedious> hello, psychic
<psychic> need help?
<tedious> yes, please
<psychic> o i see
<psychic> i'm not sure on that one
<edbin> nor me - totally at a loss
<edbin> i have a clean install
<edbin> it works fine
<psychic> so i'll tell u what i tell everyone u might be able to get ur answer in #ubuntu channel
<tedious> oky, thanks, I'll try that
<psychic> be persistant
<byteframe> Upon installing jaunty, updating, I then install either the 96.XX or 173.XX nvidia proprietary driver, and xfce doesnt start up. I get a blue screen, mouse pointer, and nothing starts up (panel, desktop, etc). I CAN bring up the run dialog by hitting control f-2, and the nvidia driver is working (fast move/resize). How do I debug the xfce desktop?
<psychic> they will send u here
<tedious> okay :)
<psychic> alt f2
<psychic> xfdesktop might work
<psychic> run it
<charlie-tca> Sound like it is the proprietary driver, not the desktop
<psychic> o
<psychic> and this is how i learn
<charlie-tca> If you don't install it, everything works?
<edbin> have you tried running xfce4-panel?
<byteframe> Yes
<byteframe> panel works, but things are weird.
<byteframe> The shutdown button just asks to close the panel.
<byteframe> The whole xsession doesnt seem to be starting
<byteframe> I should try a non automatic login, but it defaintly happens as a result of the nvidia driver.
<edbin> ok
<charlie-tca> Yes, try the automatic login and add your comments to the bug report, please
<charlie-tca> rather, no auto login,
<edbin> if you have just started the panel, you will need to log off from applications menu
<charlie-tca> bug 351293
<edbin> the panel will then start automatically
<byteframe> charlie-tca, ah nice, thanks for the bug tip
<charlie-tca> Thanks for commenting
<byteframe> Word.
<byteframe> Slackware forever.
<lyml> heya, i just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my eee 700, however it is running a bit slow so I wonder if it is possible to migrate to xubuntu while still keeping the netbook goodies (drivers, launcher, battery settings etc etc) to squeeze a bit better performance out of it?
<psychic> what is the best performing 9.04 setup i can do
<psychic> is there a theme
<psychic> ?
<demon_> nice work guys 9.04 looks f*** nice
<tedious> I am having trouble with my laptop overheating and shutting off when I am in Second Life since I installed xubuntu 9.04.  can anyone tell me how to adjust my fan speed?
<psychic> another trouble uh oh'
<demon_> tedious,  lol i am not here to judge but dont you have a real life :D
<psychic> what is second life?
<demon_> a game
<psychic> like a safe mode?
<demon_> online
<psychic> oo
<psychic> ok
<demon_> so you can live a second live
<demon_> to be what ever you want
<psychic> hm
<charlie-tca> psychic: A plain background uses the least resources
<charlie-tca> Also, no compiz or compositor
<psychic> i thought so as far as themes tho is there one in 9.04.. that is least consuming to ram?
<psychic> how do i turn that stuff off
<psychic> ?
<demon_> yes but you need 196 min for the compositor
<charlie-tca> I don't know, Have not tested them.
<demon_> they are turn off
<demon_> on* sorry
<tedious> demon_ : yes, I do, thank you, but as my fiance is four thousand miles away, it is the opnly way we get to dance together for the moment...
<charlie-tca> Settings -> desktop
<charlie-tca> image NONE
<demon_> lol tedious  mine is 3000km :)
<psychic> aww
<psychic> now thats ok by  me
<tedious> so demon_ : so you need Second Life too then
<psychic> lol
<demon_> tedious,  to just a plane ticket :D
<tedious> but now I can't stay in more than a minute or two before overheating
<demon_> tedious,  its the flash
<demon_> that is the problem that is overheating the CPU
<demon_> have you ever played this game on linux??
<tedious> what I do about it?
<tedious> yes, it ran fine in 8.10
<psychic> u know i heard someone mention a program tht was eting up 3 gigs of ram and 4 gigs of swap lol
<demon_> flash 10?
<demon_> try opera tedious
<demon_> maybe will heat up less with it
<knome> psychic, that's called windows on vmware with unlimited resources
<tedious> Second Life is not over browser it's a stand alone application
<demon_> lol nice nick knome
<knome> demon_, thanks.
<knome> demon_, thanks for the nice comment earlier also. :P
<demon_> for the xubuntu??
<knome> demon_, yeah.
<demon_> yeah
<demon_> soooooooooooooo manyyyyyyyyyy things to choooooooose
<demon_> i can make it the way i like it and its small and i dont need e17 just xfce
<demon_> :)
<psychic> yea thats right
<psychic> whats it do
<demon_> knome, here comes the big test if this works i will LOVE IT
<knome> demon_, right :P
<demon_> nope
<demon_> didnt pass the test
<demon_> :(
<knome> demon_, what is what you are talking about?
<demon_> i cant use my web cam
<knome> what is its model?
<demon_> v4l2
<demon_> aaaaaaa model
<demon_> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:0929 Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Pro
<knome> which logitech?
<demon_> labtec webcam pro
<knome> d'oh, right.
<demon_> :)
<demon_> there are some UVC or smt like that drivers but dunno
<knome> "This webcam is supported by gspca_zc3xx driver."
<demon_> doesnt work mate
<demon_> i have tryed with amsn
<demon_> knome,  can you help with it
<knome> not really.
<knome> i have little experience on hardware in general.
<knome> i usually just read and test what others have done and successed in.
<knome> demon_, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<demon_> sudo apt-get install xawtv
<demon_> will this help?
<knome> no idea.
<demon_> lol
<knome> you always can try
<demon_> lol
<psychic> whats the run command  for audio?
<psychic> colume
<psychic> now i'm having that problem
<demon_> knome,  still doesnt work
<knome> demon_, sorry to hear.
<knome> demon_, maybe somebody can help you at some point. i'm sure it is possible to get it working.
<Gartral1> how do i adjust gamma in jaunty xubuntu?
<Gartral1> using an intel gfx card
<Gartral1> lspci | grep VGA gives: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=367663
<lukinfore> wat that been fixed in ubuntu version?
<lukinfore> current is 0.7.5-4ubuntu2
<likemindead> Anyone loving/hating ext4?
<demon_> nope
<likemindead> demon_, are you using ext4?
<demon_> lemme see
<likemindead> It's not the default option. You'd have to manually choose it at install.
<demon_> nope 3
<demon_> i like 3 its the best
<BSE> I was thinking about it, read huge flame in bugging zone, and decided it is not necessary :)
<likemindead> I have a couple of friends who've been using it since Thursday. They're loving it. Boot times from 13-20 seconds.
<likemindead> I actually just forgot when I installed Xubuntu 9.04 Beta. ;-(
<BSE> I am not doing filesystem intensive work and I am booting once per day :P
<likemindead> Well, even with ext3, my old 1.8GHz Celeron/2GB RAM desktop is booting running _very_ nicely with Xubuntu 9.04. ^_^
<BSE> same here :) with new low-end laptop
 * likemindead is away: BBL -- Zombies
#xubuntu 2010-04-26
<robertzaccour> does anyone know how to get skype workin right in xubuntu? skype works right i mean the audio settings ain't right though. can't get the voice capture going
<robertzaccour> and i really prefer xfce over gnome because i don't believe in "evolution integration" linux isn't about integration.
<robertzaccour> anyone here?
<robertzaccour> anyone know how to get audio capture working in xfce?
<robertzaccour> am i in the wrong channel?
<robertzaccour> anyone know how to get audio capture working in audio settings? i need to use skype
<datz> robertzaccour: I had/have the same problem with ubuntu...
<robertzaccour> datz, its xubuntu i have the problem in
<lighta> state your issue ?
<robertzaccour> lighta, i don't know how to adjust audio capture in xubuntu. in ubuntu gnome it was right there in volume settings, but it seems hidden in xfce
<lighta> robertzaccour, try xfce4-mixer
<lighta> you can add it on panel right clik add element mixer
<robertzaccour> lighta, ok thanks
<robertzaccour> i prefer xfce over gnome because gnome has evolution integrated. i don't think software should be integrated, too risky and thats one of the things i dislike about windows
<lighta> not really english what u mean by integrated ?
<lighta> all in one ?
<robertzaccour> lighta, i mean the desktop is dependent on it being installed. if you purge evolution, all that boots up is a wallpaper
<robertzaccour> whereas not integrated would be if evolution crashed, its just an application crash that doesn't affect everything else
<lighta> oh I see =), did your audio configuration fine now ?
<robertzaccour> capture or capture 1?
<robertzaccour> which should i enable?
<lighta> I would like to have an equalizer too, but dunno where to found one
<robertzaccour> there's also digital mic
<lighta> what you want input or mic ?
<robertzaccour> lighta, my laptop has built in mic
<robertzaccour> there is also digital mic in the options to add
<lighta> oh right, I only put the first one up myself
<lighta> working fine for skype
<robertzaccour> capture not capture 1 right?
<lighta> (just that I don't have a regular mic :(; using headphone as mic right now)
<lighta> yes
<lighta> capture
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<Zenthor> Anyone know why 10.04RC boots (most of the time) to a white screen requiring many reboots until it boots normal? 9.10 did not have this problem.
<robertzaccour> i just installed xubuntu, and my disc and usb devices aren't being shown
<robertzaccour> i didn't have this problem with gnome
<robertzaccour> any ideas?
<robertzaccour> is this an xfce bug?
<robertzaccour> i just installed xubuntu, and my disc and usb devices aren't being shown
<robertzaccour> any ideas?
<Aquina> As usual try lspci and see the logs in /var/log that usually helps alot.
<robertzaccour> how do i change the panel colors?
<robertzaccour> how do i use a picture i saved as a wallpaper?
<robertzaccour> i figured it out :)
<RottDawg> newb needing help... I built this http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1 a couple years ago and now for some reason it won't boot all the way... stops at busybox v1.1.3 with a (initramfs) prompt?  I have a ton of data that I need to get to?  Any help would be appreciated
<psycho_oreos> judging by the date its an old howto
<RottDawg> It has been getting updates over the years   thats just what I started with
<psycho_oreos> and now you're stuck with 7.04 with it booting to busybox?
<robertzaccour> how do i reset the panels?
<psycho_oreos> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<robertzaccour> like to the way they were originally
<psycho_oreos> ahh I dunno
<RottDawg> can I try to reinstall or will that destroy the data that I have on there?
<robertzaccour> how do i restore xfce panel defaults?
<psycho_oreos> it might destroy your data on there
<LinuxGuy2009> Would anyone be so kind as to email me a copy of /isolinux/splash.png from the live CD if it contains one so I dont have to download the whole ISO to get that. Im working on a community project that boots all the buntus from a single dvd and I need the splash image if anyone feels like helping.
<robertzaccour> just installed xubuntu today and lovin it :)
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: Feel like helping me dude?
<robertzaccour> people say you can't tell the difference from gnome with a 64 bit system, but i can :)
<robertzaccour> LinuxGuy2009, whats up?
<robertzaccour> its a lot more snappier than gnome :)
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: Did you read my post above?
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: ImageBin /isolinux/splash.png from the live CD
<robertzaccour> LinuxGuy2009, no
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: Could you do that for me?
<robertzaccour> i don't see anything, i just got here
<robertzaccour> oops sorry i'll check
<LinuxGuy2009> Would anyone be so kind as to email me a copy of /isolinux/splash.png from the live CD if it contains one so I dont have to download the whole ISO to get that. Im working on a community project that boots all the buntus from a single dvd and I need the splash image if anyone feels like helping.
<robertzaccour> LinuxGuy2009, whats that?
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats what?
<robertzaccour> it said no such file or directory
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: On the CD there is no file?
<robertzaccour> oh i didn't check
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour:  All the other buntus have one.
<robertzaccour> brb
<LinuxGuy2009> k
<robertzaccour> LinuxGuy2009, what folder is it in?
<LinuxGuy2009> /isolinux/splash.png
<LinuxGuy2009> http://imagebin.org/
<robertzaccour> LinuxGuy2009, how am i supposed to find that?
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: look on the cd
<robertzaccour> i used a usb flash to install
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok  thanks anyways
<robertzaccour> how do i search for it?
<robertzaccour> yw
<LinuxGuy2009> Ubuntu and Kubuntu have one and I just figured xubuntu has one too.
<robertzaccour> xubuntu took only 6 minutes to install
<LinuxGuy2009> wow thats fast
<robertzaccour> yeah
<LinuxGuy2009> How big is the iso anyways 700MB?
<robertzaccour> a poop takes longer than that
<LinuxGuy2009> lol
<robertzaccour> over 600
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> guess ill just download it
<robertzaccour> the iso took like 5 minutes to download
<robertzaccour> so it took within 20 minutes to download, mount, and install
<LinuxGuy2009> dang you must have a rocket connection
<robertzaccour> 16MB
<robertzaccour> and people say you can't tell the difference from gnome on a 64 bit system, i can
<robertzaccour> everything opens faster
<robertzaccour> oh and the xubuntu devs know how to make a theme. sorry gnome and kde
<robertzaccour> how do i update my grub script? i know how to in gnome but not xfce
<_Techie_> how do you mean?
<robertzaccour> in gnome its gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<robertzaccour> but what in xfce?
<_Techie_> umm, im not sure about the xfce4 text editor, i use nano for all my editing needs
<Sysi> mousepad
<robertzaccour> oh i have an idea
<robertzaccour> install gnome, update grub, then purge gnome. would that work?
<_Techie_> itd be a long way about doing it
<robertzaccour> do you know of a way?
<_Techie_> use mousepad
<Sysi> replace gedit with mousepad for your command in gnome
<robertzaccour> thanks Sysi
<robertzaccour> any way to fix this? http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/Screenshot-4.png?t=1272265486
<Sysi> didi you click the button?
<robertzaccour> Sysi, yes
<robertzaccour> and it just popped up again after appearing to download updates
<Sysi> to terminal: gksudo update-manager
<robertzaccour> Sysi, its updated thats the first thing i did after
<Sysi> i use apt-get for updating
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<robertzaccour> if part of it says ign is that bad?
<Sysi> ign?
<robertzaccour> i'll pastebin it brb
<robertzaccour> http://pastebin.com/WeYxHuP2
<_Techie_> ign is short for ignored
<robertzaccour> _Techie_, is that bad?
<_Techie_> no, those parts are disabled by default
<robertzaccour> _Techie_, so i should just wait it out and update my way out of it?
<_Techie_> i guess so
<Sysi> upgrade don't install all updates
<Sysi> dist-upgrade does
<_Techie_> and to relieve the stress - http://uploads.ungrounded.net/285000/285267_ultimateshowdown.swf
<robertzaccour> _Techie_, no updates available
<Sysi> so, there isn't updates
<_Techie_> and by the output you gave us, it looks like the authentication problem has been resolved
<robertzaccour> _Techie_, how come the pop up still comes up?
<_Techie_> not sure, but it doenst seem to be having trouble
<robertzaccour> _Techie_, so i should just ignore it and maybe try a fresh install tomorrow?
<_Techie_> up to you
<Sysi> graphical things just don't always work
<Sysi> it can work after reboot (non-linuxish)
<_Techie_> thats an idea
<Sysi> lucid isn't officially stable yet :)
<robertzaccour> xkill fixed it :)
<robertzaccour> Sysi, i haven't used a stable by default distro since jaunty. the last 2 required bug fixes i had to research
<robertzaccour> counting lucid
<robertzaccour> ubutnu distros i mean
<Sysi> karmic was never stable for me
<robertzaccour> i had to remove gnome-power-manager in karmic
<robertzaccour> and sometimes i had to shut down and drain the power to get usb devices and discs to be recognized
<robertzaccour> goin to sleep
<robertzaccour> later yall
<choi> hello
<mikubuntu> guys is it ok for me to run my browser while i'm upgrading my distro from karmic to lucid?
<mikubuntu> can it mess up my upgrade?
<moetunes> ii should be fine
<moetunes> it*
<mikubuntu> :) thx
<moetunes> np :]
<mikubuntu> this att dsl lite connection is SO SLOW, the term says its downloading at 80 kb/s .. dl speeds are sposed to be at least 256 with this plan .. pisses me OFF
<moetunes> heh - it might be the server tho...
<mikubuntu> you think the server could be that slow?
<moetunes> if it's busy it might be
<moetunes> "might"
<mikubuntu> could be, but this connection is slow no matter where i go or download, and i'd rather hate att than the o/s community
<mikubuntu> prolly should have done a fresh install, but i din't feel like backing everything up
<moetunes> if it's slow everywhere then ...
<mikubuntu> omg, more tornadoes on the news .. hate tornadoes
<mikubuntu> whats the hot topic here today
<_Techie_> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<mikubuntu> sex is the hot topic everywhere isn't it?
<_Techie_> pretty much
<mikubuntu> i'm waiting for the open source version
<mikubuntu> :)
<_Techie_> xD
<Sysi> they did that in norway
<mikubuntu> huh?
<Sysi> paying became illegal, so free
<mikubuntu> really, they made paying illegal in norway?
<Sysi> paying about sex
<mikubuntu> who knew
<_Techie_> here its illegal to profit from someone elses sex
<mikubuntu> you're in norway techie?
<_Techie_> no, NZ
<TheSheep> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Techie_> SHEEP!!
<mikubuntu> oops, sry
<mikubuntu> you woke the sleeping sheep
<mikubuntu> at least it wasn't the sleepg tiger
<Sysi> x-ot is dead, this is used when there isn't anything proper
<mikubuntu> i just took a girl to the airport last week in miami, she was going to auckland
<_Techie_> cool
<_Techie_> ima  5 hour drive from aucks
<mikubuntu> god, this upgrade is only at 21% been 40 mins already
<mikubuntu> anybody have anything good or bad to say about lucid?  haven't really read too much about new features, just felt like upgrading and trying it out
<Sysi> very fast
<mikubuntu> nice
<_Techie_> it will never take the place where jaunty is in my heart
<mikubuntu> noticeable difference then, from karmic?
<mikubuntu> but will it take the place on your hard drive?
<_Techie_> on my alternative drive maybe
<mikubuntu> :)
<_Techie_> i nver have that plugged in though
<mikubuntu> are you on the water in nz?  surf?
<mikubuntu> or inland
<_Techie_> coast
<_Techie_> New Plymouth, Taranaki to be precise
<_Techie_> west cpoast of the north island
<mikubuntu> nice, such a beautiful country
<_Techie_> yeah
<mikubuntu> i'll look at it on google ... i'm from panama, and i go to pan and costa rica a lot .. also beautiful, more snakes
<_Techie_> no snakes here
<_Techie_> no extremely deadly spiders either
<_Techie_> however our internet sucks
<mikubuntu> cant find taranaki in new plymouth is it west or east of strandon?
<mikubuntu> your internet can't suck as bad as the states
<_Techie_> wanna bet
<mikubuntu> a nickel, then
<_Techie_> you guys got ADSL 2+ support in each exchange?
<_Techie_> coz we dont yet
<mikubuntu> i have att 's slowest dsl 'lite' connection, $20 US/month, and so slow its the worst
<mikubuntu> might as well be dial up
<mikubuntu> how much do you pay, and whats your speeds .. mine is sposed to be 256 minimum down, and its downloading at 80 kb/s right now
<mikubuntu> in europe and japan they are surfing at warp speeds
<_Techie_> well i pay $54 NZD per month for line speed down and 128k up
<_Techie_> my line speed down is about 1 megabit per second
<_Techie_> and im lucky if i can get a download goign at that
<mikubuntu> how does nzd compare to usd?
<_Techie_> umm
<_Techie_> 1 New Zealand dollar = 0.7194 U.S. dollars   accordign to google
<mikubuntu> ya, you are paying a lot then
<mikubuntu> about twice what i pay, but you have much faster connection
<_Techie_> yeah right
<_Techie_> whats your base price without any data?
<mikubuntu> its just a straight $20/month
<mikubuntu> you have data surcharges?
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> we pay about $30 base which covers the plan and speeds
<_Techie_> and we pay $1.02 per gig
<mikubuntu> OMG!  thats the big fight over here, all the big isps want to charge for 'high volume' users, and throttle traffic .. its a big deal thats getting workd out this year hopefully, while the democrats are in control .. under bush it was let the corporations do whatever they want to do
<mikubuntu> 28% on upgrade .. arrggghhhhhhhh
<ablomen> can't you guys organize a protest or something like that? over here (the netherlands) bandwith caps and traffic limits (mostly) died out around 2002 or something like that
<ablomen> when one started to do that the rest followed very quickly
<k0ala> when is the new version of xubuntu releasing?
<rshakin> hey ppl
<rshakin> who is alive ?
<psycho_oreos> you
<rshakin> yeah... thats for sure
<_Techie_> im aolove... i hope
<rshakin> !wacom
<rshakin> is there any kind of writing recognition in ubuntu
<rshakin> i saw only cell writer but that really sucks
<TheSheep> rshakin: no, there is sadly no writing recognition for linux
<ablomen> not true, lemme google
<ablomen> rshakin, oh
<ablomen> lol
<TheSheep> ablomen: I did a pretty extensive research some year ago
<ablomen> TheSheep, http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/120867 << cellwriter, but rshakin already tried that i guess
<TheSheep> yes
<rshakin> ok, anyone ran linux on a hptc4200
<rshakin> btw google search did not turn up any good results
<ablomen> rshakin, http://www.handhelds.org/projects/xscribble.html << you could try this
<ablomen> does not look high-tech but maybe it works
<rshakin> ok, found something that might work called rosetta... it's too late to mess with it right now i am going to see if i can compile it next couple of days
<rshakin> i am going to see if i can port it
<dekroning> hi
<dekroning> for some reason my X window manager changed from :0 to :1  how could this be possible?
<psycho_oreos> there's another instance of xorg running on :0 or a lock
<dekroning> there is no :0 running
<dekroning> how can i see if :0 has a lock?
<psycho_oreos> look for lock files
<psycho_oreos> they should normally end in .lock
<dekroning> k thanks psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> dekroning, did you find it?
<dekroning> psycho_oreos: no i did not, but i must say, i did a reboot before i asked already and it jumped back to :0, so i've written a note down, to check for lock files if it happens again
<dekroning> psycho_oreos: also the strange things was that i needed to manually login (i have autologin enabled) so that was a bit strange already, so i guess that was already a sign that it used :1
<psycho_oreos> dekroning, I'm not sure exactly where the .lock files are located for xorg but iirc its either in /tmp or maybe in /var
<daj> hello
<pike> hi guys. I've installed 10.04 RC, when I boot I don't get any video (after bios ofc), known issue ?
<dekroning> damn, my xfce doesn't do a "autologin" after i changed my password
<psycho_oreos> check under settings lol
<dekroning> psycho_oreos: where is it? :-) i only saw it during install
<psycho_oreos> dekroning, I never bothered to setup autologin, but its around there somewhere :)
<dekroning> psycho_oreos: hmm oke, well i see a "Don't ask for password on login" but it seems to be grayed out, was hoping i could do it from the commandline
<psycho_oreos> dekroning, if from the command line its probably some .conf file you'll be looking at
<mikubuntu> guys just upgraded from karmic to lucid and i have five broken dependencies: devede, mencoder, mscore, python-launchpadlib, and wine , i can't figure out how to fix them
<vinnl> mikubuntu, have you added any third-party repositories, like PPA's?
<mikubuntu> hey vinnl, i think the the lucid repositories are in the software sources
<vinnl> mikubuntu, but only the lucid repositories?
<mikubuntu> it showed the karmic ones disabled
<vinnl> mikubuntu, can you post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com and send the link here?
<mikubuntu> let me try, thx
<mikubuntu> vinnl, which one?  sources.list.save or sources.list~  ?
<mikubuntu> or sources.list.distUpgrade
<vinnl> mikubuntu, sources.list
<mikubuntu>   oops, ok just found it :]  gimme a min to paste up
<knome> hey vinnl. re your question: i don't really know. maybe you should look at the settings by which the "newest entries" is printed. iirc that's a view. i already deleted my user account from .org
<vinnl> knome, ah, OK, thank you
<mikubuntu> vinnl, i try to open the sources.list with dolphin and it launches the software sources (app) don't get a txt file
<vinnl> Looked at that but doesn't seem to work
<vinnl> mikubuntu, then select "Open with" and then Mousepad
<mikubuntu> ah, ok
<knome> vinnl, tbh, if there was a way to hide drafts easily, i can't see why that wasn't done already.
<vinnl> Yeah I was surprised as well
<mikubuntu> vinnl, got it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/422826/ but i just got a call to run take someone to work ... arrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh i will have to run, maybe you'll be around when i get back .. thx anyways, if not
<vinnl> Haha OK :)
<vinnl> Otherwise show that link again, other people can use it too :)
<vinnl> (To help you)
<mikubuntu> vinnl, you still here?
<mikubuntu> guys just upgraded from karmic to lucid and i have five broken dependencies: devede, mencoder, mscore, python-launchpadlib, and wine , i can't figure out how to fix them
<vinnl> mikubuntu, was just going to cook
<vinnl> But I think there are enough people here that can help :)
<mikubuntu> kool, no prob   http://paste.ubuntu.com/422826/
<mikubuntu> i'd offer you some garlicy rotisserie chicken i just got at walmart, but it won't fit thru the tube
<mikubuntu> anybody able to help me fix these broken apps from my upgrade to lucid?
<mikubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422826/
<mikubuntu> anybody able to help me fix these broken apps from my upgrade to lucid?
<mikubuntu> guys just upgraded from karmic to lucid and i have five broken dependencies: devede, mencoder, mscore, python-launchpadlib, and wine , i can't figure out how to fix them
<mikubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422826/
<charlie-tca> mikubuntu: have you tried installing them in terminal?
<charlie-tca> It should give you an error or help message
<Sachse_Siechtum> hey charlie-tca  :-) tried slitaz 3.0 and Lubuntu yesterday from live cd....slitaz booted up fine. Lubuntu booted up with a garbled screen. *g*
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> lubuntu is based on ???
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ubuntu /Debian? *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> did I win something? *g*
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Yeah, the "won't work" award ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'll give it to the guys at Lubuntu...hmm maybe my PC is too new....
<charlie-tca> huh?
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah since Lubuntu is for real low spec systems....
<Sachse_Siechtum> or I gonna try a cooking version of Lubuntu
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> or maybe the lucid beta
<charlie-tca> or, maybe it is broken
<Sachse_Siechtum> I meant lucid beta
<Sachse_Siechtum> I tried the karmic beta
<charlie-tca> Use the daily, it is the final image time
<Sachse_Siechtum> do you have a link?
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> to be honest, they are trying to get us the daily-live to test yet
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm the daily live of Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> also
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> you want ??
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> has all the images
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, and "cooking" version is the daily version of slitaz
<Sachse_Siechtum> no I meant..are they trying to get you to test the daily-live of ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I test all the images that I can, time permitting
<charlie-tca> Once the images are available, I will test all of xubuntu and much of Ubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah I saw your entry on the Xubuntu Lucid RC  :-)
<dima> i want to install 10.04 xubuntu but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/beta-2/ isnt working
<Sachse_Siechtum> dima, try xubuntu karmic koala
<charlie-tca> The final image will be out April 29
<Sachse_Siechtum> why isnt it working?
<Sysi> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> Except for Xubuntu you need to use
<Sysi> try that, or xubuntu round there
<Sysi> is rc out yet?
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/
<charlie-tca> yes, the rc is out
<dima> but i came to xunbutu page and i see there link to 10.04 so why dont i take the one who i wont need to make upgrade after 4 days?
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/rc/
<charlie-tca> which is also why there is no beta 2 images
<Sysi> i've had lucid since alpha ..2?
<dima> ok im taking charlie-tca link
 * vinnl thinks we need another website maintainer :)
<dima> what website maintainer needs to do? be up to date with xubuntu news?
 * charlie-tca thinks the one we have now is great!
<vinnl> charlie-tca, heh, yes, the timely updates of the website prove that :P
<dima> but link in webpage isnt working link from http://www.xubuntu.org/news/lucid/beta-2 to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/beta-2/
<charlie-tca> vinnl, not exactly what I was thinking
<dima> hows that is great?
<charlie-tca> dima, that link is no good since the rc is out now
<Sysi> and we still don't ave anything about lucid in topic
<dima> yes im now dl from ur link. server very good. dl in 2 minutes
<charlie-tca> dima, there is more to maintaining the website than one link
<vinnl> dima, that's because there was no news announcement of the RC
<vinnl> And the beta has been superseded by that
<charlie-tca> Sysi, the tiopic here?
<charlie-tca> It won't be updated for lucid until the final release
<Sysi> for this channel, yes
<charlie-tca> We prefer not to tell users to download and use the version that is not stable
<Sysi>  we can't tel we have rc-version?
<charlie-tca> Ummm, let me think now
<vinnl> Sysi, not in a user support channel
<Sysi> hmm, could be
<charlie-tca> We normally don't tell in this channel because there is a possibility of really messing up someone's installation
<dima> Sysi, better aboid getting users mad becouse they installed something whats crashed. if not fully tested some crash may occor.
<charlie-tca> for those looking to help, they get support in #ubuntu+1
<dima> i xubuntu 10.04 having also new design?
<Sysi> at least new background
<dima> hmm ok will then with some update be new branding? or branding doesnt come with updates?
<Sysi> and some stuff like splashscreen also iirc
<Sysi> they should come with updates
<knome> depends if the developers will have time to update those packages
<Joe_Rossi> hello?
<knome> !hi | Joe_Rossi
<ubottu> Joe_Rossi: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
#xubuntu 2010-04-27
<robertzaccour> does 10.04 have the latest version of xfce?
<bazhang> Version 4.6.1.3
<robertzaccour> thanks
<bazhang> np
<robertzaccour> i really like xfce over gnome for speed. can't wait to try out gnome 3 though. i wonder if it will be released in time for 10.10
<bazhang> September this year
<bazhang> 10.10 is October
<robertzaccour> i know. i'm sayin hope its on that Ubuntu version so i can try it out, unless i can before then
<bazhang> perhaps check the roadmap for 10.10
<xsteadfastx> i upgraded to lucid this morning
<xsteadfastx> its still the same artwork on the loginmanager
<xsteadfastx> is that normal?
<knome> yes.
<xsteadfastx> okidoki
<xsteadfastx> :)
<Name141> would Xfce come better running on a VooDoo3 8MB and p2 450 MHz than "gnome" ?
<Sysi> ram is biggest issue
<moetunes> Name141: for sure
<Name141> 320 MBs
<Sysi> xfce could go fine
<Name141> moetunes: Anything else I could do with the old machine besides eggdrops and stuff?
<moetunes> I use a p2 as a file and multimedia server :]
<Name141> it's only got a 10 GB IDE
<Name141> (hard drive)
<moetunes> prob be slow for net browsing or openoffice stuff - could always get a bigger drive...
<Name141> I dunno, would a bigger internal drive work?
<Name141> I got a 130GB USB2 drive to work after I put in PCI USB2.0
<Sysi> 5gb is minimum
<Name141> But I never did anything to the internal
<Sysi> i don't have problems with 8gb on netbook
<dekroning> hi
<dekroning> during install i used DHCP for my eth0, but now i wanted to fill in a static ip, but i don't see  eth0 specified in  /etc/network/interfaces   can i just add it ? or do i need to turn off dhcp for eth0 somewhere?
<nailzy> Hi all
<nailzy> new to xubuntu, and seeking advice on GFX driveer
<nailzy> *driver
<charlie-tca> As in , what video card?
<nailzy> ati radeon igp330m
<nailzy> POS I know
<nailzy> but works under winblows
<charlie-tca> Look in Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers. There should be one listed
<nailzy> I did that, it says none, I have tried the latest linux driver on ATI's website, and really not sure otherwise
<nailzy> i have an ATI pane program, it says no hardware
<nailzy> but it is there! lol
<nailzy> *panel
<Sysi> things from wesites usually don't work
<charlie-tca> Try this
<charlie-tca> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<charlie-tca> xubuntu.org
<nailzy> I will try the binary how to, but I something similar before, and my screen stayed blank, I probably cocked it up mind.
<nailzy> had to do the raising skinny elephants thingy-o key strokes
<nailzy> and that didnt work
<nailzy> ive installed 4 times in 2 days now
<charlie-tca> It might not be compatible with any driver now.
<nailzy> Ummmmm...
<nailzy> how exactly do I install the xf86-video-ati-6.13.0 driver?
<nailzy> im new, so be gentle
<nailzy> ive downloaded the latest opensource ATI driver, but haven't got a clue what to do next with it... anyone?
<Moe> Hey there
<Moe> Is there any "proper" interface for Ubuntu One using Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> no
<Moe> Ok, that's what I needed to know
<charlie-tca> UbuntuOne was designed to work with Gnome and Nautilus, not Xfce and Thunar
<Moe> Yarr
<Moe> I wonder how far Jannis is on the gvfs port
<Moe> Anyway
<Moe> Thank you
<charlie-tca> I got it to work in karmic and lucid, but it only interfaces on one system, instead of the 5 I want on it
<Moe> Pity actually
<Moe> I love the idea behind it
<Moe> charlie-tca: How did you manage to get it working?
<charlie-tca> me too
<Moe> I supposed it involved installing Nautilus
<Moe> *suppose
<Moe> Boy I'm tired
<charlie-tca> I installed the ubuntuone client, client for gnome, and cli tools, then played with different commands
<Moe> I see
<charlie-tca> It now will run automatically for me from one system only
<Moe> The Ubuntu One preferences actually tell me my computer is .. well, I'd say authorized
<charlie-tca> I can manually add the files from a second system, but it won't show up on the first system.
<Moe> I see
<Moe> well, I don't need to sync in between systems
<charlie-tca> I have not tried with Nautilus in Xubuntu
<Moe> I just need it to sync my music store content
<charlie-tca> Exaile should have a plugin for that now
<Moe> I'll run a system update right now and see whether things have improved
<Moe> Oh, really .. that's cool
<Moe> Rhythmbox doesn't do it for me
<charlie-tca> I just wanted file storage and sync. It fails at it for me
<Moe> mhm
<xdatz> Hi, when I try to fetch updates I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/ifbrM6Pa
<xdatz> Can someone help me to get the lastest updates?
<charlie-tca> Are you sure you have a valid connection to the internet?
<xdatz> Yes, I am using the pc now to connect to IRC
<charlie-tca> If the connection is good, try again in an hour or two, it might be really busy
<xdatz> I've tried a few days ago
<xdatz> I try almost whenever this pc is on
<charlie-tca> You have a firewall up?
<xdatz> maybe 4 times so far
<xdatz> no, just default install of xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Can you use firefox to see websites?
<xdatz> yes, pastebin worked
<xdatz> I'll try it again
<xdatz> same outcome
<charlie-tca> Try this in a termianl - ping -c 4 91.189.88.31
<xdatz> getting responses
<charlie-tca> what command are you using to update, or is that in update manager?
<xdatz> update manag
<xdatz> updated list again, more items appeared, first in line are downloading
<charlie-tca> It might work then. If not, try switching the server
<charlie-tca> switch servers by going to Applications -> system -> software sources, 'Ubuntu software' tab, middle of window - "Download from: "
<xdatz> charlie-tca: looks like everything downloaded now, and is installing.
<xdatz> must have been an outdated list with old removed packages?
<charlie-tca> could have been
<charlie-tca> glad it worked now
<xdatz> yep, thanks :)
<xdatz> bye
<Moe> Great, now ubuntuone-preferences fails to start
<Moe> Awesome
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938154
<Moe> Anyone?
<Moe> It does look like I'm missing a python support package
<Moe> Yet, which one is it
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Might be a good question for #ubuntuone, though. they are slow to answer, but know this stuff
<Moe> Okay
<Moe> Let's give it a try
<Prothon> Hey, I was wondering if anyone can help me with my problem. I was wondering on how to install Xubuntu using a USB for a netbook?
#xubuntu 2010-04-28
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Prothon> Thanks
<n2diy> my printer was working,  but now it isn't?
<UbuntuBoy> http://techbytes4.wordpress.com/2010/04/27/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-2-days-left-and-what-to-expect/, really good article on Lucid, I recommend subscribing to this blog.
<Moe> morning guys
<Moe> I have a question as to why Xubuntu doesn't include /etc/xdg in XDG_CONFIG_DIRS like the "regular" Ubuntu does
<Moe> I'm having trouble using the ubuntuone-client package because it cannot find the default configuration
<TheSheep> Moe: we don't know, you can file a ticket and ask, or just correct it in your installation in /etc/environment
<Moe> Okay
<Moe> I just ment to drop by and ask before I bother anyone with a ticket filing
<Moe> After all there might be a valid reason not to include said directory
<Moe> TheSheep: Is there any magic required to get it to accept changes to /etc/environment?
<Moe> I just added the relevant path and it didn't get picked up as it seems
<_dab> Hello there. Can you advice me how to get drives list in Places, such as in Ubuntu have?
<TheSheep> Moe: yes, that gets read when you log in
<TheSheep> _dab: it should just work
<Moe> hm, yeah .. I figured that .. however, I did logout and back in again and it didn't get picked up
<Moe> I also restarted the machine to no avail
<TheSheep> Moe: can you pastebin your /etc/environment and the output of 'export' command?
<Moe> Sure
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938777
<Moe> There you go
<TheSheep> Moe: it looks like it's being set later, maybe by gdm or the xfce4-session :/
<Moe> Yeah
<Moe> Most likely
<TheSheep> Moe: you can try putting it in your ~/.profile
<Moe> Will do!
<Moe> haha .. no, not even now
<Moe> That's the strangest thing
<George_E> Would xubuntu run on a 200 MHz CPU with 160 mb of ram?
<Moe> TheSheep: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg_path-on-session is setting that path as well .. I wonder if it gets priority over anything
<knome> George_E, would run, but not that quickly.
<George_E> Great.
<TheSheep> George_E: it would, albeit very slow, perhaps unusably so
<Moe> George_E: I wonder recommend running any gui at all on 200Mhz
<TheSheep> George_E: get more ram if possible
<Moe> *wouldn't
 * Moe rubs sleepy eyes
<TheSheep> George_E: and look for a lighter distro, like maybe dsl
<TheSheep> Moe: probably
<TheSheep> Moe: why not change it there then?
<George_E> I tried Ubuntu but it froze when starting gnome.
<George_E> Why DSL?
<TheSheep> George_E: it's lightweight
<George_E> How so?
<Moe> TheSheep: hm, I sort of didn't want to mess with dpkg-tracked files
<TheSheep> I see
<TheSheep> I guess /etc/environment is also tracked
<Moe> Indeed
<Moe> well, I guess I'll give it a try
 * Moe creates a backup copy just in case
 * George_E wishes everyone remembered to do that...
<Moe> Judging from the file it seems like Xubuntu is resetting the XDG_CONFIG_DIRS environment variable somewhere
<Moe> Which is not done on "regular" installations
<Moe> I shall investigate ..
<TheSheep> there are two kind of people: those who make backups and those who will be making backups
<Moe> (for a couple of days)
<Moe> I always tend to come along people that are seduced into making backups a couple of times after a "disaster"
<Moe> But after a short while it's back to being careless again
<TheSheep> the thing I like best is "I don't want to waste space, so I will do a little cleanup before backup" :)
<TheSheep> famous last words
<mr_pouit> Moe: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/annotate/head%3A/usr/share/xubuntu/session.sh
<mr_pouit> Moe: the xubuntu session is launched with that
<mr_pouit> and it doesn't include /etc/xdg because libxfce4util includes it anyway
<Moe> mr_pouit: Okay, I see that now .. however, how do we tell Python applications to use /etc/xdg as well? I'm having issues with ubuntuone-preferences not finding it's default configuration files
<mr_pouit> mpf, then yeah, session.sh should also append /etc/xdg =]
<Moe> But that's the right place to look at
<Moe> mr_pouit: Why aren't you reusing the environment variables? Ala XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu:/etc/xdg" ?
<Moe> Uhm, actually
<Moe> I ment to write XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS:/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu"
<Moe> Or do some testing before that
<Moe> mr_pouit: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg_path-on-session got added in December .. and it does exactly what you are doing .. but it fails if XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set prior to X being launched
<mr_pouit> Moe: then, please file a bug against xubuntu-default-settings if this line should be removed from the script
<Moe> Yes, will do
<mr_pouit> I don't really remember why I put it
<Moe> mr_pouit: I don't get why you're setting those two variables anyway
<Moe> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set by 60xdg_path-to-session and XDG_DATA_DIRS is set inside startxfce4
<mr_pouit> there was probably a reason when I did this, but I can't remember :p
<Moe> Awesome :D
<Moe> mr_pouit: Xubuntu Default Settings does not use Launchpad for bug tracking.
<Moe> So .. that's that
<mr_pouit> file it against the ubuntu package
<mr_pouit> it's the same
<Moe> Okay
<mr_pouit> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings
<Moe> On it
<Moe> mr_pouit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/571133
<mr_pouit> Moe: nope, xdg_data_dirs isn't set to the value we want by startxfce4
<Moe> Okay, that's unfortunate .. yet, the XDG_CONFIG_DIRS issue remains
<mr_pouit> indeed
<bigbrovar> I guess I am looking to move my companies client systems to Xubuntu. I just wanted to know if Xubuntu is also part of canonical's LTS offering?
<bigbrovar> guys*
<Moe> It is I believe
<mr_pouit> it is (kind of): base packages that are in main will be supported by canonical, but xfce packages aren't
<bigbrovar> I would have easily inferred that naturally they should. But there made a big splash about LTS support coming to Kubuntu Lucid but nothing was said about Xubuntu
<bigbrovar> mr_pouit: ok but at least the repo wont be closed after 18 months?
<Moe> Of course not
<bigbrovar> I can live with that then
<jarnos> How did you report bugs concerning the installer again?
<jarnos> Asked in #ubuntu+1, too.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: How do you  report bugs concerning the installer of xubuntu?
<p0a> Hello I want to write a CD what kind of software do I need for this
<TheSheep> brasero
<p0a> nice, I have it already
<TheSheep> !cdrw
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<p0a> what about reading a CD? shouldn't it do that automatically?
<p0a> I entered the CD and in /media I'm searching the cdrom and cdrom0 directories but they're empty
<TheSheep> maybe the cd is empty?
<p0a> no
<TheSheep> or contains music
<p0a> right
<TheSheep> what would you want to read from an audio cd?
<TheSheep> there are no files on it
<p0a> the audio tracks
<Sysi> try with exaile
<TheSheep> you can play them with your favorite music player, or rip them to files with some cd ripper
<TheSheep> for backup purposes, of course
<TheSheep> I think soundjuicer is nice for that
<p0a> No, not really. I'm not doing this illegally anyhow - these are my friends tracks
<p0a> soundjuicer huh ok
<TheSheep> there is nothing illegal in ripping a cd
<TheSheep> but I'm not a lawyer
<p0a> Where's soundjuicer in? synaptic nor apt-get find it
<TheSheep> sound-juicer, sorry
<p0a> don't worry :P
<TheSheep> it's not worry, it's basic courtesy
<p0a> when I hit extract in sound-juicer the program exits
<p0a> any idea why this would be?
<TheSheep> try starting it from console and seeing if it prints something
<p0a> yes it does, a bunch of glib messages
<p0a> sorry, I think they're gtk messages actually. I'm not sure
<p0a> it was too good to be true
<TheSheep> doesn't matter, any one of them looks like a fatal error explaining why it crashed?
<p0a> Something about some assertions that failed
<p0a> none looks more critical than others
<TheSheep> those are probably warnings
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the whole thing?
<p0a> Well then it's a bug because it says "segmentation fault" after that
<p0a> sure
<TheSheep> ah, segmentation fault sounds like the thing
<TheSheep> and yes, it's a bug
<TheSheep> congratulations on finding it :)
<p0a> Actually, I don't get those messages at all. I just noticed these messages are printed at start
<p0a> I only get "segmentation fault" when I hit extract
<TheSheep> yeah
<p0a> any alternatives?
<TheSheep> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<p0a> Anything I can use as an alternative to sound juicer?
<TheSheep> see 'other software' on that page
<p0a> http://code.google.com/p/abcde/downloads/list
<p0a> I wanted to get ABCDE but there's no downloads on that page :/
<TheSheep> maybe it's bug 163534
<TheSheep> bug #163534
<TheSheep> ...
<TheSheep> shouldn't ubottu link to it?
<TheSheep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libid3tag/+bug/163534
<p0a> great now I have to install SVN
<TheSheep> p0a: did you try to enter the track names?
<p0a> I don't know them anyway
<p0a> I don't think there's names
<TheSheep> try putting anything
<p0a>     *
<p0a> Here is the backtrace. Some more comments on this: the problem seems to be with id3mux, using id3v2mux works without problems.
<p0a> ^^ what do you think about this
<TheSheep> what's important is a workaround a few lines lower
<TheSheep> which will let you do what you need
<p0a> nope, not really.
<p0a> I'm installing another ripper. brb
<ubuntu> Odd...
<wolfwalker-prime> I'm certainly not ubuntu, just an end-user.
<wolfwalker-prime> Well technology marches along and it seems it has marched right past my laptop - the older one anyway.  I'm considering switching to Xubuntu for my internet laptop.  Is there anything Ubuntu can do that Xubuntu still lacks?  I remember a few releases ago it still wouldn't automount my external hard drives/flash drives when Ubuntu would, but...
<psycho_oreos> I'm pretty certain you'll find the only difference these days between ubutu and xubuntu is merely the frontend.. xubuntu and kubuntu literally share the same base as ubuntu.. all except for frontendn
<psycho_oreos> frontend*
<wolfwalker-prime> Then what advantage remains in using Xubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> when ubuntu did have support for automount, I'm sure either xfce didn't have that function incorporated or was using a different program for it (or they just didn't include it because it was meant to be lean and mean)
<psycho_oreos> different frontend and supposedly lighter on system specs
<wolfwalker-prime> Thankee
<Pres-Gas> Okay, I am using the alt install of Xubu and have my /boot partition on /dev/sde1.  So, in the "Configuring grub-pc" window of the alt installer, should I point to /dev/sde or /dev/sde1?
<psycho_oreos> single boot?
<Pres-Gas> psycho_oreos, you must be asking me.  Yes, single boot, but the other drives are set up for software raid and the /boot is on sde as a result.
<psycho_oreos> Pres-Gas, yes I was asking you, I guess installing on the sde (mbr) shouldn't be of an issue
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, psycho_oreos, I think I have a couple of small issues in play that together is just dorking up the install.
<Pres-Gas> Thanks!
<psycho_oreos> Pres-Gas, no worries
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello ...is it possbible to install Xubuntu and Linux mint and let them use the same /home folder?
<pteague> any idea why my box isn't mounting external mounts on boot up? since updating to koala i have to `sudo mount -a` any time i reboot
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum, it is possible, but I don't think it is a good idea. Both store settings in /home/USER, and it will confuse them
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, yeah I got the same answer in #ubuntu *g*
<TheSheep> Sachse_Siechtum: so you will keep asking until someone gives a different answer? :P
<Sysi> Sachse_Siechtum: create separate /media, that propably does what you want
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, you mean an extra /media partition?
<Sysi> or folder
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<charlie-tca> Why would a separate /media change where the user settings are stored?
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh something else..when I install Linux Mint first and Xubuntu second on a different partition...will both be in the GRUB menu?
<charlie-tca> yes, they should be
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, well I just want 3 folders (video docs and music) used by both
<Sachse_Siechtum> make 3 these 3 folders default on both
<Sachse_Siechtum> -3
<charlie-tca> so create them on their own partition, which can be accessed by both distros
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<pteague> make sure the uid & gid match for both Linux Mint & Xubuntu
<TheSheep> and same for the versions of any programs that may leave their config files in there
<Sachse_Siechtum> uif gid?
<Sachse_Siechtum> uid
<charlie-tca> Same user and user group
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> and what about the grub? will both appear in grub after install?
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I might switch to mint completly because I really like the menu :-) just gonna find out how wine performance is...
<charlie-tca> heh, and I hated it
<charlie-tca> also, they are about 6 months behind xubuntu, so Mint 8 Xfce is valid for about 12 months instead of 18
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, why did you hate it?
<Sysi> is there other difference that wallpaper and restricted extras?
<Sysi> and maybe some codecs
<charlie-tca> I just didn't like the way the menu is laid out
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah its pretty similar to vista
<charlie-tca> Maybe that's why...
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe yeah
<pteague> no, not same user and user group... you need to make sure the user & user id match & the group & group id match... because if user1 is uid 1000 on 1 & uid 1001 on the other you'll be wondering why you can't modify files
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hopefully I'll get that ancient laptop tomorrow...
<Sachse_Siechtum> pteague, I see
<Aquina> I have the whole openoffice.org suit installed. I gnumeric a good addition to it or would I repeat myself?
<Sysi> propably there isn't any addition
<knome> Aquina, oo calc is better than gnumeric, imo
<Aquina> thx for your opinion
<Aquina> What about Abiword. I always had it installed an never used it. I have to admit, that I'm quite satisfied with OO-writer. What do you think about that, kome?
<Sysi> it's lighter and has all that i need
<Aquina> hm...
<charlie-tca> Both Abiword and OO.o Writer do the same things, functionally
<charlie-tca> I use abiword, because it is faster to open
<Pres-Gas> psycho_oreos, I think I figured out my situation.  I don't think the nouveau drivers support the video card I have (NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295), and I am finding out for sure.
<Pres-Gas> I thought it was grub since all I got was a blinking cursor after the bios and then the screen went to powersave
<TrueNhero> xubuntu lightweight no more, please help us
<charlie-tca> TrueNhero: is there a question in that?
<TrueNhero> charlie-tca, no really
<TrueNhero> i feel my xubuntu too heavy, i dont know if the problem there in Xserver...
<TrueNhero> how can i make it more light like before,
<TrueNhero> is the problem in daemons??
<charlie-tca> I don't know the problem, which makes it hard to say
<TrueNhero> how can i kill some daemons?
<TrueNhero> like smb
<knome> crawl through the dungeons, find a sword and strike!
 * knome hides
 * charlie-tca thinks that works for me
<charlie-tca> I look in system monitor and kill things there
<Aquina> I reset the file permissions with chmod -R for a large directory structure (250000+ files) and added the eXecute-bit. Obviously that doesn't make sense for text files, images and thelike. Can someone tell me whether I'd write a short script to fix this or whether there's an alternative solution to the problem.
<Aquina> At least I want to avoid crawling through the hive by hand which would cost me hours, even days.
<TheSheep> Aquina: chmod -R a-x yourdir; chmod -R a+X yourdir
<Aquina> This qould affect all files though. The point is that there are files (in project directories for e.g.) that must reamain executable.
<TheSheep> Aquina: how do you recognize them?
<Aquina> The point is that I need more logic. I recognize them either by extension or by ELF I guess. So my question actually is...
<Aquina> ...can I solve it without writing a shellscript?
<TheSheep> if you can do it by extension, then use find
<TheSheep> to recognize them by content you'd use a shell script using the file command
<Aquina> And file header ELF? more complex approach?
<TheSheep> 'file' command
<TheSheep> that's by content
<TheSheep> you could also get a list of files that should have x, fro example from a backup
<Aquina> Do you also think a log of the audit-daemon whould help in case every action on the file system was logged?
<TheSheep> if you can get the list of files that had x before, then sure
<Aquina> backups yes... but the changes were made long ago and it was not on top of my priorities. :-/
<Aquina> Ok, thanks TheSheep I think I can sole it now.
<TheSheep> Aquina: then you are risking that some new files will miss their x
<Aquina> yes. I will probably also have to think about GID and UID and fileswhich are binaries but shoud (for other reasons) not be executable though.
<Aquina> Did someone ever realize that making files executable can be a real security concern? *sigh*
<TheSheep> Aquina: I guess that's what the noexec flag in mount is for :)
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> Yes but sometimes you want to execute a laaaaaaaaarge file without moving it first. Nevertheless you're right in servers I'd user noexec for partitions.
<Aquina> Hey, TheSheep why'd you choose that nick?
<TheSheep>  --> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Aquina> Is there a place whre umask is initially set (on system startup)?
#xubuntu 2010-04-29
<BlueEagle> aquina: For file systems /etc/fstab is the place to look.
<R3cur51v3> Wil Xubuntu 10.04 feature an updated theme?
<_Techie_> R3cur51v3, i would think so
<_Techie_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<_Techie_> R3cur51v3, feel free to check for yourself, lucid is due to be released within 24 hours
<zubuntz> Wouldn't RC have updated themes?
<_Techie_> zubuntz, yes, being the release candidate it would most likely have the updated themes that wil be used in the final release
<Presario2500> hi
<Presario2500> why does my .doc file look different in various word processors?  I'm editing a document in Microsoft Word 2007 on one PC, and AbiWord on another PC
<zubuntz> Presario2500, Abiword isn't very good in my experience.  Have you tried OO?
<Myrtti> because .doc is a proprietary format that other editors can try to display the best they can
<Presario2500> what format should I use instead of DOC that will look the same on all PCs?
<Presario2500> RTF?
<zubuntz> RTF won't have any of the formatting you might need.  ODF is better, methinks.
<zubuntz> I think Office 2007 works with ODF files too.
<Presario2500> ODF is nice, but the people that work with me don't use OpenOffice
<zubuntz> Presario2500, I'm almost positive that there is a plugin for 2007 that allows them to view ODF files.
<zubuntz> http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2008/may08/05-21ExpandedFormatsPR.mspx
<Presario2500> I'm sure there is, but I need something that is going to work on the most computer illiterate peoples' computers
<zubuntz> Just set their computers to use the ODF format by default.
<zubuntz> But I hear you. :)
<zubuntz> As a last resort, you could try using Microsoft Office with Wine.
<Aquina> nite
<mikubuntu> is the xubuntu lucid not released yet?
<__Techie__> !isitout | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<__Techie__> also when you get there
<__Techie__> ask repeatedly "is it out yet?"
<mikubuntu> hey, techie, wassup in nz
<__Techie__> not much
<__Techie__> sitting on my ass wrapped in a towel waiting for the release
<mikubuntu> i need the new x for a desktop for my sister
<__Techie__> why the new one?
<mikubuntu> i upgraded to lucid ubuntu on my laptop and it makes me sign back in everytime i leave the computer for 5 minutes it makes me sign back in do you know where the settings are?
<__Techie__> umm, should be with the screensaver or powersaving settings
<__Techie__> !power
<__Techie__> !powersaving
<mikubuntu> 2 strikes
<__Techie__> !swing
<__Techie__> !energy
<__Techie__> !energysaving
<__Techie__> seriously
<__Techie__> i woulda thought ubottu had factoids on atleast one of those entries
<mikubuntu> !screenlock
<mikubuntu> hmmmm
<__Techie__> gimme a bit
<__Techie__> im searching ubottu
<mikubuntu> ubuto don't know s#%$
<__Techie__> wow, there is absolutely no entries for power saving
<__Techie__> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<mikubuntu> i put the rc of lucid on my laptop, i like it, but the screen lock is driving me nuts
<mikubuntu> and regarding your question about why the newest, i'm just assuming the newest will be the lightest and most agile for the old box i'm giving her
<__Techie__> also most likely the most buggy
<__Techie__> !hotornot
<ubottu> We tend to strongly discourage hot-or-not style discussions about women, as they're known to discourage female geeks from participating in communities. Female participation in geek communities is really low (less than 2% on average :( ), so lets not discourage any more! See also !girls and !women for more information on how to help stop this tragedy.
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<mikubuntu> so you're saying the females are the most buggy?
<mikubuntu> i knew that
<__Techie__> lol
<mikubuntu> unlike like the male operating system, the output seems variable
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<Sysi> lucid has been working well on me
<mikubuntu> sysi, yeah, i like the quick boot up, but the truth is i haven't used it with anything more than browsers yet
<__Techie__> when the release finally comes, i shall start torrenting
<Sysi> school →
<mikubuntu> lately, i've been using galeon for browsing, cause my chrome has gotten slow slow slow, and i have too many addons on firefox, so it's slow .. opera and galeon have been giving me the best perfomance lately
<__Techie__> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/centrifugal_force.png
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<mikubuntu> open source os needs to form an alliance with open source building, see www.earthship.org
<__Techie__> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/recipes.png
<__Techie__> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/secretary_part_5.png
<robertzaccour> is there a xubuntu netbook edition?
<mikubuntu> i upgraded to lucid ubuntu on my laptop and it makes me sign back in everytime i leave the computer for 5 minutes it makes me sign back in do you know where the settings are?
<mikubuntu> *does anyone know where the settings are?
<robertzaccour> mikubuntu, not sure, but a complete fresh install took me only 6 minutes lol
<robertzaccour> more than likely you'll get it installed before finding an answer lol but i may be wrong
<mikubuntu> that's great, took me hours and hours to upgrade thru the manager with my slow att connection
<robertzaccour> but thats on my dual core, which i'm trading tomorrow for a mini 9 and $200 :)
<robertzaccour> ouch that sucks
<mikubuntu> yes, it did
<mikubuntu> but everythings fine now, except the pesky screenlock issue
<mikubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/keeping-safe/C/lock-screen.html  but it doesn't say anything about disabling the feature
<mikubuntu> ok, found the fix, it's on the screensaver settings
<Sachse_Siechtum> which time will xubuntu Lucid be released? (timezone)
<moetunes> I doubt an exact hour has been set for the release
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Sachse_Siechtum> moetunes, I see
<moetunes> Sachse_Siechtum: I'm waiting 'till late tomorrow when there'll be lots of seeders for the iso torrent
<Sachse_Siechtum> moetunes, yeah I'll do too...
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I got all my stuff backup'd I'll install Linux mint on my main partition :-)
<tNetworking> hi
<cody-somerville> Feel free to join #ubuntu-release-party folks
<frnknstn> This has probably been asked a hundred times already, but is xubuntu going to be released at the same time as (k)ubunt?
<cody-somerville> hopefully
<cody-somerville> usually is
<cody-somerville> but we just had to respin the image
<Sachse_Siechtum> When will Xubuntu Lucid come out?
<charlie-tca> Today
<charlie-tca> utc time
<Sysi> !isitout
<Sachse_Siechtum> utc?
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Sachse_Siechtum> sysi I'm in that channel
<charlie-tca> It will be out sometime before the day ends, using UTC
<Sysi> i'm not
<charlie-tca> or GMT
<Sysi> i think not *very* long wait anymore
<charlie-tca> got about 7 hours yet to get it out
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just came back from Judo.....I'm hungry...
 * Sachse_Siechtum bites into charlie-tca 's arm *hmmm....flesssh*
<charlie-tca> ouch!
<Sachse_Siechtum> *g*
<charlie-tca> now it's bleeding!
<zombie_siechtum> *chrrrrrrr* *bite* *braaaaiiiins!*
 * zombie_siechtum devours charlie-tca 
<zombie_siechtum> *nomnomnom*
<Sachse_Siechtum> afk eating *g*
<flansuse> The download link gives me a 404 error: http://xubuntu.com/news/lucid/beta-2
<charlie-tca> Because that is obsolete now. The final image will be released shortly.
<flansuse> charlie-tca, that quickly?
<flansuse> I thought Xubuntu usually lagged a month behind the Ubuntu release?
<Sysi> no?
<charlie-tca> No, it doesn't. It normally releases at the same time
<flansuse> Well hot dog.
<flansuse> <--- Someone's slow in the brain.
<flansuse> Xubuntu makes for a fine netbook OS.
<flansuse> Does the Alternate installer require a special initrd in order to install from a USB stick?
<Sysi> i just used unetbootin and it worked
<Sysi> darn, my broadband started working badly
<flansuse> Sysi, for the desktop CD or alternate CD?
<Sysi> flansuse: both
<flansuse> Sysi, alright, cool. I remember on Jaunty and Karmic it gave me an error about "No CD drive found!"
<flansuse> Sysi, and I had to grab a special initrd and throw it on the stick, or something. I don't remember exactly.
<Sysi> i did something like that with debian
<flansuse> Sysi, yeah, and the alternate CD uses the text installer as well. No problems with the desktop CD. The thing is, I want to use full disk encryption during installation, which the desktop CD cannot do.
<flansuse> And there's no CD drive on a netbook.
<flansuse> Sysi, when you used UNetbootin, did you point it to the .iso or use one of the available presets/downloads from within UNetbootin's list?
<flansuse> Sysi, I see "Xubuntu 10.04_HdMedia" in the list.
<Sysi> i used already downloaded iso
<Rytis> why there is rat in xubuntu logo? :o
<flansuse> Sysi, alright, thank you.
<flansuse> Rytis, from Xfce's logo?
<charlie-tca> Rytis: it is a mouse, because that is the xfce mascot
<Rytis> oh.. that makes sense then
<flansuse> I hope in Xfce 4.8 they reintroduce a menu editor, like how GNOME has alacarte.
<charlie-tca> there is supposed to be one, but I don't know  how much like gnome it will be
<flansuse> charlie-tca, as long as it's practical and uses a friendly GUI. Modifying .xml files isn't exactly appealing to desktop users.
<charlie-tca> It isn't using xml anymore. It is now set up per freedesktop.org specs
<flansuse> charlie-tca, 4.6.1?
<charlie-tca> yup
<flansuse> charlie-tca, oh cool.
<charlie-tca> uses .desktop files now
<flansuse> charlie-tca, I told you, I'm slow when it comes to this. I always seem to be behind the latest developements, lol.
<charlie-tca> heh
<flansuse> I can't wait for the 2.6.x kernel series to be developed!
<charlie-tca> you will catch up
<flansuse> Thank god there are menu icons in Xfce, unlike in GNOME 2.30. (Not only that, but the option to reenable them from the Preferences has also been removed. Only possible through gconf-tool2 now...)
<charlie-tca> heh, Ubuntu is for the beginners. Don't want to confuse them with usefulness
<charlie-tca> well, that is not what I wanted to say.
<flansuse> LOL
<charlie-tca> I think they are trying to keep from confusing people with icons that can change
<flansuse> It's more specifically a GNOME issue. One comment said "Someday with GNOME you will only be able to change the wallpaper using gconf."
<flansuse> That made me burst out in laughter because I wouldn't be surprised if it does eventually happen.
<flansuse> charlie-tca, but it's random. Some menus are filled with icons, which look very nice and are usual for the visually impaired. Whereas other menus and context menus have NO icons which look extremely bland, and can be confusing for disabled users.
<flansuse> *useful
<Psilocybin_Elf> Anyone know when Xubuntu 10.4 is released??
<charlie-tca> now
<charlie-tca> ooops, the correct answer would be 'yes'
<charlie-tca> unfortunately, our website appears to be getting hit real hard
<flansuse> Is there a secret link to the torrents? I don't want to bog down the servers, I'll just seed.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I can upgrade to 10.0 :-) over package manager :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> 10.04
<charlie-tca> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> Shall I do it? :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm kinda scared....its like christmas...
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> woah I did it! :-)
<charlie-tca> it works fine, near as I can tell on both my 386 system and 64bit system
<Sachse_Siechtum> "distro update" :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> uuuhh....third party packages deactivated... hmmm
<charlie-tca> ppa's
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> should I close all programs when the OS gets updated?
<charlie-tca> I normally do, since it will be updating many of them
<forfolias_> hi, will you release a regular live cd in a while or will you only have the alternate install?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I bet they will release a live cd
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, ok cu in a while
<bentkus> Dudes you are slow
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, for you: http://www.wulffmorgenthaler.com/default.aspx
<charlie-tca> We have both
<bentkus> are the isos final at a60a2c8e3cf4cb20ba9ca4339bea92cb *xubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<bentkus> o sorry
<bentkus> at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<bentkus> are the isos final there?
<charlie-tca> yes, but the daily-live/desktop image hasn't made it there yet
<bentkus> but its the final 10.04 release?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> It will take the final desktop image a bit longer to appear there
<flansuse> Grabbing the torrent now.
<flansuse> For the Alternate, that is.
<Sysi> good seed for lucid?
<forfolias_> charlie-tca can i found somewhere the regular live cd torrent by now? we have an install fest tomorrow and we are a bit hurry
<forfolias_> nevermind, just updated :D
<charlie-tca> I don't know where to find torrents. You can do a download from - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<forfolias_> yes :)
<crow> is xubuntu 10.4 amd64 going to be re-spined?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> all the images at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/release/ are final
<charlie-tca> We did desktop respins already
<crow> sorry i ment xubuntu 10.4 amd64 desktop
<charlie-tca> It is 10.04, and the respins are finished. The xubuntu 10.04 has been released
<dejot_> 10.4=10.04
<crow> ok sorry
<ochosi> yeah, punch him in the face for writing 10.4 :D
<ochosi> s/him/him or her
<schlaftier> "10.4", that's so Apple
<ramengirl> The naming convention is based on the year and month of the release. :0
<ramengirl> Whoops
<ramengirl> :)
<charlie-tca> Be nice
<charlie-tca> just say it was wrong, and teach the right way. and try to smile
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Sysi> mmph, should i download all four images
<dejot_> yeah, it's actuall 10x4 ;-)
<ramengirl> I'm downloading alternate and desktop because I'm going to a release party tomorrow night at Penguicon.
<ochosi> i downloaded alternate because i couldn't wait
<ochosi> now i'm downloading desktop
<Sysi> but both architechtures also..
<ramengirl> I supposed I should download at lease one of the AMD images.
<ochosi> but in the end i'll seed both
<Sysi> but prolly i don't neet 64
<ramengirl> My spelling is terrible, need caffeine.
<Sysi> *need
<ramengirl> I have an AMD processor in my desktop but I don't bother running 64 bit. Easier to deal with the media codecs that way, best way for me at least.
<Sysi> i don't have too much RAM for x86
<ochosi> ramengirl, i've been running 64bit over a year now and haven't had *any* troubles
<dejot_> same here
<dejot_> flashplayer was very nonfree, but that's about it
<ramengirl> Hmm, I will think about that.
<dejot_> and really damn blasting faster
<ochosi> even skype works quite well in 64bit now
<ramengirl> I mostly use Xubuntu on my laptop, desktop is my gaming machine. Usually put Ubuntu on it but I haven't gotten around to it from my reinstall.
<ramengirl> Last reinstall of XP.
<ramengirl> I have been dual-booting on my desktop for a long time. Karmic broke my Windows install so I've been hesitant to dual boot on my desktop machine.
<dejot_> i have been dual-booting for a very long time as well, and also quit doing that a long time ago.
<ramengirl> But, I found out I could have fixed it rather than reinstall. Found the solution eventually.
<ramengirl> Two things keeping Windows on my machine for awhile, my parents and World of Warcraft.
<ramengirl> lol
<ramengirl> I've not had much luck getting WoW to run well in Wine and I won't pay for Cedega.
<ramengirl> Lunch time!
<Sachse_Siechtum> 8 minutes left...
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> #ubuntu-release-party is going nuts! *g*
<charlie-tca> It was nuts before
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu hit over 2000 users today
<Sachse_Siechtum> saweet
<Sachse_Siechtum> they show "Hulk" in TV *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> 12 seconds to go
<kangarooo> somthing wrong with xunbuntu page css
<charlie-tca> correct
<kangarooo> i reloaded it many times in last minute and still not working correctly
<Sachse_Siechtum> page css?
<charlie-tca> It won't load properly right now. It is inwork, though
<Sachse_Siechtum> is it an important part of Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> It is all of http://xubuntu.org
<charlie-tca> which, being the main website for xubuntu, is pretty important.
<kangarooo> will the new 10.04 xubuntu awailable today? i checked ubuntu page every 2h and it finally arived. when wll xubuntu 10.04 arrive?
<charlie-tca> yes, kangarooo. It is available at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<charlie-tca> It will take it a long time to hit the mirrors for xubuntu, though
<Sysi> torrent ♥
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> sysi :-) yeah :-)
<kangarooo> ok im dl it now. also informing all ppl to who i installed xubuntu to make update and upgrade
<Sachse_Siechtum> LTS means updates for 18 months, right?
<Sysi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Sachse_Siechtum> wow sweet
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh they put bruce banner into a watertank....he's gonna get angry..
 * Sachse_Siechtum gives charlie-tca 1 german beer
 * charlie-tca drinkskjd beer. It only takes one, these days!
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<Sachse_Siechtum> german beer is stronger than american beer
<charlie-tca> mighjt only ned half, theen
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe yeah...are you bit drunk? *g*
<charlie-tca> abit, from the german beer ;-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<Sachse_Siechtum> damn still 1 hour installing
<xubuntu862> hello
<knome> !hi | xubuntu862
<ubottu> xubuntu862: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh...in some minutes they show alien 4 in tv :-)
<Sysi> have you tried to install CLi-lucid and xorg, gdm, xfce4 to that
<Sysi> at beta it did complete different setup that xubuntu default
<Sysi> different plugins and wallpapers and stuff
<charlie-tca> Never tried it
<charlie-tca> without the xubuntu package, it should install the xfce4 defaults instead
<Sysi> i like those defaults maybe more :)
<kangarooo> o ouh. im now installing upgrade. im in the middle. is it bad that i use programms while upgrading? couse i tryd to change icon of chrome and happened someting like this http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot673.php
<Sysi> and there's more wallpapers, at least in default list
<kangarooo> and this again when tryd changing icon. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-195.php and again this http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-251.php
<kangarooo> theese are screen shots when icon browser quit. will all be allright after update?
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: yes, that would most likely cause issues
<charlie-tca> The xubuntu.org website is working again
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: I think wait until the upgrade is finished and see what it does
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah now they show alien 4 :_)
<Sachse_Siechtum> 2 minutes left....of installation
<kangarooo> ok so better quit all programms? vlc chrome and pidgin witch i have now opened? but i still was finghint againsts system and managed to change icon :)
<Viper550> I was at my cousin's last night, shame you didn't change Xubuntu much for Lucid visually (besides the upstream ubuntu improvements under the hood), but it works quite great for him
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: the system will allow you make changes. But since it is in the middle of upgrading, those changes may not do what you want. during the upgrade, many files are being replaced. They may not all be compatible at each moment you change something.
<Sachse_Siechtum> should I delete the old packages?
<charlie-tca> Viper550: thanks. Circumstances change rapidly sometimes, which creates a situation requiring choices between function and visual appearance.
<Viper550> and, wait til you hear the actual specs of it
<Viper550> we upgraded from karmic to lucid last night
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, ?
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: as far as I know, they are no use anymore. I always delete them
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Viper550> 20 second boot up (most of it was with a flashing cursor, we only saw the xubuntu splash for a few seconds ... god its so minimal)
<Sachse_Siechtum> brb in lucid :-)
<jarnos> What would be the best way to download Xubuntu 10.04 desktop CD image using Xubuntu 9.10, when you have the release candidate?
<charlie-tca> rsync or zsync it. It is pretty fast
<Viper550> jarnos: go into /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Viper550> change everything karmic to lucid
<Viper550> then go apt-get update, apt-get dist upgrade
<Viper550> *dist-upgrade
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok...
<charlie-tca> Seems like a lot of work. Update-manager will also let you upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 now
<Sachse_Siechtum> well...nothing to see ..move along move along nothing to see *g*
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: made it!
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah...
<Sachse_Siechtum> nice boot screen :-)
<charlie-tca> Now go into /etc/apt/sources.lst and change karmic to lucid for the third party stuff
<Viper550> yeah, I barely got to saw it. It's just the logo in the middle
<Sachse_Siechtum> wow....2 add. gigabytes
<charlie-tca> knome gets the credit for the splash screen
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> reminds me of good old windows LOL
<knome> wut?
<charlie-tca> huh?
<Sachse_Siechtum> the boot screen...the black and white one
<Sachse_Siechtum> 16 colours *g*
<charlie-tca> clean and simple. I thought it was fantastic!
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> its like a hommage :-)
<Viper550> why'd you drop xsplash?
<charlie-tca> because it got replaced with plymouth
<Viper550> I meant as in, why did it get replaced?
<charlie-tca> !info plymouth
<ubottu> Package plymouth does not exist in karmic
<charlie-tca> !plymouth
<charlie-tca> knome: why did we use plymouth?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah the ubuntu generic games are back *g*
<charlie-tca> I can't remember.
<knome> charlie-tca, i suppose it has something to do with the fact ubuntu was migrating to plymouth as well, and it was easier to migrate with them
<charlie-tca> Viper550: ^ ^
<charlie-tca> thanks, knome
<Viper550> usplash was just fine
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, with gigolo ...do I still need mount manager?
<knome> at least nobody justified using xsplash good enough to make the effort to keep with it
<Viper550> could have implemented KMS into it
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: I don't know. Never used gigolo
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, I really like your xsplash :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, thanks. i'm glad you like it.
<Twitchblade> how's the processor and memory load on an old clunker?
<charlie-tca> I do everything with ssh and fuse
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dont really like mount manager....too loaded
 * Sachse_Siechtum gives knome a bottle of german beer :-)
<mv> any one familiar with installing xubuntu on a macbook1,1
<mv> ?
<Twitchblade> how far are you?
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, which beer? ;)
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, thats the awesome thing with linux...you can directly communicate with the developers....try that on Windows LOL
<mv> Twitchblade was that question directed to me?
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome....well... I think Claustaler is a good one
<charlie-tca> I did once upon a time...
<Twitchblade> sorry mv, yes
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, haven't had that. what is it like?
<mv> well I am in the install process and I've successfully installed it before but can't remember where to install grub
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, uhm well...I dunno? I'm not that much of a beer drinker..
<knome> lol
<knome> okay
<knome> i am..
<mv> it's a single boot system and when I did mbr and didn't change anything in the advanced setting it failed to load
<knome> ;)
<Viper550> http://epicalhosting.dyndns.org/files/Xubuntuscreens/Screenshot3.png what I helped make
<Twitchblade> mv, that's beyond me.
<charlie-tca> mv: Is that the image dated today?
<Sachse_Siechtum> does on the bootloader always show "skip mounting /recover manually"?
<mv> charlie-tca no its beta2 which I installed like 3 days ago but now the mactel support site references installing refit which is new for single boot
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: i wasnt hoping to suprise with new not usual things to happen by not closing all programms but this is how changed xfce4-panel (in pic in down) http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-342.php interesting or maybe something that will help maybe or "just showing what happens when programms opened while upgrading"
<kangarooo> :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks. :-)
<charlie-tca> mv: Can't help with that, sorry
<mv> I appreciate the support I'll see what I can do
<_Techie_> so, hows lucid working for everyone... buggy?
<charlie-tca> not buggy
<_Techie_> how many problems have people been having
<charlie-tca> one, I think
<_Techie_> cool
<_Techie_> i may have to add a gig to my bandwidth and download it
<_Techie_> now im faced with a dilemma
<_Techie_> whether to switch to 64 linux
<charlie-tca> there isn't much difference if you have 3GB or less memory. I run 64bit so I can use 32 and 64bit virtualbox machines
<Sachse_Siechtum> What is akonadi?
<knome> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in karmic
<charlie-tca> where?
<knome> bah
<knome> Akonadi is a storage service for personal information management (PIM) data and meta data. It is one of the “pillars” (core technologies) behind the KDE 4 project ...
<Sachse_Siechtum> uhm.....tab under system...
<Sachse_Siechtum> o_O
<Sachse_Siechtum> kde on my desktop? eeeeeeek!
<charlie-tca> Akonadi is a storage service for personal information management  (PIM) data and meta data. It is part of KDE 4
<knome> charlie-tca, way too slow. :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, you're getting slow... *g*
 * charlie-tca thinks some things never change...
<Sachse_Siechtum> what is nepomuk strigi file index?
<charlie-tca> heh
<__Techie__> man, im getting better download speeds off the primary image server than i was getting from the torrent
<Sachse_Siechtum> __Techie__, isnt it ironic.....dont you think? *g*
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nepomuk
<jarnos> charlie-tca:  I whish I could see some progress, when rsyncing from rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Sachse_Siechtum> argh I just got a nerdgasm! *g*
<JANOVITZ> does the download actually work now?
<charlie-tca> jarnos: I get a line like this - 695.08M 100%    2.06MB/s    0:05:36
<charlie-tca> the time at the end counts down
<charlie-tca> JANOVITZ: yes
<charlie-tca> see the topic
<JANOVITZ> good :)
<_Techie_> JANOVITZ, downloads work, im currently downloading it from the primary image server
<kangarooo> ok now serius problem and i thinkthis will be problem for 90% of all users of the world who would be using one of linux like one of ubuntu distros. im not fammiliar with excakt statistics of ubuntu user knowledge about this problem but this would make a lot users (wtf?) who are persuaded by ppl like me (ubuntu distro users) to use ubuntu or less tower proceses using os like xubuntu and installing upgrade or some update of this programm grub-
<kangarooo> grub-pc is asking me what i want and i dont know. install the package maintainers version or keep the local version currently installed?
<Sachse_Siechtum> and my panels dissappeard yet again!
<Sachse_Siechtum> uhm...what was the drill?
<knome> !panels | Sachse_Siechtum
<ubottu> Sachse_Siechtum: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok got it already
<Sachse_Siechtum> it was still in the alt f2 cache LOL
<Sachse_Siechtum> how can I change the botscreen?
<Sachse_Siechtum> this "skip mounting /manual recovery"
<Sachse_Siechtum> bootscreen
<_Techie_> please dont tell me that thepanles are still dissapearing in lucid lynx
<_Techie_> panels*
<Sachse_Siechtum> YES they do.
<_Techie_> FFS
<knome> that should be fixed on future xfce versions and i'm trying to work on that with the xfce developers.
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: if you have modified the menu, you decide if you want to modify the new grub menus. Then if you are willing to lose any modifications you have made, you take the package maintainers version
<charlie-tca> Mine haven't disappeared
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: if you have not made modifications to the menu, use the package maintainers version.
<jarnos> kangarooo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#GRUB%20menu.lst:%20install%20the%20maintainer%27s%20version%20vs.%20keep%20the%20local%20version
<Sachse_Siechtum> whats the command for "places"? because mine disappeard...
<kangarooo> aha yes. im thingieng about his grub that it needs some modification. i dont have any modification as i start laptop in mornigh in my morning routine while going for breakfast but for 2 my friend who like to sit at pc while it starts i modified it to start in 4 sec if not any movement. so after updates it would be good not to ask anything but to make latest changes and keef starting for them after 4 seconds.
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: add new items to panel. 'Places'
<Sachse_Siechtum> nothing happens
<charlie-tca> you should restart, probably.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok brb
<charlie-tca> but I don't really know
<Sachse_Siechtum> just have to deinstall some kde stuff
 * _Techie_ needs to get a smart phone to put linux on
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<charlie-tca> You running kde?
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<_Techie_> anyone care to buy me one?
<charlie-tca> I have an older Razor here I could probably sell
<_Techie_> model number?
<Sachse_Siechtum> no...just have some kde programs....came with lucid
<charlie-tca> Where do I find that?
<charlie-tca> huh?
<_Techie_> charlie-tca, look under the battery, thats where it usually is on GSM phones
 * charlie-tca feels left out now. His lucid never came with kde programs
<_Techie_> would it happen to be the motorola razr
 * Sachse_Siechtum gives charlie-tca another beer
<charlie-tca> yes, motorola razor
<_Techie_> then im not really interested in it
<charlie-tca> Now he tells me. I can't even see them numbers anyway
<Sachse_Siechtum> I really like this software center.. :-)
<charlie-tca> They make the numbers too small to read now, I think
<Viper550> yeah. My cousin is happy its included now in lucid xubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> do I need a screen keyboard? ....no...
<_Techie_> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?e=396441 something like that would be right up my alley
<Sachse_Siechtum> blubb
<_Techie_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YClJQBq4qpU
<Sachse_Siechtum> cant watch this video...
<Sachse_Siechtum> here in communist Germany.. :-(
<_Techie_> awww
<_Techie_> is it blocked?
<kangarooo> hello again charlie-tca i had restart. and all stange activities of xfce panels are gone. and also icon of chrome is saved. so my conclusion is - while updating user can start the fall programms and all will be be good but on next release ill have more computers on my new company and ill try to fthem up on updates just to confident :) bb now its night at my latvia i go zzz
<Sachse_Siechtum> uuuuh one package is damaged....audacious-plugins
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> ain't that kde too?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have no idea
<_Techie_> charlie-tca, do you know how to tell a SSH tunnel to allow connections from remote hosts?
<charlie-tca> install openssh-server
<_Techie_> not what i mean
<_Techie_> i want ot allow machines to connect to the tunnel from hosts other than localhost
<_Techie_> or does anyone know of a good free standalone http proxy
<charlie-tca> I just set up the sshd.conf file to allow incoming on port 22,
<_Techie_> charlie-tca, you obviously havent worked with tunnels before have you?
<charlie-tca> not much
<_Techie_> ive already got an established ssh connection
<charlie-tca> just with my local machines
<_Techie_> ive thrown up an encrypted tunnel inside that connection
<charlie-tca> oh, you're way over my head
<_Techie_> i can access that tunnel from the machine im connecting from
<_Techie_> !tunneling
<_Techie_> found it -g
<charlie-tca> I'm just a simple user...
<_Techie_> sweet
<_Techie_> i figured it out
<_Techie_> sweet
<_Techie_> Sachse_Siechtum, do you want to watch that music video?
<knome> charlie-tca, less is more, simple can be better than complex...
<Sachse_Siechtum> _techi_ yes I tried with proxy in firefox but it didnt work...couldnt connect anywhere
<_Techie_> Sachse_Siechtum, would you like to try mine
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<_Techie_> set your firefox to manual proxy
<_Techie_> make sure al are empty except for socks
<_Techie_> socks should read
<_Techie_> s0.blackmage.co.uk
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have foxy proxy :-)
<_Techie_> port 1680
<Sachse_Siechtum> sock v4?
<Sachse_Siechtum> socks
<_Techie_> v5
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok testing..
<Sachse_Siechtum> there is a video from nixie pixel I cant watch..
<_Techie_> some things may not work
<Kwales> Hi - Just tried installing 10.04 on my Dell Inspiron 1150 but it just goes to a blank screen after the splash Ubuntu red n white dots
<Sachse_Siechtum> uhm...youtube doesnt load
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-(
<_Techie_> hrmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> *sob*
<_Techie_> i guess youtube uses other streaming methods
<_Techie_> wait
<_Techie_> i just got a vid loading on youtube through it
<Sachse_Siechtum> well...its a bit a way ahead...gotta try some other proxies...
<Sachse_Siechtum> and speaking of which: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GgeckQfIt4&playnext_from=TL&videos=gbeLUJOnLK0
<Sachse_Siechtum> aaah. she is so adorable :-)
<_Techie_> while proxy redirects are good, proxies via encrypted tunnels are better
<Sachse_Siechtum> is there a site which has several of those?
<_Techie_> Sachse_Siechtum, no.. if you want to do it properly you really gotta source your own
<_Techie_> i once was running a socks proxy, encrypted in a ssh tunnel... which was encrypted in a https tunnel
<Sachse_Siechtum> so I have to know someone from the US who tunnels his ip...
<_Techie_> no
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, *my head is spinning*
<_Techie_> youve just gotta have access to a decent shell server and have sufficient access for what you want to do
<Sachse_Siechtum> shell server?
<knome> _Techie_, Sachse_Siechtum: consider continuing that discussion at #xubuntu-offtopic. thanks!:)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<_Techie_> Sachse_Siechtum, what OS are you using?
<_Techie_> ill show you how to make a ssh tunnel with a socks5 proxy
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, uhm...Xubuntu lucid?
<_Techie_> ill even give you the password to my blackmage shell
<_Techie_> easy as pie
<Sachse_Siechtum> uuuuh shiny! :-)
<_Techie_> ima pm you, that alright?
<Sachse_Siechtum> copy
#xubuntu 2010-04-30
<Guest19942> hola
<_Techie_> hello Guest19942
<Guest19942> Is posible update to Xubuntu 10.04 by the command "sudo update-manager -d?
<_Techie_> yes
<charlie-tca> don't use the -d
<_Techie_> or you can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> final is out. If you start update-manager, it should tell you a new version 10.04 is available
<Guest19942> yes
<charlie-tca> just click upgrade
<Guest19942> but it tell me there's a new version of UBUNTU 10.04, not XUBUNTU
<charlie-tca> If you installed Xubuntu, it will upgrade Xubuntu
<Guest19942> ok!!!!
<charlie-tca> even if the text is wrong.
<Guest19942> thank you!!!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, now I have a working proxy... *yay*
<Sachse_Siechtum> thanks to _Techie_  ,the genius :-)
<_Techie_> im not a genius, i just have problems with restrictive authorities
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, me too :-)
<charlie-tca> Great! we need a genius in here to help out
<Sachse_Siechtum> we need a genius to solve the vanising panels problem :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> +h
<Sachse_Siechtum> afk eating some fish with toast and butter (not in that order)
<charlie-tca> hmmm, seems like butter with fish and toast would be wrong
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes exactly. more like apt-get install "toastbutterfish"
<Sachse_Siechtum> (not bragging with my turbo pascal knowledge now)
<_Techie_> hey LinuxGuy2009
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello Im working on a buntu multiboot DVD on launchpad and needed to know if on the live CD if the initrd file found in /casper is named either "/casper/initrd.lz" or "/casper/initrd.gz"? Would someone be so kind as to verify this for me?
<LinuxGuy2009> _Techie_: Hi there!
<LinuxGuy2009> For Lucid of course
<_Techie_> anyone here from the US that might be willing to donate the use of a shell account on one of their linux machines
<_Techie_> Sachse_Siechtum, got a shell hosting service in washington
<_Techie_> however for ssh forwarding you need an upgraded subscription
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, which means...spending money..
<charlie-tca> LinuxGuy2009: might be better to ask in #ubuntu-installer, but I don't know if anyone is available tonight.
<_Techie_> which according to the information they have given me is $36 one time only
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm
<_Techie_> but il keep searching
<LinuxGuy2009> charlie-tca: Ok thank you
<Sachse_Siechtum> thank you so much....if you find something send me your adress please, so I can send you a packge of fine german beer...
<Sachse_Siechtum> so "all your friend will highfive and whorship you forever"
<_Techie_> haha, too bad your not russian
<_Techie_> i got a mate whose after some real russian vodka
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe...maybe I can find some import vodka
<_Techie_> dound a few, not sure if they are still active though
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<_Techie_> no luck, of the 3 i came accross, 2 were completely offline and the passwords for the third had been changed
<_Techie_> <robthew00t> I kinda wanna hack every wow server and  break it and throw the world into chaos because i'm almost certain wow  addicts everywhere would suffer withdrawals and rebel
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah no bother. I'm glad I have one :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ROFL
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh noes!
<Sachse_Siechtum> The world would sink into chaos..
<Sachse_Siechtum> and brutal street gangs would terrorize the people...
<Sachse_Siechtum> ...and one man had to save us all....the lone wanderer...the street warrior...
<Sachse_Siechtum> MAD MAX!
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, some funny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yX2jXbTVkw
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<_Techie_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, ROFL brilliant! I was lik WTF the whole time! LOL
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, Apple OS is more or less an expensive Linux OS ...
<_Techie_> yes
<_Techie_> its BSD based
<Sachse_Siechtum> without the adaptability
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah I know
<Sachse_Siechtum> a friend of mine owns a imac...
<Sachse_Siechtum> an
<Sachse_Siechtum> I used it for a week
<Sachse_Siechtum> "used"
<_Techie_> i have a mac
<Sachse_Siechtum> after that I got "cairo-dock" for my xubuntu..
<_Techie_> its a Powerbook G4 titanium 15"
<Sachse_Siechtum> after 2 weeks it was annoying
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I got ried of it...
<Sachse_Siechtum> nice
<_Techie_> i run linux on mine atm
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dont like mac...
<Sachse_Siechtum> nice
<_Techie_> but linux doesnt like the graphics card
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just find macs to expensive
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh
<_Techie_> it works, but not as well as in OSX
<_Techie_> hrmm, maybe ill re isntall OS X today
<Sachse_Siechtum> why didnt you buy a pc (without the windows)?
<_Techie_> i got given this from my dad
<Sachse_Siechtum> wouldnt it be cheaper?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh well *g*
<_Techie_> he used it while he was waiting for his macbook pro 17" titanium
<_Techie_> so i now have a laptop with a shit ass processor and minimal battery life
<_Techie_> oh yay, lucid is done downloading
<Sachse_Siechtum> nice :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> well not the laptop *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> but in some days I gonna get an ancient laptop from my judo teacher...the only thing I know is: it has 128 mb ram *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> and there is Win XP on it...
<Sachse_Siechtum> so I'll go either for Lubuntu or Slitaz
<Sachse_Siechtum> already burnt 2 live cds :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> slitaz looks very good for just 30 mb :-)
<_Techie_> i used to have a n old 386 laptop, with a floppy drive... windows 3.1 an 4mb RAM
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, woah...I've seen a monochrome laptop once with an external cd rom single speed drive...top that one *g*
<_Techie_> this one does top it
<_Techie_> this was before they had cdroms
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh wait...some time in 1997 I was playing with a friend...soccer on a C64!
<Sachse_Siechtum> with joysticks!
<_Techie_> even had a trackball mouse
<Sachse_Siechtum> woah
<Sachse_Siechtum> and this game was loading from a 3"5 floppy drive!
<Sachse_Siechtum> damn does this make me a geek, because I remember this? LOL
<_Techie_> no
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah...in 1997 I used to have a life :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe today I'm more of a geek than in the past..
<Sachse_Siechtum> my first pc had Win 95 on it...
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think til last year linux wasnt even existing for me :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> til I had it with my slow Win XP install *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright I'm off to bed ceya
<_Techie_> cya
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, thanks again :-)
<_Techie_> no prob man
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh wtf!
<Sachse_Siechtum> cant start jdownloader.jar
<Sachse_Siechtum> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<Sachse_Siechtum> why does this remind me of windows vista?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok solved it
<Sachse_Siechtum> phew
<Sachse_Siechtum> well went faster than in vista *lol*
<_Techie_> sudo chmod a+x filename.jar
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I did "porperties ...access right...and done
<Sachse_Siechtum> rights
<raj> guys is there anyone in here capable of reading logs and determining how to fix? its about a game smokin guns... I have the log file openAL refuses to open and i get errors while trying to run VM any ideas? i would really appreciate any help :( here is my log file ANYONE? I couldnt FIND anything online!!!! http://pastebin.org/193449   PLEASE HELP :) THANK YOU
<_Techie_> yay for using extremely busted up MP3 players as flash drives
<_Techie_> pastebin the logs and we can take a look at it
<_Techie_> hehe, another q3 based game
<_Techie_> does the file ./vm/ui.qvm exist?
<_Techie_> raj, does the file ./vm/ui.qvm exist?
<raj> _Techie_:  shouldnt it exist???? it was running fine yesterday
<_Techie_> odd
<raj> tech where can i find the file?
<raj> _Techie_:  where can i find it?
<_Techie_> in the vm folder
<raj> _Techie_:  1 sec
<raj> _Techie_:  is it under filesystems or .vm home folder? cant find vm under filesystem
<_Techie_> i would think it would be located in with the game files
<_Techie_> anyone here got experience with software raid arrays?
<xivix> so how's the new version?
<Sachse_Siechtum> nice...
<Sachse_Siechtum> not so much different on the outside (except the boot screen)
 * charlie-tca waves bye. see you tomorrow! 
<arthur1> hi
<arthur1> Forgive for my Englishman, I have just updated xubuntu 10.04 and the menu of xfce this one distorted in this configuration everything it of "system" and this one also "system". Can someone help me?
<arthur1>  Sorry  my English is bad, I have just updated xubuntu 10.04 and the menu of xfce this one distorted in this configuration everything it of "system" and this one also "system". Can someone help me?
<arthur1> Thank you for your help, I look now for the channel of xfce
<arthur1> somebody can help me?
<arthur1> as I can modify the menu of xfce?
<arthur1> >:o
<_Techie_> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<_Techie_> whenever any sound plays to my sound card, all i hear is noise, even with system sounds (when running in 5.1 out + analog in, i get surround sound noise)
<ircipimp> mr_pouit: ping
<spazz> hi
<spazz> I got lucid yesterday.. and it moves my mouse cursor faster in horizontal directions than in vertical directions.. how can I fix that!?
<mr_pouit> ircipimp: pong
<ircipimp> mr_pouit: hi. I've seen your reply in #566900 regarding the integration of xfce and gnome-session and i suspect this to be the cause of #564831 as well (which i reported). Can you confirm this?
<ircipimp> And if so, can we figure out a workaround to get gnome-keyring-daemon integrated into xfce4-session?
<ircipimp> (didn't we have a bot here posting links to bug numbers?)
<minimec> Hi folks. I am using a xfce4-terminal in combination with e17 WM. Is there A way to prevent 'always on top' of the Terminal window when I go into Fulscreen mode?
<mr_pouit> ircipimp: I don't have any clear idea for this one. gnome-keyring isn't automatically started by xfce4-session now. But if the desktop files are present in xdg/autostart, it will... If it is requested by nm-applet over dbus, it will be started by dbus...
<mr_pouit> ircipimp: Anyway, gnome-keyring has been rewritten for 2.30, so I don't think the doc is up-to-date in this aspect :(
<ircipimp> yes. the problem seems to be, that the environment variables printed by g-k-d are not imported into the env
<mr_pouit> iirc, there is gnome-keyring 2.30.1 in -proposed, you should try it :]
<ircipimp> ok, i'll try that
<mr_pouit> ircipimp: I looked a bit at the code a few days ago, and there are two ways to set these vars: by g_setenv() and over dbus with gnome-session
<mr_pouit> (I don't know how gnome-keyring decides which way though...)
<ircipimp> which mechanism does g_setenv use to push the variable to env?
<ircipimp> until karmic i just started g-k-d manually in .xsession. However since lucid, nm-applet won't be able to connect, it i start it that way.
<mr_pouit> g_setenv is just "the normal way that should work everywhere"
<ircipimp> can it be, that xsession get executed before dbus, thus g-k-d cannot register with dbus and fails to do so when dbus comes up, but dbus fails on starting g-k-d when requested by nm-applet?
<ircipimp> i'll go and try 2.30.1
<ircipimp> thanks for the help so far!
<mr_pouit> ircipimp: feel free to comment on the bug report if you understand the issue ;)
<ircipimp> yes, i will try to further track this down during the weekend. Having to type "ssh-add" after each login annoys me, especially as it is a regression bug
<xubuntu801> hello
<xubuntu801> i want to install xubbubunt
<ircipimp> xubuntu801: nice
<xubuntu801> and use autocad
<xubuntu801> free
<xubuntu801> help!
<bestfan> xubunto is best?
<psycho_oreos> its a matter of taste
<Name141> Will I be able to upgrade through the ISO if I have both Xfce and Gnome desktops installed?
<psycho_oreos> doubt it
<Name141> I gotta wait till tomorrow anyway
<Name141> I'm almost out of unlimited bandwith hours
<Name141> AKA: 14 more ins
<Name141> mins*
<mirmillo> It's possibile to start ubuntu in cli mode?
<psycho_oreos> yes, append single into kernel line
<mirmillo> It's possibile to start xubuntu in cli mode?
<_Techie_> yes
<psycho_oreos> refer to above
<_Techie_> add suffix the boot options with text
<mirmillo> _Techie_: How can I do that?
<_Techie_> you could edit it in grub at boot time
<psycho_oreos> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_Techie_> or you could edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<_Techie_> psycho_oreos, single is not what were after here
<_Techie_> CLI was asked for, not insta-root
<_Techie_> single will throw you in as root, however text will give you a terminal where you can login as a regular user
<psycho_oreos> _Techie_, still its text mode
<psycho_oreos> yes not quite correct as yours but close
<_Techie_> i just dont want someone sitting in root all the time if they dont know what they are doing
<_Techie_> its extremely dangerous
<mirmillo> _Techie_: _Techie_ what should I add to /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<schlaftier> mirmillo: DON'T edit grub.cfg directly
<schlaftier> mirmillo: if you are on Karmic or Lucid, try this:
<schlaftier> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8779719&postcount=3
<aigoo> I've tried to mount a ntfs partition and a get an error when the system startx. This is the link with my /ect/fstab : http://pastebin.com/ZVrs2pZN
<kangarooo> hello. big problem. no sound on upgrade and .m3u file not recogized and cant be recognized and cant be made to open with witch program
<kangarooo> m3u file i clicked right click properties and before upgrade i was able to change with with program file needs to be opened in file properties
<moetunes> aigoo: shouldn't it be something like /dev/sda2? on the last line?
<aigoo> How can I change the run level to 3?
<psycho_oreos> init 3
<psycho_oreos> err sudo init 3
<bazhang> !runlevel | aigoo
<ubottu> aigoo: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Sysi> telinit ?
<aigoo> Sysi: I want to start my system directly in cli mode.
<bazhang> stop gdm?
<bazhang> aigoo, this is permanent?
<aigoo> bazhang: yes, it is.
<bazhang> aigoo, fresh install? or upgrade
<_Techie_> aigoo, suffix the boot parameters with "text" without quotation marks
<aigoo> bazhang: fresh install
<bazhang> aigoo, well if its permanent you might consider the minimal installer (around 10mb download) and install only what you need
<_Techie_> aigoo, suffix the boot parameters with "text" without quotation marks
<moetunes> isn't not starting gdm in rc2.d easier?
<aigoo> bazhang: Can you give me a link?
<bazhang> aigoo, hang on
<aigoo> bazhang: ok
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> whoops
<_Techie_> seriously guys, if you want to load a CLI
<_Techie_> the easiest way is to take the boot parameters and add text to the end, no need to screw aaround with runlevels
<_Techie_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<_Techie_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aigoo> _Techie_: Where to add that?
<Sysi> or just remove gdm
<_Techie_> aigoo, in the boot parameters
<_Techie_> Sysi, while that will achieve what were after, it will however it requires modification of the system
<Sysi> yeah, but it's easy
<_Techie_> Sysi, so is adding text, it can even be done during boot if you want
<aigoo> bazhang: It's possibile to install a minimal Xubuntu version?
<bazhang> aigoo, well you add xubuntu and its not really minimal anymore
<Sysi> pure cli is also possible with alternate-cd
<bazhang> aigoo, the package xubuntu-desktop though can certainly be installed though
<bazhang> minus though
<aigoo> thank you guys for your help.
<MaxFrames> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MaxFrames> I have just upgraded from karmic to lucid and I am a less-than-happy cat :(
<MaxFrames> thunar is broken... in detailed view there is no way to select items
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> But compact view and icon view work fine
<MaxFrames> and I have also issues with synergy+ (OK, it's not officially supported, but it worked on karmic)
<charlie-tca> bug 520118
<MaxFrames> there is no solution right now, is there?
<charlie-tca> synergy+ I don't know, but you could look if there is a bug filed and if not, report the issue in launchpad
<charlie-tca> no solution to thunar, no, not for us or arch or any other distro at this time
<MaxFrames> right now, I am trying to build the latest release candidate of synergy+, to see if it gets better
<MaxFrames> I must say that I am disappointed... karmic brought a major problem (gnome-screensaver not locking the screen, required to roll back to xscreensaver) and now this is also quite an annoyance
<MaxFrames> from launchpad I gather that this issue was known in beta stage... why did they release it like this if they knew about it?
<moetunes> comes down to time and number of uses prob
<moetunes> users I meant
<MaxFrames> well, thunar is the default xubuntu file manager isn't it? so anyone upgrading xubuntu will face this bug
<charlie-tca> Well, sometimes it becomes a choice, release or never release
<MaxFrames> "never" is exaggerated
<MaxFrames> "later" is more likely
<charlie-tca> right, could have waited 6 months
<MaxFrames> no problem... better than upgrading to a non working release
<moetunes> I've never used "detailed view"
<charlie-tca> There is no fix that upstream has been able to find, how long would be reasonable?
<MaxFrames> this is the last time I trust the next LTS to be better than the previous release
<charlie-tca> I don't see a non-working release mentioned. I see a release that has a bug that can be easily worked around
<MaxFrames> when I got the gnome-screensaver bug, there were two solutions... 1) revert to xscreensaver (which canonical did with lucid anyway) and 2) roll back a couple of versions... both worked...
<charlie-tca> Not everyone uses detailed view. It is an option you set up
<charlie-tca> Some bugs are easier to workaround than others. You still have options. Use icon or compact view. They do not freeze thunar
<MaxFrames> it's like selling a car and say "don't move your seat from the default position, it could get loose, if it does it's your fault because you moved it to suit your needs"
<charlie-tca> Default is icon view, not detailed view
<MaxFrames> read again please
<MaxFrames> I should be able to customize a setting to my needs...
<moetunes> there's 20000+ apps in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> workaround: use compact view, press ctrl+2 to see detailed view when you get to the folder you need to look at the dates in
<MaxFrames> moetunes: I'm not talking an obscure app (like synergy+ admittely is), but the default file manager!
<charlie-tca> enough rant now. Do you have an issue you need help with?
<MaxFrames> yes, with synergy+
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaxFrames> sometimes, when I switch to the "server" (windows) and then back to the client (lucid), the key mapping is screwed
<MaxFrames> does not happen every time so it's hard to identify the reason
<MaxFrames> for example, I type "-" and get "_"
<MaxFrames> or type lower case and get upper case (and cannot toggle upper case lock)
<MaxFrames> unfortunately, being noob, I cannot seem to be able to build a newer version of synergy+ to see if it fixes the issue
<MaxFrames> the command should be ./hm.sh build, but it gives me unknown command
<MaxFrames> I'm sorry about the ranting... but I'd really like to discuss the "release or die" concept... is there a "loose ubuntu chat" room available?
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MaxFrames> ok, thanks
<TomJ> Xubuntu 9.10 - my menu bar and taskbar have disappeared.  normally I ahve the menu at the top and a task list at the bottom, both have gone. I can see the desktop with its icons, but can't find how to get the menus back
<charlie-tca> !panel | TomJ
<TomJ> (nor do I know what made them disappeared -it's actually my Mum's laptop, so she might have pressed anything.)
<ubottu> TomJ: Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<TomJ> OK - it crashes often?
<charlie-tca> panels?
<charlie-tca> TomJ: the panels crash often, or the whole system?
<Sysi> pretty often, devs just still can't reproduce it :D
<TomJ> ah, "Since disappearing panels occurs often".  Is this improved in 10.04?  Seems quite a big issue
<TomJ> charlie-tca: I meant xfce4-panel is crashing - to me it only happened once, but that link says it happens often
<TomJ> OK, but this issue persisted reboots - I guess that's because I have "save session" enabled?
<charlie-tca> Well, for me it improved, I haven't crashed the panels in 10.04 since alpha2
<TomJ> and shouldnt xfce4-panels appear in the session startup list?  Or does something else start it?
<TomJ> charlie-tca: I am on 9.10 - I will try 10.04
<charlie-tca> I think it is started by something else
<TomJ> OK - but it doesnt come back for me on reboots at the moment.  so either its absence is being saved by the session manager, or else it is crashing on every startup
<TomJ> I guess I will know the latter once I restart it with alt-f2
<TomJ> anyway I'm going to reinstall with 10.04.   9.10 hasn't been going great for me so far - had a few other issues also
<charlie-tca> Once it crashes, it won't restart by restarting the system. You do have to restart it separately
<TomJ> charlie-tca: ok thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<moetunes> it helps if you backup .config/xfce/panel
<MaxFrames> can you suggest a replacement for thunar (and how to make it the default file browser)?
<charlie-tca> nautilus?
<charlie-tca> I would only know to remove thunar and install the other one. That will make the new one default, I think
<MaxFrames> perhaps
<moetunes> pcmanfm is light
<MaxFrames> when the "caps lock" and "scroll lock" keyboard leds blink at the same time, it means kernel panic, doesn't it?
<genii> MaxFrames: When all 3 keyboard lights flash on and off continuously, yes kernel panic
<MaxFrames> the "num lock" was not blinking
<genii> MaxFrames: If they just blink once when you turn the computer on and no more, your motherboard passed it's self-check
<MaxFrames> maybe it was "kernel anxiety" :D :D
<genii> Heh
<MaxFrames> it happened when I shut down, and they were blinking continuously and the screen was blank; I had to force the shutdown
<MaxFrames> bye
<abubakar> hi any one there to help me
<hatake_kakashi> ask and you may receive
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abubakar> I was customising the panel in panel manager.I dont know ,suddenly one of my panels containing the browsers has disappeared.what should I do to restore it.
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Prajwal> started downloading xubuntu 10.04
<Prajwal> waiting to test it 8)
<jst_> Is it just me, or does Xubuntu run faster with no background image set?
<Prajwal> hmm background image??
<jst_> Yes.
<Prajwal> what does it have to do with it ?
<jst_> Desktop wallpaper, whatever.
<jst_> I don't know, it just seems faster when I don't have one set.
<Prajwal> is it so large image??
<jst_> It's the default one, so I don't think so.
<charlie-tca> anybody running a portable computer with Xubuntu that can test a couple of packages?
<charlie-tca> Packages are in proposed, to fix bugs
<charlie-tca> jst: depending on your system specs, it might be faster without the image
<handjob> Hi. I just upgreaded. Someone willing to help me get the sound back please?
<handjob> Sound card detected. Module loaded. No sound. Help.
<Sysi> everything unmuted etc?
<handjob> Everything.
<handjob> Ah just updated to 10.04.
<handjob> I will drop some pastebin.
<handjob> Give me a sce.
<handjob> "Sb live 5.1 (alsa mixer)" marked in the sound mixer. Output of lspci -v and less /proc/asound/modles - http://pastebin.com/XN18MGE7 , http://pastebin.com/d8WjX8sD . Everything unmutted in the alsamixer. Don't knew what to do anymore.
<handjob> I just checked the speakers with aplay and (most of them) does work. Now i am really confused.
<TheSheep> how do you check for sound?
<TheSheep> maybe you are just missing the codecs for whatever audio file you try to play?
<moetunes> simple check is   aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<handjob> Well maybe that's the case. Thx.
<handjob> What sound i install to play wav. files? Do You think that these could be deleted in the upgrade process?
<handjob> *What sound codecs sould I
<handjob> Ok once again speaker test is making noise however exaile, totem, firefox does not. "Restricted" package is installed. Help.
<handjob> Could someone help me fix the problem with missing sound?
<Besogon> hello. Why can't I open with thunar samba shared foulders using Giglo?
<kangarooo> hello after update yesterday i dont have music playing
<kangarooo> sound is lost
<handjob> Ha ha. Welcom in the club.
<handjob> *welcome
<handjob> I am about to reboot after excluding the puls from automatic startup list. Brb to tell if something changed.
<handjob> No luck.
<handjob> kangarooo, can u perform speaker test. It's strange but it works on my box.
<kangarooo> ok ill do it handjob only how?
<handjob> speaker-test -D surround51 -c 6
<handjob> ctrl to exit.
<KaNgArOoO> handjob its not making sound.
<handjob> Oh i am not sure should You give surround argument. I am such a audio noob.
<handjob> However thx.
<KaNgArOoO> Playback device is surround51 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels Using 16 octaves of pink noise Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<KaNgArOoO> that he gives me and also repeating this line all the time handjob Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<handjob> Have You checked the alsamixer and the xfce mixer settings after upgrade?
<KaNgArOoO> i have only mixer in xfce panel
<KaNgArOoO> yes all are up to max
<handjob> Same here.
<handjob> Fuck.
<KaNgArOoO> music was playing yesterday then i made upgrade and now in morning i wanted radio but it wasnt playing
<KaNgArOoO> also m3u file wasnt anymore recognized by vlc and in file properties i canot anymore change with what i want that file to open
<handjob> That's strange. Try to run the wanted program from terminal as a root.
<handjob> What the fuck. The sound works if i start excaile with sudo!
<moetunes> check if you're in the audio group
<KaNgArOoO> i dont think it will get back in file properties option to change with witch programm that file i want to open
<handjob> I added myself 10 minutes ago.
<handjob> However i did it editing /etc/groups with vim.
<handjob> Can this be not efficient?
<moetunes> does audio show in   groups   at terminal?
<KaNgArOoO> handjob: i also tryd with sudo exaile but for me thats not working still
<handjob> I made an error. What is the separator between users in /etc/group?
<TheSheep>  \n
<TheSheep> oh, in group, sorry
<TheSheep> 'man group' says 'a  list  of  the usernames that are members of this group, sepa‐
<TheSheep>               rated by commas.'
<handjob> Thank You.
<handjob> Log out/in. Brb.
<KaNgArOoO> i got sound
<KaNgArOoO> problem with sound solved by finding all sound prefferences and in one prefferences withc had nothing added i added only thing what was possible to add- another master. and it was by default to mute. so a bug is- on upgrade setting is hidden and is mutted
<KaNgArOoO> also heres another bug. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot674.php folders added to menu in left.
<KaNgArOoO> and another bug- copy paste not working using ctrl+c ctrl+v
<KaNgArOoO> handjob: problem with sound solved by finding all sound prefferences and in one prefferences withc had nothing added i added only thing what was possible to add- another master. and it was by default to mute. so a bug is- on upgrade setting is hidden and is mutted
<handjob> What a bitch. Is it RC or stable? It changed some owhershit of excaile files in my home. Still it does not work. KaNgArOoO can You please be more specyfic?
<handjob> *ownership
<KaNgArOoO> but heres another 2 bugs http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot674.php and another bug- copy paste not working using ctrl+c ctrl+v. at least in pidgin i cant ctrl+v text copied from programms. if copied from textfile it works. but works only when left click and paste as plain text.
<handjob> KaNgArOoO, where are the "preferences" that You mentioned?
<KaNgArOoO> handjob: here ar pics http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-196.php in first all is to max. but now i also checked others added them all. and in middle option called Playback there was nothing added. i added master and it was muted. i dont think its important i thought all is in first option but anyways i checked it and its muted and i unmuted and it works
<KangarooO> im doing a fresh install on another pc and lets see if there all is fine
<handjob> Thx, however i will try to fix alsa but if i fail (and it seems i will) i will give it a try.
<handjob> Fuck. Story so far - I am abel to run 2 speakers of 5.1 set when disabeling puls in autostart and running for example exaile as a root...this is what i get when running it as a reggular user maybe somebody can suggest me something http://pastebin.com/XzZGxQa5 . Thx in advance.
<TrueNhero> hello, how is going on the lucid lynx on xubuntu?
<handjob> FUUCCCCKK.
<handjob> It's a disaster.
<TrueNhero> why?
<TrueNhero> too heavy?}
<handjob> Please tell me it's RC not stable.
<handjob> Sound.
<handjob> Horrrorrrr
<handjob> Audio, does not work
<handjob> Puls is dead.
<handjob> I am able to listen to some music on alsa as a root
<handjob> ...
<handjob> on 2 out of 5 speakers.
<handjob> Greate upgrade.
<Name141> After I get the LTS ISO downloaded, can I use the ISO to upgrade without burning it to a CD?
<DexterF> hi
<handjob> Well i have not tried to upgrade this way but if You can do it from cd i bet that doing so from usb for example is possible.
<handjob> Hi.
<handjob> But don't do it.
<Name141> handjob: The old machine wont do that
<handjob> It sucks.
<handjob> Name141, no usb boot eh?
<DexterF> just installed lucid on an old thinkpad. works a charm so far. but -- first linux-laptop, which is the saved state that needs no power?
<TrueNhero> xubuntu lost his way.....
<handjob> Amen.
<Name141> handjob: It's a PII 450 MHz
<TrueNhero> xfce4 is heavy right now, im using openbox
<handjob> Fuck it. I am doing server install and maybe openbox etc.
<DexterF> umm. problem. no mouse pointer after resume. what now?
<handjob> CRY.
<handjob> Xubuntu is DEAD.
<handjob> BEAD BAybe.
<DexterF> try #crybaby
<handjob> I AM MODERATOR THERE.
<fun2learngnu> Did anyone notice audio problems after upgrading Xubuntu to Lucid?  My sound no longer works.
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: did you disable pulse perhaps? maye pulse/alsa-libs got overwritten
<DexterF> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<fun2learngnu> DexterF: I am trying to work my way through the Comprehensive Sound Solution Guide in teh Ubuntu Forum, but I am stuck.   For the solution that you proposed, should I go to Synaptic and reinstall the alsa libs that I find?
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: depends on where you came from - was ist alsa or pulse before the upgrade?
<handjob> HAHA, another one?
<fun2learngnu> DexterF: To be honest, I don't know.  The sound never gave me trouble, so I never messed with it.  It was whatever came with Karmic.
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: that's pulse then. and should still continue. what sound chip is it?
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: and does "doesnt work" mean it doe not make any sound or does it produce errors when trying to play sth?
<fun2learngnu>  DexterF:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/h3fdYtkd        By doesn't work, I mean no sound whatsoever.  From Exaile and/or the web  ie youtube.
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: checked all the funny mixer switches and sliders?
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: that a laptop?
<handjob> Ok i just remove pulse and reinstalled alsa. Let's see if this will help. See ya in a minute gentleman.
<DexterF> f*ck me, this old thinkpad performs better in flash *and* 3D than my main rig, being an athlon dualcore with a geforce 9...
<fun2learngnu> DexterF:  It is not a laptop.  It is a desktop:  Compaq Presario Deskpro EN   (old Pentium III, but runs Xubuntu perfectly---until this sound issue)    On the panel is an icon of a speaker, When clicked on it opens the Alsa mixer.  It appears that the correct sound card is selected (Intel 82801BA-ICH2) and the master volume is tuned all the way up)   I don't see a mute button.
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: try alsamixer from a console, has more switches.
<fun2learngnu>  DexterF: by "console" , do you mean the "terminal"?  Is that a non-GUI sound mixer?
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: yes, console, terminal, whatever. typitype command enter thingy
<DexterF> ich ess jetzt mal was
<DexterF> whoops
<DexterF> wrong window
<handjob> DexterF, when You will have some spare time You can give me a hand with audio.
<fun2learngnu> DexterF: Oh wow, that is cool.  What should I look for?
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: well, look for oddly named switches you never seen before, crank up sliders with names that mean nothing to you
<DexterF> try random stuff :)
<jst> Can I just sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio and be done with the whole thing?
<fun2learngnu> DexterF: Master volume is up all the way.  And I turned anything that was down all the way up.
<handjob> jst, Just did that. Did the trick however only 2 out of my 5 speakers are now working.
<DexterF> handjob: you need to tell the card to upmix. it should do that in hardware if its no POS
<DexterF> otherwise youll need to conf... dont ask me, me=alsa, no clue about ppulse
<jst> handjob, did you fux0r with alsamixer?
<fun2learngnu> In Synaptic, I noticed I have pulseaudio installed.  Should this not be there?
<DexterF> fun2learngnu: well.... try to figure what the dev name is and cat /dev/urandom there for laughs to see if it does anything *at all*. if that be the case its accepting data
<handjob> In the morning i was enjoying alsa and 5.1. Now stereo...everything in alsamixer on full power. Apropriate module loaded.
<DexterF> then its a config thing
<handjob> DexterF, It seems so however everyting i did to make 5.1. work was tunning up alsamixer settings and now i am bit lost. Any sugestions. I am audio noob.
<handjob> ?
<handjob> *Everything i did previously to make it work.
<packet-sent> I need to set my laptop to do nothing when lid is closed I have used the gconf-tool in the past is there a similar tool for xfce
<leon_> i need help setting up a 2 user multi seat in ubuntu 10.04 lts please. does gdm 2.30 even support it
<helo> the image referenced by the Gaim screenshot on www.xubuntu.org/help is broken... why is it pulling from such an odd place: http://www.sheep.art.pl/download/Gaim_screenshot1
<Vista1337> ohai all!
<Vista1337> Im new at Linux and stuff
<Vista1337> Im instaling it on my VM now
<Vista1337> anyone there?
<DexterF> Vista1337: hey. which linux distro? xubuntu?
<Vista1337> yes
<Vista1337> i am new at this things
<Vista1337> whats the difference?
<DexterF> well, right channel but not the most crowded one. on *basics* the wiki and forums at ubuntu.com are utterly useful, plus you might bug the bot here (ubottu)
<Vista1337> ubottu?
<Vista1337> mIRC bot?
<DexterF> well, the main diff between ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu are that they feature different desktop systems
<DexterF> like so:
<DexterF> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DexterF> but better msg it so the channel doesnt get flooded
<Vista1337> aha
<Vista1337> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DexterF> linux distros are a lot different from windows or macosx in modularity.
<Vista1337> yeah
<DexterF> the three big players are kde, gnome and xfce
<Vista1337> I have windows XP pro
<DexterF> you get to chose - kde and gnome are rather, well, complete while xfce tries to be light
<Vista1337> and installing xubuntu on Virtual Machine
<Vista1337> ok
<Vista1337> brb
<DexterF> not to mean xfce wasnt complete
<Vista1337> what is xfce
<Vista1337> like Offece in win?
<Vista1337> office*
<Vista1337> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<DexterF> no.. xfce is a desktop environment, it means:
<DexterF> it draws the windows, provides buttons, does settings, has tools like... whatnot. from file manager over cd writer to whatever
<DexterF> desktop environments on linux (solaris, bsd, etc etc) aim to give you a full working environemnt instead of having you search all the programs together from all corners of the web
<DexterF> plus they are stored in an authenticated central repository. try the "software enter" in the xfce menu when your VM is ready and youll see what i mean
<DexterF> ist not called a linux _distibution_ as opposed to "operating system" because it's a software collection
<DexterF> the kernel, a desktop environment (not necessarily, you can have a server without a graphical system at all), tools, stuff.
<DexterF> if you find Xfce is too alien, you can add gnome or kde to your existing xfce, they can live happily together and you get to decide which one to start in the login screen
<DexterF> try them, chose the one you like
<TrueNhero> how can i delete the old kernels?
<DexterF> TrueNhero: remove linux-image-<kernelversion>
<DexterF> from software center... or synaptic.. or aptitude...
<TrueNhero> on synaptic how?
<DexterF> Vista1337: gotta go, have fun, visit the forums/wiki, ask in #ubuntu, too, for basics, more people there
<DexterF> TrueNhero: dunno, just list them with   sudo aptitude search linux | grep ^i   in a terminal then aptitude remove the ones you dont need
<DexterF> synaptic should have list them quite as well tho
<DexterF> just search for linux-image
<DexterF> now off!
#xubuntu 2010-05-01
<TrueNhero> xubuntu on pandora, it is posible?
<owen1> if i want the most efficient ubuntu, should i get the server version and add xorg?
<_Techie_> no
<_Techie_> install using the alternative cd
<_Techie_> and install the minimal system
<_Techie_> then add what you want from there
<TrueNhero> can i have xubuntu with xvesa?
<_Techie_> yes
<_Techie_> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<_Techie_> !xvesa
<_Techie_> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Techie_> hopefully one of thos efactiods will help you out a bit
<_Techie_> TrueNhero,  if you have an xorg.conf you could just change the driver line
<Aquina> 'lo
<_Techie_> hello Aquina
<Aquina> Has someone ever executed "sudo find / -xdev -type f -nogroup -print"?
<Aquina> hello _Techie_
<_Techie_> Aquina, no, what should it do?
<Aquina> It for e.g. returned "/var/lib/doc-base/documents/gimp-help-de" which group is 999.
<Aquina> I have NO such group. :-/
<Aquina> It listed about 15 files... I'm gonna check the groups.
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna drop down a few runlevels and install a driver
<Aquina> Yes, they all belogn to group 999.
<Aquina> I had to execute "sudo apt-get install --reinstall aspell-de-alt aspell-de gimp-help-de" which changed the group back to root.
<Aquina> *strange*!
<ubuntu> Okay so I downloaded Xubuntu latest, burnt it to a cd, booted and... it looks exactly the same.  Same background, same theme and when I opened Firefox the welcome page said "Welcome to Ubuntu 9.10."
<ubuntu> What gives?
<_Techie_> did you download the correct version
<wolfwalker_prime> Did someone forget to change the Firefox autostart?
<wolfwalker_prime> No, when I hover the mouse over the Install button on the desktop it says "Install Xubuntu 10.04
<wolfwalker_prime> "
<wolfwalker_prime> But the Firefox default page said "Welcome to Xubuntu 9.10."
<wolfwalker_prime> Where do you check versions from within Xubuntu?
<wolfwalker_prime> Right.  Anyone else awake here?
<schlaftier> wolfwalker_prime: lsb_release -r
<schlaftier> or "lsb_release -a" if you want more output
<wolfwalker_prime> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -r
<wolfwalker_prime> Release:	10.04
<wolfwalker_prime> Hmph.
<wolfwalker_prime> Just nobody changed the background or updated the Firefox start page.  Fair enough.
<wolfwalker_prime> Thanks schlaftier
<schlaftier> my Firefox default page doesn't mention any version number
<wolfwalker_prime> Well the second time I opened it, it went to the standard Google page.
<wolfwalker_prime> But fire up the live cd and check.  First time you open Firefox it says welcome to Xubuntu 9.10.
<schlaftier> yes, Google here
<schlaftier> oh, not now :)
<nbnds> hello everyone!
<_Techie_> i need to initialise the preamp on my soundcard, driver module snd-ca0106.   does anybody know how to do this?
<isaac_> Okay what gives with this?  I selected a lot of packages in Synaptic, selected File > Generate package download script.  It popped up a 30k file on the desktop.
<isaac_> I tried everything I can to run it.  It won't download anything.
<isaac_> Can someone rtfm me to a how-to?  Or is it still downloading and just won't dump it all in the file until it's done?
<Aquina> What is " Generate package download script", isaac_?
<owen1> cclausen: someone on #xubuntu told me the leanest way to install ubuntu is using the alternate CD and not the server.
<isaac_> In theory it is supposed to be a way to, instead of installing a program in Synaptic, save it to install later, on another computer that is offline.
<isaac_> Oh well, I gotta go to bed anyway.
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Prajwal> anyone can tell me when is 10.04.1 is scheduled to release?
<bazhang> not known
<_Techie_> when its ready
<Prajwal> i will wait for that  release
<Prajwal> it will overcome all the bugs
<_Techie_> ive found lucid to be good for me so far, the only bugs ive come across are to do with my audio card and video card, and are not caused by ubuntu
<hearforthepuns> my RAM usage at an idle desktop went from ~370MB in 9.10 to ~500MB after an upgrade to 10.04,  is this normal?
<Prajwal> oh such a hype
<_Techie_> did you upgrade or re install?
<hearforthepuns> "after an upgrade to 10.04" ... upgraded through the Update Manager.  i usually do a clean install but i figured i'd give the upgrade a shot this time :)
<_Techie_> run the computer janitor thingy
<_Techie_> that may help with system performance
<hearforthepuns> k..  system performance sucks now since I only have 512MB RAM! :(
<_Techie_> im on the other end of the scale, i have 2gig RAM and abut 8 gig swap
<_Techie_> sorry
<_Techie_> 4.9gig swap
<hearforthepuns> where would i find this computer janitor? it doesn't seem to be in my menus
<_Techie_> uummm, i think it exists in xubuntu, truth be told, im running ubuntu
<hearforthepuns> don't think it does exist
<_Techie_> try running the command computer-janitor-gtk
<hearforthepuns> installing...
<hearforthepuns> hrmm, that just says it wants to remove a bunch of packages that i'm still using
<hearforthepuns> none of which is taking up my ram right now
<_Techie_>  odd
<crow> where are bootchart located? i did clean install and just apt-get install bootchart..
<crow> found it lol, /var/log/bootchart/
<dorianxlii> Can anyone tell me where 10.04 stores the GTK themes now?  I can't find it.
<dorianxlii> Anyone?  Anyone at all?
<Besogon> I haven't installed 10.4 yet
<dorianxlii> It's a nice version, but they've moved things around.
<Besogon> may be. but if it's done, I'll have to compile octave again...
<dorianxlii> I literally only installed it a few hours ago.  So, it looks the same, but everything is in different places.  I'm still getting my bearings.
<Besogon> Has the included alacarte in xfce version of 10.04?
<Besogon> Has they included alacarte in xfce version of 10.04?
<dorianxlii> I'll look...
<dorianxlii> No, but it's available through the repositories.
<Besogon> alacarte is little program but extrimly essential. try if it's works. They had intended to make it work half a year ago...
<Besogon> oh my bab english....
<Besogon> bad
<Besogon> ))))
<dorianxlii> I understand you, don't worry.
<dorianxlii> ...Wait... What does this alacarte do?
<Besogon> alacarte lets  you edit main menu
<dorianxlii> Ah.  Yeah, I'll be installing that.  The menu hasn't worked quite the way I want it for a few versions now.
<dorianxlii> It has a lot of requirements, mostly of Gnome.  For Xubuntu, that's a tall order.
<dorianxlii> Ah, I can see why Xubuntu is hesitant to install alacarte now...
<dorianxlii> No.  It does not work right.
<_Techie_> im gonna boot into windows now, see ya all soon
<Besogon> alacarte was written with python. It should work anyway. One serious problem with it is that alacarte is working with some specific files (application.menu) yet this file in Xfce is named in other name
<Besogon> may be it would be enaugh to make links from xfce-menu to gnome-menu files. just linls. I didn't try it actually. but you can if you is interested
<dorianxlii> Nah.  Tell you the truth I figured out what I needed to and I'm off now.  The themes are now kept in /usr/share/themes and you need to be root to install new ones.
<handjob> Another day another suprise. I upgraded yesterday. I almost fixed the sound issue, however, taday I am unable to use normal ressolution and only lower is available.
<handjob> I am using nvidia.
<handjob> Any suggestions?
<Besogon> Did you reinatll nvidia driver?
<Besogon> reinstall
<Besogon> You should do it any time when change a kernel.
<Sysi> nouveau is working fine with me
<psycho_oreos> though I'm sure generally ubuntu handles it via dkms
<handjob> Thx for information. I totaly forgot about that. Reinstalling now. Thx again.
<Sysi> it should work automatically if driver is installed with ubuntu's tool
<Sysi> (as it should be done)
<handjob> Well it does, however, what else can i do?
<handjob> Do i need to reinstall all the listed packages? http://pastebin.com/LY7qP869
<Besogon> handjob, I don't determind but you said you had nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases. And at the same time you use nvidia-173 driver. May be deleting all of it and install properly driver from driver installer will help
<handjob> Besogon, Mostly strange, I haven't noticed. Only time when i was installing drivers was in the begining. Maybe i should do so. Thx.
<crow> what does this mean: [ 72.630041] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -409012042 ns) <- found in dmesg
<psycho_oreos> crow, nothing serious to worry about
<Prajwal> i just tried xubuntu 10.04 and its not starting
<Prajwal> i get the boot menu and then i get throwed to a blank screen
<Prajwal> i use xubuntu 9.10 and i have no problem with it
<Prajwal> i use it on virtual box
<Prajwal> _Techie_, can you help me out?
<_Techie_> wow, dont i just have the perfect name
<_Techie_> umm, no at this time i unfortanately cannot help you out
<Prajwal> ^_^
<crow> psycho_oreos i just cheked this: cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource and output is only: acpi_pm <- so i should chnage that tsc to acpi_pm right? just where
<Prajwal> ahh ok
<_Techie_> while i have seen this problem a few times with a few different users, i still dont know of the exact cause or a fix
<Prajwal> oh im not the only one facing this issue
<_Techie_> no
<Prajwal> for me i have a 4gb ram i guess live cd should work good enough
<psycho_oreos> crow, I wouldn't go changing that file
<_Techie_> are you using the 64bit version?
<Prajwal> 32bit
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> i know this is stupid because 32bit code can run on a 64bit core, but have you tried the 64bit liveCD?
<Prajwal> no
<_Techie_> or
<_Techie_> you could try lower your RAM to under 3 gigs
<Prajwal> eh??
<_Techie_> its a stab in the dark, but it may be a problem with adressing memory
<Prajwal> i tried even that on virtual box
<Sysi> i think ram *can't* be an issue
<Prajwal> setting a 700mb ram
<crow> psycho_oreos i didnt changed that file, i just use it to get output, i should put: clocksource=acpi_pm to kernel boot, but not shure where.. /etc/default/grub seems now correct place
<_Techie_> okay, then im at a blank again
<Prajwal> looks like i have to wait for 10.04.1 :P
<Prajwal> what i always do
<Sysi> Prajwal: so are you trying it on virtualbox?
<Prajwal> yes
<Prajwal> even live cd isnt working
<_Techie_> Sysi, although RAM shouldnt be a problem, 32bit can only adress abotu 3gig of RAM so there is a possibility that a bug could surface
<Sysi> you could try live cd directly
<Sysi> virtual machines are alvays.. special
<Prajwal> Sysi, even that doesnt work
<_Techie_> hrmm
<psycho_oreos> its most likely acpi issue
<Prajwal> wow wait a min after 20mins my virtual box flashes something
<_Techie_> what about the alternate CD?
<Prajwal> 9.10 works fine
<_Techie_> ooh Prajwal whats it doing?
<_Techie_> whats it flashing at ya?
<Prajwal> i got the screen
<Prajwal> but its idle ...stuck up
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> my suggestion is just to loave it loading
<_Techie_> maybe it will start working... who knows
<Prajwal> ya what i usually do
<Prajwal> btw Im from #matriux
<Prajwal> now everything is fast and flawless ...it will make a great system if that start up thingy is fixed
<_Techie_> Prajwal, glad it worked for you in the end
<Prajwal> ya it did :)
<Prajwal> looks like grub needs few changes
<Prajwal> i will remove that usplash
<_Techie_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sysi> still problems seeing removable drives in lucid
<Sysi> i heard that reboot/relogin could help but i just mounted by hand
<_Techie_> Sysi, if you want it done right, you gotta do it yourself
<Prajwal> _Techie_, same issue after installation too :(
<k456> Hi
<maitrebn> Hi !
<maitrebn> I'm passing from ubuntu to xubuntu and I'm wondering where is the "system menu" ? I would to change application when amovible media are inserted ...
<hatake_kakashi> look for Applications
<maitrebn> hatake_kakashi, i found Applications ...
<Presario2500> hello
<Presario2500> how can I see what my computer's specs (processor/ram/hd) in Xubuntu?
<Presario2500> oh I got it, lshw
<Presario2500> if I am running Xubuntu 9.10 on 2.3Ghz, will Xubuntu 10.4 run slower?  not sure if I should upgrade or not
<TomJ> how can I clear out my xubuntu session settings so they're back to defaults - using the command line ?
<TomJ> (version 9.10)
<kutagh> Okay. Having issues with trying to install Xubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Inserted the DVD (burned ISO to DVD) and restarted laptop. It then goes on to the language selection menu and the options menu, where I can first pick the language and then choose "Try out Xubuntu without installing", "Install Xubuntu", "Check the disc for errors" and such.
<kutagh> At that point, the first two (Try out Xubuntu/Install Xubuntu) just.. hang
<kutagh> I gave it several minutes without any visible progress.
 * kutagh tries to get some attention
<kutagh> anyone??
<TomJ> what application gives the background / dekstop icons in xfce?
<TomJ> ah, xfdesktop
<bitModulous> hello
<TomJ> lol, if you click "Save Session" in xfce settings manager, then it saves the fact that the session manger is open..
<bitModulous> does anyone know how to change your keyboard shortcuts on the new 10.04
<bitModulous> ?
<bitMod> I guess that no one has played w/ the 10.04 settings editor ? I want to create a shortcut for my terminal. It should be trivial, but I can't find the add new shortcut button
<bitMod> keyboard shortcut
<bitMod> thats is
<LinuxGuy2009> Is Xubuntu 10.04 an LTS like ubuntu and kubuntu are?
<xGrind> thunar is bugged
<bcgrown> Where do I add a custom X session to the login menu?
<crow> whats needed to install sun java ? i am trying sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts <-- but no packages is found..
<Prajwal> crow i guess you have to try gettinh it from sun website
<Peacimowen> well that didn't work so well... Just upgraded. and now I'm stuck at low resolution with no colour.. just B&W
<Prajwal> Peacimowen, graphic card?
<Peacimowen> nvidia
<cr0w_> Peacimowen hmm why it isnt anymore in repo.. weird
<Peacimowen> GeForce 7200
<Prajwal> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Peacimowen> >.>
<Kutagh> People active here?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....)
<Kutagh> want me to be more detailed?
<taleman> running xubuntu 10.04 and the panels disappeared
<taleman> anyone?
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....)
<taleman> I tried xfce-panels and i got a floating point exception
<taleman> does anyone know how to get the panels back  in xubuntu?
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> didn't work?
<taleman> i get a floating point exception
<taleman> yea the panels flicker then disappear, if i run the command in a terminal then i get a floating point exception message
<Kutagh> >	Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....)
<taleman> any idea what might be causing the floating point exception?
<ryan_languagelab> hey all... I upgraded to 10.4 and was messing around with the window manager themes. I selected one of them (can't remember which) and I was immediatley logged out of my Xfce session and now cannot log back in
<ryan_languagelab> it seems like X is failing with that window manager theme but i've checked the X.org logs and can't see anything obvious... where should I start looking?
<ryan_languagelab> also....where does Xubuntu store the window manager theme settings... I will gladly change it back to "Albatross"
<ryan_languagelab> Hello?
<ryan_languagelab> hello?
<Sysi> seems that we have bug in some theme
<Sysi> i was in sauna, i would have known that :/
<abhifx> hi there. my plymouth doesnt work with the error could not connect to plymouth. can anyone help?
<_Techie_> Sysi, know anything about recompiling kernel modules
<chookie> ok..
<chookie> im trying to install xubuntu 9.10 PPC on a ps3.....
<chookie> it hangs at "deregistering" usb.....why?
<_Techie_> chookie, i have knowledge of PPC based systems, but not PS3's
<dankuss> damn
<dankuss> its the same as a PPC, but somereason it hangs at "deregistering"
#xubuntu 2010-05-02
<bung_> Has Xubuntu inherited the new indicator applet business?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm cheating on Xubuntu *g*
<_Techie_> good to know Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> _Techie_, Linux Mint just looks too good :-)
<xubuntu312> hi
<Presario2500> hello
<Presario2500> I'm on a little bit older PC, and I dunno if I should use Xubuntu or a Fedora OS
<Presario2500> can anyone help me?
<psycho_oreos> you're asking in a distro specific chan, obviously xubuntu would be preferred
<powerinside> Will an UBUNTU 10.04 alternate CD be able to upgrade a XUBUNTU distro to 10.04 from 9.10?
<ray_> how i fix my intel video card its slow in xubuntu 9.10
<ray_> ?
<_Techie_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ray_> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ray_> how i open the spurce list i need to fixsomthing in it
<ray_> other wise cant get updat
<ray_> !source.list
<S0210> I've just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 and tried to change the layout with the Settings Manager (Desktop I think). After a few options that changes the title bar, the color, etc. one of the options suddenly through me out to the login screen. Since then I can not get back to my Xfce at all. After login I get a black screen and forced back to the login screen again... Please help! :-(
<lsemple> hi, anyone here know how to fix grub2 bootloader on /dev/sda1.   I screwed it up when upgrading to latest ubuntu (from 9.10)
<power-inside> Roughly, How big is the xubuntu Desktop pack if I were to download it and appy it on an ubuntu 10.04?
<Sysi> aptitude show xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> that in terminal will tell
<knome> 'sudo apt-get -s install xubuntu-desktop' will tell the actual disk space used / packages downloaded
<knome> actually no...
<knome> power-inside, try that ^ without -s
<power-inside> @knome... whoa i did that command a huge list came
<power-inside> okay... i dont want to install it now .. just want to see the disk cost it takes
<knome> yup. it will ask you if you want to continue or not
<knome> just answer "n"
<Sysi> -s means simulation
<knome> Sysi, but the simulation output did not calculate the disk space used...
<Sysi> oh right
<power-inside> yes the simulation did not show disk space
<power-inside> ok thanks... xubuntu desktop was 623 MB.. will this vary according to different systems?
<knome> it can somewhat
<knome> depends if you already have/don't have some of the packages installed
<power-inside> So, if I download ubuntu 10.04 and apply xubuntu on it, will it be same as xubuntu 10.04 release exactly?
<knome> no, then you'll also have the gnome packages installed
<knome> !purexfce | power-inside
<ubottu> power-inside: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> then you should run the first row on that page to get a plain xubuntu installation
<knome> and even then it might differ a little from the default xubuntu installation from cd
<power-inside> oh
<knome> not much, and you wouldn't notice the difference by just looking
<power-inside> well the apps would right?
<knome> yes, the apps would match
<knome> but if you want a xubuntu desktop, you really should install it from a xubuntu disk
<power-inside> I am actually looking for a good way to upgrade my xubuntu 9.10 to 10.04.. I also have a kubuntu 9.10 on another system and I was wondering if I could download UBUNTU 10.04 alt CD once to upgrade both of them
<power-inside> but someone said that would not be possible
<knome> you can upgrade both without a disk
<knome> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<power-inside> yes but its a pain to download 2 x ~600 MB on both systems... any feasable workaround using alt cds?
<knome> no, i don't think so...
<knome> you can also download xubuntu 10.04 disk ;]
<knome> if you are willing to do clean installs
<knome> i think you can somehow upgrade with a cd as well
<power-inside> yes but I dont want my kubuntu on another system to be 9.10.. want the LTS one
<moetunes> or use the minmal cd and then add respective desktops
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> moetunes, that would still mean 2×downloading the whole system
<power-inside> yeah.. :(
<moetunes> ahh yes ...
<moetunes> dd might be an option then
<power-inside> dd?
<moetunes> it is a cli app that you can use to copy partitions among other things - man dd
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> after distribution upgrarde cant boot windows with grub, i dont know what went wrong:(
<powerinside> @Arpad2 try sudo update-grub
<Arpad2> powerinside:thank you
<edave> hi
<edave> can you tell me how to create a bootable xubuntu lucid stick for amd64?
<edave> the programm for creating it isn't contained in the iso
<moetunes> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Arpad2> Power-Inside: nothing changes with grub-update
<Power-Inside> hmm
<Power-Inside> does grub load for you? or does it take you to linux directly when you boot?
<Arpad2> well there are options, from which i can choose
<moetunes> Arpad2: using windows 7 ?
<Power-Inside> and what comes when you choose windows? blank screen?
<Arpad2> 4 options for linux 2 for mem test and 1 for windows
<Arpad2> xp
<moetunes> k
<Arpad2> yes blank screen, exattley
<Arpad2> with one little cursor
<Arpad2> blank and black screen
<Power-Inside> mouse cursor or text cursor?
<Arpad2> text
<Power-Inside> that probably something wrong with grub config then
<Arpad2> during the conf it asked for partitions
<Arpad2> i marked two win partitions
<Power-Inside> so you made a mistake there?
<Arpad2> i dont know
<Power-Inside> ohk
<Arpad2> the win os is only on one partition
<Arpad2> and the grub recognises it
<Arpad2>  /dev/sda1
<Power-Inside> then what did you choose the other partition as and what for
<Arpad2>  /dev/sda5
<Arpad2> that is also win partition
<Power-Inside> So you have 2 windows partitions?
<Arpad2> but  there are ionstalled programs
<Arpad2> yes
<Power-Inside> both are xp
<Arpad2> both
<Arpad2> i dont run multiple win versions :)
<Power-Inside> So, basically, you said you had only 1 windows option in grub (when it was working)
<Power-Inside> then how would you have been using the other windows?
<Arpad2> as far as i remember
<Arpad2> there was only one win
<Power-Inside> k
<Arpad2> there is one program i dont know to run in linux
<Arpad2> thats the reason i need xp
<Power-Inside> you can run windows programs in linux using wine
<Arpad2> yes i tried that one
<Power-Inside> what is the program
<Arpad2> but after install i cannot connect to the net with tha program
<Arpad2> its the client for making voip calls, winth intervoip.com
<Arpad2> so i can open it with wine, but its not connected to the net
<Power-Inside> yes i know some programs have difficulty using net under wine
<Power-Inside> like the nimbuzz chat messenger for windows simply gets disconnected every 15 seconds or so under wine
<Arpad2> are ther some alternatives to wine?
<Power-Inside> CrossOver is a commercial version of wine that provides support
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> and what is virtual box?
<Power-Inside> virtual box is quite simmilar..
<_Techie_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> and are the system requirements similar to wine?
<Arpad2> ive got a very old pc
<Power-Inside> in that case, virtual box would not simply be the right choice
<Power-Inside> virtualization would need a better pc
<Arpad2> i thought so..
<Power-Inside> wine will be ok.. it doesnt use much resources afaik
<Arpad2> so what to do now with this unable to boot xp problem?
<moetunes> Arpad2: if you paste the file   /boot/grub/grub.cfg   we might be able to get windows booting
<Arpad2> can i do the distro upgrade again?
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arpad2> ok
<_Techie_> you could re instal grub using a livecd
<Power-Inside> or better yet , downgrade grub to a stable version.. (as its easier than the new grub)
<Power-Inside> not sure if old grub goes well with 10.04's
<knome> shouldn't be any problems
<Power-Inside> ok
<_Techie_> hey knome have you ever come across a problem with sound drivers not initialising a cards preamp?
<Arpad2> now i have problems opening files with file manager
<Arpad2> which version is stable?
<knome> _Techie_, no, not really
<Power-Inside> Arpad2: what is your distro? xubuntu?
<Arpad2> yes
<Power-Inside> Arpad2: then you might need to sudo the file manager. go to terminal and sudo thunar
<Arpad2> sudo thunar
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> moetunes: grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/426316/
<moetunes> k
<Arpad2> Power-Inside: why was this sudo thunar neccessary? anyway it worked?:)
<Power-Inside> because only root can access certain files like grub.cfg in those directories.. as they are 'system' level directories
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> root and sudo are tha same?
<Arpad2> the superuser?
<_Techie_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_Techie_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<moetunes> Arpad2: does the file fedced9adced4d89 exist in /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<Power-Inside> hmm I too need to learn about these !topikz set in this irc :D
<Arpad2> moetunes:i look into it
<moetunes> k
<_Techie_> !factiods | Power-Inside
<Power-Inside> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Arpad2> moutunes: file:///dev/disk/by-uuid/FEDCED9ADCED4D89
<Arpad2>  exits
<moetunes> k
<Arpad2> so its with capitals
<Arpad2> is it mattres?
<moetunes> I don't know... can someone with grub2 and windows check pls?
<Power-Inside> I have windows 7 with grub 2.. is it ok?
<_Techie_> i use grub 2 and windows
<_Techie_> but alas my OS's are across seperate drives with seperate bootloaders
<moetunes> in grub.cfg is the uuid for the windows partition in caps like the file name in /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<Power-Inside> my line in grub.cfg goes as : --fs-uuid --set 01cacdb99ff8b180
<moetunes> so caps don't matter - thnx Power-Inside
<Power-Inside> so.. not caps i suppose
<Arpad2> well, anyway thanks for trying!:)
<moetunes> Arpad2: in terminal do   gksu mousepad /boot/grub/grub.cfg   and change the line 122 from   set root='(hd0,1)'   to  set root='(hd0,0)'
<moetunes> Arpad2: hang on
<moetunes> how many hard disks in the comp?
<_Techie_> Arpad2, or you could just reun the grub config script
<Arpad2> two
<moetunes> hes done that
<Arpad2> sda and asb
<moetunes> Arpad2: and windows on the first disk?
<Arpad2> sda
<Arpad2> with two partitions
<moetunes> Arpad2: in terminal do   gksu mousepad /boot/grub/grub.cfg   and change the line 122 from   set root='(hd0,1)'   to  set root='(hd0,0)'  then
<Arpad2> sda1 and sda5
<Arpad2> ok
<moetunes> grub counts from 0
<moetunes> and reboot to test
<Power-Inside> moetunes: grub.cfg is not to be edited like that since in grub 2, it uses scripts from /etc/grub.d/
<moetunes> Power-Inside: but to first check if it is the right thing to do is ok - updates will overwrite it tho
<Power-Inside> yes but I find it weird why the script had to choose hd0,1 then as win loader
<moetunes> I don't know why it did that - would explain the non-boot maybe
<Arpad2> ok, now ill restart
<Power-Inside> best of luck
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> moetunes:I could detect no changes during the restart:)
<Arpad2> :(ű
<Arpad2> Power-Inside: i still cant open files with the file manager
<Arpad2> only as root
<Arpad2> and any file
<Power-Inside> even files those in /home ?
<moetunes> Arpad2: sorry but that is my knowledge limit on that
<Arpad2> ok, thx moetunes
<Arpad2> Power-Inside: yes, even those
<Power-Inside> that is weird.. i dont know why that should happen.
<Arpad2> i can open files in the left small window
<Arpad2> but on the right window none
<moetunes> maybe knome will know about it...
<knome> wut? :P
<Power-Inside> Arpad2: about windows boot, i think its a problem with boot.ini with your windows Boot loader
<Power-Inside> Arpad2: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6031733.html and check point #5
<moetunes> knome: <Arpad2> i can open files in the left small window
<moetunes> <Arpad2> but on the right window none  in thunar
<knome> what is left small window?
<Power-Inside> I think he means the sidebar on the left side in the file manager
<knome> so... how can one "open files" in the sidebar?
<Power-Inside> I guess he could have meant opening directories.. XD
<Arpad2> directories
<Arpad2> yes
<knome> i still don't understand. you can't have directory listings in the sidebar
<Arpad2> like documents, pictures, trash
<Arpad2> desktop
<knome> yes, those are bookmarks.
<moetunes> knome: I tink his bookmarks open but dirs won't - permission issue
<knome> bookmarks should link to the same folders... Arpad2, can you browse to /home/username/Desktop ?
<Arpad2> with file manager no
<raevol> hey all, just did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<raevol> i saw that 10.04 should have brought some cleanup to my settings and system menus
<knome> Arpad2, if you open a terminal and type 'ls -l' in /home/username, what output do you get? (use pastebin, please"
<raevol> but i don't see that reflected, is there a way i can remove my user's menu setup and get the once distributed with lucid?
<Arpad2> ok knome
<Arpad2> knome: http://pastebin.org/197773
<knome> Arpad2, 'ls -l' with the space
<knome> Arpad2, and please go to /home/username (not /home/username/Desktop)
<Arpad2> knome : how can I go to that directory from terminal?
<knome> Arpad2, if you still have that terminal win open, type "cd .."
<Arpad2> and is it ls -l with" L" or "I"?
<knome> lowercase L
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> knome : http://pastebin.org/197779
<knome> Arpad2, everything seems to be okay. now go back to desktop "cd Desktop" and issue the same command
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> knome : http://pastebin.org/197780
<knome> no, i still don't see anything wrong.
<knome> Arpad2, what does 'df -h' give?
<Arpad2> in the desktop?
<knome> anywhere
<Arpad2> knome : http://pastebin.org/197782
<knome> no problem there either...
<knome> Arpad2, what was the original problem again?
<knome> Arpad2, thunar doesn't show you file listings of Desktop?
<Arpad2> no
<Arpad2> I can not open the directories in the right windoe of the File Manager
<Arpad2> so none of them
<Arpad2> I can open these files with sudo thunar
<Arpad2> it appears that the File Manager doesnt even sees that there is sth in the right window
<Arpad2> is there an altarnative program to File Manager?
<power-inside> Arpad2: Lots of alternatives... you could try filemanagers from kde like Dolphin
<Arpad2> ok
<moetunes> or pcmanfm
<moetunes> it's light
<Arpad2> thx folks
<ooze> is anyone experiencing frequent thunar crashes after upgrading to 10.04?
<ooze> items in thunar become unselectable
<hawkal> anyone here know how I could get bleachbits to wipe free space on an external drive?
<mr_pouit> ooze: it's a know bug of the 'details view'. Try to use the 'icon view' instead.
<knome> hey mr_pouit
<mr_pouit> hey knome
<ooze> mr_pouit: thanks!.. good to hear that its known
<ochosi> i'm wondering whether anyone else is experiencing trouble with their internal cardreader (worked fine in karmic)
<ochosi> it's an awkward regression as this has been working for a few versions already
<ochosi> according to the wiki it should work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports/DellXPSM1330
<ochosi> but at least in xubuntu it doesn't
<ochosi> could that be a halsectomy-related issue?
<ochosi> ok, i figured out that only the automounting of the card-reader doesn't work
<Sysi> that happens for me too, with memorysticks
<Sysi> automount or even thunar seeing the drive don't work
<ochosi> wondering whether i have to create a new udev rule for that or what
<ochosi> i'm just surprised because this worked ootb in karmic
<Sysi> most interesting in this is that it always works in netbook what has /home from fedora
<ochosi> errm, /home from fedora with xfce and / from xubuntu?
<ochosi> xubuntu == lucid
<Sysi> yeah, two partitions
<ochosi> hm, so that suggests that it's some setting in the home folder
<ochosi> but the thing is: i'm sharing home folders between karmic and lucid
<ochosi> and in karmic it works...
<Sysi> or it could be just about hardware
<ochosi> guess it's rather that
<ochosi> maybe it really is connected to ubuntu's halsectomy
<Sysi> i think it *sometimes* works
<ochosi> ?
<Sysi> sometimes drives pop to desktop
<ochosi> in xubuntu lucid?
<Sysi> yes
<ochosi> but you're still talking about memorysticks not about a ssd/mmc card
<ochosi> right?
<Sysi> mmh, both actually
<ochosi> what kind of internal card reader do you have?
<Sysi> eee 701sd and 1005ha, no more specific info
<ochosi> i have a Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822
<ochosi> k
<slow-motion> hi
<javier_> hello
<lsemple> anyone in here with good technical skills ? I tried upgrading to ubuntu 10 (from 9.10), it crashed (computer got reset when nearly done)
<lsemple> I went into the terminal, and tried finishing it, but I accidently used sudo apt-get upgrade, instead of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lsemple> now, since i've realized this, I try apt-get dist-upgrade, and I get unmet dependencies try using -f
<lsemple> I try apt-get install -f, and I get some dpkg error
<hatake_kakashi> -f I believe only applies to one pkg
<hatake_kakashi> if you used aptitude it might be better
<]Spectre[> Hi,I need a suggestion about the xubuntu live-cd install : When I insert the live-cd ,after the boot up,I see the xubuntu menu,but when I push on the "Install xubuntu" button,I get a pop-up box with "live-install" and nothing more
<]Spectre[> can you help me ?
<]Spectre[> it seems to be a bug...
<]Spectre[> ok,no more xubuntu
<]Spectre[> bye
<juan__> hello
<juan__> Im new to ubuntu and need some help
<miko> Hey guys having trouble with installing a lexmark printer driver
<juan__> I created 2 accounts, but I am able to fully log on to one account
<miko> anyone have experience with lexmark printers?
<juan__> with the second accnt, I only get to the background screen
<Sysi> miko: what model?
<miko> x5650...it's an all-in-one...
<Sysi> juan__: panels lost?
<juan__> what you mean? nothing is on the screen, no menus etc
<miko> I actually found the deb installer package at lexmark...put it won't let me install it...the installer doesn't recognize my admin password.
<tuxutug> test
<Sysi> juan__: does something happen when you right click or press alt f2?
<juan__> I have not tested that, I pushed the power button and a new window comes up and gives me the options to restart etc
<juan__> so I restarted and goes back to the log in, then I can log in as the admin
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> that should do it
<juan__> ok I'll try that
<miko> here's the pack I'm trying to install:  lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb
<Sysi> miko: try doubleclick or rightclick and see what option looks good
<charlie-tca> miko: Don't crosspost the questions in different channels
<Psilocybin_Elf> Is it true there are bugs in booting the Ubuntu 10.4 live CD?
<charlie-tca> Psilocybin_Elf: depends on the system and the date of the cd
<charlie-tca> Most of what I have seen is due to the individuals downloading and using the image dated 2010-04-27 instead of the final image
<charlie-tca> and, yes, that image had a critical bug that got fixed in the final image
<miko> ok
<charlie-tca> Thank you , miko
<Psilocybin_Elf> Ok cheers
<Psilocybin_Elf> Was referring to the final image
<Psilocybin_Elf> not the beta
<Psilocybin_Elf> Thanx
<charlie-tca> 27th was not the beta, it was the image tested for final
<Psilocybin_Elf> So the one dated from the 29th should be ok?
<charlie-tca> people decided that was the final image, and kept it. It had to be rebuilt, though.
<charlie-tca> Yes, the 29th is the good image
<Psilocybin_Elf> Wicked, cheers :-)
<Psilocybin_Elf> Gonna install it on my bro's laptop
<charlie-tca> At the most, if you install and have dual-boot with windows, you may have to run 'sudo update-grub'
<Psilocybin_Elf> He won't be dual booting so it should be ok
<charlie-tca> to be safe, on the first boot after installing, you can run that if you want to.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Ok :-)
<miko> is there a way I can install this lexmark driver shell script in terminal?
<charlie-tca> miko: is it a linux driver script?
<miko> yes.
<charlie-tca> dpkg -i ???.deb should install it
<miko> it keeps hassling me about my admin password...each time I type it in it tells me it is incorrect.
<charlie-tca> That is different. You always need the admin password it install apps
<charlie-tca> How many users do you have on the system?
<miko> oh I know that..but it the installer app doesn't recognize my password.
<miko> It's a single user system.
<charlie-tca> go to terminal, try using 'sudo -i' and hit enter.
<miko> will do.
<charlie-tca> Then use dpkg -i to install. That makes you the admin, and should work
<miko> I get this: lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb
<miko> wait hold on I mean I get this:
<miko> dpkg: -- Install needs at least one package archive file argument
<Aquina> hy
<charlie-tca> miko: what did you type?
<charlie-tca> Hello, Aquina
<Aquina> is dpkg stupidly thinking "0-1.i386.deb" is the extension instead of ".deb"?
<charlie-tca> depends on exactly what was typed
<miko> I typed sudo -i then hit enter...then typed dpkg -i
<Aquina> hello charlie! :-)
<miko> that I got that message
<charlie-tca> you have to use 'dpkg -i lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb'
<miko> I'm a moron.
<Aquina> :-)))
<charlie-tca> no quotes, either
<miko> the idiot in the room thanks you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> It's a learning experience
 * charlie-tca been there, too
<Aquina> charlie I saw the imge changed from 27th to 29th.
<Aquina> How can I get more insight in when changes occour?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> It was the issue with grub not recognizing any image on a 2nd hard drive
<miko> root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -i lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb
<miko> dpkg: error processing lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb (--install):
<miko>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<miko> arrrgh
<charlie-tca> cd to where it is
<charlie-tca> or put the full directory to it in
<charlie-tca> where is it?
<charlie-tca> cd /home/miko ?
<miko> I have a copy of it on the desktop and in the downloads folder.
<charlie-tca> cd /home/miko/Desktop
<charlie-tca> then run it
<miko> will do
<miko> thanx
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> cd /home/ubuntu/Desktop
<charlie-tca> Well?
<miko> no such file or directory
<miko> :(
<charlie-tca> cd /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/Desktop
<miko> it worked that time...weird...I still used "mike"...fat fingers probably...
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Maybe Desktop was desktop?
<miko> yeah...weird...now that I'm on still sudo...or skip and go to dpkg?
<charlie-tca> you didn't get it installed yet?
<charlie-tca> If you are at the Desktop, use 'ls' to make sure the file is there, then
<charlie-tca> dpkg -i lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb
<miko> dpkg-deb: `lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh' is not a debian format archive
<miko> dpkg: error processing lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh (--install):
<miko>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<miko> Errors were encountered while processing:
<miko>  lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<miko> now this.
<miko> grrr.
<raevol> hi all, upgraded to lucid and my desktop entries in /usr/loca/share/applications are not showing up in the menu, could anyone help?
<charlie-tca> is there an .sh on the end of the file name?
<charlie-tca> raevol: none of the applications are in the menu?
<miko> yes there is.
<miko> should I rename the file.
<raevol> charlie-tca: the ones in my /usr/local are not showing up
<raevol> /usr/local/share/applications to be specific
<charlie-tca> raevol: Are those .desktop files? Did you upgrade from 9.10 or 8.04?
<dork-> hey all
<raevol> charlie-tca: they are .desktop files and i upgraded from 9.10
<dork-> anyone familiar with a problem with Thunar browsing files/dirs on a sshfs/fuse mount?
<charlie-tca> miko: did lexmark have any kind of directions on their website?
<charlie-tca> raevol: I don't honestly know then. I put mine in /home/USER/.local/share/applications
<charlie-tca> dork-: what problem?
<charlie-tca> I use sshfs with no issues
<miko> they just said to click on the shell and it should start install...it would but it demands my password which I type into the field a zillion times and it tells me it's the wrong password...mind you this is the same PW that I use for SPM and installs done through terminal.
<raevol> charlie-tca: what could have gotten changed about the menu system that it now ignores that directory? i thought no development had been done on xfce
<charlie-tca> raevol: don't know. There is always work being done, though. It may have been a xubuntu change instead of xfce, too.
<raevol> also charlie-tca i don't see the cleaned up system/settings menu that were noted in the release notes, could this be a symptom? do i have some sort of user-land changes that i need to remove?
<charlie-tca> raevol: try right clicking on the Applications, left-click properties, make sure the mark in on 'Use default desktop menu file'
<dork-> sotrud_nik: : i have a filserver (xubuntu karmic) that i mount to my laptop (xubuntu lucid) via sshfs (sshfs login@box:/dir /local/mount/dir) but when i navigate to it i can't click on any directories in the mount
<dork-> charlie that was to you
<dork-> errr
<raevol> charlie-tca: default is selected
<charlie-tca> miko: then you don't need to use dpkg, use 'sh  lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh' instead
<charlie-tca> dork-: they do show up, though?
<dork-> well the dir's and files in the root of the mount yah, but i can't get anywhere below that using thunar
<charlie-tca> dork-: make sure you are using icon view or compact view in lucid
<dork-> in ff/nautiluls/terminal browsing it's fine
<charlie-tca> If you use detailed view, it will lock up
<dork-> charlie-tca: ok i thought it might be related to that
<dork-> i just saw the bug in the topic in #xfce
<charlie-tca> then you have to close the thunar window and open it again
<dork-> yeah that works fine
<miko> willdo
<dork-> guess i should have tried that the first time
<dork-> thanks for the help :p
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<raevol> charlie-tca: in xfce-applications.menu i see a <DefaultAppDirs/> thing, if i somehow added my /usr/local to that would it show up
<TommyK> running xubuntu as a guest in virtualbox, anyone know why after mount the guest additions iso it doesn't show up in the file system anywhere for me to install it?
<miko> crap...tries to install...launches the insaller window again...which would be fine if the installer recognized my PW.
<charlie-tca> raevol: You could backup the file and try it.
<kent> Is anyone else having an issue getting the xubuntu 10.04 installer to boot from the cd?  My computer attempts to boot from the cd and then skips right into the grub menu.
<charlie-tca> TommyK: using puel edition or ose?
<raevol> charlie-tca: i will thanks
<TommyK> puel
<charlie-tca> using 3.1 you no longer mount guest additions as an iso.
<charlie-tca> TommyK: instead of mounting it, click on cd menu, dismount all images
<charlie-tca> Then click it again, and guest-additions installer should be the last entry
<TommyK> when i do that, it lets me select VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<TommyK> then nothing happens in the guest os
<charlie-tca> Once you mount the iso, open the cd in the guest, and double-click the file to be run?
<TommyK> the cd doesn't show up, i think that's my problem
<TommyK> there is nothing in /cdrom or /media/cdrom
<TommyK> no disc on the desktop
<TommyK> it's bizarre, it worked when i tried ubuntu earlier
<charlie-tca> let me bring up VBox and look
<TommyK> awesome, thanks
<TommyK> i downloaded the newest versions of each last night
<TommyK> xubuntu 10.04 and virtualbox 3.1.6
<TommyK> hmm, just tried to mount a physical audio disc and it's not coming up either, maybe i had a problem during the install
<charlie-tca> should be able to click devices, switch it to host drive, then click 'devices' again, click on 'install guest additions'
<TommyK> yeah, i've tried that a number of times, i think there is an issue
<TommyK> i'll just install again for kicks
<charlie-tca> Mine came right up with 'Auto-Run capability detected' and wants to install guest-additions
<TommyK> yeah, something is wrong for me
<TommyK> thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> It also shows the VBox Guest Additions cd on the desktop at that point
<TommyK> yeah, that's what i expected
<robertzaccour> for some reason i can't get audio capture working in skype
<robertzaccour> i have a gateway netbook
<robertzaccour> for some reason audio capture isn't working on skype. I'm using xubuntu but it worked fine with gnome. what could possibly be different?
<bcgrown> anyone know how to disable touchpad tapping in xubuntu 10.04?
<TheSheep> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-3 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 408 kB
<bcgrown> 9.10 maybe,  but it seems to not be in the 10.04 repos
<bcgrown> Package gsynaptics is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bcgrown> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bcgrown> is only available from another source
<bcgrown> E: Package gsynaptics has no installation candidate
<TheSheep> bcgrown: enable the universe component
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bcgrown> it's enabled as is restricted and multiverse
<bcgrown> i tried gpointingdevice-settings,  but its only option is to disable tapping *and* scrolling.  grr!
<TheSheep> then you have something broken, because I just installed it from lucid's universe repository
<bcgrown> this a completely fresh install...  updating synaptic now then i'll check
<bcgrown> the only one there is gpointing-device-settings.  you sure you didn't install that instead?
<robertzaccour> for some reason audio capture isn't working on skype. I'm using xubuntu but it worked fine with gnome. what could possibly be different?
<TheSheep> bcgrown: I'm sure
<bcgrown> odd
<TheSheep> bcgrown: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/209031/
<bcgrown> oh,  i guess synaptic wasn't done building it's search index.. doh!
<robertzaccour> for some reason audio capture isn't working on skype. I'm using xubuntu but it worked fine with gnome. what could possibly be different?
<bcgrown> now on to the next thing... why is my networking disabled every time i turn on my pc?
<wizard_bug> hello there are brazilians here?
<_Techie_> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wizard_bug> thx
<_Techie_> np
#xubuntu 2011-04-25
<jrmy> is there a site that shows a list of downloadable things in a repository.. or does synaptic do this?
<jrmy> cause i want to see if theres a certain thing i can download
<charlie-tca> Everything is listed in Synaptic Package Manager as individual packages
<charlie-tca> Software Center lists applications themselves
<jrmy> that thing specifically is a stumbleupon app
<charlie-tca> search in synaptic Package Manager for a specific package/library/etc
<jrmy> this can be done in the quick search?
<jrmy> i think im gonna use synaptic package manager more often now
<charlie-tca> I never tried it. I use the search button, and make my entry
<charlie-tca> quick search is relatively new, and I got used to the other search button a long time ago
<jrmy> search button?
<charlie-tca> You have two things, a quicksearch entry box, and a separate search button
<charlie-tca> I click the button, and an entry box opens that I can type any word in to have it search
<jrmy> ah it was hidden because my window was small
<charlie-tca> I don't use the quicksearch box at all
<Sysi> i maybe should even try synaptic..
<charlie-tca> lol
<jrmy> i didnt like it at first because i found it overwhelming but now i'd prefer it because i even can see the program names and such
<charlie-tca> I can type build lib in the box, and it finds everything with "build lib " in the description or title
<jrmy> which is useful if i want to run it in a shell
<charlie-tca> and to search again, just click the button again
<Sysi> output of aptitude isn't so great, how good is synaptic with dependencies/recommended, any better than apt?
<jrmy> apt?
<Sysi> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jrmy> all i know with apt is sudo apt-get install
<charlie-tca> They all use the same backend
<charlie-tca> I prefer sudo apt-get purge to remove things
<Sysi> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Sysi> maybe details somewhere..
<Sysi> or i'll just try
<jrmy> cant remember what kde means...
<jrmy> been way to long
<jrmy> lol
<charlie-tca> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Sysi> k desktop enviroment
<jrmy> ah.. right.. i forgot about.. or didnt know about kubuntu
<Sysi> i'm running F14 kde on my desktop now, wondering if i could trust jockey again with natty
<jrmy> nope i dont think i tried kubuntu
<jrmy> i tried lubuntu or whatever its called ubuntu, debian, and something else
<jrmy> i prefer ubuntu, but my computer is to old to run it so i chose xubuntu
<Sysi> jockey failed several times with lucid, i think something bit smaller than xorg broke in maverick
<jrmy> im lost and not going to ask 'cause i hate having to reopen firefox
<Sysi> i didn't have enough ram at the time of 8.04 so i got xubuntu, i got more ram and still loved xfce :)
<Sysi> if you have slow machine, get firefox 4 or chromium
<jrmy> has firefox4 been released now?
<jrmy> or is it still beta?
<Sysi> weeks ago
<jrmy> well is there a quick way to upgrade to 4.x?
<Sysi> ppa
<jrmy> and is sudo apt-get update and upgrade efficient enough to keep my computer up to date?
<jrmy> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<jrmy> <= still a noob
<Sysi> yeah that works for updating
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<jrmy> ok next do i do sudo apt-get install firefox?
<jrmy> this would update my current version correct?
<jrmy> should i add that i have lucid?
<jrmy> dunno if thats important
<jrmy> it woudl appear so
<jrmy> that i install firefox now
<jrmy> ok cool
<jrmy> well cool im using almost 10% less ram with 4.x
<jrmy> well maybe... would help if i had double the ram but.. eh whatever...
<jrmy> just realized im talking to myself
<charlie-tca> but it is logged for all time
<charlie-tca> :-)
<drc> not only talking to yourself, you are <answering> yourself too
<charlie-tca> I didn't realize that, but it is true
<charlie-tca> but it is nice to know you can be so helpful for yourself...
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> well whether i use monolog or not its thinking
<jrmy> its healthier to think out loud too.. keeps your brain more active
<jrmy> if this were windows i was using for an os.. i'd just mess aroudn till i figured everything out.. i kinda dont want to mess something up though
<jrmy> but thats how one gets to know his choice of os i suppose
<jrmy> with a shell im a little more cautious.. seeing as i dont have a reinstall cd.. lol
 * drc thinks jrmy should change his nick to hamlet....
<jrmy> hamlet? why?
<jrmy> -?
<drc> Nevermind, just continue with your soliloquy.
<charlie-tca> :-)
<jrmy> so that would be the word for that eh?
<jrmy> well then i wonder if theres any other things i can do to make my os run faster
<jrmy> maybe besides disabling certain programs for startup, seeing as ive done this already
<jrmy> suggestions in other words?
<jrmy> im not here to humor you
<jrmy> no one ever talks on these channels.. ugh..
<charlie-tca> anyone have suggestions to speed up Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Incrrease memory
<jrmy> heh, thought of that
<jrmy> doubt i can find pc 133 for less then $20
<drc> Settings Manager >> Application Autostart...turn off anything you don't need
<jrmy> money is too short right now.. seeing as my food stamps are off currently
<jrmy> drc: liek i said did that already
<jrmy> like*
<jrmy> is maverick faster in any ways?
<jrmy> perhaps installing different programs that have teh same purpose is a good idea
<buff27> will older versions on xubuntu run faster on my netbook?
<ball> I'm downloading a Beta of Xubuntu 11.4
<ball> I plan to try it on a machine that I'm putting together for my daughter.
<buff27> i like it ball
<ball> I have to wake the puppy up now so I can go and check on the download.
<tom_fritter> morning all
<buff27> greetings tom_fritter
<tom_fritter> howdy buff27
<buff27> happy easter by the way
<tom_fritter> i would like to change the theme but when i enter a terminal and type: cd ~/.xchat2 i can't find the colors.conf and pevents.conf files?
<tom_fritter> Same to you buff27
<Sysi> why not GUI?
<tom_fritter> don't know
<buff27> i was wondering why not use gui too
<Sysi> i mean, just click settings
<buff27> you have prompted me for a change too now
<tom_fritter> How do i get GUI?
<Sysi> if you have client already open it shouldn't be too hard
<buff27> settings in the menu apove -> preferences -> colours
<buff27> *above
<Sysi> unless you have xchat-gnome, idk about that
<tom_fritter> i was hoping to download a theme
<buff27> oh
<buff27> i dunno
<tom_fritter> i am using xchat 2.8.8
<buff27> yes same here
<buff27> dont think much has changed in xchat for a while
<tom_fritter> I installed a theme previously but swapping old colors.conf + pevents.conf files
<tom_fritter> with new colors.conf + pevents.conf files
<tom_fritter> wonder what would happen if i copied and pasted the new colors.conf and pevents.conf files into xchat folder?
<tom_fritter> going to try that out and see the result
<tom_fritter> just downloaded a theme and in a terminal typed: cp colors.conf ~/.xchat2 exactly the same for the pevents file and new theme is up and running
<buff27> tom_fritter, you got a link for these theme's?
<tom_fritter> yeah
<tom_fritter> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_themes
<tom_fritter> buff27 how you getting on with those themes?
<buff27> yeah thanks man just lookin
<tom_fritter> ok i'll leave you to it
<tom_fritter> cya
<Mark76> Why are flash and java so screwed up on my system? :(
<buff27> Mark76, i give up
<Mark76> So do I. I just can't seem to get any answers because whatever I did no one has ever done before
<Mark76> If I didn't have so much stuff in my home directory I didn't want to lose I'd reinstall
<buff27> well done
<buff27> well when you next re-install make /home a seperate partition
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Mark76> Yes, but the problem might be down to something in my home directory. Hence the need to wipe it
<Mark76> I just don't know
<Mark76> Running Firefox from the terminal doesn't give me any clues. Other than that my choice of GTK theme is BAD
<Mark76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598723/
<Mark76> Maybe I should just uninstall all GTK themes
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/e
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<charlie-tca> Chanserv 'op #Xubuntu' /remove #xubuntu blu3t0oth
<blu3t0oth> hrhr
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> v
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<charlie-tca> Stop please
<Mark76> What the blazing heck was that?
<charlie-tca> spam
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Thought so
<jrmy> bam! ban hamma
<jrmy> lol
<Mark76> Yeah
<Mark76> Drop the hammer!
<charlie-tca> apparently, I am a bit slow
<buff27> we'll let ya off charlie-tca
 * jrmy was legitimately laughing
<MK``> i'm guessing freenode doesn't have a flood kick mode
<charlie-tca> I don't think so.
<jrmy> a bot is probably easily programmed for a channel though.. well maybe maybe not
<MK``> It is, yes
<charlie-tca> It happens so seldom, we don't need it
<jrmy> ive seen a few bots in freenode channels
<jrmy> usually used for info
<jrmy> but thats all i know about them
<Mark76> I can't get Xubuntu to not run glipper :(
<charlie-tca> what is it installed for?
<Mark76> Gnome
<Mark76> I like to switch DEs occasionally
<charlie-tca> Is it in sessions and startup?
<MK``> says the wikipedia: "Older versions of Glipper could also be run outside of GNOME, but the newest version 1.0 is GNOME only because of its heavy integration into different GNOME techniques. However, it can be run inside XFCE4's panel using the XfApplet wrapper - and through it, into any custom session that uses xfce4-panel, such as Openbox sessions."
<Mark76> Yeah. God only knows how it's running in the first place
<charlie-tca> If it is in Settings -> Sessions and Startup, you should be able to uncheck it
<Mark76> I don't even have XfApplet installed
<Mark76> Something's making my CPU run wild
<Mark76> Log out only logs out now :(
<Mark76> I give up
<snoke> hello
<snoke> can anyone help me with getting DVD playback on Xubuntu?
<tom_fritter> all quiet on the xubuntu front?
<tom_fritter> Oh well cya!
<ArisVer> Cannot log in. On log screen i input correct name and password, then screen flashes a few times and comes back to log in screen. If i put incorrect password i get a password incorrect message. Computer was shutdown from power button, after a freeze screen i got when i tried to restart it.
<ArisVer> How to i log in as root?
<ArisVer> Anyone alive?!
<charlie-tca> reboot, choose recovery mode/menu and it will come to another menu. you can choose to start as root there
<ArisVer> charlie-tca, i just rebooted, and it brings me to the login screen. Do i have to press a switch?
<charlie-tca> hold right shift during boot to get the grub menu, right after the bios checks
<charlie-tca> or just try switching to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+f2
<charlie-tca> You can usually login to the terminals even if gdm won't work
<ArisVer> I got a blank screen on recover mode.
<charlie-tca> then go back to normal mode by rebooting and go to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F2
<ArisVer> The same goes for Ctrl Alt F2 , blank screen.
<charlie-tca> well, there is always the live cd, mount the drive and do what is needed, then
<ArisVer> Wil try that, and then reinstall if i don't succeed anything. It is a new installation and there is not anything on the disk.
<charlie-tca> Okay, that is a good plan
<ArisVer> Good, yes it is. Time consuming, yes also it is.
<charlie-tca> Unfortunaely, also true
<xu-buntu> hello there
<xu-buntu> i have some problems installing xubuntu natty beta2 ... anyone around who could help?
<charlie-tca> depends on the problems. did you read the release notes?
<xu-buntu> actually, no i didnt. but the problem is somewhat basic.
<charlie-tca> expand on it
<xu-buntu> I put the ISO on an USB stick ... and when I start the install process ... it dies with ERRNO 5 io problem
<xu-buntu> that happens soon after it tries to copy the first files i guess
<xu-buntu> but: an install of ubuntu beta2 works just fine
<charlie-tca> I would suggest #ubuntu+1, they know more about that than I do
<xu-buntu> ok, will try
<xu-buntu> thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<xu-buntu> hi again
<xu-buntu> looks like nobody is around in #xubuntu+1 ;-(
<Unit193> #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> tht's because it is #ubuntu+1
<xu-buntu> ;-(
<charlie-tca> I typed it right, didn't I? I don't think I said #xubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> All development versions support is in one channel
<xu-buntu> re-hi
<xu-buntu> before leaving for good tonight ... i would have a question on xubuntu audio stuff.
<xu-buntu> anyone around who could help?
<knome> just ask and we'll answer if we can
<xu-buntu> thanks
<xu-buntu> ok, i fetched the xubuntu 11.04 beta2
<xu-buntu> when testing ... i figured that the sound settings ... or lets put it that way ... the sound controls ... seemed to be very "alsa" oriented
<xu-buntu> let me explain
<xu-buntu> with ubuntu, i go to the sound preferences: I select the one input  or output device i am interested in ... i can also use the controls to setup profiles for my devices
<xu-buntu> KDE is even better, as it allows me to give preferences
<xu-buntu> but with the xubuntu audio controls, it was like: he, its showing me everything that is there, and like i have to go in, select the one thing i need ... and then i have to click around to get it really configured
<xu-buntu> am I missing something here, or is it really that "less" powerful compared to gnome/kde?
<knome> xu-buntu, try installing pavucontrol and running it
<xu-buntu> i see. got that on my kde ...
<xu-buntu> do you know if that thing has a "memory" of devices?
<xu-buntu> major pain point for the gnome style solution is that i have to go in every time I switch usb headsets
<xu-buntu> kde remembers that each of my usb headsets is more important than the internal audio
<xu-buntu> but with gnome, i have to select manually myself
<xu-buntu> is there a way to use the pulse controls to help with that?
<xu-buntu> anyway ...
<xu-buntu> by folks
<karol> helllo
<TheSheep> !hi|karol
<ubottu> karol: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<karol> I am new linux user
<karol> and i need help
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<TheSheep> aww
<charlie-tca> well, that makes helping harder
<TheSheep> step one, how to stay connected :P
<charlie-tca> Thought about answering, but no seems wrong
#xubuntu 2011-04-26
<uofm49426> how can i get my laptop to find my desktop in vnc
<uofm49426> over a wireless network
<ArisVer> Good morning. A question on memory. System monitor reports 340MB instead of 350MB. How come?
<ArisVer> Hi, i get SOME strange looking characters on my mozilla. I added a translator and i tried to translate some (chinese?) language and instead of english i get something like thailand lettering. I removed the translator but the characters are still there. I'm not even sure whether it was removed completely.
<ArisVer> Anyone awake?
<forkball> I haven't had this much fun on a computer in years!
<forkball> I'm setting up my daughter's first desktop.
<forkball> She's going to like the QuietPurple theme
<jgratero> Best twitter client for xubuntu?
<Sysi> the one you like the most
<Mark76> Does anyone here know how to make the Pidgin text input window bigger? No one at pidgin irc is answering
<Mark76> http://imagebin.org/150211
<Mark76> I can't type properly in this stupidly small space
<TheSheep> Mark76: did you try changing your gtk theme?
<MK``> what do I use to view files on a network?
<TheSheep> gigolo
<MK``> thanks
<TheSheep> if you mean the 'windows network'
<TheSheep> aka smb
<MK``> yes, that is what I meant, thanks
<Mark76> I did, but it hasn't made any difference
<TheSheep> Mark76: anything custom in your .gtkrc-2.0?
<Mark76> Nope
<Mark76> It only seems to affect some tabs. Not all
<Mark76> Like this one
<G-Kar> hello
<G-Kar> just installed xubuntu 7.1 on a Mac G3 and I can't get out of busybox
<charlie-tca> no such release
<TheSheep> also, you might check the #ubuntu-ppc channel
<TheSheep> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<charlie-tca> We never had a 7.1, and anything older than 8.10 is unsupported now
<G-Kar> ok. I'll try and find 8.1 and give it a go
<TheSheep> there is no 8.1
<zenrox> this new xfce is really nice and more polished than 4.6 ver
<TheSheep> is it?
<zenrox> yep
<TheSheep> what makes you think so?
<zenrox> well i have used xfce since 4.3
<TheSheep> you mean you only used xfce4?
<zenrox> backly
<zenrox> basicly
<zenrox> thare were differances between even in the various 4.whatever lines
<TheSheep> so what is really nice in it in particular?
<zenrox> faster cleaner and easyer configing
<thecrazygm> hey, need a little help
<thecrazygm> i lost the volume control with the gmusicbrowser thing
<thecrazygm> all i can add back is the mixer
<thecrazygm> i'm gonna go have a smoke, so i'll be afk for a sec, if someone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated
<Mark76> First left. then take a right
<Mark76> Past the wheelie bins and it's the third door on your left
<thecrazygm> ha
<Sysi> try indicator-plugin
<thecrazygm> yup that did it
<thecrazygm> thanks
<thecrazygm> i didn't bother to think that was what did it
<thecrazygm> i was trying to remove the email/pidgin icon
<thecrazygm> i guess i removed the whole indicator
<Sysi> that would be done by removing indicator-messages with package manager
<thecrazygm> again thanks
<thecrazygm> thank you, quick apt-get remove and a kill -HUP and i'm happy now
<thecrazygm> not used to debian/ubuntu
<thecrazygm> not knew to linux though
<thecrazygm> been using since Slackware 3
<thecrazygm> I've been using Arch for the last few years
<thecrazygm> got tired of fidling with config files etc
<ArisVer> XChat, skip network list on startup, not working, Xubuntu 10.04lts.
<thecrazygm> just wanted this desktop to work
<charlie-tca> ArisVer: what do you mean, skip network list?
<charlie-tca> Xchat starts with a screen asking which network to use, doesn't it?
<charlie-tca> Then you have to click connect to actually do a connection?
<ArisVer> Yes, there is a check box, but still comes with the screen.
<charlie-tca> if it doesn't connect to a network, what will it do?
<ArisVer> No, the programs i have loaded come back on restart.
<ArisVer> (most of them)
<ArisVer> I set up the connections manually.
<ArisVer> And they connect automatically.
<charlie-tca> I think that is a feature of Xchat, if you leave it open when restarting
<ArisVer> I'll close now and check.
<ArisVer> The screen did not come back now. It's gone.
<mikeatvillage> Anyone there? I'm new to xchat and xubuntu
<ArisVer> mikeatvillage: Ask your question. If someone knows he will answer you.
<mikeatvillage> I have plugged in a usb handset but skype does not see it and I can't figure out how to get it recognised
<ArisVer> Is there a way to put irc on Pidgin?
<Unit193> Pidgin does handle IRC
<Mark76> I'm using Pidgin right now
<Mark76> You just have to add an iRC account
<Mark76> For whichever network you want to connect to
<Unit193> Mark76: Did you ever try Finch? (CLI interface to pidgin and looks just like it)
<Mark76> I haven't
<charlie-tca> mikeatvillage: try all the usb ports to see if one will recognize it
<ArisVer> Put the 8001 number at port?
<mikeatvillage> thanks charlie, I will try now...
<charlie-tca> it might show up as a drive instead of phone, too
<ArisVer> From Pidig i got a 'NickServ: (notice) ArisVer1 is not a registered nickname'.
<Unit193> ArisVer: You can't have 2 clients running with the same nick
<ArisVer> Unit193: What can i do?
<mikeatvillage> no luck charlie :-( tried all usb ports.
<Unit193> Log one out or use a different nick in one of the clients(and you're doing that in pidgin)
<Unit193> ArisVer: ^^
<DoctorTruth> does anyone know of a GOOD! video slideshow creator for Ubuntu as I am trying to create a vcd for mothers day coming up
<charlie-tca> mikeatvillage: with the phone p
<Unit193> See ArisVer1
<charlie-tca> plugged into the computer, does it show anyting in lspci for it?
<drc> Just noticed that in Additional Drivers (Nvidia - Current version) "This driver is activated but not currently in use". The -current driver works on this machine in Debian and LMDE. Is there something I have missed doing to "use" the proprietary driver in Xubuntu 11.04b[whatever] ?
<ArisVer> Does this mean that i can close xchat and use pidgin?
<charlie-tca> drc: have you restarted since installing it?
<Unit193> ArisVer: If you want
<charlie-tca> mikeatvillage: I could suggest trying in #ubuntu-beginners for more help with that
<Unit193> ArisVer1: You can now change your nick in Pidgin to ArisVer
<ArisVer1> Write test!
<mikeatvillage> Nothing that looks relevant charlie
<charlie-tca> So it doesn't see it at all
<drc> charlie-tca: Many times...this also happens in ubuntu 11.04/Unity...although Unity appeared to work there.
<mikeatvillage> tvm, I'll head over there
<charlie-tca> drc: try clicking the activate button again, and let it reinstall it
<drc> I forgot the command to see exactly which video driver <is> being used....
<ArisVer1> Unit193: How?
<mikeatvillage> activate button?
<drc> charlie-tca: Done that, several times.
<mikeatvillage> sorry, not for me :-)
<charlie-tca> command for which video driver? I use lspci or look in /var/log/xorg
<charlie-tca> drc: if unity worked, it is probably gallium
<ArisVer> XChat seems better. It can remember some commands.
<drc> charlie-tca: Sounds like something I saw ...somewhere.
<charlie-tca> gallium is the latest non-proprietary driver for both ati and nvidia
<charlie-tca> it works well for some cards
<Unit193> ArisVer: Was AFK. You can do that with Accounts > {IRC Account} > Username
<drc> charlie-tca: It worked well with Unity for me.
<ArisVer> Yes, but, XChat seems better. It can remember some commands.
<ArisVer> Like msg nickserv identify
<Unit193> Pidgin can auto ident with nickserv. But each person should use what they like best! (I use irssi)
<charlie-tca> weechat is very good too
<ArisVer> How about joining channels? I have not seen an option there.
<charlie-tca> pidgin?
<charlie-tca> I think it is harder to use
<ArisVer> On Pidgin.
<charlie-tca> I never found an easy way to join channels in pidgin
<Unit193> File{ish} > Join chat
<ArisVer> Where?
<ArisVer> Using Pidgin i can log in with my nick, but i have to manually enter channels.
<Sysi> i'm currently on irssi, but i like xchat quite much, it's simple
<Unit193> irssi with some config to tell you what channels go with what numbers makes it easy
<Sysi> i wouldn't use irssi if i wanted autoconnects
<charlie-tca> Weechat; features of irrsi with autoconnect and channel names?
<Unit193> charlie-tca: irssi can/does have that (I just don't like autojoin)
<Unit193> charlie-tca: irssi autoconnects and idents with nickserv for me too
<Sysi> afaik weechat doesn't differ that much about irssiabout features , it's just different
<drc> Interesting...redux again.  It appears that the latest iteration of the Additional Drivers script(s) adds a xorg.conf that tells X not to show the nvidia logo on startup. Changed that and the nvidia logo turns up at the "normal" place in X startup. Looking at the Xorg.0.log it <appears> that X loads the nvidia drive and unloads all the other possible X video drivers (nouveau, etc.).
<drc> Practicing my google-fu turns up some posts that suggest that the reason for "not currently in use" is because I am not doing anything that requires the 3D aspects of the driver.  Does this sound kosher?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but I have always had it activate if I installed it with hardware/additional drivers.
<charlie-tca> I would be very skeptical about that suggestion
<charlie-tca> You could install foobilliard and find out for sure. It uses 3d
<drc> charlie-tca: Me also, but this has been consistent since doing fresh installs of X/Ubuntu 11.04b2+
<charlie-tca> looking at my nvidia machine, let's see.
<charlie-tca> I have Experimental 3D support NVIDIA cards - not activated
<charlie-tca> but everything works
<charlie-tca> wrong
<charlie-tca> hilighting the driver, it is activated and in use
<charlie-tca> Is that the answer? highlight the driver, and see if it says activated?
<Sysi> nouveau overrides propietary one, check lspci -k
<drc> foobilliard appears to work, at least the first screen comes up
<charlie-tca> yeah, it always does, but is the action smooth or jerky?
<Sysi> you have wrong driver in xorg.conf or you need to additionally blackist nouveau
<drc> Sysi: 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<drc> from lspci -k
<drc>  charlie-tca:  All I have been able to do is move the perspective around, but that is smooth
<Sysi> just wish your system won't explode with updates.. i don't consider jockey trustworthy
<charlie-tca> and is the driver now activated?
<charlie-tca> (system now requires 3d)
<drc> charlie-tca: nope, activated but not in use
<drc> how does one play this game?
<charlie-tca> Pretty sure the ""not currently in use" is because I am not doing anything that requires the 3D aspects of the driver." is nonsense
<charlie-tca> roller on the mouse to hit hard or soft, enter to shoot, left/right arrows to move around the table, right control or right shift + left mouse to move the cue ball when allowed
<charlie-tca> ESC to bring up the menu
<drc> charlie-tca: smooth as silk
<drc> http://pastebin.com/KFF7D0W6   Xorg.0.log
<charlie-tca> I went and looked, right shift + left mouse to move the cue ball
<charlie-tca> Then it should be working, even if it doesn't know it
<charlie-tca> If it is smooth, 3d is working
<drc> charlie-tca: Ok, I'm officially confused now :)
<charlie-tca> NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:51 PDT 2011
<drc> Everything <appears> to be working correctly.  It's not a big deal to me what the caption says, but it does confuse me.
<charlie-tca> looks like nvidia hardware driver
<charlie-tca> confusing, yes. Working, yes
<drc> Well, if I'm gonna play pool, I need some beer.....
<charlie-tca> I gave up confusion a while back, now I just go with what works
<drc> Yup...sounds like sage advice.
<thecrazygm> well, i'm out guys
<thecrazygm> untill next time
<drc> Great, now charlie-tca has turned my laptop into a pool hall :(
<charlie-tca> just click that little X in the top right corner, it will go away
<charlie-tca> neat little game, though, isn't it?
<drc> yup...I <think> I remember a similiar (if not the same) from years (and years) ago...wasted too much time then too.
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sysi> umf, what game? didn't catch it from backlog
<charlie-tca> foobilliard
<drc> I <think> it was on a mac though....
<charlie-tca> When I first installed it, it was not very much fun, and did not work good at all
<charlie-tca> Now, though, with the improvements made to it and to Xubuntu, it is pretty good
<drc> bbs
<pedza> hey
<pedza> on ubuntu and linux mint xfce i cant go past the gdm
<pedza> how can this be fixed? :P
<charlie-tca> Don't know how to fix Ubuntu or Mint
<pedza> sorry
<pedza> xubuntu
<zenrox> pedza, try doing sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pedza> well
<pedza> i just finished a fresh install
<pedza> xubuntu natty beta 2
<zenrox> i am using that right not
<pedza> it has xubuntu-desktop as far as i know
<pedza> yeah
<pedza> i want to use it too but cant
<charlie-tca> Did you change themes?
<pedza> i just installed it
<zenrox> do you have a 3d gfx card
<zenrox> ??
<pedza> cant even log in
<pedza> integrated graphics card
<pedza> the laptop is
<pedza> hp 530
<zenrox> is it 3d capabile
<pedza> think so
<pedza> i could run unity quite well
<zenrox> what is it?
<charlie-tca> Try going to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in and remove the .config files
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> ya
<pedza> all of them?
<zenrox> i would sugest that as well
<zenrox> yes
<pedza> the command is
<charlie-tca> the files probably are not compatible with the current install
<pedza> rm
<pedza> ?
<charlie-tca> rm ~/.config
<zenrox> yep
<charlie-tca> and rm ~/.cache
<pedza> cannot remove ... : is a directory
<pedza> :p
<charlie-tca> then Ctrl+Alt+del
<charlie-tca> OH
<charlie-tca> forgot
<charlie-tca> rm -r ~/.config
<charlie-tca> and rm -r ~/.cache
<Sysi> rm ~/.ICEauthority
<pedza> ahhh
<pedza> worked
<pedza> thanks :)
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> pedza, just a config file messed up some how
<pedza> but now i get a crappy default desktop :P
<pedza> :)
<pedza> yeah
<Sysi> you can try something new then :P
<pedza> i am
<pedza> thanks guys ^^
<charlie-tca> If you change the theme to wildbush, it will fret
<pedza> gonna do another fresh install
<charlie-tca> it will lock you out again
<KM0201> how do i enable control alt backspace to restart X, under xfce?
<charlie-tca> no idea
<pedza> and by trial and error find out which config files are troublesome
<Sysi> xorg thing
<Sysi> xorg.conf is propably easiest, but altGr printScr K is new binding for that
<pedza> is xubuntu used by any governments etc?
<zenrox> that i dont just dont know
<zenrox> if thay do thay ant talking about it
<charlie-tca> That's because I can't remember no more
<pedza> ok :)
#xubuntu 2011-04-27
<subpar> quick ? - using putty and trying to install sun-java6-jre -- can't figure how to accept the liscene agreement
<subpar> enter doesn't work
<subpar> google hasn't helped either
<Unit193> Did you press tab or left?
 * subpar slaps himself
<subpar> Unit193: cheers for that
<Unit193> If it doesn't work, you can always just start banging on the keyboard ;)
<subpar> I was about to that point
<LQL> quest: my update mgr is 'recommending' a load of KDE software ..... should i load it or ignore it?
<LQL> it seems to be redundant software
<jimcake> i got the livecd in virtualbox, xubuntu 11.04. it says other. i click there and it asks for username and then password. does anyone know what it is? thx!
<tomtit> hello everyone?
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tomtit> TheSheep: hi
<tomtit> oh well byeeeeee!
<knome> ugh?
<TheSheep> apparently he didn't like the channel guidelines :)
<knome> :)
<knome> or then he was just wayyy too hasty
<TheSheep> mayfly
<TheSheep> may is soon
<knome> heh, yeah..
<ArisVer> Hi, a question about the root account. Why it is not advisable to login as root?
<bazhang> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ArisVer> Thanx bazhang , that is not what i asked...
<knome> it is not advisable to use root account, since ubuntu has sudo, which is safer
<ArisVer> In what way is safer? Apart from learning typing.!
<knome> with root account, any kind of exploits are easier, with sudo you will think if the thing you typed is exactly what you wanted
<bazhang> sudo -i for a root shell if you must
<jgratero> I'm trying to edit the submenus' icons, from the menu applications
<ArisVer> exploits? It is still the same outcome.
<knome> ArisVer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> ArisVer, better to check the links
<knome> ArisVer, as was linked to in what bazhang gave you
<ArisVer> I will.
<bazhang> as it *does* in fact address the issue
<jgratero> the "education" submenu shows a missing icon
<ArisVer> jgratero, do you know the application?
<jgratero> and the "accesories" submenu shows the icon the "education" submenu should show
<jgratero> it's not the an application per se
<jgratero> I know how to change the icons, from the .desktop file
<jgratero> you know the submenus, education, graphics, network, multimedia
<bazhang> jgratero, what version
<jgratero> 10.10
<jgratero> let me show you a screenshot
<jgratero> can't take a screenshot
<jgratero> sorry, it's the desktop directories
<jgratero> it's this bug
<jgratero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/garcon/+bug/392290
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392290 in garcon (Ubuntu) "Missing icon in Education category in Xfce Menu" [Low,Fix released]
<jgratero> It says is solved, but, I do have the problem with 10.10
<jgratero> Anobody?
<jgratero> Anybody?
<charlie-tca> education is missing an icon?
<knome> icon is missing education?
<jgratero> Thanks anyway
<MK``> Where do I edit keyboard settings in Xubuntu?
<Sysi> menu → settings → keyboard
<zenrox> i was just going to say that
<MK``> Hm where are the touchpad settings>
<zenrox> menu settings mouse
<TheSheep> you can also instal gsynaptics for more options
<TheSheep> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bittin> is the new Xubuntu arriving tommorow?
<MK``> In Xubuntu it has clicking enabled by doubletapping the pad, I wanted to disable that :P
<TheSheep> MK``: gsynaptics lets you disable tapping
<mitchell> hi im new to xubuntu and need help
<zenrox> what do ya need?
<Souperman> hello, so i had to install gnome-screensaver and gnome-power-manager in order to totem avoiding the screensaver poping up while im watching movies, but now i dont have a screensaver setting option on the programs menu, i can launch it from a terminal, but i need it to be on the menu because not all the people who uses this pc knows how to terminals, so is there a way to add the gnome-screensaver-preferences to the menu? or better to make totem not loa
<Souperman> ding the screensaver when playing movies whitout installing the gnome apps?
<zenrox> ya add it to the menu using menu editor
<mitchell> i installed xubuntu on a windows 7 machine and only gave xubuntu 15 gb of my 250 gb hd can i add more space easily or do i have to create another partition im also new to partitions
<zenrox> yes technal you can by shrinking win7 partion and expanding ubuntus partion
<zenrox> and you could creat a new partion to add more that way too
<Souperman> or he could "share" the win7 partition whit xubuntu
<charlie-tca> zenrox: no menu editor in Xubuntu
<zenrox> thare use to be
<Souperman> i found it
<charlie-tca> used, could, should, still doesn't exist
<Souperman> its called "menu principal"
<Souperman> i have it bro
<mitchell> is there a program to use to do this or a website with instructions i hate to be a bother to you and if i can read it i can do it
<charlie-tca> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<zenrox> mitchell, gparted
<charlie-tca> Those links should help to expand the existing partition, too
<mitchell> ok awesome thanks i love xubuntu linux ppl are way more friendly and helpful
<Souperman> hey zenrox i have to reboot xfce for the changes to the menu apply?
<zenrox> no just log out
<Souperman> done that, no luck :/
<zenrox> hmm
<MK``> Xubuntu's desktop is nice :o this is my first time trying it
<MK``> GNOME exploded so I am here to fix it lol
<Souperman> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<zenrox> Souperman, let me do some searching
<Souperman> oh great that menu editor was for gnome
<charlie-tca> of course. Xubuntu does not have a menu editor, because Xfce 4.6 does not have the capability to use a menu editor
<zenrox> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<zenrox> tray that
<Souperman> you where correct charlie-tca i apologize for not believing you
<MK``> Yeah I had edited my menu in GNOME and had to find the keyboard settings etc. where I moved it :P
<drc> Souperman: I believe that the gnome menu editor is there because it's required for the Software Center...iirc
<MK``> the gnome menu editor is buggy, mind you
<Souperman> D:
<greenmang0> i just installed xfce / xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu ... how to get rid of gnome desktop?
<Souperman> gods this is awful i cant figure out what file keeps the settings
<Souperman> greenmang0, you need the space?
<greenmang0> Souperman, i just don't want GNOME
<Souperman> XD
<drc> Souperman: read that URL that zenrox sent you, it will explain the convoluted process that is xfce menus :)
<greenmang0> guys ... any pointers?
<Souperman> im trying drc thats why im saying i cant figure out, one file send me to another that sends me to another ...
<drc> Souperman: yup :(
<greenmang0> drc, can you please help?
<drc> greenmang0: re-install
<charlie-tca> um, the gnome menu editor is there because the person installed gnome, and xfce desktops or applications
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu really doesn't install it
<greenmang0> drc, what do you mean? i don't want gnome ...
<charlie-tca> !purexfce | greenmang0
<ubottu> greenmang0: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<charlie-tca> Souperman: I will give you three ways to edit the menus, but the easiest way is to add .desktop file to ~/.local/applications
<charlie-tca> Souperman:
<charlie-tca> 1. [for 4.6] copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<charlie-tca> 2. [for 4.6] You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> 3. http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Souperman> im reading that wiki but it doesnt make any sense
<charlie-tca> Souperman: you can copy the .desktop files from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications
<drc> charlie-tca: please explain...<something> installs it in a fresh xubuntu (10.10 and 11.04) install.  When I try to delete it, it says I must remove the Software Center as well.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> then you can add software center back again.
<hunger__> hey all
<hunger__> think i just had a kernal panic, and xubuntu crashed (11.04) whie moving windows between workstations, how can i debug this?
<charlie-tca> the way the dependencies are set up, it is required to be removed with xubuntu- something
<charlie-tca> but you can install Software Center without reinstalling xubuntu-desktop
<hunger__> figured i may as well help to debug it and report it if it's a bug... i was on xubuntu 10.10 and upgraded to xfce 4.8(?) prior to going to 11.04
<greenmang0> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> It will not be a valid bug, since 4.8 is not supported on Xubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> greenmang0: You are welcome
<charlie-tca> hunger__: it is invalid
<hunger__> charlie, gotcha, i'm thinking i should just do a fresh install of xubuntu, who knows what i've b0rked in the years of tinkering w/ this install :D
<charlie-tca> I agree with that
<drc> charlie-tca: nah..I'll leave it (I was just wondering about your statement "<charlie-tca> Xubuntu really doesn't install it"...Heck, I still have Totem on the machine because removing it plays heck with trying to re-assign "open with" in Thunar :(
<Souperman> ^
<charlie-tca> drc: not meant for software center, meant for any menu editor in xubuntu since about 8.04
<Souperman> thats why im trying to make totem work nice whit the screensavers
<charlie-tca> I use parole for movies, before that I used vlc, since totem has too many issues to play nice
<mitchell> ok new question im using xfce is there a difference in it and gnome and can i use programs universally between the two
<drc> VLC here
<charlie-tca> mitchell: yes, there is difference. they are two different desktop environments
<charlie-tca> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<charlie-tca> well
<charlie-tca> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<charlie-tca> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<charlie-tca> mitchell: yes, you should be able to use any application in the repositories/Software Center with Xubuntu and Xfce
<charlie-tca> If it is capable, it will even appear in both sets of menus
<Souperman> :( i added gnome-screensaver-preferences.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications and it does nothing
<hunger__> thx for the help charlie, i'm gonna do a backup and rebuild...
<charlie-tca> Souperman: edit the file now and add XFCE to it where it says "only in gnome"
<charlie-tca> or remove the only in .... line
<Souperman> oooo... lol i was just reading it and i saw that option XD
<charlie-tca> heh
<mitchell> what about programs i find online that are advertised for gnome and dont mention xfce
<charlie-tca> It is not as easy as Ubuntu, but a lot more fun
<charlie-tca> mitchell: if they are not in the official repositories, it is a guess.
<mitchell> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> I would not recommend installing them. Please check first to see if it is packaged for Ubuntu repositories
<Souperman> okay, good, but i still have the other screensaver app showing up
<mitchell> ok
<charlie-tca> Did you remove xscreensaver?
<Souperman> well no
<charlie-tca> then it should show up
<Souperman> so i can remove it whitout problems rite
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get purge xscreensaver    will remove it, then a logout/login will get rid of the menu entries for it
<charlie-tca> no
<Souperman> purge or auto-remove?
<knome> sudo apt-get remove --purge xscreensaver
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not include the gnome-screensaver because it doesn't work well for us
<charlie-tca> the remove --purge == purge
<charlie-tca> now, new changes to apt-get
<knome> right
<charlie-tca> hey, knome !
<knome> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> 1 day to Xubuntu 11.04 release!
<knome> i suppose the changes are good, as long as they don't start throwing in too many aliases
<knome> mm-hmm
<Souperman> charlie-tca, but xubuntu comes whit totem wich does not work well whit xscreensaver
<charlie-tca> I haven't had any issues with just using purge. It seems to work the same
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> nothing really works well with totem, too. That's why we moved to parole
<Souperman> parole?
<charlie-tca> a lightweight movie player for Xfce
<charlie-tca> !parole
<Souperman> :) there now it works
<charlie-tca> !info parole
<ubottu> parole (source: parole): media player based on GStreamer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 301 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<knome> !info parole
 * charlie-tca beat knome?
<knome> yup
<Souperman> its on 10.10? or 11.04?
<knome> Souperman, should be on both, but it's default in 11.04
<Souperman> oh i see, i just re-installed 10.04 a week ago because something on windows fucked up my main drives mbr so...
<knome> Souperman, please watch your language, we try to keep the channel family-friendly
<Souperman> oh, sorry, i apologize
<knome> no problem
<Souperman> :( there is no parole for 10.04
<knome> really?
<Souperman> yes, apt-get doesnt find it
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> it wasn't available until 10.10
<knome> right...
<charlie-tca> I used VLC in 10.40
<charlie-tca> 10.04
<knome> 10.40? is that a space-age xubuntu?
<Souperman> i have it to but it doesnt integrates well whit open whit... options
<knome> does it have blue or some other color wallpaper?
<charlie-tca> that's even better than 10.04!
<charlie-tca> anything else knome can help you with today?   :-)
<charlie-tca> he knows more of this stuff about music and movies than me...
<knome> hmm.. at least about using all your money to buy music
 * charlie-tca hasn't bought a movie or cd in at least two years now
<zenrox> 7 years here
<knome> 4 days since i bought my last cd...
<charlie-tca> zenrox: to be clear, Xubuntu 11.04 can use the menu editors again.
<charlie-tca> We been waiting a long time to get that back in Xfce
<zenrox> but that dont have a native one ??
<charlie-tca> nope
<zenrox> looks like i am going to have to learn programming
<zenrox> and write one
<charlie-tca> since the menus are based on freedesktop.org standards/guides, they figured alacarte was good
<charlie-tca> I don't remember if they have one planned for 4.10
<zenrox> i hope thay do
<zenrox> it would make editing menus so much nicer
<Souperman> the whole xfce interface could benefit a lot whit good customization options
<charlie-tca> options exist, they are just hard to find, sometimes
<zenrox> or you forget whare thay are
<zenrox> i happend to fine another menu editor gmenu-simple-editor
<zenrox> tho it dont let you creat new entrys
<Souperman> question, xubuntu 11.04 will come whit that awful tablet interface ubuntu will come whit too?
<ArisVer> Removed gnumeric. The icon is still there.
<zenrox> Souperman, no
<Souperman> thanks gods
<zenrox> Souperman, that other one your talking about = unity
<Souperman> yes unity, i mean if you have a tablet pc go for it, but for a desktop?
<Sysi> it isn't that bad, if they got compiz less-crashy
<Sysi> but i generally like xfce more
<Souperman> ^
<Souperman> i have liked xfce more since like 2000's
<Souperman> XD
<charlie-tca> ArisVer: normally needs a logout/login to fix the menu after removign
<drc> I spent the last couple of days looking/playing a...all...t/with Unity...it's gotten much better...stable...NO crashes at all...Figured out most most of what I needed to know to make it work (and it does work as advertised).  But decided that Unity was not for me.
<ArisVer> Thank u charlie.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> drc: overall, though, the environment does work.
<charlie-tca> It will evolve in Ocelot, too.
<drc> charlie-tca: Absolutely...and works well, too
<knome> as in shore up?
<Sysi> xfce is too smooth, i had to put KDE to this desktop for exitement :G
 * drc thinks Sysi is just a hedonist at heart
<knome> Sysi, are you sure you don't have any other self-desctructive thoughts than installing kde?
<Sysi> i maybe will try gnome3 too..
<drc> !wake for Sysi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sysi> i'm kinda useless for LoCo since i don't use basic ubuntu, but it just sucks :/
<Souperman> kde is like the most awful gui since vista
<charlie-tca> Sysi: just be aware, normally removing gnome3 requires a complete reinstall
<knome> sounds like kde4.0
<knome> :P
<Sysi> charlie-tca: with unity or with anything?
<drc> Sysi: If you want to look at gnome3, try the Fedora15beta liveCD
<Sysi> everything sucks quite badly with default setup, xfce is easiest to set up, kde has more options but it still lacks some
<charlie-tca> Once you install gnome3 from the ppa, it can not be removed properly
<charlie-tca> There is no way yet to get rid of gnome3, and it does take over the OS.
<Sysi> drc: i maybe will update to F15 completely, netbook stays xubuntu natty as it's the best
<Sysi> i *could* test if jockey works properly on natty before it..
 * drc may be a heretic, but he thinks he likes gnome3 better than Unity, although Unity is more polished.
<charlie-tca> choices are good
<Souperman> i haven't tried unity yet, but if there is something i don't like is options being taken from me, thats why i hated so much the win7 interface
<Souperman> and the ff4 using that stupid orange menu, and why i will never use chrome
<ArisVer> Logged out , the icon is there. Restarted , the icon is there. Btw, thanks for mentioning the gsynaptics before. Exactly what i needed.
<MK``> is Xubuntu 11.04 on schedule? :D
<MK``> I am looking forward to using it on an older PC of mine
<ArisVer> Can you tell me the way to remove the icon manually?
<Souperman> ArisVer, i had to edit the menu a few moments ago, check  ~/.local/share/applications                and see if there is a mention to gnumeric, if there is one delete it
<Souperman> also http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<zenrox> ArisVer, or check /usr/local/applications
<zenrox> i mean /usr/local/share/applications
<ArisVer> None there for Souperman. And none for zerox. I do not see an applications folder anywhere.
<Souperman> its hidden
<Souperman> thats why it has a dot
<ArisVer> I Ctrl+H.
<Souperman> then there has to be
<Souperman> .local
<Souperman> then share then applications
<Souperman> do thunar ~/.local/share/applications
<ArisVer> In .local i have 4 folders. notes, totem, vinagre, webkit.
<ArisVer> That is .local/share
<Souperman> and on /usr/local/share/applications
<Souperman> oh no! is /usr/share/applications
<ArisVer> It is in user/share/applications. I see many icons. Delete Gnumeric?
<Souperman> i think thats what you want to do yes, to be safe just move it somewhere else so you can restore it if things go bad
<ArisVer> I install again if i need it. Highly doubt this .
<Souperman> charlie-tca
<Souperman> ArisVer, you did sudo apt-get purge gnumeric
<Souperman> ?
<ArisVer> Yes.
<charlie-tca> yup, delete it then
<Souperman> there, he knows
<ArisVer> About gsynaptics. When i restarted , the touchpad was enabled again.
<ArisVer> (The icon went back to Ubuntu database)
<ArisVer> In usr/share/applications i see icon 'Remote Desktop Viewer' twice. Have not drink.
<c_27> hello out there
<drc> There's no one here but us grues....
<ubuntu> hello out there
<charlie-tca> Hello
<drc> There's no one here but us grues...and we're getting closer.
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu> is there anybody german-speaking? (my english is not su good)
<pleia2> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ArisVer> My xfce is version 4.6.1 Is that normal? Iinstall 10.04lts and is fully updated.
<charlie-tca> ArisVer: yes, for 10.04
<ArisVer> brb, fetch cofe, !coffee.
<ubuntu> danke :)
<ArisVer> Back. gsynaptics. I restarted and the touchpad tapping was enabled again. How/where fix?
<drc> ArisVer: I personally don't know your answer, I'd start here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<ArisVer> I'm reading 241807 now
<drc> Ok, the URL I gave is a How-To, rather than a "I have a problem" though :)
<ArisVer> drc, your link looks better, no answer on the other one.
<ArisVer> But before i continue, how to i make the letters bigger in mozilla? I set at Edit-->Preferences-->Content increased number and the letters stayed the same. I'm on Ubuntu machine now.
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+plus key
<charlie-tca> Ctrl++ bigger, Ctrl+- smaller
<ArisVer> Better and quicker!!!
<ArisVer> I post for Xubuntu. I gey /usr/share/themes/NOX/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:233: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored. In terminal after a sudo mousepad command. I think i saw this while doing some updating.
<ArisVer> I get...
<ArisVer> Thats a backround screen, right? It was replaced yestarday.
<charlie-tca> ArisVer: not a problem, that is just an advisory message
<ArisVer> drc, are you in that page?
<drc> what page?
<ArisVer> The one you post a link to.
<drc> I am now :)
<ArisVer> In the second square, editing xorg.conf, i have nothing listed there.
<ArisVer> Just an empty white page.
<drc> ArisVer: Usually that means that X is doing a good job of figuring out what it needs without one.  You can just make one, and it will add what you put there to the X startup.
<ArisVer> Ok.
<ArisVer> I expected to find at least something in from the setup.
<drc> So did I, but X has come a long way since the early days, and now can usually figure out what it needs without your interference :)
<ArisVer> Is it good to save the file? as a backup?
<drc> I ALWAYS save a copy of any config file that I edit.
<drc> Usually same name.ORIGINAL or name.DTG
<ArisVer> Need to get some cdrs...or with a usb on another hd.
<ArisVer> Are u still in that page?
<drc> I have 1@160gig HDD(internal), 1@500gig USB HDD (for video/audio), 1@40gig USB HDD (data archive)and 2@8gig USBsticks (working saves).  I rarely use cd/dvd's anymore, unless I want triple backup
<drc> yes
<ArisVer> count 6 boxes. ServerLayout
<drc> yes
<ArisVer> I have 4 hds, internal, a 250, a 30 a 5 and a ONEGB ;) MIght install a dvdrw instead of the 1GB.
<ArisVer> Do i copy all the lines in xorg?
<drc> ArisVer: AS I said, I am not a X or synaptics expert, I just found that page as a start for your problem. Maybe someone that has more knowledge of X can help
<ArisVer> It says adding a line, but only one line , would it make sense?
<ArisVer> I thought you were. Anyways you must be a lot better than i.
<drc> It looks like it's assuming you already have a xorg.conf
<drc> what is your video card?
<ArisVer> I'm not a gamer, used to play 10 years ago. A 32MB nVidia.
<drc> Are you using the nvidia proprietar drive ?
<drc> driver, that is
<ArisVer> Yes, this is my main rig, updated drivers from Administration-->Additional drivers, Ubuntu 10.10
<ArisVer> It did made difference.
<ArisVer> I also have an external usb 40GB hd, mainly for backup. And a 4GB usb stick. Theses and the laptop were my brothers , and he did not want them anymore. Lucky me.
<drc> ok, then if you don't have a xorg.conf already, then maybe you can make one with nvidia-config  "sudo nvidia-xconfig"  This should give you a basic xorg.conf tailored to your system.  Read the resulting xorg.conf and then see what you need to modify to solve your touchpad problem.
<ArisVer> Some more info, even though it's off topic, sorry guys, but you may find this interesting, (also a blank page for ubuntu), i used computers from 1994 until 2002. Then i had a loong break. This year i started again, because i'm bored doing nothing, and because it's fun and useful.
<drc> Lunchtime !!!! bbl
<ArisVer> Well, i just finished the tutorial, it looks a bit complex, covers everything for the touchpad, and it's a trial to find the settings you like. But not right now, i'll have an early night tonight.
<ArisVer> So, goodnight to all and fairwell, thank you for your support.
<mitchell> what are the advantages to ubuntu vs xubuntu
<charlie-tca> xubuntu has nicer colors
<Sysi> they're different, xubuntu may lack something but it uses less ram
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is lighter; needs less ram, less hard disk, less cpu
<charlie-tca> xubuntu does not have to have a hardware video driver to look good
<mitchell> so xubuntu runs faster
<charlie-tca> No, I did not say that
<mitchell> what is it missing to make it lighter
<charlie-tca> gnome
<pleia2> it's also more customizable (my favorite thing about it, I have 3 clocks in my panel, with 3 time zones!)
<charlie-tca> I run Orage world clock, with 18 time zones, as a small panel on every workspace
<charlie-tca> mitchell: why should it be missing anything?
<charlie-tca> I have not found anything I can't do with Xubuntu that I can do in Ubuntu
<mitchell> how is it lighter without missing something
<charlie-tca> xfce is not gnome
<Sysi> it's different, try
<Sysi> you can have both desktops
<mitchell> right im running xubuntu on my windows laptop and love it havent used windows in months just wondering what else there is and if its better
<charlie-tca> Unlike Windows, where you have a single operating system. linux has many to choose from. The major desktops in linux are KDE, Gnome, and Xfce.
<Sysi> i started with xubuntu because i had too little ram, i got more and was disappointed with gnome
<charlie-tca> They are different applications and programs to do the same thing.
<charlie-tca> I started with Ubuntu, and then tried Xubuntu. Xubuntu allows me more opportunity to configure it the way I want to.
<mitchell> i have a 1.6 ghz atom processor 1 gb ram and 250 gb hd what os should i use i dont care about appearance only speed and variety of programs
<charlie-tca> I don't know how much difference in speed you would see.
<Sysi> if you like xubuntu, just use it
<Sysi> you can install ubuntu-desktop if you want and login to that
<mitchell> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> You are using a virtualbox now, just create a second one and try Ubuntu on it's own
<charlie-tca> or, is that a wubi installation?
<Sakuragno> hallo
<Sakuragno> is there anybody should help me with wireless problem?
<charlie-tca> !hi | Sakuragno
<ubottu> Sakuragno: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zenrox> i guess he dint what his wifi fixed
<mitchell> i think its a wubi installation it is a separate partition
<drc> or it fixed itself automagically
<mitchell> ive never used a virtual machine before i have one just never messed with it
<charlie-tca> mitchell: if it is has an entry in windows add/remove programs, it is wubi. Otherwise, it is a separate installation
<Porys> so what time does 11.04 come out?
<charlie-tca> anytime on April 28 in the UTC timezone
<drc> You know...one of the first things I do/did on install (of any distro) was change the theme to something i'm familiar with...never gave greybird/greybird a chance...it's kinda nice, with the appropriate desktop background.
<KM0201> what would be a reason i can't right click my desktop?
<KM0201> and get any menu, etc.
<drc> Settings>Desktop>Menus>Show applications menu....
<drc> This checked?
#xubuntu 2011-04-28
<joseph_AJ> Hello channel.
<drc> Hello
<joseph_AJ> Can any one tell me how to get sound working on my Xubuntu system?
<KM0201> joseph_AJ: well, whats your sound device?  if you don't know, type "lspci" no qoutes in a terminal, and find your audio device
<joseph_AJ> That command shows that I have an nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<joseph_AJ> installed but I am using a Creative Labs SB Live card.
<joseph_AJ> I have both cards in the comb
<zenrox> joseph_AJ,  are you using the ac97
<joseph_AJ> how do I check that?
<zenrox> lsmod
<zenrox> and see if the module for ac97 and/or sb live are loaded
<joseph_AJ> Here is the output of that command: Module                  Size  Used by
<joseph_AJ> snd_emu10k1_synth       5136  0
<joseph_AJ> snd_emux_synth         29012  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
<joseph_AJ> snd_seq_virmidi         4193  1 snd_emux_synth
<joseph_AJ> snd_seq_midi_emul       5547  1 snd_emux_synth
<joseph_AJ> snd_emu10k1           131818  5 snd_emu10k1_synth
<joseph_AJ> snd_intel8x0           25664  4
<joseph_AJ> snd_usb_audio          86480  3
<joseph_AJ> snd_ac97_codec         99227  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0
<joseph_AJ> ac97_bus                1014  1 snd_ac97_codec
<joseph_AJ> snd_pcm                71475  4 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_usb_audio,snd_ac97_codec
<joseph_AJ> snd_usbmidi_lib        17413  1 snd_usb_audio
<joseph_AJ> snd_util_mem            3118  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
<joseph_AJ> snd_hwdep               5040  3 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_usb_audio
<joseph_AJ> snd_seq_midi            4588  0
<joseph_AJ> snd_rawmidi            17783  4 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_seq_midi
<joseph_AJ> snd_seq_midi_event      6047  2 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi
<KM0201> .. you gotta be kidding me?
<joseph_AJ> snd_seq                47174  5 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<joseph_AJ> snd_timer              19067  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm,snd_seq
<joseph_AJ> radeon                829223  2
<joseph_AJ> snd_seq_device          5744  5 snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
 * KM0201 sighs
<joseph_AJ> snd                    49038  35 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_usb_audio,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<joseph_AJ> ttm                    56633  1 radeon
<joseph_AJ> drm_kms_helper         30200  1 radeon
<joseph_AJ> soundcore                880  1 snd
<joseph_AJ> drm                   168060  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<joseph_AJ> i2c_nforce2             5179  0
<joseph_AJ> agpgart                32011  2 ttm,drm
<joseph_AJ> i2c_algo_bit            5168  1 radeon
<Unit193> !pastebin | joseph_AJ
<ubottu> joseph_AJ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joseph_AJ> psmouse                59033  0
<joseph_AJ> gspca_sonixj           25900  0
<joseph_AJ> gspca_main             23644  1 gspca_sonixj
<joseph_AJ> k8temp                  3228  0
<joseph_AJ> videodev               43098  1 gspca_main
<joseph_AJ> v4l1_compat            13359  1 videodev
<joseph_AJ> snd_page_alloc          7120  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<zenrox> ok snd_emu10k1 = live and ac97 is for ac'97
<joseph_AJ> serio_raw               4022  0
<joseph_AJ> emu10k1_gp
<joseph_AJ> Sorry, I am new to this. :o(
<zenrox> so it is loading the drivers for bolth
<KM0201> joseph_AJ: you're new at this?.. you didn't think "hey, this outputted 100 lines, what should i tell you" rather than posting the whole thing here?
<zenrox> also to joseph_AJ if you dont have any thang connected to the ac97 you should disable it in the bios of your pc to force it to use the sb live
<zenrox> cause i assume the ac97 is the built in card
<joseph_AJ> You're right.  My apologies, I am used to the Forums.....I guess I just assumed something that I shouldn't have.
<zenrox> joseph_AJ, we are all allowed one mistake
<zenrox> lol
<joseph_AJ> :o(  I promise to control myself in the future. :o)
<zenrox> its ok joseph_AJ
<joseph_AJ> Good advise zenrox.  I didn't even think about using the BIOS to control my sound devices.
<zenrox> your welcome
<joseph_AJ> I know how to use M$ Windows but I am a noob at Linux and so I am still learning even the most basic uses of this OS
<zenrox> joseph_AJ,  we were all thare at one time or another
<joseph_AJ> Thank you all for your help.  I will try using the BIOS to disable the second audio card. I suspect that will solve this problem. Thank you again.
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> good luck
<uofm49426> how can i tell what video ram is shared to my video card
<uofm49426> i have a intel gma i915 running xubuntu 10.10
<uofm49426> in window it can share up to 128
<uofm49426> i want to see if ubuntu can too
<zenrox> ubuntu can too i think your xorg.conf file should have it listed
<zenrox> how much it can use
<uofm49426> thinking of putting windows to the curb side for now or till ssd comes down or i get a docking station
<uofm49426> i have a x41
<uofm49426> the harddrive is rare
<uofm49426> 1.8 inch ide
<uofm49426> but the docking station has a option to add another drive
<uofm49426> only thin i use windows for is when i need internet at my xbox 360 use my laptop as a bridge
<zenrox> and you can set up linux to do that too
<uofm49426> it easy for windows to do it not so easy on linux
<zenrox> but it is posable
<uofm49426> i wish someone would build it in  nm-applet or wicd
<zenrox> agreed
<zenrox> that could be a good feature request you can put up on launchpad.net
<zenrox> for ubuntu
<uofm49426> my laptop is fine for what i use it for its just for travel few low end game ill alway have window on my desktop
<zenrox> i can play highend games on mine
<zenrox> hp g60-249wm
<zenrox> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-62 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.7GB, 70.9% free] disk[Total: 229.2GB, 76.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<zenrox> not to shabbly for a 2 year old lappy
<uofm49426> my desktop is a ga-ma78lm-s2h with a amd x2 be-2400
<uofm49426> a geforce 330 gl
<uofm49426> with 1024 of ram
<uofm49426> 2 gb of ram
<zenrox> that low of ram on a decktop
<zenrox> i have 3 gigs in my lappy
<uofm49426> my laptop is only 1.5
<uofm49426> im slowly building up my desktop
<uofm49426> i went for better video card over ram
<zenrox> i got ride of my franken pc 2 years ago once i got this
<uofm49426> i dont think i upgrading to 11
<uofm49426> on my lappy
<likemindead> What's the general consensus on Xubuntu 11.04 thus far?
<KM0201> likemindead: i like it..
<KM0201> :0
<Unit193> 11.04 is sweet!
<drc> Well worth the money spent
<likemindead> I'm excited. Tried it back at Alpha 3, but some updates hardcore b0rked that install. :-\
<zenrox> xubuntu 11.04 is perfect
<likemindead> Plan to install it tomorrow on my laptop & regular Ubuntu 11.04 on my wife's.
<Unit193> I had/have a bad update...
<zenrox> i have it installed on my wifes allready too
<zenrox> wanted to beat the rush on the servers
<likemindead> I've been using Linux Mint 10 for the last few weeks. Good, but I miss Xfce in general & Xubuntu in particular.
<uofm49426> well good for my desktop not so good for my thinkpad x41
<likemindead> I'm rocking a five-year-old Lenovo 300 N1000.
<zenrox> 2 year old hp g60
<likemindead> Yeah, this laptop is "old" but man, it does everything I need it to & does it very well. :D
<Unit193> likemindead: Do you think Xubuntu runs faster then Mint?
<uofm49426> i hear there a problems with intel i915 and 11.04
<zenrox> not saing old is good
<likemindead> I can't really tell a difference, Unit193.
<Unit193> Hrm... It just didn't feel as fast to me...
<KM0201> uofm49426: i'vfe got a 965.. seems to work fine... it worked fine w/ Ubuntu.. its just th eeffects, etc.. drug down the rest of my laptop.. xubuntu was a great compromise.
<uofm49426> i use to have a acer 5515 then ati stopped putting updates out
<uofm49426> and the open driver sucked
<KM0201> uofm49426: i've got an acer 5315.. :)  runs rather swimmingly w/ Ubuntu
<KM0201> its actually what i'm on now
<zenrox> that is why i will allways get a pc with an nvidia
<zenrox> ati sucks with drivers for linux
<uofm49426> well my desktop has a onboard ati hd 3000
<uofm49426> replaced with nv geforce 330 gl
<zenrox> i ant saying ati cards suck i am just saying ati does not support there drivers very well in the linux/oss sceine
<zenrox> and nvidia seems to do a better job
<uofm49426> best 50 dollar upgrade i ever spent
<KM0201> zenrox: i agree... when i buy laptops/build my desktops.
<KM0201> i always get nvidia.. this laptop was an exception, but the intel chipset has been fine (not really a gamer.. but fine for sitting around surfing)
<uofm49426> ill take my x41 over a 5515 any day
<zenrox> see i game on my lappy
<zenrox> i needed the nvidia card a nv 8200m
<KM0201> zenrox: i just play lbreakout  i love that game.
<KM0201> olol
<zenrox> i play second life
<likemindead> Gaming for me equals NES, SNES, & Playstation emulation. ^__^
<zenrox> see i am a retro gammer too
<zenrox> love all the oldies
<zenrox> zelda in the gold cartige for nes
<uofm49426> in ubuntu a x1200 run like crap compared to i915
<uofm49426> why cant open make better drivers
<zenrox> not enuf money and hardware to test
<uofm49426> old ati i mean
<uofm49426> i was thinking maybe they would make better drivers then amd
<zenrox> but thay dint have all the old hardware specs
<zenrox> or the psyical hardware
<zenrox> that is the limitaion in linux period
<uofm49426> intel graphics always get a bad rap but so fare the open drivers are great
<zenrox> early intel drivers like i810 suckd
<zenrox> i9XX have bine better
<uofm49426> if i decide to get ride of windows for no how can i do it with out reinstalling
<zenrox> use gparted delete the windows partion and expand the linux one
<uofm49426> would you boot from cd well doing this
<zenrox> i would
<KM0201> uofm49426: not sure how familiar you are w/ ubuntu/linux.. but if not "very" familiar, i'd recommend having some access to windows, for at least 6mo.. either another machine, or dual booting.. cuz if you don't, you'll be reinstalling by the end of the week when you run into a problem
<KM0201> a friend of mine goes through this every ubuntu release.
<KM0201> he downloads it.. thinks its awesome, nukes windows.. and literally, wthin a week, he's found some insurmountable problem (that he never asks for help about)... and is reinstalling Windows.
<zenrox> KM0201, i did for ahile when i first started then i lernt how to fix it using irc and ubuntuforums.org
<KM0201> i have tried to tell him so many times, to dual boot for 6mo, whether he only boots windows once a month or not.. before he removes windows.. but he never listens.. he actually IM'd me tonight said he was installing 11.04 and nuking windows(never learns)...
<KM0201> i'm glad he's in japan, so he can't come over and ask me for help
<zenrox> omg
<zenrox> some ppl just never learn
<uofm49426> im just thinking hard drive is just to small for them both
<zenrox> and you cant teach them
<zenrox> how big
<zenrox> is it
<uofm49426> is there a hard drive protection software in ubuntu
<uofm49426> under windows thinkpad has a program that can protect harddrive from shock
<KM0201> zenrox: i've tried telling him a gazillion times, and like i said.. he's installing as we speak(or at least as of an hour ago)... and i bet you by saturday, he's reinstalling windows
<Unit193> uofm49426: Yes there is
<zenrox> KM0201, tipical
<KM0201> unfortunately... you can lead a horse to water..
<uofm49426> what is it called
<Unit193> hdapsd (I think)
<zenrox> KM0201,  yep
<uofm49426> and km0201 my desktop is dual boot vista and xubuntu
<KM0201> uofm49426: see, thats fine...
<KM0201> uofm49426: but this guy, he has one machine..
<KM0201> like i said, i guarantee you, by saturday.. he'll be reinstalling 7.
<uofm49426> my laptop i just a 40 gb hd
<zenrox> go flat out xubuntu
<zenrox> specaly since you have another pc
<Unit193> uofm49426: checkout tpb and pidgin-blinklight if you use pidgin. You use Vista??
<uofm49426> how do i use remote desktop and vista
<KM0201> i haven't used xubuntu for a long time... but my old laptop was just struggling to keep up w/ all the flash and pizzaz of 11.04 and Gnome/Unity.. was gonna install lubuntu, but decided on Xubuntu.. happy i did.
<zenrox> search for taht on ubuntuforums.org
<zenrox> youll get a better or a howto
<Unit193> uofm49426: Using RDP or VNC?
<uofm49426> from xubuntu
<zenrox> rdp
<uofm49426> eather
<Unit193> Are you OK with launchpad PPAs?
<uofm49426> the computers are on a basic wireless network
<Unit193> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:llyzs/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install freerdp-x11
<uofm49426> i try to do it 2 days ago without luck'
 * Unit193 uses RDP in linux when he needs it
<KM0201> Unit193: i installed linux on several friends computers (out of state) w/ Teamviewer...lol.  it's easy for me, cuz they aren't techies, adn don't know how to open ports, etc
<Unit193> KM0201: Wubi?
<KM0201> Unit193: oh heck no.
<KM0201> i partition the drive and everything.. i have them install teamviewer on the live cd..lol
<KM0201> i wouldn't put Wubi on my worst enemies computer
<Unit193> Ah! I didn't know how you would do it other then that...
 * Unit193 has never used it
<KM0201> Unit193: very simple app
<KM0201> you start it.. it gives you a username and password... you give the remote person that username and passcode... whamo, your'e on their PC.
<uofm49426> no if there was a program other then vm were you could install windows in a ex4
<KM0201> no port forwarding, no running a vnc server, no command line, very very easy
<uofm49426> that would be cool
<Unit193> I don't like TeamViewer as much....
<Unit193> xfreerdp -u $USER -f -x l -z $IP/HOSTNAME <--- if you want to use FreeRDP
<zenrox> and thay have a teamviewer for linux (witch is wine and win ver of teamviewer)
<KM0201> Unit193: i don't either, ut when its 1. use teamviewer or 2. rip hair out trying to explain port forwarding., 2a, gouge out eyeballs explaining setting up vnc server 2b, ram spikes into ears explaining how to set up vnc server... .. i'll just show them how to use teamviewer..lol
<uofm49426> wubi install window in a linux partion
<uofm49426> that would be cool
 * KM0201 has saw wubi brick windows AND ubuntu way to many times, to ever trust it.
<zenrox> i dont trust wubi either
<Unit193> KM0201: It's sadly only for windows, but checkout UVNC SingleClick
<uofm49426> would it be possible to run a vmware drive from grub
<uofm49426> or plossible
<KM0201> Unit193: meh.. teamviewer works fine for what i need it for, and i don't have to explain anything to them other than "double click that .deb and click install".. :)
<Unit193> KM0201: Did you take a look at it?
<KM0201> Unit193: naa.. don't really need to.. does it install on a linux live cd?
<KM0201> Unit193: and you're still gonna have to deal w/ opening router ports, etc
<Unit193> I don't think it will run under linux without wine: http://www.uvnc.com/addons/singleclick.html
<Unit193> KM0201: That's the sweet part, it's a reverse connection
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> eh.. teamviewer works.. and i don't have to tell them how to install wine.. :).. it all gets installed when you install teamviewer
<Unit193> Yeah, that way is better then using this in wine (But I like the *idea*)
<KM0201> Unit193: no doubt the idea is awesome..
<ball> hello jarnos
<jarnos> ball, hello
<ArisVer> Hi, today i say goobye to xubuntu.
<mnemoc> hi, I upgraded to 11.04 and terminator stopped honoring my preferred browser. they say they delegated the job of choosing browser to "gtk". xdg-open opens chromium as I want, and I also set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http{,s}/command and /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec with gconftool-2 to use chromium, but it insists in spawning firehog. any idea what else could gtk be looking at to decide what browser to spawn?
<TheSheep> ArisVer: good luck on the new way of life
<TheSheep> mnemoc: I spent a night on that one, it's /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<ArisVer> TheSheep, thank you. To be more precise, xubuntu said goodbye to me, it made that twice in the last two days.
<mnemoc> TheSheep: thanks! :)
<ArisVer> Goodbye ppl running xubuntu.
<Unit193> Wonder what that was all about...
<mnemoc> that was weird
<lemraish> guys, is it possible to integrate thunderbird to mail menu, just as evolution in ubuntu? i'm using 11.4 beta
<mnemoc> mail menu?
<TheSheep> mnemoc: I guess it's the indicator plugin
<TheSheep> mnemoc: new thing in 11.4
<mnemoc> oh, nice. just added it
<mnemoc> now i have two volume controls :p
<jozefk> xubuntu 11.04 beta2 crashed for me. will the final release be stable?
<mnemoc> beta2 is stable for me
<jozefk> maybe your hardware is different
<Unit193> Besides X seeming to freeze (and I think it's fixed) it is all fine
<jozefk> yes I always have some problems with X or graphic driver I don;t know. it's eighter freezing or crashing
<mnemoc> jozefk: tried reporting the bug properly?
<TheSheep> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jozefk> not yet. it's beta2. I was thinking about stable release. hope it work better
<mnemoc> jozefk: developers can't fix problems they don't know about
<jozefk> I see they already know about :)
<mnemoc> good, so there is hope :)
<jozefk> 11.04 will be release today right? we will see the hope very soon
<jozefk> :)
<mnemoc> having two displays (LVDS1+VGA1) is there a way yet to have them deal with virtual desktops separated instead of a single very large thing?
<mnemoc> does that kind of multihead has a name?
<knome> twinview?
<knome> do you have an nvidia card?
<mnemoc> intel
<knome> integrated?
<mnemoc> yes, notebook
<knome> well, what you want is twinview-mode
<mnemoc> i thought "twinview" was to see the same on both :)   thanks for the keyword, I'll search
<Sysi> knome: my twinview doesn't work like that
<knome> mine does
<knome> well, it of course needs configuration
<knome> but twinview is what i have
<Sysi> xfce or xorg config?
<knome> xorg
<Sysi> if i need more space i'll use some workaround..
<ichat> can anywone sugest me a  nice 'start menu'   that supports   recent apps,   search (apps and files)
<knome> are you looking for something like gnome do?
<ichat> i gues.
<knome> have you tried that?
<ichat> idid ounce but only got it to like like that bar -  rather than the start / pannel  / menu  ... i also tried mintmenu  but didn't get that to work with  xfce
<knome> there is no panel applet that does what you are trying to achieve, afaik
<tomtit> does anyone know if xubuntu 11.04 (stable) will be released sometime today?
<knome> any time today UTC.
<tomtit> knome: thanks
<knome> no problem
<tomtit> oh well got to go!
<buff27> it's deleyed after the main ubuntu right?
<Sysi> at the same time afaik
<knome> it's parallel, yes
<buff27> ubuntu site is updated for 11.04 downloads
<buff27> xubuntu is not
<knome> that'll be done once the new version is released and somebody with access right is available
<buff27> ok
<buff27> so just check the mirrors after annonce
<knome> yes
<knome> might be that some of the mirrors don't have xubuntu right away
<KM0201> itsoutitsoutitsout   lol
<KM0201> \o/oot   FINALLY!  :)
<Sysi> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! But you can join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<knome> :P
<bazhang> its out
<Sysi> bad bot
<bazhang> very
<knome> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, join #ubuntu-release-party to celebrate!
<Sysi> cdimage.ubuntu.com only has alternates of xubuntu
<knome> ugh.
<Sysi> yay desktops
<knome> good
<knome> i'm just upgrading :P
<jimmy_> isen't the 11.04 for xubuntu being released today?
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<jozefk> that's final?
<KM0201> jimmy_: well, ubuntu 11.04 was just released about an hour ago... doesn't lookk like xubuntu.com has beenr eeleased yet
<Sysi> it will be updated
<jozefk> updated? with what? and when?
<jimmy_> KM0201, yeah i saw that, just woundering if it was scheduled to be released today or if it was delayed
<Sysi> i mean website will get up-to-date
<jimmy_> so the xubuntu 11.04 release was uploaded yesterday accoring to the link you provided me with Sysi? Say 2011 Apr 27
<Sysi> they've propably been spinned tehn, for testing
<Sysi> desktop-images just came out moment ago
<KM0201> jimmy_: its not delayed.
<jozefk> can we download from your link or not?
<jozefk> the final stable I mean
<jozefk> that's what i need
<Sysi> that is the final release
<jozefk> thanks
<buff27> you can get xubuntu torrents from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/
<buff27> note torrent files have todays date.... HTTP is two days old
<Mark76> What time does the upgrade start?
<knome> you can upgrade already
<Mark76> Hang on
<buff27> already runnin it myself anyway
<Mark76> Checking package info
<buff27> prefer clean installs
<knome> cdimage.ubuntu.com is under some serious pressure...
<jimmy_> is it possible to run update-manager from 10.04 to 11.04? the only update that seems possible that way for me is to 10.10
<knome> jimmy_, you need to upgrade to 10.10 first, then 11.04
<jimmy_> thank you knome
<buff27> knome, just a tad
<knome> jimmy_, you can only "skip" releases if you are upgrading from lts to lts
<knome> buff27, can't get to download the torrent...
<buff27> really!
<knome> well i'm upgrading so it's not necessary
<buff27> i got it a bout 20-30min ago
<knome> got it now
<knome> just started trying ;)
<jozefk> I'm getting 117kbps from cdimage
<jozefk> that's enough for me :)
<jimmy_> impressive :)
<buff27> I like to have the ISO's handy incase I have other systems to install in next 6 months (before 11.10)
<knome> well it's easier to download the iso tomorrow
<knome> ;)
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/xubuntu/
<Sysi> torrents
<knome> let's d/l the i386 version as well
<jimmy_> desktop iso just disappeard from cdimage, think i'll just sit tigth until the storm is over
<jozefk> lol
<Sysi> seeding torrent hard
<knome> how hard? ;)
<jozefk> so hard that i'll pass :)))
<buff27> true easier.... I happy to let it trickle in overnight while i sleep
<jimmy_> xubuntu.org - The site is currently not available due to technical problems.
<knome> jimmy_, probably just too heavy load..
 * buff27 is on the piss.....
<buff27> Pici, voulf I pm you?
<buff27> *could
<Pici> buff27: Uh, sure go ahead.
<knome> ugh?
<fslima0> is xubuntu 11.04 also released?
<Sysi> yes, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<jozefk> yes
<jozefk> maybe even this http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/xubuntu/
<jozefk> :)
<fslima0> i am upgrading from 10.10
<fslima0> thanks
<fslima0> hopefully it won't break things :)
<jozefk> do backup anyway
<jozefk> :)
<knome> backup? is that some sort of exercise movement?
<fslima0> lol
<jozefk> backup is fun with rsync
<knome> great, the new window resize grips
* ChanServ changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.04 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/11.04-release Download, Share it, Seed it! Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> erm, that link doesn't work
<charlie-tca> no, We don t have the news release posted yet
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.04 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> let's add the link when we do
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<elDingo> thanks
<jozefk> knome what window resize?
<knome> jozefk, the window resize grips at the bottom right
<jozefk> don't know what you are talking about :))
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.04 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/ | Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> in natty
<jozefk> I'm still downloading
<elDingo> i can see only alternate isos
<Sysi> torrents are working: http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/xubuntu/
<knome> it's still weird that the desktop images are jumping up and down
<elDingo> i'm firing up my seedbox right now! :)
<charlie-tca> elDingo: you are right. Thanks. I am working on it now
<elDingo> @Sysi where did you get that link from?
<Sysi> i created it
<charlie-tca> elDingo: you can get the desktop image at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<elDingo> thank both of you
<elDingo> goodbye, enjoy the new release! :-D
<jozefk> knome what kind of desktop images?
<knome> the desktop images as in .iso's
<vabigoon> hey, is that thing in the title of chat, a stable release of xubuntu 11.04?
<knome> yes
<vabigoon> thank you guy :>
<jozefk> I thought again something like a bug with window resize grips :))
<knome> no :P
<jozefk> whatever it is lol
<knome> the resize grips are nice
<knome> so you're still on maverick?
<jozefk> don't know what you are talking about
<jozefk> :))
<jozefk> right now I'm in the office on win7
<knome> a-ha
<jozefk> but at home I will install xubuntu tonight
<knome> hrm.. the first image result from google with "xubuntu natty" is from my own blog :P
<jozefk> I tried some other xfce distros but ... ah are you talking about switching between desktops? on bottom right there are small windows for switching between desktops
<jozefk> actually that's nothing to do with resize :D
<knome> no
<vabigoon> sorry for my stpid questions :> But, what's the difference between alternate and desktop cds?
<knome> i'm not talking about the workspace switcher
<knome> vabigoon, alternate does not have live cd capability
<jozefk> ok. hope those grips will not push me away :)
<knome> heh
<knome> jozefk, http://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/window_resize_grip.png <- this is kind of the "worst" example, but it's the most visible
<knome> jozefk, in maverick with greybird theme there was only 1px wide/tall area to resize the window
<jozefk> oh boy. I thought it's some kind of serious problem
<jozefk> that's nothing :)))
<knome> it's not a problem at all
<knome> it's a nice feature
<jozefk> you can maximize and minimize the window that's enough :)
<knome> not for me
<jozefk> ah
<jozefk> picky guy
<drc> Wow...that was disappointing...woke up expecting a big final update...nada, nothing, no-updates-to-install... :(
<knome> drc, but you can upgrade now, right?
<jozefk> go back to sleep
<drc> knome: running daily build from 2 days ago + daily updates.
<knome> right... well we didn't expect a huge bunch of updates
<drc> knome: I didn't either, even the beta2 was solid (for me)...but not even one gpgrade to mark the day?
<knome> heh, i suppose not then :)
<knome> don't fix it if it ain't broken
<drc> don't break it if you can't fix it
<knome> that too, but there wasn't really anything we should have rushed with
<knome> so better leave it as is, and possibly break things only after the release
<drc> I suppose I could install Unity and uninstall it, just for something to do :)
<knome> err
<drc> tea...now!
<knome> i thought charlie-tca said you can't install unity and be able to remove it clenly
<knome> +a
<knome> so probably not the brightest idea..
<fslima0> I went to upgrade from 10.10, but it gave the "xubuntu-desktop" error
<fslima0> or something
<knome> what 'error'? (if it's multiline, use !pastebin)
<fslima0> "Can not mark 'xubuntu-desktop' for upgrade"
<fslima0> o.O
<drc> knome: Joke...see the smilie?
<knome> drc, ":)" is not a joke smiley, ";)" is ;)
<fslima0> WTF?
<knome> fslima0, please watch your language
<knome> fslima0, what happens if you do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<fslima0> let me try that.
<KM0201> servers are getting hammered
<knome> no wonder
<KM0201> lol
<fslima0> "Thisis the BETA version"
<drc> KM0201: How many times were you kicked from #u-r-p last night (I went to be early) ?
<KM0201> drc: 15...lol
<fslima0> so I am upgrading to the beta version or what?
<knome> fslima0, it's not beta, it's final
<fslima0> yea. but it gives me this warning when I upgrade with the command update-manager -d
<fslima0> blah
 * jozefk is burning 
<yeik> Hey, I was curious as to if anybody knows if I should run the ubuntu 11.04 update in xubuntu. Or why it shows up when xubuntu 11.04 isn't available yet.
<Sysi> it is available
<Sysi> update if you feel like it
<yeik> hmm, the xubuntu website says it was last released as a beta 2
<yeik> I thought maybe it was a bug pointing xubuntu directly to the ubuntu servers for its distro updates.
<MK``> The website has just not been updated
<yeik> Ok. where can I find a good changelog for the updates in 11.04?
<Sysi> yeik: all *buntu'es download packages from same servers
<yeik> Sysi, ok, does that mean the only difference is the packages it asks for and downloads?
<MK``> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<Sysi> yes, and things installed by default
<MK``> that should list all changes
<yeik> is there any difference between me making sure I get all the updates and the distro upgrade?
<knome> yeik, yes, the distro upgrade is a different thing
<yeik> knome, ok thanks.
<boctulus> hola!
<boctulus> algun amigo online ?
<knome> !es | boctulus
<ubottu> boctulus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<boctulus> hi there
<boctulus> anybody there ?
<knome> yes
<knome> obviously...
<boctulus> hey hnome!
<boctulus> :D
<boctulus> I've a little issue
<boctulus> with my network
<boctulus> wi-fi
<boctulus> ALMOST everytime I boot I need to press "Enable Networking" :@
<boctulus> I've tried... re-install network-management
<boctulus> Also.. I've tried with wicd but... It does not work for me (the password never works )
<boctulus> anybody (not-bot) ?
<knome> err, i'm not a bot
<knome> :P
<boctulus> :O
<TheSheep> every bot says that
<boctulus> sorry... he
<knome> TheSheep, that too
<boctulus> :D
<boctulus> Could you help-me ?
<knome> sounds a weird issue, maybe even something with hardware or the wifi connection, if it can connect sometimes
<boctulus> yes
<boctulus> almost 20% ... connects
<boctulus> 80% fails
<knome> does the wifi work okay with other machines?
<TheSheep> I would check if you don' have something weird in /etc/network/interfaces
<boctulus> BUT it's perfect working on Win 7
<boctulus> I've re-wrote that several times
<TheSheep> it?
<boctulus> auto lo
<knome> hmm... should all the interfaces be 'auto' there that network manager is managing??
<boctulus> iface lo inet dhc
<TheSheep> ugh, lo is loopback
<boctulus> iface lo inet dhcp
<boctulus> I now
<TheSheep> it shouldn' use dhcp
<boctulus> I tried before with lo
<boctulus> lo0
<boctulus> butt... It was the same :(
<knome> if you need to paste multiline, use !pastebin
<boctulus> there just 2 lines
<boctulus> Any idea ? :D
<TheSheep> is this a fresh ionstall?
<boctulus> TheSheep,  YES!
<boctulus> Ubuntu 10.10 Amd64
<boctulus> fresh
<knome> boctulus, maybe you should try upgrading to 11.04 which was released today...
<TheSheep> and it works once you enable networking?
<boctulus> yes!
<boctulus> it works after a few seconds afeter
<boctulus> after
<boctulus> I very angry ...
<boctulus> I've tried every solution
<boctulus> EXCEPT make a script
<TheSheep> I don't have any ideas either
<boctulus> to do that at boot
<boctulus> :(
<TheSheep> well, you don't need a script
<TheSheep> you can add config for eth0 to that network/interfaces
<KM0201> is there an easy way to change the applications menu icon?
<TheSheep> but it should work with just networkmanager
<boctulus> when I add eth0 ... it does not work
<knome> KM0201, what about trying to right-click and select properties?
<boctulus> KM0201,  I 've no idea... but... xubuntu it's very basic desktop
<KM0201> knome: don't see that option
<KM0201> boctulus: yea... i seem to recall that option, but it's been so long since i used xfce
<knome> KM0201, which xubuntu?
<KM0201> 11.04
<knome> KM0201, there is one.
<knome> KM0201, try again.
<KM0201> knome: where?
<knome> right-click the applications menu
<KM0201> oh geez
<KM0201> duh
<knome> in the context menu, you have the properties-menu
<knome> *item
<KM0201> <--- epic fail
<boctulus> XUBUNTU 11.04 is innestable!
<KM0201> i can't believe i missed that
<boctulus> I do NOT recommend!
<knome> boctulus, err?
<boctulus> Many crashes
<KM0201> boctulus: uh, i've had absolutely ZERO problems out of it.
<boctulus> knome crashs with AMD X4
<knome> boctulus, nope, it's considered stable.
<boctulus> when I use instead a virtual machine with a basic processor... it works perfect!
<KM0201> i had some problems w/ ubuntu 11.04, but i don't blame that on the OS.. it's the dinosaur laptop i was running it on, and Unity was just killin git.
<boctulus> knome,  other issue: when I tried to install GNOME over XFCE... BOTH DESKTOPS where load at the same time!
<boctulus> I shut down from XFCE and then.. Linux go to GENOME!
<boctulus> and the performance fall a lot
<KM0201> boctulus: i think your experience was in the minority... i never heard anything like that.
<boctulus> (graph performance)
<knome> boctulus, well, gnome3 is problematic. but why would you install gnome if you are using xubuntu?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> exactly
<boctulus> knome, you are right :D
<knome> anyway, until today, 11.04 was not advised to install on production machines anyway.
<KM0201> gnome3 was problematic for me.. but.. honestly, i expected it to be.. i suspect when gnome 3 is actualy implemented into the OS(in 11.10) it will be much better
<boctulus> KM0201, as I said... I think there is a problem with 2-processors 2-kernel chips
<boctulus> I;m very sure
<knome> i have a quadcore and no problems..
<boctulus> Quads
<boctulus> wich knome  ?
<knome> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black
<boctulus> OK... It's better than mine
<boctulus> maybe better sopported
<boctulus> :D
<knome> most probably no difference
<boctulus> as you said
<boctulus> in my experience...
<boctulus> comparing with the same machine but virtualizated...
<knome> yeah well. did you install gnome in that virtual machine?
<boctulus> No
<knome> there we go
<boctulus> Just in the real machine
<knome> as i said, gnome3 is problematic
<boctulus> :O
<knome> afaik, it's not possible to install gnome3 and then be able to remove it cleanly
<boctulus> Maybe you are right
<boctulus> Exactly!
<KM0201> knome: that was mye xperience
<boctulus> I was unable!
<knome> yeah, but that doesn't mean xubuntu had a bug or xubuntu was unstable
<boctulus> Ok... fireds...... I must to go :)
<KM0201> boctulus: well what did you expect, you installed a GUI that wasn't totally supported... it's not gonna run flawlessly under most circumstances
<boctulus> ha
 * KM0201 thinks boctulus is just trying to be a rebel rouser
<knome> gnome3 is probably better in plain ubuntu
<boctulus> best regards KM0201  knome
<knome> boctulus, have fun
<boctulus> IDEM
<KM0201> don't install anymore beta software, you're not smart enought o understand there will be problems
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> man i want a good menu icon
<KM0201> just cant come up w/ one
 * drc think's he'll try to install gnome3 in kubuntu...
<knome> well, we tried to get something nicer there but ended with problems with the panel padding etc., so we ended up with the logo...
<knome> drc, well good luck, and happy reinstalling ...
<KM0201> drc: if youv'e got a stable system, i wouldn't do it.
<drc> Thanks...xubuntu 11.04 is so damn stable for me that I'm bored ;) (there...is <that> the joke smile?)
<knome> drc, yep :P
<KM0201> drc: i actually had very few probs through the beta process w/ 11.04.. well, none that could be blamed on the OS... and a few that could be blamed on me having a 6yr old laptop..lol
<j1mc> hi all
<j1mc> anyone around running xfce 4.8?
<knome> j1mc, of course :)
<j1mc> hey knome
<j1mc> would you mind entering this: gdbus call --session -d org.freedesktop.DBus -o /org/freedesktop/DBus -m org.freedesktop.DBus.ListNames
<knome> hey! (how's the website been?)
<j1mc> and putting the output in a pastebin of your choosing?
<knome> sure, just a sec
<j1mc> knome: the website has been fine.  :)
<knome> j1mc, http://pastebin.com/VjAEfKs3
<knome> looks like there is a bug when resizing the terminal
<j1mc> knome: thanks for that... the lead yelp developer is looking for some kind of way of determining what shell is running to display documentation appropriately
<knome> :)
<j1mc> so... if you're running unity, you'll see unity help. if xfce, xfce help, etc.
<knome> yeah
<knome> would be nice
<j1mc> knome: i'm headed to uds in a week
<knome> i'm not :|
<j1mc> knome:   :/  that's too bad.  had you applied to go?
<KM0201> UDS?
<knome> no, can't go this time whatsoever
<j1mc> ah
<j1mc> KM0201: yes
<Sysi> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<KM0201> oh ok
<knome> Sysi, did you have a dualhead setup?
<Sysi> i have
<knome> Sysi, can you try something?
<Sysi> not xubuntu stuff, but basically yes
<knome> ugh well, then i don't know how meaningless it is, but let's try it
<knome> open a terminal
<knome> then maximise it
<knome> does the other screen go black?
<knome> (try maximising in screen 1, then screen 2)
<knome> it happens with me when i open terminal in screen 2 and maximise
<knome> if it's on screen 1 and i maximise it, nothing happens
<Sysi> hum, i don't have xfce installed on this..
<Sysi> if i had it would be 4.6
<knome> bah
<knome> how come you are so useless nowadays? ;)
<Sysi> jockey.
<knome> jockey what?
<Sysi> jockey-gtk/Qt failed quite badly
<knome> right...
<Sysi> but i've started to think it maybe was lucid-only
<knome> well, i still don't know why jockey says that a driver is installed, but not in use
<Sysi> what is the name of nvidia module in natty?
<aberhow> the main page, it is not updated!!!
<drc> aberhow: true statement
<Sysi> known bug :P
<TheSheep> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<knome> no, it's definitely a bug :P
 * Sysi pokes webadmin
<knome> not me
<knome> pleia2, are you back from the holiday already?
<pleia2> ah, yes
<knome> (o hai)
<pleia2> vinnl is our update-for-releases guy
<pleia2> he'll have the proper text to add to it
<Sysi> ugh, do i now have another broken memstick
<Sysi> or is it just fedora..
<knome> prolly just fedore :P
<Sysi> i'll test on xubuntu
<Sysi> ah, some /dev/zero does good
<knome> :P
<vabigoon> hi, i'm after system reinstallation, and my grub is "out of range" on my monitor, what should i do?
<vabigoon> in xubuntu everything is ok
<knome> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<knome> probably check the latter link, might have some information on configuring grub. maybe try a smaller resolution or something like that
<Sysi> knome: would you like to check if nvidia-xconfig gives valid xorg.conf on natty? :P
<knome> err
<knome> in which way valid
<Sysi> one that doesn't throw you to xorg error screen
<knome> well...
<knome> maybe later?
<vabigoon> What is the equivalent of gedit in xfce?
<Sysi> mousepad
<vabigoon> thanks
<drc> Sysi: I have a nvidia-xconfig xorg.conf already, want me to pastbin it?
<Sysi> i guess/wish my current will work on xubuntu too
<KM0201> is there a way to show a thunderbird applet in the panel, so when i get mail.... it alerts me?
<drc> KM0201: Yes
<drc> Add New Items> Mail Watcher
<KM0201> drc: i can't find that option in thunderbirds options
<KM0201> drc: that one doesn't work
<Sysi> how about indicator-plugin
<drc> KM0201: If we are talking about the same thing, it works for me.
<KM0201> i've used the mail watcher before, it keeps giving me errors.
<drc> KM0201: I has given me errors with gmail, but I just cut-n-paste the gmail server from T-Bird and all was fine
<drc> KM0201: I use it with gmail and a private mail server
<KM0201> drc: gmail is not the prob
<KM0201> yahoo is
<Sysi> that plugin is quite unmaintained for what i know
<drc> Sysi: It maybe (and probably is), but is there an alternative?
<Sysi> my guess would be something with indicator-applet
<KM0201> Sysi: the problem is, the indicator applet installs a truckload of junk that i don't need
<Dice-Man> hello everybody
<Dice-Man> i have some partition backup to do
<Dice-Man> is the last xubuntu livecd is provided with partimage ?
<vabigoon> it works :D thank you for that links, now i know how to change grub config and splashscreen ;D
<charlie-tca> Dice-Man: not as a default application, but you can install it
<Dice-Man> ok
<bigbrovar-L> Hi guys, new to xubuntu, was wondering if it were possible to use compiz with xfce?
<bigbrovar-L> it use to be possible the last time I tried which was 2008 (some 200 years ago)
<Sysi> it is, but you need emerald or something to draw window borders
<bigbrovar-L> Sysi, cool thanks, and how do I get it activated and booted with the system? there dont seem to be a way to do that from a gui? (been using kde for close to 3 years so am a bit rusty with compiz and the likes)
<bigbrovar-L> I just know I would need to disable the native compositor for xfwm
<Sysi> settings → sessions and startup → autostart → add compiz --replace
<Sysi> install ccsm too
<Sysi> can't test natty, need to seed it via torrent :/
<beardygnome> hi all, anyone successfully upgraded from maverick to natty today?
<beardygnome> i get "can not mark 'xubuntu-desktop' for upgrade" every time i try
<beardygnome> can anyone suggest anything that might help me get around this?
<Sysi> you're secon't to report that but i didn't notice a fix..
<Sysi> you have maverick fully up-to-date?
<charlie-tca> Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed also?
<beardygnome> according to synaptic, all updates have been applied
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: i'll check
<charlie-tca> You can not have any other desktop for the upgrade to work
<beardygnome> this *should* be an out-of-the-box maverick install
<beardygnome> i have no other *-desktop package installed other than xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> try installing xfce4-application-indi
<MK``> what was the first canonical-recognized xubuntu edition?
<charlie-tca> try installing xfce4-application-indicator
<charlie-tca> MK``: 6.06
<MK``> thanks
<charlie-tca> and, that was the first Xubuntu release
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: xfce4-application-indicator is not a package that's available in synaptic
<MK``> cool
<charlie-tca> beardygnome: then I got the name wrong, let me find it
<beardygnome> (I accidentally cleared the empathy window, so i may have got the package name wrong)
<Sysi> xfce4-indicator-plugin maybe
<beardygnome> Sysi: i have that installed already
<MK``> wait, I can't upgrade if I have more than one desktop? :(
<Sysi> only the *desktop-packages
<Sysi> i'd think
<MK``> I have 3 of them on here.
<beardygnome> i've installed a few of the app-indicators recently, maybe i should remove them?
<charlie-tca> beardygnome: you need to have xfce4-indicator-plugin instead of gnome/ubuntu indicator plugin
<beardygnome> i have the xfce4 version installed
<charlie-tca> encrypted home?
<Arpad2> what this means? ' Failed to fetch http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gs-cjk-resource/gs-cjk-resource_1.20100103-2_all.deb 403  Forbidden' ?
<beardygnome> i'll check that i don't have the others
<n2diy> Was Xubuntu 11.04 released today?
<MK``> yes n2diy
<charlie-tca> yes, see the topic
<Sysi> Arpad2: some problem with mirror
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: i have a fully encrypted home
<beardygnome> is that an issue?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but I am starting to think so
<Arpad2> Sysi: to try tomorrow again?
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: means that mirror is updating. Try later or tomorrow
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> beardygnome: file a bug for that against update-manager, and note that /home is encrypted
<Sysi> does so-release-upgrade work?
<Sysi> do-*
<n2diy> Is there a way to display hard drive activity on my desktop or panel?
<beardygnome> Sysi: no, that gives the same error
<beardygnome> apt.log shows lots of broken packages
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: what is the link for the natty shorcuts?
<charlie-tca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<IdleOne> thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Dice-Man> charlie tango charlie
<vabigoon> is there any way to delete the icons of unmounted disks from the  desktop?
<charlie-tca> vabigoon: not individually, but you can uncheck "removable drives" in menu -> Settings -> Desktop -> Icons
<vabigoon> that possibility doesn't satisfied me because i've one partition which i want to see, only one :D
<charlie-tca> :-(
<vabigoon> i'll search, if i'll find something, i tell You
<vabigoon> conditionals -_- , if i find something, i'll tell You :D
<charlie-tca> I would appreciate that. I do not want all those partitions showing either, but that is the answer they gave me.
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, that also turns off the cd drive
<Aey> where download new release xubuntu
<charlie-tca> at the link in the topic
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/
<Aey> try it error for download desktop 32 bit
<charlie-tca> error when? It is downloading herre
<Aey> Not Found
<Aey> The requested URL /xubuntu/releases/natty/release/xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<Aey> bolt
<Sysi> torrents are better anyway :p
<charlie-tca> um, that is not 32bit
<Aey> same all
<Aey> not found
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<charlie-tca> every one downloads here
<Aey> Not Found I try
<charlie-tca> what is the full URL you are using?
<Aey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/
<charlie-tca> The links are working, maybe you have a busy connection from your location
<Aey> I click PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<charlie-tca> and that takes you to a specific image to download
<Aey> ok
<Aey> I find it
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/xubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> click that link and download it
<Aey> It Not found page
<Aey> Not Found
<Aey> The requested URL /xubuntu/releases/natty/release/xubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Aey> try daily build?
<Unit193> Even the link on the page is broken!
<Aey> I see alternate list not see desktop
<Unit193> Aey: I take it you don't want Alt or torrent?
<Aey> want boot live CD
<lojbaj> Aey: Can you use BitTorrent?
<Aey> but it alternate BitTorrent
<vabigoon> the most funny thing is that i set that partition to mount in fstab... and it disappeard from desktop by rebooting ;D
<lojbaj> Aey: So you *can* use BitTorrent?
<Aey> umm
<Aey> maybe try daily build
<Skaftafells> Hello to all of you! Is Xubuntu 11.04 stable going to be released today? Thanx
<drc> Already is released.
<charlie-tca> see the topic, please
<Unit193> Aey: You can use the web torrent downloader: http://www.bitlet.org
<Aey> check sum f1b224166bea923042e53b0e9d5ff63f *xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Aey> 78719bfee11576729a62b4a241d40b19 *xubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Aey> same daily build
<charlie-tca> two different cd's
<charlie-tca> amd64 is a 64bit version, i386 is a 32bit version
<knome> Aey, amd64 vs i386
<Skaftafells> Thank you. How to upgrade via the terminal?
<Aey> I try 32 bit
<Aey> 64 bit some time app not support
<lojbaj> Skaftafells, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aey> some drive
<charlie-tca> Skaftafells: install the package update-manager-core if it is not already installed. Then execute the command sudo do-release-upgrade
<lojbaj> oh, that's better
<Skaftafells> charlie-tca, thank you
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I suggest reading the release notes, though
<Aey> I just switch xubuntu
<Aey> It simple than ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Aey: in some ways it is simpler, in some ways it can harder
<Aey> um
<vabigoon> is normal that i've session restored even if i don't want to have it? :(
<charlie-tca> If you saved the session, then unchecked the box, yes
<vabigoon> can i delete the session?
<charlie-tca> yes, does anyone remember where the session was saved?
<charlie-tca> vabigoon: delete ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<vabigoon> thank you, now  will try to reboot without opera popping out
<Sysi> ~/.cache/sessions ? or is that different
<charlie-tca> I can't remember today
<Dice-Man> err
<Dice-Man> sorry to ask that
<Dice-Man> but are there any desktop manager lighter than xfce ?
<knome> Dice-Man, lxde (lubuntu) is probably the next lightest
<knome> Dice-Man, there are even lighther, but naturally you lose userfriendliness the lighter you go
<Dice-Man> ok you confirm what i was previously thinking
<gglitch> Question for the xubuntu crowd, and apologies if this data is staring me in the face somewhere - what version of xfce is shipping with 11.04?
<Sysi> 4.8
<drc> 4.8.0, iirc
<gglitch> Thanks
<Sysi> not really .0 since it has patches
<drc> Sysi: But not .1 ?
<Sysi> i'm not sure about the release numbers, but xubuntu should have all bugfixes
<drc> Whatever the number, it's nice.
<gglitch> Looks nice, on the xfce site.
<Sysi> nice new stuff
<drc> gglitch: And the Xubuntu team did a really nice job on the menu(s).
<drc> Believe me, I looked hard for something to complain about...but had to settle for minute and really insignificant problems.
<zenrox> drc, i agree i have looked hard for bugs and it is perfect
<bin_bash> hello
<gglitch> Lovely. I'm not much excited about Unity or G3, so XFCE is looking pretty ideal.
<bin_bash> unity sucks and g3 doesnt run
<Aey> gglitch me too
<gglitch> I'm trying KDE. It's not exciting because it seems like 60%+ of the functionality is outside of my scope.
<bin_bash> kde is horrible
<gglitch> I'm not sure I'd call it horrible; it works for me and it's not ugly. It's just...far too much. Way more than I need or want to spend cycles on.
<bin_bash> Yeah
<bin_bash> xfce is cleaner
<drc> Ah...another cycle-miser.
<gglitch> haha
<bin_bash> true or false: there's less support for 64 bit xubunty
<zenrox> false
<bin_bash> true or false: all my stuff will work on x64
<zenrox> false
<knome> err
<Sysi> random propietary apps maybe need some tweaking but shouldn't be really problem
<knome> wrong answer :P
<zenrox> but can be worked around
<Sysi> basically there isn't difference
<Sysi> exept that flash is "beta"
<bin_bash> Yes... so I've heard...
<bin_bash> Which kernel is natty running on?
<KM0201> Sysi: i dont' know there's "no difference".. there's some differences, but i don't think the differences are huge... some hardware, you ahve to admit, dos not have a 64bit lnux driver.
<knome> flash doesn't work glitchlessly, but it's okay, if your life doesn't depend on it
<charlie-tca> I been running 64bit for two years without a problem
<Sysi> KM0201: 32bit binaries can be run on 64bit system
<bin_bash> My life depends on youtube videos.
<KM0201> is the difference very narrow?.. absolutely
<bin_bash> hey KM0201 <3
<Sysi> knome: flash doesn't work great on 32 either
<knome> bin_bash, well i'd suggest working on improving your life then
<bin_bash> How about skype
<knome> ;)
<KM0201> Sysi: of course they can, but if you're going to install a 64bit system then d a bunch of workarounds to make 32bit drivers/software work, then what have you gained?
<bin_bash> ;)
<KM0201> bin_bash: :)
<Sysi> KM0201: RAM
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: I show the kernel as 2.6.38.8.22.0
<bin_bash> ok
<KM0201> Sysi: i thnk she has exactly 4gigs of ram, iirc... so shes not gonna see a huge benefit from 64 vs 32
<bin_bash> ^
<charlie-tca> but that is 64bit
<bin_bash> I has 4 gigs
<Sysi> well i have only 4GB but i still prefer 64
<charlie-tca> 32bit will only see 3.2gb
<knome> if you have a 64-bit processor, i'd say install 64.
<knome> even if you had 128MB ram.
<KM0201> charlie-tca: the pae kernel will get installed automatically, and see all 4gigs.
<bin_bash> This POS machine is brand new. I hate it
<Sysi> knome: 64bit software uses a bit more ram but yeah, i would
<gglitch> Point of sale?
<gglitch> :)
<KM0201> knome: my machine is "64b bit" but it only has 2gigs of ram... honestly I see no added benefit to using 64bit, so i stick w/ 32
<bin_bash> Piece of S***
<knome> Sysi, well isn't the idea in 64bit to buy as much ram as you can, so what's the problem ;)
<KM0201> lol
<knome> bin_bash, please watch your language, even obfuscated words. we're trying to keep the channel family friendly
<bin_bash> oookay
<knome> thanks
<Sysi> KM0201: 64b should run a bit faster on it
<bin_bash> Well maybe I'll just throw caution to the wind and install 64 bit
<bin_bash> was sagt du?
<Sysi> i don't say it's noticeable but it should
<drc> The real 32 vs 64 question, for me, is what apps I use are really optimized for 64 bit (not merely compiled for it)?
<knome> bin_bash, yeah, i'd say go for 64, and if it looks like nothing is working, use the extra time to go to 32 anyway
<KM0201> Sysi: i've honestly had both on this machine, and saw no distinguishing difference.. other than the fact(back int he day) flash was a pain, multimedia codecs were a pain, any web plugin was a change.
<KM0201> *pain
<bin_bash> I'm really basic. I use irc and browsing and skype and pidgin.
<bin_bash> So, konversation, firefox, pidgin, openoffice
<Sysi> KM0201: i have never had any problems on 63 i haven't had on 32
<Sysi> *64
<KM0201> Sysi: how long have you been using ubuntu/linux?
<Sysi> since hardy was released
<bin_bash> The one problem I had on the basic ubuntu install was skype crashing
<KM0201> Sysi: maybe thats part of the reasoning then, i remember some of the problems back w/ 5.10 and 6.06
<bin_bash> KM0201: if I install 32 bit, I'll get the PAE kernel and be able to use all 4gigs?
<knome> i've used 64 for years as well...
<KM0201> and thats what forged my decision to use 32bit.
<KM0201> bin_bash: yes, if you install 32bit, you'll get the PAE kernel, and it should see/use all 4gigs.
<bin_bash> okay, then 32 it is.
<Sysi> KM0201: ancient problems are ancient
<drc> so is KM0201 ;)
<KM0201> Sysi: unfortunately, i'm set in my ways,  that d i admitted that above.
<bin_bash> NOW COMES THE FUN OF MAKING ANOTHER USB!!!!!! :|
 * KM0201 will never own a mac..lol
<zenrox> KM0201, me neather
<bin_bash> KM0201: I was talking to my dad about it last night about how they had to replace my computer again and he offered to pay for me to exten my apple care, and I was like "no it's going to be like 200 bucks"
<bin_bash> and he said "Well a new mac is like 2000"
<bin_bash> and I was like "LOL I'm not ever getting another mac"
<KM0201> lol
<Pirkule> wierd problem here: I installed xubuntu on my acer aspire one using universal usb installer, now my computer won't give even the boot menu. is there anything I can do?
<Sysi> bin_bash: too bad they're actually worth it :/
<bin_bash> Sysi:  Not really to me anymore
<Sysi> Pirkule: it goes past BIOS?
<Sysi> and what is
<Pirkule> sysi, no I can't get to bios, it is completely black, nothing on the screen
<Sysi> "universal usb installer"
<Pirkule> find it by google... guesss it is similar to usb creator
<Sysi> linux never touches the bios, HW problem or really hidden splashscreen
<charlie-tca> Does the live desktop work with that usb installer?
<Pirkule> yeah, i thought it must be hw problem, but wierd connection, since it worked with xp
<Pirkule> i didn't try the live desktop
<Pirkule> i just installed
<bin_bash> Pirkule: It's likely that it's not compatible
<bin_bash> Which release did you use?
<Pirkule> 10.10
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> Did you research that particular computer before installing?
<drc> Pirkule: I'd try what charlie-tca  suggested...boot to the liveUSB and see what happens
<Pirkule> no i didn't =/
<Pirkule> i can't boot to anything...
<bin_bash> Pirkule: did you erase your other install?
<Pirkule> i had win xp before and i just gave the xubuntu installer permission to overwrite it
<bin_bash> well
<charlie-tca> put the usb drive in, and boot. There should be a try before installing option on it
<drc> Pirkule: You had to boot the liveUSB to install, right?  Then Just use the "Try" rather than the "INstall"
<bin_bash> Pirkule:  Did you backup your xp partition?
<mikeatvillage> BIOS screen, than black... no boot messages at all?
<charlie-tca> 10.10 you have to hold the right-shift key to see the grub menu
<maolmuire> MY old dell would do that blank screen thing if I had a usb drive plugged in.
<Pirkule> no, not even bios screen, nothing absolutely nothing
<Pirkule> completely black all the time
<bin_bash> No lights or anything?
<Pirkule> power led
<maolmuire> Would never get to teh bios screen.
<charlie-tca> check the connectors
<bin_bash> Unplug the USB and try
<maolmuire> Make sure you've unplugged all usb drives, it can't hurt.
<Pirkule> yes, tried that
<bin_bash> congratulations. You may have bricked your computer.
<KM0201> geez.
<mikeatvillage> any HDD activity light?
<Pirkule> it seems so XD
<Pirkule> no activity on hdd
<bin_bash> Try putting in a Windows install CD
<Pirkule> it doesn't have cd drive
<mikeatvillage> can you boot off your usb again?
<Pirkule> no i can't
<KM0201> that would be the most logical thing to do.
<bin_bash> Well
<KM0201> Pirkule: now that doesn't make any sense
<Pirkule> i can't do anything except look at the power led =)
<bin_bash> That sucks dude
<KM0201> Pirkule: download the ISO on the computre you're on now, and re-create the USB.
<lemonhaze> hey guys, does anyone know when xubuntu 11.04 will be released? I understood it was today?
<charlie-tca> Read the topic please.
<Pirkule> KM0201: ok, i will try that, but i don't have high hopes
<mikeatvillage> I'm currently upgrading to 11.04
<KM0201> lemonhaze: they prboably dont have the 11.04 iso's up yet, but it should be out.. if you upgrade 11.04 beta2, it will be current
<charlie-tca> yes, 11.04 iso's are up
<KM0201> xubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu, always lag a bit behind ubuntu on getting the final version up
<bin_bash> Pirkule: do you have any kind of CD drive or external HDD?
<lemonhaze> charlie-tca: appologies I overlooked the topic
<charlie-tca> Just read the topic, it gives the link even
<Pirkule> i have external hdd
<lemonhaze> yeah alright
<lemonhaze> no need to go on about it
<charlie-tca> Thanks, lemonhaze
<lemonhaze> np charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has always had images up when the announcement goes out
<bin_bash> Pirkule: you can try booting from an external
<KM0201> charlie-tca: really?.. i've never noticed that... it's always been behind as long as i can remember
<Pirkule> ok, got to try that also
<charlie-tca> no, it hasn't, at least not since 7.04
<bin_bash> KM0201: yeah it is a little behind. not in the announcements yet lol
<KM0201> charlie-tca: well, today its lagging behind
<charlie-tca> no
<bin_bash> KM0201: should I try the ubuntu 11.04 cd and the xubuntu usb?
<bin_bash> might be fun
<KM0201> charlie-tca: have you looked at their website?
<charlie-tca> I run it
<KM0201> bin_bash: i would.. i think it will work fine
<bin_bash> and if not then i'll burn a cd
<charlie-tca> Why would you insist on telling the project leader he's wrong?
<KM0201> charlie-tca: ok.. i'm not dyslexic, and i'm looking where it says "10.10 codename maverick meercat (latest stable version)"
<maolmuire> Pirkule, try unplugging the box, all cables for 30 seconds or so, make sure it is completely powered off. Then re-connect and try booting again.
<bin_bash> charlie-tca: I was just on there. It's not on the announcemens is all I said
<KM0201> charlie-tca: i'm not insisting you're wrong, i'm insisiting i know how to read
<charlie-tca> I said topic, where we give the most current link to 11.04
<KM0201> charlie-tca: and i was talking about the website
<charlie-tca> Did I miss something in the topic that said go to the website?
<KM0201> i didn't say squat about the topic
<bin_bash> charlie-tca:  dude... we're talking about the website
<charlie-tca> Website is behind because IS is working on it
<KM0201> get so freakin defensive and you don't know what the heck you're talking about
<charlie-tca> We can not update until they finish
<bin_bash> We're not complaining
<bin_bash> Just observing
<charlie-tca> KM0201: if you really believe that, you do not belong here
<bin_bash> jesus christ.
<knome> please, let's all calm down.
<charlie-tca> !language | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KM0201> charlie-tca: if you had read what i said, i said nothing about the topic, i said the website always lags behind a bit...
<bin_bash> I didn't say anything bad...
<KM0201> i know 11.04 is current, i'm not stupid.. i'm using it.
<bin_bash> 9 minutes and then I can spend another 20 making the USB
<charlie-tca> Then please don't tell people they have to download the beta. You should know the final is out
<zenrox> i updated my usb drive earlyer
<KM0201> charlie-tca: ?... i was looking at the web site... and all i said was.. "if you download the beta and update it, you'll be current"... is that not accurate?
<bin_bash> Oh, KM0201 dude. I tried UNetbootin
<bin_bash> And it didn't even work LOL
<mikeatvillage> I will be using it in 2 hours, no, wait... 5 hours. No, wrong again 1 hour 23 mins... oops no, 3 hours... :-)
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol, your poor mac...lol
<charlie-tca> Why shouldn't they just download the final image and not have to install 300 or so upgrades?
<bin_bash> It was like "This won't work in OS X"
<KM0201> charlie-tca: i think somehow you've misconstrued what i aid, you realy need to go back, adn reread what i've said.
<bin_bash> I was like "WHY THIS IS THE OS X VERSION"
<KM0201> before you start attacking
<bin_bash> Let's everybody calm down and have some sammiches
<charlie-tca> I did read it. I gave a way to get the final version only to see you say "download beta2".
<Sysi> i tried to make actual xubuntu installation to run from usb-stick, i think al almost did it
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: unetbootin is broken again?
<bin_bash> No, just this stupid computer
<Sysi> it maybe would have worked with rEFIt
<KM0201> charlie-tca: will downloading the beta2 iso(on xubuntu.org) and updating it.. not get you to what everyone is currently up right njow?... againl you're talking about the topic, i'm talking about the website.
<charlie-tca> You get to download twice or three times as much. Why do that to people?
<Sysi> KM0201: it doesn't make doing it less stupid
 * drc looks to see if he got to #club-ubuntu by mistake.
<KM0201> Sysi: i was talkign bout the website lagging behind, period, nothing less...  so if thats stupid, then talk to the website devs for xubuntu.org
<Sysi> i i'll get that macbook defragged, it will run xubuntu
<KM0201> i have no idea why this is such an issue..
<TheSheep> KM0201: do you have anything else we can help you with?
<KM0201> TheSheep: i wasn't having a problem, i was helping bin w/ her issue
<jozefk> I just installed 11.04 and choose the option to download updates during installation. now after installation I change the repo server to france and reload. didn't get any error but no more updates. .is that fine?
<KM0201> jozefk: so you're up to date.
<TheSheep> KM0201: that's awesome, do you have a problem that we can help you with NOW?
<bin_bash> Sysi:  I don't see why defragging has anything to do with it
<KM0201> TheSheep: other than i hae no idea why charlie-tca freaked out on me, no.
<jozefk> why no error no error on reload?
<Sysi> bin_bash: partitioning (bootcamp) fails now
<bin_bash> really
<bin_bash> Which Macbook
<jozefk> on*
<TheSheep> KM0201: Fantastic. Let's conecntrate on helping users. Thank you.
<Sysi> bin_bash: about one year old basic macbook, HDD filed and then removed everything, similar maybe several times
<Sysi> *filled
<bin_bash> hmmm interesting
<bin_bash> Have you tried using gedit?
<bin_bash> errrr
<bin_bash> gparted
<Sysi> nope, just following instructions
<bin_bash> Sysi: is this your first linux experience?
<Sysi> it should anyway be easy to fix with CCC
<bin_bash> I like using gparted to partition
<Sysi> bin_bash: i've used linux for little over two years, my GF haven't
<bin_bash> Ah ok
<bin_bash> Is this your first time installing it on a mac, then
<Sysi> and i haven't used EFI-machine
<bin_bash> Sysi:  Okay. Don't use the EFI boot
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<bin_bash> Did you install rEFIt already?
<Sysi> nope
<bin_bash> Okay. Good.
<jozefk> can xubuntu play mp3, avi, vob, divx by default or I need to install something first?
<Sysi> mactel guides are pretty good, i think i'll get it done after trick with CCC
<Sysi> if she lets me tou touch that laptop again
<bin_bash> Sysi:  partition with gedit
<Sysi> jozefk: install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bin_bash> gparted
<bin_bash> wtf
<bin_bash> is wrong with me
<knome> bin_bash, again, watch your language, even with abbreviations...
<bin_bash> Sorry.
<jozefk> server in france is so fast for me :)
<Sysi> bin_bash: it can work even if bootcamp gives "can't move some files"-error?
<bin_bash> Sysi: How big is the harddrive
<Sysi> plenty of free space
<jozefk> thanks Sysi  that was exactly what I needed
<bin_bash> Sysi: Have you tried partitioning using disk utility instead of boot camp?
<mikeatvillage> I don't know where my upgrade is coming from but it's telling me anything between 1hr 10m to 4hr 45m getting packages :-(
<jozefk> which office is available for xubuntu? openoffice or libreoffice?
<charlie-tca> libreoffice in 11.04
<charlie-tca> OpenOffice in anything older
<jozefk> nice
<jozefk> :)
<bin_bash> charlie-tca: no openoffice in 11.04?
<charlie-tca> mikeatvillage: it depends on the speed of the connection usually
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: nope, Ubuntu moved to libreoffice
<jozefk> good idea
<jozefk> about moving to libreoffice
<Unit193> charlie-tca, I thought Xubuntu had gnome(?) office (gnumeric, abiword)
<bin_bash> =/
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: libreoffice has most of the changes ubuntu was making to openoffice, so it makes it a bit easier to use
<mikeatvillage> charlie-tca: I'm out in the sticks and well accustomed to these d/l speeds :-)
<bin_bash> hm ok
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does use gnumeric and abiword, but the user can install libreoffice if desired
<charlie-tca> mikeatvillage: I got one takes 5 hours to download the upgrades, then more time to install everything
<jozefk> this distro is amazing
<uofm49426> help
<Sysi> pop a question and we give ansver
<uofm49426> how do i edit Videoram on 50-wacom.conf
<jozefk> I can have 1920x1080 resolution + pulseaudio is working and I can have sound on all speakers 5+1. and above all it's XFCE! perfect :)
<uofm49426> there is no xorg.conf anymore for me to VideoRam "130560"
<uofm49426> for my 128 mb of ram to my i915
<Sysi> you need to log in to virtual console and run Xorg-configure
<uofm49426> how
<jozefk> Ctrl+Alt+F2 maybe
<jozefk> or change the init
<Sysi> i think there is how-to somewhere
<jozefk> no skype for xubuntu?
<uofm49426> how do i run a virtual console
<jozefk> Ctrl+Alt+F2 I think
<Sysi> jozefk: same skype as in ubuntu
<jozefk> come back with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<jozefk> I don't see skype in repo
<charlie-tca> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<jozefk> ekiga is blocked in this country. even skype but skype is working. skype-to-skype is working
<uofm49426> xorg-configure coomand not found
<KM0201> jozefk: where are you that they block ekiga?
<jozefk> UAE
<KM0201> oh ok
<jozefk> they block all VoIP SIP and anything alike...
<KM0201> i wasn't aware that skype was blacklisted there...
<jozefk> sucks the big one :)
<jozefk> skype.com is blocked. the whole domain
<KM0201> oh ok... but if you get the .deb, it works?
<jozefk> but if I intall it it works. except that you can't call phones from it
<KM0201> i see..
<jozefk> before it was working for calls also but no more :)
<KM0201> hm
<KM0201> jozefk: was you able to download the .deb for skype?
<jozefk> I forgot to open that link but if I need to download the deb file from skype.com it's not possible here
<jozefk> I'll check the link now
<jozefk> that instructions are for ubuntu
<Sysi> doesn't matter
<KM0201> jozefk: your'e not using ubuntu?
<jozefk> lol this is xubuntu
<KM0201> ubuntu/xubuntu   it's like a hot chick.. .she's still hot in a different dress
<jozefk> hahah
<KM0201> same underneath
<mikeatvillage> lol
<jozefk> I think I need to enable canonnical partner repo first
<KM0201> jozefk: probably
<bin_bash> KM0201: Making these USBs isn't as hard the 5th or 6th time.
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol.. now you know why in grade school teachers made you write spelling lists.
<KM0201> lol
 * nonix4 ponders where to find xubuntu mirrors w/ 11.04...
<bin_bash> I'm alwas like "KLHEWSEFJESKFELWJASK WHY SO CASE SENSITIVE"
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> nonix4: topic
<KM0201> nonix4: but for Gods sake, don't say you can't see them ont he website
<bin_bash> LOL
<nonix4> KM0201: don't see any mention of mirrors on that site, only cdimage which is overloaded and torrents which are underseeded :)
<Sysi> bin_bash: how you're making mac-sticks, refit or something else?
<bin_bash> Sysi: terminal
<nonix4> (usual ubuntu mirrors only seem to have ubuntu & kubuntu atm, no xubuntu)
<Sysi> torrent should work okay
<bin_bash> nonix4: see the topic
<KM0201> nonix4: looks like the only thing on the link in the topic, is the alt. cds
<charlie-tca> IS is working on the xubuntu website, and until they get done, we can't add the mirrors to it
<jozefk> skype installed
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/ has both desktop and alternate, jigdo and torrent along with the iso files
<KM0201> jozefk: \o/oot
<jozefk> I think I'm complete now :)
<jozefk> if no errors on reload/updates in the future, this distro will last long :))
<mikeatvillage> (I'm _still_ upgrading)
<KM0201> jozefk: been 11.04 for about 5 weeks, i've had no problems that weren't self induced
<bigbrovar> HI guys, got couple of question about xubuntu, 1, does xubuntu come with pulse audio? two are there any tool for xfce for configuring bluetooth?
<mikeatvillage> yes, to pulse audio
<KM0201> bigbrovar: yes it comes w/ pulse audio, and i'm pretty sure there's bluetooth tools (not sure if they are there by default though)
<Sysi> i think bluez is installed by default
<Sysi> if not, blueman works
<bin_bash> okay brb tryan this
<bin_bash> Sysi: I'll be back in a few if you have anymore mac questions
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> then she can confuse you some more
<bigbrovar> thanks
<KM0201> bigbrovar: if they aren't installed out of the box.. they should be easy enough to install, assuming you have internet access
<jozefk> I forgot about chrome. does it works with xubuntu?
<KM0201> jozefk: it should.. i don't see why it wuldn't.
<Sysi> chromium-browser is in repositories and chrome works too
<KM0201> jozefk: xubuntu.. is ubuntu.. if you can do it with ubuntu, you can do it w/ xubuntu..
<mikeatvillage> yes, chromium and chrome work OK
<KM0201> the tools might be different, or you may do it in a slightly different(GUI) way, but it will work.
<jozefk> I see chromium but not chrome there
<KM0201> jozefk: chromium is the open source version of chrome
<jozefk> I know that
<KM0201> if you want chrome, download the .deb from google
<jozefk> but i like chrome :)
<KM0201> jozefk: they're the same browser.. youw ouldn't know the difference if soemone didn't tell you (at least i never saw a difference)
<Sysi> it lacks the shiny pdf-opening but otherly totally same
<KM0201> Sysi: ah, so there is a difference
<bigbrovar> KM0201, Thanks, I use to use blueman a while back, so am quite comfy with it
<KM0201> bigbrovar: ok.. so you shouldn't have an issue then.
<Sysi> it also includes flash, what isn't necessarily good (and it's in the repositories anyway)
<jozefk> by the way what's the default PDF reader?
<KM0201> jozefk: evince i think
<Sysi> evince it is
<KM0201> gonna say,l if youd on't know, go download obama's birth-cert and find out..lol.. you can find that anywhere
<jozefk> I don't see evince anywhere
<jozefk> maybe it's hidden :)
<KM0201> jozefk: it is.. download a pDF and open it.. and it will come up like magic
<KM0201> well, bin_bash just signed back on to AIM very quickly,l so I'm guessing her USB didn't work..lol
<KM0201> i'm guessing that didn't work?
<bin_bash> lolno
<bin_bash> gotta burn a cd
<KM0201> freakin macs
<bin_bash> iknorite?
<jozefk> parole media player can't play .m2t files
<bin_bash> jozefk:  get mbp
<bin_bash> mbd
<Sysi> try VLC or mplayer
<jozefk> mbp mbd what are those?
<bin_bash> mdp is a typo for mbd
<bin_bash> !mbd
<jozefk> lol
<Sysi> !info mbd
<ubottu> Package mbd does not exist in natty
<bin_bash> ew
<bin_bash> !info moc
<Sysi> so mplayer
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20091009-1build4 (natty), package size 219 kB, installed size 644 kB
<jozefk> vlc will be fine I think
<Sysi> vlc is good
<bin_bash> vlc is a decent ui-based player. what about totem
<Sysi> totem isn't better than parole
<jozefk> i don't care what app it is as long as can watch videos.
<jozefk> I*
<bin_bash> vlc then
<bin_bash> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<jozefk> yes downloaded
<bin_bash> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 202 kB, installed size 588 kB
<bin_bash> that's it. mpd
<jozefk> that's music player
<bin_bash> I know
<bin_bash> I was looking for myself
<Sysi> i like simple players but still every CLI-one sucks
<jozefk> there are some good cli music players
<bin_bash> mpd doesnt seem bad
<Sysi> mpd is just the daemon
<jozefk> but I haven't use them for long long time
<KM0201> i like audacious... for playing music... small foot print, easy to set up playlists, etc..
<Sysi> there might be some good frontend but i don't like that daemon-style
<jozefk> banshee, audacious both are nice
<bin_bash> mehhh banshee is not so great
<bin_bash> what was that one that came with 10.04
<jozefk> why not? banshee looks nice :)
<bin_bash> it's so bloated
<jozefk> ah yeah it is but works nice
<KM0201> anybody remember xmms?
<jozefk> I do
<jozefk> :)
<KM0201> i think xmms2 is CLI now... if you're interested in command line
<jozefk> xmms looks like winamp I think
<bin_bash> omg hurry up and veirfy
<bin_bash> jeez
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> patience is a virtue
<bin_bash> tbh making the img and then putting it on a usb takes less time
<KM0201> bin_bash: yes, it does.. i can't understand why you have to make both though.. seems a little weird
<Ceron^_> hi, how do i setup remote desktop in xubuntu i have been trying to figure that out for about 3 hours now
<bin_bash> it's because it initially read the drive, but then the drivers don't exist for linux, so it's like "uhhh I don't see anything here"
<KM0201> Ceron^_: 3hrs?... are they all on the same network?
<bin_bash> "Oh wait. yeah, there's a live desktop on a USB"
<Ceron^_> KM0201: yeah i just need a remote desktop to access my xubuntu box
<Sysi> Ceron^_: install vino and connect via some vnc client
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol
<Ceron^_> it doesnt let me
<Ceron^_> i installed vino i got it running but my pc doesnt connect to it
<Sysi> you have right ip?
<Ceron^_> yeah
<Sysi> what error?
<KM0201> Ceron^_: i'm going to assume you've got some sort of vncserver running on the xubuntu box, right?
<bin_bash> kkbrbagain
<Ceron^_> timed out
<Sysi> firewall?
<Ceron^_> nope
<Ceron^_> ufw off
<Ceron^_> on all pc's
<KM0201> hmm
<Ceron^_> anyone else using vino-server on xubuntu 10.10?
<KM0201> Ceron^_: just install teamviewer on each one.. lol.
<Ceron^_> teamviewer crashes
<KM0201> really?
<Ceron^_> yeah
<KM0201> hmm, no probs here
<Ceron^_> ...
<Ceron^_> how hard can it be to setup a remote desktop on a xubuntu machine
<KM0201> Ceron^_: well, to be truthful, its not
<Ceron^_> thats actually working
<KM0201> but you need to make sure the server is working.
<Ceron^_> well it says its listening
<KM0201> its probably not running as a server
<Ceron^_> on 5900
<KM0201> hmm
<Ceron^_> with netstat
<KM0201> Ceron^_: is port 5900 open on your router?
<Ceron^_> i am on same LAN
<Ceron^_> no firewalls
<Ceron^_> what vnc client should i use?
<Ceron^_> for vino?
<KM0201> i always just use tsc.. but i'm sure there's others
<Sysi> shouldn't matter if it's working one.. remmina or vinagre for xfce
<Ceron^_> it says failed to connect from my windows pc
<Ceron^_> when i try to connect to vino server using ultravnc viewer
<Ceron^_> or tightvnc viewer
<Ceron^_> or vnc4viewer
<Ceron^_> ip::5900 / ip:5900
<KM0201> sounds like there isn't a server running on the xubuntu box
<Ceron^_> netstat on the xubuntu machine shows listening on 5900
<Sysi> you could try something else than vino
<Ceron^_> i can access the vino server on the xubuntu machine itself
<Sysi> and check ip again, ifconfig
<Ceron^_> yeh the ip is correct i can use ssh
<Ceron^_> Sysi: got any recommendations what i could try
<Sysi> apt-cache search vnc :b
<Sysi> i shortly tried it year ago
<Ceron^_> ..
<knome> x11vnc is working, if you are okay with CLI
<Ceron^_> nah i need the xfce native
<Ceron^_> interface working
<Ceron^_> i prefer 1:1 native display sharing
<zenrox> is it bhind a firewall
<Ceron^_> its inside internal lan
<Ceron^_> i use it locally
<Ceron^_> from windows pc -> access xubuntu "server"
<zenrox> do you have a firewall running on the server side
<Ceron^_> ufw is off
<Ceron^_> xubuntu 10.10 default installation
<zenrox> what about windows
<Sysi> well vino is actually gnome
<Ceron^_> yeah, so i need xfce vnc server
<mikeatvillage> I thought it ran on port 5800, and port 5900 for accessing the vncserver from a browser ?
<mikeatvillage> (5800 to get to it with vncviewer that is)
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Switch the ports and you're correct
<mikeatvillage> Thanks Unit123, I always forget them :-)  I never put the port number on the end of the clientname or ip address of the vncserver, I just accept whatever it think its default is :-))
<mikeatvillage> Oh, I owe you 270  lol
<Unit193> You could do: x11vnc -safer -forever -display :0 (if it's installed)
<Ceron^_> Unit193: what does that do?
<Unit193> Starts a VNC server
<Unit193> ^^^ That puts it up with NO password!!
<Ceron^_> with what properties?
<Ceron^_> does it show my xfce desktop?
<Ceron^_> :)
<Unit193> Does for me...
<Ceron^_> :O
<KM0201> you'll wanna password protect that, if youv'e got port frwarding tot hat desktop, and it can be contacted from the outside
<tomasz> hi all
<KM0201> yo
<tomasz> 11.04 is relased ?
<tomasz> xubuntu
<Sysi> yup
<KM0201> indeed
<tomasz> becous dont see on official site
<mikeatvillage> yup, I'm _still_ upgrading  :-))
<tomasz> ok :)
<Ceron^_> whats new with xubuntu 11.04?
<Ceron^_> is it worth upgrading?
<tomasz> new kernel
<Ceron^_> stable?
<pleia2> xfce 4.8 (rather than 4.6) is pretty shiny
<tomasz> yes
<Sysi> all new software, totally different xfce
<Unit193> Ceron^_: -usepw if you want a password (I would say for testing you don't ned to use one)
<Ceron^_> im just afraid that it will break my zoneminder setup
<Ceron^_> if i upgrade to 11.04
<Ceron^_> :D
<Sysi> if you have working system and you like it, don't upgrade
<tomasz> i have now unity but think about xfce
<DingTo> hey
<Ceron^_> Unit193: NICe thx
<tomasz> some body put on youtube video about xubuntu 11.04 ?
<KM0201> tomasz: a video about what?
<KM0201> why is the icion for XFCE, a mouse?  How did that come about
<KM0201> bueller.... bueller?
<knome> KM0201, probably better to ask #xfce about that
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<bin_bash> Hello. Question: How can I disable the touch-click on my touchpad? There's no option under "mouse" and there's no trackpad settings option
<knome> bin_bash, have you tried gsynaptics
<bin_bash> knome. No. I'm still isntalling.
<KM0201> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<KM0201> i didnj't think synaptics was around anymore
<tomasz> video about work of new xubunru
<knome> tomasz, have you maybe tried to search youtube with 'xubuntu 11.04'?
<KM0201> tomasz: there's probably youtube videos of xubuntu in action..
 * KM0201 remembers he wanted to install recordmydesktop
<jozefk> it's freezing
<jozefk> xfce is freezing
<KM0201> brb.. dog needs out
<jozefk> I think it's time to clean my PC or just to get reed of it. everything start freezing on it. KDE and XFCE. only gnome worked so far but gnome3 sucks so I'll not use that :)
<KM0201> jozefk: gnome 3 doesn't suck, when properly implemented... it doesn't work well w/ ubuntu, but if you check out gnome3.org, and look at a couple of live cds they have there(base don fedora and opensuse) it's pretty good.. but anyway.. how are you attempting to install, cd or usb?
<Unit193> jozefk: PC specs?
<KM0201> fwiw, i think gnome 3 is properly implemented(probably 11.10) it's gonna be fine
<jozefk> PIV 3.2GHz HT Intel Graphic on MoBo, 2GB DDR2 RAM
<jozefk> I will  not use gnome 3  :)
<Ceron^_> Unit193: lol now it stopped working?
<jozefk> I would go for KDE but it was freezing
<Ceron^_> does xubuntu have somekind of firewall
<Ceron^_> i am unaware off?
<jozefk> now XFCE is also freezing
<KM0201> jozefk: ok... how are you attemptingm to install, usb or cd?
<KM0201> kde... ::shutters::
<jozefk> I think this is the end of this PC :)
<Unit193> Ceron^_: It was working?
<Ceron^_> yeah same command
<Ceron^_> now it doesnt work wtf..
<KM0201> jozefk: i doubt it... but you could have an underlying hardware problem that is causing this.
<jozefk> like what?
<DarkEra> Maybe a bit late but on the behalf of me and buddy of mine: Congrats with the new Xubuntu release Xubuntu-team. Looking great and runs very well. Thanks
<jozefk> dust on memory or what?
<KM0201> jozefk: to be honest, the laptop i am on now, isn't near as powerful as your machine, and has less ram, and 11.04 is running fine
<KM0201> jozefk: i said *could be*... now answer my question, how are you installing, from usb or cd
<jozefk> I installed everything from CD
<KM0201> jozefk: ok.
<KM0201> jozefk: if it were me... i would try the alternate install cd.. and if you're trying 64bit, i would try 32bit..
<KM0201> jozefk: also, when you burn the CD, burn SLOWLY...
<jozefk> no I use 32bit on this machine
<KM0201> ok.. thats finje
<KM0201> *fine
<jozefk> I burned 4x to RW
<KM0201> jozefk: ok, i would try the alt. install cd, have you ever used it?
<jozefk> but this happened with other distros also. now only kbuntu and xubuntu
<jozefk> never used the alt. cd
<Unit193> Ceron^_: The computer is still responsive? Logged in? What does that command give you now?
<jozefk> not only*
<KM0201> jozefk: sometims if you have some hardware that is giving the live cd fits...
<KM0201> the alt cd will get the system installed..
<KM0201> !alternate | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Ceron^_> Unit193: the computer responds just fine
<Ceron^_> with ssh
<Ceron^_> all the time
<KM0201> jozefk: as long as you're familiar w/ the install process, the alt cd will not be difficult for you
<Ceron^_> 29/04/2011 01:04:27 Autoprobing TCP port
<Ceron^_> 29/04/2011 01:04:27 Autoprobing selected port 5900
<Ceron^_> 29/04/2011 01:04:27 Listening also on IPv6 port 5900 (socket 10)
<jozefk> it's not about hardware support I think. it's more about some hardware defect or failure. I don't know
<Ceron^_> The VNC desktop is:      ultrazoner:0
<Ceron^_> PORT=5900
<Ceron^_> there
<Unit193> Ceron^_: I had it where X had issues but SSH worked fine
<Ceron^_> Unit193: ?
<jozefk> might be I need to clean it or something.
<Ceron^_> what kind of problems?
<MK``> How's Xubuntu 11.04 going? :) Stable enough to be recommended
<KM0201> jozefk: very unlikely...
<MK``> ?*
<charlie-tca> jozefk: have you ever run the memory test on that machine?
<KM0201> the only thing a "dirty" pc can really cause, is heat buildup... and most the time, the PC will shut down when it gets to hot.;
<jozefk> didn't run memory test for long time
<KM0201> memory test is another good idea.. as freezing is a good sign of bad ram..
<drc> MK``: Rock stable for the past couple of weeks on my machine.
<Unit193> Ceron^_: As long as you can move the mouse and click things, you don't have it
<jozefk> it's not shutting down
<charlie-tca> run is until it finishes, it takes a few hours
<Ceron^_> its wierd cause its listening
<jozefk> from xubuntu live cd?
<Ceron^_> on port 5900 right now
<Ceron^_> but it just wont connect
<Ceron^_> says timed out
<Ceron^_> when i try
<KM0201> jozefk: if its not shuttingj down, its very unlikely its heat or because the pc is "dirty"
<charlie-tca> that or the grub menu,. either one
<jozefk> there is no grub menu, linux is the only one os here
<Unit193> Ceron^_: Connection timeout? Try to ping it (are you using it's name or IP?)
<charlie-tca> just hold right shift at the end of the bios checks, you should get a menu
<Ceron^_> hmmph
<Ceron^_> wierd
<Ceron^_> netstat doesnt show it listening
<jozefk> how many hours approximately?
<charlie-tca> somewhere between 3 and 6
<jozefk> ok then i need to start right now
<jozefk> is there any log or the PC will wait with results?
<Ceron^_> Unit193: yeah now x11vnc is not showing up on netstat
<charlie-tca> I believe it will show the results on screen
<Ceron^_> ok now it works :p
<Ceron^_> just had to add network ip and another port
<jozefk> and wait for me to wake up in the morning? screen will not be gone?
<Unit193> !vnc | Ceron^_
<ubottu> Ceron^_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jozefk> anyway I'll try and see
<jozefk> thanks. it might be helpful.
<charlie-tca> jozefk: correct, screen should not be gone even after all night
<jozefk> if the RAM is fine then maybe the graphic on MoBo is the problem
<KM0201> jozefk: i'd try the alt cd, but thast my opinimon.
<jozefk> I can always try alt CD later
<KM0201> jozefk: thats what i would do.. if you're familiar w/ the process of installing linux, it will be easy for you.
<KM0201> but just keep in mind, its all text based
<KM0201> if you need help, come here on another laptop and we can help you
<jozefk> I don't mind if it is text as long as it's not too complicated as Arch for example or gentoo or slackware
<KM0201> jozefk: its really not that difficult.
<jozefk> then no problem. i'll try memtest now
<jozefk> see you tomorrow :)
<KM0201> hae fun.
<KM0201> nobody in xfce knows where the mouse came from
<aee> in partional can't mount /backup
<drc> KM0201: It's the little mouse that crept in the corners being sneaky...while the big bad gnome stomped around making grunting noises.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> as good as any i guess
<zenrox> or it was a pet that got put in to xfce
<zenrox> pet named balou
<KM0201> hmm, maybe
<zenrox> so km what do you think ofthe new xfce
<KM0201> zenrox: i like it.
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> assuming you're talking bout the version w/ xubuntu 11.04
<zenrox> yes
<KM0201> yup, i like it
<zenrox> me too its so much cleener
<KM0201> i wish the menu was a little easier to edit/change
<KM0201> like a gui tool, like alacarte for gnome.
<KM0201> but.. beyond that.. i like it
<zenrox> ya thats the only gripe i have
<zenrox> but its great
<KM0201> yup.
<Unit193> I keep trying to right-click to findout what command runs the program :)
<KM0201> lol
<zenrox> lol
<likemindead> Happy Release Day, all!
<zenrox> back at ya
<likemindead> Should I install libreoffice-gnome as well in Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Or just skip that package?
<zenrox> wouldent hurt
<KM0201> likemindead: just sudo apt-get install libreoffice   if it needs it, it'll install it
<drc> Do you need LibreOffice?
<likemindead> I prefer it, drc.
<DarkEra> it's up to you what you want to do, not us. :)
<KM0201> drc: as do i?
<drc> likemindead: Oh, sorry...you said "libreoffice-gnome"...I missed the gnome part...it was a late night at the release party....
<KM0201> lol
 * KM0201 got kicked 15x out of the release party
<drc> I had to take my shoes off to keep track of how many times KM0201 got kicked...and then quit at lucky 13.....
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i thnk i got kicked an even 13...lol
<KM0201> *15
<zenrox> i was kicked at lest 10 times
<Unit193> What channel?
<zenrox> #ubuntu-release-party
<KM0201> ubuntu-release-party
<KM0201> you missed all the fun if you weren't there
<zenrox> is it out yet? lol
<drc> I thinnk for the next one, they should make an Eliza-bot.  "Is it out yet?"  "Why do ask if it's out yet?"
<KM0201> lol
<zenrox> it was way to much fun to trip up the bot
<drc> Any one remember what the final "delay" (Somoa time) was when it actually was released?
<charlie-tca> drc: I think the release happened close to 11:00 UTC, but I might be off by an hour
<zenrox> it was after 12:15am pst
<drc> I meant the "because you asked" dely time....
<charlie-tca> yeah, it was between 10:30 and 11:00 UTC
<charlie-tca> I don't know what that was
<drc> charlie-tca: Every time some one asked, the bot added an houre to the projected release time.  By the time I went to bed it was midday on the 29th
<MK``> ok I need advice: I want to do a clean install of Xubuntu on an older PC, and I already have a 10.04.2 livecd of Xubuntu. Should I install that and upgrade or is it better to download and burn an 11.04 livecd?
<mikeatvillage> I would think an iso d/l would be quicker
<KM0201> MK``: i would(and do) just download/burn the current cd
<drc> MK``: I'd go for the new iso install...it's 2 releases on xubuntu and 1 of xfce...just to be safe
<MK``> alright thanks for the advice, will do
<charlie-tca> much faster to download 11.04 and install it
<charlie-tca> You have to upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10 ->11.04
<knome> faster and less prone to errors
<drc> and use the torrent....
<mikeatvillage> This machine has just taken 4 hours to download the updates, and now it's telling me it would like another 2 and a half to install ... I wish I'd gone for the iso :-))
<uofm49426> can i do this in 10.10 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<KM0201> is there a keyboard shortcut, to change workspaces?..
<drc> CTRL ALT right/left arrow?
<Unit193> KM0201: Scroll on the desktop
<KM0201> no scroll wheel
<KM0201> drc: that worked
<KM0201> where ca you change that/
<charlie-tca> KM0201: menu -> Settings -> Window Manager -> Keyboard
<mikeatvillage> What does the "Click to start dragging "[some app]" in the bottom r/h corner do, I can't seems to figure it out.
<charlie-tca> It expands the window size
<charlie-tca> That is the resize grip
<charlie-tca> but it only works if the window is resizeable
#xubuntu 2011-04-29
<mikeatvillage> I'm thick, still don't get it ... I'll read the help guide in the morning when my head's clearer :-)
<charlie-tca> It is an easy to grab window resizer
<charlie-tca> sometimes you want to make a window a bit bigger on screen?
<mikeatvillage> Yes, I use the -/+ buttons or drag the edge of the window with my mouse ... I can't see what this thing does (@)^(@)
<mikeatvillage> (I do spend all my day in front of XP with occasional look at a terminal sesson on a Linux box)
<bin_bash> Well I got everything working. But now I need settings for a my trackpad
<bin_bash> Otherwise I won't be able to use this
<bin_bash> it's way too sensitive
<bin_bash> Anyone?
<tomasz> xubuntu.org dont work ?
<tomasz> ok now is
<KM0201> bin_bash: you're gonna have to configure synaptics most likely
<bin_bash> yeah
<KM0201> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<tomasz> why still dont have 11.04 xubuntu ;)
<KM0201> tomasz: huh?
<tomasz> on page
<KM0201> tomasz: cuz the page isn't updated yet
<bin_bash> i got something else
<KM0201> i'm not sure if the live cd's are even out yet to be truthfl
<tomasz> what is link to 11.04 ?
<Unit193> tomasz: The site isn't back up yet (they are changing it)
<Unit193> tomasz: topic
<KM0201> bin_bash: what did you come up w/?
<tomasz> ooh ok yhx
<tomasz> thx
<tomasz> i nevet look on topic in XChat
<bin_bash> i found something called gpointing something
<bin_bash> but its gnome only
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i no gynope has a touchpad "tab" under mouse.. but it doesn't look like xfce has that
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/ has both desktop and alternate, jigdo and torrent along with the iso files
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: what about gsynaptics
<tomasz> ok thx
<tomasz> i download now
<KM0201> !info tpconfig | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: tpconfig (source: tpconfig): touchpad device configuration utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-14 (natty), package size 63 kB, installed size 216 kB
<bin_bash> oooh
<KM0201> hmm, but i have no idea how to configure it.
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> idk where to find it once installed
<KM0201> well, i ran sudo tpconfig       and it said my touchpad was detected
<KM0201> and thats it.
<KM0201> but i didn't find a configuration tool (a gui one anyway)
<bin_bash> OH MY GOD I FIXED IT
<bin_bash> synclient MaxTapTime=0 for the future for anyone who asks
<KM0201> where the heck did you find that
<bin_bash> google
<KM0201> google delivers
<bin_bash> http://superuser.com/questions/70661/disable-tap-to-click-in-xubuntu
<KM0201> hmm, well at least it worked
<KM0201> i've got a thing for transparent terminal windows
<KM0201> not sure why
<KM0201> lol
<mikeatvillage> What the!  Spent 6 hours d/l and update to 11.04 then hung with less than 1 minute to go, just after the grub install message where I opted for "Maintainer...."
<mikeatvillage> what should i do now to ensure all is OK with my system ... it seems to have booted OK since I had to force power down
<charlie-tca> It should be fine, and upgraded, too
<charlie-tca> uname -a     gives the kernel infomation, should be .38
<charlie-tca> lsb_release -a     gives the release information
<mikeatvillage> they're OK, I'm just worried that some app/library or something my have been only partially upgraded
<charlie-tca> nah, it may have been trying to delete something though. I think it is fine
<charlie-tca> by the time it hits grub, it is really close to done upgrading
<mikeatvillage> yes, didn't get to the "Cleaning up" stage :-(
<charlie-tca> That's just the cache of files it used. I mine it removes something like 38 files, after running about 7 hours to upgrade
<KM0201> mikeatvillage: when in doubt, wipe it out.. :)
<KM0201> you could probably run sudo apt-get autoclean, and clean all that out to.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> forgot autoremove
<charlie-tca> yup
<mikeatvillage> OkeyDokey, I'll autoclean then head for bed. Can investigate 11.04 in the morning :-)  Thanks all.
<mikeatvillage> and sudo dpkg --configure -a  it tells me :-)
<mikeatvillage> All done, OK :-)  Oooh, flash new desktop!
<KM0201> lol
<drc> Oh...Slackware 13.37 was released today too :)
<bin_bash> hey guise... what do you think will happen if i rsync my home folder from gnome to xfce
<charlie-tca> some stuff will work
<bin_bash> it's from ubuntu 11.04 beta2
<charlie-tca> but I don't know how much will fail
<bin_bash> but gnome isntead of xfce
<charlie-tca> Considering ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop can use the same /home, it should be okay
<lnuxarrow> Springtime linux goodies, installed 11.04 this morning from the one mirror that had xubuntu and right in the next city tome at the university of waterloo... an outstanding job on this release!
<KM0201> shouldnj't be a problem id on't think
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> think anything bad will happen?
<charlie-tca> I can't guarantee anything, but I don't think it should be a problem
<bin_bash> hmmm
<bin_bash> well.... here goes nothing
<KM0201> bin_bash: did anything bad happen?
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> not yet
<bin_bash> it's 40 gigs. it's gonna take a while.
<KM0201> bin_bash: what are you doing?
<bin_bash> rsyncing
<KM0201> bin_bash: holy smokes,l you ahve a 40gig home folder?
<knome> okay, i'm going to bed, behave well lads and have fun with xubuntu
<knome> ->
<bin_bash> bye knome
<bin_bash> And KM0201 , yeah
<bin_bash> lol
<KM0201> bin_bash: are you sure?... i mean, seriously... a 40gig /home?   are you sure you didn't copy the entire / ?  (at which point, id predict this project will result in epic fail)
<drohm> I'm really new to ubuntu so forgive the newbness, but does xubuntu use ubuntu with a skin or something?
<bin_bash> yeah i'm sure. it's jsut the home folder.
<drc> KM0201: I have 52 gig alone in ~/Music :)
<KM0201> drc: oh ok... that makes sense
<bin_bash> yeah i have a ton of music, videos, movies
<KM0201> i always forget mst people aren't like me... i keep music, movies, .. pretty much everything, on a separate partition.
<bin_bash> pictures
<drc> I have a 500gig USB HDD for video.
<bin_bash> lolnice
<KM0201> my /home is not quite 1.2gig.. and i think i have an iso in the download folder
<bin_bash> wow lol
<KM0201> yup...lol
<drc> KM0201: you pack rat you
<KM0201> drc: lol, now its 514mb...lol (just deleted the unecessary stuff..lol)
<KM0201> and about 200mb of that, is a folder w/ some "event" sounds i like, some avatars, and a few wallpapers
<KM0201> lol
 * drc cries when he remembers his first hhd was 213mg :(
<bin_bash> uhhh i dont remember that ever
<drohm> is the xubuntu site down?
<bin_bash> maybe with DOS
<KM0201> mine was like 1.5gigs... it wsa a cheap acer PC.
<bin_bash> drohm, no
<KM0201> had win95
<drohm> I can't pull up the site
<bin_bash> my first computer was DOS
<KM0201> it was down a bit ago while it was updated
<KM0201> it's down.
<KM0201> at least for me
<drohm> ahh, ok
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> nope
<KM0201> just refreshed, its working
<KM0201> still showing 10.10 as current/stable
<drohm> so do you guys recommend xubuntu over ubuntu?  I can't get to the site to really look up this info :(
<bin_bash> drohm, it's really the same system, just a different UI
<bin_bash> are you using ubuntu now?
<drohm> so thats all it really is?  different ui?  But you have to install from iso, not an add-on to ubuntu
<Unit193> drohm: It's up now (and if it isn't: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu )
<drohm> I'm installing ubuntu now, but seriously considering xubuntu
<KM0201> drohm: like i said other... it's like a hot chick, she's still the same hot chick if she puts on a different dress... thats ubuntu vs xubuntu
<drohm> hahahah, good analogy
<drohm> thx unit193
<KM0201> drohm: on the other hand, if you want her naked, yu do a server install.
<bin_bash> KM0201, nothing bad happened
<KM0201> drohm: whats the specs of your pc
<KM0201> bin_bash: well, thats a relief
<Unit193> drohm: It's the same base, the default programs and DE just differ
<KM0201> bin_bash: i didn't figure anything would, when you said all your music, etc.. was there
<bin_bash> yah. I was hoping conky would startup
<bin_bash> but nope
<bin_bash> :(
<drohm> Unit193, DE?
<KM0201> drohm: desktop enviro.
<drohm> thx
<KM0201> drohm: whats your specs on that pc
<drohm> i'm running it on an asus 1215N netbook
<KM0201> proc/memory?
<drohm> I put in extra mem and ssd hd
<bin_bash> hmmm
<drohm> an atom dual proc, forget specs, one sec
<bin_bash> conkyrc is here
<bin_bash> so i'll jusrt install i guess
<KM0201> what is conkyrc?
<drohm> intel atom D525 dual core 1.8ghz
<bin_bash> it's the conky config file
<KM0201> drohm: it'll pobably run ubuntu/unity fine.. how much ram?
<KM0201> bin_bash: what is conky?
<drohm> it comes with 2gigs but I put in another 2gigs even though the mem controller will only recognize 2.7gigs
<bin_bash> KM0201, it's a process monitor
<KM0201> oh ok
<bin_bash> and it's running
<KM0201> drohm: i would think w/ those specs, ubuntu will run fine
<KM0201> unity though... i dunno
<drohm> yea, I had 10.10 running great on it
<KM0201> it kinda dogged down my laptop, which is a tad slower than yours, w/ 2gigs.
<drohm> I was just considering putting xubuntu on instead
<bin_bash> KM0201, I also got a usb extender and i'm using it for my wireless adaptor
<bin_bash> best idea ever
<Unit193> IMO Xubuntu looks and feels better...
<KM0201> bin_bash: really?.. helps w/ signal loss?
<drohm> Unit193: from the screenshots I've seen, I'd have to agree
<bin_bash> yah
<KM0201> i like unity, i just didn't like that my old laptop couldn't run it very well.. i don't blame unity for that.. i knew i'd have to switch to xfce/lxde eventually.. so i was fine w/ it
<KM0201> bin_bash: hmm, you could put some sticky tape on the bottom of it now.
<KM0201> and put the adapter on top of your head
<KM0201> when you lose a signal, just walk around
<Unit193> Lubuntu this release looks sweet!
<KM0201> Unit193: i hadn't had a chance to mess w/ lxde this time around.. i was pretty happy w/ xfce, so i stayed
<drohm> KM0201: you running 32 or 64bit?  I figure don't bother with 64bit with a netbook and all
<KM0201> drohm: 32bit.. i totallly agree.. (we had this "discussion" earlier here in the channel)
<Unit193> I know and use Lubuntu because of that 500MHz sitting over there --->
<drohm> KM0201: cool, thx man
<bin_bash> grrrr conky isn't working right
<KM0201> bin_bash: hmm
 * KM0201 is totally addicted to lbreakout
<KM0201> *lbreakout2
<KM0201> brb, dog needs out
<drc> dog breaking out?
<Unit193> Nope: E: Unable to locate package dogbreakout
<KM0201> nope, she was just gong nanners
<KM0201> probabl y a squirrel or something
<KM0201> then i had to stop and make me a tangwich
<johnny77> I installed XFCE and when I log in it loads nautilus. Can someone help me figure out why?
<drc> johnny77: was this a ubuntu/gnome install with xfce afterwards?
<johnny77> drc: yes.
<drc> can you boot to xubuntu/xfce at the login prompt?
<johnny77> yes, at the login prompt, I can choose XFCE session.
<drc> and ?
<johnny77> I loads XFCE session and in doing so loads nautilus as well. I didn't think nautilus should be loaded.
<drc> when does nautilus appear?
<KM0201> drc: if i had to guess, he's got nautilus set as his default filemanager
<KM0201> change to thunar, and the problem is resolved... but thats strictly a guess
<drc> I was going there...that and having both xfce and gnome loaded, the menus aew combined, iirc
<johnny77> It loads the XFCE background, then flickers to the nautilus background for a second.... I'm not sure the exact timing.
<KM0201> drc: yeha, most of the time whne you install two GUI's, they combine the menus (onje of the things i don't like about instaling another GUI
<drc> johnny77: setting manager>prefered apps>utilities...set file manager to thunar
<theholder> is there any reason i cant upgrade to 11.04
<johnny77> drc: there is no file manager option under utilities.
<theholder> -__--
<drc> theholder: what does Software Sources>Release upgrade say?
<drc> johnny77: I'm looking at it now...oh...
<theholder> where do i find this
<theholder> drc?
<drc> johnny77: I'm not sure what just installing xfce on ubuntu/gnome does, rather than installing the xubuntu-desktop
<drc> theholder: Does it say "Normal Release" or something else?
<theholder> lemme check
<drc> theholder: Update Manager>Settings>Updates...at the bottom
<drc> johnny77: maybe one of the old hands knows?
<drc> johnny77: You did go: menu>settings>settings manager>preferred Applications>Utilities?
<theholder> drc
<theholder> it said
<theholder> normal releases
<theholder> but it also said server for united kingdom
<drc> ok, how are your trying to upgrade and what is the error you are getting?
<theholder> using the upgrade manager
<theholder> and it says unable to download release notes
<johnny77> drc: Here is what I have. menu>settings manager I open this then click preferred applications. When I click the utilities tab it only shows an option for terminal.
<drc> Change the server to something else (close to you)
<theholder> i changed it to main server
<drc> johnny77: then I'm out of my knowledge level...maybe one of the old hands knows what to do....but I'll bet it's the result of using xfce not xubuntu.
<drc> the and?
<theholder> o.o?
<drc> theholder: can you upgrade now?
<theholder> yep
<drc> good...enjoy.
<johnny77> drc: ok, thanks
<drohm> do you have to install chromium or can we install chrome?  any difference?
<drc> johnny77: ask you question again, giving the info about installing xfce on ubuntu/gnome...just in case some one who knows didn't catch it earlier.
<drc> johnny77: and be patient, it's been a long day (on top of a long party last night :)
<theholder> tell you something that has annoyed me
<johnny77> drc: ok, thanks again
<theholder> my wifi doesnt work on my other laptop now
<drc> theholder: me?
<theholder> >_>
<theholder> no
<theholder> not you
<theholder> you''ve been helpfull
<drc> did you upgrade on the other laptop too?
<theholder> yes
<drc> upgrade or fresh install?
<theholder> but it runs ubuntu
<theholder> upgrade
<theholder> but the wifi was working in 10.10
<ball> Hello!
<xGrind> emesene not run
<xGrind> ;/
<drc> theholder: I have no knowledge of how to troubleshoot wifi, mine's always just worked...sorry
<ball> theholder: Was your wifi working when you ran a previous version of Xubuntu?
<johnny77> I installed XFCE on top of a Ubuntu/gnome installation. Now, when I log into XFCE, it loads nautilus. Can someone help me figure out why?
<theholder> yes
<drc> bbl
 * drc is sitting here, staring at a Slackware 13.37 install dvd...his heart says "install me, you know you want to", but his head says "no!, you don't have to go thru all that pain in this day and age".
<george2> hello
<drc> hello
<george2> what happened to xubuntu site, why hasnt been updated yet?
<drc> george2: the webadmin is still hung over from the release party last night...in other words, we don't know :)
<george2> ok :)
<drc> george2: It's been noted here, and I <think> the word has been passed
<george2> so can i get from here > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/
<george2> xubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso            27-Apr-2011 09:56
<george2> 27 april?
<drc> george2: yes, both download and torrent
<drc> george2: that's the 32 bit download, if that's what you want, yes (but I'd use the torrent)
<colin_> Does anyone know how I can add the "Network" folder to my old style Places menu? Or the location of Network so I could add it as a shortcut?
<george2> yes i know but it shouldd > 28 april
<drc> george2: My guess is that there was no difference between the 27th daily build and the final release iso
<drc> at least there was NO updates when I updated this am from the 27th
<drc> if that makes sense
<Unit193> drc: Same for me! ;)
<george2> ok
<george2> thank you
<drc> np
<drc> we aim to please
<george2> i'm downloadin it :)
<george2> bb and thanks again
<xubuntu726> hey
<kjxl9> im new you xbuntu
<kjxl9> to*
<drc> welcome aboard
<kjxl9> ive never used a linuz OS before
<kjxl9> ive been using xp pretty much all my life
<drc> I'm sorry :)
<ball> Welcome!
<KM0201> kjxl9: friends don't let friends use XP
<kjxl9> I have heard highly of this OS
<KM0201> kjxl9: did you actually install, or are you on the live cd?
<kjxl9> im installing right now
<KM0201> kjxl9: ok.. Ubuntu (or any of its variants) is a really good place to learn linux
<charlie-tca> Advisory:  website appears to down still. It may be down all night.
<george2> i hope to update the site soon
<charlie-tca> george2: release notes and a good download site in the topic. That is the best we can do for now
<drc> charlie-tca: but the direct link to the download page (in the topic) will be up?
<ball> Xubuntu just became my daughter's first OS.
<charlie-tca> yes
<ball> (I built her a PC)
<charlie-tca> drc: yes, that is a good link
<kjxl9> the only reason i dont switch my main computer to linux is because im a producer and i have all my FL studio stuff on it
<drc> I can live with that
<drc> kjxl9: lots of people have more than one OS...sometimes even on the same computer
<charlie-tca> kjxl9: check out ubuntu-studio?
<george2> xubuntu uses upstart, right?
<charlie-tca> It might help transition if you are interested
<charlie-tca> george2: yes
<Unit193> !studio | kjxl9
<ubottu> kjxl9: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<kjxl9> well, im currently working on a bunch of projects on my main computer so i'm not going to switch unitl i am done with my current album
<george2> is there any gui tool to manage daemons, because bum and ckconfig don't work
<kjxl9> will all the VSTs i have for F studio work on rosegarden?
<charlie-tca> Can't blame you for that. I would switch very carefully anyway
<Unit193> kjxl9: I was pointing just because it's something to look at (not saying you NEED to change)
<charlie-tca> don't know enough about the stuff to tell you. When you get a chance, stop by #ubuntustudio and question them.
<kjxl9> umm newb quetion, but how do i open a new IRC tab?
<charlie-tca> using which client?
<charlie-tca> xchat?
<kjxl9> im on firefox
<charlie-tca> or just try          /join channel
<ball> brb
<ball> (coffee)
<Unit193> ball: Bring me back a cup
<ball> hello drc2, Unit193
<drc2> hmmm...so this is what the web interface looks like.
<drc> interesting
<drc> kjxl9: did you get your answer on #ubuntustudio?
<ball> Web interwhatnow?
<drc> irc via firefox
<kjxl9> sorof drc
<Unit193> drc: via firefox = ChatZilla
<kjxl9> im asking the guys at #kxstudio
<drc> Unit193: Whatever...I've never used it before
<drc> kjxl9: but at least they were nice about it?
<kjxl9> ya
<kjxl9> just found out
<kjxl9> the major synth i use works
<user0__>  hi my window border is missing (close/maximize/minimize)...please help
<kjxl9> but the one i barely use doesn't
<drc> kjxl9:  lucky you :)
<user0__>  hi my window border is missing (close/maximize/minimize)...please help
<KM0201> Unit193: you actually don't even need chatzilla... http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kjxl9> thats what i am on right now
<KM0201> user0__: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<user0__> yes
<drc> OK...I'm off for beer, bath and bed...laters all
<KM0201> kjxl9: what? the webchat client?
<kjxl9> ya
<KM0201> it seems to work OK.
<kjxl9> ya.
<kjxl9> i need to get a mouse for this laptop
<kjxl9> i hate using the touchpad
<kjxl9> seems a bit sensitive now too
<KM0201> kjxl9: bin_bash fixed her sensitive mouse.. but not sure how.
<KM0201> does anyone know what  the "Enable Display Compositing" on the compositor tab of window manager tweaks, is?
<KM0201> i disabled it, and it didn't really seem to do anything
<kjxl9> well i am in the middle of installation so i cant really change any settings right now
<KM0201> kjxl9: it probably wouldn't save for you anyway
<Unit193> kjxl9: It wouldn't save
<KM0201> Unit193: strangely enough though, when i get on my wireless network on the live cd, after i install, it saves my network configuration, and when i boot my install, it lets me choose my network and signs mme on, w/o entering my wpa2 password
<KM0201> why would someone use compiz w/ xfce?
<KM0201> kinda defeats the purpose of xfce, IMO.
<KM0201> you want glitz and glamour use gnome or kde
<Unit193> Some people like the look better!
<KM0201> kjxl9: according to bin_bash, this fixed her touchpad... synclient MaxTapTime=0         then set that command to autostart in your session manager
<KM0201> Unit193: i dunno.. xfce is pretty ugly, you have to admit that
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> but to me, it's like an ugly grandchild.. you still love it, and it's the apple of your eye.
<Unit193> No. I rather think it looks good this release
<KM0201> Unit193: it is pretty good.. prior to this, my only xfce experience (other than an occasional live usb try here and there) was back w/ ubuntu 7.04
<ball> Xubuntu doesn't look a lot like vanilla Xfce
<ball> Not that I mind either, really.
<ball> hello drohm_
<drohm_> hey hey :)
<drohm_> just got xubuntu up and running
<kjxl9> im still installing and my estimated time remaining keeps going from 60 hours to 130 hours
<drohm_> the updates at the end took a long time
<KM0201> kjxl9: lol
<KM0201> sounds like yo better get some sleep
<KM0201> kjxl9: is this a clean install?
<KM0201> drohm: what cd did you download and upgrade from?
<drohm_> I downloaded the i386 iso, burned the cd and wiped and started clean
<drohm_> 11.04
<KM0201> hmm, and it took that long?
<KM0201> servers must be getting hammered
<drohm_> no no, mine only took about 30 minutes
<drohm_> wasn't bad at all
<KM0201> good
<Spaz_Dynamic> is the website not maintained? it still says 10.10
<KM0201> Spaz_Dynamic: just a little behind, thats all.
<KM0201> Spaz_Dynamic: i believe the topic has links to current iso's
<bin_bash> KM0201, my last dying wish is to install gentoo
<Spaz_Dynamic> it does
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol, why is that?
<bin_bash> It's going to be in my last will and testament
<bin_bash> Because it's such a pain of a distro
 * KM0201 tried Gentoo one time.. it lasted about 15-20min
<bin_bash> hahaha
<KM0201> Spaz_Dynamic: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/
<Spaz_Dynamic> I know. That was a statement confirming what you said.
<KM0201> Spaz_Dynamic: oh ok..lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> But thank you anyways. =)
<Spaz_Dynamic> torrent is almost done at this point by the way
<bin_bash> You know... xchat is actually bearable on xfce
<KM0201> bin_bash: i like xchat.
<KM0201> bin_bash: do you like south park? (the animated cartoon) given your recent issues w/ Apple, you'll LOVE the first episode of the newest season
<bin_bash> rly
<bin_bash> hey guise, where do i put the flashplayer.so?
<bin_bash> hey bazhang
<kjxl9> hello
<inaety> I updated xfce to 4.8 before Natty came out.  And now it won't let me do the system upgrade.  How can I upgrade safely?
<bazhang> via ppa?
<inaety> yeah
<bazhang> try ppa-purge then
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bazhang> also in 10.10
<inaety> so ppa-purge, then update as normal?
<bazhang> yeppers
<inaety> i hope this doesnt break my system :(
<bazhang> no it wont
<inaety> does committing the purge cause my system to downgrade to 4.6?
<bin_bash> no
<tomtit> Does anyone know when xubuntu 11.04 be available to download?
<Unit193> tomtit: It is now. Read the topic for download
<tomtit> Shall have another look see
<tomtit> ty Unit193
<bin_bash> I just realized my icons are not showing up in the top panel
<bin_bash> like skype and pidgin and xchat
<TheSheep> bin_bash: you probably removed the notification area, just add it back
<bin_bash> no i got it
<bin_bash> i had to restart the programs
<bin_bash> the battery was there
<bin_bash> but the rest wanst
<bin_bash> why can't i change the color of the indicator plugin
<TheSheep> bin_bash: probably a bug
<jozefk> I did 6 passes of memetest and no errors. then I stopped. was that enough?
<TheSheep> jozefk: probably
<jozefk> memtest*
<TheSheep> jozefk: depends on why you suspect there is a problem
<jozefk> so the memory is fine. is there any other tool for hardware testing?
<jozefk> DE's are freezing
<jozefk> that's why
<jozefk> and I tried different distros/DE and same result
<jozefk> actually I didn't try a lot of distros but few
<TheSheep> DE?
<Spaz_Dynamic> desktop envrionment
<Spaz_Dynamic> like KDE or gnome
<Spaz_Dynamic> lxde, xfce
<Spaz_Dynamic> etc
<Spaz_Dynamic> rather, the last three letters aren't a DE, but mean ecetera hahah
<Unit193> I don't remember your computer stats... what are they?
<jozefk> PIV 3.2GHz HT, Intel on MoBo i915, 2GB DDR2 RAM
<jozefk> KDE and XFCE is freezing. didn't try LXDE and Gnome. because gnome3 I don't like anyway even if it is working :)
<Unit193> jozefk: Try Lubuntu and SliTaz (SliTaz because you won't find one smaller that's as good)
<Unit193> You shouldn't ahve to...
<jozefk> so you think DEs are the problem not the hardware?
<Unit193> I don't know for sure, but I would say hardware
<psycho_oreos> video chip is i915?
<jozefk> then I would like to find out what's the cause and to fix it or throw it :)
<Unit193> jozefk: Did you ever get out of Ubuntu family? or Debian?
<jozefk> yes i915 driver is in use for the intel graphic
<jozefk> Unit193 yes. tried Chakra with KDE 4.6.2
<jozefk> and kubuntu
<jozefk> and parsix and so on
<psycho_oreos> that might be the issue, intel graphics aren't particularly great
<jozefk> even some distros from philippines :))
<jozefk> psycho_oreos what should I do?
<psycho_oreos> jozefk, is this desktop or laptop?
<jozefk> I can't find PCI express 1x graphic card anymore
<jozefk> and the 16x slot is missing from MoBo :))
<jozefk> I have only 1x slot for PCIe
<jozefk> desktop
<psycho_oreos> its a custom motherboard I gather?
<jozefk> the computer is branded. I didn't put it part by part
<jozefk> it came as it is except I added 5.1 sound card and one more HDD
<jozefk> and I removed the floppy
<jozefk> :)
<psycho_oreos> no I meant that if its one of those computers like Dell, HP, Acer, etc
<jozefk> put it up*
<jozefk> yes it's Fujitsu Siemens
<jozefk> and I added PCI WiFi card also
<jozefk> using it for 5 years now
<jozefk> Linux is the only one OS on it for long time already
<psycho_oreos> yeah the motherboard is most likely junk :) I have a somewhat similarly spec PC without the original motherboard (the parts came off a Dell computer). The end result was that I can do far more than what it originally came out of
<jozefk> now it's 2011. where I will find a new MoBo for it :)) Only if I want to change the CPU also and everything. then better to throw it and buy a new one
<jozefk> maybe i3 coz it's cheaper than i7 now :)
<psycho_oreos> you're not going to be able to find a decent graphics card to work with PCIe 1x, that's nowhere as fast as the age old AGP slots
<psycho_oreos> some shops still retail LGA775, at least where I live they still do. Of course its getting somewhat scarce
<tomtit> Has anyone installed xubuntu 11.04 and what do they think of it?
<jozefk> I think it would be wasting of time and money. even if I find something and fix, I don't expect it will last too long :)
<jozefk> I installed and I think  it's perfect, tomtit
<psycho_oreos> and without upgrading or spending any money on the computer, I'd say you have to start manually tweaking xorg.conf. You won't get great performance but you might get by with basics
<jozefk> everything works but suddenly it's frozen
<tomtit> Have ran the live cd but won't install until the weekend
<psycho_oreos> the other option is to strictly live inside CLI realm
<jozefk> and by the way, many many times I didn't switch off the PC for many days
<jozefk> it was on 24/7
<psycho_oreos> hmm thinking about, onboard video chip should have an option to allow one to choose to allocate however amount of RAM dedicated to the video chip. That option is normally available through BIOS, I'd also give that a shot
<jozefk> CLI only is not sexy anymore
<Unit193>  02:55:39 up 38 days,  8:12, 13 users,  load average: 0.52, 0.74, 0.83
<jozefk> :))
<Unit193> Full CLI isn't bad
<psycho_oreos> without CLI, linux will be like windows where when GUI dies it just rolls over
<jozefk> it's great for servers :))
<psycho_oreos> its great for many things
<jozefk> I mean the CLI only
<jozefk> yeah i could try puppy or something
<jozefk> some of those suggested already above ^
<jozefk> Lubuntu or Slitaz
<psycho_oreos> no with CLI only its also good for dealing with embedded devices as well such as routers, custom PCB, etc
<jozefk> I think Lubuntu would be a good idea :)
<psycho_oreos> have you checked inside the BIOS to see if there's an option to increase the amount of RAM dedicated to video chip?
<jozefk> I think there is an option. I'm in the office at the moment. will be at home after few hours
<jozefk> What about HDD? is there a tool to test the HDD health?
<psycho_oreos> I do that and maybe allocate as much as I can, and then I'd tweak xorg.conf so that it'll work with i915 better such as double rendering, etc
<psycho_oreos> usually if there's issue with hard disk, kernel will complain via dmesg
<jozefk> I have no idead about tweaking the xorg.conf
<jozefk> I got kernel panic with openSuse KDE live
<Unit193> jozefk: Did you look at the logs?
<jozefk> I thought it's opensuse fault :)
<psycho_oreos> otherwise there's tools like smartctl which allows one to control S.M.A.R.T. functionality that's on the hard disk as well as reading up logs
<jozefk> which logs?
<Unit193> cat /var/log
<Unit193> ls
<Unit193> It's late...
<jozefk> :)
<jozefk> suse was not installed
<jozefk> I insert the CD and got kernel panic. never saw anything from it
<jozefk> the livecd
<Unit193> Better then a DeadCD...
<jozefk> I even blamed then for making a crap liveCD.. :( but it was my hardware now I see
<jozefk> them*
<jozefk> by the way one memory stick is 333 another is 400 but they worked together for long time so it should not be an issue
<Unit193> You could also run sudo lshw
<jozefk> that will only list the hardware
<Unit193> I understand. That way if someone asks for a list, you have one
<psycho_oreos> there's a tool known as memtest86+, useful for stress testing RAM
<jozefk> I did that. 6 passes
<Unit193> I think he did tat
<jozefk> no error
<jozefk> 6 passes took like 6 hours
<psycho_oreos> my suspicion is around the video chip, if not it could be any number of controllers on the motherboard or the PSU dying
<jozefk> I can try some of these http://pzt.me/4ig5
<jozefk> but I think I'll just try lubuntu first or some other light distros
<Unit193> And Xubuntu ;)
<jozefk> xubuntu is on it right now
<jozefk> it's freezing
<jozefk> from time to time
<jozefk> the X is freezing. XFCE
<mikeatvillage> Anyone here who can help me with Skype & PulseAudio ?
<jozefk> what's the problem?
<vabigoon> hey, is that possible to use one swap with two linux distros?
<jozefk> in the same time?
<vabigoon> no
<vabigoon> i have one swap
<mikeatvillage> I can't seem to find how to get Skype to use my usb handset, only PulseAudio Server is showing
<vabigoon> and xubuntu + for example openSUSE
<vabigoon> should i made the second swap for SUSE
<jozefk> not needed but you must to tell to suse manually during installation to use your existing swap
<vabigoon> Ok, thank you for that piece of advice :)
<jozefk> mikeatvillage how do you know your usb headset is working with linux?
<corno> mikeatvillage:  i had the same prob the other day, and gave up
<corno> i did "lsusb" and could see that it is being picked up
<corno> Logitech USB audio, etc.
<jozefk> that's the hardware info
<jozefk> it doesnt' mean it will work
<jozefk> Logitech usually works
<corno> on a very old Ubuntu installation i had (7.10 i think) it just automatically picked up, and was also available in the Skype drop down box.
<jozefk> but not all models I believe
<corno> ah ok
<jozefk> ok that's something
<jozefk> so it's only the settings then. I guess
<corno> let me test again, and at least see if i can get audacious to use the USB device
<corno> and if that works, and Skype still doesn't pick it up, even after a Skype restart, then i'm out of a solution :)
<jozefk> yeah skype is maybe stupid sometimes
<corno> the skype version i have installed:  Architecture: i386
<corno> Version: 2.2.0.25-1maverick1
<mikeatvillage> It worked OK with Mepis. I eventually got it running on Xubuntu/Xfce the other day then trashed the system :-( Now reinstalled xubuntu and upgraded to 11.04 but can't remember what I did last time!
<corno> do note that i'm running Xubuntu alpha 3, but i'm sure that can't be part of the prob though?
<corno> let me go find that USB headset quickly and give this another shot, because i would love to be able to use it with skype, with my laptops default sound device the audio from my end is all crackly :(
<jozefk> I use Logitech C200 webcam with built in mic. works like a charm both cam and mic with any linux
<jozefk> :)
<jozefk> it's USB of course
<corno> :)
<corno> i just plugged it in, /var/log/syslog output:
<corno> Apr 29 10:01:39 sriltous kernel: [98306.948061] usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<corno> Apr 29 10:01:39 sriltous kernel: [98307.782140] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<fredrik_> Does xubuntu have those 3px scroll bars or is that just ubuntu?
<TheSheep> fredrik_: just ubuntu
<TheSheep> fredrik_: it's the new window manager in ubuntu
<corno> jozefk:  i can confirm that in the Mixer interface one of the sound cards available is:  Logitech USB Headset (Alsa mixer)
<fredrik_> Okay I was wondering because I didnt like unity so I installed xfce-desktop, but those are still at some places, the scrollbars.
<jozefk> corno but in skype it's not appearing?
<mikeatvillage> my Alsa mixer shows the usb OK, but Skype options only show PulseAudio
<jozefk> do you have pulseaudio? is it really needed for skype?
<jozefk> I mean the pulse
<jozefk> PA
<corno> jozefk:  only PulseAudio available in skype here as well
<corno> jozefk:  and i can confirm in Audacious as well - no Logitech USB snd device available to choose
<jozefk> then the problem is the setting with skype
<jozefk> ah even audacious
<jozefk> then I don't know
<TheSheep> corno: try pydevchooser
<TheSheep> corno: they just use pulseaudio
<TheSheep> corno: padevchooser, sorry
<corno> TheSheep:  thanks, let me install it quickly...
<mikeatvillage> I have padevchooser but nothing seems to happen
<TheSheep> mikeatvillage: it doesn't show the usb headset?
<corno> TheSheep:  it doesn't show the usb headset here.
<TheSheep> :/
<corno> my pulseaudio version:  Version: 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3
<mikeatvillage> no, nothing seems to happen. Could I uninstall the PA stuff to make things clearer?
<MJBrune> I have a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) sound chipset and I want to know if my mic will work in xubuntu but its not working right. How can I fix this?
<Mark76> I've had it with Ubuntu. I'm installing Xubuntu
<dezo> Hi guys, I've installed the new xubuntu and I'd like to run compiz with xfwm, Is it possible? After session start I start compiz with 'xfwm4' as the window decorator and it tells me that another window manager is already running (compiz obviously)
<TheSheep> dezo: xfwm4 is not a window decorator
<TheSheep> dezo: it's a window manager, you can either run xfwm4 or compiz, not both
<Mark76> They should separate the desktop eye candy out from the windecs eye candy
<dezo> I see, ok. And what's responsible for window decorations in xfce?
<Mark76> Xfwm
<Mark76> It does compositing as well
<Mark76> Just not spinning cubes
<dezo> so it's not possible to combine xfwm and compiz
<Mark76> Nope
<dezo> ok
<Mark76> When's 11.04 out?
<knome> Mark76, read the topic.
<Mark76> Better hurry or it'll be 11.05
<dezo> it's already out
<dezo> yesterday
<Mark76> Strange. When I went to the downloads page yesterday it was still in beta
<knome> that's because xubuntu doesn't have a website editor that's paid for the work
<Mark76> Ah!
<corno> mikeatvillage & jozefk:  this is a good article about the USB snd issue - http://linuxundich.de/en/ubuntu/sounds-mit-pulseaudio-umleiten/
<Mark76> Oh well. I'll just upgrade when I've finished
<dezo> so the only way to use compiz with xfce is to use emerald instead of xfwm?
<corno> bottom line for me though:  i just don't see the USB device in the interface, i'm sure jozefk does though ;)
<Unit193> jozefk left (sleep time)
<corno> Unit193:  oops, yeah, see only now:  jozefk has quit (Quit: by-bye)
<corno> tx :)
<Mark76> Restart time
<Mark76> Byee
<tomtit> morning all
<tomtit> Tried to do a clean install from a live cd but it failed
<tomtit> the reason being corrupt cd or hard drive?
<tomtit> oh well
<bin_bash> any ideas why the mic doesnt work
<theholder> hi
<bin_bash> hoi
<theholder> i have lost the option on my start bar that shows my running programs
<theholder> like
<theholder> skype and xchat
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> have you tried closing and reopening the programs
<theholder> found it
<theholder> -_-
<bin_bash> :)
<theholder> sorry to bother you
<bin_bash> no prob
<bin_bash> does the microphone in skype work for you
<theholder> yus
<bin_bash> hmmmm
<bin_bash> is it an internal?
<theholder> why?
<bin_bash> mine doesnt work
<theholder> erm
<theholder> boost ur mic
<theholder> using the mixer
<bin_bash> yeah i did
<bin_bash> like
<theholder> o.O
<bin_bash> the internal one doesnt stay selected
<theholder> my mate had this issue
<theholder> it was something to do with
<theholder> the mic volume
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> idk it doesnt workj
<well_laid_lawn> tried alsamixer in a terminal?
<theholder> are you running xubuntu
<bin_bash> yeah
<theholder> did it work in 10.10
<bin_bash> idk i wasn't using 10.10
<bin_bash> but it worked in gnome
<theholder> hmmm
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> so i'm not sure
<bin_bash> like, it keeps trying to select line-in
<nick-nack> fresh install of 11.04 x64 - cpu frequency scaling isn't working. any ideas how to fix it?
<bin_bash> which would be in if I had a line-in
<theholder> so is there no internal microphone
<theholder> bin_bash:
<bin_bash> no, there is
<bin_bash> but i guess it's not recognizing or something
<theholder> hmm
<theholder> nick-nack: what error do you get
<nick-nack> theholder - my fan's on all the time, and when adding cpufreq monitor plugin it said i didn't have any cpufreq modules
<nick-nack> "Your system does not support cpufreq. The applet only shows the current cpu frequency"
<well_laid_lawn> maybe the modules aren't enabled in the kernel
<bin_bash> nick-nack: sounds lik a hardware problem
<theholder> nick-nack: install pwmconfig
<theholder> or fancontrol
<theholder> then run pwmconfig as root
<theholder> and restart
<nick-nack> bin_bash fan control is working fine.
<nick-nack> i've run pwmconfig and set everything up.
<theholder> hmmm
<nick-nack> problem is that the cpu is always running at full force
<nick-nack> the machine worked fine with 10.10
<nick-nack> cpu scaling worked
<theholder> hmmm
<theholder> sounds like a driver issue
<well_laid_lawn> or kernel config
<theholder> hmhmm
<nick-nack> lsmod | grep freq shows nothing
<nick-nack> i think i'm missing modules
<well_laid_lawn> try sudo insmod -v powersave
<nick-nack> insmod: can't read '-v': No such file or directory
<theholder> hmm
<theholder> second
<bin_bash> theholder: I'm pretty sure it's a problem with xfce, since it worked in gnome
<theholder> indeed it might be
<bin_bash> doesnt make snse though
<theholder> it does not
<well_laid_lawn> my bad - sudo modprobe -v powersave   nick-nack
<theholder> :P
<nick-nack> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<nick-nack> FATAL: Module powersave not found.
<theholder> hmm
<well_laid_lawn> kernel config most likely then
<well_laid_lawn> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<nick-nack> not sure. problem is there with stock 2.6.38-8 kernel shipped with 11.04. also tried 2.6.39 from a ppa. neither works
<nick-nack> both claim missing modules
<nick-nack> how does 11.04 handle frequency scalling? what is doing the scaling?
<jozefk> how can I blank the CD-RW with xfburn?
<jozefk> it says it can not access drive
<jozefk> :P~
<jozefk> what a stupid software is this
<jozefk> maybe I'll bank it from terminal or something
<TheSheep> perhaps you are not in the group that has access to the cdrom
<jozefk> I'm the only one user on the PC
<jozefk> cdrecord (wodim) is not installed
<jozefk> ok it's installed now :)
<jozefk> cdrskin is not installed
<jozefk> even sudo cdrskin --devices says that device is busy
<jozefk> andyway I'll blank it
<TheSheep> perhaps the device is busy
<jozefk> is this bin bash?
<jozefk> :)
<ste> Hi everyone, i have a problem with xubuntu
<jozefk> device is not busy at all
<TheSheep> ste: shoot
<ste> i have version 10.10 installed but it sais advance at 10.4 in
<jozefk> oh boy
<jozefk> I'm giving up
<jozefk> I can't blank/burn one simple CD
 * TheSheep gives jozefk a large magnet
<jozefk> maybe my hardware issue again
<ste> so, in updates it says advance to ubuntu 10.4, i don't know why since i have version 10.10 and if i click it begins to install the new version and then find an unsolvable error
<jozefk>  can I install some other burner? will it work?
<TheSheep> ste: what error?
<TheSheep> jozefk: you can, no idea if it will work
<ste> wait, i'll copy it
<TheSheep> use a pastebin please
<jozefk> reboot
<ste> Impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento
<ste> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<ste> Impossibile selezionare «xubuntu-desktop» per l'avanzamento
<ste>  This can be caused by:
<ste>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<ste>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<ste>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<ste> Se la causa non è tra queste, segnalare il bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» includendo nella segnalazione i file presenti in /var/log/dist-upgrade/.
<ste> pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600679/
<ste> maybe i found out why
<ste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/756763
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756763 in update-manager (Ubuntu Natty) "Xubuntu: update-manager -d fails to allow upgrade from 10.10" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ste> i have the same problem of yours
<mark76> No more Gnome for me
<jpohl> i just upgraded to natty and now when i try to shutdown or restart it just takes me back to the login screen
<mark76> That sounds odd jpohl
<mark76> I have no idea what to do about it though
<jpohl> hey at least somebody responded
<mark76> Yeah. I was starting to feel sorry for you :(
<mark76> Do you get the log out scrfeen?
<jpohl> yes, the logout dialog if that's what you mean
<mark76> So it's not just automagically logging you out then?
<jpohl> it logs me out when i click logout, or rebtart, or shutdown
<jpohl> *restart
<mark76> Sounds like a bug
<jpohl> i'm guessing something went wrong with the upgrade, maybe some permissions got lost
<mark76> Could be
<mark76> I upgraded to Ubuntu Natty yesterday and my monitor stopped working
<jpohl> but if i try to run xfce4-session-logout as root, i get an error message
<jpohl> "Failed to receive a reply from the session manage"
<mark76> Have you tried shutting down from the log in screen?
<mark76> It's not the ideal solution. But it's got to be better than nothing
<jpohl> oh, no i hadn't thought of that
<mark76> Well it's an option
<jpohl> and it worked!
<mark76> But you're still here :/
<mark76> :-/
<jpohl> yeah i'm on a different box here
<mark76> Aha!
<jpohl> in archlinux :-)
<mark76> I'm upgrading Xubuntu right now
<mark76> I downloaded 10.10 thinking 11.04 wasn't ready yet
<mark76> I had to install an old Ubuntu to get it. Since my monitor wasn't working
<mark76> And it wiped my home partition :'(
<jpohl> ouch!
<mark76> Yeah. Even though I used the set partitions manually option and told it not to format /home
<mark76> The worst part was losing all the song lyrics I'd been writing
<mark76> Which I now have to try to remember
<jpohl> natty is really really slow to boot here
<mark76> I'm still in Maverick
<mark76> Until the upgrade has finished
<jpohl> maverick booted up pretty quick for me
<mark76> Yeah. Maverick was pretty good
<jpohl> natty hangs for about a minute just unpacking the initrd
<mark76> But Unity insisting on installing the Nvidia drivers was the final straw for me
<jpohl> yeah that's crazy
<mark76> I can't even use the Nvidia drivers. They just don't work with my monitor
<jpohl> i have a tdfx graphics card and it still installed a whole bunch of nvidia stuff
<mark76> That's not even the same thing, surely?
<jpohl> not at all
<mark76> That is crazy
<jpohl> it's an ancient card, maybe before nvidia was even a company
<mark76> Ah right
<mark76> I just stick with the open source graphics driver
<mark76> 3D acceleration isn't a major thing for me
<jpohl> but the board has an intel graphics chip that xorg does not like at all
<mark76> Ouch
<mark76> 14 minutes of upgrade installation to go
<jpohl> mine took about four hours total
<TechnoFreak> Is this the right place to point out that it currently says 'Xubuntu Mirrors (11.04 Natty Meerkat):' on http://xubuntu.org/get ?
<mark76> Hehe
<TechnoFreak> Natty Meerket?
<TechnoFreak> *kat
<mark76> The ultimate halfway house
<mark76> Simples
<jpohl> maybe that's the problem all along
<mark76> Who knows
<jpohl> adjective/noun mismatch error
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> 12 minutes
<TheSheep> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<TechnoFreak> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<mark76> 2 minutes
<mark76> 1 minute
<mark76> Cleaning up
<TheSheep> Making tea
<mark76> Restarting
<Guest60796> hi
<Guest60796> is anyone online?
<syedomar> hii
<charlie-tca> !hi | syedomar
<ubottu> syedomar: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<syedomar> yo
<sernylan> xubuntu 11.04 now installed.
<syedomar> same here
<sernylan> Did more than the usual distro shopping this upgrade cycle --  xubuntu looks here to stay.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 9.10 is EOL today. If you are using it, please upgrade to 10.04.
<sernylan> Exiting ubuntu 10.10,  Installed debian 6.0 for a day.  Tried ubuntu 11.04.  Attempted opensuse 11.4.  Here I am.
<charlie-tca> Welcome to Xubuntu!
<charlie-tca> We consider Xubuntu the best thing going, but we might be wrong sometimes :-)
<surreal7z> Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04  ... emerald not working?
<surreal7z> i need to use xfwm4 :(
<surreal7z> is there any solution?
<charlie-tca> did you install compiz?
<surreal7z> sure... compiz is working like before
<surreal7z> in terminal  emerald --replace
<surreal7z> Segmentation fault
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> not an expert on it, but it should be working, as far as I know.
<charlie-tca> try a reboot, and if it does it again, file a bug?
<surreal7z> rebooted... but I will try reinstalling it first
<charlie-tca> thanks
<surreal7z> not working :(  xfwm4 then... for now...
<surreal7z> uf, now i realized that compiz doesnt work with xfwm4 :S  I have forgotten that...
<surreal7z> is there any other window decorator which will work with compiz?
<charlie-tca> It should work, do you have to do a compiz --replace first?
<charlie-tca> Oh, no
<charlie-tca> It won't work *with* xfwm4, it will replace it
<surreal7z> yes
<sernylan> Is there a GUI applications menu editor?  If I gotta do it by hand, no thing -- don't alter it that often -- but don't know where that's at either.
<surreal7z> it seems that this bug with emerald was reported several times already while 11.04 was still alpha and beta... but... now... it wasn't fixed
<surreal7z> sernylan, alacarte
<surreal7z> first upgrade to xubuntu 11.04
<surreal7z> didn't try it jet, but with XFCE 4.8 in 11.04 it should work with no problem
<sernylan> surreal7z, 11.04, done.  thanks.
<charlie-tca> sernylan: install alacarte and use it
<charlie-tca> surreal7z: got any bug numbers? I will go poke some people and see what we can do
<sernylan> charlie-tca.  good there.  On to the next minor adjustment.
<charlie-tca> yeah, I should have read the log better
* ChanServ changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.04 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! http://xubuntu.org/get | Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<KM0201> can vino server run under xubuntu?  i've installed it, but can't get it to start (i've tried commands vino, and vino-server)
<KM0201> come on, this should be an easy one.. :)
<charlie-tca> I don't have an answer, hoping TheSheep will
<KM0201> yeah.. i'm surprised vino-server didn't start it
<surreal7z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/726229   i think this is it :p
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 726229 in emerald (Ubuntu) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in decor_quads_to_property()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bin_bash> I can't get my mic to work at all. It's all turned up in alsa, but it doesn't work in skype
<charlie-tca> surreal7z: thanks
<KM0201> hmm, well i think i got it to start with /usr/lib/vino/vino-server   but i'd like to get the "GUI" that Ubuntu has (set password, access protocols, etc..)
<KM0201> bin_bash: did you set it to the proper mic in alsamixer?  it's possible it is set to use the "line in" and not the internal mic
<KM0201> also make sure under preferences of skyp, you "turn off" allowing skype to control the device
<bin_bash> KM0201: I set it to internal but it keeps going back to line-in
<KM0201> bin_bash: are you setting it in alsamixer, or the GUI?
<bin_bash> i'm using sound preferences
<bin_bash> so, the GUI
<KM0201> bin_bash: ok, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<bin_bash> yeah everything is tuned up there
<KM0201> ok.. now hit the tab key, and that should move you to "Capture"
<KM0201> then use the "arrow key".. to go over to "input source".. and make sure that i set properly
<bin_bash> it appears to be?
<KM0201> bin_bash: what is "input' set to?
<bin_bash> it says CAPTURE under Interal
<bin_bash> I din't have an input thing
<KM0201> you should have an "Input source"... it says internal there?
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> i dont have an "Input Source"
<KM0201> hm,.
<KM0201> and you're on capture, right?
<bin_bash> yeah
<KM0201> that doesn't make much sense
<bin_bash> I have Surround, Line, Mic, S/PDIF, Capture, Internal, Rear Mic
<KM0201> ok, did you disable letting skype control anything?
<bin_bash> yeah
<KM0201> also.. try turning the "capture" volume, down to like 50.. i've had issues before where i cranked it all the way up, and it didn't detect anything (why i don't know)
<bin_bash> nope
<KM0201> gotta be something in the settings there.
<KM0201> just doesn't ake sense it would jsut "stop working"
<bin_bash> remember it worked in gnome
<KM0201> yeah, i remember
<KM0201> thats what i'm saying, it's a setting somewhere
<KM0201> ok, now just to be clear
<KM0201> on alsamixer, you're on "F4 Capture".. right? (where it says view)
<bin_bash> ...yes
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> and whats your "Capture" set to?
<bin_bash> 20
<KM0201> ok... and whats "input source"?
<bin_bash> there isn't one
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> bin_bash: ok, try this.
<KM0201> click your sound applet, and choose 'sound preferences'
<bin_bash> ok
<KM0201> click "select controls
<KM0201> and check all the boxes
<bin_bash> yup
<KM0201> now at the top
<KM0201> wher eit says "sound card".. whats it say there?
<bin_bash> HDA Intel PCH
<KM0201> ok, and what are your other options there?
<bin_bash> Playback: Internal blah lah
<bin_bash> Capture: Monitor of internal audio analog something
<KM0201> ok
<bin_bash> Capture: Internal Audio Analog Stero
<KM0201> now you should have a capture "tab" right?.. (if you checked all the boxes
<bin_bash> yeah
<KM0201> and you should have an options tab?
<bin_bash> switches
<KM0201> under options, does it let you choose your "input source"
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> it's just a bunch of IEC stuff with chek marks
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i would try doing some different stuff under the "Sound Card".. change to some differnt things, and see if you can get the "capture" to show, and if you can set the device.
<KM0201> if you haven't aolready
 * KM0201 hates macs
<KM0201> it's gotta be sometjing simple, especially given that it worked under Gnome.
<bin_bash> ok
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> stupid internet
<bin_bash> so i found this bug report
<bin_bash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/752792
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752792 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Internal microphone not working in natty with VAIO VPCSB" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<bin_bash> but the patch is for a vaio
<bin_bash> and it says that it should be in the updated kernel
<bin_bash> what do these little chain-link buttons do
<KM0201> i believe they separate right/left
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> no they sync the two volume things
<KM0201> oh ok.
<bin_bash> well crap
<KM0201> if you have the same devie that is listed in that bug.
<KM0201> you could try applaying the patch
<bin_bash> ok
<KM0201> i'm not sure at all how you would apply it though
<bin_bash> yeah
<KM0201> and they don't really give details on that page on how to apply it
<KM0201> maybe charlie-tca knows.. not sure if he's around or not.
<KM0201> vino-preferences ! that was what i needed
<zenrox> tat patch you have to compile the source your self after you apply the path
<zenrox> patch
<KM0201> well that kinda sucks.
<zenrox> its a pain
<zenrox> but it can be done
<KM0201> yeah.. now when you say "compile the source".. you mea compile the source ont he patch, and then apply it?
<KM0201> that probably wouldn't be to bad
<zenrox> and if you read lator that patch is in kernel 2.6.38
<KM0201> zenrox: yeah, thats what we were trying to figure out.
<KM0201> i'm guessing her machine has that kernel(at least)
<zenrox> quick test to find out
<bin_bash> I have the 2.38 pae i reckon
<bin_bash> how do i chekc
<bin_bash> i wasn't paying that close attnetion during isntall
<KM0201> bin_bash: uname -r should tell you
<zenrox> open synaptic and search for linux and see what the latest kernel-generic ver is at
<bin_bash> 2.6.38-8
<zenrox> os[zenrox@zens, Linux 2.6.38-8-generic i686]
<zenrox> that is natty kernel
<KM0201> ya
<zenrox> so that patch is applied
<bin_bash> zenrox: it's so much easier to use the terminal lol
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> but thare are more than one way to skin a cat so to speek
<bin_bash> indeed
<bin_bash> it's just funny because my other linux friends are like "wat ubuntu? do ytou had the command line?"
<bin_bash> and I'm like "NO I always have liek 2 terminals open"
<KM0201> lol
<zenrox> i usual just to a tty
<zenrox> jump
<KM0201> zenrox: strange thing was, it worked fine for her in 11.04
<bin_bash> ^
<KM0201> *regular ubuntu 11.04
<bin_bash> I reckon it's a problem with xfce
<KM0201> thats why i'm convinced its a setting somewhere, that we're just not seeing
<bin_bash> yeah
<Sysi> log is waay too long, what's the problem?
<bin_bash> Sysi: mic doesn't work
<bin_bash> everything is turned up
<bin_bash> what is this? i don't even...
<zenrox> bin_bash, i wonder if its an old artiface config some whare in your/home dir thats causing yor prob
<Sysi> in alsamixer? do you have pulseaudio?
<bin_bash> yah
<bin_bash> zenrox: that's possible
<Sysi> if you're using pulse, get pavucontrol
<KM0201> zenrox: .. you might be on to something... cuz she imported her 40gig home yesterday..lol (and you guys made fun of me..loL)
<KM0201> and it was from ubuntu 11.04
<zenrox> do bin_bash find all the .config dir and clear it out (you will have to reset up your programs the way you wanted) but it might help
<KM0201> never heard of pavucontrol ::installing now::
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> ok might be fixing it
<KM0201> pauvcontrol might help.. cuz you can test the mic as you make changes
<KM0201> good call Sysi .. never even heard of that
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: looks like you would have to re-compile alsa to make the patch work
<sernylan> I have four fixed drive partitions mounted on special occasions.  Way to give those more descriptive names?  Even "sdb2" and "sdb3" would beat both showing up as "730 GB Filesystem."
<KM0201> charlie-tca: yeah, but according to that bug report, the patch should already be in her kernel so..
<zenrox> charlie-tca, ya you do but it is all ready in the kernel
<bin_bash> i got it lol
<KM0201> Sysi: wins the prize
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> what was wrong?
<bin_bash> Yeah. Sysi  you win broski
<bin_bash> who know
<KM0201> lol
<charlie-tca> so I am w-a-a-a-a-y behind still?
<zenrox> frying pans who knew?
<bin_bash> input devices was set to analong line-in
<bin_bash> recording was muted
 * KM0201 said that like 40min ago..lol
<bin_bash> Yeah but I had no way to access it before
<bin_bash> :P
<Sysi> it's still kinda bad to have pulseaudio without real control to it
<KM0201> yeah
<zenrox> agreed
<bin_bash> Sysi: yeah it is
<charlie-tca> Sysi: give us a bug report against xubuntu-meta to add that?
<bin_bash> Now all I need is to get the backlit keyboard to work, and I'm good to go
<bin_bash> oh and a wireless driver would be nice
<bin_bash> *coughcoughBROADCOMcoughcough*
<Sysi> charlie-tca: i could.. if there's space left on the install disk
<KM0201> lol.
<charlie-tca> I will make space
<KM0201> bin_bash: the broadcom will eventually work.. you'll probably just have to hold your horses, not everyone goes out and buys a mac that just hit the shelves 2 weeks ago, and tries to install linux on it.
<charlie-tca> We will just throw out another language pack, I guess
<bin_bash> >implying I bought it
<KM0201> true.
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: try the b43 drivers instead of the STA
<KM0201> i think we did, when she had ubuntu
<bin_bash> charlie-tca: nah they don't work. everyone on the ubuntu forums has been trying everything
<bin_bash> I have this adapter for now
<bin_bash> it works just fine
<charlie-tca> weird. The reports I read said blacklist that STA that is default
<zenrox> i love my ath5k
<bin_bash> charlie-tca: it might be, but we tried a different driver before
<KM0201> zenrox: but ath5k, used to be a pain..
<KM0201> i remember w/ ubuntu 7.04 i had to patch my wireless device, etc.. to make it work... cuz it always got detected wrong (ar5007)
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> i know
<Sysi> ath9k works, just little configuring..
<zenrox> KM0201, i had to do that aswell
<bin_bash> If anyone has any tips on the backlit keyboard, that would be awesome.
<bin_bash> It worked out of the box with gnome
<bin_bash> and unity
<zenrox> bin_bash, something at loaded on xubuntu
<zenrox> at=ant
<KM0201> zenrox: it made me grateful for the days whenj i start the ubunjtu live CD, and wireless "just works"
<bin_bash> what
<sernylan> omigosh!  Sweep looks like it works with padsp!  This can't last...
<Sysi> ubuntu wiki has instructions, i think there said to use some daemon
<KM0201> hmmm
<bin_bash> lol all my wine programs installed
<KM0201> "all"?   how many do you need
<bin_bash> OVER9000
<zenrox> WHAT?
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> jk
<bin_bash> I have like 4
<bin_bash> that i don't use
<bin_bash> because they don't work
<KM0201> zenrox: i don't think you quite get her sense of humor..
<zenrox> i have about 4 too 3 are games
<zenrox> KM0201, no i get it
<KM0201> 1.. Pokerstars :)
<zenrox> trust me
<bin_bash> 1 is kindle (doesn't work)
<bin_bash> 1 is greasemetal (dunno what that is)
<bin_bash> 1 is registry editor
<bin_bash> 1 is efax
<KM0201> registry editor?
<bin_bash> and then a DRM converter
<bin_bash> Yeah
<bin_bash> I was going to vnc into another computer and DESTROY THE REGISTRY MUAHAHAHAHAHA
<bin_bash> but i never got around to it
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> http://www.mabishu.com/blog/2010/06/24/macbook-pro-keyboard-backlight-keys-on-ubuntu-gnulinux/
<zenrox> civ4, uplink(the linuxver dont want to fix itto run nativly), dvdfab8,teamviewer
<KM0201> i don't know if that will work for your mac or not
<KM0201> zenrox: thats right, i forgot teamviewers linux version uses Wine (which makes no sense)_... so i have two apps.
<zenrox> yep
<bin_bash> holy cow... right clicking made ff insane
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<bin_bash> omg KM0201  thank you... this is what i was doing in lynx
<zenrox> bbl gots to go to the foodbank
<KM0201> bin_bash: well fi it worked in lucid, it stands to logic it should work in natty (but wasn't that a different mac?)
<bin_bash> yeah 5,1
<bin_bash> =/
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well, hopefully it will still work
<sernylan> Nope, "padsp sweep" doesn't last.  Seemed to work with a mono audio file, but stereo files playback with a load of static.
<bin_bash> what's the command to change a file name?
<sernylan> bin_bash mv
<KM0201> i was just gonna say, that it would be annoying having to type yoru password anytime you ran that script
<KM0201> but it looks lik ehe addressed that later in the page
<anonyme> hi everybody
<KM0201> hello anonyme
<anonyme> I'm running Xubuntu 11.04 x86_64
<sernylan>  I'm running Xubuntu 11.04 x86_64
<KM0201> I'm running Xubuntu 11.04 x86
<KM0201> thought we were going for a trend
<bin_bash> >mfw I didn't have the mactel PPA :|
<KM0201> bin_bash: mactel ppa?
<anonyme> this xubuntu release is really perfect (I did never tried the previous releases 10.10
<Sysi> natty <3
<bin_bash> I don't know about perfect, but it's decent
<sernylan> I've been running xubuntu 10.10 on my eee netbook.  This is the first time on the flagship home machine.
 * KM0201 is pretty happy with it.
<KM0201> well, i go guys.. hollah later
<bin_bash> nooooooooo
<bin_bash> i can't fetch the mactel ppa
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> >unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net
<bin_bash> grrr
<anonyme> install finished, bye
<bin_bash> hmmm
<charlie_> hi, i just installed xubuntu 11.04 all is perfect except xubuntu mounts my window volume at sart up and puts an icon on my desk. I dont want that, how can i fix it?
<Arpad2> hello
<charlie_> hi
<Arpad2> my screesaver disappeared after distro upgrade
<sernylan> Arpad2, your specific hack or the whole application?
<sernylan> Arpad2, because some of them are packaged as extras.
<Arpad2> sernylan: well, synaptic shows its installed, but I cant't find it under Applications>Settings
<sernylan> Arpad2, look in settings > settings manager
<Arpad2> sernylan: ok :)
<charlie_> When you start xubuntu, are your Windows ntfs partitions present on the desk?
<Arpad2> charlie_: no
<charlie_> xubuntu does this automatically, very annoying
<corno> brb, need to install Xubuntu 11.04 final, is time to shelve this alpha 3 version i'm running :)
<zenrox> corno, if you just use update-manager
<zenrox> it will be the final
<corno> is the "Not all updates can be installed" message normal?
<corno> i can only perform a partial upgrade it seems.
<zenrox> do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zenrox> that should fix that
<corno> ah, cool
<corno> ouput:  532 upgraded, 22 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<corno> Need to get 315 MB of archives.
<zenrox> and corno it spits out that message when it cant upgrade the kernel and maby a few otherresdiant apps
<corno> zenrox:  thanks
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> corno, but go d/l the iso for xubuntu and burn it so you have a hard copy
<corno> done that already, earlier today.
<zenrox> good
<corno> zenrox:  was actually about to install from the ISO now, but guess that is rather drastic, the re-installation option.
<sernylan> Because you're probably unfamiliar, sweep is an audio editor with a couple badazz AFAIK elsewhere unavailable features.
<sernylan> But not working here by default.  Need to determine if just a configuration issue, or what level to direct a bug report.
<zenrox> yep corno that is drastic
<corno> zenrox:  been using alpha 3 only for a week, but done enough in the past 6 days not to go through a whole backup procedure, again :)
<corno> thanks for tips
<zenrox> corno, n/p that is why we are here
<ubuntu_> this is a test
<charlie-tca> ubuntu_: Test is working
<sernylan> Sweep fails "unable to open /dev/dsp."  Device preference can be altered, but not sure what options are available.  "padsp sweep" gets playback with heavy static.
<ubuntu_> natty does not support nvidia-96 :-(
<ubuntu_> max resolution limited to 1024x768 :-(((
<bin_bash> ubuntu_: at least it's not 800x600
<bin_bash> lulz
<ubuntu_> max resolution limited to 1024x768 :-(((
<ubuntu_> i'll stick to 10.04 for a while
<ubuntu_> but must admit that xfce 4.8 and greylight look awesome
<corno> surely that is a setup issue on your side and not natty?
<corno> my samsung syncmaster can go to max 1920x1080
<bin_bash> ubuntu_: are you using the livecd?
<corno> is a 19" monitor
<charlie-tca> nvidia dropped support for the -96, AFAIR
<corno> nope, alpha 3
<ubuntu_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+bug/741930
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 741930 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "[natty] nvidia binary packages for older cards - dependencies not met" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntu_> did a complete set-up
<ubuntu_> on pc as only OS
<charlie-tca> does additional drivers give the option to install the experimental driver?
<ubuntu_> Nope ... tried that
<ubuntu_> also tried to install the package from nvidia website ... followed by complete crash
<charlie-tca> yup, can't install those anymore
<charlie-tca> best bet is 10.04 for now, until that bug gets fixed
<ubuntu_> Other problem: no backlight on laptop with intel GMA4500
<ubuntu_> so dancing in the dark.. :-(((
<ubuntu_> that one is running from livecd
<ubuntu_> current os on that laptop is  ubuntu 10.04 LTS and works like a charm
<bin_bash> guise it's sudo apt-get upgrade amirite
<bin_bash> sudo apt-get update && upgrade?
<Unit193> bin_bash: Full string "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bin_bash> thansk
<charlie-tca> with the small reminder that packages like the kernel get held with "upgrade". You need "dist-upgrade" once in a while to get those, too.
<bin_bash> Yeah... apparently this computer-illiterate girl I know is using ubuntu
<charlie-tca> heh, we all start somewhere... :-)
<jozefk> is it possible to install xubuntu and to add lxde and to make it as a default DE and to have all thing working what was also working in xfce of the same system?
<jozefk> things*
<charlie-tca> couldn't really say. It depends on whether or not lxde allows that
<jozefk> because lubuntu doesn't want to start at all from liveCD
<charlie-tca> you could install lubuntu-desktop
<jozefk> I need pulseaudio to work in lxde
<jozefk> lubuntu-desktop? to install from xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> You are asking in the wrong channel. We don't support lxde
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> that's the lubuntu environment
<jozefk> I think I must to try that
<Unit193> --no-install-recommends (If that's right?) may help
<Sysi> pulseaudio works under DE, just get pavucontrol to managing it
<jozefk> no install recommends?
<Unit193> It installs less things you shouldn't need
<jozefk> I found out lxde is not freezing on my PC but if I install it over XFCE I'm still not sure though
<Unit193> You could install from the mini.iso
<jozefk> install what?
<Unit193> Full Lubuntu if this doesn't work
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<charlie-tca> please...
<jozefk> lubuntu doesn't want to start. what is mini.iso?
<Unit193> charlie-tca: I think he wants Xubuntu with LXDE
<jozefk> ok i'll go to lubuntu
<jozefk> i want lubuntu but the liveCD is not working
<charlie-tca> then it won't be Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> then support should be in #lubuntu. they are experts on their release
<charlie-tca> me hopes it works for jozefk, though. He hates when the system isn't really useful.
<jozefk> :))
<jozefk> I want perfect system. like xubuntu for example
<jozefk> but it is freezing :(
<jozefk> same with KDE
<charlie-tca> I agree with that. It is not so good when it freezes.
<corno> zenrox:  thanks for sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  all done, made a world of difference. gone is alpha 3 without re-installation :)
<sernylan> Is there a way to determine what build options were used in compiling a package?
<sernylan> Er, not the package, but the binary contained therein.
<ericbutters> hi. i got freeze of xubuntu 11.04 after about 15 minutes. machine is intel centrino based laptop. any idea?
<jozefk> what is the graphic card?
<jozefk> I got the same thing
<ericbutters> need 5 minutes.. need to boot machine..
<ericbutters> jozefk graphic card is mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<rsajdok|away> j /#ayatana
<philippe> Hi all
<philippe> Any problems I should know about 11.04 before i upgrade here?
<ericbutters> philippe i get freeze after about 15min on my laptop
<charlie-tca> please read the release notes, at least. some people find their systems freeze often after natty
<ericbutters> charlie-tca ok i give a try
<philippe> ohhhhhh Freeze is not good. This is my production laptop
<charlie-tca> ericbutters: that was meant for philippe
<charlie-tca> I don't know if anything can be done about the freezing at this point.
<philippe> ericbutters What is your laptop spec?
<philippe> and do you get freezing using XFCE
<ericbutters> yes xfce
<ericbutters> intel centrino
<ericbutters> graphic card is mobile 915GM
<philippe> What is the freeze like?
<philippe> do the caps lock lights, numpad light start flashing ?
<philippe> Or does the screen become garbled?
<charlie-tca> or does it freeze when the screensaver is running?
<philippe> or the mouse freeze on the screen and you have to hard shutdown the laptop?
<ericbutters> mouse is moving.. but no reaction to any request by mouse click.. if freeze came in chromium-browser- here mouse cursers remains as "click-on-link" icon
<ericbutters> .. but i need to hard shutdown laptop
<philippe> Oh right
<philippe> Doesn't sound graphic card related
<ericbutters> ah ok.. some idea?
<Unit193> The freeze seems to have been fixed before full release for me
<philippe> Not sure if I can help cos I haven't had that kind of freeze eric
<ericbutters> i installed release 11.04
<ericbutters> philippe ok :) thx anyway
<ericbutters> i think i go back to xubuntu 10.10 and install xfce4.8
<Drmgiver> So, I went Xubuntu in protest of Unity.... All I can say is I should have done this years ago.  Talk about FAST.
<corno> Drmgiver:  very yes :)
<Drmgiver> There are a few things I miss from GNOME.  A big one being able to rearrange application buttons on the task bar.  But I can deal with out them.
<Sysi> Drmgiver: that works in 11.04
<charlie-tca> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 158 kB, installed size 760 kB
<xubuntu879> hello
<xubuntu879> xfce needs aneasy way to move icons ni the bar.
<xubuntu879> ¿any interesant improves in ubuntu 11 for xubuntu distribution?
<Sysi> xubuntu 11.04 has easy way for that
<Sysi> right click → move
<xubuntu879> Sysi, I mean
<xubuntu879> drag and drop into the
<xubuntu879> applications menu for example to the main toolbar
<Sysi> drag'n drop from menu works too
<xubuntu879> and if keep control key, make a copy.
<xubuntu879> not in my 10.04lts
<Sysi> in 11.04 it does
<xubuntu879> ok, Downloading now.
<xubuntu879> :)
<xubuntu879> is not a joke, i'll be back, i'm in the middle of installation of 10.04 :)
<xubuntu879> bye
<DeM0nFiRe> Is the x86_64 xubuntu multilib or pure 64 bit?
<Sysi> same as ubuntu, all 64
<Sysi> you can run 32bit apps if needed, but everything OSS is available 64bit
<DeM0nFiRe> Well
<DeM0nFiRe> I am actually doing a CLFS
<DeM0nFiRe> So I am just wondering if I will be able to chroot a multilib CLFS from 64 bit xubuntu
<Sysi> natty, i can't get terminal to open links in chromium
<Sysi> i set it as default, what else should i check?
<xubuntu670> Here again, now with ubuntu 11.04 :) looks better
<KM0201> xubuntu670: congrats
<xubuntu670> jajaj thankyou, still installing
<KM0201> xubuntu670: don't count your chickens befoer their hatched..lol
<xubuntu670> will see if I can move and drag & drop and copy items between the topbar and menus
<xubuntu670> jajaj
<xubuntu670> ok
<xubuntu670> Amazing xubuntu, i was always with default gnome based ubuntu... bug for run eclipse and other software, always loose a lot user
<xubuntu670> time, xfce is just faster. i guess
<xubuntu670> the memory compsuntion will be the same.
<xubuntu670> let see.
<KM0201> xubuntu670: i kinda "put off" changing to xfce.. it wasn't tat i didn't like it (i had a little experience with it back w/ xfce 3)..
<KM0201> it was just i was so used to gnome.. unfortunately, my laptop isn't getting any younger.. and Unity just made things very slow.. and it looks like Gnome 3 is gonna be pretty similar to Unity.. this isn't the fault of ubuntu, just a cold reality my laptop faces, so i decided it was time to go give xfce or lxde a try again
<KM0201> and having been using it af ew days, i'm really happy w/ xfce
<KM0201> i just wish there was a friggin menu editor
<KM0201> that drives me crazy
<xubuntu670> ok
<xubuntu670> will see this new 11.04 how play
<KM0201> you'll be pretty happy with it if you're fond of Gnome 2, or if you have no linux experience at all w/ the other GUI's
<KM0201> or if you jsut like something that is between bare naked (openbox and flux) and "all pretty like" (gnome and kde)
<xubuntu670> and what about memory
<xubuntu670> gnome 2 was arround 200mb
<xubuntu670> and click time response sucks
<xubuntu670> a little bit
<KM0201> xfce will be easier on memory.. i'm sure of that.. one thing i found though, was disabling compositing, REALLY made a difference
<xubuntu670> ok, its a vmware machine, composite is avoidable :)
<xubuntu670> ill do in that way
<KM0201> i honestly didn't even know xfce had compositing, and i saw it did.. and i disabled it.. and honestly, i've noticed very little difference in how my laptop "works"(everything still looks the same), and it is definitely more responjsive.
<KM0201> why ar eyou putting it in vmware?(just curious)
<xubuntu670> I'm creating a course of ZK framework, some exercices
<KM0201> ic
<xubuntu670> and the environment has to be cost free
<xubuntu670> xubuntu seams to be ideal
<xubuntu670> ok, now im restarting
<KM0201> sounds like it.;
<xubuntu670> installation finished.
<KM0201> do you have any linux experience?
<xubuntu670> something :)
<xubuntu670> non desktop
<xubuntu670> always server
<Sysi> KM0201: i have never notices xfce compositing affecting anything :o
<xubuntu670> aix, redhat, debian, solaris.
<Sysi> *noticed
<KM0201> Sysi: i only noticed it, cuz i watched my cpu, and notice it would go to points where it got fairly high.
<xubuntu670> I'll back when this restart- i'll try to use my nick franciscoferri
<xubuntu670> thanks bye
<KM0201> nothing huge.. just.. strange... so while looking through windows tweaks, i saw the compositing option
<Sysi> KM0201: i don't and i have atom n270 ans cpugraph in panel
<KM0201> and honestly since then, even while watching a movie or using skype... my cpu hasn't went over 35-40%
<Sysi> but yeah i think it can cause little difference
<Sysi> natty says: aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libsigc-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KM0201> like i said, it was enough i noticed how the desktop responded w/o compositing, vs with.... that i noticed it
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i also love parole media player..lol
<KM0201> i'd never used that on Gnome... very slick
<Sysi> i installed ia32-libs that provides it, everything aptitude recommends and rebooted
<KM0201> it's taken VLC's place as my fav
<Sysi> i like GUI of gnome-mplayer
<Sysi> but i need my aptitude, apt sucks
<KM0201> i always use apt-get...
<KM0201> only thing about parole media player,l is i wish it had a way to "hide controls"..
<KM0201> its either Full screen w/o controls, or a window w/ controls
<franciscoferri> still alive :)
<franciscoferri> installation finished
<franciscoferri> drag & drop working
<KM0201> good
<franciscoferri> working very fast
<franciscoferri> confortable
<maverick> is emerald not working in 11.04, im getting a segfault...
<KM0201> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<KM0201> maverick: emerald has been obsolte for a while.
<maverick> so basically i cannot use compiz on xubuntu?
<KM0201> maverick: i don't know why you couldn't.. but it makes no sense to me
<KM0201> you'd have to install ccsm
<maverick> km0201: xfwm4 works with compiz?
<KM0201> maverick: i don't know why it wouldn't (maybe i'm missing something)
<maverick> km0201: i'll try a few things out and let you know, thanks for now :)
<drc> It was discussed here earlier today and I think it was decided that the two were mutually exclusive.
<KM0201> drc: it doesn't make sense to me, but i imagine you could get i tto work
<KM0201> now i'm getting tempted to try it
<drc> KM0201: I wasn't paying attention to the decussion, but I remember the ending....
<KM0201> drc: so they said it couldn't be done?
<drc> "They" said "they" couldn't...ask charlie-tca the next time you see him.
<drc> I was busy playing with a new 64bit install, so I wasn't really paying close attention.
<Sysi> xfwm4 doesn't work with compiz, but there is some other than emerald for drawing decorations too
<Sysi> gtk-window-decorator iirc
<KM0201> Sysi: yeah, i was just realizing ccsm doesn't work.. :)
<KM0201> for the better.. apt-get remove now..lol
<Sysi> pain to remove synaptic with apt-get
<KM0201> why would i remove synaptic?
<Sysi> for not needing it?
<KM0201> it shouldn't be that difficult to remove to be truthful
<Sysi> for some reason it wants to install half of kde when doing that, when i added apport-gtk, ubufox  xul-ext-ubufox it worked as should
<KM0201> oh... you wanna install the aptitude GUI..
<KM0201> yeah, it'll wanna install a bunch o KDE stuff w/ that
<Sysi> well i'll end up with almost entire kde and gnome.. but still
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> why not just use synaptic/apt-get?  i mean, there's not really that much difference between apt-get and aptitude
<Sysi> big enough, and i'm using apt-get because aptitude doesn't work
<KM0201> ic
<knome> Sysi, you're such a nitpicking crybaby
<knome> ;)=
<DeM0nFiRe> What's the = is that a wierd beard?
<Sysi> i'll file a bug if that won't fix itself, working on beta-installed natty machine
<knome> yes, it's my beard
<DeM0nFiRe> Your beard is weird
<knome> Sysi, i vaguely remember somebody explaining why apt-get is recommended/should be preferred over aptitude in ubuntu, but that's all about i can remember.
<surreal7z> hi, is there a way in new xubuntu 11.04 to put panel always in back of everything else, without auto-hide?
<Sysi> debian is going the same way, for dear lord WHY
<surreal7z> the thing is... i have added some launchers on my panel... only text.. with alpha 0... and they look extra, but only if I could set it always in background or something like that
<KM0201> Sysi: is there an "easy" way to edit the xfce menu? (similar to alacarte)
<knome> KM0201, in natty, alacarte should work afaik...
<KM0201> knome: really?
<knome> yeah.
<maverick> km0201: i guess compiz starts, but there is no window decorator as there is no emerald, it shows kde4-window-decorator: Could not enable decorations on display ":0.0"
<KM0201> maverick: yeah, i installed and tried it myself..lol
<maverick> km0201: so no way for now to get compiz running?
<KM0201> maverick: apparently not..
<maverick> km0201: awesome, im not the only one then :D
<KM0201> knome: when i try to install alacarte, it wnts to install a TON of stuff (looks like the entire Gnome GUI)
<knome> KM0201, any menu editor should work, really
<KM0201> knome: i dunno, cuz xfce's menu seems to be based on a text file
<Sysi> i think compiz on natty is bugsy
<KM0201> Sysi: i didn't have to many probs w/ it (that was related to compiz anyway)
<KM0201> knome: this is everything it wants to install..lol  http://pastebin.com/9mcWaaaj
<surreal7z> emerald is not working, compiz is... alacarte is trash, can't edit seperators and some part of menus... so by hand...
<KM0201> like i said, from the looks o it, it wants to install the entire gnome desktop
<KM0201> surreal7z: you got compiz working on xfce?..
<surreal7z> and that also :D
<KM0201> lol
<maverick> surreal7z: you got window borders on compiz?
<surreal7z> compiz is working on my 11.04 but emerald is not and emerald is for borders
<surreal7z> bug has been reported
<maverick> surreal7z: how is it usable if there are no borders?
<surreal7z> it's not... but i'm just saying :D
<KM0201> isn't emerald obsolete?
<Sysi> what do you do with borders?
<KM0201> i didn't even think it was around anymore
<surreal7z> so, what other should we use?
<Sysi> http://wiki.compiz.org/Decorators/GTKWindowDecorator
<maverick> i like the wobbly stuff with the borders :D
<Sysi> that works when dragging with alt too :P
<KM0201> Sysi: that looks like it requires gconf-editor, which is not installed by default on xfce..
<knome> oh well
<knome> need to sleep
<knome> see you later
<knome> KM0201, good luck with the menu editing ;)
<KM0201> knome: i'll get it eventually..
<Sysi> tlak about lag? :D
<KM0201> i knhow how to do it.. i just want an easy, lazy, GUI way to do it... :)
<KM0201> lol Sysi
<Sysi> i'd need some sleep too (same time zone)
<seniseni> hello, im new on xubuntu.. what is a bottom panel on screenshot?
<surreal7z> what screenshot
<bin_bash> what?
<seniseni> http://xubuntu.org/
<seniseni> "XUbuntu 11.04 is onw available!" and screenshot.. what is on the bottom?
<Unit193> The panel on the bottom is a launcher
<DeM0nFiRe> You can remove that right? :P
<surreal7z> jep, it looks great, you can even make it transparent
<surreal7z> sure
<seniseni> it can be used without xfce?
<bin_bash> yeah it's just a panel
<DeM0nFiRe> Coo
<DeM0nFiRe> Cool*
<surreal7z> BUT how to make it only on background, not always on top, was my question :D
<surreal7z> I made it... Alpha 0 and text launchers, they look amazing but the panel is always on top :(
<bin_bash> you should select auto-hide panel
<surreal7z> yes... but it is transaparent... it just blends with background, it's such a shame to put it on auto-hide :p
<DeM0nFiRe> surreal7z: So you want icons on the desktop to launch things?
<DeM0nFiRe> You can put those on the desktop already :)
<surreal7z> not icons... text
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh :P
<surreal7z> it simply looks amazing... but I want to get rid of auto-hide
<bin_bash> So I have a command in /usr/bin/ and then when I try to execute it, it says command not found
<maverick> right click on the panel, properties, disable autohide
<bin_bash> It worked in 10.04
<maverick> i mean, panel, panel preferences
<surreal7z> sure thing, but then I can't put windows such as browser to full screen
<surreal7z> panel stays
<maverick> yeah, i noticed
<maverick> no idea
<surreal7z> but, alpha 0, on panel preferences is great
<bin_bash> where is the sudoers file kept
<KM0201> is there a way to look and see what is taing up the most disk space?
<bin_bash> KM0201: guess wat
<KM0201> ?
<bin_bash> I got that keyboard script to work
<bin_bash> I forgot to chmod +x it
<KM0201> cool
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> thats important
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> -.-
<KM0201> cuz it has to be executable
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> i was like "WHY ISN'T THIS EXECUTING"
<bin_bash> "oh... i didn't make it executable"
<bin_bash> okay, now i need to add it to the sudoers file
<bin_bash> where is that
<Unit193> KM0201: du -h (not very useful)
<KM0201> honestly, i'm not sure.. i was just trying to think.
<KM0201> Unit193: lol, du -h    i'm guessing when that command was written, someone was in a joking mood.
<Unit193> /etc/ is sudoers
<bin_bash> thanks
<KM0201> dang, you gotta be root just to view it
<KM0201> Unit193: is there a good, GUI search tool for xfce?
<bin_bash> KM0201: yeah it's called catfish
<Unit193> KM0201: I just use locate (after sudo updatedb)
<KM0201> oh ok, locate isn't bad... i'll check catfish
<Unit193> catfish is preinstalled
<xubuntu768> chating and installing xubuntu... impressive so far
<DeM0nFiRe> lol
<DeM0nFiRe> LiveCD?
<xubuntu768> from usb
<Unit193> xubuntu768: And all at the same time!
<xubuntu768> so awesome
<xubuntu768> sry I am newbie
 * KM0201 would never have thought a search tool was named catfish
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> KM0201: added it to the sudoers file and I got the keys to work
<bin_bash> EFF YES
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh awesome Xubuntu has drivers for my wireless adapter already
<KM0201> bin_bash: well thats awesome
<bin_bash> Now all I need is the wireless driver LOL
<DeM0nFiRe> Ooh bother I have to actually go live so I can actually connect to a network
<KM0201> bin_bash: geez, can't you just be happy
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> Oh I'm happy. Thrilled, actually.
<KM0201> i thought you said the usb worked fine?
<bin_bash> Oh it does
<KM0201> or do you just not like taping it to your head to get a signal?
<surreal7z> well... I am pretty impressed with this Alpha thing on panels... can it be... maybe... to to the same with all applications not transparency but this Alpha thing xD
<bin_bash> but I have to remember to bring it everywhere
<bin_bash> Oh... one more thing I need... is to expose or tile the windows
<KM0201> yeah, thats how i am, cuz i hate using a touchpad, so if i take my netbook somewhere, i gotta remember my mouse.
<xubuntu768> very pleased with the top panel and hidden bottom panel with very clean default icons.
<surreal7z> put alpha 0 in panel preferences and.... its a bliss xD   I will never get over this Alpha thing
<KM0201> bin_bash: tile the windows...?
<KM0201> like automatically
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> Remember when we were workign with gnome
<bin_bash> and we finally found it in compiz
<bin_bash> like... show all the windows that are open
<KM0201> oh..
<KM0201> i know what you're talking about
<KM0201> i thinkj i saw something like that in xfce
<surreal7z> Item "Places" in panel puts opened pupmenu in top-left corner of screen everytime?
<KM0201> bin_bash: i'm not really sure if thats possible in xfce.. sicne it relies heavily on 3D
<surreal7z> Applications Menu is working as normal but Places isn't
<KM0201> Sysi: might know though
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> KM0201: where are the firefox plugins stored again?
<KM0201> bin_bash: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   i think
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bin_bash> where was it before/
<KM0201> there you go
<KM0201> bin_bash: it as under home, in /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<KM0201> hidden directory
<bin_bash> that's what i thought
<bin_bash> my friend just upgraded to nattyu
<KM0201> from 10.04?
<bin_bash> or 10.10 idr
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> not sure what i was thinking
<KM0201> well hopefully it was from 10.10.. not supposed to skip distros
<DeM0nFiRe> I am surprised xubuntu has the drivers for my wireless adapter already
<DeM0nFiRe> It's some cheap $10 USB thing I picked up lol
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: it's probably a ralink... the older ralink chipsets are in the kernel.. i've got one that works out of the box w/ 11.04
<DeM0nFiRe> INdeed it is ralink
<KM0201> yeah.. the new ralinks, aren't in the kernel(at least to my knowledge) but the older ones are.. and they actually work quite well
<KM0201> lot of USB wireless devices, are ralink... i mean a lot
<KM0201> why, i don't know.. but they are
<DeM0nFiRe> I nsawa couple other ones that were like $100
<DeM0nFiRe> I was like screw that
<DeM0nFiRe> Found this oe onoe amazon
<DeM0nFiRe> I thnk it was $11
<DeM0nFiRe> Sorry bad typing, on my netbook atm lol
<KM0201> sad thing is, i remember just af ew years ago, when getting a ralink device to work on Ubuntu, required a priest and an exorcism
<DeM0nFiRe> My desktop is installing xubuuntu!
<DeM0nFiRe> Well
<DeM0nFiRe> The ralink devices used o come with a possessed little girl, didn't they?
<DeM0nFiRe> to*
<KM0201> pea soup
<KM0201> :)
#xubuntu 2011-04-30
<qin> What Xfce using Natty, 4.6?
<PauseBazinga> hey dudes/dudettes, I have a multimonitor question:  I looked at Beta 2 recently and loved it, but there was no way to enable desktop spanning across 2 monitors without manually doing it via the command line.  Has this been changed or is the only option in the Display GUI still Cloned
<KM0201> qin: 4.8.0
<PauseBazinga> ?
<qin> KM0201: Good news.
<KM0201> PauseBazinga: whats your graphics chipset?
<PauseBazinga> ATI
<KM0201> ah.. no idea on ATI
<KM0201> i know w/ Nvidia, its easy
<PauseBazinga> well, I guess AMD now days
<PauseBazinga> it's easy anyway, just via xrandr CLI
<PauseBazinga> but it doesn't stick
<PauseBazinga> when you reboot
<KM0201> hmm, sudo?
<PauseBazinga> know how to make xrandr's default change?
<bin_bash> &make is for compiling right
<KM0201> cuz i know if i run nvidia-setting sw/o root.. the changes aren't saved
<KM0201> bin_bash: yes
<KM0201> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<PauseBazinga> hmm..not sure if I tried sudo
<bin_bash> so i'd cd into that folder
<bin_bash> and then do
<PauseBazinga> good point bro, I'll give that a go
<bin_bash> &make skippy-xd-0.5.0 ?
<KM0201> bin_bash: under most circumstances, you'd cd into the directory, then ./configure    let it look for its dependencies, and make sure you meet them
<bin_bash> ok
<KM0201> then ./make      then let that go(it usually takes a while)
<KM0201> oops
<KM0201> that should be "make" not ./make
<KM0201> then after that, you've got some options.. you can run sudo make install
<KM0201> which will instal the app
<KM0201> or
<bin_bash> it says there's no ./configure file
<PauseBazinga> I've been in a bit of a cluster since Unity took over, searching high and low for a new distro.  Xubuntu is so comfortable after using Ubuntu for so long.  I'm on Kubuntu right now and it's okay but...meh...
<bin_bash> kde is scheise anyway
<bin_bash> xfce for the win
<KM0201> bin_bash: hmm, well thast strange.. then you'd probably just need make and make install, would be my guess
<PauseBazinga> KDE's purdy, but I'm mostly just not used to the applications.
<PauseBazinga> that and it's kind of too fancy for my blood
<bin_bash> weird
<bin_bash> no such file or directory
<PauseBazinga> but I was able to confirm that Pithos works on KDE, that's a plus.  Anyone know if Pithos works in Xubuntu?  It's a Gnome-based program
<KM0201> bin_bash: you sure your'e cd'd into the right directory?
<bin_bash> it's not ./make
<bin_bash> it's just make
<bin_bash> but this happened
<bin_bash> skippy.h:23:22: fatal error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<bin_bash> compilation terminated.
<DeM0nFiRe> lmao
<DeM0nFiRe> "Connection Established: [Don't show this message again] [Don't show this messae again]
<KM0201> bin_bash: yeah, i pointed out above it was just make, not ./make
<KM0201> it wsa a typo.. scroll up.. :)
<bin_bash> i missed it :P
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> no idea what the compilation terminated means thoug
<bin_bash> it means it didn't compile
<KM0201> well duh
<zenrox> bin_bash, it means i needs the X11 dev libs
<bin_bash> yeah i know
<zenrox> ok
<zenrox> just maken shure
<bin_bash> except i have that
<KM0201> so did you get it compiled?
<DeM0nFiRe> Hahah I picked a bad day to be doing this
<DeM0nFiRe> The repos are throttled lol
<bin_bash> KM0201: not yet
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: it's always really bad right at the beginning of a new release
<KM0201> bin_bash: what are you trying to compile?
<DeM0nFiRe> KM0201: Yeah :P
<abr> did anyone consider EASE for the default presentation app?
<bin_bash> KM0201: skippy
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: done thing you can do, is in synaptic, do a search for the "best server".. rather than being hooked to main server...
<DeM0nFiRe> Ok
<abr> mmm
<KM0201> bin_bash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30510
<surreal7z> with what window decorator can I replace emerald with compiz?, because emerald is not working in 11.04
<KM0201> not sure what version you're compiling (probably newer than that one).. but that might help
<bin_bash> oh thanks
<bin_bash> yeah
<KM0201> surreal7z: i'm curious why you keep trying to get emerald working.. its not surprising that it doesn't work, because it is obsolete
<KM0201> bin_bash: this looks even easier  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Skippy
<surreal7z> YES, bit with what decorator can I replace it xD
<surreal7z> that was my question
<surreal7z> xfwm4 replaces all compiz... I just need a window decorator to work with compiz :)
<FreeFull> So I upgraded to Xubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> FreeFull: ok, how did it go?
<FreeFull> Is there any way to get rid of those ugly resize things in the bottom right corners of windows?
<FreeFull> The upgrading went fine
<FreeFull> They make terminals look ugly
<surreal7z> gtk-window-decorator works
<FreeFull> Why would I use that instead of xfwm4
<FreeFull> Also, I'd need to install and use compiz, no?
<surreal7z> uf... that was not meant for you
<FreeFull> Oh, nevemindthen
<FreeFull> The corners show up even if xfwm4 isn't running D:
<Dice-Man> hi people
<Dice-Man> what's the difference between a xubuntu session and xfce one ?
<drc> the menu, iirc
<Dice-Man> any differences about lightness ?
<drc> That' all I remember...but I didn't spend much time in the xfce session
<DeM0nFiRe> I like how mount talks to me in the first person
<DeM0nFiRe> "You didn't specify a filesystem type. I will try type ext4"
<DeM0nFiRe> You do that mount
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey guys, how can I get xubuntu to stop with the black popup thingy telling me silly things like downloads finished?
<KM0201> um.
<KM0201> probably a notification area plugin...
<well_laid_lawn> or in preferences in firefox
<KM0201> that could be to
<bin_bash> i'm gonna stop using a gui altogether
<bin_bash> lol
<KM0201> oh dear
<KM0201> why?
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> why not?
<bin_bash> lol u mad canonical?
<well_laid_lawn> canonical have a non-gui release
<bin_bash> rly
<bin_bash> KM0201: you still using skippy
<KM0201> bin_bash: not really.. why?
<bin_bash> i like it a lot
<KM0201> great
<KM0201> alt+tab though, was always fine w/ me.lol
<KM0201> well_laid_lawn: yes, canonical has a non-gui release, its a server install
<ball> Oh dear.
<ball> I just hosed Fork's PC by letting it try to upgrade itself to 11.4
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> why do you think it hosed it?
<ball> KM0201: How is that funny?
<KM0201> cuz i doubt its as bad as you think.. and who is fork?
<ball> Fork is my five-year-old daughter.
<KM0201> ball: ok, and how did the upgrade "hose it"
<ball> KM0201: The screen mode is different and we've lost the panels at top and bottom of the screen.
<KM0201> thats unity
<ball> KM0201: Unity is supposed to deprive her of all menu bars?
<KM0201> well, usually there's a menu when you nmove your mouse allth eway to the left
<ball> Is there a command to roll back to the previous release of Xubuntu?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<KM0201> oh wait
<KM0201> i forgot, you're using xubuntu, not ubuntu.. so unity is not the issue.
<KM0201> sounds like something went wrong in the upgrade.. what version of ubuntu were you using before?
<teepegg> I'm having trouble with my hard drive frequently spinning down, is anybody around?
<ball> KM0201: 10.11 ?
<KM0201> 10.10?
<ball> hello teepegg
<ball> KM0201: Sounds about right.
<KM0201> ..
<teepegg> let me check which version
<KM0201> i dunno ball
<KM0201> sounds like you've got an upgrade that went haywaire
<KM0201> *haywire
 * ball nods
<teepegg> I think it was 10.10
<ball> Not sure whether to install 11.4 or 10.10, now
<teepegg> also, the 32 bit version worked fine
<KM0201> ball: i'd clean install 11.04
<drc> KM0201: If you upgrade from xubuntu 10.10 (xfce 4.6.) to xubuntu 11.04 (xfce 4.8) there should have been a question about menus.  Maybe something went wrong here?
<KM0201> drc: yeah, i initially thought he was talking about *ubuntu*.. thats what i get for beig in multiple channels.. onjce i realized i was in xubuntu.. i corrected myself
<drc> teepegg: I'd look at your power manager settings
<ball> Unfortunately I have to take the cover off and hack a CD-ROM drive in every time I reinstall.
<drc> ball: no usb?
<teepegg> drc: the xfce power manager makes no mention of hard disk settings
<ball> drc: Not that I can boot from.
<drc> teepegg: I was really thinking of somewhere else that talks about spinning down hhd's, but I can't find it...wait a minute
<drohm> any of you guys run docky instead of the xfce4 panel?
<drohm> with 11.04...
<ball> Is there a Linux distribution made just for children?
<pleia2> there is qimo4kids and edubuntu
<Unit193> ball: Like Edubuntu?
<ball> That might work.
<ball> Is there a separate iso for that?
<drc> teepegg: Power Manager ON AC/Battery (both)...there is a setting to check "Spin Down hard Disks"
<pleia2> ball: yes, http://edubuntu.org/download
<ball> pleia2: Thanks.
<teepegg> drc: I don't see it, also it looks like I'm running xubuntu 9.10
<drc> teepegg: 9.10 ? Woah :)
<teepegg> drc: clicked "Help" in the Applications dropdown in xfce, and that's what it says
<teepegg> drc: I was pretty sure I downloaded 10.10...
<teepegg> drc: is there another way I can check this?
<drohm> does anyone know if DropBox works on xubuntu?
<teepegg> drc: /etc/issue says I'm running 10.10
<KM0201> teepegg: well, that would probably explain your issues.
<drc> teepegg: sorry, was afk (puppy)
<KM0201> teepegg: you can also lsb_release -a    that will show your version/release
<teepegg> KM0201: that also says 10.10
<KM0201> teepegg: then you're using 10.10
<KM0201> teepegg: whats the output of uname -r
<teepegg> 2.6.35-28-generic
<drc> teepegg: I have no idea about 10.10...I came from ubuntu to xubuntu in the beta satge
<KM0201> teepegg: i can't remember specifically,j but i think thats 10.10 as well, i know its not 9.10
<drc> He's on 10.10...
<teepegg> the power manager says nothing about spinning down hard disks in any of the tabs
<teepegg> I fixed the issue (temporarily) with hdparm -B254, but I didn't find the examples in hdparm.conf enlightening enough to make it permanent
<KM0201> teepegg: its on the "battery" botton
<teepegg> I have a checkbox for "Prefer power savings over performance"
<teepegg> And a slider for "Put the computer to sleep when inactive for:"
<teepegg> but nothing about hard disks
<ball> Hmm...
<teepegg> also, it does it on AC power as well
<drc> teepegg: must be a 11.04/4.8 addition then...sorry
<teepegg> I'll upgrade, then. Thanks.
<drc> teepegg: xfce 4.8 is much better than 4.6, which is why I finally broke down and installed xubuntu 11.04
<teepegg> drc: the only thing that bugs me is that the 32-bit version worked fine, but this problem is in the 64-bit version
<drc> huh....
<drc> I just installed the 64 bit 11.04 today (after a couple of weeks of the 32 bit)...so far, no problems (uses just a bit more RAM, but that's to be expected.
<oboedad55> hows everyone like 11.04?
<drc> oboedad55: Works for me
<oboedad55> cool
<oboedad55> installing it now
<oboedad55> unity and i didnt get along...
<drc> xfce 4.8 is great
<drc> oboedad55: That's why I'm here...not #ubuntu
<drc> Besides the fact that #ubuntu is so full of questions, one can't follow a single thread anyway :)
<oboedad55> ok, time to reboot
<oboedad55> lol
<KM0201> drc: you can.. you just gotta really pay attention in there, and if folks don't !tab, forget it
<drc> KM0201: Sometimes I exagerate for effect....but not by much.
<KM0201> :)
<drc> The screen scrolls so fast.....
<KM0201> drc: it does...
<KM0201> you gotta have a window appropriately sized to follow everything
<KM0201> here in #xubuntu, i ca have a fairly small window, and keep track of everything
<KM0201> not in #ubuntu
<drc> Well, Bedtime for Bonzo...laters all
<bin_bash> so in skype my camera is tweaking out
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> whats it doing
<bin_bash> like it looks normal for a bit
<bin_bash> but then it gets all distorted
<bin_bash> like a funhouse mirror
<KM0201> strange
<KM0201> what kinda camera is it?
<bin_bash> facetime hd camera
<bin_bash> it looks normal in cheese
<KM0201> have you went through the options in skype?
<bin_bash> lolwhat options
<bin_bash> rthere arent any for video
<KM0201> hmm, not really m uch in the "options" relating to the camera
<bin_bash> yh
<KM0201> rthere?   is that another internet meme?
<bin_bash> no it's a typo
<KM0201> or a typo?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> is the camera an internal camera on the macbook? i assume it is
<bin_bash> yes
<jgould> KM0201, what model MacBook?
<bin_bash> 8,1
<jgould> MBP?
<KM0201> bin_bash: how does lspci ( or maybe lsusb)... identify the camera?
<bin_bash> hold
<bin_bash> no
<KM0201> does lsusb? one of them has to
<jgould> Under the Mac OS the camera is a USB device
<bin_bash> no neither
<KM0201> hmm
<jgould> System profiler lists it as a USB Device, Let me get a live CD up on the MBP
<bin_bash> my head looks all stretched out
<bin_bash> like a conehead lol
<KM0201> lol
 * ball chuckles
<KM0201> jgould: yeah, so really, lsusb should show something
<bin_bash> skype was just using 143% of my cpu
<KM0201> lol
 * KM0201 <3's macs
<ball> I used to run some Macs
<ball> brb, sandwich
<jgould> I want to play with xubuntu on the Early '11 MBP with 8GB of ram XD
<jgould> ball, I'll take one too!
<bin_bash> jgould: good luck. heard 8gb ram didn twork well
<KM0201> jgould: i'm pretty sure hers is really new, but i think its one of the netbooks
<bin_bash> Netbooks?
<KM0201> didn't you say yours was onje of those mac netbooks?
<KM0201> or am i hallucinating?
<bin_bash> No
<bin_bash> Mac doesn't make a netbook
<bin_bash> the closest thing to a netbook is the 12" macbook air
<KM0201> oh i though they made like a mac mini o rsomethng?
<bin_bash> that's a desktop
<KM0201> geez
<KM0201> you can tell i don't hang out at the apple store
<KM0201> lol
<jgould> LOL
<bin_bash> i admit it. i used to be a total macfag
<jgould> I'm actually working on a Mac Mini running a 64 bit version of Natty
<bin_bash> I'm running the 32 bit version of natty
 * KM0201 is on a 6yr old acer laptop right now..lol
<jgould> I'm building a usbstick so I can liveboot into natty.
<bin_bash> ok
<ball> I almost bought a Mac mini once.
<ball> ...had a PowerPC one in the basket at Apple.com the day they announced the switch to Intel
<DeM0nFiRe> What happened to the system monitor thatused to come with xubuntu?
<jgould> This one was for my wife...
<bin_bash> I have an iMac G5
<bin_bash> I got it after the Intel machines came out
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: its still there
<bin_bash> My dad had about 10 intel iMacs at his office
<ball> I still sometimes think about the G4 tower.
<bin_bash> and they sent them all back for G5's
<ball> ...or an Xserve
<DeM0nFiRe> KM0201: Where?
<bin_bash> so he insisted i get a G5
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: right click panel, add to panel, system monitor?
<ball> I wish I had a panel :-)
<DeM0nFiRe> Not that
<DeM0nFiRe> The program that had the graphs for CPU and mem usage and stuff, it wasn't a panel thing
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: there's task manager, is that what you want?
<jgould> I wish I had a million dollars...
<DeM0nFiRe> No
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: thats system monitor (the graphcis)
<bin_bash> Why does my head look like a penis in this skype call
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: i'm sitting here looking at it.. i added it to my panel, 3 metering bars, cpu, mem, swap
<ball> If I had a million dollars, I'd drive the Trans-Canada highway.
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol
<KM0201> ball: gas prices are high, but i don't think you'd need a million bucks to do it
<DeM0nFiRe> KM0201: That isn't what I am talking about
<DeM0nFiRe> It's not a panel item
<DeM0nFiRe> It's a program
<ball> KM0201: A million dollars would mean I don't have to work for a while, freeing up the time required.
<DeM0nFiRe> it was in System -> System Monitr
<DeM0nFiRe> Monitor*
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: i dunno man
<jgould> hmm... My MacBook doesn't see the USB Stick... Let me burn a CD...
 * KM0201 laughs
<KM0201> bin_bash: its not just you.
<KM0201> jgould: bin needs a USB, and a CD, to boot a live CD..lol
<bin_bash> jgould: you have to use both simultaneously
<DeM0nFiRe> man this is lame
<DeM0nFiRe> KM0201: FYI it was gnome-system-monitor it's in the repo just doesn't come with xubntu anymore
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: i was gonna ask you if thats what it was
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: to be truthful, it doesn't even work w/ unity anymore
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah I went and looked it up in synaptics
<DeM0nFiRe> It's working for me right now
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: really?.. it's working in the gnome panel?
<KM0201> *xfce panel?
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, it's not attached to one of the like taskbar panels if that's what you mean
<KM0201> thats what i mean
<jgould> I wonder if I could cut down on machines and just run the server with a GUI and use it like a workstation... Do a clean install of Xubuntu and install my server packages...
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, I don't want that anyway
<DeM0nFiRe> I wanted it in a window
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> i like it docked in a panel
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah well I got enough of a headache as it is without trying to see 8 different CPUs on a 24 x 48 pixel box
<KM0201> lol
<jgould> Anyone see any issues with using Xubuntu as a server?
<DeM0nFiRe> Well it has a lot of extra stuff you don't need
<jgould> as well as a workstation
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, if you try to do both in one machine, it won't be the best it can be for either, but it'll work
<jgould> Our server usually has a load of 0.0 0.0 0.0
<jgould> It more or less hands out files in the house.  that's it
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> use archlol
<KM0201> lol
 * KM0201 is getting tired, everything is funny
<KM0201> i thought turning on a little bit of ac/dc would wake me up
<KM0201> its not helping
<bin_bash> awww
<KM0201> i'm gonna go nanners when i go back to work
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> lolol
<bin_bash> my dog is cute
<KM0201> lol, well, thats better than an ugly dogs
<jgould> bin_bash, run sudo lsusb -v > lsusb.txt
<KM0201> does that need sudo?
<jgould> yes
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> guess it does
<bin_bash> no it doesnt
<KM0201> yes it does
<KM0201> otherwise, your last 3-4 lines will be "operating not permitted"
<jgould> My facetime camera is on Bus 001 Device 003 ID  05ac:8509
<jgould> Why I hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to the terminal to do that, I'm not sure
<KM0201> you could also install pastebinit, and pastebin it right from terminal
<bin_bash> goddamn it's like 9000 lines of text
<KM0201> bin_bash: thats why he said "lspci.txt" because that shold put it in in a text file in /home
<jgould> I can't see another way to get descriptions...
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> and what am i searching for
<KM0201> bin_bash: or like i said, install pastebinit and pastebin it right from terminal
<KM0201> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601135/
<KM0201> like that
<bin_bash> mehhh
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i like pastebinit, handy tool.
<bin_bash> http://pastie.org/private/cwvpjruaxdtzjzlirxnwgq
<jgould> Lines 1051-1586
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> read all those
<bin_bash> and what am i supposed to do with that information
<bin_bash> i mena seriously? you want me to read 535 lines of text?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty/
<MK``> ack
<KM0201> that says it works out of the box
<MK``> xchat annoying bug/feature
<bin_bash> oh it works
<bin_bash> but i look like a penis.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> lol, i have n idea why that tickled me
<Unit193> MK``: What's the feature?
<MK``> It interprets beep characters people send to you. Very annoying
<MK``> ""
<KM0201> bin_bash: dry this....   sudo dv4lstart skype
<bin_bash> why
<KM0201> actually, that shouldn't need sudo
<KM0201> now that i think sudo.
<KM0201> cuz.. its supposed to use v4l(video4linux) codecs for the camera that way
<KM0201> if i read it correctl
<bin_bash> hm
<jgould> Wireless won't work on the 8,1's under Natty...
<KM0201> you might get an error.
<bin_bash> jgould: no there's no driver
<KM0201> ok
<jgould> Not yet
<bin_bash> not for a while
<KM0201> bin_bash: you might have to install dv4l before that will work
<bin_bash> ok i installe it
<KM0201> !info dv4l
<ubottu> dv4l (source: dv4l): Redirect V4L API to access a camcorder from a V4L program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-3 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bin_bash> jgould: wireless won't work on the 8,1's at all
<KM0201> bin_bash: now try running dv4l skype (or whatever i said before)
<bin_bash> all it does it start skype
<bin_bash> i;m alrwady in skype
<KM0201> bin_bash: thats what its supposed to do.
<KM0201> close skype...
<bin_bash> meh i'll do it lter
<KM0201> and restart it.... w/ dv4lstart skype  that *should hopefully* direct your camera to use v4l
<KM0201> i'm getting the urge to watch coneheads
<bin_bash> are you high
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> now what would make you think that?
<bin_bash> Because that's a great stoner film
<KM0201> i never knew that ..
<bin_bash> watch it high
<bin_bash> it's great
<KM0201> i've never done drugs, never had so much as a sip of alcohol, or smoked a cig.. so.. i don't think i'll be watching it high.
<bin_bash> omg that's so sad!
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> not really.
<jgould> I'm with you, KM0201, except I have drank, just very infrequently...
<bin_bash> Wow... I'm like... I total drug-head in comparison
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> do we need an intervention?
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> I do less drugs than my mom I think
<KM0201> na, it's just something i decided very young i was never gonna mess w/, and frankly, thats wy i've never so much as touched any of it
<bin_bash> That's cool I guess
<bin_bash> Are you against sex too
<KM0201> lol, no
<KM0201> it's not really that i'm "against" drugs, alcohol, etc..
<bin_bash> cuz if you were, then you'd need an itnervention
<KM0201> i mean, to really truthful, under most circumstances, if you wanna do drugs, i think thats your business, so long as you're not endangering others.
<KM0201> same w/ booze
<bin_bash> cool
<KM0201> but.. again, just.. when i hear stories at work from various people, who were probably pretty good guys on the street, and they end up there and their story starts, "Well, I was drunk..." or.. "Well, I was stoned..."  just kinda reaffirms my opinion that i don't want anything to do w/ it
<MK``> what drugs are we talking about
<bin_bash> I only got arrested once
<bin_bash> and I wasn't on drugs
<DeM0nFiRe> I only got arrested once yesterday
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> now thats good.
<DeM0nFiRe> I don't remember whether I was on drugs
<KM0201> before i transferred to the state system, i worked in a very large, county jail.
<KM0201> and this guy, he was a drnk
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> i didn't know xubuntu had an offtopic
<bazhang> it does.
<DeM0nFiRe> KM0201: So you were talking about this Xubuntu user who was drunk
<DeM0nFiRe> Just kidding :P
<KM0201> lol
<bazhang> DeM0nFiRe, lets move on
<DeM0nFiRe> lol, I was just being a jerk :P
<KM0201> DeM0nFiRe: join off topic and i'll tell you
<KM0201> MK``: what was your xchat bug? ( i saw you mention it)
<jgould> helps when you type on the right keyboard
<MK``> <MK``> It interprets beep characters people send to you
<bin_bash> what is a beep character
<MK``> unicode character 7, ""
<MK``> the 'bell' control character :P
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> what is a unijcode character?
<MK``> u0007
<KM0201> u0007
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> i guess i jsut dont get it.
<bin_bash> MK``: and whats the problem
<MK``> Well it can be used to spam noises, is all
<bin_bash> hmmm
<MK``> there is a setting to turn it off :D
<bin_bash> I was looking for that lol
<MK``> it's /set input_filter_beep off
<MK``> er
<MK``> on
<KM0201> well there you go
<corno> what would be the best graphical partition editor to use in Xubuntu?
<DeM0nFiRe> corno: I just use gparted
<KM0201> yup
<jgould> Any one else having an issue with using backspace to go back in firefox/chrome?
<corno> DeM0nFiRe, i just installed it, works like a charm yes, tx
<DeM0nFiRe> No problem
<KM0201> later folks, bed time
<MK``> night
<DeM0nFiRe> Now can someone tell me why Xubuntu changes the bios clock?
<Sysi> DeM0nFiRe: afaik it can't
<DeM0nFiRe> Sysi: It does
<DeM0nFiRe> It sets the BIOS clock to GMT and then adjusts the OS time through software
<Sysi> it didn't work like that for me, it just adjusted OS in the basis of bios-time
<DeM0nFiRe> That's not the default behavior of the 11.04 install
<Sysi> well my HW is always utc so hard to tell
<DeM0nFiRe> Well if your had your BIOS set to UTC/GMT it wouldn;t need to change it to UTC, now would it :P
<Sysi> can't remember.. every os uses internet time so i never even know what HW is running
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, it checks the time from the internet when you install, but it doesn't necessarily sync again after that
<Sysi> it should
<DeM0nFiRe> Ehh, I disagree
<DeM0nFiRe> I think it's a PITA when that happens
<DeM0nFiRe> Especially when I have 3+ different OSes on one machine
<Sysi> i don't need that many :P
<DeM0nFiRe> Each one having a different way of handling timezones
<Sysi> everything should work with UTC-hw-clock
<DeM0nFiRe> I disagree
<Sysi> what doesn't?
<DeM0nFiRe> On a small scale system (i.e. one computer) it's easier to sync to local time
<Sysi> may be
<DeM0nFiRe> (Windows sets the bios clock to local time when you install and doesn't do it again unless youo ask it to)
<DeM0nFiRe> you*
<Sysi> it still should work with utc-clock
<DeM0nFiRe> Except it is synced with local time, so when you set it to UTC time, it doesn't adjust for timezone
<Sysi> bad windows
<DeM0nFiRe> I disagree
<DeM0nFiRe> bad *nix
<DeM0nFiRe> syncing to UTC makes more sense on large scale systems or systems that are accessed from multiple timezones
<Sysi> settings clock may be bad but not being able to adapt to it definitely is
<Sysi> isn't there option to not set it to UTC on installation?
<Sysi> i can't remember since linux just works and i didn't note when i installed natty
<DeM0nFiRe> lol linux just works and windows doesn't?
<Sysi> depends, if i liked windows usability i'd propably use it
<DeM0nFiRe> Linux defaults to one thing, windows defaults to another. I think what windows defaults to makes more sense because rather than having 3 different OSes have the same offset, having no offset is easier
<Sysi> that "default" is just one tap in installer
<DeM0nFiRe> I don't think you can change it in the installer
<DeM0nFiRe> Without setting your own timezone to UTC
<DeM0nFiRe> You should be able to change that behavior after install
<Sysi> i'm not sure about that in natty
<Sysi> you are?
<DeM0nFiRe> But *buntu is crazy so who knows if you can in buntu :P
<Sysi> i think i need to check my windows after installin natty
<musaraigne> hi there
<musaraigne> I think I could use a little help :)
<Sysi> pop a question and somebody with a knowledge ansvers
<musaraigne> running latest xubuntu, I have emerald and compiz installed, but when I switch to compiz, no borders on my windows. If trying to force emerald by using the --replace command, I get a segmentation error message in my terminal.
<musaraigne> other effects in compiz seem to work, if it's any indication.
<Sysi> emerald is deprecated. try gtk-window-decorator or something else
<musaraigne> ok, where do I get this one?
<Sysi> i don't actually know, i guess it should be in repositories
<musaraigne> terminal, oh wait
<musaraigne> it's there
<musaraigne> apparently listed in my compiz icon so I assume it's there**
<musaraigne> it's selected
<musaraigne> but if I put compiz in charge, my windows border are still gone
<Sysi> you could try setting to use it in compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sysi> maybe be compiz is just broken because of unity
<Sysi> or if it's fixable, i don't know
<musaraigne> I don't think I have unity?
<Sysi> unity uses compiz so it has maybe been modified "broken"
<musaraigne> for all I know I have xfwm4 only... I see no hints of the Unity
<Sysi> it's still same compiz
<Sysi> in unity you do have window borders, bu i don't know what's used for drawing them
<musaraigne> hmmm
<musaraigne> I do suppose that if I install gnome completely in this, xubuntu will badly slow down?
<Sysi> err.. why would it
<Sysi> but it shouldn't help, since it's just compiz config problem
<musaraigne> bbl probably
<musaraigne> thanks for the help :)
<musaraigne> ohhkay back
<musaraigne> here's another one
<musaraigne> I installed W32 codecs from medibuntu, as well as libdvdcss2
<musaraigne> still, when inserting an encrypted movie dvd, I get told it's encrypted and that it can't be played.
<musaraigne> always worked onother distros...
<Eric_Herman> gave up on latest ubuntu UI, trying Xfce
<Eric_Herman> okay about to reboot to xubuntu ....
<xubuntu405> greetings!
<kurtul> someone installed xubuntu on emachines (1gb ram) netbook? is it good on it (smooth)?
<xubuntu> hello..
<theholder> ok ever since i upgraded to 11.04 my machine randomly freezes
<Unit193> theholder: Do you have all updates?
<theholder> yes
<Unit193> I don't happen to know how to fix that issue. I would wait for another person
<KM0201> did you figure out your webcam problem?
<KM0201> bin_bash: you know what i just realized, skippy only searches 1 workspace
<slow-hand> good day
<slow-hand> how you doing?
<Souperman> quite nice young fellow, how about you?
<slow-hand> fine too
<slow-hand> thanks
<slow-hand> Souperman... i'm seriously interested in move from ubuntu to xubuntu...
<Souperman> :D you should
<slow-hand> i know, ha...   but...
<slow-hand> do you know how install compiz in xubuntu 11.04?
<slow-hand> i can't live with out the effects, ha ha ha
<slow-hand> and i'm interested in helping to do something too...
<slow-hand> but i know i must take it easy
<Souperman> tho i might be biased toward xfce, you see back in the day i had a computer, a pentium II computer, and it wont boot whit gnome or kde, so one day i found xfce and i could leave behind windows :D
<slow-hand> yeah...  it's great
<Souperman> oh im sure you just sudo apt-get install compiz or something like that, lemme find out
<Sysi> compiz seems to be a bit diffucult with natty
<Sysi> i used kwin at some point
<slow-hand> kwin?
<Sysi> kde window manager
<slow-hand> :o
<Sysi> nice effects and pretty easy to set up
<slow-hand> the, is it true compiz is movin to kde?
<Sysi> installs half of kde of course but worked well
<Sysi> what? compiz has nothing to do with kde
<slow-hand> no??
<slow-hand> maybe i dont' understood that thing i read
<slow-hand> ok...
<slow-hand> do you know about a howto or something?
<Souperman> slow-hand, have you read this?: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/compiz-based-unity-ppa-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<Sysi> but that's about unity
<slow-hand> no, i haven't
<hobbsc> speaking of switching, i just installed xubuntu for the first time since 8 or 9.  really enjoying it so far
<slow-hand> yeah, is nice
<Souperman> :D
<slow-hand> but i really need the effects
<hobbsc> unity kept crapping out on this underpowered machine, i may end up putting xubuntu on my laptop as well, even though it handles unity just fine
<Sysi> !info kde-window-manager
<ubottu> kde-window-manager (source: kdebase-workspace): the K window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2a-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 1631 kB, installed size 6684 kB
<hobbsc> pidgin was an interesting choice, any reason why they didn't go with empathy?
<Souperman> im on 10.04 reinstalled it last week after a serious mbr event where i lost all my previous systems, only had a 10.04 dvd sitting there so i installed it, so nice, so nice
<slow-hand> nice
<slow-hand> i want natty cause of the kernel
<Souperman> slow-hand, http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3102
<slow-hand> so, i can install kwin
<Souperman> is on spañish but the coding should be understable
<Sysi> if i wanted effects on xubuntu natty, i'd install kwin and then set it from systemsettings
<slow-hand> he, well, i'm a spanish speaker...
<Souperman> :D yo tambien
<slow-hand> ja ja ja
<slow-hand> magnífico
 * Souperman choca los cinco con slow-hand 
<Sysi> i think nobody has managed to get window borders with compiz on natty
<slow-hand> ups, cómo haces eso??
<Sysi> english please.
<slow-hand> ok
<slow-hand> that's the problem i had
<Sysi> installing it is very easy but that issue with borders is quite big
<slow-hand> i know
<Sysi> did you try only emerald?
<slow-hand> they disappear
<slow-hand> only emerald?
<Sysi> well, kwin should work
<Sysi> did you try anything to get the borders?
<slow-hand> yeah
<slow-hand> but only graphical things
<slow-hand> i mean, from the graphical tools
<slow-hand> i didn't had time to try so much
<slow-hand> so i installed ubuntu
<slow-hand> i got done my thihgs to do, so now i want to try again
<slow-hand> sorry for the insistance, then...
<slow-hand> i install xubuntu... then install kwin
<slow-hand> configure kwin as the window manager...
<slow-hand> then install compiz??
<Sysi> no
<Sysi> kwin includes effects
<slow-hand> oooh...
<slow-hand> what effects does it includes?
<Sysi> lots of them, can't remember list
<slow-hand> expo??
<Sysi> of course
<slow-hand> or, the desktop wall..
<slow-hand> yeah
<slow-hand> that's what i need
<Sysi> it's nice but i've learned to live without
<Souperman> :D
<Sysi> or well, i can't find good trigger for it
<slow-hand> yeah... maybe it is a fad... but i like it
<slow-hand> well...  i'll try a clean installation of xubuntu
<Sysi> why not just xubuntu-desktop
<Souperman> i have the compiz installed in this machine, but i don't really care to activate it XD i've deleted all the secondary desktops and only have one so its kinda useless for me
<slow-hand> well, i do need them...
<slow-hand> about 9 of them
<slow-hand> so i need the expo effect
<slow-hand> that accelerates the things for me
<slow-hand> and...  the xubuntu-desktop mixes the applications, doesn't it?
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Souperman> D: where is the burning application
<Souperman> oh found it is brasero, my bad
<slow-hand> brasero??
<slow-hand> xfburn, no??
<Sysi> brasero is default on lucid iirc
<slow-hand> oohhh
<slow-hand> ok
<Sysi> xfburn is better :P
<slow-hand> well guys, i'll back...
<slow-hand> nice channel
<Souperman> ;)
<slow-hand> you really help people...
<slow-hand> that's nice
<slow-hand> does somebody has another suggestion to the desktop effects?
<Souperman> :D what else would we be doing here, bothering people who come asking for help? if one does not want to help one shouldnt be on a help irc channel
<slow-hand> yeah...  but i've had bad experiences
<Souperman> me too... thats why i try to help. And no, not from me slow-hand i'm more than a n00b on linux stuff most of the time
<zenrox> slow-hand, compiz is prety much the defacto for desktop effects
<Souperman> zenrox, he was trying to know how to install compiz on 11.04
<slow-hand> zenrox, i agree.. but with compiz the window borders disappears
<Souperman> slow-hand, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KWin , it looks pretty well
<slow-hand> nice...  i'll try it....
<slow-hand> lot of effects
 * drc has decided to create a ne *buntu...it'll do <nothing> but will have every effect known to man...he'll call it artsy-fartsy-buntu.
<slow-hand> ha
<Sysi> and then canonical shoots it down with name copyrights
<drc> Well, then I'll call it Linux Mintsy?
<slow-hand> or drc-buntu
<drc> nah...I'm not egotistical
<slow-hand> good point
<drc> I don't need to spend millions to go into space.
<slow-hand> does emerald should work with xfce?
<Souperman> drc, we are on space rigth now, dont you know that?
<Sysi> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<drc> <sing>We live on a big blue ball, and I never do think we will fall </sing>
<slow-hand> ok, kwin wil be then
<slow-hand> ok guys, i'll be back
<slow-hand> thanks a lot
<likemindead> Everyone loving Xubuntu 11.04?
<Sysi> ♥
<zenrox> yep
<Souperman> using 10.04 :(
<Souperman> i dont feel like upgrading, that had never gone well
<ochosi> is anyone else here experiencing troubles with the systray?
<Souperman> even worst i should upgrade to 10.10 and then to 11.04, no thank you, 10.04 works flawlessly
<likemindead> There's nothing like a nice, fresh install. I just have a separate /home anyhow.
<Galok> downloaded iso, but haven't got a blank CD :-) so spent all day figuring out how to get around the 'Read me not found' error in order to upgrade on-line. Selected a German server which solved that problem and now 4 mins away from 'getting new packages'.
<KM0201> i do fresh installs, and don't even keep a separate /home..lol
<Sysi> Galok: usb-stick-install?
<Souperman> i do have a separate /home
<KM0201> assuming the machine will boot USB (my main PC won't for some reason)
<Galok> dho! not sure my old lappy will boot from a usb though.
<KM0201> Galok: how old is old?.. if its within the last 4-5yrs, it should i would think
<KM0201> my PC.. i built it about 3yrs ago, and the motherboard has a USB boot option, but for some reason, it will not boot the.
<Galok> Evo-N115 Compaq, 2001 :-)
<KM0201> Galok: ah.. thats probably pushing it.. :)
<Galok> hehe really got my moneys worth out of it.
<KM0201> yeah, my laptop is 6yrs old, i paid 315 for it.. :)
<KM0201> i got it at some midnight madness sale at Wal Mart
<Galok> I've seen lappys on ebuyer.com (not ebay) without an OS (so no MS-tax) for a couple of hundred £ (UK).
<KM0201> Galok: yeah, occasionally you can find those here
<KM0201> i bought one second hand, just before i bought this one, it was an offlease, (800mhz, 768mb ram, 40gig hard drive)... it still runs, but i have it running crunchbang linux.. i might put lubuntu on it.
<KM0201> i use it for a very specific purpose though, and it doesn't move, so its no big deal (really just need it to sit on a bench for some office documents, and occasional internet access)
<Caas> !thx everyone for this fine piece of work, installing it now on my laptop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Caas> thx everyone for this fine piece of work, installing it now on my laptop
<KM0201> Caas: is it a clean install, upgrade, dual boot, nuking windows, or what?
<zenrox> i nuked my windows
<zenrox> but u upgraded from 10.10
<zenrox> u=i
 * KM0201 has windows in vbox
<Caas> im installing it next to win7, so my gf can continue using her stuff.. she just doesnt want to switch during her graduation
<zenrox> no need for win for me i can run the apps i need with playon linux
<KM0201> ya
<Caas> and its a new install , though i have used xubuntu on and off for quite some versions
<KM0201> zenrox: my biggest problem, was i have an 80gig Zune (don't shoot me, it was a gift)... no hope at all of getting that thing going w/ linux.
<zenrox> KM0201, it can
<KM0201> zenrox: where have you read this?
<KM0201> i've yet to see a working example.
<zenrox> KM0201, let me look casue i had one worken
<Caas> I think you could get it to work inside a VM?
<KM0201> zenrox: if you plug it in, it will detect it.. but you can't add/remove/play music to it.. (at least as of 10.04)...
<KM0201> Caas: vbox=vm
<zenrox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496243 <--that migt offer some insite
<Caas> so it should be able to use a usb and patch that right thru the vbox?
<zenrox> last post
<KM0201> hold on
<KM0201> Caas: thats how i currently sync it.
<KM0201> zenrox: thats what i've been doing for 3yrs.. i was talking about natively working in Linux
<KM0201> thats why i keep XP in vbox.
<zenrox> hmm your stuck then
<AnotherPeter> Hello _ I'm a newbie - am I on the right channel to ask questions?
<zenrox> i wonder if you can install itt? under wine ye
<KM0201> zenrox: you can run the app under wine, but it won't sync the zune
<zenrox> AnotherPeter, not technaly but we will hellp you
<zenrox> whats the error KM0201
<KM0201> honestly, its been so long, i don't remember
<zenrox> the zune software might need .net and media player parts as well
<KM0201> if you google, you'll find it
<AnotherPeter> well i have bought an old Dell laptop on eBay and am wondering whether I can use it to access my PC using remote Desktop - I have no previous Linux experiece
<KM0201> i've yet to read a single successful post of someone syncing a zune w/ wine
<Caas> install is done, bye all
<zenrox> AnotherPeter, yes you can
<AnotherPeter> looked at Ubuntu but it seemed rather too big for the laptop
<zenrox> how big of a hdd AnotherPeter
<zenrox> of =is
<AnotherPeter> 16 gb in two partitions
<zenrox> so backly 40gig
<AnotherPeter> mostly full of windows and dell stuff at present but happy to clear out
<AnotherPeter> no i think it's prob a 16gig hdd
<zenrox> still just fine
<zenrox> 20gig unformated
<zenrox> it dont matter what linux you use
<zenrox> xubuntu would be nice casue of its low resourses
<zenrox> requirement
<AnotherPeter> ic
<zenrox> it still hase about the same footprint on the hdd as normal ubuntu
<AnotherPeter> it has a bootable DELL external CD drive and can currently access the internet through a PCMCIA ethernet card
<zenrox> wow old
<zenrox> you might want to try a nother linux all togeather
<zenrox> something like damnsmalllinux
<AnotherPeter> it is but i only want it for this remote desktop purpose
<zenrox> check out distrowatch.com??
<Sysi> how much RAM?
<AnotherPeter> are there any that are GUI based and user friendly?
<zenrox> AnotherPeter, thare are a tone
<AnotherPeter> 256 mb
<zenrox> ubuntu wont even install with 256m
<AnotherPeter> ok
<Sysi> xubuntu should run on that but lubuntu might be better
<AnotherPeter> right
<KM0201> yup.
<AnotherPeter> lubuntu worth trying then?
<zenrox> dont know
<AnotherPeter> ok
<zenrox> but check out distrowatch.com
<AnotherPeter> thanks for your help
<Sysi> it's pretty liked
<zenrox> and see if you can find one that suites your needs
<Galok> AnotherPeter, also take a look at http://www.knoppix.net/ it runs from CD, you don't actually install anything
<AnotherPeter> it's got a polish version of xp prof at the moment - not desperately slow
<KM0201> AnotherPeter: why would you not want to try an ubuntu variant?(or have i missed part of this conversation)
<AnotherPeter> no i'm very happy to try an ubuntu variant
<zenrox> KM0201, missed that part
<KM0201> ok, i was just scrolling up..
<zenrox> lol
<KM0201> yeah, thats an old machine
<Sysi> Galok: as well as any *buntu from install live-cd
<AnotherPeter> provided it is reasonably newbie friendly
<KM0201> AnotherPeter: i'd try lubuntu.
<AnotherPeter> ok
<AnotherPeter> thanks!
<KM0201> thats just me
<Galok> Sysi, takes a month for buntu live-cd to get going though. :-)
<KM0201> i think even xfce will have a little to much bloat for that little ram.
<AnotherPeter> yes so i discovered galojk
<zenrox> but it sounds like this lappy has some old legasy hardware
<KM0201> AnotherPeter: if you can boot the live cd/test hardware, etc.. you might be better off actually installing, w/ an Alternate Install CD, or maybe even a minimal install cd (although you'd likely need to wire to the router to use these two)
<zenrox> KM0201, he is wired allread hes using a pcimica wired nic
<AnotherPeter> i don't know /have forgotten anything about disk partitions
<KM0201> zenrox: oh ok.. man, i need to clean my glasses, i thought he said it was a pcimica wireless
<KM0201> lol
<zenrox> rofl
<Ailurus> Hi
<AnotherPeter> i could get/use a pcmcia wireless
<KM0201> AnotherPeter: are you wanting to partition the drive? and dual boot the machine?
<Ailurus> just to say that I find the last version  of xubuntu really impressiven, at least the installation
<AnotherPeter> nope
<Ailurus> -n
<AnotherPeter> but the drive is currently split in half
<KM0201> AnotherPeter: so you want to just nuke the drive, and use linux only on it, correct?
<Ailurus> I hope I'llbe able to make it as light as possible so that my netbook will run just like a rocket
<AnotherPeter> and full of windows/dell stuff
<AnotherPeter> that's what i'm considering, yes
<KM0201> AnotherPeter: well, most linux install cds, have an option to "take over" an entire drive, choose that option, and it will auto partition the drive automatically and install
<AnotherPeter> ok
<AnotherPeter> greast
<AnotherPeter> great*
<KM0201> i know the buntus do, debian does..
<KM0201> i imagine most do...
<AnotherPeter> well thanks for all that
<KM0201> AnotherPeter: one final thing
<zenrox> Ailurus, great!!
<AnotherPeter> yes?
<KM0201> if it will detect your ethernet card correctly, a good, VERY light linux distro to use, that is based on Debian 6 (which is basically what ubuntu is based on)... is Crunchbang linux...  http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<Ailurus> so congratulations to all the dev who are attending this chan! (maybe you zenrox)
<KM0201> speaking of.. what on earth ever happened to fluxbuntu?
<zenrox> Ailurus, nope not a dev
<AnotherPeter> ok bye for now, and thanks.  - may be back sometime
<zenrox> KM0201, its still around
<AnotherPeter> :D
<zenrox> gl AnotherPeter
<KM0201> zenrox: has it ever been updated?
<zenrox> probly not
<KM0201> zenrox: last i saw, 8.10 was in "testing"...lol
<KM0201> considering 8.10 is pretty close to, if not, EOL now.. that makes it more or less uselss
<KM0201> thats really one thing ubuntu lacks
<zenrox> you can install fluxbox
<KM0201> yeah, true.
<KM0201> i was talking about fluxbuntu though... where the OS installed w/ flux.
<KM0201> kinda like kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<zenrox> ya i know
<KM0201> i wish there was an official openbox port of ubuntu..
<zenrox> e17 is nice
<KM0201> never really tried it..
<KM0201> i've never had good luck installing other GUI's on an install, i don't know why, it just never seems to work right
<zenrox> thay have it in the repos and works great
<KM0201> i guess if you really wanted a nice, light, no bones about it install, you could stick e17 on top of a server install
<zenrox> its a little more flashyer than unity
<KM0201> i thought e17 was for systems w/ low specs? and its flashier than unity?
<zenrox> its runs faster than std ubuntu but is flashey
<melone> hello
<zenrox> hi melone
<KM0201> HMMM
<zenrox> hmm i think i burnt out KM0201's brain
<KM0201> zenrox: lol, why do you think that?
<melone> i wonder if anyone can help me with my problem: i get no input-sound from my microphone. The output is fine. I already tried all different combinations in the alsamixer and pavucontrol but the sensitivitybar isnt moving.
<zenrox> you whent hmmmmm then dint say any thang
<zenrox> melone, do you have more than one sound card installed??
<melone> i have a sb-xfi and the onboard sound
<melone> i already tried to disable onboard
<zenrox> melone,  disable the onboard in the bios
<melone> i did that already
<zenrox> hmm
<melone> and later i tried to get the mic working on the onboard sound but it also didnt work =/
<KM0201> zenrox: hmm means i'm in deep thought..lol, plus i was in the middle of playing lbreakout   lol
<zenrox> didja try reloading the kernel modual for your sound card
<melone> how do i do that?
<zenrox> melone, also didja search ubuntuforums.org for a fix
<melone> i already rebootet several times
<zenrox> if i rember right xfi card has issues but i ant shure
<melone> i already visited hundreds of pages with google etc... im totally frustrated because i tried for so long...
<melone> yeah i read that too so i tried to use the onboard sound for the mic
<melone> do you maybe now what those switches in alsa are useful for?
<KM0201> zenrox: melone the xfi's have had issues in linux for a long time
<melone> like iec958
<melone> but my onboard sound also doesnt give any sound from my mic
<zenrox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063987&highlight=sound+blaster+xfi+soundcard <---didja try that melone
<slow-hand> hi guys
<zenrox> wb slow-hand
<melone> yes i already uninstalled pulseaudio and tried with pure alsa
<zenrox> hmm
<melone> the problem is not that the card does not give any sound
<slow-hand> from xubuntu now
<melone> the ouput is fine
<zenrox> melone, didja ask in #ubuntu
<melone> not yet^^
<zenrox> try thare thare are more helpers in thare
<zenrox> as i dont have the experance with that sound card
<melone> ok thanks so far =)
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> slow-hand, what do you think??
<slow-hand> zenrox, about what?
<zenrox> xfce/xubuntu
<slow-hand> oohh..  i like xfce, a lot
<zenrox> good
<slow-hand> that's why i'm here...
<slow-hand> is nice
<slow-hand> and lightweigth
<zenrox> i love it too
<slow-hand> yea
<slow-hand> now i want to install kwin
<KM0201> so iinstall it?
<KM0201> :)
<slow-hand> guys, there is not a kwin package...
<slow-hand> there are kwin-style-xxx
<Sysi> kde-window-manager
<slow-hand> packages
<slow-hand> ok,    duh!!!
<zenrox> lol
<slow-hand> uuffff....   78 MB on dependencies... let's give it a try
<zenrox> i needs lotes of kde stuff
<slow-hand> yeah
<slow-hand> but, does it slow the performance?
<keithpeter> Hello all - this is a daft question but is the content of the help docs on xubuntu 11.04 available on the web anywhere to link to?
<zenrox> bprobulay
<zenrox> slow-hand, yes probly
<zenrox> keithpeter, no idea
<keithpeter> Are the xubuntu 11.04 help docs on the web anywhere?
<keithpeter> I can't find them either.
<zetsuboukitteh> hellow
<zenrox> hello zetsuboukitteh
<zetsuboukitteh> quick quick question, only a week ago I installed deadbeef on xubuntu by adding the ppa repository and then just apt-getting it
<zetsuboukitteh> but now I can't succeed in it
<slow-hand> keithpeter...  did you try the xubuntu wiki?
<zenrox> zetsuboukitteh, what is deadbeef?
<zetsuboukitteh> doing the exact same steps (add-ppa-rep->update->install on terminal), but can't find the package now
<zetsuboukitteh> a music player, foobar clone
<zenrox> ohhh
<keithpeter> Tried the wiki but not obvious if they are there
<keithpeter> Will google deadbeef
<zetsuboukitteh> just wondering, I tried mint xfce for a week or so, and I couldn't get the repository add work on it but I just thought something would be a little different on mint or something
<zetsuboukitteh> don't remember having any problems with it when I installed it on xubuntu just a little ago
<Sysi> some mint is based on debian, no ppas
<zetsuboukitteh> oh
<KM0201> yup.
<zetsuboukitteh> well that explains it, but why won't it work on xubuntu now, is what puzzles me
<zetsuboukitteh> I think he released a new beta just now but...does it make a difference?
<Sysi> how "doesn't work"?
<Sysi> what error?
<zetsuboukitteh> well I do the add-repo, update and try to install deadbeef, "unable to locate package deadbeef"
<zetsuboukitteh> on terminal
<Souperman> 1234
<Souperman> ups
<Sysi> zetsuboukitteh: do you have anything at /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<drc> Souperman: Good password
<Souperman> ;)
<Souperman> internet is like that, why bother
<zetsuboukitteh> Sysi: yes, I do
<Sysi> what items?
<zetsuboukitteh> alexey-smirnov-deadbeef-natty.list and alexey-smirnov-deadbeef-natty.list.save
<zetsuboukitteh> and natty-partner.list +.list.save
<Ailurus> One bad point with the last xubuntu : I was  not able to select the packages I don't need or want :/
<Ailurus> so that the install is extremely long...
<Sysi> like half an hour?
<Ailurus> like an hour on my netbook... Including the update
<Sysi> zetsuboukitteh: weird, but basically ppa:s are unsupported
<Ailurus> andthen I'll uninstall most of the thingies I don't need...
<Sysi> Ailurus: netinstall and then adding what you want would have taken a lot longer
<Sysi> i bet most of the time went for downloading language packages
<zetsuboukitteh> Sysi: unsupported?
<Ailurus> yep
<Ailurus> done
<Ailurus> I have to reboot
<Sysi> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Ailurus> bye
<Sysi> zetsuboukitteh: "it's not my problem" but you might want to ask from #ubuntu
<zetsuboukitteh> Sysi: yeah, I'll go ask there. just weird that I could do it few weeks ago with not problems...
<zetsuboukitteh> Sysi: thanks anyways
<keithpeter> Hello all, the help docs from xubuntu 11.04 are online at http://bodmas.org/xubuntu-docs/
<keithpeter> I want to quote from them for a review
<keithpeter> Any strong objections and I'll pull them off
<slow-hand> ok guys...  it's me again...
<Souperman> sup slow-hand
<slow-hand> how do i set kwin the window manager??
<Souperman> >KWin in Xfce: In Xfce KWin must replace Xfwm4, the default window manager. This is done by running 'kwin --replace' (e.g. using the Alt+F2 dialog)
<slow-hand> ok...
<Sysi> then rm -rf ~/.cache/session and save session on logout
<Sysi> or add that line to autostart
<slow-hand> is there an autostart file, like openbox??
<Sysi> settings → sessions and starup
<Souperman> if you close the session you should be able to choose kwin on the session log page
<slow-hand> ok...  just kwin...
<slow-hand> i mean, no desktop
<Souperman> D:
<Souperman> woooow i can stream directly to an icecast server using audacious AWESOME
<slow-hand> guys, how do i activate the kwin effects??
<Souperman> oh, is icecast, and not icecast2 :(
<slow-hand> souperman, what's the difference?
<Souperman> that my friends internet radio is on a icecast2 server and not an icecast server XD also it ask for an user and a password, usually on ice2 i just have to tell the password because im a recognized user, also it ice you have just vorbis options while on ice2 you have multiple streaming options, like mp3, ogg, flac, and stuff like that
<slow-hand> ok, interesting
<Souperman> you know what i really really dislike? drag and drop not working
<slow-hand> mmm....  where is that? audiacious?
<Souperman> yes, on the gtk gui, the standard gui does work
<slow-hand> bad thing
<Souperman> oh well at least on standard gui i can use my old winamp skins
<Souperman> oh yeah :D awesome
<bomberdomme> i have a problem. after installation of xubuntu 11.04 system dosent boot. i just get a blinking "_". when i start in maintenance mode i just get the error msg. : "fixing recursive fault reboot is needed." everytime i use this mode. after a search with G****e i found in the german ubuntusersforum somebody else with the same problem. he fixed it with turning apci=off in grub. so i tried to add acpi=off to the list in grub by hitting "e" i
<bomberdomme> n grub and adding the line. but i didnt heled 11.04 still doentboot on my acer travelmate 290. the livecd boots without a problem(i use it at the moment).
<bomberdomme> sorry my "p" key dosent work 100 %
<bomberdomme> helped not heled ...
<Souperman> understood
<slow-hand> :( I don't find how to enable the kwin effects
<KM0201> slow-hand: can you enable those on xfce?
<slow-hand> that's what i'm trying
<slow-hand> Or must i start a kwin session??
<KM0201> i don't know why kwin effects(iirc, thats a KDE tool) on xfce
<KM0201> slow-hand: most likely
<slow-hand> ok... i'll back
<Sysi> kde systemsettings for kde-stuff, need to use alt+F2 since they don't appear in menu
<Sysi> bomberdomme: check your installation cd, or try new one
<chadi> hi. I decided to install xubuntu on ubuntu using apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, now I decided to go back to ubuntu, but the login screen and the logo are still xubuntu. Can anything be done about that?
<Sysi> remove xubuntu-gdm-theme and xubuntu-plymouth-something
<kurtul> chadi: at the login screen, you must be able to select the desktop environment. i use kubuntu, but it's the same everywhere. look for a button on the screen that gives you option to switch to ubuntu.
<chadi> yeah, but I mean the whole environment, like the background, the plymouth logo. anyway, let me try what Sysi said
<chadi> is removing xubuntu-* okay?
<Sysi> if you don't need xubuntu-stuff
<Sysi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<chadi> thank you, interesting link
<arkanabar> what's the name of xfce's mouse & keyboard configuring app?
<monsterb> arkanabar, xfce4-keyboard-settings && xfce4-mouse-settings
<arkanabar> cool, will that work in lxde?  lxinput segfaults if I try to adjust mouse acceleration.
<monsterb> no idea, i just switched to Xfce from KDE
<monsterb> trial and error ?
<drc> arkanabar: Have you asked in #lubuntu?  <They> use lxde.
<arkanabar> they haven't answered yet about alternatives to lxinput.
<drc> arkanabar: Patience is a virtue....
<arkanabar> no doubt, but #lubuntu is a very quiet channel.
<drc> Well...the chances of getting an answer there are significantly better than in a channel that does not use lxde ;)
<arkanabar> as may be, but as xfce & lxde are both gtk environments, I reckon what works for one ought to do ok in the other.
<Sysi> gtk is loose connection.. how abou gsynaptics
<Souperman> arkanabar, you did try setxkbmap?
<arkanabar> not yet.
<Sysi> hurr, aptitude is failing, default browser setting is failing, now rhythmbox is failing
<jgould> I saw emma join the room and wondered if my computer joined using the hostname as the name of the machine...
<Sysi> and i take it as any of those can't be related to using old /home
<arkanabar> Souperman, setxkbmap doesn't appear to allow adjustment of mouse acceleration.
<Sysi> gsynaptics is the one with most options
<Souperman> no, thats for the keyboard
<arkanabar> gsynaptics:  command not found.
<Sysi> install it
<Souperman> for the mouse use xset
<Souperman> xset m
<arkanabar> Sysi, there's a successor:  gpointing-device-settings
<Sysi> but gsynaptics is shorter to type
<Souperman> Sysi, do xset 5 1
<Souperman> xset m 5 1
<jgould> ls
<jgould> er
<Sysi> i won't, i have trackball setupped with xor.gonf and touchpad with xinput
<arkanabar> Sysi, more to the point, the successor won't let me set acceleration.
<Souperman> oh well then
<Souperman> :D i love linux, and ubuntu in particular :D installing what i need is so easy :D
<Souperman> also i love how the xfce panels are superior to any specific docking application out there
<ronulan> is there a specific web forum for posting thoughts and suggestions about xubuntu?
<Sysi> ubuntuforums have xubuntu-section
<ronulan> I didn't see it
<Sysi> or i'm not sure how it works..
<ronulan> basically I just wanted to post a comment about the hard drive space requirements in an appropriate place
<ronulan> the way it is now, xubuntu won't install on an eee PC with a 4 gig SSD
<ronulan> that just seems wrong...
<drc> ronulan: Fiest thing I'd do it check launchpad to see if a "bug" or "wish List" has been files about the storage requirements.
<ronulan> thanks
<boinkboink> g'day, i'm setting up my new 11.04 box.  trying to get drivers for my GTX-460 up for my work in blender however when i open proprietary drivers, it reports: This driver is activated but not currently in use. i have updated xorg.conf via NVIDIA
<keithpeter> ronulan df -m gives me 4633 used but that's with openoffice, lyx, tex installed. What does a 'stock' install use anyone?
<boinkboink> NVIDIA X server setting but no joy.
<Sysi> boinkboink: afaik that's common bug that it reports it not used even if it works
<ronulan> I did an upgrade from xubuntu 10.10 and was able to get to xubuntu 11.04 that way, which makes me think that the limit isn't really the limit
<drc> boinkboink: It's probably working...mine says the same thing, but checking the Xorg.0.log (?) says it's loaded, and Foobilliards (which requires 3d) work.
<keithpeter> ronulan so when you try a clean install, the installer says not enough space?
<Souperman> boinkboink, i had the same problem the other day, what i did was disabled the nvidia drivers i had working and then re enabled them
<Sysi> ronulan: you know 4GB is really 3.7.. i'd recommend doing command line install and then adding xfce and app you need
<ronulan> yes, a clean install of xubuntu 11.04 said not enough space
<boinkboink> drc: ahhh,,  thank you .  ill have a look at the log.  and try that too..  :) i'll report..  tks.
<ronulan> it shares the same limit as ubuntu 11.04
<ronulan> which seems wrong
<ronulan> anyone have a direct link to where in launchpad I should be to submit a bug
<keithpeter> ronulan well, stock install looses openoffice and evolution but adds gimp back in... maybe its a bug like drc says
<Sysi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ronulan> I kinda find gimp to be a bad choice for a default intall on something like xubuntu
<boinkboink> drc: Souperman: welp, the X log reports that i'm using the unified NVIDIA driver.  also i note that the 'compositor' option in WM tewaks is not avail..
<Souperman> boinkboink, try disabling the nvidia drivers, reboot, re enable, reboot
<drc> boinkboink: I'm not sure if there is a bug filed, but I know that "the powers that be" are aware of the problem
<keithpeter> ronulan yup mtpaint would go better with abiword and gnumeric.
<Souperman> maybe when upgrading some dependencies got broken
<boinkboink> okey! goog,  the only option i have is to remove the driver, no disable, but will remove and reinstall..  i'll report.
<boinkboink> *good
<Souperman> thats what i did
<Sysi> xfce compositing settings don't care whar driver you're using
<boinkboink> Souperman: thought so :)
<drc> ronulan:  : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<boinkboink> Souperman: drc: will check out to bounce X..  bbl.
<ronulan> bug filed,. thanks guys
 * drc pines for the days one could install FreeBSD on a 212MB hdd and lots of room left over.
<Sysi> i think you still can
<boinkboink> drc: Souperman: bummer, that didn't work, gonna bounce again after re-installing xorg.conf
<drc> Sysi: Yup, says minimum of 100 MB :)
<boinkboink> Souperman: still no joy.  did you remove the driver in the proprietary drivers window or via synaptic?
<drc> boinkboink: Don't worry about what it "says"...it's a bug...worry about if it's working
<boinkboink> X log says it is not working.
<boinkboink> x log reports "unified" driver.
<drc> OK...I have <no> idea what a "unified" driver is
<boinkboink> it's the open source driver for NVIDIA gpus that does not fully support compositing in later chips like the 460
<Souperman> boinkboink, no i just used the jockey driver installer that xubuntu comes whit
<boinkboink> you got me now w/ 'jockey' :)
<boinkboink> ?
<drc> jockey == Additional Drivers
<Souperman> run sudo jockey-gtk
<boinkboink> i'll give that a go!
<drc> boinkboink: http://pastebin.com/ASpPesHt  My Xorg.0.log
<boinkboink> drc: rr
<boinkboink> drc: you have it at http://pastebin.com/sT4E9yBg
<drc> boinkboink: Any thing to check...change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf "nologo" from true to false, restart X and see if the nvidia logo flashes on the restart (it'll be obvious)
<boinkboink> i'll give it a go,,  tks..
<drc> boinkboink: Yeah, I saw that...my guess is you're using the nvidia driver
<boinkboink> i hope that puts it to rest :)
<boinkboink> drc:  hmmm, term 'nologo' not found in my xorg.conf.  should i put it into the driver section?
<drc> boinkboink: I put a couple of hours here (with people that really know what they're doing) checking this...I satisfied :)
<drc> boinkboink: Do you a "full" xorg.conf (as in nividia-xconfig made)?
<boinkboink> yes, i have a copy you can inspect at http://pastebin.com/sT4E9yBg
<drc> boinkboink: That's your log, not the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<boinkboink> drc: i'll make a copy of the avail too:)
<boinkboink> drc:  http://pastebin.com/B2u4zCUM
<drc> boinkboink: I'd put    Option	"NoLogo"	"False" under  Section "Device" and restart X...the nvidia logo should flash.
<drc> But I have to leave for a while...puppy obiedence class (I have to be trained :)
<boinkboink> drc: ahhh,  now i find the correct driver in in Xlog..  not sure which restart brought it up..  also, found GLX starting up.  looks like it is working now. but will put nolog in the config.  brb
<drc> the final check is to install foobilliards (or some variation of the name) from repos...run it, and if it works smooth;y, the 3d driver <is> loaded
<boinkboink> also hyper torus screen saver is a good indication.  very gpu heavy..  thank you..  brb
<boinkboink> drc: did'nt see a logo but i'm sure that it
<drc> ok...could be my card set specific...good, have fun.
<boinkboink> drc: 's working now..  correct driver noted as starting in Xlog now.
<drc> off to class
<boinkboink> drc: k,  thanks for your help!
<Souperman> :D
<boinkboink> Souperman: yes would be funny but frustrating..  :)
<R_Hrdbns> Hello, anyone good with the sound stuff here?
<zenrox> maby whats the questio
<zenrox> n
<R_Hrdbns> I Upgraded, and ALSA stopped mixing
<R_Hrdbns> I only get sound from one app at a time
<zenrox> oh
<boinkboink> Souperman: i can get 600fps out of the hypertorus, need full GLX for that! :)
<zenrox> you probly have to del the conf file you made and rebuild it or uninstall all the alsa and reinstall it
<R_Hrdbns> I never made a config file
<Sysi> do you have pulseaudio?
<zenrox> thats my guess R_Hrdbns
<R_Hrdbns> I have tried to reinstall/purde all the alsa packages
<R_Hrdbns> I do not have pulse audio installed that I know of
<Sysi> ps -e | grep pulse
<R_Hrdbns> Sysi: Nothing
<Sysi> so you don't
<R_Hrdbns> Do I need to install it?
<Sysi> no
<R_Hrdbns> ALSA should mix automatically, right?
<Sysi> yes
<R_Hrdbns> The dmix stuff was deprocated
<R_Hrdbns> Well, I guess I'll just have to purge everything but the basics and just install the xubuntu meta package
<R_Hrdbns> Should be close enough to a clean install
<R_Hrdbns> Right, thanks for the assistance.
<s|gnal> Hi! How can I autostart an application (goldendict) on startup and minimize it to the tray?
<s|gnal> I've configured goldendict in Menu | Settings Manager | Session and Startup | Application Autostart, but don't know how to send it to the tray.
<mikeatvillage> does the usual  -iconify  switch work?
<s|gnal> nope
<mikeatvillage> well, it was just a guess
<s|gnal> thanks. I would have expected that there is some standard way of doing this.
<Hezy> hi everyone, I'm having a problem with MPEG4 files - no sound. I guess it's a missing codec issue, but I can't figure out which one. Anyone had this problem?
<zenrox> install xubuntu-restricted-addons and xubuntu-restricted-extras
<zenrox> make shure you have the universe repos enabled
<Hezy> zenrox: I'll take a look to see if I have it all
<MACscr> so i hate unity with natty, so if figured i would check out xubuntu, but i really rely on nautilus bookmarks and i like gnome do. Is there alternatives for xubuntu?
<zenrox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 <--check this out too Hezy
<zenrox> thunar does all the same bookmarks MACscr
<zenrox> thay are just on the right hand side insted of a menu
<zenrox> err lefthand
<MACscr> of a menu? maybe i used the wrong term. I have like 50 sftp/ftp bookmarks that i use to easily access sites that i work on. I dont see them listed anymore in the menu
<MACscr> also, after i just rebooted, my monitors arent in extended mode anymore either. They are just cloning each other
<zenrox> MACscr, also you can still run nautalis under xubuntu
<Hezy> zenrox: I have these two meta packages installed, so this is not the source of my probelm :(
<zenrox> Hezy, check out the link i gave you
<zenrox> MACscr,  you need to reconfiguer your gfz card
<zenrox> as in how its set up
<MACscr> zenrox: odd why it worked fine when first used it
<MACscr> er, that it
<zenrox> MACscr, on the ftp bookmarks just use nautilus on xubuntu
<zenrox> MACscr, its casue xfce/xubuntu uses a difernt config file than gnome
<MACscr> do i have to use xrander to fix the monitor issue?
<MACscr> or is there a gui for it
<MACscr> i didnt see the options under the display settings
<zenrox> what didja use to the first time you set it up
<zenrox> also what card
<MACscr> zenrox: it worked out of the box with gnome
<Hezy> zenrox: thanks. I'll try it and see if it solves the problem
<MACscr> ati 4850
<zenrox> start your ati control manager
<zenrox> set it up thare
<MACscr> i dont have one, i use the open source drivers
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> then i cant help you
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> i am a nvidia user no real experance for the opensource drivers
<zenrox> i knwo the offical ones tho
<MACscr> ok, so if i can continue to use nautilus, how do i access it? i had it installed before the switch
<zenrox> should be on the menu
<zenrox> let me look for it
<zenrox> hmm not on my list but you can do run program and input nautilus --no-desktop
<zenrox> and for quicker access you can make a launcer on the desktop
<ronulan> update on my system requirements problem
<ronulan> I also tried to do an install of lubuntu and it said I needed 5.4 gb free space
<ronulan> isn
<ronulan> isn't lubuntu supposed to be even more lightweight than xubuntu and ubuntu?
<ronulan> so, I think this must be a bug
<zenrox> 5.4gig free of hdd space
<ronulan> yes, does that sound right?
<zenrox> yes
<ronulan> I guess I don't get what lightweight means
<drc> ronulan: I;m not sure you understand what a "bug" is...it's <not> something you don't like.
<zenrox> lubuntu just means more lighter wight on the system resources
<drc> ronulan: It mean light weight <running>, as in RAM and processors.
<zenrox> still has about same footpront on the hdd
<zenrox> unless you go to something like damnsmall linux
<ronulan> ah
<drc> ronulan: I'd go to distrowatch and checkout all the distro's to see if there is one you can use.
<ronulan> drc, I understand what a bug is
<ronulan> it didn't seem to me that the install was accurately reporting the system requirement
<ronulan> wasn't reporting that is
<mikeatvillage> Not heard of lubuntu, I'll d/l and install for a look, still hunting for a ubuntu that fits my needs and tases :-)
<zenrox> well it was reporting the right info
<ronulan> I'm not so sure, talking with a guy in #lubuntu and he says it only intalls 1.6 gig of data
<drc> ronulan: I appologize, I thought you meant that the fact that lubuntu wasn't a light weight as you thought was a bug.  Sorry.
<ronulan> it's ok, it's a confusing problem for me to describe
<drc> ronulan: But I'd still go to distrowatch and read up on the lightwieght distros...might find exactly what you want there.
<linuxxnut> hey im having trouble with 11.04 the cpufreq doesnt do anything
<linuxxnut> or dosnt actually change the freq
<Souperman> its my opinion that deluge should be the default xubuntu torrent manager
<Souperman> so, why does ristretto doesnt let me change the wallpaper from it?
#xubuntu 2011-05-01
<mastaofdisasta> hello all, I just installed xbuntu on my new toshiba laptop.  It has a nvidia graphics card
<mastaofdisasta> I used the "additional drivers" tool to install proprietary nvidia drivers
<mastaofdisasta> I rebooted the laptop
<mastaofdisasta> when I went back to check if it installed the tool says "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<Sysi> does it work?
<Sysi> you're not first reporting that..
<mastaofdisasta> it's xubuntu 11.04
<Souperman> XD
<Souperman> all the people is having that problem
<Souperman> on all flavors of *buntu
<Souperman> have you tried >sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Souperman> and rebooting?
<mastaofdisasta> I used xubuntu 9.10 release on my previous laptop
<mastaofdisasta> and I didn't have this issue
<drc> mastaofdisasta: Check your Xorg.0.conf to see what driver it <is> using.
<mastaofdisasta> seems to be a 11.04 thing
<drc> mastaofdisasta: It is
<Souperman> it is
<Sysi> i don't care what jockey says.. it sucks anyway
<Sysi> i seem to have same issue
<Sysi> but i'm more interested about rhythmbox and aptitude failing
<Souperman> you clean installed or upgraded?
<Sysi> clean install
<mastaofdisasta> same here
<Sysi> rhythmbox doesn't give errors even with debug
<mastaofdisasta> should I just go with 10.04?
<mastaofdisasta> download and install 10.04?
<Sysi> if you got correct resolution etc the driver is working, just enjoy new xfce
<mastaofdisasta> drc: Xorg.0.conf can't find it
<mastaofdisasta> it's not in the system
<Sysi> less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mastaofdisasta> it says "Device"
<mastaofdisasta> Identifier "Default Device"
<mastaofdisasta> Option "NoLogo"  "True"
<mastaofdisasta> that's it
<mastaofdisasta> short file
<mastaofdisasta> ok ran nvidia-xconf
<mastaofdisasta> nvidia-xconfig
<mastaofdisasta> it made a new configuration file
<Sysi> lspci -k and find your device
<Souperman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-11-04-update-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<Sysi> Souperman: no his drivers are working, just jockey with wrong message
<mastaofdisasta> Sysi: it says Kernel Driver in use: nvidia
<mastaofdisasta> Sysi: Kernel modules: nvidia-current, noveau, nvidiafb
<Sysi> enjoy your xubuntu (and wish it won't explode in first kernel update)
<Souperman> yeah well i had the same problem and my flash player was working wrong and other stuff so i removed the nvidia drivers rebooted and reinstalled and rebooted and it worked all again, but people all over the ubuntu channels are complaining about the same problem
<Sysi> take off HW acceleration
<Sysi> right click on some flash
<Souperman> its an nvidia thing, it now works, because it now does
<Sysi> i'll reboot to see if that fixes rhythmbox
<mastaofdisasta> I'm rebooting after the nvidia-xconfig
<mastaofdisasta> hope it works.
<mastaofdisasta> wish me luck people!
<Sysi> i wish he didn't break it with that
<drc> Sysi: What's wrong with your Rhythmbox?
<Sysi> it doesn't start
<drc> That <could> be a problem.
<Sysi> ..killall rhythmbox and working
<Sysi> volume control in it doesn't work without pulseaudio :(
<Sysi> i think i could get JuK
<mastaofdisasta> seems to be working, just that drive GUI tool still says the driver is not currently in use
<Souperman> go to the screensaver choosing thingy and choose hypertorus, if it works fine you dont have to worry
<Sysi> i already forgot how everything kde-stubb breaks my sound with ubuntu 10.10+
<Sysi> *stuff
<Sysi> rhythmbox started failing badly, i'll try banshee
<ipv6hermit> another issue here with xubuntu 11.04
<ipv6hermit> this laptop has 4GB RAM
<ipv6hermit> when I do free -m
<ipv6hermit> or top
<ipv6hermit> it only reports 2954
<ipv6hermit> 2954M
<Sysi> 32bit?
<ipv6hermit> I believe I have installed 32bit yes
<ipv6hermit> but should the kernel have PAE extension?
<Sysi> uname -a
<ipv6hermit> Linux ipv6hermit-laptop 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Sysi> install linux-image-something-PAE
<ipv6hermit> thanks!
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, I tried installing "linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae" but it will not boot
<mastaofdisasta> how do I look at the log messages
<mastaofdisasta> or how do I boot without splash
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bazhang> !info linux-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<bazhang> install that^
<mastaofdisasta> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae??
<bazhang> linux-generic-pae
<mastaofdisasta> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> np
<mastaofdisasta> bazhang: do I have to remove anything?
<mastaofdisasta> before I do that?
<bazhang> that will pull in what other packages you need
<bazhang> mastaofdisasta, not that I know of
<mastaofdisasta> bazhang: thanks
<nekoCAT> 11.04 is working great so far.
<zenrox> thats great to hear nekoCAT
<KM0201> bin_bash: did that command fix your camera?
<eric> hello, anyone paying attention tonight?
<drc> no, we're all off at the pub
<eric> I just got a GPU application running, was wondering how to determine GPU loading and temperature...
<eric> It's a Nvidia/Galaxy GEForce GTX440...
<eric> I'm also a bit unfamiliar with xchat....what is the significance of the grayed-out names on the channel?
<nekoCAT> eric, that means they are away
<nekoCAT> You can mark yourself as way but stay logged in.
<eric> clear enough...was trying to figure out how to do that....
<drc> eric: Do you want something to give you a continuously updated status, or something like Menu>System> Nvidia X Server Settings ?
<eric> haven't decided yet...
<drc> I'm assuming you've install the Additional Drivers
<drc> and Have that in your menu
<eric> my system thinks those are disabled...I'm using the tip from nvidia proper at the moment
<eric> but nvidia X server settings is on the menu...not sure if it is going to work or crash the X server....
<eric> My primary monitor is connected to the on-board ATI Radeon adapter; the Nvidia card is running a second monitor, slightly laggy due to the CUDA work it is doing...
<drc> One way to find out.....
<eric> yeah, but if I disappear, you know what that means...
<drc> eric: You really want to do things the hard way...two monitors and nvidia AND ATI video cards :)
<eric> Monitor #2 is a CRT;  not really doing much for me, just proving the nvidia card works.....
 * KM0201 agreed.. dual screens is really easy w/ just nvidia.
<eric> the ATI is on the mobo, so I can't exactly yank it out...
<KM0201> lol, true.
<drc> eric: You should be able toi disable it in bios ?
 * KM0201 hates onboard video
<KM0201> my experience, has always been that onboard video gets disabled, when a video card is detected
<eric> couldn't find the setting to do that...besides, the Nvidia card is for CUDA (coprocessing), not so much video...
<eric> and yes, that happened on my machine at work, but not on *this* machine...an ASRock 880GM/LE mobo...
<drc> Well, I'm out of my depth now, so I'll watch you celebrate or disappear :)
<eric> alright, be quite for a minute, don't try to tell me anything until I make another post...
<eric> It's reliable...I just disappeared and resurrected myself....
<eric> let me go see what's in /var/log/X11
<eric> I've killed the CUDA job...
<eric> got "Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting"
<eric> and a long list of addresses....is the first one or the last one in the stack trace the one with the segmentation fault?
<eric> hi Galok
<eric> hello, looking for help monitoring GPU usage and temperature..
<eric> also wondering how to set CPU affinity....system has 6 cores...
<nekoCAT> cpu affinity?  taskset -c <core#> -p <process ID>
<nekoCAT> It apparently only works when you launch an app, not after.  Never used it before so I'm not familiar with the specifics.
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, my laptop has a light up keyboard but the lighting up doesn't work when I load xubuntu.
<KM0201> ok.
<eric> nekoCAT, thanks...
<eric> seems to work OK on simple apps...
<eric> how do I get my GPU temperature (and/or load) from the command line?
<metroid1> i had to force quit and when i restarted (after i reloaded the nvidia driver which somehow stopped) i new and weird problem started.  when i watch a video the color (hue) is set to 0 and i have to manual adjust it.
<metroid1>  but if i open a picture the colors are fine and my background image and everything else is the right color
<metroid1> is there some way to adjust the global video colors?
<metroid1> it doesn't matter what video player i use --vlc (which is my default and allows me to adjust color settings) and parole are both affected
<KM0201> metroid1: vlc has acted very wonky for me as well.. parole, on the other hand, has worked flawlessly
<metroid1> yes they were both working wonderfully (vlc has had some quircks) but this color thing is new... just tonight since i reloaded my nvidia driver
<metroid1> i think it is super odd that all my video players are affected but the rest of the desktop and apps are fine
<metroid1> and flash is fine... but i am not overly surprised by that
<metroid1> is there a way to change edit global video settings?  (preferably with a GUI)
<bin_bash> Someone paged me?
<KM0201> naa, was just wondering if that fixed your camera
<Souperman> >paged, wow thats old
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> KM0201: No it didn't even show up in the list of devices
<KM0201> oh.. hmm
<bin_bash> In Skype
<bin_bash> Remember?
<KM0201> no.. i don't
<KM0201> but.. ok..lol
 * bin_bash feeels like the twilight zone
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> (01:23:04 PM) Anon: mk it says no device found in the test thing
<KM0201> i dunno, i'm out of ideas on fixing it
<KM0201> lol, owned by a log
<bin_bash> Yeah. It's okay. It looks normal at first, but then doesn't.
<bin_bash> Idk.
<KM0201> strange
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> dude
<bin_bash> do you not remember our conversation from earlier today
<KM0201> vaguely
<KM0201> i took some dope and fell asleep (legal dope)
<bin_bash> gotcha
<bin_bash> When I was a kid my parents told me I didn't need a cell phone or pager because I wasn't a drug dealer or a business man
<KM0201> lol, i could tell you a funny story about why i was finally shamed into gettin a cell phone.
<KM0201> but its off topic
<bin_bash> come to ot then, silly boy.
<KM0201> well_laid_lawn: thats a clever user name
<KM0201> lol
<well_laid_lawn> heh :)
<KM0201> i think i'm gonna switch my PC to xubuntu tomorrow.
<zenrox> you should
<zenrox> xfce ROCKS
<KM0201> zenrox: its growing on me...
<KM0201> just fits like an old pair of shoes
<KM0201> my desktop though, is a little more leet than my laptop.
<zenrox> your fav old pair of shues
<KM0201> dual screens, 4gigs of ram, etc.
<KM0201> so it should run traditional gnome just fine
<KM0201> i might even put the fedora 15 beta w/ Gnome on it.
<zenrox> ya but imagine all the leftover horsepower left over for games
<Souperman> im in love whit xfce panels XD
<zenrox> lol
<KM0201> zenrox: i'm not really a gamer
<KM0201> i just have dual screens so i can play solitaire on one monitor, and wat h movies on the other
<KM0201> lol
<zenrox> ok for the gfx for the music
<Souperman> i mean they are a trillion times more awesome than any dock you can find around, they all do weird stuff, but not xfce panels, you got a weather applet, you got staking icons, editable pngs, auto hide, all what you need
<zenrox> yep and all more easyer to config than gnome
<Souperman> yes, or any stand alone dock
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> and you can make as many as you want too
<KM0201> i do like the weather applet for xfce
<Souperman> yes, sadly if you make them float they wont stay on the desktop and will be always on top
<zenrox> i got the one that was stock to float and auto hide
<Souperman> D: that would be awesome
<Souperman> i can't do that, i tried
<zenrox> and it is not on tip
<zenrox> top
<zenrox> i also shourtend it too
<zenrox> to make it look like a osX bar
<MK```> someone is asking in another channel how to convert his Ubuntu to Xubuntu, would it be as simple as installing xubuntu-desktop and removing ubuntu-desktop?
<KM0201> the last thing i want my xfce to look like, is osx
<MK```> maybe with some gtk leftovers
<zenrox> ya
<KM0201> bin_bash: is an osx fanboy(girl?), she'll probably make an effort to do that.. she loves macs
<zenrox> but id leave the ubuntu-desktop
<Souperman> !pure xubuntu
<Souperman> XD i can't do that how do i do that
<bin_bash> I AM NOT!!!!
<Souperman> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<IdleOne> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<KM0201> i would think you can remove ubuntu-desktop.
<Souperman> there i did it WOOHOO!! GO MEE!! \o/
<Souperman> !purexubuntu
<Souperman> D:
<Souperman> !purexfce
<Souperman> oh well
<bin_bash> LOLOL
<KM0201> i didn't know you could do that
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> Souperman: the bot is rate limited. it will only repeat a factoid after a certain amount of time
<Souperman> thats actually clever
<IdleOne> to avoid spam
<KM0201> yes it is.
<Souperman> i was writing that why i dont saw you !purexfce
<MK```> ooh nice
<KM0201> ubottu: is all knowing..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MK```> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<MK```> cool
<KM0201> well maybe not
<bin_bash> ubottu: is gay
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MK```> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<bin_bash> HAHAHAHA
<bin_bash> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is gay
<IdleOne> bin_bash: please don't abuse her
<MK```> lol
<MK```> !purelxde
<bin_bash> >her
<KM0201> lol
<IdleOne> yes, her.
<MK```> >:o
<IdleOne> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<bin_bash> :|
<bin_bash> My bot is transgender
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> I should add that function to it
<bin_bash> &gender would output
<n2diy> when I mouse over a todo item in korganizer the info box displays black text on a black backround, where can I change this?
<bin_bash> "Yess... I used to be a man... but now I'm a WOman..."
<bin_bash> n2diy: sounds like a theme issue
<bin_bash> n2diy: Do you have compositing turned on?
<n2diy> bin_bash, haven't loaded any themes, so it is a default issue.
<Souperman> n2diy, it could have to do whit composition stuff
<Souperman> n2diy, you updated your video card drivers?
<bin_bash> n2diy: I'm talking about one of the default themes. Do you have compositing turned on?
<well_laid_lawn> !info qtconfig
<ubottu> Package qtconfig does not exist in natty
<well_laid_lawn> !find qtconfig
<ubottu> Found: qt3-qtconfig, qt4-qtconfig
<n2diy> bin_bash, , Souperman, I'm just running plain jane, old hardware, the problem started when I upgraded to 10.10.
<Souperman> oh, upgrading, that never goes well, try to update your video card drivers
<Souperman> do >sudo jockey-gtk
<n2diy> Souperman, why would the drivers only have problems with mouse overs?
<Souperman> and check that you are using the proper drivers
<n2diy> ok.
<Souperman> is the transparencies, they need composition
<n2diy> bin_bash, , Souperman, lshw indicates the display is unclaimed, and then lists the vendor and card info?
<bin_bash> hm
<bin_bash> which video card
<Souperman> nvidia for sure, or maybe intel, they both are having huge problems today
<bin_bash> My intel card is working fine
<n2diy> product: Rage XL AGP 2X
<n2diy>                 vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<Souperman> oh XD lol all the other way
<n2diy> told you it was plain jane. :)
<Souperman> n2diy, can you imagebin.org to see whats going on?
<KM0201> n2diy: lol, that card is like 15yrs old
<KM0201> n2diy: if it were me, i'd pick up a cheap (old) agp nvidia card.. they woork great w/ linux
<n2diy> Souperman, I don't know, I've never heard of imagebin.org., KM0201, yes it is, so is all my hardware, and it was all free too.
<KM0201> n2diy: well thats awesome.. is the video card working?
<Souperman> n2diy, i mean if you can upload a screencap there to see
<n2diy> KM0201, everything was fine here, until I upgraded to 10.10, and then mouse overs in korganizer got weird.
<KM0201> hmm
<n2diy> Souperman, a screenshot?
<Souperman> ...
<KM0201> n2diy: there you go, this would probably be a huge upgrade for your machine..lol http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4331476&CatId=933
<n2diy> KM0201, I don't want to replace working hardware, I want to fix a glitch in korganizer.
<KM0201> n2diy: lol, i'm teasing you
<KM0201> i don't do KDE stuff, so i'm no help
<n2diy> KM0201, Ha, ha, reminds me of the firehouse.
<KM0201> :)
<n2diy> :), so somewhere there is a config file where I can change the mouse over display from black on black to something sane, but I can't find it?
<Souperman> n2diy, why korganizer and no some other gtk based organizer like osmo?
<n2diy> Souperman, because I found korganizer first, like ten years ago!?
<KM0201> how do you get xchat to show in the system try all the time
<Souperman> it does
<Souperman> :/
<zenrox> tell it
<KM0201> not for i.
<zenrox> its an option
<KM0201> zenrox: i went through options, and can't find it
<Souperman> KM0201, #xchat
<n2diy> KM0201, I'm using xchat-gnome.
<KM0201> "enable system try icon" is checked
<zenrox> dont know
<zenrox> it stays open for me
<KM0201> Souperman: no offense, but xchat is the most useless support channel on freenode
<Souperman> i beg to differ, #exaile is
<n2diy> xfce
<Souperman> they helped me
<KM0201> Souperman: actually, the most useless, is #debian
<Souperman> n2diy, so you updated the recomended drivers?
<KM0201> #xchat is a close second
<Souperman> ask, what you have to lose?
<n2diy> Souperman, no, I haven't looked for any recommended drivers.
<KM0201> Souperman: its not a huge issue, i'll figure it out eventually
<Souperman> n2diy, have you gone to the xfce4-settings-manager and checked that composition was activated on the compositor tab on the window manager menu?
<Souperman> or was in on window manager tweaks? i dont know my system is on spañish, but it should be this last one
<n2diy> Souperman, ok, I'll look around inxfce4, thanks.
<Souperman> <Souperman>  how do you get xchat to show in the system try all the time?
<Souperman> * Tobias|| es ahora conocido como Tobias|
<Souperman> <MK```> Edit > Preferences > Chatting > Alerts > Enable system tray icon, Souperman
<Souperman> XD
<Souperman> MK```, is here too
<MK```> yeah
<MK```> didn't see
<Souperman> :P KM0201 here was saying #xchat people didnt helped, you proved wrong in 10 minutes
<Souperman> :D
<KM0201> Souperman: and i said, i already done that
<KM0201> its not there
<MK```> haha
<MK```> when I am around I do what I can
<MK```> I just phase in and out of channels at random
<Souperman> it is, under the sounds option and above the highlighted messages KM0201
<KM0201> Souperman: lol, i'm sitting here looking at my task bar, its not there
<Souperman> you have any other programs? maybe you deleted the notification area :P
<KM0201> nope, notification area is there (wireless is there)
<KM0201> pidgin is also there
<KM0201> Souperman: and just to make sure, i just checked my panel items, notification area is present
<Souperman> KM0201, in #xchat they are asking for more info if what MK``` said didnt work, go there they are willing to help :P
<KM0201> Souperman: its no big deal... i'll figure it out later
<Souperman> XD but you have help now XD
<KM0201> Souperman: its a miracle... i'm sure i'd go there and they'd see my name, and stop responding
<Souperman> no way, ill give you some of my karma, it will be fine, ill protect you
 * zenrox jams to his music
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'm in an 80's mood
<KM0201> acdc, bon jovi, whitesnake, def leppard
<zenrox> korn here
<zenrox> but i love my 80's
<zenrox> and my 60-70s
<zenrox> probly should talk in offtopic about this stuff tho right ?? even tho i ant a purest
<Souperman> i was streaming disco music for hours today XD
 * zenrox faints
<fslima0> i am having trouble upgrading my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<Souperman> as you probably would
<fslima0> ?
<bin_bash> LOL
<bin_bash> is your stuff backed up
<Souperman> only 10% of all ubuntu upgrades go flawlessly well
<fslima0> no
<bin_bash> fslima0: is your stuff backed up?
<fslima0> bin_bash: no
<bin_bash> lolgoodluck!
<fslima0> it won't upgrade anyway. lol
<bin_bash> you should ALWAYS back your stuff up when upgrading to a new OS
<bin_bash> fslima0: back your stuff up and do a clean isntall.
<Souperman> ^
<Souperman> this also, clean installs all the way
<fslima0> yea
<fslima0> but i feel lazy. lol
<fslima0> this is a netbook
<fslima0> Can not mark 'xubuntu-desktop' for upgrade
<bin_bash> well laziness is the path to lost data
<bin_bash> fslima0: how are you trying to upgrade?
<fslima0> bin_bash: this is a netbook, my friend
<bin_bash> So?
<fslima0> i dont have important data in it
<bin_bash> >Implying there's no home data on a netbook
<bin_bash> So then just do a clean install
<fslima0> maybe i should. but for now i need to figure out how to install the latest ubuntu without going the clean install route
<bin_bash> Why?
<KM0201> clean install would be the easiest route.
<bin_bash> Have you considered doing it from a liveusb
<KM0201> fslima0: can you not upgrade?
<fslima0> no
 * KM0201 late to conversation, will scroll up
<bin_bash> he can't upgrade but hasn't given any details
<Souperman> fslima0, if you wanna trouble yourself go to the upgrade and then install the xubuntu packages from ubuntu or something like that
<KM0201> fslima0: ok, so why can't you upgrade
<KM0201> fslima0: why can't you upgrade?
<bin_bash> KM0201: It's a secret.
<KM0201> bin_bash: he's super super serial
<bin_bash> he'th thuper therial
 * KM0201 loves when al gore is made fun of on south park
<KM0201> bin_bash: ah, so you've seen those episodes to.
<bin_bash> ...Yes. Of course.
<bin_bash> Even if I hadn't seen the whole episodes, I live on the goddamn internet
<bin_bash> I know thw quotes
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> did you watch that episode i sent you the other day, human centipad?
<bin_bash> Yeah
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> it was kind of stupid
<KM0201> i thought it was hilarious,.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bin_bash> Thank you, bazhang. We're waiting for fslima0 to give us some kind of relevant information
<bin_bash> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bin_bash> google-fu? lolwat
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol
<bin_bash> !google-fu
<bin_bash> stupid bot. uses a term it knows nothing about
<KM0201> lol
<well_laid_lawn> google fu is like kung fu but with google
<well_laid_lawn> google.com/linux works best
<well_laid_lawn> it has a penquin on it
<KM0201> fslima0: were you ever gonna tell us about your problem?
<bin_bash> No it's a thuper thecret
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> he probably bricked his computer because he didn't want to clean isntall
<KM0201> lol
<mikeatvillage> Is there a quick way of sharing my 'home' directory so it can be seem by a Windoze PC on the network, or do I need to install Samba?
<KM0201> mikeatvillage: samba would be about as quick as it gets
<mikeatvillage> Thanks, I'll stick it on then :-)
<KM0201> fslima0: did you get it resolved?
<vabigoon> hi, is that possible to force the terminal not to close after doing some script in python which is started by activator?
<bin_bash> um no but you can use screen
<KM0201> hmm, dunno
<vabigoon> screen? for what?
<vabigoon> you mean sreenshot yes?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> no, not screenshot
<KM0201> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<vabigoon> oh thank you :D
<aee> how to install dropbox in xfce
<vabigoon> i made it without any complications in 10.10
<vabigoon> download and install, that's all
<vabigoon> i'll try it now ;D
<vabigoon> oh, but it was on ubuntu with installed xcfe, so on pure xubuntu it's necessary to install Nautilus i suppose
<KM0201> vabigoon: why would you do that?
<KM0201> just use thunar
<KM0201> i'm assuming thunar can do whatever you're wanting nautilus to do.
<vabigoon> because dropbox is program made for nautilus. i don't know will it work without it?
<well_laid_lawn> you need the --hold option for a terminal to not close when starting it to run an app
<vabigoon> how can use it in the activator?
<vabigoon> aee: it works well on xubuntu.
<aee> try it thuanr
<vabigoon> i installed it now on the pure xubuntu 11.04
<vabigoon> it works
<aee> howto
<vabigoon> download it  from the dropbox site
<vabigoon> and in terminal
<aee> I play xubuntu 11.04
<vabigoon> download the .deb package
<kbmaniac> morning people, I am a gnome shell refugee still trying to find a home, have just installed 11.04 xubuntu all is good apart from after a re-boot, on clicking a folder there is a long delay before thunar opens and an error message pops up - "did not recieve a reply. possible causes ...." after that thunar starts real quick ... any ideas ?
<aee> um Ubuntu (x86 .deb) ?
<vabigoon> you have 32bit cpu?
<kbmaniac> yes, 32 bit
<vabigoon> so that package
<aee> yes
<aee> it for nauitlus
<vabigoon> oh sorry kbmaniac... im writing to aee
<vabigoon> but it works for me :D
<vabigoon> try it
<kbmaniac> my error, sorry :)
<aee> ok try it
<vabigoon> sudo dpkg -i [packagename]
<aee> installing dropbox
<vabigoon> i have the dropbox icon in the indicator plugin now
<aee> have foder dropbox
<aee> yes i see it
<vabigoon> is it downloading your files?
<aee> it syncing
<aee> i see icon in indicator
<vabigoon> so now you have installed dropbox :>
<aee> wow it easy
<aee> I think find thunar-dropbox plugin
<aee> thank vabigoon
<vabigoon> no problem :> enjoy it
<bin_bash> man... debian people are assholes
<jgould> oh?
<bin_bash> yeah
<jgould> I used debian for a while,  it was, oh, 10 years ago or so now.  Started on Slackware...
<psycho_oreos> so one insults another distro that's not exactly related to this channel nor this distro without a good reason
<lo0m> hi, i've installed xub 11.04 on lenovo T510 yesterday. everythng works fine except LCD brightness control. the icon appears and the bar goes up and down as it should, but brightness is the same (and it propably worked fine on LiveCD). any suggestions?
<musaraigne> morning
<musaraigne> Help needed ^^; can't play dvd's on latest xubuntu, despite having w32 codecs and libdvdcss installed from medibuntu
<musaraigne> I did try to zone my dvd drive but it didn't sort it out
<want_to_help> hi all the people.I have VERY VERY old computer(year 1997,200 MHz Pentium-MMX processor, 16 MB RAM, 1 GB HDD).What version of xUbuntu I should(can) install?
<russian_noob_XDD> Who can help me?
<psycho_oreos> I don't really think you can install xubuntu (with graphics) for such a small amount of RAM
<psycho_oreos> as with other distros that might be suitable for such a small amount of RAM may struggle. Things like puppylinux for instance
<russian_noob_XDD> thnx a lot
<psycho_oreos> are you planning to run without graphics or?
<mikeatvillage> I used to run Slackware as Samba servers (without any GUI) on 200Mhz PCs but I never tried on less than 64Mb RAM.
<psycho_oreos> I've never ran linux on that sort of specs. I do have 200MHz PC somewhere but it has 64MB RAM as well. My very first linux boxen was on a PII 400MHz with 768MB RAM
<russian_noob_XDD> I have normal computer at home,
<russian_noob_XDD> BUT THIS IS MY GRANDMOTHER'S COMPUTER!
<psycho_oreos> she's probably not going to enjoy running linux on it unless she's happy to deal with the terminal
<psycho_oreos> the only other way is to make a huge swap file/partition and have programs running off swap unless they are critical to kernel and/or Xorg itself
<psycho_oreos> even at that one still needs to run a very minimalistic WM/DE frontend so again, puppylinux may suit
<russian_noob_XDD> my grandmother don't use her computer
<russian_noob_XDD> I don't like the terminal too, and I just want to connect with the Internet and play normal games(I don't like Mario)
<nonix4> russian_noob_XDD: well if lucky, you may find ram upgrade to 64 megs for around $5.
<russian_noob_XDD> nonix4: OMG! Really??!!
<nonix4> (upgrades beyond 64 megs most likely wont work properly for computers of that age, as they tend to lack so called "tag ram")'
<russian_noob_XDD> It will be better to buy new computer XDDD
<russian_noob_XDD> I think, I can't find so old RAM in my small provincial russian town
<nonix4> russian_noob_XDD: well I tend to upgrade all old machines to their motherboards' max ram before even considering using them for something, much more pleasant to use that way :)
<russian_noob_XDD> creator of PuppyLinux, probably, did have computer like this XDD
<russian_noob_XDD> Excuse me for bad English
<nonix4> (smallest ram 'puter I have running Linux is around 16 megs, but that is OpenWrt)
<russian_noob_XDD> What OS better for my "computer": Win98 or Win95?
<russian_noob_XDD> Now I have Win98
<nonix4> neither of them can be used with networking...
<bazhang> russian_noob_XDD, ask in ##windows , this is xubuntu support
<nonix4> russian_noob_XDD: actually for 16 megs I'd recommend freebsd.
<xharx> i use xubuntu 11.04 and i cant find the option to set the speed of the mousecursor. What I find is the acceleration, but speed isn't inflluenced
<Sysi> try moving other slider too
<xharx> I did so, no effect
<Sysi> it should work and it works for me, what mouse do you have?
<xharx> synaptic mousepad
<bob34> hello
<moldy-b> hello everyone!
<moldy-b> have just started using xubuntu 11.04 and think its great!
<moldy-b> oh well bye
<LinXNut> hello?
<KM0201> yo
<LinXNut> hey i have a question about upgrading my xubuntu
<LinXNut> to the newer version
<LinXNut> when I open synaptic, it says "ubuntu", but I need to only upgrade xubuntu
<zenrox> ask away
<Seqis> Apparently my top-panel is completely screwed up. Is there any way to reset it to the install-defaults? I tried removing ~/.config/xfce4/panel and relogging and rebooting, but that hasn't helped. Any ideas?
<ThinkT510> LinXNut: if you have xubuntu installed and want to upgrade to xubuntu 11.04, then that is what it will do (don't worry, it won't give you ubuntu/unity).
<KM0201> yup..
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> guess he didn't want to stick arond for the answer
<ThinkT510> trust...
<KM0201> how do i message a user, that is not in any of the channels... i'm in.. but when I do a WHOIS, it finds him
<KM0201> but it doesn't show the channel he's in
<Sysi> /msg $USER hello
<KM0201> Sysi: oh ok.
<Sysi> i wish that's not client spesific
<Seqis> I've added my own panel to the bottom of my desktop (replacing one that was there by default). I'd like it to remain "always on top" in that maximized windows cannot penetrate it (just as maximized windows does not penetrate the top panel). Is that possible?
<zenrox> yes
<KM0201> Seqis: right click panel/panel preferences/lock panel
<zenrox> just lock the panl
<KM0201> make sure your on the proper panel (1 or 2 from the sounds of it)
<serpentologist> Does Xubuntu have network-manager and nm-applet installed by default? Or any other tool that would allow to create VPN connection as easily as nm-applet does?
<Sysi> nm-applet is there by default
<serpentologist> cool, i'm switching to Xubuntu then
 * KM0201 obviously notices another Unity fan
<KM0201> lol
<serpentologist> yeah you are right)
<Seqis> KM0201, thank you .. that helped... Though applications can still penetrate it if I left-click and drag them to the bottom of the desktop where the bottom-panel is located... The top of the panel is not treated as the desktop-border, except when maximizing now..
<KM0201> Seqis: oh ok..
<KM0201> thats not penetrating.. thats you dragging/dropping
<KM0201> lol
<Seqis> KM0201, well I am a recent user of XFCE. I am used to Gnome panels, which when locked cannot be penetrated.
<KM0201> ya
<Seqis> KM0201, essentially I'd like to treat the bottom panel like the top one is by default... locked & impenetrable.
<KM0201> Seqis: hold on, i just found how to turn that off.
<KM0201> settings mgr, window manager, focus tab...
<KM0201> sorry
<KM0201> advanced tab
<KM0201> uncheck "Wrap workspaces when dragging"
<KM0201> that'll disable that
<Seqis> what does that disable exactly?
<KM0201> Seqis: it disables dragging windows off the workspace'
<KM0201> isn't that what you wanted?
<Seqis> no
<Seqis> ok .. I'll have to explain a bit more
<KM0201> well i must just be totally lost.
<Seqis> The bottom of the desktop is currently seen as the true bottom of the desktop.. not the top of the bottom panel as the bottom of the desktop
<Sysi> log out and back in
<Seqis> so while I could drag an application off-screen, sure .... it seems that even though the bottom panel is locked, I can have an application window hit the top of the bottom panel, then drag down a bit further, it will hit the bottom of the true-desktop... then drag a bit further, and it'll drag off-screen
<Seqis> My panels are transparent... so I can see my windows at the bottom of the desktop, behind the bottom panel
<Sysi> like it's ment to work afaik
<Seqis> I just wanted to know if there was a way to effectively "end" the bottom of the desktop at the top of the bottom panel.
<KM0201> Seqis: lol, i don't think so..
<Seqis> FOr a second, I thought in Settings Manager, Workspaces there was a way to set the bottom border in # of pixels
<Seqis> ...Well I'm new to Xubuntu... I was very put off by the whole Unity and Gnome 3 desktop environments... and since it seems that Gnome 2.x is headed for destruction ... I started looking. Seems that XFCE is viable for my needs and Xubuntu seems to be fitting that pretty well.
<KM0201> Seqis: yeah, thats what ultimately made me switch to xfce.. not a huge fan of gnome 3 or unity.
<Seqis> oh man
<Seqis> unity & gnome 3 look like Fisher Price desktop environments...
<Seqis> a Desktop PC is not an oversized Smartphone
<Seqis> I suppose Unity & Gnome 3 would be good on tablets or smartphones... but not desktops.
<Seqis> I essentially recreated my two-panel look of Gnome 2.x ... removed the bottom panel that comes with Xubuntu, added a Window Menu & Workspace Switcher to the bottom panel, and removed the Window Menu from the top panel
<drc> Woah...now the new panel does what Sequi want...lemme figure out how I did it.
<Seqis> drc ack! you gotta tell me!  :)
<drc> as soon as I figure it out :)
<Seqis> the panel functionality I'm referring to is basically how it acts under Gnome 2.x
<drc> try this: make panel 2, verticle, lock...try moving a window <under> the panel...
<Seqis> ok
<drc> the move it horizonal and bottom
<Seqis> nope, it still moves under the panel
<drc> hmmm...
<drc> wish I knew
<drc> nope, I was wrong
<Seqis> drc, so the TOP of your bottom panel acts as the true bottom of the desktop?
<drc> I changed the edge snap distence...and it "snaped" to the top of panel 2
<Seqis> right
<drc> I <thought> it was not going under the panel
<Seqis> that's the LOCK checkbox
<Seqis> so maximized windows will not cross the top of the bottom panel
<drc> oh well...puppy time
<Seqis> but you can still drag a window behind & under the top-border of the bottom panel, down to the bottom of the true desktop.
<Sysi> i think you can't change that
<Seqis> Sysi, ok thank you ..
<Seqis> Sysi, do you use Audacious (not audacity) ?
<Sysi> nope
<Seqis> ..ok
<xubuntu306> hi
<Seqis> ..hi
<bin_bash> ummm does abiword not recover???
<bin_bash> wtf
<xubuntu306> oh shizznit
<xubuntu306> u shood get open office
<bin_bash> i shouldnmt have to
<xubuntu306> oh
<bin_bash> my computer just shut down. idk when or why. where can i check this
<zenrox> bin_bash, shounds like your computer got to hot and shut down to save its self
<bin_bash> probably not
<zenrox> it does casue my wifes did that yesterday for that very reasion its fan wasnt running
<zenrox> when it shut down
<bin_bash> fan is always running. it doesn't run hot.
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> but thare is a log file to look at
<zenrox> but i dont rember whare to look
<kuakkganni> /var/log
<zenrox> thats it look at the xorg log and kernel log
<bin_bash> well there's nothing in the kern.log before 11:48
<zenrox> check the one with the numbers on them
<zenrox> eatch is for the prev session
<zenrox> 1 is the last one 2 is the one before that etc.....
<bin_bash> empty
<zenrox> hmmm
<zenrox> what about xorg
<bin_bash> idk how to read it
<zenrox> past bin it
<bin_bash> http://pastie.org/private/oju3rbucftun9hfnb4rbg
<zenrox> nothen in thare either
<zenrox> every thang looks normal
<zenrox> try sys.log
<zenrox> message.log and user.log
<bin_bash> zenrox: read my mind
<bin_bash> i was in the syslog
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> May  1 10:17:01 Jack CRON[9117]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<zenrox> dmesg might be a good one too
<bin_bash> May  1 11:48:26 Jack kernel: imklog 4.6.4, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<zenrox> hmm maby cron just crashed what just before cron
<bin_bash> May  1 07:40:07 Jack kernel: [162211.392440] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<bin_bash> May  1 08:17:01 Jack CRON[11674]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<bin_bash> May  1 09:17:01 Jack CRON[26796]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<zenrox> your ext4 freaked out
<bin_bash> 3 hours before it shut off?
<bin_bash> weird
<bin_bash> okay well now I found out that abiword does have my file
<bin_bash> but it's .doc.bak and when I try to open it, it's xml
<bin_bash> only thing i can think of
<bin_bash> is maybe skype crashed
<bin_bash> and overheated the computer
<KM0201> hmm
<Brinson> Hey, I accidentally removed the network-manager applet from my panel...and its not on the list to add...how did they get it there?
<Sysi> Brinson: notification area or indicator plugin
<Brinson> mmm, I added them both, and still can't see it. Do you know the command for bringing up the network-manager? I thought it was network-manager-gnome but that isn't working
<Sysi> nm-applet
<Brinson> I think I'm just going to install wicd.
<KM0201> Brinson: i believe you'd need to add notification area, to get your network applet back
<drc> Brinson: Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Session and Startup>Application Autostart...find and check Network Manager
<KM0201> drc: from what he's saying, i think it's running, ti's just not in the panel (or i assume its runnning, since he's here)
<Brinson> I'm on a different computer, but yeah, its running. Its actually in the panel now, I had to restart for some reason.
<drc> KM0201: Probably, but he seems to be having (other?) problems...best to check everything :)
<KM0201> drc: i didn't notice the other problems
<Brinson> thanks for the help guys. 11.04 is a very nice release. Xfce 4.8 is so nice.
<drc> well, <other> as in: the nm-applet wasn't showing up where we expected it :)
<KM0201> drc: well, thats just because he removed notification area
<KM0201> add it back, its there... if nm-applet wasn't running, the machine wouldn't get onlin
<drc> Ah...<that's> why my xfce-power-manager shows up (when I said only on battery use and recharge)...the silly usb mouse uses/drains a battery.
<kbmaniac>  have just installed 11.04 xubuntu all is good apart from after a re-boot, on clicking a folder there is a long delay before thunar opens and an error message pops up - “did not recieve a reply. possible causes ....” after that thunar starts real quick ... any ideas ?
<Sysi> the delay is "feature" that came with new features, error should be about something else
<kbmaniac> lol .. OK will copy text of error ...
<kbmaniac> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<KM0201> Sysi: what was tha tlink that was posted to the other day (it was on psychocats) to completely remove Xfce, or Lxde, or whatever
<kbmaniac> odd because its a brand new install, anyone else getting this message on thunar 1st start ?
<KM0201> found it
<KM0201> !pure
<KM0201> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<KM0201> purelxde
<KM0201> !purelxde
<KM0201> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Souperman> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KM0201> i wasn't off topic, what are you talking about.
<LinXnut> I have a question about upgrading my xubuntu to 11.04. Through the synaptic package manager, it says "Ubuntu" upgrade, but I only need to upgrade Xubuntu. Is this the same thing or different?
<Sysi> same thing
<Sysi> ubuntu and xubuntu dowload (updated) software from same place
<LinXnut> ok thank you! :D
<inaety> Hi. I have my font set to using Droid Sans under fonts which I want to keep but when trying to view PDFs under xpdf, the rendering comes out terribly
<inaety> How can I change this rendering without changing my system font
<Sysi> xfce shouldn't matter with xpdf rendering
<Sysi> what about other pdf software?
<Sysi> or i'm not expert with that..
<Souperman> inaety, by definition pdf's have their own set of fonts
<inaety> changing the system font changes the font rendered in xpdf
<inaety> along with document viewer as well
<Souperman> it does? first time i heard that
<inaety> Souperman, give it a try
<KM0201> what is that xfce tool, for configuring pulse audio.
<KM0201> it's a GUI tool.
<KM0201> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<KM0201> !pulsemixer
<Seqis> Why is it that the Notification Area plugin is shadowed out when I want to add it? I've been in a situation in the past where I've removed that plugin, and I can't add it back in because it's shadowed out...
<Souperman> add what?
<Seqis> the Notification Area plugin
<Seqis> ..to the panel
<Seqis> it's in the same list as the CPU Graph, clock, etc
<Souperman> oh is shadowed because you are using another installer, synaptic or ubuntu software center, or apt-get, or aptitude
<Seqis> hmm? When I right click my panel, and I go down to PANEL --> Add New Items...
<Souperman> i dont understand
<Seqis> you using XFCE?
<Souperman> indeed, like from forever
<Seqis> :) ok
<Seqis> just checking
<Seqis> ok so, right click your panel.... go to Add New Items
<Seqis> there's a bunch of applets (or plugins) listed
<Souperman> there, now is all grey because i have the add new items window open
<Seqis> ok
<Seqis> look in the listing
<Souperman> now what?
<Seqis> go down to N and look for Notification Area
<Seqis> Is it grayed out for you?
<Souperman> nope
<Seqis> wow it is for me
<Souperman> i see
<Seqis> and this is a fresh install
<Souperman> add a new panel and try to add the notification area to it
<Seqis> ya did that -- still shadowed out
<Seqis> it's the only one on the list that's shadowed out to me
<Seqis> Being this is a fresh install, I was wondering if I had to do something
<Seqis> Not here, but at work I have a dual monitor setup and I'd expect to want to add the Notification Area to the 2nd monitor on a new panel for that 2nd monitor... so I am expecting to run into this problem there
<Souperman> Seqis, this fresh install was using a pure xubuntu disk?
<Seqis> yep
<Seqis> 11.04
<Seqis> everything else looks good.. I was wondering why this is shadowed out like that.
<Sysi> it's shadowed if you alreadu have it somewhere
<Seqis> Well you can only have one I suppose? But here's the rub ..... if I remove it (and I have) I can't put it back, because it's still shadowed. In fact, the only way I could restore it was to delete the entire ~/.config/xfce4 directory and reboot to force a redraw
<Sysi> you should be able to do that.. and it worked for me
<Seqis> Sysi, to do what, exactly?
<Sysi> you're sure it wasn't indicator plugin?
<Sysi> to add it back
<Souperman> Seqis, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10181/xubuntu-restoring-the-notifcation-area-in-xfce4
<Souperman> have you read this?
<Seqis> let me check
<Seqis> heh yea
<Seqis> theyr'e saying the same thing
<Sysi> worked for me..
<Seqis> they suggest just removing the panel subdirectory
<Seqis> but that didn't work for me, I had to remove the entire xfce4 directory
<Sysi> weird
<Seqis> Sysi, you removed the notification area, and then you were able to put it back?
<Seqis> I guess it's not shadowed for you
<Seqis> I'm wondering why mine is, and what I could do to repair that... this install is 1 hour old.
<Seqis> Also, if forces a white background, I wanted to change that... but that's a minor thing
<Seqis> if=it
<Souperman> i think, something went wrong whit your installation
<Souperman> you have a separated /home ?
<Seqis> everything looks great so far... all the plugins for the panel work fine.. and are not shadowed... just that one item.
<Seqis> Yea I always make a separate partition for /boot, /, /home and swap
<Souperman> maybe you had config files there that are changing stuff
<Seqis> oh this was a fresh install and format
<Seqis> this is my "testing" box.
<Seqis> the /home was formatted ext4
<Seqis> could I reinstall (i.e. add/remove) plugins for panels
<Seqis> ?
<Seqis> When i right click the plugin by the way it says above "Indicator Plugin"
<MK`> how big should I make a /boot partition?
<Seqis> MK`, I rarely make it larger than 250MB
<MK`> I have an old 15 GB drive I want to install Xubuntu on, is why
<KM0201> MK`, you don't really *have* to have a boot partition
<KM0201> if xubuntu is the only thing on the drive.. i see no reason to personally
<MK`> I'd prefer to keep them separate if I could
<Seqis> 250mb should suffice. I also make the root 20gig... so with a 15gig drive, not sure ... you may be able to get away with 5 or 6 gig.
<MK`> well it's not the only drive in the computer :P
<MK`> my /home will be on a different HD
<KM0201> MK`, thats not really an issue.. just install grub to the 15gig drive.. and it'll never touch the other drives mbr
<KM0201> put it on the 15gig drives mbr, and it'l lnever touch the other drives, mbr.. that is
<KM0201> but regardless, as said, a 250mb /boot is plenty
<Souperman> Seqis, http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-53991-icon-bar-has-disappeared
<Souperman> ?
<Seqis> let me check that Souperman, thank you
<Seqis> Souperman, that's a forum post for windows ... :\
<Souperman> yes, read the guy who posts about xfce
<Seqis> I did a bunch of googling on it before asking in here though..
<Seqis> oh
<Seqis> Souperman, that seems to be a command line version of doing the same thing via the gui ... I did try xfce4-panel --add="Notification Area" (with and without quotes) .. nothing happened
<Seqis> I suppose I'll google more.. perhaps ask again in a while... seems like a fixable issue
<Ascavasaion> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD.  I am intending to change to Xubuntu desktop.  but on the first reboot after installing it stop booting and gives me this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601832/   Any ideas please?
<MK`> hm I read your issue Seqis, very strange
<Seqis> MK`, I noticed something just now.
<MK`> Ascavasaion: I cannot help sorry
<Ascavasaion> Um, thanks MK`
<Seqis> in the list of ADD new Items -- the "Indicator Plugin" is available.. and looks just like the one on the panel.. (it is NOT grayed out). So I can indeed add 2nd (or 3rd) Indicator Plugins. I guess I wanted "Indicator Plugin" the whole time. I don't knwo though why "Notification area" is still shadowed.
<Seqis> woops
<MK`> Sequis: there is some overlap among those 3 plugins, if you use all 3 it will only put some of the things in one of them
<Seqis> MK`, there seems to me other things you can add into the indicator plugin
<MK`> probably
<Seqis> MK`, would you know where there's a list of which items I could add/remove?
<Seqis> MK`, I have a partial list
<MK`> one sec
<MK`> Indicator Applet Session has your session changer and logoff button. Indicator Applet has your Battery, Sound, and Messages. Notification area has your programs, Update Manager, Internet, and a duplicate Battery
<MK`> If you have Indicator and Notification it only has batter in the Indicator
<MK`> y*
<Seqis> it seems that you can add items
<Seqis> sudo apt-get install indicator-application indicator-appmenu indicator-messages indicator-session indicator-sound
<MK`> cool
<Ascavasaion> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD.  I am intending to change to Xubuntu desktop.  but on the first reboot after installing it stop booting and gives me this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601832/   Any ideas please?
<Souperman> Ascavasaion, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-initrd-bug.html
<MK`> yeah indicator-applet has 3 addons: indicator-messages, indicator-sound, indicator-application. indicator-applet-session seems to be the gnome version of indicator-session + indicator-me
<Seqis> yep
<Seqis> but the panel is 1 blocked panel... you can't seem to change the icon order inside the applet or move the icons around.. they're either there, or not.
<Seqis> ..they also can't be split up ..
<MK`> maybe you can reconfigure the applet somehow :P
<MK`> lemme look into it
<Seqis> MK`, I was checking into that... it would be nice because the applet "indicator-session" allows the log-off, reboot, etc... that would be a great replacement for the "Session Menu" plugin (and uses less space on the panel), but it's not placeable on the far right within the plugin ... which really is the appropriate place for a session-icon
<MK`> there are gconf files that let you suppress some of them but that's it I think
<MK`> 1 /apps/indicator-session/suppress_logout_menuitem
<MK`> to "Remove the Log Out item from the session menu"
<Seqis> I apt-get removed the indicator-session  :)
<Seqis> that's another way to suppress it
<Seqis> :\
<MK`> 2: /apps/indicator-session/suppress_logout_restart_shutdown "Suppress the dialog to confirm logout, restart and shutdown action"
<MK`> and then ones to remove restart and shut down
<Seqis> But icon placement within the plugin appears to be a nono
<MK`> yeah
<MK`> shame
<xubuntu009> yeah
<Seqis> Shame there's no plugins for each of them specifically then.....
<Seqis> MK`, Are there more panel plugins than the ones listed by default?
<MK`> i'm sure you can find plenty of other ones people have made
<Seqis> Are they gtk 2.x plugins?
<MK`> most likely
<MK`> I am on gnome myself right now
<Seqis> ah
<Seqis> I felt trapped by the whole Ubuntu Unity and Gnome 3 craziness
<Seqis> so I'm trying out Xubuntu
<Seqis> XFCE seems to be the only way for me, if I don't want to turn my PC into an oversized smartphone.
<MK`> it's nice
<MK`> I use Xubuntu when I break gnome mostly
<Seqis> ...since I know Gnome 2.x is destined for the trashbin ... :(
<MK`> but I am about to install it on an older PC :P
<Ascavasaion> Souperman: Hectic stuff to go wrong on a fresh install.  Seems I wasted time and effort and pre-paid internet bandwidth on Ubuntu again.
<Souperman> :/
<MK`> pre-paid bandwidth? sheesh
<Souperman> sorry?
<Seqis> Maybe I'm getting old, but Gnome 2.x seems to me so optimized....... I am dumbfounded as to why they're abandoning that panel set
<Sysi> i've never liked gnome 2
<Seqis> Sysi, from a performance memory hog perspective, or from a user interface perspective
<Sysi> usability perspective
<Ascavasaion> MK`: Yes, the joys of living in a 3rd world country.
<Sysi> i like KDE4
<Seqis> ..never card for KDE
<Sysi> or actually, what i can get from it
<Seqis> cared*
<MK`> I have Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu all installed on here. My application and settings menus are disaster areas
<Seqis> I've always preferred Gnome 2.x... and now the whole Gnome/Ubuntu world seems to think I need 50 pixel icons
<nekoCAT> The only thing l really like about gnome 2 are the themes but the Xubuntu theme is the style I use it works out fine with the demise of Gnome 2.
<Sysi> i really hate usability that is like playing FPS game
<Souperman> Seqis, i know this might be like too much, but... you could sudo apt-get purge xfce4-panel form a tty while xfce is shut down and then do sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel again
<Seqis> It looks like a Fisher Price desktop environment.. (unity & gnome 3)
<Souperman> :P
<Seqis> Souperman,   :\
<Seqis> Actually I think I solved it
<nekoCAT> Seqis: The same could be said of KDE
<Seqis> I really don't know why the Notification Area plugin is shadowed... but I don't think I need it... it's really the "Indicator Plugin" I needed.
<Sysi> gett off from 90s :P
<MK`> brb
<Souperman> oh well, but its not the same
<Sysi> Seqis: didn't i suggest that kinda long time ago? :D
<Ascavasaion> Souperman: when I do  cat /proc/cmdline I get a long BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-linuxkernelversion root=looongnumberhere.  but when I do a ls there is no /boot folder.
<Seqis> Sysi, yea... you did
<Seqis> <--- stew-pid
<Seqis> Sysi, though I don't know why the Notification Area is shadowed... but <whatever> :)
<Seqis> Well from the forum posts I'm reading on Ubuntu Forums... it looks like Unity & Gnome 3 have done forked the Ubuntu-using population into "I like it" and "OMG are you kidding?!" ... I'm in the latter group, hence my arrival at Xubuntu.
<MK`> of course
<MK`> Ubuntu will continue to head toward Unity
<Sysi> i think unity is like worse version of kde-netbook
<MK`> and the gnome community will create a Gubuntu derivative eventuallty
<MK`> and we'll all be happy
<Seqis> precisely ... it's a good interface (maybe) for netbooks and/or tablets... but Desktops?? MmmmmKk..
<Sysi> Seqis: what's the difference?
<Seqis> Yea... they'll either fork GTK 2.x or port the panels over to GTK 3.x
<Sysi> why wouldn't it work on bigger screen?
<Souperman> Ascavasaion, sorry, i can't really help you there, if there is nothing important on the disk you could do a fresh install again, formating the hard drive and reinstalling it all
<Seqis> Sysi, well in a mobile environment, I can see how large icons for touch screens are a good idea and big panels
<Ascavasaion> Souperman: And use up yet more Internet bandwidth? :(
<Sysi> Seqis: and why wouldn't they be even better on desktop since the screen is bigger?
<Seqis> Sysi, but for a desktop PC with high res monitors and power users trying to get work done as opposed to just doing simple tasks on a mobile screen-restricted mobile device, it just isn't sufficient.
<Seqis> the logic doesn't scale Sysi . A large icon that is easy to tap with a finger tip doesn't mean you need a large icon on a desktop PC when you're using a mouse.
<Souperman> Ascavasaion, sorry, but upgrading never goes well, the best solution to avoid most problems is to do clean installs
<Sysi> Seqis: even if you don't need it it's better
<Ascavasaion> Souperman: It was a clean install.
<Seqis> Sysi, how do you see it as better? I suppose unity/gtk 3 is a matter of preference ultimately.
<Souperman> then why do you bother about bandwhidth you already have the installer...
<Sysi> Seqis: easier pointing
<Seqis> ...for the handicapped maybe.
<Ascavasaion> Souperman: Part of the install is a lot of downloding of files... I do not know what it is downloading.
<Souperman> language files. you can avoid that part
<Seqis> but I fail to see why an icon needs to be that large or the panels so screen-splitting that a standard use with a mouse would find that useful
<Souperman> clic "cancel"
<Souperman> or just unplug the internets
<Sysi> it won't use internet if you unplug it
<Sysi> i'm slow.. TV →
<Ascavasaion> Souperman: Oh, thought it was necessary.,
<Souperman> well its not mandatory, it installs language files, if it doesnt it will be on english
<Seqis> Sysi, would you know if on a fresh Xubuntu install if I copied my ~/.config/xfce4 folder, I'd be able to easily/quickly copy my panel setup and XFCE preferences to a fresh install?
<Souperman> Seqis, im sure you need to copy it while xfce is not runing
<Sysi> backup and then just push it back after installation before login
<Seqis> Souperman, yea that's why I'm asking... so how would I approach that... force init 3 ?
<serpentologist> Hi, i have the following problem: i burned xubuntu image to disk and successfully booted from it. But when i tried to install the system i got error because some files could not be read. So here the question: is there a way to configure installer in such a way that it downloads packages from the server, not from the disk?
<Souperman> well you could log out and start an pure x session
<Seqis> I just spent so much time tweaking this XFCE setup on this test box.. it would be nice to just copy the config files over to a 2nd install
<Souperman> serpentologist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Seqis> Sysi, so i suppose the easy way would be to install fresh on a new box, then reboot using the live-cd (USB actually) then mount the /home and place the files
<Seqis> Sysi, but more to the point ... are all the configs for XFCE preferences (like Appearance style & icon selection) and panel setup all kept in the ~/.config/xfce4 directory?
<Sysi> i have pretty customized setup and it takes about quarter to set it up :P
<Sysi> xfce <3
<Seqis> a quarter... hour?
<Sysi> 15 mins
<Seqis> well it would take me longer, so I'd prefer to just copy the configs...
<Seqis> Are they all kept in ~/.config/xfce4  ?
<Seqis> It seems they are... because earlier when I removed it .. I lost everything and they all defaulted back to install defaults.
<Seqis> I suppose I'll just test it on a vm
<aphrek> are there any keyboard shortcuts for displaying open apps side by side - similar to expose on mac...
<Souperman> im pretty sure there are some compiz stuff to do that
<aphrek> aha - I will check, just sorting out nvidia drivers first , cheers
<eduardo_> do you prefer greybird or bluebird?
<eduardo_> Im a bluebird theme fan
<tatzenblogde> hey, does anybody know why libreoffice doesnt look like a typical gnome-application in xubuntu? i know it isnt a typical gnome-application, but how can i fit the style?
<Sysi> install libreoffice-gtk
<KM0201> lol, i'd say you answered your own question...lol
<KM0201> it's not a typical gnome-application, so it doesn't look like a typical gnome-application.. :)
<tatzenblogde> year, right :-) but i installed the package libreoffice-gtk and know it behaves like one :-)
<tatzenblogde> thanks!
<KM0201> well thats all you can ask for.. :)
<nekoCAT> eduardo_: Greybird.  It is a very professional and distraction free theme.
<tatzenblogde> i'm so impressed of the new xfce / xubuntu
<Souperman> 10.04 still uses open office
<mikeatvillage> Hah! Eventually got Skype working ... removed PulseAudio !
<KM0201> mikeatvillage, it does seem to work a lot better w/ alsa
<KM0201> i was just noticing that myself
<KM0201> ive been messing w/ Lubuntu (which uses alsa)... and skype is perfectly clear on it
<mikeatvillage> I too have been test driving Lubuntu, it's rather nice.
<mikeatvillage> It prompted me to try removing PulseAudio from this xubuntu installation :-)
<KM0201> mikeatvillage, i like it a lot.
<KM0201> i might install it
<bin_bash> anyone know python?
<KM0201> negative
<Souperman> #python
<KM0201> lolwhat
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> ok, i gotta leavve, be back in a while
<Souperman> kk
<Souperman> ;)
<mister_m> I am having all sorts of problems after upgrading to 11.04
<mister_m> the xfce session seems to be running smoother than the xubuntu session
#xubuntu 2012-04-23
<GridCube> NSP, mmhm maybe using gigolo?
<NSP>  im installing the system-config-samba package, thanks anyway
<NSP> im new in xubuntu, i was using slackware for some years ... somethings are a little different :)
<GridCube> :D thats to be expected
<xubuntu260> HI
<xubuntu260> ?
<CellTech> Ok. I maxed out the ram for my system. It is an older system. It's now at 1gb and my xubuntu is still slow and lagging. wth could be the issue now?
<likemindead> Slow all the time or just certain tasks?
<CellTech> Slow all the time
<CellTech> Sorry had to take a phone call
<likemindead> Processor?
<CellTech> 2.4
<CellTech> intel 2.4gb, 120gb harddrive, 1gb ram
<likemindead> I've got Xubuntu 11.10 running great on just such machines, CellTech.
<xubuntu880> necesito ayuda
<xubuntu880> hello
<jgmdev> hola
<jgmdev> creo que deberias usar el canal de xubuntu-es
<jgmdev> xubuntu880, aunque por otra parte ese canal esta casi vacio
<orangeninja> how can i tell if my /swap partition is mounted? It show 0 of 5105MB used in a panel item right now.
<jgmdev> free -m -t
<xubuntu880> so i can speak english
<xubuntu880> i have a problem with efi in xubuntu
<xubuntu880> dont boot
<orangeninja> yep, swap: 5105 total, 0 used, 5106 free
<orangeninja> so how do I mount it?
<jgmdev> well linux doesnt uses swap unless it is really necessary so dont worry if it reads 0 used
<jgmdev> in any case the command to mount a swap partition is swapon /dev/to_mount
<jgmdev> but it seems you already have it mounted
<orangeninja> that might be the case, I am using 4gb ram in this laptop. but I have noticed hangs here and there with mozilla on youtube sometimes so that's what made me think about it.
<jgmdev> thats mostly due to flash player
<jgmdev> 4gigs is a lot so dont expect the swap to be used if you are doing light work on that laptop
<orangeninja> ok, just overzelouse I guess.
<jgmdev> maybe the video card drivers are the cause of crashes
<orangeninja> yeah, so far pretty light just 4 or 5 tabs open at a time.
<orangeninja> no crash, just a few seconds stutter.
<orangeninja> what is the nvidia package I need to check? I am using one of there mobile cards 800m I think'
<jgmdev> I have tested intel, nvidia and ati and so far intel has the most compatible drivers, then ati and nvidia in my experience with flash player and videos
<jgmdev> there are about 3 nvidia packages nvidia-96 for older hardware, nvidia-173 fore newer and nvidia-current I think nvidia-current should work for you but I'm not sure
<jgmdev> usually the additional drivers application should assist you on that
<jgmdev> System Menu -> Settings -> Additional Drivers
<orangeninja> laptop is abot 4 years old. hp dv6775us
<jgmdev> the best bet is to use Additional Drivers application since it automatically checks on a database a installs the correct propietary binary driver
<jgmdev> you can also go to nvidia.com and download the driver to install manually but kernel upgrade will break it forcing you to reinstall the driver from the terminal
<xuserx> hi
<xuserx> will xubuntu 12.04 use xfce4.10?
<xuserx> :-D
<xuserx> xfce 4.10 will be release on April 28th, 2012.
<Artemis3> xuserx, i don't think so, but there is a ppa around...
<xuserx> ok
<ball> Is there any way to get more information about what Xubuntu is doing while it displays the knight-rider/cylon thing on ths splash screen?  I have some data I'd like to rescue and it doesn't look as though it's ever going to get past that.
<Artemis3> i would remove "splash" from the grub line, then you could also remove "quiet".
<Artemis3> else use the recovery option
<Artemis3> just chose boot normaly when the menu appears, it happens to not use splash/quiet
<ball> Artemis3: I've no idea how to get to that. I tried hot-keying to a text console, but they're not responding to keystrokes.
<ball> :-(
<Artemis3> reboot and hold SHIFT, you should see the grub menu, choose the recovery option
<Artemis3> after that will come a menu, pick the first choice (iirc) recume normally or something to those lines
<orangeninja> thank for the help guys and jgmdev ! have a good one.
<jgmdev> bye :)
<ball> I never got to the grub menu, but I hit the reset button on the PC and it's now back at the Xubuntu desktop
<ball> Next thing I should do is backup the photos I uploaded from a camera this morning.
<ball> Thanks for the help Artemis3
<Artemis3> when you reboot the machine, you should press shift and keep it pressed until you see the grub menu
<Artemis3> pick recovery, when the menu comes, there is an option for fsck all disks, maybe you should do that...
<ball> I tried holding down shift, but didn't get the menu. That may be because of my keyboard though.
<ball> It's a USB keyboard from an old CRT iMac
<Artemis3> ball, in the future dont use reset, try ctrl alt del first (and wait a while), in emergency, push alt sysrq (print screen) keep pushing those 2 keys and type reisub (slowly)
<Artemis3> it might be left shift
<ball> I tried Ctrl+Alt+Del before resorting to reset
<Artemis3> i think there is another one let me check
<xubuntu038> Is everyone asleep?
<Wizard> hi
<tnk1> hi peoples, question... when I lock the screen, the screen goes blank/black as it should, but one section of the screen where there was a youtube video in chrome still SHOWS THE YOUTUBE VIDEO FRAME (nothing else of the chrome page), in the otherwise black/locked monitor! what in the world???
<tnk1> that window of chrome isn't even maximized on the desktop or the active tab in that window of chrome!
<Wizard> tnk1, do you use OpenGL screensaver?
<Wizard> does it happen in other browsers too?
<Wizard> s/in/with/
<tnk1> Wizard: I have compizconfig up.. how do I tell?
<tnk1> Wizard: I actually just went to unclick/disable opengl in compizconfig settings manager, and that whole settings mgr prog crashed.. hm..
<tnk1> should I uninstall opengl or compizconfig or something?
<Wizard> what has compizconfig to do with screensaver?
<Wizard> I didn't say anything like this
<tnk1> I don't know. how do I tell if I am using opengl screensaver?
<Wizard> 1. which screensaver do you use, 2. does this happen with other browsers?
<tnk1> what else screensaver would I be using?
<Wizard> check in settings :)
<tnk1> where in settings
<Wizard> opengl screensavers are named glsomething
<Wizard> in screensaver settings
<tnk1> I'm literally just using "blank screen only"
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> do you have ati gfx card?
<Wizard> since I have no idea why such things happen :)
<Wizard> the only thing which I have in mind is this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_overlay
<tnk1> no. nvidia card. it works fine in previous iterations of xubuntu and kernel.. i updated things today.. fuuh
<tnk1> is there a better screensaver program to use instead of xfscreensaver or wahtever xfce naturally uses?
<Wizard> gnome screensaver, but I bet problem lies deeper :(
<Wizard> if you use blank screen only, than go to xscreensaver settings
<Wizard> go to "advanced" tab and select "Quick power-off in blank only mode"
<Wizard> dirty workarround :S
<tnk1> Wizard: can xfce be made to use the gnome-screensaver once I uninstall xscreensaver?
<Wizard> sure, but first try my workarround, this should "help"
<tnk1> that's not a viable solutin
<tnk1> solution
<Wizard> at least video won't be visible
<tnk1> that just shuts off the screen saver
<tnk1> and monitor
<tnk1> yeah, that's not going to work
<tnk1> i dont want to be flicking the backlight on it so much
<Wizard> ok, than you may try gnome-screensaver, but I don't expect it to work any better
<Wizard> hmm
<tnk1> how do I get gnome-screensaver to come on automatically wheni n xfce session?
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> good question
<Wizard> hmm.. I did it once, just by installing gnome-screensaver and removing xscreensaver
<Wizard> btw, they share some packages, so watch out :)
<Wizard> tnk1, does it work now?
<projekt26> is there a way to upgrade to the 12.04 beta from my 11.10 install?
<Wizard> yes, alt+f2, update-manager -d
<Wizard> are you willing to help with bugreporting?
<projekt26> no I just want to be a hipster using 12.04 before all my friends do :)
<projekt26> thanks btw
<Wizard> your welcome ;)
<Wizard> remember to backup essential files before you start
<projekt26> will do
<Wizard> knome, is that any better? :>
<knome> Wizard, :P
<knome> sure
<Wizard> I'm so angry, that I'm calm
<Wizard> int overflowed
<azeam> will 12.04 (well, thunar) have support for ubuntu one?
<knome> no
<azeam> ok, thanks
<Kaapa> hello
<Kaapa> is there a way to change the timezone without logging out / in?
<Wizard> sure
<Wizard> http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.com/2008/07/changing-ubuntu-time-zone.html
<Wizard> here you are, Kaapa
<Wizard> hmm
<Kaapa> Wizard: lemme try - I just don't want to relogin
<Kaapa> nah, I've done that
<Kaapa> actually
<Wizard> and what, nothing?
<Wizard> so, what does date say now?
<Kaapa> same
<Kaapa> doesnm change
<Kaapa> bah
<Wizard> hmm
<xubuntu278> i have hardware of P-IV 2.0 and 512 MB ram
<xubuntu278> will xubuntu work well on it
<Wizard> it should
<Wizard> oop
<xubuntu5> when playing back a full 1080p video i see motion blur like horizontal lines going up and down ever so slightly during high impact scenes
<bepebe> hello, my scrolling seems to be very fast in all aspects of windows that can scroll. I have a tweak for Firefox that slows it down, but browsing folders, or other applications results in very erratic scrolling if the slightest move on the scroll wheel
<bepebe> Hello, I am trying to delete folders from a NTFS permission, and I am getting a "Unable to find or create wastebasket directory" error - http://i40.tinypic.com/2637evp.png can anybody help ?
<baizon> bepebe: try shift+del
<bepebe> baizon, thanks, does that mean they do not go to the wastebasket at all? do I need to set permissions on the wastebasket to allows the NTFS partition to write to it ?>
<baizon> there seems to be a problem with your trash
<baizon> check if the directory is there
<baizon> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<baizon> there you got it
<bepebe> yeah folder is there
<baizon> there? ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<bepebe> yeah
<baizon> so, the sollution for your problem is...
<bepebe> delete it and re-create it ?
<baizon> Step 1:open thunar as root
<baizon> Step 2:go to home/.local/share
<baizon> Step 3:change permissions on Thrash folder (and all folders inside,of course)
<baizon> damn battlefield finishd loading
<baizon> bepebe: or
<bepebe> changed the permissions and still the same
<baizon> bepebe: then this sollution is right
<baizon> Make a directory in the root of the NTFS drive with the name  .Trash-[your user id number].  Typically, that would be '.Trash-1000'  but you can type 'id' in a terminal to check.
<baizon> In the terminal:  sudo chown -R [your user name]:users  .Trash-[your user id number]
<baizon> par example:
<baizon> mkdir .Trash-1000
<baizon> sudo chown -R admin:users .Trash-1000
<f11f12> how can I disable the automount "feature"?
<baizon> f11f12: settings
<f11f12> not the file manager popup, I really want to stop if from mounting
<baizon> why that?
<f11f12> because I'd like to have raw access (I have a udev rule that calls a script)
<baizon> f11f12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<baizon> this?
<f11f12> well this disables only the file viewer to open...
<f11f12> it still gets mounted on /media/...
<bepebe> baizon, the latter fixes the error, but does a permanent delete (like a shift+delete) I'd ideally like the option to restore if possible..
<baizon> bepebe: i think its a bug
<baizon> but im not sure
<baizon> workd with xfce 4.6
<bepebe> as far as I am aware, I'm on 4.6 - I appreciate your help nonetheless
<baizon> f11f12: http://superuser.com/questions/69155/disable-automounting-in-ubuntu
<baizon> that?
<baizon> bepebe: sorry not using mixed ntfs that much
<f11f12> baizon: I gave up, my rules file now unmounts it :-)
<baizon> hehe ok
<Wizard> hi
<Ahix> Hi everyone. I got a question: I'm using pidgin on a xubuntu-like desktop but i have no idea how to use the webcam and microphone in it... help ?
<Xubuntu> Hey... I screwed up my x.conf somehow and now I can't get the my xubuntu system to boot. So, try to log in to recovery to copy the backup file but the system tells me that it's a read only file syste... "su cp x.conf.back x.conf"?
<Wizard> Ahix, xubuntu-like?
<Wizard> Xubuntu, sudo cp...
<Wizard> btw, why do you need xorg.conf?
<Ahix> Wizard, yeah i'm running "voyager 11.10"
<Artemis3> Ahix, sounds like a job for... #pidgin? ;)
<Wizard> voyager? :D
<Artemis3> the final frontier...
<Ahix> Artemis3, didn't knew that chann' exist :D
<baizon> xubuntu: boot from livecd than mount and change it
<Xubuntu> because the x system won't start and it's log file tells me something about the x.conf file is broken (I'm booted to windows now 'cuz I needed to get some work done so I don't remember exactly what the problem was)
<baizon> Ahix: http://www.ehow.com/how_8624219_detect-webcam-xubuntu.html
<baizon> and check dmesg for errors or something like that
<Artemis3> i would try the camera with cheese first, and if it works then comes the part of making it work with pidgin
<baizon> Artemis3: yes the same thing is on the link i posted :D
<Ahix> baizon, Tanks i'll check this out
<baizon> i just was to lazy to write it :D
<baizon> np
<hhbjjhb> how do I share files and folders with a windows pc without manually editing samba config?
<hhbjjhb> Settings -> Personal File Sharing  says "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system". what is required besides the samba package?
<dahm> Hi everyone! I have just installed Xubuntu 11.10 on an old laptop and can't get Flash to work on Firefox although I've tried every possible installation with Flash-aid. Can you help? Be aware that I'm a newbie in the linux world ;-) Thx
<hhbjjhb> nevermind
<Wizard> dahm, installing flashplugin-installer package usually helps
<Wizard> ;)
<dahm> Wizard, via Synaptic package manager ?
<baizon> dahm: yes or terminal
<dahm> remember i'm a newbie ;-) i'll try the manager first unless you have a command I can copy
<baizon> dahm: ok, so type in the terminal... sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<baizon> then enter your password :)
<dahm> thx, I got 2 errors messages but it's in french so that won't help you. how can i switch to the english interface?
<Pici> dahm: LANG=C sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dahm> no that's ok, it was because i had left the manager open, it's running now
<dahm> ok, installation flashplugin-installer worked fine but still no flash in firefox
<baizon> dahm: is something present in the plugins / addons tab?
<dahm> which tab? in firefox?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> extras
<baizon> addons
<baizon> then plugins
<baizon> dahm: which version of xubuntu do you got 32 or 64?
<dahm> baizon : 32 bits
<dahm> baizon: i don't have the same menus in french but i found a screen to manage plugins : it says more or less "plugin currently being used : shockwave flash adobe flash player (installer)"
<baizon> so flash is installed
<dahm> if i look at all plugins there's also a futuresplash player adobe flash player not currently used
<baizon> so enable it
<baizon> type in the adress bar about:plugins
<baizon> and check for flash
<baizon> http://nxadm.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/about_plugins.png
<baizon> like this
<dahm> ok, i got the screen. the info is very similar to your screenshot. do you need to know the differences?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> upload it :D
<Wizard> :)
<mcdonc_> i know gnome 3 is meant to have a screen recorder built into it.. it doesnt appear that it works under gnome session in 12.04 though, is there any trick to enable it?
<baizon> mcdonc_: wrong channel ^^
<Wizard> seem so ^^
<baizon> 1. no gnome 3 support here, 2. no ubuntu support
<Guest69790> Hello! Anybody speak Russian?
<baizon> no
<dahm> i'm chatting on a different pc ;-) differences: file says only libflashplayer.so, shockwave flash 11.2r202 and no "enabled" column
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
 * Wizard a bit
<bazhang> Guest69790, ^
<baizon> dahm: indeed
<baizon> so check addons for enabled
<dahm> how do i dpo that?
<mcdonc_> baizon: sure enough, sorry!
<baizon> mcdonc_: no problem :)
<baizon> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mHqAnkQGhkE/S9wvuKmBzJI/AAAAAAAAHaw/GiCn0tOZf7s/s1600/screenshot_025.png
<baizon> this window (or in this case it will be a tab) you need
<baizon> there will be a enable / disable button. check it
<dahm> ok, in this screen  i find only 2 add-ons : icedtea-web plugin and shockwave flash, no futureSplash, do i disable Shockwave?
<baizon> no
<baizon> are they enabled
<Wizard> hmm
<dahm> yes, i suppose since the only button is "diable"
<dahm> disable
<baizon> so flash is installed :)
<baizon> it should work
<Wizard> hmm
<dahm> fine, i'm happy to know it :-D
<baizon> check with youtube
<dahm> yes, it's how i tested it from the beginning but always black screen in youtube
<Unit193> Additionally, you can use the HTML5 trial of youtube. http://youtube.com/html5
<baizon> yeah im using it
<baizon> love html5 :)
<dahm> no change with html5
<dahm> ah no, it works
<baizon> very good
<baizon> job done
<dahm> thanks! but it's working for some videos and not others! maybe it's a question of performance: when it works, the video is not smooth
<baizon> dahm: disable HD
<baizon> flash for linux is just crap
<dahm> how do i do that? fyi my laptop is old, that's why i installed xubuntu
<baizon> dahm: dont use it or on youtube use max 480p
<baizon> i got performance problems with my dual-core cpu with 720p
<dahm> :-( first thing first, how do i disable HD?
<baizon> like i said, on youtube it is the lower right corner
<baizon> there you can change it
<baizon> in some cases you cant change it
<dahm> yes, i've seen in other instances, on other pcs, but not here
<baizon> it has to be there
<dahm> i have four buttons in the lower right corner : parameters, clock, small player, big player, full screen
<ThePendulum1> Greetings
<dahm> and only on videos that work (with bad performances) on those with black screen it's really black, nothing, no button. Should I disable html?
<ThePendulum1> I have a 'Videos' directory, filled with subdirectories and videos. Now... I need to add the proper extension to each file. Is there a way to bulk-do this?
<dahm> sorry, html5?
<dahm> i've changed screen resolution to 640x480, no change for those youtube videos which don't even start loading
<baizon> dahm: you can do that :)
<bepebe> is there a xfce gui menu editor ?
<baizon> bepebe: yes
<ThePendulum1> baizon: It isn't any good, now is it?
<baizon> bepebe: alacarte
<baizon> bepebe: but it only works with >= xubuntu 12.04
<knome> s/works/works perfectly/
<bepebe> baizon, have to wait couple of days then, thanks once again..
<dahm> works better with html5 ;-)
<baizon> np
<dahm> "np"? what does it mean?
<knome> "no problem"
<baizon> np = no problem
<dahm> :-)
<baizon> too lazy to write the whole words :P
<xubuntu992> HI guys
<knome> hullo
<dahm> well, we've established my flash player was a performance problem... No other idea to improve the performance? change of browser?
<knome> dahm, well yeah, firefox takes quite a lot of memory, so you could try that
<baizon> ThePendulum1: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/working-with-files-and-folders
<baizon> dahm: that wont help
<baizon> flash is just bad
<baizon> when you have weak hardware
<baizon> but you can try chromium
<xubuntu992> I'll install the today build (23/04), if I use this, no seria necesario por que actualizar con la iso de la version final, ¿verdad?
<knome> baizon, well firefox easily takes 500MB...
<knome> xubuntu992, english please
<baizon> yes indeed
<xubuntu992> I'll install the today build (23/04), if I use this, would not be necessary because the iso update the final version, right?
<dahm> but flash is everywhere :-( that's a major setback for me to switch to linux :-( my lapto has 512MB
<baizon> xubuntu992: no
<baizon> you will be fine
<baizon> it will update to the final
<xubuntu992> yes, sorry knome
<ThePendulum1> baizon: Kudos for understanding that
<xubuntu992> thanks baizon
<knome> xubuntu992, no problem
<baizon> dahm: yes but if you install windows xp then flash wont work either
<ThePendulum1> baizon: Thanks, but I can't really find a way to solve the issue
<baizon> "open with..."?
<xubuntu992> leave it installed version today, so I avoid the collapse of the servers
<baizon> then it will be default for all files
<xubuntu992> thanks !
<baizon> xubuntu992: np
<ThePendulum1> baizon: That won't add the proper extension I'm afraid. I am using a program that can't recognize the files if there's no visual extension
<knome> ThePendulum1, i suppose it'll take some bash scripting
<dahm> ok, thanks for everything baizon and the others
<baizon> ok next attempt to run my game :P
<baizon> ups wrong chan, sorry
<jo___> Hi. I have a question. Will Xubuntu 12.04 x86_64 recognize quad core cpu, and 8 GB ram memory???
<baizon> jo___: yes
<jo___> baizon_,Thanks. Are you sure?
<bepebe> what would you people say is better on personal preference, xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<knome> bepebe, depends what you want
<Unit193> It's all in the user.
<Unit193> And the hardware as well I suppose.
<knome> jo___, be assured, it will be recognized
<dekkz_laptop> only used xubuntu so cant say
<bepebe> well I have very decent hardware quad core and 4 gb of ram
<knome> bepebe, xubuntu is more user-friendly
<bepebe> I'm liking Xubuntu, and have tried Mint LXDE (but didn't like that much - seemed buggy)
<knome> bepebe, lubuntu will work on less resources, but you probably wouldn't notice the difference with that HW
<Unit193> Simple, make a live and see what you like.
<baizon> bepebe: xubuntu
<dahm> bye
<ThePendulum1> bepebe: With an X4 and 4GB of RAM, Xubuntu.
<Unit193> (Also, remember you're asking in #xubuntu, more will say Xubuntu)
<knome> so true.
<bepebe> ;) thanks all
<bepebe> and if i have 12.04 beta 2 installed, i can just run update manager on the day and be up to date like i just installed fresh from the iso on the "official release day" ?
<baizon> bepebe: yes
<baizon> like jo_____ asked
<bepebe> thanks
<baizon> np
<jo___> baizon_,i'm sorry,what have you  wrote last,my internet has dropped out suddenly
<baizon> jo___: <knome> jo___, be assured, it will be recognized
<baizon> and +1 for me with that statement
<jo___> baizon_,Thanks again, that's all i'm been interested in
<baizon> ok, np :)
<dekkz_laptop> any ubuntu based distro is usually good at handling newer hardware
<baizon> indeed
<dekkz_laptop> personally i'm running xubuntu desktop on what was originally ubuntu 11.10
<dekkz_laptop> its better ui and uses less resources
<baizon> thats why i switchd
<baizon> like the simple ui
<dekkz_laptop> reminds me of motif in someways
<baizon> hmm
<dekkz_laptop> finger trouble?
<baizon> no no
<baizon> just wonderinf why +f
<knome> toe?
<baizon> and forwarding to xubuntu-unregged
<bepebe> see you in a bit chaps, installing 12.04
<Pici> baizon: there are no other modes that trigger that forward though.
<baizon> Pici: +F
<baizon> +f (forward on uninvited)
<baizon> +F (enable forwarding)
<dekkz_laptop> hmm so hows xubuntu 12.04 beta 2 treating people?
<Pici> baizon: er, no. see /quote help cmode, and there is no +i or +r or whatever to have the +f actually trigger, its there to save time when we do have to make those mode changes.
<Unit193> +f - (Forward uninvited.) - Forwards users who cannot join because of +i, +j, +l or +r.  None of those are set, but if there is an attack, makes it nicer.
<baizon> ok
<baizon> now i understand
<knome> maybe take to -ops if you want to continue :)
<dekkz_laptop> thats killed convo
<dekkz_laptop> does 12.04 use more resource than 11.10
<baizon> not really
<dekkz_laptop> good
<dekkz_laptop> guess ill be hitting the updater -d next week
<baizon> do that :)
<knome> won't do anything
<knome> -d is just for development versions
<knome> in a week precise is not dev
<dekkz_laptop> ahh
<dekkz_laptop> so update will automatically offer precise as update
<knome> yup
<baizon> if your settings are configured for "any new release" and not LTS
<baizon> ou damn
<knome> should do that in any case
<baizon> it is a LTS. So it will update
<dekkz_laptop> isnt precise a lts
<knome> if you are in 11.10 or 10.04
<baizon> sorry i forgot :D
<dekkz_laptop> 11.10 here
<martinphone> how do I get information about the mobo?
<knome> lshw
<xubuntu5> how can i fix hdmi tearing issue when i hook it up to my 60"?
<GridCube> xubuntu5, do you have your proper video drivers?
<xubuntu5> i believe so gridcube
<xubuntu5> it's on my laptop
<xubuntu5> how can i check it's an integrated card with hdmi out
<GridCube> xubuntu5, if you want to know what video card you have you do : lspci | grep "VGA"
<xubuntu5> GridCube
<xubuntu5> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<GridCube> if you want to know if you have drivers for that automagically run: gksu jockey-gtk
<xubuntu5> oop
<xubuntu5> ooops that's on the comp i'm now now let me get it for the laptop
<xubuntu5> GridCube, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<xubuntu5> gksu jockey-gtk seems to be ok
<Guest94086> Hi I am having a problem with xubuntu, and can't seem to find the solution online
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu5> GridCube any idea why it might be giving me tearing issues? refresh rate xrandr reasons? vlc issues?
<GridCube> xubuntu5, might be any of those, or none
<GridCube> try changing settings using aranrd
<xubuntu5> i have b een darn i cannot figure it out it seems to be these horizontal tears during high motion
<dekkz_laptop> player?
<xubuntu5> vlc
<GridCube> try other media players, i particularly like smplayer, as a mplayer front end, but its qt,
<xubuntu5> i tried parole too
<xubuntu5> does mplayer have a gui?
<baizon> xubuntu5: yes
<GridCube> many
<baizon> gnome-mplayer
<baizon> smplayer
<xubuntu5> oooh
<baizon> mplayer-gui
<xubuntu5> will try smplayer
<xubuntu5> oooh
<baizon> i use smplayer
<GridCube> me too
<GridCube> i like it better
<xubuntu5> more than VLC?
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu5> i will check it out
<xubuntu5> thanks gridcube
<Guest94086> when booting my laptop I get to the login screen and can't login to my usual username, but can boot into a guest account. The guest account does not have access to my home directory files (stored on a seperate partition). When I try to boot into my username I get a message about "mountall: plymouth command failed". Any help would be appreciated.
<dekkz_laptop> try diff player to see if u get same tearing
<xubuntu5> thanks guys
<GridCube> xubuntu5, you could try xine as well
<xubuntu5> xine hmm
<xubuntu5> ok
<xubuntu5> thanks!
<GridCube> no problem
<GridCube> Guest94086, go to a tty, press ctrl-alt-F1, log in with your main user account
<GridCube> then delete this files: rm .Xauthority   and this one: rm .Xdefaults
<GridCube> then go to the lightdm log in screen, press ctrl-alt-F7 and try to log in again
<Guest94086> ok that will boot me off this session.. I can log back in here from another machine shortly to let you know how it works... Thank you gridcube.
<xubuntu5> maybe even try changing lightdm.conf to allow automatic login
<xubuntu5> GridCube, smplayer supports mkv m2ts all that good stuff?
<GridCube> should do, its an mplayer frontend
<xubuntu5> got it!
<GridCube> >MPlayer is a movie player which runs on many systems (see the documentation). It plays most MPEG/VOB, AVI, Ogg/OGM, VIVO, ASF/WMA/WMV, QT/MOV/MP4, RealMedia, Matroska, NUT, NuppelVideo, FLI, YUV4MPEG, FILM, RoQ, PVA files, supported by many native, XAnim, and Win32 DLL codecs. You can watch VideoCD, SVCD, DVD, 3ivx, DivX 3/4/5, WMV and even H.264 movies.
<dekkz_laptop> does h264 mean blueray
<GridCube> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/info.html
<GridCube> see the "news" section for bluray info dekkz_laptop
<dekkz_laptop> hmmm
<dekkz_laptop> guess thats a no then
<dekkz_laptop> no matter as i dont own any
<xubuntu5> h.264 is a compression of blu-ray
<xubuntu5> with very little loss of quality and used in a variety of applications
<xubuntu5> deekz_laptop
<xubuntu5> smplayer still some tearing but i think it might be slightly better
<dekkz_laptop> cables ok?
<xubuntu5> ya hdmi cables are good
<xubuntu5> monoprice cables
<dekkz_laptop> swapped around?
<xubuntu5> the ends?
<dekkz_laptop> no have u more than 1
<xubuntu5> oh ya i got a bunch
<xubuntu5> i could try others
<xubuntu5> i can try
<dekkz_laptop> start wi simple stuff
<dekkz_laptop> then check u have latest vid drivers, does it support hd400
<dekkz_laptop> hd4000
<xubuntu5> have latest driver i think
<xubuntu5> how do i check hd400?
<dekkz_laptop> what chipset is it? should say on lappys webpage
<dekkz_laptop> hmm series 4 isnt hd series integrated graphics
<grifo74> hello i have one pc witl intel graphic card. how i install 3d drivers or opengl supertuxcar dont work?
<xubuntu5> how do i disable all desktop effects?
<dekkz_laptop> like window transparency?
<GridCube> xubuntu5, >settings manager >Window manager settings, its the one with the magic wand icon
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to tell xfce that when I hit Shift+numpad1 (on a laptop keyboard) that I want it to be doing Shift+End and not 1 ?
<GridCube> craigbass1976, this might lead you somewhere http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/edit_keyboard_shortcuts
<chrstphrhrt> hey, anyone know if the boot splash changed with the new branding?
<GridCube> a bit, yes
<GridCube> not much
<GridCube> new branding and stuff
<chrstphrhrt> cool
<xubuntu5> what is the hotkey for fullscreen on smplayer
<chrstphrhrt> i love the new branding/logo
<chrstphrhrt> never was so hot on the forest graphics
<GridCube> f
<xubuntu5> gridcube i turned off the compositor in the magic wand and it seems to fix the issues of tearing! and i'm using smplayer now!
<xubuntu5> just f?
<GridCube> yep
<xubuntu5> wow it is just f
<xubuntu5> i was doing f11 f12 alt enter ctrl enter and it's just f thanks!
<GridCube> :P you can edit it
<xubuntu5> heh true
<xubuntu5> thanks again!
<xubuntu5> it was the xfce compositor causing the tearing!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> it happens
<GridCube> video drivers for linux arent that good
<GridCube> :/ sadly
<CellTech> Any other xubuntu volume control? This one sucks and I KNOW my speakers are louder than this :)
<GridCube> CellTech, pavucontrol
<CellTech> What about ubuntu's control? I liked that one a lot
<GridCube> dunno
<CellTech> I'll find out. thank you
#xubuntu 2012-04-24
<xubuntu5> yes go with pauvcontrol
<xubuntu5> worked great for me
<xubuntu5> xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto; xrandr --output LVDS1 --off should enable just the hdmi display?
<craigbass1976> GridCube, no such animal as ~/.config/openbox
<GridCube> craigbass1976, ?
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to tell xfce that when I hit Shift+numpad1 (on a laptop keyboard) that I want it to be doing Shift+End and not 1 ?
<craigbass1976> You told me http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/edit_keyboard_shortcuts
<GridCube> ah, yes, was a pointing start
<GridCube> but yes, thats for openbox my bad
<GridCube> craigbass1976, keybinds are what you need to edit, another place you can look at is https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys_in_Xorg
<GridCube> with xfce4-keyboard-settings, you can set shortcut keys to programs, but i dont think that would help you to remap a key combination
<craigbass1976> GridCube, I'm coming to realize that...
<GridCube> so craigbass1976 you might need to look on keyboard remaping
<wapiflapi> hello
<wapiflapi> (FYI first link in the /topic is death :/ )
<wapiflapi> (knome HL as you are the one who set it)
<wapiflapi> Anyway my question is : I am testing Xubuntu 12.04 beta; where should I report bugs ?
<bazhang> !bug | wapiflapi
<ubottu> wapiflapi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wapiflapi> thanks =)
<xubuntu345> wow
<xubuntu345> far more in here that I anticipated.
<xubuntu345> anyhow - question being that I'd like to install xubuntu 12.04 beta2 from a thumbdrive, but it's not supported by the thumb drive installation programs that I've found
<xubuntu345> suggestions?
<wapiflapi> I used unetbootin yesterday and it worked fine
<bazhang> xubuntu345, just point it at the iso, no reason it will not work
<wapiflapi> You have to download the .iso manualy
<xubuntu345> ah... just use the entry marked xubuntu 11.10 for unetbootin?
<xubuntu345> I have that, but didn't see 12.04 listed - figured there may be a compatibility issue
<xubuntu345> ISO download is at about 60%
<ball> hello rinzler
<rinzler> my desktop isn't displaying correctly. it's putting up the login background and not what i specify. any ideas?
<rinzler> and, hello, ball :)
<rinzler> did I miss anything?
<xubuntu5> nope
<xubuntu5> did you install nautilus on xubuntu?
<rinzler> ok. cool
<xubuntu5> or are you sticking with thunar?
<xubuntu5> when i put nautilus on it gave me errors like you are describing
 * ball uses Thunar
<rinzler> sticking with thunar, but it's not an xubuntu install, I installed xubuntu-desktop on a stock ubuntu install, so there may be some lingering problems like that
<rinzler> nautils is still installed, though.
<xubuntu5> hmm
<xubuntu5> maybe
<rinzler> I'll try uninstalling that...
<rinzler> brb
<xubuntu5> let me know if that helps!
<rinzler> seems to have worked!
<rinzler> didn't like nautilus anyways :P
<rinzler> now to get my sound card working...
<rinzler> :/
<xubuntu5> i'm surprised that worked!
<xubuntu5> sweet
<xubuntu5> haha
<xubuntu5> rinzler ok do this sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<xubuntu5> nvidia video card?
<Sysi> more like "multiple sound devices?"
<rinzler> xubuntu5: already installed, and yes, nvidia
<rinzler> the card is a Creative SoundBlaster Live! if that helps...
<xubuntu5> are you using hdmi out for sound?
<xubuntu5> or digital? or headphone?
<rinzler> analog should be headphone...
<xubuntu5> go to the main menu PulseAudio Volume Control
<xubuntu5> and  then go to the Configuration tab
<xubuntu5> then try changing the settings there
<rinzler> it's all network stuff...
<rinzler> if it helps, I'm trying to use firefox to play something from 8tracks...
<xubuntu5> hmmm
<xubuntu5> try changing your nvidia settings
<xubuntu5> say changing resolution and then changing it back
<xubuntu5> do you have audio then?
<rinzler> trying...
<rinzler> nope
<rinzler> interesting suggestion, though...
<xubuntu5> it worked for me for some reason maybe cause it was tied to my hdmi out on the nvidia card
<xubuntu5> when you go to pulseaudio control what do you see in the configuration tab?
<xubuntu5> and your sound worked just fine in ubuntu?
<rinzler> SB Live!value Profile: analog stereo duplex. Internal audio profile: [same]
<xubuntu5> that's what i am using analog stereo duplex
<xubuntu5> and i'm able to get headphone sound
<xubuntu5> hmmm
<rinzler> it works for the internal card, not the SB Live...
<xubuntu5> when you go to the output tab what do you see?
<rinzler> I can see it come INto the internal card but not INto the SBlive...
<xubuntu5> what does it say after Port: dropdown list
<xubuntu5> under the output devices tab
<rinzler> Analog output/amplifier.
<xubuntu5> do you have options for the drop down?
<rinzler> I can hear the bubble pops when I change the volume, but the audio isn't getting to my card...
<xubuntu5> so strange
<rinzler> I know, right?
<xubuntu5> can you clone the mac address of a comp they didn't deny and make your mac appear as that?
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> nano run.sh
<Wizard> oops, sorry
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.10 is out! Please get it from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? Use the mailing list at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<darkprincenh> Hello
<manitou> holla ! if i install daily build is it possible to update to final version ? and is it in Xubuntu enabled rc6 by default ?
<darkprincenh> What are you attempting to accomplish by installing a daily build instead of the current beta?
<manitou> darkprincenh: nothing , ok if i install beta2 is it no problems with update to final , and about rc6 is it enabled ?
<darkprincenh> What is rc6?
<manitou> darkprincenh: rc6 is kernel parametar
<darkprincenh> Pertaining to Sandy Bridge?
<manitou> yes
<darkprincenh> Go here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagementRC6
<darkprincenh> It was disabled before beta, but has been re-enabled in newer kernels from what I read.
<manitou> yes thx , and update from beta to final (im not noob just never played with ubuntu ) should i just change repos when is out or is it something more there ?
<Wizard> no, repos stay the same
<Wizard> you will get beta→rc→final by updating beta
<SandJ> What is Xubuntu's equivalent of the Ubuntu KWalletManager?
<Sysi> actually that's "kubuntu app", you can use that or gnome-keyring(?) with xfce
<Wizard> but xfce software doesn't use it
<Wizard> I think gnome-keyring is installed by default in xubuntu (pidgin depends on it?)
<SandJ> Yes, I see I have gnome-keyring installed.  It doesn't do much when run in the Terminal!
<SandJ> I am setting up a POP3 account in KMail (I prefer KMail because I have been using it for ages) in Xubuntu 11.10 and a dialog box "KDE Wallet Service" is asking whether to "let it open wallet 'kdewallet'."  But I have not got kwallet installed.
<Wizard> uh
<SandJ> Presumably, KMail only /says/ it is using the KWalletManager but in reality is using whatever Xubuntu application provides the equivalent service (gnome_keyring).
<SandJ> Well, it ain't the gnome_keyring holding password details, as Seahorse and a bespoke Python program assure me it is holding no data.
<xubuntu687> My first time in ubuntu... I feel like Johnny mnemonic
<xubuntu687> ops hi all
<FCGreg> welcome
<Wizard> hi xubuntu687
<xubuntu687> thanks
<Wizard> booring
<Wizard> :>
<Chr|s> I am having problems dual booting after installing Xubuntu. I have a 500gb drive. Installed Win7 first then installed xubuntu. installed alongside win7. Installation was done, rebooted and now unable to login to xubuntu, Windows automatically loads
<Chr|s> wondering if boot repair disc will fix my problem?
<Wizard> I would help you, but I never used windows 7.. I don't want to break anything
<Wizard> Chr|s, you can boot install cd and chroot to install partition to check what's wrong
<Wizard> do you know how to do this?
<SandJ> Does this help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Chr|s> Wizard, not exactly. I will take a look
<SandJ> Or even this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Chr|s> thanks
<Wizard> Chr|s, yeah, this should help
<Wizard> strange that installer failed to prepare everything properly
<craigbass1976> Where is this channel logged?
<craigbass1976> I thought sure I'd fixed a problem and it's back; I ned to go see what someone said to me a few days ago
<forestpiskie> craigbass1976: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/ for this year
<baizon> craigbass1976: :D
<craigbass1976> baizon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952466  is that you?
<baizon> no
<baizon> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=538493
<baizon> thats me
<bepebe> I am trying to locate an installed application, if I run it from terminal it runs fine. I cannot find it use locate/find, and it is not in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin - any ideas ?
<baizon> bepebe: run "updatedb"
<baizon> then locate again
<bepebe> baizon, thanks once again
<baizon> np
<SandJ> Doesn't it have to be 'sudo updatedb' ?
<baizon> yes indeed
<baizon> thanks
<Pici> bepebe: I usually do something like: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<Sysi> catfish is nice GUI for searching stuff
<baizon> Sysi: yes but synapse is imho 100x better
<Sysi> it isn't installed by default
<baizon> yes yes
<Sysi> but sure worth a try
<baizon> very nice "replace" for dash :)
<Sysi> dash?
<baizon> ubuntu dash :)
<Sysi> HUD in 12.04?
<baizon> yes a part of it :)
<baizon> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/figures/unity-dash.png
<baizon> that thing
<SandJ> I can't get catfish to work properly.  Any 'find' fails with an error.
<baizon> what search engine are you using?
<Sysi> make sure to search in right folder
<lews12321> I am currently installing xubuntu 11.10, but the installer seems to have frozen. My guess is that it's downloading updates from the net, or at least trying to. I am wondering if there is anyway to check if it's active? The computer is awfully quiet
<holstein> lews12321: i dont do the "install updates now" option, but this will depend on your internet speed.. i would say, wait as long as you can, then do what you feel is appropriate... its a fresh install, you're not going to lose any data.
<lews12321> No way to check internet traffic?
<holstein> lews12321: sure.. i would look at lights... on the device, on the router or switch
<holstein> still, what is going to convince you?.. if its sitting there, and you want to try again, go for it
<lews12321> It's probably dead, yes... Guess I'll just try the next distro, instead.
<holstein> sure, or try installing that one *without* installing the updates
<holstein> should like a few mintues
<holstein> OR, just try waiting on your network
<lews12321> The thing is, I had it up and running yesterday, but tried updating and it crashed. Wanted to see if it would work better if I updated it from start.
<holstein> nah.. you could troubleshoot the crash.. or try 12.04 live
<lews12321> Might as well wait and use windows for now. Painful as it is. Thanks anyway, though!
<holstein> or just install and dont upgrade
<holstein> OR, carefully upgrade... or come here and ask for sugestions, like booting the older kernel
<lews12321> Carefully upgrade? Like step by step?
<holstein> lews12321: sure.. or not at all
<holstein> i mean, not just hitting hte upgrade button and expecting magic to happen
<holstein> research the hardware... or again, just dont upgrade
<georgelappies> hi all
<lews12321> I think the sheer number of updates overwhelmed my humble machine. I'll try reinstalling, then "killing" the update manager.
<lews12321> Thanks, and farewell!
<Kingsy> anyone got kdenlive working on xubuntu?
<holstein> Kingsy: sure.. you should just install it and use it.. whats the issue?
<Kingsy> ok, just found more info.. it says "please update mlt version to 0.7.6" apparently I have 0.7.4
<Kingsy> not sure how to upgrade that..
<holstein> Kingsy: is this 11.10?
<Kingsy> yeah
<holstein> what "says" that?
<Kingsy> kdenlive...
<holstein> is there a problem running the application?
<Kingsy> when I start it..
<holstein> if it runs, i wouldnt worry about it
<Kingsy> holstein: no I mean it takes you through the config wizard..
<Kingsy> and when you click finish it just does nothing.. so I am assuming its because of the MLT version?
<holstein> Kingsy: sure.. but can you use the application?
<Kingsy> nope
<holstein> Kingsy: filing a bug is all i can suggest
<holstein> Kingsy: i would make a new user account, or blow out the current config just to be sure
<holstein> Kingsy: i would reinstall kden.. and maybe try forcing an earlier version...
<Kingsy> looks like the error says kdenlive: symbol lookup error: kdenlive: undefined symbol: mlt_service_cache_get_size
<Kingsy> ah I fixed it
<Kingsy> thanks anyways :)
<george__> hi all, why is the nm-wwan icon so dark in the top panel compared to the rest of icons?
<george__> more importantly how can I change it?
<Wizard> good evening
<marqy> hey xubuntu. i had a shiny new install of xubuntu 11.10 on a laptop day before yesterday.  Yesterday a small number of updates were applied as advised by the update manager and now X will not start at all.  I can ctrl+alt+f1 to command line and log in but startx returns a "fatal server error": "Failed to Activate Core Devices"  Output from dmesg and Xorg.0.log are here: http://pastebin.com/ftPZ1DuK
<marqy> any help much appreciated; I'd rather not have to reinstall from media and I want to understand what might have gone wrong
<Wizard> hi marqy
<marqy> hello Wizard
<Wizard> do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<marqy> Wizard: there's no xorg.conf under /etc/X11
<Wizard> ok
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Wizard> [   27.889789] init: lightdm main process (867) terminated with status 1 o_O
<Wizard> [   392.263] (EE) Error compiling keymap (-) this is definitely your problem
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> does /tmp have proper permissions?
<marqy> i get a "keyboard initialisation failed. This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyboard-config" error if i run startx
<Wizard> #
<Wizard> [    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU
<Wizard> #
<Wizard> [    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC
<Wizard> LOL
<marqy>  /tmp has 777 permissions
<Wizard> with sticky?
<marqy> drwxrwxrwt
<marqy> root:root owned
<marqy> ssems consistent and normal to met
<Wizard> t, sticky, ok
<marqy> -t
<Wizard> (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203 o_O
<Wizard> what the Mordor is this?
<marqy> eerm :$
<marqy> i thought a pretty run of the mill laptop
<Wizard> ok, marqy, I have to go afk for few minutes. Definitely something is wrong with xkb settings
<Wizard> you may try to generate xorg.conf (obsolete, but still working) and try runnig with it
<Wizard> do you know how to do this?
 * Wizard afk
<marqy> i think i remember
<marqy> or can find out
<marqy> i used to mess about with them, i'm sure
<marqy> Xorg -configure  < sounds familiar
<marqy>  Xorg -configure : "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices"
<marqy> "configuration failed
<marqy> :/
<marqy> i don't understand
<marqy> this box seemed all chirpy on sunday
<grifo74> hello i have a graphic card intel and i cant run supertuxkart any idea
<grifo74> i have last xserver-xorg-intel drivers
<marqy> hmm, curiouser
<marqy> I wonder if there could be issues with the disk: Wizard asked about write permissions to /tmp as tho that could cause issues.  The disk claims to have lodas of space according to the kernel, but the partition interface claims it is full
 * marqy gets suspicious
<Hariezg> hello all!
<knome> hullo
<Hariezg> ada orang indonesia
<knome> anybody here who is willing to do some tests for the RC images, especially 64-bit?
<knome> Hariezg, english please
<Hariezg> OK knome.. I find Indonesian
<knome> !id | Hariezg
<ubottu> Hariezg: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Hariezg> @ubottu ahirnya ada orang indonesia
<knome> Hariezg, it's a bot. you can get more help in #ubuntu-id :)
<Hariezg> @knome thanks ^_^
<Hariezg> i will talk about xubuntu 11.10.
<xubuntu216> hey. i am installing xubuntu (for the 5th time today) and it just wont finish.. can u help?
<well_laid_lawn> where's it hanging at?
<ochosi> ?
#xubuntu 2012-04-25
<martinphone> 1 day to official release
<c_smith> or 2, depending on where you are.
<c_smith> Is the #ubuntu+1 channel the current correct place to as Xubuntu 12.04 questions?
<Unit193> c_smith: Yep, you got it!
<c_smith> Unit193, thanks
<pmo> hey i have a strange issue with xfce4-notifyd, it moved a bit down the screen and i cant get it back up on its spot
<k_sze> There is fsck and then there is what? I forget.
<k_sze> Some newer utility to check and repair file systems.
<well_laid_lawn> there's e2fsck for fixt ext filesystems
<well_laid_lawn> s/fixt/fixing/
<k_sze> right, that's the one
<k_sze> e2fsck is recommended over fsck, for file systems in the ext family, right?
<well_laid_lawn> that's what it is built for afaik
<k_sze> (I guess it's mainly because of the way arguments and options are handled by fsck - fsck is just a front-end for various *fsck.
<k_sze> There is something I don't understand about command line options. For example, the man page of e2fsck says that -c can be specified twice so that a non-destructive read-write test is used to find bad blocks. How do I "specify -c twice"? Do I just go -cc or do I have to separate them like -c -c?
<well_laid_lawn> k_sze: either way works
<well_laid_lawn> I'd do -cc
<Wizard> hi
<torquese> hi , why is different settings for mouse in ubuntu and xubuntu ? ex. in ubuntu twofinger touch is right button   , and in xubuntu is not ?
<Artemis3> i think those things have changed in 12.04
<torquese> is it way to set elentech mouse settings from ubuntu to xubuntu ?
<torquese> need help where to look !?
<Artemis3> "xfce4-settings has been updated to include the new mouse and touchpad dialog"  <--- this is from release notes for 12.04
<Artemis3> for Xubuntu
<Artemis3> so you might want to wait a day to upgrade
<Artemis3> and check that
<torquese> ok i wait , thx !
<torquese> im starting to like ubuntu :)!
<Artemis3> you have 11.10?
<torquese> 12.04beta
<torquese> i used other distro
<Artemis3> in that case, try updating now
<Artemis3> run update-manager and refresh, etc
<torquese> ok i will
<Artemis3> since the images are done, the updates must be done as well
<Artemis3> at least until tomorrow or something ;)
<Wizard> omg, they fixed bug I reported
<Wizard> unbelivable
<Wizard> :]
<astraljava> Wizard: I take it that you've not reported many thus far?
<Sysi> xfce- or ubuntu-devs?
<craigbass1976> is bugs.launchpad.net the right bugs site for xubuntu?  I'm curious as to whether or not mine's been looked at yet, and I can't remeber where I filed it
<craigbass1976> found it...
<Wizard> astraljava, no, I didn't
<Wizard> and mostly "invalid"
<marqy> hello Wizard.  Thank you for the help yesterday. Following your clues, I found that my X failure issue was due to vast log files > 4Gb kern.log and syslog meaning that the / partition was full.  I have moved these and put var onto its own partition while i keep an eye on things.  i have no idea yet how the logs got so big over only a few weeks and why they weren't tidied up
<astraljava> Wizard: Ok. Well, that's always good to hear, isn't it? :)
<Wizard> marqy, glad to hear it
<Wizard> that what you said yesterday, when I left (df saying something different than du) may be caused by "out of inodes" situation
<Wizard> this hapens rarely if there is alot of empty (or small) files)
<Wizard> monitor /var and see which logs grow very fast, rest will be easy
<Wizard> astraljava, yup :)
<grifo74> hello my portable pc have a intel graphic card and my son like play supertuxkart but dont work any idea to enable 3d on intel grapfics i have the last drivers installed
<marqy> it does surprise me that such logs get that big that quick. i also thought logrotate would keep better tabs on them
 * Wizard knows nothing about GFX cards :(
<astraljava> grifo74: Generally Intel cards don't have a very good 3D performance. Try to lower graphics details if possible.
<grifo74> but the game dont start
<astraljava> grifo74: Can you try starting it in a terminal, and then copy and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu,com, and when you've submitted it there, tell us the link to it in here?
<grifo74> i need to restart
<Guest97734> alguém ai do Brasil?
<grifo74> grifo74@grifo74-Aspire-1410:~$ supertuxkart
<grifo74> Irrlicht Engine version 1.8.0-alpha
<grifo74> Linux 3.0.0-17-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:53:35 UTC 2012 i686
<grifo74> Could not load sprite bank because the file does not exist: #DefaultFont
<grifo74> [FileManager] Data files will be fetched from: '/usr/share/games/supertuxkart/'
<grifo74> [FileManager] Addons files will be stored in '/home/grifo74/.local/share/supertuxkart/addons'.
<grifo74> [translate] Env var LANGUAGE = 'pt:pt_BR:en'
<grifo74> [translate] Env var LANGUAGE = 'pt:pt_BR:en', which corresponds to 'Portuguese'
<grifo74> [IrrDriver] Trying OpenGL rendering.
<grifo74> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<grifo74>   Major opcode of failed request:  136 (GLX)
<grifo74>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<grifo74>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<grifo74>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<grifo74> grifo74@grifo74-Aspire-1410:~$
<grifo74> hi astralijava this is the error
<grifo74> i try reentall the supertux but nothing
<Guest97734> alguém ai tecla em português?
<grifo74> eu se puder ajudar diz
<Guest97734> como sabemos amanhã chega a 12.04 ok!
<Guest97734> tenho muitas coisas para fazer backup. coisa chata!
<Guest97734> veja esta dica aqui >>>
<Guest97734> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/04/upgrade-do-11-10-pro-12-04-sem-perder-os-documentos-pessoais/
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nishttal2> does xubuntu support compiz?
<GridCube> nishttal2, support as giving support, not really, you are capable of using it tho
<nishttal2> ok cool.. i wanted to ask before i wipe out my system and install xubuntu.. i love my desktop cube and wobbly windows :)
<GridCube> nishttal2, faq 9 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<aboudreault> hey, 12.04 is planned for tomorrow?
<Pici> aboudreault: Yes
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<xubuntu647> hi+
<xubuntu647> some one can link some good xubuntu command guide, thanks very much
<GridCube> xubuntu647, theres no difference on the terminal commands for any ubuntu, or pretty much most linuxes out there
<GridCube> so anyone should help yoi
<GridCube> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xubuntu647> thanks mate
<munchor> Will Xubuntu have the new xfce 4.10 to be released in two days?
<baizon> no
<baizon> code freeze already done
<munchor> thank you
<baizon> but there will be a ppa with xfce 4.10 for precise
<munchor> that's what I thought
<munchor> 12.10 I guess then
<baizon> yes
<GridCube> thats the plan
<ThePendulum> I wish I figured how to edit the menu colour of my theme :(
 * drc leaves for a couple of weeks, comes back for a visit and ThePendulum is <still> trying to mess with theme menu :(
<ThePendulum> drc: Me sorry :|
<drc> Must be a helluva complicated theme :)
<GridCube> ThePendulum, you should talk to ochosi
<aboudreault> uh? /install/vmlinuz: file not found ?
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Does he ever show up?
<GridCube> almost every day
<ThePendulum> I've never seen him
<GridCube> ThePendulum, he is not in "this" channel
<aboudreault> what do I get this error when trying to Install
<GridCube> but he is around
<aboudreault> hmm,, strange, rebooted and it works now
<esph> I've got a box that appears unresponsive upon boot, but I can ssh into it successfully. What should I do/check first?
<ThePendulum> esph: What indicates the lack of response?
<esph> Well, blank screen, and capslock light not lighting up
<esph> (though I could be just noticing that last part now)
<GridCube> esph, theres no hardware issues? like the monitor not working or something like that?
<GridCube> esph, doesnt the network connector lights lightup¡
<GridCube> ?
<esph> GridCube: I did see a flash of the xubuntu loading screen last time I tried
<esph> so I think the monitor still functions
<esph> and yeah, the network connection light appears to be working
<esph> so what should I check?
<GridCube> esph, you can unplug the vga cable and it should pop a box in your monitor saying "unplugged cable" or something like that, if that happens your monitor its pretty much fine
<esph> GridCube: It's a laptop
<ThePendulum> rotfl
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> :P you never said that
<GridCube> well, you see the problem with notebooks and stuff like that is that opening and closing can, sometimes, break the cables
<GridCube> if your notebook has a vga output you can try plugging it to a monitor and see what happens
<bepebe> esph, plug an external monitor in to the laptop and cycle the outputs of the laptop with FN+F key
<bepebe> are you getting anything on the laptop when you start it up before the xubuntu splash screen? like a manufacture logo, or a post screen ?
<esph> I'll try plugging it in to something else
<esph> bepebe: I'm not sure if anything else came up or not
<bepebe> the backlight may of gone if the lcd display connector has come loose like GridCube mentioned, put a flashlight on to the screen and see if you can see anything
<esph> bepebe: backlight is still working
<bepebe> try external monitor then and go from there
<esph> I can't seem to get an external monitor working either
<esph> xrandr outputs "RandR extension missing" but it might have done that before as well
<esph> haven't used xrandr before on this box
<GridCube> esph, do you get a boot bios?
<esph> GridCube: 1 sec, I'll reboot it again
<esph> GridCube: The initial HP splash screen comes up, and the xubuntu loading screen as well, but I didn't see the bios screen. I tried pressing f11 (I can't remember if thats the right button for bios on this machine) and that seemed to screw up the linux booting process, which now actually shows up stalled on the screen (the screen with all the [ OK ] messages)
<esph> so the monitor still works for sure
<GridCube> yes
<JukeUK> hi all,  my bottom panel icons are left of the screen now.  Does anyone know how to get them centred again?
<GridCube> esph, try to boot again, press esc or del or all the f's try to see the boot
<esph> ok
<GridCube> see if any errors pop up there
<GridCube> JukeUK, dragit, it will "lock" when you move just to the middle, its a tiny movement that it does
<JukeUK> k ty
<JukeUK> GridCube,  It doesn't want to play.
<GridCube> have you unlocked the panel?
<esph> GridCube: stuff looks alright in bios land
<Chr|s> When dual booting Win7 and Xubuntu (win7 installed first) I get no OS selection on boot, windows automatically boots. Only have 3 primarys on the drive. Not sure what I am doing wrong for this to continually to happen. When I install ubuntu, I don't have this problem.
<JukeUK> yes and it has red hashed lines eitherside
<GridCube> :/ ok esph, can you boot with a livecd and see if it boots?
<GridCube> ooo, esph did you did an update lately?
<GridCube> maybe you updated the kernel
<esph> GridCube: well, like I said earlier, booting is not a problem; it boots, and I can ssh to it
<GridCube> esph, doyou see a grub stage?
<GridCube> if you do you can try to log in wiht an oldkernel
<GridCube> JukeUK, a screenshot couldhelp
<GridCube> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bepebe> Chr|s, how did you install Xubuntu
<GridCube> Chr|s, did you installed grub?
<JukeUK> GridCube, will try my best.  new comer to xubuntu, linux and IRC.
<GridCube> :D welcome then
<esph> GridCube: I haven't been able to see the grub screen, but it hasn't been updated in a while, anyway.
<JukeUK> ubottu, ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Chr|s> bepebe, what do you mean how? I just explained it. I didn't do anything different
<Chr|s> GridCube, xubuntu installs grub automatically when dualbooting, like ubuntu
<Chr|s> well, its suppose too
<bepebe> Chr|s, sorry, I meant from a LiveCD. What Partition Options did you use ? Install alongside Windows 7 or the Something Else Option ?
<GridCube> Chr|s, i know, but you say it doesnt shows you a grub stage
<Chr|s> bepebe, oh. Yeah I installed from a LiveCD and installed alongside Windows 7
<JukeUK> Gridcube, screen shot- http://imagebin.org/209707
<Chr|s> GridCube, yeah..weird. Not sure why
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> JukeUK, :P thats because
<GridCube> lemme screenshot it for you
<JukeUK> k
<bepebe> Chr|s, paste this in to a terminal and tell me what you get
<bepebe> sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<GridCube> Chr|s, 7 might have reclaimed mbr
<GridCube> JukeUK, http://imagebin.org/209708
<Chr|s> bepebe, im not on xubuntu, wont boot into it. Currently on windows
<GridCube> uncheck that option for panel 2
<Chr|s> may have to go this route https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A1st_option_:_get_a_CD_including_Boot-Repair
<GridCube> the last one
<bepebe> Chr|s, Go to Start >> Run >> type msconfig, hit enter >> Check BOOT.INI for any Xubuntu entries
<Chr|s> bepebe, just lists Windows 7 as default boot under the boot tab
<bepebe> then I'd go with the Boot Repair CD from that link, or re-install it from the LiveCD again
<bepebe> What Xubuntu version you using ?
<Chr|s> bepebe, the latest 11.10
<Chr|s> wish I didn't have to use windows heh
<Chr|s> but for certain games and programs I have too
<JukeUK> GridCube, "Automatically increase the length" ?
<bepebe> yeah, Wine just doesn't cut it for some games :)
<Joelito> hi all, question is there a launchpad repository for the mozilla's mplayer plugin?
<esph> GridCube: So no more ideas?
<GridCube> JukeUK, yes that one, and reduce the length to 0
<Chr|s> bepebe, you ain't kidding
<GridCube> Chr|s, boot from a live cd and use boot-repair
<Chr|s> GridCube, yeah thats what I am gonna do next wish me luck
<JukeUK> GridCube , got it thanks for your help.
<GridCube> good luck Chr|s :)
<GridCube> JukeUK, :D great
<GridCube> esph,
<GridCube> while booting, press shift and see if that pops up grub
<GridCube> try to load an old kernel
<esph> Alright, I'll try it, but like I said, the box hasn't been updated in some time
<GridCube> welp, it wouldnt hurt
<GridCube> if you can get to a tty you can try to fix stuff manually
<GridCube> :P
<esph> GridCube: but I can already get to a tty? (ssh)
<GridCube> o... tru dat
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> but not in the machine itself?
<esph> yeah
<GridCube> i mean, pressing ctrl-alt-F1 doesnt leads you to a tty
<esph> it just doesn't want to display there
<GridCube> mmhm
<esph> anyway, it looks like it's currently running 3.0.0-16, and the older options are 3.0.0-14 and -12
<GridCube> try any and see if they work
<esph> I just tried -14 (not the recovery option) and it appears to be the same story
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> well i declare myself incompetent to help you more esph :(
<GridCube> sorry
<esph> Well, thanks for trying
<GridCube> hopefully someone smarter can help
 * esph waits hopefully...
 * GridCube wishes esph good luck
<dekkz> who gridcube
<drc> With the imminent release just around the corner (is it out yet?:), are there any known issues one should be on the look out for?
<baizon> not really
<baizon> everything working fine for me
<drc> nice to hear
<Wizard> good evening
 * drc notes the timing between 12.04 and 4.10...giving the team 6 months to whip it into shape :)
<baizon> 4.10 isnt released yet
<baizon> tested it already, no problems
<baizon> only a few goodies not working
<Wizard> 4.10?
<baizon> but im using the indicator so no problems here
<baizon> 4.10pre2
<drc> baizon: I know...thus the comment :)
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> when was indicator introduced?
<Wizard> in 10.10?
<baizon> i think it was 11.04
<Wizard> I never remember which was which
<Wizard> :)
<baizon> sec, checking out
<baizon> yes 10.10
<Wizard> and lucid is 10.04, ok
<Wizard> kasztan85, what a familiar nick :D
<esph> So apparently a single bad option in your synaptics conf can screw over X entirely
<esph> and force xubuntu to display nothing, not even ttys
<esph> On that note, how do I disable tap-to-click?
<Wizard> esph, you can use xinput for that
<esph> ah, ok
<Wizard> do you know how to do this?
<esph> I guess that's what I get for trying the same things on different distros :P
<Wizard> hey, it works for me an my "multitouch scroll"
<Wizard> trick is easy: xinput list, find your touchpad
<Wizard> my example: ↳ ADB mouse                               	id=10
<Wizard> xinput list-props 10
<Wizard> (of course put your id in place of 10)
<Wizard> and than: xinput set-prop blabla proper values
<esph> Wizard: would you know which options to change to disable tap-clicks?
<Wizard> esph, I don't know, it differs
<esph> bah
<Wizard> but it is usually called touchpad click, or something like this
<esph> I would think it's "Tap Action", but there are six numbers after that, delineated by commas, and I don't know what to do with that
<Wizard> oops
<Wizard> apt-cache search synaptics :>
<Wizard> gives few interesting results
<esph> Wizard: Thanks for the help
<Wizard> did I help at all? :)
<esph> I found a nice config editor with apt-cache search
<Wizard> :D
<esph> Since doing it manually in xubuntu apparently makes the sky fall down :P
<esph> On that note, if I accidently install something twice with apt-get, what's the correct way to resolve that?
<Wizard> you cannot install anything twice
<Wizard> apt-get know whats already installed and will skip it
<esph> oh, I see that now
<esph> It just spit out a bunch of info similar to when I first installed it, so I just assumed it did it again
<Wizard> also, apt-get knows what is not needed anymore
<kasztan85> Wizard, why familiar?
<kasztan85> from PL?
 * Wizard nods
<ThePendulum> I'm considering to leave Xfce... not sure :|
<Wizard> to leave it as default desktop?
<ThePendulum> Yes.
<ThePendulum> I've heard Unity has improved, and I'm going to give it another chance
<ThePendulum> It probably won't take long before I get back to Xfce
<pmo> is xubuntu release at the same time as ubuntu?
<pmo> wait is is out?
<ThePendulum> Xubuntu is released tomorrow
<ThePendulum> Ubuntu is in final beta
<pmo> err wait troll pm
<pmo> ThePendulum: ah on, the countdown just says 8h for ubuntu
<pmo> ok*
<ThePendulum> pmo: Oh, could be then
<pmo> but xubuntu is still tomorrow? :)
<ThePendulum> It says 1 day for both Xubuntu and Ubuntu, so I think they're released simultaneously :P
<pmo> oh nice :)
<ThePendulum> I'm going to try Ubuntu, probably only to return to Xubuntu a few hours after
<Unit193> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<ThePendulum> lolololol
<pmo> i dont want to go there, not interested in ubuntu ;P
<ThePendulum> !isthereanybodyoutthere
<Chr|s> Looks like I am going to have to reinstall them both gain
<Chr|s> again
<martinphone> official release?
<ThePendulum> I wish there was a way to back-up Xubuntu completely, and just reinstall everything (apps included) when I feel like it
<pmo> martinphone: 8h afaik
<ThePendulum> Too long, going to install Beta 2 now
<ThePendulum> brb
<martinphone> lol
<martinphone> if I use beta2, will automatic updates appear in 8 hours?
<Wizard> martinphone, sure
<Wizard> it uses *same* repos
<Wizard> so probably, if you updated in regular manner, you already have final
<ThePendulum> A bit of a pity Pastie is down, I had my default fstab on there and I don't know how to replicate it
<pmo> 7h :P
<ochosi> you mean till release-time?
<pmo> yea :P
<pmo> i get to upgrade tomorrow morning before work
<pmo> or in the morning since the time is past midnight hehe
<pleia2> it's not released right at midnight in any given time zone, it's released before the end of the day UTC
<pleia2> sometimes early in the day, sometimes late, depends on how the builds go
<pmo> yea 7h from now :P
<pmo> ofc they can be delayed
<pleia2> it's not even release day in UTC, so I'm not sure where you are getting 7 hours from
<pleia2> it'll be released some time in the next 25.5 hours
<pmo> pleia2: a countdown
<Artemis3> if you want to upgrade, upgrade now, else better wait a few days...
<ochosi> yeah, good point
<ochosi> the servers will be pretty busy
<pmo> Artemis3: how upgrade now?
<pmo> i just want it over with, but the stable release
<Artemis3> use   alt f2   and type:  update-manager -d
<pmo> Artemis3: youre saying its out?
<pmo> shit youre right Artemis3
<pmo> nvn says beta
<pmo> nvm*
<pmo> it tricked me :P
<pmo> just shows how little i used to gui
<pmo> im*
#xubuntu 2012-04-26
<Kennochas> Is Xubuntu 12 actually out or is the website just being silly with us~
<pleia2> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<bazhang> the silly one
<bazhang> !party | Kennochas
<ubottu> Kennochas: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<Kennochas> lol kk :)
<Kennochas> website being silly then :)
<pTk> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<pleia2> Kennochas: ah, I see what you mean, the countdown banner has flipped over to the new day :)
<pleia2> oops
<Kennochas> yea pleia2 :) I was so confused trying to find it lol
<outyet> Hi?
<Unit193> !isitout | outyet
<ubottu> outyet: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<Unit193> By end of day UTC.
<outyet> Hello?
<Unit193> Hello.
<BaconAttack_> Hi
<k_sze> How do I completely wipe a HDD in Xubuntu?
<k_sze> I don't mean having to zero or scramble the data. I only mean to delete partitions and maybe even the partition table.
<k_sze> So that it appears (logically) as a clean slate to any disk utility.
<chelz> k_sze: gparted should work fine
<antii> Hai
<antii> What time is Xubuntu released?
<Unit193> End of day UTC.
<xubuntu642> hi
<xubuntu642> how about Xubuntu release 12.04 ?
<Unit193> Ubuntu will be released by the end of 26th, UTC.
<xubuntu642> thank you
<xubuntu642> can I install beta version Xubuntu
<Unit193> Better off with a daily.
<Unit193> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<xubuntu642> thanks
<Marzata> url?
<astraljava> Marzata: To what? Please try to find the energy for a few more words into your requests.
<Marzata> http://xubuntu.org/news/the-countdown-is-on/
<Marzata> url to download 12.04?
<antii> Marzata: later.
<astraljava> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/
<Marzata> http://xubuntu.org/news/the-countdown-is-on/ says now
<Unit193> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<knome> i'm working on fixing it.
<Sysi> "Now" = today
<knome> it should read "soon", but the script is not working as it should.
<Marzata> in Finnish now is today? :D
<Marzata> short days probably
<astraljava> No.
<maeks> Anybody looking forward to the release? =)
<antii> Yes!
<antii> Gonna reinstall my laptop and workstation@work
<knome> for partying the release, please use #ubuntu-release-party or #xubuntu-offtopic, thanks :)
<maeks> will do..
<knome> thanks!
<Wizard> hi
<xubuntu474> Hello everyone, when 12.04 will be available ? today?
<Unit193> Ubuntu will be released by the end of 26th, UTC.
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 12.04 will be released by the end of 26th, UTC. Join #xubuntu-offtopic to party with us! | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? Use the mailing list at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> (too)
<knome> :P
<xubuntu474> Unit193 thx
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 12.04 will be released during the 26th, UTC. Join #xubuntu-offtopic to party with us! | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? Use the mailing list at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<LuisS> Hi everyone, is it ok to install the beta 2 version and keep it instead of reinstalling the final version?
<ochosi> LuisS: i'd be inclined to say yes. but the release is today, you know that, right?
<LuisS> I mean, will they be the smame in the end?
<ochosi> yes
<LuisS> Yes I know, but i've allready intalled the beta 2 :)
<ochosi> unless e.g. there are bugs in beta that pull extra packages
<LuisS> Great xubuntu, by the way!
<cousteau> afaik the beta just updates to the final release with the normal software updates
<cousteau> er, too slow
<f0x> will the next release hav efixed that bug when you open hope rite after boot and lags 30 seconds till it start
<knome> ??
 * astraljava doesn't wanna hear about any exotic rites people perform while booting
<astraljava> Unless I've mistook something really badly.
<well_laid_lawn> f0x: thunar is slow to start?
<well_laid_lawn> hope == home ?
<bepebe> are all editions of ubuntu (xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu etc) released synomously with the main edition ?
<knome> bepebe, yes, all are released parallel
<bepebe> ta
<Killuacba> Hi... im new in all these... and ive a question... if anyone can helpme i will be gratefully :D
<well_laid_lawn> !hi | Killuacba
<ubottu> Killuacba: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<astraljava> Uh oh, well now it begins to make sense again.
<Killuacba> thx to all.. the question is... i ve a laptop... a Compaq NX6125 whit a Sempron and 256 DDR... and i dunno what ubuntu or xubuntu download ^^
<Killuacba> im 0 knowledge of linux code
<well_laid_lawn> 256mB will make things like web browsers slow in any os, xubuntu would be better than ubuntu with that tho
<Killuacba> im trying to install xubuntu whit the wubi but i guess is the last release and is very slowly the install (sory for my bad english, im from argentina)
<well_laid_lawn> it will be slow because you don't have much memory I guess
<Killuacba> im thinking to download an older release... but i dunno if that will have sense... (be more fast ) or just wait to the install finish...
<Shayan> i am waiting for precise pangolin
<well_laid_lawn> lots of ppl are
<Shayan> hello anyone here
<Shayan> ???
<well_laid_lawn> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<Shayan> oh didn't see you there
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<Shayan> why is it late?
<Unit193> It's not late at all.
<well_laid_lawn> it's still the 26th
<Unit193> Barely the 26th, I haven't even gone to sleep yet.
<Killuacba> here is 07.23 AM xD
<well_laid_lawn> 8:30pm here
<Shayan> i am from pakistan and the date and time is 25/04/2012 3:23
<Shayan> pm
<well_laid_lawn> not even the 26th ?
<Shayan> no
<Shayan> you can check if you want
<well_laid_lawn> but you said the release was late ?
<Killuacba> thats mean.... im from the future... (?) i can tell you that "tomorrow" atn 07.25 am you will be in my place and chatting here (?)
<Shayan> yeah it said (Yesterday) 1 day to go
<Shayan> and it is 25 here so i thought it was one day late
<well_laid_lawn> yesterday utc
<well_laid_lawn> !utc
<Shayan> what dows UTC mean?
<Killuacba> Universal Time
<Killuacba> Clock
<Shayan> ok
<Shayan> sorry
<Killuacba> its the same that GMT0
<Shayan> ok i am off to the party
<Killuacba> ^^
<Killuacba> owww install crashes again T_T
<Killuacba> cyas Shayan
<Shayan> and what IRC client are you guys using?
<well_laid_lawn> I use xchat
<Killuacba> webclient... right now
<Shayan> me too(xchat)
<knome> Shayan, well_laid_lawn, Killuacba: #xubuntu-offtopic please
<Killuacba> install chrashed again... what do you think guys? i try to install an older release or just quit ?
<well_laid_lawn> how much memory is windows using when you try the wubi install ?
<well_laid_lawn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Killuacba> dunno.. when i try to install its says "you have 2xx mb, maeby will crash"
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Killuacba> i know... i dunno thought it will really crash ^^
<Killuacba> the weird thing is that freezes wen installing but after reboot the computer and when i choose "xubuntu" and install
<bububuntu> why xubuntu is latest ? :(
<well_laid_lawn> I'm going to go with
<well_laid_lawn> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<cousteau> !andnow
<Killuacba> thx a lot  <well_laid_lawn> for your help
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<ngomes> hello , im following the updates and i get this error
<ngomes> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<ngomes> and wont download the packages , does anyone have a clue how to resolve this ?
<well_laid_lawn> what did you do to get that error?
<redact3d> Hi - i have installed compiz and notice that my fps has dropped by a bit. are there any tweaks out there that anyone knows of? (have a reasonable graphics card)
<Marzata> xubuntu 12.04 delayed?
<bepebe> hope not :(
<f0x> is released
<f0x> coz ubuntuis
<pedza> still not out :/
<dekkz> yup ubuntu webby now showing 12.04
<pedza> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<dekkz> no more beta
<pedza> it should be coming out here
<bepebe> pedza: been like that for 3 hours... :(
<astraljava> Yes, the admins are working on it. Please bear in mind that there are tens of images hosted on those servers, and half the world is downloading/refreshing the pages. There might be slowness in the servers. Have patience, please.
<dekkz> .... although the linked DL fails on webby
<dekkz> half the world..... as if
<Marzata> lubuntu is out
<pedza> i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 a couple of minutes ago via torrent successfully
<pedza> yeah
<Marzata> kubuntu is out
<Marzata> X marks the spot?
<dekkz> update manager doesnt find anything but its gonna be a long day ;)
<f0x> is xubuntu release
<f0x> d
<f0x> ?
<bepebe> its because its the best :)
<f0x> link for downlaod
<f0x> ?
<flaxo> whereisit wherisit :)
<flaxo> *fit*
<dekkz> nowhere yet
<flaxo> doh!
<kintoandar> \part
<flaxo> whenwillitbe?a
<Wizard> If you are so impatient - update-manager -d
<flaxo> -_-
<flaxo> na i need an image
<Wizard> so wait a bit more ;]
<flaxo> right now i am in a badly screwed up mint12 version...
<flaxo> desperately needing an oschange :)
<koegs> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<Marzata> Kate is not sexy
<dekkz> did amd64 images for xubuntu get tested enough to be released?
<f0x> not yet
<flaxo> hehe so i am gonna test drive it :]
<dekkz> 12.04 lts officially announced 12.04pm uk time
<dekkz> funny eh ubuntu
<Wizard> flaxo, install 11.10 or 10.04 if you are in hurry
<flaxo> na
<flaxo> i am not in a hurry
<flaxo> i am just impatiant :)
<flaxo> no worry
<flaxo> i'll stick around...
<Wizard> :D
<flaxo> the day is already half over in "the east"
<Wizard> it's 14:15 here
<dekkz> well get the beers out then
<Wizard> so I guess 13:15 in London
<dekkz> correct
<Wizard> UK is in GMT+1 now, right?
<dekkz> yup
<dekkz> bst
<flaxo> when is it gonna hit the shelfs?
<Wizard> ST like Summer Time? :>
<dekkz> ubuntu PR links to xubuntu release PR which atm 404's so i guess we know xubuntu 12.04 is still in oven
<Killuacba> hi ppl, ive a doubt, if i copypaste the content of the install cd to a usbdrive ill can install the xubuntu or i just need another thing??? (im trying to install 10.04 version)
<dekkz> well what passes for summer in uk wizard
<dekkz> not an expert but u need a utility to create usb bootable
<dekkz> i think
<koegs> Killuacba: use unetbootin or the startup media creator in ubuntu itself
<Killuacba> ive never use linux bfore ^^
<dekkz> unetbootlin i believe
<koegs> Killuacba: first of all, i would prefer to wait until the 12.04 iso is available today
<koegs> then you can use unetbootin in windows to create a bootable usb-stick
<Killuacba> ive an old laptop
<Killuacba> whit a sempron and 256 DDR ram ^^
<dekkz> imo forget ubuntu get tiny core linux
<dekkz> for that spec
<Killuacba> thats why i dont try whit new xubuntu... ive allready try 11 but crashed when install
<f0x> released?
<dekkz> it wont be any better
<dekkz>  could try bodhi linux which is ubuntu lts with enlightnment desktop
<f0x> why didnt release amd64 yet
<f0x> ?
<Marzata> bodhi sounds indian?
<flaxo> Killuacba:  did you consider android for that :)
<dekkz> no xubuntu is released yet, they where asking for amd64 testers as late as 2 days ago on xubuntu mailing list saying not enough testing done to be released
<Killuacba> android for my laptop???
<dekkz> bodhi is a us distro i run it on a 256mb p2 333 laptop lol
<Alan> what do i need to do to help with testing?
<Killuacba> the issue is that i need it in Spanish for my sister...
<Marzata> she is from Fuerte?
<Killuacba> im from argentina xD
<Marzata> Killuacba: "Maradona by Kusturica" is a great movie.
<Killuacba> xD
<dekkz> the land of gaucho's big steak's and the hand of god ;)
<Killuacba> yes it is
<dekkz> and frey bentos lol
<Marzata> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/ empty?
<dekkz> if u say so
<bogdan_> well no party here it seems
<ikonia> no, the party is #ubuntu-release-party
<pmo> i went to it last year.. didnt get the party part :P
<bogdan_> no party for xubuntu yet i mean
<bogdan_> ubuntu and kubuntu were released
<n2diy> ikonia, any eta on the xubuntu release?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> xubuntu and lubuntu don't seem to be prepped
<pmo> hehe some user said i better upgrade to the beta if i wanted to upgrade right away
<pmo> upgrading now.. doesnt take 100 years lol
<pmo> done soon
<Marzata> lubuntu is out
<pmo> we are in xubuntu :)
<n2diy> pmo, maybe they are releasing in alphabetical order?
<pmo> n2diy: what do you mean?
<pmo> xubuntu is out too
<pmo> i am upgrading
<n2diy> pmo, lubuntu comes before xubuntu.
<pmo> hehe
<Marzata> kubuntu is out too
<pmo> arent they all out at once?
<bogdan_> neh
<pmo> seems like ubuntu and xubuntu were at the same time :P
<astraljava> CD images != package archives. If you wanna talk about the new release, please take it to #xubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-release-party, this channel is for support.
<n2diy> There wasn't any chat here until we started discussing the release!
<astraljava> n2diy: Yes, but you don't know when support discussion might initiate. Thanks for your understanding.
<Marzata> astraljava: are you germa?
<astraljava> No.
<SandJ> @n2diy this channel is usually fairly quiet at this time of day, but the odd support question does come in.
<n2diy> Sandi, yes I know, I've been coming here for years, seeking and giving support. ah, but I'm off topic again!
<SandJ> :-)
<n2diy> Sandi, SandJ, sorry, can't read my own monitor.
<pedza> where can i find xubuntu to download
<pedza> the iso i mean
<n2diy> pedza, 12.04? Not released yet.
<xubuntu401> xubuntu have been changed download 12.04 to coming soon 12.04 without official date
<pedza> :/
<xubuntu401> yes, i agree
<f0x> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/
<f0x> i386 is avaialbe
<pedza> excellent
<pedza> thanks :)
<pedza> i will be seeding
<f0x> waiting for amd64
<f0x> :P
<xubuntu401> ant what about x64 ??
<NameError> no http source yet?
<f0x> nope
<f0x> waiting :(
<xubuntu401> thanks
<NameError> behind a darn proxy. No torrents
<Pici> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Marzata> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/ ... nothing
<dekkz> get the torrent
<Supp3rMario> Hi!
<n2diy> Is Transmisson the torrent app?
<dekkz> yes
<Supp3rMario> anyone knows when 12.04 will be available?
<dekkz> www.xubuntu.org down n out
<xubuntu401> Supp > http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/
<xubuntu401> only i386
<Marzata> http://xubuntu.org/ is down
<xubuntu401> web sites are changing of developers
<Supp3rMario> ok, but it's painfully slow :)
<xubuntu401> use torrent
<Marzata> probably no electricity in .fi
<Supp3rMario> i am using torrent
<xubuntu401> supp> torrent me going 1Mb/s
<xubuntu401> no electricity in  Finland, realy
<koegs> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/ is up
<Supp3rMario> cant get over 200 kb/s ...
<Marzata> yes. they import from Russia.
<Alan> gah
<xubuntu401> Marzata> Have you god info source
<Alan> what idiot thought changing <Control> to <Primary> was a great idea?
<Alan> i'm assuming somebody self-involved in the X.org project?
<xubuntu401> sorry good
<Marzata> Alan: yes?
<Alan> it's just such a stupid "break everything" decision to make
<Alan> not like it was broken before...
<pedza> torrents going 100kib/s for me barely :/
<Supp3rMario> same here
<Supp3rMario> ratio is already 2.05 and an hour to go :D
<Alan> heh
<Alan> i'll just have to patiently wait for the amd64 ISO
<Supp3rMario> how come that torrent was uploaded at morning but still no direct download?
<pedza> there is
<pedza> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Supp3rMario> forbidden...
<pedza> gah
<pleia2> please be patient, release days are always a bit crazy with mirror syncing and such
<thermi> take the torrent
<Supp3rMario> yeah no problem, just saying :)
<pod> Can't wait for the release! As close as it's is now is as close that it's ever been!
<xubuntu810> hello, what's the "approved" method of exporting xfce desktop settings across different computers (e.g. panel settings etc.) ?
<ruien> I'm not sure if there's a better method, but the ~/.config directory doesn't seem to contain much absolute-path or user-specific information, and I've migrated it successfully in the path. You can grep for $HOME and $USER to see
<ruien> err s/in the path/in the past/
<Alan> you know what's awesome? having a local mirror of the repos
<Alan> apt-mirror ftw
<pod> Funny thing happend with xubuntu 11.10 the other day. The touchpad right click button started working! Then after the netbook suspended it stopped working and was just another left click button again...
<Alan> i don't have to put up with the mirrors catching fire at a new release
<Supp3rMario> wee! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Supp3rMario> damn it!
<Alan> Supp3rMario: you're mean
<Supp3rMario> lol why?
<Alan> getting my hopes up?
<Supp3rMario> yeah was banging my head against the wall too :P
<xubuntu810> ruien: thanks, i grepped and there's no $USER present in any files
<flaxo> -_-
<Alan> you know what comes to mind right now? that awesome error page reddit has, with the "F5 hammer"
<ruien> xubuntu810: yeah, between the same versions of xfce the main files should be portable, but you have to see where the theme and icon files are being pulled from and be sure they're present too. If there was a more official way to migrate, I'd be interested in that as well.
<ruien> Alan: how much space does your apt-mirror take up? I have been considering that since downloads are slow from china, but I wasn't sure what sort of space requirements I'd run into
<flaxo> so will you be my legal download today or will i have to look up some thing else?
<Alan> ruien: one sec, i'll find out for you
<xubuntu405> Why Xubuntu 12.04 LTS is supported only for 3 years? Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is supported for 5 years.
<pod> Ubuntu has more money perhaps?
<dekkz> typo?
<mimoid> how does the debian project handle it
<astraljava> xubuntu405: We have our own policies, different desktop environment upstream etc. This was under careful consideration.
<Alan> xubuntu405: 5 years on server, 3 on desktop
<Alan> IIRC
<Alan> or did ubuntu bump desktop support to 5 years?
<pod> 3 years is still very good i think
<ruien> ubuntu bumpted desktop support to 5 years for 12.04, although I personally don't see the point (for server it certainly makes sense)
<astraljava> pod: So right-click on touchpad only worked once?
<mimoid> ruien: why don't you see the point? XP has been supported for a decade or so and people still use it. A lot of desktop users have Scientific Linux or CentOS for long term usae
<astraljava> mimoid: Yes, community-supported projects vary. It happens.
<xubuntu405> If I install Ubuntu 12.04 and then xfce-desktop package, will xfce-desktop -packebe be supported for 5 years?
<pod> yeah, or for a while at least. even the holding down leftclick with one finger and draging a file with another finger worked for a while.
<ruien> hmm, I guess because the "core" which need the security patches would usually be available on the server edition anyway. If sshd needs an update, you'll still get it.
<mimoid> I'm wondering what xubuntu405 is saying
<astraljava> pod: Are you planning to upgrade to precise anytime soon?
<pod> to precies? i will upgrade to 12.04 as soon as i can :)
<astraljava> xubuntu405: No, it's not Canonical-supported.
<astraljava> pod: Yes, 12.04 is code-named precise pangolin. Ok, then I won't try to triage your touchpad problem. Please report back after the upgrade.
<Alan> ruien: my apt-mirror is 182GB - that is {release}, {release}-updates and {release}-security for amd64 only, for every release from lucid to precise
<pod> Ah, right. Thanks!
<xubuntu405> I wish Xubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop support would be 5 years... 3 years is not enough for me :=)
<Alan> pfft
<Alan> 6 months is too long :p
<ruien> Thanks Alan - my current "solution" is a shell script I threw together http://download.ryansanden.com/axel-get.sh
<pleia2> xubuntu405: we could always use more volunteers to make 14.04 be an LTS :) (xubuntu is all volunteers)
<pleia2> err, a 5 year LTS
<Alan> ruien: interesting
<Alan> and yeah, a 5-year support cycle is great... if you want a half-decade-old desktop that competes with CentOS
<ruien> from china a single update can literally go at 5k/sec, but with axel you can still get an acceptable 100k or so
<Alan> but having used CentOS, it's completely worthless as a desktop environment because everything is so unbelievably old
<Supp3rMario> I like the LMDE idea :)
<Alan> ruien: that doesn't sound fun...
<Alan> ruien: what is axel?
<ruien> sort of a command-line download accelerator
<ruien> works well when you have high TCP latency but not high packet loss
<dekkz> 5 year support is good for bug fixes but can understand xubuntu position
<dekkz> ill just run xfce desktop package on top of ubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu056> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ final iso images
<Alan> ruien: that sounds annoying to have to deal with
<donavan01> how do I upgrade from beta to full LTS
<astraljava> donavan01: Nothing special, as you update your system any other day.
<ruien> Alan: yeah, the Internet in general is fine but maybe the china mirrors are just overloaded. Unfortunately there aren't any good command-line tools that I know of to help choose the best mirror. You have to use the GUI and I often run server edition
<donavan01> didnt look like it updated ... how can I check to see if im still on beta?
<Alan> ruien: why not hit a different mirror? or is going through the Great Firewall even slower?
<astraljava> donavan01: You could try `lsb_release -a`, I think it may have said "Development release" or something while it was still non-final.
<ruien> Great Firewall doesn't hurt anything at all. I will experiement with different mirrors for 12.04. Usually I just use my shell script and everything is fine, so that's been my solution for the last 2 years
<astraljava> donavan01: But don't count on that. If you have up-to-date system today, it's final, no fear.
<ruien> this time I'll probably do an apt-mirror though. 182GB is big but not too bad
<ruien> i could throw that on one of my singapore servers
<Alan> ruien: you don't need anywhere close to that amount
<astraljava> ruien: Alan: Could you take that to -offtopic, please? Support questions will pick up now as people start installing from the final images. Thanks.
<ruien> kk
<Alan> ruien: like i said, 182GB is spread across 5 releases
<donavan01> yep looks like im updated ... yay!!!
<astraljava> Yep. :)
<Alan> most packages i'll have 5 separate versions of because of that
<Alan> astraljava: what final images? :P
 * astraljava sighs
<Alan> oh, there they are
<Alan> magic!
<bepebe> yay xubuntu is out :)
<ruien> cheers!
<Alan> oh, haha, except 404 on the image itself
<bepebe> Alan: :(
<ububuntu> bepebe: i cant find it ?
<bepebe> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<nishttal2> i still see Coming soon !!
<bepebe> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Alan> ahahah
<Supp3rMario> ok, going to install :P
<Alan> people keep linking it
<Marzata> Xubuntu is out! http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<astraljava> Yeah, please be patient. Half the world is waiting for these images. It'll take some time until everyone's served.
<Shayan> can i download it
<Shayan> ?
<Shayan> i talked to the devs but they said it is not synced yet
<astraljava> Yes, so if you see them there, they're there. If not, then wait a little bit more.
<Shayan> hey astraljava you were on the dev channel too
<donavan01> im have a really weird issue I asked in the ubuntu forms and also on #ubuntu channel and no one seems to be able to track down this issue, aside from maybe it might have something to do with the fact that I am on DSL and the packet shaping is wrong or some craziness... when I try to go to certain sites I get the web browser (firefox and chrome)  timing out or saying the server reset the connection or some such Internet issue 
<astraljava> donavan01: It happens occasionally. How often is this occurring on your system?
<dekkz> thats the website hosting don, i get that too
<dekkz> their caching setup
<Alan> 0.5MB/s? disgracefully slow! :P
<Shayan> pretty fast for me
<donavan01> astraljava ... constantly for some sites almost never for other sites ... pastebin.com for instance I can go to the site but as soon as I hit the submit button it looks like its doing something then craps out ... other sites load up quickly with no issue... facebook is about 50/50 sometimes it works partway other times it craps out all together
<Alan> on a good day it would take me a minute to download the image
<Alan> unfortunately i'm inside a network where i can't torrent right now :(
<dekkz> do u get it on all diff websites or just off the big popular ones
<donavan01> alan... I remember geting 5kbps and thinking I was screaming fast
<bepebe> Alan: yeah bloody work!
<Shayan> alan:i have the top speed of 400kbps
<Alan> i'm actually wondering if it would be faster to install deluge on my webserver, torrent the image, nand then download from there
<Alan> yeah, i'm wondering if it's limited per-client
<Alan> which would be awesome if it is
<Alan> stop people like me killing the mirrors :P
<Shayan> mine right now is 90 kbps
<astraljava> Alan: Again, please take that talk to -offtopic or somewhere else, the support discussion is drowning into release chat which does not belong here.
<ruien> i limited my download speed to 50k/sec and I'll just let it run overnight.
<Shayan> ok
<Alan> astraljava: sorry :(
<donavan01> dekkz if you were talking to me it depends I have noticed to be pretty random I just noticed it mostly on those two sites because I use them alot
<bepebe> 1.0MB/s a here ^_^
<astraljava> donavan01: Okay, let me come back to that a little later, I've gotta go do some laundry, so I'll be back within the next 2 hours or so. Will you have time until that?
<donavan01> I may I will try to say on im at work so just ping me if you see me I will answer
<Shayan> how do i insert smileys(or sadies)
<dekkz> don: i only see it on big sites like bbc facebook the ones that use the big caching sites, techs said it happens sometimes when the caching systems are under heavy load
<donavan01> dekkz ... I could go with that except I can go two feet away and pull the same site up on my windows machine and it works flawlessly
<Shayan> gtg gonna buy some empty CDs
<bepebe> hi guys, I want to install it on a work laptop behind a proxy, i use export http_proxy "url:port" and am able to ping externally, but cannot access anything on the web browser, and package manager doesn't work ?
<ruien> bepebe: easy, what OS are you on? do you have access to an SSH server?
<dekkz> don: then its not same as me, i can rep across 3 machines/win + linux, mind u never come across an example like yours
<Sysi> bepebe: you need to have that export in ~/.xinitrc or something
<bepebe> be using 12.04, but same would apply for 11.10
<Sysi> maybe ~/.xsession
<bepebe> so I'll edit that on the livecd, and that should install any package update, restricted extras (mp3 etc) on the install
<bepebe> ruien: i'll be installing from the livecd, no ssh server access
<ruien> i'll pm you.
<dekkz> lotsa support requests ;0
<Sysi> well, reason for this channel to exist
<drc> Je pense donc je suis....
<dekkz> prolly pick up once the early adopters get their upgrades/DL's done
<drc> nah, the real early adopters grabbed the daily from yesterday and just did a daily upgrade :)
<dekkz>  mean beta monkeys ;)
<dekkz> is updatemanager usually slow to pick up the new version on lauch day?
<dekkz> launch
<holstein> dekkz: ater you having an issue? the answer to your current question depends on several factors.. maybe we can just skip to what you need? you want to upgrade?
<holstein> are you*
<dekkz> im in no hurry was just wondering
<dekkz> someone asked me on msn so i thought i would ask here
<holstein> if the update manager is not configured to "take" version upgrades, it'll never "pick up the new version"
<dekkz> ill get them to check
<holstein> maybe http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html will help
<dekkz> set to check for lts upgrades only but ive forwarded that link
<holstein> dekkz: 10.10 wont go to 12.04... 11.04 wouldnt either.. AFAIK, you'd need to go one by one til you get to 12.04...
<dekkz> theyre on 11.10
<dekkz> told em to change to every release
<holstein> dekkz: the command line upgrade command will work... other thatn that, we need screen shots, or we need to speculate about what is going on in some GUI... i say, link the command line commands
<holstein> or wait, and do it for them
<holstein> OR, just suggest that they not upgrade...
<dekkz> yeah will prob go and do it myself at weekend hands on
<holstein> best case scenario, they go through a long process to get improvments they wont notice or care about... its the "if it aint broke" approach
<Joe89> Hello, what time is available to download Xubuntu 12.04 LTS? Thanks you :)
<holstein> Joe89: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ might need to be patient as things "catch up"
<Joe89> Hello, what time is available to download Xubuntu 12.04 LTS? Thanks you :)
<koegs> Joe89: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Joe89> thanks you!!! :)
<xubuntu310> yop!
<blackris> Hmm... The x64 alternate torrent isn't working for me right now..
<blackris> Now it works, great!
<mneptok> blackris: issue with the tracker, it seems
<xubuntu310> did anyone has tried it in a netbook so far?
<Joe89> This is the final version: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/?
<Joe89> also the Italian language installed?
<Joe89> This is the final version: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/?
<nishttal2> wow the download is soooo sloww
<Supp3rMario> And xubuntu is installed :) How can i grant my name in here?
<blackris> nishttal2, Torrent?
<Joe89> supp3rmario: This is the final version: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/?
<Supp3rMario> Joe89: I know...
<nishttal2> blackris, no downloading from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Joe89> This link is not good? is the relase or beta? This is the final version: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/?
<Supp3rMario> Why dont u use torrent? Much faster than regular download right now ;)
<blackris> nishttal2, yep, there is the torrent version either. It could be faster. I get about 200 KiB/s with torrent.
<boboddy> when is the amd64 version going up?
<blackris> It IS up
<nishttal2> blackris, where do i find the torrent version
<boboddy> where?
<blackris> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<blackris> or
<blackris> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<blackris> Look at the link, regulary posted here. :)
<boboddy> thanks
<Marzata> so, no xubuntu today... :(
<drc> says who?
<Supp3rMario> can i use awn in xubuntu too?
<blackris> It won't run without compiz.
<blackris> But when you enable that, AWN will do it.
<blackris> But Xubuntu comes with a nice stock dock.
<Supp3rMario> that gray thing?
<blackris> Yup
<astraljava> Marzata: The images are there, we've had this conversation many times already. Please move to the other channels for that topic if you're still unhappy about it. It's not relevant here.
<Marzata> astraljava: thank you for the images.
<astraljava> I had nothing to do with them. :)
<Supp3rMario> So if I install compiz, the awn works fine?
<Supp3rMario> damn ubuntu and gnome! :D
<blackris> Supp3rMario, I don't know if it works trouble-free. Never tried. Use some Google-Fu. ;)
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 12.04 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<k_sze> Still waiting for my amd64 desktop torrent files. XD
<k_sze> Or shall I do an online upgrade?
<donavan01> whats a good packet sniffing tool I need to trace down a network issue
<astraljava> donavan01: wireshark, tcpdump
<donavan01> thanks
<knome> !precise
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<xubuntu943> hmmm CLICK HERE during install actually does work
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
 * xubuntu943 's not sure you are alive
<GridCube> xubuntu943, it should :P
 * xubuntu943 doesn't trust his eyes
<Schrodinger`Cat> ho i can move an windows to another virtual desktop with an netbook keyboard ? alt ctrl end, and alt ctrl home, i dont see it in my netbook keyboard... thanks by advance
<GridCube> alt-ctrl-fn-end?
<GridCube> you "should" have a fn key
<Schrodinger`Cat> yes :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks
<Schrodinger`Cat> and for to do changing this key assignation ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> i can change ?
<GridCube> keymaping
<GridCube> !keymap
<GridCube> !keymaping
<GridCube> mmm no
<GridCube> well, google keymaping and you will get a few millon sites that explain you how to do that
<knome> GridCube, that little? :(
<GridCube> :( yes, just a few
<astraljava> Well even so, googling isn't the method we advertise on support. I'll fire up the virtual machine in a minute, Schrodinger`Cat, so if you have a few minutes I'll walk you through.
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks
<Schrodinger`Cat> im here
<Schrodinger`Cat> all the evening :)
<donavan01> does anyone know if there is some issue with the ath9k drivers that would cause intermittent network issues?
<astraljava> Schrodinger`Cat: Ok, so you go to main menu, and select Settings > Settings Manager.
<astraljava> You have a list of different things you can tweak. Select Window Manager.
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok
<astraljava> On there you have the Keyboard tab. That lists all the defaults. Scroll down until you see the one you want to change, then double-click on the "cell" that holds the explanation.
<astraljava> You will be presented a dialog in which you can then press the desired combo.
<Schrodinger`Cat> :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks thanks :)p
<astraljava> NP.
<donavan01> do I need to change my kernel to be able to capture packets on my computer it does xubuntu do this as a defualt
<astraljava> donavan01: I don't think you need to make any changes. Are you experiencing problems with the aforementioned apps?
 * Marzata seeding ... 
<donavan01> still reading up on them ... getting ready to watch my wifi connection in hopes of figuring out why my computer keeps droping half my internet activity
<astraljava> donavan01: Right. LP might have bug reports for that driver, worth a shot.
<donavan01> crap... wireshark tells me I have no device to capture on
<donavan01> LP?
<GridCube> launchpad
<Sysi> donavan01: please tell output of uname -a and your wifi chip model (check that from output of lspci)
<Sysi> ah, some atheros
<astraljava> donavan01: You may have to run wireshark with gksudo to make the devices visible.
<Sysi> if you got new chip, drivers may just be bad
<saitax> hello
<donavan01> astraljava ... thanks that did it
<knome> hullo
<AlexS_> I,ve been having problems with beta 2 (ubuntu) not booting because of b43 firmware does this bug persist in the final release?
<saitax> i have a question i want to update my xubuntu to 12.04. but if i checked the packets which will be installed. but there is unity. i think it will upgrade to ubuntu. not xubuntu, how i want.
<saitax> how can i do it?
<GridCube> if it wasnt reported before, probably yes AlexS_
<AlexS_> it was reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/909871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 909871 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "install failure b43 12.04 Precise Pangolin" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> saitax, i would do a clean update
<knome> saitax, are you running ubuntu or xubuntu?
<saitax> xbuntu
<saitax> xubuntu
<saitax> you boot from disk or usb
<saitax> und upgrade it
<Sysi> saitax: have xubuntu-desktop installed and ubuntu-desktop not installed
<saitax> ?
<saitax> i work with xfce
<saitax> ^^
<knome> saitax, have you installed the ubuntu-desktop package before?
<saitax> no
<knome> saitax, alacarte?
<GridCube> its proably there yet AlexS_
<AlexS_> ok thanx
<saitax> no
<saitax> but i dont know what you mean with alacarte?
<GridCube> its a menu editor
<knome> saitax, have you installed alacarte the menu editor?
<GridCube> saitax, last time i did a dist-upgrade it also upgraded me to ubuntu instead of only xubuntu, i dont know how that works
<GridCube> and i dont know if that ever got fixed or what
<saitax> no i havent
<saitax> i do install it now
<knome> saitax, don't
<knome> saitax, i was just asking because we had a bug that installed unity if you installed alacarte
<saitax> but i think update by cd ist better solution
<knome> probably, the mirrors are under heavy load today
<saitax> torrent
<saitax> i have it
<saitax> ^
<knome> well, those too
<saitax> knome do you want to wich packets i have installed because of the unity bug
<knome> saitax, nah. i think the best idea would be to purge unity and try the upgrade again
<saitax> kk
<knome> saitax, i mean, if you don't need unity of course.
<saitax> i check it in a virutal machine now
<ububuntu> im new to xubuntu , do i need separat partition for boot ?
<GridCube> if you wish so
<GridCube> i do have separated /home though
<GridCube> i think that should be a "must"
<Sysi> you don't need several partitions on any regular linuxdistro
<ububuntu> what /home or boot ?
<Sysi> GridCube: I prefer partition for just data
<Sysi> old settings mess up stuff
<knome> ububuntu, you only need one partition if you are installing xubuntu only (no dual-boot or so)
<GridCube> :P i have a partition for / and one for /home so when i reinstall my /home is safe
<ububuntu> if i put / on sdb1 ,boot on sda1 and /home and swap on sda2 & 3
<GridCube> ububuntu, that should work :)
<knome> ububuntu, no, you don't need another partition for /boot
<GridCube> i think the keyword here is "need"
<Sysi> it may be needed for some raid setups
<GridCube> he doesnt _needs_ it, but if he _wants_ it, that wouldnt harm
<ububuntu> it wil be only xubuntu on hd ? i ask pga  i have 320hdd + 20gb ssd (hybrid) and ssd is on sdb
<ububuntu> its acer aspire S3
<Sysi> there's not any need for separate partition for /boot
<ububuntu> can i boot from sda and have / on sdb ?
<Artemis3> yes but use uuid
<Artemis3> its better
<ububuntu> ok thx
<Sysi> xubuntu uses uuid in fstab by default
<Artemis3> the install process will do this automatically
<forestpiskie> my google fu has failed me - is there a way to get a wallpaper across 2 monitors - monitors all setup with arandr and working fine
<knome> forestpiskie, no, not one image to several monitors afaik
<forestpiskie> k - thanks knome :)
<knome> forestpiskie, that's why the default wallpaper was shipped in two pieces
<forestpiskie> thought so :)
<forestpiskie> good planning there
<knome> heh, thanks
<knome> astraljava, there's your answer ^
<astraljava> Thankee. forestpiskie: Even the blind hen sometimes finds the grain. :)
<forestpiskie> astraljava: indeed they do :)
<forestpiskie> knome: once QQ is up I will come see you all in -dev to see what I can do to help, did some with pangolin - but not as much as I hoped - as long as it doesn't involve voodoo
<knome> ;)
<donavan01> can somone tell me if there is a way to increase the the wait time that firefox waits for a packet ... im thinking I keep dropping connection to sites because its taking a little loner than it should
<knome> donavan01, if you are referring to the ubuntu servers, just be patient
<knome> donavan01, the servers are under huge loads
<donavan01> no ... I am having a weird issue with ubuntu where it seems that about half of my network traffic dies a horrible death somewhere along the lines and cause a number of sites to crap out
<Artemis3> donavan01, i belive so, let me remember
<Artemis3> donavan01, see in about:config network
<Artemis3> donavan01, there are some timeout settings
<donavan01> well that did nothing ... guess that inst the problem
<donavan01> how to I reset my wireless addresss I set it to manual and entered the addresses but it isnt using that address it is still using the dhcp address
<donavan01> ok reboot it is then
<satch5150> i'm fairly certain I'm having hardware issues but not sure where to ask this question so here goes - My computer seems to lock up with my soundcard in it, which is an x-fi elite pro pci (not pcie) card, my mobo is an asus sabertooth with uefi bios and my cpu is an zambezi am3+ ..... im using xubuntu 12.04 bets 2 (ok, yea, I didnt think of it before asking but that could be the problem), but assuming the beta is not the prob, what coul
<satch5150> d it be ?
<satch5150> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ..... I would like to not buy additional hardware, at least not without some reasonable assurance that its going to work and i'm not going to get the same problems
<astraljava> satch5150: IRQ conflicts came to mind, but I am not sure whether they could completely lock up a whole computer.
<satch5150> it actually doesn't technically lock up, when booting up in recovery mode, first thing it says is that cpu #n (it is different ones at different times) is stuck, something about a soft lockup, then it keeps repeating messages about udevd and trying to shutdown udisk process after it trys to modprobe some long pci hex address
<satch5150> I can't really cut and paste the errors or I would
<f0x> and amd64 2?
<satch5150> yes
<satch5150> its an 8core am3+ cpu
<satch5150> and yes the xubuntu is the amd64 version
<satch5150> other than those repeating messages the computer does appear to be unresponsive
<Artemis3> satch5150, if you take out that sound card, everything works?
<satch5150> that's with the x-fi in, take it and yes, it appears to be fine
<Artemis3> satch5150, can you try this card in another machine? with a livecd perhaps?
<astraljava> Artemis3: Or another PCI card slot?
<astraljava> Sorry, meant for satch5150 of course.
<Artemis3> i doubt that would help much but it doesnt hurt trying
<Artemis3> another machine would be better
<Artemis3> eg with intel chipset, to discard faulty hardware
<Artemis3> if it works it could be compatibility issue, which "might" be solved with a bios setting or update
<satch5150> Artemis, no, unfortunately I dont have access to anything else to try it in at the moment
<Artemis3> satch5150, there is a chance the card is bad... would be good if you can test it somewhere
<Artemis3> unless it works perfecly in another os... then is a software issue
<satch5150> well, I had it on a differnet board, it went bad (or so I thought, in retrospect, wonder now if it could have been the card) - but this was just like a month ago before I started having issues with the board
<satch5150> I thought the card was working, but the symptoms were similar to what's going now
<satch5150> so in retrospect, yea, bad soundcard maybe :)
<i__> can someone send me their /etc/fonts/fonts.conf?
<i__> for 12.04
<astraljava> i__: http://astraljava.kapsi.fi/fonts.conf
<i__> astraljava: thanks!
<tnorris> what's the cmd line option to upgrade to 12.04?
<mneptok> tnorris: from what release?
<tnorris> 11.10
<mneptok> tnorris: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<tnorris> hrm... do-release-upgrade says there's nothing to upgrade
<knome> mneptok, dist-upgrade isn't needed
<mneptok> knome: can't hurt.
<knome> mneptok, and actually, it might install unity and such :(
<knome> mneptok, well, can, in xubuntu
<mneptok> knome: i dist-upgrade every single day.
<Unit193> Same.
<knome> well, that might pull in unity, but i don't care if it does on your machine ;]
<mneptok> knome: that's the only way to get new kernels.
<knome> tnorris, try 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' then
<tnorris> knome: same - "No new release found"
<tnorris> (and I did update)
<knome> did you do upgrade too?
<tnorris> yeah
<knome> weird...
<knome> and dist-upgrade then? ;)
<tnorris> I was getting this strange BADSIG problem this morning, for which I had to run "apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True"
<tnorris> bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,Triaged]
<tnorris> but don't know if that has anything to do with the problem
<r3dl0c> I'm having a problem since upgrading to 12.04. xfdesktop, Thunar, and compiz will not run on users that authenticate through winbind.  Any ideas?
<tnorris> knome: might have an idea why. if the release hasn't been pushed to the US mirror yet, then it probably wouldn't show up if my sources were pointing to it, would it?
<donavan01> I was wondering if someone knew how to fix this issue... I use mutiple networks and for one of the networks I have to manually set the MTU to 1492 rather than auto.... the other networks seem to work fine with the auto setting... I can use the network manager to do this as it doesnt seem to actually change the MTU if I do a sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492 then it changes ... but if im not mistaken doesnt this change it for all c
<berkeley> Does anyone know where I can _securely_ (e.g. via https) download hashes for the latest 12.04 release?
<pleia2> berkeley: I don't think we're serving via https at this time
<pleia2> if you're uncertain, you can compare the hash you get from one mirror with another
<berkeley> alright, thanks
<berkeley> I'm pretty sure that it's okay
<berkeley> I'm just mildly security paranoid
<mneptok> berkeley: we already knew. the monitors work.
<berkeley> :)
 * mneptok pans and zooms
<Unit193> Torrents should help that...
<drc> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean the bastards aren't out to get you...could you please look directly into the monitor please?
<airlynx> how do I collect a backtrace if apport crashes along with xfce?  ps x displays almost nothing after the crash but I am able to operate in tty mode.  There is nothing listed in /var/crash.  I am using 12.04
<magarwal> hi i downdloaded the 64bit version of 12.04 and tried to install but the installer itself failed after 15-20 mins
<magarwal> i tried with the alternate install CD but same result.. (this time it went a little further)
<drc> WFM (tm) :)
<knome> magarwal, any more information on the failures?
<magarwal> in the alternate install version it failed at the Install software step (before the isntall grub loader)
<magarwal> i tried to bypass the install software to install grub loader but got the same error!
<drc> Could you possibly tell us the error or must we play 20 questions?
<magarwal> drc, i am installing it again, and will tell the error once i see it again
<Max_> whoops! was going to complain about not finding any download links to 12.04 (the banner thing still says coming soon)
<knome> magarwal, also, just to make sure, do you have a 64-bit processor?
<Max_> guess I was wrong!
<knome> Max_, must be some caching somewhere along the way
<nmittal> knome, yes.. (this is magarwal)
<knome> nmittal, good
<nmittal> knome, its a 65-bit machine that has been running Ubuntu 10.10 65-bit for more than 6 months no problem
<Max_> Im really limited on net - can anyway tell me the size of the ISO?
<nmittal> knome, 64-bit i mean :-p
<knome> Max_, it's about 700MB
<Max_> sweet! Should fit on CD just fine!
<knome> Max_, yes, that's the idea... :)
<knome> Max_, any xubuntu image should fit a 700MB CD
<Max_> right! Just that, y'know , what with Ubuntu moving on with Unity and I think I read someplace that Xubuntu was trying to get Unity compatible with this version - thought I'd ask
<P0bailey> great job guys!!!!!!!
<Max_> since Unity is a monster on my poor p4
<Max_> last question before I'm out of your hair - is there a way to get this thing booting off of USB? An instruction page perhaps for Xubuntu?
<nmittal> knome.. the weird thing is that even "try ubuntu
<nmittal> didnt work
<drc> Max_: Booting as in installing or booting as in running off the USB?
<knome> P0bailey, thanks :)
<knome> nmittal, weird. which version have you been using then?
<nmittal> i had ubuntu 10.10 64 bit before i dicided to wipe out my machine and install 12.04 Xubuntu :(
<Max_> drc, bootinas in running off the USB? (well having the option to install would be sweet too - is that possible? like an Ubuntu LiveCD except off of a USB?)
<Max_> *booting
<Max_> sorry it's been a long day
<drc> Max_: Yes it's possible, that's how I installed it
<knome> nmittal, yeah, i'm afraid there might have been some driver changes meanwhile... maybe check what your graphics card + ubuntu says in google or so, and see if other people have had problems too and solved them
<nmittal> knome.. i thought so too (bcoz i remember installing 10.10 wasnt easy either).. but alternate install is not graphical to start with ..rt?
<knome> nmittal, yeah, alternate install avoids graphical installer, but it's not a good sign that you can't even use the live cd :/
<nmittal> knome live cd would use the noveau driver.. rt?
<knome> nmittal, i think that's it...
<nmittal> yeah that wont work with my nvidia card
<nmittal> knome, but again thats why i am doing alternate install
<knome> nmittal, yeah. once you get to the error (or, let's hope you don't!), just tell us what it is and we can try to troubleshoot
<nmittal> knome thanks will appreciate that
<knome> np
<nmittal> knome, although looks like its gone further this time
<knome> yeah, let's hope it installs
<nmittal> knome the only difference is that i manually partitioned this time
<knome> mmh, sounds weird though that it would make the system installable
<nmittal> knome, it installed !!!!
<knome> great :) have fun
<nmittal> knome, now how do I install my propreitory NVIDIA driver?
<knome> nmittal, use jockey
<nmittal> knome, before i reboot?
<knome> nmittal, or after
<knome> nmittal, jockey-text if you only get to console at all
<nmittal> knome, whats jockey
<knome> nmittal, otherwise i think it should give you a notification to start the jockey GUI
<nmittal> knome, i am at the last installation screen rt now.. "Installation complete" what should i do now
<knome> nmittal, jockey is the tool to install propietary drivers in ubuntu
<knome> nmittal, try to boot and see what happens - even if the GPU driver fails, you should be able to get to console :)
<nmittal> knome, but the nvidia driver requires that X is not running
<knome> nmittal, jockey will be able to install it, you just need to reboot after that
<nmittal> i see
<nmittal> knome, in absence of nvidia driver all i get is a blinking curser at the top left corner of the screen
<nmittal> and it stays there forever
<knome> nmittal, well, you can of course try to run jockey now, if you can.
<knome> nmittal, when the cursor blinks, try to get to other tty's (ctrl+alt+f2 for example)
<nmittal> knome.. after reboot... its not even loading grub.. sitting at the last step after bios
<knome> :/
<nmittal> knome, "Dell Inc MPT boot ROM successfully installed"
<nmittal> knome,  and no disk activity
<knome> hmh
<knome> nmittal, i had problems with wife's laptop and 12.04, updating bios worked wonders
<nmittal> but why woudl grub not load :-/
<tnorris> anyone know eta on when mirrors will sync to US?
<knome> tnorris, no idea, just have to wait
<tnorris> cool
<knome> IdleOne, he's back ! :)
<nmittal> knome.. what do i do now.. stuck!
<knome> nmittal, hmph. can you boot anything?
<nmittal> knome, no its not doing anything after the bios
<tiopere> hey ther
<tiopere> e
<knome> hullo
<knome> nmittal, weird :/
<knome> nmittal, i have to say i'm out of ideas at this point...
<knome> nmittal, maybe a bios update would definitely help
<Unit193> Was grub for sure installed?
<tiopere> what's wrong?
<nmittal> Unit193, tiopere so the xubuntu 12.04 installation went fine (including installing the grub boot loader) but when i reboot.. i am stuck at the computer start screen and grub is not starting
<nmittal> knome, the bios update i got from Dell is an .exe file!!!
<knome> nmittal, mmh. i think the bios update i used was something similar, just had to "install" that to an usb drive or something..
<nmittal> knome, ok worth a try
<panzon_> hi
<knome> hullo
<panzon_> I updated my nvidia driver and now I can not seen anything I mean... xubuntu starts I can get in with ctrl + alt  F4
<tiopere> My old computer is downloading the new version 12.04.
<tiopere> he's saying "1 hour and 12 minutes left"
<panzon_> but I can not see my old xcfe
<tiopere> Am I getting into a mess?
<tiopere> with that version?
<panzon_> do you know how can I uninstall my invidia driver?
<knome> panzon_, if you used the nvidia-settings too, it will have created Xorg.conf, you should be able to change the driver name there
<panzon_> yes but I don't know the name of the last driver
<knome> tiopere, most installations/upgrades go well
<panzon_> ...
<panzon_> actually I also make an upgrade
<knome> panzon_, iirc, that's nv
<panzon_> I thought that maybe an upgrade should resolve my problem
<panzon_> do you know if exist a form to reinstall all xcfe
<panzon_> or my problem is other?
<tiopere> I hope so, I can not wait to try it
<knome> panzon_, as i said, edit Xorg.conf
<panzon_> but what do I have to write there?
<knome> change the driver to "nv"
<nmittal> knome, Unit193 ,tiopere... so i have manged to get a live session going.. is there a way i can now fix GRUB?
<panzon_> now I have "nvidia"
<knome> panzon_, yeah, that's the propietary driver. nv is the basic 2d driver, nouveau is the 3d open source driver with some acceleration.
<panzon_> and then I should reboot?
<knome> panzon_, yeah
<knome> !grub | nmittal
<ubottu> nmittal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<knome> nmittal, that should give you some insight on how to fix it, *if* it's installed...
<nmittal> knome.. i am going to try the repair option from the installer.. hopefully that'll fix
<knome> nmittal, fingers crossed
<nmittal> yeah.. this is my work machine.. and i cant be offline like this :(
<tiopere> panzon_ I've found that "$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<tiopere> it seems it will restore x.org file
<xubuntu570> hi xubuntu
<knome> hey
<xubuntu570> has anyone had issues upgrading to 12.04 (pkgProblemResolver errors)?
<nmittal> knome/.. that fixed it... so now i have a desktop
<nmittal> knome but jockey-gtk is not running
<knome> nmittal, great! :)
<knome> nmittal, try running jockey-text from a terminal
<nmittal> knome, same error.. Downloading package indexes failed.. please check your network status.. Most drivers will not be available
<nmittal> knome.. but i am online.. can browse yahoo for example
<knome> nmittal, hmm. probably errors in loading the packages
<knome> nmittal, try sudo apt-get update and then retry
<knome> xubuntu570, can you elaborate on the issue, when do you get the error, does it stop you from doing something, what, etc.
<nmittal> knome, ..when i try sudo apt-get update.. it throws a bunch of errors and advises to run apt-get update to fix :).. cyclical
<nmittal> knome.. Ign cdrom://Xubuntu 12.04....
<nmittal> W: Duplicate sources....
<xubuntu570> thanks knome, sure thing: when i do a do-release-upgrade (im on 11.10 atm) it runs through some stuff but eventually drops out with:
<xubuntu570> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:  E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be  caused by held packages.
<knome> nmittal, hmm, comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xubuntu570> ive removed all external ppas
<nmittal> knome www.pastebin.com/XS4upvHi
<knome> xubuntu570, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<nmittal> knome thats all it has..  5 cdrom: lines
<panzon_> tiopere: thank you but now I have no access to the terminal.... I changed many things
<panzon_> I think that I should reinstall everything
<knome> nmittal, huh. :)
<nmittal> knome.. bug?
<xubuntu570> knome, thanks ill give that a try ..
<knome> nmittal, you probably had no internet during installation
<nmittal> knome.. i did
<nmittal> knome.. is this fixable?
<knome> nmittal, well, the installer thought i didn't, i suppose
<knome> nmittal, yeah, just a sec
<knome> nmittal, try this tool: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<knome> nmittal, or enable the repositories via a package manager, like synaptic, if you can run one
<knome> panzon_, after what you have no access to terminal?
<nmittal> knome yeah that did it
<xubuntu570> knome - thanks! looks good -- gonna shut everything else down and continue
<xubuntu570> cheers!
<knome> xubuntu570, good luck :)
<knome> nmittal, great
<nmittal> knome apt-get updating now
<nmittal> knome nvidia driver is next
<nmittal> knome.. wow that was tricky.. thanks a lot
<knome> nmittal, :)
<knome> nmittal, no problem
<xubuntu520> switched from ubuntu 10.04 to xubuntu 12.04 today, totally worth it! \o/
<knome> xubuntu520, good to hear it, enjoy
<tiopere> bad, the installation has failed. It is saying: error fetching files "..... and the file" A lot of errors like this I'm sad
<tiopere> I'll try again tomorrow
<knome> tiopere, can you pastebin the errors?
<knome> right, good luck then :)
<tiopere> sorry, not
<tiopere> they are in other PC
<knome> yeah, np
<tiopere> but if you want I can try it now
<knome> hope you'll get it installed
<knome> sure, i can try to troubleshoot with you :)
<tiopere> i've started the installation again
<tiopere> downloading packages
<tiopere> ok, i've got the same error
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> start from the *first* error, that's most important usually
<tiopere> failed to fetch http//es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/enchant/enchant_1..6.0-7_i386.deb
<tiopere> I will try it in the other PC (I will join there)
<knome> tiopere, a-ha
<tiopere_2> done
<tiopere_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948413/
<knome> tiopere, you are upgrading?
<tiopere_2> yes
<knome> tiopere, okay
<knome> tiopere, run synaptic package manager
<tiopere_2> I've posted screenshoot
<tiopere_2> in imgebin
<knome> tiopere, i suppose i know what the issue is - let's change your archive mirror :)
<tiopere_2> http://imagebin.org/209890
<tiopere_2> synapctic started
<knome> tiopere, now go to settings -> repositories
<tiopere_2> I'm there
<knome> tiopere, there is a setting "download from" along with a dropdown box
<knome> tiopere, select "main server"
<tiopere_2> yeah
<knome> then close the dialog and synaptic
<knome> and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<knome> then retry upgrading
<tiopere_2> sudo stoped with this las line:
<tiopere_2> 90% [Conectando a es.archive.ubuntu.com (150.214.5.135)]
<tiopere_2> now I've more messages
<knome> tiopere, can you pastebin again :)
<slavik262> are other people seeing a white font on a light gray background in GTK apps when using the Albatross theme in today's 12.04 release?
<knome> slavik262, that's possible, albatross isn't really optimized for gtk3 :/
<tiopere_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948443/
<knome> tiopere, did you close synaptic? you should
<slavik262> knome: is there any currently known fix? I'm encountering the similar issues to this: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5118/screenshot0419201207002.png
<knome> slavik262, no, not really except "use another theme"
<tiopere_2> ah, ah, nope, sorry
<knome> tiopere, np :)
<slavik262> knome: but I like that one :P Is there anywhere I should submit a ticket to try to resolve the issue?
<knome> slavik262, unfortunately, it's known
<knome> slavik262, a gtk3 update will probably hit precise via some SRU
<knome> slavik262, well, maybe not even "probably", but maybe, we're working on it
<slavik262> thanks much
<knome> slavik262, portning greybird to work with gtk3 was more work we expected
<knome> slavik262, np
<knome> slavik262, follow  https://github.com/shimmerproject/Albatross
<knome> slavik262, and you'll get the latest updates directly
<slavik262> excellent. Thanks again
<knome> no problem :)
<knome> tiopere, now that you closed synaptic, how does it look?
<tiopere_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948456/
<tiopere_2> fewer errors than before
<knome> tiopere, okay, now press alt+f2
<knome> tiopere, and run 'gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list'
<tiopere_2> done
<knome> tiopere, in the file comment out the lines with urls with es.archive...
<knome> tiopere, commenting works by adding a # in the beginning of a lint
<knome> *line
<knome> then, save the file
<knome> and run 'sudo apt-get update' again
<tiopere_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948483/
<tiopere_2> the original file
<knome> tiopere, yeah, comment lines 36 and 37
<knome> tiopere, ...and 26-29
<knome> tiopere, oh no, this is the ORIGINAL original file :)
<tiopere_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948485/
<tiopere_2> the modified one
<tiopere_2> seems correct to you now?
<knome> actually not :/
<knome> seems like the change you did in synaptic didn't take effect
<knome> just a sec
<tiopere_2> http://imagebin.org/209900
<knome> tiopere, take a backup of your sources.list to be sure, then replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/948496/
<knome> tiopere, yeah, but that didn't for some reason work :/
<knome> tiopere, should be more like the paste
<knome> you can alternatively
<knome> replace es.archive.ubuntu.com with archive.ubuntu.com
<knome> that works too :)
<tiopere_2> sorry mate, I can't modify the file
<tiopere_2> no permission
<knome> did you run mousepad with gksudo ?
<knome> alt+f2 -> gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<knome> it will ask your password to give you the permissions to edit the file
<tiopere_2> I run
<knome> ? :)
<tiopere_2> gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiopere_2> it ask me for a password
<tiopere_2> I gave it
<tiopere_2> I can see the file source.list
<tiopere_2> but I don't know how I can edit it
<knome> weird...
<knome> open a terminal and un
<knome> *run
<knome> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<knome> tiopere, to save, ctrl+o, to exit, ctrl+x :)
<Britzel_> Hi. Just installed 12.04 on a Lenovo T500. I am *a*m*a*z*e*d*! Everything runs out of the box. Great job!
<tiopere_2> I'm in
<knome> Britzel_, thanks :)
<knome> tiopere, now, replace anything with es.archive.ubuntu.com with archive.ubuntu.com
<tiopere_2> ok, I'm going
<knome> tiopere, after you've done that, press alt+o (the letter o) and hit enter :)
<tiopere_2> I think it is modified
<knome> okay
<knome> did you save with ctrl+o? :)
<tiopere_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948524/
<knome> yes, that looks right!
<knome> now run 'sudo apt-get update'
<knome> brb
<tiopere_2> brb ????
<tiopere_2> running
<knome> "be right back", and here i am :)
<tiopere_2> :)
<tiopere_2> sorry
<knome> np
<tiopere_2> I am a newbie
<tiopere_2> sorry
<knome> no problem at all
<knome> we all have to start somewhere
<tiopere_2> done
<tiopere_2> no errors
<knome> great!
<knome> now try retrying the upgrading to 12.04
<tiopere_2> ok
<tiopere_2> running
<knome> i'll be lurking here for a while more at least, so if it works or errors arise... just shout out :)
<tiopere_2> 18 minutews left (it says)
#xubuntu 2012-04-27
<knome> tiopere_2, it worked ? :)
<tiopere_2> it still running
<knome> okay :)
<tiopere_2> 7 minutes left
<tiopere_2> slow internet velocity
<drc> ah...must be using the patented M$ Time Counting algorhythm
<knome> happens to the best of us sometimes :)
<tiopere_2> instaling upgrades
<knome> tiopere_2, great :)
<tiopere_2> mate, I think we (you) fixed the error
<tiopere_2> next time I think I'll install from CD, not doing an upgrade cause it takes a long
<tiopere_2> now I'm going to bed
<tiopere_2> I own you a pair of beers
<knome> tiopere_2, hehe, np, enjoy! :)
 * knome has had a "few" beers today already
<malv> xfce meeds a better "mouse" icon
<malv> 3 people have already asked me what that icon is supposed to be
<tiopere_2> yeah, next day you tell me how to make your work online games (for children)
<tiopere_2> install the flashplayer and so
<knome> malv, the xubuntu logo?
<malv> the start button logo
<tiopere_2> with that I think I can force my children to go xubuntu and to left windows
<malv> doesn't really look like a mouse
<tiopere_2> it's my dream
<knome> malv, mmhm, well, the logo done 2 years ago... some people thought that was a rat too
<knome> malv, so i don't know what there is to do :)
<tiopere_2> ok folks, thanks for all, see you soon
<knome> malv, proposals welcome at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel ;)
<knome> tiopere_2, np! have fun! :)
<tiopere_2> tkns
<tiopere_2> bye
<malv> i will write a 3 page angry rant
<knome> malv, please don't...
<malv> is it the xfce logo or the xubuntu logo?
<knome> malv, but constructive criticism is welcome
<knome> malv, it's *based* on the xfce logo, but that is the xubuntu logo
<malv> should be a circle of mice
<knome> hmm.
<knome> well, as i said, proposals are welcome
<ochosi> malv: a circle of mice in 16x16px? :)
<malv> use the pixels sparingly
<knome> malv, proposals are welcome... :)=
<DinoMuffin> So does anyone know what happened to all the appearance styles? There seems to be half as many in 12.04
<knome> DinoMuffin, we did some cleanup
<DinoMuffin> oh
<knome> DinoMuffin, you can re-enable the styles by installing xfce4-themes or so
<DinoMuffin> are they still compatible if i re install them?
<knome> well
<DinoMuffin> oh ok
<knome> they won't work too well with gtk3
<malv> how does xubuntu compare to the xfce version of mint?
<knome> DinoMuffin, only greybird (the default) will work *well* with gtk3 apps :)
<DinoMuffin> ok, thanks :)
<knome> np
<knome> malv, no idea
<knome> malv, haven't followed what linux mint does
<drc> malv: LM is light and green while Xubuntu is dark and grey
 * knome giggles
 * drc tells only the truth
<drc> They are both debian based (directly or once removed).
<knome> ...and nothing but the truth
<drc> They both have software centers/managers.
<drc> They are both based off XFCE 4.8.
<drc> There are only a few minor differences in the default apps.
<drc> The major difference that I can see is that LM claim(ed) that LMDE was a rolling release, and then found their users we whinning about "breakages" so the stopped that.
<knome> probably.
<knome> otoh, they are probably *really* different from each other :)
<jdtm_> why dosen't thunar let you mark files as executable in the properties window =[
<knome> not yet implemented...
<knome> 'chmod +x file' though, not too hard
 * drc wonders if knome can tell he once had great hopes for LMDE-XFCE ?
<jdtm_> just did chmod -x and it still complains that it isnt marked as executable
<knome> jdtm_, PLUS (+) x
<jdtm_> ....*facepalm*
<jdtm_> dat feel
<drc> barkeep, next round is on jdtm :)
<Killuacba> Hi, can anyone helpme whit a doubt?.... its true that i cant install linux on my laptop cause ive Ati Radeon GPU?
<knome> and i thought *I* was the one who was drunk
<knome> Killuacba, yup!
<knome> Killuacba, you should search "your GPU" + linuf in google first, though
<Killuacba> sht T_T... i really wanna to try ubuntu xD
<knome> Killuacba, to see if the 3d support is available :)
<knome> Killuacba, the easy way is to test if the xubuntu live cd works with your pc :)
<Killuacba> im so newbie... and i wanna to try to get more performance for my old lap xD
<knome> Killuacba, if that works, you'll be fine
<Killuacba> live works.... but when i try to instal... crashed (freezes)
<Killuacba> ill try whit the windows instaler and the cd
<knome> Killuacba, weird
<knome> Killuacba, wubi will install xubuntu *inside* your windows
<Killuacba> yes, thats why i download the cd
<knome> Killuacba, so that's not a permanent choice, but a good test nevertheless
<Killuacba> and when is intalling... freezes
<Killuacba> the lap stop all work... not read HDD even cd-rom
<k_sze> It appears that my box restarted itself last night. It couldn't have been a software update because it wasn't even connected to the Internet at that time. Which log is the likely place to contain the reason of the restart?
<xubuntu580> what are min requirements for xubuntu 12.4
<knome> xubuntu580, with 512MB ram, you'll be rather fine
<xubuntu580> will 950 mhz processor work
<knome> xubuntu580, probably, but RAM decides the most
<xubuntu580> i have 512mb
<knome> xubuntu580, should be okay
<ChildBurn> alguien habla español?
<holstein> ChildBurn: /join #xubuntu-es :)
<ChildBurn> thanks holstein
<holstein> ChildBurn: anytime :)
<ChildBurn> somebody know  about this problem that I have with a repository
<holstein> ChildBurn: which.. is it a PPA
<ChildBurn> apt-get update shows me this :    W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexmurray/indicator-sensors/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ChildBurn> yes it's a ppa
<holstein> ChildBurn: could be a dead PPA..i would contact the maintainer
<holstein> i would try using purge ppa to get back to "normal"
<ChildBurn> i tried to put a ppa that works in 11.10 but in 12.04 it appears it doesnt work
<ChildBurn> my english is bad sorry ^^
<holstein> ChildBurn: it doesnt have to... you'll need to ask the maintaner for 12.04 support.. or just grab the .deb's out and try them
<ChildBurn> what command exactly do i have to use to purge ppa
<ChildBurn> sudo purge ppa only?
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-use-launchpad-ppa-add-remove.html
<holstein> sudo ppa-purge ppa:someppa/ppa
<ChildBurn> thanks holstein i'll watch that
<ChildBurn> it appears that work.. thanks holstein
<ChildBurn> ppa-purge script doesn't work
<holstein> you might need to install ppa-purge
<ChildBurn> in others ppa's that work but in this it doesnt work
<ChildBurn> yes i installed it
<holstein> without seeing some error messages.. i dont know what the issue is
<holstein> but if its working, its working... enjoy!
<ChildBurn> but --remove works.. thank you very much holstein
<ChildBurn> now all's right
<ChildBurn> again sorry my bad english ^
<ChildBurn> ^^
<holstein> ChildBurn: no worries
<ChildBurn> well i'm leaving, thank you very mucho for the help..
<ChildBurn> much, sorry
<ChildBurn> i never used IRC it's great
<xubuntu795> greeting,,,I am on xubuntu 1204 release running live, install minitube, installed ok however, I do not have video in many tubes.. can anyone help?
<holstein> i would try the chrome browser
<holstein> or another browser in general... if some videos play and others dont, maybe its a problem with the content
<xubuntu795> I don't think it is content, cos they can play in some other distros on the same tubes
<holstein> cool.. its likely a flash issue anyways
<f0x> how do i setup default master channel of sound mixer in 12.04
<f0x> because if i press increase volume it increases hdmi
<n2diy_> was 12.04 released?
<Unit193> Yeah.
<redact3d> anyone with compiz installed and the magic_lamp minimize animation that no longer works?
<redact3d> after 12.04
<ronsonol> What is the means to upgrade from 12.04 beta to 12.04 final and keep previous software selections intact?
<ronsonol> I was thinking there was an option from the install disc, but not seeing it immediately.
<Optichip> lots of crash reports today?
<Artemis3> just this while i try to upgrade 11.10 into 12.04: 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle.'
<Artemis3> perhaps its better to stay with 11.10 a while...
<Optichip> I've had about 10 crashes today
<Optichip> but it's been running pretty good since upgrading driver and installing a few apps that have probably fixed a few issues.
<Artemis3> hmm
<Optichip> looking sweet now though :)
<Artemis3> how are these new shortcuts?
<Optichip> http://i.imgur.com/pDbef.jpg
<Artemis3> oh lol
<Artemis3> so macosish did you used compiz with the expose thing? ;)
<Optichip> cairo dock
<Artemis3> im happy with a single (fat) vertical panel and the few shortcuts i need
<Wizard> hi
<Marzata> in 12.04 keyboard layouts somehow are broken or?
<astraljava> Marzata: What makes you say that?
<astraljava> This close to release, you can be fairly certain that if we knew about it, but didn't have time to fix it, it'd be mentioned in the Release Notes.
<Unit193> The default keybinds changed, there was something in the notes about it too.
<Marzata> just installed clean 12.04. Added keyboard layouts to the panel. All seems ok like 11.10. But I can't switch the layouts.
<astraljava> Hmm... interesting. I'm in the middle of something here, but I can fire up a session in Parallels in about 20 minutes. Let me get back to you on that.
<astraljava> Marzata: Well, I just added another layout, and then added the plugin to the panel, and clicking on the flag changes between them. How is it behaving on you?
<Marzata> huh
<Marzata> it does not respond on clicking
<Marzata> astraljava: in this in 12.04?
<astraljava> Yes.
<Marzata> it is not clickable here
<Marzata> also when use the button Left Win - same
<astraljava> Marzata: Can you take a screenshot of the Properties. please?
<Marzata> yes, but properties work only once, on the 2nd attempt they are disabled.
<Marzata> astraljava: can you receive it?
<astraljava> No, please imagebin it.
<Marzata> astraljava: http://imagebin.org/209948
<Wizard> Do you know how long will 10.04 be supported?
<astraljava> Desktop 3 years, server 5.
<astraljava> Oh, sorry, Xubuntu? I'm not sure.
<astraljava> Marzata: Well, I have it almost exactly like you, only difference is the layouts used, and it works for me.
<astraljava> I will have to dig up some more info later on how to triage that particular problem.
<Marzata> ok thanks
<Wizard> astraljava, thanks
<astraljava> Wizard: http://xubuntu.org/news/10-04-release/ doesn't say either.
<Wizard> I just don't want to update my laptop at work
<astraljava> Wizard: Well most of the archive packages get updates another year still. Some for three (if they fall under the server package set), but not sure about the Xubuntu-only related.
<xubuntu357> ciao a tutti
<bepebe> is there a network proxy gui, like the one in ubuntu. I have set /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/wgetrc with my proxy settings manually, but cannot seem to download Additional Drivers
<Marzata> ntp install craches from the menu
<dkrotx> bepebe, maybe add *_proxy in /etc/environment to make 'em system-wide?
<bepebe> dkrotx, what do you exactly mean *_proxy, I am in /etc/enviroment now, what should I be typing?
<dkrotx> http_proxy=...; just like as in wgetrc
<bepebe> its blank at the moment, so I'll just add ftp_proxy, http_proxy and https_proxy and that should work ?
<dkrotx> bepebe, just try it. I never did this way since I use no proxy. BTW, you have to reboot/reinit after that.
<bepebe> cheers dkrotx, will give it a try, much appreciated.
<bepebe> dkrotx, seems to be working, ever so slowly (no doubt due to the newest release) thank you ever so much!
<DarMar79> Can someone help with adding folders to panels in xubuntu 12.04? how can i do that :)
<DarMar79> for example my downloads folder
<Sysi> add launcher for file manager, edit it to have directory you want as working directory, or "thunar /path/to/" as executed command
<DarMar79> ok,thanks ;)
<DarMar79> Yeah! works great...thanks again :)
<Alan> Ok, so this is weird... there's a python-distribute-doc but no python-distribute?
<Shayan> hi
<Shayan> i need some help
<Alan> or, is python-setuptools now using distribute instead because they're API compatible?
<Shayan> how do i install software from tar.gz
<Shayan> http://www.ptcl.com.pk/uploads/linux%20SW.zip
<Shayan> this is what i am trying to install
<Shayan> how do i install it
<Shayan> ???
<Shayan> is anyone here?
<Shayan> Y U NO RESPOND
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Shayan> please help
<Shayan> ok
<Shayan> thanks
<Shayan> http://www.ptcl.com.pk/uploads/linux%20SW.zip
<Shayan> here's the link try it on your own pc
<knome> Shayan, please refer to the install guide in the package
<Alan> what knome said
<Alan> there's a file in there with a name that starts "install user guide"
<Shayan> knome:the instal guide doesn't work i tried it that's why i am here
<Shayan> when i run it nothing happens
<astraljava> Maybe you should talk to the authors of that software and let them know why their instructions fail?
<Shayan> ok i will try but thier CHINESE
<xubuntu976> Hi can anyone tell me why xubuntu 12.04 LTS (according to the website) only has 3 years support while ubuntu 12.04 has 5 years?
<v1Ns> hi, as  kbdleds  made it  to 12.04  ?
<v1Ns> im searching for it
<astraljava> xubuntu976: Because it's totally community-supported. We don't have enough manpower to do what Ubuntu does.
<astraljava> v1Ns: Doesn't look like it.
<v1Ns> :(
<v1Ns> it  takes  300mb of  libs  to compile it...
<v1Ns> i have  a wireless KB  with  no  leds on it..
<v1Ns> oh well
 * v1Ns is out
<bepebe> do you get leds on a wireless kb ?
<v1Ns> i dont think so
<v1Ns> would eat the battery
<bepebe> yeah
<bepebe> my receiver has the leds on it
<v1Ns> dont start  that
<v1Ns> i dont
<bepebe> ^__^
<v1Ns> ciao
<Marzata> any help to make xkb keyboard plugin work?
<Marzata> I just installed it on VB and it worked. But on my thinkpad laptop simply doesn't work.
<Marzata> I did reinstall it even.
<nishttal2> Hi everyone.. i just installed Xubuntu 12.04, I have 3 monitors.. only one of them has the tray.. ther other two seem greyed out and have the same desktop icons as the first one
<nishttal2> how can i fix this?
<Wizard> Tray?
<nishttal2> i mean.. the top bar
<nishttal2> where i can drop launchers .. i guess its called panel?
<Wizard> Ah, ok. Strange.. Is the bottom panel visible?
<nishttal2> actually.. i dont see a bottom in any of my 3 monitors
<Wizard> Ah, maybe 12.04 doesn't have bottom panel anymore.
<astraljava> nishttal2: Maybe install arandr or grandr, and have a go with that? Multi-monitor setups can be tricky.
<nishttal2> you know what.. if i hover over the bottom.. a mac os like tray pops up
<astraljava> nishttal2: Yeah, that's the dock.
<nishttal2> but only on the 1st monitor (which has a top panel)... nothing on the other 2 monitors
<Wizard> That's a bottom panel. That is default. Go to panel options and select "strech to other displays" or something like this.
<nishttal2> so I have 2 X-screens setup.. Screen 0 is the 1st monitor and Screen 1 has twinview over the other 2 monitors
<nishttal2> how can I make Screen 1 the primary for Xubuntu
<donavan01> can anyone tell me how I apply themes I can download from xfce-look.org?  the has nothing in it and i can find a how to on the site
<nishttal2> astraljava, Wizard there is something wrong with the window manager as well.. please see the http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ljj0yc&s=6
<nishttal2> and http://i46.tinypic.com/2jaf984.png for the 2nd screen
<nishttal2> notice how the title is blurry on the 1st one
<Wizard> donavan01, You move theme direcotry (containing gtkrc file) to ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<Wizard> nishttal2, I suggest using twin view for all monitors.
<donavan01> Wizard thank you ... i figured it was easy but I didnt know what to do
<Wizard> You are welcome, donavan01.
<nishttal2> Wizard, i had the same setup with Ubuntu 10.10 and I used it for 2+yrs
<Wizard> Hmm.
<nishttal2> Wizard, used to that now
<frombenny> why a shortcut Super+T for the Terminal instead of Ctrl+Alt+T in Ubuntu or Lubuntu ? Super+T in Unity is for trash !
<donavan01> is there a way to copy files from within thunar without having to open it with SUDO
<forestpiskie> donavan01: if you're using it to move root owned things then it needs root rights, shouldn't need root rights other than that and if you're opening a gui app with root better to use gksudo I believe
<donavan01> well im just trying to move a theme into the /usr/share/themes directory but its having none of that
<forestpiskie> gksudo thunar then or do it from a terminal
<Wizard> Yes, donavan01, but you can put that in ~/.themes
<Wizard> Which I do.
<donavan01> by ~/ what do you mean ... my home directory?
<forestpiskie> yea
<Wizard> Yes, donavan01.
<donavan01> ok thats what I thought
<Wizard> nishttal2, Did you use xfce on Ubuntu 10.10 with that setup?
<Wizard> Seems not. :)
<forestpiskie> :)
<donavan01> so uhmm I dont have  ~/.themes
<frombenny> Ctrl+H to see hidden folders
<Wizard> donavan01, If you don't have it - create it :)
<donavan01> yeah I told it to show hidden
<donavan01> wizard didnt know if that would work
<Wizard> Why so?
<donavan01> just didnt know ... still a noob in linux wasnt sure if it would look there without me telling it
<nmittal> Wizard, no i was using whatever Ubuntu 10.10 came with.. this is the first time I am trying Xubuntu.. bcoz i dont like Unity or Gnome3
<nmittal> Wizard, is there no way to make Screen 1 as primary and not Screen 0
<Wizard> I understand. XFCE may have problems with xinerama.
<Wizard> I don't know how to set main screen, maybe grandr has such option.
<Wizard> I'm gonna check.
<nmittal> could i use something other than XFCE on Xubuntu
<nmittal> or does it then defeat the purpose
<nmittal> Unable to locate package grandr
<holstein> you can install whatever desktop you want in ubuntu
<koegs> i prefer arandr
 * holstein +1 for arandr
<forestpiskie> I thought there was Wizard - got 2 monitors here
<forestpiskie> +1 from me too
<nmittal> when i start arandr it just shows me the current xscreen.. my 3rd monitor runs a different xscreen
<dkrotx> nmittal, I had the same problem with my Nvidia card; Even if I select "Make Primary" in Nvidia Server Setting, it just had no sence. Then I detached display I want to make *secondary*, restarted X, attached it back and restarted X server again. And now it's fine.
<Wizard> I also have 2 monitors
<nmittal> Wizard, i have 4
<nmittal> Wizard, 3
<Wizard> LOL
<dkrotx> )
<holstein> Myrtti: maybe take a minute to explore arandr.. make sure you look under the menu options
<Wizard> Ok, I have to go home. See you :)
<Wizard> And I agree, arandr is better, thanks holstein
<Myrtti> holstein: huhwhat?
<nmittal> holstein, there is nothing that looks relevant under the menu options
<nmittal> Wizard, thanks for your help.. later
<nmittal> dkrotx, detach?? unplug?
<holstein> Myrtti: that was a typo pinging you... sorry :)
<dkrotx> nmittal, yea, unplug )
<nmittal> dkrotx, ok worth a try
<nmittal> dkrotx, do you use compiz at all?
<koegs> nmittal: what graphics-card are u using?
<holstein> nmittal: under "outputs", if you dont see the graphics card outputs there, you might explore 3rd party drivers and/or other kernel versions
<nmittal> koegs, Nvidia quadro 420
<dkrotx> nmittal, afaik - no.
<koegs> nmittal: did you use nvidia-settings for configuration?
<nmittal> koegs, yes
<koegs> should be some option in the nvidia-settings, i think
<nmittal> koegs, so I have 2 X-screens setup.. Screen 0 is the 1st monitor and Screen 1 has twinview over the other 2 monitors
<koegs> why 2 X?
<nmittal> i want 4 desktops/workspaces on 1 screen and 1 on the other
<nmittal> thats how i've always had it setup on ubuntu 10.10
<koegs> hm, ok, got no clue
<acalbaza> i've update to 12.04 lts, do i need to do anything special to update xfce?
<drc> acalbaza: assuming you had xubuntu/xfce installed before...no.
<acalbaza> drc: thanks
<drc> acalbaza: For what it's worth, XFCE 4.10 is/was (?) due to be released tomorrow :)
<acalbaza> drc: so i should look to update the xfce pacakge tomorrow
<drc> I wouldn't
<acalbaza> no?
<baizon> is it really tomorrow?
<drc> I doubt seriously that the Xubuntu team will have even a ppa ready that quickly.
<acalbaza> ahh
<baizon> drc: there is a ppa already :D
<drc> http://www.xfce.org/ says "...final 4.10 release which is set to be pushed out to the world on April 28th, 2012."
<Alan> is it possible to actually make use of gnome-keyring-daemon properly in Xubuntu?  you don't get any of the nice things that GNOME seems to get from it, and i notice in auth.log you get "couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<baizon> drc: yes indeed just saw it
<drc> baizon: a ppa, huh?
<Mike-Linux-NL> Hello everyone :)
<baizon> drc: https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<baizon> its currently pre2
<Mike-Linux-NL> I installed Xubuntu 12.04 LTS yesterday, and i must say i am pleased! i finally have a desktop enviroment so i can escape Unity and Gnome3 Shell
<baizon> but i would recommend this one
<baizon> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<baizon> nice to hear Mike-Linux-NL :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> i do have a small problem tho
<Mike-Linux-NL> i installed rhytmbox as my default audio player, and when i use my laptops hotkeys to change or mute volume, the animation works, but the volume wont change
<Mike-Linux-NL> same in vlc and totem, wich i also installed...
<Mike-Linux-NL> i know the hotkeys work. but the volume control underneath is not working... only with the mouse...
<baizon> did it work wirk xubuntu 11.10?
<baizon> with*
<drc> Mike-Linux-NL: Check to see if xfce4-volumed is installed
<r3dl0c> Has anyone seen problems with users who are authenticated through winbind not being able to access the root window?
<Mike-Linux-NL> drc: its installed....
<Mike-Linux-NL> heres a screenie of my desktop: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4260461/Screenshots/Xubuntu-Precise.jpg
<Mike-Linux-NL> xubuntu with ambiance and made it look like gnome2 :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> i even was able to flip my webcam using a script for libv4l, and that works... now the volume control buttons need to be fixed
<baizon> is it cairo dock?
<drc> I was going to say, that looks like gnome2 :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> no, docky
<baizon> ok
<Mike-Linux-NL> ]yerah well, i dont like the default xfce look.... they should have made it with ambiance and radiance by default to blend in the ubuntu family
<baizon> Mike-Linux-NL: i agree with that :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> so i uninstalled most xfce apps, and replaced them with the gnome and kde apps i use
<drc> heavens NO!
<Mike-Linux-NL> i use xfce as a the base to drive my apps
<drc> I don't understand why use xubuntu if you totally change the look and apps, that's just ubuntu?
<Mike-Linux-NL> so i dont neeed to use unity or gnome3 shell that is forced down our throats...
<Mike-Linux-NL> now i run xfce and it looks and feels like the gnome2 that i always use
<bepebe> Mike-Linux-NL, what theme you got, looks a hash-up of a couple?
<Mike-Linux-NL> its ambiance
<drc> So...why not use MATE?
<Mike-Linux-NL> cause MATE is not complete and immature for now
<Mike-Linux-NL> i also tried cinnamon
<drc> ok
<baizon> cinnamon is windows 7 like
<baizon> not gnome 2
<dekkz> looks more like a mish mash which always gives problems
<Mike-Linux-NL> yeah but yoy have a regular menu
<Mike-Linux-NL> i HATE dash
<Mike-Linux-NL> my laptop is not a tablet!
<drc> Mike-Linux-NL: Have you looked at SalixOS with MATE?
<baizon> tablet = gnome shell
<baizon> i like unity :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> what ubuntu is doing with unity and Gnome3 is what windows is doing with windows 8
<Mike-Linux-NL> i was so NOT looking forward to the 12.04 release...
<Mike-Linux-NL> cause it means i have to use it.. and thats why i tried out Xubuntu and altered it to my needs
<koegs> guys, #xubuntu-offtopic does exist :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> btw, is there a possibillity to install unity-greeter without the 128mb of extra dependancies?
<bepebe> Mike-Linux-NL, was it a gtk theme or an xfce theme
<Mike-Linux-NL> well, at first i tried a ppa. but it messed up the look of gnome apps like nautilus. white text on white background. then i found a gtk/xfce theme with support for xfwm on gnome look. so installed that, and then i installed the light-themes package from the repo. now it works like a charm. i can give you the tar.gz file for the theme?
<Mike-Linux-NL> this is the theme i used: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4260461/141027-Ubuntu%20Ambiance%20for%20XFCE.tar.gz
<Mike-Linux-NL> install thaat first, then the light-themes package from the ubuntu repository and then add the faenza ppa if you want...
<autif> This seems to be new in precise - I am installing using sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2-dev, then I get a dependency error, The following packages have unmet dependencies: libsdl-image1.2-dev : Depends: libjpeg-dev, Depends: libtiff4-dev but it is not going to be installed. I have done apt-get clean all && apt-get update - What now?
<Mike-Linux-NL> no one knows how to fix my sound control?
<autif> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think i should submit it as a bug
<Mike-Linux-NL> i am checking the pulse packages and here is something that i notice...
<Mike-Linux-NL> there are 2 packeges who are similar
<Mike-Linux-NL> indicator-sound  and indicator-sound-gtk
<Mike-Linux-NL> could it be that it is operating the indicator-sound but NOT the indicator-sound-gtk ?
<Mike-Linux-NL_> ok, i logged off, and back on, and now the volume control is working again. Is there a log file i could check to see what made it crash?
<Mike-Linux-NL_> test
<autif> may be in /var/log/syslog
<Mike-Linux-NL> thank you :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> i was checking /var/log/messages first, but it didnt exist
<autif> also /var/log/dmesg.0 is the last kernel log - so it will have all kernel messages form the previous boot
<Tyler> Hello. Can I ask for some help, please?
<Wizard> Hi Tyler, do not ask to ask, just ask. :)
<nmittal> ok i am replacing my Nvidia card with a kickass AMD card (far too many issues with nvidia+linux)...
<nmittal> question.. should i look forward to a decent multimonitor setup with xubunutu or try unity or gnome3?
<nmittal> i dont like unity or gnome3.. but do need multimonitors to work properly
<Mike-Linux-NL> nmittal: i found this: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/12/how-to-dual-monitor-setup-on-xfce.html
<nmittal> Mike-Linux-NL, thanks
<Mike-Linux-NL> i would stick to Nvidia tho.
<Mike-Linux-NL> install the nvidia-settings, so you can use Xinerama
<Mike-Linux-NL> combine two screens to 1 desktop
<Mike-Linux-NL> yet you can fullscreen an app on each screen seperatly
<Mike-Linux-NL> as far as i know ati does not support that feature?
<donavan01> Is there some sort of theme manager that will take care of downloading and installing themes from some repo or am i stuck going through a long list one by one hoping they work when installed and then trying to find all the different icon packs... I get that the whole its better for customizing but its also a pain
<Mike-Linux-NL> donavan01: there is no theme changer app available. i think there was before, but i couldnt find one now either. only thing to do is downloading the tar.gz theme files and extract them into .themes into your home directory or as root (system wide) in /usr/share/themes
<Mike-Linux-NL> its too bad tho, that after all these years there still isnt a "drag&drop" feature in XFCE like there was on regular gnome
<Alan> xubuntu's gnome-keyring handling is so broken :|
<donavan01> Mike-Linux-NL .... pitty ... you would think that with all the developers out there someone would realize its a giant pain doing it this way and eiher make something like a code repo for themes
<dekkz> developers dont care about themes
<donavan01> some do
<dekkz> no users do
<Mike-Linux-NL> donavan01: well i think its because XFCE is not a popular desktop enviroment, so nobody cared. However, Since XFCE is a very good choice to avoid Unity and gnome3 shell, i hope its going to change
<Wizard> I am a developer and I care about themes
<Wizard> Default xubuntu theme is really nice and I like it :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> Well Wizard , make the theme changer app! :)
<donavan01> thank you wizard for making my point :)
<Wizard> Hmm.. If xubuntu-look.org has some api.. why not?
<Sysi> there's some theme changer app in existance, but I think it's abit bugsy
<Mike-Linux-NL> in the meantime, here's a wiki how to change/install themes in XFCE: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<Sysi> it's available in xfce-look.org
<Mike-Linux-NL> Wizard: KDE does that already? they implemented kde-look.org in thier theme changer
<Mike-Linux-NL> so you can download wallpapers, color schemes and themes from the desktop itself
<Wizard> Ah, right.
<Wizard> It's a very nice feature for virus downloading :)
<donavan01> thats a nice touch on KDE's part
<Sysi> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/?content=149647
<Wizard> what an awfull theme :D
<Mike-Linux-NL> the app could be usefull tho
<Sysi> I could use more grey/white theme.. if I found one as bugfree one as greybird
<Mike-Linux-NL> can somebody make a deb out of it?
<tuples_> running the upgrade now, can someone make my internet connection faster? :p
<donavan01> tuples
<donavan01> woops
 * Wizard casts turn to dust on tuples' connection.
<Sysi> clean install takes like half an hour, quick setting up and good to go :P
<donavan01> we will all think real hard about your connection maybe it will make it seem faster for you
<donavan01> sysi ... nice find Im going to give it a go
<Sysi> you know why geeks drink so much coffee right? :P
<Mike-Linux-NL> i had 3 mugs of coffee in the past hours...
<Mike-Linux-NL> now i had too much
<Mike-Linux-NL> lol
<Sysi> now I shall download 12.04 and maybe enlarge my root partition
<donavan01> you know I think I might be the only geek out there that doesnt like coffee
<Sysi> energy drinks?
<Mike-Linux-NL> donavan01: you probably sleep a lot then :P
<Wizard> I don't drink coffee and energy drinks.
<Wizard> And definitely I'm a geek.
<Sysi> (oh, we're going offtopic)
<Sysi> cdimage.ubuntu.com feels still slow, torrent ♥
<INF_Rhys> Hi there!
<caencel> hello
<caencel> i'm installing Xubuntu, while completes the installation i decided to give it a try here, pretty good so far, but the wizard's composition shadow left a gray background, that somehow broken the look of the wizard
<caencel> you aren't quite chatty, right?
<caencel> oh well, the average support i guess, the wizard just finished so i'm leaving, have a good day
<drc> Interesting...hibernation is disabled by default in 12.04?
<Alan> HELL YES! I tamed the gnome-keyring-daemon beast!
<Cogito> Why hibernation was disable in all buntus?
<forestpiskie> drc: yea that's right
<forestpiskie> Cogito: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [High,Fix released]
<drc> Alan: And you <are> going to share...right?
<Cogito> thanks
<Alan> drc: https://gist.github.com/2510667
<Alan> basically, I wrote a wrapper script that acts like things like ssh-agent and dbus-launch, and then put it at the appropriate place in the Xsession.d, which builds the command to start the X session
<drc> danke
<Alan> it needs to be "inside" the dbus session and "inside" the ssh-agent (which you could probably disable since you don't need it any more)
<Alan> TIL that Xsession.d just builds a command line back-to-front before executing it
<Alan> I couldn't find a cleaner way to do it, unfortunately :(
<Alan> but at least now i have gnome-keyring-daemon with a working login.keyring
<Alan> and also with g-k-d asking for and storing SSH key passwords for the duration of the session
<Kingsy> anyone having problems upgrading my package manager says "I need to check my internet connection" haha wtf? I am on irc on the same box
<jarnos> My xfce session/desktop is corrupted. How do you reset it?
<Sysi> rm -rf ~
<Sysi> whoops nononono
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<Sysi> kids, that's why you shouldn't use -f
<jarnos> Sysi, ok thanks, I'll try.
<dekkz> kingsy: was getting that yesterday just assumed servers were getting hammered
<donavan01> I need some help ... I have been chasing down a network issues for the past few days... I finally found out that it was the mtu size and after manually changing it through ifconfig I have no most issues ... however it does not stay resident and it also is not linked to the ssid but linked to the wlan0 so even if I made it resident for wlan0 it would just mess up the other connection I use... I tried editing it in the network 
<Kingsy> anyone else getting that?
<donavan01> getting what?
<Kingsy> oh sorry I will repeat my question
<Kingsy> anyone having problems upgrading my package manager says "I need to check my internet connection" haha wtf? I am on irc on the same box
<Pici> Kingsy: choose a different mirror
<donavan01> yeah ... the servers are getting banged hardcore today with the upgrade to 12.04
<Kingsy> ah ok .. so just wait..
<Kingsy> Pici: where can I choose the mirrors?
<Pici> Kingsy: I'm not sure which tool in xubuntu does it.
<Kingsy> is it not just a case of editing a file?
<forestpiskie> Kingsy: run software-properties-gtk
<forestpiskie> choose a new server from the list - or let it search for the best one - you'll be asked for password
<forestpiskie> though I suspect most will be slow atm
<magarwal> whwn i choose compiz as the window manager through Compiz Fusion icon, under ubuntu 12.04 , all window freezes
<knome> magarwal, ubuntu or xubuntu ?
<magarwal> knome, xubuntu
<Unit193> Never used it, but "debtorrent" may actually be faster. :P
<knome> magarwal, xubuntu and compiz are not officiall supported
<magarwal> knome, so there is no way we can use compiz with xubuntu
<knome> magarwal, i'm not saying that, but we're not officially supporting it (thus it means the developer team is not actively testing it either, or asking to test it)
<knome> magarwal, there are many tutorials online for that, but i'm not sure if there is any for precise yet
<magarwal> knome, ok
<magarwal> knome, i am able o get windows movement work, allowing move window from ccsm, but not able to rotate desktop (rotate cube), any suggestions
<knome> magarwal, i don't know compiz at all
<magarwal> knome, thanks
<Kingsy> how do you guys generally upgrade anyways? using the manager? or fresh?
<knome> Kingsy, if a fresh install isn't too painful, that's the best solution
<Kingsy> fresh seems like a total farce.. as you wuold have to reinstall all applications.. settings are saved which is fair enough.. but still
<Kingsy> knome: is that what you do?
<knome> Kingsy, depends, sometimes i do a fresh install
<knome> whatever you do, remember to backup
<astraljava> I usually sync data to other machines, and also copy safe the few conf files I can't live without (.vimrc, .bashrc are pretty much the ones).
<astraljava> Then do a fresh install.
<astraljava> Most of my machines have at least two hard drives, though. So I install the dev release already quite early on, so then I have stable safe when testing/developing. On release date, I then have "old-stable" and stable. When stable is _really_ stable, I install dev release on top of old-stable.
<astraljava> Did that confuse everybody proper?
<Kingsy> knome: I don't really need to backup .. I have a seperate drive for ~
<astraljava> Kingsy: Yea, but user conf files are under $HOME, and when dist-upgrading enough, at some point the conf file format could change, thus causing some nasty quirks.
<yusuo> hey im having trouble with my net speed inside xubuntu, mainly updating, chrome and firefox i get the full 1.3mb/s but the updating service im getting no more than 40kb/s
<yusuo> any ideas
<astraljava> Kingsy: Also, the drives go bad at some point.
<astraljava> yusuo: Release was just yesterday?
<astraljava> I think that's a fairly good idea.
<gmgall> Hi everyone. I'm testing Xubuntu 12.
<knome> gmgall, you mean 12.04
<knome> oh right...
<knome> gmgall, you mean 12.04
<Kingsy> ah ok, well I wll do a rsync across to my mirror before I upgrade then :)
<yusuo> hey im having trouble with my net speed inside xubuntu, mainly updating, chrome and firefox i get the full 1.3mb/s but the updating service im getting no more than 40kb/s
<astraljava> yusuo: Release was just yesterday? There are like millions of people upgrading right now.
<gmgall> Hi everyone. I'm testing Xubuntu 12.04 and xfce4-terminal is becoming a zombie process despite it not being crashed.
<Unit193> yusuo: Yeah, many people updating.
<gmgall> xterm works normally
<yusuo> but even grabbing files such as deluge and vlc
<Unit193> Yeah, you're pulling them from the same repo people are using to update.
<Unit193> You could maybe try a local one if you aren't already.
<knome> right, good reminder
 * knome starts seeding the torrents
<yusuo> its going now so oh well
<gmgall> It looks like a unsolved bug: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+question/188706
<Cr1s> hello - i am new to xUbuntu - and i would like to know how to delay the tooltips
<Cr1s> hello - i am new to xUbuntu - and i would like to know how to delay the tooltips
<acmeinc> the setting is in the Settings Manager, i bleieve its called notifications
<Cr1s> not the notifications
<Cr1s> the tooltips taht apppear everywhere
<Cr1s> like application menu, windows buttons in pannel
<jdtm-> like when you hold your mouse over a menu entry, the tooltip shows up
<Cr1s> YES :) thant's right
<Cr1s> how can i delay them ?
<Cr1s> they appear too fast
<jdtm-> no idea lol
<jdtm-> i just knew what you were talking about
<Cr1s> ufff ...
<epod> Hi, when I try and run Wow, I get the following problem: aoss wine Wow.exe
<epod> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<epod> padsp wine Wow.exe gives a similar issue. Sound works, but Wow locks out any other apps from my sound card
<rmcellig> I just installed xubuntu 12.04 and I can't figure out where to change the time zone and time
<jdtm-> settings > calendar
<jdtm-> for timezone anyway
<jdtm-> rmcellig ^
<rmcellig> Thanks! Is there a way to change from 24 hour format to 12 hour format?
<epod> sigh, and google is very unhelpful, unless this problem has been going on since 2006... since all I find are old posts.
<jdtm-> i dont know about WoW since i dont play it, but
<jdtm-> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24878&iTestingId=70710
<jdtm-> scroll down to howto
<jdtm-> and as long as you follow it it outta work epod
<jdtm-> rmcellig, right click on the clock in lower right hand corner >  properties
<Unit193> epod: There sure is! It's in the settings in the clock applet, Right click > Properties
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/strftime
<jdtm-> oops
<jdtm-> i forgot i moved my bar from default
<jdtm-> wherever your clock is :P
<rmcellig> found it
<jdtm-> and wrong guy unit
<Unit193> jdtm-: Wow, don't know how I did that...
<jdtm-> :D
<Unit193> And right after you too.
<donavan01> hey can some folks check this out for me open a terminal  once its open see if your process you just started goes zombie ... seems like there is a glitch in 12.04 (at least)          ps aux | grep Z
<jdtm-> told me chromium and terminal were zombies
<jdtm-> brb shotgun time
<epod> jdtm-, it works fine, it just locks out the audio device, so I cant have audio in wow and, say, play music in gmusicbrowser
<epod> or, if im playing music before wow starts, then wow has no sound
<jdtm-> heh, ive been having audio issues myself, so i cant be of much help
<Unit193> I always check the arch wiki on that, has helped in the past and I've had some issues with that type of thing, I think there's a fix in there actually.
<aguitel> i am running xubuntu 12.04 with nvidia-current driver and glxgears say:37 frames in 5.1 seconds =  7.300 FPS ,why ?
<Cr1s> Hello - i have asked earlier how to delay tooltips - and i found the answer
<jdtm-> which was....?
<astraljava> aguitel: pastebin the output of `glxinfo`, please.
<hydester> is xubuntu precise missing lock screen?
<Cr1s> you have to create a file in your home directory named : .gtkrc-2.0
<Cr1s> in that file you can enter these settings :
<aguitel> astraljava, ok
<astraljava> Cr1s: If you hadn't left so promptly, I could have given you that answer in here, too. But it was a lesson in patience for you.
<Cr1s> gtk-enable-tooltips = 0 disable tooltips
<jdtm-> i thought you wanted to just slow them down though?
<jdtm-> i coulda told you that
<jdtm-> (after 2 mins of googling)
<Cr1s> gtk-tooltip-browse-timeout = 1000
<Cr1s> gtk-tooltip-timeout = 1000
<jdtm-> ahh
<aguitel> astraljava, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/588150/
<Cr1s> and there is also gtk-tooltip-browse-mode-timeout - but i didn't test it
<Cr1s> all i did is :
<Cr1s> gtk-enable-tooltips = 1
<Cr1s> gtk-tooltip-browse-timeout = 1000
<Cr1s> gtk-tooltip-timeout = 1000
<Cr1s> i don't know if this is ok ... but ... it somehow work
<knome> Cr1s, are you helping somebody out? if not, please do not paste multiline text
<Cr1s> k - sorry
<jdtm-> he was just showing me something.
<astraljava> aguitel: Hmm, seems fine to me. Ok, please pastebin `sudo lshw -c display`.
<aguitel> astraljava,http://paste.pocoo.org/show/588154/
<astraljava> aguitel: Can you check if you are bitten by this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982710/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982710 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[regression] Nvidia 295.40 driver is extremely slow" [High,Triaged]
<aguitel> astraljava, this ussue are in precise only ?
<astraljava> aguitel: No idea, I haven't used a machine with nVidia cards for the past few weeks.
<aguitel> astraljava, ok
<aguitel> thanks
<epod> I'm having issues with THIS problem - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-oss/+bug/173487 - which has apparently been an open bug since 2007/2008!?!?!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173487 in alsa-oss (Ubuntu) "AOSS 64Bits - ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<epod> I even apt-get install alsa-oss:i386 and the error persists
<epod> can anyone help?
<astraljava> epod: I have a feeling that Alsa's OSS-emulation hasn't been worked on for years anymore. Maybe that's why bugs filed against it don't get resolved. But I'm not _really_ sure about this. Just get this hunch while browsing the 'net and googling around.
<astraljava> epod: For instance, on Alsa's domain, the only link to oss-emulation dates back to almost a decade.
<epod> astraljava, the issue is, padsp does the same thing, unless I install libpulsedsp:i386, in which case I get no errors, but the sound issues (i.e. wow can't have sound whilst anything else does) still persists.
<epod> it's like it's wow vs. every other app on my system for control of my sound card
<epod> and I can't change wine from ALSA to pulse in winecfg
<epod> I don't see the option
<knome> i'd imagine that's easier to work around than alsa stuff
<astraljava> No idea, sorry can't help you there. Good luck!
<epod> I'm not sure what to do, and im getting frustrated, cause pulseaudio has constantly been an issue for YEARS.  Why do devs include broken crap!?
<astraljava> Please mind the language, and acknowledge that this is work in progress, and not many for that project either are being paid for their efforts.
<epod> bugs open since 2007 though... I mean, I know its people volunteering, but, why release something that isnt even being fixed or kept up? rem ove
<epod> *it ought to be removed or repaired.
<astraljava> epod: Volunteering? Either way, you won't get your money back.
<holstein> epod: its open... you can help if you'd like :)
<astraljava> And with that, I'm off. G'night.
<epod> holstein, that'd be helpful if I was a developer.  I am not.  I'd *like* to support open source and use it, but things like this don't give me much faith.  And everyone just goes "oh well, lets add different shiny unity stuff instead of fixing what's broken!"
<holstein> seems like you have a rather hardware specific issue as well
<epod> no, it isnt hardware
<epod> at all.
<epod> my sound works
<holstein> pulling pulse out globaly is not an option
<epod> its ONLY wine with padsp or aoss.
<holstein> but, you can take it out if you'd like
<epod> and the bug has been open since 2007.  and is current to 12.04.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, wine is not default, correct?
<epod> holstein, its in the repos, I'm not using a ppa.
<holstein> epod: the default installation is not effected
<epod> wine 1.4
<holstein> sure, but there are lots of cases in the repos that are likely not tested
<holstein> or present issues
<holstein> doesnt mean wine should be pulled out
<holstein> anyways... sounds like you are rightly frustrated
<epod> then why are they in there? someone goes "Ohm, I want to use this app" and then it doesnt work, so they get mad/frustated, and tell people linux sucks.
<holstein> and i can only suggested following the proper chanels
<epod> NOT a good way to attract users,  and the proper channels (i.e. launchpad) have had the bug open for five yearsd.,
<holstein> epod: lots of things contain bugs, and cases where things break
<epod> so I dont expect that's going to be any help
<holstein> epod: you dont know though
<holstein> epod:  and that IS the way to do it
<holstein> epod: there is usualy likely a good reason
<holstein> epod: the only way to know is to follow up
<epod> Well, my bi-yearly attempt to switch to linux for freedom, to support choice, etc, fails again, and its back to windows, because something trivial like playing sound in two programs at a time fails.
<epod> thanks for trying at least
<holstein> im not trying anything
<epod> I meant trying to help
<holstein> but i have worked around some issues like that
<epod> wasnt being sarcastic.
<holstein> i didnt just switch to linux one day
<holstein> took be about 3 or 4 years to move everything over
<holstein> took me*
<epod> the problem is I cant FIND a workaround, and when a bug has been open for five years, trying to google search a solution is an exercise in frustration, encountering threads for ubuntu 8.10
<holstein> to team speak?
<holstein> mumble
<epod> no
<holstein> use other software
<epod> I'll reiterate
<holstein> use native software
<holstein> if you are trying to use WINE, i think you can always expect some hassle
<holstein> i think WINE is great though
<epod> Wow (i.e. wine) has sound, IF I am not using any other sound app when it starts.  However, if Wow has sound, no other app can have sound.
<astraljava> Okay, one more thing to say. epod, feel free to continue using proprietary systems. Please come back when you've grasped the concept of volunteer work, and how it changes the procedures, processes and resources in such a huge eco-system like a linux distribution is.
<epod> padsp doesnt fix it, aoss doesnt fix it.
<epod> astraljava, you're never going to succeed unless things work.  And no one seems to care.  It's endemic to the community.  attitude seems to be 'if it doesnt work, you shouldnt be trying to do it'
<holstein> epod: but, if you are trying to run non-native code, you are going to have issues
<astraljava> There are likely a million of different variations of applications and processes intertwined. It's a pretty hardcore idea to insist every one of them being tested and assured during a release cycle.
<holstein> and thats likely why it cant be "fixed"
<holstein> i would look for native apps that have a similar workflow
<epod> holstein, its wine.  which IS native code.  It's a pulseaudio/alsa or sound subsystem issue with the 32bit app
<holstein> which is not always possible, thought more and more likely
<astraljava> epod: I'm not going to even respond to such blanket statements. The world isn't black and white, and FLOSS even less so.
<holstein> epod: what you are runnin in WINE is what im refering to
<epod> the issue is the sound system, IN ubuntu, becuase it works in fedora.
<holstein> epod: what ever windows application
<epod> so why the heck SHOULDNT it work in ubuntu
<holstein> epod: not sure
<holstein> wine rev
<holstein> alsa version.. kernel
<epod> thats the thing, BUG SINCE 2007
<holstein> you can test and report
<epod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-oss/+bug/173487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173487 in alsa-oss (Ubuntu) "AOSS 64Bits - ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<epod> OPEN FOR FIVE YEARS
<holstein> epod: yeah, but i dont have that test case
<holstein> lots of folks done
<epod> fixed in OTHER distros
<holstein> epod: you are needed to help fix it maybe
<epod> so its ubuntu.
<holstein> epod: if its fixed in debian, it'll trickle in
<holstein> epod: so, is it fixed upstream?
 * epod sighs
<holstein> have you looked there for a bug?
<holstein> epod: at some point, we need to be contructive
<holstein> if you just want to bash ubuntu, thats fine
<holstein> you dont have to like it
<epod> you guys just really dont get it.  YOU SHOULD NOT SHIP A PRODUCT THAT, for a VERY common use (program with 10 MILLION USERS) does NOT work.
<holstein> its just.. lest come up with something positive that averone can benifit from
<holstein> lets*
<holstein> oh well.. that could have gone better i suppose...
<astraljava> *shrugs* There'll always be people like that.
<astraljava> Don't lose your sleep over it.
<holstein> nah.. its just that ive been frustrated like that before... like about my firewire device... before i really understood what was going on
<astraljava> We tried to make him/her understand. Maybe [s]he will, some day. Until that, I hardly think there'll be contributions coming from that direction anyway. :)
<astraljava> G'night.
<knome> night.
<mongy> what was epod running in wine btw?  I can't see through all the whining.
<holstein> mongy: thats what i was wondering... i didnt see it either
<holstein> i saw teamspeak referenced in the bug report
<knome> i think he had problems running WoW
<knome> i thought blizzard had an extensive support page for linux too
<holstein> i bet.. thats not trivial is it?
<knome> well, blizzard has been putting some effort to make it work well
<knome> and my understanding is that many are able to run it on linux with next to no problems, or no problems at all
<Unit193> SC2 I hear was teseted on wine when they made it.  Have you checked the !appdb?
<knome> simcity 2?
<mongy> well, wine in repo and wine from the ppa are different experiences.  maybe he should learn a bit more.
<knome> http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_functionality_on_Wine
<knome> that's offtopic anyway, -offtopic if you want to continue on the subject :)
 * knome will be there too
<Unit193> knome: Idiot, StarCraft2 (dont, really)
<knome> /kick Unit193
<knome> oops, that didn't work
<knome> :P
<dougb_freebsd> Howdy campers
 * knome is not camping
<dougb_freebsd> when I was using "regular" ubuntu it had the feature that if I typed 'ssh some.host' and my ssh key was not already cached, it would pop up a dialog to ask me for the password
<dougb_freebsd> I think it was gnome keyring manager
<Unit193> *BAM* 'eadshot
<Unit193> You can install seahorse if it isn't already.
<dougb_freebsd> I did that .... and I see my ssh, pgp, etc. keys
<dougb_freebsd> but seahorse seems to want to configure a key for every host I log into
<Unit193> I personally recommend using .ssh/config as you get tabcomplete with ssh and scp, along with per host config
<dougb_freebsd> well, my ssh config is set up just fine :)
<dougb_freebsd> but what's happening is that when I try to ssh into a host, rather than the key manager/agent thing kicking in, I get prompted for the pass to the key on the command line, as if no agent were running at all
<dougb_freebsd> so I feel like I'm missing a step, I'm just not sure what it is
<Unit193> What version are you using? I personally get errors like "WARNING: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-wpDvk8/pkcs11: No such file or directory" that could indicate something, do you also?
<Unit193> I have mine setup differently, so I don't think I'll be of much help and differ to knome.
<Unit193> Deffer*
<dougb_freebsd> I installed 11.10, and just ran the upgrade to 12.04
<knome> no idea
<dougb_freebsd> I don't see any error messages on the command line, just the prompt for the key password
<dougb_freebsd> there is a /tmp/keyring-foo/control socket that is owned by me, so it doesn't look like an access issue
<dougb_freebsd> also, ssh-agent is definitely running
<dougb_freebsd> ssh-add -l
<dougb_freebsd> The agent has no identities.
<dougb_freebsd> and I can use ssh-add just fine
<adresden> has anything changed in Precise that would affect the quality of the fonts?
<knome> adresden, is something wrong?
<dougb_freebsd> adresden: looking at the update log I would say yes, quite a bit :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> Hello everyone
<knome> hullo
<Unit193> dougb_freebsd: Get anywhere?
<dougb_freebsd> nope
<adresden> knome, just not as clean around the edges...using same settings as Oneri
<adresden> c
<Unit193> ps aux |grep keyring  and try that on the other desktop, it's not much, but *maybe*
<dougb_freebsd> Unit193: not sure what you mean by other desktop?
<knome> adresden, you can check the settings at the "appearance" section in the settings manager (tab 'fonts')
<adresden> yeah played with that
<knome> adresden, are you talking of *all* fonts, or fonts in a specific place?
<adresden> could it be the default x11 settings have varied?
<adresden> all fonts, yes
<knome> it's possible there is some changes there too
<knome> but i don't know about *those*
<adresden> anyone else noticed this?
<knome> no, not really...
<GridCube> adresden, your monitor has a button to autoconfigure itself
<adresden> laptop
<GridCube> sometimes when getting new video drivers this configuration gets... messed
<GridCube> welp
 * GridCube hides under a rock
<adresden> people used to compliment me on how wonderfully sharp my letters were...
<knome> lol, a true story for the television
<On3iric> Hello, I'm having a problem with suspending my laptop since I updated to 12.04, is this the right place to ask for help?
<Mike-Linux-NL> sure
<knome> On3iric, yep.
<adresden> On3iric, me too
<Mike-Linux-NL> i must say the "pause" works wonderfull
<Mike-Linux-NL> pause mode
<On3iric> Ok, thank you. The laptop suspends normally, but when I want to resume the session, the screen stays blank, I have no idea what could be wrong
<adresden> On3iric, what model laptop?
<Mike-Linux-NL> did you tap the mouse? it coul be its stuck in a screensaver?
<Mike-Linux-NL> normally your should get a xscreensaver login screen
<On3iric> adresden, its a toshiba satelite l500-208
<On3iric> I've tried tapping the mouse, as well as pushing the power button, nothing helps, can't even switch to different ttys
<Mike-Linux-NL> what about ctrl-alt f1?
<adresden> Precise has a few problems...my upgrade failed and I had to do a clean install
<Mike-Linux-NL> does it bring you back in the terminal mode?
<On3iric> Mine-Linux-NL, no unfortunately it doesn't, the only solution I've found is to hard-reset it.
<On3iric> Mike*, sorry
<knome> adresden, unfortunately any release has some problems
<Mike-Linux-NL> i did a clean install last night, but there are some issues with xubuntu...
<ThePendulum1> I'm awfully sorry, but Ubuntu 12.04 is... quite good.
<Mike-Linux-NL> volumecontrol dissapears sometimes, Docky crashes/ or better said freezes up for no reason.
<On3iric> Yes, I guess a clean install might be the best solution, would be nice if that fixed it :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> I switched to Xubuntu and gave it the looks of gnome2 with the ambiance theme, so i can avoid unity and gnome3 shell
<GridCube> On3iric, try disabling the screensavers
<On3iric> GridCube, thank you, I'll try that
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: That's what I did as well, until yesterday. But Xubuntu is still recommended.
<GridCube> On3iric, do you know how to do that or want some guidance?
<ThePendulum1> Does any of you guys know how to change the splash screen resolution?
<Mike-Linux-NL> ThePendulum1: this is how my Xubuntu 12.04 looks now: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4260461/Screenshots/Xubuntu-Precise.jpg
<Mike-Linux-NL> ThePendulum1: you mean the plymouth one?
<On3iric> GridCube, I remember having a similar issue with 11.10, so I already had the screensavers and the fade to black deactivated, that fixed the problem for 11.10, but it's back since I updated to 12.04.
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: Not bad. The only thing I wish I managed to change was the menu colour.
<adresden> 12 is good, except for the upgrade fail and font quality
<adresden> on my notebook, anyway
<Mike-Linux-NL> ThePendulum1: to what color? it should be in gtk/sxfce theme
<Mike-Linux-NL> xfce sorry
<GridCube> On3iric, oh i see, sorry to hear that, check again the screensavers, they might have reverted? dunno
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: I've messed around, but I didn't manage to change it. I was using the Elementary theme. Not the same as Gnome2, but I liked it over Ambiance
<On3iric> GridCube, thank you for your advice, I appreciate it.
<Mike-Linux-NL> well, i can give you the tar.gz theme file for my ambiance theme? this one worked perfectly for me?
<dougb_freebsd> Unit193: /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --foreground --components=secrets
<dougb_freebsd> Unit193: so perhaps I need to add ssh to components there?
<Mike-Linux-NL> thank god i found a way to switch around my webcam image on my laptop
<dougb_freebsd> I'm guessing that "secrets" is login stuff
<Mike-Linux-NL> it was upside down
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: The edges look a bit messy, though :P Anyway, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 now, so the Ambiance theme is default.
<Mike-Linux-NL> i cannot get used to the dock on the side and start things either by HUD or the dash... i think its Ubuntu's biggest mistake ever
<Mike-Linux-NL> it works maybe on a tablet
<Mike-Linux-NL> but not on the desktop
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: That's what I thought during 11.04 and 11.10, but it certainly has improved with 12.04
<Mike-Linux-NL> so before i switch on the desktop from lucid to precise, i have to make sure how to make Xubuntu the way i want it to be
<Mike-Linux-NL> thank god Lucid is supported till april 2013
<Mike-Linux-NL> by then most child deseases should be out of ubuntu/xubuntu
<ThePendulum1> I haven't started web development with Ubuntu 12.04 yet... perhaps I will switch back to Xfce if it turns out to be a horrible experience
<Mike-Linux-NL> The thing with gnome is the same what happened to KDE years back,, when the switched from 3.5 to kde 4 and dropped support for 3.5 almost in an instant
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think i will make a video about how to "gnomify" the xfce desktop, and xubuntu will go up on distrowatch
<Unit193> dougb_freebsd: I really don't know, but I thought it may be something.
<Mike-Linux-NL> btw, is there a way to port he nautilus-dropbox script to Thunar?
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: You'd like to integrate Dropbox in Thunar?
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: Figured out how to install a little extension that will take care of that. I could install it for you if you have TeamViewer or something
<Mike-Linux-NL> well, since its xfce's native filebrowser, why not? it does not differ too much from Nautilus?
<ThePendulum1> http://softwarebakery.com/maato/thunar-dropbox.html <--
<ThePendulum1> Best bet
<Mike-Linux-NL> ThePendulum1: i think i saw that on a forum today. but it only takes care of the public folder right?
<malv> Xubuntu 12.04 now distributed across our research lab
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: And all subfolders
<malv> now is your chance to shine, Xubuntu team
<Mike-Linux-NL> well, i am not part of the xubuntu team, but i am happy to see that linux is being used in research :)
<On3iric> no change, it the screen turns on, but there is nothing on it and I can't switch the ttys... I don't even know where I could start looking if not even the various ttys work
<ThePendulum1> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Creative/lamas.jpg <-- This is what I thought when I first saw Unity
<Mike-Linux-NL> ThePendulum1: why dont you make a nice howto for it?
<Mike-Linux-NL> post it to OMG ubuntu or something?
<malv> i've come to the conclusion that Gnome3 and Unity are information consumer DEs
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: Well, everything you need to do is instructed on that page, except for one thing (which is somewhere in the comments)
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: You'll need to install "libthunarx-2-dev"
<Mike-Linux-NL> ThePendulum1: why not talk in #xubuntu-offtopic so this channel stays clear for support?
<ThePendulum1> Mike-Linux-NL: Eh, well, you asked how to integrate Dropbox into Thunar, so I answered the question
<Kingsy> still no response from the servers for the upgrade then? I still get a "please check your internet connection" .. anyone had it working yet ?
<On3iric> I've got some things in .xsession-errors, could that have anything to do with my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/951115/
<Mike-Linux-NL> epic fail in xubuntu offtopic
<Mike-Linux-NL> xubuntu 11.10 in the topic bar?
<Guest5173> parole cannot initiate xv output. why is that?
<Kingsy> wow.. the servers are running slow.. I am suprised they are still swamped
<Kingsy> screw that.. I finally got the upgrade to run but at 19KB/s I would rather not haha
<Kingsy> saying as though I usually get 6MB/s not really that great :P
<paulehoffman> Looking for a bit of help with an unpleasant change in 12.04.
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paulehoffman> I want to manage my own network settings. I used to be that "sudo apt-get purge network-manager network-manager-gnome" would stop any "helpful" changes from Xubuntu. Starting in 12.04, after doing that and rebooting, /etc/resolv.conf is still nuked. Clues about how to stop nukeage of /etc/resolv.conf?
<Unit193> Right, you needed to edit your networkmanager config and comment out one line.
<paulehoffman> Where do I find that? In /etc/NetworkManager, there is only VPN/
<pleia2> paulehoffman: 12.04 switched to use dnsmasq, there is some info here: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Unit193> pleia2: Thanks, I was thinking of that, but couldn't grab as I'm doing 11.10 > 12.04
<pleia2> it includes a FAQ that answers your question :)
<paulehoffman> pleia2: Excellent, thanks!
<paulehoffman> And: yuck. Someone moved my cheese.
#xubuntu 2012-04-28
<Mike-Linux-NL> its quiet in here...
<Mike-Linux-NL> seems good! :P
<Mike-Linux-NL> I sometimes get prompted to fill in a keyring password. it just happens out of nowhere. if i click cancel, nothing bad happens.
<Mike-Linux-NL> it just appears on the desktop. it says you have not filled in the password for the keyring after you have logged in the computer
<Mike-Linux-NL> can i remove it, and if yes, where? .gnome2 perhaps?
<ruien> Mike-Linux-NL: does it continue to appear even after you have filled in the keyring password?
<gjf> Hey all - I'm having some trouble with my new Xubuntu 12.04 install. I don't have any sound to my headphones.
<gjf> Under the "output" of the Sound Settings, I only get "HDMI/DisplayPort" and not my front panel/back panel headphone jacks.
<gjf> Does anyone know the problem?
<Mike-Linux-NL> gjf: doesnt it mute the speakers, after you plugin the headphone?>
<Mike-Linux-NL> i am not from the support, but a user too
<Mike-Linux-NL> for me it helps when i log off, and then back in'
<gjf> I'm not sure - I haven't got sound at all from this operating system.
<gjf> I've restarted, and done all of that =/
<Mike-Linux-NL> no sound at all?
<gjf> None, but when I play something it shows up in the mixer.
<gjf> It's just not outputting it to anything.
<Mike-Linux-NL> open a terminal
<gjf> I only have a single port "HDMI/DisplayPort"
<gjf> Alright, it's open.
<Mike-Linux-NL> and type: pulseaudio -k
<gjf> Alright
<Mike-Linux-NL> then open up a command (alt+f2) and type pulseaudio
<Mike-Linux-NL> it should restart the service
<gjf> It's restarted, let me log in and out.
<k_sze> I'm in the process of upgrading my Xubuntu box from 11.10 to 12.04. However, the upgrade program is telling me that "xscreensaver and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrading". How am I supposed to stop or restart them when I can't even open other programs anymore? Not even task manager.
<dougb_freebsd> k_sze: you can ignore those
<ruien> gjf: I had that same problem under xubuntu 10.04 and solved it by running "alsamixer" (I think?) and then selecting the front mic and front output. Not sure if this applies in 12.04, but may be a good place to start
<Mike-Linux-NL> he needs to be back first
<Mike-Linux-NL> he relogged
<Mike-Linux-NL> or she
<Mike-Linux-NL> wb gjf
<gjf> Thank you. The sound still isn't working, however :/
<Mike-Linux-NL> rulen had an option too
<gjf> Oh? I missed it.
<Mike-Linux-NL> press alt+f2 and start alsamixer
<gjf> Alright, let me do that.
<gjf> Nothing's muted.
<gjf> But the only option I have for my sound card is HDA NVidia
<Mike-Linux-NL> onboard soundcard?
<gjf> I'm not sure, I'm using an old computer from 2006. My main rig's power supply just broke.
<gjf> But I can't select anything other than HDA NVidia
<Mike-Linux-NL> mmm
<Mike-Linux-NL> have you another OS on that computer?
<Mike-Linux-NL> liek windows?
<gjf> I try not to use nonfree software, so no.
<Mike-Linux-NL> ok, it could be that there is something set wrong in the bios of the pc
<Mike-Linux-NL> sometimes on those older rigs you can choose between AC'98 or HD audio
<gjf> I'll check it out. I'll report back in a few minutes. If this doesn't work, I'll just pick up a $5 USB audio adapter.
<Mike-Linux-NL> it also depends what kind of cable is used as front panel connector
<gjf> I'll open 'er up
<Mike-Linux-NL> mmm left too son
<gjf> I love you all.
<Mike-Linux-NL> cable?
<gjf> BIOS
<Mike-Linux-NL> or bios setting?
<Mike-Linux-NL> ah
<gjf> It was set to "AUTO"
<gjf> I changed it to "ENABLED"
<gjf> And then I went to the alsamixer and switched sound cards.
<Mike-Linux-NL> wich one are you using now then?
<Mike-Linux-NL> onboard or pci card?
<gjf> Let me see
<gjf> oh, onboard
<gjf> But it wasn't showing up until I enabled it
<gjf> I switched it from HDMI -> Built in Analog Stero
<Mike-Linux-NL> yeah well, onboard needs to be disabled to use a pci audio card normally
<gjf> I didn't want to use the pci card, my HDMI cable is connected to the monitor
<Mike-Linux-NL> ah so the graphics card has an internal cable to the spdif connector on the motherboard?
<gjf> I believe so
<Mike-Linux-NL> except when you have onboard hdmi
<gjf> The HDMI card is PCI
<Mike-Linux-NL> ok
<gjf> Anyways, the problem is solved. Thanks a lot for your help!
<Mike-Linux-NL> well, at least you got sound :)
<gjf> Exactly!
<ruien> great man, good work
<gjf> Thanks - Now to configure nginx on my debian server ;__;
<Mike-Linux-NL> man.. a simnple bios setting could have ruined his Xubuntu experience :P
<ruien> haha, yeah
<ruien> Mike-Linux-NL: regarding your keyring issue, the keyring will pop up out of nowhere if your wireless card is attempting to authenticate at a network router, but it shouldn't pop up randomly once you have already entered your keyring password. Does this describe the behavior you're experiencing?
<Mike-Linux-NL> i dont use a keyring password
<Mike-Linux-NL> but i already deleted the keyrings in the .gnome2 folder
<ruien> okay, did that work then?
<ruien> or are you still prompted?
<Mike-Linux-NL> well i havent relogged or anything, but i am not being prompted
<ruien> ok
<Mike-Linux-NL> i wonder if compiz would run on this
<Mike-Linux-NL> i tried in the beta
<Mike-Linux-NL> but xfwm would not work under compiz
<ruien> Never tried compiz myself, so can't help there :(
<ruien> I'm actually trying to figure out how to get rid of the 12.04 xfce environment and get back the 10.04 user interface
<ruien> the pop-up application docker at the bottom makes me want to pull my fingernails out
<Mike-Linux-NL> did that already ;)
<ruien> the 10.04 xfce interface was absolutely flawless
<ruien> best UI i've ever used
<Mike-Linux-NL> i have made a gnome2 like interface
<Mike-Linux-NL> with docky tho
<Mike-Linux-NL> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4260461/Screenshots/Xubuntu-Precise.jpg
<Mike-Linux-NL> and Ambiance theme
<Mike-Linux-NL> and gnome apps
<ruien> oh, that's really nice
<ruien> where did you learn how to modify the UI?
<Mike-Linux-NL> google
<Mike-Linux-NL> and by modifying gnome
<Mike-Linux-NL> you just extract themes in /sur/share/themes or in /usr/share/icons as root to apply them system wide
<Mike-Linux-NL> or install themes for a ppa
<Mike-Linux-NL> wallpaper pack downloaded
<Mike-Linux-NL> my Ubuntu 10.04 look almost exactly like osx
<Mike-Linux-NL> with the meopard theme
<ruien> Wow, so I could (in theory) copy the /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/icons from xubuntu 10.04 as a starting point for making 12.04 look like 10.04
<ruien> then maybe update related stuff in ~/.config
<ruien> (or wherever the system-wide one lives)
<Mike-Linux-NL> this is my look of 10.04 what i had on this laptop before: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4260461/Screenshots/My-Ubuntu-Laptop.jpg
<Mike-Linux-NL> gnome2
<Mike-Linux-NL> docky
<Mike-Linux-NL> faenza
<ruien> that looks really nice although it's the opposite of my style. I really don't like the OSX interface
<Mike-Linux-NL> what do you like?
<ruien> I like the 10.04 default xubuntu theme.. somehow i consider that perfect.
<Mike-Linux-NL> what i want to do, is make everything gnome2 like with ambiance and radiance as default themes, and default ubuntu wallpapers
<Mike-Linux-NL> gnome 2 look& feel and slipstream that in a new iso
<Mike-Linux-NL> help the people that are suffering from Gnome3 shell and unity
<ruien> yeah, a noble cause indeed
<k_sze> man, the upgrade is taking pretty darn long.
<k_sze> estimate is still at 4 hours remaining.
<Mike-Linux-NL> wow
<Mike-Linux-NL> slow connection?
<k_sze> no, the packages have been all downloaded overnight already.
<Mike-Linux-NL> i installed xubuntu fresh last night
<Mike-Linux-NL> was done installing all apps, tweaking the desktop within 3 hours
<k_sze> Would it have been better if I downloaded the ISO, booted into Live CD and did the upgrade from there, instead of doing a live upgrade?
<k_sze> s/better/faster
<k_sze> Mike-Linux-NL: it took you 3 hours to do a fresh install?
<ruien> yes, for sure. I did that with both of my machines and the install is less than an hour for sure
<k_sze> Right. I'll just skip live upgrade and use the ISO next time.
<Mike-Linux-NL> no
<Mike-Linux-NL> normal install was 15 mins
<Mike-Linux-NL> i meant deleting apps i didnt want, tweak the themes, installed all extra software i needed, tweaked lightdm and configured everything to my needs within 3 hours
<k_sze> ah
<Mike-Linux-NL> that means adding several ppa's etc
<Mike-Linux-NL> the default look of xubuntu is bad
<k_sze> The default theme is horrible in terms of window manipulation
<k_sze> the draggable border is almost inexistent.
<k_sze> I had to change to a different theme to get window borders that are reasonably thick and draggable.
<ruien> yes, you are forced to use Alt-right-click-drag, and I can't seem to retrain myself. I'm working on getting my beloved 10.04 theme back right now.
<k_sze> And where is the tiling window manager?
<k_sze> XD
<Mike-Linux-NL> i need the window border to be thicker
<Mike-Linux-NL> freegin 1px borders are a pain in the ass
<Mike-Linux-NL> best window border what i used in gnome was Shiki-metacity-easy
<Mike-Linux-NL> it had a 3px border
<Mike-Linux-NL> easy to drag
<Mike-Linux-NL> what happens when i open up a terminal and type: metacity --replace & ?
<Mike-Linux-NL> lets try
<ruien> yes, 3px is just about perfect for a window border
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmm need to install metacity
<Mike-Linux-NL> if it works, i could run compiz on xfce too!
<Mike-Linux-NL> and use the shiki border!
<k_sze> I have still never tried compiz.
<k_sze> Is it really that good?
<Mike-Linux-NL> well
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think it makes the desktop smoother
<Mike-Linux-NL> draggin around windows on the regular desktop can cause tearing sometimes
<Mike-Linux-NL> not very smooth
<Mike-Linux-NL> with compiz and wobbly windows enabled it makes them smooth
<Mike-Linux-NL> better rendering
<Mike-Linux-NL> like if you had more fps at a game or something
<ruien> how much ram does it use and is it a big performance hit?
<Mike-Linux-NL> well i even ran compiz on this dualcore laptop
<ruien> oh ok
<Mike-Linux-NL> and this one only has an intel onboard graphics
<ruien> hm, and no problems?
<Mike-Linux-NL> not really
<ruien> cool, good to know
<Mike-Linux-NL> compiz can be tweaked. you can use a lot of FX but you also can make it subtle
<ruien> yeah i'd probably make it subtle, even on a beefy machine
<Mike-Linux-NL> even on my core2quad with my Nvidia GTS250 i kept it subtle
<Mike-Linux-NL> but its the little things that make a desktop shine
<Mike-Linux-NL> even if its a lightweight one
<Mike-Linux-NL> installing metacity now
<Mike-Linux-NL> only 3mb on dependancies
<Mike-Linux-NL> and since i have the light-themes package already installed... it should use the ambiance metacity immediately
<xubuntu675> I thought XFCE had its own effects
<xubuntu675> why do you need more?
<Mike-Linux-NL> it does have a bit
<Mike-Linux-NL> but it does not have a nice minimize effect
<Mike-Linux-NL> or smoothing transitions to other workspaces
<xubuntu675> Just curious how do you guys think Xubuntu 12.04 compares to 11.10?  I loved 11.10
<xubuntu675> I'm installing 12.04 now
<Mike-Linux-NL> i just tested out metacity by using the command: metacity --replace &
<Mike-Linux-NL> how do i switch back to XFWM?
<Mike-Linux-NL> xfwm --replace does not work?
<xubuntu675> did you try XFWM capitalized
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmm
<Mike-Linux-NL> lets try
<Mike-Linux-NL> does not wokr
<Mike-Linux-NL> work
<xubuntu675> Sorry I have no idea then
<Mike-Linux-NL> mike@mike-laptop:~$ XFWM --replace
<Mike-Linux-NL> XFWM: command not found
<Mike-Linux-NL> mike@mike-laptop:~$ xfwm --replace
<Mike-Linux-NL> No command 'xfwm' found, did you mean:
<xubuntu675> I've never really used any effects stuff
<Mike-Linux-NL>  Command 'xfm' from package 'xfm' (universe)
<Mike-Linux-NL>  Command 'xfsm' from package 'alliance' (universe)
<Mike-Linux-NL>  Command 'xfwm4' from package 'xfwm4' (universe)
<Mike-Linux-NL> xfwm: command not found
<xubuntu675> yea try xfwm4
<xubuntu675> thats what the package is actually called
<Mike-Linux-NL> xfwm4 --replace & did the trick!
<Mike-Linux-NL> metacity even broke compositing...
<xubuntu675> I've never liked metacity honestly
<Mike-Linux-NL> same as xfwm
<Mike-Linux-NL> no difference really
<xubuntu675> Compiz cube was always interesting but it seemed like a gimmick
<xubuntu675> pretty neat though
<Mike-Linux-NL> well... its a nice way to control 4 workspaces or more
<k_sze> Why am I seeing a bunch of i386 packages in the terminal output of the upgrade process even though I'm running the amd64 version? =_=;
<GridCube> k_sze, multiarch is a reality
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmmm
<Mike-Linux-NL> why does Arch has a thunar-dropbox package and Xubuntu doesnt?
<Mike-Linux-NL> even mint has it!
<Mike-Linux-NL> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=72253
<Mike-Linux-NL> can somebody put these packages in the Xubuntu repo?
<Mike-Linux-NL> the tar files has debs in them :)
<Optichip> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/12/get-dropbox-copy-public-link-works-on.html  Mike-Linux-NL how bout this?
<Mike-Linux-NL> i downloaded the tar on the linux mint site and installed the deb now
<Mike-Linux-NL> hod do i restart thunar?>
<Mike-Linux-NL> ah it works already!
<Mike-Linux-NL> damn
<Mike-Linux-NL> now i dont need nautilus anymore
<Optichip> eww
<Mike-Linux-NL> eww???
<Optichip> hate nautilus
<Mike-Linux-NL> yeah well
<Mike-Linux-NL> for dropbox you need it
<Optichip> well not anymore ;)
<Mike-Linux-NL> somebody put those debs in the repo!
<Mike-Linux-NL> btw.. nautilus is installed by default if you install Xubuntu 12.04
<Optichip> ya
<Optichip> quick switch to thunar fixed that
<GridCube> Mike-Linux-NL, is not
<Mike-Linux-NL> GridCube: it is
<Optichip> I had Thunar as a File Manager from the get go
<Mike-Linux-NL> do a clean install and open a command with alt+f2 and type : nautilus
<GridCube> Mike-Linux-NL, it absolutely is not
<ruien> Mike-Linux-NL: quick question - the actual layout of the xfce window manager - for example, where the "workspaces" widgit appears (bottom right, top right, etc) - is this part of the theme, or does it live somewhere else?
<Mike-Linux-NL> it opens nautilus
<GridCube> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 823 kB, installed size 2395 kB
<GridCube> >is optional
<GridCube> its not
<Mike-Linux-NL> i uninstalled it now and when i go to the dropbox menubar icon and select: open drobox folder it opens Thunar
<Mike-Linux-NL> yay
<Mike-Linux-NL> however... the dropbox nautilus integration needs to be installed. if i remove it, it wants to remove thunar-dropbox too
<Mike-Linux-NL> ah well another improvement to my install then
<mikodo> So, how was the install/upgrade to 12.04 for everyone?, or is everyone here, already running the RC?
<Mike-Linux-NL> clean install
<Mike-Linux-NL> went well
<Mike-Linux-NL> still online :P
<mikodo> Mike-Linux-NL, Cool
<Unit193> Upgrade actually went fairly well.
<mikodo> lots of updates I suppose
<Unit193> Didn't think it'd go that well.
<ruien> did a clean install, no issues. I did have to disable acpi in the kernal options for my system to boot to the liveCD though.
<mikodo> Glad it has gone well with both clean installs and upgrades!
<ChristopherNg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ChristopherNg> Ok anyone there?
<ChristopherNg> I have a problem, my vps on the cloud is down
<ChristopherNg> its not a problem by the cloud vendor
<holstein> ChristopherNg: is it xubuntu?
<ChristopherNg> yes
<ChristopherNg> im trying to connect via ssl
<holstein> ssh?
<ChristopherNg> sorry
<ChristopherNg> yes
<holstein> you can lock yourself out
<ChristopherNg> yes normally after a few attempts with the wrong password?
<ChristopherNg> but i dont think thats whats happened here
<holstein> ChristopherNg: no.. i mean, you can configure it where you cant get back in
<holstein> ever
<holstein> til you reset it
<ChristopherNg> i dont think i did anything like that.
<ChristopherNg> but..
<Mike-Linux-NL> i was waiting for hte but....
<Mike-Linux-NL> :P
<ChristopherNg> its got alot of my things on it, my ircbot, my bit torrent seeds, and some files.
<ChristopherNg> so i need to get in.
<ChristopherNg> but the vendor is saying everything is fine from thier side
<ChristopherNg> so its my issue
<holstein> ChristopherNg: how did you configure ssh?
<ChristopherNg> what do you mean?
<holstein> ChristopherNg: why did you use xubuntu if you are going to connect over ssh?
<holstein> ChristopherNg: how did you configure the ssh server you are trying to connect to?
<ChristopherNg> yeah thats funny, because i didnt need the gui lol
<ChristopherNg> holstein: i cant remember
<ChristopherNg> thats probably the problem
<holstein> ChristopherNg: you'll need to sort that out
<ChristopherNg> yes but but i think its been hijacked
<ChristopherNg> because ive been sharing that vps
<holstein> ChristopherNg: then, you'll want to reset it anyways likely
<ChristopherNg> so someone probably changed the settings.
<holstein> id say, reinstall a server OS and use your backups
<ChristopherNg> yes
<ChristopherNg> but the account is not mine entirely, its shared
<holstein> ChristopherNg: cool
<ChristopherNg> and i cant get into contact with the person who has it under his name
<holstein> ChristopherNg: if its hacked, you'll need to address it
<holstein> ChristopherNg: theres nothing anyone here can do
<ChristopherNg> yes so its not xubuntu problem then?
<ChristopherNg> well im going to go away and see what i can do, hopefully they backup the contents of peoples vps
<holstein> ChristopherNg: if someone has compromised your system, and changed the credentials... no, thats not a xubuntu proble
<holstein> problem*
<holstein> xubuntu is doing exactly what its designed to do
<ChristopherNg> holstein: its on the cloud so its harder to fix it remotely
<holstein> ChristopherNg: you should have an admin panel
<holstein> where you can wipe the OS
<ChristopherNg> yes but my files????
<ChristopherNg> i dont want them wiped with it
<holstein> ChristopherNg: yup.. your backups will be needed
<ChristopherNg> ok well thanks
<holstein> ChristopherNg: this might be the time you learn about the improtance of having backups unfortunately
<ChristopherNg> no no ...
<holstein> ChristopherNg: no?
<ChristopherNg> i think my vps vendor has backups of vps contents
<holstein> ChristopherNg: you think?
<holstein> ChristopherNg: why would they?
<holstein> are you paying them to?
<ChristopherNg> yes
<ChristopherNg> i believe so
<holstein> ChristopherNg: then, call them and tell them to fix it
<ChristopherNg> and if the account been hacked then its thier problems
<holstein> ChristopherNg: using the backups you are paying for
<ChristopherNg> but my worry is they will say something because account sharing is not allowed
<holstein> ChristopherNg: well... i would
<ChristopherNg> do you think you can try to ssh into it?
<holstein> ill try
<ChristopherNg> well..
<ChristopherNg> you know something.
<ChristopherNg> im going to go into the irc channel there
<ChristopherNg> and see if i can get help before getting someone to break in lol
<k_sze> hal is no longer needed in Precise?!
<astraljava> k_sze: I think it was deprecated already a couple years ago.
<k_sze> And Precise defaults to btrfs now, right? fsck for btrfs is ready for production now?
<astraljava> k_sze: No, precise defaults to ext4.
<k_sze> Upgrade finished. Rebooting now. /me crossing fingers
<xubuntu945> есть тут кто?
<xubuntu945> помогите с установкой и выбором
<xubuntu945> тут есть с России?
<holstein> xubuntu945: you do english?
<astraljava> Do we have a -ru channel?
<holstein> yeah.. xubuntu945, try #ubuntu-ru
<xubuntu945> <holstein> no
<holstein> xubuntu945: /join #ubuntu-ru
<xubuntu945> <holstein>?
<holstein> xubuntu945: the russian speaking channel
<xubuntu945> <holstein>как на него попасть?
<holstein> присоединиться к каналу #ubuntu-ru
<holstein> Вы должны просто набрать /join #ubuntu-ru
<xubuntu245> hi... :)
<k_sze> Hmm, zenity is crashing everytime I close the "Input Method Switcher" dialog.
<astraljava> k_sze: File a bug, that's bad.
<xubuntu249> ?
<xubuntu249> lan?
<astraljava> Hmm? Can you try to elaborate a little bit? Hard to help with that.
<xubuntu249> ?
<xubuntu249> me?
<astraljava> Yes, xubuntu249, you.
<Unit193> astraljava: He's asking if you're on a LAN>
<astraljava> What a peculiar question.
<xubuntu249> http://www.benda.co.il/cs/benda/product.aspx?p_id=13607
<xubuntu249> not tound
<xubuntu249> found
<astraljava> xubuntu249: Unless you can add a few words into your sentences, we really can't help. Maybe try #ubuntu-il ?
<k_sze> When using `less` to view a file, how do I find out how much longer the text has to go?
<k_sze> or how many more lines to go before EOF is reached?
<ruien> weird, according to the manpage, "less -M" shows the percentage, but for me it only shows the line numbers you're viewing.
<arpad2> whats the difference between xfce and xubuntu session?
<forestpiskie> xubuntu loads the extra bits - themes etc I believe
<arpad2> and the xfce gives the native xfce desktop?
<arpad2> also after upgrade the sound control from the panel doesnt work
<ruien> arpad2: when you say "doesn't work", do you mean that you can't load the sound control?
<ruien> earlier someone else had trouble with sound after an upgrade; here's a paste of that conversation in case it helps: http://pastebin.com/ffWXf0NZ
<arpad2> ruien: no. I can't change the sound level by moving mouse cursor over the mixer plugin on the panel and scrolling the mouse wheel.
<arpad2> ok, I look into that
<ruien> is anyone familiar with how themes in general work with Xubuntu? I chose the "Albatross" theme included in the 12.04 Settings -> Appearance -> Style window, and also chose Albatross in the Settings -> Window Manager, but the result is nothing like what Albatross should look like: http://shimmerproject.org/files/2011/06/albatross-600x375.png
<koegs> what does it look like if you select it?
<ruien> koegs: essentially the same as the default Graybird theme, except that windows, etc are styled correctly according to the albatross theme. For example, there is still a pop-up "program dock launcher" at the bottom of the screen and the minimized windows still go to the top of the screen, exactly like the default theme.
<ruien> it was my understanding that a theme controls all aspects of the window manager, including where the programs minimize to, where the main "application menu" button appears, where the workspaces widget appears, etc.
<ruien> example: http://download.ryansanden.com/tmp/xubuntu12.04_albatross_01.png
<ruien> I guess I'm not really asking someone to solve the problem, but just to confirm that if they switch their own freshly-installed Xubuntu 12.04 to Albatross in the same way I did, the layout appears as per the image I presented earlier (http://shimmerproject.org/files/2011/06/albatross-600x375.png) and not as mine appears (http://download.ryansanden.com/tmp/xubuntu12.04_albatross_01.png)
<xubuntu674> hello, i have a question
<ruien> sure, go for it
<xubuntu674> i am using two monitors in a dual head config, but when i click the application menu button in the panel on the left screen, it opens the menu on the right side of the left screen instead of right under the app. menu button
<xubuntu674> the taskbar is stretched accros the two screens
<xubuntu674> 12.04 btw
<ruien> hmm, dual-monitor setup is not something I have experimented with yet in any way, unfortunately.
<knome> ruien, gtk themes do not control panel layout
<ruien> s/have experimented/have not experimented/
<ruien> knome: oh, really? That explains everything then. Any idea where those live? The documentation is .. lacking.
<knome> ruien, right-click the panel and edit the properties
<knome> ruien, actually, right-click, then in the "panel" submenu, "panel preferences"
<knome> ruien, you'll be able to control the panels there. the default "dock-like" panel is just a panel that has transparency and autohides :)
<ruien> oh, interesting. Heh, i've been using Xfce for two years and didn't know about that
<ruien> by the way, the 10.04 default theme is what I am attempting to reproduce. That theme was perfect.
<knome> ruien, albatross is not completely gtk3-compliant yet, so there might be glitches
<ruien> or, I guess, s/theme/panel layout/
<knome> ruien, thanks for the compliments though
<ruien> :)
<knome> i like something similar too, but the panels switched so the app menu is in the bottom
<knome> xubuntu674, did you check right-click -> panel -> panel preferences ?
<ruien> when you say "gtk3", do you mean GTK+ 3.x?
<knome> xubuntu674, in the tab "display", there's the option "output", that should fix your problem
<knome> ruien, gtk3 generally
<ruien> ok
<knome> ruien, and oh yeah, 3.x
<knome> ruien, 3.4 more than 3.3 etc... but the gtk3 support generally might have issues
<ruien> yeah, I saw a bug report from a few hours ago about that. I'm patient, and I know it will be fixed eventually.
<knome> ruien, hopefully we are able to do that for the Q release
<ruien> that would be cool
<knome> ruien, we're planning a slight facelift too :)
<xubuntu674> knome, that online moves the panel from to one screen, it stops the panel spanned acros two screens
<ruien> so, are you the mastermind behind the albatross theme?
<knome> ruien, albatross is originally by 4 people, i'm one of them
<knome> ruien, http://temp.knome.fi/shimmer/albatross/xfwm_condensed-legacy.png (new at top, old at bottom)
<ruien> that's great. Really, I've used that for two years and it's been the best GUI I've had the pleasure of working with, so thank you for your contribution.
<knome> no problem!
<xubuntu674> i am using albatros too on a 10.10 install since the release
<ruien> ooh, that looks nice
<knome> :)
<koegs> i really like axiom, just need to find something matching for gtk-3.0
<knome> koegs, not many themes support gtk3 fully (or even almost) yet
<knome> xubuntu674, actually, i can confirm that bug
<koegs> knome: i know, i have merge axiom with greyness-gtk, but gtk-3.0 in 3.2 seems to be broken :)
<koegs> editing gtk-3.0 css is not very easy, so it will take some time for me
<knome> xubuntu674, would you like to file a bug for that?
<xubuntu674> it is a know bug ?
<knome> xubuntu674, i don't know
<knome> xubuntu674, search launchpad.net, if it isn't run 'ubuntu-bug xfce4-panel' in terminal
<knome> xubuntu674, i'd do it myself but i need to run soon, so if you can help, it would be much appreciated :)
<Kingsy> sorry guys how do you change morrors again? I am getting the new packages for the upgrade at the moment at 32KB/s the upgrade is gonna take 14 hours.. its just stupid
<dekkz> click on settings in update manager if thats what ur using
<Kingsy> hmm it says I am using the UK site.. that is where I am so that probably is best I am gonna get
<dekkz> try one of indivual uk servers
<dekkz> dunno if "uk" is a round robin or just random uk server
<Kingsy> ah YEAH much faster.. I am getting 6MB/s now..
<Kingsy> dekkz: thanks m8
<Kingsy> lol 14hours down to 3 mintues.. now thats a hell of a difference
<dekkz> been at it 3hrs here now speed down to 22kb/s
<Kingsy> dekkz: and you cant change the mirror?
<dekkz> not now no
<Kingsy> why?
<Kingsy> I just cancelled my upgrade.. and resumed
<dekkz> im in getting new pacakages, settings disappeared
<Kingsy> just cancel and resume
<dekkz> which server u pick
<Kingsy> I picked my the server that was on my isp
<Kingsy> so you should do the same.. if its there
<dekkz> ahh
<Kingsy> anyways brb.. it just finished so I am gonna close the terminal while it installs
<Papa-Smurf> Jello
<Papa-Smurf> Is it available the upgrading to Xubuntu 12.04 from 11.10, i can't find any message from the update manager
<Unit193> If not, I sure made a mistake a few hours ago! ;)
<Unit193> In terminal, do-release-upgrade  works.
<Papa-Smurf> Unit193, what is about the update-manager? does the upgrade work from there?
<Unit193> Should.
<Papa-Smurf> ¿?
<Papa-Smurf> thanks to everybody now the upgrade form the Update-Manager appears, cheers!!
<Unit193> Great.
<Kingsy> yay upgrade done :)
<ktulhy> Hello! Who speak Russian? Кто из России?
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ktulhy> Unit193, Thanks!
<Denmeroa> Hello, do you mind if I ask a question?
<Denmeroa> Can you play PC games (Example: Fallout: New Vegas) on Xubuntu?
<xubuntu818> hi, how i can install xubuntu without grub...?
<ktulhy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DoctorD90_> hi!!!
<DoctorD90_> sorry i get a trouble
<DoctorD90_> i was updating to 12.0x lts version my xubuntu
<DoctorD90_> pc  turn off for low battery
<DoctorD90_> when i restart all
<DoctorD90_> it is like dont load icon
<DoctorD90_> do not recognize mouse (is a portable..its pad i mean)
<DoctorD90_> and i cant restart patial update...
<DoctorD90_> what  can do pls??
<DoctorD90_> .....
<DoctorD90_> i download it some days ago -.-
<DoctorD90_> and now comes back download of 12 xD
<DoctorD90_> okok...i understand
<DoctorD90_> i download new and install that again
<DoctorD90_> ^^
<DoctorD90_> thx to all
<yass> Hello. How do I get the NOX style in the new release 12.04?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<forestpiskie> o/
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to pretty up the Xubuntu login screen?
<ThePendulum> To be more like the newer Ubuntu one?
<dekkz> well that was painless
<ThePendulum> dekkz: What was? :O
<dekkz> 11.10 > 12.04
<ThePendulum> I'm about to switch from 12.04 to 12.04
<ThePendulum> And release my own distro
<dekkz> nice
<dekkz> only had to reinstall 1 firefox ext cant find anything else thats broke
<Alan> Does anybody know how to choose which pulseaudio output the XFCE volume control modifies?
<xubuntu882> Hi
<xubuntu882> Where can I find prebuilt deb packages of XFCE 4.10pre2?
<xubuntu882> thanks
<Sysi> xubuntu882: https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<xubuntu882> thanks Sysi
<dekkz> u looked in sound settings ala
<dekkz> n
<Alan> dekkz: sound settings where? you mean pavucontrol, that you get when you click "sound settings" on the mixer indicator?
<Alan> that doesn't let you change device priorities or what the mixer will control :(
<xubuntu882> Sysi, Which install?
<Sysi> Alan: if you set xfce4-mixer-plugin to control pulseaudio master channel, it will control whatever you set in pavucontrol
<Sysi> xubuntu882: err?
<Alan> Sysi: except you can't set anything in pavucontrol?
<xubuntu882> I have to install xfdesktop4 right?
<xubuntu882> sorry,  xfce4 - 4.10~pre2~ppa1
<xubuntu882> ok
<Alan> Sysi: i see it'll let me choose what to control in xfce4-mixer, so that'll do
<Sysi> Alan: you can set sound output device, look for available channels for alsamixer if you want to just control different outputs
<Alan> Sysi: you can't set the sound output device in pavucontrol, that's my point
<Alan> it just lists them, it doesn't let you set which one is the primary
<Sysi> xubuntu882: after adding that ppa just running updates will probably get you xfce 4.10
<xubuntu882> ok thanks
<Sysi> Alan: it lets you choose the used one?
<Alan> it lets you set which one is fallback, but that does nothing to what the mixer indicator changes the volume of
<dekkz> im using pulseaudio eq as output device
<Alan> Sysi: http://imgur.com/a/BVqzT
<Alan> that's the pavucontrol screens
<Alan> i think both Sysi  and dekkz are talking about the xfce4-mixer screen - Xubuntu 12.04 doesn't even install xfce4-mixer by default
<Alan> it uses the pulseaudio mixer indicator thing
<xubuntu882> bye !
<dekkz> im going to pa volume control window
<Sysi> Alan: don't talk about xfce4-mixer(-plugin) if you're asking about pulseaudio applet
<Alan> Sysi: you're the one who started talking about xfce4-mixer
<Sysi> pulseaudio applet isn't "xfce volume control"
<Alan> ok, fair point
<Alan> i should have been less specific
<Alan> so that you'd assume i'm using what's default in xubuntu 12.04
<Sysi> I'm not currently using 12.04 no pulseaudio :P
<dekkz> what u using then
<jforman> hey guys. i recently upgraded to 12.04 but now when i try to boot my machine after the upgrade, i get grub errors "no such partition." i cant seem to get any setting on the command line to work. any ideas about how to get things working again?
<Alan> also, has anybody else been noticing glitches, possibly multi-monitor related, where windows randomly jump to somewhere else when you try and click something on them?
<Alan> but only happens occasionally?
<Sysi> dekkz: "u" is using 11.10 with just alsa, to be upgraded
<dekkz> ahh ok
<forestpiskie> Alan: I've been using muliple monitors for a couple of weeks - not seen anyhting like that
<dekkz> jforman; sorry no idea
<Sysi> jforman: reinstalling grub from livecd would be worth a shot
<dekkz> sysi: do alsa pulseaudio tend to clash ?
<Alan> forestpiskie: i've got 2 machines here doing it - 1 with nvidia drivers, one with ATI drivers (both proprietary)
<Alan> as far as i'm aware i haven't seen it on my work machine running intel graphics
<jforman> Sysi: hmm okay. i assume a 12.04 livecd, not an 11.10. will give that a shot. thanks
<forestpiskie> Alan: using nouveau here - but when I was using nvidia I didn't see it either, though I do use devilspie to set wworkspaces for things I use a lot. If you get nowhere ping me and I'll turn off devilspie and use nvidia to see if I can replicate it.
<Alan> forestpiskie: well the most annoying part of the problem is I can't reliably reproduce it
<Alan> it just happens completely at random, infrequently
<forestpiskie> :(
<Alan> ok, could somebody tell me what the pulseaudio indicator applet is actually called, so i can try and google for some help on either killing it or at least changing which device it controls?
<scut> Isnt new xubuntu and its installer somehow broken ? O_O
<Alan> ooh, maybe that's indicator-sound ?
<forestpiskie> think so Alan :)
<forestpiskie> Alan: when you next get the monitor issue - have a look in .xsessions-errors in your home
<scut> and doh it wont install grub on first partition in /dev/sda O_O
<forestpiskie> use the something else option to install - you can specify grub there for sure
<scut> funny is... i cant install grub anywhere...
<forestpiskie> I saw someone the other day had similar with uefi bios or whatever it's called
<scut> i have normal bios only :)
<forestpiskie> but the option's there each and everytime I've installed 12.04 - I always use the something else option though
<csioktel> i installed debian on my computer, is there any easyway to convert debian to xubuntu?
<Sysi> dekkz: I think pulseaudio sucks on ubuntu, on fedora it works
<Sysi> csioktel: reinstall is easiest
<dekkz> in what way does it suck on ubuntu, only ever used suse or ubuntu
<Sysi> it integrates badly with alsa and messes with alsa channels
<Alan> pulseaudio used to seem ok on ubuntu
<Alan> but xubuntu embracing it isn't working very well for me ¬_¬
<Sysi> apps feel also less integrated with it on ubuntu, on fedora xfce everything was nicer
<dekkz> sysi: thats what i was told
<Justanick> Hello, why do I get the error message "File or folder not found" where the file is existing?
<Sysi> you have wrong path I guess
<Justanick> ls -l shows -rwxrwxr-x 1 daniel daniel 15419168 Mär 16 00:28 flashplayer
<Justanick>  ./flashplayer [New line] bash: ./flashplayer: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Justanick> "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" is in englisch "File or folder not found"
<Sysi> in same folder you ran ls -l in?
<Justanick> Yes
<Sysi> try using tabcompletion, works in same way as in irc
<Sysi> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Alan> ahahah
<Alan> ok, screw this, problem solved: blacklist snd_hda_intel_hdmi
<Alan> no more HDMI sound devices, nothing for indicator-sound to be unsure about
<Sysi> that's what I did, alsa conf files are awful
<xubuntu123> Hi
<dekkz> hi
<Justanick> Sysi, tabcompletation shows after ./f -> ./flashplayer
<xubuntu123> Xubuntu amd64 has multiarch support ?
<Sysi> Justanick: and you still get error file not found?
<Justanick> SandJ,  Yes
<Justanick> Sysi, Yes
<Justanick> SandJ, Sorry ;)
<Sysi> that's genuinely weird
<drc> The Tab Completion givith and the Tab Completion taketh away
<xubuntu123> I can install i386 packages on xubuntu amd64?
<Justanick> Sysi, I have had the same problem yesterday with a few other bins
<Sysi> xubuntu123: yes
<xubuntu123> Ok
<xubuntu123> it's an Xubuntu precise feature ??
<Sysi> it's gnu/linux feature
<xubuntu123> Sysi: Thanks
<Justanick> Any ideas, where I can search for a solution?
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to replace the login screen with a better looking one?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<Justanick> Same problem happens on the Xubuntu installation on the NAS. File not found.
<Sysi> what if you use entire filename? pwd+filename
<Justanick> File or folder not found :(
<Sysi> ..err path
<Sysi> anyway
<Justanick> pwd ->/home/daniel/Downloads/Osada
<Justanick> -> ./home/daniel/Downloads/Osada/flashplayer
<koegs> without the "."
<Justanick> koegs, File or folder not found
<Sysi> you're running 64bit xubuntu and that binary is 32bit?
<Justanick> koegs, Also with and without the point at the beginning
<Justanick> I'm running 64.
<koegs> "file /home/daniel/Downloads/Osada/flashplayer"
<Sysi> ./ in bash means current folder, "cd ." works but doesn't really do anything :)
<lotato> hello!
<Justanick> File is 32-bit
<lotato> I'm hoping I navigated the site correctly! Is this where I can ask nooby questions without being laughed at? :]
<Sysi> yup
<dekkz> yup
<Justanick> Shouldn't the 32 Bit file not run ?
<Sysi> Justanick: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534
<jeepfanatic> Hi ... just switched to 12.04 and I'm having some issues with a few AWN applets and a few screenlets that crash on startup.  Seeing as they're all written in python, I was hoping to find out if there have been reports of problems w/ python apps in Precise or if anyone has any ideas how to deal with the issue.
<Sysi> it should run, but you need 32libs for it
<Justanick> Sysi, Taking a look at the link
<Sysi> "ia32 suite" tells about libs
<lotato> I posted my issue here < http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/24513445 > but I'll summarize it quickly. Essentially, my volume keys work (as in it displays the notification that the volume is being adjusted), but without actually affecting the sound.
<Sysi> jeepfanatic: bug reports can be found in launchpad.net
<Sysi> jeepfanatic: if you get errors when starting awn/screenlets in terminal you might get some idea
<jeepfanatic> rob@negator:~$ python -u /usr/share/screenlets/screenlets-pack-all/Terminal/TerminalScreenlet.py
<jeepfanatic> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jeepfanatic>   File "/usr/share/screenlets/screenlets-pack-all/Terminal/TerminalScreenlet.py", line 23, in <module>
<jeepfanatic>     import vte
<jeepfanatic> ImportError: No module named vte
<jeepfanatic> so if i'm thinking right there are pieces missing in python?
<dekkz> lotato: your not only one to see that, its been mentioned on xubuntu mailing list
<Sysi> jeepfanatic: try installing package python-vte
<jeepfanatic> installed python-vte and it works now :)  thanks!
<Justanick> Sysi, koegs  Thank you. It is working now.
<lotato> Ah that's a shame :/ At least the volume control applet works!
<lotato> Is this something that an update down the road will fix, or will I have to do something out of the ordinary?
<dekkz> too early to tell
<Sysi> lotato: try removing package xfce4-volumed, running "killall xfce4-volumed" and set hotkeys for "amixer set Master 5%+" and 5%-
<csioktel> Sysi: how to set the hotkeys?
<Sysi> in keyboard settings
<Sysi> you can also try installing gnome-settings-daemon (with apt-get --no-install-recommends) and set gnome services to be launched at startup in session settings (after removing xfce4-volumed)
<lotato> I'm a bit confused. I uninstalled volumed and ran killall, but I don't understand setting the hotkeys
<dekkz> sysi: beware that gnome-settings-daemon has a mute button bug where it wont un mute either amixer or PA
<lotato> is it the applications shortcut part of the keyboard settings?
<Sysi> lotato: first try running "amixer set Master 5%+" in terminal (without quotes)
<Sysi> dekkz: I think that's somewhere else (too).. or was before 12.04
<Sysi> g-s-d *can* mess up all kind of stuff, like mouse settings
<lotato> this was the ouput when I ran amixer set Master 5%+
<lotato> http://pastebin.com/UDQwFFJD
<Sysi> was volume raised?
<csioktel> i just installed ulatencyd, and feel the system is more responive.
<dekkz> sysi: that bug is what i have but i just use the ind app which works ok
<Sysi> I use alsa, amixer works
<Sysi> I'll probably install 12.04 later today, I can try to find actual fix
<dekkz> sysi: ive looked up bug no fix yet, think they just agreed that its a genuine bug
<lotato> The amixer set commands do work, and I've mapped them to my volume keys :) the only remaining issue I have is that when I press the mute button, pressing it again does not unmute (pressing the volume increase key does not unmute it either)
<lotato> does this apply? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Change_volume_with_keyboard_volume_buttons
<dekkz> thats a known bug lotato
<dekkz> no fix yet
<dekkz> i've got it same as you
<lotato> well at least it's comforting to know it's not a result of a mistake I made :>
<dekkz> just use ind app to mute/unmute
<Sysi> you can unmute by turning vol up
<Sysi> IIRC
<dekkz> not here either via slider or keyboard
<lotato> I can do it via the slider applet, thankfully, as well as my vol up/down keys now. pressing the vol up does not unmute it though
<ball> I love it when I join a channel and my question's answered in the topic ;-)
<ball> Now I'm debating whether to try an in-situ upgrade to Xubuntu 12.04
<lotato> Thanks again for the help everyone! Having the volume keys mapped is a great, and the mute not working isn't that big of a deal. Have a good day!
<lotato> is great* my grammar is suffering lol
<lotato> goodbye!
<Guest14218> xubuntu 12.04 is good
<ball> I don't think I'll upgrade just yet. It might break something.
<Unit193> That's what I thought, was going to wait a while but had to reboot the computer so just went with it.
<ThePendulum> How does one get to use Xubuntu, yet still be afraid to break something?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, ?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, what do you mean=
<ball> brb
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Well, at some point, a person probably switched from Windows to Linux. If you made that switch, how could upgrading from Xubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 be an issue?
<ball> ThePendulum: why assume everyone came from Windows?
<drc> ThePendulum: You're right, s/he should be used to linux breaking things by now
<Unit193> ThePendulum: Simply because upgrades aren't known for going well, and may need a reinstall.
<ball> ThePendulum: I could fix it if the upgrade hosed my system, I have backups and can download a 12.4 .iso. I would rather avoid the inconvenience.
<ball> drc++
<GridCube> ThePendulum, easy, if you get to do the W>L switch you set your mind to a complete change, once you get to do a L > L you hope things to remain working the same
<ThePendulum> It doesn't matter if one used Windows before or not, but if you ended up using Linux somehow, then I assume one has a certain technological knowledge and an upgrade shouldn't be all that frightening
<GridCube> in any case this is offtopic matters
<ball> Perhaps I shouldn't have said "afraid" then.  More "wary"
<ball> GridCube: why is an upgrade to Xubuntu 12.4 off-topic?
<ThePendulum> ball: Because anything Xubuntu related is considered offtopic in this channel, afaik
<drc> ball: That wasn't offtopic. the rest of our conversation was.
<GridCube> ball, the part i got to was more about a philosophical matter than anything else, sorry
<ball> GridCube: I think it's valid in that we're discussing potential sources of anxiety (or wariness ;-) surrounding the upgrade process.  I think that's fair game.
<ThePendulum> GridCube: The discussion is not interrupting any technical support.
<ball> GridCube: ...provided we keep it civil. ;-)
<GridCube> ThePendulum, no its not, but people with problems migth get scare to ask if they are afraid to interrupt :)
<GridCube> but we are able to continue discussing non technical issues on #xubuntu-offtopic if thats not a problem
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to 'install' another login screen?
<ThePendulum> Which looks a bit like the Ubuntu one?
<Unit193> Manager, or greeter?
<Unit193> !info unity-greeter
<ubottu> unity-greeter (source: unity-greeter): Unity Greeter. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ThePendulum> I think I mean the greeter. The one that allows you to select a user and requests your password
<Unit193> That's what Ubu uses.
<ThePendulum> I figure
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to make Xubu use it?
<ThePendulum> Without losing Xfce
<Unit193> Yep, just be careful for what it'd install.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install unity-greeter --no-install-recommends
<ThePendulum> I'll keep that in mind
<ThePendulum> I'm going to try to customize Xubuntu and release my own 'distro'
<ThePendulum> But the login screen is definitely one of the things that bothers me most, besides the default theme
<razvan> can i make xubuntu more lighter?
<ThePendulum> razvan: If you need it lighter, I'd go for Lubuntu with lxde
<ThePendulum> But aware, Lubuntu is so light it may blow away
<razvan> ive tried...but i some cases its so slluggish
<ThePendulum> razvan: What do you need it to be light for?
<PatrickBic> is there some way to set this "hold longer to right-click" functionality in 12.04? (maybe more a xfce then a xubuntu question ;) )
<razvan> ive got a netbook....1,6ghz...1gb ram....it doesnt heats up so fast when i used lubuntu
<PatrickBic> talking about touchscreen and holding finger onto it for a longer period of time
<razvan> with xubuntu heats up more quick
<ThePendulum> PatrickBic: I'd indeed ask the Xfce guys for that
<PatrickBic> ThePendulum, thanks for making it clear =)
<ThePendulum> PatrickBic: The people in here may be able to help you, but I'm afraid I'm not, and I seem to be the only one active right now. The Xfce channel is probably quicker
<PatrickBic> well.. I'm not in a hurry but i'll ask those guys (and girls ofc ;) ) over there :P
<GridCube> its not
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> half an hour later
<Wizard> Good afternoon.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good
<ball> hello vinny
<vinny> hello
<Wizard> GridCube, ?
<Wizard> What's going on?
<GridCube> :) not much
<ball> Can Xubuntu bridge (or route) between a wireless LAN that's connected to the Internet and a wired LAN that is not?
<GridCube> lots of new nicks comming with the new release and stuff :D
<GridCube> ball, as linux can, yes
<GridCube> thats pretty much non-xubuntu related
<ball> GridCube: Where would be a good place to ask?
<gim_> Hello. Is it possible to install DropBox in Xubuntu without installing nautilus?
<GridCube> gim_, yes
<GridCube> gim_, http://softwarebakery.com/maato/thunar-dropbox.html
<GridCube> ball, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<GridCube> you can start there
<ball> Thanks GridCube
<GridCube> ball, when i said is not xubuntu related i meant its not exclusivelly a thing from xubuntu, its more like an universal thing
<ball> I understood, there's common underlying infrastructure.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> yes
<Wizard> ball, I don't want to ruin your world, but Xubuntu is a regular linux distribution.
<ball> Wizard: "regular" as in ordinary?
<Wizard> More like in "common".
<Wizard> Or "typical"
<ball> I don't have a lot of Linux experience, even though the first time I installed it was from 5.25" 1.2M floppies.
<Wizard> You don't have to.
<ball> hello em
 * Wizard yawns.
<muxxy> hey guys, what's wrong with xubuntu digital cameras support? in fresh installs of both xubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 it's impossible to import my photos using gthumb (no cameras found)... i tried two different cameras in ptp mode (they work with command-line gphoto or other linux distros)
<GridCube> mmm
<holstein> muxxy: i would look into whatever kernel worked... maybe search around my the device and see how others are doing it
<GridCube> muxxy, can you launch gthumb from a terminal and try again, then pastebin whatever dumps to the terminal?
<holstein> yeah.. i like that idea ^^
<muxxy> hmmm
<muxxy> ok
<muxxy> it dumps this message when I try to import photos...
<muxxy> (gthumb:5130): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_file_chooser_set_current_folder_file: assertion `G_IS_FILE (file)' failed
<muxxy> btw, it works in this xubuntu installation when I do a gphoto2 --get-all-files
<holstein> muxxy: so, it *is* possible then?
<muxxy> yeah, it is...
<muxxy> it seems a gthumb related problem... I don't know if gthumb is using gphoto directly
<muxxy> or relies on other libraries
<holstein> well, you can forget the kernel idea i had.. or anything about driver support.. i was confused when you said "impossible"... that implied that the action was impossible to me
<muxxy> i meant, impossible with gthumb ;)
<muxxy> actually gtkam and shotwell work too
<GridCube> muxxy, https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/21682
<GridCube> he has your same error dump
<GridCube> no apparent solution
<muxxy> hmm maybe I should try reinstalling gthumb and its dependencies...
<muxxy> or i can stick to gtkam or the command line
<GridCube> let me do some more research muxxy
<muxxy> it's jsut that I find really weird that the tool that is included by default doesn't work for me (on both 11.10 and 12.04)
<GridCube> muxxy, we didnt really had much testing on that to be honest
<muxxy> yeah, but it seems nobody complained about this, so it doesn't seem like a bug
<GridCube> well, it probably is
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thats why we need people helping us to make things better
<GridCube> muxxy, if you want to can send a bug report
<muxxy> maybe I should test it with ubuntu :?
<GridCube> people related to gthumb should read it :)
<GridCube> muxxy, i don't think i would make any difference
<GridCube> but you can tryh
<muxxy> do u mean it won't work in ubuntu?
<GridCube> muxxy, i mean i wont be much of a difference
<GridCube> its the same core
<muxxy> i rebooted with the livecd
<muxxy> gthumb doesn't dump any message now...
<muxxy> but camera still not working
<Delemas> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, I've been unable to type properly as my ' key has been overridden to create special characters. i.e. to get a ' I have to type ' space. How do I turn that off?
<xubuntu887> ok
<GridCube> Delemas, what keyboard layoud do you use?
<GridCube> english one'
<GridCube> ?
<Sysi> can I resize partitions with alternate disk?
<GridCube> yes
<Sysi> can I resize so that free space will be at the beginning of disk? (or at the end of first partition)
<GridCube> mmmm dont really know
<GridCube> let me chec
<Sysi> mmh, I have full backup, could just wipe entire disk
<muxxy> GridCube, the GTK file dialog makes it to work... I mean, if I open the GTK file dialog and I click on Sony PTP (the filesystem of my camera), it starts working with gthumb
<muxxy> I have to do this everytime I connect the camera...
<GridCube> muxxy, yes, that sounds about right, the error you get is with importing from gtk (IA__gtk_file_chooser)
<muxxy> hmm well, I'm not getting this error when I run it from the livecd
<GridCube> might be a problem with gtk3? i dunno
<muxxy> maybe...
<GridCube> Sysi, so, apparently you can resize just well, and for what i see you get the freespace remaining at the last of the old partition
<GridCube> but when creating a new partition from freespace you can choose where to put it at the begining or at the end
<muxxy> GridCube, you are right... I cannot find "Sony PTP" in the File dialog of gtk2 applications...
<GridCube> so then the problem aint in gthumb but in gtk file chooser
<Sysi> GridCube: oh yeah, I can make *several* changes before actually writing changes to disk
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> each event gets written to disk
<GridCube> Sysi, the alternate cd uses partman
<Sysi> well, I'll see what happens, I have SSD and data backed up on HDD. should alternate disk pushed to usb stick with dd boot?
<muxxy> GridCube, yeah, it seems a gtk2/gtk3/gvfs bug...
<GridCube> i use unetbootin without any problem so... yeah i guess it should work
<GridCube> muxxy, sorry to hear about that :(
<cwillu> How does one fix the missing menu syndrome?
<holstein> from the panel?... add a menu to the panel
<holstein> you can make a new user or fire up the live CD if you need to learn what got removed
<cwillu> holstein, the button is there
<cwillu> it's the contents that are missing
<cwillu> alacarte still shows everything
<holstein> not sure.. i would try a new user and troubleshoot from there
<cwillu> I might just restore my oneiric backup :/
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.config/menus
<holstein> yeah... thats worth a try
<Sysi> or preferably mv ~/.config/menus ~/menubackup
<cwillu> yeah, given that I do in fact have things in there I want in there :p
<cwillu> next, my indicators are all massively huge and vertically oriented
<cwillu> it appears that we caught the syndrome gnome panel had, such that the only virtuous orientation was that of the containing panel
<GridCube> cwillu, you did an upgrade?
<cwillu> yes
<GridCube> cwillu, delete ALL the old configs
<GridCube> rm ~/.local
<cwillu> speaking of actively distructive advice
<GridCube> or from thunar better, press ctrl-h
<GridCube> cwillu, thats how things are
<Sysi> cwillu: you have vertical panel?
<cwillu> Sysi, yes
<Unit193> GridCube: -r
<GridCube> old config files mess with new software
<cwillu> GridCube, that's a new one
<Sysi> mhm, I wonder if behaviour of indicators is possible to change
<GridCube> Unit193, yes... i know. im just reallyh afraid from that -r
<Unit193> You can toss in a -v too, just don't recommend -f
<cwillu> GridCube, given that that's the only way to make rm ~/.local actually do anything...
<GridCube> cwillu, well, im not going to be constructive then, thats whay i do
<bsmith0931> i had a beautiful black theme from elegant gnome, is it possible to have something similar in xubuntu?
<cwillu> you're not being constructive, you're recommending a course of action that will blow away a lot of settings which are not supposed to get blown away
<Marzata> Xubu 12.04 is great! Thank you community!
<Sysi> bsmith0931: themes that work in gnome work in xfce, except window manager themes
<GridCube> bsmith0931, try using the same theme, if its a gtk one it might work, you can also use albatross
<Shirakawasuna> Marzata: what kind of stuff is new? I couldn't find anything exciting in the release notes
<Sysi> GridCube: albatross now has gtk3?
<bsmith0931> windo manager themes meaning a white window will have to stay white and glaring instead of a plesant gray?
<GridCube> Sysi, no, not yet :(
<Sysi> GridCube: then I wouldn't recommend it for *fixing* something
<GridCube> bsmith0931, it depends on what themes you choose
<bsmith0931> ive tried to install new themes but they dont show up
<Marzata> Shirakawasuna: I love the the design touches.
<GridCube> bsmith0931, put them on ~/.local/themes
<bsmith0931> ohi was moving them to the root theme folder
<Sysi> that works too? I think it should be ~/.themes
<GridCube> gods im just bad today
<GridCube> i should leave
<GridCube> you are correct Sysi
<bsmith0931> there too the themes folder in my account and nothing
<GridCube> ;_; sorry
<GridCube> i don't know where my mind is
<Shirakawasuna> Marzata: themes and such?
<Sysi> GridCube: I think you're going kde or something
<GridCube> XD lol Sysi
<GridCube> bsmith0931, Sysi is right, themes should go to ~/.themes
<GridCube> now i will go and stop doing a fool of myself
<bsmith0931> what menu will they show up in ? cause i put them there
<bsmith0931> /home/ben/.themes
<Sysi> settings -> appearance, after you've reopened it
<Marzata> Shirakawasuna: and tons of new sw
<Shirakawasuna> Marzata: cool
<Sysi> bsmith0931: window manager themes in window manager settings
<bsmith0931> where are window manager settings
<Sysi> in settings manager
<bsmith0931> ive looked there not in the sleection menu for themes in appearance
<GridCube> bsmith0931, as Sysi said, theres 2
<muxxy> GridCube, it seems it isn't a xubuntu bug anyway... they have the same problem with cameras, gvfs and thunar on archlinux
<bsmith0931> there in both afaik which two just to make sure?
<Sysi> btw, icons go to ~/.icons
<GridCube> mmhm muxxy thats the first bug i pasted you, remember?
<muxxy> yeah, well... that one was about gthumb... but it seems this gthumb/thunar bug is kinda the same
<Sysi> theme folder need to be like ~/.themes/themename/gtk-2.0 (gtk-3.0|xfwm4) ofc
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<GridCube> :)
 * Sysi goes to sauna ->
<bsmith0931> ok the theme folder i wnat to use has an xfwm4 folder with all sorts of stuff in it now where do i go to activate that theme im not even sure im running xfce or an xubuntu session or what the diff is
<GridCube> bsmith0931, to be sure you can logout and relogin
<bsmith0931> to use a theme from xcfwm4 which do i want?
<GridCube> but the theme should be there on appareance->style   and on window manager -> style
<aguitel> anyway to install amsn in 12.04?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install amsn
<aguitel> GridCube, not in repo
<holstein> http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php aguitel
<GridCube> !info amns
<ubottu> Package amns does not exist in precise
<GridCube> !info amsn
<ubottu> Package amsn does not exist in precise
<aguitel> holstein, ok
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> !info amsn oneiric
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.4-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 412 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<GridCube> how weird
<holstein> yeah... not sure why it would get taken out
<muxxy> bye guys... and thanks ;)
<Uhlik> hi, evening
<Uhlik> got problem with xbmc on xubuntu 12/04
<GridCube> !details | Uhlik
<ubottu> Uhlik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gosset_Inofensiu> goog evening all
<Uhlik> working on it
<GridCube> evening
<Uhlik> latest and fresh xubuntu, i am installed xbmc from software center, i am switched to start xbmc  after reboot in session manager, but xbmc is onlz blank screen after system start and i have no waz how to turn it off and set xfce/subuntu session back
<GridCube> Uhlik, you can press ctrl-alt-f1 and to to tty1
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a quick question: is it possible to change thunar for gnome in xubuntu?
<GridCube> from there you can login and do a sudo killall xbmc, or even a >sudo service ligthdm restart
<Sysi> Gosset_Inofensiu: thunar for nautilus you mean? yes it is
<GridCube> Uhlik, that last one its probably the best one
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sorry yes
<Uhlik> so write it in in blind into terminal<
<Uhlik> like*
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Sysi, if I do so, will I get any system conflicts or anything unstable?
<Sysi> Gosset_Inofensiu: you need to set nautilus to not take over the desktop, but apart from that there should be no issues
<GridCube> Uhlik, you should be able to see on the tty, no matter what xbmc did
<Uhlik> ok, iam gonna try it, thx
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok thanks Sysi
<enzodac> hello
<GridCube> sup?
<enzodac> i am from italy
<tjingboem> how can i move /tmp to another partition?
<enzodac> i am installing xubuntu for first time, is it egual to debian?
<Wizard> Egual?
<enzodac> sorry, my english is not very well
<Wizard> Mine to, don't worry.
<Wizard> Xubuntu is based on Debian.
<GridCube> enzodac, if you mean if its equal to gnome, then its similar to gnome2
<enzodac> thanks
<GridCube> if you mean if its similar to xfce on debian, then yes, it just use some edited menus
<enzodac> ciao, and thank you
<Uhlik> hey, iam back  :)
<Uhlik> it helps with small modification
<Uhlik> killall xbmc and/or lightdm restart was going back into the same blank screen, si i am removed xbmc and then killall and lightdm restart
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i am asking myself why nautilus has an option to resize images and thunar hasn't
<Gosset_Inofensiu> resize = edit
<GridCube> Gosset_Inofensiu, it just don't
<Uhlik> thanx a lot for help
<Gosset_Inofensiu> it is an amazingly helpful feature
<Gosset_Inofensiu> although I don't dare to try to implement it on thunar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nobody here works with xubuntu + nautilus?
<aguitel> many people here are old gnome user
<Wizard> I don't like nautilus, I never did.
<Wizard> Eversince it appeared in Gnome 1.4 :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> glups
<mongy> what do you mean 'edit' ?  there is 'open with' and if you have an editor installed, there it is.
<aguitel> anyway to make single click in desktop to open applications ?
<Wizard> Hmm..
<mongy> and if you have the chops, you can create custom actions.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i am just discovering those custom actions things
<Gosset_Inofensiu> could it be that thunar is more configurable than gnome indeed?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> for a desktop user
<GridCube> dunno, never actually used nautilus
<mongy> http://salinelinux.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=software&action=display&thread=98  for some examples
<mongy> I use the disk usage one, since selecting multiple files/folders to get size is not possible otherwise
<GridCube> i use df
<mongy> I can use df too, but sometimes just quicker to use thunar.
<ThePendulum> Damned
<mongy> if I'm already there that is.
<ThePendulum> I accidently disabled one of my screens, and now I can't use my main account any longer... is there a way to revert that setting?
<aguitel> anyone know how install xfce 4.10 in precise ?
<mongy> aguitel: there is a ppa if you search for it
<aguitel> mongy, you did ?
<mongy> aguitel: https://plus.google.com/112064450121097287690      scroll down a little
<mongy> "Note: Keep in mind that this is not a final/stable Xfce 4.10 release"
<aguitel> mongy, you installed?
<mongy> nope
<aguitel> ok
<hydester_> trying to install openshot and getting "Depends" error that I can't resolve.  using precise.  depends on python-mlt3, libmlt4, etc.
<hydester_> not really sure openshot is the best tool for the job, but not being able to install certainly is an issue anyway
<Sysi> did you update package lists before trying to install?
<hydester_> Sysi: yes.  even tried the ppas
<hydester_> fails the same way on two different machines, buth running xubuntu precise amd64
<hydester_> both
<ThePendulum> I accidently disabled one of my screens. Is there a way to turn it back on from a guest login?
<hydester_> ThePendulum: why from guest?
<ThePendulum> hydester_: Because the screens has been disabled on my main account, which makes it impossible to do anything
<hydester_> ThePendulum: you can try xrandr... http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2.  but i only have used it in the account i want to change
<well_laid_lawn> moving ~/.config/xfce4 before logging in might help
<hydester_> ThePendulum: you could always unplug the montor that is disabled so you can get to a terminal in the main account
<well_laid_lawn> *before logging in to the gui
<hydester_> not sure which is more brute force
<hydester_> but in general i find it handy to know how to use xrandr.  esp since dual screen support in xubuntu (probably xfce's fault) seems to be lacking
<hydester_> that is, via gui like in gnome, etc.
<ThePendulum> I guess I'll just throw a reinstall at it
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid I need to ask one more time...
<ThePendulum> What, again, should I add to "sudo apt-get install unity-greeter" to prevent my system from going titanic?
<ThePendulum> Something with no and recommended, but I keep forgetting what exactly in what order
<ThePendulum> Unit193:
<Unit193> --no-install-recommends
<ThePendulum> Good golly, thanks. I hope I don't forget it again
<hydester_> or don't use unity greeter
<ThePendulum> hydester_: Any other alternatives?
<ThePendulum> I'm not very fond of the default one
<hydester_> i don't know, maybe lightdm?
<ThePendulum> hydester_: That's the default one
<ThePendulum> Brb, reboot
<GridCube> hydester, ... unity greeter is a lightdm skin
<ThePendulum> ^ That, too
<hydester_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<hydester_> oh, just a skin.
<hydester_> i just automatically avoid anything with "unity" in it out of habit
<GridCube> lol
<hydester_> although i just went from ubuntu to xubuntu while other people i know fled to mint
<hydester_> i wonder how canonical feels about mint users or other distros based off of ubuntu
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic please
<GridCube> ;)
<hydester_> sorry.  i won't ask how the weather is either :)
<hydester_> i used boot repair today to fix a bad boot after upgrade... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<hydester_> worked nice, although it wasn't clear that my logs would be uploaded to paste.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> :D i find that an awesome feature
<t0rx__> anyone ever had success setting up an extended monitor on a Intel Atom w/ integrated graphics card?
<t0rx__> xrandr isn't seeing 2 monitors when I'm hooked up
<GridCube> t0rx__, try arandr
<GridCube> though if xrandr doesnt see them then you might need to create a xorg.conf
<t0rx__> GridCube, I thought 12.04 didn't use xorg.conf anymore?
<knome> t0rx__, not by default
<GridCube> t0rx__, not default
<GridCube> thats why i saud you might need to create one
<GridCube> s/saud/said/
<t0rx__> got it.  never seen arandr, this gui is pretty cool.
<GridCube> :)
<hydester_> arandr is new to me too.  "ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '1200@65'"
<hydester_> it doesn't like me
<t0rx__> I get some python errors, looks like arandr is calling xrandr and my warning from that is flowing through
<hydester_> isn't this a valid mode?   "1600x1200@65"
<t0rx__> GridCube, looks like arandr isn't seeing it, or letting me create a new layout.
<t0rx__> If I create an xorg.conf how do I make it active since 12.04 doesn't use it by default?
<GridCube> well, you said xrandr didnt saw it either, arandr wont do anything xrandr doesnt because its just a gui for it
<GridCube> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<GridCube> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<GridCube> t0rx__, ^^^^
<t0rx__> got it, thanks  I'll start some recon && try to get it working.  Thanks for the help.
<GridCube> good luck
<t0rx__> Any idea where what package xorgconfig is in under 12.04?
<GridCube> t0rx__, you need to use Xorg -configure
<GridCube> no xorgconfig
<bsmith093> gedit forgets where i was in my files, how do i fix this?
<GridCube> its not gedit, its the gtk file selector
<bsmith093> when i open a file and scroll through , gedit used to remember the cursor position and open to that spot, like a builtin bookmark, this was really handy.
<t0rx__> GridCube, that says the server is already active for display 0
<GridCube> t0rx__, well, yes
<bsmith093> crap, so how do i get that back? ubutnu 12 to xubuntu convert
<t0rx__> I figure'd I'd try to make it generate an xorg.conf that I could then edit && load up.
<GridCube> bsmith093, well, :/ don't know, it like a missing feature
<GridCube> t0rx__, http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<bsmith093> i]do i need nautilus
<t0rx__> but none in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GridCube> you see, you have to stop lightdm now, not gdm
<GridCube> but its the same
<knome> t0rx__, Xorg.conf - not xorg.conf
<GridCube> to stop lightdm you do sudo service lightdm stop
<ThePendulum> Talking about lightdm, is there any way to configure unity greeter?
<ThePendulum> There should be a config file in the lightdm directory, but there isn't
<GridCube> ThePendulum, yes there is
<GridCube> ThePendulum, hopefully quantal quetzal will have a nicier lightdm :D
<t0rx__> GridCube thanks.  I'll check it out.
<ThePendulum> GridCube: No, there really isn't :P And yes, that would be nice
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Perhaps a classier default theme would be... nice.
<ThePendulum> brb
<GridCube> D:
<ThePendulum> Dammit! Why won
<ThePendulum> -won't my dual screens work on startup
<GridCube> i... lost... ownership of my own folders :(
<GridCube> oh, no i just lost ownership of /tmp
<SandJ> In Xubuntu 11.10 how do I stop X?   (so I can install NVidia drivers)
<GridCube> SandJ, go to a tty and >sudo stop lightdm
<GridCube> then install your drivers by ./nvidiainstaller.sh
<GridCube> or whatever
<SandJ> GridCube, if I disappear suddenly, it worked and so thank you in advance!
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/210180
<GridCube> nice ah
<GridCube> nice, really helpful error is really helpful
<ThePendulum> rotfl
<aguitel> power manager is not working in my pc ,i want to switch off the monitor but it not working
<ThePendulum> aguitel: If you smash the screen really hard, it will eventually turn off
<cbrunos> hi
<GridCube> !nothelping | ThePendulum
<cbrunos> will xfce 4.10 be available on xubuntu 12.04?
<ThePendulum> :O
<aguitel> ThePendulum, how i do?
<GridCube> cbrunos, no
<GridCube> cbrunos, there is a ppa
<ThePendulum> aguitel: Well, please don't smash it... what settings have you tried so far?
<ThePendulum> brb, reboot
<cbrunos> GridCube: ok, nice thanks!
<GridCube> cbrunos, https://plus.google.com/112064450121097287690/posts/8Z5jnh8cRb1
<cbrunos> I guess this ppa contains now the stable 4.10 version?
<aguitel> ThePendulum, i disable screen saver and in advanced tab i check power management enabled all in 5 minutes
<GridCube> cbrunos, probably dunno
<cbrunos> GridCube: ok thx, I'll take a look!
<GridCube> good luck
<GridCube> aguitel, you want your monitor to lock?
<aguitel> GridCube, no ,only black
<Unit193> cbrunos: There is no stable 4.10 version.
<knome> Unit193, xfce 4.10 was released today ;]
<Unit193> >_>
<Unit193> <_<
<GridCube> i don't know then, i have a lock screen option there, and you can disable all screensavers so it will just blackout
<Unit193> \o/
<knome> Unit193, but the repository is probably not up-to-date yet
<GridCube> i don't know then, i have a lock screen option there, and you can disable all screensavers so it will just blackout, aguitel
<knome> Unit193, and also, it's not guaranteed that it'll work well with 12.04 anyway
<GridCube> nope
<ThePendulum> I hate the fact my splash screen resolution gets too low after I've installed my video drivers
<Unit193> Yeah.
<GridCube> yeah
<ThePendulum> Any way to reverse it, and make the splash screen 1920x1080 again?
<GridCube> you can edit the grub stage and give it the desired resolution
<ThePendulum> Any guide on how to do so?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, http://askubuntu.com/questions/54067/how-do-i-safely-change-grub2-screen-resolution
<ThePendulum> Does it only support 4:3 resolutions?
<GridCube> my netbook uses 1024x600 so, no
<ThePendulum> Ah, I thought I read that somewhere
<SandJ> @GridCube, cheers dude.  I'm now running the latest NVIDIA driver.   ("lightdm" - I'd never have guessed that.)
<GridCube> SandJ, lightdm its the standard dm for ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/medibuntu, etc
<GridCube> it replaced gdm
<ThePendulum> How do I enter the grub during start-up?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, read the link i passed you...
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> it says right there
<ThePendulum> "Reboot and press and hold shift to display your grub."
<ThePendulum> Yeah, well, that doesn't do shite
<GridCube> it does
<GridCube> anyway i have to reboot and see if i didnt break things for good
<ThePendulum> It doesn't for me :(
<ThePendulum> Exactly where do I have to start holding shift?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> good gods
<GridCube> D: i've lost all my partitions
<GridCube> they are gonne
<Unit193> How'd you manage that?
<GridCube> i was doing a simple update from the update manager
<Unit193> Or, should I !ask you? :P
<GridCube> and it said the error i pasted earlier
<GridCube> and i couldnt write to /tmp
<GridCube> and then... i rebooted to see if that fixed stuff
<GridCube> it went to the disk analizerd stage of plymouth
<hydester_> boot-repair?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<GridCube> for all the disks
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> i meant for all the partitions on that disk
<GridCube> oh thank you gods, /home stills there
#xubuntu 2012-04-29
<utu-san> how can we get 4.10 in precise?
<utu-san> is there  a ppa?
<GridCube> ys
<GridCube> check the xubuntu g+ page
<utu-san> thanks
<utu-san> GridCube: I mean xfce 4.10 not xubuntu 4.10 :(
<GridCube> utu-san, yes, keep reading
<GridCube> utu-san, https://plus.google.com/u/0/112064450121097287690/posts/8Z5jnh8cRb1
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> i dont have the slightiest idea of what happened
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> but i managed to burn a cd with 12.04 so im gonna try to install it
<utu-san> GridCube: thanks anyway.
<GridCube> utu-san, i pasted you a link
<GridCube> bbl
<utu-san> GridCube: yes I saw that
<GridCube> great
<GridCube> the cd i burned i broken and i dont have any other and i cant find my pendrive
<GridCube> just great
<rolesp> hello all
<GridCube> hi
<hydester_> GridCube: not that this helps now, but the keychain pen drives are quite handy
<rolesp> I am trying to install 12.04 but installer don't detect my ati video card:(
<GridCube> its one of those, only thats not on my keychins
<hydester_> perhaps a good thing that it isn't, or you'd be missing your keys too ;)
<GridCube> XD
<hydester_> GridCube: can you PXE boot to another machine?
<GridCube> thanks hydester_ XD i needed that
<GridCube> i dont know what pxe means
<GridCube> im running the computer from the windows boot now
<GridCube> and i can see the disks now, but xubuntu wont boot
<hydester_> pxe is via nic
<GridCube> no idea what that means
<hydester_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<hydester_> when your machine talks to the DHCP server to get an address, if it supports PXE and is enabled then it can boot via tftp or https, without usb or CD or local disk
<hydester_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<GridCube> never heard of that, but i think its easier now to find where the pendrive is
<hydester_> heh.  yeah
<hydester_> it'd be interesting if wubi supported recovery mode too
<GridCube> :D found it!
<GridCube> my mom put it where it should have been
<GridCube> obviously, thats the last place where i looked
<hydester_> it was with your keys after all?
<GridCube> :P no, in the box near the radio, that have an usb slot to play musics from pendrives, thats why it isnt in my keys anymore, because its usually plugged in the radio
<hydester_> perhaps you could install xubuntu on your radio
<GridCube> ... i don't think thats possible, not yet
<aguitel> how install libreoffice
<rolesp> is there an option to tell the installer I have an ATI video card?
<ruien> aguitel: there is an apt-package named "libreoffice", have you tried "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"?
<aguitel> ruien, no
<ruien> rolesp: normally, you install the operating system first, and then the official drivers for your video card. I have an Nvidia and installed the official drivers and it worked perfectly.
<ruien> rolesp: is the problem that you are unable to install xubuntu at all?
<ruien> aguitel: you can search packages using something like "apt-cache search libreoffice" to see all of the options to install. Usually the simplest name is the right one.
<aguitel> ruien, ok thanks
<rolesp> ruien, yes, the installer start ok, but then only shows a for columns of dots
<ruien> rolesp: hmmm.. I think you need to see the actual loading output rather than using the pretty screen. When you boot to the Xubuntu CD, edit the boot line for the "install xubuntu" option (i think you press F to edit it?)
<ruien> then remove the word "quiet" from the command line and hit enter
<ruien> This should get xubuntu to load without showing a splash screen, so you can see exactly where it died
<ruien> In my case, I had a similar problem, but it wasn't related to my video card. It was related to my SATA settings, so I installed by adding the "acpi=off" immediately before "quiet", which disabled ACPI since my drives are running in IDE mode.
<hydester_> ruien: can't you just hit "esc" to toggle the splash screen?
<ruien> hm, maybe. I've never tried it
<rolesp> ok, ruien, thanks for the tip, going to try it
<rolesp> allready I am installing xubuntu 9.10, and is installing ok
<rolesp> don't know if I can upgrade to 12.04 from 9.10
<Unit193> You can't.
<rolesp> ok tnks
<ruien> rolesp: no luck getting it to load? Were you able to get verbose loading (the kernel log) at least?
<GridCube> :) ok installing desktop amd64
<GridCube> lets hope thing fix now
<rolesp> ruien, i have not tried the tip, was waiting for 9.10 to finalize install
<ruien> kk
<rolesp> I was using ubuntu 10.04 in that machine without any problem
<rolesp> but I am switchin to xubuntu
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> nice
<GridCube> [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/target/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic'
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> im getting scared
<GridCube> ;_;
<ruien> GridCube: what are you trying to do exactly?
<GridCube> install xubuntu
<GridCube> :(
<ruien> you're getting that error during installation, or after installing? Was that in response to any commands you had run?
<GridCube> during, no commands it just popped up
<GridCube> i installed xubuntu every week for the past 6 months an no once got this error
<ruien> hmm, that is odd. what is /target ? Is that mounted somewhere (and do you have access to a shell to find out?_
<GridCube> being in the livecd, yes yes i have
<GridCube> its not mounted
<GridCube> i just reformated the partition
<GridCube> but i dont get it
<GridCube> something might be wrong physically
<GridCube> even after formating the partition it says "used 495.22MiB"
<ruien> yeah, that sounds like some physical problem. I have had servers before where "read-only filesystem" shows up out of the blue on a server that's been running for 2 years, and usually it indicates some hardware issue. I have the dataceter replace the drive, but I'll start with an fsck first.
<ruien> does fdisk notice any obvious errors with your partition table when you run "fdisk -l" ?
<Unit193> ...I wonder if I still have a hard drive out in the freezer...
<Unit193> (Woops, wrong channel, nevermind)
<GridCube> none
<GridCube> fdisk /dev/sdb1, says: /dev/sdb1: clean, 11/1313280 files, 126449/5242880 blocks
<ruien> did you format the partition you're installing to before installing xubuntu? which filesystem?
<GridCube> it was ext4, used the installer and marked it to format and use again as ext4, now i manually formated it using gparted again to ext4
<GridCube> it says its using 500MiB anyway
<ruien> well, that sounds about right if it's a large partition
<GridCube> 20GiB
<ruien> :-/
<ruien> i guess try the install again, but if you keep seeing that, something is wrong, maybe physically.
<GridCube> yes, i guess it is, because the update error i got earlier came just out of the blue aswell
<GridCube> well the installer failed instantaneously now
<GridCube> something is wron
<ruien> same/similar error?
<GridCube> i dont see any error log
<ruien> how did it fail?
<GridCube> it says "the installer has failed" thats how
<ruien> lol
<ruien> assuming you can't just try another drive right?
<GridCube> mmm i can resize a partition on sda
<ruien> :-/
<ruien> that sounds scary. I've done it before and haven't had any errors (even with NTFS partitions on there) but i am still wary of it
<GridCube> but that drive doesnt have any errors so far
<ruien> if you have your data backed up, i'd say go for it
<GridCube> i've done it a lot of times
<ruien> yeah, it's probably more stable now than it was ~10 years ago.
<GridCube> its not a really relevant disk, its my old /home partition, and the relevant data goes to sdb6 partition
<GridCube> so its not thats scary
<GridCube> done
<ruien> cool
<GridCube> ruien, look at the error log http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-280412-232606.php
<GridCube> ;_; i dont get it
<ruien> segfault in a shared object file?
<GridCube> apparently
<ruien> did you verify the MD5SUM of image that you downloaded
<GridCube> a broken install media?
<ruien> yeah it sounds like that. check the md5sum of the image you burned/copied to USB and compare it to the value in the "MD5SUMS" text file at the mirror where you downloaded it
<GridCube> the iso is fine
<GridCube> how do i check the dvd?
<GridCube> oh i need to do that from the boot
<GridCube> bbl
<t0rx__> anyone know if xorg.conf settings will take for a output that xrandr doesn't show?
<Shirakawasuna> xfce 4.10 released, just after 12.04. So close!
<pleia2> not really that close, we froze for release a month ago
<ruien> t0rx_: not really sure, but even Xvfb (which doesn't support XRANDR) still runs on X11 and uses an xorg.conf I think, so that implies that they would take effect.
<theoN^> is it just me or is there barely any difference with the previous Xfce version (just look and feel wise)
<theoN^> Also, I actually have my 2nd screen running without XRANDR support
<theoN^> configured it with xorg.conf, so I guess that's a yes t0rx__
<Shirakawasuna> well, release/freeze 1 month apart versus 1 year dev cycle for xfce
<Shirakawasuna> (so close)
<t0rx__> ruien: thanks, could I just shoot commands at the output that isn't listed with xrandr or would I need to make xorg.conf changes and reload?
<t0rx__> theoN^: its the analog output, so maybe I could just fire at VGA or VGA1 (I'm trying to setup a second screen)
<t0rx__> I ran xorg -configure which created a xorg.conf but it doesn't list even my current screen w/ modes.
<ruien> I'm not sure; all my experience has been with Xvfb, but it looks like theoN^ may have already done something similar
<t0rx__> ruien: hows Xvfb compare to xorg?
<ruien> err.. Xvfb uses Xorg, Xvfb is the X virtual framebuffer, which means that you can run GUI apps without an actual GUI/display
<ruien> I use it on servers often - for example, if you have a server where you need to process a web page but don't have any GUI, you run it under Xvfb
<t0rx__> ahh got it
<theoN^> ruien, what graphics card are you using ?
<theoN^> I was forced into using xorg.conf due to my ATI card
<theoN^> both my screens are connected through DVI though
<ruien> on my local machine? GeForce GTX 460
<theoN^> then twinview should take care of it, no ?
<theoN^> oh I actually meant t0rx__
<theoN^> hehe
<theoN^> got confused for a sec
<t0rx__> theoN^: Intel integrated .... its a netbook running an Atom proc.
<t0rx__> theoN^: here's lspci output: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<rolesp> ruien, edited the boot options, remove quiet. it shows several steps and goes  to scrambled video:(
<theoN^> t0rx__, hm, I have no experience with that :p
<ruien> hmm, okay, it seems like it's trying to use an incompatible driver, just as you had described. I wonder if there's a boot option which can tell it to use another video mode
<theoN^> t0rx__, I don't even know what drivers it uses :S
<t0rx__> theoN^: does / did xrandr detect both your screens?
<theoN^> nope, it didn't
<theoN^> well the problem I had (still have without forcing xorg) is that it can only duplicate my screens, not make it a "big desktop"
<rolesp> under f4 modes, there are some listed, but don't know wich select
<theoN^> t0rx__, oh, yours doesnt even display anything ? Well mine did duplicate
<ruien> rolesp: no one ever does, just go through them one by one :-/
<t0rx__> theoN^: If I plug in VGA nothing like it doesn't exist.  If I reboot I get duplicate but the resolution is wrong on both screens and xrandr only shows the external display.
<ruien> rolesp: if you find one that does work, I can show you how to make it permanent
<rolesp> is under f6
<theoN^> t0rx__, yeah, it's not plug and play, you need to reboot for starters, I have the same still
<theoN^> t0rx__, I don't know how it works for intel integrated chips but I had to run aticonfig --dual-head=1  or something like that, which compiles a xorg.conf file which I modified afterwards to apply Xinerama
<theoN^> which was the _ONLY_ way I could get it to work for my setup
<rolesp> acpi=off, noapic, edd=on, nomodeset
<t0rx__> theoN^, I'm trying that with "xorg -config" that compiles a xorg.conf but it doesn't look like my laptop LCD is even listed in there.  I think I'll just try various combos until something sticks.
<theoN^> t0rx__, yeah I struggled with my setup for a couple of days actually (trying loads of other stuff too during that time) before I finally got it "working" (still dont have xrandr support on my 2nd screen though, but it works, so I'm not touching it)
<theoN^> t0rx__, probably not what you need, but this was the post that led to my solution: http://linuxclicks.blogspot.com/2011/10/dual-monitor-display-with-ubuntuxubuntu.html
<t0rx__> theoN^, lol, yeah no sense in breaking it now.  Thanks for the info.
<t0rx__> theoN^, thanks I'll check it out.
<ruien> rolesp: any luck trying different video modes?
<GridCube> :/ ok
<GridCube> finally
<ruien> welcome back
<GridCube> im in linux again
<GridCube> installer failed at grub stage
<GridCube> so i rebooted and used boot-repair on it
<rolesp> well, there us a mode to use a driver cd, but i dont have one:(
<GridCube> now i need to run update-grub and see if it picks up the windows partition
<ruien> When I installed Xubuntu a couple of days ago, my installer had a grub issue as well, but it wasn't an error message. It just didn't work at all, so I booted to the liveCD and manually installed grub (using something like --with-root-directory ?) and and that did it
<GridCube> it did! :)
<GridCube> well if i reboot and everything works i call this a day
<rolesp> I going to download the driver from the ati site
<ruien> rolesp: I have an idea. Install Ubuntu server edition, install the official ATI driver from ATI's website using the console, wget, etc, and then install the Xubuntu package via apt-get
<ruien> .. or that, if you can get a driver installer which is compatible with the xubuntu installation (not sure if that's available or not)
<rolesp> ok, I have the ubuntu 11.04 server edition, goiing to try
<rolesp> ok, i used the driver cd option, take out the instaler cd, insert a blank cd. reported can't fin a driver, put back the instaler cd, and is working;)
<GridCube> :/ i have never had so many problems
<ruien> rolesp: .....? How did you think to try *that*?
<P-Chan> Hey xubuntu users. Could you guys update the 12.04 putting XFCE 4.10?
<rolesp> well, i had select that option just to see how work, when theinstaler ask to remove the cd and insert the driver cd, I look for a video driver cd, but can't find any
<rolesp> and also think that maybe another driver was going to get things worse
<rolesp> so i put a blank cd
<ruien> haha
<ruien> and then it just works without a problem? I think you should file a bug report then, because that means the Xubuntu CD already has what it needs.
<rolesp> I think that made the installer switch to another driver
<rolesp> because when I select either install or test, the screen goes black
<rolesp> was going black, but not now
<GridCube> rolesp, you can also try the alternate cds
<rolesp> it goes in one of the last screens, is downloading languages pacckets
<GridCube> :)
<rolesp> what partition manager uses xubuntu?
<rolesp> looks like gparted, but is not
<babble> rolesp: gparted is on the Live ISO along with the partitioner that's in the installer
<babble> you can also install gparted on your own, once your system is installed.
<rolesp> ok, thanks
<babble> or you can use Gnome Disk Utility for a slightly easier to use GUI if you're not crazy about gparted
<rolesp> well, is instaling grub, so is almost done
<rolesp> what I'm going to miss is gedit:(
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install gedit
<rolesp> doesn't gedit needs gnome?
<babble> why miss it?
<babble> I have gedit installed.
<babble> it needs enough of Gnome to run.
<ruien> Xfce is built on GTK, just like Gnome
<babble> i.e. some Gnome dependencies, but not the entire Gnome desktop
<ruien> that's also one of the reasons Xfce is awesome.
<babble> I run a mix of Gnome and KDE apps
<babble> it all works.
<rolesp> good to know
<babble> if you get to a KDE app you really can't live without, make sure you enable Session and Startup > Advanced : Launch KDE Services on Startup for the kio bits
<babble> other than that, if you're used to Gnome, install whatever you want from Gnome.
<rolesp> instalation finished
<babble> reboot! :)
<rolesp> mmm, it lost the driver, black screen
<babble> try turning your brightness back up
<rolesp> and ctrl alt delete doesn't work
<babble> try turning your brightness back up
<babble> there's been a plymouth issue for a little while on some video
<babble> it'll bounce you down to zero brightness, but it's not hung
<babble> it's still doing its thing.
<rolesp> i restarted and can get to the grub options
<ruien> rolesp: I had a similar problem, but not the same. I had to use some special boot config to get the liveCD to load so I could install Xubuntu, then I modified /etc/default/grub and added those special options to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and regenerated the grub configuration. Otherwise, it would hang with a black screen forever
<babble> are you getting a flash of the plymouth loader and then a black screen after grub?
<rolesp> if I don't press escape nothing shows on the screen
<babble> if you do press escape, do you see the console loading?
<rolesp> if escape shows the grub options
<babble> after grub.
<babble> if you *can* see the console messages as it's loading, at least initially, you're not hung.
<rolesp> one of tje grub options is memory test whith console
<babble> you *probably* have one of the affected video cards for this particular plymouth issue. (have you tried manually turning your brightness back up?)
<rolesp> yes, brightness up only turns the screen brigth, but nothing
<babble> again, can you see console messages after grub, or not?
<babble> if not, then yes, you're likely hanging after grub
<rolesp> the problem is the ATI video card
<babble> if you *can* see them, you're likely *not* hanging
<babble> if you switch away from the GUI loader and over to one of the tty consoles, can you get all the way to a login?
<rolesp> not any message after grub
<babble> if you switch away from the GUI loader and over to one of the tty consoles, can you get all the way to a login?
<rolesp> only a flashing cursor in the left upper corner and then black screen
<babble> do you understand what I mean when I say a tty console?
<rolesp> letme restart again
<babble> after it goes to the black screen, post grub, try:
<babble> ctrl-alt-f1
<babble> wait a little.
<babble> see if you can get all the way to a console login prompt.
<babble> if you *can*, go ahead and log in and we'll try killing lightdm and restarting it and see what error you're getting.
<mosieurlaurin> Hi, I'm searching for some help. I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 and it feels and look awesome. But I can't seem to change brightness. I'm using a Toshiba L750D laptop.
<mosieurlaurin> and it's weird I have two folders ( /acpi_video0 and /toshiba ) in sys/class/backlight
<rolesp> I can get the grub prompt, and the memory test works
<Shirakawasuna> wow, the 11.10-12.04 update was painless
<babble> rolesp: did you try switching to the text console, like I asked?
<babble> or are you still assuming that the grub menus will do something close to what you want?
<rolesp> how do i switch to the text console?
<xubuntu202> Hola
<xubuntu202> sss
<babble> mosieurlaurin: it looks like your Toshiba has nvidia graphics - it looks like there may be an applicable fix here:
<babble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474494
<babble> rolesp: ctrl-alt-f1 after the grub screen
<mosieurlaurin> babble: nope it's ati graphics
<babble> when it starts actually booting, and you get a black screen, try ctrl-alt-f1 and wait a littl e
<babble> mosieurlaurin: this page at Toshiba says nvidia: http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/series/Satellite-L750-series/1104079/
<babble> are you certain yours has ATI graphics? The product  matrix for every L750 there has either intel integrated graphics, or nvidia discrete
<mosieurlaurin> babble: http://www.toshiba.ca/web/product.grp?lg=en&section=1&group=1&product=11630&category=
<babble> ah, there we go.
<babble> let's see what may be a fix.
<rolesp> ctl alt f1 dosnt work
<xubuntu202> quit
<babble> mosieurlaurin: looks like there's an open bug that may be your issue - can you get controls to work initially, but not after suspend?
<rolesp> but i can get to a command line
<babble> rolesp: can you get to a *login* prompt, like I asked?
<babble> I'm not asking about the grub commandline.
<rolesp> no i can't
<babble> rolesp: does your machine boot from a generic LiveCD?
<rolesp> sip
<babble> i.e. you had video on the Live image and now you don't?
<mosieurlaurin> Oh I can't get back from suspend that's another issue... The brightness keys does not work out of the box, but I successfully binded keys to make it work. I can see the brightness icon change, but the actual brightness stays the same
<rolesp> i have puppy or molinux
<babble> mosieurlaurin: ah, this probably isn't your issue. Let me keep digging.
<babble> rolesp: how did you install Xubuntu?
<ruien> babble: he installed xubuntu by... going through the GUI installer, telling it he had an extra driver CD, putting in a blank disk as the driver disk, and swapping it back out for the Xubuntu disk. Somehow, that got video to work for the installer. So it's no surprise there are similar issues now trying to boot after the installation has finished.
<babble> ruien: that's at least somewhat explanatory.
<rolesp> ok, I have to go, thanks for all the help
<ruien> have a good one rolesp; good luck.
<rolesp> I'll be back tomorrow
<rolesp> thanks again
<rolesp> quit
<rolesp> exit
<babble> mosieurlaurin: okay, following on from ANOTHER bug filed for similar toshiba brightness issues, do you have kernel exceptions for your brightness keys in /var/log/kern.log?
<mosieurlaurin> I'm looking at kern.log but not sure what I'm searching for
<babble> here's a key event for mine:
<babble> Apr 29 00:05:30 wardc-xubuntu kernel: [48851.951698] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e02b <keycode>' to make it known.
<babble> in your case, you may (hopefully?) see a kernel exception message
<babble> try using your brightness keys up and down a couple times (yes, they'll do nothing for now) then reopen kern.log and see what's at the end.
<mosieurlaurin> k
<babble> if you're getting a kernel exception that means we can potentially work around it editing your hal config
<mosieurlaurin> Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x55 on isa0060/serio0).
<babble> aha!
<mosieurlaurin> Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.
<babble> okay, so the kernel is seeing the key as an acpi event, but doesn't know what to do with it.
<babble> okay.
<babble> try:
<babble> lshal | grep system.hardware.vendor
<mosieurlaurin> I get: apt-get install hal
<babble> hrm.
<mosieurlaurin> ops
<mosieurlaurin> The program 'lshal' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install hal
<babble> ah, okay :)
<mosieurlaurin> :P
<babble> sudo apt-get install lshal
<mosieurlaurin> setting up hal blah blah.. done!
<babble> cool beans. Now try the lshal command again:
<babble> lshal | grep system.hardware.vendor
<mosieurlaurin> it's "hal" not lshal ??
<mosieurlaurin> oh wait
<babble> lshal (list hal)
<mosieurlaurin> right
<mosieurlaurin> system.hardware.vendor = 'TOSHIBA'  (string)
<babble> okay, one more:
<babble> lshal | grep system.hardware.product
<mosieurlaurin> system.hardware.product = 'Satellite L750D'  (string)
<babble> okay. I'm working from an older bug, so your hal config files may not be in exactly the same place.
<babble> let me check on mine and make sure I'm telling you the right places to edit.
<mosieurlaurin> okay,  I must go for around 30 minutes or so, will you still be here?
<babble> I should be
<babble> hang onto those two pieces
<babble> if we can find the right hal config to edit, we can switch it from hardware brightness to software brightness control
<mosieurlaurin> okay
<mosieurlaurin> babble: oh hey I'm back already
<babble> okay
<babble> sec, lemme dig back through where I was.
<mosieurlaurin> yup sorry for the interruption
<babble> no worries :)
<babble> what do you have in:
<babble> /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/
<babble> (ideally, I'm looking for 10freedesktop/10-laptop-panel-hardware.fdi in there)
<mosieurlaurin> 10freedesktop/ 20thirdparty/
<babble> ah, what's in 10freedesktop?
<mosieurlaurin> a lot of .fdi files, I found 10-laptop-panel-hardware.fdi there
<babble> excellent
<babble> okay, we need to edit a few things in there. Make a backup of your current laptop-panel-hardware?
<babble> i.e. sudo cp 10-laptop-panel-hardware.fdi 10-laptop-panel-hardware.fdi.bak
<mosieurlaurin> done
<babble> okay, in the live file, let's start with:
<babble>  <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.vendor" string="Sony Corporation">
<babble> (add a key for your hardware vendor string, should be TOSHIBA all caps)
<Shirakawasuna> Is there a way to configure notification duration? Installing 12.04 switched back to notifyosd-type stuff and I can't stand notifications that sit there forever
<mosieurlaurin> lot of stuff in there, I add this or replace something?
<erujolc> a fresh install on an acer laptop and seem to indicating 6hr battery remaining, tis nice,but do I have to install laptop-mode-tools and cpufreq still?
<erujolc> as I did with xubuntu 11.10 to get 5.5hrs
<babble> mosieurlaurin: it's XML so it *should* work if you just add or edit an existing key
<babble> mosieurlaurin: let's see if you have an existing key for it already. Look for:
<babble> :system.hardware.vendor
<mosieurlaurin> I found something about toshiba, Satellite M100
<babble> ah.
<babble> anything else for hardware vendor or hardware product?
<babble> system.hardware.vendor or system.hardware.product
<mosieurlaurin> yes
<mosieurlaurin> <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.vendor" string="TOSHIBA">
<mosieurlaurin>  <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="SATELLITE M100">
<babble> okay, that's your correct vendor string
<babble> is the M100 the ONLY product key you have in there?
<mosieurlaurin> so I just need to change the other one
<babble> looks like it
<babble> but let's make sure there aren't other product keys in there.
<mosieurlaurin> yes M100 is the only one in toshiba
<babble> if there are multiples, you can just add yours
<babble> ahh, okay
<babble> if the m100 is the sole product key, let's change that to yours.
<mosieurlaurin> right on
<babble> then there's another string we need to add as a nested item inside the product key so keep that spot
<mosieurlaurin> done
<mosieurlaurin> <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="SATELLITE L750D">
<babble> okay, immediately following your <match> for your product key string, there should be a closing </match> tag (it'll probably be on a new line. See one?
<mosieurlaurin> yes
<babble> add a new line preceeding the closing match and do:
<babble> <merge key="laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware" type="bool">false</merge>
<babble> followed by the closing </match> tag
<babble> the finished three lines will be similar to:
<babble> <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="VGN-SR29VN_S">
<babble>           <merge key="laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware" type="bool">false</merge>
<babble>         </match>
<babble> makes sense so far?
<mosieurlaurin> there was already something between <match and </match
<mosieurlaurin> <merge key="laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware" type="bool">true</merge>
<babble> ahh, okay, it's already there.
<babble> change that to false.
<babble> i.e. change >true</merge> to >false</merge>
<mosieurlaurin> yup that's done
<babble> okay, save and reboot and let's see if you work
<mosieurlaurin> <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.vendor" string="TOSHIBA">         <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="SATELLITE L750D">           <merge key="laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware" type="bool">false</merge>         </match>
<babble> yep, you should be set
<mosieurlaurin> okay rebootin'!
<babble> :)
<babble> Shirakawasuna: let me see if there's a simple way to change notify duration.
<babble> Shirakawasuna: in your Notifications control, you can change the default duration (it looks like it's set to 10 seconds by default)
<babble> mosieurlaurin: success?
<mosieurlaurin_> I'm back, let me bind my brightness keys again
<babble> okay
 * babble crosses eyeballs. 
<mosieurlaurin_> lol
<babble> mosieurlaurin: was your second issue suspend or hibernate?
<mosieurlaurin_> I noticed the brightness is higher than before after reboot, but brightness is not changing :(
<babble> well, bugger.
<mosieurlaurin_> wait
<babble> maybe?
<mosieurlaurin_> where can I change brightness in the system settings?
<xubuntu019> I show two greybirds themes. One greybird the other Greybird. How do I delete one?
<babble> mosieurlaurin_: lemme look
<mosieurlaurin_> okay, I will also try to echo some values to the brighness file
<babble> that will probably work just fine, but it'll be clumsy to do regularly
<babble> (but we can probably hack together something if that's your best bet)
<mosieurlaurin_> yessir
<mosieurlaurin_> let's hack
<mosieurlaurin_> gimme 2 minutes i'll try echo
<ruien> xubuntu019: /usr/share/themes/greybird is a symbolic link to /usr/share/themes/Greybird, so I assume it was added for a specific compatibility reason.
<xubuntu019> Thanks Ruien. So nothing to worry about then?
<ruien> Nothing to worry about - I have the same two options. Generally use the capitalized one.
<xubuntu019> Alright, thank you. :)
<babble> mosieurlaurin_: gimme a minute. I'm digging around in mine.
<mosieurlaurin_> babble: yes, I can succesfully echo values to acpi_video0, that wasn working before
<babble> ah, okay.
<mosieurlaurin_> one step closer
<babble> I'm trying to work out a simple enough for my braindead brain script that may work for your keys.
<Shirakawasuna> babble: mine is set to 2 seconds, but it stays for 10
<babble> Shirakawasuna: I'll dig around and see what may be happening in a few.
<Shirakawasuna> babble: I think the settings manager > notifications thing is for xfce's notifier, not notifyOSD
<babble> Shirakawasuna: ah, I apologize, I missed that part. If you're using NotifyOSD, there's a PPA with a patched NotifyOSD daemon you can use instead with a custom config file.
<babble> I'll find it for you in a few minutes.
<mosieurlaurin_> while you do this I will add my key bindings to rc.local
<mosieurlaurin_> babble: just so you know I'm adding : setkeycodes e06e 225 and setkeycodes e06f 224 to rc.local
<babble> okay, a couple of things:
<babble> 1. There's a script that may work, here:
<babble> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/script-to-set-up-brightness-of-backlight-in-xfce-903704/
<babble> 2. I totally forgot, but since that forum post followup mentions it, would a panel plugin be okay?
<mosieurlaurin_> I don't mind
<babble> okay, I forgot it was even in there until I looked at that forum response, but there's a brightness panel plug in xfce4-goodies
<Shirakawasuna> babble: ah, thanks. Hopefully that's up to date
<babble> Shirakawasuna: the PPA is here: https://launchpad.net/~leolik/+archive/leolik
<Shirakawasuna> it's annoying that there still isn't a better option
<mosieurlaurin_> that script does not give the same brightness values as mine (0 - 7)
<Shirakawasuna> awesome, thanks babble
<babble> mosieurlaurin_: yeah, it'll likely need to be edited for yours
<mosieurlaurin_> I'll try this
<babble> Shirakawasuna: I used that PPA when I was still in Unity, but that was for 11.04; I haven't used it in 11.10 or 12.04, but it may be a fix for you
<mosieurlaurin_> I will try the panel item first
<babble> mosieurlaurin_: it works for me, but I'm using software brightness already - hopefully it will for you.
<babble> not as clean as keyboard shortcuts, I know.
<babble> actually, if it *does* work, let's dig around and find what the heck ACPI or system event it's doing so we can get your keys working
<mosieurlaurin_> I made this work in arch linux before, only with the keybindings
<mosieurlaurin_> and gnome
<babble> I'm not familiar enough with Arch to say what Arch must have done.
<mosieurlaurin_> I installed xfce4-goodies but can't find the brightness panel
<babble> it's not a control panel - it's a panel plugin.
<babble> right click on your top panel and do panel > add new items
<mosieurlaurin_> yes it's not in there
<mosieurlaurin_> maybe I should log in again?
<babble> no, it's in power-manager-plugins, sorry
<babble> sec
<babble> xfce4-power-manager-plugins
<mosieurlaurin> okay
<babble> I trusted the silly forum post without double checking
<babble> (I have power manager plugins and goodies installed. heh)(
<babble> bad me.
<babble> anyway
<mosieurlaurin> that's okay :)
<babble> I'm looking at the package contents in Synaptic, so I KNOW it's in power manager plugins
<mosieurlaurin> yeaaa there it is
<babble> I should have checked. hehe. Sorry about that.
<mosieurlaurin> not working, I notice that my brightness key can move it, but no brightness change
<babble> ah, bugger, I was afraid of that
<babble> it looks like it's hardware brightness or bust for yours.
<mosieurlaurin> the good point is, if we make it work, my keys will work :P
<babble> yep
<mosieurlaurin> something bugs me
<babble> is this a stock(ish?) Xubuntu install?
<babble> I wonder if a newer driver for your ATI card may be a fix...
<mosieurlaurin> why there is two folders in /sys/class/backlight ? "/acpi_video0 and /toshiba". Everytime I find a toshiba folder in here my brightness does not work, in any distro it's the same.
<mosieurlaurin> Maybe it's changing values in the toshiba folder (not supposed to)
<mosieurlaurin> stock xubuntu yes
<babble> I'm not familiar enough with Toshiba's ACPI implementation to say for sure.
<mosieurlaurin> like if xfce's brightness control was assigned to the toshiba folder instead of acpi_video0
<babble> okay, I think - I'm pretty sure - that you're using fglrx drivers
<mosieurlaurin> nope, free drivers
<mosieurlaurin> err..
<mosieurlaurin> wait
<babble> either/or
<babble> I'm wondering if we can get a binary radeon driver proper
<mosieurlaurin> nope, I did not install the closed source hardware
<babble> would that be a dealbreaker?
<babble> (it may be; I'm wondering)
<mosieurlaurin> personnally I'm not sure it's a video driver issue..
<babble> I'm not convinced it is, but I'm guessing. hehe.
<mosieurlaurin> :P
<mosieurlaurin> hum..
<babble> (later in the same bug I was using a bit ago, a couple of others reported success with different ATI drivers)
<babble> that's here, if you want:
<babble> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/555122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555122 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot adjust brightness in Lucid Lynx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<babble> okay, looks like toshset or toshutils may give you commandline options.
<mosieurlaurin> those don't work, I'm 99.9% sure
<babble> okay
<mosieurlaurin> I already tried them before and my laptop is too recent
<babble> I was guessing it might be
<mosieurlaurin> I had no picture at all without a nomodeset in grub before kernel 3.2 :P
<babble> I'm thinking.
<mosieurlaurin> I must find a way to get rid of this /toshiba folder in /sys class... I'm sure about that.. but what brings it there?
<mosieurlaurin> something is not assigned properly to a acpi event or something like that
<babble> so something is doing a virtualization of things that get reported inside a /toshibia tree.
<babble> lag lag lag
<mosieurlaurin> yes I think
<babble>  /sys is a virtualized filesystem, so if something is making stuff that gets reported in /toshiba, there's likely no way to absolutely remove it
<mosieurlaurin> I mean, some little guy in my system puts it there. It's not there in arch_linux (pretty much the same tree) and brightness is working. It was the same thing in another distro I tried also
<babble> i.e. there's nothing to actually *remove* - the system says, "hey, toshiba hardware wants /sys/toshiba, so here we go, fake 'files' in there."
<babble> again, I'm not familiar enough with whatever Arch does differently
<babble> it sounds like Arch may be bypassing toshiba specific ACPI altogether and doing very generic acpi settings.
<mosieurlaurin> I know I just mean to compare to other distro that gave me the issue or not. If we get through this, a lot of toshiba user will be happy. A lot ef people seems to have this issue
<mosieurlaurin> yea
<mosieurlaurin> can hal be the problem?
<babble> mosieurlaurin: I understand why you want things to 'just work' but my rough guess is that Ubuntu is using Toshiba specifc ACPI reporting so that things like sleep and hibernate and backlighting and other things that likely DON'T work in generic ACPI can be enabled.
<mosieurlaurin> I understand that, I know it's normal that it's not all working all of the box, that's why my laptop has a windows sticker on it (sadly) :P
<babble> that it's not working on your specific laptop is potentially due to whatever changes Toshiba may have made in their specific ACPI setup
<mosieurlaurin> ok
<babble> it's something that likely will get supported sooner rather than later, but if software brightness isn't a workable fix for yours, and you're certain an ATI provided driver won't do a thing, I'm out of ideas.
<mosieurlaurin> okay, I'll try to build some kind of script to make this work while there are good news from the kernel guys. Thank you very much babble, I appreciate a lot your time
<babble> no worries.
<babble> sorry I wasn't better help.
<mosieurlaurin> well, I learned some things today!
<babble> you likely want to roll back to your backed up hal config for your LCD
<mosieurlaurin> I will keep it like this for now, I can change brightness through the terminal
<mosieurlaurin> thanks a lot for your time, bye!
<mosieurlaurin> can we stay in touch? I'm on G+, are you?
<mosieurlaurin> well I must go, girlfriend calling me, bye!
<taxman> for what?
<altbdoor> hello everyone. i would like to report a problem with xubuntu 12.04 and bcm4313, where do i report to?
<altbdoor> nobody?
<altbdoor> alright. see y'all
<tga> greetings
<ruien> hello
<tga> quick question, any idea why the bluebird style makes some apps have white-on-gray menus?
<tga> vs what I suppose should be default, white-on-blue?
<ruien> Yes, this is a known issue due to those themes' incompatible with GTK3, and it's a known bug being worked on, but it will be awhile - perhaps the first Q release for Xubuntu 12.04
<ruien> s/incompatible/incompatibility/
<tga> gotcha
<tga> oh well, Greybird it is for now
<ruien> yes, same here. I will switch to Albatross whenever it's fixed.
 * tga enjoys the Bluebird wm theme, it would be even nicer with blue menus
<tga> albatross looks ok to me, white-on-black menus everywhere
<ruien> how about in the ubuntu software center?
<tga> looking good
<tga> uh, except the toolbar buttons
<tga> and everything else
<tga> nm, I see what you mean
<tga> UI on linux is such a mess
<tga> ruien: which style do you use now?
<ruien> i'm using Greybird style until Albatross works well everywhere - for some reason it doesn't look right everywhere on my system.
<tga> yeah, same here
<tga> I recall Clearlooks looking better, but it seems too light now
<tga> which toolkit did they use for the software center?
<tga> it looks ugly
<ruien> hmm, I thought it was GTK3, but not sure
<Sysi> probably gtk3 since unity uses it
<tga> unity is such a sad thing
<tga> you can't even resize the damn launcher
<ruien> :(
<Sysi> it autohides? or windows go over it
<Sysi> recomendations about simple, nice, light music player?
<baizon> the deb is already out
<baizon> sorry wrogn chan
<Random832> how do i disable the bluetooth icon i don't have bluetooth
<k_sze> grrrrr
<baizon> Random832: settings -> start and session
<paulbritphoto> Hi Random 832 ... go to menu > settings > startup menu and disable the service at startup. You can re-add it later should you get BT.
<baizon> autostart
<baizon> and disable bluetooth
<k_sze> update manager malfunctioned, now I can't even do `sudo apt-get install -f`
<baizon> and the error message is?
<Sysi> k_sze: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<paulbritphoto> My first time ever on IRC, due to xubuntu having a channel. I'll be back and thanks to all who help here - be safe all.
<baizon> cu
<k_sze> Interesting.
<k_sze> Somehow Update Manager installed all the updates without show me the progress dialog.
<Random832> when i try to hibernate from the menu it says i don't have permission, how to fix?
<Sysi> Random832: how are you logging in?
<Random832> er, the usual way?
<baizon> Random832: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<opticnerpe> I am trying to configure my DNS settings in Xubuntu.  I made the change in the Network Connections tool but they don't seem to be sticking.  I have the IPv4 settings configured to use DHCP for addresses only, and I manually set my DNS servers.  However, in a terminal I invoke nslookup and I see it is still using 127.0.0.1 as the NS, which is not what I set it to in the "Network Connections" tool.  What is going on?
<Random832> ok, why is the option in the menu if it's disabled? and why not it prompt me for password?
<Random832> this was a STUPID fix
<Random832> [it being disabled, that is]
<Sysi> why, waking up from hibernation is as slow as booting up
<Sysi> suspend in the other hand is great
<Random832> waking up from hibernation or booting up are fast for me
<Random832> and i don't have to save all my stuff to hibernate like to shut down
<Random832> and the fact that there's no explanation >_<
<tauno> Hello everyone. My name is tauno. I am first time in irc since year 2003. I am in xubuntu channel fist time. I am also new xubunu user since 26april. Nice to be here.
<ruien> Hello there
<tauno> My first official question: If i want to run "xmodmap" file automatically during the startup, how can it be done? Or general wersion of this question: how can i run some command line command automatically with every time I start my computer?
<baizon> tauno: <paulbritphoto> Hi Random 832 ... go to menu > settings > startup menu and disable the service at startup. You can re-add it later should you get BT.
<Random832> thanks
<baizon> sorry Random832 pasted to much :D
<baizon> tauno: there you can add scripts that will autorun on startup
<Random832> oh ll that was just the answer from earlier
 * Random832 is too tired
<baizon> :)
<Random832> it's 5am and i'm still awake
 * baizon got 11AM :)
<Random832> but are yiu still awak from yestrday
<baizon> nope :)
<Random832> goodnightall
<ruien> night
<ruien> Does anyone know where keyboard shortcuts live? The documentation (in /usr/share/doc) seems wrong
<Random832> where what keyboard shortcuts live
<ruien> xfce window manager shortcuts
<Sysi> in window manager settings, stored somewhere in ~/.config
<tauno> ok. lets try. I will restart my computer...
<Sysi> does spotify linux preview require unlimited/premium account?
<baizon> Sysi: i think so
<baizon> there is only a preview release yet
<neo^> Keep up the good work, Xfce developers!
<tauno> yeah it works. Than you baizon!
<nicklas_> Hi. My media keys for adjusting sound up/down/mute doesn't work. A notification does pop up when using them, but the actual setting is not changed. Any ideas?
<baizon> np tauno
<baizon> nicklas_: no support?
<baizon> nicklas_: my media keys werent working with 3.0 kernel, with 3.2 kernel they are working now
<nicklas_> I am running 3.2.
<nicklas_> I can adjust the sound using the sound settings in indicator panel, but would like to use the dedicated buttons :)
<ruien> it sounds like the system doesn't know what they're supposed to correspond to, but can detect the fact that one is pressed. You may need to make a keyboard shortcut to link it in with the function that you want it to perform?
<nicklas_> ruien: Sure, I will google around how to adjust sound from terminal and then make a keyboard shortcut. Thanks!
<ruien> I'm actually trying to figure out something similar right now :)
<Sysi> nicklas_: remove xfce4-volumed and set hotkeys for "amixer -q set Master 5%+" and 5%- and amixer -q Master toggle
<xubuntu701> hi
<nicklas_> Sysi: Ah, cool. Can adjust volume up/down but "amixer -q Master toggle" gives me amixer: Unknown command 'Master'...
<Sysi> nicklas_: I probably remembered that one wrong
<Sysi> "amixer set Master toggle"
<xubuntu701> I ve just installed xubuntu. The problem is that the panel has not the email notification. Do anyone knows how I can solve that?
<nicklas_> Sysi: Yeah, that one nearly works. Can only turn off sound, but will google around. Thanks for you help!
<Sysi> nicklas_: I think there's bug regarding that, unmuting by turning up vol should work though
<nicklas_> Sysi: Ahh, sure :)
<ouyes> how to set a large font size of the terminal?
<baizon> settings
<baizon> and change there the font size
<Sysi> in terminal's settings, appearance tab
<baizon> yes thank you Sysi :)
<ouyes> Sysi, ?
<Sysi> ouyes: I'm not gonna make video about this
<xuserx> hello
<ouyes> Sysi, it is done thanks
<xuserx> is xfce 4.10 FINAL available for xubuntu?
<xuserx> ???????
<baizon> xuserx: here you will get the same answer ;)
<baizon> the only thing you can do is check the ppa for it :)
<baizon> and wait
<baizon> or compile it by yourself :)
<xuserx> what ppa?
<Sysi> there's probably very little difference with final and version in ppa of mrpouit, but you can wait for final to hit xubuntu-dev ppa like me
<baizon> xuserx: this https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<baizon> or this https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<xuserx> ok
<xuserx> but when will be xfce 4.10 i386 available for xubuntu ?
<baizon> next few days i would say :)
<baizon> dont worry im waiting too ;)=
<knome> maybe in the next week
<knome> or two
<xuserx> two weeks.....
<xuserx> a lot of time
<knome> depends on the workload of lionel (who's ppa it is)
<knome> xuserx, remember, it's volunteer work..
<xuserx> i know
<baizon> damn i need that global menu !
<baizon> http://i.imgur.com/cZKPn.png
<Wizard> :|
<ouyes> how to install themes and apply it?
<ouyes> the default theme is ugly
<knome> ouyes, copy the theme files to ~/.themes/
<knome> ouyes, note that many themes do not support gtk3 well yet, so they might habe glitches
<ouyes> and gnome icons are not available
<knome> ouyes, you need to install gnome-icon-theme-full
<ouyes> knome, thanks
<xuserx> will 4.10 be included in xubuntu 12.04 updates?
<baizon> xuserx: no
<ouyes> the tile use a separate line as the menu in every application, why not to merge them in one line?
<baizon> it will be shipped with xubuntu 12.10
<xuserx> ok
<xuserx> i installed that xfce 4.10 pre 2 deb and now i cant login into xfce
<xuserx> :-D
<baizon> xuserx: so uninstall it ;)
<Wizard> Uh.
<knome> baizon, xuserx, 4.10 might hit 12.04 with an SRU
<Wizard> I don't understand why people rush to bleeding edge software.
<xuserx> what is SRU?
<baizon> knome: really? :)
<Wizard> If I could, I would appreciate if some distribution shipped KDE1 for example ;)
<knome> xuserx, "stable release update", eh. 12.04.1
<baizon> Wizard: i dont think xfce 4.10 is an bleeding edge :D
<knome> baizon, maybe. it's not discussed thoroughly yet, but it's possible
<Wizard> It is, it's still in "pre" stage.
<baizon> knome: thx 4 that info :)
<ruien> the 4.10 docs aren't even done yet
<Wizard> Btw, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvu-A1JEIrw ← SRU ;]
<knome> Wizard, please, #xubuntu-offtopic...
<Wizard> Sorry, I couldn't resist.
<xuserx> so xfce 4.10 stable/final will be available on xubuntu 12.04 updates?
<ruien> I have noticed that <Primary>+<Alt>+d is a "show desktop" toggle in Xfce. Does anyone know where this is configured (I'd like to change it to <Super>+z) ?
<knome> xuserx, maybe, as i said.
<xuserx> ok
<Wizard> ruien: Probably Settings → Windows → Keyboard
<ruien> nevermind - found it, the third time i looked through this settings window
<xuserx> xfce 4.10 has a lot of improvements
<ruien> yeah, that's right. Sorry for the noise
<Wizard> No problem.
<baizon> xuserx: you know that 12.04.1 will be released in July
<xuserx> ok
<xuserx> :)
<xuserx> so xfce 4.10 will be available in next release xubuntu 12.04.1?
<xuserx> xfce 4.10 will not be available in xubuntu 12.04 final as update?
<baizon> xuserx: <knome> baizon, maybe. it's not discussed thoroughly yet, but it's possible
<baizon> xuserx: so be patient
<franky> hello!
<franky> xfce 4.10 is out!
<baizon> franky: yes
<franky> now, how to install in ubuntu 12.04?
<franky> hello baizon
<baizon> franky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960505
<franky> I am going to see
<franky> I still don't know what to do   :(
<baizon> franky: be patient and wait for an ppa :)
<franky> I thought there already was an ppa
<franky> I can't wait!
<franky> XD
<tauno> If I want to listen internet radio channels how can i make them work? Do I need to instal some codecs, and if so, how?
<franky> I use radio tray to listen
<Shape> is xubuntu updated and supported at the same time with the normal Ubuntu (gnome) ?
<knome> Shape, the lts release is supported for three years
<Shape> knome: but you get the updates at the same time as the normal Ubuntu users correct?
<knome> Shape, yes
<Shape> As in the ONLY difference is the desktop environment which just comes with it so that you have no bugs. Correct?
<knome> Shape, well, no, that's not the only difference (different default applications and configurations too)
<Shape> knome: I see, thanks! I will read up more on the web about it.
<knome> np
<xubuntu233> HI
<xubuntu237> hi
<xubuntu237> Can anyone help me? I have problem with panel
<xubuntu233> XFCE 4.10 is in Xubuntu repositories? How could look at?
<xubuntu233> xubuntu237 What problem?
<gim_> xubuntu233: Not yet
<xubuntu237> there is no email notification
<xubuntu237> I tried to restore the default panel but without success
<mrmango> hi, being that 12.04 has not been around for long, are the repos slow atm? Could be connections from here, but tried two different routes and they seem a little slow. Any way I can change the mirror on install?
<SandJ> mrmango, I had never used BitTorrent before last night.  Using 'Transmission' in Xubuntu I downloaded Mint 12 DVD, Ubuntu 12.04 CD and Xubuntu 12.04 CD in about 90 minutes over my usually-slow connection.
<SandJ> Damn, missed him!
<CiPi> hello, I have a problem with the new Xubuntu 12.4 LTS. I can`t create a encrypted home directory from the beginning of install. I get: ubi-usersetup failed with exit code 1.
<CiPi> And other errors are in syslog.
<knome> CiPi, can you file a bug for that?
<CiPi> Yes.
<knome> thanks
<CiPi> Can i paste here, or?
<knome> CiPi, no, in launchpad
<knome> CiPi, that should be against the ubiquity installer
<CiPi> Okay.
<knome> CiPi, you can attach logs, and probably should :)
<CiPi> I don`t know, the old version is working perfect.
<knome> mmh, add that to the description
<knome> at least i didn't see anything like this when we did tests
<knome> so hard to say what's causing that
<CiPi> It mai be the problem that I use AMD64 with SSD, and in the log I gen this error. - xubuntu kernel: [372.247596] Intel AES-NI instructions are not detected.
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> maybe :)
<knome> any information you can throw to the bug report will help
<CiPi> It mai be that I don`t use a Intel motherboard?
<knome> it's possible that it is some kind of hardware issue yeah
<knome> but as it's a regression (worked before with the same hw), it should be fixable
<CiPi> Okay, plecse, can you tell me where exactly to paste all "thing" to the launchpad?
<knome> CiPi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity
<knome> CiPi, file a bug there
<knome> CiPi, when you have filed the bug, you can attach files
<knome> CiPi, for example, see the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity/+bug/925482 (or bottom as in below comment box)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925482 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "no keboard selection offered in oem-config on precise ac100 images" [High,New]
<razvan986> any ideas why LUbuntu software center keeps crashing?
<pleia2> this is the #xubuntu channel, you probably want #lubuntu :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> razvan986: open up a terminal, and start the Lubuntu software center from there
<Mike-Linux-NL> when it crashes, tell us the output
<razvan986> how to start it
<razvan986> from terminal
<razvan986> on Lubuntu there are sleeping :(
<pleia2> xubuntu doesn't use the lubuntu software center (we use the regular ubuntu one)
<Mike-Linux-NL> razvan986: here's how you can find that answer: http://is.gd/2iKx7u
<CiPi> knome, thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/991139 I hope it`s ok.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 991139 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-usersetup failed with exit code 1. (When trying to install with encrypted home dir)" [Undecided,New]
<pleia2> Mike-Linux-NL: please don't use that link in here, it's not nice
<pleia2> Mike-Linux-NL: he's asking about lubuntu, not ubuntu, and I'm not sure what the application is actually called
<knome> CiPi, add at least this information: you've had it working before in release XX.XX
<knome> CiPi, also maybe the output of lshw
<CiPi> I have to reboot and try to reinstall to regenerate the error log again. :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think you start the lubuntu software center via: 	lubuntu-software-center
<Mike-Linux-NL> is there a way to install the unity-greeter without a whole lot of gnome dependancies?
<knome> CiPi, if you can, i'm sure that would be helpful for the developers trying to fix the bug :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> it wants to install a whole list of other software when installing that package
<pleia2> Mike-Linux-NL: they left
<knome> Mike-Linux-NL, try with --no-install-recommends ?
<Mike-Linux-NL> how do you mean?
<pleia2> from the command line: apt-get install --no-install-recommends unity-greeter
<knome> with sudo :]
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmm do you think unity-greeter will still work then?
<Mike-Linux-NL> dont i need some of the dependancies?
<knome> recommends != dependencies
<CiPi> It may be that this problem it`s on me...I have deleted a small 100mb partition that windows 7 has created it on install... That partition is need it for encrypting whole disk for PGP or truecrypt... It may be that Xubuntu also uses that for encryption... I`m not sure.
<knome> CiPi, that shouldn't be any issue
<CiPi> Mmmm... I had think of that...
<Mike-Linux-NL> unity-greeter is installed :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> but there is no unity-greeter.conf file in /etc/lightdm
<Mike-Linux-NL> do i have to rename the lightdm.conf?
<Mike-Linux-NL> or lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf ?
<Mike-Linux-NL> to unity-greeter.conf ?
<crond> I have slain the evil pulseaudio!
<crond> Is there a way to NOT make my system grind to an unusable halt if I'm copying a bunch of files in the background? Its like my OS is giving priority to a background copy of files over my user experience.
<tomreyn> hi, i upgraded to 12.04 yesterday and now i got this new notification icon on the panel, depicting a letter with a small black corner and a number in it to the right bottom of the letter. whenever i change the audio volume a notification stacks up there. what is this icon/application/indicator called, and can i get rid of it somehow?
<Mike-Linux-NL> installed unity-greeter and the ubuntu plymouth theme now.
<Mike-Linux-NL> now it looks like i am starting up ubuntu 10.04 with the regular gnome2 dekstop, even though its XFCE
<Mike-Linux-NL> and its fast!
<Barridus> hey all, does anyone here use dropbox in xfce?  i wanna step up to 12.04 but i absolutely need dropbox to work :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> yes!
<Mike-Linux-NL> and i even found a deb package to make dropbox work with thunar!
<Mike-Linux-NL> :)
<Barridus> i don't mind using nautilus still
<Barridus> i just want it to work without farting around too much XD
<Mike-Linux-NL> its not farting around
<Barridus> did you use the deb from the ubu repo or the one from dropbox's site?
<Mike-Linux-NL> go to the dropbox site and install the deb package
<Mike-Linux-NL> then install the deb package from this site: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=72253
<Barridus> i tried that launch day and it gave an unreconcilable package requirement error that was incorrect, maybe they fixed it?
<Mike-Linux-NL> use the 32bit or 64
<Mike-Linux-NL> the tar.gz files will contain the deb file
<Mike-Linux-NL> well dropbox worked for me right from the get go
<Mike-Linux-NL> i did a clean install
<Barridus> maybe they fixed it then
<Barridus> it said i needed libnautilus1 or something, which i did have
<Barridus> google results said it was a bug
<Mike-Linux-NL> next to that thunar-dropbox package u still need the dropbox package for nautilus, but you can uninstall nautilus after installing the thunar-dropbox package
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think the thunar-dropbox is even better, because next to the "copy public link" thing in the menu, you also have other options for dropbox, like show previous versions etc
<Barridus> ah cool
<Mike-Linux-NL> Barridus: are you also escaping unity and gnbome shell? :P
<Barridus> i'd like to XD
<Mike-Linux-NL> thats what i do too...
<Mike-Linux-NL> and i totally "gnomified" my xfce desktop...
<Barridus> i'm on a netbook, both of those run like rubbish XD
<Mike-Linux-NL> so it looks like the gnome2 desktop again
<Barridus> thanks for the info, my dropbox is quite large (i pay for more space)
<Barridus> tired of transferring it back and forth for failed attempts XD
<Mike-Linux-NL> lol
<Mike-Linux-NL> xubuntu team: is there a way to make that grey background for filenames/foldernames on the desktop transparant?
<aguitel> is there ppa with xfce 4.10?
<Mike-Linux-NL> yes... i think it was mentioned on webupd8
<Mike-Linux-NL> oh no... i read about it here: http://blog.xfce.org/
<aguitel> Mike-Linux-NL, need to compile
<Mike-Linux-NL> yeah i guess so
<Mike-Linux-NL> i'll stick to 4.8 in the meantime
<rolesp> hello all
<Mike-Linux-NL> hello rolesp
<rolesp> hello Mike
<Wizard> Hmm.. Seems Unity and Gnome Shell atracted alot of users to XFCE.
<rolesp> me included Wizard
<Wizard> :)
<GridCube> :D
<Wizard> Good.
<rolesp> but I can't made it work with my Ati radeon video card
<rolesp> I am chassing the drivers now
<rolesp> there are drivers fo xorg and for xfree86
<rolesp> wich one for xubuntu?
<Wizard> xorg. Doesn't jockey show any available for your card?
<Wizard> Programs → System → Drivers.
<rolesp> jockey?
<Wizard> Yes, on Ubuntu jockey rides drivers ;P
<rolesp> I only have a black screen after grub loads
<Wizard> Uh.
<GridCube> rolesp, press alt-f2 and write >gksu jockey-gtk
<knome> GridCube, in the black screen after grub? :]
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> no
<Wizard> So what leads you to conclusion that you need ati drivers?
<GridCube> rolesp, then he needs to jockey-text
<rolesp> alt + f2 only shows ^[[[[[
<GridCube> yeah...
<GridCube> my mistake
<Wizard> That means you are still in console and system didn't even boot.
<GridCube> ^^^
<Mike-Linux-NL> what was that command to install unity-greeter with no reccomends?
<Wizard> The question is: why.
<Mike-Linux-NL> to avoid the 128mb of extra files it wants to install? i forgot to write it down
<Wizard> Mike-Linux-NL: --ignore-suggests or something like this. See man apt-get
<Mike-Linux-NL> Wizard: somebody wrote it in here, and it worked like a charm.. but i wanted to write that command down for future use
<knome> Mike-Linux-NL, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends [pkgname]
<Mike-Linux-NL> ah ok thnx!
<Wizard> Ah, knome was faster.
<Wizard> rolesp: You did an update or you did fresh install?
<rolesp> I did a fresh install wizard
<rolesp> but I had problems from the start in this machine, the cd is ok, it installs in an hp with a nvidia card without problem
<rolesp> but in this machine i have problems from the start, the installer goes to black screen after the install option
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Have you tried other options?
<GridCube> rolesp, can you boot into a live cd?
<rolesp> i finaly made it work using one of the options
<GridCube> if yes install boot-repair, it takes like 2 seconds
<GridCube> and you can fix your grub
<rolesp> yes i can boot a live ubuntu 10.04
<Wizard> GridCube: he said he cannot boot live.
<Wizard> Ah, so 12.04 doesn't work?
<Wizard> Hmm.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :/
<tapernak> Hi
<GridCube> hello
<tapernak> can i have some help please?
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> !help
<GridCube> mmhm theres help facto
<tapernak> Sorry, is it possible that compiz works fine in xubuntu 12.04?
<GridCube> as possible, its possible
<knome> as possible? GridCube, you are making no sense today
<GridCube> tapernak, faq 9 http://wp.xubuntu.org/articles/faq-1110-oneiric/
<GridCube> knome, what means do you?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> that link is broken?!
<knome> GridCube, "as *always*, it's possible" ?
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> it changed...
<knome> GridCube, is that linked from somewhere in the web?
<knome> yeah...
<GridCube> it was a bookmark
<knome> wp.xubuntu.org was the *staging* site :D
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> correct
<GridCube> back in the times
<knome> GridCube, http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/
<GridCube> i did miss that
<knome> GridCube, that works well...
<knome> GridCube, btw, we need a new FAQ-article ;)
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> we where talking about that the other day
<knome> yeah, i remember
<GridCube> i have the questions for like 5 or 6
<GridCube> let me compile them
<tapernak> tnahks
<knome> GridCube, sure, and post any link that allows editing to the devel ML :)
<tapernak> thanks
<knome> GridCube, (and irc too)
<GridCube> :) ok
<GridCube> we can use the xfce pad thingy?
<knome> actually, that doesn't exist any more
<knome> but http://typewith.me/
<knome> just take backups now and then
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> i can make a gdoc
<knome> http://typewith.me/p/xubuntu-1204-top10faq
<knome> or that ;)
<knome> we used that to write our thesis, so it's relatively reliable...
<xubuntu875> I notice that Network Manager is looping and consumes 1 cpu.
 * drc wonders why GridCube and knome are using the royal "we" ? :)
<knome> drc, none of those were a royal we ;)
 * knome wrote his thesis with a partner
<rolesp> I am trying to boot a live xubuntu 11.04, but only displays the logo screen
<drc> oh...ok...nevermind :)
<drc> knome: what discipline?  a multi-author thesis...interesting.
 * knome is a bachelor of social services
<drc> er...nevermind...getting OT :)
<knome> heh, yeah O:)
<Sysi> typewith.me doesn't work for me.. ever heard about piratepad.net?
<Mike-Linux-NL> i noticed that pulseaudio is crashing a lot on xubuntu
<Mike-Linux-NL> and the volume hotkeys do work, but its not changing the volume when i restart pulseaudio
<rolesp> xubuntu 1104 live also gives a black screen after a while, but alt + f2 give me a cosole
<Mike-Linux-NL> never had issues with pulseaudio on lucid though...
<crond> Mike-Linux-NL, I uninstalled pulseaudio
<crond> so many issues
<crond> especially with wine.
<crond> everything is much happier now without it
<Mike-Linux-NL> i found a bug
<GridCube> nice, report it
<GridCube> :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> as soon as i plugin a headphone, pulseaudio exchanges to headphone, but i cannot change/set anyting there. it is greyed out. however, when i set it back to speakers, the headphones work, and the speakers on the laptop is muted, like it should
<GridCube> nice, do you get an error from blueman when you plugin your headphones?
<GridCube> everytime i plug something on my netbook i get a crash report from blueman :P
<Mike-Linux-NL> Bryan, next time setup a large videowall outside, when people are not fitting in anymore lol
<Mike-Linux-NL> oops wrong windows
<Mike-Linux-NL> GridCube: no.. its not a bluetooth device
<Mike-Linux-NL> i use the audiojacks on the laptop
<Mike-Linux-NL> however, it turns quiet...
<Mike-Linux-NL> when i set it back to speakers, headphone works
<Mike-Linux-NL> and speakers of laptop are muted
<Mike-Linux-NL> and speakers of laptop work again when pulling out the cable
<GridCube> Mike-Linux-NL, mine neither
<rolesp> where i get the alternate cd?
<Sysi> Ihttp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<Sysi> minus I
<rolesp> ok, thanks
<mucus> My wubi install of x said an update was available... so I let it run.....now its kinda not booting....what can I do?
<rolesp> bbl
<mucus> I saw a message about some stuff .....
<mucus> Oh...its back
<mucus> Thanks for the help
<foobArrr> I have a problem with X and xfce4-settings-helper, high CPU usage. the first few minutes after login, X uses 100% of one core and xfce4-settings-helper is at ~25% CPU usage. after a few minutes this drops to around 25% for X and 5% for xfce4-settings-helper. If I kill xfce4-settings-helper, X cpu usage is normal again. this started after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04. 2 screenshots of htop, one directly after login, one 20 minutes later: http://s3.im
<foobArrr> gimg.de/uploads/afterboot3995565dpng.png http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/later765b8859png.png
<Mike-Linux-NL> Bryan, u still in irc?
<foobArrr> what does xfce4-settings-helper do? what will break if I remove it from autostart?
<foobArrr> xfce4-volumed is high up in the cpu time list too. is that normal?
<stevex> I'm getting an error trying to install the patch package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955703/
<stevex> oh, the problem wasn't patch. I fixed it with: sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<stevex> well have a great day
<foobArrr> I just created a second user account, normal cpu usage there.
<acalbaza_> hi, can i just update packages to 4.10 using apt-get?
<knome> acalbaza_, no, 4.10 is not in xubuntu yet
<Unit193> 4.10 isn't in Precise.
<knome> bbl
<acalbaza_> ahh
<acalbaza_> are the tarballs made available the source for the various packages?
<xubuntu652> buenas tardes, ? alguien en castellano que pueda intentar ayudarme ?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu652> [ Unit193 ] muchas gracias.
<Unit193> Sure.
<drc> acalbaza_: http://www.xfce.org/download
<drc> acalbaza_: https://plus.google.com/u/1/112064450121097287690/posts About 4 posts down, if you're interested.
<acalbaza_> drc: the ppa for the preview release?
<drc> yes, iirc, 4.10 won't enter xubuntu until 12.10
<GridCube> it will most probably do
<drc> do....?
<acalbaza> i can i get the version # for the running instance of xfce?
<knome> acalbaza, i suppose xfce4-about will tell
<acalbaza> ahh
<acalbaza> i guess my update to the preview release didnt go smoothly
<acalbaza> still says 4.8
<knome> it's possible that the ppa doesn't update that
<knome> that's because i said "i suppose" ;)
<acalbaza> heh
<knome> *that's why
<acalbaza> any other way to tell?
<knome> acalbaza, well check the panel version, thunar version...
<acalbaza> thunar is @ 1.3.2...
<acalbaza> older version was 1.2.3
<rolesp> bbl
<mritz> change my resolution to 1440x900 on my macbook air and screen crapped out
<ROdodrigo> hola
<ROdodrigo> pregunta
<ROdodrigo> sepuede actualizar a XFCE 4.10??
<Unit193> No, 4.10 isn't in 12.04LTS
<Unit193> There's only a PPA for it.
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<ROdodrigo> in english then
<ROdodrigo> I want to install XFCE 4.10
<ROdodrigo> is there a ppa or something?
<Myrtti> is there a specific reason why you want it?
<PatrickBic> <Unit193> No, 4.10 isn't in 12.04LTS
<PatrickBic> <Unit193> There's only a PPA for it.
<Myrtti> if you don't mind me asking
<knome> Myrtti, sure
<knome> Myrtti, oh, dang
<knome> :)
<Myrtti> <homer>d'oh</homer>
<knome> yeah, that...
<knome> <m.a.numminen>eläin on yes sir, ollan eläimiä</man>
<ROdodrigo> I like to be updated
<knome> ROdodrigo, 4.10 is mostly UI polishing
<ROdodrigo> even better
<Myrtti> ROdodrigo: if it's only UI polishing, then the fact that using a PPA effectively leaves you without official support isn't in my opinion reason enough to use a PPA
<Myrtti> but of course you're allowed to make your own decisions
<PatrickBic> is there any known explanation why i cant click anything in a window-border (meaning: window title, minimize/maximize/close controls) but can click everywhere else     (asked that over in #xfce but its a newly installed 12.04 xubuntu ;) )
<knome> https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa <- experimental pre2 pacakges
<knome> PatrickBic, what do you mean "can't click" ?
<PatrickBic> taps arent recognized (as touchscreen tap = click)
<PatrickBic> but they work elsewhere
<PatrickBic> knome, x86 tablet running xubuntu 12.04 on a MT 11.6" touchscreen
<PatrickBic> worked in previous versions and other distros and stuff :-/
<gua> Is there a good place to buy Xubuntu CDs online somewhere?
<knome> gua, at least on-disk.com ships them, but apparently they don't have 12.04 yet
<gua> Yeah, the places a quick googling turned up didn't seem to have much, and they didn't exactly look fancy
<gua> Were the free shipit discs from not too long ago pressed or burned?
<knome> xubuntu was never offered via shipit
<knome> and afaik, shipit doesn't exist anymore anyway
<gua> Oh? I thought there were free CDs at some point and I assumed it was part of shipit
<gua> yeah
<gua> Something like http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976 for xubuntu would be very nice. Fancy case and stuff.
<knome> maybe some day.
<knome> currently, it's not realistic to have any shipping service which could provide good-looking, and high quality stuff for anything most people are willing to pay for something that is essentially free
<knome> shippping+producing even
<knome> something like ready-made designs to print yourself could be possible.
<knome> gua, ^ community is encouraged to take part ;]
<gua> Ah yeah. If only it wasn't so expensive to do low-runs of pressed discs. I would like to donate to Xubuntu while at the same time getting something like quality media as a kind of keepsake.
<slaptman> hello i am getting a lag on my mouse and on youtube videos at the same time.Does anyone know a workaround?
<knome> slaptman, flash on linux takes quite a lot of resources.
<knome> unfortunately...
<knome> slaptman, have you tried the html5 version of youtube?
<knome> slaptman, http://www.youtube.com/html5
<slaptman> thanks knome
<knome> np
<slaptman> I just click join html5 trial?and i'm good
<slaptman> ?
<knome> slaptman, yes, that should be it
<slaptman> sweet! :D
<drc> make sure youtube can place a cookie :)
<knome> i'm off to bed, see you latery
<knome> -y
<drc> wimp
<knome> huh?
<knome> drc, watch it :P
<drc> we doan need no stinkin' sleep :)
<knome> i said "bed", not "sleep" :P
<knome> ->
<drc> I retract everything I said
<ROdodrigo> what's the diference between the nvidia driver on the ubuntu repo, and the one you are giving me?
<xubuntu717> anyone else lose everything in their applications menu?
<dresden> is there a problem with USB 3.0 in Precise?
<xubuntu717> the 12.04 upgrade isn't as smooth as the last one
<acmeinc1> any idea why postfix logs to both mail.log AND syslog?  Would removing *.* from the rsyslog.conf prevent this?  Would removing *.* prevent other (important) events from logging?
#xubuntu 2013-04-22
<psylem> Can someone help me figure out why when I login, I have to reconfigure my screen configuration each time? This started happening after the last kernel update was pushed out (and probably a few other packages were updated too)
<psylem> I have two screens side by side, the login screen works as expected so I can move the mouse from screen to screen
<psylem> but after I login, I end up with cloned view of a single screen desktop
<deitrick> did you use arandr?
<psylem> I use Nvidia X Server Settings to set the second screen to the right of the first
<psylem> I don't have arandr installed
<psylem> the Nvidia tool saves the config to xorg.conf, and I think that works since the login screen looks fine
<deitrick> maybe you need to add somthing to the Session and Startup menu
<psylem> ok, I'll try this arandr thing
<deitrick> you can do that or use the XFCE PPA to use a newer XFCE version since they put good multi monitor support in the new version
<psylem> that sounds cooler
<psylem> I noticed there are existing options to reflect the output so it looks like what you'd see in a mirror, but nothing about multiscreen support
<deitrick> yeah
<psylem> I'll try the ppa
<psylem> 4.12 wanted me to remove some xubuntu desktop, thunar and some other stuff, so I take it I want the Xfce 4.10 PPA?
<deitrick> I used the 4.12 and had no problems
<psylem> thanks for the idea to upgrade xfce, I'm going to logout now
<psylem> see ya
<deitrick> :)
<psylem> strangely, I didn't even need to configure a thing, I have dual monitors working as expected again on Xfce 4.10 :/
<deitrick> nice
<psylem> and my desktop seems slightly more awesome, though the panel alignment is off
<psylem> ...fixed the panel, all is well
<asenk> is doing sudo do-release-upgrade -d safe?
<asenk> becouse i feel like i just broke major amount of stuff with that
<Unit193> Well, it is upgrading to a development version of Xubuntu, but I'd have thought it would go better than what you indicate this late in the cycle...
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. keycut to open the xfce menu please? I would google, but my net is acting too funky (on the edge of the effective range of a wifi access point)
<jk_> ntzrmtthihu777, Control-escape does it according to my documentation here.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kk, lemme give that a shot.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cool, but not what I meant. that's the same as right-clicking the desktop. I mean the xfce menu that comes standard in the upper left corner, eg the "start menu". gnome's was alt+f1
<jk_> ntzrmtthihu777, they're all three the same for me, with Subuntu 10.04.4.
<jk_> *xubuntu 10.04.4
<ntzrmtthihu777> wow, still rocking the lucid :D
<jk_> yep. I lied; right-clicking gets a different menu, with an "applications" item on it that gives the other menu -- but the ctrl-escape key combo does the same as clicking the start-menu icon.
<ntzrmtthihu777> could you have a look at your keycuts settings for me?
<jk_> I'm not sure what you mean by "keycuts" -- I look in the "keyboard" applet from the settings menu for the "application shortcuts" and that's where I found ctrl-escape.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, what is the command it executes? keycut = key shortcut/hotkey
<jk_> xfce4-popup-menu is the command executed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> one sec --
<asenk> i guess i shouldnt run commands when i dont know what they do
<ntzrmtthihu777> thank you , that gave me the clue I needed; the command on my machine is xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu
<ntzrmtthihu777> asenk: definitly. I can think of a few one liners that would toatally bork you.
<jk_> i tried to run xfce4-popup-menu on my 12.04 system via ssh and got "command not found" so apparently they changed the application name between sfce 4.6 and 4.10... glad you got it sorted.
<asenk> but the guys on the internet told me it would be fine
<ntzrmtthihu777> jk_: thank you, now I got my setup just about right :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> asenk: the guys on the internet may also be trolling you.
<ntzrmtthihu777> asenk: for instance, this command will literally rick-roll you: curl -L http://bit.ly/10hA8iC | bash
<xubuntu023> hi need some help
<ntzrmtthihu777> bring it
<xubuntu023> xubuntu beginer I have installed on USB logged in it works
<xubuntu023> i have logged out and can't log in again
<xubuntu023> using the Live Session user the userid-pw does not work
<ntzrmtthihu777> what do you mean can't log back in? are you at the login screen or what?
<xubuntu023> there sis NO pw as far as I know
<ntzrmtthihu777> exactly what you mean? you're on a liveusb testing it?
<xubuntu023> i logged outr and yes I am at what i beleive is a log in screen
<xubuntu023> yes on live usb
<asenk> theres some discussion about blank password on internet
<xubuntu023> i searhed for an hour or so
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: unless I am mistaken there is no password for the live user.
<xubuntu023> everything I found confirmed the pw  is blank
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, I can give you a bit of info if you want a real usb-pc
<xubuntu023> i have two choices of session 1-xubuntu session or 2- XFCE session
<xubuntu023> i odn,t think it makes any difference isn't it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> do you have more than one usb/are willing to sacrifice a cd?
<asenk> no difference.
<xubuntu023> yes i have another USB and yes I can scarifice a CD
<xubuntu023> question when I anm at the login prompt what is exactly teh userdi I should write?
<ntzrmtthihu777> thing is the best way I know of to create a real ubuntu install is to either use a cd to install to usb, or usb-to-usb, as the usb-creator-gtk/unetbootin/whatever you used to produce the live usb will not work so very good.
<xubuntu023> Live Session or Live session user
<ntzrmtthihu777> why not just reboot, and use a terminal command to get the right username?
<xubuntu023> rebooting will loose all my setting changes
<xubuntu023> i configured mnetwork shares
<xubuntu023> changes laguage
<xubuntu023> changes keyborad
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: you'll lose anything anyways with the live usb as it exists now. follow my above steps and its persistent.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *all* changes are lost on reboot, and I think also logout, on a liveusb produced by usb-creator-gtk/unetbootin
<xubuntu023> :-( OK so how do I do with the usb to usb
<xubuntu023> or cd to usb?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: you should see an install xubuntu thingus on your desktop, no?
<xubuntu023> i have myu iso and an app i dowloadeds to 'create' the live USB
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: within the liveusb environment there should be an install icon on the desktop, if I recall right.
<xubuntu023> let me booth the VM i used to create the USB
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: what sort of vm is it?
<xubuntu023> VMW running W7-64
<xubuntu023> no there is no icon on th edesktop
<xubuntu023> i used YUMI 0.0.9.4
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: what is yumi? you know what, nevermind. can you burn the iso to cd?
<xubuntu023> i guess so
<xubuntu023> and then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> burn it to cd, boot the cd. there will be an install xubuntu icon on the desktop. use that to install to usb
<xubuntu023> ok
<xubuntu023> and what should i do to set it persistent?
<ntzrmtthihu777> this will be a full install, remember all your settings within the limits of its storage, and will have your username and your password.
<xubuntu023> on the USB?
<xubuntu023> is 4GB enough?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mebbe, not sure. all mine are 8gb at least.
<ntzrmtthihu777> but if you install to the usb as if it were a normal hard drive it will be fully persistent. I have a friend with a netbook with a burnt out ssd, I made him a ubuntu stick to boot from.
<xubuntu023> while i have you if i want to use aprt of my HD on that PC to install xubuntu how do i partition it so I keep tyhe existing file?
<ntzrmtthihu777> and by the way, the login name is xubuntu and no password.
<xubuntu023> I mean i tried but did not have clear enogh instructions on the tool i used
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: you mean install xubuntu along with an existing operating system?
<bullgard4>  When booting my Xubuntu 12.04.2, a voice tells me "Welcome to Orca" and a windows appears showing on all workspaces a keyboard. How can I get rid of this?
<xubuntu023> it is not live session
<ntzrmtthihu777> orca is an accessibility thing. you can likely remove it with the software center.
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: what?
<xubuntu023> yes there is winXp intsalled oin that PC i want to keep it and give a shot to Xubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: so a dual boot?
<xubuntu023> yep
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, lucky for you I can walk you through it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> as I have currently booted xubuntu over a winxp vm
<xubuntu023> why not two separate vms
<ntzrmtthihu777> double click the install xubuntu icon on the desktop.
<xubuntu023> hold on my Cd is ot burned yet
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: because I don't like wasting space. I already am in xubuntu; what point is there to have xubuntu inside of xubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> and no, 4gb is not enough. at least 4.3 is needed.
<xubuntu023> Can I use the CD instead to install the dual boot on teh winxp machine
<xubuntu023> or dvd?
<xubuntu023> xubuntu as userid does not work either
<ntzrmtthihu777> when I got to the partitioning step of the install it did not have the resize option it had at another time. you will have to resize the partitions manually with gparted on the live usb/cd
<xubuntu023> ah OK this is the missing link
<xubuntu023> how do you invoke or stsrt gparted?
<xubuntu023> i guess you do it before?
<ntzrmtthihu777> the "start menu", system tools
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, this is no where near my first rodeo
<xubuntu023> i have roughly 15-20 GB free on the Hd is iot enough?
<xubuntu023> it is an old laptop I am trying to render reusable
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, you can get away with about 8gb for a decent install. honestly if you are really carefull you can migrate most of your winxp stuff over to xubuntu and use the full disc
<xubuntu023> so I gues i can install from the CD no need for USB?
<xubuntu023> whAT WILL
<xubuntu023> oups sorry
<xubuntu023> what will trigger teh dual boot?
<xubuntu023> i will be prompted at startup?
<xubuntu023> I never did that...
<ntzrmtthihu777> if done properly it will ask you to choose between windows and ubuntu
<xubuntu023> Q## and what about if i want to play arund withother distro to see how thet react on this PC?
<xubuntu023> that is what i liked about having it them on a USB key
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: yeah, usb is good, but you need at least 4.3gb to pull it off
<xubuntu023> and that would be ONE vesrion of linux on each USB? Or can i have multiple?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu023: not unless its a very large usb. like I said, you need at least 4.3 for xubuntu, and similar amounts for other ubuntu versions.
<xubuntu023> OK I get it
<xubuntu023> I,ll do it later though it sleep time and work tomorrow
<xubuntu023> but i got the picture
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, cool
<xubuntu023> still cvan't really understad why I can't log back in
<xubuntu023> anothet coputer nystry
<xubuntu023> thanks A LOT for all your hlep and patince
<xubuntu023> help & patience
<bullgard4> ntzrmtthihu777: Your answer: "[07:51]	ntzrmtthihu777	orca is an accessibility thing. you can likely remove it with the software center." is wrong. The package »gnome-orca« is not installed. I rebooted. Still the window showing a keyboard  appears on all workspaces.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bullgard4: hmm.
<ntzrmtthihu777> actually the keyboard is onboard, right?
<bullgard4> ntzrmtthihu777: What do you mean by "the keyboard"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> the onscreen keyboard you are having issue with.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bullgard4: check ubuntu software center, installed software, under universal access
<bullgard4> ntzrmtthihu777: The window showing a keyboard which I have an issue with is visible on my laptop's screen.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I understand that. check software center where I told you, and it might be right there.
<bullgard4> ntzrmtthihu777: I checked it before. As I said, the DEB program package »gnome-orca« is not installed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and I switched my thoughts on what the package was, check for onboard.
<bullgard4> ntzrmtthihu777:  This helped. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bullgard4: no problem. I rather like being of use on irc
<bullgard4> :-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes! and I now have a very good simulcrum of docky using panels! I love not having to have extra crap XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> and the desktop grid of compiz sans compiz :D
<packetfrog> docky and compiz are not extra crap?
<packetfrog> :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> packetfrog: thats what I mean, I have what fucntions just as well as them without them :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, just as well at what I want from them.
<packetfrog> oic
<packetfrog> I did not read the whole conversation, just trolling I guess. sorry.
<ntzrmtthihu777> :P its cool
<ntzrmtthihu777> man xfce is almost *too* customizable XD
<guest501> xfce on xubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze screen saved my buns XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. is there a way to center an xfce panel *without* using expanding separators on each end?
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, yes.  my panels are minimized and centered
<TheSheep> you can center the panel itself
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: I'm to ocd to go by my own hand XD
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: no, it snaps
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: how would I? I would just use that trick if it were not for I set up a panel to the left to launch my fave directories
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: is that so?
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, looking now.  my panels are centered by default it seems ...
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: I have my panel like that...
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: sure right, there is a definite snapping motion
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, now I'm set :D.
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, I don't see a setting.  Y U no just use 100% size so it'll auto-center
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: its just the left hand panel would cover teh leftmost buttons in firefox
<knome> !u | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and what TheSheep said is true, there is a definite center snap
<ntzrmtthihu777> now I don't suppose ya'll know how to get xfce panel launchers to have multiple options like the unity ones?
<KerrMD> You've got to love a "grammar nazi" bot. =D
<ntzrmtthihu777> \(- -) heil grammar!
<KerrMD> lol
<knome> ntzrmtthihu777, okay, stop it right there.
<knome> mogito, you too.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mogito?
<knome> KerrMD.
<KerrMD> You rang?
<knome> KerrMD, yes, "stop it"
<cfhowlett> knome is correct.  "u" can easily be misunderstood by non-native english speakers
<ntzrmtthihu777> not saying it couldn't :P
<KerrMD> Sheesh. One would think that by now that phrase would be well understood and not taken as anti-simitic
<KerrMD> "Semitic"  that is
<ntzrmtthihu777> << is jewish and does not take it as anti-semitic, nor the soup nazi
<KerrMD> Never heard the soup variation nor know what it means
<knome> ntzrmtthihu777, KerrMD: didn't i tell you to stop it already?
<ntzrmtthihu777> KerrMD: seinfeld character. youtube him, he's hilarious
<TheSheep> guys you are being offtopic again :(
<knome> yes, that too
<KerrMD> Knome, answer me this. Are you an admin, op, or self appointed #kubuntu police?
<KerrMD> honest question
<knome> KerrMD, not that i think it matters, but i'm somebody who you should listen if i say stop it.
<KerrMD> Way to dodge
<KerrMD> Is anyone aware as to whether or not the issue with alps touchpads being seen as a PS/2 mouse as it pertains to the Inspiron 7720 (17R SE) has been addressed in the beta of 13.04?
<ntzrmtthihu777> whut?
<cfhowlett> !raring|KerrMD, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> KerrMD, ask in #ubuntu+1: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<KerrMD> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7228520.html#7228520
<KerrMD> Ok, is there a fix for it in 12.10?
<ntzrmtthihu777> KerrMD: ok, exactly what does that even mean?
<KerrMD> It means that there is an issue with a common (as far as I have seen) touchpad being seen as a mouse(PS/2) instead of as a touchpad
<KerrMD> I've seen the same issue in Gentoo, Fedora 18, Arch, all Ubuntu variants, etc.
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, sounds like a kernel issue then ....
<KerrMD> That's been my assumption
<ntzrmtthihu777> KerrMD: yeah, but what is the big deal with it being seen as a mouse instead of touchpad? what are the repercussions?
<KerrMD> A lack of the more advanced touchpad functionality. IE 2 finger scrolling (horiz and vert), pinch to zoom, etc
<KerrMD> or even basic horiz and vert edge scrolling
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotcah. personally I have a touchscreen Dell, and my laptops touch pad works quite well
<KerrMD> I would assume that yours and mine are different models if not makes
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah. I got saddled with an hp =_= damn thing's so hot.
<KerrMD> At least it's not an RT. :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> at least its not an iMac XD
<KerrMD> <shudder>
<ntzrmtthihu777> right now I'm in the process of figuring out how to cross-compile for mac. what a pita. windows was easy to figure out
<KerrMD> I've no clue about cross-compiling. VM?
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope. I compile windows exes right on my xubuntu box
<KerrMD> Perhaps a BSD instead of linux?
<koegs> once again, we are back to offtopic...
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KerrMD> Were it a busy room I could see the justification for the whole "off topic" thing. Since it is not, I do not. Don't worry about kicking or banning. I think I'm going back to ARch or Gentoo. MAybe even just doing an LFS.  Be well and have a happy life.
<antisober552> hi guys
<antisober552> ive disabled my wifi and now cant get it enabled
<antisober552> help please
<cfhowlett> antisober552, how did you disable?
<antisober552> by the icon on the desktop
<cfhowlett> antisober552, right click enable networking enable wireless
<cfhowlett> antisober552, or it might be left click
<antisober552> lol damn ive been trying for an hour to get that to work fml
<ArchBeOS> hey guys, is there a way to change my resolution for xfce?
<baizon> ArchBeOS: yes
<ArchBeOS> baizon, is it easy or do i have to change config files?
<TheSheep> settings -> display
<baizon> ArchBeOS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62681/how-do-i-setup-dual-monitors-in-xfce
<ArchBeOS> lifesavers, the both of yous
<ArchBeOS> thanks :)
<peyam> Xubuntu is awesome
<peyam> I'm gonna show my configurated theme
<peyam> and my nex self-designed theme will be very like this one
<peyam> http://postimg.org/image/5z8juqwdd/
<peyam> look at this
<peyam> what do you guys think aboutthis?
<baizon> peyam: this is a support channel, if you want to talk feel free to join #xubuntu-offtopic
<gry> peyam: it's an ok theme for irssi, it might need bit less contrast but that's just a preference of course
<peyam> gry
<peyam> well I ment the whole pic
<peyam> not just irssi
<peyam> :D
<peyam> I change the font and the color a little bit
<enroxorz> one more question. what sensor applet do you guys use?
<gry> yea it looks like an ok gamma, just type longer lines, might want to maximize that window ;)
<peyam> I want somehow to an idea that maximize the desktop totally
<gry> sensor applet? what does it do exactly?
<enroxorz> like psensor or smth
<enroxorz> temp for my cpu
<peyam> sensors-lm
<peyam> if it is what you  mean
<peyam> gry: I like the "close, minimize, maximize" buttons
<enroxorz> ok
<peyam> gry: And I even want to minimize the menu bar but I guess it will mean the entire change in theme
<peyam> I got an idea
<peyam> why not delete the entire taskbar
<peyam> and make a shortcut to see the menu
<peyam> I guess it will make my work on computer much faster
<peyam> Does anyone know How I can put the time and date in the menu launcher?
<GridCube> peyam, in the orage clock applet?
<GridCube> peyam, that wont make the computer faster
<peyam> no no
<peyam> I ment it will give more desktop space
<GridCube> oh, sure, why not
<peyam> and everytime I want to see the time I want to see the menu and time and everythin other like sifi status, date, battery etc
<peyam> I wand to put everything on taskbar in the menu instead
<GridCube> oh, i dont know about that
<peyam> Don't you think it is a good idea?
<GridCube> no, not really, i think that pretty much a lot of pain
<GridCube> what i would do, maybe, its have a panel in auto hide
<GridCube> if that was so relevant
<peyam> autohide is so annoying
<peyam> sometimes you want to click on a word in the webbroser and the panel will bother you
<GridCube> put it somewhere else
<GridCube> in the side
<peyam> it will bother any way
<peyam> Everythin auto will be annoying I think
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/x5PyUDw.png peyam :D
<peyam> it is good but still to little desktop
<GridCube> P: its a netbook
<peyam> mine too
<peyam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137916&p=12613826#post12613826
<peyam> that's why I want to maximize the desktop
<peyam> :P
<GridCube> well thats how things are bro
<GridCube> you cant do that peyam
<GridCube> you simply cant
<peyam> well menu is a launcher
<peyam> and as you say it seems impossible
<GridCube> thats not how it works
<peyam> explain it to me :P
<GridCube> the panel contains the applets, you cant contain them without a panel, the menu its an applet, not a panel, you cant have applets inside applets
<lderan> yup
<peyam> hmmm
<peyam> Maybe I should have a conky
<peyam> for the time and date
<peyam> and have the menu as it is now
<peyam> and use Windows key for showing the menu
<GridCube> there used to be an option, back in xfce 4.4 or 4.6 that the panels had this arrows at the end and you could click them and roll the whole panel away and only an "arrow" icon kept in view that you could clic and show the panel again
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> I make a conky
<peyam> :D
<WeNDoR> GridCube: right click on the notification area
<WeNDoR> properties
<WeNDoR> and under known applications check the hidden checkbox
<WeNDoR> for the icon to hide and so the arrow appears
<GridCube> ? i dont have that
<GridCube> "known applications"
<GridCube> i found that option WeNDoR, known aplications, but no "hidden checkbox" keep in mind im in 12.04 using xfce 4.8
<luke_> hello everyone
<lderan> Hello luke_
<peyam>  hi
<luke_> i want to join the xubuntu team so i thought i would start here
<peyam> you are welcome
<luke_> thank you
<luke_> so what is the process for joining a team?
<WeNDoR> GridCube: my bad
<peyam> one of the team leaders are usually here
<peyam> is*
<peyam> I dunno if he is here now
<luke_> oh ok
<GridCube> luke_, :D welcome! please join #xubuntu-devel and read http://xubuntu.org/news/want-to-help-out-xubuntu-test-raring/
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> we are just 2 days away from release, we need all the iso testings we can get, all of them
<luke_> i want to do QA or packaging
<luke_> so im up for anything!
<GridCube> luke_, :) excellent, but do please join #xubuntu-devel for this :D this channel its for help support and such
 * genii-around ponders if his CD will do overburn up to 801
<GridCube> dont think so
<peyam> GridCube: It turns out I cant remove the taskbar :O
<gry> yes, xfce is configurable like that
<peyam> If I want to hide it
<peyam> totally
<peyam> how do I do that?
<GridCube> remove the whole panel
<peyam> it isn't possible
<GridCube> lol why not
<peyam> the remove button is unactivated
<GridCube> oh i see
<GridCube> well, kill xfce4-panel then
<peyam> ahh
<peyam> needs a Job ID
<GridCube> no... killall xfce4-panel
<peyam> doesnt work :)
<peyam> already tested
<peyam> haha
<GridCube> it works here
<peyam> forgot to write 4
<peyam> awesome
<peyam> nobody can use my computer
<peyam> hahahhaa
<peyam> should I make a killall xfce4-panel in the startup applications?
<GridCube> ctrl-esc
<GridCube> probably i dunno
<peyam> hh
<peyam> GridCube: my internet died
<peyam> please answer so Im sure it works
<GridCube> peyam, ping
<peyam> good
<peyam> thanks
<peyam> GridCube: now the god of xubuntus is here with me
<peyam> hacker xubuntu :d
<GridCube> P:
<nantou> 4 days to go
<GridCube> nantou, to?
<nantou> rephrase, to upgrade to 13.04
<nantou> stable release is being released on the 26th. right?
<genii-around> It should have propogated to all the mirrors by then.
<GridCube> 25 nantou
<nantou> it is still better to do a fresh install than a simple upgrade?
<GridCube> nantou, i did an upgrade and it took longer but its fine, nothing bad happened this time, 12.04->12.10
<peyam> I dont know it is possible to upgrade xubuntu on xubuntu
<peyam> fresh install is alwasys required ?
<elfy> GridCube: I did the same with a laptop - worked fine, only reason I don't now is speed
<peyam> speed?
<peyam> how do you mean?
<peyam> I dont know if a computer can be faster than it is with xubuntu.. the speeddifference between lxce and xfce is very small
<peyam> lxde
<GridCube> peyam, installing from the iso its faster because else it has to download all the files,
<peyam> iso?
<peyam> Wha do you mean? it should be something I dont know about
<GridCube> i had to download like 2gb because it updates all the programs i have
<GridCube> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<elfy> peyam: it's quicker for me to get the iso and clean install than upgrade
<GridCube> the iso its the installer image you get from the interwebs
<peyam> yes
<peyam> But do you mount the iso file inside xubuntu and install xubuntu new INSIDE the xubuntu you have?
<elfy> I just install over the old one
<peyam> so you clear the old one and do a fresh install?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> twice
<peyam> then I got it
<elfy> one for using and one to be the next dev version
<peyam> wait wait..
<GridCube> peyam, you get your files in a partition and the / partition gets reinstalled, then all the files are safe
<peyam> yes
<GridCube> yes
<peyam> so you mount it inside the old xubuntu , install the new on an other partition and then format the old partition you have old xubuntu on?
<elfy> me?
<peyam> you people
<peyam> I mean in generell
 * elfy has 2 partitions I use - one is for general use the other is for breaking - my breaking one is now about 2 months out of date - I will install a clean one there and then dist upgrade it for 13.10 this time, my old 12.10 got a clean install with 13.04 about 2 months ago 
<peyam> still dont get it
<peyam> tell me how you install ur new xubuntu
<elfy> clean install
<elfy> over the old one
<GridCube> peyam, no, yuou use the iso and burn it to amedia
<GridCube> like a cd
<GridCube> !burn
<peyam> where?
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<peyam> yes
<peyam> well
<peyam> it is not what elfy  says
<peyam> he mounts the iso inside the xubuntu
<GridCube> no...
<GridCube> what? no..
<elfy> I never said that ;)
<peyam> he burn it?
<elfy> yea
<peyam> okej okej
<GridCube> its not what he said, he said that downloading the iso is faster
<GridCube> then you burn it, or make a usb or whatever
<peyam> no I get it. I though you mount it inside the xubuntu with out any extern media
<GridCube> you can probably do taht with some grub magic tho
<peyam> ;)
<elfy> GridCube: you should be able to do it - did it once just to prove it
<GridCube> P:
<luke_> does anyone know if all the ubuntu flavors will get there own mobile os?
<GridCube> dont think so
<GridCube> maybe some day in the future, but i dont know of any plans for that
<luke_> would be awesome if they do tho
<baizon> xfburn?
<luke_> if i could get xubuntu on all my machines i would be in heaven
<baizon> ubottu didnt listen xfburn :(
<ubottu> baizon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GridCube> baizon, you didnt !
<GridCube> ah
<peyam> luke_: a mobile os?
<peyam> didn't they have a os for mobiles? it was an first page
<peyam> what happedned to that
<luke_> well ubuntu has it, but not the ubuntu flavors
<peyam> aha
<peyam> okej :)
<peyam> can you install android apps on ubuntu os?
<luke_> not that i know of
<GridCube> no
<redcougar27> hello, I have a problem with the xubuntu desktop: the picture choosen as background doesn't stay; after rebooting, the default background (xfce-blue.jpg) comes back.
<baizon> redcougar27: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2012/11/xubuntu-1210-day-2-customise-desktop.html
<elfy> baizon: I find that if I use one from outside /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops I lose it quite often
<baizon> elfy: ive never changed the default background :>
<elfy> I've not changed it this week :)
<GridCube> redcougar27, how do you login to your session?
<redcougar27> No login asked (by default); as administrator.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> you still have to sudo things up right?
<GridCube> check that ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml its not read only
<redcougar27> gridcube: no, the desktop appers after booting.
<ArchBeOS> can i use the ubuntu deb files from dropbox to install, or should i go for plain debian release?
<baizon> ArchBeOS: ?
<GridCube> ?
<ArchBeOS> baizon, i read that the ubuntu download for dropbox depended on nautilus instead of thunar. would the plain vanilla debian file work instead?
<ArchBeOS> im new to xfce so thats why im asking so many noob questions
<baizon> GridCube: a job for you
<baizon> i'm out, 2 question in a row that i don't understand. I need a break... :(
<GridCube> jajajaja
<GridCube> ArchBeOS, you want to istall dropbox for thunar
<ArchBeOS> im sorry baizon
<ArchBeOS> i suck with the questions...
<GridCube> ArchBeOS, see faq 4 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<ArchBeOS> qui. i just got ubuntu one installed and its working great. jsut need drop box and i should be ok...i think...
<ArchBeOS> k. reading.
<ArchBeOS> thanks GridCube :)
<GridCube> :)
<zodiak> hey guys+gals, I jst upgraded from 12.04 to the 13.04 testing.. and of course, the wireless doesn't work (rt3573 chipset). I kinda new this would happen though, so, question for laptop xubunter's, which wireless-n usb card "jst works" ?
<GridCube> 07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10), never had problems with mine, even android x86 detects it now
<genii-around> zodiak: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<zodiak> GridCube, danke .. let me google around for a usb adapter with that
<zodiak> genii-around, thanks for the thought but, that link is as dry as the gobi ;P
<zodiak> 1/3 to 1/2 of them are intel .. which are mini-pci cards
<genii-around> They should update the list more often.... :/
<peyam> I removed the panel
<peyam> and now I have a conky instead
<mac_> hey everyone
<peyam> hej
<mac_> hows it going?
<peyam> . ~/.bashrc
<peyam> sorry
<peyam> wrong
<mac_> its all good
<mac_> what are you doing with bash?
<micom> weed
<mac_> ya i got some in my backyard. have to rip them up
<micom> do you think that c++ programmer with a little experience can be helpful in the xubuntu?
<knome> micom, why not. look around in http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ and join our lists and irc channel.
<mac_> hey guys
<micom> thanks knome
<knome> micom, it's not too long until we start planning on the next release either, so a good time to jump in if you have ideas
<micom> knome, no ideas, i like xubuntu ( it replaced gnome classic in my example) and i want to gain experience in some open source project
<knome> micom, it's a really good idea to subscribe to our mailing list (and why not send an introduction mail too) and join #xubuntu-devel, then start looking how things work in the community
<micom> knome, ok, xubuntu-devel sounds like a better channel for this discussion
<micom> i dont even know where is the repository with source code...
<elfy> micom: enable source in software sources, then you can get the source code - unless it's bzr or one of those things others can point you at :)
<elfy> sudo apt-get source abiword for example
<AmoKk> hey guys anyone tried to instlal xubuntu on imac ?
<AmoKk> install*
<knome> probably yes, but before you go digging any deeper, i just want to point out that it's not really officially supported, so you are "on your own"
<AmoKk> yea i know bout the video card problems
<packetfrog> I would fully support googling the crap out of anything I can for you, just to ding apple.
<AmoKk> I have only one problem ... i cant boot =))
<knome> packetfrog, mind considering the language?
<AmoKk> i tried adding nouveau.noaccel=1 blacklist=vga16fb
<packetfrog> knome It took me three times of rereading my statement to find what you had an issue with, but sure.
<AmoKk> however i get a black screen on boot time
<SonikkuAmerica> AmoKk: A black screen that just sticks?
<genii-around> Tried nomodeset ?
<AmoKk> yea it sticks
<AmoKk> just a sec ... let me try nomodeset
<AmoKk> nice it booted
<AmoKk> thank you!
<redcougar27> hello; I have changed the desktop background (blue) by an image. But the image doesn't stay as background after rebooting and the desktop shows the blue background.
<packetfrog> amokk http://www.moddb.com/groups/blenderheads/tutorials/linux-ubuntu-1204-on-2011-imac-guide  might be usefull.
<packetfrog> useful also.
<packetfrog> redcougar27, What version of Xubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> knome: May I ask what that's for?
<SonikkuAmerica> I see.
<knome> meh.
<AmoKk> ah come on guys packetfrog war really helpful
<knome> AmoKk, i'm sorry. that's not the reason he was removed, but let's not go too deep into the reasons.
<Unit193> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Unit193> AmoKk: Is it actually an Intel one or ppc?
<AmoKk> Intel with nvidia gpu
<AmoKk> early 2009
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac is slightly dated, but should be good.
<AmoKk> i have nvidia 120GT ... not listed there and apparently not supported by any distro ... at least not out of the box :D
<AmoKk> installing now the latest nvidia driver ... hope nomodeset is not required anymore
<zodiak> fwiw, the amped ua2000 gives awesome 5g/600Mb under xubuntu :)
<peyam> what
<peyam> installing driver?
<peyam> u dont use the one in ubuntu?
<peyam> big misstake?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not necessarily...
<peyam> I thinki the ubuntu one is more stable and the one made by manufactors is better in speed
<zodiak> peyam, sorry, was that directed at me ?
<peyam> I guess
<zodiak> because the linux kernel  doesn't support the rt3573 chipset ;)
<peyam> i didn't know sorry
<zodiak> oh .. no worries :D getting the wireless-n working has been a labour of love :)
<peyam> this channel was made in 07:42 in the morning
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> who goes up from the bed to make a channel
<knome> peyam, who said the person didn't have an allnighter. or be in another timezone. anyway, #xubuntu-offtopic
<peyam> knome: good point
<peyam> but
<peyam> the time is the local time?
<knome> i don't know, but #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<peyam> offtopic are usually dead?
<peyam> yeah u were the developer
<SonikkuAmerica> peyam: I can make it live.
<peyam> someon was searchin for you
<knome> Unit193, you're welcome for the salmon.
<peyam> comming
<Unit193> knome: Danke.
#xubuntu 2013-04-23
<kole> is there a way i can make the xfce panel act like a real dock?
<GridCube> kole, what do you mean by "a real dock"
<kole> like i click on the icon, and it minimizes/opens
<lderan> ah so like the os x dock?
<kole> i guess
<SonikkuAmerica> Cairo-Dock running on top of XFCE?
<Unit193> Ah, so an appmenu kind of like unity.
<kole> hmm i think ive heard of cairo but would that slow things down
<kole> xfce panel is really smooth for me right now
<GridCube> kole, you can try this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/dockbarx-available-as-xfce-panel-plugin.html
<GridCube> but i couldnt make it work (never bothered to figure out why it didnt launched closed applications)
<SonikkuAmerica> GridCube: Because they were closed!?
<GridCube> SonikkuAmerica, that applet should in theory open the "pinned" applications
<SonikkuAmerica> GridCube: Ahhh. :)
<kole> thanks GridCube, i'll give it a try let u know how it goes
<GridCube> apparently i forgot a step
<GridCube> or maybe not i dont remember
<kole> GridCube, so you don't have it running?
<GridCube> kole, it doesnt launch applications for me, so i dont see a reason to
<GridCube> it looks promising tho
<GridCube> it does what you want to do
<kole> Oh, it's working fine for me.. dockx icons are all moved on the right of my panel now though, think i'm just going to delete panel icons and repin the dockbarx icons
<GridCube> add a separator and set it to auto expand
<rafawebb> hello people!
<rafawebb> i am noob in this channel
<rafawebb> i am installing xubuntu in this time!
<Unit193> And I'm a cranky old person to this channel!  Welcome!
<rafawebb> ok, thanks
<rafawebb> i need restart my computer now...the instalation is finished
<rafawebb> sorry for errors in my comunication...but i am a brazilian user
<Unit193> Not been a problem, but there is a channel for others that speak the same language if you wanted to also try that.
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Grungeman> Hi guise.. I already tried google without any luck... I have a compaq cq50 ... the internal mic is not working, I already went to alsa settings and turned everything up all the way... still no go
<cesc39> hi there...
<cesc39> I have a problem with my instalation of xubuntu 12.10 on an old laptop
<cesc39> I installed it successfully and even installed the updates... then I rebooted
<cesc39> after this... I was asked to introduce the encrypt password...
<cesc39> and then a message appears saying....
<cesc39> Press S to omit the mounting, press M for a manual recovery...
<cesc39> any clue about what to do next?
<baizon> can you guys install this application? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/master-pdf-editor/
<baizon> on the website stands its free, but when i try to install it through the USC i have to buy it
<TheSheep> inkscape can edit pdfs
<TheSheep> stopasgroup=true
<TheSheep> killasgroup=true
<TheSheep> sorry
<DDM> hello?
<baizon> DDM: hi
<gry> hi
<DDM> I have a problem with the audio of xubuntu, but english isn't my first language so excuse me for my writing
<DDM> my audio is scratchy and I don t know why
<TheSheep> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DDM> thanks
<TheSheep> DDM: try to make sure that no channel is set to max volume
<TheSheep> DDM: I noticed that the signal is getting cut off if any slider is at maximum on some cards
<elfy> baizon: it is free, but you have to 'buy' it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/968974 for instance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968974 in software-center (Ubuntu Quantal) "Some free applications looks like paid applications with price 0.00 and with buy button" [High,Triaged]
<baizon> elfy: aaaa ok, thank you
<elfy> baizon: confused me as well - silly wording if you ask me
<nantou> 2 days to go
<nantou> netsplit
<twinkie_addict> hi
<ang_> my power level doesn't show when i run on battery so i don't know how much power i have left, can someone help me
<drc> What is the "System Tray Icon" setting in Power Management?
<drc> Guess s/he was impatient.
<Stameni> hello, what do i loose if i choose xubuntu except unity ?
<Stameni> tcan i install nautilus and stuff that i have used to ?
<knome> Stameni, you can, but if you are looking for a lighter system, please be aware that those will make xubuntu heavier than the ones that we're shipping by default
<Unit193> And nautilus likes to take over the desktop.
<Stameni> i have a six core and 4 gb of ram, not a problem, but want to avoid unity while retaining all good stuff abaut ubuntu
<David-A> Stameni: is there something special in Nautilus you need, that is not in Thunar or other file browsers?
<Stameni> no, i just used to nautilus, i have maunted live on other pc, xubuntu, so i`ll check
<Unit193> Stameni: If something looks to pull in too many depends you can also use apt-get install $PROGNAME --no-install-recommends
<knome> i'd try what comes with xubuntu first
<knome> makes more integrated system
<Cheri703> I installed nautilus because thunar doesn't have the ability to expand folders in list view
<David-A> Stameni: I think the Mate desktop looks and feels much like gnome2, you can try that, if Xfce feels to un-familiar.
<David-A> Stameni: but try xubuntu with thunar first. maybe you like it.
<Stameni> Ok, Thunar looks just fine i guess ( i run xubuntu on another comp in live mode )
<Stameni> and all off the things that are in the ubuntu repoes are also available in xubuntu ?
<Stameni> just desktop enviroment is diferent ?
<Stameni> all graphic drivers, directory structure, everything else is the same ?
<Stameni> so i can run my beckup scripts without changing anything ?
<knome> yes, xubuntu shares the repositories with ubuntu
<David-A> Stameni: it is the same repos, so everything is available.
<Stameni> i like how it looks like, i feel at home somehow
<David-A> Stameni: if the scripts does not use any particularities in the graphical desktop environment, they will work the same.
<Stameni> David-A, no, strict command line scripts using rsync
<David-A> Stameni: then it seems you are already home :)
<Stameni> I like that there is no "social apps" integration cause i dont use any
<Stameni> thank you all for the answers
<Stameni> lol cpu 1 %, memory 5 % :)
<knome> have fun
<nixnine> hey guys, tried to boot up and am getting the following: "no init found". what does that mean?
<asenk> Stameni: I feel pretty much the same, ubuntu kinda feels like im using a system which could be found in library or so - not home at all
<Stameni> asenk, to mee, its too much unusable "candy" stuff. People who extensivly use twiter, facebook and so on might fint it helping but people who just use their computer for strict desktop jobs dont need all that mambo-integration-jumbo
<Stameni> but, in the library that i  am regulary going to study they actualy really use ubuntu :D
<knome> !offtopic | Stameni, asenk:
<ubottu> Stameni, asenk:: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> i'm off, hf -->
<Stameni> knome, understood
<Stameni> what is the difference between xfce terminal emulator and gnome terminal emulator _
<Stameni> ?
<David-A> nixnine: when i google    "no init found" "ubuntu"   there are hits in ubuntuforums and askubuntu. do they solve your problem? tell if you need help with details?
<David-A> nixnine: If I understand correctly, you may need to repair the file system, from a live system, either with fsck or gparted.
<Stameni> when i try to install totem movie player it says thet it depends on libtotem0 but its not going to be installed. Why ?
<Stameni> i would expect it to automaticly resolve dependecies
<nixnine> okay. thanks
#xubuntu 2013-04-24
<_098v_> Does anyone know how to install different themes for Xubuntu 12.10?
<Furah> hi guys, I've run into a bit of a problem
<Furah> on the weekend I updated my kernel and now I cannot boot into xubuntu, it just freezes at the blue loading screen with the bar that moves side to side
<Furah> trying to boot from older kernels gets stuck loading ramdisk
<Armando2> Woot testing great so far, no errors encountered
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: For Raring?
<Armando2> Correct
<Armando2> Daily spin
<SonikkuAmerica> It's in release candidate phase, so pretty much from this pt. forward WYSIWYG
<Armando2> not bad, I did see a lot of visuals improve over the weeks
<SonikkuAmerica> Such as...? You'll need to bring me up to speed, I use Unity and haven't put VBox back in my system yet...
<SonikkuAmerica> I've worked with Xubuntu before of course
<SonikkuAmerica> But only LTS releases
<Armando2> Xubuntu's login prompt is what comes to mind, it picks up the theme correctly
<SonikkuAmerica> What do you mean, "picks it correctly"? I don't get what that means.
<Armando2> earlier dailies would have a login panel with white text over a light grey background. Only by clicking on a pull down menu would text be visible on a highlight
<Armando2> Then it was fixed before I could report it
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. (Dailies all right.)
<SonikkuAmerica> Usually lightdm-gtk-greeter is fun to try and comprehend in dailies.
<Armando2> Yeah, it's been fun though downloading and Vboxing
<SonikkuAmerica> VBox is fun to run other OS's in, especially when you have Windows-specific programs that hate on Wine.
<SonikkuAmerica> Like Sibelius.
<Kvasir> Hey can I ask a quick question re-xubuntu?
<Kvasir> Will it run on a macbook 1,1? :s
<Armando2> Mine is just for office, xbox360 and a game like urbanterror get my fps fix
<Armando2> It should, they usually spin an iso with an optimized efi loader for apple comps
<SonikkuAmerica> You might want to check cdimage.ubuntu.com for an amd64+mac image.
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope, don't see any... at least not for the daily builds.
<Kvasir> Excellent! I'm actually running ubuntu right now, but keen to change to something lighter. It's i386 ^^*
<Armando2> The last time I had the ability to play linux on a Mac was a PowerG4 platinum tower with Yellow Dog
<Armando2> ran a decent apache server on it
<SonikkuAmerica> Kvasir: Why do you need lighter?
<Armando2> xubuntu is uber light
<SonikkuAmerica> There are Ubuntu (with Unity) i386 images, you know.
<Armando2> I can't wait for it to get lighter once the switch happens from xorg to wayland
<Kvasir> SonikkuAmerica: Maybe lighter isn't the correct term, I just want a really basic setup. I'd use Arch but that hasn't worked for me so far.
<Armando2> Kvasir, perhaps you can bootcamp your system and use the standard desktop version
<SonikkuAmerica> All switching to Wayland! End of an era... :\
<SonikkuAmerica> Kvasir: Have you tried the minimal ISO/
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<Armando2> A minimal base on a mac seems to me a little criminal
<Kvasir> I've tried the alt cd, not the minimal cd.
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: I guess you're supposed to run Unity or KDE on those suckas... I see no Xubuntu or Lubuntu amd64+mac images.
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: I hear they might take testers for amd64+mac images of Ubuntu GNOME...
<Armando2> can bootcamp help strap a compatible environment for xubuntu?
<Armando2> < needs a mac in that case hehe
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: I don't have a Mac, so I can't make guarantees.
<Armando2> Kvasir, you can probably accomplish the same effect installing a amd64+mac bootable iso, then bring in the xubuntu meta package
<Kvasir> I've never done it through Bootcamp, just through custom partitioning + refind.
<SonikkuAmerica> You mean rEFIt?
<Armando2> bootcamp if I understand correctly, enables bios emulation
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: It does.
<Kvasir> Here's the catch: I don't want bios emulation, I want EFI. Just to you  know, make my life harder.
<Kvasir> SonikkuAmerica: refind is a fork or rEFIt
<Armando2> I do feel the same way Kvasir actually, it's too bad apple's EFI implementation is "different"
<SonikkuAmerica> Kvasir: Ah.
<SonikkuAmerica> Kvasir: Buy a UEFI machine.
<Armando2> I would probably opt to do a ubuntu to xubuntu package upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> That would just be [ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ]
<Armando2> correct, it wouldn't have too much other than the xfce4 packages to download, and it's as simple as choosing a different environment at login
 * Kvasir glomps SonikkuAmerica 
<SonikkuAmerica> Kvasir: The heck is "glomping"?
<Kvasir> *cough* http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=glomping
<Kvasir> Anyway that's that problem sorted ^^*
<SonikkuAmerica> Kvasir: What. Just what.
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Armando2> follow this forum Kvasir, perhaps the standar amd64 iso will not be a problem for you: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2131033
<Armando2> if you want to avoid the ubuntu bloat, they also suggest doing the lubuntu+mac to xubuntu jump, and you can try out to super lightweight distributions in one!
<Armando2> I like this term glomping, I'm gonna glomp my Wife anime style
<Kvasir> What have I done..
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: Yeah. Mainly because 30% of LXDE = XFCE
<Armando2> super anime surpise hugs for everyone ^ ^
<Armando2> I love LXDE save for a few UI pieces that I found to miss, otherwise, both accomplish < 300MB RAM footprint post login and settling
<SonikkuAmerica> It runs like a gazelle on my laptop, VBox or frugal.
<Armando2> more room for my 8GB setup for VMs, a couple hundred chromium tabs
<SonikkuAmerica> A couple hundred e_e
<Armando2> I too might add that XFCE and LXDE are very nice in a VM
<Kvasir> I didn't realize it was as simple as apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. Thank's for the help~
<Armando2> enjoy Kvasir, glomps
 * Kvasir falls backwards
<Armando2> I wish I could OSS the heck out of a mac pro laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> OSS?
<Armando2> Open Source Software
<Armando2> not to be mistaken with Open Sound System
<SonikkuAmerica> Heck! Do it up!
<Armando2> I'm happy with my Dell Studio 14, 8GB, i7 Q740 with a half devent Radeon HD 5450
<Armando2> ^decent
<Armando2> Born with Win 7, stripped, reinstalled Windows 7, couldn't last more than 1 month, came back to Xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Me? Win 98 > XP > Ubuntu 10.04 > Ubuntu 12.04 > 72 million flavor changes > Ubuntu 12.10 > 72 million more flavor changes > Raring.
<Armando2> ooh here's my history:
<aiena> lol
<aiena> Armando2: lets listen to your history... :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Did it start with 86-DOS?
<aiena> I am runnung xubuntu 12.04 precise - is it possible to updat xfce to 4.10 with precise ?
<SonikkuAmerica> aiena: Check off xubuntu-backports maybe?
<aiena> how do you do that ?
<SonikkuAmerica> In Software Sources
<aiena> if i install it over the current xfce 4.8 will it remove the old one
<SonikkuAmerica> aiena: Sort of...
<Armando2> Dos 5 something, 6.22, Windows 3.0, Win 3.11 for workgroups on Dos 6.22. Win 95, 98 Gold, W2000, Mandrake something version, Redhat 7, Redhat 8, Slackware, Linux From Scratch (yes successfully bootstrapped, and compiled a working user land), Arch, Gentoo
<aiena> hmm the software centre does not list xfce purely
<aiena> I am confused
<Armando2> install synaptic package manager
<aiena> its there
<SonikkuAmerica> aiena: Run [ software-properties-gtk ] in a terminal, or find "Software Sources" in XFCE System Settings,
<Armando2> Even went FreeBSD for a bit until graphics bored me, what else
<aiena> ok runnung it instead
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: Did you know that FreeBSD was ripped off?
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: (Tried FreeBSD, stopped at the $)
<Armando2> Ubuntu from 9 something to present, up until unity emerged, jumped to xubuntu. Dated two Mint women, Lubuntu, Xubuntu present
<Armando2> how as freebsd ripped off?
<Armando2> how was ^
<Armando2> Side line use CentOS when I need to setup a matching dev environment for a web app project
<aiena> SonikkuAmerica: should i choose the software packaged by cannonical option in software sources ?
<SonikkuAmerica> aiena: Look under the first tab... there are 4 or 5 check boxes. Check the one labeled "Unsupported updates"
<Armando2> aiena, try out repogen.simplylinux.ch . There might be a popular xfce latest ppa available
<xubuntu592> how do I install with LVM and xubuntu 12.10, in the drop down for partitioning types there is no pv option... ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: Some Buddhist software developer messed with it, slapped on some sort of window manager on it, and sold it on his own hardware for some $900-1.2k per socket. I think his name was Steve.
<Armando2> oh yes, lot's a BSD stuff, hardly any NeXT remain
<SonikkuAmerica> (Not trying to be religionist here, just stating facts)
<aiena> SonikkuAmerica: Unsupported updates is enabled
<aiena> SonikkuAmerica: should I check pre release
<SonikkuAmerica> aiena: Now, [ sudo apt-get update ] or run Update Manager.
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: I believe it's called OS X.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<Armando2> yeah, I don't like OSX much from a visual or architectural standpoint
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, but the whole OS X project was a ripoff of FreeBSD.
<SonikkuAmerica> I honestly think NeXT could've gone farther
<Armando2> I could tell even by just using the ls command, same limiting options, no ls -FA avail
<Armando2> you could say that was almost a show stopper for me
<SonikkuAmerica> Except the show actually stopped... and there was no appluase.
<SonikkuAmerica> *applause.
<Armando2> process creation and forking is much more slower in OS X innards for example
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: I mean, if you've ever jailbroken an iOS device... it's Debian.
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: Ripped into 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 tiny little pieces.
<Armando2> really? that wouldn't shock me, given how portable debian is, honestly ,I would have guessed gentoo, but debian has standardized cross compiling
<aiena> so they alter linux and sell it for so much - cheats
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: Check the Cydia Store... has option to add APT repos and everything.
<Armando2> I did hear about installing a deb-based user land indeed
<SonikkuAmerica> aiena: Well, not per se... iOS = OS X stripped down a bit
<Armando2> And I would, if I had an iphone of some sort
<SonikkuAmerica> Armando2: Don't expect it to work with actual Debian/Ubuntu packages though.
<Armando2> no, I imagine it's a sort of ports system, that injects source patches to successfully compile on it
<SonikkuAmerica> You would be right.
<SonikkuAmerica> There's a team working on an open-source iOS device bootloader too. Get ready for the real Android-on-iOS experience.
<SonikkuAmerica> Not an official one, mind you.
<Armando2> I've heard rumors as well
<SonikkuAmerica> I've seen it in action
<Armando2> the ABI is a near cousin to the android world, just gotta get into every nook and cranny of undocumented registers and memory regions with all the gadets hooked in
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd talk more, but I must tune my heart and soul to the pillow on my bed. :) lol Or saw logs.
<SonikkuAmerica> Either one works for me. 'Night!
<Armando2> likewise, my Wife commands me soon too, and to jog tomorrow morn, see you round sonikku
<SonikkuAmerica> Such a commanding wife. O_o lol Later!
<Armando2> She Owns
<Armando2> and I love it...
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ahh... love and marriage... I'm not married yet.
<aiena> exit
<linux_unix-10> hello!
<Kvasir> Hello~
<linux_unix-10> Why is it that when I install a new program, it doesn't appear at the Applications Menu?
<koegs> linux_unix-10: what did you install and where did you search for it?
<linux_unix-10> I installed VLC and I searched for it in all the categories in the Application Menu.
<koegs> linux_unix-10: it is not in Multimedia and is called "VLC Media Player"? how did you install it?
<linux_unix-10> uisng ubuntu software center and videolan.org
<linux_unix-10> sorry, i meant "using"
<koegs> why videolan.org?
<koegs> ah, ok, the button just opens the software center
<linux_unix-10> software center did not work initially, so i went to the website and clicked on the download button for ubuntu
<koegs> and if you press ALT+F2 and then enter vlc, does it start?
<linux_unix-10> after that, firefox asked me to open the software center, allowed it
<linux_unix-10> then the program was install thru the software center via videolan.org
<linux_unix-10> i just thought of this:  restarting xfce. But i don't know if it will work nor how to do it.
<koegs> normally it is not required
<koegs> can you start vlc with ALT+F2?
<linux_unix-10> yes, and it also appears in application finder, but not directly in the applications menu.
<linux_unix-10> how to restart xfce?
<aiena> koegs: is gimps clipboard different from the defualt xubuntu one ?
<aiena> a print screen image (when copy to clipboard option is chosen) seems to copy the image into mypaintbut not into gimp
<aiena> *mypaint but
<linux_unix-10> how to restart xfce?
<Unit193> Which part?
<linux_unix-10> all of it
<Unit193> Log out and back in.
<heoyea> pull plug
<xubuntu763> Hi
<elfy> hello
<xubuntu763> If I install today the ISO from 20130423.1 (yesterday) and the updates , would like to have the final version right?
<elfy> yep
<xubuntu763> okay "
<xubuntu763> =) thanks elfy
<elfy> welcome
<xubuntu763> =)
<aiena> xfce 4.10 rocks !! :)
<Maccer> How do you map a shell script in the Application Shortcuts from Keyboard in XFCE? sh ~/script.sh "args" doesn't work.
<aiena> I tried that it didnt work
<aiena> same question here !
<aiena> Maccer: maybe you can try using && to rn the multiple commands directly rather than use a script
<aiena> *run
<aiena> not tested it though
<TheSheep> my guess is that ~ doesn't work, try a full path
<TheSheep> also, make sure that the file is set to executable
<koegs> Maccer, aiena, TheSheep: tested it, ~ does not work but /home/youruser/script.sh does work
<aiena> thanks
<Maccer> koegs: Yeah, I can confirm now. It seems like I needed a sleep delay. This script just simply checks for a running process and then proceeds to simulate key presses. XFCE could be grabbing the keyboard.
<aiena> koegs: is there a way to disable docking in xfce 4.10 ?
<aiena> i LOVE XFCE 4.10 but I dont like the docking bit
<aiena> *I love
<koegs> aiena: tiling or docking?
<aiena> tiling i think
<Maccer> You mean the little dock by default in xubuntu?
<aiena> no
<Maccer> Oh. I'm sure you could disable the tiling in the window manager preferences somewhere
<aiena> 4.10 does not come by default with 12.04 lts i just installed it
<aiena> when you place the window on the top it becomes half and snaps
<TheSheep> aiena: what do you mean by docking?
<koegs> yeah, window manager preferences, "Automatically tile widnows when moving towards screen edge"
<TheSheep> aiena: ah, yes, you can disable it in window manager tweaks
<aiena> TheSheep: I am new to linux xubuntu is my first distro in windows it is normally docking
<aiena> koegs: THanks a lot
<TheSheep> in windowa manager tweaks, in the 'accessibility' tab
<TheSheep> aiena: I just don't know the terminology either in windows or linux
<aiena> I dont know the terminology in WIndows
<aiena> bah linux
<TheSheep> anyways, that's it :)
<aiena> WIndows is like making juice for me
<aiena> anyways love linux now that I have it :)
<TheSheep> I'm horribly rusty with windows, the last one I had was 98
<aiena> only thing is that I cant get my graphic tablet to work inspite of installing wizardpen
<TheSheep> aiena: is it a wacom?
<aiena> TheSheep: ouch !! I loved 98 though it was the most stable windows
<aiena> TheSheep: no that is the issue
<aiena> wacom has drivers
<aiena> for linux so no worries
<aiena> maybe I'll just buy a wacom
<aiena> TheSheep: do you know how to remove wizarpen
<aiena> I had to compie the source
<aiena> and add the ppa
<aiena> it does not show up in synaptics
<aiena> *compile
<aiena> i mean add the ppa then compile the source :P
<TheSheep> aiena: do you have a link to the howto that you followed?
<aiena> one sec
<aiena> TheSheep: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/digimend/index.php?title=Tablet_setup_with_WizardPen
<aiena> thats the source
<TheSheep> aiena: 'make install' just copies the files all over your system, without actually tracking them in any way, or making a package -- so to uninstall it you just have to delete all those file manually
<TheSheep> aiena: there is a list of files under Installed files
<aiena> ok so just delete them and it is clean
<aiena> is it safe to do that
<TheSheep> yeah, unless they forgot to list something
<aiena> or do i have to remove some other config files
<aiena> ok
<TheSheep> as for the ppa, there is http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<koegs> next time, you can use checkinstall instead of "make install" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<TheSheep> yeah, checkinstall will create a package while installing, so that it can be uninstalled with the package manager
<aiena> thank you so much for the tip
<aiena> as a noob i made that mistake :P
<aiena> anyways I'll get better as I learn more shell commands :)
<aiena> I know dos well
<TheSheep> most howtos don't care about uninstalling, so they are written like that :(
<aiena> so some of that knowledge transaltes here
<aiena> TheSheep: yep thats crap
<aiena> TheSheep: in linux there is no actual installing like in windows
<aiena> does linux have a registry ?
<TheSheep> aiena: actually the MSI are modelled after the linux packages, more or less
<aiena> I think so
<aiena> too
<aiena> they are also scripts
<TheSheep> aiena: linux has several different systems that are similar to registry in some ways
<aiena> in OS's lots is borrowed lots is new
<TheSheep> for example, the xfce4 configuration is kept in something like a registry
<aiena> ok
<TheSheep> you can run xfce4-settings-editor to browse that
<aiena> there is no dynamic linking in linux right
<koegs> what?
<aiena> forget about it
<aiena> I guess not
<amar> hi..
<koegs> aiena: i certainly guess "yes", but i am not sure what you mean :D
<amar> hello i want to take some help with you
<amar> i want to uninstall ubuntu my dell laptop
<amar> can you help me how we can uninstall it??
<aiena> is it a duakl boot
<aiena> *dual
<aiena> windows + linux
<aiena> or pure ubuntu
<amar> it is windows + linux
<amar> see dell 2420
<amar> i bought new laptop today and linux is alredy install in it..
<aiena> ok you can use parted magic
<aiena> it is actually gparted but only in a bootable form
<aiena> and you can repartition the disk
<aiena> and remove the partition and ubuntu
<elfy> amar: do you intend for it to only have windows on it?
<amar> yes
<aiena> so you wish to remove the partition too
<aiena> the ext4 one
<aiena> and reclaim the space
<amar> yes i want to remove all the partition and create new one..
<amar> with the fresh window os..
<elfy> if you let ubuntu install normally then you will need a windows disk of some sort to do the boot - or you'll end up with no boot
<elfy> but tbh you should be able to remove the partition from within windows - it'll be the one it doesn't recognise probably
<aiena> amar: I think as a windows user myself it would be better to use diskpart
<aiena> are you familiar with the dos cmmand line ?
<aiena> *command
<amar> no..
<amar> plz give me the commnad name..
<aiena> amar can you boot into windows
<aiena> first and come back on irc
<aiena> then I can instruct you further
<amar> irc??
<aiena> on #ubuntu
<amar> ok..
<aiena> internet relay chat
<aiena> what you are using now :)
<amar> currently i m using webchat..
<aiena> ok
<aiena> webchat is an irc client too
<aiena> only web based :)
<elfy> amar: webchat is connecting to an irc channel
<amar> i m in linux dashboard
<aiena> amar one sec
<aiena> before you go any further
<aiena> do you have a full backup of your important data
<elfy> not sure why you've come to the xubuntu support channel though ;)
<amar> yes...
<aiena> because we have to prepare for any emergencies
<aiena> OK good
<amar> i have no data in my laptop..
<aiena> 2) is ubuntu unstalled on your windows partition
<amar> before 2 hour i have purchaged.
<amar> dds
<aiena> or D drive ?
<amar> so i dnt have any data in my laptop
<aiena> ok doesnt make sense
<aiena> anyways
<aiena> ok boot into windows and come back on webchat
<aiena> then will give you support
<aiena> elfy removing xubuntu is also support right ???
<amar> i have boot the windows in my system..
<amar> yes..
<aiena> :)
<aiena> which version are you using xp/ wIN 7
<aiena> WIndows 7 ?
<amar> win 7
<koegs> guys, this is the Xubuntu Support Channel, could you please take it to a query or a windows channel? thx!
<aiena> amar I have to go for lunch !! WIll be back in a 30 minutes !!
<amar> hey i want to uninstall linux wd my system and install win 7...
<aiena> will you wait
<amar> wht is this??
<koegs> amar: just install windows 7 and during the setup delete all the old partitions, then you are done
<aiena> koegs he has a dula boot
<aiena> sio he will need diskpart
<koegs> does not matter
<amar> shut up yar..
<amar> fuck up guys..u cant help
<koegs> if he wants to do a fresh and new installation of win7, he can delete the linux partitions during the setup
<koegs> amar: please watch your language
<aiena> koegs he does not want a fresh installation
<koegs> aiena: [12:00:16] < amar> hey i want to uninstall linux wd my system and install win 7...
<elfy> aiena: regardless of that it's not xubuntu
<aiena> he wants to remove linux + the ext4 partition and keep windows
<aiena> I am guessing he is using windows and wants to keep the rest
<amar> yes..
<koegs> then it is all up to windows, not related to ubuntu nor xubuntu, please use a query
<aiena> koegs: maybe this should be taken to private chat !!
<aiena> amar
<aiena> I dont know why priv chat isnt working
<elfy> has left
<aiena> no wonder
<aiena> anyways didnt like his langiage
<aiena> if that guy doesnt have patience
<aiena> and cant be polite it sucks the life out of wanting to help someone (:
<aiena> *langiage
<aiena> *language
<koegs> could have been so easy :D http://askubuntu.com/questions/151253/removing-grub-from-windows-system-after-uninstalling-from-withing-windows
<aiena> he has t use delete partition option in diskpart
<koegs> but thats all for offtopic :)
<aiena> koegs: yes that is easy but that wont remove the ext4 partition
<aiena> the ext4 partiton is invisible to windows
<aiena> this would mean he cant reclaim the linux partition space
<elfy> please take this to offtopic
<aiena> so he'd have to use diskpart at the dos shell
<aiena> elfy: topic over
<aiena> brb
<meerkat> hello. I'm looking for some torrents to seed for 13.04. Which xubuntu versions eat the most traffic?
<Arpad2> i would like to ask how to make partitions on a 750gb hdd or should I install the whole as one partition?
<elfy> Arpad2: depends what you mean - I'd not install to a 750Gb drive and have it as / personally
<cfhowlett> Arpad2, ubuntu root system probably uses about 10 gigs max.  set a /swap of perhaps your RAM x 2, and then set a /home of whatever you wish for your data and user files
<elfy> meerkat: I'm not sure
<Arpad2> ram is 8gb, so 16 gb will be suffice?
<elfy> again it depends what you want to do - but personally with 4Gb of ram here I've used kb's of my swap
<Arpad2> I guess the rest should be used for the documents
<cfhowlett> Arpad2, the 2 X RAM formula is a "rule of thumb" bit of questionable wisdom.  With 8gigs of RAM you should have no problems with suspend/resume ...
<Arpad2> cfhowlett: ok , I will set it for 16 gb for xubuntu 12.04
<Arpad2> i guess it won't be a problem ti upgrade
<meerkat> 10 gb for / seems a bit small. Additional packages would increase the size needed, right?
<elfy> my root is 15 - used 6.8
<cfhowlett> meerkat, I run ubuntustudio with restricted extras and medibuntu.  my / is 6.8
<cfhowlett> meerkat, 6.6 out of 16 gigs available
<Arpad2> ok, thank you all for help :)
<cfhowlett> Arpad2, best of luck
<elfy> cfhowlett: almost a snap there :)
<elfy> Arpad2: have fun
<Arpad2> thx:)
<meerkat> cfhowlett, you are right. I am using only 8.9 myself. I guess I went overboard with 45GiB for the root partition. :/
<cfhowlett> meerkat, I did fill the root once ,but that was cuz I didn't clean out the cache.  apt-get clean && apt-get autoremove fixed that right up
<elfy> meerkat: well you never know - if you installed a whole bunch of games or something you might fill it up
<cfhowlett> elfy, actually that's possible.  My windows steam shows about 60 gigs worth of portal at the moment, so ...
<meerkat> too much space is better than not enough, for sure. Good thing Steam games are put in /home/
<elfy> I don't use a seperate home :)
<Arpad2> so for Steam games I will need a bigger partition?
<elfy> I possibly would if I wasn't having a seperate /home - as I said ealrier it all depends
<elfy> If I had all my data in home I'd be needing 600Gb
<meerkat> Arpad2, if you have 3 partitions. swap, /, and /home/ Then putting 4-8 GB for swap and 15 for / you will have plenty of space in /home/ for steam games.
<cfhowlett> meerkat, sadly, I never got steam to actually run on 12.04
<Arpad2> yes, but first I would upgrade to 12.10
<meerkat> my steam install is only 30 GB. That includes all source games released for linux, all goldsource, plus a bunch of indie games.
<Arpad2> i guess its not an issue
<Arpad2> but my live cd is xubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> Arpad2, you can upgrade, its not the fastest way to install 12.10 but its a start, and tomorrow tehre would be 13.04 :3
<GridCube> you could download 13.04 and go with that directly
<Arpad2> I only have a phone, live 12.04 cd, laptop with no os, and usb flash drive
<GridCube> oh then use the livecd to download the iso and use unetbootin to make a booteable flash drive :3
<Arpad2> ok, I will try it
<dBLOOD> Hi people
<cfhowlett> dBLOOD, greetings
<dBLOOD> anyone knows a console command to reconnect eth0?
<dBLOOD> suppose the @&# connection gets terminated for whatever @&# reason...
<dBLOOD> where #&@ does not equal #&@
<TheSheep> dBLOOD: what kind of connection?
<dBLOOD> anyway, is there some short "net reconnect eth0" or whatever console command?
<dBLOOD> it's pppoe
<dBLOOD> on eth0
<TheSheep> I would wager that the command starts with ppp then...
<dBLOOD> I'm searching for something similar like pulling out, than reconnect the cable
<TheSheep> but I have no idea about pppoe
<TheSheep> you might want to try to search the wiki or forums
<dBLOOD> I thought it should have something to do with eth0
<dBLOOD> I'm trying, but only that @&# wireless is everywhere
<dBLOOD> there is something like "sudo dhclient* eth0"
<TheSheep> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dBLOOD> yeah, but I already have one set up
<TheSheep> there is a part titled "Manual connection control"
<dBLOOD> in the network manager, I even can see and change it's setztings, like login pwd and stuff
<dBLOOD> thx TheSheep this is it
<dBLOOD> Hi people!
<dBLOOD> Just as I thought, it's NOT a pppd process
<GridCube> dBLOOD, pppoeconf
<GridCube> P:
<dBLOOD> ?
<dBLOOD> wait, checking
<GridCube> dBLOOD, also man nmcli
<GridCube> nmcli lets you disconnect and reconnect networkd adapters
<GridCube> also choose wifi networks and whatnot
<dBLOOD> pppoeconf was starting to set up a new connection
<dBLOOD> never mind
<meerkat> does xubuntu only have 2 versions? 32 bit and 64 desktops?
<koegs> yes
<baizon> meerkat: yes
 * genii-around ponders the lack of ARM
<WeNDoR> meerkat: what other options are there ?
<meerkat> WeNDoR, i am not sure. That is why I asked.
<meerkat> ubuntu and kubuntu seem to have 2 mac releases
<WeNDoR> you can install xubuntu om mac too
<meerkat> WeNDoR, is there an iso for that?
<WeNDoR> the normal iso, i guess
<WeNDoR> just boot it up and install
<WeNDoR> http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/install_linux_your_mac
<meerkat> well, all right then. WeNDoR I am compiling a list of what to seed once 13.04 goes live.
<WeNDoR> just choose xubuntu as your distribution
<WeNDoR> should not be too hard ...
<xubuntu880> hi all
<WeNDoR> hi
<xubuntu880> some one can help me?
<WeNDoR> depends on what your problem is
<xubuntu880> i cant install flash plugin
<WeNDoR> ask
<WeNDoR> ok
<WeNDoR> install icedtea
<WeNDoR> or something like that
<xubuntu880> im a noob of ubuntu
<WeNDoR> just run
<WeNDoR> sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<xubuntu880> ok im installing
<xubuntu880> thank
<xubuntu880> a lot
<xubuntu880> another think...
<xubuntu880> :p
<WeNDoR> thank me if it works
<WeNDoR> oh wait
<WeNDoR> don't install that lol
<WeNDoR> that's for java, not flash
<WeNDoR> my bad
<xubuntu880> :)
<WeNDoR> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer gsfonts-x11
<WeNDoR> that should be for flash
<WeNDoR> i hope
<xubuntu880> ok im retryng
<xubuntu880> 4 my other think..im using xubuntu from cd and i cant put it permanentely
<xubuntu880> on pc
<xubuntu880> it gives me an error
<WeNDoR> what error ?
<xubuntu880> it invite me to retry to install it
<xubuntu880> but nothink
<WeNDoR> i can't help you with the provided information
<WeNDoR> provide an install log or something
<xubuntu880> im a noob :)
<xubuntu880> but i will try
<xubuntu880> i want learn more
<WeNDoR> good luck and have fun
<xubuntu880> but can i ask to u somethink if iv a doubt??
<elfy> there are plenty of people in here xubuntu880 - just need to ask and whoever see's and can answer will :)
<xubuntu880> so gently
<jimalo> excuse me here i am again
<jimalo> the installation was successful
<jimalo> but i cant see flash videos
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lalondong> Guys
<lalondong> how to setup keyboard shortcut in xubuntu?
<lalondong> i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but using XFCE desktop environment cause Unity makes my computer slow
<GridCube> lalondong, what kind of shortcuts?
<GridCube> mediakeys usually depend on the media player, they have usually a setting you can enable to recognize them
<lalondong> like in Ubuntu to access terminal faster, i just need to use Ctrl + Alt + T shortcut..
<GridCube> lalondong, press the windows key ant t
<lalondong> ahh, thanks it's working.;
<lalondong> sorry, i'm new to this stuff..haha
<GridCube> thats defined at >settings >keyboard >shortcuts
<GridCube> you have a preset, of meta-t, meta-e and meta-f
<GridCube> alt-f5 and alt-f6 are also set up
<GridCube> and alt-f9 and alt-10
<GridCube> alt-left-click-drag'n'drop will drag any window, regardless or where you click, and alt-left-clic-drag'n'drop will resize any window regardles of where you click
<koegs> second one is right-click, GridCube ;-)
<GridCube> P: correct
<lalondong> cool
<Arpad2> win8 van a laptopon, hogyan szabaduljak meg tole köszönöm!?
<GridCube> alt-scroll-wheel at the window name bar will make it transparen
<GridCube> thats some nordic language... correct?
<Arpad2> HUn
<Arpad2> distant relative to Finish :)
<Arpad2> sorry it wasn't meant here
<Arpad2> but I have a problem
<Arpad2> win8 is installed on the laptop, and I don't know how to get rid of it and how to install the xubuntu
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> Arpad2, ^^
<Arpad2> ok, I'll read it, thx
<foobar55> hi all - someone know about ?.gvfs problems with 12.04
<foobar55> i try to connet two laptops but fail with gigolo
<koegs> foobar55: how do you try to connect with the other laptop? which protocol?
<kRush> is there going to be a beta 3? with the installer snafu I didn't get to test anything
<baizon> kRush: release is tomorrow
<baizon> kRush: i mean the final release
<kRush> oh
<Pici> I think thats a 'no', then.
<kRush> yeah, that much I figured
<fallore> hi everyone. i'm trying to put the xubuntu install iso on a bootable USB drive and i'm not sure which filesystem to select. can anyone help me out?
<well_laid_lawn> fallore:  I think ext4 should be fine
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<well_laid_lawn> might be a clue in those links
<Myrtti> at what point does it even ask that? I don't think it does
<well_laid_lawn> it should ask at formatting the partition
<meerkat> fallore, file system on the USB drive?
<schreber> Is there a change log for what we're likely to see in xubuntu 13.04 ?
<elfy> schreber: will be much as it was at beta - http://xubuntu.org/news/raring-beta1/
<schreber> did they fix the gvfs (?) issue with thunar and the disappearing/re-appearing issue with network and/or trash?
<elfy> no idea tbh - I've been missing for most of the cycle
<elfy> but I've not noticed anything untoward with trash in thunar
<schreber> well I've noticed the issue randomly honestly but it's a tad annoying since the issue wasn't present in xfce 4.8/debian variant
<elfy> I would have noticed trash - I might have been missing but I've been using 13.04 constantly for 3 months or so
<schreber> probably fixed if you've not noticed it in that time frame
<elfy> k - best place to look would be bugs if you knew that there was one reported
<schreber> was never too confident in running an alpha/beta on a main desktop
<elfy> I always have the previous available :)
<schreber> it was noted on the launchpad site, but not sure how active that is compared to other bug sites/trackers.
<schreber> thank you any way.
<elfy> welcome
<schreber> have you noticed any improvements over 12.10 > 13.04 ? snappier, less resources (not like it's was bloated), general overall opinion of the new version
<elfy> stable and smooth here
<elfy> I can't comment on snappier as I upgraded hardware recently
<schreber> sdd or standard hdd ?
<elfy> standard
<schreber> well that's good to hear.
<elfy> I use nouveau ofr graphics - not had any issues with that
<schreber> well i have a system using the generic intel video driver and another with an ati/amd card (which I suppose will be installable with the current ati/amd driver available on their website).
<schreber> ahh, did you notice any issue with tumblerd (I think it's a bluetooth application/notifier)?
<moetunes> tumblerd makes thumbnails
<schreber> well drats, that makes no sense to me then
<elfy> I'm much too old fashioned to have anything to do with bluetooth :)
<schreber> as am I, but I noticed it installs something regardless of hardware (I've noticed the bluetooth icon on the taskbar)
<elfy> I stop all that :)
<schreber> moetunes: thanks for the information by the way
<schreber> elfy, did you experience any issues once a release was finalized (doing something like apt-get upgrade to a alpha/beta release)?
<elfy> no - but then it's been upgraded more or less constantly since I last installed it
<Pinky> hi all looking for help updating virtualbox ...  . . .. ?  anyone
<bazhang> updating how?
<Pinky> i Keep getting errors ...
<Pinky> im running u 12.10 have vbox 4.1.18 installed i would like to upgrade to 4.2.12
<Pinky> i download the new ver..   tried to install   with package installer says     . .    Error breaks existing package virtualbox that conflict..
<bazhang> dl'd the new version from where?
<Pinky> offical web site virtualbox.org
<bazhang> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-guest-additions, virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, virtualbox, virtualbox-dbg, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-fuse, virtualbox-guest-dkms, virtualbox-guest-source, virtualbox-guest-utils, virtualbox-guest-x11 (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Pinky> under linux page i tried everyting on that page except uninstalling my current ver..
<bazhang> so your first version was from within ubuntu
<Pinky> sorry im new to linux .. so plz be patient
<bazhang> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox): transitional package for virtualbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 118 kB
<Pinky> 1st yes then 2nd i installed can't remember how
<Pinky> this will be the 3rd  version
<bazhang> you just said from the virtualbox site
<Pinky> just a sec will give u url
<Pinky> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads   got it from there
<Pinky> using the 12.10 link amd64
<Pinky> i tried yum install virtualbox-4.2 says can't find it
<bazhang> yum?
<bazhang> are you on fedora?
<Pinky> that is a good question how do i know
<Pinky> remember i'm new to linux/ fedora/ ubuntu
<lderan> if you type this into a terminal window and press enter it should tell you "cat /proc/version"
<bazhang> can you get to a terminal?
<Pinky> says /proc/version command not found had to use sudo
<lderan> or "cat /etc/issue" if that doesn't work
<Pinky> buntu 12.10 / n /l
<Pinky> ubuntu 12.10 /n /1
<bazhang> why do you need the latest version of vbox?
<lderan> ah try apt-get instead of yum :)
<Pinky> dont really need it was just trying to update ...  tried that also  will give u the out put in a sec
<bazhang> thats not the way to install software in ubuntu
<bazhang> always best to stick with the package manager
<Pinky> says unable to locate package
<bazhang> you dl'd a deb, so apt-get wont be able to install that
<bazhang> the problem of chasing the latest versions , is that you will always have to do it manually once you start
<Pinky> it talks about adding  repository ....
<Pinky> so once you manual add something you will most likey have to always maualy update it ...
<bazhang> once you go outside of the customary official repos, you lose support
<IdleOne> iirc the .deb from vbox will add the proper repo from virtualbox and will update the packages from that repo when they are available.
<bazhang> is there a seriously good reason to get the very newest version
<IdleOne> probably not
<Pinky> nope
<Pinky> just playing around
<bazhang> why not play around in a vbox
<bazhang> to play around on your own system is not a good choice. like adding many 3rd party repos, or PPA
<Pinky> found that out have to reload whole thing 3 x this year ..
<Pinky> PPA ?
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<brianfalcon> hola espero aprender mucho de linux aqui
<Pinky> thanks for all your help
<bazhang> !es | brianfalcon
<ubottu> brianfalcon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<brianfalcon> ok muchas gracias
<brianfalcon> #xubuntu-es
<oelsen> hi
<oelsen> well I have a stupid question. how do i install a new package but keep the old system?
<oelsen> somehow i have the feeling I only can upgrade the whole system at once
<moetunes> oelsen:  try  sudo  apt-get unstall <some package>   in a terminal
<moetunes> oelsen:  try   sudo apt-get install <some package>   in a terminal
<oelsen> it installs the same. i just did that before i asked
<moetunes> try adding an update in there
<moetunes> sudo apt-get update
<oelsen> that should update the äh, ports? (I used freebsd before)
<moetunes> yep it finds out if there are new packages in the repositories
<moetunes> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<oelsen> thank you for the support. I'll try that tomorrow
#xubuntu 2013-04-25
<Wally> Xubuntu installer keeps crashing D:
<Wally> First it was about my 3TB Partition
<Wally> now it just won't install on my SSD
<GridCube> check your iso integrity
<GridCube> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wally> Gunna try the DVD version which has been verified
<Wally> I used a USB stick
<GridCube> The iso integrity should be fine regardless of whe you are going to place it
<Wally> MD5 (xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso) = bd87be6626efa4ebf7678f5e2c942b57
<Wally> Apparently the MD5 isn't correct -_-
<Unit193> You can zsync the rest.
<Wally> wait no! It checks out
<Unit193> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<Wally> bd87be6626efa4ebf7678f5e2c942b57
<Wally> xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Wally> Getting Dconf errors
<Wally> "Unable to creat directory /root/.cache/dconf
<Wally> DVD works it seems
<asenk> if i try to remove tool called ifupdown, apt says i no longed need any packages
<asenk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599909/
<asenk> hmm il ask ubuntu
<Unit193> Yep, that's because it's a core package, hence the WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<asenk> ifupdown?
<asenk> i just installed it
<Unit193> It came with the system.
<asenk> well i wrote ifdown eth0 and it said i didnt have it
<casual_llama> I recently got a strange bug where setting my display brightness to the highest level turns my display off completely. Has anyone ever experienced something like that?
<casual_llama> Also is the case with the very lowest brightness setting.
<asenk> i could pretty much swear i downloaded with apt-get just a minute ago
<asenk> i guess i just perhaps updated it
<Unit193> upstart depends on ifupdown, sooo.
<asenk> yeah it makes sense now
<Unit193> casual_llama: I don't see any bugs on launchpad like that.
<Unit193> Redshift is supposed to be nice and helpful too.
<asenk> i guess ifup and ifdown are not supposed to be used on ubuntu anyway? got a bit confused about that
<asenk> *used from shell
<casual_llama> Unit193: It's part of a recent batch of problems that appeared. The only thing I did differently, as far as I can tell, was log into Xfce session rather than Xubuntu session (I installed xubuntu-desktop after installing Ubuntu 12.04).
<Unit193> casual_llama: You can try moveing .config to .configgg, when you login to Xfce it kind of tends to overwrite some things, maybe only moving .config/xfce4 would help.  I don't see this helping the brightness issue, though.
<Unit193> asenk: Why do you say that?
<asenk> just a guess based on googling about the error it gives and people recommending to use ifconfig eth up
<casual_llama> Unit193: Yeah, I already did some manual fixing in that folder for rainbow font rendering.
<casual_llama> Rainbow as in similar to this: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9007/ffxfce.png
<neorosbob> just got the dell 6430u ultrabook. Having odd random episodes of the machine suspending itself when I'm mid sentence or scrolling across the screen or using arrow keys on a terminal. Has anyone run in to what could be causing this? dmesg and kernel.log both show it was basically an acpi suspend call. Screen saver, power manager? scratching my head here...
<neorosbob> something is calling suspend is all I'm driving at
<zodiak> stupid question, when creating past (say) 10 terminals inside the xfce terminal, little scroll arrows appear, how do I get the title to jst shrink and not have them appear ?
<xubuntu164> Hello
<xubuntu164> I have  a couple of questions to ask about Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu164, so ask ...
<xubuntu164> Sorry, I have Windows XP and was wondering if Xubuntu can be downloaded while still on XP?
<xubuntu164> if my internet connection is High Speed do I still need to download it with a CD or can I do a direct download
<xubuntu164> I've never used this type of OS before wanting to try something new and faster
<Unit193> You download the ISO, then burn to CD or USB.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu164, yes you can download the ISO.
<Unit193> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu164> thank you for the info cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> xubuntu164, no worries.  best of luck.
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> can the 13.04 beta installer create encrypted LVMs?
<aiena> how do I covert this sudo apt-get build-dep kvirc && sudo apt-get install subversion && svn co https://svn.kvirc.de/svn/trunk/kvirc && cd kvirc && mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && make -j4 && sudo make installcommand so that it creates an uindtallable package ?
<aiena> how do I covert this sudo apt-get build-dep kvirc && sudo apt-get install subversion && svn co https://svn.kvirc.de/svn/trunk/kvirc && cd kvirc && mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && make -j4 && sudo make install command so that it creates an uindtallable package ?
<aiena> *uninstallable
<xjunior_xxx> ?
<koegs> aiena: replace sudo make install with sudo checkinstall
<koegs> aiena: but you have to install checkinstall first ;-)
<aiena> yes I replaced it with checkinstall but forgot  to install it first
<aiena> I guess the command wont build anything
<aiena> which is ok
<aiena> I'll rerun checkinstall after
<aiena> installing it
<aiena> di I need to install an svn package to pull the svn repo listed there ?
<aiena> or is svn handling built into xubuntu ?
<aiena> *do
<koegs> no, you need to install subversion, just as you listed above
<aiena> svn: OPTIONS of 'https://svn.kvirc.de/svn/trunk/kvirc': Certificate verification error: signed using insecure algorithm (https://svn.kvirc.de)
<koegs> aiena: why do you want to compile kvirc yourself?
<aiena> because the latest version is 4.1.3 which has loads of bugs 2) there is no ppa
<aiena> the latest version was released last year and is 4.2
<aiena> heaven knows why xubuntu's repos are 2 years old
<aiena> and I dont like xchat
<Unit193> So why pull from SVN?  Why not pull the released tarball?
<aiena> ah yes I can do that
<aiena> whats the difference between tar.bz2 and tar.gz - compression algo ?
<koegs> yes
<aiena> ok so both can be compiled in xubuntu
<aiena> ok getting the sources of the stable
<aiena> where are actual program files located in xubuntu ?
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<aiena> koegs: mkdir can be used to make a directory folder alone right
<aiena> thanks koegs
<aiena> mkdir worked this time
<aiena> Unit193: Its building Yay :)
<aiena> koegs checkinstall says that
<aiena> Some of the files created by the installation are inside the home directory: /home
<aiena>  
<aiena> You probably don't want them to be included in the package.
<aiena> Do you want me to list them?  [n]:
<aiena> Should I exclude them from the package? (Saying yes is a good idea)  [n]:
<aiena> is it safe to exclude these files
<TheSheep> yes
<aiena> ok hmm the termimal seems to be stuck at "Copying files to the temporary directory..."maybe I sohuld wait a bit
<aiena> *should
<aiena> where is xubuntu's temp ?
<aiena> TheSheep: canyou look at this http://pastebin.com/k4yDiXFL
<aiena> why is checkinstall after creating the deb package asking me if I want to create a deb package
<bazhang> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<aiena> TheSheep, koegs the full process worked fully now I can use the latest stable :)
<aiena> TheSheep: is it save to remove the build dependencies of a program after it has been compiled ?
<aiena> *safe
<aiena> do apllications run in a sandbox in xubuntu like in ANdroid ?
<aiena> *android
<koegs> no
<aiena> is it possible to have a sandbox inside xubuntu to test apllications in
<koegs> aiena: you can try arkose or lxc OR just use virtualbox to emulate a whole pc and install your testing ubuntu there
<aiena> no I want to test an application in a sandbox within xubuntu
<aiena> for example an svn build for instance
<kRush> you are looking for chroot?
<aiena> Ok will check it out
<aiena> thanks kRush
<aiena> is it possible to isntall the latest linux kernel on xubuntu 12.0.4 Precise (Is it advisable or risky ?)
<aiena> *install
<aiena> brb
<lewisou> Hi I have a question about proxy setting. where to set the global proxy (socket/http(s))?
<TheSheep> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> wrong fctoid
<TheSheep> lewisou: generally you set it as an environment variable
<TheSheep> lewisou: http_proxy
<lewisou> TheSheep: Got it.
<lewisou> Sometime you have to use a proxy :)
<TheSheep> totally
<xubuntu701> hi there! I'm using the latest version of ubuntustudi with Xfce 4.10
<xubuntu701> at startup, my home folder and also image viewer automatically open
<xubuntu701> I've checked startup applications preferences but I found nothing related to this
<cfhowlett> xubuntu701, ok ...
<xubuntu701> thanks
<cfhowlett> xubuntu701, look in session and startup > Session
<xubuntu701> ok
<xubuntu701> I see nothing related to this there, at least that I can understand
<cfhowlett> xubuntu701, create a new user and go into that to check the behavior.  If it's happening there as well, it's a global setting
<jose-gregorio> hi
<cfhowlett> jose-gregorio, greeting
<xubuntu701> ok
<florentin> i have a litle problem with nvidia x server display settings
<jose-gregorio> i which play warcraft 3 :(
<xubuntu358> I take it that 13.04 isn't out yet?
<knome> xubuntu358, it's out when the release announcement is out on xubuntu.org,
<xubuntu358> right, okay.
<florentin> can anyone help me?!
<xubuntu701> hi again; I've check with another user and everything's normal
<knome> !ask | florentin
<ubottu> florentin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu701> then I check with my user again and the folder and the program opened again
<cfhowlett> xubuntu701, so you've got a setting there somewhere in your xfce.  radical fix:  display your hidden config files for xfce and delete them.  reboot will then be as default.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu701, these  would hidden in your /home
<koegs> xubuntu701: most probably you have to delete ~/.cache/sessions
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 13.04 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Arpad2> i have installed xubuntu on an empty hard drive , however it shows less than 10GB remained free out of 750Gb, please somebody help with this?
<GridCube> Arpad2, do df -h and df -H in a terminal
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601182/
<GridCube> Arpad2, there is a difference between gigibytes and gigabytes
<Arpad2> 8bit = 1 byte ?
<GridCube> hard drives are sold at gigabytes, that count multiples of 1000, while softare read gigibytes, thats multiples of 1024
<GridCube> in large drives that difference counts a lot
<koegs> Arpad2: your ubuntu-partition or root-partition is only 15G in size, not the whole 750GB
<Arpad2> so, I will have to start from the beginning the whole installation?
<GridCube> what?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> oh wait
<koegs> Arpad2: just start the live-cd, use gparted and resize the partition
<Arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601185/
<GridCube> you just need to use the unused space and give it to a /home partition
<GridCube> yeah Arpad2 do sudo fdisk -l
<Arpad2> which partition should I resize?
<GridCube> none you have lots of empty space
<GridCube> somewhere, in theory
<GridCube> show us fdisk -l
<GridCube> i missunderstood you sorry
<GridCube> Arpad2, did you encrypted the installation?
<Arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601190/
<Arpad2> i only wanted
<GridCube> /dev/sda2 its unuse, and its huuuuuuuge
<GridCube> or maybe im sleepy and im not understanding a thing here
<Arpad2> somewhere is a huge space
 * GridCube will stop now, he is making silly mistakes
<GridCube> Arpad2, install gparted and see graphically
<Arpad2> because this is a 750 GB hdd, and system sees only 10 GB left
<Arpad2> ok
<koegs> Arpad2: you did something wring while partitioning, will be clear as soon as you fire up gparted
<GridCube> theres something encrypted there
<GridCube> in the fdisk -l
<Arpad2> koegs: I am using linux for few years now but I find it difficult it to grasp the basic things clearly b:(
<GridCube> i dont see what it is
<GridCube> Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: 16.0 GB, 15999172608 bytes
<GridCube> it says
<koegs> GridCube: it is an encrypted swap. automatically setup when you choose to encrypt your home-dir
<GridCube> oh, then there might be the problem
<knome> Arpad2, if it's a clean install and you still have the media at hand, i'd imagine a new install would be one of the easiest solutions there are
<GridCube> some encryption magic
<Arpad2> ok
<koegs> knome: you are right, might be easier :D
<Arpad2> but I will need a hand to avoid this mass again
 * GridCube its not really helping and is sorry :(
<Arpad2> I just wanted 16GB for the OS and 16GB swap
<Arpad2> because the RAM is 8GB
<GridCube> Arpad2, you can set up the partitions by hand using gparted in the installer, and then choose them
<Arpad2> gparted says there is 668.83GB unallocated space
<Arpad2> so may I  delete the encrypted partition?
<Arpad2> ok I will go for a new install, but it worked only with boot repair
<xubuntu421> Hi. I installed 12.10 on my sony laptop. updated and now it loads to blank screen. the live cd worked fine though. Anyone else have this problem?
<xubuntu421> No login, mouse or anything. just black/active screen
<GridCube> xubuntu421, do you get to a grub stage?
<xubuntu421> yes. and the disk loads as if its loading, but no login screen. with just 12.10 before updates. it installed but the screen was wrapped/offcenter after installation.
<xubuntu421> live cd was perfect. post-installation not so much.
<GridCube> xubuntu421, in the grub stage choose a previous linux version and boot with an older kernel
<xubuntu421> GridCube, ok let me try that.
<xubuntu421> GridCube, yes it worked. the .17 kernel works fine. all resolved. thank you.
<GridCube> no problem, report the issue please
<GridCube> to launchpad
<xubuntu421> GridCube, will do. I can find the issue tracker on xubuntu.org?
<GridCube> xubuntu421, its launchpad.net, you just need to have an account there, then use the ubuntu-bug program
<xubuntu421> Ok, I think I have an account. Will gather data and follow up.
<GridCube> xubuntu421, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<GridCube> thats fairly too complex
<SonikkuAmerica> X13.04 out yet?
<GridCube> yes :3
<Guest52725> some people are just too lazy to look at the web site :(
<GridCube> !isout
<knome> or the topic...
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
<GridCube> lol topic
<GridCube> noone reads topics
<SonikkuAmerica> Today: "13.04! Yay!" Tomorrow: *whining* "When will 13.10 be released?"
<genii-around> SonikkuAmerica: It's always that way.
<SonikkuAmerica> You don't say!
<SonikkuAmerica> I used to be one of those peeps
<ArchBeOS> hey guys, any gotchas that i need to know about when upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04?
<knome> ArchBeOS, as always, take backups.
<ArchBeOS> k
<ArchBeOS> i remember there were icon issues when i went 12.04 to 12.10
<ArchBeOS> you know what? im just gonna do it
<ArchBeOS> thanks
<jtreminio> Good afternoon! I'm running the latest xubuntu version. When I select text in my terminal, it doesn't automatically get copied to clipboard. Is this because of a setting somewhere?
<koegs> jtreminio: it is copied, just paste it with the middle mouse button
<jtreminio> koegs, what if there's a lack of middle button?
<GridCube> jtreminio, as i said, it works
<GridCube> emulation works too
<jtreminio> Is there two, concurrent clipboards? One for middle-button and one for CTRL+V?
<GridCube> yes
 * jtreminio sighs
<GridCube> one is xfce's and the other its xorg
<drc> jtreminio: IIRC, both mouse buttons normally mimics the middle mouse button.
<jtreminio> Is there a way to merge these two?
<GridCube> its has been like that since the dawning of time
<jtreminio> Maybe I've been corrupted by Windows. In putty, select text -> automatically in clipboard. I remember this happening in my previous experiences with linux desktops, too
<jtreminio> Or maybe my memory is cloudy.
<GridCube> you can add a clipboard manager to the panel
<GridCube> but it wont still understand selected text as copy, thats just how xorg works
<koegs> or use some tool like glippy
<jtreminio> hot dog just installed parcellite - fixes it completely
<koegs> it can synchronize both clipboards
<koegs> or parcelite :)
<jadus> hi guya
<jadus> *guys
<GridCube> !hi | jadus
<ubottu> jadus: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jadus> i have a problem with 13.04 x64 and fglrx
<jadus> i have installed it from AMD drivers page, it seems OK
<jadus> but X crashes on Failed to create screen resources
<jadus> any help?
<jadus> i can rewrite manualy xorg.conf if it is necessary
<jadus> should i try to drivers from repo?
<GridCube> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> jadus, and yes, you can probably do that
<maddernick> sure there isnt an update for the driver in question listed @ additional drivers?
<jadus> ok
<jadus> from repos "aticonfig: No supported adapters"
<jadus> and after switch to fglrx-updates it crashes again...
<jadus> i am going to try install ubuntu only and then install xfce
<jadus> i hope in miracle :D
<xubuntuLew> I've got a question. Just today, I upgraded my laptop and desktop from 12.10 to 13.04. My laptop seems to be handling stuff fine, but my desktop has a minor issue. Whenever I click to go into Firefox, my screen freezes, and I'm presented with a squiggly picture. Does anybody have any suggestions as to how I can fix this?
<xubuntuLew> Oh, and by the way, I also have Chromium/Chrome on my desktop, and I didn't get the squiggly picture when I clicked on that.
<carrera> Hi Everyone!  :)
<xubuntuLew> I removed firefox for right now on my desktop, since I couldn't find a way of how to update it.
<xubuntuLew> Ok, so I was just checking my other applications, and it happened again.
<carrera>  since 13.04 image doesn't fit on a single CD anymore, do I have to burn it on a DVD or can I install from flash too?
<well_laid_lawn> you can install from a usb drive
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<carrera> well_laid_lawn, thank u sir!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<xubuntuLew> Ok, I seriously need some help here.
<xubuntuLew> Please.
<baizon> xubuntuLew: ?
<carrera> well_laid_lawn, could you come to offtopic
<well_laid_lawn> carrera:  nope I'm off to work now
<well_laid_lawn> bye
<carrera> thanks
<carrera> which city are u in?
<baizon> xubuntuLew: try to clean the configuration of firefox
<xubuntuLew> I seem to be getting a squiggly, messed up screen that freezes on my desktop whenever I click on a random app. I'm running Xubuntu 13.04, if that's any help.
<baizon> xubuntuLew: all applications ?
<xubuntuLew> firefox and mail reader, so far. I uninstalled firefox, so do you think that uninstalling mail reader would help?
<xubuntuLew> I don't use it much anyways, and I also have Chrome/Chromium for web browsing.
<baizon> xubuntuLew: remove the .cache folder
<baizon> i mean the content of it
<xubuntuLew> where can that be found?
<baizon> xubuntuLew: /home/username/.cache
<carrera> wouldn't it be under something like ~/.mozilla/firefox/yosqnmb1.default
<carrera> ~/.mozilla/firefox/yosqnmb1.default/Cache
<baizon> xubuntuLew: please try running firefox from terminal
<baizon> xubuntuLew: or this email app
<xubuntuLew> how?
<baizon> xubuntuLew: open terminal, type firefox
<baizon> xubuntuLew: problem sovled?
<xubuntuLew> I uninstalled firefox earlier, and when I type "Mail Reader" in the terminal, it says "No command 'Mail' found."
<baizon> xubuntuLew: of course, because you have to type the program name
<xubuntuLew> That is the name, though.
<baizon> no, it's not
<baizon> was it thunderbird maybe?
<xubuntuLew> nope. All I know is that the icon for it is an envelope with a red/blue dashed line on the edges.
<baizon> xubuntuLew: and what about other programs?
<baizon> are they working?
<xubuntuLew> As far as I know, yes.
<baizon> xubuntuLew: well, then install firefox again and try launching it from the command line
<xubuntuLew> installing..
<xubuntuLew> I take back what I said about Thunderbird. I'm starting to think that Mozilla is having some un-resolved compatibility issues with Xubuntu.
<baizon> i dont think so, because i didnt hear from anybody having this issue
<xubuntuLew> maybe sudo apt-get update could take care of it.
<xubuntuLew> baizon: I got briefly disconnected from here. I'm back.
<carrera> can I install from a USB extrnal drive too or does it have to be a flash drive?
<xubuntuLew> nope. didn't help.
<xubuntuLew> I emptied the .cache folder.
<xubuntuLew> didn't help, either.
<zodiak> stupid question, when creating past (say) 10 terminals inside the xfce terminal, little scroll arrows appear, how do I get the title to jst shrink and not have them appear ?
<xubuntuLew> Same crap happened with Thunderbird.
<xubuntuLew> brb
<itz_> I'm risk adverse based on previous experiences with main ubuntu .. how long should I leave before upgrading to 13.04 xubuntu? :)
<zodiak> itz_, if you are risk averse, you should always run one release behind
<xubuntuLew> or at least wait until the official release of the current system is out.
<xubuntuLew> and when I say system, I mean version.
<David-A> zodiak: the titles do shrink when tabs shrink (when there are more tabs).
<Pici> xubuntuLew: 13.04 is out.
<jamireh> Is anyone available to help me debug a compiz focus bug? Xubuntu 13.04 x64 Basically, about half the time, if an application is fullscreen I won't be able to grab the title bar, the window manager acts as if I just clicked on the desktop behind it.
<xubuntuLew> I know. I'm using it right now.
<xubuntuLew> That's to Pici, btw.
<zodiak> David-A, not in 13.04.. they stay the same and the left/right arrows appear :(
<jamireh> I would try with Emerald but it crashes with Segfault instantly and it won't compile from source for me
<xubuntuLew> Error fixed. Mozilla has some compatibility issues to resolve, and Mail Reader was going through Thunderbird. Uninstalled Firefox (again) and Thunderbird. Thanks, everyone (especially baizon)! :)
<David-A> zodiak: if the titles are the current working dir, they are set via env.var. PROMPT_COMMAND. if you unset PROMPT_COMMAND and shorten the titles with  echo -ne '\033]0;x\007'  will that narrow the tabs?
<zodiak> David-A, no, sorry, the title at the TOP of the terminal .. you end up with (say) 10 terminals open with tabs, the 11th will cause left/right arrows to appear
<seppi> hi
<David-A> zodiak: I just tried with 11 tabs in xfce4-terminal 0.4.3. with at least one title longer than "x" there was the arrows, with all tab titles "x" the arrows disappeared.
<David-A> zodiak: but with about 16 tabs, the arrows appear again, even with the short "x" titles in all of them.
<zodiak> xfce terminal 0.6.1 in 13.04 does it .. and I don't remember them appearing
<seppi> why would an dist upgrade from xubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 would newly install things like gnome-control-center, gnome-desktop*, gnome-session-bin, libunity? i do not want gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> seppi: You mean a [ do-release-upgrade ] right?
<seppi> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<seppi> thanks
<seppi> there are more gnome things in the update list, i was just picking a few ones
<SonikkuAmerica> I just looked at the release notes... I see no reason why (it should install xfce4-settings-manager, xubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-session, xfce4-session, libxfce*)
<SonikkuAmerica> seppi: It depends on GNOME for some things, though...
<seppi> but not gnumeric for sure
<knome> seppi, uninstall xubuntu-desktop, then upgrade
<seppi> is that normal behaviour?
<knome> we are reintroducing gnumeric and gimp for 13.04, and if you have xubuntu-desktop installed but not gnumeric, yes
<seppi> ahh, ok
<seppi> and i guess that is why it pulls in additional gnome-libs?
<knome> so as i said, uninstall xubuntu-desktop (it's a metapackage, it won't actually remove any apps)
<knome> that's most probably it.
<seppi> ahh, thanks a lot
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, good call knome
<SonikkuAmerica> That would do it
<seppi> well, removing xubuntu-desktop and running do-release-upgrade did not really change anything since xubuntu-desktop is in the to-install-list now
<SonikkuAmerica> He who wears the crown, shall be KING.
<seppi> id wanted to save some time (slow interwebs here...) but i can do the upgrade and remove stuff later
<SonikkuAmerica> Translation: Once you start an install, you must finish it.
<SonikkuAmerica> seppi: Yeah.
<seppi> no, i did not start
<seppi> i restarted it after removing xubuntu-desktop
<seppi> i stopped at the detail listing what would change
<SonikkuAmerica> seppi: Well, xubuntu-desktop is in the preseed...
<seppi> maybe someone totally without anything to da should look at that, but i am no more into distro building
<seppi> to do
<SonikkuAmerica> seppi: Why so? xubuntu-desktop pulls in everything you need.
<seppi> not very important, you guys do a great job (i can not stand unity/gnome) but it pulls in some more gnome things and i was worried
<knome> seppi, i imagine the main culprit is gimp
<seppi> i already have gimp
<knome> right :)
<knome> then it's probably gnumeric
<knome> that's part of the gnome office
<seppi> a little note at the xubuntu rel. notes would have stopped me bugging you :P
<knome> seppi, you mean like "Gnumeric and GIMP are reintroduced on the ISO" :]
<seppi> no more like "Gnumeric and GIMP are reintroduced on the ISO (that means on update some more gnome components are pulled in, no panik)"
<knome> mmh. though that's not true for many again
<knome> we want to keep the release notes as clean as possible and try not to be too technical
<seppi> ok
<knome> but feedback is welcome and will be processed ;)
<seppi> i come from a distro developing bg, i wonder about such things...
<seppi> not a normal *buntu case, i know
<SonikkuAmerica> seppi: I'm not a normal *buntu case, either.
<knome> yeah. we didn't put too much effort in the notes this time as it is mostly a maintenance release
<SonikkuAmerica> My buddy Will was using 9.10, he intro'ed me.
<knome> most people don't even read the notes even if they should
<knome> but this is getting offtopic, feel free to join #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I did! I did! I did! I did! I did! I did! I did! ... OK, I'll stop now. :)
<seppi> i am an old fart, i used linux in 1995, when computers were made out of wood :D
<seppi> hehe
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seppi> i shut up now
<SonikkuAmerica> We can go to -ot
<newuserayudame> hola
<newuserayudame> soy nuevo alguien que me ayude
<knome> !es | newuserayudame
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | newuserayudame
<ubottu> newuserayudame: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<ubottu> newuserayudame: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<kai_andy> hi folks
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<nukke> hihi
<kai_andy> I'm trying to set up 13.04 with an encrypted lvm, but I don't want to encrypt the entire drive.
<kai_andy> so I chose "other" as my partitioning options
<kai_andy> when I set up a partition as encrypted volume, the installer automatically creates an lvm with a single partition in it, so I can't add swap.
<kai_andy> and I can't edit the lvm stuff. any suggestions?
<kai_andy> this is a bit annoying, as resizing the lvm vgs later will be a pain
<ftolentino> kai_andy: I don't use LVM, but TrueCrypt works great for me.. maybe it can be a good alternative for you
<kai_andy> can that encrypt swap?
<kai_andy> I mean, I've got the described setup working in Ubuntu 10.04...
<kai_andy> oh well. just set up the lvm stuff manually. I hope the installer or boot loader is smart enough to grok this and do the right thing during boot
<kai_andy> just a shame. it really was so easy in the Debian ncurses-based installer
<Wally> if I grab the 32 bit versions of libraries on xubuntu and jam them into the lib32 directory on the 64 versions things should still work yeah?
<ftolentino> kai_andy: yes, it encrypts any system drive you want: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=system-encryption
<ftolentino> and it's pretty easy :)
<kai_andy> ftolentino: that just talks about windows, though.
<kai_andy> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=system-encryption only lists windows
<kai_andy> the second page anyway
<trickyhero> will my beta install of xubuntu update to 13.04?
<kai_andy> trickyhero: it should
<trickyhero> kai_andy great thanks
<ftolentino> kai_andy: oh, I'm sorry.. you're right. But it's open here and it can apparently encrypt my swap volume as any other system device
<kai_andy> I think I'll stay with lvm. that was working great for the last three years. :)
<ftolentino> kai_andy: nice, and I'll research about it :)
<kai_andy> it's just that if you don't want to encrypt the entire drive support in the current installer seems lacking
<kai_andy> if the manual setup won't work, I'll see if I can use the Ubuntu installer and get it to not install that horrible DE
<kai_andy> maybe just the server install :)
<ftolentino> it seems to be a good idea :)
<kai_andy> anyway, way past bedtime. bye
#xubuntu 2013-04-26
<MrHotsauce> question about xubuntu 13.04 my machine dosent have bluetooth capabilities and ive uninstalled blueman why is there still a bluetooth icon in my top panel?
<nukke> MrHotsauce: there's a specific bluetooth dock applet that comes with xfce, iirc. open up ubuntu software manager, click on "Installed" and search for bluetooth
<nukke> there should be something still installed
<nukke> after that, sudo apt-get autoremove
<MrHotsauce> ah thanks nukke that worked! i have another 4 machines i need to upgrade today none of which have bluetooth capabilities so ill be using that a few times today
<nukke> glad it worked MrHotsauce :)
<carrera> Hi
<FireTalon> hi
<carrera> my laptop has a eSATA/USB connection which is listed as eSATA HD on the boot menu. Can I use it to install from a USB Flash?
<FireTalon> I honestly dont see why not. Most of those are listed as esata/usb to the bios
<FireTalon> only one way to find out for sure.
<carrera> I don't have a flash and the stores close in 10 mins!  :)
<FireTalon> hmm
<FireTalon> better hurry then :p
<carrera> I've a 2 year old Qosmio
<FireTalon> that should work fine
<FireTalon> and I envy you
<FireTalon> im on a satallite c655d right now
<carrera> is the other option DVD since 13.04 doesn't fit on a single CD anymore?
<FireTalon> yes
<carrera> that's a Toshiba too
<FireTalon> yup
<carrera> how old is it?
<FireTalon> I threw an ssd in it, and upgraded the memory to 8gb
<FireTalon> hrm
<FireTalon> 4 years? 3
<FireTalon> something around there
<FireTalon> sadly this notebook has lasted me longer than any dell or lenovo has
<carrera> I threw in 2 480 GB SanDisk SSDs!  :D
<FireTalon> hah
<carrera> sadly?
<FireTalon> I couldnt spend more on a disk than the machine si worth :p
<carrera> :D
<carrera> do u install using a USB?
<FireTalon> yes
<carrera> does it say eSATA on the boot menu?
<FireTalon> Nope, this machine only has two usb ports
<carrera> then, since my eSATA connection takes a usb too, chances are I can install from a USB drive too
<FireTalon> yes
<carrera> lemme dash down the street
<FireTalon> it will definatly be quicker
<carrera> the best computer store in Vancouver/Canada is like 6 blocks from my apartment
<carrera> it's called NCIX
<FireTalon> most of them around here are owned by arrogent asses
<nukke> don't you guys have walmarts or any other department store?
<nukke> you can get a flash drive almost anywhere that sells any kind of electronics
<FireTalon> I have one around 50 miles from me
<FireTalon> I live in the middle of nowhere usa :p
<nukke> that sucks
<FireTalon> yeah, it sucks
<FireTalon> I cant get normal internet access either, I have 6MB wimax (tower based not cellular) that i do good to get 2.0MB out of
<Foxhoundz> For some reason, even though I repartitioned half of my hard disk space to set aside 100GB for Xubuntu using Windows management tool, the only option I have when I install Xubuntu is to wipe entire disk
<Foxhoundz> and dev/sda doesn't show my windows partition
<Foxhoundz> What gives?
<FireTalon> GOt me on that one
<FireTalon> unless the partition was formatted as ntfs
<Foxhoundz> it;s unallocated actually
<Foxhoundz> just empty space
<dougbb> so anyone seeing problems with 13.04?
<hrzhu> I've just installed awesome wm on 13.04 but I can't see it in lightdm
<hrzhu> turns out a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/1094811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1094811 in awesome (Ubuntu) "awesome install does not create desktop listing in GDM/LightDM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WalterN> hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> WalterN: Yes?
<WalterN> derp
<WalterN> (nothing)
<WalterN> just trying to decide if I want to install Xubuntu 13.04 or not
<SonikkuAmerica> And?
<WalterN> since it was just released
<SonikkuAmerica> Riht...
<SonikkuAmerica> *Right...
<nonuby> how can I set the trackpad to disable when usb mouse is plugged in?
<SonikkuAmerica> Settings Manager > Mouse...?
<nonuby> nope
<nonuby> I mean automatically sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> There should be an option...
<dougbb> I wish
<dougbb> one thing that I think is missing
<dougbb> personally I disabled the trackpad, and just use the nub when I have to
<SonikkuAmerica> I might check, I have 12.04 LTS
<nonuby> there was another WM that did have it cant remember possibly gnome2 or gnome3
<nonuby> (was a while ago)
<nonuby> i guess one can write a udev rule but id getting old
<SonikkuAmerica> They both have that capability.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... seems to be found wanting.
<dougbb> well  like I said, it's a minor irritation
<dougbb> for me anyway
<dougbb> I almost always have a mouse of some sort
<SonikkuAmerica> Get out the poison. :)
<dougbb> there are 1,440 updates available
<dougbb> that's a disturbingly round number
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a multiple of 45
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, hello akis.
<akis> hi. although i installed on my xubuntu 12.04 ubuntu's sounds today i realised that i lost the incoming email sound of ubuntu and the system returned to xubuntu's default. any idea or advise to fix it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Are there sound preferences in your email program?
<akis> SonikkuAmerica: hi again.
<akis> yes i suppose they are enabled because i can hear the drums if i am trying to send an email with no subject
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I wouldn't know where to start, but hunt down your sound prefs and link it to the Ubuntu sound.
<hrzhu> it looks like thunderbird use python-notify to notify incoming emails
<carrera> Currently, I'm running 12.04 installed on 2 x SSDs in RAID 0 configuration. Would Xubuntu 13.04 desktop recognize my RAID?
<holstein> carrera: you can always try it live and see what happens
<carrera> holstein, thanks!
<akis> hrzhu: i am running thunderbird on 3 pc's. the 2 of them have the "paf" sound for income messages (ubuntu's default). the 3rd although it had it too, now it lost it, but still the ubuntu's drums work ok.
<holstein> akis: just look for the system sound settings.. for the 'alert" or something similar.. you'll just have to play with what is what
<carrera> The BIOS on my Qosmio x500 laptop doesn't have USB in the boot menu but it has eSATA and the actual connection is eSATA/USB. Can I boot from a USB drive?
<akis> holstein: i fixed it when i installed them the first time, but i cannot remember where to search. in setting editor maybe?
<holstein> carrera: i would just try it... i also have a few plop iso's laying around to help make USB boot after booting a CD
<holstein> akis: i would look in the system settings for sounds preferences.. thats where i usually look to turn *all* sounds off
<carrera> holstein, problem is that I left all my flash sticks behind!  :(
<carrera> and I don't wanna buy another flash only to find out I couldn't boot from it
<carrera> holstein, plop iso's?
<holstein> carrera: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html wont help you... allows booting USB on hardware that doesnt boot USB, but boots CD/floppy/etc
<carrera> holstein, thanks
<carrera> can I just boot off of my SSD?
<holstein> carrera: that is really going to depend on your machine.. nothing about xubuntu/ubuntu will prevent anything from booting anything
<carrera> I mean somehow starting the install process from ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> carrera: nothing about 12.04 is preventing you from installing ubuntu to or from whatever you want
<akis> holstein: although in setting editor/xsettings/NEt/Soundthemename is: ubuntu, i have the xubuntu default incoming email message sound
<holstein> akis: you might have to dig deeper..
<akis> holstein: what to you mean by that?
<carrera> holstein, Great!  Can I just execute the iso file?
<holstein> akis: i mean, if when you say "although in setting editor/xsettings/NEt/Soundthemename is: ubuntu, i have the xubuntu default  incoming email message sound
<holstein> that you want another sound for something that is *not* being affected there.. you might have to dig deeper and set something manually
<holstein> akis: when you choose "whatever" theme, it may or may not effect the setting for the thing you are trying to set.. you might need to dig down to it manually...
<hrzhu> akis: have you checked the `play a sound' when new message arrives in preferences -> general in thunderbird
<akis> holstein: yes, ok i understand. but it worked perfect all the sheme. the other sounds are ubuntu's sounds. only the incoming message has been changed
<holstein> ^^ that too.. just set it in the client
<hrzhu> and there is also a `show a alert` option
<holstein> akis: and, you set it in the settings in the client?
<akis> hrzhu: sure, i have sound but the xubuntu's default not the ubuntu's sheme.
<akis> wait a minute!
<akis> i solved it! it was so simple! for an uknown reason in general preferences in thunderbird was ticked the incoming sound "receive" which is the xubuntu's default (as far i can remember) and not the "default system sound for new mail" which is the ubuntu's one. now it works perfect. everything is ok. thank you guys. kind regards
<xubuntu033> xubuntu wont down load
<pimperle> hi. where can i find the xfce4-terminal config file? I'd like to copy my colorscheme to another box and cannot find it.
<well_laid_lawn> pimperle:  tried looking in ~/.config/xfce4/
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<pimperle> yes, i grepped for one of my current colors there, but without success
<koegs> pimperle: depends, either ~/.config/Terminal or ~/.config/xfce4/terminal
<pimperle> koegs: thanks, i have a look
<kai> morning folks
<cfhowlett> kai, greetings ... actually it's 4 PM here in China
<kai> cfhowlett: I'm operating on IGT, international greeting time. It's always mornings when you join an IRC channel ;)
<kai> anyhow, I'm having some "fun" with the xubuntu installer and setting up an encrypted LVM that only spans part of my disk
<kai> Once I select "use partition for encrypted filesystem", the installer automatically creates the volume group and a logical volume to span the whole drive
<kai> er, sorry, the whole encrypted partition
<kai> but I'd like to do my own setup
<kai> alternatively, when I then go and set up the lvm stuff manually in the crypted partition, the installer doesn't set up the boot loader correctly and then during boot the system won't ask for my password to decrypt the drive.
<cfhowlett> kai, such talk is completely over my pay grade.  probably get an answer in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<kai> cfhowlett: yeah, no worries, I'll try #ubuntu
<ncdmr> kai, depends which partitions you use as encrypted.  I use luks to encrypt my lv_data and ecryptfs for my /home
<ncdmr> or are you looking into encrypting / as well?
<kai> ncdmr: I basically want everything encrypted, except from /data
<ncdmr> wouldn't it make more sense the othe way round? :D
<kai> there's secret keys in /etc/ that I wouldn't want to have compromised
<kai> and /data is where I'd put stuff where I don't want to pay the speed penalty of encrypting stuff
<ncdmr> true, makes sense I guess.  Because of that I prefer to rely on harddisk password as first line of defense
<kai> anyway, how the heck do I do the LVM setup in the installer?
<kai> :)
<kai> that's really annoying
<kai> especially as you can't go "back" without confusing it about the crypted partition, so every time it screws up you need to reboot
<ncdmr> I usually do my lvm config outside of the installer (vgscan, vgchange, lvscan and such)
<idodeisuke> when will be the update available via update-manager?
<baizon> idodeisuke: yes, if you got 12.10
<baizon> idodeisuke: try running update-manager -d
<MrHotsauce> idodeisuke: you can also run "sudo do-release-upgrade"  in terminal to upgrade as well
<idodeisuke> baizon, I tried, it ain't showin
<idodeisuke> ;(
<baizon> idodeisuke: have you really tried "update-manager -d"
<idodeisuke> baizon, yes >:( But the command line option works
<idodeisuke> now the update via the commandline is on the way :)
<baizon> ou well :)
<kai> ncdmr: I've done that, but the kernel wouldn't ask for my LUKS password on load and the boot just failed.
<idodeisuke> I just hope it'll be over before 8:13 PM CET...
<kai> hm
<kai> ok, so I've successfully installed my basic system using the server install. can I now use the xubuntu install disk to grab the desktop packages?
<baizon> kai: or the internet
<kai> baizon: well, if I could figure out how to connect to the 802.1x wireless setup from the command line, I'd be happy to
<kai> I didn't have any luck googling it, either
<baizon> kai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<kai> baizon: I fail to find any info on non PSK WPA setups
<kai> pre-shared key is easy, but I need a password and certificate based setup
<kai> hmm
<kai> ok, so booting the xubuntu cd, using network manager to set up the network and then using chroot might work :)
<aiena> does sudo apt-get autoremove remove all unneeded packages ?
<knome> yes
<aiena> are these not not needed by the all the apps ?
<aiena> ionstalled on the system ?
<knome> (except those that are marked manually installed)
<knome> yes, they aren't needed by anything on your system
<knome> you can also do "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove" to remove all their configuration as well
<aiena> so even if I compile from source there should be a problem
<aiena> so me apps
<aiena> *shouldn't be a problem
<aiena> e.g. I compiled kvirc from a source tar and isntalled it on the system wit h checkinstall
<aiena> *installed
<aiena> nothing will happen to its dependencies
<knome> i imagine in that case the dependencies would be set to manually installed
<aiena> ok
<aiena> thanks
<knome> you can always install again (apt will show you a list of packages to be removed)
 * aiena nods
<aiena> thats good for system cleanup then.
<aiena> to remove garbage
<knome> definitely
<knome> that's why apt-get suggests that if you have autoremovable packages
<aiena> yes I see it when I normally install new things
<aiena> thanks
<knome> np
<aiena> knome is there a way to dump all terminal output into a text file ?
<aiena> for future reference
<knome> your command >textfile
<aiena> i mean terminal input and output
<knome> i don't think that catches input
<knome> but any output, yes
<aiena> ok thanks
<aiena> for the tip
<knome> again np :)
<aiena> do i need to create the txt file first ?
<aiena> i mean the textfile first with leafpad
<knome> nope
<knome> as long as the running user has permissions to create that file, you are fine
<aiena> ok and if i use the same text file for another command does ir append to or overwrite the same file ?
<knome> overwrites
<buenol> Hi, I needed to say this somewhere: I love xubuntu! It's just magically working on my Asus 1225C, better than the ubuntu that was included! It's just great! Everything works as expected (suspend, video, ..) ! Hoooray for xubuntu!
<cfhowlett> buenol, glad it's working out for you.
<knome> buenol, thanks, have fun
<buenol> thanks ^^
<gry> one would wonder what went wrong with the 'real' ubuntu at this point to get them fix their bugs but that's surely optional
<gry> I think they have a button to report the "I have laptop X, things Y and Z misbehave in the so-and-so way"  thing somewhere but I'm not entirely sure where that'd be located
<koegs> i am sorry, what?
<TheSheep> !bugs | gry
<ubottu> gry: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gry> that's to the other folk here who actually sees the bugs I presume :)
<aiena> well even normal folk can see them  eventually !!
<aiena> gry
<aiena> egat is the shortcut for the taskmanager in xubuntu ?
<koegs> there is no default keyboard shortcut
<aiena> ok can it be configured ?
<koegs> yes
<aiena> where ?
<koegs> Settings -> Keyboard
<ncdmr> just point a key combo towards "xfce4-taskmanager"
<xubuntu336> hey guys, anyone else experiencing distorted graphics during boot
<ncdmr> nope
<xubuntu336> shit, must not have wiped the old one properly
<aiena> xubuntu336: thats because of your graphics driver
<ncdmr> forgot to format /boot?
<aiena> is it installed
<aiena> you see a small greenish line distortion on your screen during boot before it becomes black again
<aiena> right ?
<ncdmr> I once had this on a test machine where I was booting xubuntu with the new bootsplash from SuSE 12.3
<xubuntu336> Yes I have a driver
<aiena> then you can format again from a live distro
<aiena> with gparted
<xubuntu336> The top half of the screen becomes very messed up right before log-in
<aiena> ok the the distortin I am talking about is different
<aiena> that is early boot yours is later boot
<aiena> i mean later in the boot process
<xubuntu336> it's technically after boot right when the os is loading
<aiena> ok mine is at that time too
<xubuntu336> its not hardware my other distros are fine
<aiena> ok
<aiena> then dunno
<aiena> I have only xubuntu on this machine no other distros
<xubuntu336> I used the upgarde tool in 12.10 to go to 13.04, and then this started happening, because xlock and xscreensaver was running
<xubuntu336> or so I assume
<xubuntu336> So I made a LiveCD and made it from that, but the problem still happens
<xubuntu336> I assume its because the cd didnt wipe the old version properly
<aiena> could be the case
<aiena> you can try formatting this partition from another distro
<aiena> format it to fat 32 and then back to ext
<aiena> that should ensure a clean wipe I guess
<aiena> or it could be an issue with 13.04 too
<zierka> hi! The new version is UEFI-ready, isn't it?
<xubuntu336> Well if it wasnt I wouldnt be here right?
<xubuntu336> Id really prefer not to reformat again
<aiena> hmm 13.04 could still run
<aiena> but it may be some other trivial bug too
<aiena> couldnt it ?
<aiena> lots of software runs well with bugs too
<aiena> the kernel is working
<aiena> but it could be something else too
<xubuntu336> im thinking its xfce related
<xubuntu336> xscreensaver works fine
<aiena> could be which version is it in 13.04 ?
<aiena> 4.10 or later
<xubuntu336> yeah 4.10
<aiena> I am not experiencing any issues with it on 12.04
<aiena> LTS
<aiena> I used a ppa
<aiena> so it might not be xfce at all
<knome> i would be very surprised if it was a xfce-related issues
<knome> -s
<xubuntu336> hmm i have an idea
<xubuntu336> changed the splash
<xubuntu336> Im gonna reboot
<xubuntu093> Haha fixed it
<xubuntu093> Corrupted bootsplash i guess, anyone else experience this?
<aiena> Yay  :)
<mogmog_> hellow
<mogmog_> anyone tried xubuntu 13.04? is it good?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> :)
<baizon> mogmog_: yes its very good
<baizon> a very stable release
<mogmog_> i'm waiting for review before upgrading just in case it's no good :p 12.10 seems good enuf for me
<holstein> mogmog_: try it live.. "good" is a matter of opinion. why would you want to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04? software version changes, or support. other than that, its up to you and free to try
<GridCube> P: mogmog_ consider 13.04 an improvement over 12.10, there is just bug fixed and more streamlined settings, nothing newer that could break a thing
<baizon> mogmog_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-khddoDGX1g
<mogmog_> okay thanks. torrenting now :)
<kRush> I don't get the versioning of fglrx(-updates), where can I see what driver version is actually in those packages?
<ruien> anyone know how "safe" it is to dist-upgrade from 12.04? It looks like the xubuntu maintainers nailed it with 13.04 (stability/bug fixes, updates, and no new directional changes), so i'd like to upgrade rather than waiting for 14.04. Or, would you recommend a reinstall from ISO?
<koegs> ruien: you have to upgrade to 12.10 first, then 13.04
<koegs> i would rather do an re-install or just stick with 12.04 :)
<ruien> hm, is that so. In that case, yes ok.
<ruien> thanks
<arturuntu> Hi there! When I startup session with my user on Xfce 4.10 somehow my home folder and image viewer automatically start up too. I don't know how to unset this. Already try logging with other user and everything's normal, so it's some setting related to my user. Thanks!
<zierka_> Hi! You are suggesting to use Universal USB Installer to put xubuntu on a usb pendrive, but it does not create a UEFI bootable drive, it just creates a regular non-UEFI one, so those who are having UEFI they could have problems with it.
<zierka_> Sent to the staff of course.
<holstein> arturuntu: at shutdown, there should be a 'save session" checkbox.. or logout.. try that first
<holstein> !uefi | zierka_
<ubottu> zierka_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> zierka_: afaik, those with uefi are exepected to do what is needed for the hardware they have
<arturuntu> ok holstein, thanks. I try it now
<holstein> arturuntu: also, look at the session you are booting from the login window
<arturuntu> thanks holstein, it's fixed not. I close evething, check the box and log out. Then log in and out back again and uncheck it. Thanks again!
<holstein> arturuntu: cheers
<zierka_> I was able to install xubuntu easily, the setup part went without problems, i just want to say that the Universal USB Installer was not good for me, who has UEFI. I used win32diskimager, that is ok, it created a UEFI bootable drive.
<holstein> zierka_: sure.. but if folks *dont* have uefi, they wouldnt need that.. i think the idea is, folks who have uefi will need to take the necessary steps... also, if its a wiki page you are referencing, they should be editable
<zodiak> stupid question, when creating past (say) 10 terminals inside the xfce terminal, little scroll arrows appear up at the tabs section (one left, one right), how do I get the arrows to disappear without closing the 11th terminal tab ?
<TheSheep> make the terminal wider so that they fit?
<zodiak> well.. it never used to do this pre terminal 0.6.1
<ChicoNorteTF> Xubuntu power! :-D
<Lanaii_GER> hello, is anyone german here
<baizon> Lanaii_GER: yes
<Lanaii_GER> or can anyone help me, to solve my problem. I installed xubuntu 13.04 and want to have my system in German, i've installed the language-pack logout and restart but nothing changed
<Lanaii_GER> mein system ist in englisch obwohl nur mehr deutsch installiert ist
<baizon> Lanaii_GER: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<Lanaii_GER> hab ich doch schon alles gemacht
<baizon> Lanaii_GER: ehh
<kRush> how do I get the terminal window to remember its position?
<kRush> it always opens mid screen
<baizon> kRush: "The Xfce Window Manager has a feature called smart placement which can be adjusted based on the window size. Basically it will automatically center windows that are below a certain size and once they get bigger than that, new windows will try to be arranged automatically in the best place to have coverage. You can adjust the minimum size setting under Settings → Window Manager Tweaks → Placement. "
<elfy> kRush: if you want apps to always open in the same place/screen/workspace - I've been using devilspie for years to do that
<elfy> and gdevilspie makes it a lot easier to set it up :)
<kRush> the smart placement seems to do the trick for now. the slider is just so arbitrary
<kRush> but thanks for the suggestion, I will keep it in mind
<elfy> cool - I'm a bit specific about where I want things - firefox on one screen's workspace, xchat on another etc ...
<recon_lap> back again, wondering if it's just me who's getting hard lockups? 3 this week so far!!
<elfy> I've had one or two with the -19 kernel
<recon_lap> i'm on 3.2.0-40-generic #64
<recon_lap> might be time for a clean up of my OS
<zodiak> recon_lap, any reason for staying with an 'old' kernel ?
<recon_lap> old? I'm just go with the flow on lts releases
<recon_lap> is it old?
<zodiak> aaahh.. you are on 12.04 lts
<zodiak> well.. yeah.. mainstream kernels are now upto 3.8.something or other ;)
<zodiak> recon_lap, you can always go back to a previous kernel if you are on lts .. they should still be in your grub menu
<recon_lap> might do that, might just wait a while and go to 13.04
<zodiak> sounds like a plan.. or jst bump upto 12.10 and then bump upto 13.04 after a while
<recon_lap> zodiak: you can probably tell I like to not spend time messing with upgrades and stuff :)
<recon_lap> had to upgrade mysql 5.5 to 5.6 yesterday due to a bug
<zodiak> meh.. most of the past xubuntu/ubuntu upgrades have been ~relatively~ smooth
<zodiak> oh mercy.. mysql.. nuff said :P
<zodiak> *cough*postgres*cough* ;)
<recon_lap> true, next db I make will not be in mysql :)
<zodiak> yeah.. I moved to pg back in 6.5 days.. never been happier. sqlite for when I need a small, light db :)
<recon_lap> looked at porting to postgres but felt the effort was to much.
<zodiak> aaahh.. yeah. totally depends on your app and program of course but.. usually I find it worth the pain upfront, rather than paying for the pain in the longer term
<zodiak> swings, roundabouts
<recon_lap> tried to install MariaDB , did not go well
<zodiak> oh ? you mean from the repos or jst with your app ?
<recon_lap> from the repos, seems it's bugged
<zodiak> hhrmm.. hopefully you flung a ticket into launchpad ;)
<zodiak> cause I was going to play around with maria next week :D
<recon_lap> MariaDB is not in ubuntu repos as far as i saw.
<recon_lap> admittedly i did not look very hard at it
<zodiak> alrighty.. guess I am my own guinea pig then
<recon_lap> zodiak: If i was really trying it would have turned into a manual compile/install
<nick___> hello guys
<nick___> i need some help seriously...i am new to Linux! i have a laptop with two partitions!
<nick___> on one partition is windows Xp home and on the other partition i want to install xbuntu
<nick___> but now that i putted the cd for the install
<nick___> doesnt show me any partition
<nick___> just a huge allocated space
<knome> allocated or unallocated?
<well_laid_lawn> I was thinking that too
<nick___> allocated sorry
<nick___> but it doesnt make any sense :(
<MrHotsauce> are you sure you partitioned it right?
<knome> if you created two partitions, all space should be allocated
<nick___> i had from the start windows xp...C and D two partitions eatch one 40 gb...now i have xbuntu live cd on...and i have one allocated space about 80 gb size and a 450gb of my external usb drive that is unplugged!omg
<nick___> well MrHotsauce i am so newbie seems :(
<knome> allocated means that there is a partition in the partition table that fills that space, regardless if it's used by anything or not
<nick___> still i cant understand
<nick___> :(
<nick___> it was my laptop out of the box...with presinstall windows xp and the two partitions (ntfs both)
<Noskcaj> nick___, bit of advice, in XP make one partition again and let Xubuntu then make it so there are two.
<Noskcaj> for linux, you don't want to use ntfs
<nick___> oh thanks but i was hoping for something more fast cause i will have to back up
<nick___> ye Noskcaj i was hoping that xubuntu could see the two partitions and convert the one that i want to install it on it to exst4
<Noskcaj> nick___, that can happen, but xubuntu will also want a swap partition (windows doesn't need one because it makes a massive file with the same purpose.
<nick___> :( oh
<Noskcaj> my advice: in XP, merge all the partitions.
<nick___> will i loose data from this?
<Noskcaj> then in the xubuntu installer it should have the option to install xubuntu beside XP
<Noskcaj> and no
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check the cd
<Noskcaj> just make sure all your data is on the C drive
<Noskcaj> Once you select install beside, a slider will come up and you choose how much you want each partition to be.
<nick___> oh thank you so much! yes all my data are on C! so i merge the partitions
<nick___> and then just put again the xubuntu live cd
<nick___> for the installation?
<Noskcaj> some tips: 1. Xubuntu will see the XP partition, XP won't see the xubuntu partition. 2. ext4 doesn't ever need defragging
<Noskcaj> YES
<well_laid_lawn> if there is two partitions the live cd should see them both
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check the cd
<nick___> thank you so much for your patience and your precious help!!! ok! i am merging them and returning back to the installation
<nick___> cd works fine well_laid_down...i have played around with it on live session
<well_laid_lawn> obviously it doesn't
<nick___> what should i do then?
<well_laid_lawn> if there really is two partitions
<nick___> use a usb stick for installer?
<nick___> yes they are
<well_laid_lawn> should be a cd check option in the live cd's menu
<well_laid_lawn> if there is two partitions and the live cd only sees one that won't be the only trouble you have
<nick___> okie where is the cd check option?
<well_laid_lawn> in the menu when you first start the live cd
<nick___> after i log in the envivonerment?
<nick___> cause i have just Try xubuntu and Install xubuntu
<nick___> btw Gparted from settings can see the two partitions that are ntfs :P
<dick> hey guys iv got this odd looking thing going on i have  black box around the menus when i click them
<dick> no help on the web
<aiena> is it possible to install audacity 2.0.3 in xubuntu 12.0.4 LTS ?
<SonikkuAmerica> dick: What Xubuntu is this, and what is your graphics card?
<dick> i have 13.04 and no graphics card im on a old Dell Dimension 3000
<dick> recently moved from linux mint as i could not get samba to log onto windows shared xubuntu work out of the box just have that one issue
<MrHotsauce> have you tried turning off desktop compositing?
<gusnan> aiena, its available in a PPA: https://launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+archive/daily
<aiena> gusnan that ppa is 2.0.3 + svn I think
<aiena> I want just the stable 2.0.3 build + the daily svn alterations
<aiena> * - the daily alterations
<aiena> just the base 2.0.3 stable
<aiena> normally there are PPA's with stable releases
<aiena> but this PPA' seems like a nightly sort of PPA
<gusnan> aiena, oh - I searched around a tiny bit, but I havn't found anything that suits those req's unfortunately...
 * aiena nods
<aiena> On my windows partition
<aiena> I have 2.0.3 stable
<aiena> that rocks with libsoxr
<aiena> so I was just wondering if there was a stable PPA here
<aiena> no worries
<aiena> 2.0.2 will do - definitely :)
<nick___> should i format my 1-2 gb partition as swap?or?
<recon_lap> nick___: you need make something the swap space
<nick___> ok now i can see the two partitions
<nick___> 39 gb and 39 gb
<nick___> still i dont know who is who!
<nick___> but how i make a swap space?
<MrHotsauce> nick if you choose the empty partition i think it "should" make the swap space for you
<recon_lap> nick___: you should have created a small partition that you can make the swap drive
<recon_lap> nick___: I take it you are doing the advanced install
<nick___> ok i am in the point where i see the two partitions (eatch 40 gb) i guess the first one from the left is the one with windows xp so now i can drag if i want the line to make the linux partition smaller in space?but i dont care so much about this
<nick___> yes i presses advaced settings
<nick___> now press on partition table?
<recon_lap> nick___: you might have to remove the linux partition to make room for you swap partition. should be sized about 150% of your system ram .
<nick___> wow wow take it a bit slowly plz for a such noob as me!!! my ram is 2 gb! i have two partitions! one 40 gb (installed witndows xp) and one 39 gb something
<recon_lap> nick___: yes, you need to set your partition manually, just be careful not to mess with your xp partition
<nick___> so now what i am doing?
<recon_lap> nick___: you need to create a partition for your swap drive, so go into the partition manager.
<nick___> yes
<nick___> and now?
<nick___> (i am seeing the two partitions!)
<nick___> in a tree view something
<nick___> sda1 and sda5 their names..
<recon_lap> nick___: well, I'd delete the linux partition , create a 3gb partition mounted to swap, then say a 36 gb partition for root
<nick___> okiee
<nick___> ehm sorry but a bit more details directions to make it?
<nick___> just choose the linux partition (its ntfs ayway the filesystem) and press delete?
<recon_lap> I'd actually make 3 partitions , 18gb root, 18gb home, 3gb swap
<recon_lap> nick___: just make SURE you got the right partition
<nick___> ok recon_lap sooo much thanks for all your precious help! ok now i deleted the right partition and its labeled as free space!
<recon_lap> now i forget which type of partition you want , a logical or extended
<nick___> mm i dont know neither! lol what should i make?
<MrHotsauce> i think its logical he wants
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<nick___> <recon_lap> I'd actually make 3 partitions , 18gb root, 18gb home, 3gb swap
<nick___> so i guess that i need extend partition?
<recon_lap> problem with logical is you can only have 4 on a drive
<nick___> in logical partition eatch of the Os can be independent?like i cant touch windows xp partition with linux?
<recon_lap> nick___: nope, they all touchable
<nick___> ok
<nick___> so should you recommend me?whats the difference of logical and extended?
<nick___> anyd cons prons?
<heoyea> whats the ?
<recon_lap> nick___: follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes , do you have 2 drives?
<nick___> no
<nick___> its just one laptop
<nick___> with one poor driver
<nick___> hard disk if is that what you mean with drive word
<nick___> a hard disk with two partitions of 70 gb eatch one (sorry i was wrong before with 40 gb)
<recon_lap> nick___: so whats there already, whats xp on?
<nick___> and the one now is labeled as free partition now as i pressed delete onit
<nick___> yes
<nick___> it was alread xp on
<recon_lap> free partition?
<recon_lap> free space surly
<nick___> yes
<nick___> free space
<recon_lap> and what type of partitions?
<nick___> the first says ntfs (the one that got windows)
<nick___> the free space nothing
<nick___> i dont know if i can see from somewhere else if it is soemthing like logical partition or extended...
<recon_lap> dont matter, create a 1 gb primary, then create a extended with the rest , split the extended up in 3 logical partitions
<nick___> eatch one of the logical partitions 18 gb?
<recon_lap> nick___: well I'm not sure ehat size you drive is
<nick___> the whole driver?
<recon_lap> nick___:  how big is the extended partition?
<nick___> 76 gb it is the free space
<recon_lap> nick___: 3 gb for swap, up to 30gb for root, the rest for home
<nick___> ok and the 1 gb primary that you said before for what is?
<recon_lap> nick___: just to have it there, seems some boot loaders and other stuff may go in there. dont know for sure
<nick___> okk!! and how i separate the free space partition in extended and withing logicals?i have selected it (blank) but i dont see any obvious direction
<recon_lap> nick___: there is no free space partition, thats you xp partition
<nick___> :O how comes?
<nick___> i mean my xp partition is the other one
<recon_lap> nick___: because that where XP is
<nick___> that is untouched i dint deleted it
<recon_lap> nick___: dont delete it, thats where XP is. free space is basically unused, the guide shows it as the space you would put your other OS(xp) in
<recon_lap> you already have XP loaded
<nick___> mm i am confused now because when i saw the two partitions i pressed delete the one that was empty (even windows empty ntfs partition)
<nick___> and now you telling me that should i move my xp to other partition?
<recon_lap> no, dont touch you XP partition
<nick___> ok
<Arpad2> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nick___> ok i used gparted from the live cd to get a better view of how its the partitions so we have sda1 thats the windows xp the other one is sda2 that contained the sda5 that is extended
<recon_lap> nick___: sounds like you have 2 drives there
<nick___> and i have and a unallocated space 10 mb
<recon_lap> nick___: but lets not get distracted
<nick___> no its one and the extended is on sda2 sorry not to sda5 sda5 is data
<recon_lap> nick___: I really cant safely partition your drive over IRC, you have the information you need. is there anything you are confused about?
<nick___> i know just trying to figure out...to much for a guy that used windows for 14 years only :(
<nick___> so i am choosing the partition sda2 a
<recon_lap> nick___: the main thing is not to delete your XP partition
<nick___> and use the rerize option?
<nick___> ye i know i wont
<recon_lap> nick___: I cant answer that, I have no idea what your partition table looks like.
<recon_lap> nick___: and setting partitions is only something I do rarely so I'm a bit vague on the details
<nick___> well the first one sda1 option is just the windows xp partition the second one is called sda2 and contains a sub sda5 that can edit format it in a filesystem type and resize it...but the strange is that i have to choose sda5 only for configure since sda2 is not customized! well anyway thanks so  much
<iLogical> hello
<iLogical> my fn+volume keys arent working
<iLogical> although they were in the last ubuntu i had
<iLogical> i am using ubuntu now
<iLogical> i have xfce4-mixer though
<iLogical> also before i removed pulseaudio
<iLogical> then i removed that .pulse/client.conf file
<iLogical> or emptied it
<bazhang> was there a question in there?
<MrHotsauce> iLogical: try suspending and un-suspending
<MrHotsauce> i have to do it every boot to get my fn keys to work
<recon_lap> iLogical: have a look at http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=26398 , post 4 is the one i think you need to read
<iLogical> MrHotsauce, i rebooted but nothing
<recon_lap> nick___: I still have little idea whats on you hdd, you have a XP partition, but whats on the other partition"data"?
<MrHotsauce> not reboot suspending
<nick___> nothing lol!it was some setups programs that i moved them to the XP partition and now is empty! but still anyway shows me that there is 3 gb captured from something lol
<recon_lap> nick___: if it's an empty partition, delete it
<Barnabas> dont expect tools on another platform windows vs linux to make sense of whats on the other platforms partitions
<nick___> delete it?so simply?from gparted?
<nick___> i can format it i guess
<nick___> to a ext4 filesystem
<nick___> but after?i start making the 3 logical sub partitions
<nick___> with resize option
<nick___> ?
<Barnabas> nick___, that depends
<Barnabas> are you ok with having one partition for all your stuff
<recon_lap> nick___: you should not need to resize. you should create the partition the right size first time
<Barnabas> or do you want several for say /var /tmp /usr and /home
<Barnabas> usually you just want /
<Barnabas> for a normal user
<Barnabas> one partition that is
<recon_lap> Barnabas: speak for yourself :P
<Barnabas> I know
<Barnabas> I have several
<Barnabas> but if you are not an advanced / hc user then it is easier with one
<nick___> ok recon_lap i create a partition extended to the right size (i like it to be the same size as it is now 76 gb)
<nick___> then?
<recon_lap> nick___:  first make a 1gb primary partition for bootloader stuff
<iLogical> recon_lap, this is way too complicated, isn't there an easier way?
<recon_lap> nick___: then make a large extended partition , devide it into 3 , 3gb swap, 30gb root / , and the rest for home
<Barnabas> you need to make 4 partitions to split up a linux install in a sensible way - so I agree with recon_lap
<Barnabas> the easiest way is one though
<nick___> ok i have already a extended big partition! primary that is out of the extended should be also ext4 filestystem?
<recon_lap> nick___: you put logical drive in the extended one, and plz give drive sizes when talking about them. it helps
<recon_lap> nick___: let the boot loader take care of the 1gb primary , I never messed with it before afair
<nick___> yes it is logical type and file system ext4 the trhee of them swap 3 gb ,30 gb roor and home 40 gb
<nick___> yes the unallocated space that is out of the two partition and i told your before that is 10 mb its seems toe be the primar :P
<recon_lap> nick___: so it looks like your good to go, now just have one final look to make sure you have not erased you xp partition :)
<nick___> hehe yes recon :) well i can see that in the one partition that i supposed to be windows xp it says that 40 gb is on use so should i believe it ?:P
<Barnabas> nick___, thats how linux sees a windows partition
<Barnabas> "in use"
<Barnabas> or ubuntu
<nick___> btw on the logical partition in the label section of eatch of the trhee partition should i put
<nick___> root
<nick___> with slash
<nick___> in the front
<nick___> ./root
<nick___> ./home
<nick___> ./swap
<nick___> ?
<nick___> and aligned to Mib
<Barnabas> "/home"
<Barnabas> "/usr" etc
<Barnabas> "/" is the root itselv
<Barnabas> the dot is from where ever you are
<recon_lap> nick___: root is normally just "/"
<Barnabas> .. the parent dir
<nick___> aha
<Barnabas> relative paths make no sense in the process of installing an os
<nick___> so i dont put anything in the label
<nick___> when i am about to creat the new logical partition
<nick___> just leave it blank?
<recon_lap> nick___: it's up to you , can be useful for identifying partitions if you ever in gparted again
<nick___> aha thank you...well i want to say that i can put same names to recognize them but no need to be so specific in the names
<nick___> so i can name the root logical partition
<nick___> rooteeeeee
<nick___> the home homeeee
<nick___> etc
<Barnabas> I suppose you could, but your /etc/fstab would look a bit strange
<Barnabas> the file that is the config for mounting stuff
<recon_lap> nick___: as i said,but I'm a bit vague on the details
<Barnabas> file systems
<nick___> hm so Barnabs what names should i use in the label
<nick___> at the creation of eatch logical partition
<Barnabas> I usually just call them by name
<recon_lap> Barnabas: dont think you mess with fstab anymore, though drives got mounted with usb type identifiers these days
<Barnabas> "/usr", "/tmp", "/var", and "/home"
<Barnabas> recon_lap, youre right
<David-A> nick___: you can call them anything, or nothing, but a system that makes the names unique is good
<nick___> oh thank you
<nick___> ok so i can use "/" on the naming on the label
<David-A> nick___: if you plan to dual boot different distros with a common home, then the roots can be called "xubuntu","debian","fedora" insteadof "root" and the home "home"
<recon_lap> nick___: and "/" as a name is not good. likely to cause confusion , "root" is better
<nick___> David-A we speaking about dual boot with windows xp and Xubuntu
<David-A> nick___: depending how you manage the booting you may want a separate "boot" partition too.
<nick___> ok recon_lap! i named them home root and swap
<nick___> David-A ye it is by default a unallocated space
<Barnabas> usr and var?
<nick___> that is seems to be primary type partionf
<nick___> Barnabs recon_lap told me to make only 3 logical partitions in my extended partition that would be called Swap 3 gb, root 30 gb and the rest 40 gb home
<Barnabas> usr being where your executable installed code go, and var where your data to that installed code go
<recon_lap> dont forget the 1gb primary ;)
<nick___> the 1 gb primary is out of the extended partition that contains the 3 subs
<nick___> but it is called unallocated and is 10.35 mb
<Barnabas> ok, but being a developer, an mysql install would need more
<recon_lap> nick___: so you did not create a 1 gb primary partition? probably wont matter but it was supposed to be some extra space if it was need later .
<Barnabas> data in /var
<Barnabas> for instance
<nick___> recon_lap ok i will create then a bit more big primary partition...
<nick___> but the problem is that its giving me only 10 mb to work for this lol
<nick___> Barnabs what you mean about mysql install?what have to do with primary partition that have bootloader stuff?
<recon_lap> nick___: is that because thats all the free space left?
<nick___> yes :P
<recon_lap> I normally leave a few gb unallocated on every drive
<nick___> so now?how can a leave 1-2 gb unallocated on my drive?
<recon_lap> nick___: dont use all the free space
<Nick____> sorry it disconnected me
<recon_lap> Nick___ np, I was just thinking how you would love doing this partitioning in the old text menu system.
<Barnabas> much to easy
<Nick____> in command line?
<recon_lap> fdisk was it
<Nick____> oh:P
<Barnabas> well even the console in ubuntu today is based on a frame buffer ..
<Nick____> ye it would be really ridiculious
<Nick____> as a newbie that i am
<Nick____> :P
<gex> hi there
<Nick____> so now can i do something for put some more unallocated space
<Nick____> ?
<gex> this time iḿ not being able to auto run nvclock on startup
<gex> tried to sudo nvclock
<gex> like : sudo nvclock -F 10 -f
<recon_lap> gex: sudo apt-get install bum
<gex> 10x recon_lap iḿ going to try this
<recon_lap> just remember gksu
<Nick____> recon_lap the primary partition it can be ext4 or even ext3 or 2 doesnt matter eh?
<recon_lap> Nick____: dont think it matters. just leave it.
<Nick____> ok so much thanks! you helped me to understand and clear so much things about partioning and installation of xubuntu! ah it reminded me the old days that i was asking help for coding sometimes! Irc rules! why should facebook overtake the people and destroy the internet!
<Nick____> i wish i could buy you some beers guys!
<recon_lap> I should set up that paypal account :P
<Nick____> hehe with so much helped i dont think that you could get judged so much
<Nick____> :d
<Nick____> :D
<Nick____> anyway good night guys and hope to talk you tommorow from my xubuntu!
<kRush> weird, that there's no way to throw a couple of bucks at xubuntu
<knome> we're not allowed to make money out of xubuntu.
 * David-A assumes "we" above is "xubuntu"
<knome> anybody contributing to xubuntu really
<Biafra> Okay Xubuntu 13.04 isn't wanting to install for me. It either locks up entirely (when nomodeset is on) or shoots out a wall of panic/oops text (when it is off)
<recon_lap> Biafra: you 12 months ahead of me.
<recon_lap> Biafra: doing a reinstall probably the quickest fix, have you tried with a live usb?
#xubuntu 2013-04-27
<jdf80> anyone having issues with archive manager crashing in 13.04?
<Guest37968> hi guys i'm trying the live session xubuntu.. did you had any problems installing xubuntu alongside win8?
<w30> I'm trying to configure compiz with ccsm but the settings won't survive a re-login. What needs to be done to keep xubuntu from re-dooing my settingsz/
<w30> I want cube and rotate cube for one thing but wall and expo keep coming back.
<w30> I'm trying to configure compiz with ccsm but the settings won't survive a re-login. What needs to be done to keep xubuntu from ripping out my settings ?
<ball> I didn't know compiz could be used with Xubuntu
<ball> ...not that it was ever really on my wish list.
<ball> Is it just for whirling the desktop around?
<w30> I guess Linus liked his wobbly windows and I like the whirling cube.....
<w30> ball,  the 4 cube sides each represent a desktop
<w30> ball, if you don't like one side you can pick another.
<ball> So it's just a resource-intensive way to do virtual desktops?
<w30> ball, it's mostly a way to impress Vista users and their fanning windows or whatever they had
<kRush> a cube with 4 sides? does not compute
<ball> My life would be insanely sad if I were worried about impressing Windows Vista users.
<w30> kRush,  the top and bottom have a picture or a transparency
<kRush> why not another virtual desktop?
<ball> flower pots, that's what it needs.
<w30> kRush, why not!  hy not use Unity, Fedora, or Windows 8?
<w30> hy/why
 * ball tinkers with LibreOffice
<ball> brb
<kRush> because two of the three are pretty retarded =o
<ball> Does Xubuntu come with something that can decode base64 attachments from the command line?
<ball> (a modern equivalent of uudecode)?
<ball> Ah man base64 contained a clue ;-)
<ball> It works!
<David-A> ball: maybe you already know about   man -k <word>   and    apropos <word>
<zodiak> man -k woman .. for example
<ball> No idea what -k does, but I use "man foo" etc.
<David-A> ball: man <word> looks for help for a command named exactly <word>, with -k it search for keywords
<David-A> ball: including parts of words (fortunately and sometimes unfortunately)
<MrHotsauce> is there anyway to reset the sound indicator in the panel? mines locked up and i can control volume from it
<UserAttack> Hello all. How do I update? I am not seeing anything in Software Updater
<MrHotsauce> UserAttack: do "sudo do-release-upgrade" in terminal
<UserAttack> Thanks :)
<MrHotsauce> mhm
<xubuntu874> has anyone setup xubuntu 13.04 with touch screen.. such as how ubuntu works?
<xubuntu874> multitouch, gestures.. etc
<xubuntu874> I don't need to know how to do it.. just if it's doable..
<ball> Oh, is that why Unity is a bit odd?  Is it meant for touch screens?
<w30> MrHotsauce, check your sound devices, maybe one output or input device got switched to the wrong one.
<w30> MrHotsauce, click on the sound icon and then settings
<xubuntu874> I guess.. but I'm not a unity fan.. I'd rather give xubuntu a spin. but would like to know if it's a pain to setup gestures.. etc
<MrHotsauce> its not that its literally frozen spotify still says its playing a song when ive closed it a while ago
<w30> MrHotsauce, kill the process?
<MrHotsauce> i killed spotify unless you mean kill the panel
<ball> I've never tries Xubuntu on a touch screen.  I think one of the reasons I like Xfce is that it's a more conventional desktop, suitable for office use.
<xubuntu874> I'd agree with that.. I've always used opensuse and kde.. but thought I'd give xubuntu a try on the yoga 13
<w30> MrHotsauce, reboot?
<MrHotsauce> that works but id like to know if i can fix it without doing that
<MrHotsauce> its happened once before
<w30> MrHotsauce, donno... sorry
<w30> MrHotsauce, sound dosen't get any better in Linux, just more complicated.
<MrHotsauce> well ive been on 13.04 for a month using daily builds but as soon as it released the other day i got the sound panel error
<w30> MrHotsauce, when you have a 15 or 20 digit name for a sound device, What can you expect?
<w30> MrHotsauce, like pci-0000:1:00.1  what the hell do we need that for?
<MrHotsauce> also anyone have any idea why this is happening? http://pastebin.com/XJCFhnMM
<holstein> MrHotsauce: what is happening?
<MrHotsauce> saying update is available yet im already updated
<w30> MrHotsauce, I have a bad habit of hitting the scroll wheel when I have the mouse in focus in a config window and sometimes I select the next device or config option of some kind without knowing it. I keep learning not to nervously scroll the wheel but alas I still do it sometimes.
<holstein> MrHotsauce: are you fully upgraed?
<MrHotsauce> pretty sure i am
<MrHotsauce> i cant do another update
<holstein> MrHotsauce: sudo apt-get update .. see if you have any errors.. then, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ..if you want
<MrHotsauce> w30 its not a device issue ive only one sound device
<MrHotsauce> holstein: nothing 0 updates
<MrHotsauce> ****@*******~$ sudo do-release-upgrade  Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found   <--and thats when i try to do the release upgrade
<w30> holstein, how do I get ccsm to write  a config  and make it stick. I loose  it because xubuntu throws it away and puts its own back in or a relogin.
<holstein> MrHotsauce: i wouldnt worry about it unless there is an isssue
<w30> holstein, I want cube and rotate cube not expo and wall
<MrHotsauce> no issue just irks me why it says i need to update is all
<holstein> w30: not sure.. i didnt have the trouble back in 12.04, and i personally gave up on compiz
<w30> holstein, I am going to follow suit I suppose, I fight it every upgrade and it gets worse.  My Grandpa wouldn't give up his horses for a Ford Tractor either so it's in my genes.
<holstein> w30: its over.. cubes and fire.. however, 12.04 is supported for quite some time..
<w30> holstein, I suppose its hard to get someone to maintain a project when you have a possible user base of two or $1.98 worth of sales.
<holstein> w30: compiz is just going a different direction..
<mrdolt> hey, i have updated from 12.10 to 13.04. Now my system hangs before the login screen. I can't break out to a command prompt and pressing escape at sstartup i don't get a bootmenu
<unowindows8> hello.  I broke my grub
<ruien> mrdolt: am I correct in thinking this means the issue is after grub? Meaning, your grub is working OK and tries to load xubuntu, at which point it freezes?
<unowindows8> i cant start up at all
<unowindows8> cannot even live boot to fix with boot fixer
<unowindows8> also tried commands in grub rescue>
<mrdolt> i get the xubuntu splash screen and a spining thing but then it stops
<mrdolt> if i press escape i can watch things load but then it conks out
<unowindows8> sorry didnt realize you were talking to mrdolt
<ruien> unowindows8: if you boot from the 13.04 live USB, it doesn't even load?
<cfhowlett> unowindows8, reinstall grub
<Dayofswords> anyone know what update-notifier-common does? I noticed it seems to hang the system during install of xubuntu for a while and but it's not touching disk, CPU or network.
<unowindows8> ruien, thanks.  live usb menu comes up completely distorted is unusable.  i try running xubuntu by pressing enter, video is completely distorted
<ruien> mrdolt: try loading with ACPI=off, i once had a similar problem, just to see if that works
<unowindows8> ruien: can install grub without live booting?
<ruien> unowindows8: wow. how did you create the live USB? Have you tried using unetbootin?
<unowindows8> ruien: I did use it.  I tested it on another machine, my Toshiba laptop, it opened fine
<ruien> no, i would recommend making sure you can boot from the live USB, and then once that is working, use that to reinstall grub. That's how I would do it
<mrdolt> ok, but the worse problem is grub doesn't respond to my attempt to bring up the menu. it just goes to the boot
<holstein> mrdolt: you hould be able to get to it from a live CD and edit
<ruien> mrdolt: yeah, you can make that change within your grub conf, so i would say boot to a live USB first, then re-install grub with the acpi off set
<mrdolt> awesome, thx!
<ruien> mrdolt: hold on a sec, i have more info
<mrdolt> ok
<cfhowlett> unowindows8, 2 suggestions: md5sum your ISO and check disk disk integrity of your USB.
<unowindows8> got it
<unowindows8> I've seen that around
<ruien> mrdolt: okay, i believe the right way to do this is in /etc/default/grub set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off quiet splash"
<unowindows8> but could my usb still not have full integrity even if it loads well on a different laptop?
<ruien> unowindows8: yes, it could happen, since different machines load different drivers, so one machine might be not hitting the corrupted file at all
<cfhowlett> unowindows8, this is why you CHECK integrity of both the ISO and the usb ...
<cfhowlett> unowindows8, 60 seconds of work to eliminate any doubt
<unowindows8> the iso that went into the USB cant be accessed because I had downloaded to same Windows 8 machine with grub problem
<unowindows8> but I will check the USB stick on my 2nd machine
<ruien> that should work
<unowindows8> ruien: thanks
<unowindows8> I'll be back later
<ruien> k
<lighta> hi guys, I just installed lubuntu 13.04 but my old firefox profil keep make me crash, any idea ?
<holstein> lighta: your old FF .mozilla config?
<pleks> Hi,I'm trying to dist upgrade from xubuntu 12.10 to 13.04, the problem is I clicked on the upgrade button in the Software Updater and clicked through to the screen where it says it will download x packages, it's 900mb it will take 20min and so on. At this stage I had to move my laptop so I clicked the cancel button instead of starting the download. But the problem now is that the Software Updates says I'm up to date so I can not cont
<pleks> tried google but did not find anything
<holstein> pleks: i would just try to do it from the command line
<pleks> I have
<holstein> pleks: and?
<MrHotsauce> pleks: have you tried "sudo do-release-upgrade" in command line?
<pleks> using do-release-upgrade -d
<MrHotsauce> hm
<pleks> it says im up to date
<MrHotsauce> i think you can use a bootable usb of the 13.04 image and upgrade that way
<pleks> so it must be marked somewhere I guess that I have already upgraded even though I have not
<Wally> there's a 13.04?
<holstein> pleks: sounds like you are upgraded
<pleks> ok, I can try that
<Wally> BLAH
<pleks> I am not upgraded, I aborted before downloading
<MrHotsauce> what does lsb_release -a in command line turn up?
<pleks> is says 12.10
<MrHotsauce> hrm
<pleks> and "No LSB modules are available."
<pleks> very strange
<MrHotsauce> ive a computer that says im running 13.04 and that i need to update to 13.04
<holstein> sudo do-release-upgrade -d says what pleks ?
<pleks> it says "No new release found"
<holstein> pleks: sudo apt-get upda returns no errors?
<pleks> no errors
<holstein> pleks: i would try other package managers
<holstein> i would also fresh install pretty quick, since that takes the least amount of time
<holstein> pleks: http://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/rescuing-an-interrupted-ubuntu-upgrade/ might help
<pleks> hold on, after doing "sudo apt-get update" it now detects the new dist version :D
<pleks> awesome!
<pleks> thanks guys!
<frankbro> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin, where is that now?
<xubuntu237> hi
<baizon> hi
<xubuntu237> Goodbye. I was going to chat, but my installation is finished.
<cfhowlett> as Jar Jar Binks would say, "How wude!"
<Dayofswords> anyone know what update-notifier-common does? I noticed it seems to hang the system during install of xubuntu for a while and but it's not touching disk, CPU or network.
<ruien> Dayofswords: i can't tell you much, but here's `apt-cache search`'s description: """update-notifier-common - Files shared between update-notifier and other packages""", maybe install without updates and update after install?
<unowin8> hi i totally broke my system
<MrHotsauce> how so?
<unowin8> after much trying to fix
<unowin8> i think its not only my grubs but also the video drivers for ubuntu on my win 8 machine
<unowin8> so I cant live boot at all
<unowin8> i did try checking the iso i even downloaded lubuntu after xubuntu
<unowin8> and it runs fine on this vista machine
<unowin8> both xubuntu when i had it and lubuntu now
<MrHotsauce> windows 8 machine i think it might have something to do with UEFI bios
<unowin8> mm
<unowin8> well I'll try anything
<unowin8> you mean i should access the bios menu?
<MrHotsauce> um i honestly dont know much about the whole uefi bios myself but if you wait in here someone might know more about it
<alex_alex> hello2all!
<ruien> unowin8: yeah, it could be related to UEFI, that's a big problem and i've heard there are solutions, but i have avoided newer systems myself in order to avoid that problem, sorry i don't know anything about it
<unowin8> ubuntu was running fine
<unowin8> but then i installed xubuntu on top of it from within ubuntu
<alex_alex> after upgrading to 13.04 video thumbs disappeared
<ruien> and then it died?
<unowin8> then tried replacing with just xubuntu and ended up messing up the settings
<alex_alex> what is the matter
<alex_alex> ?
<unowin8> ruien: I spoke to you earlier today
<ruien> unowin8: yeah, i wonder if the real ubuntu has some way to handle UEFI, which the other ubuntu derivatives don't have.
<unowin8> ruien: that's one issue, the graphics issue.  I still have the grub issue first.
<cfhowlett> ruien, pretty sure all such installation measures are universal to all *buntus
<unowin8> ruien: startup throws me to grub rescue>
<MrHotsauce> and you cant boot from a live usb?
<ruien> unowin8: that doesn't sound that bad, maybe grub is just misconfigured?
<MrHotsauce> if you can boot into a live usb maybe reinstall grum from there?
<unowin8> ruien: I think it is.  I saw online a way to configure it through its own command line but I couldn't get that to work
<MrHotsauce> ive never really had grub issues because i try not to dual boot
<unowin8> it involves setting up the right partition to start up
<MrHotsauce> alex_alex: video thumbs? you mean just thumbnails in your file manager?
<alex_alex> yes
<alex_alex> pictures thums are ok
<unowin8> I get: error: no such partition, when I power the laptop
<alex_alex> byt video gone
<alex_alex> i tried to install tumber-plugins-extra and ffmpeghumbler but with no result
<MrHotsauce> hm have you tried rebooting by chance?
 * unowin8 slaps himself with a large trout
<alex_alex> yes, sure
<MrHotsauce> my video thumbs still work so maybe thumber just died on you?
<MrHotsauce> unowin8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI maybe?
<alex_alex> so, how i can check it? just try to reinstall?
<MrHotsauce> maybe ive never really had an issue with it myself
<unowin8> mrhotsauce: thanks
<MrHotsauce> not sure if that helps at all
<alex_alex> is any automatic way to reinable all ppas blocked while upgrading?
<alex_alex> or only be hand?
<alex_alex> by hand i mean
<MrHotsauce> just go to software sorces
<MrHotsauce> cources*
<MrHotsauce> SOURCES*!!!
<MrHotsauce> you should be able to re-enable them there
<cfhowlett> torrets of the keyboard?
<alex_alex> no, when i try to re-enable them there - nothing happens, i cant make a checkbox active
<bazhang> so do it via the command line
<alex_alex> so, i've opened list in leafpad and just deleted #, but that is not tje best solution i think
<alex_alex> as ia have a lot of sources
<bazhang> thats risky
<bazhang> lots of PPA, have good backups
<alex_alex> :)
<bazhang> once they are re-enabled, don't forget to update your sources.list
<alex_alex> ok. so, that is a bug in the sources manager or only i experienced such difficulties?
<bazhang> did software sources ask for a password
<alex_alex> yes
<bazhang> and once that was done, you hit refresh, or from the terminal: sudo apt-get update
<alex_alex> but after that still unable to select a check box
<alex_alex> on disabled ppa
<bazhang> do all the PPA have raring sources
<alex_alex> yes
<bazhang> and you found them via the command line where, exactly
<alex_alex> on the launchpad
<bazhang> you are using the gui and the cli to edit software sources
<bazhang> when you should only use one or the other
<alex_alex> mmm?
<bazhang> "I opened them using leafpad...blah blah"
<bazhang> but you also talk about "check boxes"
<bazhang> ergo: gui AND cli
<alex_alex> yes, to re-enable them (to delete #), as it was impossible through gui
<bazhang> so pastebin and let us take a look, if you care to
<alex_alex> my sources list, yes?
<bazhang> sources.list.d   ?
<alex_alex> ok, just a second
<alex_alex> i have many files there, how i can pastebin them all?
<bazhang> how many is many
<alex_alex> 53
<bazhang> jhc
<ruien> how about: for file in *; do echo -e "-------\n$file\n\n" && cat $file; done
<alex_alex> thats really works!
<ruien> yeah then scroll up, select all of it, copy and paste the whole thing to pastebin :)
<alex_alex> http://pastebin.com/VakB3XZk
<ruien> alex: on some of these you still have quantal
<alex_alex> yes, but it seems to be just in sources list names
<alex_alex> only
<alex_alex> deb strings are raring
<alex_alex> so, as i got confused with it, i ask about the right way to re-enable  ppas after upgrading
<alex_alex> as i was unable to re-enable them using gui (cant set a checkbox on ppa)
<bazhang> running the addppa would be the correct way
<bazhang> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<alex_alex> so after upgrading  i have to add all ppas manually?
<bazhang> you have 53 PPA??
<ruien> alex: after upgrading, why not just back up your "sources.list.d" directory and then sed -i 's/quantal/raring/g' your stuff?
<ruien> (assuming they have raring sources, of course)
<bazhang> ruien, what about the gpg
<ruien> hmm, i didn't realize the same PPA for a different release would have a new GPG key. Is that so?
<ruien> i thought it's per-PPA
<alex_alex> strange, as upgrade  program have changed quantal string in them on raring but denyed from enabling them
<bazhang> untrusted sources warnings?
<alex_alex>  no, just cant enable them in the gui with a checkbox
<xubuntu334> hi
<bazhang> alex_alex, you manually checked each of the 53 PPA to be certain that there was a raring version, or just hoping thats so'
<alex_alex> after i deleted the # and update/upgrade i saw only 4 warnings  no raring
<alex_alex> all others seems to be already updated
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I've got trouble printing to an IPP printer from my newly installed 13.04 system
<kblin> it's an IPP  network printer, and my other systems can print just fine using the same settings
<knome> Inoki, hey :) am i connecting the dots right - did you write that one magazine article? :)
<Inoki> Heya, yep, I did.
<knome> Inoki, good good! mind joining #xubuntu-devel for a while?
<Inoki> Okies
<knome> ta
<kblin> the status looks a bit fishy, too it reads "Processing - Unable to get printer status."
<kblin> I can correctly resolve the print server, and I can even view the print server's status page just fine
<kblin> and as I said, from an ubuntu 10.04 machine I can print just fine
<xubuntu705> Froze on me at configuring python. Now re-doing from downloaded CD.
<nikolam> anyone have an idea, how to report a bug when automatic bug reporting crashes itself? (lsb_release problem in 12.04 LTS)
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu874> ciao
<calinut> hi
<nikolam> well, my experience with several years with LTS releases is that most userspace non-security bugs never get fixed utill next LTS release.
<nikolam> i will definately report. thanks.
<nikolam> wll I just had some updates on 12.4 and I am sort of reportin 13-th bug report that pops-up automatically. And I think I actually have that error reporting every single day since 12.04 install. Such fun.
<xub> I'm getting crashes on 12.04 from AbiWord, Chromium and possibly others: "org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceunknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<xub> Any clues?
<TheSheep> xub: how did you start X?
<xub> Automatically, as setup by the installer
<TheSheep> bug 1044333
<ubottu> bug 1044333 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files " [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044333
<TheSheep> xub: looks like that message is just a warning and not the reason for the crash
<xub> TheSheep: why do you think so?
<TheSheep> xub: becuase a lot of people have reported this message in a lot of completely unrelated reports
<TheSheep> xub: and the solution to their problems was always something else
<TheSheep> of course that's not a proof, just a clue
<TheSheep> xub: I just checked and I have this warning in my logs too
<xub> hm, it makes sense.
<xub> TheSheep: in fact, the /var/crash logs report different messages. thakns for your time
<kRush> why does 'sudo echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile' fail with a permission denied, but editing the file with a sudo'ed emacs works?
<kRush> is the redirection not elevated somehow?
<doflow> sudo sh -c 'echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile'
<kRush> ok
<aiena> Is it possible to prevet the desktop screen from fading into blackness (temporarily untill say you move the mouse) while watching a movie in xubuntu ?
<doflow> use vlc. It takes care off that
<aiena> hmm flash in a browser
<aiena> I have vlc
<aiena> I use it on windows too.
<GridCube> disable the fading in the power settings
<kRush> flash doesn't send the signal to inhibit power savings like it does on win, there are some hackish workarounds on google. adobe should just fix their shit imho
<aiena> thanks GridCube
<aiena> kRush: that explains it
<aiena> thanks for the info
<andrii> Hi all , guys need help - I can install skype but can't run it, all times get crush reports
<siriusly> andrii: are you using 64bit?
<andrii> 32
<siriusly> segfault?
<siriusly> or are you using nvidia or AMD graphics drivers?
<andrii> one sec please
<andrii> NVIDIA as I can see
<andrii> does it might be a reason ?
<siriusly> If so, follow the instructions in this link:
<siriusly> http://is.gd/CPF0uP
<andrii> thanks ! will let you know soon
<siriusly> yw :)
<andrii> MAGIC :)
<andrii> thanks a lot !!
<siriusly> andrii: cool :)
<andrii> I have no idea what does this variable mean "LD_PRELOAD" - but it's working
<andrii> :)
<andrii> thanks  again and have a good day !
<aiena> GridCube: Is it possible to make xubuntu mount my 2 other NTFS hard drive partitions on startup which are not mounted by default ?
<aiena> andril LD_PRELOAD loads the item specified before anything else. Its like just saying load this first then  open xxx
<GridCube> !fstab | aiena
<ubottu> aiena: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aiena> GridCube mount point is fstab is optional right if you want it to remain default ?
<GridCube> aiena, you choose your mount points to what ever you want, you just need that the mount directory exists
<aiena> ok so I have to specify /media/xxx if I want it to remain there
<aiena> or do i have to use full paths
<aiena> hmm thats a full path sorry
<elfy> to the mount point?
<elfy> if so - yes
<aiena> elfy: is there a difference between gksu and gksudo ?
<GridCube> aiena, full paths, make sure to mkdir the xxx dir
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> theres no difference
<aiena> GridCube: media already exist
<elfy> aiena: I prefer to use UUID as well
<GridCube> aiena, yes, it exists
<aiena> when I mount a parition via thunar
<aiena> the folders gets poluated in it
<GridCube> yes
<aiena> *populated
<GridCube> but the xxx dir gets created by the gvfs thingy
<elfy> aiena: I mount in /mnt - example UUID=14ee47cc-54cb-4887-8773-fd53121efe10 /mnt/music ext4 defaults 0 2
<aiena> ok so /mnt is a better place
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> its the same
<aiena> so i can specifiy .mnt/drive_name after making the directories there
<elfy> it used to be that /media always showed on desktops and /mnt didn't
<aiena> ok
<GridCube> i like to mount to ~/Documents
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> given that im the only user i dont care if others dont see the partition
<aiena> one sec now this is crazy. .media gets populated only when the dirves are mounted i.e. the directories in it are created dynamically
<aiena> */media
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> thats why i told you to create the folder
<aiena> so doe this mean in fstab i use only /media
<aiena> for mount point
<GridCube> no that would mount to media
<aiena> so then i create the directories in /mnt
<GridCube> and the mountpoint will be /media not /media/blahblahblah
<aiena> ouch
<GridCube> aiena, its the same wherever you create
<GridCube> you just need to point to an existant directory
<aiena> so I create permanent directories in /media first
<aiena> and then point to those
<GridCube> exactly
<aiena> Ok
<aiena> thanks
<aiena> and what you are saying is /mnt and /media mirror each other at all times
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> by no reason whatsoever
<aiena> ok
<aiena> I cant create permanent folders in /media
<GridCube> i say that its the same wherever you choose to mount the partition, be it /media or /mnt or /newdisk or /mymounts
<aiena> do I need to do it with sudo in terminal
<GridCube> yes
<aiena> thanks
<GridCube> some dirs are special tho, dont put a mount in /tmp XD
<aiena> I know
<aiena> that would dissapear
<aiena> the next time I boot
<aiena> dangerous
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> bad idea
<aiena> GridCube: for device you can specify either one right so specifying the UUID is enough right ?
<elfy> I've never had a problem using uuid
<GridCube> using the uuid its "safer" because it doesnt matter the order the devised are detected
<aiena> thanks
<aiena> I am using UUID alone for device thats ok right ?
<GridCube> if you unplug a device and plugit back again in any other sata port it will mount correctly if you use their uuid, not so good if you use paths
 * aiena nods
<aiena> GridCube: for options in fstab specifying "auto" will ensure it loads at boot right ?
<aiena> does fstab remove the drives from /media after that ?
<GridCube> if you reboot, yes
<GridCube> i use auto, i dont really know what goes inside fstab so i let the system decide
<aiena> :)
<aiena> the root and swap seem to be added already by UUID by default
<aiena> so its a good reference
<aiena> ok rebooting with good luck it should work :)
<ddsss> so - when I press Ctrl+Fn buttons - I jump to that virtual desktop. Can I disable that  key combination?
<TheSheep> ddsss: yes, which version of xubuntu?
<ddsss> 13.04
<TheSheep> ddsss: no, wait, it's not ctrl+fx, it's shift+ctrl+fx
<TheSheep> ddsss: ctrl+fx only works in text console
<ddsss> TheSheep, I know about Ctrl+Alt+Fn - that's not the one I'm asking about
<ddsss> my problem is with Ctrl+Fn
<lderan> my wifi cut out there ddsss did you get my response?
<TheSheep> ddsss: in the terminal emulator?
<ddsss> Ctrl+Fn makes me jump to that virtual desktop....
<TheSheep> ah
<ddsss> TheSheep, in xubuntu desktop
<TheSheep> ok, settings manager -> window manager -> keyboard
<TheSheep> then unbind the bindings for Workspace 1, etc.
<ddsss> TheSheep, ha. didn't see that one. thanks
<nantou> hi
<nantou> i upgraded to 13.04 and now my graphics are all f**ked up
<nantou> its like resolution has been divided by 4
<nantou> everythings is much bigger now (icons, text)
<nantou> tips?
<recon_lap> dont know, sounds like a messed up xorg.conf or somthing
<recon_lap> nantou: where you using a property driver ?
<nantou> yes
<recon_lap> nantou: don't think upgrades like property video drivers. maybe try reinstalling it
<recon_lap> nantou: the driver i mean
<xubuntu444> hi
<ravster> hey all
<ravster> once the torrent for the installation is done, I can just "dd" it onto my USB-stick, right?
<lderan> ravster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lderan> a handy guide :)
<ravster> lderan: very cool, thank you.
<lderan> ravster, no problem
<llldino> Hey guys, anyone else having issues with suspending to ram in 13.04?
<lderan> llldino, what issues are you getting?
<llldino> I suspend, and when I try to reenable I get a blank screen
<llldino> Processors are still running, I have to manually kill
<llldino> Could be related to the weird boots i'm getting too
<llldino> Hey guys, anyone else having issues with suspending to ram in 13.04?
<Guest7864> I am running a shitty little Acer netbook. I'm looking for a very light OS that can just take care of the basics. I want to be able to fill out job applications and print stuff out.
<Guest7864> I heard Xubuntu was very light and easy to use. Is this true? Or should I go for a different linux OS?
<knome> Guest7864, please consider your language as this is a family-friendly channel
<knome> Guest7864, what's your system specifications?
<Guest7864> Running an Intel Celeron, don't know the exact processor speed.
<knome> how much ram?
<Guest7864> 4 GB of RAM, Intel integrated graphics, 320 HDD
<knome> xubuntu should be fine on that machine
<elfy> I'm sure it will be fine - I run xubuntu on an old laptop with little ram at all
<Guest7864> Awesome, thanks guys.
<David-A> Guest7864: that seems to be plenty. xubuntu runs reasonable well on an eeepc with atom cpu and 1gb ram
<Guest7864> One more question. Is it an "RPM" based os? My printer driver says that...
<MrHotsauce> its .deb bases
<MrHotsauce> based*
<Guest7864> I see
<Guest7864> Alright, thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated.
<Guest7864> Cheers
<idodeisuke> I updated to 13.04 recently, all went smoothly, except that the desktop went gray ;( What to do?
<David-A> idodeisuke: grayish like a gray xfce theme, that you lost a favourit background image, or unexpectedly bug-strucken grey? are panels, menus, etc okay?
<idodeisuke> David-A, bugstrucken. After the start-up, all opened windows leave a gray track on the desktop. But except that, all works fine (panel, menu, etc), except, on an unrelated note, scite lost it's settings.
<David-A> idodeisuke: I don't recall what it could be. Do you mind if I lead you thru procedures that might or might not help?
<David-A> idodeisuke: e.g. does it behaves the same if you login as another user? (create a new user first, if you have only one)
<idodeisuke> David-A, Nope, loggin in as another user doesn't help, either ;( Desktop won't work there, too ;(
<Unit193> Are you using open source graphics, or closed?
<idodeisuke> Closed, I think. I did have some problems with my stupid hybrid graphic card, but I forgot, how I solved it.
<andreligne> Yo guys! I would like to swap my Alt keys! Any ideas?
<xubuntu757> I need paint by numbers instructions to make a cd boot for Xubuntu, anyone point me in the right directions?
<xubuntu757> I have w8 os and I don't like it so much.  I want to try Xubuntu from the cd before I wipe out the w8 os...
<TDO|Aquina> hy
<TDO|Aquina> I have a question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Quantal/MultipleMonitors
<TDO|Aquina> Specification for Multi-Monitor Use-cases in Xubuntu: Boot Process
<TDO|Aquina> Quote: "Since this scenario is impossible to detect but a user-choice it could be made an option."
<TDO|Aquina> Exacltly both screen show displaced boot screen when the notebook is in the docking station.
<TDO|Aquina> Is there a way to force to show the bootscreen on the primaty display only?
<TDO|Aquina> Is there a way to disable the second screen until i activate it within the Xfce display settings explicitly?
<scrak> salve a tutti
<Unit193> !it | scrak
<ubottu> scrak: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu243> bonsoir
<xubuntu243> Est-ce le bon edroit pour trouver l'âme soeur ?
<xubuntu243> gry me plz
<xubuntu243> wanna feel your heavy tool
<xubuntu243> make me feel like tool
<xubuntu243> in da swimming pool
#xubuntu 2013-04-28
<Unit193> xubuntu243: Please keep this family friendly, and English.  There's a support channel in French if you need.
<Guest57820> hello
<lderan> hello Guest57820
<Guest57820> is there a suggested resource website for xubuntu that you all like so i dont have to bother you with dumb questions?
<heoyea> yea google
<lderan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community might be a place to have a look around
<lderan> if you can't find what you're after on there then feel free to ask on here :)
<Guest57820> >google
<Unit193> http://docs.xubuntu.org/ too?
<Guest57820> i lold
<Guest57820> what programs do you guys like for html, css, and javascript?
<ruien> vim? :/
<Guest57820> yeah i downloaded that
<Guest57820> i heard it was only for your /g/ick though
<ruien> "/g/ick" ?
<Guest57820> techno-dick
<Guest57820> like e-peen
<ruien> no, vim is probably the best raw text editor that exists. You can't rely on always having a GUI environment available, and you'll appreciate having one thing that works everywhere.
<ruien> another option under Xfce is to install Geany; it's a good editor too. Less functional but still good.
<anonymous_> does anybody eklse have problems with skype?
<ruien> Just as a data point, I'm still on 12.04, but skype is running flawlessly here.
<anonymous_> ah
<anonymous_> im on 13.04
<anonymous_> and i need to type this stuff in the terminal to make it ork
<anonymous_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<anonymous_> is there some work around for this you might know about?
<anonymous_> i just installed gnu/linux today
<ruien> hmm, "type this in the terminal" -- create a wrapper bash script
<ruien> for example http://dpaste.com/1076150/
<ruien> and use that to launch skype when you run it
<anonymous_> how?
<ruien> well, it's just a text file, but in linux you can run a text file like a program
<ruien> so set it to be executable (run `chmod 755` on it)
<anonymous_> it gave me a linux programmers manual
<ruien> then you can just run it (for example, as "./my_skype_starter_script" or by double-clicking on it from inside Xfce)
<ruien> erm, what is "it"?
<carrera> Greetings All!  :)
<ruien> hello
<carrera> hope everyone is having a good weekend so far
<anonymous_> >no command run found
<ruien> sorry man, but you're going to need to ask better questions to get help
<carrera> I would like to install 13.04 from USB
<ruien> okay, are you upgrading an existing system, or wiping the system and installing it fresh?
<carrera> Do I have to use the UUI?
<carrera> currently I'm running ubuntu 12.04
<carrera> I think it's better to wipe it out
<carrera> but I would like to keep my partitions
<ruien> I'm not sure what you mean by "UUI", but if you're okay with wiping out your system, then that's the easiest way to do it
<carrera> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ruien> first, create your bootable USB disk. I like to use the "unetbootin" program for this, and you can "apt-get install unetbootin" if you don't have it.
<carrera> seems like it only runs on windows
<carrera> great, thanks ruien !  :)
<carrera> that's what I was looking for
<carrera> ruien, would u just upgrade or wipe out the system?
<carrera> I've never upgraded before
<ruien> Certainly. That will create your USB startup disk, and then you boot from that, and you can choose "custom partition format" and manually edit your partitions
<ruien> i'm on 12.04 too, and i'm currently wondering the same thing myself ;) I think it's best to wipe out the system personally, i just have a lot of production stuff.
<carrera> :)
<ruien> i was going to wait for 14.04 but 13.04 is really compelling -- the ubuntu and xubuntu teams did a great job it seems. It feels smoother and faster, without being annoying
<carrera> same dilemma!
<carrera> cool
<carrera> are u running ubuntu 12.04 or xubuntu?
<ruien> xubuntu 12.04
<carrera> ok
<ruien> one thing I did notice though -- when you boot from the USB, it does give you the option to upgrade to 13.04 right from the installer.
<carrera> would the dreaded unity stay around if I upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to Xubuntu 13.04?
<ruien> no, xubuntu is just Xfce. But i'm not sure that the installer will let you upgrade directly in such a case
<ruien> it might; i've never tried it.
<carrera> ok
<ruien> another thing, by the way
<ruien> you can always do partition management manually too. Just boot to the USB, but don't install xubuntu yet. Instead, open a terminal as root and run "gparted" to open the partition editor.
<carrera> I know Xubuntu only comes with the Xfce DE. That's why I'm switching to it
<ruien> indeed
<ruien> curiously though, my wife loves unity and didn't like Xfce :(. Go figure
<Dr^Fets> you can install any de , it's all in the sources
<Dr^Fets> by default it installs xfce of course
<carrera> I never liked Unity to begin with but, then, I found out zeitgeist records my every move in sqLite
<carrera> I even tried to installed Ubuntu 12.04 Server + Gnome in order to do without Unity
<ruien> haha
<carrera> little did I know that I had install Unity to be able to boot into X
<carrera> I really liked Gnome2
<carrera> and I thought Gnome Fallback was Gnome 2
<ruien> if you do like gnome, there's now an ubuntu gnome project, and gnome 3 now has a classic mode interface, though i haven't tried it personally. This is different than the old "fallback mode".
<carrera> again, little did I know it was Gnome 3 trying to look like Gnome 2
<carrera> ruien, thank u sir, I didn't know that
<ruien> it's relatively new
<carrera> I did a bit of research and I thought the best way for me was to install Xubuntu and then install MATE
<carrera> that way I don't inherit the Gnome 3 bloat
<ruien> that should work. But you might end up liking Xfce - try it a bit.
<carrera> I have pretty decent hardware, it just that I don't like bloat
<ruien> the first thing I do of course is to rearrange the DE how i like it, removing the pop-up-menu in the bottom, etc. And yes, i'm the same -- good hardware, on a desktop, but i despise bloat too.
<carrera> ruien, I agree with u sir. from 99 to 05, I worked on Sun Spark workstations running fvwm or xvwm
<ruien> haha, no kidding
<ruien> i was on linux at intel but we also used fvwm there too
<carrera> yup!  :)
<carrera> ruien, let's chat on offtopic before we p... people off
<ruien> righto
<aiena> I can send bluetooth data from my phone to xubuntu but I cant send data from xubuntu to my phone via bluetooth any solution for it ?
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I fix the audio issue?  I have also disabled screen blanking, so I don't think that is involved.
<aiena> hmm
<aiena> audioo no longer works but the system remains on ?
<swan1> yes
<swan1> aplay fails to send sound via hdmi
<swan1> aiena, sorry, should have used your name for formatting :)
<aiena> which version
<aiena> the thing is mythbuntu is different from xubuntu !! Havent run it live myself
<aiena> but will try to help
<aiena> swan1: give me a little time to investigate
<swan1> aiena, from what i can tell, mythbuntu is ubuntu + xfce + mythtv + a few other things ???
 * aiena nods
<aiena> it seems like it
<aiena> from the looks of it !! I'll just dig in a bit give me some time :)
<aiena> which mythtv version are you using
<aiena> 0.26 ?
<swan1> so, this seemed like a fair place to ask :), any help is very welcome
<swan1> yes
<swan1> though i'm not sure that mythtv is implicated
<aiena> hmm it seems like a bug in the interaction of mythtv with pulseaudio which is default in xubuntu
<aiena> maybe try another sound manager
<swan1> aiena, i'm using ati/amd  proprietary drivers.
<aiena> one sec
<aiena> maybe its the other bug
<aiena> not mythtv related
<aiena> you can try
<aiena> if it works it works otherwise just remove it
<aiena> swan1: I am guessing your ATI cards audio manager is managing the audio through your HDMI port
<aiena> swan1: can you type aplay -l and pastebin the output
<swan1> ok....
<swan1> aiena: http://pastebin.com/va3q53C6
<swan1> fyi, audio is not working right now
 * aiena is looking
<aiena> I think I may know your problem but I'll try ro tackle it from multiple angles
<aiena> maybe GRUB needs to be altered too
<aiena> lets see
<swan1> ok
<aiena> we can first try setting the ATI cards HD Audia device as default and see if that solves the problem
<aiena> but in your case  I can know only after one hour
<aiena> so thats a long time.
<aiena> SO will prepare a text document and tell you what are the alternatives
<aiena> and with a gulp of hope
<aiena> either or both together should work
<swan1> ok
<aiena> swan1: do you have laefpad as your text editor
<aiena> what is your preferred text editor
<swan1> no, i'm using gedit
<aiena> ok
<swan1> vi? vim?
<aiena> swan1: for the shorter solution
<swan1> :)
<swan1> <- old scool
<swan1> school even
<aiena> just see of radeon.audio=1 (inside the quotes next to "quiet splash") is there in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub.
<aiena> if it is not there then add it
<aiena> next to "quiet splash"
<swan1> i doubt it, just read a ref to that arg
<aiena> then run sudo update-grub
<aiena> another good option
<swan1> ok, sec, it's on the system in another room
<aiena> would be to wait untill later when the more experienced linux nerds like GridCube pop in on xubuntu
<aiena> *#xubuntu
<aiena> swan1: I have a better idea
<aiena> just join #ubuntu-mythtv those guys will be in a better position to help in your case :)
<aiena> i.e. if my fix does not work.
<swan1> aiena that was not in grub, i've added it. as to #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu and #xfce I've tried for days to get someone to respond.  all i get is "try a different group"
<aiena> sigh
<aiena> those guys are lol
<aiena> It happens on irc in certain channels
<aiena> cant do anything about it
<aiena> If this doesnt solve your problem you can hop back on in about 6 hours
<aiena> and catch hold of Gridcube and the others
<swan1> well, it's not an easy one to debug unless you;ve seen it
<aiena> they will be in a much better position probably
<aiena> Yes
<aiena> the biggest issue
<aiena> is that i dont use any ati cards
<aiena> only nvidia cards
<aiena> because they are better for CG
<aiena> my hobby
<swan1> i prefer nvidea too, but this was in the mini-computer box
<swan1> at least they didn't tell me to defrag my hard drive :(
<aiena> :)
<aiena> kk
<aiena> have to reboot !!
<aiena> Got to hate gparted sometimes hehe
<swan1> aiena, that did not work.  some docs related this issue to the monitor being turned off.  After rebooting, I checked that audio worked, then turned the monitor off & on and audio was gone
<swan1> http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<swan1> mind you i only have the 1 hdmi monitor
<aiena> ah monitor off and on
<aiena> try disconnecting and reconnecting the hdmi port
<aiena> also
<aiena> I think this may not be related to anything
<aiena> does your computer go to slepp too ?
<aiena> *sleep
<aiena> or is it just swtiching off and on your monitor that causes it
<swan1> that link doesn't help much as i don't have a sound settings dialog
<aiena> well then remove it and again run
<swan1> no
<aiena> sudo update-grub
<aiena> audio was working before that too
<aiena> so that line is not needed
<aiena> tbh
<swan1> turning the monitor off & on breaks the audio
<aiena> ok
<aiena> then mythtv and xubuntu may not be at fault at all
<aiena> it may just be H/W
<aiena> lol
<swan1> hw and/or drivers
<aiena> but does the video come back after you turn on your monitor
<swan1> no
<aiena> ok great
<swan1> audio works ....power cycle the monitor (TV) ...audio never works again until a reboot
<aiena> the inof you gave is illuminating
<aiena> wait but video works ?
<aiena> after power cycling the monitor
<swan1> yes, video works
 * aiena scratches chin
<aiena> swan1: try disconnecting the hdmi cable from your pc
<aiena> then turning on your monitor first
<aiena> and reconnecting the cable and see
<swan1> looks like this is intentional in 12.04 as per the above link
<aiena> you could try 13.0.4
<aiena> its out and has lots of fixes
<aiena> i am using 12.0.4 because of LTS
<aiena> probably the same reason you are using it
<swan1> but mythbuntu 13.04 isn't
<aiena> I am testing 13.0.4 soon to see if my graphic tablets work on linux
<aiena> swan1: it probably isnt
<aiena> hmm can you try a live distro of xubuntu
<aiena> and run video playback switch off and on your monitor
<aiena> and see if the same issue
<aiena> happens
<aiena> then we can narrow down possible reasons for faillure
<swan1> more of a pain as i'd have to add and configure all the mysql & myth stuff
<aiena> no
<aiena> just run a plain video file
<aiena> .mp4 or anything
<aiena> with vlc
<swan1> oh, just to test
<aiena> or something
<aiena> and see if the monitor does not play sound on the live distro
<aiena> after a monitor power cycle
<aiena> and use 112.0.4 LTS
<aiena> as a control variable
<aiena> for the test
<aiena> *12.0.4 xubuntu
<swan1> isn't 13.04 going to be lts too?
<aiena> no
<aiena> its a dev release
<aiena> stable but only 9 month support
<aiena> before intermediate releases had 18 month support
<aiena> but recently they shifted over to shorter 9 month support cycles
<swan1> oh, i though the .04's were LTS
<aiena> the next LTS will be 14.0.4
<aiena> not necessarily
<swan1> urf
<aiena> 9 month release cycles are awful compared to the earlier 18 month cycle
<aiena> *9 month support
<aiena> sorry
<aiena> not release cycles - bah
<aiena> also now the new ubuntu's wont fit on CD's anymore
<aiena> so its either a DVD or a bootable USB
<aiena> though bootable USB is the best for most cases
<aiena> because of the format option.
<swan1> i use usb anyway, boots and installs much faster
<aiena> yes :)
<aiena> I prefer the guale terminal over the standard terminal though
<aiena> its so handy
<aiena> *guake
<aiena> anyways try with 12.0.4 and see
<aiena> if not wait for 13.-.4 mythbuntu probably the bugs will be fixed then
<aiena> alternatively
<aiena> see of there is a ppa or something with latest versions of software
<aiena> 12.0.4 comes with pretty outdated packages forcing me to update software seperately
<aiena> e.g. kvirc 4.2 was launched a year ago
<aiena> but xubuntu still has 4.1.1 which is buggy
<aiena> lol
 * aiena lmao
<swan1> heh
<swan1> well, you've given me a couple of options to try.  i'll work on those in the coming days
<swan1> thanks muchly.  Night
<swan1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1001842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001842 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "No Audio from HDMI After Switching Monitor Off / On" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu262> anyone here?
<aiena> hi
<swan1> aiena, updated the drivers to post release and the audio is working after tv power cycle, so that may have fixed it.
<aiena> great
<aiena> so my suggestion to update worked
<aiena> hooray
<aiena> Glad its solved
<aiena> sorry I couldnt be more resourceful :P
<swan1> i'm going to leave the change to grub
<aiena> well it wont hurt
<aiena> removing or keeping it
<aiena> so might as well keep it :)
<swan1> night
<aiena> night
<swan1> thnx again
<aiena> your welcome
<carrera> ruien, unetbootin is stock at 50% on file 208 of 408
<ruien> hmm, that's strange. what is your usb drive formatted as, and how big is it?
<carrera> going now
<carrera> fast too
<carrera> done
<ruien> ok, good
<baizon> well, i don't recommend netbootin. Had many problems with it, linuxliveusb did it for me
<carrera> donno what it was formatted with but it's 3.7 GB
<carrera> my sister gave it to me, it's a cheap promo for her Day Care Centre
<ruien> i've never tried linuxliveusb - thanks baizon, if I ever have trouble in the future, i'll look into it. However, unetbootin has always worked for me.
<ruien> i prefer USB drives <= 4GB for this, just to avoid possible hardware issues
<carrera> smaller or larget than 4 GB?
<ruien> less than or equal to 4GB
<carrera> great, I've a 3.7 GB
<carrera> UNetbootin is asking me to Reboot Now
<ruien> right, just close it and use it to boot whichever machine you're workin on
<carrera> but before I do that, can I tell u a little about my hardware and what I think I might have problem with
<ruien> what issue were you seeing again, specifically?
<carrera> I've a Toshiba Qosmio X500, 18.4" display, nVidia M360, 2 x 480 GB SanDisk SSD
<carrera> 1. I've RAID 0 and in the past I had to use the alternate ed
<ruien> hm, yeah, how's the RAID card support - do you need vendor-specific drivers for it
<carrera> 2. The Nouveau driver never works so I have to get the nVidia-current drivers from the cmd line
<ruien> not anymore, now you can "apt-get install nvidia-experimental-310"
<carrera> 3. I only have wireless access, so does the installer have to recognize my wireless card to complete the install
<ruien> (waiting for you to say 'done')
<carrera> I don't think so, Ubuntu 12.04 server just saw them and gave me an option to config RAID
<carrera> sorry, done!
<carrera> I might have one more concern but I'll ask if I remember
<ruien> okay, unfortunately i can't help much with raid, you will need to ask someone else. I have only set up raid under CentOS before.
<carrera> okay, thanks anyway
<ruien> however, if you don't need a vendor-specific driver, that's a good start
<carrera> as for q 2, I'm actually running nvidia-experimental-310 right now
<ruien> for 2.) I think the "nvidia-experimental-310" package should work for you.
<ruien> yes, you didn't need to do anything special for that, right?
<ruien> it's in the repos
<carrera> I went for instead of nvidia-current-290 cause it was newer
<carrera> no, I didn't
<ruien> okay, and for 3.) you don't need internet access at all to install xubuntu. Actually, i normally purposely disconnect from the internet, so it doesn't try to do updates while installing.
<ruien> Then, i update everything after it's installed.
<carrera> I get a screen similar to this http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_detail/ecran_pixelise.jpg?id=toshiba_qosmio_x500
<carrera> then I had to reboot into cmd line and install the nvidia driver
<ruien> hm, i've never seen anything like that
<carrera> Good idea for 3. Thanks ruien!
<carrera> I get it every time
<carrera> there is a better pic on the net but I couldn't find it
<ruien> maybe different cards. I have a GeForce GTX 460
<ruien> and never had an issue
<carrera> I think mine is an M360
<carrera> ruien, please take a look at this page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727944
<ruien> sure
<ruien> carrera: wow, that's no fun. Okay, i've read the page, and you anticipate you'll get that same problem with xubuntu 13.04, yes? If so, you just cancel the installation?
<carrera> ok
<carrera> that's what I had to do every time since I got this laptop I think
<carrera> actually, I don't I had a problem in the beginning
<carrera> I think it started when they went with the Nouveau drivers
<carrera> going to give it a try now
<carrera> wish me luck!
<ruien> good luck man.
<carrera> all that planning for nothing
<ruien> :( ?
<carrera> there was no option for USB in my BIOS but when I rebooted with the usb flash and hit F12 to enter the boot menu, there was a new option for USB at the bottom
<carrera> so that's good news
<ruien> hm, okay, so you were able to boot from the USB then
<carrera> but I got that stupid messed up screen twice on Try Xubuntu without install
<carrera> and also when I just went for Install Xubuntu
<carrera> I checked the integrity of the package and that was fine
<carrera> basically, I wouldn't even be able to install
<carrera> this is stupid
<carrera> why did the get rid of the alternate edition
<carrera> at least, previously I could use the alternate edition to install and then apt-get the nvidia-current package
<carrera> now, there's nothing I can do, cause the only option is a full graphics installation
<ruien> hm, you mean ubuntu itself doesn't have the alternate?
<ruien> usually in this case you would install ubuntu, then "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" or something
<carrera> I thought they would have, but it looks like they got rid of it too
<ruien> oh, i didn't know that, i thought ubuntu always had the alternate (and of course sideline distributions like xubuntu wouldn't). That's weird
<carrera> a few days ago I asked about the xubuntu alternate edtions here and someone told me now the desktop detects RAID
<ruien> hm, that's cool, i wonder why your video card has such issues
<carrera> but I'm not sure if I asked about the Nouveau driver problem
<ruien> right, what you need is to use a real driver right from the start, because when it tries to use the opensource drivers, it blows up
<carrera> and I figured xubuntu had decided to do without the alternate
<carrera> at the time I thought it was a good idea to have less versions
<ruien> i agree with it for everything but just the mainline ubuntu alternate, i did think that one was useful
<carrera> plus, I thought Ubuntu would keep the alternate ed
<ruien> yes, that.
<ruien> i am not sure what to tell you now, because i'm not sure how to force the installer to use a proprietary driver or to install via the command-line/ncurses
<carrera> but when I checked on April 25th, there wasn't a 13.04 alternate in either repo
<knome> xubuntu doesn't have alternate images after 12.04
<carrera> knome, that's right
<carrera> but it looks like ubuntu doesn't either!  :(
<knome> there's always the minimal iso, and lubuntu has alternates
<knome> true, they dropped them as well
<carrera> there u go
<carrera> I was about to check again
<carrera> how do u know lubuntu keeps the alternate?
<knome> i talked with the lubuntu developers
<carrera> cool
<carrera> are u a xubuntu dev?
<knome> i'm the xubuntu project lead
<carrera> wow...
<baizon> carrera: hes the boss!
<carrera> Hello sir!
<knome> hello :)
<carrera> damn
<ruien> I was not aware of that either. Great to meet you, long-time xubuntu user myself.
<carrera> hope I haven't been a pain during the short time I've been coming here
<knome> nope
<knome> ruien, hello you too :)
<carrera> Mr. knome, thanks for all your hard work
<knome> no problem - it's not only me who's working it!
<carrera> I especially liked the blue desktop
<carrera> well, until it crashes
<knome> heh
<carrera> Mr. Knome, sorry, I meant you and the team!
<Noskcaj> knome, just agree and enjoy being a God for a while
<Noskcaj> :)
<knome> Noskcaj, nah, that's not how you run foss projects :P
<Noskcaj> true, but wouldn't it be fun?
<knome> not for me, but maybe somebody could enjoy that
<carrera> Free and Open Source S???
<Noskcaj> software
<carrera> Mr. Noskcaj, thanks!  :)
<Noskcaj> carrera, you don't need to call us Mr.
<carrera> I'm gonna treat everyone here with utmost respect now
<carrera> u never know who u run into here!  ;)
<carrera> everyone is so humble
<Noskcaj> carrera, if you want to help with the developement let us know
<carrera> Noskcaj, thank u for your confidence sir but, trust me, u don't want me! :))
<Noskcaj> we do, anything you can do is useful
<carrera> Noskcaj, really? but I'm not very good
<carrera> Noskcaj, I would love to help
<knome> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<knome> hmm...
<knome> that's outdated!
<Noskcaj> knome, do you have a link to that magazine article for joining the team, that could work better
<carrera> Mr. Noskcaj, are u one of the devs too?
<knome> !contribute
<ubottu> contribute is "<reply> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<Noskcaj> carrera, a tester, i've only contributed code for testdrive
<knome> !contribute
<knome> ubottu, ding
<ubottu> dong
<knome> !contibute
<knome> meh
<carrera> is testdrive a test suite?
<knome> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<knome> better.
<Noskcaj> carrera, testdrive is a program we made to make testing ubuntu easier
<carrera> cool
<knome> Noskcaj, it essentially has the same information except it doesn't dig to details
<Noskcaj> ok
<carrera> who is updating ubottu?
<knome> i did
<carrera> Mr. knome,  may I suggest "To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see "
<carrera> a comma and please
<Noskcaj> carrera, you are the most overly polite person i've ever met ;)
<knome> done.
<carrera> Thank you Mr. Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> carrera, :) the link you want is http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<Noskcaj> oops, hadn't seen knome had it working
<knome> carrera, no need to keep up that level of formality, unless you really really insist ;)
<carrera> years ago a very nice man I went to college with said that I'm a gent and gents are hard to find
<Noskcaj> knome, can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Leaders
<Noskcaj> also, still missing a documentation lead?
<Noskcaj> there's not even a reference to elfy on it
<knome> yes and no. with the current situation, i don't know if we need one. if we do, i have ideas for that (people who have been much help)
<knome> Noskcaj, let's continue in #xubuntu-devel
<knome> carrera, ^ feel free to join if you want to help out
<Noskcaj> ok
<carrera> Noskcaj, great,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Leaders answers my next question
<carrera> I was gonna ask who else here is on the team
<knome> carrera, that's the whole team: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team
<aiena> knome: how do you exit vi ?
<knome> carrera, it's lacking a few though at the moment
<knome> carrera, or this to be more exact: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/+members#active
<carrera> aiena, shift zz
<carrera> aiena, shift + :, then q
<aiena> thanks
<aiena> carrera:
<carrera> sorry, I should have said shift zz saves changes but shift : q doesn't
<aiena> ok
<carrera> aiena, shift : wq saves changes too
<aiena> well vi is greek to me !!
<aiena> sometimes it pops up in terminal when I dont want it to :P
<carrera> really?
<carrera> how?
<aiena> e.g. if checkinstall fails because by mistake I left synaptics open
<carrera> oh, ok
<carrera> well, please feel free to ask and I'll try to help as much as I can
<aiena> thanks !! carrera
<carrera> Mr. knome, what is ^ used for?
<knome> carrera, to simply point to the previous message :)
<carrera> I didn't see it when I used to come to IRC about 6 years ago
<carrera> at the very location or just in general
<TheSheep> it's just an arrow up
<TheSheep> treat it as ↑
<carrera> TheSheep, thank u sir!
<carrera> TheSheep, have I seen u on ubuntu before?
<carrera> err, #ubuntu
<aiena> carrera: using sir on irc is a bit odd. Its an unusual feeling.
<carrera> aiena, IRC is odd!  ;)
<aiena> Well in a "world of strangers in a strange world" evberyone is equal in general. So Its odd.
<carrera> honestly, I was the last person to join the my teams local IRC around 01 or 02
<carrera> I thought we all sat next to each other and so why not just talk
<carrera> but then I fell in love with it
<carrera> aiena, are u one of the devs too?
<knome> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aiena> no I am a new user having fun with xubuntu I dev on other projects but not in terms of code
<aiena> I am a CG hobbyist. SO make game models and the like. But only for OS atm.
<carrera> Mr. knome, thanks for the reminder
<aiena> carrera: mind moving to offtopic ?
<carrera> aiena, I'm there already
<carrera> oh, sorry, I forgot I rebooted
<aiena> nope you arent
<aiena> ok now you are ;)
<carrera> aiena, I already said, "sorry, I forgot I rebooted"
<aiena> oopsy - sorry carrera didnt read it (:
<carrera> aiena, np
<Bacon> sup,why can't I chagne screen resolution to lower after I installed nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Bacon> is there any workaround?
<knome> Bacon, use the nvidia-settings-manager to do tha
<knome> *that
<Bacon> umm,where can I find that?
<knome> Bacon, it should be installed with the drivers, if not, see the package nvidia-settings-YOURVERSION
<knome> Bacon, then press alt+f2 and run 'nvidia-settings'
<Bacon> I only got nvidia x server settings,and it won't let me change resolution there either
<knome> Bacon, in the "X Server Display Configuration" tab, there's an option to change the resolution
<Bacon> yeah,to auto and my max resolution
<knome> right
<knome> what happens if you press "detect displays" ?
<Bacon> but I need to enable to change to lower resoltutions because I have poor performance in some games on max resolution
<Bacon> nothing
<Bacon> I had the same problem in Mint
<knome> do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Bacon> yeah
<Bacon> I got it opened
<knome> if not else, you should be able to add modes/resolutions there
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<knome> Bacon, the last link should give you ideas how to get started
<Bacon> yeah,thanks for the help
<Bacon> I guess I should have googled more,sorry for the inconvinience
<knome> no problem
<knome> once you add the modelines, the resolutions should appear in nvidia-settings too, btw
<knome> (so you don't need to use xrandr... unless you want to)
<TheSheep> nvidia supports xrandr now?
<TheSheep> that's great
<knome> at least it works for me if the modes are correctly set
<knome> (and yes, i've been using nvidia for ages)
<carrera> is there a xubuntu server?
<carrera> if there was, I could install it, then install the proprietary nvidia drivers and then install Xfce
<bazhang> server has no X by default
<lderan> you can setup xfce on it
<lderan> if you're looking for a way to manage the server then webmin maybe worth looking at
<bazhang> well not webmin, zenytal
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu ebox for more info
<lderan> ah okay
<knome> bazhang, weird that the webmin factoid doesn't have any pointers...
<bazhang> knome, iirc it used to, that is odd indeed
<JennyBlueBird> Hi guys, I got an issue with xlock failing with a "Bad Match" error message
<JennyBlueBird> and just as I ask for help I realise I need the xlockmore-gl package , nvm :)
<nyuszika7h> hi, is there any way I can tell xfce4-terminal to strip trailing spaces?
<rusman> how can i change my xfce4-terminal cursor from block size to underline?
<TheSheep> I don't think you can
<rusman> TheSheep why?
<TheSheep> no reason
<cfhowlett> rusman, because there's no indication in preferences that you can .
<TheSheep> nyuszika7h: I don't understand, strip white spaces from what?
<cfhowlett> rusman, not that you can select 3 different terminal emulators in Settings>Preferred Applications
<rusman> cfhowlett oh cool thanks
<elfy> rusman: yes you can
<elfy> or should be able to - http://ifacethoughts.net/2009/09/28/cursor-shape-in-xfce-terminal/
<rusman> elfy it does not work
<rusman> elfy it does not work until i selected xfce4 terminal in Settings>Preferred Applications
<elfy> so it doesn't - might have been helpful to say you'd tried it :)
<rusman> like cfhowlett say
<elfy> cool
<TheSheep> works for me
<TheSheep> elfy: thank you, that's pretty cool!
<matt_symes> added !!. I'll just edit my conf  file
<elfy> hi matt_symes
<elfy> matt_symes: but #xubuntu-devel is where the dev talk is
<matt_symes> adding that one as well :)
<nyuszika7h> TheSheep: from the end of the copied text
<TheSheep> nyuszika7h: you mean when selecting text?
<nyuszika7h> yes
<TheSheep> no idea :(
<sirfraz> hi everyone, has anyone managed to get xubuntu running on a macbook air?
<cfhowlett> sirfraz, why not install ubuntu then add the xfce4 desktop environment?
<sirfraz> thats what I was thinking because ubuntu has the amd64+mac iso, I was just hoping to avoid having unity+gnome bloat. Loks like that will be the way to go though, thanks :)
<sirfraz> *Looks
<baizon> sirfraz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<cfhowlett> sirfraz, also see lubuntu
<sirfraz> thanks guys
<holstein> !minimal | sirfraz
<ubottu> sirfraz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bool> so where has my sound settings dialog gone after upgrading to 13.04 ?
<sirfraz> holstein/ubottu: thanks guys, that looks perfect
<holstein> bool: i would just install/try pavucontrol
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<bool> not working
<bool> tried to reinstall
<holstein> bool: pavucontrol is not working?
<bool> no
<holstein> tried to reinstall what?
<bool> pavucontrol
<bool> i'll try to reboot just in case
<pbl_> Im having some problems with the flashplayer. It is impossible watching videos on youtube. I installed a fresh copy of xubuntu today, maby 30 minutes ago. Is there something wrong with the new plugin?
<MrHotsauce> have you tried a different browser pbl_ ?
<TheSheep> !flash | pbl_
<ubottu> pbl_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pbl_> MrHotsauce, I have not.. Wich one do you recomend? I am currently using firefox, and i would like to make it work there.
<MrHotsauce> i do believe google chrome has a built in flash player i know mine works currently
<MrHotsauce> not chromuim mind you
<MrHotsauce> chromium*
<pbl_> MrHotsauce, i will give it a try, but i am using an old computer. do you recon i would be better off buying a new one?
<pbl_> MrHotsauce, im using this computer because the other one i had, broke down. i think it is maby 5 or 6 years old
<MrHotsauce> my computer is pretty old its handles chrome fine
<pbl_> what is the name of xubuntus filemanager?
<pbl_> for running it in terminal?
<cfhowlett> pbl_, thunar is the default
<cfhowlett> pbl_, but nautilus is the alternate
<nantou> how do I split cue files?
<cfhowlett> nantou, cue?
<pbl_> MrHotsauce, i have tried installing chromium now.. it does not work there either..
<pbl_> MrHotsauce, is it possible that my computer is too old for the new ubuntu systems?
<pbl_> MrHotsauce, i read somewhere that not all old hardware are supported by the new linux versions..
<nantou> how do I convert cue to mp3?
<drc> nantou: maybe http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/10/splitting-cueape-files.html will help ?
<drc> If that one isn't what you want, google gives 23 million hits on "cue to mp3"
<aiena> knome: are you available ?
<aiena> o/ knome
<nicklasbo> Hi All. I've been running Xubuntu 13.04 Thursday, but today xfce4-session keeps crashing and returning me to the login screen. I can see others with xfce4-session bugs. Is the only solution to downgrade?
<nicklasbo> *since Thursday..
<ruien> not necessarily. I've seen that once under xfce 4.8 which was solved by reverting all of my xfce settings to default (after backing them up)
<ruien> if you create a new user and log in as them, does it still crash?
<nicklasbo> Good question, I will try it out :). BRB
<dBLOOD> Hi people!
<dBLOOD> Anyone familiar with weidu?
<xubuntu795> :)
<xubuntu795> i'm installing 13.04 right now
<lderan> woo
<nyuszika7h> sorry for cross-post, but still haven't got an answer... could someone please help me? my colors work fine in uxterm but not in uxrvt. screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/hyBn25l.png - Xresources: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612728/
<nicklasbo> ruien: Thanks for your tip earlier about resetting xfce settings. Xubuntu ran stable with another user. Is there a specific way to reset xfce settings, as the suggestions for Mint I have found on Google doesn't seem to be applicable.
<ruien> well, all of the settings are in ~/.config
<ruien> you sort of back that up and blow it away
<nicklasbo> Ah ok, but jsut ~/.config/xfce4 right?
<ruien> right
<nicklasbo> Great, thanks again :)
<ruien> good luck, and good night!
<ball> hello nicklas
<nicklas> Hi
<nicklas> My systems kept crashing even after deleting all xfce settings, but runs fine under another user..
<llldino> Hey guys, anyone else having issues suspending to rram?
<llldino> ram*
<xubuntu728> Hey guys, anyone having issues suspending to ram?
<TheSheep> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ball> !wombat
 * ball shrugs
<well_laid_lawn> !bot | ball
<ubottu> ball: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<alexandros_c> I am running xubuntu on a dell inspiron 9400 and xorg is taking up more than 70% of cpu cycles, can anyone help me figure out what is wrong?
<beefsalad> greetings, just installed xubuntu and ssh'ed to my VPS where I irc from.  It seems the terminal is overriding my irssi settings somehow
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  does X use that much when you first start up?
<alexandros_c> yes, but it was always that way, the laptop is unsable now
<xubuntu535> hello there , I just installed Xubuntu 12.10 from a CD,  1 boot  after installation it asked me do u want to upgrade to 13.10 , i said remind me later , because i wanted to upgrade before i go to sleep, now that I am ready to to upgrade .. i cant find option to upgrade... i went to settings -> software sources -> Update TAB and selected "Notify me about any version of Ubuntu (not just LTS)"
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  have you made some changes the xorg setup i.e. made a xorg.conf?
<alexandros_c> no
<xubuntu728> 535 > Do sudo apt-get upgrade I believe
<alexandros_c> have not touched it at all
<beefsalad> xubuntu728: wouldin't it be dist-upgrade?
<xubuntu728> Probably, what would be the point of upgrade then?
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  have you installed the nvidia driver ?
<beefsalad> to upgrade packages in the current release
<beefsalad> dist-upgrade is for moving to the next release...
<xubuntu728> That's update, isn't it?
<beefsalad> that updates the package list
<alexandros_c> well_laid_lawn: it is the ATI version
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<xubuntu728> Oh well, I guess you learn something new every day
<alexandros_c> x1400 mobile
<xubuntu728> While i've got a bucnch of you here, is anyone having issues suspending to ram or is it just me?
<beefsalad> heh, my netbook didn't even try to suspend
<xubuntu728> What do you mean?
<xubuntu728> Dead command?
<xubuntu535> So do i have to say following on terminal " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<xubuntu728> Sure, try that
<xubuntu728> If it doesn't work, it'll tell you
<xubuntu728> Maybe try "sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade" if it doesn't work
<beefsalad> dist-upgrade isn't a command
<beefsalad> it's a feature of apt-get, comes built in
<xubuntu535> I ran " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  and it told me it will install linux kernal 3.5.0-28 and some other packages and then perhaprs it tried doing it failed by saying "Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<beefsalad> kill update manager
<xubuntu728> Better yet I would do it gui-less
<xubuntu728> I had issues with xscreensaver and xlock running
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  the only clue on the net I can find is to disable DRI in xorg.conf. What driver are you using for the vid card?
<xubuntu535> killed update notifier
<alexandros_c> how do you find that out, well_laid_lawn?
<beefsalad> xubuntu728: lsof /var/cache/apt/archives should tell you whats locking
<xubuntu535> @beefsalad : I Dont find the option in UI thats the problem :(
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  I'd read the X log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  you can paste it
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu535> i tried "lsof /var/cache/apt/archives" now after killing update notifier it showed nothing :)
<xubuntu535> i guess i ma ready to go now ..
<beefsalad> should be, may need to be root to do the lsof
<xubuntu728> beefsalad: the list is blank
<xubuntu535> i ran "sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade" now
<xubuntu535> n got error saying "E: Unable to locate package dist-upgrade"
<beefsalad> dist-upgrade isn't a package
<beefsalad> just do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu728> Yeah don't do install dist-upgrade
<xubuntu728> Or was that for 535?
<beefsalad> was for 535
<xubuntu535> but 13.10 is released so if commadn was correct it should have go it , ok i will "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " now thanks
<bekks> xubuntu535: There is no such package.
<bekks> xubuntu535: "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bekks> xubuntu535: 13.10 is released yet.
<bekks> isnt.
<bekks> 13.04 is.
<beefsalad> may  have to update sources.list
<bekks> beefsalad: No need to do so manually.
<beefsalad> nice
<xubuntu535> i updated the source list from UI and said show me all releases.
<xubuntu535> sorry about 13.10 :)
<beefsalad> http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/
<bekks> xubuntu535: You dont have to touch the sources.list manually.
<xubuntu728> You can give up and make a live cd if you want, the cd gives you the option to upgrade without losing shit
<bekks> xubuntu728: Thats not true. A backup ensures you dont lose anything. A live cd doesnt do a backup automagically.
<xubuntu535> i tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but it again gave the same error "E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/" then i tried "lsof /var/cache/apt/archives" but it dint show any result
<bekks> xubuntu535: Then pastebin the output of the following command: sudo lsof | grep apt
<beefsalad> xubuntu535: anything in /var/lock?
<xubuntu535> 728 " i think thats better option than wasting time here n there ... thank you guys for your time
<xubuntu728> Do backup though!
<xubuntu728> I'm just assuming everyone does that reflexivley
<bekks> xubuntu728: In fact, most people dont :)
<xubuntu535> @beef : whoopsie
<xubuntu728> That's a shame
<alexandros_c> well_laid_lawn: is their a way to use paste.ubuntu.com from the commandline?
<xubuntu728> First time a hard drive fails i'm sure they will start
<xubuntu535> thx beef i will try from new DVD
<beefsalad> that works too
<bekks> xubuntu535: Thats more complicated then running the command I told you.
<beefsalad> :/ no advice for preventing the terminal from overriding remote terminal settings?
<beefsalad> my irssi screen session is all blue and depressing...I miss my reds and yellows
<elfy> alexandros_c: use pastebinit,  sudo lsof | grep apt |pastebinit
<xubuntu535> @bekks : thanks i tired that output was huge... letsdrop it u guys help some more needy people... my case ius not urgent ... i would do it from DVD
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  try installing pastebinit
<llldino> How long before I can repeat my problem without getting bitched at?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<llldino> I mean, no ones scrolling up through history
<bekks> well_laid_lawn: He cant install things at the moment, so he cant install pastebinit.
<bekks> !pastebin | xubuntu535
<ubottu> xubuntu535: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elfy> if it's xubuntu should be installed by default
<well_laid_lawn> why not? in a tty sudo apt-get install pastebinit ?
<bekks> well_laid_lawn: Because he gets: E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<well_laid_lawn> bekks:  ^
<bekks> well_laid_lawn: ^
<well_laid_lawn> bekks:  alexandros_c does?
<bekks> well_laid_lawn: xubuntu535 does.
<well_laid_lawn> bekks:  I was talking to alexandros_c ...
<bekks> well_laid_lawn: Which wasnt clear without mentioning his name ;)
<well_laid_lawn> dunno what the other dude is doing wasn't following
<llldino> Well anyways..
<bekks> xubuntu535: Did you create the pastebin yet?
<elfy> alexandros_c: try using the command I gave you, pastebinit should be installed in xubuntu
<llldino> Anyone else having trouble suspending to ram? The suspention works and when I try to re enable the processors fire up but my screen stays blank
<xubuntu535> @bekks : yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613411/
<bekks> xubuntu535: Close the software-center.
<bekks> xubuntu535: After that, you wont get that error.
<xubuntu535> @bekks : so what command should i try then ?
<llldino> I think 535 is still going to run into issues with xscreensaver and or xlock
<bekks> xubuntu535: Move your mouse and close the software center.
<alexandros_c> well_laid_lawn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613427/
<xubuntu535> yeah closed software cetner
<bekks> xubuntu535: Then try again now.
<xubuntu535> which one "sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade"   ???
<llldino> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> xubuntu535: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade didnt work as you told us. sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will work.
<xubuntu535> tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613436/
<bekks> xubuntu535: Then run sudo lsof | grep apt again and pastebin it.
<llldino> Maybe kill firefox and all other programs and try again
<bekks> llldino: Firefoyx is irrelevant for his problem.
<bekks> xubuntu535: Dont kill any programs.
<xubuntu535> i ran "sudo apt-get update" and it started downloading stuff... but all from quantal ....not what i want 13.04... ok i will do that
<bekks> xubuntu535: Dont do it.
<bekks> xubuntu535: sudo apt-get update will update to the latest packages for quantal.
<xubuntu535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613448/
<bekks> xubuntu535: After successfully updating, and after creating your backup, you can use do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 13.04
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  you're using the opensource radeon driver - might pay to try the proprietry one
<well_laid_lawn> !ati | alexandros_c
<ubottu> alexandros_c: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bekks> xubuntu535: Your software-center is running again. Close it entirely.
<xubuntu535> its a frashly formatted machine have not data .... i will try "do-release-upgrade"
<xubuntu535> oops software sources was runnign now software center closed that also
<bekks> xubuntu535: Now run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexandros_c> ok thanks will try it
<xubuntu535> tried ddo release upgrade dint work http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613460/
<xubuntu535> will try " sudo apt-get update" again
<xubuntu535> it worjed this time , but it still seems to be upgrading packages from quatal
<bekks> xubuntu535: Yes. Thats what I told you.
<flyingeagle> Hello everyone! I just installed Xubuntu, and it went quite smoothly. The only problem is, my interent connection isn't working right. I am connecting via a wifi usb stick, and the connection itself is there. I just can't visit any webpages, or actually connect to the internet itself. Any thoughts? Thanks.
<xubuntu535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613473/
<xubuntu535> i think i will restart my machien and come back later
<bekks> xubuntu535: Thats not windows.
<bekks> xubuntu535: run sudo lsof | grep apt again
<llldino> flyingeagle: do ifconfig and post output
<xubuntu535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613491/
<flyingeagle> llldino: Ok, I just did that. But since that PC is not connected to the net, how would I paste all that?
<llldino> Oh I see..shite
<llldino> Just post what connections you have
<beefsalad> http://superuser.com/questions/425964/xubuntu-terminal-overrides-shell-and-vi-color-schemes-how-to-deactivate
<beefsalad> shit like that is what makes ubuntu suck for people that are used to the old school
<llldino> Me for example: eth0 eth1 and lo
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<llldino> Sorry mr robot man
<beefsalad> sorry
<flyingeagle> llldino: Oh ok, sure: etho0, lo, wlan0
<llldino> Ok on wlan do you have an assigned ip address
<llldino> Should be the second line
<xubuntu535> thank you all who tried so hard...to help ... i really appriciate the enthusiasm ... I have to take leave now... as its 1 Am for me .. and I have to go to office tomorrow... i will come back tothis channel again if my problem is not solved... thansk a lot a guys...
<flyingeagle> llldino: Yep, it says: inet addr:192.168.2.20 Bcast: 192.168.2.255
<llldino> Ok, I assume the system you're connected on now is on the same network
<flyingeagle> I checked in my router's admin panel, and my pc is recognized as connected there too. I also restarted the modem and pc.
<llldino> Try restarting the system with ubuntu and leave the stick in
<flyingeagle> Ok, I will try again.
<flyingeagle> Thanks for your help. I had this same problem before xubuntu when I installed ubuntu (saw Unity, got scared and switched lol)
<llldino> Same here bro
<llldino> Unity sucks
<llldino> Imo
<flyingeagle> Ya, I don't like it
<flyingeagle> Alright, restarted but no luck
<flyingeagle> :(
<llldino> Have you installed the nonfree package from linux?
<llldino> I think that's irrelevent though, since you have an assigned ip
<llldino> Have you tried connecting via Ethernet? Does it work?
<flyingeagle> llldino: Hmm, ehthernet would be very hard to do because my computer is very far from the router and its a desktop so ill have to move wuite a bit of stuff ... is that my only choice
<llldino> So when you installed from the live cd there was no internet connection?
<flyingeagle> Correct
<llldino> This is probably your problem, your distro doesnt have any propietairy software on it
<llldino> I know that I installed last night without an internet connection and had the same problem
<llldino> You can either download the packages and transfer by usb or reinstall with an active internet connection
<llldino> I honestly believe the latter solution is far easier
<alexandros_c> well_laid_lawn: I am stuck with the open source driver as it appears that ati/amd does not support the x1400 anymore :(
<flyingeagle> llldino: Hmm, that makes sense. I will try to attempt the latter. Do you know how I would do it via USB?
<llldino> Nope :)
<flyingeagle> lol ok
<llldino> Well, download the package, transfer to usb, plug it in and run
<llldino> I forget what the package is called though
<llldino> It's like linux-nonfree-something
<TheSheep> !find nonfree
<ubottu> Found: texinfo-doc-nonfree, sweethome3d-furniture-nonfree, tuxtype-data, bsdgames-nonfree, celestia-common-nonfree, context-doc-nonfree, context-nonfree, dahdi-firmware-nonfree, flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nonfree&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<llldino> Its just so much easier to run with an internet rx
<llldino> Wow that bot is good
<xubuntu624> Is there any java plug in for firefox ? I dont finde icedtea anymore.
<llldino> openjdk
<well_laid_lawn> alexandros_c:  you can try adding   nomodeset   to the kernel line and see if that helps
<llldino> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-something
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<llldino> There ya go
<xubuntu624> I need a plugin like icedtea. the sudo thing is to complicated.
<llldino> sudo allows you to run a command as the root user, which is nessicairy to install packages
<holstein> xubuntu624: feel free and check that link i referenced.. should be several options..
<llldino> openjdk7 is code names icedtea
<llldino> named*
<Arpad2> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu624> I dont finde it.. where is the icedtea ? is it gone ?
<holstein> xubuntu624: check the link i gave above
<llldino> Ok..run this command: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless
<holstein> xubuntu624: specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<llldino> This installs Icedtea on your system
<holstein> xubuntu624: even more specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin
<llldino> Yeah ^ that too if you need java for a web application
<alexandros_c> well_laid_lawn: do you think it might be my gpu?
<llldino> holstein: Have you heard anyoe complaning about suspending to ram issues
<holstein> llldino: sure.. sometimes
<llldino> Other than me of course
<xubuntu624> Ok thank you.. i found it in the softwarecenter.. not in firefox.
<holstein> that seems to be mostly worked out these days..
<llldino> Where would I go for info?
<holstein> llldino: i typically try live CD's.. different kernel versions
<llldino> holstein: Suspend worked fine in 12.10 now its messed up
<llldino> holstein: It suspends fine and when I re-enable the fan/processors fire up but I get no graphics
<xubuntu624> What about cheese the newest version ? i dont finde it in softwarecenter.
<llldino> xubuntu624: What is cheese?
<xubuntu624> It is a webcam program.
<llldino> Idk..look for a .deb package on their website
<xubuntu624> the old version crashed. but it is a new out now.
<xubuntu624> Is the new version of cheese in the softwarecenter or will it be added ? I finde an older version there.
<aiena> Hi knome
<llldino> xubuntu624: I told you, go to their website and look
<llldino> The newest version will be avalible for download, download the .deb package and run it
<llldino> I had to do the same thing for openttd
<brainwash> xubuntu624: which version does the software-center offer?
<aiena> xubuntu624: many software which come by default will be old either use ppa's or download the zip or compile the sources or get the deb :)
<aiena> I had to compile kvirc !! Because zxubuntu came with 4.1.x when the latest stable 4.2 is already a year old lol
<xubuntu624> Brainwash: version 3.6.2
<aiena> is that seriously n applicatin xubuntu624
<aiena> if its not I aint brainwashing you :P
<aiena> :lmao:
<xubuntu624> http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
 * aiena is checking it out
<aiena> awww cute.
<llldino> xubuntu624: http://download.gnome.org/sources/cheese/3.8/cheese-3.8.1.tar.xz
<xubuntu201> hi... ahh, much better than the poor Ubuntu
<llldino> xubuntu624: Then unpack the tar
<aiena> I am going to bring my labrat, keep it in front of the webcam and say cheese. :)
<xubuntu624> i have not run any updates yet. maybe the newest will show up.
<brainwash> xubuntu624: Raring does not ship with Gnome 3.8.. so you will have to add the Gnome 3.8 PPA, maybe it's possible to install the latest version cheese in the Gnome 3.6 enviroment, not sure
<llldino> brainwash: You can run gnome apps in xfce no problem, no?
<xubuntu201> any tips here who might provide a living for an amateur researcher/developer? 8)
<brainwash> llldino: yes, because the required dependencies are installed
<llldino> xubuntu201: Umm..what?
<brainwash> llldino: but cheese 3.8 might require GTK+ 3.8 and other stuff
<llldino> brainwash: Tru say
<xubuntu201> llldino: nothing... just so frustrated at studying in a uni... hate those 101 courses...
<nantou> where do I find the microphone settings?
<nantou> 13.04
<aiena> its not there in pulse audio ?
<brainwash> nantou: pavucontrol and/or alsamixer
<llldino> Setting mgmt > Removable Drives/Media
<nantou> brainwash, terminal?
<aiena> nantou: you can press the sound icon
<llldino> Oh wait, no nevermind
<aiena> and select sound settings
<xubuntu624> brainwash: Maybe i can not use it then. i think it is a good program to make movies with webcam.
<aiena> then go to inpu devices
<aiena> nantou: the sound icon on the panel :)
<llldino> ^ Yeah
<brainwash> xubuntu624: are you sure, the latest version of cheese will fix your problem?
<aiena> otherwise in the terminal type alsamixer
<aiena> both are equally good ways of doing it :)
<nantou> brainwash, how do I use alsamixer from terminal?
<aiena> type alsamixer
<brainwash> nantou: simple type it
<brainwash> :D
<aiena> it will open a gui inside the terminal
<aiena> :)
<aiena> then use arrrow keys to adjust levels
<xubuntu624> Not before i try it.. i hope the new version have fixed this.. i saw other have the same problem with this program. it crash when you try to make a movie.
<llldino> No no, make a shell script with aslamixer as the only line then sudo chmod 777 it
<llldino> ;D
<llldino> alsamixer*
<aiena> ok that can be confusing
<aiena> lol
<nantou> aiena, but i cannot hear anything
<aiena> hmm
<aiena> you cannot hear your microphone
<llldino> nantou: Do you have the nonfree packages installed
<aiena> by anychance do you have audacity installed ?
<nantou> llldino, yes
<brainwash> xubuntu624: maybe you should create a bug report on launchpad, because adding the Gnome 3.8 PPA might cause new problems
<llldino> Does your mic show up in lspci?
<llldino> No, of course it doesn't
<llldino> Ill shut up now
<llldino> Try lsusb instead
<llldino> It should show up
<nantou> lspci shows a list of devices, but I dont know how the microphone is referred to as
<llldino> Don't lspci, use lsusb instead
<llldino> lspci should give you only the audio card
<xubuntu624> brainwash: so gnome 3.8 is not included in xubuntu ? I understand.. i dont know what gnome is anyway.
<aiena> gnome is another desktop environment like xfce
<llldino> Gnome is terrible, you don't want to know what it is
<aiena> lol
<bekks> llldino: Tiny little creatures ;)
<aiena> Its also a mem hog
<llldino> It also looks like dog poup
<xubuntu201> doesn't the normal Ubuntu use gnome?
<aiena> xfce is so sweet, humble and light
<brainwash> xubuntu624: cheese is part of the Gnome desktop enviroment, Xubuntu ships with some Gnome applications and can run them without problem
<llldino> aiena: And I love the look
<xubuntu201> because watching youtube was so much better with xubuntu
<xubuntu201> (i'm on an old eee pc)
<aiena> llldino:  Especially in xubuntu - xubuntu has the best implementation of xfce I think :)
<llldino> aiena: Agreed
<aiena> I jsut wish I could get the blckbird theme in 12.0.4 LTS
<aiena> *just
<llldino> aiena: You're still in 12.04?
<xubuntu624> brainwash: I will look for another webcam program.. but i am not sure i finde so many alternatives.
<llldino> xubuntu624: I'm certain you will
<aiena> illldino: Yeah I am relatively new so prefer LTS till I have full control :)
<aiena> makers sense no ?
<aiena> *makes
<Unit193> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<llldino> aiena: :/
<llldino> aiena: Who needs LTS when you have IRC
<xubuntu624> brainwash: yes but not so many let you make videorecording. it is mostly for pictures.
<aiena> lrts hop onto offtopic
<llldino> aiena: The performance improvments in 13.04 are impressive I must say
<aiena> s'il vous plait !!!
<drc> aiena: DL 13.04, burn to USB, Boot, grab /usr/share/themes/Greybird, rename the folder, drop in ~/themes on the computer you want.  Easy Peasy :)
<drc> er... ~/.themes
<aiena> drc thanks !!
<aiena> I have the iso's already
<brainwash> xubuntu624: you should even be able to use VLC or mplayer to capture from your webcam
<aiena> I tested 13.0.4 live
<brainwash> xubuntu624: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<aiena> brainwash: but he wants cheese effects
<aiena> I guess
<llldino> Another reason to love and respect VLC
 * aiena nods
<Unit193> aiena: You can get the theme at http://shimmerproject.org/ but it will not match the version of GTK3.
<drc> ^^ much easier :)
<aiena> the 13.0.4 one will work well on the LTS version ?
<llldino> Only one way to find out
<nantou> concerning the sound issue of mine: sound settings shows it every time I touch the embedde microphone, so it recognizes it, but there is no sound output
<drc> not perfect, as Unit193 says, the version of GTK3 is not the same.
<aiena> Unit193: I checked there blackbird seems to be only in git
<aiena> nit on the main site yet
<aiena> *not
<aiena> maybe I'll use drc 's option
<xubuntu624> brainwash: it is true. if i can record video it is ok.
<aiena> vlc can be set up with little bit elbow grease to do lots of things
<xubuntu624> aiena: i dont need cheese effects.. video and pictures is good enough for me.
<aiena> ieven audacity can do lots of stuff when it comes to audio I love that program its essential for me :)
<llldino> nantou: You mean input sounds
<aiena> xubuntu201: cool !!
<aiena> then vlc is waay better in terms of stability and maturity.
<aiena> xubuntu201: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
<Unit193> aiena: Indeed, I use it in quantal from git but you can get a snapshot at: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Blackbird/archive/master.zip
<nantou> llldino, yes thanks
<llldino> nantou: What program are you testing it with
<llldino> nantou: Oh and is it usb or built in device?
<xubuntu201> aiena i guess you meant the other xubuntu624
<nantou> llldino, built in device, https://connect.fernuni-hagen.de
<nantou> a friend of mine is using that atm
<llldino> nantou: Hmm
<llldino> nantou: And it shows in in lsusb?
<xubuntu624> I like xubuntu it give my netbook a new life.
<nantou> llldino, no
<llldino> nantou: It doesn't??
<nantou> llldino, the open tab in the browser I mean, the microphone must be one of the peripherals (jimcron tech)
<llldino> nantou: Can you post output?
<nantou> if the microphone is one of the peripherals
<nantou> yes, moment please
<nantou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613723/
<aiena> :08] <aiena> Unit193: I am not really so sure how themes work
<aiena> [00:27:15] <aiena> they arent exactly executables
<aiena> [00:27:25] <aiena> so do I unzip the xfce  4 version
<llldino> Its probably just an xml file no?
<Unit193> aiena: You can make a .themes dir in your home folder (so /home/unit193.themes/ for me) and unzip that zip file in there.
<Unit193> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<llldino> nantou: Sorry didn't see until now
<llldino> nantou: Are you sure you have the nonfree packages?
<aiena> Unit193: Ok will do
<nantou> llldino, multiverse? restricted?
<nantou> i have both
<llldino> nantou:  "firmware-linux-nonfree"?
<aiena> Unit193: It worked like a charm !! THanks a lot :)
<Unit193> aiena: No problem, enjoy!
<nantou> llldino, where do I look for that?
<llldino> sudo apt-get install firmware-linux-nonfree
<llldino> There's probably a less nooby way to do that, but w/e
<llldino> If you already have it you'll get a msg
<nantou> llldino, E: Unable to locate package firmware-linux-nonfree
<llldino> Lol
<llldino> Wait a tic
<llldino> nantou: Sorry, its linux-nonfree-firmware
<llldino> No
<llldino> It's linux-firmware-nonfree
<nantou> Unable to locate package linux-nonfree-firmware
<aiena> yup not available
<llldino> nantou: Did you get that? Sorry for the mass confusion
<llldino> nantou: linux-firmware-nonfree
<aiena> linux-firmware-nonfree does not work llldino:
<ner0x> Is there really no way to use Alt+Shift+$LETTER for quick keys anymore in 12.10 or 13.04?
<llldino> It should, it's a package
<aiena> Its not there is the main repos
<aiena> llldino: ehy dont you lety him use synaptics
<aiena> and search
<llldino> Well, I just updated it myself :/
<aiena> command line can be intimidating.
<aiena> llldino: did you add a PPA
<aiena> because I cant update/ add it
<llldino> aiena: What's a PPA?
<aiena> nantou: which version of xubuntu are you using
<aiena> Personal Package Archive (PPA)
<llldino> aiena: Probably not then
<llldino> I said linux-firmware-nonfree right?
<aiena> Personal Package Archive (PPA)'s are kindoff unique to ubuntu
<nantou> aiena, 13.04
<aiena> nantou: ok then it might be in your repo
<aiena> 13.04 is bleeding edge
<aiena> :P
<llldino> It's totally worth it though
<nantou> llldino, downloading now
<llldino> nantou: Ok, restart after and see if that does it
<aiena> llldino: Is there a way to safely cleanly upgrade the distro without loosing anything ?
<llldino> aiena: Yeah sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Unit193> llldino: That won't upgrade to raring at all.
<llldino> aiena: Back up just in case though
<aiena> Unit193: what do you suggest ?
<llldino> It's not my advice, someone was telling someone else that earlier
<aiena> I am on LTS atm
<llldino> If you plug in the live CD it will give you the option to keep all your personal files
<llldino> I would still backup though
<Unit193> aiena: If you are on 12.04, you can't go directly to 13.04, you'd have to go to 12.10 first.
<llldino> And mind you I was on 12.10
<aiena> ok
<aiena> so how would I go to 12.10 ?
<aiena> dist upgrade ?
<aiena> or do you think it would be better to do a clean install
<llldino> I would clean install
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/ You may have to select non-LTS versions.
<Unit193> Clean install works as well, of course.
<llldino> Maybe only for consistencys sake
<aiena> yeah clean install seems better
<aiena> more risk free
<Unit193> You also may want to give nantou https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b when he comes back...
<aiena> I dont mind re downloading QT an gcc tc even if it takes ages lol
<llldino> Has anyone else had problems with suspending to ram in 13.04?
<Unit193> You might try looking for bug reports about that on launchpad with your hardware.
<Unit193> aiena: Also, shimmer-themes comes with Blackbird in 12.10+
<aiena> llldino: suspending to ram bugs meaning !!
<aiena> Unit193: I some of them are there even in 12.0.4
<aiena> only black bird isnt there
<llldino> Good, so it's not just me
<aiena> the rest are there
<llldino> That's all I wanted to know
<aiena> what exactly happens ?
<aiena> when you suspend it forgets ?
<nantou> odd, a program like audacity can record my voice via the embedded microphone, but I can only hear the output once its been recorded
<nantou> I can not hear it as it goes
<aiena> ok
<aiena> that means your microphone is fine.
<llldino> nantou: Yeah, you have to set that up afterwards
<aiena> so thumbs up !!
<nantou> tips please
<llldino> aiena: Suspention works, but when I fire it back up everything works but it's like it won't take it back from ram
<llldino> nantou: What are you trying to do? Amplify your voice?
<llldino> nantou: Set up like a monitor kind of thing
<nantou> llldino, talk to 5 other people
<nantou> via internet
<llldino> nantou: I don't really have experience with that kind of thing..normally you hear your own voice over the headset?
<aiena> normally you should not hear your own voice through the speakers
<aiena> its very bad because of feedback
<llldino> ^ True
<aiena> it will mess up everything
<nantou> ok, after all I dont need to hear my voice, the other 5 people need to
<aiena> exactly
<nantou> any tips on why skype doesnt work? I already have the latest packages installed
<aiena> you should be able to hear your own voice which is produced naturally only
<aiena> from your mouth :)
<llldino> Skype has a build for linux? But microsoft owns it :/
<aiena> audacity is excellent for testing and everything else.
<nantou> in a terminal after typing skype I get skype
<nantou> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<aiena> I prefer it maybe I'll try Ardour though since finally I have linux.
<llldino> There is no build for skype on linux
<llldino> You would have to run it through wine, assuming that would even work
<bekks> There is.
<llldino> Really?
<nantou> its on the repos
<bekks> Yes.
<Noskcaj> llldino, yes
<Unit193> nantou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96367/how-can-i-get-line-in-microphone-working-with-skype-on-lubuntu-11-10 basically this.
<Unit193> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<brainwash> nantou: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress]
<llldino> I must say, I am very suprised microsoft would do that
<Unit193> 1. It was even out before Microsoft owned it.  2. May want to check your facts.
<knome> aiena, yes?
<llldino> 2. ?
<nantou> brainwash, exactly!! 64bits and nvidia
<aiena> knome: the probelm is solved !
<aiena> SOrry to disturb you.
<knome> aiena, fine! (what problem? :P)
<brainwash> nantou: maybe there is already a workaround somewhere in the comments
<aiena> was about getting blackbird onto 12.0.4
<aiena> then I was wondering how safe it is to upgrade from lts to newer
<aiena> but that one I am not sure
<aiena> *LTS
<aiena> normal releases
<aiena> is it better to do a clean install knome
<aiena> ?
<brainwash> it's better and faster to do a clean install
<knome> aiena, upgrades should work fine too, but take backups however you install.
<aiena> how do I backup data only
<aiena> I dont mind reinstalling build tools etc.
<brainwash> but keeping LTS and doing a dual boot would be the best option
<nantou> workaround did the thing
<aiena> I have a dual boot with windows
<aiena> in effect I have 3 paritions
<knome> brainwash, well if it's a production machine and you're paranoid, then yes. :)
<aiena> a xubuntu partition and 2 NTFS ones
<brainwash> is there any need to actually upgrade to 13.04?
<aiena> Well apart from getting new software there really isnt !!
<aiena> I was hoping my tablet would work eith the new kermnel
<aiena> *kernel
<aiena> but it didnt
<aiena> so amybe compiling from source is better lol
<aiena> but audacity is a pain to compile.
<brainwash> or using PPAs
<aiena> its istructions arent documented well
<knome> brainwash, if you are in 12.10, you have no other way to upgrade to any newer version than go through 13.04
<aiena> and audacity has only dev PPA's === totally unstabler
<aiena> *unstable
<aiena> 13.0.4 has a nice compiled version ready
<aiena> I'll wait for 14.04 I guess
<brainwash> knome: that's another case, but we were talking about 12.04 -> 13.04
<knome> brainwash, there's no way to do that directly either, you'd have to upgrade via 12.10
<Unit193> No way to safely do it directly, at least.
<knome> yeah, i won't describe how i upgraded to raring either :P
<brainwash> yeye, but keeping the LTS version might still be the better option
<knome> brainwash, if you need a stable system, then most definitely
<aiena> knome: WHen is 14.0.4 estimated roughly to be out ?
<aiena> 14.0.4 is the next LTS right
<Unit193> 14.04, 2014.
<knome> aiena, april 2014 (first number is year, second is month)
<Unit193> (It works with the dates.)
<aiena> Oh !!
<aiena> Didn't know
<aiena> so that the next LTS right
<knome> yes
<knome> every other year (even) in april
<Arpad2> i installed Steam fron Software Center , but the app does not launch
<knome> i would ask the steam channels
<nantou> skype works with the damned workaround, but sound is really awful, with lots of interferences, like static electricity on any analog device
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> is the laptop keyboard ilumination supported?
<knome> i've no idea what that is
<brainwash> nantou: probably pulseaudio causing some trouble
<aiena> Arpad2: yes prbably
<nantou> brainwash, pulseaudio output:
<nantou> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<nantou> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<aiena> that is normally handled by the bios though.
<aiena> and xubuntu after
<aiena> my keyboard illumination works.
<Arpad2> aiena: it works only with one colour
<aiena> ok
<Arpad2> with win8 there 3-4
<aiena> I have only one color
<aiena> so cant say.
<Arpad2> ok
<brainwash> nantou: skype, pulseaudio,.. don't really like all these troublemakers :D
<brainwash> nantou: but you should be able to find a solution (askubuntu, ubuntuforums,..)
<aiena> night all
<nantou> for the chatter that pasted the lubuntu link, I cannot locate "Start pavucontrol, and make sure that input/output is set to Audio Stereo Duplex"
<nantou> i cannot findaudio stereo duplex
<nantou>  would any of you be so kind to paste a skyp adress to test me mic?
<xubuntu654> hi allhttp://xubuntu.org/irc/
<xubuntu654> hi all
<brainwash> hello
<Noskcaj> hello
<xubuntu654> i just installed a fresh xubuntu , i make the install but i choose autologin in thre desktop , i want to go back not aulogin i can't find how to do it ?
<kblin> evening folks
<Unit193> xubuntu654: You can edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and remove the autologin option.
<kblin> say, is there a trick to getting all those function keys working on a thinkpad?
<carrera> Hello Everyone!  :)
<kblin> like suspend/hibernate/screen lock and such
<Noskcaj> kblin, http://www.upubuntu.com/2013/04/fix-brightness-keys-not-working-on.html might help
<Noskcaj> hello carrera
<carrera> My nvidia M360 card crashes with the Nouveau driver during install. So I used the alternate edition to install the nvidia drivers. Can anyone tell me how I can install 13.04 now that the alternate is not available?
<xubuntu654> Unit193 : thanks i will try
<xubuntu654> see ya all
<Noskcaj> carrera, it's one of the options when you interupt the installer startup, i forget which though
<brainwash> nomodeset?
<kblin> Noskcaj: backlight and volume keys are working fine, the rest doesn't
<Noskcaj> kblin, unless theupubuntu thing can be "ported" i don't know
<carrera> Noskcaj, really?!?!  That's great!  I hope you're right sir!
<Noskcaj> carrera, that was a question you could ask on #ubuntu, there are many more people there
<Noskcaj> carrera, if you still want alternate, try the netboot iso
<kblin> Noskcaj: I doubt it, thanks in any case
<carrera> I used UNetbootin to create a bootable USB stick and I don't remember seeing that option in the UNetbootin menu at boot time
<Noskcaj> carrera, it's not, i'll find you a link
<carrera> Noskcaj, actually I asked on TWICE on #ubuntu but no one answered!  :(
<Noskcaj> carrera, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<carrera> what is that?
<Noskcaj> a link to the netboot iso
<Arpad2> I've got error message: This system does not support Open GL .
<Noskcaj> it's 30mb
<Noskcaj> carrera, run it and it will work just like the alternate, except it downloads the files as it installs
<carrera> Noskcaj, I hope it detects my wireless card
<Noskcaj> carrera, it's worth a try
<carrera> Noskcaj, definitely. Thanks!
<carrera> Noskcaj, when I said I didn't see the option in the boot menu, I was talking about the option to interrupt the installer
<Noskcaj> carrera, you press random buttons before the installer has appeared, it brings up a CLI
<carrera> Noskcaj, thanks. It would be great if I can bring up the CLI
<carrera> I even downloaded lubuntu 13.04 alternate last night but I don't want to install that
<carrera> I want to go pure xubuntu
<Arpad2> pls, could smb help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614011/
<Noskcaj> carrera, in the normal installer it's not an entire cli installer, just some options
<Noskcaj> !purexubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<carrera> Noskcaj, thanks!  I didn't konw there are other who like a pure system too
<brainwash> Arpad2: you should also upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Arpad2> ok, thx
<Arpad2> brainwash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614065/
<brainwash> Arpad2: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<brainwash> Arpad2: did you install the proprietary Nvidia driver?
<Arpad2> i don't think so
<Arpad2> i don't think soi tried to install Steam and it started to upgrade
<Arpad2> my guess is that I stopped Steam while it was upgrading
<Arpad2> now I don't have any driver for the v ideocard?
<brainwash> did steam try to install any drivers?
<Arpad2> honestly I dont know, but I guess it did, because "nvidia" appeared in the terminal while upgrading
<brainwash> not sure about this issue, you might try searching on the web for a solution
<Arpad2> ok
<brainwash> there is also #ubuntu-steam
<Arpad2> I'll try that, thx!
<xubuntu460> yo
<xubuntu460> i installed xubuntu alongside windows and im using a linksys adapter. does the iso not come with drivers for wireless adapter?
<xubuntu460> i have my linksys cd
<xubuntu460> wouldn't let me install drivers
<xubuntu460> how do i connect to my network wireless? my router is across the house
<xubuntu460> anyone even here?
<bekks> You need to know the chipset of your wifi device and install the appropriate linux/ubuntu drivers for your device
<bekks> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu460> wifi device is a cisco Linksys AE25000
<xubuntu460> i don't guess ubuntu supports mine
<xubuntu460> don't see in list
<xubuntu460> can i ask what is a good distro for asus/i5 750/ATI/Linksys?
<bekks> I do see it.
<xubuntu460> really?
<bekks> Yeah.
<bekks> HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<bekks> GNa.
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<bekks> There it is. :)
<bekks> USB, Point 11.
<xubuntu460> ok i see it now
<xubuntu460> manufactured by cisco right?
<bekks> Linksys.
<xubuntu460> my cd says CISCO
<xubuntu460> and Linksys AE2500
<xubuntu460> so i don't know who bought who out
<xubuntu460> or whatnot
<bekks> Cisco bought Linksys a couple of years ago.
<xubuntu460> yeah i figured
<bekks> And your device is a Linksys AE2500.
<xubuntu460> has anyone else had problems?
<xubuntu460> yes
<bekks> Read the link please :)
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#AE2500
<xubuntu460> 	 On 64 bit system, native support with brcmfmac for this chipset did not work (a version currently in staging might work). This also requires separate firmware. (See
<xubuntu460> i don't think mine works
<xubuntu460> lol
<xubuntu460> or it would've worked you know?
<bekks> Yeah, sounds like you're better of getting a working one :)
<xubuntu460> yeah, a working OS
<xubuntu460> lol
<xubuntu460> now i remember why linux blows, it only works with ancient computers
<bekks> A working wifi adapter. As you can see, your chipset is supported poorly.
<bekks> LOL :D
<xubuntu460> i know
<xubuntu460> lol, i love linux
<xubuntu460> miss it from back in the day
<xubuntu460> just sux they are so far behind
<bekks> Using crappy hardware - no one wonders.
<Arpad2> the audio doesn't seem working
<bekks> Using reasonably sane hardware, it works pretty fine.
<xubuntu460> what is wrong with CISCO/Linksys?
<xubuntu460> besides being top sellers
<bekks> xubuntu460: Nothing. But your specific chipset in your specific device is just crap - thus is why it is supported poorly.
<bekks> xubuntu460: So get one of the zillion well supported chipsets - and you're fine.
<xubuntu460> which are?
<bekks> xubuntu460: Read the link.
<xubuntu460> omg so much help
<bekks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xubuntu460> that is jibberish
<xubuntu460> is there any distro that supports my crap chipset
<xubuntu460> lol
<bekks> Search for one...
<bekks> Thats really not a support issue in here.
<xubuntu460> gah, what do you want me to do man, go saulder my own chips
<xubuntu460> lol who has time for that
<xubuntu460> i forgot to steal einstein's brain
<bekks> The one who's paid by you - this is voluntary community support.
<brainwash> so Raring includes a new Xubuntu wallpaper. why does xfdesktop still display the Quantal one by default?
<bekks> brainwash: Because it was set as your personal preference which is not changed by an update.
<Arpad2> no audio at all , no mp3 or youtube
<brainwash> bekks: according to xubuntu-default-settings, xfdesktop should use the Quantal one
<bekks> brainwash: I'd personally kill the developer who builds a package that changes my personal defaults or settings :P
<bekks> brainwash: The default settings arent applied to existing users/accounts.
<brainwash> bekks: i didn't mentioned, that i did an upgrade :P
<bekks> And you have an existing account then, to which those new defaults will not be applied.
<brainwash> bekks: oh, here we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1173114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173114 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu Raring desktop uses Quantal wallpaper by default" [High,Triaged]
<brainwash> game breaking bug... they better should have delayed the release of xubuntu 13.04 and fix this stupid misconfiguration :)
#xubuntu 2014-04-21
<nonya> can not seem to get the desktop background to change and the right click menu not showing
<nonya> after reboot
<delt> llo
<delt> hello
<delt> am at my parents house
<delt> installed xubuntu 14.04, there's a TON of problems with it
<delt> mouse wheel in titlebars don't shade window
<delt> desktop properties hangs
<delt> closing the laptop lid leaves the system with a blank screen, completely unusable and no way to recover other than reboot
<delt> xfce-settings is not in the upper left menu
<delt> ncurses boxes that apt-get pops up cannot be closed
<delt> anyway i managed to ssh to my home and connect to this irc client.... :/
<delt> THIS RELEASE IS JUNK
<knome> delt, please calm down.
<delt> sorry but it's kind of true :/
<knome> delt, if you read the release notes you would have known there are some known issues
<knome> for the rest, i can't say much than that you should file bugs
<delt> well, i just found some more.
<delt> *sigh* will try again next time i come here.... maybe with linux mint or something.
<knome> good luck.
<delt> personally for me i don't need user-friendly, but my parents aren't net admins or programmers
<delt> anyway be back later from my home.
<nonya> if I could get iphone to sync i would totally install xubuntu or any linux os to my system instead of running off usb
<nonya> it seems that linux os can not  sync iphones
<nonya> i have tried a whole bunch i have so many live cds
<knome> nonya, have you tried installing the libimobiledevice package?
<knome> i know nothing of syncing any "i"device, but that should do it
<nonya> i have the device when i hook it up show in gigalo file manager also it showes up in network
<nonya> and on desktop
<nonya> but does not show up in rythmnbox
<knome> i don't know if rhythmbox is supposed to support those devices
<krabador> really really really congrat, i'm an italian #ubuntu-it operator, i installed ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu, and i thing that with 14.04, xubuntu is the one with greater feel and the best in 360°
<knome> krabador, thanks, and enjoy
<nonya> actully Xubuntu is the only os atleast it shows up
<krabador> unity and kde, not too much updates, and i found some bugs, lubuntu it's almost the same, but xubutu became really great
<nonya> i do have  libimobiledevice4 installed
<krabador> ubuntugnome it's properly the same
<nonya> it was installed at system install
<knome> nonya, do you have a very recent iphone model?
<nonya> the only thing is the wireless drivers where not installed but i did that  later
<nonya> I have an Iphone 4 am geting the 4s tomorrow
<nonya> so which multimedia program supports the Iphones it does ipods and ipads?
<knome> no idea.
<nonya> i installed Itunes in wine no dice and syncios no dice cant seem to see device
<nonya> I really like this Xubuntu 14.04
<knome> i would look further into libimobiledevice, it looks like it should in some way be able to connect
<knome> at least it would be a step forward if you could see any of the music/files any way
<knome> if you can do that, but it doesn't show up in rhythmbox... maybe there's something wrong with it then
<nonya> i am installing from synaptic all the idevice and  libimobiledevice and python packs maybe that will work
<nonya> just installed going to reboot and see out come will BrB
<nonya> well noada with all that i try so far
<nonya> knome, trying some more things like banshee and amarok
<knome> nonya, good luck
<nonya> when i find it the whole world will know and i will keep the data for others to use
<nonya> also i will install Xubuntu on system hard drive as it will run faster then off the usb and do away with windoz
<nonya> Ya i could run windoz on Vm but that is defeating the pupose of leaving it in the dust to go away for ever
<nonya> Gates and all those venders need to stop soaking people and making billons on the necks of poor folks
<nonya> Linux does wonderful to folks who cant afford the extravagant prices for software i appreciate the work of the developers and volunteers whom make it possible
<knome> nonya, please note that this is the support channel, you can discuss open software and such in #xubuntu-offtopic
<nonya> ok sorry about that wont happen again
<knome> no problem
<nonya> is there a way to copy this usb to the hard drive with out total reinstall to hardrive
<nonya> like xp had casper program which copied hardrive to another hardrive
<nova_> I've installed Xubuntu on an old intel d845pebt2 motherboard system.  When I suspend (s3) and resume, it seems that my session isn't saved properly, and I resume from the login screen.  All screen lock options are disabled, so it should resume right to the desktop.  Does anyone have any clues as to why I'm having this problem?
<knome> nova_, the lock screen looks the same as the login screen. does the button say "unlock" or "log in" ?
<nova_> unlock
<knome> ah, right, all lock options are disabled
<knome> i guess you could just remove light-locker if you don't want locking...
<nova_> i had this problem before also, with 13.10, then updated to 14.04 and it continued.  So I tried a clean install to make sure it wasnt somethign i misconfigured
<nova_> oh.  do you mean the options in light locker to either lock or not lock on suspend are disabled and not functional?
<knome> they should be functional, but if they aren't, you can at least just remove light-locker
<knome> i've heard that bug before though, but i'm not sure if it's filed
<nova_> the funny thing is when i went from 13.10 to 14.04, I had power manager, xscreensaver, and light locker all disabled at one point and it still did it
<nova_> not disabled..i mean removed entirely
<knome> hmm.
<nova_> and it still persisted
<knome> even after reboot?
<nova_> yes
<nova_> ill try removing light-loocker again
<nova_> and rebooting
<nova_> i asked in xubuntu-devel the other day and someone said it sounded like the session was crashing or something to that effect
<knome> aha, then it might be you who i remember talking about it ;)
<knome> did you file a bug for that then?
<nova_> no not yet.  Still not sure if it's a bug.  I'm not sure what it is exactly
<knome> file it, it's easier to mark it as invalid that start filing it again later
<nova_> still not even sure if its a screen lock or a login screen cause yeah they look identical to me
<knome> well the point is to make them look identical :)
<nova_> yeah and i like that idea
<nova_> should i purge light-locker or is removing it sufficient
<knome> well if you don't mind losing all of your settings (i guess you don't mind if you don't want locking anyway), doing a purge won't hurt
<nova_> yeah the settings dont seem to matter much atm : P
<nova_> ok brb ty sir
<nova_> knome: thank you that seemed to work
<knome> nova_, great
<nova_> that was beginning to drive me nuts
<knome> nova_, anyway, if you'd like to help... file a bug describing your situation before the purge
<nova_> ok
<nova_> I was also getting alot of apport whoopsie spam before with 13.10...I'm hoping thats quieted down
<nonya_> got it got the songs from iphone 4 playing now in clementine now yehaw
<knome> let's hope so :)
<nova_> I have to say apport is really really unhelpful for the end user
<nonya_> that is one step closer now on to the photos
<knome> nova_, it's helpful for the developers though, and it shouldn't spawn too often after releases are out
<nonya_> knome, I got it going now
<nova_> yeah...but just a little bit of info for me to try to look into the problem would be helpful.
<knome> nova_, good luck in creating an AI that understands your problem
<nova_> lol true
<knome> nova_, might as well make it fix it for you while you do that ;)
<knome> so... yeah
<knome> humans are still needed
<nova_> but something hinting at what triggered apport to raise alarm I mean
<knome> mmh
<nonya_> knome,  gona try for the photos and video now
<knome> nonya_, good luck
<knome> i'm off to bed soon
<nova_> thank you again knome..have a goodnight
<nonya_> I will let you know tomorrow thanks for the Help
<knome> no problem
<nonya_> God bless gN
<xubuntu070> My son uninstalled Win Xp and installed xubuntu, the he changed the root pwd and his own pwd wouldn't work any longer. He has tried to completely start over but says he still can't get his own pwd to work. Is he not reformatting the hd correctly or something? Help! Thanks in advance!
<joseanjim> hi
<xubuntu070>  hi
<joseanjim> i just installed 14.04 and having some problems with nvidia driver
<xubuntu070> isorry, i am a total novice @ LINUX & CAME HERE TRYING TO GET AN ANSWER FOR CHILD'S LINUX ISSUE(S)/ gOOD LUCK!
<joseanjim> i tried current driver from software center, driver suggested by system update, and nvidia-current by terminal and when restart always the same... a black screen
<xubuntu070> btw, sorry about the CAPS
<xubuntu070> quit
<joseanjim> np
<xubuntu070> exit
<xubuntu070> and i don't even know how to exit gracefully... talk about a learning curve!
<joseanjim> try with the X at top right corner of window
<xubuntu070> got it! good luck!
<james0r2> anyone know where the battery monitor plugin looks for its icon? i'm trying to swap out a new icon for it but can't seem to find its source.
<CapitalSigma> hey all
<CapitalSigma> how can i upgrade to 14.04? apt-get tells me that everything is at the latest vesrion
<xubuntu688> Hi
<xubuntu688> I have any issue with Xubuntu 14.04 can someone assist me
<xubuntu688> an
<james0r2> xubuntu688, go ahead with your question.
<xubuntu688> I have an intel graphics card in my laptop and uptil now the use of TearFree option in xorg.conf has been working fine work tear free video
<xubuntu688> in xubuntu 14.04 this option works fine for video but produces weard disply issues with the actual 2D windows
<xubuntu688> so the redrawing of multiple widnows on screen some times leaves half windows transparent or not displayed
<xubuntu688> when I switch between workspaces then it corrects itself
<xubuntu113> Hello
<xubuntu113> I recently installed xubuntu 14.04 to my laptop, a lenovo thinkpad
<xubuntu113> I am having an issue where closing the laptop and opening it back up again causes the laptop screen to be very dim and after I log in, I only get a black screen
<xubuntu113> Can you help me?
<xubuntu113> Hello?
<`Fibz> i wonder if this would help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Debian) "[SRU] xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Unknown,New]
<`Fibz> @ xubuntu113
<xubuntu113> Thank you. I will try that out
<xubuntu113> Its says I have insufficient permissions even under root
<xubuntu113> I cannot change that line of text
<juantwothree> Cannot install Xubuntu 14.04 due to PAE boot error?
<juantwothree> Anyone offer insight as to what can be done with this?
<xubuntu113> I have installed it, its just that once I close my laptop lid and try to log in again, the screen blacks out. I can log back out and log in as a guest but not with my usual account
<xdaimon> Has anybody got light locker to work nice with two monitors?
<kajair> please support me. i cant post this on askubuntu. so ive come here to answer. how can i fix this? http://kajair.uboxi.com/theme.jpg
<kajair> ?
<`Fibz> page doesnt load
<kajair> can you tell me an upload center to upload my screenshot image?
<kajair> http://i57.tinypic.com/5cy3dd.jpg
<kajair> ok here
<skribblezatcha> picpaste is a good one to use to upload a screenshot to kajair.
<kajair> http://picpaste.com/theme-5BXy2xVd.jpg
<kajair> ?
<kajair> wont you answer me?
<bazhang> !here | kajair
<ubottu> kajair: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kajair> ok. my theme is corrupted randomly (without doing anything). some icons are having white background. http://picpaste.com/theme-5BXy2xVd.jpg this is screenshot. tell me how to fix?
<bazhang> try another theme; same outcome?
<kajair> yes. all styles and icons are having same result
<bazhang> every single one?
<kajair> yes.all
<bazhang> how many tried
<kajair> i said all themes
<kajair> 7 8
<bazhang> from where
<kajair> all settings > appearance > style + all settings > appearance > icon
<kajair> wait i restart again.
<kajair> bye
<`Fibz> k
<kajair> it has been fixed by third restart!
<`Fibz> now that i think about it, i had that problem on this system
<`Fibz> happened after launching a full screen application for the first time, garbled all my mouse pointers first, then icons started corrupting. restart fixed it, hasnt happened again since
<Aurvandill> hello
<nikolam> btw, anyone knows why xubuntu does not have gksu installed by default anymore?
<james0r2> nikolam, not sure. but i just noticed that
<larrypg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default
<delt> ok, so i installed & tested xubuntu on my parents laptop yesterday... same problem with screen turning off when closing the lid, and no way to turn it back on.
<delt> Except to either reboot, or run "xrandr --auto" from another machine.
<Meerkat> delt, either disable locker settings in the settings menu or uninstall xscreensaver.
<delt> Meerkat: neither of those fixes worked, on my laptop or theirs.
<Meerkat> delt, did you click apply after disabling the locker settings?
<delt> btw xscreensaver was replaced by lightlocker.. no idea why
<delt> i personally liked xscreensaver better than lightlocker
<delt> Meerkat: the screen TURNS OFF, doesn't just go blank.
<Meerkat> do you mean that the computer goes into sleep/hibernate? Because that is also an issue, although separate from lightlocker.
<delt> in some circumstances it did... but even if it didn't, the screen still turned off with no way to turn it back on.
<delt> the machine was still running, ie. pressing caps lock still toggled the led
<delt> and so on.
<delt> and of course if i could telnet to it from another machine, it wasn't in sleep mode.
<delt> there were several other problems as well
<delt> the desktop settings crashed if you ran it from right clicking on the desktop.. seemed to be running fine from the settings menu
<delt> s/crashed/froze/
<Meerkat> delt, are the power settings set up as you want them?
<delt> ie. window completely unresponsive, try to close it and xfce asks if you want to kill the process after a few seconds.
<delt> Meerkat: i want closing/opening the lid to do nothing. i was unable to achieve that.
<delt> anyway i'm back home so i can test further on my own laptop
<delt> which exhibits (most of) the same problems.
<Meerkat> delt, bug 1307545 is that it?
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<delt> Meerkat: seems to be similar, but in my case it renders the machine completely unusable. Even trying to switch vt's doesn't work.
<Meerkat> HandlePowerKey, HandleSuspendey, HandleHibernateKey, HanderLidKey all need to be set to ignore and uncommented (remove the #). Then reboot for it to take affect.
<delt> wait, i want to handle the power button to turn off the laptop
<ochosi> delt: why not just switch back to xscreensaver if you prefer it?
<delt> ochosi: i did. it didn't fix the problem.
<ochosi> oh, so you're having a differenz issue, i was mostly reading about the blank/black screen after lid-close
<Meerkat> delt, could you check lightlocker settings to see if it really is turned off?
<delt> ochosi: as soon as i close the lid, the screen turns off completely, and there's no way to turn it back on other than rebooting or resetting it from another machine.
<delt> Meerkat: tomorrow i'll install a small xubuntu 14.04 partition on my laptop.
<delt> so i can help debug this.
<ochosi> delt: yes, that's a known issue with light-locker that we're trying to fix
<phm-grand_jct> Running ./ccg_client mtg.xml
<phm-grand_jct> ./ccg_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_net-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<delt> ochosi: so, other people are having this same issue?
<ochosi> delt: yes, that's what "known issue" means ;)
<delt> why not just keep xscreensaver? light-locker is garbage.
<delt> ochosi: but from the live-cd session, i did have the same problem after removing light-locker and installing xscreensaver... iirc
<delt> btw does anyone know if ubutnu studio have the same problem?
<delt> s/have/has/
<Meerkat> delt, bug 1259339 might be the one.
<ubottu> bug 1259339 in xfce4-power-manager "Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259339
<delt> could be...
<ochosi> delt: i hope you don't expect replies to not very informed and derogatory statements like "software X is garbage".
<ochosi> and yeah, that issue Meerkat mentioned is the one i was thinking of, but nvm, you're obviously having a different set of problems
<delt> ochosi: ok then, i personally dislike light-locker.
<ochosi> yeah, as i said, feel free not to use it
<Meerkat> ochosi, so what is the reason light-locker "replaced" xscreensaver?
<delt> yeah, would also like to know
<ochosi> we have an article prepared for that on xubuntu.org, but it hasn't been published yet
<ochosi> it'll hopefully answer that question in a satisfying manner
<ochosi> don't wanna just repeat those arguments
<ochosi> should be published this week
<delt> ok, can't wait to see it
<Meerkat> the week just started! :p
<delt> anyway, i have a spare partition on my laptop. i'll use it to test this issue, and make sure if it does in fact still happen with xscreensaver
<xub12> Hey there! Can't start Live-session (only shell) - azx_get_response timeout... Who knows advice?
<xubuntu620> Hello world!Please help to install Xubuntu.I have 2 x 500 GB and partition.
<xub12> No Windows, messed up Xubuntu 13.10, upgraded to 14.04 - same mess :( want to completely restore system freshly (including grub)
<xub12> how best?
<xub12> Hey there! Can't start Live-session (only shell) - azx_get_response timeout on HP Pavilion
<notwist> On Xubuntu 14.04 I have an issue on my ThinkPad when running the "proprietary,tested" 331.38 nvidia driver. My screen sometimes locks up but when I do ctrl+alt+f6 (switch to tty6) and then back to 7 it's no longer hung. No idea why this is happening or why switching like that helps, any ideas on what I can do to troubleshoot and/or file bugs? Should I try a newer driver from nvidias webpage?
<nikolam> notwist, it needs to be reported as a bug, with description, so Nvida could be noted and fix if it is problem with driver
<nikolam> if you don't report it...
<notwist> nikolam: where do I file the bug though? since its a proprietary driver I mean
<notwist> also I'd like to know what kind of info I could attach to make the bug report better
<elfy> notwist: in a terminal ubuntu-bug nvidia
<elfy> it will add all the information it wants
<notwist> I get "package nvidia doesn't exist", is it because I switched back to the open source driver?
<notwist> ill try switching back
<notwist> got the same error but it worked with "nvidia-331" which seems to be the package name
<notwist> thanks for the help, filed a bug
<Meerkat> i think that for during 14.04's lifetime we should eliminate all the bugs. No more bugs ever!
<bluesabre> In a perfect world, we'll do that before 14.04.1 :)
<mpxii> Hi, I'am new to xubuntu and got the problem that my docky bar suddenly disaper
<mpxii> Hi, I'am new to xubuntu and got the problem that my docky bar suddenly disapears...
<mpxii> I didn't found a solution on the web...there is no error message what makes it difficult to find the problem
<nikolam> Meerkat, but I got impression that bugs in ubuntu does not get fixed during release lifetime, only in next release. Unless they are major ones, of course.
<nikolam> mpxii, what docky bar, some applet you put on panel dies or something? what xubuntu is it
<Meerkat> nikolam, I think it is the one xubuntu used to have on the bottom a few releases back.
<Meerkat> it lists a bunch of common application icons if you hover the mouse over.
<nikolam> Meerkat, I understand that it is removed by default from 14.04, but one can make a new one, just by setting new panel options and adding items on it..
<nikolam> it's xfce, you can make how ever you want your panels
<mpxii> yeah its a panel bar mac style
<mpxii> but it's disapeares
<knome> mpxii, which xubuntu version are you using?
<mpxii> 14.04
<knome> mpxii, ok, there is no bottom panel by default on 14.04
<mpxii> no, i've added it
<knome> mpxii, ok, so what do you mean by "it disappears" ?
<mpxii> so i have to go to the docky chat room?
<Meerkat> mpxii, I believe the panel item you need to add is called "quick launcher".
<mpxii> it closes without leaving a message
<knome> mpxii, what closes? is it a new regular panel, or is it some other software
<mpxii> no it's extra from the software-center
<mpxii> can't find quick launcher
<knome> mpxii, have you tried running it from the terminal to see if it outputs something when it's closed?
<mpxii> thats a good idea
<mpxii> puff it's full of error messages ...
<knome> !pastebin | mpxii
<ubottu> mpxii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mpxii> but there was not the error which makes the application close
<knome> anything and everything can be related
<mpxii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7298522/
<Meerkat> especially in the south
<mpxii> ;-)
<knome> mpxii, there's definitely something wrong here. let me just double-check: did you install this from the official repositories (eg. not a PPA) ?
<mpxii> I installed it from the official repositories. And then I found on the web the ppa-stable would be better so i added the ppa but apt-get didn't installed an update by that
<knome> mpxii, well, first: did you run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' after adding the PPA?
<mpxii> That's a difficult question but I guess yes
<tlbakh> hey, is there any way to upgrade my system to 14.04 from terminal? 'apt-get update -d' won't do it i believe
<knome> mpxii, you can do it now to make sure you have done it
<mpxii> yes I did
<knome> tlbakh, which version are you using now?
<mpxii> nothing changed
<tlbakh> 13.10 i guess
<knome> mpxii, then what does 'apt-cache policy docky' say?
<knome> tlbakh, what does running 'lsb_release -a' in terminal say?
<mpxii>  500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<tlbakh> as i said, 13.10
<knome> tlbakh, have you disabled the GUI update manager?
<knome> mpxii, what's the PPA you tried to add? it might have older versions, thus nothing would be upgraded...
<tlbakh> I didn't even know there is an update manager. I failed big time, i know
<knome> tlbakh, press alt+f2 to open the 'run' dialog, then run update-manager
<knome> tlbakh, is the update manager running now and does it suggest the upgrade?
<mpxii> knome, always a step ahead! your right they are on 2.1.4 https://launchpad.net/~docky-core/+archive/stable
<tlbakh> it suggests that there are files needed to be updated sized about 240mb
<tlbakh> not files, software
<knome> mpxii, yeah... they don't even have remotely new versions/repositories
<knome> tlbakh, but not the new 14.04 release?
<knome> mpxii, so what you should do now is
<knome> mpxii, run 'ubuntu-bug docky' in the terminal
<knome> mpxii, and file a bug about your error
<tlbakh> nope, nothing about 14.04
<mpxii> ok
<knome> mpxii, ubuntu-bug will gather some information from your system, but please include the pastebin *file* to the bug report as well
<knome> mpxii, here's the plain file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7298522/plain/
<knome> tlbakh, if you run 'update-manager -d' instead, is 14.04 mentioned then?
<mpxii> knome, do I need to get a "launch pad" account?
<knome> mpxii, yes
<knome> mpxii, you can create one here: https://login.launchpad.net/+new_account
<tlbakh> knome, nope. Nothing can show up when I added '-d'
<tlbakh> Nothing showed up
<knome> tlbakh, nothing? did you close the other update manager window?
<tlbakh> knome, yes I closed that.
<tlbakh> knome, Only the title 'Software Updater' shows up but nothing else.
<knome> tlbakh, does it look like it's doing something?
<tlbakh> knome, don't think so. When I hit the close button, it was immediately closed.
<knome> tlbakh, well let it work on what it's doing for a while, it should definitely end up in the same dialog you saw earlier
<tlbakh> Oke then
<mpxii> knome,  I did that...
<mpxii> thank you for your time!
<knome> mpxii, no problem, and good luck
<albi> Hey guys, I'm having this incredibly annoying problem where if I unmute my speakers there a horrible droning noise.. It's not coming from any app I can see :/
<xubuntu164> After uninstalling XP and installing xubuntu my son then changed the root pwd. At that point his own persoanl pwd didn't work any longer. He says he has tried to reinstall from scratch a few times but that his pwd is still not working. Is he misssing something on a reformat?
<xubuntu164> btw, thx in advance!
<HiddenDjinn> xubuntu164: he's missing setting the password
<xubuntu164> thx HiddenDjinn, He's at school today & I'm off work so  going to attempt to resinstall for him, i knew it'd have to be something sismple, lol!
<dan992> hey there guys :)
<GridCube> !hi | dan992
<ubottu> dan992: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone ! (:
<SpeendaSh> i'm new in the linux/xubuntu community since Windows XP died i decided to give linux a try ^ ^
<SpeendaSh> it's still a little difficult to understand it all but, i've been able to do almost all i need to with my old computer, but i've noticed 2 problems that are bothrering me frist: i'have installed both the flash plugin and the java stull on the software center but there is still some video player on the web that doesnt function.. ):
<SpeendaSh> is there anyway to corect this ?
<SpeendaSh> and my second problem is about libreoffice, i've tried to open a docx file but the pics and the way the file displays isnt really right... some images hide a part of the text for exemple...etc)
<SpeendaSh> any help ?
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, sadly adobe does not provide proper flash for linux anymore, the only way you will get proper flash is by going to the google page for chrome, downloading and installing it from there, that will provide you wil the latest flash.
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  Oh thanks ! i've installed the web chromium browser, but i'm confused then on how toinstall the lastest flash pluglin... i'll try again and see
<GridCube> you might also need to install privative drivers for your video card, check under the settings options called "software sources" in the settins manager, the last tab of said program is named "aditional drivers" check if you have something avialable for your hardware
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, chromium is not chrome
<GridCube> :)
<SpeendaSh> gridcube> oh flop... i thought there was the same >.< , it's good that you told me this lol
<GridCube> as said, you need to get chrome from googles webpage
<SpeendaSh> gribcube> ok then, i'll try google chrome instead ^ ^
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, if you type gr and press the tab key you will autocomplete nicks (and in terminals autocomplete application names)
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  haha yes that what i was doing ^ ^ you don't hear any little "bip" sound when i do ? (:
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  test !
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, :) it works
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  lol ok good (:
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  thank you very much for your help ! it's good to see that this cmunity is that helping !
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  i'm currently installing "wine" with the software manager" in order to make microsoft office starter to run... do you think it's a bad idea ? x:
<SpeendaSh> just want to have advises lol
<GridCube> you should not attach to microsoft applications anymore, i recommend you to try libreoffice, its a nice alternative, and the compatiblity with ms software is not bad, not excellent either, but not bad.
<GridCube> getting office to work under wine was not very easy last time i tried, but that was years ago
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  Indeed, that's totally what i would like to do but... there is a document that i really need to use and it's displaying so badly with libreoffice... ):
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  i've try abiworld also, ive also tried to convert the file but no good result...
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, when dealing with wine you should always check the appdb first, please see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<GridCube> aparently all applications are in silver :D
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  oh i didnt know that one... is that a good sign ? silver lol
<GridCube> silver is very good
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  oh cool ! i hope it's going to work with oMicrosoft office starter though... it wasnt listed on "playonlinux" and i wasnt able to install it x:
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, the installer is garbage tho, see the page
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  brrr.... oh flop... indeed it is ...
<GridCube> see each application page, it will provide instructions on how to install
<SpeendaSh> GridCube: thank you !
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  i'm not really confident on this lol i'll try, wine just got installed now.
<fballs> you could also try kingsoft office
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, as said before i would not have high hopes on ms products
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  do you use Xubuntu only on your computer(s) ?
<fballs> it's supposed to have the best support for ms formats
<SpeendaSh> fballs:  really ? o:
<fballs> that's what i've heard...haven't tried it myself
<fballs> might be worth a shot before having to mess with wine
<SpeendaSh> fballs:  oh do you mean libreoffice ?
<SpeendaSh> oh kingsoft sorry
<SpeendaSh> didnt saw your reply fballs
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, in my computers yes, at work i use windows and linux
<SpeendaSh> fballs:  is kingsoft avaible for linux ?
<elfy> http://wps-community.org/download.html
<elfy> SpeendaSh: ^^ - you want the .deb file
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  did you ever had any limitations with xubuntu ? in your point of view ?
<SpeendaSh> elfy: oh ! thank you very much ! (:
<SpeendaSh> ok then i'm going to try this then
<GridCube> SpeendaSh, it depends on your mindset, if you try to do the same things you did on windows you are gonna have a bad time, but if you jsut go with the flow and embrace a new way of thinking not so much
<SpeendaSh> (fiouuu... just when i was juuust about to try it with wine lol )
<elfy> SpeendaSh: actually forget that link - try http://www.noobslab.com/2013/05/microsoft-office-alternative-kingsoft.html
<GridCube> just recently i had to install chrome because a webgame did not wanted to work on the old linux flash, but then i just had to eat my pride and use chrome for just that.
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  hm... i guess that's the problem... i'm too much used to windows... oh well i'm still open minded and i'm really willing to get used to linux ! (:
<SpeendaSh> elfy:  oh ok haha, thank you very much ! (:
<GridCube> it has its perks ofcourse, ultimate hardware, like latest video cards and such might not work properly becuase the drivers are not updated (though hopefully steamOS will change this?)
<GridCube> thats one of the greatest problems, but beyond that, i don't know, im really used to use linux now XD
<SpeendaSh> GridCube:  well on the computer i have xubuntu in i'm reaaaaaally not about agmes anyway (X it's an old fellow lol
<fballs> oh sorry SpeendaSh, yes kingsoft office 2013 is available for linux
<SpeendaSh> i think what i need is to get some serious lessons about linux/xubuntu... i need a teacher lol
<SpeendaSh> fballs:  it's okay my friend ! elfy  give me the link ofr it (: i'm trying it right now (:
<duc> hello
<duc> anyone here?
<fballs> i'm showing 145
<SpeendaSh> duc:  Hello ! (:
<duc> I thinks the 14.04 menu looks a bit like a KDE menu
<SpeendaSh> fballs:  elfy  You Guys are genius !  Kingsoft open my document perfectly !
<SpeendaSh> thanks you very much ! ^ ^
<duc> @SpeendaSh: Not for me. Kingsoft Office have problem opening documents in some asian languages.
<fballs> well i'm sure it does chinese alright :D
<SpeendaSh> duc> oh about that  ! when i opened it up a windows pop up and say that there is some symbol add ons or something like that that i s missing, maybe it just need to download it ?
<fballs> does the repository version of compiz not work?
<fballs> i loaded it from ubuntu software center, and i have no window decorations :(
<Naphatul> did the bug where the screen fails to wake from suspend get fixed?
<GridCube> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<GridCube> fballs, compiz is NOT recommended
<fballs> oh i got it, i was missing compiz-gnome
<fballs> why not?
<GridCube> compiz is not supported and its not really being developed anymore except for the things unity needs
<fballs> xfce's compositor is garbage
<fballs> it can't even handle video without tearing like crazy
<damiank> hello, one question.. I saw somewhere that reducing swappinness from defaul 60 to 10 would increase speed. But in my case i dont see that increase of speed (i see the disk working anyway)
<damiank> is that true?
<damiank> how does that work?
<damiank> i'm using 14.04b2
<GridCube> fballs, have you tried compton?
<fballs> no, i heard it had issues with shadows
 * GridCube has had no problems with it
<GridCube> i have never noticed or cared about tearing though, so i might not be a good comparison point
<fballs> also, muh eye candy :D
<fballs> it's working now, all is good
<SpeendaSh> damiank:  i've read the same things somewhere too, but when i tried i got an error message at startup and i'm not sure the speed increased...
<SpeendaSh> but i might have done it the wrong way though...
<damiank> SpeendaSh here i dont see errors, but the speed is the same
<damiank> i'm on x86_64 by the way
<damiank> with 4gb
<damiank> so i wanted to remove disk use because i have 95% ram free
<SpeendaSh> damiank:  hm... maybe you should try see the task manager to see how the memomy is used then ?
<damiank> 5%
<damiank> or less
<damiank> depends
<damiank> but i have 40% or more swap
<damiank> so i wanted to remove that
<damiank> i dont see a reason to swap with so much free ram?
<SpeendaSh> damiank: i'm sorry, i'm really not skilled at all hehe ^ ^' i'm actually curious as well to kniw if it's a good idea to do it x:
<Artemis3> just do it
<damiank> i tested switching from 60 to 10 swappiness
<damiank> and i still get more or less same numbers
<damiank> thats why i asked about it
<damiank> for eg. swap decreased from 40 to 35 yesterday after doing it
<damiank> but i want it close to zero
<damiank> i dont see a reason to have swap when i have 95% free memory
<elfy> if you don't want to use swap then turn it off
<damiank> elfy hi :)
<damiank> how do i turn it off?
<damiank> to test
<elfy> sudo swapoff -a
<SpeendaSh> when does swap is usufull by the way ?
<damiank> swap is used when ram is full right?
<elfy> damiank: or if you want to test from reboot - comment out the swap line in fstab
<damiank> on low ram systems to keep programs running?
<elfy> mine gets used when I'm using vm's
<damiank> elfy: i dont use vm's :)
<damiank> only browser, an IDE to code in php/python and some other small stuff
<damiank> like filezilla
<damiank> so plenty of ram free
<damiank> i'll test that on my next reboot thanks elfy
<Naphatul> if you're using swap without filling ram then there's probably something else wrong
<damiank> Naphatul i supposed that, so i asked to test
<Naphatul> just having it on wouldn't slow anything down if it isn't used
<elfy> damiank: then if you're only doing 'small stuff' why worry about swap and swappiness
<damiank> i want to test how it works
<damiank> elfy, i noticed for eg. that when i load thunar, swap increases
<damiank> actually when i open several windows of it, it gets much worst
<damiank> and the system goes very slow
<damiank> so i want to test without swap how it works
<damiank> its thunar 1.6.3 by the way
<Artemis3> i blame tumbler
<damiank> what's that?
<Artemis3> thumbnail maker
<damiank> ummm... not much use here i think
<damiank> i'll test unloading that too
<damiank> maybe thats the reason
<damiank> is there a bug filled for that?
<damiank> should i try to do an update¿?
<Artemis3> dunno if its better with 14.04 but with 12.04 it loves to eat all your ram if you happen to be downloading a video
<damiank> :)
<Naphatul> damiank, update from what? are you still runing the beta?
<damiank> i'm using b2, yeah
<Naphatul> then you obviously you should update
<adrenaline_> damiank, If you mwant to see what is using swap run top in a terminal and the top process is most likely your culprit.
<damiank> i downloaded that iso approximately at the start of last week
<ofloo_> hi, i've got this weird problem even after rebooting version 14.04 keeps trying to unmount umount -l /media/ofloo/xbian-beta2
<Artemis3> im holding upgrades until the ibus stuff gets fixed
<Naphatul> oh and just get iotop and check what's using your disk no need to do wild guessing
<Naphatul> that and htop and you can see what is doing what
<damiank> ok i'll test all this
<ofloo_> the directory isn't there the device isn't there how does xubuntu even know
<damiank> sorry i didnt check if there was a new version i thought we were still on b2
<ofloo_> why does it even keep trying to unmount it after rebooting
<Artemis3> there is no need to call it b2 if you have kept updating to this day
<ofloo_> what is weird is it's always the same pid as well..
<damiank> Artemis i'll check if its updated, thanks for the help
<Artemis3> just run update-manager
<damiank> yes, i know
<damiank> i'll check that too
<damiank> i'm off to eat something thank you all i'll be back later with how it worked
<damiank> :)
<Mugen_> Hello
<Mugen_> I just upgraded to 14.04 and I noticed I cannot roll up my windows with the scroll wheel anymore
<Mugen_> how can I re-enable this?
<Simes> @Mugen,
<Simes> @Mugen, Window Manager tweaks, Accessibility, last option.
<Mugen_> Thanks
<Simes> :-)
<Simes> Is it just me, or is the new Whisker Menu less easy to use than in 13.10 and earlier?  Seems to need more mouse movement and clicks.  (May as well be using Mint.)
<brainwash> you can type the first letters of the app you want to start
<brainwash> so no mouse movement needed at all
<Simes> True, you can.  Shame it doesn't work like the Mint one where if you type a command you do not have installed, it tells you what it might be.
<elfy> Simes: I'm not sure if it's bound to a shortcut - but it is here - Super+Esc then type couple of letters, no mouse at all
<Simes> It's not bound by default (at least, not on the Live DVD), but that's a good idea.
<Naphatul> Simes, mint with what DE? also whiskermenu is great you don't need any clicks
<Simes> Mint + MATE
<Simes> I probably should just upgrade from 13.10 and adjust myself!
<Simes> Ctrl+Esc, not Super+Esc, BTW
<Luyin> hi everyone
<NRDisciple> on 14.04 LTS, is there a known issue of not being able the change the wallpaper?  All .jpg files are greyed out.  Thanks!
<NRDisciple> Also setting the wallpaper from the image editor does nothing
<NRDisciple> the normal wallpaper options work from the backdrops only
<brainwash> NRDisciple: which image editor?
<NRDisciple> sorry "image viewer"
<NRDisciple> and it wont let me add to usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<brainwash> ah, that's ristretto
<NRDisciple> lol good to know the name
<brainwash> yeah, it does not support the new background config format yet :/
<NRDisciple> so no changes to wallpapers until a new update comes along?
<GridCube> NRDisciple, /usr/share is locked by root, place your custom images on ~/.local/share/xfce4/backdrops
<GridCube> also you can choose the source folder from the wallpaper settings manager
<NRDisciple> i tried
<brainwash> you can use the desktop settings dialog or right click on the image in the file manager and set it as background
<NRDisciple> all .jpg images are greyed out
<GridCube> are you using 14.04 on a virtual machine?
<NRDisciple> 14.04
<NRDisciple> no
<NRDisciple> installed
<GridCube> NRDisciple, please paste here the result of lsb_release -d
<NRDisciple> the dock is also gone from 13.10, but this isn't my computer and the owner didn't like it anyways :P
<NRDisciple> ok
<NRDisciple> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> yes, thats fine
<GridCube> well NRDisciple your problem is known, but usual in virtual machines
<GridCube> not in real hardware
<NRDisciple> meh
<NRDisciple> short of a re-d/l and burn on a new disc, any suggestions
<GridCube> NRDisciple, can you add your problem here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1271713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271713 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xubuntu 14.04 trusty thar desktop wallpapers selection shows empty" [Undecided,Fix released]
<NRDisciple> sure
<NRDisciple> hmmm you can change the desktop but only to the images in the backdrop folder and as you said, it's locked by root
<GridCube> NRDisciple, can you try login in on a guest session and see if there it works?
<GridCube> maybe you inherited a wrong setting somehow?
<NRDisciple> lol i'll try bbiab
<tuxwizard> what is the best way to disable power management settings in 14.04?
<tuxwizard> My box at work will lock up during the night and I have to hard boot it when I come into the office each morning
<genii> Probably to remove acpid
<tuxwizard> so remove acpi-support and acpid?
<NRDisciple> works fine on a guest session
<genii> tuxwizard: That's what I would probably try, yes
<tuxwizard> thanks, genii
<NRDisciple> strange that a guest session would allow me to change the wallpaper
<genii> tuxwizard: No prob. Maybe report back later to tell us if this prevented it from locking up the next night :)
<louigi> hey fellas! I bought a Lenovo B590 laptop. It is said to be Ubuntu certified. However, it has already several times frozen, when only a hard reset helps. I looked through the logs, kernel and system and xorg, but did not find much. I run xubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<louigi> Can anyone please advice where to look and what to do?
<NRDisciple> nvm got the wallpaper to change.  Thanks for the help!
<GridCube> tuxwizard, go to settings and search the lightlocker settings, there you change where and if to lock
<GridCube> also check that you dont have xscreensaver installed along with lightlocker, they dont play well with each other
<flan_suse> Anyone here place the panel on the bottom (rather than top?)
<elfy> flan_suse: I do
<flan_suse> elfy: Do you notice the xfce4-indicator-plugin is glitchy when using a bottom panel?
<elfy> no, and I've been using it for months
<flan_suse> For instance, when the options / size changes (such as disabling wireless, closing a music application, etc), it "resizes" leaving a huge gap on the bottom.
<flan_suse> I can show you a screen shot.
<flan_suse> Actually, you can try it too.
<flan_suse> You use gmusicbrowser or Banshee?
<GridCube> flan_suse, i use it at the bottom and never noticed a proble either
<flan_suse> Ironically, I can't take a screenshot, since xfce won't read keyboard shortcuts when I have anything on the indicator tray selected...
<flan_suse> There's an easy way to reproduce this.
<flan_suse> IF you use Banshee, or gmusicbrowser, or can disable wireless for a few seconds.
<flan_suse> It's hard to describe / search in a bug report.
<elfy> flan_suse: I've run through probably 6 music players in the last 5 months never noticedd an issue
<flan_suse> Okay, so you have one ready to use now?
<flan_suse> As long as it supports the sound menu option (Banshee, gmusic, rhthymbox, etc.)
<Vakkotaur> fwiw, just about the first thing I do is move the panle to the bottom of the screen. No issues noticed.  Maybe I've just been lucky?
<GridCube> flan_suse, open the screenshoter, set it up to take a screenshot in 4 seconds, pop the issue window and wait for the screen to shot
<flan_suse> Okay.
<flan_suse> You'll see my example.
<flan_suse> It's not like a crash or freeze, but quite annoying none-the-less.
<flan_suse> Uploading now.
<flan_suse> http://imgbin.org/images/17155.png
<flan_suse> Notice where my mouse cursor is.
<flan_suse> However, if I click away, and click again, it will display as normal.
<flan_suse> However...
<flan_suse> If I load a song, connect to a network, or do anything else that changes the vertical height of the menu...
<flan_suse> It gets "cramped up" at the bottom.
<flan_suse> Upon closing the music app, or disconnecting from the network, etc,... it will "hover" above the panel again.
<flan_suse> This never happens if I place my panel on the top; only when it's on the bottom.
<flan_suse> It appears to be an issue when the menu height changes.
<flan_suse> As if it was coded to properly re-adjust when using a top panel, but gets confused if it's on the bottom.
<flan_suse> It's like pixel (0,0) is on the top of the menu rather than the bottom of the menu.
<flan_suse> Fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<GridCube> flan_suse, never noticed that
<GridCube> though to be honest i never use that thing
<flan_suse> You can reproduce it easily.
<flan_suse> It's not only the sound menu. Same issue with the network menu or anything that uses xfce4-indicator-plugin
<flan_suse> Such as disabling wireless (changes the height of the menu), same glitch happens.
<GridCube> no, never seen that isue
<flan_suse> I have a hunch this problem goes unnoticed because Xubuntu defaults with a top panel.
<elfy> flan_suse: as I said I've been using this for months and not seen an issue - and if I had I would have said something
<flan_suse> elfy: GridCube: what happens if you repeat the steps I described above?
<GridCube> sorry flan_suse i can not replicate the issue
<flan_suse> GridCube: So it re-adjusts properly when you repeat the steps?
<GridCube> yes
<elfy> I've not got wireless - but doing anything with the various indicators I get no issue
<flan_suse> What could be the cause?
<flan_suse> This is a fresh install (not upgrade) of Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<elfy> flan_suse: you could try removing the panel config in .config/xfce4
<flan_suse> elfy: I'll try. Need to disconnect and rejoin. BRB
<flan_suse> Nope. Removing .config/xfce4/panel made no difference.
<elfy> flan_suse: really no idea I'm afraid, not seen it here and you're the first one I've heard tell off - perhaps report it - add the image to the bug report
<flan_suse> How would I describe it you think?
<flan_suse> xfce4-indicator-plugin glitches when menu height is resized?
<flan_suse> Just not sure how to concisely word it to make sense.
<elfy> that's why I suggest adding the screenie - I'd not worry to much about making the report concise - just the title
<flan_suse> Okay
<Tunix> VLC seems to have problems to terminate properly after playing a video. Is it just me or does someone else observe this behavior as well?
<starrats> think I'm going to have to file a bug report concerning the 'frozen cursor' I'm having again, after a week of non-reezing of it.
<starrats> <starrats> tried to report a bug on term with ubuntu-bug and get sent to a page/link that I don't understand what you folks want me or others to do!
<knome> starrats, what was your ubuntu-bug command?
<starrats> what do you mean by command?
<knome> starrats, what did you write in the terminal?
<starrats> nothing ot ther than ubuntu-bug
<starrats> should add to that?
<knome> did you follow the wizard?
<xubuntu171> azx_get_response timeout at booting from live-usb
<xubuntu171> what can i do?
<starrats> yes and the wizard took me to a link
<knome> starrats, ok. so what is your issue then?
<starrats> this link:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<knome> does it freeze completely, or just for a while?
<starrats> frrezes completerly and the cursor turns in to a capital I
<starrats> at the password screen
<starrats> in the little password window and will not let me put my pw in
<xubuntu171> read about disabling hd audio in BIOS - but can't find a comparable setting?? any other suggestions?
<starrats> thought this was fixed because all last week it was working like a charm
<knome> starrats, okay... can you login to the machine via ssh from some other machine, or is it your only one?
<knome> starrats, or alternatively, does the TTY's work?
<xubuntu171> I'm siiinging in the rain
<starrats> I have no other computer and TTY's is what?  ctrl/alt/F1
<knome> starrats, yes, can you access a TTY, or is the computer completely frozen?
<astojo> hello, all.  stupid question:  has anyone had any problems customizing their menu with menulibre?
<knome> astojo, please be more specific; what exactly+
<astojo> it seems rather limited, even if i run as root... not as easy to customize my menu as with alacarte in the past.
<knome> you shouldn't run it as root.
<knome> astojo, you still haven't told us what it is missing
<astojo> I only tried root bc with a vanilla, stock install, it would allow me to select the "hide from menus" option.
<starrats> I accessed the TTY and I got my login but it would not let me login, even though I had the correct login name and password, but yes the TTY worked
<astojo> every time i did, and then tried to select something, else, it asked me to save, then never did anything once I did.
<knome> astojo, i still don't understand... you do not need to run as root
<knome> astojo, try using the save button before you select something else to make sure
<knome> astojo, then wait for a while for the menus to see the change and open a menu to see if it's hidden
<knome> starrats, are you sure you can't log in from the TTY?
<astojo> strangely, nothing happens when I click save.  It still asks me to do so once I click other menus, and I agree to at the prompt, and still, no change.
<knome> astojo, no change in what menulibre shows or the actual menu?
<astojo> the actual menu.
<knome> astojo, which xubuntu version are you running?
<starrats> well my login name is my real name and my password is correct and it asked me 3 times to login
<astojo> trusty.  vanilla install, basically, except I added full libreoffice and run compton to stop screen tearing.
<knome> astojo, can you run menulibre form the terminal and see if it gives you any output when you are trying to save the items?
<starrats> knome my loging name is what I see at startup correct?
<starrats> when i put my password in
<knome> starrats, no... your login is the "username" part in  /home/username/
<astojo> even on startup, it's throwing "warning: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket"
<starrats> I ah ok
<knome> astojo, that might be irrelevant..
<starrats> will try again
<astojo> okay, just thought i'd mention it.  "PermissionError: permission denied" when I try to save.
<knome> astojo, okay... then running menulibre as root probably has broken it for you
<astojo> maybe that one time i tried root, i screwed it up.
<knome> astojo, remove/backup ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu and everything in ~/.local/share/applications
<d[0]g> hey peeps
<knome> astojo, then try again.
<d[0]g> my servers ant booting at boot
<d[0]g> aint*
<d[0]g> init.d not working in 14.04 sup ?
<mapp> hey
<d[0]g> oi
<mapp> hmm
<d[0]g> sudo update-rc.d snmpd enable
<d[0]g> update-rc.d: warning:  start runlevel arguments (none) do not match snmpd Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<d[0]g> update-rc.d: warning:  stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match snmpd Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<d[0]g>  Enabling system startup links for /etc/init.d/snmpd ...
<d[0]g>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/snmpd .
<astojo> as root, it looks completely different, and is missing non-categorized items, btw.  Such as "Xubuntu Website", Help, etc.
<mapp> they changed somethng with init.d i thought
<d[0]g> still they dont get iitialized at boot
<knome> astojo, that's probably because it loads the menu for the root user.
<d[0]g> what is going on
<d[0]g> ?
<knome> astojo, as i said, you shouldn't run it as root
<knome> d[0]g, please use pastebin for multiline pastes.
<d[0]g> im sorry
<d[0]g> u knwo anything related to ths issue
<SunilJoshi> Hello, I am facing changing Cursor themes in Xubuntu14.04
<astojo> can i change menulibre
<d[0]g> snmpd sendmail apache etc aint booting at startup
<mapp> na not sure;/
<astojo> ** 's permissions for that?
<SunilJoshi> After changing the theme, its not applied fully
<knome> astojo, change menulibre?
<knome> SunilJoshi, even after reboot?
<knome> starrats, can you log in from TTY now?
<SunilJoshi> knome: I have not rebooted, do we need to reboot just to change a mouse cursor? :o
<astojo> sorry, i meant change back the permissions for the necessary files
<d[0]g> any one having this issue to
<knome> astojo, i guess you can try if chowning them to your user helps.
<knome> astojo, i would just remove them to make sure everything is as it should.
<knome> d[0]g, it might be better to ask in #ubuntu-server
<d[0]g> let me go ther then
<d[0]g> but if they discover im running xubuntu
<d[0]g> they tell me to f#$% off
<astojo> remove them altogether?  I meant the specified files that the permission denied output referred to.
<starrats> yes and no, lol Ican loging and thank you knome for that little info but once I get to the line ~s I don't know what to type in next sorry, have always worked with gui and still getting the hang of term, I'm a noobie an d not afraid to admit it.
<SunilJoshi> knome: yes after even a restart its.. like that :(
<starrats> the line is like brian@brian,,,,,~s
<knome> astojo, well you can copy them to some other place for a while to see if the problem is the file permissions (which it looks like)
<knome> starrats, ok, remember that page you were forwarded to?
<astojo> oh, right.  trying that now.
<starrats> yes
<starrats> brian@brian-Satellite-L775D:~$
<starrats> that's what I get after login
<knome> starrats, run these commands in the shell:
<starrats> ok
<knome> starrats, dmesg >dmesg.txt
<starrats> okay
<knome> starrats, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log >Xorg.0.log
<knome> starrats, cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state   (if you have an intel GPU)
<knome> starrats, sorry, the last one should be:
<knome> starrats, cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state >915_error_state
<knome> starrats, does the freeze happen every time or are you able to log in to the graphical mode?
<starrats> I have been getting basck on via the gui
<starrats> was trying to send you a pm on that concerning changing my desktop theme, from photo worked fine, your image, did not work and now back to photo, is working again
<knome> starrats, ok, so now log in to the graphical mode.
<starrats> ah ok brb
<delt> running 64bit now, most of my stuff is working great
<delt> oh, desktop...haven't solved the laptop lid thing
<astojo> knome, i got it kind-of-working, but it still does wacky things whenever I make a change, like put extra, new launchers for below "log out".  would it work if I just installed alacarte and purged menulibre?  If not, I may have to give whisker a second chance.
<knome> astojo, alacarte should work as it has worked so far.
<knome> astojo, though if menulibre does unexpected things, would be helpful if you could file bugs against it
<astojo> perfect.  thank you for your help.  i appreciate it.
<knome> astojo, no problem
<astojo> i'm thinking the wacky things are related to me trying to run is as root upon first difficulties, but i certainly can, and did when it crashed.
<knome> astojo, removing the files i told you should have fixed all issues related to running root, but yeah.. you can always run menulibre from the terminal and see if it still throws permission denied -errors
<astojo> it stopped throwing them after i did that, but then started "gtk-CRITICAL: gtk_tree_model_get_iter: assertion 'path->depth > 0 failed"
<astojo> ... which doesn't sound like a show stopper.  feel like i've seen that before.
<knome> astojo, dunno. file a bug :)
<knome> the menulibre developer is active, we just got in the first batch of fixes after 14.04
<astojo> hmm, guess i'll have to.  thanks again.
<starrats> knome, it was still freezing, took me 2 times to get logged in on gui, don't what i did wrong on those commands you gave me or what but I wrote them down.  BTW the TTY did not work when I was trying to login
<knome> starrats, umm, so were you able to run the commands on a TTY when the freeze happened?
<d[0]g> nomodeset
<d[0]g> ^
<d[0]g> at boot
<d[0]g> might be the thing
<starrats> NO the trl/alt/F1 did not work, had to do a hard shutdown to reboot
<starrats> ctrl
<starrats> twice
<starrats> this is what was happening durin the pre-release also, if you remember
<knome> starrats, right... then i don't know if a bug report will be very helpful
<knome> starrats, if the same machine has worked with previous versions, it shouldn't really be about nomodeset either
<starrats> ah ok I will continue working on it on my end, hoping that it will go away
<starrats> I never got a previous version of xubuntu working when setting up a dual boot
<knome> starrats, right, then i guess you could try the nomodeset option
<knome> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<starrats> I will try that knome
<nhoj> Does xfwm compositor provide for anything other than window manager appearance, i.e., to enhance performance for other programs?
<knome> how would any compositor ever enhance performance?
<nhoj> The compositor reportedly causes tearing in Chromium.
<nhoj> knome, I think your question means that it is useless for anything else. Correct?
<knome> yes, the compositor is used for enhancing the looks
<knome> if you don't need it or want it, drop it
<nhoj> knome, thanks, my suspicion is confirmed ;)
<damiank> Artemis updating fixed the memory problems here, so it seems i had an old beta, sorry for that :)
<damiank> now swap is zero
<Pici> Artemis the spaceship thing?
<strika> Hi. Installing new Xubuntu, here.
<damiank> strika: hi, good luck
<damiank> anyone knows how to use a samsung galaxy with xubuntu?
<strika> Thanks. I don't think I need luck to complete the installation, though. :)
<damiank> which is the best approach to have contacts synced?
<damiank> strika: well install here went great, problems arised later, but that was with the beta, now works great
<delt> what's the package to install for the unity desktop?
<nhoj> apt-cache policy unity
<delt> that tells me the stable version is 7.2.0 and not 8?
<delt> oops
<delt> now i have 'unity' installed but it's not listed on the login screen's menu of possible desktops...
<nhoj> some gossip:  https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1965789&ei=M3lVU_v8NqaW2QXWpYGYAQ&usg=AFQjCNHNkOPAko1VsQX0NV2DeUhbpRt_Qw&sig2=qHBCTLK7EwUhsQrVGEx1zA&bvm=bv.65177938,d.b2I
<delt> thanks
<delt> ah, got it: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nhoj> some historical caveats, e.g. "This can cause a poor experience. You should install ubuntu-desktop to get a well working unity, and that might still mess with your xfce files (a tiny amount), since xfce reads gnome's startup list. –  Syzygy May 23 '12 at 16:14
<delt> nhoj: thanks for the info
<delt> hmm... now text becomes all blurry in unity. it gets readable when i hover my mouse over it, but then fades out again.... might be related to nividia driver?
<knome> delt, you would need to ask #ubuntu
<delt> knome: right, thanks
<dooglus> hi guys.  my network manager icon has recently vanished from the notification area.  it was there after I upgraded to 14.04, but disappeared a day or two later.  have you seen this problem?
<dooglus> more details: http://askubuntu.com/a/452353/45642
<delt> hmm... now there's a 5-10 second delay when i press alt+f2 before the "run program" box appears
<nhoj> dooglus, I have no direct approach but using Settings -> Panel -> Items may show what kind of conflicts there are perhaps from the upgrade.
<brainwash> delt: known issue caused by the overlay scrollbar module
<delt> overlay...scrollbar.....module?
<delt> what's that? :D
<brainwash> didn't your scrollbars change after installing ubuntu-desktop?
<delt> not in xfce...
<delt> using the "greybird" theme
<delt> no process matching "overlay" or "scroll"....
<delt> ah, i see the packages overlay-scrollbar - Scrollbar overlay
<delt> same for gtk2 and gtk3
<delt> ...so how do these work exactly, and what do they do?
<brainwash> ask the ubuntu guys
<brainwash> here's the bug report bug 1048805
<ubottu> bug 1048805 in xfce4-appfinder (Ubuntu) "xfce4-appfinder launches very slowly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048805
<delt> brainwash: oh yeah, i see the overlay scrollbar thing
<delt> it's rather annoying in fact :3
<delt> so can i uninstall the overlay packages without affecting the rest of the system?
<brainwash> ofc
<brainwash> or you can disable them for the xubuntu session
<brainwash> if you want them in unity
<delt> ok yeah better idea =)
<delt> from the control panel?
<delt> or config file?
<brainwash> config file, see bug 1239018
<ubottu> bug 1239018 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Disable overlay scrollbars by default in Xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239018
<delt> brainwash: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99disable-overlay any good?
<brainwash> should be fine
<delt> brainwash: logged out and back in, still enabled :(
<delt> reboot?
<delt> also there's a several-second delay when xfce starts up, that i can't use my assigned keys to start programs
<dooglus> nhoj: which panel item usually shows the nm-applet icon?  isn't it the notification area?  where I still see pidgin and such?
<delt> must be a similar issue
<dooglus> here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/Pt636uk.png -- I have the notification area showing - just no network stuff is in it
<delt> brainwash: *duh*
<delt> [pts/21][user@phobos]:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<delt> ubuntustudio
<delt> not xubuntu
<delt> little modification to that script =)
<nhoj> dooglus, If I right click on the network icon, it shows "Indicator Plugin" which is listed in Items.
<dooglus> huh
<dooglus> I don't see that in the list of things I can add
<dooglus> can you find what package provides it?
<dooglus> nhoj: someone else suggestd that I should add it - but here's a screenshot of me trying: http://i.imgur.com/ZA5xe1B.png
<nhoj> xfce4-indicator-plugin -- apt-file search indicator-plugin
<dooglus> "sudo apt-get install xfce4-indicator-plugin" ty
<dooglus> isn't a dependancy of xfce...
<nhoj> indicator Plugin is available from the Panel: add new items menu on my 14.04
<delt> brainwash: now my keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore :/
<delt> [pts/0][user@phobos]:~$ echo $LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR
<delt> 0
<delt> environment variable has been set
<brainwash> no clue
<brainwash> not working at all?
<brainwash> try "xfsettingsd --replace"
<nhoj> dooglus, apt-cache policy xfce4-indicator-plugin
<dooglus> nhoj: that kind of worked for a few seconds - it looks bad - http://i.imgur.com/HfBMSgC.png - and after a few seconds it disappears and a message: "Plugin "Indicator Plugin" unexpectedly left the panel, do you want to restart it?"
<dooglus> "The plugin restarted more than once in the last 60 seconds. If you press Execute the panel will try to restart the plugin otherwise it will be permanently removed from the panel."
<dooglus> nhoj: Installed: 2.3.2-0ubuntu2
<nhoj> dooglus, seems to be installed now -- how about logging out to restart xfce4
<dooglus> ok
<hellpe> hello
<hellpe> I've just upgraded to Xubuntu Trusty and the messaging menu icon just showed up on my system tray
<dooglus> nhoj: it didn't crash yet after logging out and back in
<dooglus> nhoj: but it doesn't respect nah theme choice
<dooglus> my*
<hellpe> I would like to use it as a way to see if I've got new mail, but it only lights up when I'm launching my e-mail client
<hellpe> is there a way to make it check my mail without opening Geary or Thunderbird ?
<brainwash> hellpe: no
<hellpe> basically like xfce mailwatch
<nhoj> dooglus, the theme choice may obscure the icon depending on the background and icon set -- kinda tricky that.
<brainwash> it's only an indicator, so you need to keep thunderbird running in the background
<hellpe> brainwash, ok
<brainwash> dooglus: you have to use a theme which supports gtk2 and gtk3
<hellpe> that doesn't look very useful to me this way though
<dooglus> is this new for ubuntu 14.04?  is there a way to get the old behaviour back where it just worked?
<pandragon>   /join #inkscape
<brainwash> hellpe: you can continue using the mailwatch plugin and uninstall the indicator
<hellpe> brainwash, okay, I didn't know you could uninstall it
<hellpe> I've tried to hide it but the tickboxes won't work
<brainwash> dooglus: the indicator-plugin is now built against gtk3
<nhoj> dooglus, does the network icon in the indicatory plugin work?  eg Show the connection info?
<hellpe> perhaps I should report that
<brainwash> hellpe: after a relog it will be hidden
<dooglus> that indicator plugin thing doesn't seem to work very well.  I want to hide everything except the nm-applet, but the checkboxes don't work
<Guest16246> <14.04 upgrade> How do I get the "action buttons" hibernate to actually work? It is grayed out.
<dooglus> weird that they're put this in an LTS release
<hellpe> brainwash, I mean I can't even tick in the boxes
<hellpe> when I'm clickong on those they stay empty
<hellpe> clicking*
<brainwash> hellpe: that's odd
<brainwash> are you using a "strange" theme? :)
<xubuntudpb> <14.04 upgrade> How do I get the "action buttons" hibernate to actually work? It is grayed out.
<hellpe> brainwash, only the SHimmer default theme
<brainwash> hellpe: try to reproduce this problem with a new user account
<nhoj> dooglus, it seems that the indicator plugin is used for unity apps.  In this case network-manager-gnome provides nm-applet which uses the indcator plugin on the panel.  Not sure but this seems the way it is.
<delt> aaah, now i got my fast, snappy xfce desktop back :D
<brainwash> delt: why do you use the ubuntustudio session?
<hellpe> brainwash, in this case I guess I should create a new one
<delt> brainwash: as opposed to what?
<delt> i'm running ubuntu studio
<brainwash> you know, this is the xubuntu channel :)
<xubuntudpb> <14.04 xubuntu upgrade> How do I get the "action buttons" hibernate to actually work? It is grayed out.
<xubuntudpb> Hibernate works
<brainwash> xubuntudpb: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<Chorca> uuuuugh i'm so done with ubuntu and bluetooth
<Chorca> This "Unable to select SEP" thing has been around forever
<nhoj> dooglus, http://xflinux.blogspot.ca/2011/01/get-ubuntu-like-indicator-applets-and.html
<dooglus> thanks nhoj
<nhoj> dooglus, enjoy!
<dooglus> nhoj: it just seems to eep crashing randomly, thr config panel doesn't work, and all in all it seems half-done
<dooglus> this is an ubuntu thing, right  not xfce?  so if I go back to debian it'll be good again?
<dooglus> keep*
<dooglus> not eep
<nhoj> dooglus, have you installed xubuntu:  try lsb_release -a
<dooglus> I installed ubuntu and xfce
<dooglus> not xubuntu
<nhoj> ouch!
<dooglus> "Description:Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<nhoj> well, that is not xubuntu eh
<dooglus> no
<nhoj> take a run over to #ubuntu or #xfce and get some more help
<knome> nhoj, fyi, there is no such thing as "Xubuntu" in lsb_release -a
<Chorca> to be fair, I just ran that on my clean Xubuntu 14.04 install and mine says Ubuntu too
<nhoj> we are working on xubuntu here -- not ubuntu with xfce4 desktop
<dooglus> not sure there's much difference
<knome> nhoj, no need to get exclusive...
<knome> dooglus, well, there are differences for sure, but we *might* be able to help
<nhoj> knome, sorry, not exclusive, he is having trouble with ubuntu I think as xfce4 is installed so I thought he might get some more help there as well.
<dooglus> they sent me here...
<dooglus> #ubuntu is for unity support really
<knome> i haven't seen a specific error that we can help with, yet
<knome> "keeps crashing" isn't helpful
<knome> and what is "the config panel"?
<knome> and how does it "not work"?
<nhoj> :) good!  How are we doing? The indicator plugin or the nm-applet seems to be the problem
<dooglus> sorry - there's a real shortage of cell towers in this country
<dooglus> I keep losing service
<nhoj> knome, I think I will leave dooglus and the network/panel alone.  Tracked some issues but don't know how to proceed.
<dooglus> by the "config panel" I meant what I see when I right-click an indicator plugin icon and select "properties"
<dooglus> sometimes when I do that, I see the properties window for half a second, and then "Plugin "Indicator Plugin" unexpectedly left the panel, do you want to restart it?", "The plugin restarted more than once in the last 60 seconds. If you press Execute the panel will try to restart the plugin otherwise it will be permanently removed from the panel."
<dooglus> with options to 'execute' or 'remove'
<nhoj> dooglus, I am not able to continue at this time.
<dooglus> other times the properties panel stays up, and I can check and uncheck boxes to hide and show elements - but that does nothing.  other times I can try to check and uncheck the boxes, but they won't change
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> if I killall xfce4-panel then run it in a terminal, I see a lot of output like:
<dooglus> init: indicator-messages main process ended, respawning
<dooglus> init: indicator-bluetooth main process ended, respawning
<dooglus> init: indicator-power main process ended, respawning
<dooglus> as does this guy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-April/009971.html
<dooglus> and the issue with the checkboxes not working seems to be point 6 here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-April/009968.html
<pandragon> Will inkscape 0.48.4 run in Xubuntu 12.04? The repository only has -3 and it won't compile, various errors. The trunk version launch with ' internal error'. TIA!
<knome> pandragon, have you tried https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable ?
<pandragon> yes, could not find file, the Precise version I think
<knome> you "think"?
<Unit193> It's there.
<pandragon> I am trying again. Let you know shortly
<enmarei> For the third time now my computer spontaneously turned off. Thoughts?
<Unit193> enmarei: Check logs in /var/log/, and just to make sure I'd dust out the computer.
<pandragon> That ppa apears to be inkscape-trunk which on launch gives 'internal error.'
<knome> pandragon, what happens with the stable PPA?
<pandragon> The stable ppa is -3
<knome> says "0.48.4" to me
<pandragon> How are you getting that?
<knome> looking at https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable
<pandragon> As far as I can tell ppa:inkscape.dev/stable loads trunk-gtk3 which also give an 'internal error' on launch
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> All I see when IO resume from suspend is a black screen
<peyam> IS it a known bugg?
<Unit193> Yes.
<peyam> what to do then?
<Unit193> Restart Lightdm from a TTY.
<pandragon> knome, I don't think I have gtk3 installed, version appears to be 2.24.10-Oubuntu6.1
<peyam> Unit193, should I do it everytime?
<peyam> Unit193, " sudo lightdm start" it is right?
<pandragon> Correction I do have libgtk-3-0 version 3.4.2-Oubuntu0.8
<Unit193> No, and I don't have the bug number in front of me nor have I been tracking it, so that's just what I did the one time it happened.
<peyam> yes. since 13.10 u had gtk3 i believe
<knome> pandragon, and you sure you are running the version from the PPA?
<peyam> Unit193, so do I need to google it now or ur solution works?
<pandragon> Only place I got it from.
<Unit193> One of the first results: bug #1307114
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1307114 Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<knome> pandragon, anything else on the terminal when you try to run it?
<pandragon> Just the internal error msg
<peyam> Unit193, many solutions.. too time consuming for me and im not totally positive they will work. updating the kernel can be a good idea you think?
<Unit193> It's a good idea to run updates from a security standpoint, but that won't help this at all.
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> Unit193, but since you restart the lightdm, have you had problems ?
<peyam> Unit193, what about using a an other driver than the open source one for the graphics
<Unit193> peyam: Stop randomly guessing, either read the bug report or don't.
<peyam> Unit193, nothing useful there
<peyam> I leave
#xubuntu 2014-04-22
<folkie> hey. i customized my plymouth loader, but it only works when shutting down. when the computer is starting up, the default xubuntu image is shown, and the customized background is only shown if i press an arrow key (goes to text mode) and again to come back to graphical mode (returns to the customized background). how can i make the starting image to be the customized one?
<HiddenDjinn> i'm having issues playing full screen video using trusty
<peyam> no didnt work. lightdm restart wont work
<cremorne> Hi guys, I have been using Xubuntu 14.04 beta 2 for the last 8 weeks or so, with no problems, its been working fine. I've been using Blender 2.69 for video editing which has also been working fine. Two days ago I upgraded my Xubuntu to the official 14.04 release. Now I have a serious problem in Blender. Specifically, the Camera Solve and Object Solve functions, in the movie clip editing panel, now crash instantly when I try to use them. As mentioned, it was
<Dayofswords> Has do-release-upgrade worked for anyone on 12.04?
<Unit193> Dayofswords: LTS releases get the update window (and option) at the first point release.
<Dayofswords> like 14.04.1?
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<Dayofswords> Unit193: Aren't those normal made around the next 6 month release?
<Dayofswords> 14.10 that is.
<Unit193> July 24th
<Dayofswords> oh I found it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.04.1
<CyborgCygnus> Alright I finally got round to attempting a dual boot install of xubuntu 14.04lts on my ssd. It got the the parts of the installation & failed installing the grub, I tried putting it on 3 other partitions but couldn't actually make a new one for it. I tried to put it on the Windows bootloader
<CyborgCygnus> got to*
<CyborgCygnus> I stuffed that up. It got to the last stages of installation & even said installation was complete, but a pop up came up for the grub saying it had failed to install.
<xubuntu043> Hi room, wondering if I can ask for some help for a newbie to linux...been on windows for a good 12+ years now.
<xubuntu043> I have an old desktop PC running Win XP Home.  This machine was built in 2002.
<delt> xubuntu043: if xubuntu doesn't run smoothly on it, you could take a look at "lubuntu"
<delt> !lubuntu | xubuntu043
<ubottu> xubuntu043: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<delt> it's even lighter and less resource-hungry than xubuntu
<xubuntu043> go with lubuntu vs xubuntu?
<xubuntu043> great -- thank you!
<delt> you could try both =) depends what you want to do with the machine.
<xubuntu043> work well with GNUcash?
<delt> gnucash?
<xubuntu043> basically a workhorse desktop.
<xubuntu043> yes.
<delt> yeah, i see gnucash in the repositories
<xubuntu043> home finance software, productivity software (i.e. open office), internet browsing.  not much more I can do with this desktop.
<delt> so that means you can install it from any ubuntu-based linux system
<delt> directly from the same ubuntu repos
<flan_suse> XF86Sleep doesn't work on 14.04.
<delt> there's also ubuntu studio, if you want tons of apps for audio production, video editing, etc etc.
<delt> but you could install most of those apps from another distribution anyways.
<flan_suse> Whether I set it to suspend or open the calculator, XF86Sleep has no effect. Even though it registers as an input / event.
<xubuntu043> I had found this resource and installed/tried xubuntu on a flashdrive...got a black screen after selecting "try before you install."
<xubuntu043> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/01/preparing-your-disks-for-installing.html
<delt> xubuntu043: to dual boot it's usually a lot easier if windows is already installed first, then you install another OS
<xubuntu043> windows is on the desktop.
<delt> because when you install any version of windows, it grabs control of the master boot record and pretends it's the only "OS" in existence.
<xubuntu043> will need to partition the drive before an install, but wanted to see if it could use the current hardware resources first.
<delt> yeah, you can easily do that from the ubuntu install
<xubuntu043> sweet.
<delt> there's a more advanced partition tool also, that comes on the install
<xubuntu043> and that's with the lubuntu ISO?
<delt> anyway i'm off to bed.. good night everyone
<delt> yeah also
<xubuntu043> thank you delt.  'night!
<delt> it's basically the same installer
<delt> good night!
<xubuntu043> ok cool.  wish me luck.  :-)
<flan_suse> Anyone get XF86Sleep to work on 14.04?
<xubuntu043> if you're still here, last question:
<xubuntu043> my video card is a PCI slot card (mobo doesn't have a AGP slot).
<xubuntu043> will lubuntu catch that natively?
<kupo_> hello folks. is it safe to get rid of thunar and just use pcman?
<holstein> kupo_: why get rid? why not just use pcman?
<kupo_> figure not using. why have it. if it's a big issue and would destroy my menu or panel. no biggie
<holstein> kupo_: why get rid of it? the few mb's of space?
<holstein> kupo_: if you want to get rid of it, you can.. i wouldnt though, it will likely pull out more than you think
<cfhowlett> kupo_ agreed.  keep it, don't delete it.
<holstein> kupo_: and, you literally get a small-ish chunk of a larger disk back
<kupo_> ok. i won't. not trying to mess system up right now. already done two fresh installs past day or so heh
<james0r> I don't really get why the indicator plugin is needed.
<james0r> I'm guessing it's to offer the same kind of tray integration as is on Unity? seems to have drawbacks though like not being able to hover for tooltips
<james0r> and accessing Skype is 2 clicks instead of one. maybe it's more comfortable if you're coming from Unity though.
<kupo_> you can hide certain indicators or remove it though
<james0r> yeah i removed it entirely. i gave it a try but couldnt figure out why i would need it
<b4tm4n> what is the proper way to make ip rules and ip routes persistent in xubuntu?  I've been trying to use iptables-save and iptables-restore, but it doesn't appear that my routes or rules are persisting using this method.
<CyborgCygnus> Back, asked a question but had to leave for an appointment. I installed xubuntu 14.04 dual boot with Windows, but right at the end the grub installation failed. To even get xubuntu on the same drive as Windows I had to custom partition it as it was hidden from the first menu. I told it to put the bootloader on the same partition as the windows one & xubuntu on a new partition. What are my options for fixing this?
<henry_> my indicator plugin is displaying the menubar for the active window, causing constant crashing of the indicator plugin
<henry_> any idea how i can fix this?
<henry_> CyborgCygnus, i would just re-install xubuntu,
<CyborgCygnus> henry_, I tried that, same problem
<henry_> boot-repair wont install so i dont know
<CyborgCygnus> henry_, I ran a boot repair from the live usb
<henry_> well you can manually install boot repair but that could be harmful
<CyborgCygnus> henry_, It didn't pick up the xubuntu on the SSD partition
<henry_> open gparted b4 trying to install. delete everything but windows and start over?
<CyborgCygnus> henry_, Would reinstalling with a seperate partition for the grub work?
<henry_> install grub to disk, not partition
<CyborgCygnus> henry_, I don't know, I'll try another reinstall
<henry_> sda = disk whereas sda1 = partition
<henry_> My indicator plugin is displaying the menubar for the active window, causing constant crashing of the indicator plugin. Any idea how i can fix this?
<henry_> eg: having xchat as the active window casues a crash loop unless i choose to remove the plugin
<abhra> could anybody provide any idea to solve the problem of huawei e355 usb modem with xubuntu 14.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309054 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "huawei E355 usb router not working properly in xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> abhra, keep to the one channel, dont crosspost
<abhra> bazhang, very well. i will wait for the answer in this channel then.
<mapp> hey abhra cant help ut have you tried the ubuntuforums
<mapp> often very useful
<abhra> mapp, not for 14.04. upto 13.04 it worked by default. in 13.10, there was a solution proposed in a german ubuntu users forum. they basically deactivated the changes made in the cdc_ncm part of the kernel; the changes made post 3.8 series. their hypothesis was that the modemmanager was not showing the changes made in the kernel.
<mapp> ah
<LiquidRain> do-release-upgrade is not finding xubuntu 14.04
<LiquidRain> how can I upgrade in-place?
<mapp> what is it on now
<LiquidRain> 13.10
<mapp> whats the actual error
<LiquidRain> "No new release found"
<LiquidRain> Could be my mirror is slow
<abhra> mapp, modem manager is not showing the ethernet-over-usb at all. wifi hotspot is available but not the wired connection.
<LiquidRain> I had to change the software update settings to notify me of any new release
<LiquidRain> It was set to "only long term versions".
<LiquidRain> Isn't 14.04 an LTS?
<abhra> mapp, modem manager should show "wired connection" and one wifi hotspot. but it is only showing the hotspot,not the "wired connection" part
<henry_> LiquidRain, sudo update-manager -d
<henry_> it wont give you the option until 14.04.1
<LiquidRain> henry_: same problem, it always told me "no new release found."  setting update manager to notify me of any new release fixed it.
<henry_> well thats how i did it
<henry_> because you wont be given the option untill 14.04.1
<LiquidRain> OK.  Well I upgraded anyway. :)
<bragamob> hello,I'm having a problem installing xubuntu in a hp machine.... I had installed it like I did in this machine (packard Bell), but when I start it it stays black with an underscore blinking....
<bragamob> is this normal... or you know a way to change it!
<bragamob> thanks in advance
<bekks> !nomodeset | bragamob
<ubottu> bragamob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CyborgCygnus> Well after 3 install attempts the 3rd was the lucky charm for xubuntu dual booting on a ssd with windows. Holy flipping sock ducks is it quick on the SSD compared to the 500gb hdd
<alita> hi, i installed today Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. As before i wanted to use synapse as launcher. after: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:synapse-core/ppa sudo apt-get update i get: http://ppa.launchpad.net/synapse-core/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found is there still a good way i can install synapse? thank you for reading this.
<nlsthzn> yes you can... I installed it via a deb... one moment I see if I can find the link :)
<nlsthzn> I am sure there are others but this is what I installed from - https://code.launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing/+build/5907622
<nlsthzn> works fine for me
<alita> thank you!
 * nlsthzn is not sure if there is a better way
<ts14ic> He-e-e-ello ^ )
<alita> iis this only for 64 bit systems?
<nlsthzn> ah yes I have a 64-bit system... let me have a look for 32-bit...
<ts14ic> I have this small problem, when whisker menu button get's dark black, when you drag items from taskbar oO . Disabling the labels in taskbar is a workaround.., which I don't like : ) . Is there any other way? Xubuntu 14.04 Thanks : )
<nlsthzn> alita, https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing/+files/synapse-dbg_0.2.99%7Ebzr520%2Bi18n%2B518%7Eubuntu14.04.1_i386.deb
<nlsthzn> sorry wrong one
<alita> i think i found it. https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing/+sourcepub/4084987/+listing-archive-extra
<nlsthzn> alita, https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing/+files/synapse_0.2.99%7Ebzr520%2Bi18n%2B518%7Eubuntu14.04.1_i386.deb
<nlsthzn> that should work
<alita> thx a lot!
<nlsthzn> no worries , pity the official ppa doesn't work for 14.04
<alita> yes, since i started using synapse i cannot imagine using xubuntu without it
<brainwash> ts14ic: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10656
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10656 in General "Dragging a panel window button turns external panel plugin black" [Normal,New]
 * nlsthzn also got whisker to work with superkey so synapse has a partner in crime now :)
<ts14ic> brainwash, gosh. I knew this bug since 12.04 oO ... If feels so at least oO.
<ts14ic> brainwash, i mean. I already moved the panel to the top, because sound applet is misplaced because of the mpris2 stuff. And now... The two panel scheme? Again : )
<ts14ic> brainwash, thanks.
<star_prone> hi!
<star_prone> I have upgraded my xubuntu installation from 13.04 to 14.04 but now my aptana stops w/o an error message
<star_prone> when it first stopped, I had an error message with something related to java jvm
<star_prone> but now it stops without any message
<star_prone> did anyone else had this problem?
<MopsieUK> Hi,  I thought I would ask here first.  I have just done a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04.   I want to add AboutMe to the MenuLauncher under System.  I have gone to the MenuLibre menu editor, but can't figure out how to show the menu items
<MopsieUK> Does anyone have an idea?
<bluesabre> MopsieUK: remove all the categories from "About Me" except "System".  This should move it from the System Settings to the System menu
<bluesabre> (you may have to add "System" yourself)
<MopsieUK> mmm.  I have done that and but its still not appearing in the menu.
<bluesabre> so, like this? http://imagebin.org/306954
<bluesabre> I'm heading out the door now, hopefully somebody else can give you a hand.
<MopsieUK> Thanks Bluesabre.  For some reason I have to logout first
<MopsieUK> but its working now
<MopsieUK> :-)
<xubuntu222> Hi. Anyone here?
<nlsthzn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu222> I've got the problem, that skype is not minimized to systray in Xubuntu 14.04, anymore.
<xubuntu222> is there anyone experiencing the same problem?
<xubuntu307> Hi. New Xubuntu user here. Just installed 14.04 a couple of days ago. I changed my desktop wallpaper to an image in another folder using the settings GUI and now things are weird. The image has reverted to a default and I can't change it. Also right-clicking on the desktop no longer pulls up any sort of menu.
<ochosi> xubuntu770: sounds like xfdesktop crashed
<ochosi> err
<ochosi> srry
<ochosi> wrong nick
<ochosi> xubuntu307: sounds like xfdesktop crashed
<ochosi> what happens when you bring up the settings dialog?
<christoffer> anyone here that knows where I can specify number of workspace rows?
<christoffer> in Xubuntu 14.04
<christoffer> I can't find the setting after re-install
<xubuntu307> Ha. No worries "Xubuntu07" isn't exactly catchy. The settings GUI seems normal. I can select wallpapers, folders for wallpapers, etc. but there's no change when selected.
<ochosi> christoffer: settings manager > workspaces
<knome> hey christoffer :)
<christoffer> ochosi, yea, I only have "number of workspaces" and workspace names there
<ochosi> xubuntu307: what about running "ps -A | grep xfdesktop" in the terminal
<christoffer> knome, hi, how are you?
<xubuntu307> Just a sec...
<xubuntu770> Help!
<xubuntu307> doesn't seem to be doing anything whatsoever
<knome> xubuntu307, what's up?
<holstein> xubuntu770: just ask if you have a question, and a volunteer may be able to help
<xubuntu770> I think I have really messed up my installation of Xubuntu - it was all going quite well, until I tried to sort out the home network.  I now have a core2 machine running 14.04 64bit, and an older machine running 32 bit, but they will not share folders or files.  I think my error was to delete Samba in an attempt to remove a windows network.  Somehow I have now got an inconsistency between my /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname fi
<xubuntu770> les, and I still can't share folders or files!!!
<elfy> christoffer: right click on the workspaces plugin - you can set rows there
<elfy> properties ...
<knome> christoffer, fine, still recovering from the release :)
<christoffer> elfy, workspace plugin?
<xubuntu307> not much, Knome. Changed my wallpaper to an image in a differnet folder. Now the desktop is acting up. Can't change the image even though the settings mamger seems normal and right-clicking the desktop no longer pulls up a menu.
<ochosi> xubuntu307: please try to run "xfdesktop" from the terminal then
<elfy> christoffer: if you want workspaces in more than 1 row - the option to change it is actually in the workspaces switcher on the panel
<mpmc> Hey folks, where can I get different themes for xfce?
<star_prone> I have upgraded my xubuntu installation from 13.04 to 14.04 but now my aptana stops w/o an error message
<star_prone> but now it stops without any message
<star_prone> did anyone else had this problem?
<holstein> mpmc: http://xfce-look.org/ and many other places
<knome> star_prone, what is "aptana"?
<star_prone> an ide for php
<knome> star_prone, where did you install it from?
<star_prone> aptana.org I think
<knome> star_prone, ok, ask their support
<xubuntu307> @Ochosi: That did it. Thank you. I guess I'll move my wallpaper images to the default backdrop folder for the time being just to be safe.
<star_prone> I can't remember exactly, this happened an year ago
<star_prone> ohhh you genius... thanks for support
<knome> star_prone, we can't guarantee packages that aren't installed by default work, let alone packages aren't in the repositories
<christoffer> elfy, thanks. If I right click the workspaces in the panel I get the "settings > workspaces" but the "number of rows" only exists if I press the "workspace settings" from within the panel settings.
<knome> star_prone, good luck
<xubuntu307> at least until I figure out why/if changing it caused the crash
<star_prone> thanks
<star_prone> although java it is in the default repository
<ochosi> xubuntu307: there should be no need to do that
<christoffer> knome, aha I see. You always need some recovery time after meeting some deadline.
<knome> star_prone, i would bet the issue is generated by aptana, not java; otherwise all other java applications would be broken as well
<christoffer> I'm currently starting to get a bit stressed with my master thesis but I think I will be able to finish it in a few weeks
<ochosi> xubuntu307: you can go to settings manager > session and startup > session and make sure "xfdesktop" is there
<ochosi> xubuntu307: then it should get autospawned, should it die again
<knome> christoffer, good luck! :)
<knome> christoffer, and any plans after that?
<star_prone> knome: you're probably right, don't know what to say about it
<christoffer> knome, yea, starting to work for a Norwegian company but still in Sweden ;) ...starting the 1st of september
<star_prone> knome: apart from the fact that it worked until 3-4 hours ago when I did the upgrade and that the only error was java related
<elfy> christoffer: you don't see Properties in the right click menu?
<xubuntu555> help
<xubuntu307> okay, in that case I'll leave well-enough alone. At least I know how to restart it now. Xfdesktop isn't in my startup list, just the Xfsettingsd daemon. I'll add it now.
<christoffer> elfy, aha, my mistake ...assumed "properties" was "workspace settings" but I have them both in the right-click menu
<holstein> xubuntu555: just ask if you have a question , and maybe a volunteer will be able to assist..
<elfy> christoffer: :)
<xubuntu555> after the update skype is not showing in the systray, anymore. any trick to make it reappear?
<holstein> xubuntu555: you can always try asking the skype team to address it
<xubuntu555> thet's true. thanks, anyway.
<xubuntu290> hola ayuda porfavor
<xubuntu290> instale la vercion 14.04 de xubuntu , pero al reproducir las peliculas se ven de color verde
<GridCube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GridCube> xubuntu290, si no sabes inglés pasate a #ubuntu-es y te explico
<xubuntu290> dode pongo eso
<GridCube> donde estas escribiendo
<GridCube> /j #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu290>  ok
<Vyrlokar> Hello everyone
<Vyrlokar> I do have an NVidia Optimus laptop that I'm trying to install xubuntu to, using nvidia prime. I perform the install with nomodeset as I did with previous versions of Ubuntu, but after enabling the privative nvidia driver, I reboot withnout nomodeset and it black screens
<Vyrlokar> It's a clean install. nVidia prime was installed automatically
<Vyrlokar> I would prefer to use nVidia Prime instead of Bumblebee that I used before, as I understand that it should be officially supported, instead of being hackish like Bumblebee is
<star_prone> knome: this is the error that causes my application to crash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7307587/
<star_prone> in case this is related to the upgrade
<fballs> Vyrlokar, you enabled nomodeset in grub?
<star_prone> does the upgrade to 14.04 changes something related to java?
<fballs> star_prone, did you try updating/reinstalling java?
<star_prone> fballs: no, I was waiting for competent suggestions
<star_prone> should I update/reinstall open java or the java distribution from oracle?
<knome> star_prone, no, it isn't
<knome> star_prone, it's possible that it's a version mismatch, but we still can't take the responsibility for non-default, not in repository applications breaking
<knome> star_prone, did you ask for support from the application developers?
<Vyrlokar> fballs: with nomodeset, the laptop boots in low graphics mode, I used that to install. However, after installing the nVidia driver via additional drivers, I edit the grub command line to remove nomodeset, and it back screens. I can continue booting with nomodeset, but that gives me the wrong resolution, and disables the secondary screen
<star_prone> knome: do you think I just want to waste your time? of course I have asked for support even before I wrote here. I respect your time as much as I would like others to respect mine.
<knome> star_prone, i don't, but there is not much we can do about it
<star_prone> knome: it's not about that, but about making the problem known to the world in case the write person hears about it
<star_prone> another thing
<star_prone> is it a good idea to install java from oracle and uninstall open java
<star_prone> someone suggested that
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Vyrlokar> Anyone else having issues with nVidia Prime after removing nomodeset? are hybrid graphics broken at the moment?
<xubuntu770> to try to clarify for anyone who is willing / able to help;  I had the older machine running ubuntu 12:10 and had used samba to configure it to allow network sharing and printing.  I set up the core2 machine with Xubuntu when XP (whatever you say, it will be missed) became even riskier to use and was delighted to be able to choose which to boot into, and even more delighted to find I could run the xp machine virtually usin
<xubuntu770> g oracle vmbox inside Xubuntu.  But I had problems with file sharing.  SO I decided to remove samba from everything, and start again, and it seems that at this point, I have somehow messed up my /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files, as I tried to create a domain for the computers to work in.  I removed Samba, and then re-installed it, but I still have the old windows workgroups, and I do not have the option to "share" when I
<xubuntu770>  right-click a folder or file.  And, every time I try to use a sudo command, the terminal tells me it cannot resolve localhost.  So I'm pretty much stuffed, baffled, and have no clue what to do next.  things I want to sort are 1  resolve sudo issue, 2 fix hosts / localhost issue, 3 file and folder sharing between machines on same network.  Any suggestions and support would be most welcome.
<GridCube> xubuntu770, are any of your machines using windows yet? if not then you can use a different sharing approach, like ssh
<c3l> Does anyone else have problems with screen not lighting up on laptop after suspend. I close the lid and reopen, then it sometimes work again but I cannot change intensity.
<ochosi> c3l: it's a known issue
<c3l> ochosi, good, then its not just me. is there a bug filed on launchpad (or what is the bug tracking system?)
<ochosi> yes there is
<ochosi> we're working on it
<ochosi> it's just a bit tricky to resolve and quite a few ppl are 1) on holidays and or 2) exhausted from the release
<ochosi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<c3l> ochosi, aah I see. great, thank you :)
<ochosi> no problem
<NRDisciple> hey guys, i have a work computer running a Pentium 4 2.53Ghz .  Old Dell computer.  Geforce2GTS vid card, 2GB RAM.  Do you think Xubuntu will run fine for it?  Or should i put Lubuntu on it?
<knome> NRDisciple, should be no problem
<wrongplace> I need to edit a pdf to get rid of a text mark on each page. How can I do that?
<wrongplace> on each page there is a set of letters, a name
<wrongplace> I can select it as text
<knome> editing a PDF file is not really a trivial task.
<wrongplace> the forget it
<wrongplace> n
<NRDisciple> thanks knome
<NRDisciple> the fun part is getting the samsung wireless printer set up :P
<knome> you can try it on the live CD
<knome> don't know how well samsung printers are generally supported, but good luck
<NRDisciple> i've been researching it.. it's not a simple thing =/
<NRDisciple> some say the open source drivers are better, some have better times with the Samsung driver
<NRDisciple> i'll just have to play around with it
<nhoj> I have a Brother wireless printer.  Tricky getting the printer a static ip. Simple with the xfce4 printer settings manager.
<NRDisciple> that's good to know.  I had some issues with cups on another wireless printer we have on the network
<nhoj> The drivers were readily available in this case.
<NRDisciple> yeah i've d/l the official linux drivers for the printer and the open source drivers
<NRDisciple> the computer is still on XP lol
<NRDisciple> migrating some things.. just backed up the palm desktop info
<NRDisciple> and all the diagnostic software is web based
<NRDisciple> so i should be good to go
<amigamagic> hi guys, how to automount an ntfs drive at boot? I have to change the fstab file or is there an easier way?
<koegs> amigamagic: fstab is the way to go
<haitham_bar> hello
<haitham_bar> I'm stuck, my acer aspire laptop's keyboard/touchpad isn't working in any linux release, tried it in ubuntu, xubuntu, fedora, tried googling but nothing seems to help
<amigamagic> koegs, I think so too, thanks
<bellu> hello everybody! I have a problem with sound card: xubuntu sees my sound card just at reboot, never at boot the first time...any suggestion??
<bellu> ...I have a notebook hp 2230s..
<elfy> haitham_bar: it might be easier to find an issue if you told us the model
<haitham_bar> it's acer aspire 5553G
<haitham_bar> half year ago i was running experiments on ubuntu/xubuntu, all worked fine
<haitham_bar> it's dead this time
<NRDisciple> the sound card is dead?
<elfy> NRDisciple: different user - different issue
<elfy> haitham_bar: someone with similar issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555029
<elfy> seems a bios update/ and  or booting with acpi=off worked
<bellu> NRDisciple: if you told to me, I say you no..
<NRDisciple> yes elfy i know
<NRDisciple> and bellu... what?
<haitham_bar> woah, thanks elfy, hope it's gona work.. one last question, is it possible to flash bios from live-cd?
<haitham_bar> im currently running on bodhi via usb-drive
<elfy> no idea re bios I'm afraid
<bellu> NRDisciple: excuse me, I thought you was referring to me...
<NRDisciple> not at all
<NRDisciple> haitham
<NRDisciple> anyways i'll go and stop confusing people :P
<Kolor> Hello. Was wondering if anyone could help me before I loose my mind.
<Kolor> yesterday I updated from Xubunduto 13.10 to 14.04 (running xfce 4.10) Since the upgrade I've had some icons go missing from the notification area (namely deluge-gtk and Dropbox.)
<Kolor> Both item are set not set to hidden in the properties (nne are), and from what I can gather I have the correct icons in the my icon theme, it has not changed anyway. Any ideas??
<amigamagic> it's possible to change a file owner in thunar?
<amigamagic> I can't find the option...
<wrongplace> sudo chown
<amigamagic> wrongplace, I know that...
<amigamagic> I'm asking if it is possible in thunar
<wrongplace> sudo thunar
<amigamagic> I tried that, but there is no option to change file owner
<Kolor> You could write a script and add as a helper app
<amigamagic> it's so difficult to give a simple answer, like YES or NO? :D
<nhoj> I'd go with "NO"
<amigamagic> I would like to know just if there is a GUI approach to change a file/dir owner in thunar
<Kolor> http://imovethings.blogspot.com/2014/04/linux-tricks-thunar-custom-actions.html
<amigamagic> Kolor, thanks for the help, but your answer is not related to what I wanted to know (and btw, maybe I'm wrong but I don't think that with custom actions you can create a GUI to select which user do you want to assign to a file/dir)
<elfy> afaik you'll not be able to change owner with thunar
<Kolor> You can set a context menu item to right click > chown through it though
<amigamagic> Kolor, yes but then you couldn't select the user for changing the ownership
<amigamagic> elfy, from what I've seen until now, I think there isn't such an option in thunar
<amigamagic> maybe this is another thing that should be added in the future
<amigamagic> I love the philosophy "keep it small and simple", but not at the cost of the usability. I know that from the command line you could do ANYTHING, but in a modern workstation I would like to configure my pc as much as possible with a GUI. My PC is not a web-server or a database server a firewall, or similar things.
<elfy> then use something else - maybe the people using it are happy and don't want everything changed
<amigamagic> I don't want to use something else, I will improve what I'm using now until I'm satisfied
<amigamagic> because it's funny :D
 * amigamagic is rebooting is PC after changing the fstab and chowned some dir, hoping its PC will not implode
<nhoj> oy!
 * amigamagic is not imploded (yet...)
<amigamagic> ok, I added my secondary ntfs hdd to the fstab and chowned its mount point, so that only I could access to that drive
<amigamagic> it's strange... Everything worked on the first attempt...
<amigamagic> what is the name of that tool to see the disk usage in a graphical format? Like a map of the drive?
<Pici> boabab?
<p1ro> hi, is there any usb monitor app/service on ubuntu?
<amigamagic> Pici, thanks, it was baobab...
<p1ro> err xubuntu*
<nhoj> something like lsusb perhaps?
<p1ro> nhoj, no, something trying to access usb
<amigamagic> plro, what exactly do yo mean? Like when you insert a pendrive?
<p1ro> something like that
<p1ro> ill explain
<p1ro> im tryign to get usbjtag working but the app keeps trying to read the programmer, just keep restarting, asked on their forums, the owner told me thta can be happening by two apps trying to acces the programmer  at same time, that maybe there is a usb monitoring sotfware meesing around
<p1ro> i try and cant find any, this is almost a fresh install
<nhoj> plro, i looked up usbjtag -- not sure what it is.  As far as "something" accessing the device, the Filemanager might be probing to mount it.
<nhoj> pleia2, mistaking it for a storage device.  Other usb devices like wireless or sound cards may also be probed.
<amigamagic> maybe it should change the advanced options of thunar, related to the mounting of external devices
<nhoj> p1ro, the lsusb might report something interestin about the device but not what is accessing it.
<elfy> p1ro: you got a link to this thing?
<nhoj> elfy, I just took a look at google  usbjtag ???
<elfy> all I can find is some unsupported windows thing
<nhoj> connects to a JTAG scan
<p1ro> nhoj, tells me what is the device and its conected
<p1ro> elfy, link to what?
<nhoj> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_a_USB_JTAG_do?#slide=2
<nhoj> p1ro, we don't seem to know anything about the device.  A web link would help.
<xubuntu770> Gridcube
<xubuntu770> thanks for your reply - yes, I do have windows machines on my network
<p1ro> http://usbjtag.com/
<nhoj> USB JTAG is Windows based EJTAG tool for all MIPS core CPU.
<elfy> p1ro: I think you'll be best trying to get help on their forums
<nhoj> p1ro, /join #usbjtag
<amigamagic> I don't know if it happens to others, but on my workstation with an intel graphics board integrated in the CPU, the "square" that you should see when you move an icon on the desktop, is near invisible...
<amigamagic> * near=nearly
<nhoj> intel G41 looks OK here
<flan_suse> Anyone able to suspend with the XF86Sleep keyboard shortcut?
<flan_suse> E.g, Fn + F11
<amigamagic> sometimes I see only a vertical line on the left of the icon, other times I don't see anything around it
<p1ro> elfy, yes im trying treir forums
<p1ro> i wanted to clarified that there shoulnt be anything messing with the usb
<amigamagic> sysinfo detect an "Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])" but my cpu definitely is not a Xeon processor... :D
<counter> hi, since I upgraded to 14 .04, I get some errors with with gedit, that the file .config/dconf/user Permission denied
<nhoj> amigamagic, lscpu lspci  maybe
<amigamagic> nhoj, it gives to me info on the cpu, not the gpu
<counter> I changed the owner once from root to my mine, but now the owner is root again ...
<counter> is gedit over writing the file maybe with "sudo gedit .."
<amigamagic> counter,  you changed the owner of what?
<nhoj> amigamagic, lspci here "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nhoj> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pjotter> The new Tahr... can it be trusted?
<counter> "(gedit:21665): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._g_2dfile_2derror_2dquark.Code2: Cannot open dconf database: Failed to open file '/home/counter/.config/dconf/user': Permission denied"
<amigamagic> nhoj, to me that command don't tell anything on the display controller
<counter> the user file is root, I do not know why, this happens first time after the upgrade to 14.04
<amigamagic> nhoj, maybe it's because my gpu is integrated in the cpu
<counter> I changed the owner to my user back, but now the owner is root again ...
<counter> from the .config/dconf/user  file
<elfy> try either installing gksu and setting it up - or sudo -i and then running gedit then
<elfy> or of course you could use a cli editor instead
<counter> elfy: do you mean me?
<elfy> yes sorry counter I did mean you
<counter> ok, so gedit overwrite the user file, but this seems to be new
<counter> if I use "sudo -i" I can not save the gedit config?
<nhoj> amigamagic, have you tried sudo lshw?
<amigamagic> nhoj, from that command I have: -display      description: VGA compatible controller      product: Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<nhoj> amigamagic, lscpu tells you the correct cpu ?
<elfy> counter: running gui apps with sudo can sometimes cause issues - I install gksu, run gksu-properties and set that to sudo and use gksudo to run gui apps
<amigamagic> nhoj, lshw gives to me the correct CPU name
<drc_> Installed 14.04, no 3d Party codecs (don't ask, it won't install with that option checked)  What is the current method for installing the codecs that that option would install (if I could :) )
<counter> ok, thanks, I try
<amigamagic> lscpu tells only that I have a Genuine Intel CPU
<elfy> drc_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<drc_> danke elfy
<nhoj> amigamagic, well looks like you have genuine Xeon GPU along for the ride eh. :)
<drc_> guess it hasn't changed in a while
<elfy> :)
<amigamagic> but lshw identify correctly the CPU as a Pentium G3220
<elfy> drc_: I sometimes need to get other ones
<amigamagic> older kernels identified my GPU as an Intel Haswell or Haskell or something like that
<drc_> Well, so far that option has always been all I needed (in the past, that is)
<elfy> I use clementine - sometimes need some ffmpeg thing
<amigamagic> anyway, OpenGL applications work. It's only that grid of the desktop that is broken with current intel drivers
<nhoj> amigamagic, perhaps sysinfo is not up-to-date for the job
<drc_> At least I can install xubuntu now...haven't been able to with any of the 14's and had a hard time with the 13's :(
<nhoj> amigamagic, if you turn the compositor off in window manager tweaks does the problem go away?
<elfy> drc_: good :)
<amigamagic> nhoj, yes
<amigamagic> with compositor off, I see correctly the grid under the icons when I move them
<drc_> elfy: Thanks again
<amigamagic> but I don't want to loose the shadows under the windows... :-(
<amigamagic> and the transparent effects...
<nhoj> amigamagic, xfce4 compositor and intell graphics seem to not get along very well
<nhoj> amigamagic, :(
<amigamagic> nhoj, maybe I should try to compile last intel drivers
<amigamagic> (if they exist)
<nhoj> amigamagic, I am convinced that you will try everything you can think of -- carpe diem!
<nhoj> Flucht nach vorne
<amigamagic> nhoj anyway many thanks for your support ;)
<rnz> Hello! Anybody known how to disable rewriting /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 14.04 ?   When start X (lightdm) xorg.conf moved to xorg.conf.<date> and generated new xorg.conf with basic device sections.
<amigamagic> nhoj, as you have suspected, I'm easily bothered by small insignificant details... :D
<nhoj> enjoy!
<p1ro> hi, im trying to disable xubuntu for asking password everytime monitor goes standby, with no luck?
<nhoj> p1ro, what have you tried?  Settings manager -> lightlocker ?
<xubuntu602> can someone help me with a software center problem
<elfy> !ask ! xubuntu602
<ubottu> elfy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elfy> sigh
<elfy> !ask | xubuntu602
<ubottu> xubuntu602: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<p1ro> xubuntu602, ill recommend get synaptic sudo apt-get install synaptic
<p1ro> nhoj, there i have never blank monitor or anything, but it was enable ill just have disable it
<xubuntu602> is synaptic like software center?
<p1ro> xubuntu602, yes
<xubuntu602> ok
<p1ro> btw why is xubuntu-es invite only?
<p1ro> xubuntu602, but you soulhd say what is your problem with sotfware center
<xubuntu602> it simply will not function. it will open but the window remains in a blank loading state
<nhoj> p1ro, I have Enable light-locker "ON" with Auto lock the session "Never".  I wonder if you have to log and a back in to get the setting?
<p1ro> xubuntu602, how long have you waited?
<xubuntu602> at least 10 min
<nhoj> p1ro, log out and back in
<p1ro> nhoj, let me check
<p1ro> xubuntu602, well you can update with command then check ubuntu sotfware center
<p1ro> maybe there is something wrong
<p1ro> sudo apt-get update
<nhoj> xubuntu602, Just try to describe your problem with Software Center.
<xubuntu602> it opens a blank window and locks in a loading state
<p1ro> nhoj, well everything is off there now
<p1ro> btw what could be best driver for a old ati x200 (pc)
<p1ro> i know is no longer suported by ati drivers
<xubuntu602> plro, i ran the update as you suggested but i still face the problem
<xubuntu602> do you have another suggestion?
<keeper_19_86> I don't have a real issue, but i'd be very interested in what this "reactivate HP LaserJet 1018/1020 after reloading"-"Program" (preinstalled on every xubuntu 14.04) is all about ...
<nhoj> xubuntu602, well, you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center (as there are no other suggestions --can't hurt)
<Poisoned_Dragon> p1ro, I would just use the open source drivers for the x200
<keeper_19_86> i googled it, but couldnt find a good answer
<xubuntu602> nhoj,i'll do just about anything at this point, i've had this problem for months now
<nhoj> xubuntu602, lsb_release -a please
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i don't understand
<nhoj> xubuntu602, run 'lsb_release -a'  as you said you had this problem for months -- what system are you running?
<elfy> xubuntu602: open a terminal and then run this command software-center - then when it has finished trying to run - copy and paste the whole output to paste.ubuntu.com and then paste - give us the url you end up with
<xubuntu602> nhoj, by system are you refering to the computer or the OS?
<nhoj> xubuntu602, os
<xubuntu602> nhoj, 13.10
<nhoj> elfy, not clear is the command 'command software-center' ?
<p1ro> Poisoned_Dragon, well i tried edgers but i read ati ones was old also dont even install with update
<elfy> software-center so that it runs in a terminal and will get more useful info than it doesn't work :)
<p1ro> xubuntu602, did you installed synaptic? also try to run ubuntu sotfware center as root
<nhoj> xubuntu602, oh, elfy wants you to run 'software center' in a terminal
<p1ro> maybe it wating for root and not asking
<xubuntu602> plro, yes, although i have yet to open it.
<nhoj> xubuntu602, then when it has finished trying to run - copy and paste the whole output to paste.ubuntu.com and then paste - give us the url you end up with
<Poisoned_Dragon> sometimes, the autodetect gets iffy, p1ro. So, you may have to make a conf file in your /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to make sure it loads the radeon drivers right.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've had to do that for some intel chips too.
<p1ro> let me check what is in my xconf
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i understood what he was asking me to do but not the instructions following that, i just chose not to respond to him
<p1ro> xubuntu602, ???? why you wont respond some1 who is trying to help you ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> No no... it's not an xorg.conf file. It's a conf file placed in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Poisoned_Dragon> Unless you have ATI or Nvidia drivers, there is no xorg.conf.
<louigi> Guys, installed another kernel, but when rebooting, grub does not display and does not let me choose which kernel to load. What should I do to fix the situation?
<nhoj> xubuntu602, you ran the program in the terminal, correct?
<Poisoned_Dragon> when you reboot, you have to press shift just after the bios logo disappears.
<p1ro> Poisoned_Dragon, ahh ok, how i can know what driver is loading ?
<p1ro> i have hardware acceleration for sure but dont know wich ones, i mean i dont know if it is edgers or the ones who come with xubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it's x200, there is no current ATI driver for it. So, it should be ati/radeon. But, without the conf file, it may not be loading it in a way that loads the glx rendering driver.
<p1ro> xubuntu602, did you run sotfware center as root ? or with sudo ?
<nhoj> xubuntu602, when the screen stops filling with text, please and copy the data.  Open paste.ubuntu.com and paste the data there.  Then copy the url from your brower and paste it here.
<p1ro> Poisoned_Dragon, well glxgears looks fine  with sync and 400 without sync
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i'm having diffucilty copying the whole set of text after the command, the terminal is preventing me from scrooling up
<nhoj> p1ro, don't get him more confused -- one of us at a time is bad enough eh :)
<p1ro> nhoj, haha ok sorry my bad
<Poisoned_Dragon> Slol
<xubuntu602> plro, i'm unsure as how to run in root. i believe that runnung in sudo means to run it in the terminal, right?
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, what's the driver issue, p1ro?
<nhoj> xubuntu602, open a fresh terminal, then select Edit and Select all.
<p1ro> Poisoned_Dragon, not issues, just wanted to know what could be best driver and how ill can check what driver is loading right now
<xubuntu602> nhjo, do i need to run the command again?
<nhoj> yes
<Pici> 70
<xubuntu602> sorry, nhoj
<xubuntu602> ok
<nhoj> go for it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh! ok. Sorry, p1ro. That's as good as it's going to get.
<p1ro> hahahah <·
<p1ro> hahahah <3
<p1ro> i know i cant expect much from this, but how ill can check what driver X is loading ?
<p1ro> if it edgers or the originals
<Poisoned_Dragon> Short of getting an HD5k or better, it's radeon open drivers.
<p1ro> HD5k?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use to know... I think it's glxinfo
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah, HD5000 series radeon cards.
<xubuntu602> nhoj, now that i have it copied, what do i do with it
<nhoj> xubuntu602, when the screen stops filling with text, please and copy the data.  Open paste.ubuntu.com and paste the data there.  Then copy the url from your brower and paste it here.
<keeper_19_86> Does anybody here know what this "reactivate HP LaserJet 1018/1020 after reloading"-Program (preinstalled on every xubuntu 14.04) is all about?
<p1ro> Poisoned_Dragon, well im kinda poor right now, and here vid cards are too expensive for me right now
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, wait...glxinfo won't tell you which driver is loaded.
<p1ro> so im stuck with this one
<Poisoned_Dragon> I understand, p1ro.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's not a terrible card, just not nearly new enough for AMD to care.
<xubuntu602> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309946/
<p1ro> just trying to get best of it, i dont really care how fast it cant run (i dont play video games on this pc) but i wanna it to be stable, something things become really slow i had to restart
<nhoj> xubuntu602, well done.  Now state your problem here  again and include the url (save ii someplace too)
<p1ro> yeah is waiting for something, but i dont know what :D
<nhoj> xubuntu602, you said "it simply will not function. it will open but the window remains in a blank loading state" -- remember?
<xubuntu602> nhoj, yes
<nhoj> xubuntu602, repeat that and add the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309946/
<p1ro> well Poisoned_Dragon and nhoj thanks for the help
<nhoj> k001
<p1ro> ill add this and hang out :D anythign i could help
<xubuntu602> i need help with a problem with the software center. when i open it it simply will not function. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309946/
<xubuntu602> nhoj, how's that
<nhoj> fine, now wait for a big fish to take a bite.  If not try again later.
<nhoj> xubuntu602, that is why I wanted you to save the url.
<xubuntu602> nhoj, right
<nhoj> xubuntu602, it is beyond my knowledge to interpret it. :(
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i hear you
<damiank> has anyone seen the atom editor by github?
<Nizumzen> damiank: seen the website - saw no reason to use it in favour of something like emacs or vim though
<damiank> Nizumzen: thats why i asked
<damiank> people is talking about it but i only saw it on mac..
<damiank> you say i should stick to vim?
<xubuntu602> nhoj, in the mean time, how do you work synaptic
<Nizumzen> damiank: I would
<damiank> ok, i'll take your word :)
<Nizumzen> well GVim rather than Vim (personally preference)
<damiank> i have gvim too
<nhoj> xubuntu602, apt-get install synaptic  and then take a look
<damiank> i use it too, but i was looking for other open source editors too
<damiank> id like to get vim render on screen like sublime for eg. :)
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i installed it when plro suggested that i should, but i hav no idea how to use it
<nhoj> xubuntu602, you should find in the System menu on 13.10
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i know how to open but how to operate it
<nhoj> xubuntu602, well you can search for a package name and use a mouse to select installation or remove. Also select Reload and Mark All Upgrades and Apply -- the same as apt-get update, apt-get upgrade.
<nhoj> xubuntu602, it is a package management tool.
<nhoj> xubuntu602, for example, search for software center and click to select to reinstall it.  Same as apt-get install --reinstall software-center.
<xubuntu602> nhoj, just software center or other installed packages
<nhoj> xubuntu602, that was just an example for an upgrade and "just software center".  So, you can do both at the same time after by then selecting Apply
<nhoj> xubuntu602, did you Reload?
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i doesn't seem to want to let me update software-center
<xubuntu602> or reload
<nhoj> xubuntu602, did you authenticate with a password?
<xubuntu602> how do i do that?
<nhoj> it should ask you when it starts.  Start it again and see.
<p1ro> xubuntu602, run it as root plz
<xubuntu602> plro, how do i do that?
<nhoj> p1ro, it should ask him to give the password
<xubuntu602> nhoj, it did
<nhoj> just start it from the menu in system
<xubuntu602> nhoj, ok well that's what i did, thanks for clearing that up
<nhoj> ok, if there is no update for software-center, then you can select to reinstall it.
<p1ro> nhoj, but if it run as root with no problem then we know what the issue could be
<p1ro> sotfware center save anything for user related?
<xubuntu602> plro, you asking me
<nhoj> There is no problem with synaptic yet p1ro
<xubuntu602> ok it's running
<nhoj> he is just learning how to use synaptic
<rnz> Anybody known how to disable rewriting /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 14.04 ?   When start X (lightdm) xorg.conf moved to xorg.conf.<date> and generated new xorg.conf with basic device sections.
<nhoj> xubuntu602, what is running?  synaptic?
<xubuntu602> nhoj, the reinstall in synaptic
<nhoj> p1ro, did you get rid of the locking screen?
<xubuntu602> and it's still broken
<nhoj> xubuntu602, now you know how to use synaptic right?
<p1ro> nhoj, well i havent let the pc enuff time to get into stand by
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i understand the basics
<nhoj> yes, it was just an example -- reinstalling works infrequently.
<p1ro> xubuntu602, what is still broken? synaptic or sotfware center
<nhoj> software-center
<xubuntu602> plro, the software center
<p1ro> but synaptic is working fine ?
<xubuntu602> yes
<p1ro> dod you reintall it as nhoj sugested
<xubuntu602> yep
<p1ro> umm
<p1ro> did you tried to run sotfware center as root ?
<xubuntu602> yes
<nhoj> p1ro, he ran software-center in a terminal:  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309946/
<xubuntu602> nhoj, i have done both\
<p1ro> same problem when you run ti as root ?
<xubuntu602> yes
<p1ro> it
<p1ro> umm
<p1ro> ok let me finish my lol game
<xubuntu602> ok
<nhoj> xubuntu602, you now have an alternative to software-center.  Enjoy.  Hopefully you will get it fixed.
<kupo_>  // /
<kupo_>  
<kupo_>   
<xubuntu602> nhoj, well it does have an option to install lubuntu software center, but i doubt that will work
<kupo_> sorry. my daughter got on keyboard
<nhoj> xubuntu602, I would hold off on that for now. You are probably right.
<xubuntu602> there is a software updater window open that i didn't notice until now, mabye that has some hope
<nhoj> xubuntu602, I would be tempted to try  apt-get --purge remove software center and the apt-get install software-center.
<xubuntu602> nhoj, well i'm up for it
<nhoj> xubuntu602, I would be tempted to try  apt-get --purge remove software-center and the apt-get install software-center.
<p1ro> xubuntu602, sudo apt-get install --reinstall python
<nhoj> note the correction on the second try eh
<p1ro> and actually
<p1ro> sudo apt-get update
<xubuntu602> nhoj, do i do the python reinstall before or after the purge?
<xubuntu602> plro, i tried that when you suggested it about an hour ago
<nhoj> xubuntu602, i would hold off on python for now
<rnz> omg! who idiot make default override/replace xorg.conf ?!
<nhoj> xubuntu602, you see you can do the same as the command line with synaptic, right?
<xubuntu602> nhoj, ok well i'll go ahead with the purge,. the worst that can happen is i loose a broken program
<nhoj> xubuntu602, you will get it back -- probably not fixed but you will see.  Post your url with problem later anyway
<nhoj> xubuntu602, you now have synaptic as an alternative in the meantime.
<p1ro> xubuntu602, try the purge as nhoj suggesting
<nhoj> p1ro, he is learning about stuff even if it does not work eh.
<p1ro> hahahahhaha
<p1ro> true
<xubuntu602> thats the bright side
<p1ro> xubuntu602, did the purge worked?
<p1ro> xubuntu602, try this: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install software-center
<xubuntu602> plro, still broken. it gave me this message at the end of the reinstall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7310272/
<xubuntu602> plro, i can only assume that is the problem
<nhoj> xubuntu602, good, more info, but it may not mean much as some errors are not uncommon.
<xubuntu602> i give up, how would you install .deb packages with synaptic
<nhoj> xubuntu602, maybe, File -> Add downloaded packages. :)
<xubuntu602> i'm not good a thinking today, am i?
<nhoj> it is rather confusing really
<xubuntu602> true
<xubuntu602> it won't let me click it
<nhoj> you have to go to 'computer'  -- remember you are now root.
<xubuntu602> i cant find 'computer' but i can find my package
<nhoj> that doesn't seem to work either. :(  We are talking about a dowloaded deb right?
<xubuntu602> yep
<nhoj> xubuntu602, sudo apt-get install gdebi
<nhoj> or search gdebi in synaptic
<xubuntu602> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nhoj> yes you are running synaptic -- close it
<nhoj> or use it -- search gdebi and install with synaptic
<xubuntu602> ok
<xubuntu602> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xubuntu602> never mind
<nhoj> yikes,  apt-get or synaptic?
<nhoj> can't use both at the same time eh
<xubuntu602> apt-get
<xubuntu602> and now it doesn't recognize my password
<nhoj> What doesn't recognize your password?
<xubuntu602> the GDebi installer
<nhoj> is synaptic closed?
<xubuntu602> yep
<nhoj> I will have to leave you now.  Take a break and try some more later.
<xubuntu602> alright. thanks for everything
<p1ro> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/177062
<p1ro> xubuntu602, that is ur problem if im not wrong
<xubuntu836> Hi everybody, can you hear me?! :)
<knome> no, can you shout louder?
<xubuntu836> LIKE THIS YOU MEAN!
<xubuntu836> Eh eh eh, just a joke ;)
 * Unit193 is awake.
<xubuntu836> Exscuse me, I'm a nwebie, need help---
<xubuntu836> I'm having problem installing xubuntu on my PC...maybe someone can help?!
<knome> maybe, if you tell us what the problem is...
<xubuntu836> I have a XP installed, and so i woluld like to install Xubuntu in dual boot...
<cyborgcygnus> parental control settings in xubuntu 14.04?
<knome> cyborgcygnus, nothing installed by default
<cyborgcygnus> knome, I've tried googling, not having much luck, gnome nanny isn't in the software centre
<xubuntu836> But the installation window doesn't give me this option. It only say 'cancel windows' and 'other', where 'other' it's not very easy for me, and i can't manage with partitions, mount, etc, etc.
<xubuntu836> I'm talking about the 4th picture in this guide: http://www.xpocalypse.org/help.html
<xubuntu602> plro, sorry i was busy, but yes that is the issue
<Lazar> guys, i have problem with upgradeing to 14.04
<peyam> what is the problem?
<Poisoned_Dragon> it found him to be unworthy. :)
<Lazar> It's just standing still after 2 h and it says setting up x11-common (1:7.7+1ubuntu8)
<Poisoned_Dragon> geez, would have stopped at one hour to check the install source.
<Lazar> I was trying to upgrade from 13.10 via  root shell
<Lazar> Via do-dist-upgrade or something like that
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh.. right... upgrade, not usb/dvd
<Lazar> Yup
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't like doing that for non-lts to lts.
<Lazar> I could do fresh install tomorow, thats no problem at all
<Poisoned_Dragon> It get hairy in a hurry.
<peyam> Lazar do the fresh install.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Lts to lts is second best to a fresh install.
<Lazar> Ok, ill start fresh tomorow, just wanted to see can anybody  help, but ok.
<Lazar> :D
<Lazar> Thx anyway
<Poisoned_Dragon> np
<Lazar> Oh, one more thing
<Lazar> Can i get data via live edition?
<Lazar> I have papers for my school
<peyam> yes. you will have internet connection
<Lazar> Good
<peyam> yes you could
<Lazar> Ok, thanks.
<Lazar> Im out.
<endo> I want to dual boot Xubuntu 14.04 with Windows 7 on the same HDD. The Xubuntu installer does not detect Windows 7. Where should I start searching for answers?
<peyam> endo, sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<peyam> in the terminal
<endo> that doesn't sound like something I want to do to my disk without understanding what 'fixparts' is/does
<Unit193> endo: Does gparted detect Windows?
<endo> Apparently not. It sees the NTFS partitions, though.
<peyam> endo, windows loader has done something wrong and it has ignored them. fix part will change the format of the loader. and fixes the errors
<peyam> endo, http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/2013/11/17/xubuntu-installation-doesnnt-find-my-windows-partition-n/
<endo> So my bootloader (from windows) is broken?
<Unit193> endo: First of all, is this UEFI?  Secondly, I'm wondering if it didn't have "a clean shutdown", thus marked it dirty.
<endo> Unit193: Oh, I should have mentioned. Yes, it is UEFI with legacy support (some other acronym I forget)
<endo> I did a clean shutdown. I think I will boot Xubuntu, join here, and conduct the installation.
<Jok3r> hey guys, does anyone know if I can install this latest version of Xubuntu in a non-pae cpu?!
<Unit193> endo: Ah.  If it is in UEFI mode, you'll of course need the amd64 version if you don't already have it.
<Unit193> Jok3r: Pentium M?
<Jok3r> yes
<endo> peyam: That howto shows a situation where no NTFS/Windows partitions are detected. That is not my case.
<Unit193> Boot option 'forcepae'
<starrats> I had no problem with setting up a partition for 14.04 and win7, at the time of install of 14.04 there is a place that asks you if you want to keep the other data and it creates its own partition, i've done it 3 times already.
<endo> Unit193: I do have the amd64 version.
<peyam> endo, sorry.
<endo> peyam: About what?
<peyam> endo, so you see the win partitions in the installer?
<endo> Unit193: What do you think about this 'fixparts' program?
<Jok3r> Unit193: thanks man, I will try that
<endo> Yes, let me try this all over again.
<Unit193> endo: Never used it.
<Unit193> Jok3r: sure.
<endo> /gone
<xubuntu753> hi, he talk spanish??
<Jok3r> hola
<xubuntu510> hola
<Jok3r> hola
<xubuntu510> qur tal
<Jok3r> bien y vos?
<xubuntu510> bien tengo una duda con la instalacion, me podes ayudar?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jok3r> talvez sí
<xubuntu510> te comento instalando el xubuntu 14.04 me aparece este error Glip-Critical **-g-slice_
<Jok3r> no lo seé como ayudarte
<knome> xubuntu510, english only please.
<knome> Jok3r, english only.
<Jok3r> haga como el bot lo dice #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu510> o.O Gracias igual
<Jok3r> yes sir, just redirecting that folk
<knome> cheers
#xubuntu 2014-04-23
<endo> So, I booted things up.
<endo> I changed things in the BIOS. If I set it to EUFI only it will not boot Windows 7 64bit (rather, it will boot but hang on loading CLASSPNP.SYS or something). If I enable something called "CSM" support for legacy boot, it will boot.
<endo> I have started up the LiveCD for Xubuntu 14.04 64bit, and at the start it says (it comes and goes very quickly) "Could not find */Boot/EUFI"
<endo> It might say "Not Found" and those might be backslashes, and that asterisk might not be there. I don't know for sure.
<endo> However my BIOS is set to EUFI with CSM support.
<endo> Let me try and install.
<xubuntu192> file:///home/xubuntu/Im%C3%A1genes/Screenshot%20-%20220414%20-%2021:08:00.png
<knome> xubuntu192, we can't see your local files
<endo> sigh
<knome> !imagebin | xubuntu192
<ubottu> xubuntu192: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<xubuntu192> error copy/paste soory
<endo> How many times does the installer CD spin up and down before it goes forward into the main installation off the livecd?
<endo> two dozen? three?
<endo> Where the hell
<Jok3r> have you tried to install via usb?
<endo> "Installation type"
<endo> Jok3r: Doesn't matter. It went.
<knome> endo, calm down and watch your language
<endo> "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?
<peyam> endo, alot. it lays everything on the Ram. so alot
<endo> Something else
<endo> hmmmm
<endo> brb
<peyam> endo, can you open gparted and see what you have there?
<peyam> with the cd
 * peyam just convert a friend of mine to Xubuntu.
<peyam> knome, does it matter what server one is using or does all updates uploades atomatically to all servers? have been wondering it
<endo> lOh,
<Unit193> peyam: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<endo> I have some sort of recover partition at the end. And there are two odd partitions at the begnning
<Unit193> One small one at the start of the drive is the UEFI boot drive.
<Unit193> s/drive./partition./
<peyam> what is odd partitions?
<peyam> NFTS?
<endo> Unknown. This is a Lenovo OEM install of Windows 7, so it could be something nonstandard.
<peyam> åhhh ur system is fu**ked up now
<Poisoned_Dragon> they might be part of a diagnostic partition
<Unit193> peyam: Watch the language.
<Unit193> peyam: You should know better by now, really.
<endo> peyam:
<endo> http://imagebin.org/307037
<endo> peyam: Why is it?
<peyam> Unit193, ;)
<endo> Unit193: The EUFI boot partition uses FAT32?
<Unit193> endo: FAT32 is the UEFI boot partition, I'd say the 14G one is the "recovery" partition.
<peyam> endo, okej okej.. thats allright.. you have urpartitions thats good. but you have no free space
<endo> Yes. But it doesn't explain why /dev/sda3 aka Windows7_OS isn't picked up by the windows installer
<endo> peyam: Are you a troll?
<endo> by the xubuntu installer*
<peyam> endo, you have 451 GB, you have the disk full
<peyam> I dont know. its a windows issue
<Unit193> endo: Do you have a Windows system drive and a Windows data drive? (sda2 and sda3)
<endo> System.
<endo> I do not know what sda2 is. It is too small to be a system drive.
<xubuntu447> bummer I tried apt-get distro-upgrade and now I am getting all kinds of python errors and cannot update or roll back anything
<endo> peyam: Not really a Windows issue. It is a ubiquity installer issue.
<xubuntu447> xubuntu 13.10 -> 14.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> clean install, please
<peyam> endo, sindows makes 2 partitions. one for the boot and one for the system itself. the one for the loade is messed up
<peyam> Poisoned_Dragon, +1
<endo> Alright. So what now?
<Unit193> xubuntu447: At what point did it break?
<knome> peyam, can you stop making pointless guesses?
<peyam> endo, use the recovery to fic the problem.
<Unit193> xubuntu447: And, what command did you use, exactly?
<endo> peyam: No.
<endo> knome: What do you think it could be?
<peyam> knome, it's not pointless. I had exactly same problem once.
<xubuntu447> UNIT193 <> after dist-upgrade
<knome> endo, i don't know, but i'd keep both sda1/sda2.
<knome> endo, for why sda3 is not picked up, ntfs
<peyam> knome, and dont talk to me that way. i dont care who you are
<Unit193> xubuntu447: That's not a distro upgrade, just standard updates.
<xubuntu447> apt-get dist-upgrade
<knome> peyam, last warning and you are out. and you know what that means this time.
<endo> Of course. However if the installer does not pick up that there is another OS then GRUB will not present it at boot.
<xubuntu447> oh... sigh
<Unit193> xubuntu447: Can you run  sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<endo> knome: What do you mean? It is not picked up because it is NTFS?
<xubuntu447> ill try hold on
<peyam> knome, stop confuse the gut with you linux talks then!
<knome> peyam, i'm sorry, but this is a linux support channel.
<Unit193> peyam: You seem to be the one confused, please just stop.
<endo> Someone ban peyam?
<Unit193> endo: Can you use the Windows partition editor to give yourself some free, unallocated space to install?
<peyam> Unit193, knome the easiest way to fix it is to inser a windows dvd and make the bootloader safe again! it's not even a linux issue
<knome> peyam, you can stop now.
<xubuntu447> uh ok its building inital module for 3.11.0-919 generic
<peyam> stop
<xubuntu447> Errors were encountered while processing
<knome> endo, are you looking for a dual boot, or just xubuntu?
<xubuntu447> ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk  apport-gtk  python-apport  update-manager-core  update-notifier  unattended-upgrades  ubuntu-release-upgrader-core  python3-gdbm:amd64  python3-distupgrade  aptdaemon  gconf2  python3-gi-cairo  apport  update-notifier-common  xubuntu-default-settings
<Unit193> xubuntu447: Pastes to paste.ubuntu.com.
<xubuntu447> ahaha sry pastebin
<endo> Unit193: The installer should do that anyways, with resizing using parted. Even if I used some Windows partition editor instead, the installer would move over the Windows install and install GRUB as a bootloader without the option to boot windows.
<endo> knome: Dual boot.
<Unit193> endo: os-prober should be able to pick it up.
<endo> Unit193: Free space isn't the issue here.
<xubuntu447> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7311007/
<endo> root@xubuntu:~# os-prober
<endo> /dev/sda1@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi:Windows Boot Manager:Windows:efi
<endo> I'm not sure what this did, but should I rerun the installer now?
<xubuntu447> oops did I get the boot
<knome> xubuntu447, no, you're fine. just wait patiently :)
<xubuntu447> oh hey no problem I've been looking at this for days now
<xubuntu447> :)
 * Unit193 wonders what's up with /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libploop.so.1
<endo> Unit193: What is the 1mb space at the beginning of the disk? Should not the EUFI FAT32 partition be at the very beginning
<xubuntu447> I know I previously installed openvz
<endo> The installer *still* does not detect windows.
<endo> os-prober does
<Unit193> xubuntu447: What does  dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libploop.so.1  tell you?
<xubuntu447> ok hold plse
<endo> ugggggghhhhhhh
<Unit193> I'd say openvz messed things up a tad.
<peyam> endo, so it is when u dont litsen to me
<xubuntu447> libploop1:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libploop.so.1
<endo> peyam: shut the FUCK up
<knome> endo, and you, clean up your mouth
<endo> But maybe he is right. 'fixparts' might help.
<xubuntu447> yeh I thinks me get plopped on
<xubuntu447> plooped
<knome> xubuntu447, you're still fine
<Unit193> Hah.  Well, lets see here.
<Unit193> endo: os-prober used to help grub find disks, and add them to the boot menu.
<endo> Does EUFI use an MBR?
<xubuntu447> when I upgrade to python3 is when the real ploop hits the fan
<Unit193> UEFI is a bit of black magic to me, I've installed on it once, and it fully worked, but...
<Unit193> endo: I'm not sure what to really tell you past what I have, so..
<endo> os-prober should help the installer know to let grub add them to the boot menu
<endo> as it stands I have to either use the entire disk for xubuntu
<xubuntu447> I was thinking if I upgraded to 14.04 problems would just disappear
<endo> fixparts - MBR partition table repair utility
<Unit193> xubuntu447: That would be `do-release-upgrade`
<knome> xubuntu447, you haven't upgraded to 14.04, as Unit193 told you... dist-upgrade doesn't get you to the next version
<xubuntu447> what are some apt source.lists I should pay attention too?
<Unit193> Sorry?
<xubuntu447> what shold I have in my sources.list file
<xubuntu447> for the upgrade
<knome> xubuntu447, you shouldn't edit the file manually for the upgrade
<knome> xubuntu447, if you have done that, you might have broken something by doing that
<xubuntu447> well I have added some stuff for zfs
<endo> If you do anything manually these days you break things. Use BSD if you want to do that.
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<endo> I have an mSATA SSD coming in the mail tomorrow night, or the morning after that. Maybe I will wait until that arrives to install.
<Unit193> endo: I recommend a good backup of Windows, then have at it.
<endo> I have backups.
<endo> Not current.
<endo> So hm
<endo> Years ago this stuff used to be fun.
<knome> years ago this stuff wasn't this convoluted..
<xubuntu447> bummer again :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7311101/
<endo> Whatever it was. LVM and EVMS made it complex with softraid underneath.
<xubuntu447> I looked up that error and kept getting google results for a bug, but couldn't figure out what to do
<kupo_> no terminal in new whisker menu?
<endo> Unit193: Just as well to wait. You can't encrypt your Windows system partition using Truecrypt if installed on EUFI.
<endo> I don't want to risk my data at rest.
<kupo_> Anyone else not have a terminal in whisker menu or did i goof somehow
<Unit193> xubuntu447: ...Well that's fun, did you forcefully remove part of python3?
<xubuntu447> uh..... maybe
<kupo_> oh. took it out with menu editor on odl menu. fixed
<xubuntu447> :)
<Unit193> xubuntu447: sudo apt-get install -f  do anything good for you?
<xubuntu447> no
<cyborgcygnus> formatted a hdd to ext4 & then to btrfs, I can't copy or paste anything to the hdd no matter what format I put it in, can't make new folders in it. Am I supposed to set permissions for myself? No permissions options come up at all upon right clicking the hdd
<Unit193> endo: Sounds like a plan, haven't used TC drive encryption for a while since it's windows, but good to know.  Might be on their roadmap even.
<Unit193> http://www.truecrypt.org/future Yep.
<endo> Unit193: Does Ubuntu 14.04 support nvidia optimus?
<Unit193> !info nvidia-prime‎
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 86 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<xubuntu447> oh thank you thank you I got a birthday present today... something I did got my virtual box kernel stuff working again so no I can go back to work with my broke ass system Thanks people.. I'll have to tackle this another day
<endo> i think i'm going to just buy a mac
<knome> and install xubuntu on it?
<knome> ;)
<endo> no that would ruin it
<knome> subjective;)
<xubuntu447> oh I saw that before I left... I install sarge on the the first OSX server "powerpc" and ran samba on it for years... what an awesome machine that was
<xubuntu447> definitly buy a mac and put debian on it you'll be so happy with joyness
<xubuntu447> ok thanks again by by
<cyborgcygnus> The only use for a mac pc would be to put a Free Linux OS Distro on it
<maroufi> hi knome
<maroufi> hahaha
<maroufi> how
<maroufi> are you
<cyborgcygnus> What was that that software thingy you guys recommended one time to use with zsync to get faster downloads?
<cyborgcygnus> What's the go with Thunar? Can't you copy & paste files with it?
<krytarik> cyborgcygnus: Why don't you tell us why you think you can't? :P
<cyborgcygnus> krytarik, Because I have 4 hdds that I've tried to copy things between each other in the default file browser aka Thunar & when I go into the other hard drives no such option comes up for the paste, I can't make new folders or files in newly formatted hdd's either.
<krytarik> cyborgcygnus: That's likely a permissions issue then.
<cyborgcygnus> The permissions on the new formatted drive is blanked out when I view it. The other drives say I have permissions.
<cyborgcygnus> krytarik, ^
<cyborgcygnus> krytarik, any idea on how to give myself permissions on that drive?
<krytarik> cyborgcygnus: Are they MS-formatted drives?
<krytarik> !fstab | cyborgcygnus
<ubottu> cyborgcygnus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cyborgcygnus> The one I'm trying to set a steam library folder in isn't, the hard drives I'm trying to copy stuff from is.
<nomic>  question ... the little notifications when you mouseover panel items, are irritating ... how do I get rid of them on mouseover. Have never figured that out (xubuntu 12.04) http://imgur.com/CbU4An3
<krytarik> cyborgcygnus: Is the first one the newly formatted drive where the permissions are "blanked out"?
<cyborgcygnus> krytarik, Yep, it says it's owned by the root as well.
<krytarik> cyborgcygnus: Yep, exactly. :P
<krytarik> nomic: How about this?: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/launcher
<oneof3> hello. how do i know if i canmake a copy of a dvd on my notebook?
<krytarik> oneof3: You mean like with Xfburn? :P
<nomic> thanks!!!
<nomic> xfce4-panel --plugin-event launcher:disable-tooltips:bool:true  <- worked
<krytarik> Welcome. :)
<nomic> was like -- u know -- something gets in the way of something I need to see on the screen.  & I RAGE.
<krytarik> lol
<oneof3> if my hardware cna burn cd cna it copy and burn one?
<Poisoned_Dragon> It should
<Poisoned_Dragon> Dunno about the copyright protection though
<Poisoned_Dragon> Might have issues there
<oneof3> ill try ty
<oneof3> looking for xfburn
<oneof3> is there command to launch it?
<krytarik> oneof3: It's a GUI tool. :)
<oneof3> under multimedia, got it
<oneof3> is it pretty simple to just pop in a dvd, copy it contents to another dvd
<oneof3> is the dvd drive under filesystem or home?
<Kekai> Is there a way I can download the Disk app to check my HDD for errors
<Unit193> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in trusty
<Kekai> ahh
<Unit193> gnome-disk-utility
<Kekai> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 207 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<Vyrlokar> Heya, what's the status of hybrid graphics on Xubuntu 14.04? I ask because I do have to install it on an nVidia Optimus muxless laptop, installed with nomodeset, installed proprietary drivers, and rebooted without nomodeset, and it still blackscreens
<p1ro> Vyrlokar,  i read it was working fine
<p1ro> google for it
<koegs> maybe this info helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Vyrlokar> p1ro: I'm doing so, it's a clean install to a separate partition
<p1ro> if i remember well it was ati/intel
<Vyrlokar> I'm trying to use the officially supported by nVidia Nvidia Prime system, I got it working with bumblebee in another partition under 13.10
<Vyrlokar> Since the computer is for a non-technical user, I need to make it so he can run with the discrete card without having to summon the command line for opti/primus-run
<phm-grand_jct> anyone know where to get the package transcode2vob for Brasero?
<phm-grand_jct> I am having extreme difficulties burning dvds for a tv
<phm-grand_jct> I tried ImgBurn, having created the ISO with DVDStyler - no good
<phm-grand_jct> Tried Brasero, using same image - no good
<phm-grand_jct> Noticed missing plugins, now trying to find TRANSCODE2VOB
<phm-grand_jct> google turns up very little
<cfhowlett> !info transcode2vob
<ubottu> Package transcode2vob does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0~ds1-5ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1848 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<bazhang> why not use devede phm-grand_jct
<phm-grand_jct> Tried it first
<phm-grand_jct> on 13.10
<bazhang> and?
<phm-grand_jct> Gonna try it again
<phm-grand_jct> On my last attempt, dvdauthor was not installed
<bazhang> how old is the tv
<phm-grand_jct> the player is fairly old, maybe 5+ years
<bazhang> the tv
<phm-grand_jct> it's separate
<phm-grand_jct> trying devede now
<bazhang> how old
<phm-grand_jct> very old, but the tv is not throwing the error
<phm-grand_jct> it's displaying everyting from the dvd player
<bazhang> no hdmi then
<phm-grand_jct> right, nor ability for google tv
<phm-grand_jct> had an xbox and was using minidlna for awhile
<bazhang> ok
<anarchee> hi all
<Rainwave> Xubuntu 14.04 upgraded from 13.10 on a laptop; when I plug and unplug a keyboard (to move to a meeting/etc) Xubuntu forgets my keyboard repeat rate for the external keyboard.
<Rainwave> Any ideas/known issues?
<Rainwave> Easily reproducible bug
<delt> question, how do i clear an iptables rule after i set it?
<delt> (without rebooting)
<delt> found it. i can just specify the same rule but with -D instead of, say -I for insert
<xubuntu329> Hello Xubuntu world, Does anybody what the good keyboard code when I install Xubuntu on a IBM laptop G40, US international with dead keys is not good, @key is not above key 2, See some info, Spidey-Westland
<bekks> xubuntu329: Depends on the keyboard layout of your laptop.
<Rainwave> traditional Thinkpad: http://www.saigontek.ca/laptop/Large/IBM%20G40-B.jpg
<Rainwave> assuming he has the US versioj
<xubuntu329> Howdy Rainwave, the *.jpg is not so as the keyborad on my laptop, I think that this is a US version
<Rainwave> the JPG I linked *is* the US version
<bekks> xubuntu329: is it an QWERTZ, QWERTY or an AZERTY keyboard?
<Rainwave> I have to get going, good luck
<xubuntu329> @bekks, the keyboard is qwert, but on key2 see I "2 and little 2
<bekks> xubuntu329: qwerty or qwertz?
<xubuntu329> qwerty
<xubuntu419> Hi! I have problems wtih menulibre on xubuntu 14.04 lts. When I add folder to menulibre I don't get it in my Whisker menu.
<bekks> xubuntu329: try identifying your keyboard here: http://www.terena.org/activities/multiling/ml-mua/test/kbd-all.html
<xubuntu329> @xubuntu419, I see this not, but my laptop chrashed, I restart with recorvery and after this I hit in "startx" now I can reastrat the laptop with my ID
<xubuntu419> xubuntu329, I am not sure what you are saying
<phm-grand_jct> well, devede did not work either
<phm-grand_jct> but it may have been because it was formatting in PAL
<phm-grand_jct> so i am trying with NTSC and see if that works
<xubuntu329> go to down, searching for another info of my keyboard.
<Mopsie> Hi,  I was here yesterday asking a question about the WhiskerMenu in Xubuntu 14.04.  I am trying to edit the WhiskerMenu > System so that it displays things like About Me and System Updater.  It was sugested to remove all the categories and just add system, but this then removes the icons from the System Screen.  Any idea how I can have a link in both the menu and on the system screen?
<bluesabre> hey Mopsie, You can create a second launcher to "/usr/bin/mugshot" with different categories.
<haos> linux newb here - if i have several apps compiled from source and few installed from repositories on my xubuntu 13.10 is it safe to upgrade to 14.10?
<haos> i mean - will the apps stay unchanged or i will need to compile/install them again?
<haos> *upgrade to 14.04
<haos> for example - these apps rely on qt4/5 and i see libqt5core5 will be removed and libqt5core5a will be installed - will this have any impact on the already compiled/installed apps?4
<knome> haos, should not, but if they are applications that aren't in the repositories, and you want to be sure, check their websites
<xubuntu411> After I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 some of my programs won't display when I start them, recently vlc for example, while mostly the other stuff works fine. Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<haos> ty knome
<diegows> hi
<diegows> I've touched a combination of keys that I don't know and now I have the display with an effect of zoom in :P
<diegows> fixed
<diegows> alt+scrool whell :P
<xubuntu411> Anyone can help me troubleshoot? Having problem after upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04
<bekks> xubuntu411: Not unless you tell us about your actual problem.
<xubuntu411> bekks: Programs like eclipse and vlc doesn't work anymore, I have tried reinstalling but doesn't work either.
<xubuntu411> bekks: I tried using software center, via terminal and as well downloading from website and doing it manually.
<bekks> xubuntu411: Startthem in terminal to see the actual error message.
<xubuntu411> bekks: There is no error message. For eclipse I see the logo but nothing happens after that. No information given in terminal
<draches> Are there known bugs in xubuntu 14.04 related to suspending and power management in general? I'm having erratic troubles when returning from suspend or even from a lock screen. Still trying to pinpoint them to ask a more specific question but maybe someone can already know something about it. cheers
<bekks> xubuntu411: Which java version do you use?
<xubuntu411> bekks: I force kill eclipse and I get this error msg
<xubuntu411> bekks: 7
<draches> xubuntu411, open the program from the terminal (open a terminal and type 'vlc' or 'eclipse') to see any errors that might pop up.
<xubuntu411> draches: I did and I dont see error, only when I force cancel it with ctrl c
<bekks> xubuntu411: Which java version do you use?
<xubuntu411> draches: something about corrupted double-linked java list : 0x0
<bekks> xubuntu411: 7 what?
<xubuntu411> bekks: open jdk 7 something, how can I see it? I know it was latest when it worked before I upgraded to 14.04
<xubuntu411> bekks: and that was 1 day ago
<bekks> xubuntu411: dpkg -l | grep jdk
<xubuntu411> 2:1.7-51
<bekks> xubuntu411: I'd use the Oracle JDK instead.
<xubuntu411> bekks: This is the error I get after I close eclipse: http://pastebin.com/WC1T1mjR
<bekks> xubuntu411: Those errors are the reason for not using openjdk ;)
<xubuntu411> bekks: Alright, I guess I will switch then... But then there's vlc which doesn't work either.
<bekks> xubuntu411: then start it in terminal and look out for the error.
<xubuntu411> bekks: I start it in terminal but I see no error here either, its visible in the panel but doesnt display on any screen
<xubuntu411> bekks: http://pastebin.com/8bfy0nSr
<xubuntu411> bekks: That is all it says when I run it from terminal
<starrats> just installed the release version of 14.04, hoping there was no freeze at start-up and there was unfortunately, a nick here said I might need updated driver for this problem,
<starrats> using AMD Radeon Graphics
<starrats> what driver do you recommend?  anyone
<bekks> which graphics chipset exactly do you have?
<starrats> bekks is there a way on term to let me know this info?
<bekks> lspci will tell you.
<starrats> ah ok
<starrats> it's a Radeon HD 6480G
<starrats> when I went to Settings Manager and hit the Drivers button it came back that my driver was the best
<starrats> or most current
<starrats> the nick that told me about an update also mentioned something about 'restricted drivers'?
<bekks> !ati | starrats
<ubottu> starrats: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<starrats> ah okay will do, thanks bekks
<sonne> greetings!
<starrats> bekks:  I'm using the best driver available thru the Addtional Drivers tab/box in Settings Manager, so there must something else wrong
<sonne> i just updated to 14.04 and everything seems to work fine, except that the indicator applet crashes instantly leaving orphan processes
<sonne> also, for some reason, some of its icons are now incorporated in the notification area (e.g. network and bluetooth), but the volume is not, which is pretty much the only thing i cared about
<sonne> any hints?
<sonne> another interesting fact is that while i'm in the panel settings i can add the indicator applet and it works just fine, but as soon as i'm happy and close the settings window the applet crashes again :|
<olympus> can't get dvd to boot on my Acer.  Stalls during the boot process.
<olympus> should add that it is a 14.04 release and it does load, wonder of wonders, on a Lenovo G505 with efi.
<SunilJoshi> Good looking theme and icon for Xubuntu14.04, suggestions please?
<koegs> Numix + Numix Icon Theme
<SunilJoshi> any more suggestions :) ?
<SunilJoshi> koegs: i donot have numix icon theme
<SunilJoshi> :(
<SunilJoshi> do you installted it separately?
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~numix/+archive/ppa
<koegs> ceti is also nice http://horst3180.deviantart.com/art/Ceti-445892596
 * SunilJoshi checking..
<SunilJoshi> that looks good :)
<laaaa> guys, does anybody here have some kind of exp with running compilers on symbian devices?
<mapp> LOLS
<mapp> my referred order went through leaving me with 2
<mapp> what a mess
<fortuneHuntr> what is the proper way to make ip rules and ip routes persistent in xubuntu?
<nhoj> fortuneHuntr, Settings Manager -> Network or Network Connections may help you
<fortuneHuntr> nhoj, but how through cli
<fortuneHuntr> nhoj, and what is the proper way - i can obviously put my commands in rc.local, but i don't think that is correct.
<GridCube> nhoj, what seems to be the problem?
<nhoj> fortuneHuntr, utilities are available and config files can be edited in /etc/
<fortuneHuntr> ip route add default via 192.168.71.1 table 1
<fortuneHuntr> ip route add 192.168.71.0/24 table 1 dev eth0 scope link
<fortuneHuntr> ip rule add fwmark 1 table 1
<fortuneHuntr> i cannot put those in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 can i?
<nhoj> fortuneHuntr, so, where to put those commands is the question, right.  Someone may be able to help you with this but not me
<fortuneHuntr> nhoj, yes, that is the question
<fortuneHuntr> i know there are a couple places to put them, but what is the correct place?
<nhoj> it might be interesting, enticing even, if one was to put the output of infconfig in http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the url here. ;)
<nhoj> that is after you have your config commands executed.
<nhoj> fortuneHuntr, the system is based on ubuntu.  There may be some network geeks over in #unbuntu who would also be interested.
<monkeynaut> i found a (very minor) bug.  do i report it here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<monkeynaut> or is that not meant for Xubuntu bugs
<elfy> monkeynaut: that is the right place
<monkeynaut> thanks
<draches> is anyone else having trouble with the new lockscreen in xubuntu 14.04?
<draches> sometimes it doesn't lock when I press the key combination, and then I press it again and apparently everything just freezes in place :S
<brainwash> so it does not only lock the screen, it even locks your system :)
<draches> yes u_u
<brainwash> you could try and run the lock command manually in a terminal window
<brainwash> light-locker-command -l
<brainwash> maybe it will generate some output
<draches> okay
<draches> ugh this is a terrible laptop or I'm having a bad day.. it just got stuck and it's spamming 't' on the terminal
<draches> don't buy asus laptops u_u
<hylian> I'm loving Xubuntu 14.04! Thanks Xubuntu people!
<hehe_ok> what is new in 14?
<nhoj> xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/
<hehe_ok> nhoj: is it snappy ?
<hehe_ok> in comparison with 13.10
<p1ro> ohh yo nhoj
<p1ro> btw im already using 14 :p
<nhoj> hehe_ok, on my computer I can't say I can tell the difference from 13.10 -- many improvements I think
<hehe_ok> p1ro: I see how is it so far ? Is it good with ati graphics ?
<nhoj> p1ro, yo yoself eh
<p1ro> hahahaha
<p1ro> hehe_ok, well i have an old x200 integrate card
<p1ro> cant tell how good its is
<p1ro> i feel the same
<hehe_ok> nhoj: I see
<hehe_ok> I think 14 is well tuned
<nhoj> yes
<p1ro> i have no big problems so far
<hehe_ok> guys I want to know about the codecs i need to install for videos
<p1ro> vlc!
<hehe_ok> p1ro: what about the small problems ?
<hehe_ok> p1ro: just install vlc would do ?
<p1ro> hehe_ok, course
<p1ro> open any vids
<hehe_ok> p1ro: but on my graphics card hd 6290 laptop
<hehe_ok> vlc sucks
<p1ro> and if im not wrong for old times mplayer will do same
<hehe_ok> smplayer with non-free installed = boom
<larrypg> hehe_ok, might want to install xubuntu-restricted-extras if you have not already
<hehe_ok> p1ro: on my laptop only alt linux + smplayer = Awesome, everything else sucks
<hehe_ok> larrypg: how ?
<elfy> can you take the chat to -offtopic and just do the support in here please
<larrypg> hehe_ok, apt-get install
<hehe_ok> I am asking for support only
<hehe_ok> I want to run videos but it would run well
<p1ro> hehe_ok, you cant blame stuff cuz ur laptop suck at it
<p1ro> thats kinda .....
<p1ro> vlc runs well on my x200
<p1ro> is OLD
<p1ro> im unsing ppa
<p1ro> sorry elfy
<hehe_ok> p1ro: I think i need prop. drivers then cuz opensource sucks for at i
<DomiX> hi, I'm trying to do an apt-get upgrade but it fails downloading some files, the weird thing is I can download theses files from firefox http://pastebin.com/0ZdLmrgc
<woteva> hi, congrats for new release. i really like the menu
<woteva> btw why do i still get xdg error when moving around files using thunar?
<cyborgcygnus> Trying to remember how I changed the keyboard shortcut from CTRL + Alt + D to just Super + D for going to the desktop. Anyone know where I can change this? It's not in the keyboard shortcuts.
<krytarik> cyborgcygnus: It's in "Settings Manager -> Window Manager -> Keyboard".
<brainwash_> cyborgcygnus: settings manager > window manager
<cyborgcygnus> Cheers, I literally just found it when you both replied.
<theLadder> hi, i'm tyring to create a pogram launcher icon in my panel that runs this command:
<theLadder> bash -c 'printf T%d "$(($(date +%s)+3600))" > /dev/ttyACM0'
<theLadder> but it doesn't work, it only sends "T", not the numbers, any ideas?
<lazar> guys, can someone tell me where can i download xulrunner-1.9.2-deiv
<lazar> ?
<lazar> div*
<knome> err, what do you need it for and who tells you to get it?
<kingplusplus> please how do i get my keyboard back to uk? After upgrading i found a keyboard icon in the tray area which happen to change my keyboard to US. click its preferences does nothing any help
<knome> kingplusplus, have you read the release notes?
<kingplusplus> knome: release note for ubuntu 14.04?
<knome> kingplusplus, no, for xubuntu 14.04
<kingplusplus> knome, let me check
<kingplusplus> knome, thank,s i see that many people are complaining... but seems there is not solution for this error yet
<knome> kingplusplus, are you sure you read the release *notes*?
<knome> kingplusplus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<knome> kingplusplus, "If you are upgrading to 14.04 from a current version in which IBus is still installed but unused - you will need to either set-up IBus for your keyboard layout after rebooting or purge it. Alternatively purge IBus before upgrading."
<theLadder> i tested xubuntu 14.04, but when i change my resolution to 1920*1080 it works for 2 seconds, then my computer crashes and reboots, would this be the right place to ask for help?
<kupo_> hmm working fine with same resoulation here
<theLadder> i don't have that problem with xubuntu 13.10
<kupo_> updated kernel to 13.4 too
<kupo_> i did have the problem on my 24 inch tv though
<kupo_> when i updated kernel to 13.4. but been fine on new tv
<kupo_> guessing you didnt update kernel though
<theLadder> do i just run the update thingy in the settings menu to update kernel?
<theLadder> oh, so you did have problems after updating the kernel?
<kupo_> try out upubuntu.com
<kupo_> that's how i do it. very simple command steps they give
<theLadder> thanks
<mtlsj> yo
<mtlsj> where can I find the folder for xfce?
#xubuntu 2014-04-24
<drc> I'm having a problem with 14.04, the Network Manager (I assume) and the hardware wifi switch on my Dell 1420 laptop.  On a boot, when the switch is OFF, 14.04 show about 75% of CPU being used (network manager).  The second I turn the hardware switch ON, the CPU usage drops to a more normal level.  If the switch is on when booting, CPU usage is normal, and turning if off has no effect on the CPU usage. This is new behavior with Xubuntu 14.04 (and no other dist
<drc> ros show this behavior).
<drc> Is this known, and/or is there a fix?
<lazar> guys, how can i setup simple ssh server
<lazar> ?
<Arnaud__> Bonsoir
<Arnaud__> Ya des Français par hasard?
<Arnaud__> J'ai un soucis...
<Unit193> !fr | Arnaud__
<ubottu> Arnaud__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Unit193> lazar: Install openssh-server?
<Arnaud__> Ok sorry and goodbye
<b4tm4n> what is the correct way to make ip rules and routes persistent in xubuntu?
<delt> b4tm4n: i'd just add them to /etc/rc.local
<delt> quick&easy fix
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: define 'correct'. There's lots of ways of doing it
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: I would put them into /etc/network/interfaces, but that's me.
<b4tm4n> this is what i'm getting at - what is the intended/best practice of doing this?
<b4tm4n> everywhere i ask i get a different answer, and I know there are multiple ways
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: have you googled ? Just wondering, I don't actually know what the best practice is so if you find out, I'd like to know
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, I've googled tons and all i can find is dozens of ways to do this written in comments and other various places with no one ever saying "you do it [this] way because of [this]"
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: I see. Well I'd put it into /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/network/if-up.d/<script> to put all the network configuration in one place
<SirLagz> putting it into /etc/rc.local would rely on you actually remembering that you put it there when you want to change rules/routes
<SirLagz> putting it into /etc/network would make it easier as the first place I'd look if i wanted to change network settings would be /etc/network
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, can you put iptables rules in /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/network/if-up.d/<script>
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: you can definitely do it in /etc/network/if-up.d/<script>. That's where mine are
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: it'd be a bit more difficult in /etc/network/interfaces, but it'd be doable with post-up lines
<b4tm4n> do you have anything in if-down?
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: nope
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: if you wanted to clear rules when you took an interface down, you'd put it into if-down though
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, so it seems like that is even a better approach than iptables-save and iptables-restore because then everything can be in one place
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: for myself, I prefer putting rules into a file rather than using iptables-save / iptables-restore
<SirLagz> but that's a personal preference
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: use what best suits your working method
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, i'm creating routing tables, but i can flush any remaining tables in the if-up
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: first thing my script does is iptables -F :D
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, well, it makes more sense from a documentation stand point to keep everything in one script as opposed to using iptables-restore to restore rules and then having ip routes and rules stored in other locations
<SirLagz> using a script in if-up also means that you can re-run the script at any time and the rules will be reapplied. Don't know if that can be done with iptables-save / iptables-restore
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, yeah, it seems ignorant to me, but most implementations suggest calling iptables-restore from inside rc.local
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: definitely. Point the noob to that directory and tell him to look through the file to read the rules to figure out where everything goes :D
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: for myself, doing that would do my head in. I'd be running around in circles trying to work out where the rules are being applied from haha
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, if you're going to call iptables-restore from rc.local, why not just put the script there
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: if i forget that the script is in there, then I'd probably not look there
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, ok, so i think you've provided the best input i've ever gotten on this question
<SirLagz> b4tm4n: glad to have helped
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, so the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/<script> can have any name and any valid shell script content i just need to make sure it's set to executable, correct?
<SirLagz> yep. just don't put .sh on the end
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, so no extension?
<SirLagz> yep
<SirLagz> It took me a while to work out why my script wasn't running. It was because i had .sh on the end lol
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, ahh, you probably saved me hours of googling with that input :)
<SirLagz> haha
<b4tm4n> SirLagz, ok, i'm gonna go make these changes - thanks again!
<SirLagz> no problems
<james0r> how much does changing swapiness make a difference?
<james0r> running xubuntu on an i3 3.1ghz with 4gb ram
<xubunaut> hi, i just installed 14.04 from usb, but when i try to boot the newly installed os it says "operating system not found" any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<ArcadioCZ> Hi, I broke my GRUB, what is the easiest way to fix it?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ArcadioCZ
<ArcadioCZ> bazhang> thank you. The link I already studied before I asked. :) I have a USB flash drive with the latest version of Xubuntu. Once I managed to fix GRUB smoothly with the installation, I stopped after writing GRUB. But in the current version can not.
<ArcadioCZ> Thinking that I used to repair a Linux-secure-remix. Not that I'm afraid the console, but I'm not in it too much and afraid of losing data.
<p1ro> if you only have messed grub you shouldnt be losing data
<hehe_ok> how to del a few apps from 14.04?
<hehe_ok> I want to delete xchat
<hehe_ok> thunderbird
<SirLagz> hehe_ok: apt-get purge xchat
<SirLagz> for example
<SirLagz> hehe_ok: or use synaptics to remove it
<mapps> apt-get remove
<mapps> purge removes config files too? remove doesnt?
<hehe_ok> SirLagz: purge or remove ?
<SirLagz> hehe_ok: mapps is correct. purge removes config, remove doesn't
<hehe_ok> Aptitude is not installed by default here .. why
<elfy> purge removes system conf files as well - not ones in your/home
<mapps> ah cool thanks
<bazhang> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<elfy> hehe_ok: aptitude left cycles ago
<mapps> so purge probably best unless you made custom config and need to backupD
<mapps> :D
<SirLagz> mapps: yep
<hehe_ok> elfy: so I should not use aptitude anymore ?
<hehe_ok> aptitude or apt-get ? which one is better ?
<elfy> !better
<elfy> meh
<mapps> apt-get does the job fine ...could use the GUI package manager;p
<hehe_ok> omg i saw articles on ubuntu wiki that said use aptitude instead
<elfy> so edit them - that's what a wiki is for
<mapps> heh
<hehe_ok> apt-get purge <multiple apps>
<hehe_ok> possible ?
<mapps> yes
<bazhang> list them all out
<mapps> yea
<mapps> apt-get purge a b c
<mapps> :)
<hehe_ok> ok
<hehe_ok> xubuntu 14 is faster and better
<hehe_ok> on my laptop
<mapps> not tried yet myself
<hehe_ok> oh
<hehe_ok> I see
<hehe_ok> I did
<hehe_ok> I switch from debian as debian has ancient packages
<hehe_ok> I wish Debian releases / a FRESH EDITION with latest stuff as well
<elfy> hehe_ok: please keep this channel to support issues - thanks
<mapps> #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic
<mapps> ;)
<hehe_ok> I think I need to fix my sources.list as even updating repos is taking a lot of time
<kingplusplus> hello everyone, "synapse " has been removed from ubuntu 14.04 please how can i get it back or is their an alternative Application Launcher
<kingplusplus> hello everyone, "synapse " has been removed from ubuntu 14.04 please how can i get it back or is their an alternative Application Launcher
<kingplusplus> after upgrading i cant see the whisker menu in xubuntu
<AtuM> I've upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04.. I only got 3.11 kernel available.. how do I fix this?
<AtuM> I've just installed the "linux-image-generic" which gives me the 3.13 kernel..
<AtuM> strange that the upgrade did not do this..
<rayq> kingplusplus: i've replaced synapse with kupfer since its no longer available.  Also the xfce application launcher is pretty good as well, and built in.  You can change the keyboard shortcut and play with it
<kingplusplus> rayq: which is application launcher? do you mean " Application Menu"
<rayq> I'm not on my xubuntu box right now, but the application finder built into xfce...i think its alt-f1 or alt-f2
<rayq> but really, kupfer is really nice.  Acts/looks just like synapse
<AtuM> kingplusplus, I've deleted .config .gconf and similar folders from my home and the new menu appeared.. :)
<kingplusplus> AtuM: ok thanks let me try that
<rayq> ahh...you were referring to the whisker-menu issue. sorry king
<AtuM> kingplusplus, after deletion, you shoud login again
<kingplusplus> ok
<AtuM> kingplusplus, perhaps its best for you to backup those files..
<kingplusplus> AtuM:  ok
<AtuM> kingplusplus, so if you delete too many, you can still restore..
<kingplusplus> AtuM: just .config and .gconf right?
<rayq> whisker menu is just a panel addon.  You can also add it manually.  The keyboard shortcut must also be added
<AtuM> kingplusplus, I've deleted a few more.. can someone here tell us where the settings for panel is stored?
<AtuM> I have just deleted it and let the system set-up defaults.. not an elegant solution but it worked fast
<AtuM> I've also had some misconfiguration from previous upgrades.. nm-applet wouldn't show up and such.. so this "quick-fix" made me happy :D
<kingplusplus> AtuM: i have done cp -R .config/ .config_backup/ and cp -R .gconf/ .gconf_backup
<kingplusplus> so its fine to delete original and try right?
<kingplusplus> maybe just this two would do?
<AtuM> kingplusplus, perhaps.. if you make a backup it won't hurt
<AtuM> any better?
<kingplusplus> AtuM: thanks it worked like charm :)
<kingplusplus> is their a shortcut key to launch application menu?
<AtuM> well, It's a quick-fix that works.. but it's not accurate.. it would be best to know exactly what file to delete/modify..
<AtuM> I have an asus x501u netbook and for the last three releases I cannot dim my screen using hotkeys.. I've tried using different switches for some asus drivers but nothing works.. it worked in 12.04 just fine ..
<mikeche1en> hi, in power settings i have laptop lid closed set to "lock screen" but the system keeps going into suspend when i close the lid
<kingplusplus> anyone using kupfer? How do u launch terminal with it?
<kingplusplus> please how do you switch workspace?
<nomic> should show workspace switcher on your panel
<nomic> or add it to the panel - right click on panel, then panel 'add new items'
<nomic> add 'switch workspaces'
<nomic> is named 'workspace switcher'
<nomic> xfce panel
<fortuneHuntr> i've recently been advised to put my network config in /etc/network/if-up.d/<script>, this appears to work, but my script is adding ip rules, which seem to get added 4 times.  I'm guessing this is because the script is being called 4 times, once for each interface.  i've tried adding an if statement to bail out - if ["$IFACE" != "eth0"];then exit 0, but that doesn't work.  How can i fix this?
<kingplusplus> hi
<emmanuel0791> Hello question: Is there a way to simply uninstall software again?
<emmanuel0791> Cause i think that only works via commands
<GridCube> emmanuel0791, go to the software center, search the app you want to uninstall and clic "uninstall"
<emmanuel0791> Oh..yeah if the software is from there it's no problem but if i installed it via a command
<GridCube> then its your responsability to know how to unistall it
<emmanuel0791> There should be a general uninstall command at least ._. but thanks
<linuxUser> Anyone experience issue with Lock Screen in VMWare Player with 14.04?
<rdf> linuxUser, what sort of issue?
<linuxUser> no response to mouse or keyboard action
<linuxUser> os is still running and I can ssh into it to shutdown or reboot
<linuxUser> that is about the only thing I can do after lock screen
<RFleming> linuxUser, what's locking, the VM or the host?
<linuxUser> RFleming, it was me
<RFleming> linuxUser, you fixed it?
<RFleming> Awesome job.
<RFleming> golly good, well done.
<RFleming> jolly
<linuxUser> at first I was locking the host (CRTL+ALT+DEL)
<linuxUser> no not fixed yet. I was looking for a solution
<linuxUser> and couldn't get back to the VM after unlocking the host
<RFleming> Ahh
<RFleming> :(
<linuxUser> now I can identify Lock Screen was the culprit
<RFleming> so you're running Xubuntu as a VM on a Windows host
<linuxUser> yes correct
<linuxUser> not by choice
<RFleming> never is :)
<RFleming> so you cannot unlock Xubuntu after you locked Windows
<RFleming> (err unlocked)
<linuxUser> that is correct, because mouse and keyboard actions are ignored
<RFleming> you install vmtools?
<RFleming> on Xubuntu
<linuxUser> yes and it seems to install successfully
<linuxUser> even after I had to answer "no" to not finding location of linux-header question
<linuxUser> I can full screen ok
<linuxUser> everything seem normal except for lock screen
<linuxUser> gotta lock screen again
<linuxUser> thanks for trying to help
<linuxUser> bye
<NRDisciple> anyone know how to fix a printing issue?  I just installed the drivers from the website for linux (ubuntu 12.04 was the latest) and i'm getting a cups-insecure-filter error
<NRDisciple> printer is a Lexmark Pinnacle 901 on wireless currently
<holstein> NRDisciple: you really shouldnt need to install drivers
<holstein> NRDisciple: have you tried just adding the device in the GUI?
<NRDisciple> nope
<NRDisciple> need to remove the drivers then?
<holstein> NRDisciple: ok.. just try adding the printer.. connect the device locally via USB, and test it
<holstein> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<NRDisciple> i just deleted the printer
<NRDisciple> not 100% sure how to remove the driver i installed =/
<holstein> NRDisciple: you'll ask the creators of the pacakge you used
<holstein> NRDisciple: but, i would just try and add the printer in the GUI
<NRDisciple> i did...
<holstein> NRDisciple: i'll add drivers for nearby models, and test
<holstein> NRDisciple: i like to test the hardware with officially supported operating systems to be sure the hardwarew is functioning properly
<NRDisciple> the hardware is fine... was using it on XP and on Mint awhile back
<holstein> NRDisciple: however you got it working in mint will be relevant
<holstein> NRDisciple: still "a while back it was functioning properly" is all i read above
<NRDisciple> added via GUI, still have the cups issue
<esr> I just upgraded to 14.04 and the window manager selection in my login box is either hidden or gone.  How am I expected to chage session types?
<holstein> NRDisciple: i try nearby model #'s routinely.. what "cups issue"?
<holstein> esr: there is a little ubuntu icon by your username.. look for and try that
<NRDisciple> Status Messages: Printer 'Lexmark-Pro800-Pro900Series': 'cups-insecure-filter'
<NRDisciple> that issue
<NRDisciple> Idle - File "/usr/local/lexmark/v3/bin/printfilter" has insecure permissions (0100775/uid=0/gid=0).
<holstein> NRDisciple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082570 suggests a chmod .. i like that suggestion
<NRDisciple> is terminal supposed to show anythign when typing that in?
<holstein> NRDisciple: when typing what in?
<NRDisciple> the solution given in that article
<holstein> NRDisciple: i would try chmod on the file i am getting the permissions errors with.. i would log out and back in aftward if no effect
<holstein> !chmod | NRDisciple
<ubottu> NRDisciple: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<esr> holstein: Ooops...my username doesn't showm I have to select 'Other" ansd type it in.
<holstein> esr: you'll just need to determine what greeter you are using, and how to change sessions within it
<NRDisciple> rebooting didn't help
<holstein> NRDisciple: no one implied it would
<NRDisciple> it was just suggested
<NRDisciple> thanks though
<holstein> NRDisciple: log out and back in for permissions after chmod is what i suggested
<holstein> NRDisciple: you stil get the same error messsage about the same file?
<NRDisciple> yes
<NRDisciple> Printer Warning popup
<holstein> NRDisciple: can you just click through it and print?
<NRDisciple> nope =/
<holstein> NRDisciple: i would try as another user
<NRDisciple> i'll play around with it for awhile, try to remember what i did last time.  thanks for the help
<xubuntu543> hello some body help me?
<RFleming> xubuntu543, with what?
<xubuntu543> i have problems with my new SO xubuntu 14.04
<RFleming> can you be more specific?
<xubuntu543> wait pleas, no se ingles y tengo que traducir
<RFleming> ubottu, en | xubuntu543
<ubottu> xubuntu543: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<RFleming> ubottu, es | xubuntu543
<ubottu> xubuntu543: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu543> problem to unlock the screen. I put the password and xubuntu does not start
<RFleming> xubuntu543, buena día y buena suerte
<xubuntu543> problem to unlock the screen. I put the password and xubuntu does not start
<xubuntu543> the screen makes black, and then i have to put the password again, and again and again
<RFleming> !es | xubuntu543
<ubottu> xubuntu543: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<amigamagic> hey guys, do you know if some recent update has disabled light-locker? I'm not able to launch it anymore when I click on the lock icon in the whisker menu,,,
<ochosi> amigamagic: what happens if you run "light-locker-command -l" in the terminal?
<amigamagic> ochosi, nothing happens...
<amigamagic> should I launch it with sudo?
<ochosi> and "ps -A | grep light-l" ?
<ochosi> no
<amigamagic> 13594 ?        00:00:00 light-locker
<amigamagic> ^^^ that was the result from the above command
<ochosi> right, so the process is still running
<amigamagic> there is something I could try to make it work? (the light-locker)
<amigamagic> or some log file where I could check what it's wrong with it?
<amigamagic> I'm not completely sure, but I think it worked yesterday...
<ochosi> hm, sounds strange
<ochosi> you could kill the light-locker process and then launch it from the commandline
<ochosi> then you'll at least get some output (hopefully)
<amigamagic> I have to launch it with some command? or just "light-locker"
<ochosi> just light-locker launches the daemon
<ochosi> if you want to launch it with specific settings, you have to add those to the command
<ochosi> "-- help" is your friend
<esr> It appears that as of 14.04 the Xubuntu login dialogue no longer offers any way to get to a window manager selector - no pulldown, no icon next to my username.  Is  it hidden somewhere else?
<koegs> esr: top right corner
<holstein> esr: i have done su
<holstein> so*
<amigamagic> nothing... to me light-locker gives no sign of life... If I launch it from command-line it reamins in a waiting state and does nothing... No messages to stdout...
<amigamagic> how should I do if I would like to change the user from the gui without logout the current one?
<esr> OK, I found the rat icon.
<esr> Now I need to get i3 to show up on it...
<Unit193> esr: Get it?  Normally it's *.desktop files in /usr/share/xsessions/
<SunilJoshi> Hello, how can i configure Xubuntu14.04 to have only one Workspace?
<SunilJoshi> ah, got it :), ignore the question please
<Guest33069> how can i add the gtk3 clock that was in beta
<brainwash> Guest33069: install indicator-datetime
<Guest33069> brainwash, thanks
<meek_geek> hi
<meek_geek> best youtube downloader app ?
<knome> meek_geek, there is no "best" app
<meek_geek> knome, any good app /
<knome> did you search the software center for any?
<meek_geek> knome, I never search center as I do not like it and wish that it was not included
<knome> meek_geek, did you search with apt then?
<meek_geek> knome, they say clipgrab and youtube-dl is good
<knome> so why not try them?
<`Fibz> meek_geek, i just use keepvid.com
<meek_geek> clipgrab is a nice app i used in windows / mac
<meek_geek> but it would on run in linux
<`Fibz> that needs updateing whenever google messes with things.  keepvid.com has worked beautifully for me for years without needing to install anything but a cert
<starrats> Wow hate to break up the orange and yellow but my whole page are those colors, lol, a lot of in and out going on!
<juanmontoya> synapse is not available on ubuntu. Will the package be available soon?
<juanmontoya> (synapse is awesome launcher I used since 13.10)
<Unit193> juanmontoya: Last release 2012, but recent commits.
<juanmontoya> huh? will I be able to install it soon, then?
<juanmontoya> the new default menu is kinda cool too
<Unit193> Not in trusty likely, it's been removed in Debian: http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/synapse.html
<juanmontoya> oh... well then. I'll adapt
<juanmontoya> thansk
<phmadore> what i want is for pidgin to open irc links. i went through all the prescribed processes. chrome tells pidgin to do it, but pidgin doesn't know how, or something. i even at one point changed the mime-type in the actual pidgin.desktop file. nothing has worked.
<holstein> phmadore: do *any* links you click open? in an email? or other web pages? do you have your default browser settings setup?
<holstein> phmadore: i'll help you with where to look.. click in another application.. an email, or a pdf, or something in libreoffice.. if it opens, then, go to pidgin for the settings.. if not, go to your system for the settings
<holstein> you can also try a main #ubuntu channel or linux channel, since its not related to xubuntu or xfce, really.. might find a larger support channel
<Artemis3> phmadore, i don't think pidgin can open "url" style links.
<endo> i'm trying to open an apt: link from Firefox but there is no program associated with it
<endo> how do i get this to install?
<Unit193> endo: apturl
<donc3> Hi ! I have a little problem with flash in chromium
<Unit193> What's the problem?  What version of Xubuntu?  What flash?
<donc3> i can't put it in full screen mode
<donc3> 14.04
<donc3> flash 13.0.0.206
<donc3> this is how I see the screen when I put it in full screen
<donc3> http://i58.tinypic.com/35n81h1.jpg
<donc3> Unit193 as you can see the video is not showed in full screen it only fills a part of the screen
<Unit193> Yes, this I do see.
<donc3> Unit193 do you know how can I fix it??
<Unit193> donc3: Someone else might, I don't use chromium or pepperflash, sorry.
<donc3> okay thanks guy
<schreber> Can someone explain the major cockup that is this menulibre/libremenu that Cann. decided to thrust on us in 14.04 ?
<knome> schreber, watch the language.
<Unit193> Please watch your tone and keep this family friendly.  Menulibre wasn't a Canonical project, it was by the Xubuntu community and for it.  Now did you actually have a question?
<schreber> Unit193: yes. I am no fan of the Whisker menu, thus I removed it and restored/replaced it with the older style menu. I was pleasantly surprised that I could not easily edit the menu and when I was the whole thing started putting more recently used applications in the root/main area of the menu which is new and well completely wrong
<schreber> It in essence began acting oddly like one would see in Vista or Windows 7 which again it odd.
<Unit193> There's a couple bugs in menulibre, yes.  If you prefer, you can revert your menu (back to defaults, not to whiskermenu) and try to use alacarte, but that was completely broken last I knew.
<schreber> so no real fix for something that really was never broken ?
<knome> schreber, rather than complaining, why not file bugs and allow the software to improve?
<schreber> Because I've filed the odd bug report and they simply end up in the rubbish bin
<knome> which bug have you filed against menulibre?
<schreber> Not against menulibre, I meant in previous versions of Xubuntu especially against Thunar
<knome> as you probably understand, developer resources are limited
<knome> i'm sorry if your bugs haven't been looked at
<schreber> I know. Just venting.
<knome> yeah, but please do that elsewhere the next time... :)
<knome> the menulibre developer is in the xubuntu team and has been very responsive with fixing bugs in it, so if you have bugs with it, i'd recommend filing them now...
<Unit193> Right, *I* even filed a few bugs, because he actually fixes them.
#xubuntu 2014-04-25
<schreber> a bug is one thing, this appears to be functionality more than anything else.
<knome> i'm not sure what your issue is
<chrispage1980> hello, howto disable guest in 14.04 please?
<Unit193> chrispage1980: echo -e '[SeatDefaults]\nallow-guest=false' | sudo tee /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-noguest.conf
<chrispage1980> when I have changed other lightdm.conf files it doesn't take because of Account services.
<chrispage1980_> it work for me ty Unit
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<mikeche1en> hi, i have a problem where the system goes into standby when the laptop lid is closde
<harry_c> time to dual boot trusty with windows 8 in legacy bios!
<harry_c> any protips?
<harry_c> lol ok guess not
<harry_c> stay cool guys, peace
<endo> Is there any application like Windows 7's sticky notes available that integrates well with xfce/gtk?
<endo> MBR for the next five years will smooth things over
<cyborgcygnus> So I see light locker still locks the pc even when watching videos or listening to music
<holstein> endo: plenty of notepads and sticky notes.. try one
<flound1129> hi, after updating to 14.04, my xubuntu immediately reboots right after the X login pops up..  Anyone know if this is a known issue?
<holstein> flound1129: its not
<holstein> flound1129: you could be saying, you put your user password in, and you loop back to the login screen?
<flound1129> nope..  It displays the login screen for about 5 seconds, then BIOS
<flound1129> like someone hit the reset button
<holstein> i would test my hardware in that scneario
<flound1129> recovery mode isn't doing it.. I was able to run a dist-upgrade from there
<flound1129> trying to reboot now to see if that fixed it
<holstein> i would try fsck from recovery mode.. i would try booting older kernels.. test hard drive, and memory
<flound1129> yep thx
<endo> holstein: My head hearts and I haven't been happy in years
<holstein> endo: ? try using the #xubuntu-offtopic channel
<endo> holstein: sorry
<holstein> endo: no need to be sorry.. just use the support channels for support and the offtopic channels for chat
<endo> holstein: err, sorry
<oneof3> hello. When i press the sound icon and select "sound settings" nothing opens
<endo> When I put my computer to sleep it locks my screen. When it wakes up it shows the unlock screen just fine, but when I type in my password and click "unlock" (or press enter, same thing), it blanks the screen as if loading the desktop, but then halts and just displays a blank screen.
<endo> Why?
<endo> What logfile should I consult? How should I look at them (grep, less, tail, head?)
<oneof3> i am still waiting for some tech help to :)
<oneof3> been 20 mins, so hang around im sure someone will help
<endo> :[
<oneof3> try the normal Ubntu wrong perhaps, thats always busy
<oneof3> Ubuntu
<oneof3> wroom*
<endo> This only happens on battery. I can disable sleep.
<oneof3> you could check the Xubuntu known bugs to
<oneof3> praying is last resort but be sure to pick the right deity
<endo> I'm too lazy
<oneof3> i hear that
<endo> even to pray
<oneof3> i smoke too much weed anyway
<endo> i nstalled xubuntu b/c i am lazy
<oneof3> try sudo upgrade?
<oneof3> sudo update
<endo> i am on 14.04 with latest updates
<endo> I'm not sure if my machine is suspending then resuming
<endo> my options show that it simply locks the screen when the lid is closed while on battery power, and that is my situation
<endo> I am able to unlock the screen but it does not return to the desktop - or maybe it does, but I cannot tell because the screen is blank. It is not a monitor-disabled blank, but an Xorg blank where it is illuminated, running, but all black.
<endo> omg
<oneof3> no idea
<oneof3> im a noob
<mikeche1en> endo: its a known bug
<endo> oh great
<endo> mikeche1en: was it in the release notes I didn't read?
<mikeche1en> endo: yup, there are some workarounds
<endo> eh...
<endo> how could you do this to us mikeche1en
<endo> release a broken desktop linux
<endo> :(
<endo> okay which one:
<endo> Due to the switch from xscreensaver to light-locker, some users might have issues with timing of locking; removing xscreensaver from the system should fix these problems
<endo> or
<endo> Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power (1259339), see the release notes for details and workarounds
<mikeche1en> 2nd one i think
<mikeche1en> it occurs after unlocking right
<endo> sudo service lightdm restart
<endo> xrandr -- auto
<endo> --auto
<endo> k
<mikeche1en> yeah see if that works
<endo> ha
<endo> ha
<endo> I did the blind typing
<mikeche1en> is worked?
<endo> NOW MY CURSOR IS GONE
<mikeche1en> yeah i had that problem
<mikeche1en> look at the last comment in the bug topic
<endo> switching to a vterm then back to x makes it ocme back
<mikeche1en> yus
<endo> well at least there is that
<mikeche1en> yeah its kind of annoying but at least it works
<oneof3> mikeche1en, think you can help me when done?
<mikeche1en> !repeat | oneof3
<ubottu> oneof3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oneof3> ok ty
<mikeche1en> endo's issue happened to me too so thats why i knew the answers :)
<oneof3> i understand
<oneof3> prob has to do with pointing the app to it. i know it works on xubuntu not xfce. same for other xfce settings
<oneof3> i had to train it
<endo> f.lux doesn'
<endo> t work
<endo> https://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<endo> fuck
<endo> now my sleep is off
<endo> bbl
<oneof3> GL
<oneof3> installed xfce4-mixer and it worked
<oneof3> ty for links, mikeche1en
<Unit193> endo: Please remember to keep it family friendly.
<espagnol> buenos dias a todos
<espagnol> estoy intentando instalar SyncDrive pero en 14.04 tengo problemas con las dependencias
<Unit193> !es | espagnol
<ubottu> espagnol: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<espagnol> excuse me!, i have like 3 channels and everyone has a different lenguage
<espagnol> i'm having a little trouble installing SyncDrive. Has anyone installed already in Trusty?
<espagnol> syncdrive depends on libboost-filesystem1.49.0 (>= 1.49.0-1); however: Package libboost-filesystem1.49.0 is not installed.
<espagnol> can i install that package?
<Unit193> !info libboost-filesystem1.49.0
<ubottu> Package libboost-filesystem1.49.0 does not exist in trusty
<Unit193> Doesn't look like it.
<espagnol> aah ok.
<espagnol> do you know another way to make Google Drive work under Ubuntu?
<espagnol> works*
<Unit193> It has a newer version, libboost-filesystem1.54.0 or libboost-filesystem1.55.0
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get install grive ?
<Artemis3> it always amazes me how people use the most obfuscated methods to install stuff :P
<Unit193> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 535 kB
<Artemis3> seriously it took me like 10 secs to google that :3
<espagnol> wow!, that snail is fast!
<espagnol> i know gdrive. I just wanted to have more integration with my desktop.
<Artemis3> and your desktop is xfce?
<espagnol> yes
<espagnol> i dont want use terminal to update gdrive
<Artemis3> espagnol, syncdrive is dead, you have to use grive-tools now: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/02/unofficial-google-drive-grive-tools.html
<espagnol> thanks for the help.
<p1ro> hey guys, i keep having this problem, every few among of time/use xubuntu get really slow, like run out of memory or something like that, its hard to even open a tab on chrome or even terminal. if i restart everything start working fine.
<bazhang> how much ram p1ro
<p1ro> 1.5g
<bazhang> thats not much
<p1ro> not really much but it should run normal
<bazhang> not really
<p1ro> how i can check how much free memory i had
<bazhang> what else are you doing, how many tabs
<p1ro> 5-6 normally
<Unit193> I have it with 1G, FF has problems after a while so I tend to limit myself to xombrero on that computer.
<bazhang> type top in the terminal to see what's using it
<p1ro> xombero ?
<bazhang> !info xombero
<ubottu> Package xombero does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> augh
<Unit193> bazhang: It doesn't exist anyway.
<bazhang> !info xombrero
<ubottu> Package xombrero does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> Unit193, my bad
<Unit193> Nah, couldn't know.
<p1ro> %Cpu(s):  5,3 us, 16,0 sy, 48,2 ni, 10,8 id, 18,3 wa,  0,0 hi,  1,3 si,  0,0 st
<p1ro> KiB Mem:   1284400 total,   876200 used,   408200 free,    27576 buffers
<p1ro> KiB Swap:  1306620 total,   201480 used,  1105140 free.   393156 cached Mem
<p1ro> yes chrome using most
<Unit193> So a good idea would be to use a lighter browser or add more RAM.
<p1ro> umm what else is around that worth ?
<p1ro> xombero ?
<Unit193> Midori, dwb, or maybe another.
<p1ro> is there any services that i could stop or prevent for loading that helps ?
<p1ro> i want to keep using chrome or ff
<xubuntu295> what is the lighter browser? any exanples?
<p1ro> xubuntu295, Unit193 just say, Midori, dwb...
<Unit193> uzbl, "hv3" are a couple more, but I don't think you'll be able to do what you want.  You can turn off the sandbox that chromium uses, to try and help limit the resources, but that may not work well.
<p1ro> well ill try to limit myself to 2-3 tabs max till ill can buy more ram
<p1ro> btw im on 32bits im limit 2gs of ram right ? or there is a way to add more ram ?
<Unit193> More like 4, and PAE allows you to use more than that even, so it's more how much your board supports.
<p1ro> ahh nice
<p1ro> well this pc is kinda old
<p1ro> core duo
<Artemis3> bazhang, i believe there is a ppa for xombrero
<p1ro> and well is not that i can afford buyinbg much ram
<bazhang> Artemis3, ah thanks
<Artemis3> bazhang, https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/xombrero
<bazhang> appreciate it
<espagnol> does anyone could install adobe air on trusty?
<Unit193> Artemis3: Oh come on. :P
<baizon> espagnol: is there a problem?
<espagnol> i have 64 bits, and it seems that i need 32 libs and then link them toghether
<espagnol> http://rajpushkar.github.io/blog/2013/06/21/prezionubuntu/
<baizon> espagnol: yes you do
<espagnol> is the tutorial in the link correct?
<baizon> espagnol: almost
<baizon> if you have x64 the libgnome keying is in a different directory
<Artemis3> Unit193, you are a good service for the community :3
<espagnol> i installed sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb with no problem. but then, when i try the second command it says
<espagnol> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libhal-storage1
<baizon> espagnol: try this http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu-12-0413-0413-10-or-linux-mint-131516.html
<espagnol> couldt find the package libhal-storage1
<espagnol> i followed that tutorial also
<espagnol> but after sudo ./Adobe* i get: (setup:11525): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «murrine»,  (setup:11525): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<espagnol> the translation will be something like Unable to find the theme motor in the module path: <<murrine>>
<p1ro> Unit193, you still around ? this could help: http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=123
<espagnol> at the same time it opens a windows that says: Running 32-bit AIR 2.6 on 64-bit system has not been fully tested. However, 32-bit AIR is expected to run on 64-bits systems if they have the required 32-bits libraries and packages installed.
<dada> hello hello
<dada> I just upgraded to 14.04, and the icons on my applications menu are back to small
<p1ro> make it bigger :p
<dada> on 13.10, I added the property IconSize to ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xsettings.xml
<dada> which doesn't seem to work anymore...
<dada> p1ro: how? :-)
<p1ro> look in settings
<dada> p1ro: can't find anything... I can modify the menu, the panel preferences, but not change the icon size
<p1ro> theme settngs
<p1ro> somehting like that
<p1ro> ill try to find in a bit
<dada> p1ro: thanks
<p1ro> cant open much stuff here or this will get back o ntime 10 years and slooow
<p1ro> lol
<zak_> Hi, Ive discovered that the default terminal emulator in 14.04 uses the wrong keyboard setup
<zak_> Hmm, not just terminal emulation but apparently all x apps
<p1ro> dada,  you there
<dada> yep
<p1ro> dada check settings desktop
<p1ro> 3rd tab is icons
<dada> yes, and it says "Icon Size: 32"
<dada> this is just for the icons on the desktop
<dada> I want to change the icons in the Applications Menu (eg. in the Panel)
<dada> AFAIK, it can only be done editing the gtk configuration files
<dada> what I have, and it worked on 13.10, is:
<dada> <property name="IconSizes" type="string" value="gtk-menu=24,24:gtk-button=24,24:panel-applications-menu=32,32:panel-directory-menu=32,32"/>
<dada> but 14.04 doesn't seem to use it
<p1ro> dada did you check this: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6576
<dada> p1ro: that's exactly what I wrote above... :-)
<dada> p1ro: I probably even got it from there
<p1ro> umm
<p1ro> dada did you try with default fonts ?
<p1ro> settings>appearence>fonts
<p1ro> dada, fotns and DPI could help
<p1ro> if not i dont really know what to suggest
<dada> p1ro: nope, it changes only the font. icons stay the same size. but thanks anyway :-)
<p1ro> dada, http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4676
<p1ro> gtk-icon-sizes = "gtk-menu=24,24"
<dada> p1ro: that was for xfce 4.4. I did the one below, for 4.6. now, there must be a different way for xfce 4.10
<p1ro> sorry im really new to xfce, last time i used it was 2007 if im not wrong
<p1ro> now im just using what its come
<p1ro> and trying to make it lighter
<bazhang> lxde is lighter
<bazhang> ie lubuntu
<p1ro> ohh
<p1ro> didnt know that
<p1ro> i will try it
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop is the package
<bazhang> install, log out, choose lxde, log in
<p1ro> bazhang, thanks, downloading
<p1ro> well sleep time :D have good night
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> bye
<zak_> Hi, I have some issues regarding keyboard setup on a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 i386
<zak_> While all locale settings seem to be correct, and the base system (when ctrl-alt-1) use the correct keyboard setup, everything in x is using a US keyboard setuo
<zak_> setup
<zak_> locale is no_NB.UTF8, keyboard in X should be norwegian but is US
<zak_> any hints?
<areba> hi, anyone having trouble with compiz?
<cfhowlett> !details|areba
<ubottu> areba: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<areba> Installed 14:04
<areba> (ubuntu)
<areba> then did apt-get install xubuntu
<areba> installed ok, restarted, shows blue login page (had autologin in) and then black screen.
<areba> ctrl alt del works, cursor moves, nothing else...
<areba> on an old DV6000
<baizon> areba: have you changed the session to xubuntu?
<areba> yes, actually uninstalled first... (dumb)
<baizon> if you uninstall ubuntu, and dont change the session to xubuntu it wont work
<areba> when I restart, it shows it is logging into xubuntu, even shows the blue screen and rotating pix. I know at the black screen im in xubuntu, because when I do Ctrl Alt Del im on the tell tale manager
<areba> I have narrowed down to compiz, that seems to be whats messing up my resolution.
<Naphatul> has the bug where the display fails to start after logging in been fixed yet?
<brainwash> you mean after suspend via lid close?
<brainwash> you can track the status easily, just check bug 1303736
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<james0r2> yep i have the bug on both of my laptaps
<james0r2> is it an issue with power-manager or light locker?
<brainwash> well, it works fine without light-locker
<james0r2> same for me. i lock with xscreensaver now and have no issues
<brainwash> does it work fine, if you kill xfce4-power-manager via "killall xfce4-power-manager" and then close the lid?
<brainwash> light-locker will listen to a signal and lock the screen automatically in this case
<t-touch> just installed fresh xubuntu 14.04 32-bit + updates, but every now and then screen freezes. This is a kind of old winxp computer fujitsu siemens amilo a1650g with Ati Radeon Xpress 200 drivers. Can't start Ctrl+Alt+F1 terminal session and nothing else
<james0r2> i havn't tried that. was using xscreensaver on debian testing before i switched over so i knew it would do the trick.
<t-touch> got to press power button for few seconds and restart... does anyone know? Tested memtest86 last night 10 hours and all pass.
<brainwash> t-touch: check /var/log/syslog
<brainwash> maybe you can find some system message related to the freeze
<brainwash> could be a gpu lockup
<brainwash> or overheating
<t-touch> can't find anything what may cause from /var/log/syslog. yesterday i could watch almost 2 hours of flash-based volleyball game streamed from internet, and today it takes only 15mins to freeze
<brainwash> possibly a hardware failure
<james0r2> sounds like hardware
<t-touch> could it be blueman-mechanism, those are last rows, is that something to do with bluetooth?
<brainwash> isn't it an old desktop pc?
<brainwash> wait
<brainwash> can you upload your syslog?
<ochosi> brainwash, james0r2: actually that test would be very useful
<ochosi> just to know whether disabling systemd-inhibition for xfpm would be a way to go
<t-touch> i was just thinking that is there a bluetooth at all
<t-touch> brainwas: where i should upload syslog
<t-touch> brainwash: where i should upload syslog
<brainwash> to a service like pastebin
<brainwash> try "cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<t-touch> ok i did it manyally: http://pastebin.com/574sWcAQ
<brainwash> looks like there is no useful hint at all
<t-touch> no it freezes again, 13:47 at finnish time, so i look again after reboot, lucy i'm on different computer with this irc
<t-touch> i was just scrolling with arrow keys down that pastebin website
<t-touch> and freezes
<brainwash> could it be caused by the web browser?
<bastinenz> Hi everybody, I'm experiencing some problems in Xubuntu, some of them after I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and one that popped up even before that and I'm trying to find out where to go for some help
<brainwash> t-touch: I got no other ideas other than testing an older release of ubuntu (12.04 or 13.10) to confirm that it's an hardware issue
<t-touch> brainwash: ok, have to test thanks
<brainwash> bastinenz: hey, I guess this is the right place to ask :)
<bastinenz> the first problem I have is pretty simple I think, my GTK theme broke after upgrading, presumably because there is a lot of new GTK3 stuff in 14.04 that wasn't present in 12.04
<brainwash> you have to make sure that your theme supports both gtk2 and gtk3 (current version)
<brainwash> like the pre-installed shimmer themes do
<bastinenz> I found somewhat of an update for the theme that introduces some GTK3 functionality, but it doesn't quite look right and I'd like to customize it. Problem is that I don't know and couldn't find any info on what option in the settings does what
<bastinenz> or even better, what setting to change to look a particular part of the theme
<brainwash> did you try to contact the theme creator?
<bastinenz> like, all of the items in my gtk3 menus have an ugly border around them
<bastinenz> where in the settings can I change it to either not have any borders or have them transparent
<koegs> bastinenz: it is not a matter of xubuntu-settings, it is a problem with the theme itself
<bastinenz> I haven't tried contacting the creator yet, I thought it'd be better to just understand how this stuff works so I could better customize in the future as well...be more self-reliant and all that stuff
<bastinenz> yeah, I get that, that's why I wasn't really expecting direct support from you guys but a friendly pointer to where I can learn more about GTK3 themes and how they work :)
<brainwash> bastinenz: you could take a look at the default xubuntu theme (Greybird) located in /usr/share/themes
<brainwash> and copy the relevant menu style settings
<bastinenz> that's probably a good idea, yeah. just out of curiosity though, who does in fact develop the default theme and how do they know how all that GTK3 jazz works?^^
<brainwash> see https://github.com/shimmerproject/
<brainwash> irc channel #shimmer
<brainwash> I guess it's try and error in some cases
<brainwash> something breaks visually -> adjust values until it looks fine again :)
<bastinenz> okay, thanks for that. Do you know if that also is the right place to look into modifying the gtk filechooser? I'm trying to change the icons of that one to the icon theme I use for the rest of my system and thunar
<brainwash> it's using monochrome icons right now?
<brainwash> or do you mean the file/folder icons?
<bastinenz> It's the Icons in the places-panel
<brainwash> sadly no clue :(
<bastinenz> and yeah, they are monocrhome white on dark background
<bastinenz> k, thanks anyway
<brainwash> :)
<bastinenz> last and most important problem is sound. This is something that happened before the upgrade to 14.04, I tried to get sound working in a later version of wine and one piece of advise was to update pulseaudio
<bastinenz> been using the default pulseaudio before, version 1.1
<bastinenz> and used the ubuntu dev audio testing ppa to update to 1.2
<bastinenz> which worked to give me sound in wine
<bastinenz> but unfortunately my audio quality regressed massively
<bastinenz> it's clipping all over the place
<bastinenz> and it doesn't even seem to be directly related to pulseaudio, because deactivating it and using vanilla alsa instead doesn't improve quality at all
<bastinenz> I already tried to roll back everything back in 12.04, forcing the original package version in synaptic
<bastinenz> didn't help either
<bastinenz> hoped it would sort itself out with the upgrade
<bastinenz> but nope
<bastinenz> so, now I'm trying to figure out what to try next and where to go for help
<bastinenz> and not just the kind of help that says "well, wipe your system and do a fresh install", but maybe some folk who really know their audio and can provide more in depth support
<brainwash> uhm, I suggest that you join #alsa and #pulseaudio and try asking the experts
<bastinenz> k, thank you very much :)
<brainwash> bastinenz: you should also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<brainwash> but I'm not sure if it's really helpful
<bastinenz> brainwash: Hi, just letting you know that the GTK3 settings of greybird actually looked great out of the box together with the GTK2 settings of my preferred theme. Easiest fix ever! :D thank you very much again for your help^^
<Guest79637> Hi have a little problem when watching video in youtube the screen saver enters on and dim's the video does caffeine works in  the new 14.04?
<Luyin> Guest79637: why don't you just try it? for me caffeine never worked with xfce, but it might.
<Guest79637> so is there any other solution?
<brainwash> check settings manager > light locker settings
<brainwash> and settings manager > power manager
<Guest79637> I was looking for one click solution :P
<brainwash> caffeine has been built for 14.04, so it's worth a try
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ppa
<Guest79637> will that install a bunch of gnome lib's?
<Brayden9707> Hellooo
 * Brayden9707 is installing xubuntu as we speak
<Brayden9707> sadly it took me forever and a day to figure out efi stuff
<Brayden9707> well reboot time :D
<abhra> while updating the repository (synaptic/apt-get), getting a BAD SIG error for trusty backport. but if i change the mirror to main server (settings->repository->Ubuntu software) from the local server, the bad sig error does not appear. why is it so? using xubuntu 14.04
<Aritheanie> Hello, I'm preparing to try dual booting Xubuntu with Windows: previously I used Wubi, but am now ready to try doing it properly. My problem now is that I can't determine whether the laptop I'm planning to install Xubuntu to is in UEFI mode or not: Booting Windows 7 shows BIOS, but there's an EFI partition when I look in Disk Management. I've looked at msinfo32 as well as setupact.log and still can't be sure.
<Aritheanie> Any suggestions please?
<Travis> hello
<cfhowlett> Travis ask your xubuntu questions
<GridCube> Travis, you can edit the settings in the lightlocker setting, in the settings menu
<GridCube> there you can edit so it wont lock watsoever
<Travis> Yes, let me pull that up
<Travis> I have it turned off, yet the screen is black after I open the lid to the laptop.
<GridCube> you can also uninstall lightlocker and install xscreensaver, it would be a sad solution, reverting to the old state, but that should work as it did before
<GridCube> Travis, the last option on lightlocker says something about "locking enabled" or something like that, i cant rememebr what is says in english
<xubuntu389> xscreensaver is my problem ... it asks a password ...after turning it off, the next session brings it back
<GridCube> xscreensaver will always ask for password, in lightlocker you can set up to wake on open and never ask for password
<Travis> Mine won't, but the screen won't come back on, if I close the laptop.
<Travis> I have to reboot for it to work,.
<GridCube> no, no, you dont need to reboot, just run xrandr -s yourscreenxresolution
<GridCube> like for example i have to do "xrandr -s 1024x600" in my netbook
<Travis> If I can't see the screen, then I have to reboot.
<GridCube> i binded that to a key, like META-G, and if it doesnt turn the brightness back on
<GridCube> that resets it
<GridCube> Travis, you can also press meta-t, that open a terminal, and type the xrandr -s string
<Travis> Ok now that I on my tablet.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had issues with light-locker myself. So, I pulled it in favor of gnome-screensaver. Seems to fly fine now.
<Travis> I am still having my problem.
<Travis> I have Xubuntu 14.04 on a Dell Inspiron 640m.  I am going to see if it has it on there, when I get home.
<Travis> If I don't, I may have a hardware issue.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What's going on, Travis?
<Travis> If I close the lid to my laptop & reopen it, it stays black.  I can't even get a login screen.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not even a mouse cursor?
<Poisoned_Dragon> does the backlight stay off?
<GridCube> Travis, yes, its the issue i pointer earlier
<Travis> I tried your suggestion, GridCube.  It didn't work for me.
<GridCube> checked to change lightlocker for xscreensaver or like Poisoned_Dragon says gnome-screensaver?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I also had to mess with my /etc/systemd/logind.conf file
<Poisoned_Dragon> had to insert the line: LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=no
<Poisoned_Dragon> That way, xfce-power-manager settings will be recognized for the lid switch.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use a Dell Lat D620. I feel your pain.
<Travis> I actually have this Panasonic Toughbook CF-29 dual booted with Windows 7.
<Travis> I have a few radios that have windows-only software.
<Travis> Now, I could use WINE instead of Windows :D
<xubuntu389> i tried to install a radio but failed so far .. guess most of them are kaputt .. similar to what happens in the windows world .... ?
<dada> hey, anybody know how to change the icon size in Applications Menu in xubuntu 14.04? the way it was done with 13.10 (setting <property name="IconSizes"> in xsettings.xml) doesn't seem to work anymore
<Aritheanie> Asked a question earlier but got no response: I'm planning to dualboot Xubuntu on my Asus EeePC VX6 with Windows 7 x86 already preinstalled. There's an EFI partition present according to Window's Disk Manager though booting seems to be using BIOS (I think). Safe to partition and dual boot as usual?
<Poisoned_Dragon> dada, the menu in 14.04 is the whisker menu plugin. If you right-click the menu button, you can go into properties and change it there.
<holstein> Aritheanie: nothing about linux or xubuntu is making anything "unsafe"
<holstein> !uefi > Aritheanie
<ubottu> Aritheanie, please see my private message
<holstein> ^ that might help
<dada> Poisoned_Dragon: nope
<dada> Poisoned_Dragon: you can change the icon for the menu itself, or edit the menu. but you can't change the size of the icons displayed next to menu items
<Poisoned_Dragon> Item icon size changes the icon size for list of apps on the left. Catagory icon changes the icon size for the icons listed next to the catagories, on the right.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you're trying to change more than that, I dunno what you're doing.
<dada> Poisoned_Dragon: uh? looks like I don't hae that settings...
<Poisoned_Dragon> dada, should look like this: http://snag.gy/lJj7M.jpg
<dada> Poisoned_Dragon: interesting... mine is called simply "Applications Menu"
<dada> probably because I've upgraded it from 13.10
<Aritheanie> holstein: thanks. Just to clarify: "if the other systems (Windows, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in Legacy (not-EFI) mode, then you must install Ubuntu in Legacy mode too. Eg if your computer is old (<2010), is 32bits, or was sold with a pre-installed Windows XP. " Does this mean that since my Win7 install was a 32 bit install, it's likely in Legacy mode?
<Poisoned_Dragon> OH!, So you're still using the original menu, dada. I see now.
<holstein> Aritheanie: i would want to have backups, and confirm that before hitting "the button"
<holstein> Aritheanie: i would likely start looking in the bios, then, the manufacturers documentation
<dada> Poisoned_Dragon: yep. and I just looked at the whisker menu, and still prefer the original one. a lot :-)
<Poisoned_Dragon> meh...
<Poisoned_Dragon> Using whisker means I don't need launchers in my panel
<Poisoned_Dragon> favorites ftw.
<ratrek> after todays update xubuntu does not want to start. Probably bacause new kernel. Someone knows how to solve this ?
<ElderDryas> I'm having a problem with 14.04, the Network Manager (I assume) and the hardware wifi switch on my Dell 1420 laptop.  On a boot, when the switch is OFF, 14.04 show about 75% of CPU being used (network manager).  The second I turn the hardware switch ON, the CPU usage drops to a more normal level.  If the switch is on when booting, CPU usage is normal, and turning if off has no effect on the CPU usage. This is new behavior with Xubuntu 14.04 (and
<ElderDryas> no other distro)
<ElderDryas> Anyone have any hints for me
<SunilJoshi> anybody used e4rat with Xubuntu14.04?
<lopta> Can Xubuntu boot from software RAID-1?
<braddoro> hello
<braddoro> I am wanting to upgrade to xubuntu and I wanted to see if I am running a 33 or 64 but machine.  I ran lscpu and it says: Architecture:          i686, CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit.  does that mean I am 32 bit?
<lopta> I'd be impressed if it were a 33-bit machine.
<lopta> ...or 36-bit, which I've at least seen.
<Meerkat> lopta, yes, your CPU is 64-bit.
<lopta> Meerkat: Mine is, yes.  I knew that though.
<Meerkat> oops. braddoro your cpu is 64-bit.
<lopta> It's an Atom 330
<Meerkat> lopta, all ubuntu variants can boot from raid-1. All linux distros can as well, I would think.
<lopta> Meerkat: Is that difficult to set up?
<braddoro> Meerkat, thank you
<lopta> braddoro: How much RAM do you have?
<braddoro> i think 8
<lopta> Ah, you'll want 64-bit then.
<lopta> Unless 32-bit does PAE
<lopta> Even then, probably.
<lopta> brb, coffee.
<lopta> I should go and visit a customer.
<braddoro> looks like I only have 4gb ram
<braddoro> DDR2 ram
<braddoro> Still go with 64 bit?
<lopta> braddoro: You could go either way with 4G. I recently put 64-bit on my daughter's PC. Seemed to work well enough until I put the WiFi card in.
<holstein> braddoro: if i have 4gb's of ram, and no requirements i feel i need 32bit for, i use 64bit
<lopta> ...but I think that's more down to the WiFi card.
<Meerkat> braddoro, yes. If you can use 64-bit then you should.
<braddoro> excellent.  that is what I was hoping for.  This box is kind of old but I was hoping it would hold together.
<lopta> That's good to know. I'll download 14.04 amd64 then.
<lopta> Bye all!
<braddoro> Thank you for the help.
<braddoro> I am building my usb stick now and am going to shutdown and install the new HD.  See you soon.
<andrzejr> Guys, after upgrading to 14.04 every time I wake up my laptop a new Thunar window pops up showing me the contents of the SD card sitting in the reader.
<Meerkat> andrzejr, do you want that to stop happening?
<lazar> can someone help me, i want to setup ssh server on my machine but i can only connect to it via localhost but i want remote
<lazar> anyone?
<holstein> !ssh | lazar
<ubottu> lazar: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> lazar: try pinging the machines.. make sure you have access through any firewalls..
<lazar> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<andrzejr> Meerkat, yes. Are you trying to say that is a feature? ;-)
<Meerkat> andrzejr, open a folder, go to the preferences under edit (or whatever is to the second option in the menu). Click configure removable devices link in the 'Advanced' tab. Uncheck any options about auto-mounting.
<asd_cuatro> hello
<asd_cuatro> i have problem with cheese , i type "sudo apt-get install cheese" , and when i execute cheese, a new window is open but show nothing.
<asd_cuatro> *nothing is displayed
<andrzejr> Meerkat, thanks. "Browse removable media when inserted" was the culprit.
<andrzejr> This should not happen when waking up the laptop, though.
<asd_cuatro> :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> does it only happen with sd cards, or with any removable device, andrzejr?
<bekks> andrzejr: Oh it should, since all devices connected must be checked for availability.
<asd_cuatro> :S:
<lazar> tnx guys i did it with port forwarding
<asd_cuatro> hi
<asd_cuatro> my problem is
<asd_cuatro> my localhost does not showing any previous contents it has
<asd_cuatro> yesterday i upgrade my xubuntu to 14
<asd_cuatro> in the dir /etc/apache2/ there are 2 files apache2.conf and apache2.conf.dpkg-old
<asd_cuatro> you know what is the problem??
<brainwash> maybe lack of attention during the upgrade to 14.04?
<asd_cuatro> during the upgrade
<asd_cuatro> "he" say something about the conf of apache2
<brainwash> and you decided to replace your current one with a new one
<asd_cuatro> yes
<asd_cuatro> this is a problem? :|
<brainwash> maybe
<asd_cuatro> i want reinstall?
<asd_cuatro> * i need reinstall?
<brainwash> rename apache2.conf and use apache2.conf.dpkg-old
<asd_cuatro> i'll try.
<brainwash> or edit the new apache2.conf and adjust the values
<asd_cuatro> nothing
<xubuntu193> hello
<xubuntu193> i have a big tearing xubuntu 14.04 , compiz don't whont work no efect nothings
<xubuntu193> after install compiz- setting can't save any options
<xubuntu193> i have a big tearing xubuntu 14.04 , compiz don't whont work no efect nothings
<xubuntu193> ?
<Meerkat> xubuntu193, try in #ubuntu They might have more people with compiz knowledge.
<xubuntu193> ok thancks maybe i try linux mint
<Meerkat> xubuntu193, I meant try asking in the channel #ubuntu.
<xubuntu193> compiz -settings dont whont work . why ?
<xubuntu193> i'm on ubuntu forum
<xubuntu517> Having trouble getting my network share to show up in kphotoalbum.  anyone care to assist?
<endo> I am trying to plug my USB 3 external HDD into a USB 2 port.
<endo> Apr 25 14:23:15 x120e mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 2 was not an MTP device
<endo> It detects thre rest
<endo> ooooooh
<endo> nm
<fballs> trying to use fuseiso to mount a bd image (.iso)
<fballs> i get 'init: wrong standard identifier in volume descriptor' 0-17
<fballs> i can mount other ISOs just fine
<bekks> fballs: ".iso" does not tell anything about the content, and a BD disc is not using is9660.
<fballs> oh, so is it not possible to mount the image?
<drc> also, you might want to try out #fuse, They are more likely to know the answer
<drc> er... ##fuse, sorry
<fballs> oh, didn't know they had a channel, thanks!
<xubuntu918> networked printer locks up when added
<xubuntu918> tried adding networked printer on 3 different installations. made no difference whether adding download printer or built in drivers
<xubuntu918> does anyone respond or acknowledge?
<drc> ack
<pete284> Hi all last weekend upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 14.04LTS. Now DVD's won't playback. I have reinstalled all restricted drivers Libdvdread4, libdvdcss2 and ran install-css.sh. Still nothing works.
<Unit193> What media player?  What's the error?
<pete284> I have used VLC, MPlayer, and SM Player
<pete284> VLC says "DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd1"."
<pete284> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd1'. Check the log for details.
<Unit193> Right, /dev/dvd (or dvd1) aren't created anymore, use the actual drive location, mine is sr0.
<pete284> Thanks very much that works fine.
<drc> pete284, make sure you modify Removable Drives and Media>Mutlimedia accordingly
<drc> That way you won't have to remember all this :)
<pete284> drc I take it I have to alter the line that says parole --device=%d
<drc> yes, unless you want to have parole as the default
<pete284> exit
<Travis> ok, I am going to take Xubuntu off my Panasonic laptop for now.  If I can't close the lid & open it again without rebooting, it doesn't need to be on this laptop.
<Unit193> Have fun?
<drc> You're right...have fun
<drc> ah...beat me too it :)
<Unit193> Optionally you can fix it if you'd prefer, I think removing light-locker will do.
<drc> And Make sure Power Manager...Actions is set accordingly.
<Travis> I removed light locker
<Travis> It didn't fix the problem.
<Travis> There's something else.
<Travis> I haven't had this problem with 12.04.
<andrzejr> Travis, try to close&open the lid again
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do i stop these ---> lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<holstein> where are you seeing them?
<delt> in my kernel logs
<delt> oh and i wouldn't consider "stop looking at your kernel logs" as a viable answer :3
<holstein> i'll keep quiet then...
<delt> haha
<gry> heh
<gry> http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/lo-Disabled-Privacy-Extensions-td1344623.html looks a bit verbose about this
<delt> thanks
<kupo_> herro
#xubuntu 2014-04-26
<gry> hi, kupo_
<kupo_> hello gry
<xubuntuUser> Hola gente, necesito ayuda. Como puedo reestablecer los iconos del area de notificaciones? solo tengo el icono del bluetooth, el de red y energía desaparecieron. Gracias.
<p1ro> xubuntuUser, los puedes agregar manualmente creo
<xubuntuUser> Hola, gracias por contestar. Ya lo e agregado manualmente y solo aparece el icono del bluetooth.
<SparkTheCat> hi i got some weird behiviour on the xfce4 panel (32bit) some indicator are double some does not work
<rc10> iirc indicator plugin crashing over and over in xfce is a confirmed bug at the moment
<SparkTheCat> but double bluetooth indicator ? and keyboard indicator ? and i do not have 2 indicator on the panel
<lunaZo> why is my wallpaper turn grey old when pick new wallpaper
<lunaZo> still grey
<M17K> Hi ?
<gry> hi!
<M17K> nice to meet you all .
<gry> likewise
<M17K> ty
<bastinenz_> hey everybody, I just noticed that after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 my Synaptic Package Manager isn't working correctly. Most of the interface doesn't show up, some buttons and the search field do whenever I hover over them, but it's really not usable. when starting from console, I get all kinds of GTK warnings. Any hints on what to do?
<brainwash> bastinenz_: file a bug report, simply run "ubuntu-bug synaptic"
<silv3r_m00n> is there something like a small command box which can popup on the desktop, and run whatever command is typed in ?
<silv3r_m00n> something like the krunner of kde
<gry> you can add such box to the toolbars if you like (I don't know how to add it to desktop area itself)
<gry> s/toolbars/panels/
<brainwash> silv3r_m00n: try alt+F2
<brainwash> usually it opens xfce4-appfinder
<m6> Hi! Is it generally "safe" to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04?
<m6> It's my work laptop so if there's a chance of things not going right I'd rather do it when I have more time to look into it
<brainwash> m6: create a backup of your current system, then you are safe to upgrade to 14.04
<m6> brainwash: sure thing; I guess I try upgrading it anyway, I have whole tomorrow to figure out things if something goes wrong :)
<m6> Is it worrisome that when upgrading release notes state that "This release is still in development. Do not install it on production machines."?
<m6> I did `update-manager -d` and clicked "upgrade"
<cfhowlett> m6 be professional, backup your data and have to plan to restore, reinstall and recreate your entire system.  (Just in case)
<m6> oh, sorry; that's exactly what -d does..
<m6> cfhowlett: I did
<m6> Just followed tutorial from web and didn't stop to think what -d meant in update-manager...
<azims> guys.. any GUI for theming Whisker Menu?
<usage> hi all, how do you change the keybord shortcut mapping for applications in Xubuntu ?
<usage> (more specific the shortcuts in the terminal application)
<usage> anybody ? I can't understand why I can't find any documentation about this !!
<brainwash> usage: maybe http://docs.xfce.org/faq
<m6> well that was a smooth upgrade, love the new wallpaper :)
<usage> brainwash, thanks, but I just don't understand what they want me to do ?  nothing happens if I hover over menu items and type a shortkey.
<usage> they then write I might need to "Editable menu accelerators" in "Editable menu accelerators".  where can I find this menu ?
<m6> usage: Settings manager -> appearance -> settings
<usage> m6,  unbelievable how mush time I spent on this !!!  thanks a lot
<usage> *mush  much
<Meerkat> is the article about xubuntu up yet? The one with on why xscreensaver was replaced.
<brainwash> Meerkat: not yet
<lazar> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<lazar> guys, how to setup system wide proxy
<lazar> ?
<lazar> i found it
<lazar> ubproxy
<lazar> thanks
<lazar> anyway :D
<endo> You can still use proxies. You just can't use major VPN services or Tor, etc.
<siru> ahoi
<siru> sorry wrong channel
<Unit193> !torsasl | Tor is fine.
<ubottu> Tor is fine.: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<kupo_> herro
<mja> hi, guys! Does somebody has the issue with X.org not working after suspend in 14.04? Does it have any fixes yet?
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<GridCube> mja, ^
<mja> 10x
<meek_geek> after suspend or auto lock the screen brightness would not reduce
<meek_geek> its full
<meek_geek> yo yo
<meek_geek> what up
<holstein> meek_geek: could be graphics hardware linux support related
<meek_geek> holstein, I am using prop one
<holstein> meek_geek: so, you have the open one to try, if you like
<meek_geek> holstein, open one is a bit slow cuz no acceleration
<holstein> meek_geek: but, the other issue is fine?
<holstein> meek_geek: its typical to have to make certain compromises on unsupported hardware
<meek_geek> holstein, I see that but Xubuntu seems to handle my laptop too well
<meek_geek> holstein, do you use tor ?
<holstein> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<amigamagic> today the light-locker works on my pc... :-)
<meek_geek> holstein, actually tor package in the repo ( official ) is not working right
<holstein> meek_geek: ok.. let us know if you have a question about it.. thats more of a statement.. and an assumption
<meek_geek> holstein, actually the issue is that the tor use to start on every boot up
<meek_geek> also when i open vidalia - it says tor address is wrong
<holstein> meek_geek: maybe the address is wrong
<holstein> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs or scripts to start when logging in, use Applications menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup -> tab "Application autostart" - See !boot for starting (non-interactive) programs at boot
<Unit193> "Used to start on every boot up", doesn't now and you want it to?
<meek_geek> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pwnna> anyone experiencing a lot of issues with kernel panics?
<Pwnna> i'm experiencing multiple per day and i have a couple of pictures
<holstein> meek_geek: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Tor discusses starting at boot, it seems
<meek_geek> holstein, i did what this guide says but it did not work for me in 14
<Unit193> Just edit /etc/default/tor
<holstein> Pwnna: no.. but, you could if you have hardware that is broken, or that doesnt suppport linux.. i would try and troubleshoot for that
<Pwnna> yeah idk what's wrong exactly
<holstein> meek_geek: sure.. again, thats a statement though.. you'd need to share details.. "i tried this command and this happened".. etc
<holstein> Pwnna: test what is "wrong".. could be nothing is wrong. you were not guaranteed linux support likely by the manufacturer
<Pwnna> well it's a thinkpad. it looks like wifi
<holstein> Pwnna: i would try different live CD's and a supported operating system to test the hardware, and remove my installed os from the equation. i would test hard drive and ram. i would use a different user, or the guest account to remove my user config from the equation
<holstein> Pwnna: disable the wife then, and confirm
<holstein> lol.. the wifi*
<Pwnna> it's randomly through out the day
<Pwnna> like it's not happening right now
<Pwnna> when i start to compile android it seems more frequent
<meek_geek> holstein, are u a girl
<holstein> meek_geek: use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for non support related chat.. thanks!
<holstein> Pwnna: if you think its wifi, disable the wifi in the bios and test
<Pwnna> i'm not sure
<Pwnna> i'm also getting colorful screen sometimes
<holstein> Pwnna: correct. so, test for it
<holstein> Pwnna: disable the wifi and test.. then, try a different graphics driver.. see above for other methods to isolate hardware issues and test
<Pwnna> well i have intel graphics
<holstein> Pwnna: so, you have the included intel open driver,a nd the vesa driver... nomodeset from a live CD
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pwnna> yeah i know those but idk how to trigger them
<Pwnna> just got another one. recovered.
<holstein> Pwnna: from a live CD, you can follow the above guide to boot with nomodeset
<Pwnna> i can, but idk how to trigger it
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 is what i typicaly put in place quickly to test the vesa driver
<holstein> Pwnna: the guide above explains how to "trigger" it
<Pwnna> i have multiple panics all showing different reasons, though
<holstein> Pwnna: you boot a live CD, press shift to show advanced options, and find nomodeset under the F6 menu
<holstein> Pwnna: when i test for those, i do exactly the steps i outlined above.. i'll disable all unused peripherals in the bios, and remove all usb devices and any other plugged devices
<Pwnna> 3 times in 5 minutes.. all seems to be different reasons?
<Pwnna> i'll try a live CD in a moment. i wanna see if i can upload the logs
<Pwnna> yeah. can't even boot
<holstein> the logs can be challenging to decipher, since, this is likely due to hardware either being broken, or not supporting linux
<holstein> but, you dont need to boot to be able to read a log file from the hard drive, if you find that helpful..
<Pwnna> it's definitely supported
<Pwnna> i've used this laptop withlinux for like 3-4 years now
<Pwnna> holstein: i can't. the logfiles all show NUL everywhere when it panics
<Pwnna> i switched to a different computer. i have some screenshots. maybe someone can point out where i should focus my efforts on? right now i'm going blind essentially
<holstein> Pwnna: its actually not.. the manufacturer shipped it with windows, and hired a team of proffessionals to faciliate that support for windows.. not for linux.. it can be challenging to take on that burden of support
<Pwnna> well yeah
<Pwnna> it's thinkpad, which is usually very well supported
<Pwnna> http://i.imgur.com/AOPgl2k.jpg
<Pwnna> holstein: any idea what that may be?
<holstein> Pwnna: sure.. and when its "usually" not, you have no where to go for that help, other than what i am suggesting to you.. self discovery
<meek_geek> holstein, is there a way to remove ubuntu software center ?
<Pwnna> http://imgur.com/a/k0asb < a bunch of them
<holstein> meek_geek: a package manager.. though, you dont have to remove it, you can just not use it
<meek_geek> holstein, but I have heard it uses a lot of your system's resources ?
<recon1> just installed 14.04 on my main machine, but I just get a black screen after the initial boot option screen and, I tried in recovery mode and it said there was not a valid kernel image, any suggestions as to what went wrong?
<Pwnna> holstein: yeah. but i
<holstein> Pwnna: sure. and when i have seen those, i do what i suggested. testing hardware.. in some cases, finding a motherboard failure, or a bad ram module.. failing hard drive.. etc
<Pwnna> 'm hoping that other people see this..
<Pwnna> okay
<holstein> meek_geek: then, dont use it. but, its not doing anything in the background, though, you can remove it if you like
<meek_geek> holstein, but all my friends say is I remove it .. it would mess the system
<holstein> meek_geek: then, leave it. thats my argument for suggesting you leave it. so you dont mess anything up.. there is not benifit other than reclaiming a very small amount of hard drive space.. but, do what you like
<recon1> should i just install again and hope it work this time?
<xubuntu244> hello everybody
<holstein> !nomodeset | recon1 might be worth a try from the live CD
<ubottu> recon1 might be worth a try from the live CD: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<recon1> hey 244 o/
<xubuntu244> i have a pb with xubuntu 14.04. i want to switch of or suspend the pc after some time of inactivity. I enabled suspend but get an alert box saying that it is "NOT AUTHORIZED". Can somebody help me on that?
<xubuntu244> nobody out there to advise?
<rustybiscuit> Hey! I figured out one that has not been taken, lol
<recon1> xubuntu244: are you logged in as an admin?
<Pwnna> here's another one.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339207/
<recon1> failed to get path of  /cow?
<xubuntu244> no i am logged in as user.
<xubuntu244> using pm-suspend from console or activating suspend from the logout menu works perfectly. only time triggered suspend does not work.
<recon1> xubuntu244: really don't know, I suspect you are setting it in the wrong place. it's under power management isn't it?
<xubuntu244> yes that is where i found it.
<recon1> xubuntu244: and have you tried googling for a solution?
<xubuntu244> yes for hours meanwhile
<recon1> anyway, I'm rebooting, brb hopefully
<recon1> hmm, was not nomodeset any ways, I'm reinstalling
<recon1> forgot to set a swap partition!!
<SunilJoshi> hello, how can i start Xbuntu in single user mode, adding "single" in boot options didn't solve the purpose
<recon1> SunilJoshi: maybe you could try this way https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<recon1> rebooting bbl
<b4tm4n> is it possible to run a python script in linux on boot that shows  console output?
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> whether you will see the output is another matter
<b4tm4n> TheSheep, well, that's my real problem
<b4tm4n> TheSheep, i can get a script to run, but how can i view it's console output
<recon1> so, doing an install from a usb key does not seem to work :(
<bekks> recon1: Because what happens?
<recon1> kernel panic, kernel not sync'ing
<recon1> right, going to see if a DVD install will work any beter
<bekks> Because of what? It tells you much more
<recon1> bekks: it suggest trying " init = option " , but little else
<bekks> recon1: Can you screenshot it?
<recon1> and no, it says almost nothing, on a normal boot it just gives a blank screen , in rescue mode I can see it starting to load till I get that kernel panic
<recon1> I could probably take a picture of it.
<recon1> be back in a min
<Poisoned_Dragon> is your usb stick good?
<recon1> what I'm booting with now
<recon1> be back in a bit
<kupo_> hmm simplix theme looks better on larger screen for sure
<SunilJoshi> hello, how can i login to xubuntu14.04 in single user mode, adding "single" in boot options is not helpful..
<SunilJoshi> I am configuring e4rat..
<GridCube> SunilJoshi, what you mean by single user mode?
<Poisoned_Dragon> He thinks he's using an apple pc.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Although, the recovery console would mimic that behavior, I believe.
<SunilJoshi> Poisoned_Dragon: I am not able to configure e4rat going into recovering mde
<GridCube> im not following
<SunilJoshi> Not able to defrag, it says "defrag mode : locality group"
<GridCube> defrag?
<GridCube> im really really not understanding what you want to do SunilJoshi
<GridCube> why you need to defrag something?
<SunilJoshi> GridCube: e4rat
<SunilJoshi> how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat
<elfy> SunilJoshi: have you tried adding single after quiet splash by editing the boot line from grub?
<elfy> and what stops you doing this in recovery mode?
<SunilJoshi> elfy: yups
<elfy> well it works ok for me in a vm
<SunilJoshi> sudo e4rat-realloc doesnot work as filesystem is in read only mode
<elfy> so what stops you configuring this in recovery mode?
<elfy> right - so you need to mount the filesystem in recovery mode first
<SunilJoshi> ok
<SunilJoshi> like this -> mount -o remount,rw /
<elfy> I believe so
<SunilJoshi> Found @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<elfy> yep
 * SunilJoshi rebooting.. brb..
<recon_lap> back, it worked from the DVD , here is an images of the kernel panic https://www.dropbox.com/s/1g1rcmue9z84x8u/20140426_195349.jpg
<kupo_> Any type of applet that does update icon like mint does?
<kupo_> for on panel
<kupo_> most likely not
<GridCube> update icon?
<kupo_> yeah. like how mint has one with the green check
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> never used mint
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, no applet
<Poisoned_Dragon> the software updater will let you know. There's no constantly present icon.
<recon_lap> sudo apt-get update maybe :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> recon_lap, there might be an issue with your usb stick.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You just don't know it.
<kupo_> yeah i know. just wonmdering. i randomly come across applets i have not known about
<Poisoned_Dragon> glad it worked with the dvd.
<recon_lap> Poisoned_Dragon: the usb stick was not pluged in?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know.
<Poisoned_Dragon> My point is, the usb install throwing a panic might be related to the stick.
<recon_lap> anyways, I've got to tweek all the littles things that have gone away now. no brightness control , changing application buttons to horizontal instead of vertical
<recon_lap> can i start complaining about the changes now :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> No good, can't hear you.
<Poisoned_Dragon> complain less, tweak more.
<SunilJoshi> \o/, that worked for me thanks!! :)
<recon_lap> I've got to get my shades till I get my brightness control back :)
<recon_lap> anyways, 2 year with no OS troubles , thank you xubuntu \o/ , couple of days tweeking a small price to pay for getting all the goodies and another 2 years of peace :)
<recon_lap> hmm, brightness applet not working, damn what did i have to fix last time aggh
<kupo_> what is brightness applet called? I know you can always change it on config file
<recon_lap> it's in the xfce power tools package
<recon_lap> called brightness app
<recon_lap> xfce4-power-manager-plugins , oddly not installed by default
<recon_lap> now, how do i get my "Button Applet " to show buttons horizontal in a vertical menu, and not change size when there are no windows in the current workspace?
<krytarik> recon_lap: Like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217660
<recon_lap> krytarik: thx, thats one of them down :)
<recon_lap> now to get the buttons horizontal instead of vertical :)
<krytarik> recon_lap: That'd be "Window Menu", rather than "Window Buttons", no?
<recon_lap> krytarik: no, it the "window buttons" applet in the toolbar, does not handle being in a vertical toobar very well.
<recon_lap> krytarik: there was an option to set the text orientation, just seems to assume that it's in a horizontal toolbar atm.
<recon_lap> had problems with this 2 years ago as well.
<recon_lap> this is what i mean about window buttons https://www.dropbox.com/s/x8o9yvxk05qyx6w/Screenshot-window-buttons.jpg
<elfy> recon_lap: you could try deskbar mode instead of vertical - but I don't use window buttons anyway
<elfy> text is horizontal in deskbar mode - but is too long to read anyway
<elfy> recon_lap: what px size do you use in panel?
<recon_lap> deskbar mode?
<recon_lap> elfy: you mean the size of the toolbar?
<elfy> yep - row size pixels
<recon_lap> 128
<elfy> http://imagebin.org/307646
<recon_lap> on a 16:9 screen I got plenty of space on the side of the screen and little vertical space
<elfy> that's deskbar mode at 128px with window buttons and 1 row
<recon_lap> yes, great, now how do you set it to deskbar mode?
<elfy> oh - hang on - what version xubuntu is this?
<recon_lap> 14.04
<elfy> panel prefs - display tab - mode - deskbar - where you'd set it to vertical
<recon_lap> elfy, thx , that fixed my window buttons, broke my workspace switcher :) , but I should be able to fix that
<elfy> lol
<recon_lap> got it after a bit of random clicking on workspace switcher , got a different preferences window !!
<elfy> preferences and properties :)
<recon_lap> now, how did no one think to put the "pictures" folder into the places list in the file manager!!
<elfy> settings I mean
<recon_lap> preferences, properties, setting and particularities !!
<elfy> :)
<elfy> peculiarities maybe :)
<recon_lap> seems pictures don't cut it with Document, Downloads, Music and Video, yet it still gets a special folder with an icon. bit inconsistent if you ask me :)
<elfy> well - Documents, Downloads, Music and Video soon disappear from mine
<recon_lap> brb, going to reboot and see if my brightness applet works after adding GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<recon_lap> elfy: you can delete them?
<elfy> yea - right click - remove shortcut
<elfy> http://imagebin.org/307651
<recon_lap> elfy: but no way to add one?
<recon_lap> brb
<elfy> yea - drag them from the right pane - to the sidebar
<elfy> and wb
<elfy> I think you do it with conf files as well
<recon_lap> haa, relief , takes shades off :)
<recon_lap> elfy: now why did I not think if dragging the folder in :)
<elfy> :)
<recon_lap> ok, desktop restored :) looking good (ie the same as it was )
<elfy> :)
<NRDisciple> hey everyone, got my color laser printer printing (Samsung CLP-315W) in black and white.  The foo2qpdl instructions say: Now create printer entries for your spooler. Create at least one queue for monochrome, and another queue for color printing.  How do you go about making the printer queues for black and color printing?  thanks!
<NRDisciple> *facepalm* nvm
<NRDisciple> default set at monochrome, my apologies
<Archimedes> Hey guys, heartbleed is patched in 14.04 correct? Noticed it was using then vulnerable version of ssl but imagining it's fixed?
<krytarik> Archimedes: Yep, see here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2/changelog
<Archimedes> krytarik: Thank you
<recon_lap> thought the heartbleed issue was a server deal only
<Unit193> recon_lap: Some strange attack methods can include client side.
<Archimedes> can Nautilus be used in Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2014-04-27
<Blarghy> I just installed xubuntu 14.04 and every time I lock the screen, I can't get it to come back on
<Blarghy> Is there any way to lock the screen without hibernating or suspending the computer?
<konoir> Hello all. I'm trying to iron out a frustrating bug on a new install of Xubuntu on an Acer C710 Chromebook
<konoir> Window contents don't update unless I click and drag the window's menu bar
<ka> how can i make minecraft.jar executable
<recon_lap> ka: chmod filename +x i think
<ka> thx
<ka> nope
<recon_lap> konoir: maybe there are propriety graphics drivers that would help.
<recon_lap> ka: minecraft is a java program, it is run using java , look the command up online
<ka> ok
<recon_lap> ka java minecraft.jar or somthing like that
<recon_lap> ka here is a description http://askubuntu.com/questions/323565/install-play-minecraft-on-xubuntu-13-04
<konoir> recon_lap: thanks for the response. spent the past 2 hours googling and I haven't come up with anything yet, but I'll keep looking
<recon_lap> konoir: open up the drivers dialog and see if there is a graphics driver you can try
<recon_lap> konoir: settings -> additional drivers
<Azelphur> just upgraded to Xubuntu 14.04, now while playing team fortress 2, I cannot press ctrl+space to crouch and jump, is there some system-wide hotkey blocking it?
<Azelphur> fixed it, was ibus-applet, must be a new thing :)
<konoir> recon_lap: Additional Drivers says "no additional drivers available". back to the search...
<recon_lap> konoir: definitely a driver issue from what I'm reading GMA graphics card , ouch
<lazar> guys, how can i make new folder wit keyboard hotkey? im using 14.04
<lazar> cant find anywhere to set
<lazar> tryed ctrl + shift + n
<lazar> tried*
<konoir> recon_lap: Ouch is right. Kind of renders the whole thing non-functional... I might reinstall and see if LXDE/KDE/etc solves the problem
<konoir> Thanks for the help anyway
<recon_lap> lazar: thats a hard one :)
<lazar> :D
<recon_lap> lazar: ctrl + shift +n works, but you have to be in the file manager
<lazar> i tried adding mkdir ./New to keyboard shortcuts
<recon_lap> lazar: otherwise it would not know where to add the new folder
<lazar> but it only makes folder in ~
<lazar> recona_lap: well that's simply sad
<recon_lap> lazar: try mkdir new
<lazar> sec
<recon_lap> lazar: bit hard to know where that folder will be created though
<lazar> recon_lap: it goes to ~/
<lazar> it works trough thunar
<recon_lap> lazar: dont think it's doable
<lazar> Bump :(
<lazar> tnx anyway
<Travis> Hello.  I think I may have had a problem when I did the upgrade instead of a fresh install.
<Travis> I am still having some strange problems with the display menu coming up when I reopen the laptop lid.
<queazy> Hi.  "http://imgur.com/ueNZ2BD"  How can I stop the screen from cutting off the edge of the TV when I use an HDMI cable to connect it to my PC (which is running Xubuntu 14.04)?  Am wondering if "--scale xxy" command of Xrandr will do the trick, but I am a total beginner at Xubuntu/Linux.  Part list "http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3weiH", except flatscreen samsung tv (has both VGA + HDMI inputs).  Thank you.
<lazar> has anybody found the way to install ubuntuone on xubuntu?
<GridCube> lazar, even if someone has, one is going to close in a few months
<lazar> soooo i should switch to dropbox :D
<lazar> :D
<mirkwood> hey - just did a 14.04 fresh install (had been rolling the betas).  looks nice.
<mirkwood> burnt a disk anyway
 * gry hands mirkwood an extinguisher
<mirkwood> hehe.  It's what I get for digging through reject/predicted-failure drives that are getting tossed
<mirkwood> they are the right price though.
<mirkwood> I didn't check, but is mdraid setup an option again in the installer?  I had to do a workaround last time; think I set things up with a gentoo minimal cd then sort of imported the config during an 'advanced' install
<Unit193> Uhh, alright, sounds like a fun way.  I'd have recommended you use the mini iso. :P
<mirkwood> :)  had used the alternate install cd for 12.04; wasn't aware of a mini-iso (pain in the butt as I had no dvd drive and the install iso was bigger than a cdr)
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mirkwood> hmm didn't catch that for the beta.  good to know.
<mirkwood> pretty much on plain debian except for this box
<mirkwood> I like xubuntu; it's like ubuntu with a good UI :)
<mirkwood> and thank goodness I can still select 'free software only'.  Can't get into any legal messes.
<mirkwood> silly multiverse.
<lazar> is there connect to server on thunar>
<lazar> ?
<cfhowlett> lazar  of course.  click, enter credentials and go to town.
<cfhowlett> !paste > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> lazar http://imagebin.org/307677
<lazar> cfhowlett, found it after first msg, thanks dude
<cfhowlett> lazar happy to help
<lazar> cfhowlett, so im downloading all my files from ubuntu one coz it's going to be shuted down soon, can you recommend me some cloud storage with good support for xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> lazar I used dropbox but there are other options.
<cfhowlett> lazar box seems decent
<lazar> is there support for thunar?
<cfhowlett> lazar eh????
<lazar> dropbox - thunar (file manager on xubuntu)
<lazar> like on ubuntu 12.04
<lazar> or something like that
<cfhowlett> lazar yes there is windows manager integration
<konoir> Reposting: I'm trying to iron out a bug on a new install of Xubuntu on an Acer C710 Chromebook
<konoir> Window contents don't update unless I click and drag the window's menu bar or resize the window
<Cheri703> hey folks, I realize that the default file manager is Thunar, but it doesn't do the "expand/collapse arrow next to folder name" thing, which I *really* want. What would you recommend as an alternative? Should I go with Dolphin? Nautilus? Something else?
<holstein> Cheri703: sure.. use what you like
<holstein> you'll want to be careful using nautilus
<Cheri703> I read some stuff that removing/replacing thunar caused problems with desktop things
<holstein> Cheri703: sure. no need to remove or replace it.. just use something else
<Cheri703> hmm. k
<Cheri703> why be careful with nautilus?
<Unit193> xfdesktop manages the desktop, and it has a patch so that both it and nautilus don't try to manage it at the same time.
<Unit193> nautilus likes to take over,that's why.
<Cheri703> take over how?
<holstein> Cheri703: you can search that.. it takes over, and manages the desktop.. the wallpaper and other things
<Cheri703> hmm, k and I don't want it to?
<holstein> Cheri703: it is being implied and suggested that you do not want to do that
<holstein> Cheri703: there are ways to use nautilus and have it not do that
<Cheri703> well, I guess "why don't I want it to"
<holstein> Cheri703: you have to say
<Cheri703> alright, I'll take a look.
<holstein> Cheri703: you dont want to do it, becuase it takes over
<Unit193> Cheri703: It used to be really bad, patch fixes this.
<Cheri703> k
<Unit193> To what extent I do not know, I do not have nautilus.  Only tested it once in VM when I had to update the patch.
<GeekDude> I've got myself an XUbuntu LiveUSB, but when I try to use it on this one computer it gives me an error "PAE is disabled on this Pentium M"
<GeekDude> I've looked in the BIOS settings, but can't find anything pae related
<Unit193> GeekDude: Right.  So your best option is to use the kernel boot option 'forcepae'
<GeekDude> It says that's unsupported and will tain the kernel
<GeekDude> If I do try to use this parameter, will it permanently change my liveusb drive?
<GeekDude> I'm using the UNetbootin launcher, btw
<Unit193> Right, taint means that kernel devs don't want to see your kernel panics. :)
<GeekDude> But it won't permanently 'taint' my liveusb setup?
<Unit193> It's a boot option, it'll just boot up once with it.
<Unit193> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Unit193> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt look up forcepae
<GeekDude> Unit193: "WARNING: Forcing PAE in CPU flags"
<GeekDude> Oooh, it's booting
<GeekDude> And the stylus screen works out of the box :)
 * GeekDude opens minesweeper 
<Ticamai> Brand new, unmodified, fresh install of 14.04 64-bit. Trying to install wine1.6, but this happens: http://elec.li/p/w8ks0k/
<holstein> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<GeekDude> Please remove installation media and close tray if any, then press enter
<GeekDude> Unit193: Anyways, thanks again
<gdi2k> hi all, just did a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04, but I'm drowning in battery indicators... :( http://imgur.com/GXPH6t2 - I have a total of 4. I would prefer just a single one. How can I get rid of the garbage?
<gry> it looks like notification panel; try right-clicking a panel, panel, panel preferences, items, notification area, properties, clear or tick as needed
<gdi2k> gry, thanks, if I hide "Xfce Power Manager" I end up with just one - the unity indicator type power icon. but it's useless. it lists my battery, mouse and keyboard, but doesn't display any information about them at all
<gry> then hide it and unhide something else?
<gdi2k> gry, is there a way for it to ignore all my keyboard / mouse stuff? not seeing any settings
<gry> the one I use is called 'xfce power manager'
<gry> ony a battery icon, nothing else
<gdi2k> that one adds 3 icons, one for battery, one for keyboard battery, one for mouse battery
<xubuntu846> ciao....
<xubuntu846> qualcuno disponibile a darmi un informazione?
<delt> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu846> ok grazie
<alfatau> hello all! i need help with 3D acceleration. I've a nvidia 330M gpu and xubuntu 13.10 host system. i think i've some wrong configuration for driver/xorg because i've some virtualbox xubuntu guests having 3D not working. can you help me to review my configuration and discover what's wrong? thank you in advance.
<baizon> alfatau: did you install the guest additions?
<baizon> also did you enable 3D effects?
<alfatau> of course i installed guest additions and enabled 3D effects
<alfatau> baizon: can i give you some kind of debug informations? for example... i'm getting some warnings when calling glxinfo/glxgears with 3D enabled in vbox guests.
<alfatau> i can pastebin them if you have time to help me
<gry> hi
<enrico_> hi guys, I'm having an issue with updates: /boot is full, i tried with sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoremove but I still haven't enough space (32MB, 65 needed)
<enrico_> I tried with dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<enrico_> and tried to remove old kernels leaving the last three installed with sudo apt-get autoremove linux-imgage-3.11.0-{12,13,14}-generic
<enrico_> but I get a "not found" answer
<gry> copypaste the 'not found' thing in full, I don't get it
<enrico_> It's in italian
<enrico_> A possible translation is
<enrico_> Impossible to find any (data/packet/cluster, don't know the exact translation) using the regular expression "linux-imgage-3.11.0-13-generic"
<enrico_> and so for the other numbers
<knome> imgage
<knome> try with "image"
<enrico_> OMG
<enrico_> I'm a moron
<enrico_> sorry
<enrico_> XD
<gry> good find
<gry> and that's called 'human', not 'moron'; 'horse has 4 legs but still stumbles' is a (translated) proverb
<enrico_> thanks, I was way too focused on possible errors in the kernel number and missed the easy one
<delt> Hello
<delt> is the "envelope/mail" indicator supposed to probe a mailbox and tell you if there's new mail or something?
<delt> not doing it here for local mailbox, and no (apparent) options to configure it
<knome> it's bound to email and IM applications
<knome> not any inbox directly
<delt> oh... so if i leave thunderbird running, then it will show me if it (thunderbird) has mail?
<knome> yes
<delt> hmm... is there a different indicator i can use, that can check in /var/spool/mail?
<knome> i don't know
<knome> iirc there is some other mail indicator/panel applet which was able to read (online) inboxes directly
<delt> claws-mail-multi-notifier - Various new mail notifiers for Claws Mail
<knome> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin
<delt> thanks -)
<delt> hmm... xfce4-mailwatch-plugin is already the newest version.
<knome> then try adding it to the panel
<delt> ps xau shows:
<delt> user     15434  3.2  4.1 1301632 166044 ?      Sl   05:45   0:01 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin
<knome> that's just firefox that has the url open
<knome> add the applet to the panel
<knome> i don't think it's an indicator
<delt> oh *facepalm* duh
<delt> alright, so that seems to be working. thanks!
<knome> enjoy
<czuck> hi! I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 (from Ubuntu 14.04) and notice that, using the default Bluebird theme, some gnome apps like gedit display a tab area in black (that is, the area where new tabs would go). Does anyone know if there's a way to change that colour? thanks!
<knome> czuck, bluebird is not the "default" theme... but you might need to edit the gtkrc file.
<czuck> knome: thanks for the reply. After going "apt-get install xbuntu-desktop" and rebooting that is the theme that seemed selected in the settings panel. I will do some research on that gtkrc, thanks.
<knome> czuck, fwiw, "greybird" is the default and is by far the most polished of the themes
<czuck> knome: I see. Maybe I am confused after so much theme switching. I just switched to "greybird" and it looks good, except for the same tab area problem.
<Gryllida> knome, czuck: also 'Adwaita'. Others don't appear to support gtk2 _and_ gtk3 properly (and I wouldn't even ship the distro with them).
<knome> Gryllida, well, there needs to be some variation.. and the themes we ship are way better than the majority of themes around
<czuck> Gryllida: I just tried "Adwaita". Still the same problem, gedit tab bar completely black (except for the active tab). I am fumbling through gtkrc but can't really seem to find a solution. The only theme to properly set the tab bar colour seems to be "Radiance" but that is way too bright for me
<knome> czuck, maybe it's a thing unrelated to themes
<czuck> knome: could be, I honestly have no idea. I need gedit in particular (long story) and the person I'm setting this computer up for has a severe sight impairment which makes the black tab bar a no-go for me. Any idea on where I could find more info on this?
<knome> czuck, you could wait until ochosi gets back, he'd know most probably..
<czuck> knome: ok! thanks for that
<czuck> knome: for what it's worth, I managed to fix it by disabling overlay scrollbars
<knome> czuck, right, i thought it might be something like that
<czuck> knome: thanks for your help
<knome> no problem, enjoy
<czuck> knome: any idea about the "power menu" (the one with the cog on the top right, I am new to Xubuntu) having some of the options not doing anything at all? not critical for the person who has to use this computer, but it bothers me a bit. Namely "System Configuration" and "Log out" don't seem to do anything at all (I just translated those from my localization, so the menu item names may be a bit off)
<knome> czuck, not from the top of my head
<czuck> knome: ok, thanks. Maybe it's because I did not clean install and instead came from vanilla Ubuntu. It's not a big deal though.
<elfy> czuck: that cog in the corner definitely comes from starting with ubuntu - I had the same issue when I was testing something last cycle
<czuck> elfy: oh I see, so clean Xubuntu doesn't have a cog icon like that, everything is done through the top-left main menu
<elfy> no
<elfy> I mean yes - sorry :)
<czuck> elfy: ok, thanks again! :)
<binali> Hi people!
<binali> I need help.
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<binali> Fsck check disks every time when system boot. How can I disable that?
<Luyin> binali: check whether in /etc/fstab the last both digits of each line are set to '1 1' or if there are zeroes
<binali> cat /etc/fstab -->
<binali> # / was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<binali> UUID=e01425cf-5186-4661-b341-55284682d240 /               ext2    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<binali> # /home was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<binali> UUID=da29fb30-5a35-4406-892c-9a6cab57a56a /home           ext2    defaults        0       2
<binali> Luyin, thank you so much!
<Luyin> binali: Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Luyin> binali: the "pass" option (the last digit) defines whether and when to check the fs
<Luyin> 0 = no checking, 2: check after root partition, 1: check always
<binali> Okay, I have to change that number to 0?
<elfy> I'd not advise that
<binali> elfy, why?
<elfy> if it's checking constantly perhaps there is an issue
<binali> How can find that problem?
<elfy> because if you don't let it check - then you'll not know about issues
<bastinenz_> Hi everybody. Anybody else here who did an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<binali> Elfy, I agree with you, but I don't know how can find it!
<Luyin> !ask | bastinenz_
<ubottu> bastinenz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elfy> binali: boot into recovery mode - there is an option to run fsck from there - do it from there - see what the errors are if any
<binali> Okay, I go to check it!
<binali> I'll be back soon
<bastinenz_> alright, then I'll aks like this: Did anybody else experience massive amounts of breakage and feature regression when upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04? Because tbh it's been so bad for me that I'm considering just rolling back to my 12.04 backup and living in there for the rest of this machines lifetime. And then use an entirely different distro for my next machine.
<bastinenz_> I absolutely loved 12.04, it was such a polished and great experience and 14.04 is absolutely dreadful in comparison
<bastinenz_> but 12.04 software is old as dirt
<bastinenz_> I'm just wondering whether this is just my machine and everybody else is fine, or if it really is that bad for other people as well
<Luyin> bastinenz_: I've gotten used to just reinstall instead of upgrading. if you want to make sure nothing breaks, that's often a good choice
<bastinenz_> yeah, well, but then I have to set everything up again, and I get frustrated if I can't replicate some of m old settings...stuff like that
<Luyin> bastinenz_: not if you save your home directory. my setting up took about an hour, plus some specials because I switched from gentoo, from which some settings could not be transferred to ubuntu
<binali> elfy, fsck checked file systems in recovery mode without errors
<bastinenz_> Luyin: you think that maybe I should try that instead? Gotta be honest, setup can be a real pain on my machine because it's a Mac and their efi is absolutely dreadful...I think last time I spent 2 days just getting a working installation on here.
<binali> then, why fsck checks disks so often?
<bastinenz_> But if vanilla 14.04 is really good, maybe I could try to make the switch...
<Luyin> bastinenz_: I can't say anything about setting up an (x|lk)?ubuntu on mac
<bastinenz_> btw, one thing I don't get is why so many GUI applications come with GTK3 now...I read really bad things about it and from my experience it's definitely the worst offender in 14.04
<bastinenz_> if everything had stuck with GTK2 I wouldn't have 9/10 of my current problems
<Luyin> bastinenz_: if everything sticks to old traditions, there's no progress ;)
<Blarghy> good morning.  I'm having some issues with returning from suspend.
<bastinenz_> Luyin: yeah, but if the new tradition is 5 steps backwards then that is no progress as well ;)
<roel> hi. So much programs for dvd's  don't play them. Do you want to know more?
<roel> so, no support here...
<Jay> hello. why when i install xubuntu 14.04 do i have a black background and i dont get the install bar while installing?
<Jay> its stuck on the moving bar going round and round
<Jay> wont start.
<Jay> should i use xubuntu 12.04
<Blarghy> After I ran aticonfig --intial, my wireless no longer works
<Blarghy> After I ran aticonfig --intial, my wireless no longer works.  Help?
<matariles> First time using IRC support... I'm new on Xubuntu, coming from standard ubuntu.
<matariles> My wireless worked ok, but after a update there is no wireless on the indicator menu!
<matariles> ~$ iwconfig: lo        no wireless extensions. eth1      no wireless extensions.
<recon_lap> I seem to be getting serial IO error when trying to use Arduino IDE to talk to Arduino boards. anyone else having similar problems?
<andrew66> hi - I'm upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 (using the USB ISO), and I see "xubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add linux-generic (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)". Should I be worried?
<cfhowlett> andrew66 it's correctable later.  proceed.  after reboot, run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrew66> thanks! I will try it. A
<mac-> hey
<mac-> is it possible to install xubuntu via PXE ?
<bekks> Sure.
<cfhowlett> mac- but of course
<mac-> as I guess I have to download full ISO on pxe server
<mac-> then mount it by loop ?
<cfhowlett> !install|mac- read
<ubottu> mac- read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<mac-> thx guys
<mac-> I use Slackware64 for everyday use, but now I need to install xubuntu for my mom :)
<matariles> Someone can help?: ~$ iwconfig: lo        no wireless extensions. eth1      no wireless extensions
<recon_lap> matariles: lshw -c net
<matariles> :~$ sudo lshw -c net
<matariles>   *-network
<matariles>        descripción: Ethernet interface
<matariles>        producto: AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet
<matariles>        fabricante: Qualcomm Atheros
<matariles>        id físico: 0
<matariles>        información del bus: pci@0000:02:00.0
<matariles>        nombre lógico: eth1
<matariles>        versión: b0
<matariles>        serie: 48:5b:39:a2:81:9b
<matariles>        tamaño: 100Mbit/s
<matariles>        capacidad: 1Gbit/s
<matariles>        anchura: 64 bits
<bekks> Stop it please.
<matariles>        reloj: 33MHz
<matariles>        capacidades: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
<matariles>        configuración: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=ATL1E driverversion=1.0.0.7-NAPI duplex=full firmware=L1e ip=192.168.1.11 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s
<matariles>        recursos: irq:17 memoria:feac0000-feafffff ioport:ec00(size=128)
<bekks> Ignore set.
<bekks> !pastebin | matariles
<ubottu> matariles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<matariles> Oh, sorry, its my first time here! Newby on Xubuntu also...
<matariles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7345177/plain/
<matariles> It's correct???
<matariles> Is it correct??
<cfhowlett> matariles no - it's requiring launchpad login so it's not publicly viewable.
<recon_lap> matariles: anyway, only looks like the NIC card is showing, it's a wireless card your trying to get working?
<matariles> What should I do to make it public?
<matariles> Yes it's a wireless card
<recon_lap> matariles: is this a laptop that you are trying to get wireless working on?
<matariles> no, its a desktop, and worked perfectly untill a update
<Feel> Hi, +1 man, who use xubuntu ^_^
<Feel> Tell me please, why xubuntu installer doesn't support touchpad?
<recon_lap> matariles: hmm. well, from what you've pasted the OS is not seeing that card at all. could it have become unseated?
<matariles> I don't know... This is strange, is't it?
<recon_lap> matariles: that lshw only showed a wired nic, no wireless one. looks like a hardware issue
<recon_lap> matariles: but it's odd that it stopped working after an update
<recon_lap> matariles: was that all of the output of lshw -c net ?
<matariles> Yes, that's all!
<andrew66> hi - I accidentally typed ^C in the gui xubuntu installer log window, and it's showing a ^C symbol. I'm hoping it's only a log and that I've not messed up the install...anyone know?
<recon_lap> matariles: maybe try booting with a older usb stick see if the card is detected. but at a bit of a loss if lshw is not showing it.
<matariles> I've read on the forums that maybe some keyboard shortcut could disable networking,  is it possible? Please, apologize me for my ignorance, i'm just a user...
<bekks> andrew66: in the log window, nothing will happen.
<andrew66> -- bekks: thanks! It's been half an hour since I saw any activity there...
<recon_lap> matariles: should not disable lshw , but maybe
<matariles> Ok, I will try, but it was working just a untill a system update
<recon_lap> matariles: thats why I suggest a usb boot. should not have the update. if it detects it the problem is software
<matariles> recon_lap: I have started the system with the old kernel, and the issue was the same.
<recon_lap> matariles: and lshw? showing any wireless card?
<matariles> recon_lap: lswh not showing wireless... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7345348/plain/
<recon_lap> matariles: use pastebin.org for pastes , the ones you using requiring logins
<matariles> Sorry, sorry!! http://pastebin.com/3A8E0y22
<recon_lap> matariles: I've no idea, the card just does not seem to be seen by the OS at all.
<matariles> Ok, I will restart the system, and try booting with USB...
<matariles> recon_lap: thanks a lot, anyway!
<recon_lap> anyone know why arduino IDE can use serial ports when run as root but gives an error when run as a normal user who is a member of dialout group?
<mikeche1en> hi, my laptop keeps going into suspend mode when the lid is closed, even though i have all power saving options disabled
<bekks> mikeche1en: Check the BIOS options.
<mikeche1en> bekks: ok, i never had a problem on this laptop before though
<mikeche1en> im going to try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362667/xubuntu-13-10-disabling-suspend-on-lid-being-closed
<mikeche1en> editing /etc/systemd/logind.conf fixed the problem
<mikeche1en> here is the bug btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1307545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mac-> guys I'm doing the installation now
<mac-> I have put mounted iso on apache and it is accesible by a browser
<mac-> but installatior is asking me for mirror server name
<mac-> then I'm providing my server withapache
<mac-> and next the directory
<mac-> then i.e. I have 192.168.1.10:80 as server and /ubuntu/ as directory ?
<xubuntu309> Is this a good place for new xubuntu users?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu309 yes, ask your questions
<xubuntu309> Thank you.  I have pretty good windows knowledge, but xubuntu seems so very different.  where is a good place to start learning with out getting bogged down in technical stuff I will not understand?
<mac-> I can see 'WARNING **: bad d-i Packages file' ??
<mac-> in syslog
<cfhowlett> !manual|xubuntu309
<ubottu> xubuntu309: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Aurvandill> xubuntu309 maybe you should look at the wiki i think there is also a section for beginners
<bagusaji> I have this case. In xubuntu desktop, i open terminal. behind terminal, i open a pdf file. To scroll down the pdf behind the terminal, I usually point my pointer to the pdf and then scroll. But in xubuntu, when i scroll i minimized the terminal, how to fix that?
<xubuntu309> Ok, I will check out those two sources.  Thanks!
<xubuntu674> Hi
<xubuntu674> Can someone help me ?
<Aurvandill> maybe ask your question and we will see on ^^
<xubuntu674> Here's the deal, I tried to install Skype on my laptop with the command line. It transfers me on Softwares & Updates. I'm taking Install and it asking me to authentificate me on the server.
<xubuntu674> I don't have any password or nothing for that, so it won't install nothing.
<recon_lap> xubuntu674: you mean you forgot your password?
<Aurvandill> but in linux you must have your user password
<xubuntu674> Lolll It's my own password ? Sorry I just moved from Windows to Linux so I don't know anything about that
<Aurvandill> enter that
<recon_lap> xubuntu674: your the admin on linux, it'll ask sak for your password before it does any sys admin stuff though.
<xubuntu674> Ok, so all the time when this thing will pop up, it means I have to enter my own password ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu674: yes, it also means you are changing something admin level on the system.
<xubuntu674> Ok, I get it, thank you guys !
<xubuntu674> E:Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<xubuntu674> This just showed up when I did reload.
<recon_lap> did you edit sources.list ?
<xubuntu674> I edit the server from where I download my Software & Updates to Waterloo.
<notwist> xubuntu674: do this and give us the link: cat /etc/sourceslist | pastebinit
<notwist> sorry
<notwist> cat /etc/sources.list | pastebinit
<recon_lap> waterloo?
<notwist> ugh.. sorry, it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<xubuntu674> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346974/
<krytarik> xubuntu674: In line 56, as mentioned there, it should rather be: "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner"
<notwist> xubuntu674: yup, it's trying to parse "http://archive.canonical.com/trusty" as the URL which is incorrect, "trusty" and "partner" should be separate
<notwist> not sure what the deal is with row 57-61 :)
<krytarik> LOL, yes. :P
<xubuntu674> Ok, I'm just laughing, I don't even know how to change that hahaha, like I said, I just switched up to Linux for the first time.
<krytarik> xubuntu674: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<xubuntu674> ok I'm inside
<krytarik> xubuntu674: When you're done, hit Ctrl+O, and then Ctrl+X.
<krytarik> xubuntu674: Well, with Enter in between. :P
<xubuntu439> just upgraded from xubuntu 13.10 to q4.04
<xubuntu674> krystarik : Ok, thanks
<xubuntu439> to 14.04 now it won't load.
<xubuntu674> Notwist : Thank you to for the support
<krytarik> !details | xubuntu439
<ubottu> xubuntu439: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<irgendwer4711> hi, did anyony get vbox running on 14.04?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> that said I use the oracle one - not the version in the repo's
<Unit193> Saaame.
<irgendwer4711> which version?
<bekks> 4.3.10
<irgendwer4711> confused
<bekks> As just told in #vbox
<Guest21382> hello I am trying to get root access I've done everything to the books this is fresh install everytime I try to sudo su, sudo -i i type the password i set during install and it tells me it incorrect
<recon_lap> Guest21382: think you should just use sudo
<irgendwer4711> elfy: did you use the deb-file?
<Guest21382> no
<recon_lap> Guest21382: think they did way with the root user
<Guest21382> It is a respin and I can't achieve root
<elfy> irgendwer4711: no - I used the repos and made it point at saucy deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian saucy contrib
<irgendwer4711> elfy: I tried that too
<recon_lap> Guest21382: try sudo nano , just to check your password
<Guest21382> nope didn't work I've reinstalled twice trying to get this working and nothing
<elfy> irgendwer4711: unfortunately - all we've got so far is 'did anyone get vbox running ...'
<Unit193> Guest21382: What "respin" is this?
<Guest21382> matthew moore
<irgendwer4711> elfy: what do you mean?
<elfy> irgendwer4711: what actual issue do you have?
<irgendwer4711> elfy: missing modules
<siavashserver> Hello
<Aurvandill> hello
<siavashserver> Does Xubuntu Live CD include GParted too?
<Aurvandill> yeah in live mode you can use it
<Aurvandill> or in the isntalaltion
<siavashserver> Which version of Linux kernel is it using? (14.04)
<elfy> irgendwer4711: had that at the beginning of trusty dev cycle - but it's been fine for months
<irgendwer4711> elfy: I try again now
<elfy> siavashserver: gparted is in the settings manager
<Aurvandill> 3.13
<siavashserver> Aurvandill, elfy: Thank you very much!
<bekks> siavashserver: 3.13.0-24
<siavashserver> Yup, thanks!
<siavashserver> I wanted to make sure of Radeon DPM support (requires 3.11 +)
<siavashserver> May I ask the Mesa version too?
<siavashserver> 9.x or 10.x ?
<krytarik> 10.1.0
<siavashserver> Thank you!
<irgendwer4711> elfy: failed again
<irgendwer4711> elfy: include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.
<bekks> irgendwer4711: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" or are you refusing to do so like you did in #vbox?
<irgendwer4711> bekks: you are trolling
<Unit193> irgendwer4711: Why?  Because he asks for the error output?  Also, sounds like you need linux-headers-generic
<irgendwer4711> those are already there
<bekks> irgendwer4711: Well, if you dont like support - you will not get any support. Rethink your attitude.
<irgendwer4711> bekks: you are a pushing person. this is annoying.
<bekks> irgendwer4711: you already made it to get banned from support channels. It's not me. :)
<irgendwer4711> bekks: very fine misuse of OP, but then meet my ignore list.
<bekks> It was exactly your attitude as you show it here which lead to the ban. Freaking out when asking for specific errors and outputs. Pretty sad to see you havent learned anything yet.
<Unit193> bekks, irgendwer4711: Please keep the fighting elsewhere, thanks.
<bekks> Unit193: Ack. :)
<irgendwer4711> Unit193: already blocked him
<Unit193> irgendwer4711: So can we see this log so we can tell precisely what's happening?
<irgendwer4711> this is the log
<Unit193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Blarghy> I'm having some issues with xflock4.  I can't get the computer to wake up most of the time
<brainwash> Blarghy: how do you know it's caused by xflock4?
<ochosi> sounds like the known issue
<GTB3NW> Hey, is anyone having issues with icons not appearing in the tray?
<GTB3NW> for example, skype and steam
<zalzane> where can i find the gtk theme field that controls the background color of taskbar indicator widget
<zalzane> after updating to 14xx, the background color of the taskbar indicator widget doesnt match the theme
<zalzane> okay so i figured it out
<zalzane> for anyone googling
<zalzane> xfce's indicator widget uses the theme's gtk3 settings
<zalzane> since my theme didnt have any gtk3 settings i grabbed an example settings folder from usr/share/themes/one_of_the_default_themes
<zalzane> the field that let me screw with the indicator background color was gtk-3.0/apps/xfce.css  at the .xfce4-panel field, change the background color to do what you need
<delt> zalzane: can you set it to "transparent"?
<delt> so that way you don't have to change it at 40 different places if the theme color changes...
<zalzane> yeah transparent works
<badhorsie010> hello all
<badhorsie010> win stick off
<knome> ?
<badhorsie010> oops
<badhorsie010> messing with split windows on irssi
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if im using xubuntu or ubuntu 12.04 and i connect to a VPN and it always displayed a bubble saying i was connected and i must have hit do not display again
#xubuntu 2015-04-20
 * zcm is installing Xubuntu on a Chromebook
<bobbishop> does anyone know how i can create a bootable usb on xubuntu besides unetbootin?
<bobbishop> I say besides unetbootin because arch linux doesn't really work well with arch based distros
<Unit193> You can use dd.
<bobbishop> what is dd?
<holstein> !dd
<xubuntu27w> hi guys
<xubuntu27w> i need a small help
<xubuntu27w> can you upload /usr/share/themes/Greybird/ greybird theme to a site for me ?
<xubuntu27w> i changed my icons so i need it
<ochosi> xubuntu27w: sry i don't understand, why do you need that?
<ochosi> in case you deleted that folder, you can just do a "sudo apt-get install shimmer-themes --reinstall" and it'll be restored
<ochosi> if you just want the theme and are not using xubuntu, you can grab the theme from github
<xubuntu27w> thank you ochosi
<xubuntu27w> good bye all
<xubuntu74w> ochosi
<xubuntu74w> i did what did you want
<xubuntu74w> and now
<xubuntu74w> up windowframe of thunar color is blue
<xubuntu74w> i want it to be gray
<xubuntu74w> how can ı change
<ochosi> you likely have to change your window manager theme
<ochosi> settings > window manager > set the theme to greybird
<xubuntu74w> i thank you
<xubuntu74w> now
<xubuntu74w> there is a problem :(
<xubuntu74w> titlebar is too close to menus
<ochosi> i'm sorry, i don't really understand what you're saying there
<Hund> xubuntu74w: I believe if you change the window title size the titlebar gets bigger
<Hund> It's been a while since I used Xfwm.
<xubuntu74w> anyway
<xubuntu74w> i thank you
<xubuntu74w> i fixed big issue
<Hund> Good.
<xubuntu74w> may be updates can change this
<xubuntu74w> good bye all
<knome> well no, the theme is designed to be like that
<xubuntu23w> hello xubuntu room,what is a simple command to locate a specific file please
<ochosi> try "find" or "locate"
<tga> greetings
<tga> I'm trying to upgrade a 14.04 to xfce 4.12 and not having much luck with the ppa
<tga> a bunch of packages are getting updated, but as far as I can tell I'm not getting any new 4.12 features
<tga> any tricks for upgrading properly?
<knome> tga, the ppa is the best you can get.
<knome> tga, if you want anything better than that, you have to build it all yourself
<tga> thing is, I don't notice any change at all
<tga> as far as I can tell I'm still running 4.10
<xubuntu40w> how to change name?
<knome> xubuntu40w, what name?
<xubuntu40w> xubuntu40w ---> kiaph
<knome> /nick newnick
<tga> knome:  is there any easy way of telling which version of xfwm I'm running?
<kiaph> glad newnick was in use
<tga> does it show up in an about dialog somewhere?
<knome> tga, 'apt-cache policy xfwm4' tells you the package version
<tga> hmm maybe I should just restart, I just did a logoff after upgrade
<kiaph> so
<kiaph> I have to clean install , I have an alienware m14x , 5 year old laptop (optimus) , xubuntu 14 , what is best order of commands following reinstall to get nvidia card working?
<tga> knome: are window previews on alt tab enabled by default in 4.12?
<brainwash> tga: 14.04 already installs many components of Xfce 4.11 (the development release), so you may not notice many changes
<kiaph> should i just get beta 2?
<kiaph> it seems pretty stable
<kiaph> will beta 2 update to finish product for me?
<tga> well I'm looking at the new features of 4.12 and I can't see any of them
<brainwash> kiaph: it's worth a try, and yes, it will update to the final version
<brainwash> tga: window previews can be enabled in settings manager > window manager tweaks > last tab
<tga> hmm you may be right that I've been using 4.11 the new features
<tga> + no compositor here
<kiaph> you think 15 will be able to use bumblebeeed /nvidia prime
<tga> a-ha, that was it, no display compositing = no pretty features
<kiaph> my gtx555m prettymuch needs it
<brainwash> :D
<tga> then I only have to enable xfdashboard
<brainwash> kiaph: well, you have to try and see if it works fine for you
<kiaph> i know was trying to find a postinstall guild to optimze getting nividiaprime / hybrid settings working
<kiaph> but it doesn't seem to exsist
<tga> mmkay, xfdashboard is kinda wonky and just crashed
<tga> I think I'll stick with the applauncher
<brainwash> kiaph: if you have a specific question about hardware/drivers, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu
 * tga grumbles at no package for faenza
<wolfdog> Hi all, this is probably a silly tiny question. .. In the settings for xfce4-terminal theres a list  of color palette presets. Where are these stored and can I add more files to it?
<knome> wolfdog, /usr/share/xfce4/terminal/colorschemes/
<wolfdog> knome: brilliant, found them. thankyou very much :) after some googling i was hunting through the terminal.rc, found the default declaration but none of the options
<guest-nfDzwr> him I need Help, how can I switch to azerty keyboard?
<xubuntu44w> hi all
<xubuntu44w> can I ask a question_
<xubuntu44w> ?
<holstein> xubuntu44w: no one will stop you.. just ask, and a volunteer may assist..
<xubuntu44w> how can I install new fonts in xubuntu?
<xubuntu44w> I mean windows fonts
<xubuntu44w> I tried but I have some issue becouse everytime I open a file created with microsoft word, for example, I have text changed
<DrunkenDwarf> if you have the .ttf file this post goes through it quite simply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797173
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Microsoft_Fonts
<holstein> xubuntu44w: i wouldnt assume your inconsistency is a font issue..
<DrunkenDwarf> What holstein linked to is much better than what I said .....
<holstein> if you are opening a .doc in libreoffic, for example.. you may want to try saving it differently in word, or ask for a more open option, if installing the fonts doesnt address the issue
<xubuntu44w> can I do this istruction on xubuntu too?
<xubuntu44w> not just ubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu44w: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<xubuntu44w> ok thank you
<xubuntu44w> I'm learing!
<xubuntu44w> or at least trying to
<DrunkenDwarf> aye. Ubuntu with a nicer skin :)
<holstein> the restricted extras meta-package will contain those fonts, as well as a lot of other things
<xubuntu44w> yes couse my pc isn't so fast
<holstein> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 61 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<xubuntu44w> I can't remember if I already did this
<xubuntu44w> anyway I'll try
<holstein> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 28 kB, installed size 131 kB
<xubuntu44w> and I have another issue
<holstein> xubuntu44w: you can use the package manager of your choice to see if you have that package installed..
<xubuntu44w> when I use libreoffice for opening exel files I have like visual issues
<xubuntu44w> I can see lines where they are not present
<holstein> xubuntu44w: sure.. when you create a file in a completely different application, you can have issues
<xubuntu44w> and when I resize the windows those lines go away
<holstein> sounds like a work-around
<DrunkenDwarf> libre office is good and comes with xubuntu, but there are always others you can try too... I've found open office good when working with windows docs
<xubuntu44w> I think it's more like a graphic card issue
<holstein> i would create a file similar to the one you are having issues with in libreoffice, and test
<xubuntu44w> ok I understand
<holstein> xubuntu44w: sure, then test that, and isolate.. take a live iso to another machine with a different GPU and take the file.. open it, and see
<xubuntu44w> ok I have to try
<xubuntu44w> I have a lot of files created under windows
<xubuntu44w> so often I need to check them and read them
<holstein> sure.. but, you will really be setting yourself up for failure to expect all of that to just automatically translate to another os with different software
<holstein> all of linux and ubuntu/xubuntu are open. if someone like microsoft wanted to make sure that all the products they create were compatible with it, they can..
<holstein> generally, libreoffice does a great job with opening docs.. there are online options as well.. google docs, and office online
<xubuntu44w> I understand
<xubuntu44w> I'll try for first the fonts thing
<holstein> also, saving on the other end, compatible with older versions of word
<xubuntu44w> and see if I can solve the problem
<holstein> or, just wait til you have to deal with the document, and format it, in libreoffice, if needed, and save it in open format
<holstein> get all of your docs to the open format
<xubuntu44w> open is a format?
<xubuntu44w> and then can I open *open with excel?
<holstein> the format default to libreoffice is open
<GridCube> the open format, can be odt etc
<holstein> you can run libreoffice on windows
<xubuntu44w> oh ok
<xubuntu44w> that's true
<xubuntu44w> and if I want to reinstall xubuntu
<xubuntu44w> cause I have an old version
<xubuntu44w> it's better xubuntu or lubuntu?
<GridCube> you asking in the xubuntu channel
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion
<GridCube> what answer you expect?
<xubuntu44w> that is a pc with a pentium 4 3 Ghz
<holstein> thats basically lxde vs xfce.. and thats up to yoyu
<xubuntu44w> and 1 gb of ram
<holstein> xubuntu44w: no software makes your hardware faster or better.. it can make "better" use of resources
<xubuntu44w> yes from the resources view
<holstein> you can try lubuntu and xubuntu live, and see what meets your needs.. i think most find lxde lighter, but, maybe too light out of the box for what they need
<holstein> they are *all* ubuntu flavors..
<xubuntu44w> ok
<xubuntu44w> first of all I need to know if I have graphics card issue
<holstein> you can install lxde into xubuntu and have them both, and choose between lxde or xfce
<xubuntu44w> cause xubuntu was asking me like for proprietary driver
<holstein> xubuntu44w: you can try the proprietary driver
<xubuntu44w> and it keeps loading I don't know what
<holstein> xubuntu44w: xubuntu was offering to install one
<xubuntu44w> yes I installed it
<holstein> ok.. so, you can *not* do that next time, and see if the performance is "better"
<xubuntu44w> but I have the same issue when opening sheets
<holstein> see if the open driver meets your needs, and has less artifacts
<xubuntu44w> ok I'll do this
<holstein> you can test this with a live iso
<xubuntu44w> yes
<xubuntu44w> ty holstein you helped me a lot
<holstein> what i typically do when migrating a new (new to me) machine to linux is, i'll just run a lot of different live iso's, and see what supports what.. see what versions are running
<holstein> kernel versions.. drivers.. etc
<xubuntu44w> cause I am an all doing on pc but not an axpert one with linux generally
<holstein> at this point, i would be trying the 15.04 live version as well.. since it would be a newer kernel.. though, on an older machine, and older kernel may be "better"...
<xubuntu44w> yes it could be
<xubuntu44w> ok I'm going to do some tests
<xubuntu44w> and I'll let you know
<holstein> xubuntu44w: o/
<xubuntu44w> ty for now guys ;)
<xubuntu44w> have a good day
<DrunkenDwarf> has anyone noticed that when you snap xfce4-terminal to half the screen, it doesn't actually fill it, leaves an annoying border round it.
<jarnos> I have several guest sessions running in 14.04. How can I log then out? It seem like I always create a new session when I log into a guest session.
#xubuntu 2015-04-21
<craigbass76> Is there a way to do the equivalent of check and uncheck the "enable this device" in the mouse and trackpad settings window from a command line?
<craigbass76> Like a config file I can vi or something?
<drc> It looks like home/drc/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/pointers.xml is the file you might want to l look at.
<drc> s/the/a/
<drc> It's the only one I can easily find that appears to deal with input devices.
<BrotherMaggot> howdy, how do you install vlc-srpos-plugin in 15.10 ?  it requires libvlccore7.
<Unit193> BrotherMaggot: You rebuild it against the libvlccore-dev in 15.04/Vivid.
<BrotherMaggot> so compile the vlc source and sneak in an older libvlccore ?
<Unit193> No...  Recompile vlc-srpos-plugin, ask whereever you're trying to get it to update it, or ask them for support.
<BrotherMaggot> ah.  okay . thnx
<BrotherMaggot> hmm
<BrotherMaggot> woohoo that worked.  just installed libvlc-dev and compiled the srpos source and installed.  it works in vlc now.  Thank You
<Unit193> Sure.
<BrotherMaggot> good timezone all
<liquidsnake> anyone awake
<elfy> yes - but whether they can answer an eventual question is a different thing altogether
<liquidsnake> Ahh ok. i didn't think it would work but i got xubuntu running on this old Dell like a dream
<liquidsnake> so far i'm luvin this distro
<liquidsnake> only problems i havehad was with some gaming graphics issues but i think its due to the fact that this machine doesn't support  3d graphics
<liquidsnake> it still has regular old DDR  ram in it
<liquidsnake> well i was just checking to see whats up. have a good night/morning
<KW4HK> newb here.  i'm getting unresolvable dependencies when trying to install wine or steam (linux version) on 15.04
<knome> are you using PPA's or something else that is off-center?
<KW4HK> nope.  i did have the wine ppa but i unchecked that.
<knome> it's possible that vivid is in a state where those happen and there is nothing you can do about it (it's still not released...)
<KW4HK> when is the release?
<knome> thursday
<KW4HK> mkay
<knome> you can pasetebin the exact error messages for additional debugging
<knome> though it's also possible it is something to do with steam
<KW4HK> it said something about having to install steam:i386, but i'm 64bit
<KW4HK> i guess i'll wait till thursday and reinstall
<knome> ok
<KW4HK> thnx for answering
<xubuntu347> hei guys i got a problem with xubuntu installation could i ask here?
<drc> yes
<xubuntu347> so, i have a netbook and i have installed lubuntu. now i want to switch to xubuntu. i used unetbootin to create a bootable version of xubuntu into my pen drive but i cant install it in my pc
<xubuntu347> because it says that there is no bootloader or something like that
<xubuntu347> how can i solve this problem?
<drc> xubuntu347: how did you create the "bootable" usb?
<drc> sorry. eyes just missed the unetbootin part
<xubuntu347> yes m8 i did this a lot of times, also to install mint on my notebook and it worked. this time not
<xubuntu347> i tried on unetbootin windows 7 but also from lubuntu
<_1_humpty2> hi fnds
<xubuntu347> so how can i solve my problem?
<drc> just out of curiosity, which verson of xubuntu were you using?
<xubuntu347> i downloaded the latest version of xubuntu
<xubuntu347> but maybe u wanted to know lubuntu not xubuntu
<drc> the daily from today?
<xubuntu347> i downloaded like 2 days ago
<drc> the beta2, the daily image or what?
<xubuntu347> uhm sec
<xubuntu347> the iso image: xubuntu 14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<_1_humpty2> hi
<drc> FYI, that is not even close to being the "latest version of xubuntu"
<drc> That's the LTS.
<xubuntu347> oh, i downloaded from here http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<xubuntu347> its the wrong version and it could be the problem?
<xubuntu347> just tell me what version do i have to download and i'll try :)
<drc> xubuntu347: I doubt it, but it's not "the latest", it's the L(ong) T(erm) S(support) version.  I should be good.
<xubuntu347> ok.. so what is the problem? maybe not xubuntu but lubuntu? dont know..
<xubuntu347> i already installed xubuntu on this pc, mint also.. never had problems
<xubuntu347> and with the same pendrive
<drc> 1) md5sum the iso; 2) reburn to the usb; 3) boot and Test the Media (or words to that effect) in the initial boot media.
<drc> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/#lts
<drc> if you want to re dl'l the iso.
<xubuntu347> 1) md5sum the iso
<xubuntu347> can u explain?
<xubuntu347> i installed xubuntu on my usb right now with unetbootin
<xubuntu347> what i have to do now?
<drc> forget the md5sum for now
<drc> boot off the usb
<xubuntu347> boot off means: insert the pendrive and reboot the system?
<drc> yes
<xubuntu347> ok im doing, sec
<xubuntu347> black screen, waiting for loading
<xubuntu347> i pressed ESC and selected pendrive
<xubuntu347> still black screen, with only a _
<xubuntu347> doing nothing
<drc> You have 2 machines: the one you are typing on and the netboook, correct?
<xubuntu347> sure
<xubuntu347> im on windows here
<drc> ok, that stops what I was going to suggest :)
<xubuntu347> lol
<xubuntu347> so, its doing nothing.. still black screen
<drc> ok, try this...take the pendrive and try to boot it on the machine you are typing on...if it doesn't work that will eliminate any pendrive>netbook>xubuntu problems. If it works then we go from there.
<drc> I realize it's a pain, but I like to eliminate the easy things
<xubuntu347> just give me a sec. i try on my notebook, in which i have windows 8 - mint dual boot. soo i can contnue typing here
<xubuntu347> im back. im trying on another pc but it still on black screen
<drc> OK :(
<xubuntu347> so what is the problem? the pen drive? or other
<drc> I have to leave in about 5 minutes, but I'll work until then
<xubuntu347> thanks :)
<drc> The problem looks like 1) the pen drive, 2) the iso, or 3) the burn of the iso to the USB
<xubuntu347> 3) dont think this cause i tried to do it a lot of times.. :(
<drc> Then I'd start at the beginning :)
<xubuntu347> i can try on my other pendrive 16gb usb 3.0
<drc> re dl the iso from another site, md5sum to check the iso, burn the iso and see
<drc> wait
<drc> you have a functioning mint box?
<xubuntu347> linux mint u mean? i have it installed on my notebook yes
<xubuntu347> a question: the pendrive has to be ntfs, fat32 or what?
<drc> with unetbootin?  fat32
<xubuntu347> oh maybe its thee problem?
<xubuntu347> it was ntfs
<drc> Not sure, I don;t think unetbootin will allow the burn to a non-fat32 usb
<xubuntu347> it does :D
<xubuntu347> cause im sure it was ntfs.. btw im doing again
<drc> interesting...make the pendrive a fat32, re burn and see.
<xubuntu347> yes doing
<drc> I have to run now, sorry...hope it works out.
<xubuntu347> thanks bye :)
<TimeVirus> many times when I lock the screen, go away for a bit and come back, I enter the psw and it fails to get to the desktop.  How do troubleshoot this?
<JanusLi> @TimeVirus: on Xubuntu? what are you seeing when you enter the password? is XFWM4 not loading up?
<TimeVirus> ON Xubuntu yes when I enter the psw if all is going well, the rectangular psw box will disappear and I'm on the desktop ready to go. ...
<TimeVirus> I can tell when its gone wrong because the wallpaper also disappears to black screen and the desktop will not come up.
<TimeVirus> weather or not XFWM4 is loading up or not, I don't know
<TimeVirus> also happens some times when resuming from suspend but I feel like it has something to do with Xfce - just a hunch
<TimeVirus> I dont know what XFWM4 is
<TimeVirus> JanusLi, ^
<JanusLi> XFWM4 is the actual process for the Xubuntu Window manager
<JanusLi> i am assuming you are using a current version of Xubuntu
<TimeVirus> 14.04
<JanusLi> next time it happens, try using Ctrl + ALT +F1-F6. which F-Key you use doesn't really matter, you just want to get to a terminal console other than TTY7.
<TimeVirus> How would I be able to tell if XFWM4 has started? also I now remember another bit
<JanusLi> then run top or htop. I like htop better, because you can sort the processes by what is going on
<JanusLi> if you were in the GUI, then XWFM4 has been started
<TimeVirus> I start a tty3 cli and many times it doesnt take my credentials so that I can reboot
<TimeVirus> ok
<JanusLi> but I have had a problem similar to what you describe, and it was because there was an error in it resuming
<TimeVirus> hmmm
<TimeVirus> and a couple times even crtl + alt + F3 fails to get me a terminal
<JanusLi> granted, it is NOT a proper fix for what is going wrong, but often I would see xfwm4 in a paused or standby state, so i would sudo killall xfwm4, and then restart it in a new TTY
<TimeVirus> ok
<JanusLi> you have 7 TTY's on a default build--the GUI is started normally on 7
<TimeVirus> I was real pleased when I first tried pm-hibernate that it worked flawlessly on Xubuntu too
<JanusLi> but I will often run processes in other terminals, and so, like having 4 desktops, I will often use different TTY's for different functions
<TimeVirus> yes I know of tty7
<JanusLi> like, I like to keep htop running on TTY1
<TimeVirus> I see
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> nice
<JanusLi> I will use TTY6 for basic command line functions, TTY5 for man-pages and lynx/elinks, and TTY4 for vim
<TimeVirus> cool
<JanusLi> it really freaked some kids out in my college classes--they thought i was trying to be Neo hacking into the matrix or some shit like that
<TimeVirus> lol
<JanusLi> "but but, where do you click to start up shit?"
<JanusLi> lol, clicky-click-clicky
<TimeVirus> noobs
<TimeVirus> lol
<JanusLi> The problems I had with it i think turned out to be related to the PM setting sin my BIOS
<TimeVirus> xfwm4 = xf window manager 4 then, yes?
<JanusLi> absolutely
<TimeVirus> will remember that
<JanusLi> lol, it isn't hard--part of why i love linux so much
<TimeVirus> yes
<JanusLi> it makes SOOOOO much more sense than M$
<TimeVirus> which I never got into since XP came out - it just ran too good and I spiraled into dumbness :)
<brainwash_> TimeVirus: if the problem is caused by screen locking, replace light-locker (default in 14.04 and up) with xscreensaver and try to reproduce the issue
<brainwash_> and remember
<brainwash_> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TimeVirus> ok will do brainwash_
<JanusLi> brainwash_ has a good solution, that seems to work for most
<TimeVirus> rgr
<JanusLi> mine was a BIOS setting
<TimeVirus> I'll look at the BIOS too then see what I see
<brainwash_> also, I recommend reading http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<TimeVirus> kk
<TimeVirus> Xubuntu that was able to hibernate from the git-go too so I've stuck with it
<TimeVirus> woe that got mixed up
<TimeVirus> english enough?
<TimeVirus> lol
<JanusLi> for me, I had to change the P1(POS)/P3 in the BIOS PM page
<TimeVirus> kk
<JanusLi> but I was using a Dell Core2 laptop
<JanusLi> not sure what you're running
<TimeVirus> same here Core2Duo U2500 Latitude D420
<TimeVirus> A-06 BIOS
<TimeVirus> got a Latitude E6420 on the way with a decent i5 and 4GB RAM
<TimeVirus> probably going to take that to 8 GB right away
<TimeVirus> planning on Xen and GNS machine
<TimeVirus> GNS3
<JanusLi> last machine I bought was a System76 laptop i5, 16GB RAM, 128GB SSD (now 256GB)
<TimeVirus> well to carry around anyway
<JanusLi> Xubuntu Studio 14.04.2
<JanusLi>  & Slackware
<TimeVirus> nice but I"m going with a dual HD
<JanusLi> I need an optical to burn CD/DVD's for clients
<TimeVirus> 1 TB hd + 120 ssd in one WD black
<TimeVirus> yes that will allow me to keep the optical
<JanusLi> damn, nice
<TimeVirus> about $75 too iirc
<knob> Hey guys... got a screensaver question.
<knob> Or... well, not screensaver.   I am not interested in a screensaver.  I would be happy with having a blank screen after 5 minutes, and then have the screen turn off after 10 minutes.
<knob> I tried with xscreensaver... yet it would not lock the screen.
<knob> Can I achieve this with light-locker?   And then have the Xfce Power Manager put the screen blank?
<Unit193> xscreensaver-command -prefs > Display Modes > Lock Screen After
<knob> Or am I jumping to the wrong step?
<knob> Unit193, on my way to check that out
<Unit193> You can use light-locker to lock the screen, yes. :P
<knob> Ok... that side of light-locker is good to go.    Yet when I open Xfce Power Manager.... I don't find the screensaver settings nowhere.
<knob> I have the tabls General, System, Display and Devices
<knob> The thing is, I think I a missing where... light-locker says that iw will automatically lock the session when the screensaver is activated.        Yet a "screensaver" is not activated... it's Xfce Power Manager
<Unit193> knob: There's light-locker-settings, and in newer releases xfpm controls light-locker itself.
<knob> Unit193, thanks for the help! Very much appreciated.   Yet I am missing something basic.      light-locker will lock the screen when the screensaver activates.   Ok, cool.      Yet xfpm does not have a screensaver.
<knob> Or am I wrong with this?
<Unit193> light-locker is basically the screensaver.
<knob> Unit193, doing some tests right now... First one, is all good to go.
<knob> And that last explanation now makes sense. Now I get it.
<knob> Will report back in 5 minutes... testing now.
<knob> Unit193, working perfectly.  Thank you.   I asked because I had gone back and forth about 6 times... and still no dice.
<Unit193> Sure.
<knob> Well crap.    Now I know why I switched to xscreensaver again.       After unlocking the screen, chrome crashes.
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Err, I mean.  That's terrible!
<knob> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=392777
<knob> that's the bug thingy... not sure what to do with it.
#xubuntu 2015-04-22
<Ceaseless> Hi! I have a problem with xubuntu 14.10 but am not sure what it is. I have a desktop system that has 14.10 i386 installed. I access this desktop via my laptop from home through teamviewer. I lock the desktop screen and unlock it when I connect via teamviewer. Right now when I tried connecting, all I am getting is a black screen with an 'X' for the cursor. I would rather not restart the machine since it has programs running on it.
<Ceaseless> Any help or direction would be much appreciated
<Unit193> And lock/unlock from remote normally works?  I presume hitting Esc or Ctrl doesn't help?
<Ceaseless> Yes, usually I am able to log on with no problem, and enter, esc or ctrl doesn't work
<Unit193> Alright, otherwise I'd have said LP1287171
<Ceaseless> not sure what to google for as well...
<Ceaseless> Ok, I tried to log in as I usually do, if there were the usual lock screen, and nothing happened. Then I just reconnected via Teamviewer and i was able to see my desktop. Sweet!
<dalebert> Looking for help on how to sort the Whisker submenus alphabetically like Settings and System. I can right-click Favorites and sort that but can't find how to do the others.
<Ceaseless> thanks!
<simon_> My Xubuntu 14.04 netbook is being given an IP address by the router, but gets "unknown host" when pinging anything and it cannot see the internet.  The rest of the network seems OK.  If I boot the netbook from the Xubuntu 14.04 DVD it can see the internet.  If I boot it from its LXLE partition, that can see the internet.  Any ideas?
<simon_> I also have a mobile broadband device that provides a WiFi hotspot.  If I point the netbook at that it connects to it, gets an IP address but the same ping "unknown host" messages and cannot see the internet.
<simon_> It can ping the router.  It can ping other devices on the LAN.
<simon_> I get the same symptoms when I plug in an ethernet cable.
<koegs> simon_: did you add an dns server manually at some point?
<simon_> No, I have made no network changes like that.  (Not consciously or intentionally, anyway.)
<simon_> Hmm.  /etc/resolv.conf is timestamped late Monday night, which would be around the time the problem appeared.  It is empty except for "# Generated by Network Manager".
<simon_> It is different from the one on this PC which has "nameserver 127.0.1.1"  and  "search lan"
<simon_> koegs: thank you.  That DNS comment led me to resolv.conf which has led me to people asking why it is empty on askubuntu.com  with lots of suggestions.
<koegs> simon_: you are welcome :D
<simon_> koegs: the solution was  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf".  Why this problem occurred, I have no idea, but that fixed it.  I have spent at least 8 hours trying to sort this out.  I should have asked online in the first place!  I shall have a beer later in your honour.
<koegs> simon_: good idea, i have to wait at least 6 hours for my beer :D
<dalebert> Looking for help on how to sort the Whisker submenus alphabetically like Settings and System. I can right-click Favorites and sort that but can't find how to do the others.
<brainwash> dalebert: aren't these entries sorted automatically?
<brainwash> that is the expected and intended behavior
<dalebert> Is there a setting to sort them automatically? In Settings, Bluetooth Manager is at the bottom
<brainwash> dalebert: did you manually edit the menu structure at some point?
<brainwash> with the menu editor
<brainwash> and does the classic app menu sort the mentioned entry properly? or the desktop right click context menu?
<dalebert> The Classics app menu and right-clickingon the desktop are sorted the same as the Whisker menu, ie not alphabetically
<brainwash> did you manually edit the menu structure at some point?
<brainwash> I would also start the guest session or login with another user account and check if the problem is a general one
<brainwash> there could be something wrong with your user specific menu file
<dalebert> I don't recall manually editing it. I finally figured out something is out of wack because I can't find a menu item unless I do a search for it
<brainwash> an no, there is no button or menu entry to sort the menu/submenus
<dalebert> Ok, Thanks for the help. I'll try logging as another user. You can right-click and sort the Favorites so I thought there was a way to sort the submenus. Perhaps a product enhancement request? Seems rather basic
<brainwash> dalebert: well, the thing is that it should be already sorted automatically
<brainwash> maybe you can tweak the order with the menu editor (menulibre)
<brainwash> and it's not clear yet how many entries are not sorted properly in your case. you should note down all the oddities and start to investigate
<dalebert> Accessories, Graphics, Internet, Office, Seetings and System are not sorted alphabetically. Games and Multimedia are
<polohemd> hello
<polohemd> can someone help me with a little problem?
<cfhowlett> !ask | polohemd
<ubottu> polohemd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nomic> help help!      <has quit>    so common
<cfhowlett> nomic, indeed.
<polohemd> Thanks and sorry. My problem is, when I start Xubuntu my mouse is freezing completely after a while. sometimes after 2 minutes sometimes after 30 minutes. The keyboard which is connected to the same receiver is doing its job all the time
<holstein> sounds like hardware, though
<holstein> polohemd: *if* this is a wireless keyboard mouse, with a reciever, like that.. i would test the unit on another machine.. i would test with, ideally, the officially supported operating system.. whatever i feel is a "good" test for the hardware
<polohemd> oh! The computer system was running on Windows for 3 jears without any problems. The latest BIOS updates are installed an switching the USB port has no effect
<holstein> polohemd: so, when you currently, as in, right now, run the unit in windows, all is well?
<polohemd> i have to waite a few seconds. it´s installing again
<holstein> polohemd: what im postulating, is the likely scenario that, after the 3 years of flawless service you recived from the unit, it has now broken.. and im just suggesting you isolate and test that
<polohemd> keyboard and mouse are only "lend" from my other pc where its working every day without problems
<polohemd> holstein? your name sounds german? do you speak german?
<holstein> polohemd: no
<holstein> polohemd: so, the unit works fine on another box? yes or no?
<polohemd> yes
<holstein> polohemd: what is the unit?
<polohemd> its a Logitech cordeless system
<polohemd> the name is canada 310
<holstein> polohemd: just let a volunteer here know when you have the details, such as the model #..
<polohemd> oh sh.. i forgot to say any USB mouse is doing that!
<holstein> polohemd: that certainly supports an issue with the USB controller.. either hardware or software support
<polohemd> how can I check if its a software problem?
<holstein> polohemd: what i would do, is first update the system.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get-dist-upgrade" see that all updates are installed
<holstein> polohemd: isolate and test, as i am suggesting.. try other usb mice, as you are, and try the same hardware on different computers, running the officially supported operating system
<polohemd> I did this yesterday an the system said all updates are installed but the problem was the same
<holstein> anyways.. update the system, reboot, and test one of the "Known good" usb mice
<holstein> polohemd: sure. so do it again, right now. and make certain
<holstein> polohemd: then, i would try to isolate the USB on that machine.. i would also run other live iso's and test the USB
<holstein> polohemd: i  would personally get the live iso for main ubuntu, and join #ubuntu, since that is the larger support community.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu, so, if you find its a softwarte issue, that needs a driver (which i dont think will be the case) you can do whatever fixes that work in ubuntu in xubuntu
<polohemd> when i start from a live cd there was no problem
<TimeVirus> I want to make a Live USB drive with the persistence option available.  I use Xubuntu and am not good at dd yet - any good programs in the repo that someone knows off hand?
<holstein> polohemd: so, to recap.. you installed.. everything was fine.. you currently, right now, can reboot with a live iso, the one you installed, and all is fine? correct?
<polohemd> right
<holstein> polohemd: if thats the case, i would simply reboot the machine and boot the older kernel in the list, and test again
<holstein> polohemd: then, if it works "fine" with the older kernel, i would file a bug..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<polohemd> and at the moment I do anything in here with the Logitech system... using mouse and keyboard sind 5 minutes
<holstein> TimeVirus: i just install.. i do a normal install to the USB stick
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TimeVirus> holstein, first you need to get it ON the usb
<holstein> TimeVirus: i'll ust the mini iso, since, i can easily choose the USB stick for grub
<holstein> TimeVirus: sure. i literally install it onto it
<holstein> TimeVirus: i use an additional USB stick, or a cd.. etc
<holstein> anyways, its just what i prefer.. you can use any of the pendrive suggestions..
<TimeVirus> oh then once its installed to the flash drive how do you install it to your friends computer?
<holstein> TimeVirus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence for example
<holstein> TimeVirus: ? i dont.. if i want an installer, i just dd a live iso
<holstein> TimeVirus: you dont need persistence to do that.. and i think you are assuming the changes you make to the live installation would be installed on your friends machine
<TimeVirus> lol I'm not so confident in my dd abilities to do it though
<polohemd> thank you holstein! I´ll see what is happening :)
<holstein> polohemd: cheers.. good luck
<polohemd> thx
<holstein> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> TimeVirus: you can use any of the software.. such as unetbootin, to make a live usb or whatever you prefer
<holstein> TimeVirus: you dont need persistence to install to your friends machine
<TimeVirus> true but I would just like a program that has the ability
<TimeVirus> and dd has that ability too but I'm not there yet
<holstein> TimeVirus: i just do an install.. but, there are checkboxes on a lot of the applications listed at the links i gave
<TimeVirus> ok
<holstein> have 2.. problem solved
<holstein> make a live USB. with unetbootin, or dd.. just a normal one.. do an install to USB, that is "persistent" for you.. and keep the other for installing for friends
<TimeVirus> I found that many time Unetbootin lists OLD OS versions is it irrelevant? holstein
<holstein> or, start experiementing with the options
<holstein> TimeVirus: ? i dont use any list.. i use the iso *i* want to use
<TimeVirus> ok
<xubuntu89w> hi
<xubuntu89w> xubuntu 12.04 on IBM X31 - Problems with Displayresolution Who can help? pls!
<xubuntu89w> someone there?
<xubuntu89w> hello
<krytarik> !patience | xubuntu89w
<ubottu> xubuntu89w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<krytarik> !details | xubuntu89w
<ubottu> xubuntu89w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu89w> i changed my resolution on the GUI and was kicked out - back to LogonScreen now i can only log in as a guest
<xubuntu89w> im a poor newbie
<ochosi> xubuntu89w: quick question, why are you using such an old version of xubuntu?
<xubuntu89w> becaus of  old hardware - X31 IBM
<xubuntu89w> i better change?
<xubuntu89w> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu89w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10866632/
<xubuntu89w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10866649/
<krytarik> xubuntu89w: Provided that you used the default GUI tool for that, remove "~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml" via the console, and try again.
<xubuntu89w> i get "no rights" back
<xubuntu89w> "no authorization"
<krytarik> xubuntu89w: Check the permissions of that file, as well as the content of your home directory generally.
<xubuntu89w> there is no literal error and the homeDir is unchanged
<xubuntu89w> any other idea?
<groze> Quick question is Xubuntu 15.04 going to be released on April 23, 2015?
<knome> yes
<groze> thank you knome
<xubuntu23w> Hello. I am having problems with getting Kodi to autostart and focus on Xubuntu 14.10. Can someone help me out please?
<genii> !info kodi
<ubottu> Package kodi does not exist in utopic
<genii> Hm
<xubuntu23w> I've added an init but on boot nothing appears just the normal desktop.
<xubuntu23w> Fixed it. :-)
<xubuntu31o> hoola que tal tengo problemas con mi maquina alguien me puede ayudar
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu31o> tankyou
<someguy57> Hello. I am having some wifi issues on a fresh Xubuntu 14.04.2 64-bit install.
<TimeVirus> do you know what wifi chipset you have?
<someguy57> I do, but for some reason it's working now, after an hour of trying to solve this.
<xubuntunewb> Greetings. I am a total xubuntu newb. I upgraded to Trusty Tahr today and now everytime I try to open a terminal window it is open for about 1 seconds and then closes. If I log in as a gues the terminal works fine.
<KW4HK> anyone know what utc time 15.04 will be posted for download?
<Unit193> "When it's ready"
#xubuntu 2015-04-23
<schnoodles> I know its not really xubuntu's thing. But if I wanted to add desktop effects what would be the best package to install ?
<xangua> depends on what kind of efects
<xangua> I would just enable compositing for shadows
<xangua> compton for shadows and fade
<xangua> or compiz and have fun with the efects
<schnoodles> A friend is coming from windows and they want all the wobbly windows and what not.
<xangua> then install compiz in xfce, don't know if the proces is still  the same but instead of using xfwm you will need gtk window decorator Or emerald (broken and unmantained)
<xubuntu06o> Anyone have directions on how to either burn or image a USB drive with xubuntu so it boots on a mac?
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages perhaps?  I've never done it.
<xubuntu06o> Actually I think this just worked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2094075
<xubuntu06o> chers
<xubuntu06o> *cheers
<xubuntu56w> Anybody know the time of 15.04 release?   Eastern Daylight Time
<Unit193> "When it's ready"
<JeZxLee> thinking to switch to Xubuntu 15.04 64Bit - Plasma 5 seems to be not great
<freiform> Hi, is it possible to make the entries of XFCE's task-switcher <alt+tab> clickable?
<freiform> well, never mind. 4.12 to the rescue: http://www.xfce.org/about/tour
<Unit193> Yeeep, it's niiice.
<Unit193> vivid ships with it, release date tomororow.
<Unit193> Only, spelled correctly.
<elfy> is it out yet
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> Did I SAY it was out?  Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<Unit193> :D
<freiform> just installed the 4.12 packages from the dev-team on 14.10
<Unit193> :o
<freiform> brb
<amari> How do I have tearfree video with vlc in xubuntu? Using intel graphics..
<cfhowlett> amari, install intel graphics drivers
<amari> cfhowlett: I have the drivers installed (they are already included in the default installation)
<KW4HK> !isitsoupyet
<knome> KW4HK, no, and please do not start flooding; you can use #ubuntu-release-party for talking the release.
 * KW4HK  stares at knome
<knome> KW4HK, yes dear?
<decentral1se> guys, anyone had a problem with the Tab key not working? I followed a bunch of links from: http://bit.ly/1EuJJdi
<decentral1se> I installed xubuntu on my Thinkpad T60
<decentral1se> I get no terminal tab completion, I can't tab through fields on a browser ...
<decentral1se> BUT it does work when I hit the AltGr + Tab, then I get completion. But I just want a plain 'ol tab
<knob> Good morning everyone! o/
<TimeVirus> hello
<knob> hey TimeVirus
<internetman> will light locker make my home directory become encrypted if I have an encrypted home dir install of course?
<Macan3t> Hello to everyone! Is it posible upgrade to 15.04 trough the DVD live?
<holstein> Macan3t: AFAIK, from the alternate, if there is still an alternate image, yes.. you can set that as the source, and do the upgrade that way
<holstein> i say, the fresh install will be much faster, and preferred..
<elfy> holstein: depending on what's installed, it is possible to upgrade via the livesession
<holstein> handy.. well, Macan3t is still here :)
<elfy> I'd be wary of ppa's though
<holstein> i only know how to change the sources to use the iso
<Macan3t> so, I have to indicate where to upgrade from in "Sources packages"
<elfy> Macan3t: it is possible to upgrade with a live dvd - depending on what you have installed
<elfy> and I would be wary of ppa's too
<Macan3t> ok
<Macan3t> I'm downloading the iso from torrent, then I will add it in the source packages and let see what happen
<Macan3t> thanks
<holstein> i suggest having backups, regardless..
<Macan3t> of course
<Macan3t> that is done
<holstein> sure. then, just keep in mind, a fresh install usually takes 10 minutes or so
<Macan3t> and, in xubuntu works with systemd?
<holstein> i would have to refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers for information
<Macan3t> ok
<Macan3t> thank you
<oddman2236> Hello room
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room
<holstein> o/
<TimeVirus> yo
<MrNumber3isme> I need help with a permissions issue involving my SD card. any thoughts?
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: just ask, and a volunteer may assist
<holstein> you are likely just trying to read/write a filesystem that needs permission to do so
<holstein> ntfs?
<MrNumber3isme> Even though the physical lock switch is in the unlocked position, ALL my SD cards mount as read only. using chmod does nothing. the only command I've used with success is mount --options remount,rwx /dev/sdb1
<MrNumber3isme> the cards are all fat32
<MrNumber3isme> I have a dual boot system with windoze 7, and they open just fine there.
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: so, they dont open at all? in ubuntu?
<holstein> or, you dont have write access?
<MrNumber3isme> No, the cards open, and I can access the files, but it is read only
<MrNumber3isme> as I said, using the remount command, I can remount as read/write, but as soon as I change to a different folder within the card, permissions reset to read only
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: sounds like, your user doenst have access
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: you can ask in #ubuntu if its slow here, and i get disconnected...
<MrNumber3isme> the thing that really gets me is I was copying a movie to the card, and halfway through copying, that's when the issue started. it cancelled the copy, and said I do not have the needed permissions.
<MrNumber3isme> Yeah .... I already tried #ubuntu. no go
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: well, its quite odd what yo uask, and challenging to work out what happened
<MrNumber3isme> agreed. that's why I'm on IRC haha
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: if you have a way to mount read/write, i would just do that.. and i would make certain you are up to date with upgrades, and booted into the current kernel
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: did you make a new user? since the install?
<MrNumber3isme> Nope. I'm running the same user I made on a 14.04 install I put on back in may 2014.
<holstein> not sure what variables are present here, but, as i read, you have a way to mount the card read/write, correct?
<MrNumber3isme> I didn't touch anything while I was copying the movie over.
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: you can elaborate about what chown or chmod commands you used
<MrNumber3isme> Yes. I move to the folder I want to access, then remount the card as rwx
<holstein> i will typically just make a folder, and recursively chown it
<MrNumber3isme> chmod 777 -R /dev/sdb1
<MrNumber3isme> I've never used chown
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> you can always test the usb stick or sd cards in a live iso, and see how a default system works with them
<MrNumber3isme> I'd imagine it should work with a live distro. I've been using 14.04 since just after it was released, and my problem just started about a month ago.
<MrNumber3isme> I'm not very good with reading man pages. how would one use chown?
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: i really dont think thats the issue, friend
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: i would go to windows with the drives, and see that they are not broken.. double check them.. maybe move the data off one, and reformat there, after testing
<MrNumber3isme> Ah. well nevermind then hahaha
<holstein> you'll want to have that data backed up, regardless, since those drives *will* fail..
<MrNumber3isme> They DO open in windows. I suppose I could give it a shot. Next question. I haven't done any *behind the scenes* kinda work with windows since windows 98. any idea how to format a drive in win 7? or do you think I could just do the work here on Ubuntu, and use gparted?
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: you can.. i  only suggest windows since i  assumed you would be more comfortable there..
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: AFAIK, you can just use the disk utility, and do a test..
<holstein> if its literally *every* drive formatted fat32, then, its not likely all of them are failing..
<MrNumber3isme> Oh no ... Windows is the devil's tool. I only use it for things that require a higher compatibility than wine can offer.
<MrNumber3isme> Yeah, it is every drive. (I only have 3, but still)
<holstein> MrNumber3isme: sure.. but, did you format these in windows in the first place?
<holstein> or, are they just "as shipped" ?
<MrNumber3isme> Nope. every one formatted using gparted
<holstein> anyways, it wont hurt to take a closer look.. and i would just be isolating as many variables as i can, from top to bottom..
<MrNumber3isme> Ruh Roh ..... I tried to open one of them to copy files over, and I got this message
<MrNumber3isme> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdb1: Command-line `mount "/mnt/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<MrNumber3isme>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<MrNumber3isme>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<MrNumber3isme>        dmesg | tail  or so
<holstein> those drives do fail
<holstein> i would clean one off, reformat, and test..
<MrNumber3isme> k. I've got it now ... it's copying files to my hdd, then I'll reformat.
<MrNumber3isme> Hmmm ... after reformatting, the card seems to be fine ..... curious.
<McLeod> hello people
<MrNumber3isme> Hello McLeod
<McLeod> to install AMD Catalyst drivers i use the option "Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package" or "Install Driver 14.501.1003 on X.Org 6.9 or later"?
<McLeod> i have a lot of problem installing the privative drivers
<MrNumber3isme> beyond my expertise, sorry
<brainwash_> McLeod: please ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash_> it's a hardware/driver question
<drc> McLeod: You might have better luck on #ubuntu ... more eyes there.
<McLeod> ok, thanks
* Unit193 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 15.04 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/15-04-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> !magnets-15.04
<ubottu> Magnets for Xubuntu 15.04 (i386) xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8bc50171645e518b7008248336c2dec18d266490&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce (amd64) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1b5fad4d440f07546fdf9e519b1f254352cd4680&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<bazhang> nice link knome !
<bazhang> or magnet
<knome> ;)
<Unit193> Thanks. :D
<Jammerx2> Any vertical panels I place on monitors that aren't leftmost don't reserve space. Horizontal ones work fine, but vertical ones only work on the monitor on the left (which is not the primary monitor).
<Jammerx2> Actually it seems it only works on the left/right sides of the edge monitors (e.g. left side of leftmost monitor, right side of rightmost monitor, neither of the 2 middle monitors work anywhere)
<amari> Hi, does anyone here know how to eliminate tearing video with VLC in xubuntu?
<bazhang> amari does the same occur with smplayer
<xubuntu85w> hi there, I'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04, but sudo update-manager -d is offering 14.10. would anybody have any idea why?
<Unit193> Because you can only jump from release to release, or LTS to LTS, you can't normally skip.
<knome> xubuntu85w, you can't upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 directly, you will need to go through 14.10
<xubuntu85w> I was afraid to get this answer :)
<xubuntu85w> so there is NO way to upgrade directly, I have to upgrade twice in row, right?
<knome> xubuntu85w, no way to upgrade directly
<xubuntu85w> okay, thank you
<bazhang> fresh upgrade preserve /home
<bazhang> otherwise take the steps
<xubuntu85w> bazhang: by fresh upgrade you mean reinstall?
<xubuntu85w> and copy backed up /home ?
<bazhang> reinstall would be the same version, so no
<xubuntu85w> ok, fresh install
<bazhang> the newer installers have th option to preserve home
<bazhang> unless I am badly mistaken
<xubuntu85w> ok, thank you
#xubuntu 2015-04-24
<nandalpn> Will I be able to upgrade directly from 14.04.2 LTS to 15.04 (i.e skipping 14.10)?
<cfhowlett> nandalpn, no
<scriptwarlock> anyone home?
<pleia2> always :)
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scriptwarlock> got fresh install updated xubuntu 15.04 and after right clicking to "arrange desktop icons" i got this http://mastertux.imgur.com/all/  http://imgur.com/IDTEyJe
<scriptwarlock> i think this one http://imgur.com/YHVkVtl
<scriptwarlock> sorry for the first link
<scriptwarlock> i think i need to speak to xfce also
<xubuntu22w> hello
<xubuntu22w> ok
<xubuntu22w> yes
<xubuntu22w> quick Q
<xubuntu22w> trying to create in a mac a USB ubuntu image for a winfos machine
<xubuntu22w> windows
<xubuntu22w> can't find a straight answer how
<xubuntu22w> anybody?
<xubuntu22w> 10
<xubuntu22w> 9
<xubuntu22w> 8
<xubuntu22w> 7
<xubuntu22w> 6
<Unit193> xubuntu22w: Stop that.
<xubuntu22w> ha!:)
<xubuntu22w> thank you
<xubuntu22w> all ears
<scriptwarlock> you got his attention now xubuntu22w :)
<xubuntu22w> the Q is
<xubuntu22w> to create a windows bus image in a mac
<xubuntu22w> in a usb
<xubuntu22w> got windows 8.1...bricked my laptop
<xubuntu22w> so I am going xubuntu
<xubuntu22w> returned windows 8.1 to the store
<xubuntu22w> I took the ubuntu tour and it is the way to go
<xubuntu22w> I have no windows machine available but a mac
<xubuntu22w> borrowed one to get my lp back
<xubuntu22w> i have the usb stick into the Mac now
<Unit193> scriptwarlock: I'd look https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?component=General&product=Xfdesktop&query_format=advanced&resolution=---&order=bug_id%20DESC&query_based_on= for your bug though.
<xubuntu22w> I cool let me see
<xubuntu22w> OK thank you for your time
<xubuntu22w> but it will take too long
<xubuntu22w> I already spent enough time on this today and the ubuntu website was cumbersome
<xubuntu22w> for something so simple
<xubuntu22w> i am surprise the answer is hidden so deeply
<xubuntu22w> I am out
<xubuntu22w> but
<xubuntu22w> THANK OU FOR OUR TIME!
<scriptwarlock> Unit193, checking the link  thanks
<xubuntu22w>                                                            Y
<xubuntu22w> it is simple
<xubuntu22w> it took me 10 minutes to realize
<Unit193> lp 1434959, scriptwarlock.
<xubuntu22w> the start up creator is nowhere to be found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434959 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "XFCE desktop - system icons themselves arrange off the screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434959
<xubuntu22w>  un;less supposedly you install ubuntu first
<xubuntu22w> there should be a page describing MAC to Windos and vice versa regarding the USB install
<scriptwarlock> Unit193, what does lp means ? sorry got confused
<xubuntu22w> and the start up creator should be independent of the OS
<xubuntu22w> in any case thank you again
<Unit193> scriptwarlock: It's a bug, then ubottu linked you to it with the description and status.
<xubuntu22w> I will look into it some other time.....
<xubuntu22w> hopefully I don't have to go back to the store and buy a 128 Solid State and buy back the windows 8.1
<xubuntu22w> I would have rather give the money to ubuntu
<Unit193> Likely use dd from inside Mac OS, but I don't know as I don't use Mac OS, xubuntu22w.
<xubuntu22w> but too much work
<scriptwarlock> Unit193, oh well nothing there to see
<xubuntu22w> it is ok
<xubuntu22w> tomorrow when I am at work ...windows
<xubuntu22w> will look for a different start up disk creator and get ubuntu that way
<xubuntu22w> once I get it going...i will donate to ubuntu.....i like what i see
<xubuntu22w> thank you again!
<xubuntu22w> maybe once I do that I can add to the forums
<Unit193> scriptwarlock: It's fixed, so there is that.
<scriptwarlock> Unit193, i'm about to file can i have the link?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434959 looks like yours.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434959 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "XFCE desktop - system icons themselves arrange off the screen" [High,Confirmed]
<scriptwarlock> Unit193, hah got it ok i think i need to wait for the fix
<scriptwarlock> Unit193, thanks
<Unit193> Sure, happy to help.
<scriptwarlock> Unit193, the bug affects my arch setup as well
<adrian_1908> hello, I just got a notification that 15.04 stable is now available (I'm on 14.10) along with an upgrade button. Should I do this, or do version upgrades pose a risk of breaking things?
<futurestack> my wifi sees every network except the ones I already know
<Unit193> Sure there's some risk, but Utopic/14.10 is supported for 9 months after release.
<futurestack> it's the opposite of fun
<futurestack> can't connect to wifi at home or at the pub. this is new as of today and I didn't change anything. leads? (please)
<futurestack> i did install libusb, eas trying to  get a controller working
<futurestack> why would this break wifi tho
<futurestack> wifi works but my preferred networks aren't in the list FML
<adrian_1908> I'll just go ahead and upgrade. If something breaks, I think I can live with it :D
<adrian_1908> bye!
<Unit193> wpa_supplicant was just upgraded, in vivid.
<Unit193> futurestack: The connections are in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<futurestack> I did not upgrade, what should I do to restore functionality?
<futurestack> remove everything in that dir?
<futurestack> nm-applet now shows nothing, no networks
<futurestack> enable wifi os now grayed out. great
<futurestack> *is
<Unit193> sudo service network-manager restart
<futurestack> to gain whatever sympathy vote I can, I have done nothing for the last six months; stuff just stopped working today and I have no idea why
<Unit193> I'd be checking logs.
<futurestack> which logs? dmesg gives me brsmc errors which leads to two forum posts that have different hardware
<futurestack> all of my setup worked fine until abt 2h ago and I literally changed nothing so am very confused
<futurestack> I can't even conmect to my home wifi now
<futurestack> oh wait, it's worse, networking is entirely disabled, great, nvmm
<Unit193> Is network-manager properly running?  Kernel updates?  Driver/firmware updates?  broadcom cards tend to be "fun"
<futurestack> I restarted, networking claims to work, one sex
<futurestack> sec
<futurestack> omfg it worked for a second
<futurestack> and now back to defunct. what the hell happened
<futurestack> dmesg reporta a bunch of erors tht I googled earlier that were useless
<Unit193> Now, dmesg and if on vivid sudo systemctl status network-manager.service
<futurestack> I'm on utopic
<futurestack> I think
<futurestack> systemctl does not exist
<pragomer> hello. I want to remaster the xubuntu-live-cd and I have a beginners question (about "skel"). can someone help?
<futurestack> oh man I love this stuff
<futurestack> wherr do I sign up to fucking kill myself when my wifi stops working for no fucking reason
<futurestack> is it over here? cool thanks xD
<Unit193> No cussing please.  You can try to see if #ubuntu is any more help.
<futurestack> oh sorry
<Unit193> Sure, I get it's frustrating.
<Unit193> pragomer: What question?
<futurestack> habits
<Unit193> futurestack: Randomly stopping implies something changed like an upgrade, driver is more common and generally easier.
<pragomer> thanks unit193. Here's my remastering-script:
<pragomer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10876629/
<pragomer> I copy some folders/files to /etc/skel
<futurestack> right. I did change one thing in the system today/
<pragomer> lines 92 ff
<pragomer> but these are ignored
<Unit193> Oh gosh, no.
<futurestack> it had to do with a ps3 controller
<pragomer> you mean me, unit?
<futurestack> libusb-dev and one third party thing
<futurestack> if that beoke my wifi well,..., well
<Unit193> pragomer: That's not how you do that, look more at the files in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/ until you find the panel settings.
<futurestack> *beroke
<Unit193> futurestack: Well, libusb-dev wouldn't for sure.
<futurestack> butmy wifi is totally broken for no reason, and I guess I
<futurestack> was hoping for an answer here
<pragomer> I though copying the settings from /home/xubuntu/.config would be enough.. mm.. okay...
<pragomer> So you mean I take the files from running xubuntu-live-cd from /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/ or from source-iso ?
<Unit193> futurestack: I'd try #ubuntu, I can't think of anything.
<futurestack> ok, thanks
<Unit193> Sorry.
<futurestack> nbd :(
<futurestack> who needs wifi anyways
<Unit193> I'm upstairs right now, I dooo.
<futurestack> 0/win 3
<futurestack> shiit
<Unit193> Alt+3 ?
<futurestack> I'm typing on my phone because my WIfi is fucking broken yo
<futurestack> bbl
<alxk> Hello! After upgrading to 15.04 it seems i cant connect on home wifi(open).The available networks are there but the connection always gets  timed out according to dmesg.Guidance would be really appreciated!
<audreeliss> Xubuntu the better choice? 64bit or 32bit? Computer 2007 E6750 4GB of RAM. Thank you for your opinions.
<knome> if you processor is 64-bit, no reason not to use the 64-bit version
<audreeliss> And is there in that very difference? Because Windows does not see 4GB Ramos and here and how everything he sees. Are all programs, program center 64bit? Because I could not find 64bit skype.
<knome> you can run skype on 64-bit
<remline__> Where do I find the checksum for the 15.04 ISO?
<knome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<diegows> is there a script or something to cleanup old password from gnome keyring
<diegows> it's eating all my memory :P
<brainwash> diegows: install seahorse to manage your passwords
<diegows> yes, I'm testing it but I have thousands of passwords in hte keyring :)
<diegows> I was looking at the python module to write something to purge unused passwords
<brainwash> diegows: I suggest that you connect to irc.gnome.org and join #keyring
<diegows> good :)
<diegows> thanks
<brainwash> good luck :)
<audreeliss> Do you also some ppa repository does not work? Somehow a lot of currently dormant storage. Never lost to the face. List: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found
<audreeliss> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found
<audreeliss> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-davidsansome/clementine/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found
<audreeliss> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been IGNORED, or old ones used Instead.
<knome> audreeliss, generally, ask the PPA maintainer about PPA problems
<audreeliss> Thank you. I'll try :)
<xubuntu69o> Hi  I'm looking to upgrade my xubuntu from 14.04 to 15.04 in temrianl, how do i do thi
<xubuntu69o> *this
<knome> xubuntu69o, you will have to upgrade via 14.10, there is no way to hop over that
<xubuntu69o> okay, cool, If i'm remembering right theres a terminal command to get to 14.10, what's that again?
<knome> xubuntu69o, "sudo do-release-upgrade", considering you have updates for normal releases enabled (and not LTS only)
<xubuntu69o> Great thanks!
<redir> morning (here) xubuntu
<knome> hello.
<redir> I updated to 15.04 this morning via `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<redir> and I seem to have gotten a development release.
<knome> nope.
<redir> Is this expected.
<redir> ?
<knome> it is not the development version, it's the final release
<redir> it has kernel 3.18.x and says development channel in the /etc/lsb-release
<knome> do you have pinned package?
<redir> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch)"
<knome> are you sure the upgrade was done correctly?
<redir> 3.18.0-12-generic
<redir> knome I did it the same way I do it on ubuntu and it seemed to do the same thing, but came up with a different release
<redir> what do you mean pinned package?
<knome> have you taken the last updates?
<knome> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<redir> knome: yes
<knome> and there is no errors when you do that?
<redir> correct
<redir> sudo do-release-upgrade also says I am up to date
<knome> have you ran sudo apt-get update?
<redir> knome: yes
<knome> redir, run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit" and paste the url here
<redir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878636/
<knome> right, your repository is probably just lagging
<knome> you can change your repository to the main server if you want, or simpy wait for some time
<redir> meaning it will catch up in the next 24-48?
<knome> that's likely, it all depends on the repository server
<redir> OK. I'll give it a couple days.
<knome> "Last update succeeded on fruitfly.it.anl.gov at:  Mon Feb  2 03:11:28 CST 2015"
<redir> february!
<knome> apparently it's not a very recent mirror
<redir> switched mirrors and getting updates. Fingers crossed -- thanks knome.
<knome> np, enjoy
<redir> I'm back:)
<redir> Got the updates and seems to have the correct versions
<redir> am on 15.04 proper now.
<redir> but.... lightdm-gtk-greeter hangs with a grey screen and spinning a core at 100%
<DannyF> Hey folks, I'm using (X)ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS and seemingly since the last kernel update (3.13.0-49-generic) my cursor no longer changes from a standard pointer.
<redir> if anyone hace any ideas on the lightdm-gtk-greeter they would be apprectaited
<DannyF> The application being used makes no difference, be it chrome firefox or xchat.
<redir> systemctl restart lightdm.service returns Error: No space lef ton device.
<redir> That seems suspicious as htere is plenty of space on the device:/
<elfy> redir: seperate /boot?
<redir> 89M in /boot
<redir> elfy: ^
<elfy> mmm
<genii> Possibly /var where it wants to write the log is full
 * redir looks
<redir> and looks up how to see the partition schema
<elfy> did your last upgrade work properly? if /boot doesn't have room and you tried to install a new kernel
<elfy> redir: ^^
<redir> elfy: it boots. Just the login screen hangs.
<elfy> well - there is a space issue somewhere :)
<elfy> look where genii pointed
<redir> right:)
<redir> lookinf
<genii> Any partitions from result of: df -h  look like they are getting full?
<redir> one big partition mounted at / and a boot efi partition
<redir> genii: no 69% on / and 1% on /boot/efi
 * redir looks at logs
<genii> redir: Find anything enlightening/odd in the logs yet?
<redir> genii: not really
<redir> the lightdm logs have warnings about not finding wallpaper
<redir> but no errors
<redir> X seems to be up and running
<redir> only the login screen hangs
<redir> or is just grey and 100% CPU on one core
<redir> I see some upstart errors when I stop lightdm
<redir> aha lightdm-gtk-greeter:5856): Gdk-WARNING **: lightdm-gtk-greeter: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<elfy> right
<elfy> so a proper upgrade should have brought in systemd and you should be booting with that
<elfy> might be some oddities going on there
<redir> elfy: I htink it is
<elfy> what happens with an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<redir> clean
<elfy> k
<redir> Calculating upgrade... Done 0 0 0
<elfy> try booting with upstart then :) advanced menu in grub - option should be there
<redir> sudo restart
<redir> hehe
<redir> AFAICT everything is up and running but the greeter
<audreeliss> Is it possible to compile usually without any plug-ins installed xfce xfce from the site?
<elfy> redir: and restarting lightdm when running upstart?
<redir> first I have to get to grub:/
<elfy> redir: press and hold tab
<elfy> or shift ...
<redir> ahh
<redir> I think I need a non ergo keyboard
<elfy> redir: assuming you can log in to a terminal you can show grub by editing a file
<elfy> I don't want to do too much, never had that issue personally and I've been running dev versions for about 3 years
<redir> OK neither tab nor shift get's me there.
<redir> yeah my first problem I couldn't solve in a couple minutes
<elfy> one should for sure
<redir> in several yeara
<elfy> anyway - edit /etc/default/grub and comment GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<elfy> then update-grub
<elfy> obviously with root rights
<elfy> then you should see the grub menu
<redir> booting w/ upstart
<redir> same issue
<redir> lightdm-gtk-greeter spins
<elfy> redir: mmm - not sure, if no-one else pipes up in here maybe try #ubuntu, should be a fairly generic issue
<redir> k
<redir> thanks elfy
<genii> I'm suspecting there's some race condition on the cpu
<redir> OK
<redir> adding "active-monitor=0" to the greeter config fixed it
<redir> I think
<redir> yup logged in now
<redir> so I found a bug
<redir> is there an Xubuntu place to report it? or is it general ubuntu?
<genii> redir: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter  right-hand side under Get Involved is "Report a bug"   ... need to login with either Launchpad ID or Ubuntu One
<elfy> genii: might be better to ubuntu-bug it from a terminal
<genii> elfy: Without a -dbg package for it, info there probably not much use
<elfy> mmk
<genii> redir: The alternate way as elfy describes is: ubuntu-bug lightdm-gtk-greeter     on commandline
<genii> The information it gathers for debugging purposes will be incomplete, however
<knome> redir, i might be affected by the same bug, please report it and i'll see if i can confirm it
<genii> redir: That package doesn't have a -dbg package that goes with it. If you want to create a more useful report perhaps see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<knome> as long as the bug is filed... :)
<redir> I enabled debugging in the config and have the log I can post witht he report.
<redir> looks like it is switching monitor ports endlessly
<redir> so prolly only affects multi monitor setups
<redixin> Hi all. minidlna package was missing in ubuntu-14.04, but this was fixed (according to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minidlna/+bug/1309651)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309651 in minidlna (Ubuntu) "MiniDLNA missing from Ubuntu 14.10" [Undecided,Fix released]
<redixin> but is does not exists in xubuntu
<genii> !info minidlna utopic
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2+dfsg-1.1build1 (utopic), package size 135 kB, installed size 505 kB
<genii> redixin: Make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<redir> bug posted. thanks to elfy genii and knome for the assists this morning.
<elfy> welcome
 * redir hands out beers
<redixin> genii, grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list http://dpaste.com/1JAQWDF
<knome> redir, what's the bug number?
<genii> Info minidlna trusty-backports
<genii> !Info minidlna trusty-backports
<genii> !info minidlna trusty-backports
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2+dfsg-1~ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty-backports), package size 125 kB, installed size 468 kB
<genii> There we go. Need more coffee :)
<genii> redixin: So looks like for 14.04 it's in backports, in 14.10 it's in universe
<redixin> genii, oh, thanks a lot
<genii> redixin: You're welcome :)
<redir> knome: 1448214 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1448214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448214 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm-gtk-greeter uses 100% CPU and shows gray screen " [Undecided,New]
<knome> redir, mmh, right, this is likely not my bug, my screen isn't grey :/
<redir> knome: could have een white... looked grey to me and there was a cursor visible. But that is it.
<knome> redir, bug 1410406 ?
<ubottu> bug 1410406 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "black screen after booting, 100% cpu usage" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410406
<redir> knome: enabling debug in greeeter was very helpful
<knome> redir, no i mean i don't have any "blank" screen, but i definitely see something that could be switching monitors back and forth
<knome> redir, apart from the color, isn't it the same bug that what i pasted?
<redir> looks like it
 * redir goes to link the second to the first
<knome> thanks :)
<redir> I couldn't click to log in though.
<knome> i'll link it then
<redir> but whatevs it is very much the same cause
<knome> marked as duplicate
<knome> thanks for the attention and care :)
<elfy> indeed - thanks redir :)
<redir> np
<sergio-br2> heya
<sergio-br2> does light locker implement freedesktop standard to screensavers?
<brainwash> sergio-br2: you mean this https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/commit/dfcfc9834241225c4bd9fccc9a77714a183b805c ?
<sergio-br2> yeah, https://github.com/mupen64plus/mupen64plus-ui-python/issues/44#issuecomment-95852106
<sergio-br2> is it already in trusty?
<brainwash> no
<sergio-br2> hum, so what I need to do? ppa backport?
<brainwash> or compile from source
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xubuntu-staging
<sergio-br2> fear of brake my system here
<brainwash> understandable
<sergio-br2> Does someone tested it in trusty?
<knome> sergio-br2, it sounds you'd better just stick with what you have, or upgrade to a newer version which has the new feature you want.
<sergio-br2> yeha
<pjotter> Did anybody succeed in installing the VirtualBox Guest Additions with 15.04?
<liquidsnake> haven't tried yet
<knome> pjotter, did you try yourself?
<pjotter> I'm trying... but so far it doesn't seem to work
<liquidsnake> but good question
<liquidsnake> yeah thats what i was afraid of
<knome> pjotter, have you tried with the newest version from the virtualbox site?
<pjotter> It does seem to install... but the screen does not automatically resize as it should in VirtualBox after Guest Additions.
<pjotter> knome I'm just using the one from software center at the moment
<pjotter> VB version 4.3.10
<knome> pjotter, you could try the guest additions from the virtualbox site, that has worked before in similar situations
<pjotter> I'll try that
<elfy> pjotter: 4.3.10 ? I have a different version in 15.04 here from the repo
<elfy> and it resizes
<pjotter> I'm running it in Xubuntu 14.04. It has 4.3.10
<elfy> why did you say 15.04 then?
<pjotter> ?
<elfy> [19:32] <pjotter> Did anybody succeed in installing the VirtualBox Guest Additions with 15.04?
<pjotter> Ok. I am running 14.04 and wanted to try out 15.04. So I'm doing that by running 15.04 in VirtualBox. So VirtualBox running on 14.04 with15.04
<elfy> :) I'd not have said anything about it then
<pjotter> The VirtualBox of my 14.04 is version 4.3.10
 * genii makes more coffee
<pjotter> It wouldn't make much sense if I wanted to try out 15.04 from an installed 15.04 version
<knome> pjotter, the guest additions are in a way more related to the host OS than the guest OS
<pjotter> I know. Do you know where I can get the latest Guest Additions. I'm looking at the VB site but can't seemt o find it
<elfy> pjotter: you might be better off - removing the repo version and installing the oracle one
<pjotter> I'll just try that
<pjotter> The new VB Guest additions come with the install, right?
<elfy> yea - install from running guest
<pjotter> Ok, so far so good. I got VB version 4.3.26 installed now. Now let's see what happens when I start 15.04 :S
<pjotter> Ok, new Guest Addtions installed... rebooting...
<pjotter> Hurray! :D
<pjotter> Ok, so... appearently the 15.04 Version needs the latest VB and guest additions to run properly.
<pjotter> Now let's see what's new in 15.04! Thanks people!
<pjotter> Too bad.. the panel-trash-icon bug is still present...
<lucas-arg> hey all, ive just installed xubuntu 15.04 and installed some kde apps, first they look good with gtk theme but for some reason they look like windows 95 no theme at all... and ive done nothing...
<lucas-arg> any one knows how to fix this?
<knome> install and run qt4-qconfig and select "system" as the style
<knome> though that should work automatically..
<lucas-arg> ok let me see
<lucas-arg> is it possible to happen if i update some packages?
<knome> if you installed 15.04 from a release ISO, then it should be correct already
<knome> (eg. not a beta1 ISO)
<lucas-arg> ive installed from official iso
<lucas-arg> there was default selected in qt4 config
<lucas-arg> it was sorry
<lucas-arg> that doesnt seem to be the problem
<lucas-arg> am i missing some packages?
<knome> lucas-arg, sorry, "GTK+" should be selected
<lucas-arg> let me see
<lucas-arg> gooooddd!!
<lucas-arg> that did the trick
<lucas-arg> love so much this OS
<knome> that's good to hear
<lucas-arg> does any one know where i can find help in rkwatd?
<bazhang> what is rkwatd
<lucas-arg> a statistic program
<knome> lucas-arg, ask the developers
<bazhang> from the repos?
<lucas-arg> yes
<lucas-arg> using R
<bazhang> !info rkwatd
<ubottu> Package rkwatd does not exist in utopic
<lucas-arg> rkward
<bazhang> !info rkward
<ubottu> rkward (source: rkward): KDE frontend to the R statistics language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (utopic), package size 1516 kB, installed size 4371 kB
<bazhang> the kde frontend
<bazhang> for xubuntu?
<bazhang> essentially you want help with R, is that not correct
<lucas-arg> yeah
<bazhang>  /j #r  <they have a channel lucas-arg
<fatexs> hm release upgrade seems to have screwed up my mountpoints....im on xubuntu 15.04 now, seems it says "read only file system" mount: http://pastebin.com/LDSYJgwq
<fatexs> anyone has an idea?
<knome> where does it say that?
<fatexs> instantly when i connect via ssh
<fatexs> when i look at the screen it does not boot right... i only get a tty session
<knome> do you have free space on the HDD?
<fatexs> ./dev/sda2        52G   11G   38G  23% /
<fatexs> full df -h http://paste.ubuntu.com/10881470/
<fatexs> hm kay
<fatexs> a simple mount -o rw,remount /dev/sda2 helped
<fatexs> X is showing my login screen now...
<fatexs> nice and shiny... but it donest accept my password
<fatexs> doesn't
<fatexs> it looks like it just restart X when I hit enter
<fatexs> I think all the "after reboot" stuff did not run yet
<fatexs> so my installation is screwed i guess
<fatexs> really quiet channel here btw ;)
<GridCube> people rarely have problems with xubuntu :3
<knome> maybe it means not a lot of people need support; furthermore, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<fatexs> well I never had a proble with release upgrade before either ;)
<fatexs> +m
<fatexs> fuck me I can't even sftp to it :X.... what the...
<knome> fatexs, please watch your language as this is a family-friendly channel
<fatexs> k
<MrPneguin> Does  anyone know what types of files and programs get saved when you upgrade xubuntu?
<MrPneguin> Get carried over
<knome> MrPneguin, all of your personal files in /home are kept intact as well as the configuration you have done
<knome> MrPneguin, that doesn't mean it isn't a good idea to take backups...
<MrPneguin> Is there  a chance files might not save properly?
<knome> there's always a possibility that something goes wrong, which is why you always should take backups
<fatexs> i would say there is a cahnce it will not boot prooerly...
<MrPneguin> If it doesn't boot properly what steps do you take?
<MrPneguin> Besides beckupsa
<MrPneguin> backups
<knome> MrPneguin, depends what the cause for it is
<MrPneguin> Does it also save third party programs?
<knome> everything you have installed from the repositories is kept installed - if you have PPA's, those are temporarily disabled so you'll need to re-enable them and make sure you update your applications after the upgrade; if you have installed something that isn't managed by the package management, that is kept as is, but it's also possible that it might not work with the upgraded system
<fatexs> quick question: how can I enable root accces via acp? :>
<fatexs> scp*
<knome> fatexs, you shouldn't.
<fatexs> well I need to get my stuff before I do a clean install...
<fatexs> because with my skillz I can't fix it apperantly
<MrPneguin> I am going to get a high powered pc soon. Does it run fine on high powered machines? Any limitations?
<fatexs> knome, how do you suggest I get my data back then?
<pjotter> There have been rare cases where problemes were caused beacuse of the pc being too fast. But in general it should run fine, even on high powered pc's.
<knome> MrPneguin, no limitations really.
<MrPneguin> I really dont know if xubuntu is the best for a 1500 dollar build high performing pc though.
<pjotter> For instance: I had to write a script once that waited for network connection to be established before continuing because my pc booted too fast. But I believe that problem got solved in the newer versions now.
<knome> MrPneguin, it'll leave more of your resources to use for the tasks you want to do, instead of the system requiring more resources
<pjotter> I haven't had any problems with that recently.
<fatexs> knome, how do you suggest I get my data back then?
<fatexs> if ssh/scp root is not possible?
<knome> fatexs, sorry, i have no strong suggestions.
<knome> i didn't say it isn't possible... i said you shouldn't
<fatexs> well I don't know any other way of getting data of that thing...
<knome> i don't understand why you need root access though
<fatexs> I can't read /etc/ on my usual account
<MrPneguin> yeah, I love the look of it but I dont really know if it's using the pc's full potential. Compared to Ubuntu, what do you think? pros and cons. I really appreciate your input :)
<fatexs> and if I want to set up everything up nicely etc would really help...
<knome> MrPneguin, you are asking on the xubuntu channel; people here are going to tell you they prefer xubuntu - what else do you expect?
<MrPneguin> lol, yeah
<knome> fatexs, if you can mount /etc somehow, you can copy it somehow
<fatexs> well it is mounted...
<knome> fatexs, regular users can read /etc
<MrPneguin> Is there any disadvantages running it on a high performance pc though?
<knome> MrPneguin, as i said, no
<fatexs> knome, I get a lot of errors tho... maybe from deeper file inside etc...
<knome> fatexs, you won't likely need everything from /etc when you do a clean install
<fatexs> wtf
<knome> please.
<fatexs> habbit sorry
<fatexs> but but but I need my samba conf my fstab for my raid 5 and some more stuff I forget...
<knome> fatexs, if you copy /etc, you'll be able to cherry-pick those
<fatexs> Im sorry that Im stupid but it took my hours to get it working
<knome> if single files give you errors, determine if they are something you need
<knome> it sounds weird that your system is in that state; maybe something you did got you in this situation to begin with
<fatexs> well my system was perfercly fine until ./do releasy upgrade
<fatexs> I guess that counts as " I did something" ;)
<fatexs> but it works 6 times ( the last 3 years)... I really thing the update is not working right with some installations
<fatexs> appreciate your help tho knome
<fatexs> with not working I mean 14.10->15.04
<fatexs> the rest was obviously working ;)
<knome> everything is possible
<knome> welcome to help us with upgrade testing with the next development cycle
<fatexs> I think next time I will stick with a backup first tho :D
<fatexs> I would love to contribute but with my linux skills I don't think this will help much
<fatexs> I got etc copied now...
<knome> you've done an upgrade before? you have all the skills required.
<knome> fatexs, http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/#testing if you got interested
<fatexs> I will think  about it when I get my pc back in order ;)
<knome> fatexs, and fwiw, you should never enable the root account on ubuntu
<fatexs> don't tell anybody but Im using my old win7 laptop currently
 * knome tells fatexs's mum
<fatexs> knome, well I know that... but it doesnt really matter it the installion is going to be redone anyway right?
<knome> in this case, not likely, but for the future.
<fatexs> well I worked 3 years without root...
<fatexs> It's not like that is the first think I do is enable root again...
<fatexs> where is that transmission config file? is it also under etc?
<knome> likely in your /home
<fatexs> ah
<fatexs>  mdadm --assemble md1  does nothing .... I will cry if my nice raid5 is broken :(
<fatexs> another question: can i display all installed packages? minus the default ones?
<knome> fatexs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<fatexs> perfect! thanks!
<fatexs> is /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf everything there is to a raid 5 or do I need somethign else?
<fatexs> I'm just a bit worried I can't assemble my raid again after reinstall...
<fatexs> okay
<fatexs> my raid is apperantly fine
<fatexs> seems i broke df and it doesn't show my /opt/ mounts
<fatexs> :)
<fatexs> im off then ... thanks again knome!
#xubuntu 2015-04-25
<nomic> anyone know why a virtualbox mount of nfs (from ubuntu) is "read only"
<nomic> was diff problem -fixed it
<nomic> incorrect mount point ty
<Zach__> Hello?
<MrPenguin_> hello
<Zach__> Is it possible to install Xubuntu from commandline?
<Zach__> Or would I need to do a clean install
<MrPenguin_> do you already have an xubuntu version?
<Zach__> Yeah
<Zach__> I'm running Xubuntu 14.0.2 at the moment
<MrPenguin_> you should be able to using a sudo command. I am not positive though
<Zach__> Alright, well, I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but that didn't work.. Any ideas per chance?
<MrPenguin_> No, sorry. I am fairly new to linux
<MrPenguin_> Don't know too much
<Zach__> Haha, I am also, was the reason I came here
<MrPenguin_> :)
<Zach__> Alright, guess it's off to the Ubuntu forums with me, thanks for the answer :)
<MrPenguin_> np, sorry i couldnt help
<pragomer> how can I change icon spacing in xfce -panel (xubuntu 14.04) (icons of self-made program starters...)
<knome> icon spacing?
<liquidsnake> you mean in the panel itself? Like putting the icons in a certain order?
<pragomer> icon spacing.. I made some program starters using drag and drop from menu..  e.g. firefox, terminal, .... I mean the spacing between the programm starters... (in my opinion there should be more space between them to look more nice..)
<liquidsnake> oic
<pragomer> I know  I can use seperators.. but I want to edit this via e.g. a config file to do it more "general"
<liquidsnake> ahh
<liquidsnake> yeah other than that idk either
<liquidsnake> have you checked the forums yet?
<pragomer> just used google.. though I ask it here.. perhaps someone just knows the file I have to edit
<elfy> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96117/increase-space-between-icons-in-xfce-notification-area
<pragomer> thanks elfy.. but I think this is about the "notifications area".. what I mean is the program starters
<elfy> yea - but I suspect the only way you'll do what you want is the same answer
<pragomer> mm. the answer there is that it would not be possible to do it via config files.. cant just believe it..
<knome> pragomer, feel free to submit code to xfce4-panel to make it possible
<elfy> well - if no-one is able to point you at it then find out and you can come and tell us :)
<pragomer> Im just a user, sorry :-(
<elfy> so are we all ;)
<pragomer> funny but true answer elfy ;)
<pragomer> another question: is it possible to use the super key to open whisker menu in xubuntu AND to use the super key for shortcuts (e.g. super+e) at SAME TIME ?
<elfy> pretty sure not - did that accidentally ...
<elfy> though you could use the right Super button
<pragomer> ok.. not a drama.. but I would be cool if it worked (like in every other desktop)... its not for me but for me girlfriend who should switch to linux and who is used to her few shortcuts...
<Jammerx2> When I connect my bluetooth headset it's never set as the default in PulseAudio, is there an easy way to make it default each time?
<ohadigger> hello there...
<Zdenek> XUBUNTU is bettter than windows! My printer works perfectly on XUBUNTU but on windows not. THANKS!!!
<TimeVirus> why is it Unetbootin cant see my flash drive nor does it automount
<TimeVirus> back
<Spass> hi all, i'm new here, almost done configuring my fresh xubuntu 14.04 installation
<Spass> can anyone know if it is possible to change xchat icon in tray?
<JeZxLee> anyone get VirtualBox in software center working on Xubuntu 15.04 64Bit?
<TimeVirus> fdisk -l lists none of my devices
<TimeVirus>  /o\
<TimeVirus> lsblk works
<TimeVirus> ...
<Spass> (nvmd, i finally was able to change it)
<Spass> any gamers here? http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ratbuntu
<MrPenguin_> what is the best way to back up your files when upgrading to the newest xubuntu?
<xangua> get a backup disk¿
<MrPenguin_> would a usb work well?
<liquidsnake_> yeah usb flash drive fine as long as it has enough space
<MrPenguin_> :) 32gb is more than enough
<liquidsnake_> oh  mos def
<elfy> JeZxLee: what is the issue you have with it?
<JeZxLee> elfy - Windows 8 install crashes under current VirtualBox for 15.04
<elfy> oh right - wouldn't have a clue about whether a win guest worked
<elfy> vbox works in 15.04 for me for what I need it for
<liquidsnake_> windblows 8 has bugs
<liquidsnake_> i do not feel that it is very stable
<liquidsnake_> it has numerous compatibility isuues
<liquidsnake_> try W7
<JeZxLee> I need Windows 8
<liquidsnake_> or W10
<liquidsnake_> oic
<liquidsnake_> well have you checked the forums for a workaround?
<liquidsnake_> there may already be a solution
<JeZxLee> no workaround yet - I'll keep using old Linux Mint 17.1 KDE 64Bit with VMWare Player 7.1.0
<liquidsnake_> ahh well that blows
<GeekDude> I must've really  messed something up, because I can't log in anymore
<GeekDude> I hit login and it takes me back to the login screen
<GeekDude> Note that I can login as guest
<liquidsnake_> strange
<liquidsnake_> oh ok was about to ask...
<liquidsnake_> but not as admin?
<GeekDude> Not as the only user account
<liquidsnake_> do you have it set with a password?
<GeekDude> I can log in over SSH and through a tty
<liquidsnake_> ahh
<GeekDude> The user on this machine is "media"
<GeekDude> -rw-------  1 media media   101 Apr 25 13:56 .Xauthority
<GeekDude> Here's the contents of .xsession-errors https://gist.github.com/dc07329cd3ffefd405fc
<elfy> and any that are apparently owned by root instead of media that shouldn't be?
<GeekDude> I was trying to get xvfb running the other day and managed to make .Xauthority be owned by root, but I've since chowned it back
<liquidsnake_> have you checked the forums for a workaround?
<GeekDude> They said to make sure that the permissions on .Xauthority and on /tmp were set correctly
<liquidsnake_> the only other thing i know of is to backup your data if possible and reinstall OS
<liquidsnake_> oic
<liquidsnake_> what did you mess with to cause this?
<GeekDude> drwxrwxrwt 4 root root 4096 Apr 25 13:58 /tmp
<liquidsnake_> do you recall
<liquidsnake_> you may have to do a reinstall as much as I'm sure you don't wanna do that unless you can find a practical workaround
<GeekDude> > history | grep sudo
<GeekDude> https://gist.github.com/5892f198d2d181b2c43c
<GeekDude> line 12 is where the juicy bits start
<GeekDude> It's a shame I didn't make separate home and root partitions
<GeekDude> When I try to log in Xorg.0.log says https://gist.github.com/ff9fc062d6c6a7dc95a7
<GeekDude> auth.log says https://gist.github.com/cd24487756b27759253e
<GeekDude> auth.log is particularly interesting
<elfy> bug 1309535 perhaps -certainly a few hits for similar errors in auth.log
<ubottu> bug 1309535 in pam (Ubuntu) "Running without pam-kwallet installed issues a warning in auth.log" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309535
<GeekDude> perhaps I might purge and reinstall the xubuntu-desktop package
<elfy> wouldn't be a bad idea - see what that brings
<krytarik> Nil. :)
<elfy> GeekDude: on the other hand - you're not running with a standard system - so who knows what's happened
<GeekDude> I don't suppose you'd like the output of dpkg -l
<krytarik> GeekDude: So, you only have an "~/.Xauthority", right? Try deleting it and letting it recreate on the next login.
<GeekDude> removing .Xauthority then restarting lightdm didn't have any effect
 * GeekDude reinstalls xorg 
<krytarik> GeekDude: So when did this start exactly?
<GeekDude> hard to say for sure
<GeekDude> earlier today?
<krytarik> lol
<krytarik> After you did what?
<GeekDude> The screen went black but I could still VNC in
<GeekDude> so I rebooted and now I can't log in
<krytarik> GeekDude: Try clearing any saved sessions from "~/.cache/sessions".
<xubuntu58w> ok
<xubuntu58w> inspiron 1764 wifi not functional after installing Xubuntu the latest
<xubuntu58w> any tips
<xubuntu58w> 10
<xubuntu58w> 9
<xubuntu58w> 8
<xubuntu58w> 7
<xubuntu58w> 6
<xubuntu58w> 5
<xubuntu58w> 4
<xubuntu58w> hello
<xubuntu58w> read the forums nut found no solution
<krytarik> !patience | xubuntu58w
<ubottu> xubuntu58w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu58w> any drivers to add to it
<krytarik> !details | xubuntu58w
<ubottu> xubuntu58w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu58w> I am able to go wired but wifi
<xubuntu58w> as long as I connect the internet cable I am able to c the internet
<xubuntu58w> but not wirelss wfifi
<xubuntu58w> WIFI
<koegs> which wifi card?
<xubuntu58w> what is the command to find that out
<xubuntu58w> I entered
<xubuntu58w> iwlist wlan0 s
<xubuntu58w> did not worked
<xubuntu58w> 14.04 LTS
<brainwash> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_1764
<brainwash> "Linux was reported to run well with the Laptop's hardware, but requires proprietary Broadcom drivers for the wireless network interface card..."
<brainwash> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu58w> sudo lshw
<xubuntu58w> but it does not c it
<xubuntu58w> so it appears i have to get the drivers
<xubuntu58w> as per your your feedback
<xubuntu58w> i will follow up the links u sent....u r the man!! thanks!
<brainwash> good luck
<xubuntu58w> timvisher
<xubuntu58w> a silly questions
<xubuntu58w> Go to: System->Administrator->Additional Drivers(Hardware drivers)  Then click to Broadcom STA wireless driver and enable it.  Restart
<xubuntu58w> i do not find the system to administrator tab
<brainwash> settings manager > software sources > additional drivers
<brainwash> I think that's how you do it in xubuntu
<xubuntu58w> how
<xubuntu345> hablan español???
<brainwash> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu345> gracias
<brainwash> xubuntu58w: what do you mean "how"? I told you what to click
<xubuntu65w> hello
<TimeVirus> howdy
<xubuntu65w> !es does not work
<ubottu> xubuntu65w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TimeVirus> bot abuse
<xubuntu65w> no big deal nobody knows everything
<TimeVirus> some dont know anything too
<xubuntu071> as I can make a local network with xubuntu
<xubuntu65w> my kernel driver is  b43-pci-bridge
<TimeVirus> you need a switch for that
<xubuntu65w> BCM4312
<TimeVirus> and a router to NAT out to the rest of the world
<xubuntu65w> <access denied>
<xubuntu65w> ok thanks
<TimeVirus> no wait!
<TimeVirus> ok thanks for what?
<TimeVirus> heh
<xubuntu071> it's just a local network of 10 computers for primary school without internet, it is for primary school children conoscan linux
<GeekDude> What's the best file system for cross platform compatibility?
<TimeVirus> fat32 but there is more to it than just that
<elfy> how cross-platformy?
<TimeVirus> lots more
<GeekDude> I want to put some movies on a hard drive so that they can be read from both linux and windows
<krytarik> GeekDude: NTFS, rather than FAT32.
<TimeVirus> ntfs works fine
<GeekDude> Though I don't really need to, I can just go with standard ext4 if it's significantly better
<elfy> then ntfs I would say
<xubuntu071> I will use xubuntu only in the 10 netbook, what I do is work or home network .
<TimeVirus> I'd say you need a switch to run best
<xubuntu071> I have a Cisco 24-port
<TimeVirus> nice
<xubuntu071> como puedo configurar las maquinas para que esten en la misma red
<xubuntu071> as I can configure the machines so they are on the same network
<TimeVirus> yes I too used the google for that one
<TimeVirus> aggregate and CPUs become the bottlenecks
<TimeVirus> well, almost
<a1fa> i just downloaded 15.04 from US TX AUSTIN mirror, and md5sum does not match
<a1fa> even the file size is wrong
<a1fa> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<a1fa> 53c869eba8686007239a650d903847fd  ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<liquidsnake_> so try a diff mirror perhaps or use a torrent instead?
<a1fa> dont know if anybody cares
<a1fa> i am using the official link now
<a1fa> this one was also linked on xubuntu.org
<a1fa> just giving you guys a heads up
<liquidsnake_> torrents always seem to work better imho
<liquidsnake_> ok
<a1fa> hm.. ok this may have been a ubuntu vs xubuntu thing ;)
<a1fa> i just noticed their xubuntu link fetches ubuntu instead
<a1fa> >.<
<liquidsnake_> ahh
<GeekDude> I'm backing up my ~ directory onto an external drive, and I'm gonna wipe and reinstall the main drive
<liquidsnake_> oh you finally decided to do that huh
<liquidsnake_> thats what I would do too
<liquidsnake_> sux but it works
<GeekDude> I'm still not sure how I want my drives set up though. I have an 80G drive and a 250G drive. I think I might make the 80G one the boot drive and the 250G one the data drive
<liquidsnake_> yep thats what I would recommend
<elfy> 0_0
<liquidsnake_> makes sense
<elfy> GeekDude: partition how you like - but in the last 8 years never touched more than 12Gb personally
<liquidsnake_> i'm still trying to decide whether i like xubuntu better or puppy linux for the kids computer
<elfy> the only time I have seen someone run out of room - they marked the repo for installation
 * GeekDude chuckles 
<GeekDude> > sudo apt-get install *
<liquidsnake_> xubuntu seems more user friendly esp for kids. puppy is a little more technical than i thought
<elfy> if you are installing 15.04 - then you need to install in 9 months all of 80Gb
<elfy> because in 10 months it's out of support
<liquidsnake_> thats why i always get the lts versions
<GeekDude> 14.04LTS
<elfy> you might benefit from thinking about symlinks and external data sources and just having a small /
<elfy> right so - maybe split /home and / and further split some of /home out to other partitions
<elfy> anyway - the main thing is think a bit more long term
<GeekDude> Is copying files between different partitions any faster than copying files between different drives?
<elfy> not that I noticed before I had usb3 and ssd's kicking about
<talladamb> hi all, having a problwm with Xubuntu 14.04 on a Thinkpad T400. I have multiple workspaces, which I switch between with a workspace switcher applet in the panel. When I have chromium-browser open on one, switch to another, and switch back to browser, I get this display issue:
<talladamb> http://imgur.com/uoC8D0n
<talladamb> not really sure where to begin. Might be an issue with chromium-browser. Everything is up to date, from repos only nothing built from source or manually installed.
<talladamb> it is always the top third or so of the window, regardless of where the window is placed on the screen
<talladamb> seen here: http://imgur.com/6m0ao1f
<krytarik> talladamb: LP bug 1309801.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309801 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[xubuntu] chromium redraw issue after switching workspaces" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309801
<talladamb> oh wow my google skills really fail :(
<talladamb> thank you ubottu
<talladamb> also just wanna say I really love this OS, by far the easiest to use and friendliest community I've come across yet. Thanks again!
<talladamb> s/OS/distro
<krytarik> talladamb: Thanks for the kind words. :)
<krytarik> Also, ubottu is a bot.
<talladamb> yes I see that now, thank you instead krytarik :)
<krytarik> Heh.
<talladamb> I was able to use a workaround from the bugtracker somments to fix my issue for now
<krytarik> Which one exactly?
<mignw> hi guys
<mignw> how do we update bash?
<depth> hola, alguien que hable español?
<Unit193> !es | depth
<ubottu> depth: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mignw> no hablo ingles
<depth> thanks. i don't speak english very well
<depth> need help with xubuntu 15.04. not working onboard the start of session
<depth> someone goes something like?
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> are there any release images of the new 15.04 desktop?
<depth> yes
<carrera> I couldn't find them on the site  yesterday
<carrera> I'll check again
<mignw> how do you update bash?
<depth> need help with xubuntu 15.04. not working onboard the start of session
#xubuntu 2015-04-26
<len__> Does anyone know why some apps show up as running apps in the session manager, and some don't?
<len__> If they don't show up in that list they can't be saved with the session.
<len__> unless hardcoded in a autostartup section instead.
<len__> I want sublime text sessions to be saved, but they are invisible to the session manager for some reason.
<len__> Chrome/Chromium don't show up either, but Firefox shows up fine.
<len__> I don't get what is going on.
<len__> Everything shows up fine in xfce's task manager though--it is only the session manager that has selective vision.
<holstein> Guest69247: where did you get sublime text? AFAIK, its not in the repos
<holstein> maybe the creators can tell you how to include it
<holstein> you could be talking about non repo packages
<Guest69247> Directly from Sublime Text.  It's not really a ST issue though.
<Guest69247> Seems as if it is another case of Gnome devs pissing on standards and interoperability and stripping out XSMP support in place of their own way.
<Guest69247> All KDE apps are detected.
<holstein> !language | Guest69247
<ubottu> Guest69247: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest69247> Sublime text is some kind of mystery hybred using gtk and custom build libs.
<holstein> Guest69247: its not in the repos, AFAIK
<Guest69247> No.  It is self contained.  Runs on all distros.
<Guest69247> Blazing fast too.
<holstein> Guest69247: sure.. so, its a stand alone binary, that the system isnt aware of.. theres your answer
<holstein> you didnt install it, for the system to be aware of it.. that can be related to what you are asking about
<Guest69247> No.  I'm not just talking about sublime.
<holstein> Guest69247: sure.. me to
<Guest69247> Gnome has recently been stripping xsmp (x session management protocol).
<Guest69247> All apps that don't show up are gtk-based
<holstein> Guest69247: and, also, the ones you mention are not in the repo
<holstein> Guest69247: but, if you feel you have a bug with gnome, i say, report it
<Guest69247> It is not a bug.  It is intentional.
<Guest69247> They don't care about anyone not running gnome.
<Guest69247> rolling their own
<Guest69247> instead of following standards
<holstein> Guest69247: cool.. sounds like you know what the issue is, then.. let a volunteer know if you have a support question.. we can use #xubuntu-offtopic for chatting about gnome
<Guest69247> Well, I didn't know when I first posted, but researched duing the interim to find out code was intentionally removed.
<Hudsonkem_> hello?
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: yes..
<holstein> to recap, you are missing the cursor.. its invisible
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10893230/
<Hudsonkem_> yes..
<holstein> you are up to date with upgrades, and using *some* unknown version of xubuntu.. would you like to state that for the volunteers?
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: what i want you to do is, note this.. http://itsfoss.com/invisible-mouse-cursor-ubuntu-1310/ and try it next time it happens, please
<holstein> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: try that in tty, next time it happens..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> or, in the GUI terminal, if you can get to it without the cursor
<Hudsonkem_> ok
<Hudsonkem_> so I know the basics of linux system. And you will reproduce the inssue now and try it
<Hudsonkem_> I will*
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: how?
<Hudsonkem_> restart
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: in what way to you make it happen? you stated it just happens, randomly? what do you do to make it happen?
<Hudsonkem_> yes
<Hudsonkem_> just reboot or turn off the computer, when I turn on it have this inssue
<holstein> regardless of our misunderstanding each other.. do you understand the suggestion?
<Hudsonkem_> but I noticed when load screen work with correct resolution the cursor works and when not it not
<holstein> i also was thinking GPU driver related
<holstein> with a dual GPU. nvidia ion, for example
<Hudsonkem_> so. I am not installed drivers because I am using xubuntu 15.04 but it not happining on 14.10 without drivers
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: you have not installed what drivers? the nvidia ones?
<Hudsonkem_> intel "01.org"
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: so the above fix doesnt address it?
<Hudsonkem_> the driver not realised to my xubuntu version
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: what driver?
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: have you tried the fix? if its a driver issue, as i already suggested, the fix wont address that
<holstein> i asked what drivers you have for the GPU before
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: can i please help you find a native language channel?
<Hudsonkem_> yes
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: well, do share what language you speak, and id be glad to assist with that
<Hudsonkem_> intel hda driver
<Hudsonkem_> português PT
<Hudsonkem_> português BR
<holstein> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Hudsonkem_> it support xubuntu too?
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: its likely slow/dead, and you'll nead to email someone...
<Hudsonkem_> but different Desktop "xfce"
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: otherwise, try the fix i suggested, and let me know
<holstein> Hudsonkem_: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<rayduf> completely disable sleep/suspend mode...how?
<mantys89> hello, is there any way change orage calendar theme to match numix color scheme???
<eikon81g> Hey all.. Just stopping in for a quick question..
<eikon81g> I was thinking about doing the upgrade to 15.04 should I just take the extra time and do a fresh install?
<eikon81g> anyone experienced crazyness outside of the notes "bug"
<mantys89> fresh install is better, but before that you can do system backup with clonezilla...
<eikon81g> gotcha. I was thinking the same thing.. I've tweaked this install so much Idk if I will get it back how I like it so I'm squeemish..
<eikon81g> lol
<mantys89> xubuntu 15.04 have some bugs with lightdm-gtk-greeter, but nothing serious...
<eikon81g> ok well that's good I have been using the terminal pm commands to suspend and reboot etc.
<eikon81g> I don't mess with lightdm much just initial login
<mantys89> lightdm-gtk-greeter have some problems with theming, with numix and other themes, top panel looks weird...
<eikon81g> Ahh
<eikon81g> well ty for the heads up..
<xubuntu29w> hi there, trying to upgrade from xubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 using the software updater. When I click on the Upgrade ... button the software updater just quits
<cfhowlett> xubuntu29w, try from terminal and observe error messages.  sudo do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu29w> when I start the software updater on the command line, I get: Error executing command as another user: Not authorized
<cfhowlett> xubuntu29w, self-explanatory ... use your system admin account
<xubuntu29w> hmm, that's weird. The sw updater comes up every day and asks me If I want to install updates. If I select yes, it asks me for my password and goes ahead and installs the updates. Why does the upgrade process behave differently?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu29w, permissions ...
<xubuntu29w> doing the upgrade no using  sudo do-release-upgrade, but wondering why sw updater couldn't it just issue the same command?
<xubuntu29w> thanx for your help, btw :-)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu29w, I'd *guess* your current user is not authorized to perform an OS install.  upgrading currently install software should require fewer privileges?
<xubuntu29w> I haven't done anything special with my user. I was created during the install of xubuntu. And the same user was able to sudo do-release-upgrade on the command line, so why shouldn't he be able to do it in the UI? And even if the user didn't have the required premission, the UI should info the user about this, and not offer an upgrade button, which silently fails.
<xubuntu29w> did you upgrade already?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu29w, no.  I only run LTS so I'm good until next year.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu29w, as for the  error, yeah, that sounds like a bug.
<xubuntu29w> :-) ok. I was just wondering how the upgrade button behaves for other users. I'd consider the current behaviour a bug.
<cfhowlett> agreed
<xubuntu29w> glad, we agree :-) downloading of new version is comple. It's happily upgrading the packages now. hope it still works after reboot
<deltaray> After upgrading to 15.04, I'm having a strange problem with screenlocks.
<deltaray> When I lock the screen, it does lock the screen, but it just shows a blank off-white screen.
<deltaray> To get back in, I have to click the mouse and then I see the password dialogue.
<deltaray> Anyone else having this issue?
<deltaray> Don't see any mention of it in the last month on a web search.
<brainwash> deltaray: multi monitor setup?
<brainwash> bug 1426664
<ubottu> bug 1426664 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "After booting to lightdm-gtk-greeter, get a white screen until I click a mouse button" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426664
<pjotter> Hello everyone. I am experiencing a weird problem in Xubuntu 12.04 that I can't find any solution for.
<pjotter> It concerns the placing and size of some of the popup menu's of the panel
<pjotter> There are some applications that sometimes generate popups that seem to be mislplaced or wrongly sized.
<pjotter> This happens a lot when the content of the popup is actively changed.
<pjotter> For instance the network icon.. If I disable the network, some of the options in the popup will vanish, causing the popup to be smaller. If I then click on the network icon, the popup is displayed hovering above the panel
<pjotter> However, clicking the icon again will show a correct popup
<pjotter> Does anybody know any sollution to this? Is it a bug in xfce4?
<brainwash> is your panel placed on the bottom?
<pjotter> Yes it is
<brainwash> then it is a known bug
<brainwash> but there is no solution
<pjotter> Ok. Do you know by what keywords I can find this bug? I have been searching but haven't found any reference to this.
<brainwash> bug 965953
<ubottu> bug 965953 in GTK+ "Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965953
<pjotter> brainwash: Will puuting the panel on top solve the issue?
<brainwash> worth a try
<pjotter> I just did... it appears to be working
<brainwash> you could remove the indicator plugin from your panel config
<brainwash> that way, the network applet will use the classic tray icon
<pjotter> Well, I'd rather not... need those on a regular basis, so
<brainwash> yeah, it would also remove the sound indicator (well, any of the unity indicators)
<pjotter> O wait... you mean to say that the problem is caused by the indicator plugin?
<brainwash> not directly, but the indicators themself seem to be the cause
<brainwash> the indicator plugin is used to display these indicators
<pjotter> Yes, the xfce4-indicator-plugin
<brainwash> you can temporary remove it from your panel config
<pjotter> What if I remove this thing from the panel? Will I still be able to see some of the icons that normally reside in there?
<brainwash> test it
<brainwash> it can be easily readded
<pjotter> I'll do that... just a moment
<brainwash> you may need to restart the panel with xfce4-panel -r
<Guest96557> i bet this has been asked a couple of times, when is it possible to do an upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 with the integrated updater, since even update-manager -d does nothing
<cq-aux> hi I've deleted something important > I can't control my laptop screen shutting actions
<cq-aux> all I can remember removing was lightdm
<cq-aux> now I'd like to shut the lid and have it keep running
<cq-aux> but I've stuffed that up somehow
<pleia2> Guest96557: you don't want to do it with -d, since 15.04 has been released and development on the next version hasn't begun, the update-manager should pick up the upgrade on its own (it does for me on all my systems)
<Guest96557> pleia2, i tried that without the "-d" as well
<pleia2> Guest96557: strange, might need to manually `apt-get update` on the command line if you've disabled that
<Guest96557> i will try that
<Guest96557> brb
<Guest96557> ty
<TimeVirus> I'm beginning to believe my wifi driver is crap (over time seems to be getting worse) If I sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer will it over-write what is there currently?
<Unit193> I don't remember how the postinst script runs, but you should still have the tarball and fw-cutter, so why not just re-extract?
<holstein> TimeVirus: you can remove what you installed before, to make sure.. you can also usually "get away" with adding those in a live iso, and testing.. personally, i'll just pull them out, and swap the hardware, since, i find the cost so low to replace, and give me a much easier time in the OS i choose to use
<holstein> though, i agree with Unit193 ^
<holstein> personally, i'll try all options i can.. even the windows driver in ndiswrapper.. i'll test a bit, and then, replace the hardware if i cant find something acceptably stable
<TimeVirus> I sure hope I dont run into this crud with intel 6205 wifi
<holstein> when you have the opportunity, buy with linux support in mind
<TimeVirus> intel is not ?
<holstein> TimeVirus: anything can be.. intel just makes hardware.. if someone, such as intel, specifically provides linux support, thats great
<TimeVirus> intel make drivers as well as hw, no?
<holstein> TimeVirus: ask them.. they (intel) typically support linux.. but, if they dont, they dont.. and, with some hardware they dont
<TimeVirus> dont the maunafcturers of some given hardware make the drivers?
<holstein> the issue is, just buying some hardware, of any manufacturer, and expecting linux to "just work"
<TimeVirus> so I need to learn how to write my own driver. But that is not legal most of the time, right?
<holstein> i find it helpful to, before purchase, do some research, and see where the linux support is, if at all. and try to make sure i can return the hardware if it doenst work for my needs
<holstein> TimeVirus: legal? to write software?
<TimeVirus> drivers
<TimeVirus> firmware
<holstein> TimeVirus: it would likely be illegal to see a driver like that, in some way
<holstein> but, you wont make a "better" driver than what is already out there
<holstein> the issue is, maybe, as in your case, thats the "best" driver option there is
<holstein> linux isnt doing anything to prevent broadcom from making a driver.. but, if they dont, and they also dont provide information that allows a community member, or another company to, then, the support can be with compromise, or non-existent
<TimeVirus> so were is the DB that would tell me if some given hw has linux driver?
<holstein> TimeVirus: ideally, each manufacturer would provide that
<holstein> TimeVirus: and, they actually do.. its just empty for most, since, they dont provide *any* linux support
<holstein> TimeVirus: all im saying is, it can be beneficial to ask the question *before* getting hardware.. and expect linux support from the manufacturer
<TimeVirus> ask who?
<holstein> TimeVirus: the creator of the hardware
<holstein> TimeVirus: linux is completely open. .anyone can choose to support it.. if they dont, then, it can be problematic for the end user trying to use it
<holstein> all im suggesting is, take the responsiblilty on. try and not approach it like "well, im going to buy something that specifically states support for windows and OSX on the box, and i certainly hope linux supports it".. take a step back at that point, and check for a linux supported device
<bazhang> device id ubuntu <--- thats the search term I use
<bazhang> if the only listing are in hindi on a google search, then dont buy it
<holstein> yup. or "linux".. or "debian".. all of that can be relevant.. but, its handy to do that before purchase, or make sure you can return the device
<holstein> since, you are not promised linux support..
<holstein> the chipsets can change, as well.. all the manufacturer has to do is provide the drivers they promise.. and if the chipset changes, you *could* read, certain device works in ubuntu.. but, the *same* device doenst for you and others
<holstein> being specific with the device ID helps with that ^
<bazhang> even companies that DO write device drivers, like certain NIC devices, dont always do a good job of it
<holstein> yup.. :/
<holstein> i find, its "better" with ones that just provide information
<bazhang> ralink comes to mind
<bazhang> research first always
<holstein> sometimes, you get handed hardware.. and thats fine. but, you cant expect magic from linux.. linux is not able to facilitate its support onto all devices
<holstein> those companies pay folks to make and test drivers and software for the operating systems they promise support for.. we take that responsibility on ourselves when we run another OS on the hardware and support it ourselves
<oddi> hi, is there a non pae iso of xubuntu available for download?
<Unit193> There are only PAE and 64bit images.
<oddi> guess i'm stuck with 12.04 then :/
<oddi> thanks anyways
<Unit193> oddi: What processor/
<oddi> 2 sec, let me check
<oddi> pentium m
<Unit193> There's a chance you can use forcepae=1
<oddi> i'll give it a try, thanks :)
<Unit193> Good luck.
<oddi> it worked, thanks alot
<Unit193> Great.
<xubuntu93w> Hi all! I need some help after upgrading to Vivid Vervet. Switching to Console mode (CTRL-ALT-F1, CTRL-ALT-F2...) is no longer working, as screns stay completely black. Any ideas please?
<sky1215> hello  everyone i'm new to xubuntu
<sky1215> so far i like it
<knome> glad to hear
<sky1215> i like it better than regular ubuntu. It seems lighter and faster
<sky1215> so is this the official support channel?
<sky1215> for tech support or is this general chat channel?
<knome> as the topic says, this is the support channel
<knome> general chatter at #xubuntu-offtopic
<sky1215> oh sorry didn't see that
<sky1215> ok
<sky1215> thnx
<sky1215> how can i register my nick?
<knome> !register | sky1215
<ubottu> sky1215: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sky1215> ok thanks so much
<yousir> How do i change the "Whisker Menu" style, to the more minimal one, without the search bar?
<Unit193> Remove whisker from the panel, add "Applications menu"
<yousir> Unit193:Thanks dude! :)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<pjotter> could someone explain: What is the difference between the panel notification area and the xfce4-indicator-plugin? Why do some icons appear in the notification area and others as an icon in the indicator area?
<Unit193> Because some are indicators, some are tray icons.
<deltaray> brainwash: By the way, it was the bug with the multi monitor setup. Sorry, got called away from the discussion.
<pjotter> Ok, so what exactly is an 'indicator'?
<pjotter> I use, for instance, the app. 'radiotray'. If I run it, it appears as an icon in the indicator area?
<pjotter> But if I run the taskmanager, it appears in the notification area.
<knome> pjotter, some applications provide indicators, others tray icons
<knome> pjotter, they look and feel more or less the same for the end user
<pjotter> knome. Yes, indeed. Hence, my question. Thanks for the answer.
#xubuntu 2016-04-25
<siac> Hi, when i unlock screensaver the mouse pointer disappear
<ubuntunewb1> [18:46] <ubuntunewb1> Hi, I am running Ubuntu (Xubuntu 14.04) I don't have any drivers installed for the video card, as there is none in the list in "additional drivers", [18:47] <ubuntunewb1> however, every time I change inputs on my TV, my resolution changes to the max (3800x2320) ?? [18:47] <ubuntunewb1> something like that, I would like it to stay at 1680x1050 permantently
<cr4x> someone had a solution for the mouse pointer invisible after unlock on 16.04?
<siac> cr4x: I have the same problem, Xubuntu 16.04 fresh install
<krytarik> cr4x, siac: Read the release notes and the relevant bug report at that?
<siac> krytarik: Thank you, problem solved!!!
<jimmy_> Good day people! Dear Xubuntu Team. I can not install xubuntu 14.04 from minimal cd. Installation fails when the installer tryes to download libcryptsetup4-udeb
<jimmy_> I need help
<jimmy_> It seems, that all mirrors are broken
<battleaxe> Hmm, there's no xubuntu alternate installer image, is there?
<jimmy_> There is
<jimmy_> unfortunately i have problems installing from minimal cd
<jimmy_> "I can not install xubuntu 14.04 from minimal cd. Installation fails when the installer tryes to download libcryptsetup4-udeb"
<jimmy_> arch i386, x86
<jimmy_> The checksums match! So the downloaded data is good
<flocculant> jimmy_: seems you're not alone
<flocculant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anna/+bug/1549644/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546459 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1549644 segfault at b774bd9d ip b7352a0d sp bfda8f30 error 7 in libresolv-2.19.so[b7349000+13000]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flocculant> might help you
<flocculant> battleaxe: no - there's no alternate for nearly everyone
<flocculant> depends why you need it
<battleaxe> flocculant: ah, thanks for the info.  I only ask because i found using an alternate installer to be an easy way for me to create/install onto an mdadm raid1 partition
<flocculant> battleaxe: ok - well I *think* that people have been using the server installer for that - but note *think*
<battleaxe> flocculant: cool.  i am not very good with computer, you see, so haven't yet been successful in converting a single-disk install into a raid-1 setup yet.
<flocculant> well - no good asking me for sure :)
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<battleaxe> thanks, i'll try using the server installer, see how that goes
<flocculant> is all I can give you :)
<flocculant> battleaxe: if you install with that you will want to install a desktop too
<battleaxe> cool, thanks.  that
<battleaxe> s just the kind of thing im likely to forget ;p
<battleaxe> exit
<battleaxe> argh :P
<anonymouse1935> I just upgraded to 16.04. Is it normal that gtk3 apps like parole and mousepad have way too big menubars now ?
<anonymouse1935> (I use numix)
<two_jays> i dont use 16.04 but could that be new CSD bars? the apps look more like in Gnome3 with that
<two_jays> http://www.xfce.org/about/tour?lang=en
<xubuntu61w> anyone else ran into boot problems after upgrading from 15.10 in a VirtualBox VM?
<xubuntu61w> doesn't seem like grub is loading for me even
<Pici> 25
<M_Kay> i have got an old notebook dell inspiron 6400 on which i want to install current xubuntu lts, but the network card is not working
<M_Kay> when connect the network cable there is no network recognised
<M_Kay> any suggestions?
<xubuntu61w> M_Kay: have you tried configuring the network settings manually?
<M_Kay> yes
<xubuntu61w> M_Kay: or rebooted the laptop with the network cable attached?
<M_Kay> yes
<xubuntu61w> connected
<xubuntu61w> :P
<xubuntu61w> ok
<M_Kay> but i am not sure
<xubuntu61w> M_Kay: what about booting it up using a LiveCD?
<xubuntu61w> do you get network then?
<M_Kay> ip adress subnetmask and dns server should be enough for setting up the connection,am i correct?
<M_Kay> also no network on the live cd
<M_Kay> i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/629981/ethernet-network-card-bcm4401-b0-no-longer-recognised#
<Noneatme> how can I create a launcher which executes a command in a terminal with a fixed width and height?
<M_Kay> but i dont have that file on my computer
<M_Kay> so i am not sure if that's the exact same problem that i have
<xubuntu61w> ok... I managed to solve my problem! first I had to reinstall grub (not sure if this actually had to be done though), so I got the grub boot menu, from which I could boot into rescue mode and then install the virtualbox-guest-dkms package and voilà!
<tme5> Noneatme, you'll have to create a launcher to xfce4-terminal
<tme5> with the correct flags
<Noneatme> thanks
<Noneatme> --boundaries?
<tme5> i think --geometry
<tme5> you'll have to look up how to specify X geometries, can't recall
<Noneatme> ah got it xfce4-terminal --geometry 120x30 -e cmus
<Noneatme> thanks!
<tme5> np :)
<Noneatme> http://i.imgur.com/IUxuoSW.png
<Noneatme> is there a way to fix these clippings in gnome applications?
<Noneatme> occurs since 16.04
<tme5> do you have a GPU?
<Noneatme> yes 2 of it
<Noneatme> xd
<Noneatme> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]
<Noneatme> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7970 Series]
<Noneatme> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]
<Noneatme> weird that screenfetch says GPU: Gallium 0.4 on AMD TAHITI (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.8.0)
<Noneatme> ?
<tme5> using free drivers?
<Noneatme> yes
<tme5> not sure, sorry
<_maddy> hi, just installed xubuntu 16.04
<jannemann> Same here. I think it rocks
<_maddy> I can't find a graphical program for installing packages, wasn't there "add/remove software" before?
<xubuntu61w> Hi should i upgrade from 15.10 to latest release
<xubuntu61w> Is it safe to do so
<jannemann> backup your data
<sorinello> Hello. is anyone using DockBarX around here ?
<bazhang> !info dockbarx
<ubottu> Package dockbarx does not exist in xenial
<bazhang> from where
<sorinello> bazhang, https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<bazhang> sorinello, PPA contact the PPA maintainer
<bazhang> thats fully unsupported
<sorinello> it seems to be broken after migrating to 16.04 ..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/dockbar/+bug/1542637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542637 in DockbarX "dockbarx stops working with xfce4.12 of xubuntu 16.04 develpment branch)" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> tell the maintainer
<sorinello> too bad, I guess I'll have to find an alternative
<pmatulis> installed 16.04 today. the lock screen shows a non-existent 'ubuntu' user in the dialog, awaiting a password. known issue?
<knome> pmatulis, nope, haven't heard of that one
<cmb__> Just upgrading machines from 14.04 and 15.04 to 16.04. Has anyone come across any changes in the ssh package since 15.04? I am wanting to set up passwordless remote login and copy between my machines on my local network. My usual steps (ssh-keygen -t dsa (with no passphrase), then copying the newly generated id_dsa.pub file to the other machine and including in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2) doesn't seem to work - still getting as
<cmb__> ked for a password... Going back to triple check, but anyone seen/know of issues?
<bluebaron> wow I was literally about to ask about that
<cmb__> bluebaron, you seeing the same issue as me with ssh then?
<bluebaron> Well, I guess my problem differs a bit
<bluebaron> cmb__: I have a passphrase-protected id_rsa file on one machine that I guess is added to the agent on login
<bluebaron> cmb__: But I'm not sure how to get it auto-added when I log in on another machine
<bluebaron> cmb__: If you're manually copying your id_dsa.pub to the other machine though, I'd suggest trying to just use ssh-copy-id
<cmb__> Yeah, just been googling and seen reference to ssh-copy-id. Will give that a go, ta.
<knome> to answer you both; no, nothing should have been changed in a way you couldn't do what you did before, and the process should be pretty much the same
<cmb__> Hmmm
<bluebaron> knome: it's not that it no longer auto logins on my laptop, I'm just not sure how to get the same effect on another machine
<bluebaron> knome: I could add ssh-add to my .bashrc or some other relevant startup script but it's still passphrase-protected so I'd be prompted, which is not what happens on the original machine
<bluebaron> after some more researching it appears there is no perfect way to do this that doesn't compromise security at least somewhat, but 'keychain' is probably the best option
<Megabyte> Hello
<Megabyte> Can you help me set up my internet connection?
<Megabyte> I tried to configure it manually, but it broke
<ignacio_> Hello, can anyone help me?
<ignacio_> I'm trying to boot xubuntu in live
<ignacio_> and I get: end kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<JeZxLee> Hi, I installed Xubuntu 16.04 L.T.S. 64Bit on an old desktop - seems like a nice O.S., thanks!
<craigbass76> If I create a new account, I can get on wifi fine.  What's the app called that comes on a default xubuntu top panel? Trying to add it back and can't find it.  It's not Network, or Network Connections
<krytarik> craigbass76: "Indicator Plugin"
<craigbass76> Thankee Sai!
<craigbass76> krytarik: ^^
#xubuntu 2016-04-26
<mda123> Hi all, just wondering if anyone else has noticed Linux Mint graphics present in Xubuntu. It's relatively disconcerting.
<mda123> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1461628880548.png (I uploaded it to /g/ - might be frowned upon here, sorry if so)
<knome> mda123, which icon theme are you using?
<mda123> A blue variant of Numix. Is that what could be causing this?
<mda123> I didn't realise the icon theme could change such graphics, my bad.
<knome> indeed.
<pmatulis> is there a way to configure app autostarting other than using the GUI applets? like a simple text file?
<pmatulis> ah, stuff under ~/.config/autostart
<xubuntu15i> hi
<xubuntu15i> todo bien
<xubuntu15i> estamos ready?
<xubuntu15i> todo tiene su lugar
<xubuntu15i> Cristo te ama
<zek> does anybody know how 16 perform compared to 15 with amd graphic card?
<xubuntu95w> hey! running xubuntu 14.04 . Desktop is not ;oading. Please help
<xubuntu95w> *desktop not loading
<valsum> hey
<Guest34819> anyone around? I'm on16.04 and I've a few notes... Don't know where to send them
<Guest34819> hey
<Guest34819> hello?
<jarnos> I have a couple of Wilys I would like to upgrade. Is is possible use an ISO file for upgrading? (no clean install)
<akxwi-dave> yes it is..
<Teaboy> anyone noticed their terminal font looking weird after upgrading to 16.04?
<ewet> does the xubuntu sound backend now mandate muroar? i got it installed (I got a very old, continuously upgraded, install) and sound only works with it disabled.
<jarnos> In 16.04 is it possible to use different custom DPI settings (in Appearance settings) for different monitors in multi monitor setup?
<Teaboy> argh now I've got the mouse cursor disappearing bug
<jarnos> Teaboy, you mean after unlocking when using light-locker?
<Teaboy> yeah
<Teaboy> I had this problem on my laptop a few years ago, but never had it on my desktop until I upgraded to 16.04
<akxwi-dave> are you using intel gpu's there is a problem eith it and intel gprahics
<cfhowlett> vague complaint = vague suggestions.
<Teaboy> akxwi-dave: yep, exactly
<Teaboy> seems to be many issues with skylake
<hoodedice> so the new gnome installer is not installing any of the .debs I'm downloading. I'm running xubuntu in a VM with windows as host, if that matters
<krytarik> hoodedice: LP bug 1573206.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573206 in Ubuntu GNOME "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573206
<hoodedice> thanks krytarik
<xubuntu94w> Hello all! Trying to install 16.04. USB-drive in and booted. Black screen with mouse cursor. And in the upper corner a text "A start job is running for ubuntu installer".
<xubuntu94w> Any ideas? :)
<pmatulis> xubuntu94w: i got the same. i went for the 'try without installing' option and then hit the 'install' icon you get on the Desktop
<xubuntu94w> I didnt got that "try without installing option" at all :/
<xubuntu94w> *get
<jarnos> Teaboy, maybe you want to try different locker then.
<jarnos> Teaboy, kill light-locker, disable automatic startup of Screen locker in "Session and Startup" dialog, install e.g. i3lock, use xfce4-settings-editor to edit key /general/LockCommand of xfce4-session to have string "i3lock". Does it work for you?
<_maddy> hi!
<xubuntu94w> Resolved the "A start job is running for ubuntu installer" situation by formatting first the hard drive and then trying to install Xubuntu.
<xubuntu94w> There was Windows installed before formatting
<pmatulis> i had ubuntu installed before installing :)
<xubuntu68w> Hi! I am on Xubuntu 15.10, I want to make the update to Xenial Xerus 16.04 but the upgrade manager talk me about Kubuntu, is it just a typographic problem ? https://i.imgsafe.org/229e07f.png
<xubuntu68w> Hi! I am on Xubuntu 15.10, I want to make the update to Xenial Xerus 16.04 but the upgrade manager talk me about Kubuntu, is it just a typographic problem ? https://i.imgsafe.org/229e07f.png
<xubuntu49w> Is anyone working on an arm version of Xubuntu? Thanks
<bekks> xubuntu49w: I bet someone in #ubuntu-arm does.
<nairwolf> What do you use as default font on Xubuntu ?
<mrkramps> nairwolf, depends on your version
<nairwolf> I'm using 16.04
<nairwolf> I would like to know what people prefers
<mrkramps> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noto_fonts
<nairwolf> I know it's something subjective but I would like some good advices
<nairwolf> thanks ;)
<nairwolf> mrkramps: Are you using noto serif or noto sans ?
<mrkramps> nairwolf, i am not using 16.04 yet, but default should be noto sans
<nairwolf> oh, yes, I konw that the default is noto sans, but I'm looking to know what people prefers and what they use
<mrkramps> ah ok … well, personally i just use the default font from the xubuntu default settings
<mrkramps> which had been droid sans until it was replaced by noto now
<nairwolf> oh, ok ;)
<nairwolf> Which version do you use ?
<mrkramps> whereas noto is based on droid fonts
<mrkramps> 14.04
<nairwolf> ok, I've changed recently, and I'm trying to configure my system
<mrkramps> before droid sans i was using dejavu sans iirc
<mrkramps> nairwolf, you could also have a look at roboto fonts … all three are or had been default fonts for android
<nairwolf> ok, thanks
<nairwolf> I'm finding the render weird, so that's why I'm trying to configure my system...
<nairwolf> I don't know why but the graphical appareance was better on 14.04
<mrkramps> nairwolf, maybe test different hinting options
<nairwolf> oh, yes, I hadn't the default pixelissation order (I'm not sure for the perfect term in english)
<mrkramps> ah, sub-pixel order
<nairwolf> that's right !
<mrkramps> that's pretty vital
<nairwolf> indeed ;) And do you know what is supposed to do the parameter "style of toolbar" in Appareance ?
<mrkramps> nairwolf, how toolbars in applications are shown
<mrkramps> just start mousepad and test it
<nairwolf> I don't see any changes so it's weird...
<nairwolf> maybe I don't really know what to look
<mooman> Apologies if this is on a FAQ somewhere... But I just installed 16.04 (as a VM in VirtualBox which could be related), and opened up the 'Software' app for adding packages, and everything in the app is blank.
<mooman> Known issue?  Or something with me running in a VM?
<mrkramps> nairwolf, ok … mousepad not working
<nairwolf> mrkramps: indeed ;)
<nairwolf> mooman: let me verify
<mooman> (Net access works fine, Settings -> 'Software updater' works fine...  Just not the 'Software' app)
<mooman> thanks nairwolf
<mooman> I see lots of empty boxes with [ ... ] in each
<nairwolf> http://imgur.com/BZljMKll.png
<nairwolf> But I had the first line with ... also
<nairwolf> Just click on it, and you'll see them
<nairwolf> maybe it's a bug, yes
<Executioner> https://i.imgur.com/v1Tmfbs.jpg
<nairwolf> As you can see my screenshot, it works
<nairwolf> Executioner: What is that ?
<nairwolf> Thank you mrkramps by the way
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<mooman> nairworf, here's what I get for mine: http://mooman.com/software.png
<mooman> wold*
<mooman> er, wolf*  ~sigh~
 * mooman has avoided Win10 like the plague
<nairwolf> mooman: Use the "tab"
<nairwolf> mooman: that's pretty weird
<mooman> tab?
<nairwolf> Use the key tab to get my name
<nairwolf> autocompletion
<ondondil> IMHO this new software app sucks
<nairwolf> ondondil: Tells that to Canonical
<ondondil> It doesn't even display apps that have no gui
<mooman> ah, didn't know this irc client had autocomplete.  Thought you meant there was a tab to get my Software tool working ;)
<nairwolf> mooman: no, for Software tool, I don't know. It's a weird bug. I had the same thing but only with the first line. After clicking on this line, I've seen icons
<mooman> gonne go dork with permissions and see if that has something to do with it
<flocculant> ondondil: yup - no gui apps there as noted on release note
<flocculant> personally I don't use it nor the old ubuntu software center - nothing to stop you doing the same :)
<mooman_> Okay, I think I resolved this.  Appears to have been permission related..
<mooman_> I made myself a full admin (it was set to 'Custom' before) and now I get software packages.
<mooman_> anyway, thanks for the reality check :)
<nairwolf> oh, numix is great as a theme for the window manager ;)
<nairwolf> On 14.04 it was possible to create a shortcuts in the window manager to move the window on the left (You know, it divides your screen in two and the window occupies the left side). Do you know if it's still possible ? I don't find the correct action
<mrkramps> nairwolf, Tile window to the DIRECTION
<nairwolf> can you tell me the action before this and after that ? French translations are sometimes weird....
<mrkramps> nairwolf, Move window to workspace 12
<mrkramps> and Show Desktop
<nairwolf> are you using 16.04 ?
<mrkramps> nairwolf, as said 14.04 but with 4.12 ppa
<nairwolf> that's weird, I don't find it... I'm seeing show desktop and move window to workspace 12 but they aren't close...
<nairwolf> ok, I've found it !
<mrkramps> nairwolf, and between these tow there are all the functions to place windows
<nairwolf> the order is different on my system
<mrkramps> ok
<slick_> how does Kubuntu's channel have more users than us? I know for a fact XFCE has to have more users
<slick_> Prolly because Konversation autojoins #kubuntu actually
<nairwolf> oh, that's something called cheating ;)
<cmb_> Struggling to get password-less login between machines on my local network working (via ssh; newly installed 16.04 on both machines). Followed my normal routine: ssh-keygen -t dsa (no passphrase); ssh-copy-id to the relevant machine. But no still getting prompted for a password by the remote machine after the newly generated key has been installed. See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16071736/
<cmb_> Ahhh, sorted my ssh/passwordless login problem. Just use RSA keys rather than DSA ones.
<xubuntu15w> Hello, I need help mounting an SD card
<xubuntu15w> it is recognized, but won't mount
<xubuntu15w> Error mounting /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/alex/3630-6362: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/alex/3630-6362"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<xubuntu15w> That is the error message ^
<mrkramps> xubuntu15w, you probably have to install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils
<xubuntu15w> Sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse?
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<xubuntu15w> followed by the same command for the exfat-utils?
<xubuntu15w> alright
<mrkramps> you can install multiple packages with one command
<xubuntu15w> That's convenient
<xubuntu15w> mrkramps, that resolved my issue -- thanks
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<ranta> How do I change the background to lightdm?
#xubuntu 2016-04-27
<Gotolei> does the lockscreen in xenial still block sound playback?
<xubuntu58i> español?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu58i> thanks
<xubuntu47w> Where is SSH ???
<xubuntu47w>  How do I install it?
<xubuntu47w>  It will not have it already XUBUNTU@
<xubuntu47w> Me I need to support business computers. If no SSH - I will not use XUBUNTU
<Larius> Hallo Leute
<Larius> spricht hier jemand Deutsch hab nämlich Problem
<dkessel> !de | Larius
<ubottu> Larius: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dkessel> wow, ist schon gar nicht mehr da
<xubuntu33w> planned fix for disappering mouse cursor when waking up from sleep?
<xubuntu83w> hey everyone, quick questtion - how can I launch a program (xfce4-keyboard-settings) and have it switch from "behaviour" tab to "application shortcuts" tab.
<xubuntu83w> Basically I want to make a shortcut to application shortcuts, without an extra click
<xubuntu83w> if it's even possible
<xubuntu83w> or xfwm4-settings and then have it open on "keyboard" tab instead of "style" tab
<sorinell1o> Hello. I am having a weird behavior since upgrading to 16.04. When I try to select some text using the the mouse, the selection does not start from the current position where my cursor is, instead it seems a little bit off with one character. Did someone hit this issue ?
<sorinell1o> also, when I want to select a specific line, I get the line above selected
<sorinell1o> it's so weird I don't know how to explain this :))
<randlieb> I have xubuntu 14.04 LTS. My software and updates config is set to look for only LTS versions. However my software updater is not showing the latest LTS release 16.04. Shouldn't I be able to update directly to 16.04 from 14.04?
<krytarik> !ltsupgrade | randlieb
<ubottu> randlieb: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<randlieb> Thanks. Good to know.
<Gotolei> does lightlocker in 16.04 still block sound from playing?
<flocculant> Gotolei: seems so
<Gotolei> aw
<Gotolei> do the power manager settings at least respect the user settings, or do we still have to hack around config files to make it not suspend on lid close
<flocculant> not sure
<flocculant> the lid for this machine would be the roof .. .
<Gotolei> according to backlog from the last time i came here, that was my main gripe with 14.10 when it came out
<Gotolei> still on trusty to this day
<flocculant> can't answer
<Malezha> Hi guys, I had a problem with Docky. After fixing in dock Thunar and terminal they are not run by click and do not have icons. Found solution - http://askubuntu.com/questions/163898/xfce-docky-thunar-missing-icon but it did not help me. Somebody faced with this problem? How do you solve it?
<Malezha> I use freshly installed 16.04
<xubuntu55i> bonsoir, j'ai un problème d'installation, ca bloque a la création du systeme de fichiers ext4 pour le point de montage
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu55i> si qqun peut m'aider ...
<xubuntu55i> ;)
<bynarie> h
<knome> i
<knome> :(
<catbehemoth> should x11vnc started with systemd be able to display the login screen of xubuntu? case when the user is logged in I can vnc into the box fine but if no user is logged in vnc connects bt all I see is a black screen
<Sebastien> Hi guys.
<Sebastien> Do you have any docs that needs to be translated from English to French?
<Sebastien> ive been a member of the translator group for years now, but never got any tasks.
<Unit193> Sebastien: Try #xubuntu-devel and poking slickymaster, though he's not online now.
 * Sebastien will
<Gannet> Hello. Anybody expiriencing any issues switching between keyboard layouts in Xubuntu 16.04 ?
<xubuntu47i>  vas bien ?
<xubuntu47i> Bonsoir ;)
<xubuntu47i> nouveau dans Adepte de Xubuntu,
<mrkramps> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nairwolf> xubuntu47i: Je suis là ;)
<tyrog> Hey guys can you help? I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, but my machine is not very powerful so I am undecided between Xubuntu and Ubuntu mate. Can you tell me which one is better and why? Thanks
<nairwolf> just try both and see what you prefers
<tyrog> nairwolf mrkramps are there many differences? Which one is more stable?
<nairwolf> I've tested Ubuntu Mate in a VM and I didn't like it, maybe because of colors, I don't know.
<tyrog> I just want something that works and is more or less familiar with Windows for me :)
<mrkramps> tyrog, in this channel we will of course recommend xubuntu only
<mrkramps> ;)
<nairwolf> tyrog: you can look this video if you want to know more about Xubuntu 16.04
<mrkramps> tyrog, your system specs?
<nairwolf> tyrog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLNqn2wjGms
<alex__> hello. it seems my text editor (geany) is not showing underscores anymore after i upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04. i'm using the monospace font. where do best look for errors? in the font installations or rather with the graphic drivers?
<alex__> the laptop's screen seems to be a bit blurry, which it wasn't before
<tyrog> Is it true that Xfce is not developing very much recently?
<tyrog> nairwolf: thanks :)
<tyrog> mrkramps: 4GB of RAM but a slow Intel dual core :P
<tyrog> It's for a laptop btw
<mrkramps> tyrog, ok should work then
<nairwolf> Try both in a live session, the experience would be slower but you should be able to compare them correctly, I guess
<nairwolf> Recently, Xfce has been updated from 4.10 to 4.12
<tyrog> Everyone has been talking about Ubuntu mate since it's new and very user friendly. Which one is more customizable between the 2?
<mrkramps> xubuntu
<tsaavik> hey all just got 16.04, gnome shortcuts aren't working, anyone know how to kick them back into action?
<cfhowlett> tsaavik, wrong channel to ask
<tsaavik> I'm running xubuntu (xfce), but many apps refer to shortcuts as 'gnome shortcuts' audacious for example.
<tsaavik> For example, when I press pause on my keyboard i'd like Audacious to pause.
<mrkramps> tsaavik, why do you expect 'gnome shortcuts' to work with xfce?
<mrkramps> use the global hotkeys plugin instead
<tsaavik> because they did before. In audacious I enabled 'gnome shortcuts' and xfce in 10.04 and 12.04 both worked
<tsaavik> s/10.04/14.04
<tsaavik> Cool, Global shortcuts worked, thanks
<tessio> hello
<tessio> how can I make the "windows" key open the menu?
<tessio> nevermind.. settings manager -> keyboard
#xubuntu 2016-04-28
<cr4x_> hello :)
<cr4x_> when i turn my screen bright to 0% (low brightness, no turn off) and restart my pc i get my screen black after login screen
<cr4x_> someone experienced that error?
<cr4x_> using 16.04
<cr4x_> :(
<debsnotworking> I've read on the forums that the deb install issue with gnome software has been fixed upstream
<debsnotworking> at what point will the bug fix be available for download in an update
<debsnotworking> at the moment, I cannot install chrome as a second browser to watch Netflix
<debsnotworking> In the meantime, does anyone know how to install a deb file other than using the software application?
<Pici> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  then issue a sudo apt-get install -f
<debsnotworking> getting a no such file in directory error
<debsnotworking> not sure why, as I copied the filename correctly
<debsnotworking> nvm, was not in the correct directory
<debsnotworking> dependency problems when installing
<xubuntu91w> Hi, I am new to xubuntu. Prior to this I used lubuntu for a few months. I could install simutrans in lubuntu but am unable to do so in xubuntu. Will someone please advise the installation procedure preferably through GUI?
<ananke_> hey guys
<ananke_> I need to run "post-install" triggers
<ananke_> my xubuntu install was successfull, but post install triggers were not.
<ananke_> I switched off the pc.
<hivar> hi there, i have some problem. I want to add windows printer, but it always keep aking for some sort of password and username. In windows I have no accounts it should connect automaticly. The same is, when I want to enter the workgroup. I have googled it for like 5 days but nothing found. Can someone help me?
<hivar>  hi there, i have some problem. I want to add windows printer, but it always keep aking for some sort of password and username. In windows I have no accounts it should connect automaticly. The same is, when I want to enter the workgroup. I have googled it for like 5 days but nothing found. Can someone help me?
<alket> hi, I am using xubuntu 16.04 and I don't have a volume control at systray, thanks in advance
<TFKO> Hello all
<knome> hello
<TFKO> hey im completly new to linux altogether... i have it up and running but at odd times the video goes black... any clue?
<knome> which graphics card (and driver) are using?
<TFKO> radeon 3850
<knome> and which xubuntu release?
<TFKO> 14.4.2 lts i think
<TFKO> this is a stock os install atm
<TFKO> maybe some updates.. not sure what updated
<nebg> hello everyone i uninstalled dnsmasq
<nebg> and the network doesn't work anymore
<nebg> any idea on how to re get my laptop working again ?
<knome> nebg, sounds like the obvious idea would be to reinstall dnsmasq
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<BuddyButterfly> my favourites in main menu are empty.
<BuddyButterfly> how can this happen? it is always empty now.
<BuddyButterfly> or, vice versa, how can I switch default display in main menu to "recently used"?
<jouke> On xubuntu.org I can't find any 16.04 release of armhf, but this website is showing one: https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/xenial/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz.torrent
<dkessel> jouke: that is no official version of xubuntu.
<jouke> right
<jarnos> I can not connect to my protected WLAN by 16.04 unless I use the "Edit Connections..." dialog.
<firsm> Hi, I'm trying to set XKBOPTIONS in /etc/default/keyboard but Xubuntu is not honoring my caps:escape setting. Is this a known bug in (X)ubuntu?
<lerner> since the ugrade to 16.04 I cannot play any videos, restricted extras are installed. Parelo keepos looking for codes and never finds anything
<lerner> Parole Media Player requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: H.264 (Constrained Baseline Profile) decoder
<lerner> Parole* keeps*
<breizhodrome> lerner, "gstreamer1.0-libav" package not installed
<lerner> breizhodrome, gstreamer1.0-libav is already the newest version (1.8.0-1).
<lerner> its been there all along
<breizhodrome> lerner, parole 0.8.1 and h264 codecs installed with gstreamer1.0-libav ;)
<breizhodrome> http://imgur.com/mTbyTH3l.png , Codec : H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) (avc1)
<lerner> breizhodrome, what can be the cause for this problem in my computer?
<xubuntu10w> hi
<xubuntu10w> just testing
<tessio> some menu itens are located at ~/.local/share/desktop-directories
<tessio> others in /usr/share/desktop-directories
<tessio> those located under ~/ don't appear in the menu..
<tessio> even if "hide from menu" is turned off..
<tessio> it's a bug in menulibre..
<tessio> when I turn on "hide from menu" it create a file related to the menu directory in ~/.local/share/desktop-directories
<tessio> but when i turn off "hide from menu", it don't remove the files from ~/.local/share/desktop-directories..
<tessio> rm those files make the menu directories appear again..
<tessio> in fact.. you have to rm files in ~/.local/share/desktop-directories, and make a change using menulivre and choose to save.. this way it recreate the correct menu..
<antares7> hi, I'm using xubuntu many years ago. I've updated to 16.04 last friday and my computer runs slower and the fans is working full time full speed, anybody else?
<dieF9uCh> antares7, maybe this problem? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=163253
<antares7> I don't think so, my cpu is an AMD
<lerner> how do I check additional drivers on xubuntu?
<dieF9uCh> install synaptic - settings - repository - last tab
<dieF9uCh> Legendre_,
<dieF9uCh> sorry
<dieF9uCh> lerner,
<Toribio> Hi flolks!
<Toribio> I have a littel problem whit my mouse pointer.
<Toribio> it dissapear after a login from restart from suspend mode?
<Toribio> any clue?
<Toribio> (xubuntu 16.04 fressh install)
<Toribio> I founded this workaround: switch to F1 terminal and back to F7 terminal
<dieF9uCh> craped shit. why you all install 1604 on you work-pc? you need to wait the first update of Childhood Illness
<pleia2> dieF9uCh: that kind of language is really not appropriate here
<tessio> Toribio, it's a know bug..
<tessio> it's on the release errata..
<pleia2> Toribio: yeah, see the "known issues" bit of http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/
<pleia2> hopefully a fix will come in, but we do know about it :)
#xubuntu 2016-04-29
<pencilandpaper> hi.
<cr4x> hi :)
<GrumpyTacos> is it normal for my xubuntu 14.4 to not ask for psk when joining a new wpa2-personal ssid? I always have to add it manually as a new connection.
<xubuntu52w> hello
<xubuntu52w> i have a problem with the drivers of espon l355
<xubuntu52w> help!!!
<xubuntu52w> tengo un problemas con los drivers de impresora l355
<newbie-robot> Hello
<newbie-robot> does xubuntu comes with the clicker app store/ market?
<jarnos> Does suspending lock screen on guest session in 16.04? If it does, unlocking starts new guest session and I am not aware of how you can log out that old one.
<jarnos> Even if you use xscreensaver, you can not unlock guest session, as xscreensaver takes null pasword as cancelling.
<jarnos> Can anyone confirm that light-locker is started on guest session?
<dkessel> jarnos: can confirm that, and that the old session seems to get destroyed upon locking the screen.
<dkessel>  well "locking" the guest session without a password does not seem to make sense to me anyway...
<jarnos> dkessel, which xubuntu version you are using? It does not destroy the old one. You just cannot switch to it.
<jarnos> Script /usr/lib/lightdm/guest-session-auto.sh tries to disable locking in guest session, but apparently it does not work.
<xubuntu04w> After upgrading to Xubuntu 16.04 Networkmanager shows NO wifi access points.
<xubuntu04w> So i cannot connect to wifi. Ethernet connection works.
<Slumlord_> what's wrong with xubuntu it hoses up on 16.04 64bit and i have to reboot
<Slumlord_> is this a known issue?
<Slumlord_> the mouse hoses up
<Slumlord_> and it's doing it again
<Slumlord_> right now
<xubuntu88w> i want to change lightdm background and its impossible, xubuntu 14.04
<Noneatme> salut
<Noneatme> Is there any tool for editing huge text files?
<Noneatme> I was trying to remote data from a 1 GB SQL File but it seems mousepad just freezes
<squinty> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<nairwolf> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<nairwolf> Didn't know that geany was from Gnome ;)
<nairwolf> What is from Xfce ?
<nairwolf> Mousepad ?
<Unit193> Mousey.
<nairwolf> ;)
<GrumpyTacos>  
<GrumpyTacos> Hi.. test.
<knome> hello.
<GrumpyTacos> Thank you.
#xubuntu 2016-04-30
<Doc-Saintly> Hello. I have my computer hooked up to my TV. If I turn it on with the HDMI connected to the TV, but the TV off, the screen will always show black and not respond. If I restart the computer while the TV is on, the screen works fine.
<Doc-Saintly> I'm guessing it's a problem with detection / configuration of the screen. Is there a way to make it automatically fix this? Or even a way to do it manually without restarting?
<flocculant> Doc-Saintly: xfce 11107
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11107 in Xfsettingsd "xfsettingsd resets TV mode to NULL on power cycle" [Critical,Reopened] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11107
<flocculant> I didn't get anywhere with patches there - but I did have success creating a script (comment 48) and having that in startup
<flocculant> obviously need to make sure of your output
<Doc-Saintly> flocculant: thanks, checking it out.
<Doc-Saintly> Seems surprising it hasn't been fixed through an apt-get upgrade uet
<Doc-Saintly> yet*
<flocculant> well that'd only happen if there was a released fix :)
<Doc-Saintly> :\ it seems like a pretty big deal to just let it sit like that
<flocculant> Doc-Saintly: maybe so
<Doc-Saintly> anyway, xrandr is saying "Can't Open Display"
<Doc-Saintly> even as sudo
<Doc-Saintly> mm, bleh. I guess back to restarting my computer each time. Really annoying.
<Doc-Saintly> thanks for the help flocculant
<flocculant> Doc-Saintly: sorry - wandered off
<flocculant> not sure why xrandr says that - I assume that currently you can see it
<Doc-Saintly> flocculant: using TeamViewer I can see the screen
<Doc-Saintly> and it's running fine, albeit at the wrong resolution (compared to TV resolution)
<flocculant> no idea about that thing :)
<Doc-Saintly> well, let's ignore that and just focus on the video card and that it works :)
<flocculant> maybe restart it - look at xrandr again
<Doc-Saintly> how do I tell xubuntu to just restart the display / reconfigure things.
<Doc-Saintly> I'm really tired of having to do a restart on these things. it's a media server PC, so it shuts down all my servers when I have to do this just to get the display to work
<flocculant> Doc-Saintly: yup I understand - I had the same thing - sort of
<Doc-Saintly> would changing distros help?
<Doc-Saintly> I can't stand the god awful GUI that Ubuntu uses by default now. Worst decision ever ~>~
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I went somewhere else - but my issue was a pc *just* serving the tv - doesn't do anything else
<Doc-Saintly> so how did you solve it? Just switched distro for the PC TV?
<flocculant> yup
<Doc-Saintly> :\ is there a clean way to do that without doing a fresh install?
<flocculant> using openelec - it's been up for months now
<Doc-Saintly> well, need to restart which will bump me out of here. Thanks again for the help :)
<flocculant> no - had to reinstall it - but I obviously only had that
<Mark_D> Anybody knows why xfce4-mixer is missing in Xenial ?
<KeyboardNotFound> I have xubuntu 15.10 how can I upgrade to 16.04 without reinstalling ?
<faultoverride_> Hello,  I am trying to forward X11 through ssh.  Everything appears to be working until a program tries use opengl.  glxgears fails with Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual. glxinfo says it can't find GLX.  I can post more logs to pastebin if any one is willing to help.
<faultoverride> I am using Xubuntu 16.04 where does the X server store the startup config? I need to unset the -nolisten tcp flag.
<Guido1> I can't acces folders which are on an windows XP home computer. (windows XP can acces the files on the linux laptop. I also can't print using the printer on the same XP - Need some username and pasword)
<mariano> I can't seem to be able to install third party apps like chrome. Can someone help me.
<pencilandpaper> Its unfortunate that we can't remove systemd without completely ruining our system. :(
<pencilandpaper> Meanwhile, right now I am running hexchat, pidgin messenger, terminal, and conky, and am using 710mb ram.
<pencilandpaper> With Xfce? Thats outrageous.
<recon_lap1> danm it, looks like adding the propriety drivers killed my desktop
<yedderson> on my minimal xubuntu 16.04 setup, the boot messages are not logged, how can I enable it ?
<yedderson> boot is verbose and I'm looking to log the messages
#xubuntu 2016-05-01
<xubuntu10w> hello everyone, just downloaded 16.04 and noticed a tiny issue with the installer, can I just leave this here with somebody?
<DrCool> I think there is a website to report bugs
<DrCool> and make sure it's not already reported.
<squinty> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu50w> hello, I came here from the xubuntu support page. I just installed 16.04 and it's working mostly fine so far, but the software center is completely empty. Is this is known issue? Are there any solutions?
<xubuntu50w> It looks like this no matter what I do (link to screenshot): http://imgur.com/YBra8t7
<xubuntu50w> I also tried to download chrome via the .deb file. When opened in Software, it just shows a spinning wheel forever.
<squinty> xubuntu50w,  yes it seems to be buggy (even in unity version too) re chrome -> download chrome deb page from there website -> install gdebi (sudo apt install gdebi) -> use file manager to highlight chrome deb file -> right click and select "open with" ->  gdebi will then check for dependancies resolution and if are all met then will install chrome
<xubuntu50w> thanks squinty! glad to know it's a known issue. are there any known workarounds to gnome-software right now?
<squinty> xubuntu50w,  not that I am aware of personally but to be honest, haven't really been monitoring the situation except at a very superficial level.  :P
<xubuntu50w> Okay, thanks squinty. I'll hope for a fix soon.
<xubuntu28w> hello
<JeZxLee> great OS, any ETA on an AMD proprietary display driver fix for 16.04 ?
<xubuntu92w>  needing assistance in installing virtual windows 7 box on xubuntu unsuccessful
<xubuntu44i> Hello!
<xubuntu44i> so, what's up guys?
<xubuntu44i> mmmm im bored guys
<xubuntu44i> :/
<LeMike> hello. I have "terminator --new-tab" bound to the keys "Meta+T". unfotunately a new terminal is started everytime. It should be a new tab in the existing terminator instance. Am I forgetting something here?
<newbie89> I have upgraded 16.04 from 15.10. but have a problem with Qt applications
<newbie89> that using Qt5, Qt4 library. all UI font size is set to very small.
<newbie89> Does this only my problem ?
<knome> newbie89, you might want to ask #kubuntu as they know more about qt; it's possible that xubuntu doesn't have some configuration files available (since xubuntu doesn't itself use qt), and that might cause your issue
<newbie89> i see
<xubuntu95w> Just installed Voyager 16.04 LTS, but, right hand menu does not appear and the beta extras after install Ubuntu gets hung up and doesn't work properly
<pleia2> xubuntu95w: you'll want to ask the Voyager folks about that, they use a very different setup from Xubuntu so it's difficult for us to help
<xubuntu95w> Okay, thanks for your help.
<pleia2> (we don't even have a right hand menu by default, for instance)
<recon_lap> I got a borked install of mysql-server 5.7 , won't install or uninstall , any suggestions on how to fix it?
<pleia2> recon_lap: paste.ubuntu.com the error?
<recon_lap> keep getting E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<pleia2> that doesn't help much :) what command were you running to get that?
<recon_lap> sudo apt-get upgrade
<recon_lap> pretty much any apt-get command gives that error now.
<pleia2> so how do you know it's mysql?
<pleia2> I don't doubt you, but you're not giving much information here ;)
<recon_lap> errors encountered while processing : mysql-server-5.7
<pleia2> ok, can you paste.ubuntu.com how you got into this situation?
<pleia2> usually there's more than just "errors encountered" - like the errors
<recon_lap> I wanted to try remove all mysql files to stop old data persisting, after uninstalling and removing all mysql files, then trying to reinstall it failed with that error
<recon_lap> it's the normal story of a slow slide into madness
<pleia2> without the actual commands you're making it very hard for me to help you, but as a stab in the dark you might start with: apt-get install -f
<pleia2> that can start untangling the dependencies
<recon_lap> get the generic error message again, error code (1) from apt-get install -f
<pleia2> do you happen to have aptitude installed?
<recon_lap> no aptitude installed
<pleia2> so at this point I'd try a few things, like installing the mysql-server .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives, seeing if any other mysql packages are installed (dpkg -l | grep mysql) and whether I can uninstall them
<pleia2> when apt gets wedged like this it's a bit tricky, but I typically find a way out eventually :)
<recon_lap> found a thread on askubuntu about this exact issue, I'll work throug that for a while, thx for the help though
<pleia2> good luck
<recon_lap> installed synaptic, then removed all mysql packages and now apt-get working properly :)
<pleia2> yeah, synaptic uses aptitude as the back end (so you have aptitude now too!)
<pleia2> it's much better at sorting through these things
<monkey01> Hi all. I would appreciate to get some help for starting x11vnc automatically - my previous 14.04 based configuration has become obsolete due to the new way services are managed (systemd).
<mata> Hi folks
<mata> im new to linux
<knome> hello
<mata> just switched from win
<mata> using xubuntu
<mata> which is great, so far eeverething is  working but having problems vith viber, installs good but wont open... googled everywhere but no solution
<mata> telegram is working great
<mata> get it, this is not a helpdesk...
<knome> this is the support channel, but everyone is a volunteer; answers will often likely take more than 2 minutes to appear
<mata> there are many factors that i shud present and then ask for help
<mata> i know, but im asking stupid qouestin
<mata> just realized
<knome> i don't even know what viber is - is it available in the ubuntu repositories or only somewhere else?
<knome> if only somewhere else, the suggested method is to ask for help from the maintainer
<mata> on their official site there is .deb pakacke
<Fohlen> anyone has an idea how'd I "totally" clear the Whisker menu? I've modified it in like Ubuntu 12.10 with some manual entries (Eclipse and Steam) and since then stuff resides there. Couldn't figure out a way to do it
<Fohlen> just pulled off Xenial, restored backup, and heya, bullshit is back again
<Fohlen> it'd be nice just clearing the menu
<Fohlen> menulibre doesn't see the entries though
<RangerBob> I think they're under .local or .config
<knome> ~/.local/share/applications/
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> knome: not sure - I have Acs - runs lo calc with q spreadsheet - not finding it
<Fohlen> knome: furthermore the menu arrangement is not as in default install. I also miss the "Software Center" for some reasons
<Fohlen> I'd be happy for some sort of "reset that stuff." option
<flocculant> Fohlen: the software centre thing is in itself not really a support issue - we had no real option there
<flocculant> either keep the old one - and lose all support
<flocculant> or move to new one - and keep support
<flocculant> change back to synaptic - and lose the options available from usc or gs
<flocculant> alternatively - we could move, then let people know the downside to it - and possible ways to mitigate the issues
<flocculant> which we are looking to do pretty soon
<Fohlen> alrighty. Cleared everything from .local/share and .config and now I got a nice little menu back again
<Fohlen> flocculant: but (correct me if I am mistaken), Xubuntu does ship some "App Centre", doesn't it? Because I really can't find it, but I used it on first-login
<flocculant> Fohlen: mmm - software iirc
<Fohlen> flocculant: what's the package called?
<Fohlen> :D
<flocculant> well
<Fohlen> it seems to be gone on my computer. Might been removed during the upgrade, hmm.
<flocculant> the official name is GNOME Software - should be found with software in whisker
<Fohlen> nope
<flocculant> Fohlen: oh right - shouldn't have been lost
<flocculant> dpkg -l gnome-software
<Fohlen> it's there, although the menu entry is lost
<flocculant> mmm
<Fohlen> maybe apt-get purge && reinstall will bring it back!
<flocculant> apt-get reinstall perhaps
<flocculant> snap :)
<Fohlen> flocculant: purge && reinstall brought it back :)
<Fohlen> this one is lovely. Much easier to work with than Canonical's thing
<Fohlen> and not so blunted with advertising (...)
<flocculant> Fohlen: well
<flocculant> great till you try and find something that's not got a gui, great till you install something like amarok
<Fohlen> :D
<flocculant> won't find non-gui apps, leaves all dependencies behind ;)
<Fohlen> that's the trouble you go along with apt-get
<Fohlen> :D
 * flocculant reported these issues - should still be on the notes
<flocculant> Fohlen: well the old usc dealt with dependencies seemingly
<flocculant> not that I'm completely sure - either terminal or synaptic here :D
<Fohlen> did it? Always messed up for me anyhow.. I tend to "clean behind" with terminal after everything I do
<Fohlen> :D
<Fohlen> but it's nice for some simple things
<flocculant> yea yea :)
<Fohlen> Having an off-topic question: does anyone, by any chance, know a plug-in/add-on for VLC which adds collection capabilites?
<flocculant> Fohlen: afaik it did
<Fohlen> always loved VLC but it sucks so hard for organizing your stuff nicely :(
 * flocculant moves to -offtopic and says 'I hate VLC' there
<flocculant> Fohlen: #xubuntu-offtopic and we can chat about that issue for ages :D
<Fohlen> flocculant: the only "real" package GUI is Synaptic :P
<Fohlen> kk
<flocculant> that or a gui terminal and apt-get :D
<Fohlen> XD
<Fohlen> a gui terminal
<Fohlen> like.
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> aaronraimist: that's probably useful info you added to the bug - might actually mean it IS lightlocker - I'm not technical though
<flocculant> thanks :)
<aaronraimist> flocculant: great, thanks for the info
<recon_lap> I'm trying to stop the desktop manager to install nvidia drivers, but I just get a blank screen when I do a sudo service lightdm stop , any ideas?
<flocculant> recon_lap: I assume you have a need to not use the repos driver is the only thing I'd say
<recon_lap> flocculant: the one's in the repos are not working very well, only get one screen size
<flocculant> if so you'd be better to do that in vt1 or something - vt7 is gui land
<flocculant> I'd assume at least
<recon_lap> seem to be having trouble getting grub to remember nomodeset parameter as well
<flocculant> do it in vt1 - sudo update-grub, actually manually edit /etc/default/grub if necessary
<recon_lap> update-grub does not seem to be saving that option to the boot parameters
<flocculant> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<flocculant> make sure it's there - add it if not - update-grub
<flocculant> is what I would do
<recon_lap> flocculant: thx, and ctrl+alt+f2 get me down to a low level run level
<flocculant> not sure - thought you had to boot to low level
<recon_lap> well, fingers crossed I don't explode my system :) this brings back memory s of 2006
<flocculant> :)
<recon_lap> well, that was a bust, can't load module
#xubuntu 2017-04-24
<studio-user671> Good morning: I would like if you can help me please. I have a desktop computer, where install Ubuntu Studio 17.04, and the Video configuration is maximum is 1024x768. I have installed Win7 and I can use it in 1920x1080. Probe to edit the file .config // xfce4 / xfconf / xfce-perchannel-xml / displays.xml, where I put the resolution manually, but upon reboot, does not take the changes.   Can someone give me a hand?
<studio-user671> Excuse me, my language is Spanish and I am using a translator
<Kedalu> hello everyone..Namaste from India
<xubuntuuser842> Could anyone of you tell me how can I install the xubuntu-restricted-extras wihtout flah?
<xubuntuuser842> s
<xubuntuuser842> in terminal
<xubuntuuser842> xubuntu-restricted-extras are not available in the Gnome software center
<pmjdebruijn> apt-cache show xubuntu-restricted-extras
<pmjdebruijn> and install what you want
<xubuntuuser842> thank you
<xubuntu81d> Hello
<xubuntu81d> Any one had problem with two monitor setting in Xubuntu 17.04?
<xubuntu81d> after logging in it appears it cannot stretch desktop correctly.
<xubuntu40d> <solved> switched to nvidia drivers
<sorinello_> what drivers were you using before ?
<pmjdebruijn> sorinello_: presumably the open source one, as opposed the blob from nvidia itself
<xubuntu53w> hi
<xubuntu53w> i need help
<xubuntu53w> will somebody help me ?
<digbychicken> xubuntu53w: What's up?
<xubuntu53w> man i need to istall 1024x600 resolution on my xubuntu,,, but it doesn't have this resolution in display settings
<xubuntu53w> what can i do
<digbychicken> laptop or desktop?
<xubuntu53w> desktop/// there only 1024x768 / 800x600 / 640x480
<digbychicken> are you looking on the display in settings?
<digbychicken> if so, does it say the type of monitor you have?
<xubuntu53w> yes
<xubuntu53w> but i know that this resolution must be there
<digbychicken> does it say "unknown monitor" or "generic monitor"?
<xubuntu53w> unknown monitor /// yes
<xubuntu53w> this one
<digbychicken> ok
<xubuntu53w> the native resolution of this monitor is 1024 600
<xubuntu53w> ohh and it s not just usual desktop
<xubuntu53w> this server
<digbychicken> are you using the open source video drivers or proprietary?
<xubuntu53w> proprietary -> nvidia
<xubuntu53w> it was shipped with the videocard
<digbychicken> hmmm
<xubuntu53w> so what to do
<xubuntu53w> please help with anything you can do with it
<digbychicken> so if you go to software and updates
<digbychicken> and go to "additional drivers"
<digbychicken> does it say you're using the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<xubuntu53w> wait i have to look
<xubuntu53w> do you know hot to work with noVNC
<xubuntu53w> ?
<digbychicken> i have before, but not for a while
<digbychicken> so, probably not
<xubuntu53w> how to make it all (i mean noVNC) scale to your display's resolution
<xubuntu53w> this is the reason why im tryna to run in 1024 600
<xubuntu53w> all because of noVNC
<xubuntu53w> why u re not answering
<xubuntu53w> stop being quite
<digbychicken> sorry...multitasking
<xubuntu53w> how to make it all (i mean noVNC) scale to your display's resolution [19:47] <xubuntu53w> this is the reason why im tryna to run in 1024 600 [19:47] <xubuntu53w> all because of noVNC
<digbychicken> i don't know how to make your noVNC scale to your monitor's resolution
<xubuntu53w> ohhhh
<xubuntu53w> do you know someone who knows
<digbychicken> perhaps someone else will step up. it sometimes takes a bit before someone can respond
<xubuntu53w> ok/// you are so polite and cute///  thank you for fast turnout
<xubuntu53w> ayo duckpuppy can YOU help me
<xubuntu53w> &
<xubuntu53w> ?
<suncokret> hello, is here somebody for help?
<knome> ask and find out
<rgh> hi, I'm trying to install xubuntu on my laptop but the touchpad doesn't work
<rgh> I'm in the live usb now
<rgh> Lenovo S21e
#xubuntu 2017-04-25
<ilzolende> pestering you because #ubuntu seems to be in the middle of something: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone doesn't seem to give much photo importing advice
<xangua> There's basically 3 options with iOS devices, you just the last bleeding Ubuntu, you hold iOS updates or don't use iOS at all
<ilzolende> it's my friend's ios device and i can't retroactively make her downgrade it
<ilzolende> hmm, we could use bluetooth file transfer
<ilzolende> oooor not
<justanotheruser> hi all, how do i get 1920x1080 over VGA? i get [    49.101] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get EDID information for CRT1
<justanotheruser> thats at the end of the Xorg log
<justanotheruser> also the other thing is, xubuntu ()14.04 is damn slow especially after running like 10hrs
<justanotheruser> it comes to a crawl, and even freeze
<justanotheruser> running fglrx here
<pmjdebruijn> sounds like something worth investigating
<justanotheruser> but somehow i dont see that this is related with the video card, its a seperate issue i think
<pmjdebruijn> I ran fglrx a while ago, for me it caused crashes
<justanotheruser> i mean the slow running thing
<justanotheruser> then again it might be
<justanotheruser> gpu is 5850, CPu running a quad core xeon
<justanotheruser> with 4gb ram
<pmjdebruijn> doesn't really matter
<pmjdebruijn> something is just misbehaving
<pmjdebruijn> when your system is getting so slow
<pmjdebruijn> try running top
<pmjdebruijn> and see if anything is pulling a lot of cpu usage
<justanotheruser> yeah i believe that too, it just starts to get sluggish after a while and then dead slow
<pmjdebruijn> especially if you left some apps long running
<pmjdebruijn> like browsers etc
<justanotheruser> running chrome,
<justanotheruser> but also tried it with brave
<pmjdebruijn> does quitting chrome solve the sluggisnish?
<justanotheruser> same thing
<justanotheruser> no it does not
<justanotheruser> thats the first thing i thought off
<pmjdebruijn> also chrome or chromium?
<justanotheruser> but quiting browser and then even logging out and back in does not solve it
<pmjdebruijn> generally speaking i'd mostly stick to software in there repos
<pmjdebruijn> justanotheruser: have you tried the open source radeon driver as opposed to fglrx
<justanotheruser> yeah the confusion i have is about those amd drivers
<pmjdebruijn> since fglrx isn't that great
<justanotheruser> i wanna run wine with dx11 support
<pmjdebruijn> but that's true for most binary blobs drivers
<pmjdebruijn> justanotheruser: first see what fglrx is the issue, then worry about what to do next
<justanotheruser> as much as i understand the "radeon" driver does not support dx11
<pmjdebruijn> for troubleshooting it does not matter
<justanotheruser> so what to do?
<justanotheruser> any ideas?
<justanotheruser> i dont even know where to begin lol
<pmjdebruijn> just uninstall fglrx
<justanotheruser> and replace with radeon?
<pmjdebruijn> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> if the issue disappears, then fglrx is the culprit
<justanotheruser> also what is that amdgpu open source driver im so confused
<pmjdebruijn> if you uninstall fglrx, it should automatically fall back on what ever driver is needed
<pmjdebruijn> if all goes well, there no need for you to worry about that
<justanotheruser> will the installation for the radeon driver suffice, trough the settings menu>>additional drivers?
<pmjdebruijn> at least that's what I recall from back when I used fglrx
<pmjdebruijn> justanotheruser: the others drivers are already installed
<justanotheruser> or doi have to manually purge fgrlx?
<pmjdebruijn> probably removing flgrx
<pmjdebruijn> but I don't have _that_ much experience with the blob driver
<pmjdebruijn> stick around, maybe someone else has a better idea
<justanotheruser> the other thing is, there is fglrz and fglrx udate as choice
<justanotheruser> the other thing is, there is fglrx and fglrx udate as choice*
<justanotheruser> also any idea how i can force 1920x1080 on the display connected via  VGA_?
<justanotheruser> i tried checking but all i found is, in threads "solved" i bought an HDMI cable, thats not what i want lol
<justanotheruser> ok well i installed the open source driver now, will try to restart for now and see what happens.
<justanotheruser> damn now im getting "Purging configuration files for fglrx (2:15.201.2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) ... update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/atieventsd exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force) dpkg: error processing package fglrx (--purge):  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<justanotheruser> why?
<justanotheruser> nvm "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*" seems to do the trick
<pmjdebruijn> yeah blob drivers tend to be a bit of a mess
<justanotheruser> will have to reboot again, brb
<justanotheruser_> so.. purging fglrx worked, it runs now ith the radeon driver, the question however is now, how do i get the 2nd display working, its at 1024x768 atm with the fglrx i got at least 1600x1200 its over VGA connected, and it can do 1920x1080
<justanotheruser_> can i set somehwere the resolution manually via terminal? i guess yes, just dont know where, xorg.conf is not the place, at least not in /etc/X11
<pmjdebruijn> I don't think VGA supports 1920x1080
<justanotheruser_> well i have not this computer also "hackintosh running" and it works on there
<pmjdebruijn> at least not officially
<justanotheruser_> i have on*
<justanotheruser_> where are the settings stored?
<pmjdebruijn> there a read-edid and edid-decode pacakge that might provide some insight
<justanotheruser_> yeah but the radeon driver does not give me even the 1600x1080 that i have had before with the fglrx driver
<justanotheruser_> so i wonder where does the open source driver save the settings
<pmjdebruijn> it doesn't
<pmjdebruijn> by default everything is just on auto detect
<pmjdebruijn> which depends on EDID
<pmjdebruijn> which is why I pointed you to those packages
<pmjdebruijn> as it can decode it for you
<justanotheruser_> will have to look into that then never worked with EDID
<justanotheruser_> thx for pointing me there
<justanotheruser_> hrmm even i run the radeon driver it wont solve the problem that i will not be able to run dx11 games/apps with it
<justanotheruser_> is there another driver that runs with my HD5850 beside the fglrx and the radeon driver?
<justanotheruser_> that i could try
<justanotheruser_> because i recall seeing mentionings about a driver called amdgpu open source but im confused, it sounds like it is the same as radeon but some other threads seem to talk its something seperate
<justanotheruser_> and i cant seem to find it to install for xubuntu 14.04
<pmjdebruijn> also keep in mind that 14.04 is becoming a bit dated now
<pmjdebruijn> for all you know this issue may have already been resolved in 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> ATI stopped updating fglrx for newer distros, didn't they
<justanotheruser_> yeah but the problem is that 16,04 runs a 4x kernel where the fglrx does not work and i need a proprietary driver to run playonlinux/steam/sto
<pmjdebruijn> have you tried 16.04 with the opensource drivers?
<pmjdebruijn> typically you lose some performance though
<justanotheruser_> yes i tried,
<justanotheruser_> i cant start the game with the kernel
<justanotheruser_> it gives an error msg
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<justanotheruser_> because wine 2.3 does not load dx11
<pmjdebruijn> to be honest gaming via wine always seemed like a fragile proposition
<pmjdebruijn> I'm sorry I don't have any better ideas for you
<justanotheruser_> i apriciate the time and tips you had so far, no need to apologize
<justanotheruser_> i guess i will go back to fglrx, but i still dont understand the difference between fglrx and fglrx-update
<pmjdebruijn> try sticking with the open source drivers for a day or so
<pmjdebruijn> so you at least know if the sluggishness issues are the fglrx driver
<pmjdebruijn> then at least you don't need to look any further
<justanotheruser_> you mean to see if the performance drag down is caused by the  driver?
<justanotheruser_> yeah good idea, will do that
<justanotheruser_> well it does seem snappier then before ,. so far
<bonsaitree> Has someone succeeded in making Viber work on Xubuntu?
<bazhang> what is viber
<cfhowlett> bonsaitree, install the per the site, it's been tested on ubuntu and fedora.  choose one.
<bonsaitree> cfhowlett, This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb"
<bonsaitree> in "".
<bonsaitree> . How do i install this plugin?
<pmjdebruijn> doesn't the viper package have proper dependancies?
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install -f
<pmjdebruijn> does that do anything?
<cfhowlett> pmjdebruijn, nope. not in the repos, so may/may not function properly
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn,No changes after running that command
<cfhowlett> bonsaitree, sounds like something you should ask the publisher.
<pmjdebruijn> libqt5gui5:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so
<pmjdebruijn> I do have that file on 16.04
<bonsaitree> The thing is i've managed to make Viber to work under Xubuntu somehow ~ 8-9 months ago. But the thing that is the most likely that i have done, is not doing the trick now
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, I do have it here: /opt/viber/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so
<pmjdebruijn> does       QT_QPA_PLATFORM_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms /opt/viber/viber            work?
<pmjdebruijn> or whatever it is installed
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, With the second 'viber' you are referring to the executable?
<pmjdebruijn> indeed
<pmjdebruijn> it's just the full path to the executable
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24453688/
<pmjdebruijn> yeah sorry no clue
<pmjdebruijn> crappy applications is exceptionally crappy
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, When all your friends are using it, you are trying to make it work under your OS ..
<pmjdebruijn> don't they have a web version?
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, I think no
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: I would suggest asking about this in a knowledge specific channel, like for Qt for example
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, What is the channel name? Thanks btw
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> did you try #qt ?
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Yeah, that's the channel
<pmjdebruijn> if you find a solution, it would be a nice topic for a blog-post kinda thing, so others can find the solution
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Yup, and it's very clever to write the fixes down, because after actively using Linux as a main os for 2 years, i start to get many deja-vus :D
<flocculant> bonsaitree: when you saut it doesn't start - do you mean at all? because grabbing the package and installing it on 17.04 (though updated to 17.10) installs and starts fine - removed it now. That said I have some other qt4/5 apps installed AND some -dev packages. As pmjdebruijn says you likely need to talk elsewhere - you could try #ubuntu more eyes there, maybe someone is more likely to use it
<flocculant> s/when you saut/when you say
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: for running commercial apps, running 16.04 tends to work better, since vendors often test on that version
<flocculant> pmjdebruijn: that ^^
<pmjdebruijn> but in the end it varies from vendor to vendor of course
<flocculant> it says it is tested - very likely that means LTS
<bonsaitree> flocculant:When i click the Viber icon it says: "Failed to execute command "viber"". Failed to execute child process "viber" (No such file or directory).
<flocculant> bonsaitree: then you have local issues - didn't even install any dependencies here - as I said try #ubuntu
<bonsaitree> flocculant, I've followed a web help page which states that you should edit the /usr/share/applications/viber.desktop, adding 2 lines: Exec=viber
<bonsaitree> Path=/opt/viber
<flocculant> good luck
<bonsaitree> flocculant, The guys at #ubuntu are awesome, but they did not like to help me with Viber, i have also been told to not talk about Viber at all
<bonsaitree> flocculant, Thanks
<bazhang> fully updated to 17.10 would be quite the treat
<cfhowlett> trick?  or treat?
<bazhang> still no toolchain afaict
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: not everybody likes to hear about commercial software being broken
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, :D
<pmjdebruijn> keep in mind that #ubuntu and #xubuntu and Ubuntu and XUbuntu support channels
<pmjdebruijn> not Viber support channels
<pmjdebruijn> and you are actually wanting Viber support, technically speaking
<pmjdebruijn> with the #ubuntu channel being often very busy, it's sometimes a matter of keeping the signal to noise ratio higher
<pmjdebruijn> so I can understand where they are coming from
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Yup, i agree
<bonsaitree> Okay, how do i do a full update to 17.10?
<bonsaitree> (the internet is full of different commands for a distro update so i don't know which one to use)
<cfhowlett> bonsaitree, jump in time machine.  go to October 2017 when it's released. download and install.
<cfhowlett> OR ... use the current supported versions and wait - patiently - for 17.10
<bonsaitree> Well, someone broke the laws of physics: <flocculant> bonsaitree: when you saut it doesn't start - do you mean at all? because grabbing the package and installing it on 17.04 (though updated to 17.10) installs and starts fine - removed it now.
<bonsaitree> cfhowlett, Or 17.04 anyway :) Which command to use?
<pmjdebruijn> huh
<pmjdebruijn> I thought you were already on 17.04
<pmjdebruijn> uhm
<pmjdebruijn> 17.10
<cfhowlett> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<pmjdebruijn> oh doh
<pmjdebruijn> of course
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, I am on 16.04.2 atm
<pmjdebruijn> ooooh :s
<v3n0m> Arch Linux vs Ubuntu? Which is fast?
<rud0lf> somebody asking on ubuntu channel which distro they like the most :)
<akxwi-dave> TOS version 2.04
<sim642> My upgraded xubuntu still locks screen with xscreensaver, how do I change that to lightlocker?
<GridCube> remove xscreensaver
<sim642> Oh, I didn't expect it to automagically pick up the other one
<sim642> After upgrading to 16.04 some icons in the indicator panel seem to be cropped to size, not scaled
<sim642> Any idea about that?
<GridCube> sim642: it's possible it hasn't had reset properly, i'd just rename the ~/.config/xfce4 folder and let it respawn in the next login
<sim642> doesn't that contain some other custom configuration though?
<v3n0m> Arch linux vs ubuntu speed comparison?
<xangua> Ubuntu has the community, Arch the speed, but xfce is pretty snappy in any distro you choose
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, trying to copy my last laptop's hard disk onto here, without changing the source any. It's failing due to no read permission.
<CrazyLikeAFox> Can I copy it as root and have it not mess with permissions?
<bonsaitree> I don't know if others have reported this, but there is a video driver glitch in Xubuntu. I think its because of the kernel, since it started appearing after i updated to 4.8 kernel, although i was on 16.04.2 back then (3-4 days ago). However, it is present on 17.04 too. The glitch is that when you are alt+tab-ing or when you are doing something dynamic (browser scrolling, watching a video, etc), there is a trapezoid-like line (like a varying
<bonsaitree> voltage level lol) that is appearing on the middle of the screen. That was present in the past too, but it was a single line and it wasn't noticeable. Now it's trapezoid-alike and it's annoying, like it cuts through whatever dynamic you are doing/watching.
#xubuntu 2017-04-26
<hylian> hello all
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! ubuntu 17.04 is available, but xubuntu 17.04 no. When is planned to release xubuntu 17.04?
<MoL0ToV> (i want to reinstall all pc with 17.04 on my network, a school)
<smerz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/17.04/release/
<MoL0ToV> is LTS?
<smerz> 16.04 is latest LTS release
<smerz> and i would recommend going for that tbh ;-)
<MoL0ToV> this summer i must reinstall all pc with latest lts release. is possible that for summer the LTS is  17.04?
<smerz> no LTS release are every two years
<smerz> 14.04 was LTS. 16.04 is LTS. next LTS will be 18.04
<MoL0ToV> 18.04 when is planned to be released?
<smerz> 18 is the year. 04 the month
<smerz> so april 2018
<MoL0ToV> so i must install 16.04 lts
<MoL0ToV> 16.04 has libreoffice 5.x ?
<smerz> just started libreoffice calc: Version: 5.1.6.2
<MoL0ToV> ok thx
<sorinello_> smerz, what's wrong with non LTS releases ?
<sorinello_> I am using xubuntu since 14.04 and I always migrated to the latest release after 1-2 days after release. Never had any issues
<smerz> i prefer older releases for stability
<smerz> even LTS i would wait like 6 months before upgrading. but that's personal experience/preference
<knome> sorinello_, nothing necessarily; whether you should use them or not depends on what you are looking for
<sorinello_> knome exactly, but in my opinion unless you are not using on any critical system, you shouldn't worry about being on an older versions. The benefits of newer software outnumber the benefits of having an older version in most cases
<smerz> that's a matter of opinion :-)
<Spass> sorinello_: Some people don't need to have the newest version of software (not counting security upgrades of course) and don't need to upgrade whole system two times a year
<Spass> you're a Linux enthusiast so it's fun for you, but it may not be fun for everyone
<sorinello_> well yes, I am en enthusiast. most of the release don't come with nothing new, but this, latest, 17.04 for example comes with a greatly improved version of terminal, which I already enjoy and use
<Spass> plus, I have some problems/bug on 17.04 which aren't a big problem for me, but I would not recommend 17.04 for a new user, I would recommend 16.04.2
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm running 16.04 on my dell XPS laptop, and am pretty happy with it in general, but there's one bug that is really, really annoying:
<kblin> when suspending the laptop, sometimes (like once every week or two) after logging back in all my open windows are closed
<kblin> it looks like they were killed, because e.g. firefox comes back up apologizing for having crashed
<pmjdebruijn> you mean ,as in the applicatinos aren't running anymore
<kblin> yeah,
<pmjdebruijn> did you check dmesg?
<kblin> I basically log in to what looks like a blank desktop
<pmjdebruijn> is there any correlation to how long you've been logged out?
<kblin> but it's certainly not a restart, at least according to uptime
<kblin> nope
<pmjdebruijn> any errors in dmesg?
<kblin> hmm, nothing immediately around the wakeup log entry
<kblin> but a bit later there's something about drm being stuck on the render ring
<kblin> I guess that'd be it, then
<kblin> didn't think of checking the kernel log, it looked like a userspace issue :)
<kblin> hm, annoying
<kblin> the kernel message tells me to use the latest kernel
<kblin> er no, the kernel message tells me to report the bug
<kblin> the bug report guidelines say "just use the latest kernel"
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> can you pastebin it?
<pmjdebruijn> which kernel do you have
<pmjdebruijn> since 16.04 can use the hardware enablement stacks
<pmjdebruijn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kblin> pmjdebruijn: yeah, I found that one as well and just rebooted to get to the latest regular kernel so I could clear out some space in /boot
<kblin> kernels have gotten rather large in the past years, and my probably too conservatively-spaced /boot can only hold two at a time
<kblin> let's try on the HWE kernel and xorg\
<pmjdebruijn> kblin: uhm? only two?
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you have a rediculously small /boot?
<pmjdebruijn> 1GB is generally fine for /boot
#xubuntu 2017-04-27
<xubuntu94w> Hi, as with the update to 17.04 Numix got improved, the black background of whisker menu, xfce4-systemload-plugin bar or Okular pdf reader is white now.  Is this a bug ?
<Spass> xubuntu94w: Hi, about Whisker Menu, they just changed the theme. In my opinion the previous black Whisker Menu was a bug :)
<x64386> 8-)
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<x64386> Hello, someone (except Google) can help with getting the hostname on dhcp on livecd?
<x64386> this
<x64386> https://askubuntu.com/questions/210530/casper-set-hostname-via-dhcp
<x64386> does not work
<needalilhelp> anyone around who can help me track down the caouse for bringing xubuntu 14.04 down to a crawl*?
<needalilhelp> can somebody help me to find out why xubuntu 14.04 slows down to a crawl after running a while, only restart fixes it
<Spass> needalilhelp: does xfce4-taskmanager (or 'top' in terminal) shows any unusual memory usage of some program?
<needalilhelp> if i knew how to read it correctly, i could tell you
<needalilhelp> in task manager, what is RSS and what is VSZ?
<needalilhelp> ah yes btw. i recall that dmesg does something like this
<needalilhelp> [ 1408.591528] perf samples too long (2501 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000 [ 1536.113965] EXT4-fs (sdc1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [ 1621.535105] INFO: NMI handler (perf_event_nmi_handler) took too long to run: 1.253 msecs [ 1636.735460] perf samples too long (12799 > 5000), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 25000 [ 1636.735470] INFO: NMI handler (perf_even
<needalilhelp> [ 1637.985646] perf samples too long (12725 > 10000), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 12500
<akxwi-dave> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7880784/what-is-rss-and-vsz-in-linux-memory-management
<needalilhelp> ok here we go screenshots of task manager, you might be able to make more out of it then me.
<needalilhelp> right now its so slow that im typing this msg and it shows up like 10 sec. later in thetext field
<needalilhelp> http://imgur.com/a/Yu9R2
<needalilhelp> brb will try to restart the browser to see if it gets any better
<ineedalilhelp> back, switched to FF now, instead Chrome, for some reason chrome is so slow, and is it possible that al those problems are caused by chrome? chrome does not see to be slow
<ineedalilhelp> bvut i have also brave installed and brave behaves the same way like chrome
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Chrome is a sow....
<ineedalilhelp> so chrome could be the culprit?
<ineedalilhelp> what browser to use then? in case that chrome is the drag
<JohnnyComeL8ly> No, I'm just saying Chrome doesn't help.
<ineedalilhelp> also i dont see the reason why chrome would drag down even my screensaver, it is stop motion now
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It isn't a Chrome issue... I'm just saying that it won't help to run it.
<ineedalilhelp> ah i see
<ineedalilhelp> so.. how would i track down the reason for the problem i dont even know where to start
<ineedalilhelp> any tips would be apriciated
<ineedalilhelp> here is my dmesg output https://pastebin.com/raw/kfMUMzZa
<ineedalilhelp> maybe that helps
<Spass> ineedalilhelp: what kernel version are you using? (uname -r)
<ineedalilhelp> Linux pgl 3.13.0-117-generic #164-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 7 11:05:26 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Spass> oh sorry for asking, kernel version was on top of your dmesg too
<ineedalilhelp> no need for apologies
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ineedalilhelp: It doesn't seem right that Chrome is registering 0% in your Task Manager, but Task Manager is 2.66%.
<ineedalilhelp> well im not sure why it is hapening
<ineedalilhelp> i have no idea why it slows down so much
<ineedalilhelp> but right now i realize that firefox works for some reason
<ineedalilhelp> im using firefox and can brwser normally
<ineedalilhelp> but
<ineedalilhelp> the thing that does not work normal is my screensaver its down to stop motion, im using mpv to playback a video with xscreensaver
<ineedalilhelp> also chrome is damn slow
<ineedalilhelp> even i restart chrome
<ineedalilhelp> the only thing that fixes everything is a full restart of the computer, but that does not last for long, then its back down to a crawl
<ineedalilhelp> and btw. the browser "Brave" behaves the same
<Spass> ineedalilhelp: your issue appears only after you're away from computer for a while or even when you working on it?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It might sound stupid, but I think you have a kernel issue.  Idk.
<ineedalilhelp> it happnes in both cases, working and not working on the computer
<ineedalilhelp> so it might be the kernel?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Have you tried disabling the screensaver?
<Spass> or disabling suspend
<ineedalilhelp> no but it hapens even without the screensaver getting activated
<ineedalilhelp> i mean it slows down while im using the comuter
<ineedalilhelp> computer*
<ineedalilhelp> without ever entering sleep state or activatting the screensaver
<ineedalilhelp> right now the only browser that works is firefox
<Spass> my guess - kernel issue or hard drive issue, but stay in the channel for some time, maybe somebody knows exactly what's wrong
<ineedalilhelp> if i start chrome now it is slow as hell, but its only the chrome browser, and if i actiovate the screensaver, that one is also stop motion i.e. slow, but as said FF works
<ineedalilhelp> yup just tried again the screensaver, the problem persits, but FF is not affected
<JohnnyComeL8ly> There's a way to check if it is purely a harddrive issue... clone your HDD onto another one.
<ineedalilhelp> if it was a harddriver issue, wouldnt that affect the whole System including all apps?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes, I was thinking about that.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> "harddriver" lol
<ineedalilhelp> lol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ineedalilhelp: You do have an old software setup... I would recommend booting into a liveUSB and copying essential data off the system partition.  After that, just grab Xubuntu 17.04 and make a fresh install!
<ineedalilhelp> btw. even gimp works fine
<ineedalilhelp> i know i have an old OS, but the thing is, i installed it a few days ago, so it is actually fresh and the reason is because the fglrx driver wont run with a newer kernel
<ineedalilhelp> i want to run Playonlinux with dx11 support, which works
<ineedalilhelp> in this setup
<ineedalilhelp> have the ATI HD5850 Radeon with 1GB ram
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, it is only some things that have a slowness issue?
<ineedalilhelp> yeah, thats the strange thing
<ineedalilhelp> even running a game works, but chrome like kills the whole system and the screensaver too and also the brave browser
<ineedalilhelp> its a strange and "to me" a mysterious thing
<ineedalilhelp> if it was the browser, lets say chrome if it was some memory leak thing, wouldnt a restart of the brwoser solve the issue?
<ineedalilhelp> if so, it doesnt
<ineedalilhelp> and the more strange thing is, whe  the probem happens with chrome, and even i did not open brave browser, the same thing happens anyway
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Is the game a 3d one?
<ineedalilhelp> yes it is star trek online it requiers dx11 support currently only working with wine 2.3 stage version
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, I'm not sure... is there a library that Chrome and Brave share?
<ineedalilhelp> i dont know, how can i check that?
<ineedalilhelp> also then, i guess mpv should share the same library?
<ineedalilhelp> i mean since it happnes also when using the screensaver
<ineedalilhelp> also maybe xscreensaver in addition
<Cursarion> I upgraded Thunar to 1.6.11 in hopes of getting rid of the file rename crash bug, but now it seems to freeze because of other activities, far more often
<Cursarion> :(
<flocculant> Cursarion: bug 1679488 - which has an updated package available in one of the team ppa's (or info on how to build and patch) we need to get that landed in 17.10 and then we can sru
<ubottu> bug 1679488 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar freezes when left inactive for a while" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679488
<Cursarion> looks what I have, I think I also had temporary files there
<Cursarion> looks like*
<rud0lf> Cursarion: my thunar freezes very often when i use right-click menu action like "open console from here" or "make archive"
<rud0lf> sometimes even when double-click on executable
<horaz> Hi
<horaz> Some italian speakers?
#xubuntu 2017-04-28
<Spass> I have a small issue with restoring folders from trash in Thunar, I suppose it's a known issue?
<Spass> folder gets restored, but I get a message "Items in the trash may not be modified."
<Spass> and I must "skip it"
<Spass> I'm on 17.04, but same is on 16.04 in VirtualBox
<Spass> should be easy to reproduce, just create 'test' folder, make a 'file.txt' within that folder, move 'test' folder to trash, try to restore it
<Spass> can someone confirm?
<akxwi-dave> spass I can confirm here on 17.04
<akxwi-dave> However if i yes to all, the are still restored
<Spass> akxwi-dave: Yes, folder is still restored, but that message is confusing and unnecessary IMHO
<Spass> makes you think "something went wrong"
<akxwi-dave> true, it does make you think that its not going to restore..
<akxwi-dave> I would file it as a bug and then its up to the developer too decide if to change the wording
<akxwi-dave> if you do file it, give me the number on LP and I'll confirm
<Spass> I didn't file it yet
<Spass> I don't thing that window is needed at all, it's not just a wording of a message http://i.imgur.com/RSI1TJi.png
<Spass> Typical user may think - that's my trash and I just want to restore a folder from it, shouldn't be a problem
<Spass> plus, default focus is on 'Cancel' button and when you click it, the folder stays in the trash AND is restored, very confusing
<flocculant> Spass: please report that on launchpad, ubuntu-bug thunar
<flocculant> I can't - non-standard thunar, but I've done the xfce report and will link launchpad to it later
<Spass> flocculant: ok, will do
<Spass> flocculant: but wait, I use Thunar from xubuntu-staging too, so probably Apport won't work
<thunder011> hi i am new to xubuntu an i want to upgrade my system to its latest verson with terminal so how can i do it??:):):)
<thunder011> please any one help me ???
<encomjones> what version are you running right now
<thunder011> i dont know how to find it??
<encomjones> try a cat /etc/os-release in a terminal
<thunder011> my saftware center is also not working
<encomjones> well a cat /etc/os-release in a terminal will give you the info of what version you are running
<thunder011> i tried apt-get update with root
<thunder011> VERSION="16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus)"
<drc> thunder011: google gave me this as the first hit to "xubuntu 17.04 upgrade via terminal"  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-04
<thunder011> ok thanks
<thunder011> :):):)
<drc> Enjoy!
<flocculant> thunder011: you'll need to update more than once to reach latest - 16.04 > 16.10 > 17.04
<thunder011> ok  tx
<flocculant> and then every 9 months a new one releases
<encomjones> thunder011: it would be much cleaner and quicker to do a fresh install unless it is not possible for you
<thunder011> yeah
 * drc wanted to say that but decided not to :)
<flocculant> thunder011: all that aside - you'll likely need to fix apt first if things aren't workiing properly there eg software center and apt update
<thunder011> okay
<drc> If he cleanly re-installs, he shouldn't have to "fix apt", should he?
<encomjones> no not for a clean install
<thunder011> sorry i am new to linux so i cant understade it well so i desided to download latest xubuntu distro   insted
<thunder011> sorry for my english
<Spass> thunder011: remember to backup your files from current system, if you need to :)
<thunder011> yeah
<thunder011> can you tell me does all linux distro use same kernal ??
<encomjones> not all no
<thunder011> i mean they modify kernal as per thier need but the main kernal they use is same
<drc> no :)
<drc> it's...complicated....
<thunder011> ???
<drc> see https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/226230/how-to-find-out-what-distros-are-using-particular-linux-version for what distro use what kernel (spoiler: they send you to distrowatch)
<thunder011> ok so is this possible to use new kernal of xubuntu to old  xubuntu os   ?
<Spass> you mean newest kernel possible on 16.04 for example? without needing to upgrading it to 17.04?
<thunder011> yes
<thunder011> https://askubuntu.com/questions/172927/do-all-linux-distros-use-the-same-kernel
<Spass> but is there a reason you need that newest kernel on your system?
<thunder011> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-reasons-update-kernel-linux/
<diogenes_> thunder011, here is a script that upgrades your kernel to the latest stable, but it's not recommended! https://paste.opensuse.org/56809878
<drc> thunder011: Let's look at it this way:  if you buy a MG sports car and know what you are doing you can put a Astin-Martin engine in it...but why?  The MG was designed to work with the parts it comes with.
 * Spass is driving MG ZT ;)
<drc> If you don't know what you're doing you'll only end up with a broken MG :(
<thunder011> ok
<Spass> thunder011: about that article 1) Security Fixes - you'll get security fixes in Xubuntu LTS, don't worry 2) Stability Improvements - is your 16.04 not stable? 3) Stability Improvements - what hardware doesn't wok on your 16.04 4) Increased Speed - well, maybe :)
<Spass> * 3) Updated Drivers
<drc> yeah, what Spass said.
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Spass> thunder011: I'm not saying you shouldn't do it, I'm just saying maybe you don't have to
<thunder011> sorry there was some problem with my net coonection
<flocculant> thunder011: so what exactly are you doing? reinstalling from newest iso?
<thunder011> okay let me ask one more silly question is it possible to use kernal of diifernt os with another linux os i mean kali linux kernel with ubuntu distro  ????:'(
<flocculant> if you want to start doing that - install kali
<thunder011> i tried to find answer on google but i cant find any answer
<flocculant> you are new - you're not really sure what you're doing here, so doing something like that is probably not a good idea at the moment
<thunder011> please dont get furious :-D:-D:-D
<flocculant> you certainly won't get support for that here
<thunder011> nope i just want to know what happenes when i create fusion of different os with some modifications
<flocculant> breakage often
<drc> thunder011: is this your main/only computer?  If yes they don't play with it...get another (cheap) one to play with.  If "no"...have fun :)
<thunder011> :):):)
<thunder011> ????   what is hyperspace or hypervisor
<thunder011> https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-to-run-multiple-OSs-at-the-same-time-on-a-single-PC-without-using-any-VM-or-third-party-tool#
<mumptai> is there a known issue with cryptsetup failing after a recent update on a 14.04 installation?
#xubuntu 2017-04-29
<Delvien> When I click "sound settings" via xfce4-panel notification tray's speaker icon I get the following window. http://i.imgur.com/U5gEFca.png I have to 'run' pavucontrol to get to the actual settings, anyone know how to fix that?
<rud0lf> it was a shorten for entire regex string
<rud0lf> sorry wrong channel
<Xubuntu-Alex> good morning room
<Xubuntu-Alex> may I ask some support here?
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xubuntu-Alex> oppss ok flocculant
<Xubuntu-Alex> I am running Xubuntu on macbook ALUminium and I am experiencing something strange with bluetooth:
<Xubuntu-Alex> It looks like working out of the box..  but.. when I start the laptop  the bluetooth sometimes is loaded, sometimes is not loaded...
<Xubuntu-Alex> to make it work I simply restart (one or more times till is loaded again)
<Xubuntu-Alex> I was wondering if there is a way to make it work every time or at least a commandline to load it without rebooting..
<flocculant> Xubuntu-Alex: never touched any sort of mac ... but a quick look on the web found this which might help (though old) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Aluminum
<flocculant> you might want to wait for others, also you could try #ubuntu, at bluetooth level shouldn't be any difference
<Xubuntu-Alex> flocculant: do you know how to find the name of the device? I'd like to apply the line sugested in your link (sudo hciconfig hci0 reset)  but it looks like hci0  is not my device...
<flocculant> try hciconfig
<flocculant> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/hciconfig.8.html
<Xubuntu-Alex> flocculant: thanks a lot... getting into that...
<flocculant> Xubuntu-Alex: if it doesn't help - I'm not the person to ask about it - got no bluetooth here ;)
<Xubuntu-Alex> flocculant: lucky man...  ;)
<Xubuntu-Alex> blody bt  :s
<xubuntu24i> how to install
<xubuntu24i> steam
<bonsaitree> Lol what a bug. I booted and there were 2 network-manager icons on the taskbar, and after 4-5 seconds one of them disappeared. Does this mean that there were 2 instances of the network-manager running at startup and the OS is clever enough to kill one of them (if it notice a duplicate process)?
<Spass> bonsaitree: one of them was probably an indicator and the other was in the notification area
<Spass> unfortunately, this issue occurs pretty often and not only network manager is affected
<bonsaitree> Spass:I have seen this, but that was a while ago, maybe 2-3 years ago. Maybe it's a 17.04 issue?
<Spass> I have this pretty often on my 17.04 and before on 16.10
<bonsaitree> Also the application menu button is sometimes misbehaving, not recognizing a 'click'
<bonsaitree> It will label itself as it should for the action 'click', but not do what the 'click' is supposed to do
<Spass> bonsaitree: you mean top-left Whisker Menu?
<bonsaitree> Spass:Indeed
<Spass> is it related to this bug maybe? https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13509
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13509 in General "Button loses highlight when moving cursor on screen edges" [Normal,Resolved: moved]
<bonsaitree> Spass:Nope, a little bit different. In my case, when i click the WM button, the WM button will highlight itself, but not show the actual applications.
<bonsaitree> Spass:And if i click again, once or twice, it will then show the applications
<Spass> bonsaitree: it's probably related to that bug, unless your issue occurs even when your cursor isn't on the screen edge
<Spass> I have the same issue with button highlighting instead of showing menu, but only on specific "pixels" near the screen edge
<bonsaitree> Spass:I think that's the case here, too. I think this only happens in the upper left quadrant of the WM circle icon
<bonsaitree> Spass:Like it's a border-deciding error or something (loosely speaking, i don't have a clue about graphics programming)
<Spass> well, in that case you've just described two of a few little annoyances that I have on my Xubuntu 17.04 now :) unfortunately there's no solution yet, so we have to report bugs and wait
<Spass> 1) duplicate icons in the 'tray' 2) Whisker Menu loosing focus on hover
<bonsaitree> Spass:Also the graphics glitch is annoying. When i scroll through a website, alt+tab, watch a video (doing anything dynamic), there is a trapezoid-alike shape which appears on the screen. Sometimes it's in the middle, sometimes lower, sometimes higher.
<bonsaitree> Spass: http://cosketch.com/Saved/pi1fWNME
<Spass> bonsaitree: screen tearing? I think it's a known issue (and maybe there's a solution) but I can't help here, I don't have that problem on my hardware (nvidia gpu)
<Spass> but stay here for a while, maybe somebody will help you with that
<bonsaitree> Spass:Nope, it's not like screen tearing, the shape of whatever is shown is not shifted. It's only "representing" the image with the trapezoid-alike shape
<Kedalu> how to monitor CPU usage on terminal?
<encomjones> top or htop
<Kedalu> then in "top" is there a way to get pretty output? The top portion looks quirky
<Handreza> hi everyone
<knome> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<Handreza> im having trouble trying to install software in to my xubuntu
<Handreza> my gnome software is not working
<diogenes_> Handreza, you mean software center?
<Handreza> yes
<bekks> Handreza: which Xubuntu version do you have, which software are you trying to install, how are you trying exactly?
<diogenes_> try with synaptic package manager
<Handreza> hold on please
<Handreza> i think is 16.04.32
<bekks> I'd just go with "sudo apt install" :)
<bekks> Handreza: what does "lsb_release -a" say?
<Handreza> "sudo apt install" + softwarename ?
<Spass> Handreza: if you like GUI use Synaptic to install and search packages
<bekks> Handreza: which software are you trying to install?
<Handreza> I need just to install the presentation software wich comes with libreoffice
<bekks> Handreza: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<Handreza> i dont think its gonna work, since i dont know how to deal with terminal
<bekks> Handreza: all yu need to do is typing "sudo apt install " and the name of the package, after reading the link given.
<diogenes_> Handreza, run in termina: sudo apt install synaptic
<Handreza> also, i do prefer not to install these complete pack
<Spass> Handreza: it's called Impress, package name is "libreoffice-impress"
<Handreza> ok, i will try to do this now
<Spass> sudo apt install libreoffice-impress
<Spass> but I recommend you to install Synaptic too, it's very simple graphical package manager
<Handreza> it looks like working.. -)
<Handreza> 84%
<Handreza> let me see the result
<Handreza> Perfect..
<Handreza> I really, really apreciat your helping hand my friends
<Handreza> just one more thing... How can I fix my software center, as it does keeping looping without load anything
<bekks> Handreza: I'd try: sudo apt update
<Spass> I always help myself by removing this thing from my Xubuntu as fast as possible :)
<Spass> that's my fix for gnome software center
<Handreza> let me see the result after promped
<Handreza> still looping
<diogenes_> is it ubuntu software center?
<Handreza> Im trying to install TUX Paint
<Handreza> xubuntu GNOME SOFTWARE APLICATION
<Handreza> Its in Brazilian portuguese
<diogenes_> I've heard they're making anew software center something related to gnome fork and the old software center is deprecated
<Handreza> do know the command line to install TUX Paint?
<Handreza> Do u know?
<diogenes_> Handreza, I've adviced you more than once and Spass did advice you too, install synaptic and there you can search for software
<Handreza> how i do procedure after:  sudo apt update
<Handreza> ?
<diogenes_> sudo apt upgrade
<Handreza> I saw -> 245 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them
<diogenes_> just type in your password
<diogenes_> and let it upgrade
<Handreza> it was not my password what it did ask me for
<diogenes_> it should have asked for your password
<Handreza> but it did not
<diogenes_> ok what it did then?
<Handreza> 245 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them
<diogenes_> then run what it says
<Handreza> im afraid to say, i got to leave
<Handreza> but i really thank so much
<Handreza> 4 your help, so far
<diogenes_> ok take care
<Handreza> i will be in touch, in order to try to solve the rest of my issues
<diogenes_> ok
<Handreza> Have u a great day Diogenes
<diogenes_> thank you the same to you
#xubuntu 2017-04-30
<thunder011> hi  my xubuntus  parole media player is not working correctly can anyone help me
<thunder011> i have upgraded my xubuntu to latest verson but it cant also helps
<mrkramps> thunder011, any reason why not to use another media player?
<mrkramps> there had been different issues with parole over time
<thunder011> i am now using vlc media player but i want to use default media player
<mrkramps> thunder011, and what exactly does not work?
<thunder011> so there is many bugs in parole media player ??
<mrkramps> especially seeking seems broken
<thunder011> when i use seek bar to skip some time it hangs and close immediately
<mrkramps> thunder011, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1667786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667786 in parole "Parole 0.9.0 crashes when skipping any video" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mrkramps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/parole/+bug/1667786
<mrkramps> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1550444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550444 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole media player segfaults when seeking forward in a video file" [High,Confirmed]
<thunder011> if i uninstall parole player wil it create any problem in system ??
<thunder011> yeah
<mrkramps> removing parole will also remove the meta package xubuntu-desktop
<mrkramps> which is not a problematic things
<thunder011> ok thanks
<thunder011> :):):)
<mrkramps> this meta package just ensures all packages belonging to this desktop environment are installed
<mrkramps> if updating to a new ubuntu version it might be a good idea to install this package again, as dependencies might have changed
<thunder011> nope i have updated xubuntu but bug is still there
<thunder011> currently i am running  16.04.2 LTS
<akxwi-dave> teh bug is still there in 17.04 although only on the 32 bit version..
<akxwi-dave> i would install a different media player for playing movies.. personally I use VLC which is available in  Software
<thunder011> yeah parole player working fine on 64bit
<angus_mcgyver> hello, i just installed xubuntu 17.04 - works like a charm. which tv-application can you recommend? i can't get me-tv to compile
<bonsaitree> Yes, it turned out that it's screen tearing happening on 17.04. Anyone noticed it and possible fixes? Thanks in advance.
<Luis> Can someone help me?
<knome> ask the question and find out?
<Luis> I can´t connect to wifi in xubuntu
<mrkramps> Luis, xubuntu version and wifi chipset?
<Luis>  Intel GM965 Express Chipset, Xubuntu 16.04.2 for 32 bits
<mrkramps> the former is not a wifi chipset
<Luis> sorry, i am a beginner, so I don´t know a lot
<mrkramps> buildin wifi device or usb stick?
<Luis> buildin
<mrkramps> try terminal command lspci
<Luis> And then?
<mrkramps> have a look at the command's output
<Luis> ok, done
<mrkramps> you may at leat guess which of the listed devices in the output might be your wifi chip
<Luis> Is it the host bridge?
<Luis> Forgot it, it isn´t...
<Luis> Ok, I think is this one: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<mrkramps> sounds goo
<mrkramps> d
<mrkramps> Luis, go to settings and restrcted drivers
<Luis> ok
<mrkramps> the dialog should show an entry 'Broadcom B43 wireless driver'
<Luis> It says they are not available drivers
<mrkramps> strange
<mrkramps> well, we can try doing this manually:
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<mrkramps> and when finished:
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Luis> it says it can´t localize the packages
<mrkramps> Luis, first or second command?
<Luis> First and second :(
<mrkramps> i guess, the multiverse repository is not activated then
<mrkramps> Luis, settings → software & updates
<Luis> But I had already activated it
<mrkramps> and updated the package cache?
<Luis> No, because i can´t connect to the internet
<Luis> but now i realize i have to connect by ethernet
<mrkramps> well, of course … any kind of internet connection might be helpful for installing packages =D
<mrkramps> Luis, and check settings → restricted drivers first when connected
<Luis> Ok, sorry for making losing your time, I had already solved it, thanks bro :)
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<Other> Hey all. I have my monitor for my linux box about 7 feet away from me. I want to scale up the desktop so that the menus and icons are big. I don't know whether that's resolution (on a LCD) or a setting in Xfce.
<mrkramps> Other, appearance settings i guess, increase font size
<mrkramps> or use a custom dpi setting
<Other> Ok thanks   font size and tweaking the panel size makes it much better
#xubuntu 2018-04-23
<elvin_presler> Does anyone know how to reduce the crazy mouse acceleration in Xubuntu 17.10.2? The sliders and values in Xfce4 setting manager do nothing at all.
<elvin_presler> *17.10.1
<elvin_presler> xset m */* * where "*" is a value, does nothing.
<Luvagit> hello
<Unit193> Hi.
<Luvagit> hello, i want to ask, can xubuntu run activex web pages?
<alkino> Luvagit: it's not about Xubuntu
<alkino> it's about your browser I think
<Unit193> That's an IE thing.
<MJCD> heyyyy
<MJCD> weird problem
<MJCD> im using I believe xlogin
<MJCD> and it looks super basic which im fine with
<MJCD> but - it lacks session configuration options
<MJCD> not sure even where to look
#xubuntu 2018-04-24
<BionicMac> Testing out the RC 18.04 iso install. Clean looking installer. My first rodeo with Xubuntu. I think Xubuntu found a home on my old workhorse IBM ThinkCentre P4. Nice.
<metalbiker> hey guys, i was just wondering if it's possible to have an option to make any open window just show an icon instead of the whole bubble/button/label.
<metalbiker> or maybe a dot/dash over the icon of the open window
<metalbiker> sort of like what gnome does
<krytarik> metalbiker: https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/tasklist
<metalbiker> krytarik: thank you for the link. i'll check it out right now.
<metalbiker> where's that option found krytarik?
<metalbiker> i'll dig around and see if i can find it.
<krytarik> Going through the panel settings directly is one way - otherwise it's a bit finicky to get to the Window Buttons settings.
<metalbiker> krytarik: cool. i'll take that route then. lol
<new> can i mount a smb share using Thunar?
<new> when i enter smb://servername/Share_name
<new> I get " Failed to open "File System"."
<kj4> hello! does anyone know how to blacklist 4k display resolution?
<metalbiker> krytarik: i found the option to turn off those labels and wow! what a difference that makes! thanks for your help!and everything's running great. 18.04's a badass release!
<metalbiker> krytarik: oh, i do have another question. why's there two wifi icons in the indicator portion of the panel?
<RoadRunner> Attempting rescue from live cd. When start xubuntu live cd (16.04) get a black screen with a question "Select CD-ROM Boot type:" and choices: "1." & "2." with no text description next to the numbers.  What does each choice say?
<vivus> RoadRunner: sounds like a BIOS option
#xubuntu 2018-04-25
<aaaayuu> Hello, questions concerning repository and updates to wireshark
<aaaayuu> About two months ago I noticed wireshark was upgraded and is now using 2.9 fromthe original 2.4.5, I have found that unless I delete all ppa's I cannot keep 2.4.5 from being upgraded to 2.9. Understand, 2.9 does not support geoip whereas 2.4.5 does.
<aaaayuu> Has this issue been adressed or does anyone have a resolution for this issue?
<vivus> aaaayuu: shouldn't this be for #wireshark ?
<aaaayuu> no, wireshark works just fine. The repository is where the issue resides
<krytarik> Some random PPAs you've got there, yes.
<vivus> it cant be "all PPAs", it's just a wireshark PPA
<aaaayuu> Say again. canonical or ubuntu repository upgraded wireshark to 2.9 from 2.4.5 thus losing geoip capability
<aaaayuu> don't know which or both  but searching for solution Ws 2.9 is now dedicated to xenial
<aaaayuu> correct, not all ppa, thid parties had no affect, though with wireshark ppa and ubuntu /cannonical ppas still auto upgraded to 2.9
<vivus> the bump to 2.9 must be for security reasons otherwise such a bump would not happen on 16.04
<krytarik> !info wireshark xenial
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6+g32dac6a-2ubuntu0.16.04 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 58 kB
<krytarik> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 53 kB
<RoadRunner> vivus: no, BIOS definately finiched POST; this was the very first screen of the liveCD boot. 1 - lead to the Welcome screen with choices to try or install and 2 - timed out and terminated. But I would like to know what the actual text for each of those choices said.
<RoadRunner> Also, pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 after boot from live cd gets into terminal with request to log in: what login and pswd works for Xubuntu?
<aaaayuu> thank you vivus, krytarik, coulld not find changelog affecting wireshark or why it auto upgrades to 2.9 / trial use Bionic beaver now has 2.4 with geoip. Will probably transfer when auth release
<RoadRunner> ie: what are the default login and password for Xubuntu's LiveCD?
<Unit193> xubuntu/blank, iirc.
<leigh> Hi. I have just updated 18.04 and on reboot just get a black screen with no GRUB. Worryingly I also cant enter BIOS using F2 key on boot on my ASUS x550 laptop. Any ideas?
<enyc> do all ubuntu official variants get reelased at the same day, tomorrow?
<Unit193> Yep.
<p01nt3r> hello, is this also the support-chat for chaletos (what basically is xubuntu)?
<flocculant> no it isn't - talk to chaletos whatever that is for support
<akxwi-dave> try here  https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/108630943169932456503
<p01nt3r> thank you
<wojtasss> hi guys i have a question, because I have two network manager on top panel
<wojtasss> ok, never mind, i fix it
<wojtasss> *I have fixed it
#xubuntu 2018-04-26
<xubuntu64d> Hi, I want to update my xubuntu to the next LTS, Is It Safe to do that? Which coomands should I Use? Is there a Manual? My Config: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bBzNWzTc2h/
<xubuntu64d> Is sudo dist-upgrade, the command I should execute?
<tiyteeze> Tell me if i'm wrong but the next LTS of xubuntu isn't released yet unless you are talking of 16.04
<xubuntu64d> It seems like this is possible from tomorrow. Is there than a safe gui tool? https://xubuntu.org/release/18-04/
<tiyteeze> Yes there is a GUI
<tiyteeze> built in
<tiyteeze> I am not on my computer tight now
<tiyteeze> but I remember somwhere on the settings you can say if you want to upgrade your distro and if only want the LTS or not
<tiyteeze> Then when the release is on the stable
<tiyteeze> you get a pop-up to upgrad
<tiyteeze> upgrade
<tiyteeze> And I am not shure that it'll be avaiable so soon. On one of the latest article they spoke about a lack of testers
<Spass> xubuntu64d, what version are you using right now, 16.04 or 17.10? if you want GUI tool to handle the upgrade, pre-installed software-properties-gtk should take care of that
<xubuntu64d> i use 16.04
<Spass> if you want to upgrade so early, make sure you have update notification set to "For every release" or something like that in the Updates tab in that software
<Spass> because as far as I know, when you have "For every LTS release" you will have to wait for point release 18.04.1 to get notified about the update
<Spass> and after the upgrade change it back to "For LTS versions"
<Spass> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/notify-lts.jpg
<xubuntu64d> ok, I wait just want to use Pretty easy privacy as fast as possibile and they reccomen 18.04 https://pep.foundation/blog/enigmail-2-with-pretty-easy-privacy-pep-support-by-default-for-new-users/index.html
<xubuntu64d> *recommend
<tiyteeze> and do-release-upgrade will be the right command
<nathan_> Hello
<nathan_> I read the request on the website for testing feedback.  Running the 18.04 beta for a few days now.. installation went without a hitch
<nathan_> Everything I have tried has worked
<GridCube> nathan_: report your results in the tracker please :D http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<nathan_> Thanks, GridCube
<Spass> hello nathan_, the official 18.04 version will be released soon, but make sure to be here later for 18.10 tests also :)
<nathan_> Spass..  I will.  I always play with the betas, just have been remiss about reporting
<Spass> yeah, I was little bit late for 18.04 here myself, but I'll try to not be late for 18.10
<nathan_> Very good.   So, now I have the big decision...  when to upgrade my physical machine from 17.10 to 18.04.  May install it side-by-side first just to be safe
<mdm_> hello guys when xubuntu 18.04 will be released
<Spass> nathan_, safest way is waiting for the point release 18.04.1 and then upgrade, but I think I'll do that earlier on my machine, I'm on 17.10 also
<mdm_> same here
<Spass> it should be released really soon
<tiyteeze> mdm_: When it's ready :p Ubuntu should release today and Xubuntu might be released startin tomorrow
<nathan_> Spass, I am impatient.   :D   I have some extra space on my SSD that I set aside for dual-boot purposes..  I may just throw down a clean 18.04 to shake it down a bit, then do the upgrade later
<mdm_> so .. we have to wait
<Spass> I thought it will be today, but according to this site (draft) it might be tomorrow - https://xubuntu.org/release/18-04/
<Spass> but I'm in no hurry
<nathan_> Thinking I might export my package list on 17.10, install 18.04 fresh, import the list, and watch the fireworks
<Spass> well in that case - yes, do it outside of your main system :D
<mdm_> lol i have lunched beta 1
<nathan_> so...  time for a dumb question.  Can the beta be upgraded to the released version?
<Spass> it uses the same repos, so sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and you should be fine
<nathan_> Very nice.  Easy peasy
<akxwi-dave> Nathan, I have been running an upgraded 17.10 to 18.04 for while now.. and all is good.. the upgrade when quite well. (even if it does have to share a PC with win 10)
<nathan_> I don't have the Windoze issue..  only run that as VMs
<TDO|Aquina> Is everything going according to plan?
<enyc> maybe maybe-not
<flocculant> which plan?
<enyc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/date.html
<enyc> ^ official announcements
<enyc> apparently, iso images being respun
<enyc> there were some irritating problems, apparently
<flocculant> a bit more than irritating for flavours affected ;)
<TDO|Aquina> huh? ISO testing? Release of Xubuntu?
<TDO|Aquina> Since I/we was/were not accepted in the Launchpad ISO testing grp its a bit hard to know what's going on.
<TDO|Aquina> How is the Xubuntu leader at present? I/we were active when Cody A.S. was and Charlie (tca) was active.
<TDO|Aquina> Xubuntu hardy and lucyd
<TDO|Aquina> lucid
<flocculant> if you mean who - there is now a council > https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-council
<TDO|Aquina> Sean DAvis?
<flocculant> is one of them
<TDO|Aquina> I see
<TDO|Aquina> some problems, hm I see.
<TDO|Aquina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<TDO|Aquina> thanks for the update! :-)
<TDO|Aquina> But on the Xubuntu side of things? Everything O.K.?
<flocculant> TDO|Aquina: yea - though I will be checking the respin to make sure the fix for others doesn't break us
<flocculant> or someone will if I am asleep
<TDO|Aquina> :-)
<TDO|Aquina> :D
<adalbert> Downloading Xubuntu desktop amd64 ... woot !!
<Markdown1_> no more 32 versions I heard.
<lirodon> no more 32-bit install ISOs actually
<Unit193> That's Ubuntu, Xubuntu still has them.
<knome> yep.
<knome> adalbert, and the ISO you're downloading might be not the final one...
<adalbert> https://imgur.com/a/DWYFrQp
<adalbert> it's official
<knome> it's not
<Unit193> It's said that since the 24th.
<knome> also clearly random imgur image is more official than the xubuntu website ;)
* Unit193 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 18.04 is out! https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-18-04-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Markdown1_> I hope there would be an official Raspberry Pi image of Xubuntu this time just like Ubuntu Mate
<Unit193> That's a "community" ISO for them anyway, and it was offered to Xubuntu a while ago, but lack of testers so didn't go for it.
<knome> yep.
<Markdown1_> I think theres a channel of raspberry pi
<Markdown1_> maybe we should ask there for testers?
<knome> the xubuntu team doesn't have the energy or manpower to coordinate that, but contributions are welcome (eg. if you want to make it happen and donate your time, we can likely make it an official port)
<lirodon> update-manager -cd isn't lighting up
<Markdown1_> knome oh I guess quite a few contributors/volunteers would be needed then.
<Markdown1_> knome Thanks.
<Markdown1_> looks like I have Uploaded 10 times more than I have Downloaded the torrent and yet the download is still not 25% :P
<knome> Markdown1_, one very active could help a lot, but obviously for testing one isn't really enough... and no problem.
<Markdown1_> maybe downloading the ISO from the mirrors and then putting it in the torrent folder and seeding is a better idea.
<Markdown1_> too many people trying to download making the whole thing slow.
<knome> the main server does serve the torrent too (afaik) so it's not like nobody is seeding ;)
<knome> but yes, it might help if a some people with fast upstream and the time to share would have it
<Markdown1_> knome ofcourse theres seed, I mean theres too many people :)
<knome> welcome LTS release day
<lirodon> as in, I run update-manager -cd and it's telling me I have the latest (but if I go there normally it still talks about 17.10)
<Markdown1_> IDK I aways prefer fresh installs.
<knome> that said, i'm off for now. have a fun release day!
<Markdown1_> old habits are hard to get rid of I think.
<Markdown1_> *always
<Markdown1_> knome goodbye
<lirodon> it'd be awkward to probably have to tell my friend (the one I successfully got to switch from XP to Xubuntu on her new-to-her Optiplex) that the recommendation is to reinstall everything
<lirodon> Though I basically explained the difference between 16.04 and 17.10, and she chose to start with 16.04
<Markdown1_> I think LTS is always a better idea for beginners.
<lirodon> I basically told her "this one's LTS, this one isn't, but the next release is LTS _anyway_)
<Markdown1_> last I heard Linux Desktop share was at 5%
<Markdown1_> I hope there would be some progress now.
<lirodon> up-to-date, supported, free, and still good on older hardware is better than Unsupported, Old, Insecure XP imo
<Markdown1_> I am also seeding Ubuntu Mate, Kubuntu and Ubuntu Server and my Router LEDs are blinking like crazy :P
<Markdown1_> lirodon I agree
<lirodon> I had not really looked at Xubuntu for quite a while before this, and even I'm impressed at how much nicer it's gotten
<Markdown1_> the thing that drove me to Xubuntu was its color scheme and awesome icons :P
<Markdown1_> compared to Orange and whatnot others were using :P
<Markdown1_> then I found out how both GTK and QT apps looks nice in Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2018-04-27
<fabioluciano> Anybody use unit193  ubuntu core iso?
<Unit193> A couple people do.
<fabioluciano> Hi :)
<fabioluciano> Seems that the team release the bionic iso, but unfurtenely doesnt seems to work. The ubiquity crashes
<Unit193> ubiquity can be quite the pain.  What arch, vbox or hardware?
<fabioluciano> hardware
<Unit193> Do you see permission errors in /var/log/syslog?  In the past, as a bug in ubiquity or somewhere one had to run it as root. ;/
<fabioluciano> @unit193 A lot of them on syslog.
<fabioluciano> https://pastebin.com/RpXUMuQ9
<fabioluciano> On the paste i just pasted where the error occours
<fabioluciano> @Unit193 amd64 :)
<Unit193> fabioluciano: And is this installing from the boot menu, or live session?
<fabioluciano> @unit193 i tried both.
<Unit193> The errors you pasted weren't really troublesome, installer passing deprecated args and stuff like that.
<fabioluciano> @Unit193 https://paste.ee/p/tVnrH
<Unit193> That's the permission denied I was thinking of yeah.
<fabioluciano> :|
<Unit193> In the past, running the installer as root worked around the issue, but isn't really a fix...
<fabioluciano> In moments like that i feel sad to not help in the tests...
<fabioluciano> And i also tested the command in the launcher in the terminal
<fabioluciano> sudo --preserve-env=DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS,XDG_RUNTIME_DIR sh -c 'ubiquity gtk_ui'
<fabioluciano> i tried a lot of things hehehe
<Unit193> (In case you were wondering, I was looking around https://paste.ee/p/tVnrH#s=0&l=3901)
<Unit193> fabioluciano: Are you in a live session now, btw?
<fabioluciano> sorry
<fabioluciano> yes
<USERNAME00> There is an error on the dl site btw https://xubuntu.org/download#lts
<USERNAME00> Just thought you should know.
<USERNAME00> codename xenial xerus
<enyc> USERNAME00: and the release note link below
<enyc> https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-18-04-release/  does exist already, at least
<USERNAME00> people make mistakes no worries just figured i would let you know
<badrihippo> Can I upgrade from xenial to bionic directly?
<badrihippo> I ran do-release-upgrade but it seems to be doing artful instead
<robinsmith> hey everyone! anyone had a chance to install and run xu 18.04? how's it looking? stable?
<robinsmith> is there nobody here?
<robinsmith> anybody there?
<hycer> just sit back and enjoy your dist-upgrade
<robinsmith> okay!
<robinsmith> I am on 16.04 (fully updated) ...
<robinsmith> will "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get distupgrade" get me 18.04?
<robinsmith> do I need to run any new commands?
<hycer> you probably have to update to 17.04 before, if using GUI updater
<Unit193> There's LTS to LTS, will be offered in July.
<Unit193> (First point release.)
<robinsmith> oh! okay, @unit193
<Spass> hello robinsmith, if you want 100% stable experience just wait for 18.04.1 point release, you will get update notification then
<robinsmith> @Unit193
<robinsmith> got it, spass. thanks for the tip!
<robinsmith> so, then I can continue doing "update and upgrade" only till .1 is out, right?
<Spass> although I think I'll upgrade my system sooner, 18.04 looks stable enough for me now
<Spass> yes, then you will get a message that a new LTS is ready/released and it will ask you if you want to upgrade
<Spass> I'm talking about GUI updater built-in
<Spass> your 16.04 install is still supported for another year, so if you don't really need to have 18.04 now, I think it's better to just wait for that .1 release
<Spass> that's more like a stable, natural progress developers intended for LTS users
<Spass> said all that, 18.04 is ready to go :) so if you need to install a fresh Xubuntu somewhere - use 18.04 ISO
<robinsmith> thanks bud!
<robinsmith> hey ... one more thing ... probably not xu specific ...
<robinsmith> i want a good epub reader. any suggestions?
<robinsmith> not entire calibre or fbreader (not free anymore)
<robinsmith> I actually want the book-reader from calibre, but, I don't know how to extract only that binary from the package. any tips?
<Spass> sorry, I don't use any epub reader on my system, but you should stay here for longer, maybe someone will help
<mdm_> is xubuntu 18.04 live
<enyc> mdm_: released... yes
<enyc> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<manuel_> buenas tardes tengo una pregunta tengo el xubuntu 16.04 y acaban de sacar el 18.04 . como ago para actualizar sin tener que formatear
<krytarik> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<manuel_> gracias
<MapMan> Hi! How can I upgrade from xubuntu 16.04 to the latest LTS version?
<cfhowlett> wait until 18.4.1 drops in July or do a clean intall now, MapMan
<MapMan> a clean install is the preffered way to go?
<MapMan> preferred*
<cfhowlett> IMHO yes, but I'd still wait for the first point release
<MapMan> I'm kinda on a schedule so I can't wait until June
<MapMan> July*
<cfhowlett> then torrent the iso
<MapMan> Ok I'll do a clean install, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<MapMan> cfhowlett: is there any reason you're suggesting waiting for the point release? Are there any known bugs you have in mind or you're thinking more in terms of best practices?
<cfhowlett> .1 collects the first round of bug fixes which appear whenever a new OS is released.  this is my sanity saving policy
<cfhowlett> of course YMMV MapMan
<MapMan> Ok I see, thanks
<jollyjester> hello
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I have created an ubuntu installer usb multiple times over multiple usb drives and I always get this kernel panic. https://i.imgur.com/AvFf4tZ.png
<jordan4ibanez> I even used one of my spare hard disks as usb and I still get the panic, I'm using a z400 workstation with xeon 1366 processor and gtx 750 ti
<jordan4ibanez> Is the new kernel just incompatible with my chipset/processor? 17.10 doesn't do this, yet 18.04 does
<Spass> hello jordan4ibanez, what do you use to create that bootable USB? are you sure the ISO is not corrupted? maybe try re-downloading it
<jordan4ibanez> Multiple isos
<jordan4ibanez> Multiple usbs
<jordan4ibanez> Etcher, unetbootin, dd, rufus
<jordan4ibanez> And then I use a 17.10 iso and it works perfectly first try, I'm just not sure what to do, if there's a syncing command that could stop this that'd be great
<jordan4ibanez> Doing an upgrade causes my usb ports to be inoperable
<marcelodsl> olá!
<marcelodsl> Estava utilizando o 17.10 e meu note hibernava normalmente, agora com o 18.04 não hiberna... alguma dica?
<krytarik> !br | marcelodsl
<ubottu> marcelodsl: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<marcelodsl> obrigado!
* Unit193 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 18.04 is out! https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-18-04-release/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at https://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Aberts10> Hi.
<Aberts10> I am trying to setup a program from peppermint OS on xubuntu 18.04  called advert-block... Since gksu is no longer in the repos, i tried switching to pkexec... But whenever i launch the program with pkexec, it asks for my password, and then does nothing further except say "Error executing ./block-advert.sh: No such file or directory"
<Aberts10> Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2018-04-28
<TDO|Aquina> First your script must be executable. Second I strongly advise to execute such scripts with elevated privileges, since that is a security hazard. Is there a link to the script on SourceForge or GitHub?
<TDO|Aquina> In case you really wanna do it create a starter which runs sudo block-advert.sh in a terminal e.g. with exo-open. pkexec is unknow to me/doesn't ring any bells.
<GridCube> grrrr
<GridCube> Unit193, :/
<GridCube> i don't get why i don't have 3D acceleration
<GridCube> i though it was that xorg wasnt updating
<GridCube> but obviously is not that
<Unit193> GridCube: Getting your system back to rights is the easy bit, I don't know what card you have, nor what issues might come from that. :3
<GridCube> well, downgrading the library that caused the issue has also uninstalled 3/4s of everything i had installed
<GridCube> luckily now installing xubuntu-core works properly
<Unit193> Err, that's...Not great, kind of why I recommended all in one go. :3
<Unit193> But yeah, installing that task should help get you back to rights.
<GridCube> well here goes nothing
<GridCube> sheesh
<GridCube> 20 minutes to boot
<GridCube> apparently one of my drives is dying
<GridCube> i had to comment it on fstab
<Unit193> Ouch.
<GridCube> at least 3D acceleration works :D
<GridCube> oh boy things seems to work
<TDO|Aquina> :)
<GridCube> i mean not counting with that half my applications need to be reinstalled
<GridCube> like ubuntu-software-center seems to be gone from the repos
<Unit193> 'gnome-software' is what's used now.
<Unit193> I'd recommend synaptic though, it's much more functional.
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> interesting that wasnt installed by xubuntu-core nor -deskopt :P
<Unit193> -desktop would do it.
 * GridCube shrughs
<GridCube> it didn't
<GridCube> i had to -desktop because i didn't had firefox anymore
<Unit193> I mean, it certainly recommends gnome-software...You can check: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop  or, could do  apt install -s xubuntu-desktop^
 * GridCube shrughs again
<Unit193> Yes, unimportant, just elaborating. :)
<Unit193> Great that you got it all workin'!
<GridCube> i guess
<GridCube> now to figure out how to fix the drive that's making everything slow
<GridCube> gparted has been opening for like 10 minutes and still greyed out
<kalrach> hello
<kalrach> I'm trying to figure out if I can upgrade my xubuntu install from 17.10 to 18.04 without having to download and burn an iso
<Andrio> You can download it and extract it onto a flash drive.
<Unit193> kalrach: Will be able to soon, upgrades haven't been turned on quite yet.
<Andrio> if your computer already has Ubuntu, `sudo do-release-upgrade` or something like that might work.
<Andrio> ah
<kalrach> oh ok thanks!
<davich> hi
<flocculant> hi
<frad> how do I prompt my machine to upgrade to 18.04?
<flocculant> frad: depends on what version you currently have installed
<frad> flocculant, 17.10
<flocculant> frad: ok - so in Software and Updates > Updates tab > Notify me of new version > For any new version
<flocculant> for lts to lts it doesn't prompt until the first point release, not sure of normal version - I would assume it won't wait
<flocculant> you should I would have thought get prompted if that's set
<frad> flocculant, it is already set to 'notify me of new version', but I didnt get any prompt
<frad> flocculant, can it be the server is overloaded now that everyone wants to upgrade?
<flocculant> Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release.
<flocculant> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<frad> aaa....
<flocculant> it'll get to you - not sure of this but possibly it's not "Everyone at once" also
<frad> right, thanks a lot
<flocculant> you might be able to force it
<frad> ill wait
<flocculant> ok :)
<Spass> I've just noticed, there is no option to make a ZIP archive from Thunar in 18.04?
<nhilterbrand> Spass...  I just looked..  on my 18.04, I see a 'Create Archive' option when I right-click
<nhilterbrand> Spass - and it works...  was able to make a zip file and a tarball
<Spass> hmm
<Spass> fresh 18.04 install or an upgrade?
<Spass> nhilterbrand ^
<ondondil> Spass, I also have create archive button, works just fine, 18.04 installed yesterday
<ondondil> I guess in 16.04 there was separate entry to create zip archive but I don't mind not having one if there is still an option to create an archive
<Spass> yeah you're both right, thanks, I just checked in VirtualBox, there is an option to create an archive, so there's something wrong with my setup
<Spass> must investigate...
<bg2032> hello
<bg2032> I am trying to set up a computer for a person very bad eyesight (not blind but quite myopic and their eyes tire easily)
<bg2032> *with
<cfhowlett> OK ...
<bg2032> I've tried Win7, OS X and several Linux distros
<bg2032> apparently only Linux is "resolution agnostic"
<bg2032> is there a DE you would recommend, that doesn't break with big fonts?
<bg2032> (asking here because I'm a Xubuntu user myself)
<cfhowlett> as that is what we are both familiar with, let's focus on XFCE
<bg2032> XFCE is pretty good at it for medium-large sizes, ie. it starts breaking around 16pt on 1920x1080
<bg2032> (windows don't fit on screen, text doesn't fit in dialog boxes, etc.)
<bg2032> yes, alright
<bg2032> strangely enough, there seem to be very few web pages relating to low eyesight
<bg2032> it's either normal or use brltty
<bg2032> any tips?
<lapaga> for browsing the web there are extensions like nosquint
<ondondil> in firefox there is an option to scale the hole UI, including chrome elements
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
 * bg2032 looks at nosquint
<ondondil> in about:config you can change layout.css.devPixelsPerPx to something like 1.25 or 1.5 to scale the whole Firefox up
<bg2032> cfhowlett, that's what I meant: nothing for bad sight
<bg2032> ondondil, it works... relatively well. Best of all the other browsers, but it's still incomplete: you always get a few interface elements that are in a fixed (and thus small) size
<bg2032> I did use it, though
<bg2032> do you guys maybe where I could ask?
<bg2032> lapaga, thanks, I didn't know about nosquint!
<flocculant> bg2032: you could try #ubuntu-accessibility - might not be very active - might need to wait or leave some "I'll check logs later" comment
<bg2032> oh
<bg2032> cool
<bg2032> thanks, flocculant
<flocculant> np - hope you get the help you're looking for
<nhilterbrand> Spass, fresh install
<nhilterbrand> Sorry...  got called away
<Spass> np, yeah there's a problem on my side, but I'm done testing 18.04 for today, I'm back on my stable 17.10 install now ;)
<Spass> (separate drive)
<nhilterbrand> Spass, I did notice in some notes I read that 18.04 is now using a different archive manager...  it is called Engrampa or something like that
<Spass> yes, it's an application from MATE desktop
<nhilterbrand> Spass, I see it on the menu under 'Accessories', too
<nhilterbrand> Yes, I did see that it was from Mate
<Spass> but I use development PPAs on that 18.04 install of mine (it's purely for testing purposes), so probably these are the reason there's something wrong with that
<zors> Hi, should I be able to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10? Nothing is showing up in the Software Updater for me
<Spass> hello zors, you should get a notification about the update pretty soon, it's rolling out, but not everyone can upgrade at the same time
<Spass> so it may take a few more days
<zors> Alright, thanks :)
<Spass> no problem
<krytarik> It's more about stabilizing the release further rather than that though.
<_0bitcount> Hi. I've noticed a significant delay in the boot times, compared to 16.04. Systemd shows long times for plymouth and lightdm to settle. Any ideas?
<krytarik> For the users who upgrade from a regular release and even more so for ones who do from an LTS one.
<krytarik> bg2032: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI - I think this applies to your case as well, and I'd try with Gnome first.
<bg2032> btw I did a fresh install of 18.04 (for myself) this morning... everything works like a charm (except of course the usual long-standing XFCE annoyances, but those were already there on 16.04)
<bg2032> krytarik, thanks, I'll check it out
<tiyteeze> Hey guys, am I the only one getting issues with network with 18.04 ? Like I regularly loose internet without loosing my wifi signal. I can't even ping on my own house network
<tiyteeze> I'm using an USB wireless receiver : TP-LINK TL-WN722N
<PacoM> Hello everyone!  Just installed 18.04 and can't find gksu/gksudo.  Is there an alternative for opening graphical progs as root in Xubuntu 18.04?
<flocculant> which ones?
<flocculant> and yea gksudo isn't available in repos any longer ...
<enyc> PacoM: silyl question does sudo just work?
<flocculant> I'm not sure about just using sudo
<enyc> because? why?
<flocculant> I've done sudo -i or sudo -H
<flocculant> because things have gone wrong for me in the past and I've had to muck about with ICE and stuff
<flocculant> -H, --set-home
<flocculant> check out man sudo I guess
<flocculant> anyway - we do at least provide pkexec for thunar and mousepad
<PacoM> I got into trouble running a graphical program as root in a terminal.  I read somewhere that was verboten
<flocculant> things might have changed but frankly I'm unwilling to test it :p
<PacoM> anyway I found the answer on the net.  Use "    admin://    "    command.  For example, instead of "  gksu thunar /file/  "  use this:  "  thunar admin:///file/
<flocculant> PacoM: you can pkexec thunar
<PacoM> does pkexec also work for other graphical programs?
<flocculant> does for mousepad
<flocculant> two we thought it might be useful to get root rights on - file manager and text editor
<PacoM> ok, thanks and bye
<tiyteeze> Hey guys, am I the only one getting issues with network with 18.04 ? Like I regularly loose internet without loosing my wifi signal. I can't even ping on my own house network
<tiyteeze> I'm using an USB wireless receiver : TP-LINK TL-WN722N
<flocculant> tiyteeze: if people in here are unable to help (I know I can't) you could try #ubuntu - more eyes in there looking
<tiyteeze> flocculant, thanks
<flocculant> tiyteeze: np - sorry I can't help
<ondondil> Is there any workaround for that duplicated network manager aplet issue in bionic?
<Spass> ondondil, you can hide NetworkManager Applet in Notification Area's plugin settings, that way it would not bug you that much
<ondondil> but a small arrow icon would pop up instead probably :-/
<ondondil> hmm, I had the same issue with psensor and redshift and I think that delaying launch of these programs on startup helped
<ondondil> I'd delay nm-applet start too to see if that helps but the "edit" button is greyed out
<Spass> I hid all of the duplicating ones (I use redshift also), I can live with that arrow
<ondondil> argh, that rubs me in the wrong way
<ondondil> thanks for the advice anyway
<GridCube> :( i don't understand what's going on
<GridCube> my mouse's right click has stopped working
<GridCube> oh, well seems like it's broken
<GridCube> i tried a different mouse
<Spass> ##hardware ;)
<esr1> Just upgraded to Xubuntu 18.04 and want to run an i3 sesson.  How do I get to gdm3's session list?
<Spass> esr1, Xubuntu uses ligthdm by default, and you can choose sessions under top-left button on the login screen iirc, or did you install gdm on your system?
<Spass> sorry just checked, the button changing sessions is not on the left, but on the right side of the top panel in lightdm
<lirodon> okay so update-manager -dc is still not lighting up 18.04
<FurretUber> I upgraded a Artful install to Bionic and the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1767501 happened. After I corrected it and I used apt autoremove to remove a older kernel, the boot screen became this: https://i.imgur.com/d73AFIO.png
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767501 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade leaves the system in a unbootable state" [Undecided,New]
<syb0rg> so 18.04 is pretty nice so far
<syb0rg> I always had to mess with some config files in early xubuntu releases to make my monitor power settings work, but no more!
<syb0rg> And no unnecessary changes, just good old rock-solid xubuntu. Nice work
#xubuntu 2018-04-29
<Heston> hell guys, after I dd xubuntu 18.04 to my usb, should there be 2 partitions?
<Heston> appears its normal
<guiverc> Just a quick note: I'm loving xubuntu 18.04, and really love the PulseAudio Panel Plugin !!  Thanks guys&gals!
<cfhowlett> :)
<flocculant> bluesabre: ^^
<sm0rux> I have a Asus VivoBook S410U. Xubuntu 16.04 and 18.04 doesn't find the Wifi. Any solution? Thanks in advance!
<well_laid_lawn> sm0rux:  the net doesn't have much to say on that device - it seems like it could be a bit new
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sm0rux> THanks
<antimist> Question, I just loaded up the live cd for the Ubuntu 18, and made a backup of my Ubuntu 17 drive to an external HDD and shutdown. Now for some reason I get an I/O error everywhere on that partition (Windows works fine). And my SMART status on the drive is a 100%, running a test now, but no results yet
<antimist> The test results produce no error
<antimist> The sector issue did not persist before the live cd
<antimist> it's the Xubuntu 18 live cd
<antimist> any help?
<antimist> I realize that it's a drive thing
<well_laid_lawn> antimist:  did the backup bork your 17 install?
<lovetruth> hello :)
<lovetruth> can anyone tell me how to *completely* turn off any "suspend", "sleep" and so on on my laptop with Xubuntu 16.04 ?...
<lovetruth> enabled "Presentation mode"... hope it will be enough... :)
<Spass> hello lovetruth, yes "Presentation mode" should do just that :)
<Spass> and you can change settings in xfce4-power-manager-settings
<analogical> what is the equivalent of the synaptic package manager in Xubuntu?
<Spass> you can install and use Synaptic in Xubuntu (sudo apt install synaptic), and gnome-software is installed by default
<analogical> Spass, what tool can I use to uninstall software?
<Spass> You can use gnome-software (GUI, installed by default), terminal (sudo apt remove <package>) or in Synaptic (if you installed it)
<Spass> If your language is English gnome-software is called "Software", you can find it in the menu.
<N0neatme> Hey all, quick question, I'm trying to use the free space checker panel widget but my mount point name is to big for the text field, what should I do
<Spass> hello N0neatme, well, you could change the mount point in /etc/fstab or using GUI (gnome-disks)
<Spass> But it's strange that the plugin won't let you enter longer paths, maybe it's worth to submit a bug?
<Spass> (by changing the mount point I meant to choose a shorter path for it)
<N0neatme> Hm, yes, thats a good idea, but the problem is I already set it up with samba, apache and everything. Changing it would mean a lot of work to configure everything again
<N0neatme> Is it possible to create some sort of symlink to the mount point which I can use for the widget?
<Spass> Yeah, try with a symlink, it might work.
<Spass> Just checked, it worked, good workaround :)
<N0neatme> Oh nice, I also just did. Seems to work ;) Thanks for your help
<Spass> You came up with it yourself :)
<Spass> I've just learned a new thing thanks to that, but still, that plugin should work with longer paths out of the box.
<flocculant> Spass: from NEWS in the fsguard source "Now it's possible to add mountpoints with max 32 chars"
<Spass> flocculant, thanks, good to know
<flocculant> np
<alsetema> Hello there! I have read 18.04 has been released just two days ago. I have been trying to do "do-release upgrade" and changing the paramentres of the update manager from lts to normal and it still says no new release found when running the command
<KitsuWhooa> Hey, just a quick thing I noticed while trying to download 18.04
<KitsuWhooa> https://xubuntu.org/release/18-04/
<KitsuWhooa> "Xubuntu 18.04 is an LTS release which was be released in April 2018." should probably be changed to "which was released"
<KitsuWhooa> Not sure if the right person to contact is in here, but I thought it was worth mentioning
<flocculant> KitsuWhooa: thanks I'll sort that shortly
<KitsuWhooa> np
<Norden> I think do-release-upgrade won't upgrade to a new LTS before the first point release
<flocculant> alsetema: lts to lts upgrades are due at the first point release in July, normal upgrade will happen 'shortly'
<alsetema> I am running 17.10
<alsetema> so pretty much the images are available already but they have not released the upgrades to terminal and so?
<flocculant> pretty much
<flocculant> KitsuWhooa: all done - thanks for letting us know :)
<KitsuWhooa> Excellent! You're welcome
<alsetema> i see... thank you very much
<flocculant> alsetema: likely to be a few days from release
<alsetema> perhaps tomorrow monday
<flocculant> possibly - I'm really not sure when upgrades actually roll out - I've been using 18.04 since a few weeks after 17.10 was released
<alsetema> Damn, since so early, flocculant?
<flocculant> alsetema: I test it :)
<Spass> alsetema, you can force upgrade if you want, see this tutorial - https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-version/
<flocculant> Spass: and what if they're not releasing it just yet because of bugs they want to fix?
<Spass> true, I'm not saying that I recommend it ;) but it's possible and I know someone that did it this way without any hiccups
<Spass> but yeah, forcing an upgrade is just that - FORCING an upgrade
<Spass> I'll wait patiently on my 17.10
<Spass> btw, I just did a fresh 18.04 install on my laptop, works like a champ
<Javabean> ... did a fresh install on a dell optiplex 755(core 2 duo) it works good 2
<alsetema> flocculant: youre a tester for ubuntu? :O
<flocculant> xubuntu - yes
<spreeuw> so when I install the xubuntu meta package on a regular 18.04 it should be near identical right?
<spreeuw> shocked at how bad fonts look on default ubunti
<sithlord666> hey everyone
<sithlord666> i have a amd apu how do i install the amd drivers and where can i find them ?
<well_laid_lawn> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<MoL0ToV> hi, with xubuntu 18.04LTS the wifi icon is displayed 2 time in the panel. Is a bug?
<MoL0ToV> one smaller and another bigger
<krytarik> MoL0ToV: Yes, that's LP bug 1761606.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761606 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Two Wi-Fi network applets appear after logging back into live-usb Lubuntu 18.04 session." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761606
<MoL0ToV> ok so i wait until is resolved
<MoL0ToV> there is no very problem only esthetic
<ondondil> tbh I had the same problem with redshift-gtk and psensor
<ondondil> I restart the panel after system boots as a workaround
<_0bitcount> It takes a long time to change from the terminals (Ctrl + Alt + Fn) to F7 (X). Any ideas?
<_0bitcount> in 18.04
<MoL0ToV> my system is fast switching with ctrl alt fn
<xubuntu53i> hello, am I online?
<xubuntu53i> GGG
<Heston> the computer says no
<fabioluciano> o.o
<nhilterbrand> Hello
<nhilterbrand> Anybody using 18.04 and Virtualbox on it?  I am having an issue while trying to install the virtualbox-ext-pack
<lapaga> nhilterbrand, i am not positive but you might need to install gcc and make (i vaguely remember something like that)
<nhilterbrand> Got those installed already, lapaga.
<nhilterbrand> The error is odd
<nhilterbrand> Hash mismatch Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.2.10.vbox-extpack: expected 8c31bc1d0337e6668e0d9140defc6deaf265087f855783dd09b873a064a70703, or wrong accept-license key
<krytarik> LP bug 1767402.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767402 in virtualbox-ext-pack (Ubuntu) "hash mismatch or wrong accept-license key trying to install virtualbox-ext-pack 5.2.10" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767402
<nhilterbrand> Thanks, ubottu.  My next question was going to be "where do I log this bug"... but somebody beat me to it
<nhilterbrand> I was able to download the extension pack from the website and get VBox running, so no harm, no foul
<nhilterbrand> Thanks!
<krytarik> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<krytarik> Ok cool, and as I understand, it's in the process of being fixed.
<nhilterbrand> Well, ubottu is a helpful bot.
<krytarik> nhilterbrand: https://tracker.debian.org/news/952822/accepted-virtualbox-ext-pack-5210-4-source-into-unstable/ - the fix is already in Debian at least, that is.
<nhilterbrand> krytarik, thanks!
<krytarik> Sure.
<nhilterbrand> I will give it another try in awhile
#xubuntu 2019-04-22
<xubuntu67i> ...
<xubuntu67i> what is this?
<xubuntu67i> ip a
<rebab> My computer doesn't respond when I logged in. Only my mouse works (right click doesn't work only moving). I temporary "fixed" the problem by switching GUI to Terminal and Terminal to GUI (ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7). Interestingly it fixes the problem but I don't want to do this every time I turn on my PC. Is there a way to fix this problem?
<well_laid_lawn> rebab:  have you checked the X log?
<well_laid_lawn> or ~/.session-errors ?
<rebab> well_laid_lawn: What does X log mean?
<well_laid_lawn> rebab:  the log for the X session in /var/log
<well_laid_lawn>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> X is the graphical enironment
<rebab> well_laid_lawn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8q7YbrwqxV/
<well_laid_lawn> rebab:  hae you run nidia-config ?
<gofio> I'm into a xubuntu 18.04 live session from a pendrive, and want to install it into an external drive, is that possible?
<Axzercion> gofio, yes
<gofio> hey Axzercion thanks! actually I found two other 16g toshiba pendrives I had somewhere so will use one of these better than the 2T external disk I was asking for
<gofio> but I'm having a hard time to make the bootable usb being persistent from the begining. Did it with the startup creator first (as advised) but it did not have that option. Now trying to install the usblive program
<xubuntu03w> Hello, I am trying to install guest additions but it won't work. Any advice?
<gofio> anybody?
#xubuntu 2019-04-23
<xubuntu22w> parole media player crash
<xubuntu22w> help
<diogenes_> xubuntu22w, try to rename parole configuration folder.
<xubuntu92d> i have problem in my laptop. when i turn it on, after display the desktop layout give me a notification that: there is a problem but it doesnt show is which problem
<kadiro> xubuntu22w, switch to tyy ctrl+alt+F1 and login and see the .xsession-errors
<kadiro> it ill tell you ht is going on
<gofio> hola
<xubuntu97i> help?!
<xubuntu97i> hwy qwebirc96235, you need help?
<qwebirc96235> How can i fix the bug on the resolution of my laptop by terminal?
<qwebirc96235> Always when i install this problem apear.
<Spass_> qwebirc96235, what problem exactly?
<xubuntu64w> Hello, need some help.
<xubuntu64w> I've got a T530 and a hard drive caddy that's not being recognized.
<chaslinux> I see I can modprobe firewire-core and when I lsmod it's there, is there a corresponding /dev device? It used to be /dev/raw1394 and /dev/fw0 but I don't see either (camera on)?
#xubuntu 2019-04-24
<xubuntu56w> Hi! MenuLibre in Xubuntu 19.04 doesn't work. See the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre/+bug/1826069. Please fix the bug. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826069 in MenuLibre "menulibre does not start | pop!_os" [Undecided,New]
<knome> i thought he said xubuntu, but the bug says pop!_os... hmm...
<Unit193> Pop is system76's version of Ubuntu, I thought?
<Unit193> So, if it is 19.04 it'd make sense for it to hit both.
<knome> i didn't know we were supporting any kind of derivatives here, thoguh
<knome> or anywhere :P
<Unit193> Menulibre is elsewhere, if the problem is first found elsewhere then reported, that's what may turn up in searches.  Said user could be using Xubuntu, found the bug, that's the one that they hit.  No?
<knome> suure...
<Unit193> ...This is all long moot though.
<knome> yep :P
<nokiomanz> Hi all, Question about screen resolution. I have a mini desktop connected to my 4k TV. I set my xubuntu to 1080p. But when I close the television and open it for instance the next day or a few hours later. The desktop switch to 4k resolution. How to make it stick to 1080p?
<pmjdebruijn> nokiomanz: is "configure new displays when connected" unchecked?
<nokiomanz> pmjdebruijn, I would say it is probably at default value. I am on my laptop right now which run the same xubuntu version(18.04) and it is unchecked. I am not at home to go check that particular desktop right now. But I would believe it is also uncheck.
<nokiomanz> It is as if when I open the television, the destop sees it as a new display and try to match default resolution. Would that make sense?
<pmjdebruijn> yeah, that would be my guess too
<pmjdebruijn> I don't have that much experience with TV screens connected to desktops
<pmjdebruijn> i vaguely recall that the HDMI modes are a tad different
<pmjdebruijn> but I might be mistaken
<pmjdebruijn> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/custom-screen-resolution-ubuntu-desktop/
<pmjdebruijn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<pmjdebruijn> those pages might offers some help
<pmjdebruijn> though it seems a bit hacky to use xrandr directly
<pmjdebruijn> but it might turn out to at least provide a get-you-by solution
<pmjdebruijn> and/or stick around for someone more knowledgable to help
<nokiomanz> pmjdebruijn, Thanks for your time. I will try to see for a more "easy" solution. If it was just me it is one thing. The kids are using that setup too and they are too young ahah.
<friendlyGoat> any of ya'll know about rsync cause im having a problem with it and im not sure if its cause im stupid or not
<friendlyGoat> im trying to write out a path with spaces and an apostrophe but nothings working
<friendlyGoat> its host@ip address:/home/pi/SERVER/Jonah's Stuff/Note Backups/ and im at a loss as to what to do since no matter what i do it just goes down to a > line or causes and error or puts it in a new folder i didnt want
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, rsync "/home/pi/SERVER/Jonah's Stuff/Note Backups/" should work.
<friendlyGoat> for some reason thats not working, its on my server so i've been doing
<friendlyGoat> rsync -av --delete -e ssh /home/jonah/Notes/ pi@insert ip:/home/pi/SERVER/Jonah's Stuff/Note Backups/
<friendlyGoat> thank god i fixed it, thanks for trying to help!
<pmjdebruijn> nokiomanz: have you checked your Xorg logs yet?
<nokiomanz> pmjdebruijn, I must admit I have not. But I can do that over ssh. BRB I will go take a look!
<nokiomanz> I don't know what to look for exactly. I do see at some point this line : "...switch to mode 3840x2160@30.0 on HDMI1..."
<ChunkzZ> why can't I right click > open terminal and right click a file a delete without it going to the recycle bin? 19.04 does do this and 18.04 doesn't. I prefer 18.04...
<brainwash> ChunkzZ: 19.04 has Thunar 1.8, 18.04 has the older version 1.6
<brainwash> I'm pretty sure that "open terminal" should work
<ChunkzZ> yeah well it doesn't and I liked that.
<brainwash> https://git.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/tree/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/Thunar/uca.xml.in?h=bionic
<brainwash> check your ~/.config/Thunar/uca.xml
<brainwash> deleting it will restore the default version the next time you relog
<ChunkzZ> brainwash, I'm on 18.04 right now and it's fine, it's just 19.04 that's the issue.
<brainwash> ah
<ChunkzZ> also, pretty sure the minimal .iso is broken when you try and do a minimal install... it breaks when it's installed and doesn't let you open anything; something about missing a helper. idk, weird.
<brainwash> in Thunar 1.8 the "Delete" entry is hidden by default. you can enable it via Preferences > Behavior
<ChunkzZ> ahhh thanks, know for next time
<brainwash> and "Open Terminal" should still work in 19.04
<brainwash> I haven't seen any reports about it being broken
<Spass> I've noticed that fonts in Firefox behave funky when I'm moving a cursor over the tabs - https://streamable.com/zs0ap
<Spass> Firefox is in "CSD mode", seems like the font on the tab and in the address bar looses and gains antialiasing (?)
<Spass> currently I'm using 19.04, Materia GTK theme and Noto Sans font, but from what I remember it was also present in 18.10 on Adwaita Dark
<Spass> changing the font doesn't help (well, on some other fonts it's less visible, but it's still there)
<brainwash> Spass: you will have to contact the mozilla devs
<Spass> yeah, need to do that, but I'll try to do some more testing tomorrow on 18.04 and different themes
<xubuntu67w> hi just check in to see webchat works cool enjoying xubuntu 18.04.2  cheers for the good work
<izpele> Hello, having trouble with monitor geometry at login. How can I configure correct monitor geometry when I log in to Xubuntu 19.04?
<xubuntu32w> guys, I have a problem with a program (an IntelliJ IDE) switching workspaces when there are multiple instances of it on different workspaces. Tried tweaking 'Window Manager Tweaks' -> 'Focus' opts, nothing helps. Can the program itself be the problem, or is there some solution?
<xubuntu32w> I mean like, I have one window open on workspace 1 and another open on workspace 2, and sometimes the first window jumps to workspace 2 or vice versa
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu32w:  I would think that would be the program itself gathering the windows together
<xubuntu32w> it's really chaotic, I have up to 20 or so instances of it running over 8 workspaces, and it's always just two of them merging up
#xubuntu 2019-04-25
<xubuntu39i> hello !!
<friendlyGoat> hello, im here to ask about rsync. i have it on Debian and Xubuntu and thought it was all set up and perfect. exactly what i needed really but now theres a problem. for some reason with every sync, i lose a little more space. on my PC the drive thats synced to my debian server has gone all the way down to 12gb from 15 and my server itself somehow fell to 6 free gigabytes. whats going on?
<friendlyGoat> at its worst i got to 2 free gigabytes.
<well_laid_lawn> check the rsync command you are using
<well_laid_lawn> it doesn't normally do that without being told to
<friendlyGoat> can you elaborate please?
<well_laid_lawn> I use rsync and it doesn't use more space than exxpected so it must be something to do with the options you give
<friendlyGoat> ahh, lemme find my command for you
<friendlyGoat> */6 * * * * rsync -av -delete -e ssh /media/usb0/ pi@insert.ip.here:/home/pi/SERVER
<well_laid_lawn> the command for -e should be in quotes and what you have there doesn't seem right
<well_laid_lawn> man rsync has an exxample for using ssh
<friendlyGoat> gonna check the man and add quotes to the -e
<well_laid_lawn> the vverbose option is probably unnecessary in a cron job
<Brother> nobody here??
<krytarik> Counter assumption based on nothing, awesome! >_<
<bodiccea_> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor (1.40GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (1.6 GiB Free) Swap: 7.8 GiB Total (7.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 231.0 GB / 489.2 GB (258.1 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GK208B [GeForce GT 710] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3 • Uptime: 1w 3d 21h 22m 13s
<bodiccea_> sorry, pushed wrong button.
<bodiccea_> well_laid_lawn, no need quoting ssh, if it is alone (anyway, rsync will not receive these quotes).
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<bodiccea_> friendlyGoat, "-delete" should be "--delete". So in fact your command is (in this order): ssh -a -v -d -e -l -e -t -e -e ssh SRC DEST.
<bodiccea_> I have no idea what it does :-)
<bodiccea_> As it works, I think last "-e" takes precedence over the previous ones. The command would become "ssh -a -v -d -e ssh SRC DEST". "-d" means there is no recursion within source directories.
<bodiccea_>  friendlyGoat, it is not related to space being freed on your source machine. What makes you think there is a link between the two events (rsync and disk space on *source* machine)?
<furycd001> HI Guys. Just done a fresh minimal xubuntu 16.04.6 install using the mini iso & I have 2 questions....
<furycd001> 1.. Power manager shows a notification whenever my battery is low. How can I get it to show a notification whenever my batter reaches 100% charge ??
<furycd001> 2.. Thunar will not display thumbnails. How do I fix this & make it display thumbnails ??
<knome> furycd001, 16.04 is EOL for xubuntu, try 18.04
<furycd001> I will upgrade eventually....
<furycd001> I'm happy for the mean time....
<knome> :)
<furycd001> Apart from these two problems my system just works so I see no need to upgrade at the moment. I only done a fresh install because I wanted to un-bloat my system....
<pmjdebruijn> I guess the was a bit, why you went to 16.04 for a desktop at all, since 18.04 has already been out for a while
<pmjdebruijn> also xubuntu doesn't have a mini iso? presumably you mean the ubuntu mini iso, and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<pmjdebruijn> or do we misunderstand
<knome> i understand. 16.04 became EOL just barely though, so the xfce components you mention you have problems with are going to be affected the most, so 18.04 should already give you improvements over them
<furycd001> Yea I mean I used the ubuntu mni.iso & selected whatever the minimal xubuntu option was. I went with 16.04 because that is what I was using and wasn't quite ready to upgrade yet.
<pmjdebruijn> "ready to upgrade"?
<pmjdebruijn> you were reinstalling anyhow :)
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, sorry for the pedantism :)
<pmjdebruijn> I get that 16.04 was a known quantity
<furycd001> No problem :)
<pmjdebruijn> though usually once a .1 for an LTS has been published, it's usually fairly safe to upgrade :)
<pmjdebruijn> it's a bit of an arbitrary point, but as a rule of thumb it works fairly well
<furycd001> Yea I used to always upgrade like that but since 16.04 I've been kind of wanting to put if off as long as possible....
<pmjdebruijn> and if you're settings up system new again, it probably makes more sense to now reinstall using the official xubuntu 18.04.2 iso, as opposed to now getting everything setup usin 16.04 and them upgrading in a few month
<furycd001> I don't have any plans to reinstall any time soon so I'll most likely just upgrade and hope for the best.
<pmjdebruijn> furycd001: aren't you putting yourself in cyclic reasoning, as not doing a clean 18.04 reinstall, but upgrading is the riskier approach, leading to the fear of moving to newer distros
<furycd001> Hmmmm I guess I am.
<pmjdebruijn> again, i'm aware it's easy for me to make assumptions on the other end of the line here :)
<pmjdebruijn> so take everything with a grain of salt :)
<Unit193> Whereas for me it's the other way around, if I had to re-install every time I wouldn't bother, but the ability to upgrade means I tend to stick with the latest.
<pmjdebruijn> to each his own
<furycd001> Everyone likes their own thing :)
<pmjdebruijn> i'm merely pushing to ge-examine your choices :)
<pmjdebruijn> and see if it still makes sense
<furycd001> I get you ;) :)
<pmjdebruijn> also
<pmjdebruijn> furycd001: https://superuser.com/questions/258633/why-is-thunar-not-creating-and-showing-thumbnails-of-images
<pmjdebruijn> do you have tumbler
<furycd001> Yep
<furycd001> Have it installed.
<furycd001> I also have ffmpegthumbnailer installed.
<pmjdebruijn> are you missing thumbnails on everything? or just certain types of files
<furycd001> Appears to be everything....
<pmjdebruijn> simple image files like jpgs too?
<pmjdebruijn> do you have gvfs?
<furycd001> Yep.
<furycd001> Yep gvfs is installed.
<furycd001> This is how one of my picture folders looks >> http://i.imgur.com/MEsuycc.png
<pmjdebruijn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1043976/fix-thunar-doesnt-show-image-video-thumbnails-in-xubuntu-18-04/1044319
<pmjdebruijn> sorry I've never had any issues with Thunar myself
<pmjdebruijn> though I've always installed using the official ISOs
<furycd001> I've never had a problem myself until now....
<Iolo> Do you see tumblerd going crazy in htop after opening an image folder?
<furycd001> I can't seem to see it in htop.
<furycd001> Yea I'm looking at htop and can't see it being listed.
<Iolo> Then I have no clue, sorry.
<pmjdebruijn> hwo should tumblerd be started? in the desktop session?
<furycd001> Thank you anyway :)
<pmjdebruijn> furycd001: did you logout/login after installing tumblerd?
<furycd001> Yes I did. My laptop has actually been turned off since installing.
<pmjdebruijn> if you start tumblerd on a console, does it say anything?
<pmjdebruijn> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tumbler-1/tumblerd
<furycd001> when run I get >> tumblerd: command not found
<pmjdebruijn> you need to specific full path
<pmjdebruijn> as I pasted
<pmjdebruijn> although I wonder if it's usually launched via dbus
<furycd001> Oppps sorry. Here you go....
<furycd001> (tumblerd:26406): tumblerd-WARNING **: Failed to start the thumbnail cache service: Another thumbnail cache service is already running
<pmjdebruijn> did you install any other desktops before xfce?
<furycd001> Nope just xfce
<pmjdebruijn> can you post your ps axuf on pastebin
<pmjdebruijn> or just check it yourself
<pmjdebruijn> if tumblerd is already active
<pmjdebruijn> htop only shows it, if it's really really active
<pmjdebruijn> but it might not show if it's idle
<furycd001> Here you go >> https://termbin.com/jvrv
<pmjdebruijn> nothing too strange there
<furycd001> It's just star
<furycd001> It's just strange because when I last re-installed my I didn't come across these two problems....
<furycd001> I just managed to get thumbnails working with thunar again :) For some super strange reason /home/furycd001/.cache/thumbnails/ was owned by root. I changed the permission to my user & thumbnails now work :)
<furycd001> I just need to get my battery notification to show 100% charged now....
<Spass_laptop> furycd001: do you have "Show notifications" option enabled in the Power Manager settings?
<furycd001> Yep I do. I get a notification when my batter is low (I've it set at 15%), just not when it is fully charged 100%
<_thelion_> Hi there, i can't change the theme of the notifications (I'm running Xubuntu 18.04). I discovered that xfce4-notifyd isn't running.
<_thelion_> And I can't start / enable it with "systemctl start / enable xfce4-notifyd.service"
<pmjdebruijn> _thelion_: I don't think notifications are a system service
<pmjdebruijn> since it's a user login specific thing
<pmjdebruijn> (although that line is beginning to blur)
<pmjdebruijn> it's launched by systemd --user apparently
<fiet> Correct, it's a XFCE service
<pmjdebruijn> _thelion_: did you ever "play" with the notification before?
<fiet> Isn't that supposed to start from .xsession?
<pmjdebruijn> as I said, lines are blurring :)
 * pmjdebruijn is always in doubt these days
<_thelion_> No, I just want to change the theme of it.
<_thelion_> There is a section in the settings.
<pmjdebruijn> do you have any other notification system installed, that might be conflicting?
<_thelion_> But if I chnage something there is no effect
<pmjdebruijn> 'notify-send w00t'
<pmjdebruijn> does that do anything
<fiet> _thelion_: Is this what you're looking for? -> https://docs.xfce.org/apps/notifyd/theming
<_thelion_> Yeah notify-send is working
<_thelion_> fiet: there are themes installed; but if I chosse one --> no changes in the pop-up notification.
<_thelion_> I think there is another notification system that's creating conflicts
<xubuntu60w> Hi all, I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu 18.04 from a USB stick and am unable to log in using the username and password I set during install. The only potential strange thing I did is that the username and password are very short (only 2 characters). Is there a known issue about this?
<pmjdebruijn> _thelion_: do you have any other desktops installed?
<_thelion_> I have xfce and i3wm
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu60w: I'm surprised the installed allowed a 2 char password :)
<xubuntu60w> pmjdebruijn: My best guess is that it shouldn't have and I'm hitting some security block
<xubuntu60w> pmjdebruijn: I'll try with a longer password.
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu60w: you'd have to check the pam log from a live cd or something along those lines
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu60w: technically it's a bug in the installer then, probably true for regular ubuntu too
<xubuntu60w> pmjdebruijn: what's the place to file bugs against xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> launchpad AFAIK
<pmjdebruijn> just like regular ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> again, this is a ubiquity bug, and it's a shared component as far as I know
<xubuntu60w> Ok, thanks for the quick response. I'll file a bug after I've confirmed that was the issue
<pmjdebruijn> again you'd have to check syslog of the problem system to be sure
<pmjdebruijn> relevant syslog entries would be very helpful in the bug report
<pmjdebruijn> but you'd have to mount the partition with the logs from the live cd to get at them of course
<xubuntu60w> Is there a bug reporting GUI tool included in the live CD that automatically gathers logs and helps you file the bug with launchpad?
<jejijojujitzu> hello?
<Spass> hello jejijojujitzu, we can see you
<jejijojujitzu> it looks like in Xubuntu 18.04.2 LTS if I lock the screen it puts the monitor to sleep. any similar experience? my search for a solution has not been successful
<brainwash> jejijojujitzu: replace light-locker with another screen locker
<jejijojujitzu> yes, i wasnt' sure about that though: has it anything to do with the greeter screen?
<brainwash> the greeter/unlock screen runs in a different VT, and some hardware/drivers seem to have problems with VT switching
<jejijojujitzu> i mean, will I loose lightDM?
<brainwash> no
<brainwash> do you experience an issue with the monitor going to sleep?
<brainwash> like, it does not wake up again
<jejijojujitzu> no, no
<brainwash> actually, it could be the intended behavior
<brainwash> putting the monitor to sleep
<jejijojujitzu> well, in other OS it is not
<jejijojujitzu> and it was not like that in old Xubuntu versions IIRC
<brainwash> instead of just blacking the screen, and after some minutes turning off the monitor
<jejijojujitzu> no, the screen shouldn't even be "blacked": you should just go back to the login page imho
<jejijojujitzu> at least this is how it worked on Windows and on old Xubuntu
<jejijojujitzu> *login screen
<brainwash> "Make the greeter behave a bit more like a screensaver if used as un/lock-screen by blanking the screen"
<brainwash> that is what the source code says
<brainwash> Xubuntu 19.04 has the new xfce4-screensaver (optional)
<jejijojujitzu> hrm... I lost you there
<jejijojujitzu> well i'm on 18.04 for now
<jejijojujitzu> nice to know though
<pmjdebruijn> jejijojujitzu: Ctrl+Alt+F1 -> Ctrl+Alt+F8 and it wakes up again
<pmjdebruijn> annoying I know :)
<brainwash> not the problem
<pmjdebruijn> brainwash: it only occurs with kernel 4.18 not 4.15
<pmjdebruijn> so presumably it's DRM related
<brainwash> but jejijojujitzu does not have this problem
<pmjdebruijn> oh?
<brainwash> it's about light-locker putting the monitor to sleep, and not showing the unlock screen immediately
<jejijojujitzu> exactly
<brainwash> so, best solution would be to use a different screen locker
<brainwash> xscreensaver is the classic pick
<jejijojujitzu> I'll try then. thanks very much for the help
<jejijojujitzu> well, it "replaced" lightDM, but I guess it's just a matter of settings
<Spass> jejijojujitzu, gnome-screensaver is also a possibility, if you really don't like how xscreensaver looks, I'm testing it currently and it works fine on my machine
<Spass> but not sure if it will solve your issue, worth testing tho
<jejijojujitzu> yes, it does work, but I wanted lightDM as a greeter, as it is by default. if I don't manage to do that I'll try gnome-screensaver
<jejijojujitzu> lol it looks like I've found a perfect and simpler solution by chance
<Spass> pls share
<jejijojujitzu> on whisker menu options just replace lock screen command with "dm-tool switch-to-greeter"
<jejijojujitzu> I can't say how elegant it is, but I think it is. you do the same with the shortcut and that's it
<jejijojujitzu> there's no need to install anything
<jejijojujitzu> I don't know if there could be any security issue with this
<Spass> yeah, that's what I'm wondering too
<sorokinvic> Hi! In cosmic, why does Software Updater not show Dingo release when in Settings 'notify about any new Ubuntu version' is set? 'do-release-upgrade -c' shows 19.04 is available.
<brainwash> jejijojujitzu: this does not lock the user session
<brainwash> jejijojujitzu: it simply just forwards you to the greeter screen
<jejijojujitzu> and what's the difference
<brainwash> jejijojujitzu: you can switch back to the VT which runs your user session, and it will be unlocked
<brainwash> via Ctrl+Alt+F[number]
<jejijojujitzu> ok
<brainwash> it does say "switch-to-greeter"
<jejijojujitzu> yeah I suspected something like that
<brainwash> not "lock"
<brainwash> actually, you could give another greeter a try
<brainwash> lightdm-gtk-greeter is not the only one
<jejijojujitzu> I actually am ok with it, it's just that I was not able to use it together with xscreensaver
<jejijojujitzu> oh unless my problem comes from ligthDM itself...
<brainwash> doubt it
<brainwash> the greeter is the visual frontend for lightdm
<brainwash> xscreensaver is a single app solution
<brainwash> compared to light-locker + lightdm + lightdm-gtk-greeter
<brainwash> sorokinvic: maybe it's a staged rollout
<brainwash> sorokinvic: you could ask in #ubuntu
<sorokinvic> brainwash thx, will try that
<jujijoujoutsou> well, gnome-screensaver works fine
<jujijoujoutsou> and looks certainly better. still I have two different greeters now, but oh well
<jujijoujoutsou> I guess for consistency I should set the gnome-greeter to load after boot
<brainwash> jujijoujoutsou: you cannot do that
<jujijoujoutsou> oh ok
<brainwash> for consistency you would want xfce4-screensaver
<brainwash> available via https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/xfce
<fizzizist> is it still possible to set up electric sheep as a screensaver or are those packages too old and deprecated?
<jujijoujoutsou> brainwash: I'll keep that option in mind. thank you again for the support ^ ^
<phillippe> hery guys
<phillippe> im having a problem with xubuntu latest version with nvidia drivers latest version (for my 1060) and screen tearing
<phillippe> for example, when i move konversation window, the screen flashes like it's not fast enough
<phillippe> it happens with videos online too
<xubuntu64w> Anyone know how to boot in safe mode for 19.04? ndiswrapper module is crashing and preventing me from running any sudo commands so I need to start without loading that module
#xubuntu 2019-04-26
<silkairways> Hello friends i have been referred here from #ubuntustudio i have shut down with the session save box checked and when restarted only the web browsers opened back up. The apps that were open did not restart automatically
<silkairways> Is this normal?
<krytarik> If those are GUI apps too, then I'd expect them to come up again as well, no.
<silkairways> That's what i thought
<silkairways> Yes get are gui
<silkairways> EMail boxes
<silkairways> They were
<Jimmy7> Hello
<Jimmy7> I have a big issue with apt-get, can someone help me please ?
<Spass> hello Jimmy7, we really need more details
<Jimmy7> When I use sudo apt-get install, it sometimes prints a dependency error
<Jimmy7> For example when I install vlc
<Spass> you can use this website to paste your terminal output there, and then paste the link here - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jimmy7> I use a french version of Xubuntu so I do not think you will understand
<Jimmy7> It something like:
<Jimmy7> "X depends of Y but it will not be installed [...]  You may have held broken packages"
<Spass> does this command show which packages are held? "apt-mark showhold"?
<Spass> did you try "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Jimmy7> Yes I tried all of these :
<Jimmy7> sudo apt-get -f install
<Jimmy7> sudo apt-get update
<Jimmy7> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jimmy7> sudo apt-get -f install vlc
<Jimmy7> sudo aptitude install vlc
<Jimmy7> @Spass,
<Jimmy7> apt-mark showhold does not show anything
<Spass> hmm, maybe you could see broken packages in Synaptic? look here - https://askubuntu.com/a/1081938/827866
<Spass> another command that should show held packages "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold"
<diogenes_> maybe he's added 3rd party PPAs or messed up sources.list
<Jimmy7> @Spass, I checked the webpage
<Jimmy7> And I tried
<Jimmy7> Synaptic does not find any broken package
<Jimmy7> @diogenes_, yes I recently added kali linux repositories and deleted them
<Jimmy7> But the issue is still here
<diogenes_> Jimmy7, that might be the issue, some leftovers might still be present.
<Spass> Jimmy7, can you show us the output of the "sudo apt-get update"? (use paste.ubuntu.com)
<Jimmy7> @Spass, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftr9kgqh4H/
<Jimmy7> @diogenes_, I think too
<Spass> ok, so you have only basic repos currently, but maybe those Kali repos did some damage already, by installing some newer package versions that collide with bionic
<diogenes_> almost sure that's exactly what happened
<diogenes_> welcome to dependecy hell.
<Jimmy7> Yes I think too, but is there a way to fix that ? I really do not have time to reinstall the system again
<diogenes_> Jimmy7, this problem occurs when you try to install any packa?
<diogenes_> try sudo apt install neofetch
<Jimmy7> @diogenes_, Yes but not with every package
<Jimmy7> Just sometimes
<Jimmy7> @diogenes_, neofetch is just installing perfectly
<Jimmy7> May be it is vlc which has an issue
<Jimmy7> I tried right now with htop and it also worked well
<diogenes_> then you might want to downgrade the library that vlc is complaining about.
<Jimmy7> @diogenes_, I m trying
<Jimmy7> I tell you when it's done
<lisbeths> how can I find the email of the developer for the command expect on xubuntu
<lisbeths> I found it kind of
<brainwash> lisbeths: kind of? what did you find?
<lisbeths> I found that their email was just a general mailing list in the debian packages and not a specific person
<lisbeths> I should be ok though I will come back if I need more help
#xubuntu 2019-04-27
<xubuntu05w> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu on my IMac computer, and am trying to download Adobe Acrobat Reader software. I can find through SysInfo on my computer that my operating system is Linux. What do I do?
<xubuntu94w> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu on my IMac computer, and am trying to download Adobe Acrobat Reader software. I can find through SysInfo on my computer that my operating system is Linux. What do I do?
<krytarik> Erm, would you please not flood the channel with this?
<Andrio> Unfortunately Acrobat Reader doesn't seem to be supported on Linux since 2013
<xubuntu05w> My most sincer apologies. Obviously, I'm a total rookie. The info on the document says "You can upgrade to the latest version of Adobe Reader for Windows®, Mac, or Linux® by visiting http://www.adobe.com/go/reader_download". Is this, then, definitely in error?
<Andrio> Considering that that's a 404, yeah
<cfhowlett> adobe no longer supports linux.  here's one workaround  https://linuxhint.com/install_adobe_reader_linux_mint/
<cfhowlett> should also work on ubuntu
<Andrio> or just use Firefox
<cfhowlett> Andrio, ah.  I was just wondering how my adobe is still functional though I seem to have not installed it.
<rebab> Is it possible to search all files in WhiskerMenu? I don't always want to search via Catfish.
#xubuntu 2019-04-28
<xubuntu91i> how to patch kde under freebsd?
<diogenes_> xubuntu91i, you gonna be awarded oscar this year :)
<xubuntu91i> why is it silence here? :)
<diogenes_> because we are in library
<xubuntu91i> user has gone to sleep
<caldarella89> hi guys, i want to know why if i start xubuntu 18.10 in the following ways:laptop off [wifi hardware switch enabled] -> boot phase -> [wifi hardware switch disabled] -> Internet does not connect :-( ??laptop off [wifi switch hardware disabled] -> boot phase -> Internet connects :-)
<fizzizist> there are lots of free alternatives to adobe reader
#xubuntu 2020-04-20
<nikolam> Is there a way for a new Xubuntu windows manager, not to have those so thin edges on lower parts of the window, by default?
<nikolam> It is driving me crazy that I can't widen window by dragging it for the lower right or lower left edge, because window manager theme is so badly made to leave jus one pixel or something for cursor arrow to change , so I can drag window edge and change windows size..
<nikolam> It is SO frustrating
<nikolam> Like any other OS or windows manager I used, by default could be easily resized pulling lower left or lower right part of the window
<nikolam> On Xubuntu, it seems it is intentionally cre*ed up by selecting non wuncional window manager theme to disable easy resize of the windows..
<nikolam> I really really don't care to saving a few pixels per window, on 1920X1080 screen, but really appreciate being able to resize windows by default..
<nikolam> Is there a way to change or edit default window manager theme in Xubuntu, so that window resize functionality is actually working by default..
<diogenes_> nikolam, yes you can.
<Unit193> Whilt it doesn't answer your question, alt+right click and drag to resize might do, but that does involve both hands.
<diogenes_> there are xfwm4 themes with thick borders.
<nikolam> But by default, for many releases Xubuntu default theme is broken by doing it just with the mouse in the corner. That's what most of new people actually do when they have their firs contct with the system.
<nikolam> I used to change WM theme every time, but there is no default theme with such wider window parts to be able to resize it
<nikolam> Thanks for tip, Unit193 but I didn't know that till now.
<nikolam> diogenes_, would be great if deafult theme have such functionality by default so that people ar enot turned off from the whole OS
<nikolam> They figure, I can't even resize window in this thing..
<nikolam> And they are right.
<diogenes_> nikolam, this  is a good one: https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1311035/
<diogenes_> and this: https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1326779/
<nikolam> Yeah, they are not one I woudl regularly use, but htanks. Would be great if default theme in Xubuntu just had few more pixels on windows so they can be resized right. If visual thing is important for Xubuntu identity.
<diogenes_> nikolam, there also used to be a .gtkrc-2.0 hack where you write a piece of code and it makes the edges thicker but i forgot what it was all about.
<diogenes_> but it's not a xubuntu issues, it's xfce's.
<Unit193> I'd think theme, really.  As far as others, Numix, Arc, or something else in the archive seems better.
<xu-help98w> Hello
<xu-help98w> I would like to know if I can run xubuntu in mini pc with intel atom processor
<xu-help98w> ?
<diogenes_> !requirements | xu-help98w
<ubottu> xu-help98w: The hardware requirements for Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bazhang, elky, Flannel, genii, ikonia, krytarik, mneptok, Myrtti, Pici, pleia2, Unit193.
<diogenes_> you should change the !requirements to point to this: https://xubuntu.org/requirements/
<diogenes_> instead of: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu69i> hey guys
<xubuntu69i> autonick
<xubuntu69i> i am trying to reinstall xubuntu but
<xubuntu69i> my installer is not detecting rhe fi partitions properly.
<xubuntu69i> the efi partitions
<diogenes_> xubuntu69i, details.
<xubuntu69i> single partition
<xubuntu69i> and i am reinstalling..
<xubuntu69i> using the installers reinstall option.
<xubuntu69i> if i set the efi partition manually it says not detected
<diogenes_> xubuntu69i, try the automatic but it will erase all your data.
<xubuntu69i> ah i was hoping there are other options.. does the installer have a text fil for config? maybe i can edit that?
<nikolam> diogenes_, why that is an emergency?
<diogenes_> nikolam, because there is no system requirements mentioned on that link thus, it's misleading.
<nikolam> ah I see diogenes_ some of the admins is able to fix that, even I am not sure if it is an emergency issue.
<xubuntu-new-user> Hן
<xubuntu-new-user> Hi
<xubuntu-new-user> can I install xubuntu on low power laptop with intel atom cpu ?
<gnrp> xubuntu-new-user: Depends on how old it is
<gnrp> and what equipment it has
<gnrp> atom is not bad to begin with
<bernardo> Hi, I appreciate your help. I have another computer with xubuntu 18.04.4 64bits the sound makes crack. when you play a video or song it stops making crack.as background, I had previously installed version 18.04.1 and the sound card did not make that noise. I followed some tutorials to fix the problem, but it didn't work.I thank you for any guidance
<brainwash> bernardo: maybe something to do with the kernel version
<bernardo> Linux XXXXXX 5.3.0-46-generic #38~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 31 04:17:56 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bernardo> that is
<brainwash> try with another kernel version
<bernardo> change to a new or old kernel?
<brainwash> both I guess
<brainwash> 5.4, 5.5 and 5.6 can be installed manually
<bernardo> I am investigating how
<tomreyn> !mainline | bernardo
<ubottu> bernardo: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> also, you're on the !hwe kernel. there's also the 'general availability' kernel (and older kernel image which is also maintained) and there may be a newer hwe-edge kernel.
<tomreyn> "and older" -> "an older"
<xu-help99w> hello. I am trying to install xubuntu. Everything goes well, but I can't boot lubuntu. It goes directly to windows I have a laptop Asus
#xubuntu 2020-04-21
<Gen86> Hello
<Saito552> woops wrong nick heh
<Saito552> anyway got a small issue , i dont know what it's called that loads right after i select xubuntu in the grub menu but whatever it is instead of seeing the text i see something distorted, but then it loads the desktop and the stuff shows normally
<Saito552> so i dunno how to fix the thing before that
<Saito552> thought it was something that updated the graphics driver and it messed up when i restarted but then the actual desktop im on loaded just fine
<neomic> hello, what would the command be for opening the whisker menu from the command line? I want to make a hotkey for it
<Andrio> Can't you do that in the keyboard settings page?
<neomic> i can, but I need the command
<Andrio> IIRC the command is in that page by default
<neomic> ah, just found it
<neomic> thanks!
<Zoe9> I am trying to install Xubuntu 18.04 but it keeps crashing. ,What do I do?
<gnrp> Zoe9: When does it crash? What system do you have? What does crash mean?
<gnrp> uh..
<nikolam> Any feelings about option "Erase disk and use ZFS" while installing 19.10 Can I create ZFS pool on top of partition and not the whole drive, using GUI installer?
<diogenes_> nikolam, it requires full disk.
<nikolam> I recently had a failure with Btrfs partition, when I ended up with unmountable partition, after testing some RAM theat behaved unreliable and that garbpled BTRFS
<nikolam> diogenes_, can't use already existing ZFS pool?
<diogenes_> no clue besides it says experimental.
<linuxnt> Hello!
<xu-irc16w> Hi
<xu-irc16w> I have an issue with "ubuntu software" app
<xu-irc16w> may someone help me?
<xu-irc16w> The background is transparent
#xubuntu 2020-04-22
<xu-help30w> Hello I need help. Being new to linux (2 days old), I just tried POP OS on Mac Mini 2011. Everything works fine, except it is slow and laggy. That is why I came to this OS. But my sd card reader is not being detected in File Manger. 02:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 10)
<xu-help30w> Can someone teach me how to install? I tried googling but most focus on wireless
<xu-help30w> Thank you
<cafe> has anyone else had a weird issue where the left half of their desktop stops responding? lol
<xu-irc63w> How to change the system language from Russian to Polish?
<gnrp> xu-irc63w: I wonder why it is Russian, but go to the settings and then languages
<lighterowl> duh, I'd take a Russian Ubuntu over a Polish one any day. ;)
<lighterowl> (and I'm Polish!)
<Hamilton> When I'm moving large files via thunar, the system becomes so slow that I can't do anything else. Why?
<Hamilton> Even the mouse movement hiccups
<rud0lf> lighterowl: pozdrawiam rodaka
<JeanDavid> Hello everyone
<diogenes_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JeanDavid> This maybe is a silly question but I'm a bit confused : I'm looking for Xubuntu for PC (i386, found it!) AND for quite modern Apple systems (like OS 10.6 and newer)....
<JeanDavid> .... But I can't find that ISO.
<JeanDavid> and that's why I'm here :)  Is there is a Xubuntu live CD for Apple users ?
<Hamilton> JeanDavid, Apple machine but PC?
<JeanDavid> both actually... PC machines and Apple machines
<JeanDavid> I have found the live cd for the PCs but not the one who fits the Apple computers
<Kryuna> they are the same
<Kryuna> you use amd64 image for both mac and pc unless your mac is a different architecture
<Hamilton> Kryuna, guess he left
<Kryuna> yeah i see that
<Matthew42> On a fresh 18.04 LTS xubuntu installation which of these are already installed? openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jdk, python3, idle3, python3-pip, git
<diogenes_> Matthew42, you can check it yourself here: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<Kryuna> xubuntu is just so much cleaner than Ubuntu, i love it.
<Kryuna> xfce is such a good design
<lighterowl> rud0lf: również, zdrowia życzę.
<xubuntu72> Hello! Do you guys know at what time will xubuntu will be precisely released?
<bluesabre> xubuntu72: we do not. All the flavors release at the same time, so it depends on when everything is ready and the final versions of all the ISOs are published.
<xubuntu72> Alright, thanks!
<bluesabre> Glad to help!
#xubuntu 2020-04-23
<Rosewhisper> Hope you have a really successful release today/tomorrow :)
<zaphodb777> Found a deal-breaker in 20.04... it can't mount simple samba shares off my windows machines, or even my netgear router.
<zaphodb777> "Software caused connection abort."
<zaphodb777> Oh well, back to Lubuntu 18.04.
<fnordberg> greetings, may i bother someone with a question in regards to upgrading xubuntu to 20.04 upon it's release?
<gnrp> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gnrp> no,w ait. That's not what I wanted...^^
<gnrp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gnrp> fnordberg: yep, that one.^^
<Unit193> fnordberg: Heya, what's up?
<fnordberg> thanks gnrp. ok so i missed the upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 by a longshot, i could have upgraded last week but i figured with 20.04 imminent that i might as well wait it out. however support for repositories in 19.04 also ended last week so i had to edit my sources.list to read old-releases instead of archive.ubuntu.com. my question is do i need to revert back to 'archive' in order to preform a
<fnordberg> successful upgrade?
<gnrp> fnordberg: I don't get, what does one of the lines in your sources.list now look like?
<gnrp> just paste one line of your sources.list
<fnordberg> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ disco universe
<gnrp> ah, yes
<gnrp> e.g., for universe I have the following line:       deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal universe
<gnrp> well, don't mind the ch., but you get the spirit ;)
<fnordberg> right, and that was failing for me because of end of support. so in order to continue to access the repositories i had to change the url
<gnrp> btw, one way to find this out would be to just visit the address. If you go into the `dists` directory, you see the versions supported
<gnrp> then you can see that in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists there is no `focal`
<gnrp> but in http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ there is
<gnrp> and vice versa, no disco on the ch.archive.ubuntu.com server
<fnordberg> and focal is the current release name yes? so i will most likely have to change it back for an upgrade
<gnrp> yep
<gnrp> if the release name would not match, you would also notice it. I actually never tried, but I guess `apt update` would return an error
<fnordberg> that makes sense. thank you so much. will i lose any of my settings in upgrade and will it re-install some of the applications i chose to uninstall from 19.04?
<gnrp> you could always be losing settings. In my experience, upgrade paths are not stable with *any* Linux distro out there. For me, the recent xubuntu upgrades went fine, the only thing that always failed was the uefi boot loader installation when using the graphical updater
<gnrp> concerning re-installation and uninstallation: Could be. Depends on what you uninstalled. When you uninstalled something that entails deinstallation of important meta packages, you should be careful anyway
<gnrp> I didn't look into it in detail what new applications are shipped with 20.04 compared to older versions. Maybe the easiest is to save the list of upgraded/deinstalled/etc. software and go through it afterwards
<gnrp> but there is no general statement possible. Package dependencies change all the time, and also what is shipped along with a standard installation changes all the time. So you have to give it a go and check
<_Alex_58> good morning :)
<_Alex_58> is it possible to ask for the future availability of a couple of packages?
<_Alex_58> I mean some package available for older versions of xubuntu, but not present in the beta version
<gnrp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gnrp> _Alex_58: Just ask. But I doubt there is a general answer that anyone here can give
<gnrp> sometimes it depends on *any* of the 7bio people on earth to pick up software development and make it a package again. So you have to address quite alot of people :P
<gnrp> but for some packages, clear answers can be given^^
<fnordberg> Mainly I got rid of Parole and Thunderbird in favour of VLC and webmail. But it's not an issue if I have to axe them again. :) well I guess I'll just have to hope for the best and see how it goes. I feel more confident and prepared now at least. Thanks very much for your help gnrp
<_Alex_58> thanks, I can't find in the repository amule, dispcalgui, docky
<_Alex_58> will they be available in the official release?
<gnrp> fnordberg: Yeah, just try it out. Here, tunderbird does not entail any further dependencies and it is actually a good idea
 * gnrp removes thunderbird from his system
<_Alex_58> for dispcalgui and docky I found a little workaround
<_Alex_58> the first can be downloaded from the official page, but not all the dependencies are listed (apt --fix-broken install can fix everything)
<_Alex_58> docky can be substituted by plank (too skninny) or cairo-dock (too fat), I'm using plank
<_Alex_58> but amule has no substitutes
<fnordberg> alright I'm headed to bed, have a good night guys :)
<gnrp> fnordberg: gn8
<gnrp> _Alex_58: I don't know any of these tools tbh^^
<gnrp> _Alex_58: But in general, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package
<gnrp> you will find maintainer infos on the right there, and also a link to their mailing lists
<gnrp> and changelogs, etc.
<gnrp> you have to search a bit.
<gnrp> In general, there are many reasons why a package can be thrown out. Maybe there is just no maintainer anymore
<gnrp> Also search for bugs on launchpad.net
<gnrp> so in *this* channel, you pretty sure will not find the information. The packages seem to not be xubuntu-specific, so #ubuntu would be more appropriate to ask. But in general, there are other ways in which you can contact maintainers/developers, that would be more appropriate
<gnrp> I'm sorry I cannot give you a really helpful answer, but the only one I can give is: Dig deeper. And start with the last package description you find on packages.ubuntu.com and with issues on launchpad.net
<_Alex_58> ok, thanks a lot for the complete answer
<_Alex_58> I'm trying the first option, then I'll try the others
<gnrp> for dispcalgui you should notice anyway that it is now called displaycal
<gnrp> ah, and of course, also use the launchpad.net site for the packages
<gnrp> e.g., https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docky
<_Alex_58> yes, when I search I just look for disp
<_Alex_58> but I can't find it in the complete list of packages for Focal
<gnrp> there is a complete list, but it is long. ;)
<gnrp> I usually find the search on packages.ubuntu.com most helpful
<_Alex_58> I just read it all...
<gnrp> ah, sorry, misunderstood
<_Alex_58> no trace of the packages I need
<gnrp> some packages are just abandoned because there is no maintainer anymore. So you could even think of adopting it yourself
<_Alex_58> I hope they will be added in the final version
<_Alex_58> thank you very much anyway, I'll try to contact the maintainers :)
<gnrp> I doubt any new packages will be added
<blohshyboi>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER blohshyboi rbpiysncloyf
<gnrp> blohshyboi: Uh-oh. ;)
<Unit193> It's not a password, so that's good.
<gnrp> Unit193: At last.^^
<_Alex_58> thank a lot again and good bye :)
<blohshyboi> Oh, oops
<blohshyboi> my bad
<blohshyboi> It wasn't working on NickServ so i thought it was here :(
<Unit193> If you send messages to nickserv such as changing your password or identifying, switching to the status window so in case there's a space or otherwise it goes to the wrong place, it doesn't go into any channels.
<blohshyboi> Oh ok, thanks!
<antoine__> Hello, I am using xubuntu 19.10 on a vaio laptop with an nvidia graphic card. I can't get sound through hdmi.
<antoine__> Would you have any idea how I could fix it?
<blohshyboi> Can you open Pulse Audio Control and send a screenshot of the devices
<antoine__> I have nvidia x server settings in my settings and I have NVIDIA listed under additional drivers
<antoine__> blohshyboi: Do I launch it with pavucontrol?
<blohshyboi> yes
<blohshyboi> I am currently not on Xubuntu so I can't guide you exactly through everything but I'll try my best
<antoine__> Thanks a lot :)
<antoine__> (I'm uploading the screeenshot)
<blohshyboi> ok
<antoine__> blohshyboi: huchet.me/pavucontrol.png
<antoine__> Oh it's not in english :s
<antoine__> First line means speakers and second line means headphones
<blohshyboi> I'll have to check my Xubuntu pc because I had a similar issue and I'll get back when I have something
<antoine__> Ok, thanks a lot :)
<Antoine-> blohshyboi: Can you message me on this account? I'll disconnect the other one. This one stays logged in.
<blohshyboi> ok
<blohshyboi> I am trying to research a little while I can't get to it and I found this entry on AskUbuntu that seems similar to your issue
<blohshyboi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/512621/unable-to-get-audio-through-hdmi-connection-to-tv-with-ubuntu-14-04
<blohshyboi> the solution seemed to be this command
<blohshyboi> sudo adduser $USER audio
<Antoine-> Yes, I did that too :s
<Antoine-> Then rebooted
<blohshyboi> Oh ok
<blohshyboi> I'll search a bit more :)
<Antoine-> :)
<Antoine-> It might have to do with nvidia
<Antoine-> I have an intel HD something and a dedicated nvidia card in this laptop
<blohshyboi> I have never had audio issues with the HD Graphics on my computer so it's most likely nvidia
<blohshyboi> can you try to run this command?
<blohshyboi> lspci -k | grep -A 2 -E "(VGA|3D)"
<blohshyboi> to check what are the specs of your Graphics Card
<Antoine-> I went to NVIDIA X Server settings, switched to intel HD, rebooted and still no sound
<Antoine-> Ok I'll do that
<Antoine-> It only find my intel card
<Antoine-> It says Inter Corporation 3rd Gen Code processor Graphics Controler (rev 09)
<Antoine-> Subsystem: Sony Corporation 3rd Gen Code processor Graphics Controller
<Antoine-> Kerner driver in use: i915
<blohshyboi> Are there any additional drivers on the updater?
<blohshyboi> Xubuntu should automatically update but as I can't check right now I can't help too much
<rud0lf> is it safe to update 18.04 to 20.04?
<rud0lf> or should i do a backup?
<Antoine-> Now changed to "NDIDIA On-Demand" in NVIDIA X Server Settings. the lspci command you gave me now find both my intel as before, but there is NVIAIDA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 640M LE] (rev a1)
<Antoine-> Subsystem: Sony Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 640M LE]
<Antoine-> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<blohshyboi> rud0lf You should backup just in case
<rud0lf> ok will do
<rud0lf> thanks for an advice
<blohshyboi> I think that 20.04 isn't totally out yet
<blohshyboi> I think that only the betas are out
<blohshyboi> the full release should come out later today but I'm not sure
<blohshyboi> Based on what I've heard
<blohshyboi> Antoine- any changes on pavucontrol?
<Antoine-> No
<Antoine-> blohshyboi: The updater says, under additional drivers, "Keep using a manually installed driver", which is selected
<Antoine-> There are other lines like: Use NVIDIA driver metapackage, Use NVIDIA binary driver or Use X.Org X server nouveau
<Antoine-> I can't select them though
<rud0lf> blohshyboi: ubuntu.com says april 23-rd, which is today
<blohshyboi> Yes but I think that the full release only comes later today
<Antoine-> I wonder why I can't change drivers...
<blohshyboi> Antoine- that's interesting
<blohshyboi> Do you have safe mode activated?
<blohshyboi> *Safe boot actually
<Antoine-> I should probably remove the driver that was manually installed and let xubuntu do it
<Antoine-> Ehm
<Antoine-> How can I check? Is it a bios setting?
<blohshyboi> I'm not 100% sure but I think it's a bios setting
<Antoine-> I can't see safe boos settings in my BIOS
<Antoine-> My laptop is from 2012
<blohshyboi> So it probably doesn't have it
<blohshyboi> You should do what you said earlier on about removing and letting xubuntu do it
<xu-help4w> if i install xubuntu 20.04 daily now, it will update to stable tomorrow?
<blohshyboi> I'm not sure but I don't think so
<blohshyboi> Also, daily releases are very unstable and it's not recommended to install on your disk
<blohshyboi> Most people install on a Virtual Machine
<blohshyboi> If I were you I would wait a bit longer and download the 20.04 or update from another version like 19.10
<Antoine-> I wonder if I should choose nvidia driver, nvidia binary driver or nouveau
<Antoine-> ill try nvidia driver. It says tested
<Antoine-> I can change later if I want to try the libre nouveau driver
<Antoine-> I wonder how it compares
<blohshyboi> ok good luck
<blohshyboi> keep us posted :)
<xu-help4w> ok, tha's the way, thanks blohshyboi
<xu-help4w> i'm very excited for it
<xu-help4w> xD
<blohshyboi> Me too!!
<xu-help4w> '=D
<Antoine-> Well neither the nvidia or nouveau driver work :(
<joris> Is 20.04 iso already somewhere?
<blohshyboi> I don't think so
<blohshyboi> Only the betas
<well_laid_lawn> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<joris> Is it expected today?
<blohshyboi> yes
<joris> ok cool
<Antoine-> blohshyboi: It works now
<Antoine-> I believe it was working all along...
<blohshyboi> really? xD
<Antoine-> Do you remember the screenshot I sent you? I had to click the little arrow on the top right corner to access other tabs
<Antoine-> I needed the configuration tab
<Antoine-> I didn't think about it because the window started up small on my big screen. I didn't think it wouldn't display all the tabs even when it had the space to do it...
<Antoine-> All good now :)
<blohshyboi> ok nice
<blohshyboi> sorry for not being very useful
<Antoine-> blohshyboi: No no, don't say that!! Thanks a lot for your time!! :)
<Antoine-> bbye, have a good day!
<blohshyboi> have a good one :)  Antoine-
<xubuntu-fan-666> When will 20.04 be released?
<blohshyboi> a source says its coming at about 17pm GMT
<blohshyboi> but it's not official
<blohshyboi> you can always check http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds and see which flavours have been marked as ready
<blohshyboi> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds
<blohshyboi> sorry for double link
<blohshyboi> meant to send this: https://prnt.sc/s4mjdu xubuntu-fan-666
<joris> so Xubuntu Desktop amd64 is ready?
<Andrio> Is 20.04 an LTS release?
<blohshyboi> Andrio yes
<blohshyboi> @joris apparently yes but not released yet
<joris> ah ok..
<blohshyboi> things like netboot aren't ready yet so they can't release it
<blohshyboi> They are probably going to release everything at once
<blohshyboi> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<Figaro100> Anyone that know when the Xubuntu 20.04 will be release the info I found it should be release today, but seem not be the case yet?
<mtorpey> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<mtorpey> Best guess is in the next few hours! :)
<sorinello> Hello. Do you have any idea if xubuntu-core's issues have been fixed regarding Virtualbox/VmWare ? I am unable to install xubuntu-core from ISO since 2 versions ago. The instalation crashes at one point. cc Unit193
<blohshyboi> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<Antoine-> Hello, I have the following error message "apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.tvheadend.tvheadend" name="/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0" pid=992 comm="tvheadend" requested_mask="wr" denied_mask="wr" fsuid=0 ouid=0"
<Antoine-> How can I allow tvheadend to avvecc /dev/dvb?
<Antoine-> access*
<benixfce> Hope to see Final lts release soon 👍🏻👍🏻
<blohshyboi> apparently the torrent is out but I would only download whenever the announcement is out
<Andrio> So the website recommends having 20 GB storage space where installing Xubuntu
<Andrio> is that recommendation still valid for when /home is on another drive?
<xu-irc77w> just curious what time of the release
<blohshyboi> there's no official time of release
<xu-irc77w> k thanks
<Jzjz> Hi
<Jzjz> Anyone here?
<cmb> Andrio, yes, you need about 16-18Gb for the OS itself. I've a 30Gb root partition on my laptop, /home on another partition, and currently 18Gb of the root partition is used...
<Andrio> Ah
<Andrio> Thanks.
<blohshyboi> Are you going to install on a external drive?
<xu-help6w> hello
<blohshyboi> hello!
<xu-help6w> so is it ok to do "sudo do-release-upgrade " to force it
<xu-help6w> i first started using xubuntu on 19.04 then went to 19.10
<xu-help6w> still pretty linux new
<xu-help6w> 20.04 i mean force that
<blohshyboi> As there isn't an official post yet, I don't think so
<xu-help6w> ok
<blohshyboi> i tried and it's not available
<xu-help6w> i chose xubuntu cuz im having to use a really old mac that i salvaged as a computer
<xu-help6w> it said it was on the terminal
<blohshyboi> I know
<blohshyboi> i tried on the terminal
<xu-help6w> but it said "ubuntu" instead of xubuntu that's normal right
<blohshyboi> Yes
<xu-help6w> But yeah saw some stuff about what's new and saw a new darker version of greybird that looks neat i might try that
<xu-help6w> any real big new features though
<blohshyboi> It looks really cool
<blohshyboi> I don't think so
<blohshyboi> apart from a newer kernel
<drleviathan> so I fired up Transmission and am downloading/uploading ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu.  Interestingly, xubuntu peering is downloading much faster than the other two.
<drleviathan> Maybe becuase its image is only 1.66G instead of 2.72G
<blohshyboi> I downloaded straight as it came out and it was slower than the others
<xu-help6w> ah i was just gonna do upgrade
<blohshyboi> but the others were out for a while
<xu-help6w> i dont think i had issues doing it the first time but who knows
<xu-help6w> first time was 19.04 to 19.10
<blohshyboi> I am going to fresh install because my PC is full of stuff and a fresh install will make it slightly cleaner
<blohshyboi> My first time installing was 18.04
<xu-help6w> or maybe it was the second time
<xu-help6w> i did it jan of last year so
<drleviathan> backup your data whatever you do
<lighterowl> drleviathan: nah, that's because all the cool kids with fastest internets use Xubuntu .;)
<lighterowl> believe me!
<xu-help6w> maybe was 18.04 or 18.10
<blohshyboi> lighterowl true xD
<xu-help6w> i did run a timeshift
<blohshyboi> I've been using 18.04 and never used the non-LTS versions
<xu-help6w> already
<xu-help6w> the thing that backs up the system file stuff
<blohshyboi> Yeah I know
<blohshyboi> Ill back up stuff to my network share
<xu-irc65w> Hello! I'm just curious if there's an ETA for the xubuntu 20.04 LTS download link being posted.
<drleviathan> the torrent is already up
<drleviathan> meanwhile... the ubuntu release party is practically counting down the seconds
<drleviathan> well... some torrent is already up.  Is it the final correct one?  Dunno.
<xu-irc65w> Yeah I think I'll just wait until it's posted on https://xubuntu.org/download :)
<Fte> Will we get a prompt to update to 20.04, do we do it via the software updater or do we have to download? I've not done this before
<xu-irc65w> Per https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/ubuntu-20-04-release-features you won't get prompted to update until the first point release, which is expected in July.
<drleviathan> I think there are ways to upgrade from the software updater, but I always backup my data and re-install.
<Fte> Okay thanks
<xu-irc65w> A fresh install is the way to go imo. Mount your /home dir separately to make that less painful. ;)
<Fte> Ha yeah I have done fortunately so I'll do a reinstall when the download is out
<xu-help24w> Would like to down version 20.4. When can I do it?
<blohshyboi> The ubuntu website already has the download page updated but nothing on Xubuntu though
<blohshyboi> Should be appearing soon I assume
<blohshyboi> ?
<dispo> Hi, Where can I dl xubuntu 20.04.0 lts ?
<Guest_27> exciting day? new verion
<blohshyboi> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop dispo
<blohshyboi> sorry wrong link
<blohshyboi> that's for ubuntu
<blohshyboi> Xubuntu doesn't have an official release yet
<blohshyboi> should be coming
<dispo> ill wait for xubuntu release
<drleviathan> there is a torrent available if you guess the url
<dispo> i use xubuntu
<dispo> xfce is too solid
<Guest_27> yeah just waiting til i know it's ok to upgrade
<blohshyboi> drleviathan Indeed, there is but I would hold on as it can be changed last minute
<blohshyboi> I'd wait until an official statement
<Guest_27> but wooo new release day
<dispo> well im running 18.04.4 its got another year of support left
<dispo> no hurry
<drleviathan> heh, I'm watching the ubuntu release party channel and... the official announcement appears to take a long time to reach all the official megaphones
<drleviathan> website says it is, but the bot dosn't know yet, and the email hasn't gone out yet
<blohshyboi> Is the announcement supposed to be just ubuntu or all flavors?
<drleviathan> I guess my take is going to be... I'll assume the torrent is functional. Whatever replaces it might have a few bugs fixed but will be pretty much the same thing.
<drleviathan> In the meantime: I'll peer the asset.
<drleviathan> The Kubuntu site was up early.
<drleviathan> The realease really is a multi-tentacled monster with its brain distributed across its limbs.
<blohshyboi> I'm already peering Xubuntu
<blohshyboi> makes sense
<dispo> https://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/focal/release/desktop/
<Guest_27> dont think i would need to download the whole thing if im just doing upgrade instead
<Guest_27> shouldnt be an issue im just waiting to know it's ok
<drleviathan> personally I'd consider an upgrade from reposotories on release day to be... risky
<drleviathan> for fasted path, download the torrent, pull the asset, backup your data, and reinstall
<Guest_27> well i mean i can wait
<Guest_27> im on 19.10
<Guest_27> not 18.04
<blohshyboi> We got release notes!!
<blohshyboi> https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/20.04/release-notes
<blohshyboi> Now we wait for the release
<lighterowl> I just ran do-release-update and it broke halfway due to somehow messing up Python packages. running apt-get --fix-broken now...
<lighterowl> *do-release-upgrade
<xu-irc12w> dropping python 2? Thats going to be interesting, I thought there was loads of python 2 scripts in a modern distro
<blohshyboi> Apparently Python 2 is in End Of Life since January
<lighterowl> yup
<xu-irc12w> yeah I guess we had to make the jump eventually
<lighterowl> hasn't stopped some people from still writing Python 2, though.
<xu-irc12w> I don't know python is it hard to convert 2 to 3?
<blohshyboi> Yeah, apparently only apt-offline needed it
<blohshyboi> Not sure
<xu-irc12w> I guess its going to be one of those things that vairy
<blohshyboi> Probably, it's hard to find a balance between compatibility and security though so...
<blohshyboi> I guess it needed to happen
<lighterowl> blohshyboi: you could do what my company is doing, namely still have 30-year-old code and packages in their systems.
<lighterowl> ;)
<blohshyboi> Ouch
<lighterowl> (unfortunately, I'm *not* exaggerating)
<blohshyboi> that's bad
<xu-irc12w>   I can believe it, look how popular freedos is for that reason!
<lighterowl> :)
<blohshyboi> My school still uses Macromedia Dreamweaver, but only for teaching (as far as I know) but it's not as bad compared to that lighterowl
<lighterowl> wow, Dreamweaver! that takes me back.
<lighterowl> I've never used it myself since I have no graphical talent/proficiency at all, but I've certainly heard the name and know which era to associate it with. :)
<blohshyboi> It's an oldie
<blohshyboi> Before Adobe purchased them
<lighterowl> yeah, no kidding.
<blohshyboi> But I can tell you it's a bit of a nightmare land
<lighterowl> I still remember the "Macromedia Flash" splash/info screen from some self-contained exes with Flash applications.
<blohshyboi> That's a classic
<blohshyboi> And also Good Ol' Visual Basic 2008
<lighterowl> wonder if they'd run okay under wine. ;)
<lighterowl> blohshyboi: 2008 is considered bleeding edge in my company. we still use Visual C++ 6 for a lot of our development.
<blohshyboi> Oh damn
<lighterowl> fortunately, most of the developers have more modern IDEs just configured to use the MSVC6 compiler... I wouldn't want to touch the old IDE with a ten foot pole.
<blohshyboi> I remembered the first time I used Visual Basic I was using 2010 and it was already quite old so I was surprised that my school has it
<blohshyboi> Indeed
<blohshyboi> Unfortunately some teachers aren't exactly liberal with alternative software
<lighterowl> that sucks
<blohshyboi> Some of them don't allow us to submit OpenDocument files
<lighterowl> :(
<lighterowl> blohshyboi: though I kind of understand ... some of my more "seasoned" colleagues also seem to have become very set in their ways.
<blohshyboi> Wish we used more open software in school :(
<lighterowl> i.e. having "n" years of work experience isn't really synonymous with actually *progressing* "n" years in your field. I guess the same/similar goes for teachers in this case.
<blohshyboi> Yeah it makes sense, some teachers have been in the field for a while
<lighterowl> :)
<blohshyboi> And it's probably easier for someone who's still learning to change rather than someone who's been working with the same stuff for so long
<lighterowl> I need to go to bed at a reasonable hour today ... hopefully this upgrade ends successfully.
<blohshyboi> let's hope for that
<lighterowl> alrigh, finished, about to reboot.
<blohshyboi> nice xD
<xu-irc12w> good luck!
<lighterowl> yeah, that went well.
<xu-irc12w> that's good to hear, I'm going to install on quite a new rig, I think XFCE running on an SSD is going to be lightning quick :)
<lighterowl> I have it running on a Lenovo P53 with an nvme ssd, can vouch for the speed.
<xu-irc12w> I've put in a ryzen 7 and 16gb of DDR4 this should be a quick box :)
<blohshyboi> Welp I'm going to install it on my almost 10 years old pc.
<blohshyboi> This is going to be fun xD
<lighterowl> xu-irc12w: yup, I have a similar desktop setup and it's running very fast as well. not xubuntu, though, but Arch with xfce.
<lighterowl> blohshyboi: 10 years, so that's a ... Core 2 Duo?
<blohshyboi> Pentium
<blohshyboi> oof
<blohshyboi> it's going to hurt
<dispo> xubuntu runs well on my lenovo t400 core 2 dual 8 gigs of ram
<dispo> :)
<dispo> https://i.imgur.com/falvbjl.png
<lighterowl> dispo: very cool desktop!
<dispo> thanx :)
<blohshyboi> i will post here when its done
<lighterowl> ok, another reboot to see if the password prompt comes up on the HDMI-connected monitor.
<dispo> the panel on the left auto hides :)
<blohshyboi> so sunday be sure to check for updates from me xD
<dispo> why use plank or docker
<blohshyboi> @dispo hot damn
<P-Chan> Hi guys! Do you tried upgrade from xubuntu bionic beaver to xubuntu focal fossa?
<lighterowl> I did just that, in fact.
<xu-irc45w> i have 19.10 so no havent done anything yet
<dispo> P-Chan: i'll probably wait for it to go to .01 before updating
<lighterowl> do-release-upgrade broke halfway due to (presumably) interdependencies and messing up Python packages, I had to continue the process manually via running apt --fix-broken and apt dist-upgrade.
<xu-irc45w> yikes
<dispo> P-Chan: https://hamwaves.com/release-upgrade/en/index.html you wanna follow this guide
<dispo> for xubuntu upgrades
<dispo> lts
<xu-irc45w> if im on 19.10 though isnt it sooner than the 18.04 people's upgrade prompts?
<lollersnake> When the release is available?
<dispo> I downloaded the torrent
<dispo> going to test it later flash it on a usb flash
<blohshyboi> Proud to say that Xubuntu is now installing on my (10 yr old) PC xD
<P-Chan> blohshyboi: do you downloaded the iso or upgrade from previous version?
<blohshyboi> iso
<blohshyboi> it was available through torrent from ubuntu servers
<blohshyboi> here's a before: https://imgur.com/gallery/uUKpWKh
<mneptok> if you want to abuse your F5 button, you can play "refresh the mirror" every few minutes - http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/20.04/
<mneptok> https://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/focal/release/desktop/xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<xu-irc45w> i'm using xubuntu on a 10 year old imac that I got for free because someone was recycling it, cant afford a new build yet
<xu-irc45w> so it's an interm between builds
<xu-irc45w> been using it over a year
<xu-irc45w> i kept osx on it too but only for backup, and i use my own keyboard/mouse instead of the mac ones
<xu-irc45w> decent old machine , why i chose xubuntu
<xu-irc45w> cuz it was for old machines
<blohshyboi> It's surprising how well it runs on old devices
<lighterowl> I used to run it on my sister's old Pentium M laptop.
<blohshyboi> My 10 yr old laptop just installed and it's running like a charm
<lighterowl> wow, that was a fast install!
<blohshyboi> indeed
<blohshyboi> i was very surprised
<xu-irc45w> I don't know if im gonna stick with xubuntu when i eventually can do a new build though no offense
<xu-irc45w> im keeping the options open since better hardware then
<lighterowl> xu-irc45w: sure, you're free to choose.
<xu-irc45w> though there's other stuff that's also using xfce like manjaro
<xu-irc45w> manjaro was one of em i looked at
<xu-irc45w> but ill still "have" this old machine with xubuntu in it i guess i can figure out a use for
<xu-irc45w> once i get a new one
<xu-irc45w> dunno what that would be ...
<blohshyboi> Here's an after: https://imgur.com/gallery/h7uV1l1
<blohshyboi> Looking really good and very snappy
<lighterowl> yay!
<xu-irc45w> see i like having the bar on the bottom, also i put a bit of transparency like i had with windows 7 aero
<xu-irc45w> i never went to 10 i went from 7 to xubuntu
<xu-irc45w> cuz old build had 7
<xu-irc45w> but yeah that's personal pref, im a person that's too used to it being on the bottom
<xu-irc45w> ever since windows 95
<xu-irc45w> and i manually set the windows super key to open it as well
<xu-irc45w> too bad it's a cheapo keyboard i cant change the cap with a penquin
<lighterowl> :)
<xu-irc45w> it's not one of the mech ones
<xu-irc45w> it's a cheap insignia one
<blohshyboi> xu-irc45w i wanted to have a penguin key but mine is a laptop
<blohshyboi> might get a sticker though
<xu-irc45w> but yeah one of the reasons i wanted to avoid w10, aero isnt there
<xu-irc45w> while i dont get the upper transparency my taskbar can have it
<xu-irc45w> and it looks decent
<xu-irc45w> the left side of the file manager does kinda remind me of osx though
<simon> hi folks. Does anyone if/when 20.04 will be officially released today? Failed BIOS flash has bricked my machine so now would be a great time for that fresh install!
<blohshyboi> I don't know yet. This seems to be taking a while compared to other distros, but the release notes are out already and the iso is made and on the servers already
<xu-irc45w> shouldnt you fix the bios issue first heh
<xu-irc45w> oh whats the release notes
<blohshyboi> yeah true
<mneptok> https://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/focal/release/desktop/xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<blohshyboi> https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/20.04/release-notes
<blohshyboi> xu-irc45w
<xu-irc45w> hmm might be what i saw already
<xu-irc45w> or maybe it wasnt a finalized one i saw yet
<xu-irc45w> >System doesn't boot after installation - Legacy mode / 2 disks
<simon> thanks meptok
<xu-irc45w> what is this?
<xu-irc45w> legacy 2 disks?
<blohshyboi> legacy BIOS with 2 disks
<blohshyboi> older non-UEFI Bios
<xu-irc45w> does that include old macs?
<xu-irc45w> i dont know if this uses that
<simon> xu-irc45w absolutely; trying that now. Full nightmare mode engaged.
<blohshyboi> don't know
<blohshyboi> Do you have 2 disks?
<xu-irc45w> hard drives? no
<xu-irc45w> partitions yeah i got multiple of em
<blohshyboi> Then you shouldn't have any issues
<simon> but if one has >1 hard drive....?
<xu-irc45w> it's a core 2 duo imac i think from like 2009?
<blohshyboi> My laptop has multiple partitions and legacy BIOS but only one disk
<blohshyboi> simon shouldn't be any issues whatsoever
<xu-irc45w> i dunno when the original owner got it
<simon> groovy cheers blohshyboi
<xu-irc45w> but hey free computer is free computer
<simon> core 2 duo's a classic
<blohshyboi> indeed
<xu-irc45w> saved it from being recycled
<xu-irc45w> less ewaste heh
<blohshyboi> a friend has a laptop with a core 2 duo and 2 gigs of ram rocking windows 10 64 bit
<blohshyboi> tried to convince him to use xubuntu
<xu-irc45w> yeah my old actual build that died (think it was the cpu or mobo) was an i5 2500k
<simon> tempted to get mine from the garage given how well this system saving job is going!
<xu-irc45w> the 2500k lasted like 8 years
<xu-irc45w> got it in 2011
<blohshyboi> nice
<xu-irc45w> what happened was i put in some new ram and i guess the cpu didnt like that or was just old/overworked/heated
<xu-irc45w> or something
<xu-irc45w> who knows
<xu-irc45w> even though early as i dont even have money for new build im leaning to ryzen
<xu-irc45w> i never had an amd before though
<xu-irc45w> and "maybe" amd gpu too never had that either but both seem to handle linux better from what i understand?
<blohshyboi> i think so
<blohshyboi> but my only experience with amd and linux is my laptop which has amd graphics but it's from around 2009 so, probably not the best examle
<xu-irc45w> yeah it looks as if amd is more open to linux
<xu-irc45w> just from observations
<Figaro84> Any update when 2020.04 LTS of xubuntu will be release?
<xu-irc45w> i dont have the experience , i mean this has an old ati
<blohshyboi> it is a bit weird but amd has had great approaches at various technologies that intel for some reason isn't having
<blohshyboi> also seen that with video encoding
<blohshyboi> amd has been better at it lately
<xu-irc45w> yeah i guess ive been in the past a bit of a brand whore it was always a combo of asus mobo, intel cpu, and nvidia gpu for me going back like almost 20 years
<xu-irc45w> through 3 dif build
<xu-irc45w> just how it kinda always was
<blohshyboi> its a "classic" config
<blohshyboi> tbh I would be inclined into something like that for a desktop build
<blohshyboi> it feels natural
<blohshyboi> a couple years ago it was weird using amd and now they are killing it so it might change
<xu-irc45w> but yeah the 20.04 release notes doesnt seem to show anything that signifigant in changing
<xu-irc45w> or feature adding
<blohshyboi> apart from removing python 2 not much
<xu-irc12w> other than the xubuntu twitter and xubuntu.org is there anywhere else they will be likely to post the release anouncement?
<blohshyboi> not even the ubuntu release notes add much
<blohshyboi> i don't thik so
<blohshyboi> *think
<xu-irc45w> i may give that new dark greybird a shot
<blohshyboi> someone might put it here but I'm not sure
<blohshyboi> xu-irc45w it's kinda nice
<xu-irc45w> yeah im looking at the ubuntu area of the notes too
<xu-irc45w>     New graphical boot splash (integrates with the system BIOS logo).
<blohshyboi> it feels weird going back to greybird after using a different theme for so long but it's very simple and feels good
<xu-irc45w> So is the xubuntu black one updated too?
<blohshyboi> does that happen with xubuntu?
<xu-irc45w> that's just what the ubuntu one says
<xu-irc45w> which was linked on the xubuntu one's page
<xu-irc45w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<blohshyboi> i know but i didnt see it on my pc
<blohshyboi> again my pc is 10 years old so
<dispo> would be nice if xubuntu had 5 years of support instead of 3
<xu-irc45w> did the boot screen itself look dif though
<xu-irc45w> or is it still the black
<blohshyboi> yes
<blohshyboi> i have an image but its very blurry
<blohshyboi> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/702855198703353866/702963284256489563/IMG_20200423_202456.jpg
<blohshyboi> its very low quality but it's now black background and white accent
<xu-irc45w> that looks like the one i already know
<xu-irc45w> but yeah a lot of this changelog is stuff way beyond me lol
<blohshyboi> i think it had a bit of blue on the 18.04
<blohshyboi> that's the one I was using
<blohshyboi> maybe 19.10 was different
<xu-irc45w> yeah might just be the same one i have already
<blohshyboi> xu-irc45w here's a high quality screenshot of the boot animation:
<blohshyboi> https://bluesabre.org/content/images/2020/04/install-17-2.png
<blohshyboi> I'm considering making a CD installer using the minimal iso if 20.04 still supports it
<blohshyboi> just for the laughs
<xu-irc45w> ah yeah i think that's the same boot screen
<blohshyboi> interesting: my laptop's fans seem to be quieter while idle
<blohshyboi> like WAY quieter
<xu-irc45w> neat
<blohshyboi> Also the login has dark mode :https://imgur.com/gallery/Emv7pgr
<xu-irc12w> does this count as them announcing it? https://xubuntu.org/release/20-04/
<dispo> https://i.imgur.com/HfDgdQr.png
<dispo> running it on a virtual box machine now
<dispo> 20.04
<dispo> lts
<dispo> https://i.imgur.com/q3cCrzQ.png <-- there we go xubuntu 20.04 LTS on a vm machine
<vata0> anyone round
<vata0> i was wondering if the new lts will be pushrd today along with everyone elses
<xu-irc12w> I'm personally waiting for it to be officially announced but you can grab it now if you want to
<xu-irc12w> https://xubuntu.org/release/20-04/
<vata0> i was looking for it on the site and didnt see it thats why i was asking
<xu-irc12w> I got that page from the blog section
<vata0> so that is the actual lts?
<vata0> wonder if thet just havent had time to update the site yet
<xu-irc12w> well thats why I'm waiting for the official announcement
<vata0> lol ive been site checking everyday
<vata0> im really excited im switching from original to xubuntu
<xu-irc12w> me too! I have a brand new rig thats without an OS so I'm hoping they announce soon :)  be great to set this up before bed if I can
<vata0> gnome is just to heavy for this little laptop and i need to do a clean install anyway
<vata0> thats awesome man
<dispo> https://i.imgur.com/q3cCrzQ.png <-- there we go xubuntu 20.04 LTS on a vm machine
<vata0> xubuntu has the regualt ubuntu software center in it as well correct
<lighterowl> looking good
<bluesabre> For everybody so patiently waiting, Xubuntu 20.04 is now available! https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-released/
<lighterowl> great!
<bluesabre> Thanks everybody for all the hype! We hope you enjoy using this release.
<xu-irc12w> thank you!!!
<xu-irc12w> hype!
<SJudge> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Downloads are on https://ubuntu.com/download and https://torrent.ubuntu.com/ and there's a party in #ubuntu-release-party!
#xubuntu 2020-04-24
<Vata0> well running that fresh install
<Vata0> xfce seems like its running a little smother and that fresh install helped
<Vata0> i have a question tho. how do i add like firefox to my dock and have it locked in place so nothing goes in front of it
<Vata0> sorry didnt mean to exit
<xu-irc18w> hmm did a 19.10 to 20.04 upgrade seems mostly ok except now i cant start steam
<xu-irc18w> weird
<xu-irc18w> it says failed to run steam.desktop
<xu-irc18w> oh wait i think i gotta enable the other packages back
<xu-irc18w> in software and updates
<Celso> we will no longer have the xubuntu-restricted-extras package on xubuntu
<xu-help94w> How to make an application shortcut for hiding all windows on the screen? For minimizing them. It always was Ctrl+Alt+D (like Win+D in MS Windows) but in 20.04 it does not work :(  I'm so used to this feature because some people like to stare at my screen... lol
<xu-help94w> I don't know if it is a problem of mine or of the new release. I've installed Xubuntu 20.04 minimal installation (xubuntu-core) through netboot-installation
<xu-help94w> I thought I could find shortcuts in previous releases' keyboard settings, but there are no any shortcuts for such a thing.
<kryten> xu-help94w: That's Super+D now.
<kryten> ..So like on Windows now.
<xu-help94w> What is Super? I thought Super is equal to Ctrl+D
<kryten> The "Windows" key.
<xu-help94w> I've set up the Windows Key as the one that changes keyboard layouts. Is it the reason of which it doesn't work?
<xu-help94w> Yeah... I've just tried and indeed it works when I changed "change layout option" to another key
<xu-help94w> thank you!
<kryten> Sure!
<xu-help94w> It's a pity I have to set another key for changing layouts in order to make Super+D work... I've used to changing layouts with only one key, not a combination of them. Is there a way to create an application shortcut for Ctrl+Alt+D?
<xu-help94w> I wonder which terminal command it is...
<kryten> Well yeah, in the Window Manager settings you can simply revert it to the previous shortcut - or anything else you like.
<xu-help94w> Thank you so much! I was literally staring at Keyboard setting and I did not see it in there
<xu-help94w> Now I see it in the Window Manager :)  :)  :0
<kryten> Yeah, that separation confuses many..
<Andrio> Any idea why df shows 1.1 TB space used on my hard drive even though `tree -h` shows only a handful of files that add up to about 750 GB?
<Andrio> (NTFS file system)
<Andrio> Probably will just format it anyway
<Guest11276> Does anyone know when the new version will be available as an upgrade on the LTS path? I kinda don't want to switch the updater to the develop path for this.
<Vata0> is the snap store extremely slow loading for anyone else
<Jess6> Are you there?
<xu-help2w> Eh, Adwaita icon theme is still broken... I thought it was going to be fixed in 20.04 3:
<brainwash> xu-help2w: how is it broken?
<xu-help2w> It was broken in 19.10. Many of the icons didn't work. You can check it on the DistroTest site. In 20.04 the same problem... oh
<brainwash> probably because Ubuntu splits the Adwaita icon theme into two packages
<brainwash> adwaita-icon-theme: default icon theme of GNOME (small subset)
<brainwash> adwaita-icon-theme-full: default icon theme of GNOME
<brainwash> installing -full should fix the problem
<xu-help2w> Thank you a looooot! ^_^ I was waiting half a year for this problem to fade away lol
<xu-help2w> Just installed it and it finally works
<brainwash> well yeah, I guess this can be confusing for users
<brainwash> not sure if this was reported to the Xubuntu deam
<brainwash> team
<brainwash> bug 1866814
<ubottu> bug 1866814 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Adwaita icon theme is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866814
 * diogenes_ wonders what was the bug nr.1
<xu-help2w> I even know that one.
<diogenes_> do tell us please.
<xu-help2w> "Microsoft has a majority market share" :)  It is a well-known "bug", because it's become a meme.
<xu-help2w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<diogenes_> hehe good one thanks.
<diogenes_> ug #1 reported by Mark Shuttleworth on 2004-08-20
<xu-help2w> :D
<diogenes_> Bug*
<linuxr> Hello all. I'm planning on installing xubuntu 20.04. But I have read that this is not supported for 5yrs like regular ubuntu. What does this mean, precisely?
<brainwash> 3 instead of 5 years
<linuxr> does this only affect the xfce packages, and the rest of the packages has regular 5yrs support?
<brainwash> rest? the ubuntu core and other packages in the "main" repository have longer support
<brainwash> you can check with the terminal command "ubuntu-support-status"
<brainwash> !info thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.14-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 295 kB, installed size 1063 kB
<brainwash> thunar is in the "universe" repository
<brainwash> or it's called channel
<linuxr> okay, thanks. This means I'm not necessarily screwed with xubuntu 20.04 after 3yrs
<Ajjay> How to add Presentation App in Libre office
<todsah> 11:21 < brainwash> you can check with the terminal command "ubuntu-support-status"
<todsah> thanks for that!
<todsah> Had no idea that was a thing
<SDcardhelp> help, i forgetten what i typed in the terminal, it says my sd card has no permission
<SDcardhelp> sda                                                                   ├─sda1│    vfat         4D19-9B26                             402.9M    19% /boot/efi├─sda2│    swap         9ffda882-47ed-43d9-8220-ebc654b3c2cb                [SWAP]└─sda3     ext4         4f954dab-0a15-450e-a41c-1cf2e4fe8ffc  414.5G     1% /mmcblk0
<SDcardhelp> it can detect but unable to mount as you can see, can anyone help?
<SDcardhelp> Didn't work before and after --> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<SDcardhelp> HI herby
<SDcardhelp> help, i forgotten what i typed in the terminal, it says my sd card has no permissionsda                                                                   ├─sda1│    vfat         4D19-9B26                             402.9M    19% /boot/efi├─sda2│    swap         9ffda882-47ed-43d9-8220-ebc654b3c2cb                [SWAP]└─sda3
<SDcardhelp> ext4         4f954dab-0a15-450e-a41c-1cf2e4fe8ffc  414.5G     1% /mmcblk0                                                     it can detect but unable to mount as you can see, can anyone help?Didn't work before and after --> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<gst568923> Hi, I would like to upgrade from xubuntu 19.10 to 20.04 by GUI update-manager, but no new notification is shown to me. I have tried to setting "Notify for any version" and "Notify for LTS version"
<kgb> gst568923: just do it through the CLI, man..
<gst568923> kgb yes I know, but I asked through gui
<kgb> just sudo apt clear cache b4 you start and you'll be golden!..:)
<kgb> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-clear-the-package-cache/
<kgb> ++ https://askubuntu.com/questions/144222/how-do-apt-get-clean-and-apt-get-clean-all-differ
<kgb> =)
<gst568923> @ kgb I should run `sudo apt-get clean` ?
<gst568923> kgb I have run `sudo apt-get clean` and than update-manager but not works!
<brainwash> gst568923: it most likely takes some time until upgrading is available via GUI
<brainwash> in case there are some last minute bugs
<kgb> brainwash: ok, well for GUI you've got: 1) Synaptic and 2) Aptitude
<brainwash> I was talking about update-manager
<kgb> bt it should be *no* different from the apt package manager.. unless, I don't know what-all you might've added for it not to work. :o
<brainwash> "Upgrades from 19.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 20.04's release. Upgrades from 18.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 20.04.1 release expected in late July 2020."
<kgb> there's *some* help for update-manager, like @https://xubuntu.org/m-update-manager/ but why bother with it. =)
<kgb> idk., Synaptic is always good to me..
<brainwash> you don't seem to understand the matter
<kgb> (and Aptitude for 'tricky' leftovers, sometimes; when there are lots of repos added. :))
<kgb> oh.
<brainwash> this is about upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04
<brainwash> via update-manager
<kgb> yes ok, got it; bt WHY use update-manager, meh.
<brainwash> because it can do release upgrades
<kgb> bah, even server instructions say to just "upgrade" and that's that! xD https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/0032cef9-ubuntu-server-guide.pdf
<kgb> aanyway. :)
<kgb> and /or simply more examples (& it gets done with three commands, literally), https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-19-04-to-ubuntu-19-10
<kgb> brainwash: honestly, I don't know what's your beef w/update-manager :))
<kgb> ... here's more, it's the simplest thing in the world: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<kgb> *always has been: https://www.howtogeek.com/351360/how-to-upgrade-to-the-latest-version-of-ubuntu/
<brainwash> well okay. one more time for you in case you did not see the message:
<brainwash> "Upgrades from 19.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 20.04's release. Upgrades from 18.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 20.04.1 release expected in late July 2020."
<brainwash> there is nothing more to add
<kgb> well, ok - but, then, WHY even ask?? :))
<brainwash> because the user was not aware of this fact until I shared the information
<brainwash> maybe you should scroll up and read the chat log
<kgb> i wish!..:) np vps
<kgb> err no vps for me
<xu-irc13w> Gongratz on 16.04 release:  https://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<DavidJOwens> I'm getting a Panda PAU06 USB wifi adapter to add wifi to a desktop machine running Xubuntu 17.10.  What do I need to do to get it working?  Just plug it in?
<busra> xubuntu nasıl kuruluyor 23 bit için?
<busra> 32*
<Vata0> do we report bugs here?
<Hamilton> apt update and upgrade doesn't automatically upgrade to 20.04 right?
<diogenes_> Hamilton, right.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, I need to issue a `apt dist-upgrade` or something explicitly right?
<diogenes_> !upgrade | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gst568923> Can I running Xubuntu LiveCD with another language? When I boot in the BIOS system the live usb show me this, and pressing <escape> can I change the language: `https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_00_precise.png` but when I run live usb into UEFI system the live usb show me only:
<gst568923> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub_20.04.png
<kgb> oh, I absolutely loathe localization ^^ everything has been designed, produced in English - original terminology, which often cannot be translated and then people make stuff up and a (majority) consensus is reached... while that translation usually SUCKS, big time. xF
<gst568923> @kgb the screenshots are: Can I running Xubuntu LiveCD with another language? When I boot in the BIOS system the live usb show me this, and pressing <escape> I can change the language: `shorturl.at/pGTZ6` but when I run live usb into UEFI system the live usb show me ONLY: `https://i.stack.imgur.com/UZiPB.png`
<gst568923> @kgb with mbr system I can change: https://i.stack.imgur.com/ZKC9O.png
<gst568923> @kgb with uefi no!
<brainwash> you can change the language after booting the Live ISO
<brainwash> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EWFKxTfUcAURH2g?format=jpg
<kgb> gst568923: honestly never had an interest in *anything* which has to do with localization - other than to HOW to enable en_US (and throw away all of those other "en" entries which Ubuntu comes with; wish that could all be fixed to en_US as if useful. :))
 * kgb can't type, sheesh!
<gst568923> brainwash your screenshot appears before of this screen?: https://i.stack.imgur.com/UZiPB.png
<brainwash> after
<gst568923> after that I press "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<brainwash> do you open the grub boot menu?
<brainwash> normally, it does not open and you just boot to the screen in my screenshot
<gst568923> brainwash thanks, i will try again as you are telling me
<gst568923> another question: actualy update-manager not notify me of 20.04 new version?
<brainwash> it will in few days
<gst568923> brainwash ok..., because I have this bug problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1865130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865130 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!" [High,Fix released]
<gst568923> brainwash I use open source driver radeon
<udzguru> hello everyone.
<gst568923> udzguru welcome
<brainwash> gst568923: but it says Fix Released
<brainwash> in 18.04, 19.10 and 20.04
<udzguru> i have an issue with xfce4-settings-manager. no matter how i launch it (via cli or whisker-menu) the window is simply empty and shows no settings
<udzguru> anyone got an idea?
<brainwash> could be a broken menu file
<brainwash> you don't get any error message in the terminal output?
<gst568923> brainwash yes, but for ati mobility hd 3450 the problem persist and I have also the screen black, I can run xubuntu only with VGA external port and nomodeset option :(
<udzguru> no error output from the cli
<brainwash> gst568923: no idea then. you could install 20.04 now if you don't want to wait some more days..
<brainwash> udzguru: is that a new issue in 20.04?
<udzguru> no i am not yet on 20.04
<udzguru> it's 19.10.
<udzguru> have not yet been offered the option for the release-upgrade.
<udzguru> brainwash: i already searched the internet and found mention of .menu files in ~/.config but there are none for me and I do have the default ones it seems in /etc/xdg/....
<brainwash> did settings-manager work fine before? or did some recent change/update introduce this glitch?
<gst568923> brainwash I tried to write in the irc section #radeon days ago but there is more silence than a cemetery!
<udzguru> it did work when i set up this laptop. somewhere on the way through upgrades it stopped working. i tried to find the error some months ago but ran into a dead end .. now i had time and wanted to give it another shot
<udzguru> is there an option to "reset" the settings-manager somehow?
<brainwash> not sure. it does not actually save much information other than window size I think.
<brainwash> I would create a second user account and check if the problem is affecting this fresh account also
<udzguru> this is something i found in ~/.config. an xml file with a window size defined.
<udzguru> ok gimme a sec
<udzguru> so a freshly created user has all the settings it seems
<udzguru> just as i would expect to find for my current user
<brainwash> that confirms that there is something wrong with your user account
<brainwash> and the settings-manager only stores window size information
<udzguru> the question is: what could that be?
<brainwash> my guess would still be menu file
<brainwash> or GTK theming issue
<brainwash> mmh
<udzguru> i am pretty clueless ... i did not change anything regarding themes or so ... and the menu file in /etc/xdg/.. looks pretty much stock and contains information about all the settings.
<udzguru> at least to my knowledge
<brainwash> not sure what to suggest
<udzguru> thank you for your support even if we didn't find the solution. i really appreciate people being friendly and helpful ;)
<udzguru> i also joined the xfce support channel ... perhaps the guys there have an idea on how to approach this
<brainwash> it really is an odd issue :/
<udzguru> in very old posts i found there were hints on .menu files in the ~/.config folder. but i searched using catfish and did not find any
<Vata0> i camr across a bug with screensaver preview. when i click preview it kills my mouse and i cant get out
<Vata0> also there seems to be a bug in firefox. when clicking to copy something it glitches and dosnt let the menu stay up. you have to scroll over it without letting go to copy
<Vata0> xubuntu 20.04 fresh install
<e3k> hi. got this issue when screen locks: keyboard does not work only mouse so i cant type the password. first noticed when upgrading to 19.04 then on another masine when going from 18lts to 20lts. any ideas?
<brainwash> e3k: 20.04 uses the new xfce4-screensaver as screen locker. so, remove the old light-locker and install the new one instead.
<e3k> i did disable every lock in screensaver and powermanagement it locks anyway...
<brainwash> that shouldn't happen
<e3k> the old light-locker? got to check that but currently on some other system. i use ubuntu only at work.
<e3k> brainwash - yes it looks that something is locking the session in addition despite the fact i disabled all locks via settings.
<brainwash> "old" as in it was replaced
<e3k> the only way to workaround i have now to run: service lightdm restart - so i guess it could be lightdm related. any changes there?
<brainwash> hard to tell
<brainwash> best to check what processes you have running
<brainwash> $ ps aux
<brainwash> will print them in a terminal window
<brainwash> look for "locker" and "screensaver"
<abtm> Hi, I installed xubuntu 20.04 yesterday and have a quick question and an fyi
<abtm> first the fyi, the libreoffice help does not work
<Kryuna> what's the error you're getting?
<abtm> reports a permissions issue
<Kryuna> what permission issue
<abtm> in the end I ended up uninstalling the bundled version and instead installing the current from libreoffice
<abtm> I would have to spin up a new vm to give you the error
<abtm> need 10 min but I will get it for you
<Kryuna> ok
<abtm> my quick question is network manager GUI support for wireguard
<Kryuna> should be
<abtm> supposedly the cli has it
<abtm> but I see no way to add a connection via the applet
<abtm> even though wireguard is installed
<Vata0> is the snap store slow for anyone else?
<Kryuna> couldn't tell you, I don't use snap
<Vata0> why not
<Kryuna> why
<Vata0> ?
<Kryuna> I can install whatever I need from terminal in 5 seconds and then i never need any apps ever again.
<Kryuna> I only use about 5-6 pieces of software on linux
<abtm> forgot I had deleted my template (want to rebuild it) so its taking a bit longer to do fresh install from iso.....
<abtm> booting now
<abtm> error when I try to access libreoffice help (f1)
<brainwash> maybe it's not installed
<abtm> Object not accessible.  The object cannot be accessed due to insufficient user rights.
<Vata0> idk how but my memu seems to be messed up. none of the software programs are showing unless i actually search for them
<abtm> also language support is telling me that writing aids for my chosen language (english) are not installed.
<abtm> offers to install dictionaries and help files for en-za, gb, au and ca
<abtm> is there anything you want me to check or give you on this fresh install vm?
<brainwash> is the package "libreoffice-help-en-us" installed?
<abtm> let me check
<brainwash> no idea if language support would pull that in or not
<abtm> yes it is
<brainwash> bug 1869561
<ubottu> bug 1869561 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Focal) "Libreoffice Help does not work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869561
<abtm> ah
<abtm> glad it was already known :)
<abtm> what about wireguard in network manager gui?
<e3k> brainwash i have got no locker running but: 1. /usr/bin/xfce4-screensaver 2. xscreensaver
<brainwash> xscreensaver?
<e3k> don't ask me why
<brainwash> you should probably uninstall it
<e3k> probably i shoul
<e3k> d
<brainwash> unexpected behaviour can occur when two screen lockers try to lock the session
<e3k> unexpected behavior can occur when using ubuntu ;)
<brainwash> abtm: are you asking if there is support builtin now, or do you have a problem setting it up?
<abtm> if built in
<abtm> have wireguard module installed
<abtm> but cant find a way to add in nm applet
<e3k> brainwash ok. uninstalled and will test it on monday. shell i report back when it is fixed (the test will run 8h)
<brainwash> abtm: maybe this https://blogs.gnome.org/thaller/2019/03/15/wireguard-in-networkmanager/
<abtm> read that
<abtm> and read others that confirm gui is avail in kde versions so wanted to know if in xfce as well
<brainwash> Xfce does not have/provide a network manager
<abtm> we are using the gnome nm applet I believe
<brainwash> not sure if it is a gnome project
<brainwash> but yes, nm-applet is used in Xubuntu
<brainwash> and obviously network-manager
<brainwash> abtm: all I can find are tutorials for nmcli or configuration import, so no GUI setup
<abtm> got it
<Vata0_> did any of yall switch the window mannager out
<dispo> any one upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 ?
<dispo> any issues ?
<Vata0_> i did on ubuntu stock
<Vata0_> worked fine
<Vata0_> took way longer then a clean install
<lighterowl> I did 19.10 to 20.04 yesterday.
<dispo> I've got a custom setup here with my xubuntu
<dispo> 18.04
<Vata0_> what do u mean custom
<dispo> Vata0_: https://i.imgur.com/S7RBBwN.png
<Vata0_> how did u add that side bar
<dispo> its actually a hidden bar
<dispo> or hidden panel
<Vata0_> its there by default?
<dispo> no I added it
<dispo> panel 1
<dispo> I dont like ubuntu
<dispo> xubuntu is the best distro of them all
<dispo> so solid
<dispo> you cant go wrong with xfce
<dispo> it just works its solid and its a great daily driver
<Vata0_> xfce seems just as slow as gnome for me
<dispo> Vata0_: crate panel 1 chose deskbar
<dispo> row size 26
<Vata0_> i found it thx
<dispo> number of rows 1
<Vata0_> i like ur setup
<dispo> automatically hide panel always
<dispo> thanks
<dispo> :)
<Vata0_> hang on ill share mine
<Vata0_> https://imgur.com/a/ZcrN6Oa
<dispo> nice wallpaper :)
<Vata0_> thx
<Vata0_> im not done this was just to get me up and goin
<dispo> the icon set I use is papirus
<dispo> also for the panel I use a separator for each icon
<dispo> I might look into adding something in conky
<dispo> eventually
<dispo> for the background
<Vata0_> not a fan of conky
<Vata0_> is there a night shift for xubuntu
<Vata0_> i cant think of what its actally called right now
<dispo> not sure
<dispo> you can try compiz docky and plank
<dispo> but I prefer to use the defaults as it is
<Vata0_> i wish i could think of what its called
<Vata0_> ubuntu had it by default
<Vata0_> puppy linux even has it
<dispo> you should check out irssi
<Vata0_> whats that
<lighterowl> it's a console IRC client.
<lighterowl> I've been using it since I can remember.
<Vata0_> im useing hex
<lighterowl> cool
<Vata0_> he use gtk right
<Vata0_> gtk
<lighterowl> Vata0_: if you mean dispo , he specifically mentioned using xubuntu
<lighterowl> 22:46:29 < dispo> I've got a custom setup here with my xubuntu
<Vata0_> fount it
<Vata0_> sudo apt-get install redshift-gtk
<Vata0_> ur all welcome
<lighterowl> okay
<lighterowl> I don't enjoy eyecandy, but sure.
<Vata0_> mot eye candy
<Vata0_> its nightshift
<Vata0_> used it on puppy
<lighterowl> oh, ok.
<Vata0_> https://github.com/jonls/redshift
<dispo> will check that out thanks :)
<dispo> Vata0_: red shift is in the software center
<dispo> repo
<dispo> ill get it from there
<dispo> works well :)
<Vata0_> dam really
<dispo> yep that software center rocks
<dispo> has everything
<Vata0_> i wish this version was like puppys tho
<Vata0_> it would allow you to adjust it from a menu and turn it on and test it and stuff
<dispo> well I have a menu on the icon
<dispo> panel
<dispo> if I right click
<dispo> with options
<Vata0_> i have that but its not like the puppy menu
<xu-irc69w> Question... I am on Xubuntu 19.10 and just saw that 20.04 was released... I tried a "sudo do-release-upgrade" but it says no new release found?  I made sure it was flagged for NORMAL vs LTS.  Any ideas?
<xu-irc69w> Thanks for any advice...
<lighterowl> xu-irc69w: no idea, I did the exact same thing yesterday and it worked "somewhat okay".
<Bashing-om> xu-irc69w: 20.04 is still under the development channel - is recommneded to aeait the .1 release, However, if you so desire the 20,04 rlaese now there is the -d flag in do-release-upgrade command to make it happen.
<lighterowl> the upgrade process itself wasn't entirely successful, but at least do-release-upgrade found the new release okay.
<Noboru55> hello, i am running xubuntu 20.04, after reboot i always get initramfs  and need to run fsck
<Noboru55> does it mean i have bad blocks ?
<lighterowl> well, it might.
<Bashing-om> Noboru55: Consider too hardware issues: what shows from the smartctl tool ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<lighterowl> it might also mean that your volume is not unmounted properly for some reason while shutting down the system.
<Noboru55> in any case, what should i do ?
<Bashing-om> Noboru55: My 1st step is to read the system logs - primary is /var/log/syslog .
<Noboru55> not sure, maybe when i run the ms office on playonlinux it doesn't close properly
<Noboru55> and when i reboot something happens.
<lighterowl> yeah, tracking down that "something" is crucial to solve this :)
<taxdude> hello
<Noboru55> lol
<lighterowl> taxdude: please don't take my money!
<Noboru55> since it doesn't broken my xubuntu
<taxdude> ok
<Noboru55> its ok
<taxdude> donations only
<Vata0_> do the devs of xubuntu actually come here?
<taxdude> so is the the update immediately after install that installs the snap-store a bug?
<taxdude> after install the first thing I did was to remove snapd, but it wasn't installed
<taxdude> then I get a notice about an update and it installs snapd
<Noboru55> i gave up to uninstall snapd because many softwares install it like a dependency
<Noboru55> example chromium-browser
<Noboru55> now going to dinner.
<taxdude> is that because of chromium or because of the snap-store
<lighterowl> chromium-browser was using snapd in 19.10 already.
<taxdude> I wouldn't know, I always install Chrome
<taxdude> you are installing it from the Software thing, right? Becuase that has snaps enabled. If you disable snaps I don't think it would install the snap version.
<lighterowl> nah, unfortunately that's not the case for Chromium at least.
<taxdude> I can test that out on a VM now I think
<lighterowl> taxdude: you don't need to :) here's the official announcement : https://snapcraft.io/blog/chromium-in-ubuntu-deb-to-snap-transition
<taxdude> guess you are right: apt-cache depends chromium-browser
<taxdude> chromium-browser PreDepends: debconf PreDepends: snapd
<taxdude> I really don't like snaps :(
<lighterowl> me neither
<lighterowl> they remind me of snapchat.
<dispo> lol
<Vata0_> dispo is it possible to make a panel amd have somthing centered without all the seperators
#xubuntu 2020-04-25
<banna> Hello! Anyone have any luck with the 20.04 x64 image torrent?
<banna> okay, it looks like the tracker finally decided to respond!
<Celso> 3 canais só
<tf2ftw> Hi
<tf2ftw> how do I upgrade to 20.04? I've done dist-upgrade by my sources.list is still pointing to bionic..
<well_laid_lawn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<CO2> Hello, I found a tiny little annoyance in 20.04 and I was wondering if this is worth reporting somewhere. If I open the program menu (xubuntu logo) on the bottom left, then start typing to search, e.g. "soft" to get the Software and the Software & Updates applications, and then press the down arrow key to start going down the list, I have to press the down arrow twice to get from the first
<CO2> entry to the second. In 18.04 which I upgraded from I'm pretty sure I had to press it only once.
<CO2> This way of opening things is burned into my finger memory so I noticed it immediately
<diogenes_> !Whisker
<diogenes_> !Whiskermenu
<diogenes_> hmm nothing. Whiskermenu afaik is maintained by one person only.
<CO2> found a bug list page for it here, I guess doesn't hurt to file it there https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?product=xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin&query_format=advanced
<xubuntu28i> hi is it possible to use awesome in xubuntu ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu28i, try and see.
<xubuntu28i> ok
<xu-irc15w> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<xu-irc15w> i just switched to xubuntu and im having a very specific problem with a drive not showing up can someone help me?
<xu-irc15w> ?
<brainwash> xu-irc15w: please provide some details
<xu-irc15w> sure, i have an veracrypt encrypted hard drive, which was previously booting windows. Now i have xubuntu on the second drive and installed veracrypt to decrypt the first drive and wipe it so i can use it again, but it doesnt show up anywhere
<xu-irc15w> i cant boot from it either or use it in any way since the windows install is completely bricked
<brainwash> xu-irc15w: not sure how that is supposed to work
<xu-irc15w> id just need to access the drive
<xu-irc15w> would creating a raid volume help maybe?
<brainwash> I found this https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Removable%20Medium%20Volume.html
<xu-irc15w> hmm i cant even get the drive to show up in vera tho
<xu-irc15w> well it says sdb and sda
<xu-irc15w> but thats the same drive i guess
<xu-irc15w> unless im completely misunderstanding the xubuntu naming here
<Unit193> sda and sdb would normally be different drives, sda1 vs sda2 would be partitions.
<Unit193> gparted is a partitio editor, it may help you see them better.
<xu-irc15w> ahh thanks so much
<sorinello> Hello. Any idea where can I see a list of xubuntu mirrors ? It seems that when I run do-release-upgrade, no new release are found.
<Unit193> sorinello: On 18.04?
<xu-irc15w> should i just try mounting the first drive then and see if it may have wiped itself in the install process?
<Unit193> You can try to use veracrypt and mount whichever wasn't used for Linux, sure.
<sorinello> Unit193, no, I am on xubuntu 19.10 and want to migrate to 20.04
<xu-irc15w> awesome ima try that. maybe im lucky and it got wiped. it shows up as empty.
<xu-irc15w> thanks so much :)
<Unit193> sorinello: Usually it starts getting offered a day or two after release, to force it you can use '-d'
<sorinello> Unit193, worked. thanks !
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<sorinello> Unit193, is possible that an Ubuntu (main operating system) to have mirrors in one place, and Xubuntu to NOT have in that place ? How are mirrors working ? do they contain ALL ubuntu flavors ?
<Unit193> sorinello: This is metadata, there are no mirrors that I know of.  Otherwise, do you mean ISO or package?  If ISO, yeah you can only have one and not the other, but that's not possible for packages since it's the same repos.
<Unit193> Check the file in /etc/update-manager/ (or /etc/update-notifier?  But pretty sure it's manager.)
<sorinello> Unit193, no, not ISO. I am talking about packages and updates from software sources
<Unit193> In regards to repositories, there's not much of a concept of flavors.  Closest you get is tasks.  So doesn't matter if you use Ubuntu server, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu.  Same repos.
<Unit193> There's the Canonical ones, then external mirrors that are tracked on launchpad, and you can even use mirror:// to hit a round-robin of sorts.
<Unit193> IIRC, that'd look like mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/US.txt focal main universe restricted multiverse
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<sorinello> ah ok. the mirror I am using is reported to be one week behind
<sorinello> looking ar archivemirrors, your last link
<Unit193> You could just update that to hit one of the mirrors for your region rather than a specific one.  You should at least be more likely to hit up to date stuff. :)
<xu-irc17w> hello is there a way to disable having to authenticate and put in my password for literally everything i do?
<xu-irc17w> anyone? i cant find anything online
<Unit193> When you say "everything", can you give some examples?
<Unit193> So, running system updates should prompt you, opening firefox shouldn't.
<xu-irc17w> uninstalling and installing programs
<xu-irc17w> im fine with system stuff
<xu-irc17w> just having to type it in everytime i uninstall something is tedious
<Unit193> Uninstalling and installing packages is indeed a system task.
<xu-irc17w> oh so theres no way around that?
<Unit193> I suppose there could be, but is something the matter that causes you to install/uninstall things so often?
<xu-irc17w> im just setting it up for the first time, so im cleaning stuff out i dont need
<xu-irc17w> since i never used linux
<Unit193> If you have a GUI such as synaptic open, it will only prompt you when you open synaptic, not for each un/install.
<xu-irc17w> im using the built in software program and it prompts me every time
<xu-irc17w> is that synaptic manager better?
<Unit193> It's not as pretty and shiny (It's also perhaps not as friendly for a user starting out), but it does tend to show more info and whatnot.
<xu-irc17w> ok coll thanks for the help. have a good one
<xu-irc17w> cool*
<tf2ftw> Did the blue icons go away with the 20.04 update?
<tf2ftw> My icons are light orange now
<sorinello> Unit193, switched to "Download from: Main Server" still no update found. I will wait some days, I think it will eventually pop out
<brainwash> tf2ftw: that is what happened
<tf2ftw> brainwash, thanks. bummed it did but glad to know my system didn't get borked during the update
<brainwash> tf2ftw: https://github.com/elementary/icons/pull/634
<tf2ftw> Cool.
<brainwash> but it's true, it will take some time to get used to the new coloring :)
<adder> hello, does 'xset s blank' do something for you on new xubuntu?
<adder> nothing happens here, that's why i'm asking
<adder> also in the power manager, if i try to set it to show blank screen after n minutes, nothing happens after n minutes have passed
<xu-irc4w> hello, i cant get wine to work. no matter where i put the exe or what commands i use it cant find it. I even get the error that the file doesnt exist even when just looking for it normally ur using the cp command to put it elsewhere. I tried installing some libraries that other users suggested to fix it but it seems completely bugged
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, how did you install wine?
<xu-irc4w> via the commands provided on the wine website
<xu-irc4w> but i cant even find my file normally it just says that theres "no such file or directory"
<xu-irc4w> wine itself seems to be working, i dont have it showing up under software, but it created the hidden windows directory
<xu-irc4w> diogenes_
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, the command to install wine is: sudo apt install wine
<diogenes_> that's it.
<xu-irc4w> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu thats what i did
<xu-irc4w> is there a way to uninstall it?
<xu-irc4w> or should i just run ur command over it
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, you did a complete mess and you should have asked here first.
<xu-irc4w> i know i just thought the official wine website would give the proper instructions lol
<xu-irc4w> so what do i do now
<coconut> xu-irc4w: *always* consider your default repo first when installing things
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, the information you find on winehq or other upstream sites is for unstable or developers or it requires experience, i mean the person must know exactly what the commands do and what impact it would have on their system.
<xu-irc4w> oh ok i didnt know that
<xu-irc4w> im just going after what i find online and what makes sense
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, that's a mistake we all made at the beginning of our linux journey but do not do that anymore, what you can do now is to run in terminal the following command: ls /usr/bin | grep wine
<diogenes_> then copy the output and pastebin it.
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> and share the link here.
<xu-irc4w> ok 1 sec
<xu-irc4w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zsKY8rjTF4/
<xu-irc4w> i also did all that stuff https://superuser.com/questions/344533/no-such-file-or-directory-error-in-bash-but-the-file-exists
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, and now run the following command: find / -type f ! -path '*/home/yourusername/*' 2>/dev/null | grep winehq
<diogenes_> and pastebin the output.
<xu-irc4w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tR2sRzHybW/
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, and now: grep -r --include '*.list' '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list*
<xu-irc4w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zRYjqfM3Cm/
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, so you have repositories from focal and installed from eoan PPA, that's a big problem.
<xu-irc4w> idk what that means :D
<xu-irc4w> is there a way to fix it or should i just reinstall the os
<coconut> xu-irc4w: it is a mix of repo's for different ubuntu releases, which never works...
<xu-irc4w> oh...
<diogenes_> now run: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<diogenes_> remove the following line: deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ eoan main
<diogenes_> save, close and run: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<xu-irc4w> done
<diogenes_> and now run: sudo apt purge wine && sudo apt autoremove
<diogenes_> reboot after that and after reboot install wine with: sudo apt install wine
<xu-irc4w> ok awesome thanks so much
<diogenes_> that doesn't guarantee anything but that's a try.
<xu-irc4w> one more thing, is it bad that i did "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" it apparently enables 32 bit architecture
<diogenes_> not a bad thing at all.
<xu-irc4w> great at least i did something right haha
<xu-irc4w> alright ima reboot now, thanks again. ill be back if i need anything else
<xu-irc4w> have a great day!
<diogenes_> you too
<deadrom> hi
<gareppa> i have 2 keyboard layouts on my systems, during the update to 20.04 i set it up so that by pressing caps lock, the layout changes. how do i revert this configuration back to default?
<xu-irc4w> hello is there a way to completely wipe a drive?
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, yes.
<xu-irc4w> how?
<diogenes_> with gparted or gnome-disk-utility.
<xu-irc4w> does gparted also do random writes or just delete it in one go?
<diogenes_> xu-irc4w, gparted can't wipe, gnome-disk-utility can.
<xu-irc4w> could u tell me how to install that, pls?
<diogenes_> sudo apt install gnome-disk-utility
<xu-irc4w> thanks!
<diogenes_> np
<xu-irc89w> hello im trying to install xubuntu on a bios raid0 volume consisting of 2 drives. The Installation fails and tells me it cant create a boot loader, and i cant continue no matter which option i choose. Is it possible to just install it on that bios raid volume or do i need a work around?
<Duane44> test
<xu-irc89w> anyone?
<fyrri> I'm running xubuntu 18.04 - was the 'do-release-upgrade' supposed to work yet, or is there somesort of a waiting period before the upgrade works?
<xu-irc22w> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, but I am not getting an upgrade message on Software Updater
<Unit193> sorinello: As noted, for a release (`do-release-upgrade`) it's not searching mirrors anyway.
<johndoo> hi guys, I use the 16.04 LTS version of xubuntu and I would like to upgrade to 18 or better, but the software updater doesn't work... It notify me that I could upgrade to 18.04 but when I click on upgrade it close itself and nothing happens...
<johndoo> if I do a "sudo apt dist-upgrade" it tells me that there are "0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<Unit193> dist-upgrade isn't for release jumping, it's for normal updates.  Perhaps instead try `do-release-upgrade`?
<johndoo> yes, I was doing just that and with that command it appears to work...
<johndoo> I wonder why it doesn't work with the software updater GUI
<johndoo> anyway, thanks Unit193 ;)
<Unit193> You can run the GUI upgrader from the terminal and see if it crashes or gives you any other feedback.  Also, you'll be jumping to 18.04 LTS, though 20.04 LTS just came out.
<johndoo> well,  yes that's a good idea, but I think now it's better to not stop the upgrade process...
<Unit193> Hah, yeah very much so.  Good luck!
<johndoo> Thanks! Are there significant improvements in the 20.04 ? I mean, from the screenshots it looks the same... Is there an improved XFCE?
<Goksu> Hello everyone. I have an issue where I cannot login after the screensaver is activated. I keep getting the login prompt. did the .Xauthority and /tmp folder fix. Did not work. Now have done an update to Focal/20.04 but issue persists. Now the login screen changes to another theme after first atempt. Running Xubuntu. I think I am doing something wrong because this did happen before and I had to reinstall was so frustrated. Can you poi
<Goksu>  me in the right direction please. I have no clue.
<Unit193> johndoo: It has Xfce 4.14, which for one thing handles dual monitors better.
<Unit193> Goksu: What screen locker are you using at this point?
<johndoo> Unit193: thanks. I don't know if I should upgrade to 20.04 soon after the 18.04 LTS... Maybe is it better to wait some months? I'm for stability...
<Unit193> johndoo: Yeah, as a LTS user you won't be offered until the first point release in a couple months.
<johndoo> ok thanks!
<Rukkooon> Hello. I installed UbuntuStudio and every reboot it changes my display settings back to [-] mirror displays. any way to prevent that?I made a profile so i can quickly revert to the proper settings. But would be nice if i would not have to do that every reboot so any tips would be appreciated.
<Rukkooon> I found something about editting Monitors.xml but that file is not where they said it would be so i gave up on that.
<Rukkooon> Another thing i cant get working is edge-resistance or sticky-edges. Googled several stuffs. (UbuntuStudio 2020 LTS)
<Rukkooon> That's where when your mouse hist the border between two screens there is s resistance so it doesn't go to the next screen directly.
<Goksu> @Unit193: I have no clue.
<Unit193> Goksu: dpkg -l | grep -e locker -e screensaver   ?
<Rukkooon> ok tried some setting gonna reboot to test.. brb
<Goksu> dpkg -l | grep -e locker -e screensaver shows two. light-locker 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 and xfce4-screensaver 0.1.10-oubuntu1.
<Unit193> Purge the former.
<Goksu> I have disabled the screen lock to be able to continue using the machine. will purge the first one now.
<Goksu> Unit193 is there anything else I should do?
<Rukkoon> Okay i fixed the display thing. Only problem i have now is that i want edge resistance as i said above (Can't see it myself coz i relogged to test the other fix)
<Rukkoon> I have seen it called 'sticky edges' and also 'edge resistance' i think.
<Unit193> Goksu: Ensure it's not still running, then see if that works out better for you.
<Goksu> Unit193: It seems that the keyboard does not come online right after logging in at the screensaver. would that be related?
<Unit193> Doesn't sound ideal.
<Goksu> Unit193: the cursor is not visible and does not blink. but opening another app or window activates it. annoying.
<Goksu> sorry. killed my desktop manager while killing the screensaver
<erlands> Hi. First time here. I have just installed xubuntu  20.04 LTS. In Thunar under "Browse Network" I'm not able to browse windows network. Message: Failed to open "Windows Network". Any ideas?
<P-Chan> Guys does is possible to upgrade from mint 18 to xubuntu focal fossa?
<Unit193> Nope, need to re-install when changing distros.
<erlands> Hi. Is my connection working?
<erlands> Anybody here?
<dl036> Mamquam898
<dl036> sorry.. trying to change my nick
<Goksu> Seems my problem is resolved. I at least do not need to do a forced reboot each time the screensaver activates. Thanks Unit193 for the help. very much appreciated!
<Unit193> Goksu: Glad I was able to help!
<HenryG> I am unable to install 20.04 in a VirtualBox VM under Windows. https://imgur.com/a/WB0Y8i0
<HenryG> I have downloaded twice and checked the shasum.
<Unit193> ...Odd.
<Unit193> It doesn't let you continue?
<HenryG> It does, then fails
#xubuntu 2020-04-26
<HenryG> I am trying 18.04 to see if this is a VirtualBox issue
<Unit193> VBox might not like new ones.  I'd mention you can try Core, but I've heard some having issues with that one VBox too.
<tomreyn> could it be anti virus / malware related?
<HenryG> So 18.04.4 installed fine
<HenryG> After poking around in the VBox forums, it seems that VBox is pretty awful with AMD + Hyper-V (needed for WSL2). I am going to ditch VBox for now and install 20.04 natively on a secondary older PC that I will bring out of retirement.
<xu-help1w> hi
<xu-help1w> anybody here?
<spotracite> Hey I have a question about the install process for Xubuntu 20.04
<spotracite> I know in earlier ISO images there was a button I could push that would toggle between a 'minimal
<spotracite> and a 'full' install
<spotracite> When I tested 20.04 in VirtualBox, it didn't give me such an option
<spotracite> Is there an equivalent?
<spotracite> Should I just go back to Xubuntu 19.04 or 19.10?
<miu5> Hi,  if you backup the ~/.config/xfce4 folder, do the yellow notes (in panel) also get backed up as well? or is there another folder for those?
<brainwash> miu5: https://docs.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-notes-plugin#usage
<brainwash> could be outdated though
<miu5> ah thanks.. its under .local/share
<miu5> Also, another question.   I you backup the ~/.config/xfce4 folder from Xubuntu and reload it on Ubuntu Server with Xfce4 environment, would you get the same panels?  I tried it and it seems like its a bit messed up.
<brainwash> did you copy the files over before starting the session?
<brainwash> and xubuntu installs some extra panel plugins
<brainwash> those would be missing in the stock Xfce installation
<brainwash> whiskermenu for example
<miu5> no, i copied them over while in the session, but then rebooted. most of the stuff was there. except the whisker menu icon turned into a no entry sign, and also the window manager borders got messed up.
<miu5> yea also, i see the difference between the 2 preference panels is that in Xubuntu you can back & restore the panels whereas xfce4 doesnt have that button.
<Krock> Hello everyone. How do I upgrade from Bionic to Focal? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Pn2HbgtkQ/ - IIRC this worked for upgrading to Bionic.. two years ago.
<Krock> Using the "Debian way" from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades results in a massive count of new packages (2 GiB or so). Is that expected?
<diogenes_> !upgrade | Krock
<ubottu> Krock: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<brainwash> the upgrade won't be unlocked until 20.04.1 is out
<brainwash> for bionic -> focal
<brainwash> and yes, a release upgrade will download and install many new package versions
<Krock> thanks brainwash
<UpgradeIssues> Hi all, I'm not getting an upgrade notification to go to 20. Am on 19.10, have apt-update/upgraded etc. Am I doing something wrong or is this known?
<UpgradeIssues> Anyone here?
<well_laid_lawn> UpgradeIssues:  from what I have seen today the option won't be showing until the 20.04.1 release
<UpgradeIssues> Alright
<UpgradeIssues> Then I'll just patiently wait :)
<brainwash> already left
<brainwash> well_laid_lawn: that is only true for 18.04
<brainwash> because LTS -> LTS
<brainwash> for 19.10 it should up very soon
<well_laid_lawn> seemed to be his situation then lts->lts
<brainwash> "Am on 19.10,.."
<pgpfox> Hi, i need help.. I installed lubuntu, and figured out i wanted xfce instead so i installed xubuntu-desktop package. Everything works fine except quite often when im no active at my computer and gets signed out, i cant log in. When i type my password i get sent back to login screen and i cant type anything in the password field..
<pgpfox> So i have to reboot my computer to be able to sign in again.
<Funky_Bo1is> https://xubuntu.org/screenshots/ <-- The screenshots on there claim to be from 16.04. Maybe they could do with an update? :)
<xu-irc15w> Hi all i am wondering realteck RTL8821CE wifi driver not found problem is sloved in ubuntu 20.04
<coconut> Anyone here using the vpn app from privateinternetaccess.com ? Is the "pia-linux-2.0.1-04518.run" file compatible with mate desktop ?
<diogenes_> compatible with mate desktop ?
<coconut> yes... will that installer create a systray menu just like on gnome ?
<diogenes_> coconut, how would we know about the mate desktop?
<coconut> oops, wrong channel
<coconut> sorry
<diogenes_> happens
<coconut> does it work with xfce though ?
<diogenes_> that's actually a question for pia-linux-2.0.1-04518.run developers.
<coconut> i see
<coconut> PIA says that they are working on supporting more Linux version and flavours. Quote: "We're working on supporting more Linux flavors and versions".
<coconut> I hope that they will do that soon... otherwise i would have to choose a different vpn.
<xu-help71w> Is xubuntu 20.04 available through `do-release-upgrade` yet?  Currently on 19.10 and doesn't seem to want to update
<coconut> Right now they only support Ubuntu 16.04+, Mint 18+, Arch, Debian.
<xu-help93w> Hi everybody, I have a problem: After installed Xubuntu, my WinXP doesn’t boot anymore.. When by Grub I select WinXP I get a blinking cursor
<xu-help93w> Any solution? T_T
<diogenes_> xu-help93w, what xubuntu version and how you installed?
<xu-help93w> 18.04 32 bit
<diogenes_> how did you do partitioning?
<xu-help93w> When I installed the so, i select to install xubuntu in half of the disk where win is
<xu-help93w> Xubuntu work fine, the problem is Win
<diogenes_> so you picked 'install alonside windows'?
<xu-help93w> Yes
<diogenes_> can you access the windows partition from thunar? you can opent windows C drive?
<xu-help93w> Once installed Xubuntu I can access the data in the C drive normally
<diogenes_> ok, run the following command in terminal: sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link.
<xu-help93w> I need sometime, I’ve reinstall xubuntu
<diogenes_> ok
<xu-help93w> I’m rebooting now
<xu-help93w> diogenes_ Done, where I get the link?
<xu-help93w> https://termbin.com/jxqdp
<dispo> time shift works well on xubuntu
<dispo> I think time shift should be intergrated into xubuntu live distros
<dispo> just like linux mint
<diogenes_> xu-help93w, sorry busy atm.
<JuJUBee> I am trying to get my laptop to completely blank the screen  after 20 min rather than a screensaver.  I have tried everything, but there is still backlight and a slight glow to the screen.
<JuJUBee> I have switch off set to 25 min in Xfce power manager.
<diogenes_> JuJUBee, you could try with xorg dpms.
<tigerdog> I installed Xubuntu 20.04 without updates during the install.  When the system started gnome-software was present.  When I ran updates, though, it was uninstalled in favor of the "snap store".
<tigerdog> that's cool, but gnome-software also queries LVFS for device firmware updates (and it actually found FW than needed to be updated!)  KDE Discoverer has something similar.  What is Xubuntu's equivalent tool for LVFS firmware updates?
<xu-irc13w> not that this is a big deal and might seem like a silly question but is there a way to get rid of this tip on the screen about livepatch everytime i do software update and it finishes?
<xu-irc13w> like i dont need to be reminded about it all the time heh
<xu-irc13w> 20.04 seemed to add this
<xu-irc13w> i really wats just curious
<Unit193> Perhaps in software-properties you can, I do not know.
<xu-irc13w> ah ok like i said no biggie it's just weird that they added that to the dialog box
<xu-irc13w> i mean hell most times updating doesnt even need for me to restart anyway
<xu-irc13w> doing it manually
